# Biker in Braunschweig gesucht



## Wurzi7 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme aus Österreich und lebe jetzt hier in Braunschweig.
Suche Leute zum Mountainbiken.

Viele Grüße

Wurzi


----------



## nicerdicer (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi, schau mal hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629874

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=586840


Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MengMengson (31. Oktober 2013)

nicerdicer schrieb:


> Hi, schau mal hier...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629874
> 
> ...



hey,
Bin aus wolfenbüttel und falls dein dialekt nicht so fies ist, können wir gerne mal ne runde drehen


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2013)

Hallo Wurzi 7

Ich bin seit kurzem auch in diesem Forum und habe deine Anfrage gelesen. Seit 04.2013 machen wir Ausfahrten vom MTV ( Mitgliedschaft noch nicht erforderlich) im Braunschweiger Umland, Elm, Asse und Oderwald. Durch die Winterzeit legen wir die Ausfahrten auf einen Samstag oder Sonntag. Damit Du einen Eindruck bekommst was für Touren wir unternehmen, habe ich nachfogenden Link (Bikemap) beigefügt.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/user/MTV MTB Gruppe/

Falls Dir solche Ausfahrten zusagen, gebe bitte deine E-Mail Adresse in dem Kommentarfeld ab, dann kann ich dich in unseren Verteiler mit aufnehmen und informieren wenn eine Ausfahrt ansteht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. November 2013)

Hallo Wurzi 7

wir werden am 17.11.2013 um 10 Uhr von der Roten Wiese (Sportplatz in der Nähe vom Zuckerbergsweg oder wo die New Yorker Lions trainieren) in den Elm starten, ca. 50km mit ca. 600 bis 700Hm. Zwischenstop in Gasthaus im Reitlingstal bei Kaffee und Kuchen.

Falls Interesse, sieht man sich am Sonntag

Oberhutzel


----------



## DigitalB (19. November 2013)

Cool sowas habe ich in bs gesucht!
Wo kann man sich anmelden?Oder kommt man einfach zu treffpkt.?
Oder muss ich zur MTV Geschäftsstelle ? Fragen fragen fragen 
Kriegt man vorher bescheid wo es hingeht? Oder lässt man sich überraschen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2013)

Hallo DigitalB
Zur Zeit ist noch keine Anmeldung erforderlich. In den Wintermonaten treffen wir uns nach Absprache in unserem Verteiler für Samstag oder Sonntagausfahrten. Da in der Gruppe auch Interesse für Nachtfahrten gibt, wollte ich die auf einen Montag legen. Falls Interesse besteht könnte ich dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen.


----------



## DigitalB (26. November 2013)

Moin,
Hattet Ihr euch jetzt getroffen oder ist (Krankheitsbedingt) ausgefallen?
Habe keine Mail bekommen bzgl. Treffpunkt,Zeit oder Absage.


----------



## Wurzi7 (26. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe leider erst jetzt wieder hier lesen  / schreiben können, da ich im Ausland war.

Meine Mailadresse ist [email protected] würde mich freuen wenn wir was starten könnten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

werde deine Adresse in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen. Ich konnte letzte Woche keine Fahrt ansetzen, da ich zur Zeit mit einer Erkältung zu kämpfen habe. Sollte ich diese Woche noch gesundheitlich auf den Damm kommen, werde ich mich noch melden.


----------



## DigitalB (26. November 2013)

Dann haben sich ja deine Vermutungen bewahrheitet bzgl. krank werden... Naja dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen

bin wieder auf dem Damm. Am Sonntag und Montag haben Fabian und ich den Norden von Braunschweig, jeweils einmal am Tag und einmal in der Nacht, mit dem Rad vermessen. Von eurer Seite kam auf meine Ankündigung per Mail keine Reaktion, nicht erhalten oder kein Bock. Das Wetter war für mitte Dezember optimal. Die Strecke, die wir gefahren sind, habe ich unter bikemap mit ein paar Bildern zum selber abfahren dokumentiert.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2393940-waggum-querum-kralenriede/#/z13/52.30889,10.59511/terrain

Falls noch Interesse auf Ausfahrten bei Tag oder Nacht bestehen, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## Malupro (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Oberhutzel,

find ich cool dass Ihr auch Nachtfahrten macht. Ich wohne in Braunschweig und habe bislang mehr oder weniger erfolgreich alleine das Umland erkundet. Ich würde mich euch anschließen zu können. Habe Dir per P.M. meine Emailadresse zwecks Verteiler zugeschickt. 

Grüße malupro



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> bin wieder auf dem Damm. Am Sonntag und Montag haben Fabian und ich den Norden von Braunschweig, jeweils einmal am Tag und einmal in der Nacht, mit dem Rad vermessen. Von eurer Seite kam auf meine Ankündigung per Mail keine Reaktion, nicht erhalten oder kein Bock. Das Wetter war für mitte Dezember optimal. Die Strecke, die wir gefahren sind, habe ich unter bikemap mit ein paar Bildern zum selber abfahren dokumentiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Malupro,
bei der gestrigen Schlammschlacht haben die Frauen sich gut geschlagen und wir natürlich auch. Die zwei Videos von der Ausfahrt konnte ich im IBC noch nicht hochladen, klappt nicht, obwohl ich sie auf mp4 konvertiert habe. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das noch auf die Reihe. Bis vielleicht am 19. bzw. 20.1.14 .

Die Strecke habe ich unter bikemap wieder dokumentiert und beschrieben, falls vielleicht andere noch Interesse haben auf ein schlammige Ausfahrt.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2405754-sickte-cremlingen-riddagshausen/


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,

ich habe jetzt schon etwas länger mitgelesen, Fotos angeschaut und bin auch teilweise deine Routen auf dem Rad mal nachgefahren. Ich komme aus Rühme, bin auch meistens allein unterwegs und würde mich gerne eurer MTB Gruppe anschließen. Werde dir auch mal meine Mailadresse schicken und würd mich echt freuen mal mit ein paar gleichgesinnten rumzufahren. Ach und übrigens super Job das mit dem Baum in Kralenriede!! Hatte mich schon gewundert wer das war. Ist ja eher unüblich und dauert meist etwas länger bis solche Stämme weggeräumt werden.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo SinnDeinDing
habe dich gerade mit in den Verteiler aufgenommen und werde Dir den letzen Email-Verkehr zuschicken, damit Du einen Überblick bekommst was in kürze anliegt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte euch nur kurz eine Info geben, dass wir am Sonntag vorraussichtlich neun Teilnehmer sind und am Montag zu sechst. 
Kurze Frage an DigitalB Einladung per Email erhalten, oder wieder im Spamordner gelandet; da keine Rückmeldung von Dir kam. An SpinnDeinDing bist Du am Sonntag oder Montag dabei, da deine Mail diesbezüglich nicht eindeutig war. Meldet euch nochmals bei mir per Mail, ob Ja oder Nein.

Bis ggf. zur nächsten Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (15. Januar 2014)

Hi ,
Deine Emails kommen jetzt an. 
Ich muss leider beide Termine absagen ( Montag Klausur ...deswegen Sonntag am Schreibtisch und Montag Abend einen Termin )
Das hatte ich dir aber schon vor ca. zwei Wochen geschrieben (jedoch an die MTV-Email Adresse ... nicht das jetzt meine Emails bei dir im Spam landen ;-)  ). 
Leider konnte ich aufgrund Krankheit an der letzten Ausfahrt am 4.1 nicht teilnehmen aber das hatte ich ja geschrieben. 

mfg


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,

werde Sonntag mitkommen... Montag wird wohl net gehen.

Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich von der Nachtfahrt mit Schampoo zurückmelden. War ein sportiver Ausflug, immerhin 4 min schneller als im Hellen. Die Sonntagausfahrt zu Sechst fand ich super und ich hoffe euch hat die Strecke gefallen und das Tempo wahr so in Ordnung. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Für diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren habe ich die Strecke wieder unter bikemap. dokumentiert. Das Video mit zwei Perspektiven habe ich fertig gestellt; kanpp 17 Minuten lang, ich hoffe ich kann es im IBC irgendwann hochladen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2418097-waggum-bechtsbuttel-eickhorst/


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter vom Sonntag und Montag, 

das Video habe ich im IBC von der letzten Ausfahrt hochgeladen, musste es aber auf MP4 konvertieren, da im WMV die Datenmenge über 1 GB war. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo DigitalB,
finde ich gut dass es Sonntag klappt, sind voraussichtlich zu fünft oder ggf. mehr. Ich hoffe deine Klausuren finden alle einen positiven Abschluß.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo Malupro,
ich habe von Dir auch keine Rückmeldung bekommen, ob Du ggf. am Sonntag auch wieder dabei bist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe heute das Video unserer letzten Ausfahrt (Herzogsberge) im IBC hochgeladen. 
Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das Wetter für diese Jahreszeit ist mehr als ideal, deshalb habe ich am Samstag Braunschweig ein bischen erkundet und "herausragende" Sehenswürdigkeiten in unserer Heimatstadt besucht (Wurzi7 auch bei uns gibt es kleine Berge). Damit ihr auf den Geschmack kommt die Radsaison 2014 zu beginnen habe ich euch die Route unter bikemap dokumentiert.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2432085-sudsee-funkturm-millenium-berg/

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt DigitalB,Malupro,SpinnDeinDing.


----------



## DigitalB (9. Februar 2014)

Respekt ;-) 
Ja freue mich auch schon auf ein paar neue Strecken in bs.

Gestern schon das bike zerlegt und vom Salz befreit.
Sonntag muss ich gucken... Kommt auf die Startzeit an...

Werde morgen mal gucken ob ich morgen die Route in komoot reinkriege und nächste Woche evtl mal die eine oder andere Teilstrecke alleine abfahre ( um mal wieder rein zu kommen) .

So euch einen angenehmen  Sonntag 

MfG 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (10. Februar 2014)

..hmmm war ja doch schon online ... dachte mein ipad hat was vergessen zu posten ..also nicht wundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2014)

DigitalB, Starttermin per Email erhalten und bis Du dabei, dann wären wir voraussichtlich zu siebt. Von dir Malupro höre ich seit der Schlammschlacht in Sickte auch nichts mehr, Rad nach der letzten Ausfahrt erstmal eingemottet und Roundround wie sieht es bei Dir aus, auch noch im Winterschlaf.
Bis vielleicht Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade eine Mail von einen meiner Mifahrer bekommen, die vielleicht alle Harzfahrer interessiert. Im Harz gibt es mal wieder einen Mountainbikehasser, der nach unserem Leben trachtet. Überschrift Totesfalle für Mountainbiker!

http://www.beobachter-online.de/goslar/lokales/todesfalle-fuer-mountainbiker-d22540.html


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo an alle meine Mitstreiter bei meiner Sonntagsausfahrt, der stadtnahen Trails im Norden von Braunschweig, das Wintermärchenvideo der Strecke habe ich im IBC hochgeladen. Ich hoffe es gefällt, auch mal ohne eurem Mitwirken; so könnt ihr heute noch die Strecke Revue passieren lassen.

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2014)

Hallo DigatalB,
ich danke Dir schon mal für die Zusage für Sonntag, ich hoffe es bleibt dabei. Meine Frage ist ob Rene auch dabei ist, da ich von Ihm im Verteiler doch keine feste Zusage bekommen habe und ich nicht weis ob er auch im IBC vertreten ist.


----------



## DigitalB (1. März 2014)

Moin,
Bis jetzt spricht nix dagegen. René ist hier glaube ich nicht vertreten. Er meinte grade zu mir das er dabei ist und dir auch geschrieben/zugesagt hat. 
Andere frage: Morgen der Treffpunkt , wo ist der genau ? Da beim Sportplatz ?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2014)

Treffpunkt ist direkt am Sportplatz Rote Wiese, sind in der Regel genug Parkplätze vorhanden, da die Footballer ( Lions Flag Team, Junior Lions) noch keine Saison haben.
Bis Sonntag, sind voraussichtlich zu acht, für Saisonbeginn nicht schlecht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2014)

Hallo DigitalB,
die Bilder unserer Ausfahrt habe ich auf meiner Profilseite hochgeladen und die Strecke kannst Du unter nachfolgenden Link nochmals nachvollziehen.
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/245...scheroder-holz/#/z13/52.20939,10.5503/terrain


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2014)

Hallo DigitalB,
ich hoffe die Ausfahrt von gestern hat dich nicht total überfordert, aber die Saison hat bei Dir schon begonnen wo andere noch im Winterschlaf sind. Mein Video von der Sonntagsausfahrt habe heute im IBC hochgeladen. Ich hoffe es gefällt Dir.
Malupro von Dir hört man gar nichts mehr, wäre schön wenn Du mal wieder dazu stößt.
Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## DigitalB (3. März 2014)

Hi Oberhutzel,
danke erstmal fürs hochladen...mal wieder ein sehr schönes Video. Nur selber fahren macht natürlich mehr Spaß.
Nein total überfordert nicht, nur stark gefordert ;-). Ist halt nur schwer als "Gelegenheitsfahrer" / Neuling mit ein Paar Kilos zuviel euer Tempo auf Dauer zu halten. Aber ihr habt ja auch ganz andere Grundkonditionen usw. Trotzdem hat es wie das letzte mal sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ich werde jetzt die nächsten zwei/drei Ausfahrten nicht mitkommen und stattdessen alleine fahren. Sprich ich werde gezielt in Richtung Grundlagenausdauer trainieren, so dass ich in zwei/drei Monaten etwas besser mithalten kann und euch nicht an jeden kleinen Hügel ziehen lassen muss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2014)

Hallo IBC-Mitglieder aus Braunschweig,
DigatalB, Roundround, No 30, d-zorg, Malupro, wo wart ihr heute, ich glaube ihr habt mal wieder was verpasst. Damit ihr auch ein bischen dabei wart habe ich die Bilder der Ausfahrt hochgeladen und die Strecke unter folgendem Link dokumentiert und kommentiert.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2500071-hochste-erhebungen-in-braunschweig/#gsc.tab=0

Ach so; Wurzi7, weil Du ja mal nachgefragt hattest, wo es in Braunschweig Rampen gibt; bei dieser Ausfahrt hättest Du welche erfahren ( 60% bergab).


----------



## no30 (16. März 2014)

Jaa...hast schon Recht, ich hätte mal wieder mit fahren können. Passte heute aber leider gar nicht. Am Donnerstag dann erstmal den Harz antesten mit der Freundin (ab morgen Besitzerin eines Copperhead 3) und dann mal weiter sehen 
Aber ich wollte auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit dabei sein, gerne auch in der Asse.


----------



## DigitalB (16. März 2014)

Moin, ich versuche das nächste (oder übernächste) mal wieder mitzukommen.Danke für hochladen der Strecke ...ich werde sie mal die Woche abfahren ( je nach Wetterlage und Zeit ) 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. März 2014)

Hallo Braunschweiger Mountainbiker;
Malupro,No30,Roundround,SpinnDeinDing und d-zorg. Email nicht erhalten.
Von euch kam noch keine Rückmeldung für die Sonntagsausfahrt. Für d-zorg wäre die Strecke der ideale Einstieg. Wir sind zur Zeit zu Viert, MTB_BS, DigitalB und Wolfgang, unser sportiver Master.
Ich hoffe es können sich noch einige von euch aufraffen, denn besseres Aprilwetter kommt nimmer.


----------



## sonic123 (2. April 2014)

Hi. Bin eigentlich aus Vechelde, aber an gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in BS hätte ich generell auch Interesse. Bin nur wegen Family stark eingebunden. Habe am 23.03. drei MTBler im Mascheroder Holz gesehen, die Richtung Heidbergsee unterwegs waren. Das wart nicht zufällig Ihr oder?


----------



## DigitalB (2. April 2014)

Wenn es früher Nachmittag war, waren zwei Kumpels und ich gerade von einer kleinen Elm Tour wieder auf den Heimweg.



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic123 (2. April 2014)

Früher Nachmittag kommt in etwa hin, ich war derjenige, der im Wald mit Kinderwagen unterwegs war und so schön Platz gemacht hat  Bin an dem Tag selbst mit dem Bike aus WF in die Südstadt gefahren


----------



## Elbe76 (5. April 2014)

Hallo Braunschweiger Biker,
ich bin Corinna und vor Kurzem von Dresden nach Braunschweig gezogen. Ich würde mich gern mal einer Eurer Touren anschließen, warte aber im Moment noch darauf, dass mein Dämpfer vom Service zurückkommt.
Gibt es einen Mailverteiler oder festen Treffpunkt.
Freue mich auf Eure Nachricht,
Corinna


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2014)

Hallo Corinna,
zur Zeit biete ich an manchen Wochenenden Ausfahrten in unserem Emailverteiler an. Zu Beginn der Saison beschränke ich mich auf Ausfahrten um Braunschweig und später das Braunschweiger Umland (Asse,Oderwald,Elm). Ich werde die Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter steigern. Am Mittwoch organisiert Shampoo (IBC) Ausfahrten im Elm. Der Startpunkt wird zum einen im IBC angekündigt (Touren/Trails im Elm) und per Mail.

Bei den Elmausfahrten und manchen Braunschweigausfahrten sollte eine gewisse Grundausdauer vorhanden seien, damit die Beteiligten auch ihren Spaß haben. Auf meiner Profilseite findest Du einen Link wo ich die Ausfahrten unter bikemap beschrieben habe, um zum einen zu sehen was wir fahren und wo wir fahren.
Die Braunschweigtouren starten wir in der Regel am Sonntag um 10 Uhr an dem Sportplatz Rote Wiese. Der Startpunkt am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr für die Elmausfahren kann sich ändern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. April 2014)

Hallo DigitalB,
ich wollte mal nachfragen wie es deinem Knie geht. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm.

Bei meiner Ausfahrt in den Nordosten von Braunschweig waren wir zu Beginn zu sechst, doch nach ca. 2 km musste ein chinesischer Student aus der Uni-Sportgruppe feststellen, dass Westeuropäer auch Radfahren können und ist nach dem zweiten Matschtrail nach Hause gefahren.
Falls die Daheimgebliebenen die Strecke nochmals abfahren möchten, habe ich sie wieder auf IG-MTB-BS Bikemapseite hochgeladen und beschrieben. 

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2543959-riddagshausen-hordorf-moorhuttensee/#gsc.tab=0

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## DigitalB (6. April 2014)

Hi Oberhutzel,
Ja die Schwellung ist schon fast abgeklungen. Und der Rest ist ja nur ein etwas großflächiger Kratzer ;-) (Es war übrigens der Holzsteg am Südsee schuld. Der Steg ist echt saumäßig glatt gewesen und da hat's mir halt das Vorderrad in der Kurve abschmieren lassen ) .
Ich gebe mir jetzt noch einen Tag Ruhe, aber Dienstag geht wieder aufs Bike . Aber immerhin konnte ich so heute mal mein Bike wieder auf Hochglanz bringen.

Trotzdem schade... die Strecke sieht Interessant aus (und wie ich dich kenne wird sie auch Spaß machen) .. denke ich werde sie Freitag mal abfahren. Der Bergtrail in Riddagshausen ist so großartig !! Ich bin den letzten Freitag auch gefahren, nur war es halt aufgrund des Regens am Vortag ne sehr rutschige und matschige Angelegenheit. 

Dir noch nen erholsamen Sonntag Abend und bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## iceberry (7. April 2014)

Moin moin

Ich bin gestern im Ohewald (zwischen Klein Veltheim und Sickte) mit Frau und Hundi spazieren gegangen.
Leider fehlt mir noch etwas die Zeit zum Radeln.

Uns begegneten einige MTB'ler (ich wurde neidisch), von denen sich hier jetzt hoffentlich keiner angesprochen fühlt...
Von 7 eifrigen Radlern (wir machten jedesmal frühzeitig Platz inkl. Hund vom Weg und sitzen lassen, so dass niemand abbremsen musste) erwiederte gerade einer (1/7) mein "Hallo" durch ein Nicken. Ist das denn wirklich so schwer?!?
Ich möchte dort mit denen ja keinen Kaffeeklatsch abhalten. Jedoch kommt sowas nicht gut an, wie ich finde.

Wie schon gesagt: Hoffentlich fühlt sich hier keiner ertappt!
Aber ein kleines "Danke" bringt vielerorts ein bisschen Freude und regt an, weiterhin Rücksicht zu nehmen!
Verhältnisse wie im Harz müssen wir hier nicht schaffen.

_Dort im Ohewald habe ich übrigens Zettel an 2 Bäumen entdeckt, wo wir Biker angesprochen werden, dass *die Benutzung des Trails nur mit Genehmigung erlaubt* sei... Also der Stein rollt bereits!_ 

Meine Bitte hier an die Com:
Verhaltet Euch rücksichtsvoll und freundlich, damit die Trails noch fahrbar bleiben.
Es gibt Bundesländer mit der 2-Meter-Regelung. 

Man muss ja nicht gleich absteigen und sich devot zu Boden werfen. 
Ein kleines Bitte/Danke ist doch toll. Nur "Miteinander" funzt das!
Die "andere Seite" zieht evtl nicht oft mit - ich kenne das.

Danke für's Lesen, Denken und Mitmachen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2014)

Hallo Iceberry,
erst mal schade dass die Zeit für Biken fehlt, denn Shampoo und ich würden uns freuen wenn Du bei unseren Ausfahrten dazustossen könntes, vielleicht ergibt es sich noch in dieser Saison.
Zum eigentlichen Thema, kann ich Gott sei Dank sagen, waren wir am Sonntag nicht die Stoffel, denn wir waren zu Fünft unterwegs und haben das Braunschweiger Umland bei Hordorf und Volkmarode vermessen.
Wenn ich meine Ausfahrten mache, habe ich eine Klingel am Rad und ich freue mich wenn Fußgänger und Hundebesitzer darauf reagieren; denn dann bedanke ich mich bei diesen, wenn sie uns Platz lassen, damit wir vorbei fahren können. Ich muss aber oft feststellen, dass vorallem Hundebesitzer ihre Vierbeiner nicht unter Kontrolle haben und ich habe es schon oft erlebt, dass man anhalten musste, damit das Herrchen seinen Fiffi wieder einfangen kann. Da sieht man, es gibt auf beiden Seiten noch Schwierigkeiten mit einander klar zu kommen.
Bis zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit Vorbildfunktion.


----------



## iceberry (7. April 2014)

Das freut mich zu hören/lesen! 
Leider sind die Themen Rücksicht und Verständnis in unserer Gesellschaft anscheinend zu unwichtig geworden. 
Dabei kostet es kein Geld und auch kaum Zeit. 
Schön zu wissen, dass es doch noch die Randgruppe gibt, die sich da nicht einreiht und auch mal "auf die andere Seite" schaut.   

Wenn ich mit dem Gröbsten im Garten und Haus durch bin, muss ich erst mal versuchen wieder etwas Grundfitness zurück zu gewinnen.
Dann komme ich gerne mal mit.


----------



## Elbe76 (8. April 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,
danke für Deine Antwort - im Moment warte ich noch auf mein Bike und werde dann hoffentlich demnächst mal am Wochenende oder in dr Woche dazustoßen können. Werde aber bei Gelegenheit die Touren mal abfahren, bin gespannt, was es hier so zu entdecken gibt. 
Viele Grüße
Corinna


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2014)

Hallo DigitalB,
wie ist es Dir bei der Ausfahrt ergannen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, Du hast durch deine Alleinfahrten, deutlich Körner gesammelt, so dass die Ausfahrt gut von der Hand ging. Die Bilder habe ich auf meiner Seite hochgeladen und die Strecke unter bikemap dokumentiert. Das Video werde ich die Woche ausarbeiten.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2554298-kleine-braunschweig-umrundung/#gsc.tab=0

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (13. April 2014)

Nabend, 
Erstmal muss ich sagen: es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour die alles abdeckte und jeder denke ich auf seine Kosten gekommen ist.

Ja es ging schon etwas besser als noch im Februar. Also ein zwei Körnerchen scheine ich schon gesammelt zu haben. Jetzt heißt es weiter km und hm abspulen und dazu noch den überflüssigen Ballast am Bauch entfernen ;-) .



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2014)

So DigitalB, da ich ja Urlaub habe, konnte ich ein bischen reinhauen und das Video fertigstellen.
Die 2 Stunden 15 Tour habe ich auf ca. 14 Minuten gekürzt, ich glaube alle Trails sind mit enthalten und ihr seit glaube ich auch gut getroffen.
So könnte ihr die gestrige Ausfahrt nochmal vom Sofa revue passieren lassen ohne sich dabei anzustrengen. Ich hoffe es gefällt.

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. April 2014)

Hallo Braunschweiger,
Shampoo hat zur Elmfahrt am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen geladen. Wir sind jetzt vorausichtlich zu siebt und wollen die Teilnehmeranzahl von Sonntag knacken; zu zehn wäre doch nicht schlecht.
Roundround,No30,Malupro von euch höre ich gar nichts mehr, seit ihr aus Braunschweig weggezogen und Wurzi7 bist Du wieder in den Bergen??
DigitalB vielleicht kannst Du es doch noch einrichten. Corinna ist das Rad wieder fahrbereit ? Die Mittwochausfahrt mit 31 km und 500m im Ostelm wäre ein Einstieg, da es eine etwas lockere Ausfahrt sein soll, als die vom Sonntag.
Auf eine positive Rückmeldung würde sich Shampoo freuen.


----------



## DigitalB (15. April 2014)

Ne... leider muss ich mich mit Strömungslehre vergnügen. Das macht nämlich viel mehr Spaß als im Elm mit und im Matsch zu spielen (Ironie off).
Euch dennoch viel Spaß !



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonic123 (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin gestern extra eine riiiieesen Tour gefahren, um den Oderwald endlich mal unter die Räder zu bekommen. Leider war ich ziemlich enttäuscht, denn die einzigen zwei Trails (die ich gefunden habe) waren eine kurze Abfahrt zum Südende des Waldes und der lange Trimm-dich-Pfad, der es dann auch nicht mehr rausreißen konnte. Hab mich ziemlich geärgert, dafür so einen weiten Weg auf mich genommen zu haben. Ich meine die Anfahrt war super... Timmerlaher Busch, Funkturm Broitzem, Geitelder Forst, Okertrails, Fümmelser Holz... aber der Oderwald  absolut nix für mich. Habe ich mir nur die falschen Ecken angeguckt oder bietet der Oderwald tatsächlich nicht so viele Trails?

Außerdem Grüße ich die insgesamt sechs MTBler, die ich heute zum Teil einzeln und zum Teil in kleinen Gruppen in der Nähe des Stichkanals Salzgitter und Umgebung getroffen habe. Ich war wieder mal der mit dem Kinderwagen  Vielleicht war ja einer von euch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2014)

Hallo sonic123,
deinen Eindruck vom Oderwald kann ich da nicht bestätigen. Ich war leider dieses Jahr noch nicht dort und kann daher den Zustand der Trails nicht einschätzen; es gibt aber einen Toptrail einmal quer durch den Oderwald, ca. 6 km lang. Auf unserer bikemap-Seite vom IG-MTB-BS habe ich zwei Strecken vom letzten Jahr dokumentiert und die Strecke mit den Trailabschnitten beschrieben, vielleicht helfen die Tracks dir für die nächste Ausfahrt dorthin weiter.
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2325320-wolfenbuttel-oderwald-2/#gsc.tab=0
und
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2181964-oderwald-wolfenbuttel-1/#/z10/52.17532,10.51528/terrain
Vielleicht erkunden wir den Oderwald in kürze gemeinsam, da ich eine meiner nächsten Touren dahin planen werde. Bis bald


----------



## sonic123 (17. April 2014)

Einen Teil dieser Strecken bin ich gefahren, u.a. den 6KM Trail, nur konnte ich mich an diesem kaum noch erfreuen, da ich zuvor über einige sehr unwegsame zerfahrene und mit Totholz übersähte Strecken gefahren bin. Insgesamt fand ich die komplette An- und Abfahrt schöner, als den Oderwald  Immerhin musste ich den Tag insgesamt 81km hinter mich bringen. Ich hoffe der Elm bietet mehr. War vor drei Wochen im Deister unterwegs, dass hat richtig gefetzt, auch wenn ich nur ein XC Bike habe 

Von der Strecke her bin ich sogar der Route Wolfenbüttel-Oderwald 2 gefolgt. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech mit den Wegverhältnissen am Dienstag, es war arg matschig und die Holzabfuhr ist in vollem Gange.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Roundround,No30 und Malupro von euch habe ich keine Rückmeldung für die Sonntagausfahrt bekommen, wieder keine Zeit und Lust. DigitalB schade dass es bei Dir nicht klappt.
Sonic123 und Elbe76 ( Rad startklar), wir starten am Sonntag um 10 Uhr von der Roten Wiese in den Nordosten von Braunschweig; 50 km mit ca. 200 Hm überwiegend über Feld- u. Waldwegen, bei einem Trailanteil von ca. 12 km. Kleine Braunschweigexkursion. Falls Interesse würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## Elbe76 (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
jaaa, das Rad ist startklar und auch von Dresden nach BS gelangt.
Ich komme gern am Sonntag mit 
Bis dahin
Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic123 (26. April 2014)

Hallo, ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, der Sonntag ist bereits verplant gewesen  vielleicht klappt es beim nächstem Mal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2014)

Hallo Elbe76,
nochmals Hochachtung, super mitgehalten ( 19er. Schnitt). Die Elmausfahrten am Mittwoch traue ich Dir voll zu.
Meine nächste Ausfahrt werde ich erst mitte Mai starten, dann geht es erst mal auch in den Elm, da ich Anfang Mai eine Woche auf Malle bin.
Nachfolgend die Strecke von Heute. Falls Interesse besteht, die Strecke selber abzufahren, sollte man dieses in kürze machen, da einige Teilstücke durch die Vegetation ggf. nicht mehr befahrbar sind.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2575149-schapen-lehre-schunter-gieseberg/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
in diesem Thread bewegt sich wohl auch nichts mehr.
DigitalB
und den anderen habe ich auf meine Anfrage für die Sonntagausfahrt keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Schneit es in Braunschweig, da ich ja auf Malle bin, kenne eure Wetterbedingungen nicht oder warum wird kein Rad mehr gefahren. Würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen. Bis ggf. Sonntag.


----------



## DigitalB (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Oberhutzel,
Ich wollte morgen schreiben/absagen -_- .
Ich muss leider zu einer Konfirmation , deswegen werde ich Samstag alleine meine Runden drehen müssen.
Die ersten 1000 km hab ich dieses Jahr aber schon weg ;-).
(War fleißig).
Dir viel Spaß auf Mallorca bzw. beim trainieren 

Mfg




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte meine abgesagte Ausfahrt vom letzten Wochenende nachholen, wie sieht es bei Dir DigitalB, Elbe76, Sonic123 und den anderen aus. Ich hoffe ihr habt die Einladung per Mail erhalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2014)

So, wir sind gestern unbeschadet vom Elm zurückgekehrt. Die Trails waren noch sehr schlammige und haben ordentlich Kraft gekostet, aber wir waren zu acht und alle gut drauf und habe die 64 km mit ca. 700 Hm mit einem 16,5 Schnitt absolviert ( einige neue Passagen erkundet; top Trails dabei). Ich hoffe bei der nächsten Ausfahrt in den Oderwald sind mal mehr Braunschweiger vertreten, da hier scheint der See zu ruhen. Die Ausfahrt werde ich im Verteiler nochmals ankündigen.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2606967-bornum-grube-konigslutter-diana-ruh-schulenrode/#gsc.tab=0

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2014)

So *Braunschweiger*, wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, von DigitalB habe ich ja schon eine halbe Zusage für die Oderwaldausfahrt, von den anderen, die ich über den Verteiler benachrichtigt habe, kam noch keine Resonanz. Es wir eine zarte Ausfahrt von 50 km mit humanten 280 Hm bei voraussichtlich bestem Wetter, wäre vielleicht was für *Sonic 123*. Startpunkt ist Rote Wiese 10 Uhr.


----------



## DigitalB (24. Mai 2014)

Moin Oberhutzel,
Ich mach jetzt mal ne ganze Zusage draus ;-).
Bei dem schönen Wetter nicht zu fahren wäre töricht ...
War jetzt zwei mal im oderwald , bin aber sehr sehr gespannt was du für morgen geplant hast 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

So ich melde mich von der Oderwaldausfahrt zurück. 54 km 371Hm, 18er Schnitt. 
* DigitalB*:
Ich hoffe die Ausfahrt hat gefallen, ca. 17 km Trailanteil und mit der Erkenntnis der Oderwald ist eine Ausfahrt wert. Super mitgehalten. Man sieht das Training zeigt seine Wirkung.
*sonic123*:
Tut mir leid dass Du nicht dabei warst. Wir waren zu zehnt. Der Oderwaldtrail in Nord-Südrichtung ist einwandfrei zu fahren. Ich kann leider deinen Eindruck vom Oderwald nicht bestätigen, dass er nichts zu bieten hat. Ich habe wieder schöne Trails gefunden. Nachfolgenden Link habe ich die Strecke nochmals beschrieben.
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2617821-oderwald-3/#gsc.tab=0

Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich auf meiner Seite hochgeladen. Bis zu nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo! Auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier teilweise die gleichen Leute wie in dem anderen Thread anzusprechen: Bin neu in BS und will Touren fahren. Wenn ihr Lust habt, mich mitzunehmen, schön!


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

*TheBASStian*:
Sind wir. Also alles weitere im anderen Thread.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo *DigitalB* u. *Sonic123*,
wieder keine Mail erhalten. Wir wollten morgen in die Asse starten. Von euch kam keine Reaktion in die eine oder andere Richtung.
*Elbe 76*,
ich hoffe Du bist dabei. Ich hatte versucht noch andere weibliche MTBer im Elm-Thread zu mobilisieren, doch still ruht der See; das heißt, Du bist mal wieder alleine unter Männern.


----------



## sonic123 (14. Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen in der Sonne. Also erstmal keine Teilnahme.


----------



## Elbe76 (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,
ich bin dabei!
Bis morgen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2014)

Nah da hast Du ja Glück mit dem Wetter, denn hier im Norden Deutschlands folgt ein Schauer nach dem anderen bei knappen 16 °, für fast Sommeranfang nicht gerade prickelnd. Wir hoffen mal auf morgen. Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2014)

Super. Bist aber leider wieder Einzelkämpferin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Oberhutzel ,
Habe die Mail irgendwie überlesen ,da im Betreff "Mittwochsausfahrt" Stand ;-).Daher keine Antwort, da ich die Mail gar nicht geöffnet habe.
Muss leider jegliche Aktivitäten meines Privatlebens für die nächsten 4 Wochen streichen ...Prüfungsphase ist schon was feines ;-)
Euch viel Spaß und ich klink mich wieder Mitte nächsten Monat wieder ein. 
Mfg



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2014)

So ich melde mich auch hier mal zurück. *Elbe 76* super gefahren, Hut ab, da würden einige Herren bei meinen Ausfahrten nicht schlecht schauen, denn Du wärst definitiv nicht Schließende.
*DigitalB*: Schade dass Du Prüfungsstress hast; war glaube ich eine nette Runde mit schönen Trailabschnitten in der Asse und leider auch ein Fussmarsch durch die Botanik, passiert halt mal bei Neuland Erkundung. Die Strecke habe ich wieder dokumentiert, als kleine Ablenkung vor den Prüfungen. Mit dem Film wird es noch ein bischen dauern.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/265...rg-falkenheim/#/z10/52.16635,10.50292/terrain

Dir Elbe 76 schönen Auslandaufenthalt, auch wenn es beruflich ist und Dir DigitalB viel Glück bei den Klausuren.

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Elbe76 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,
danke für die wirklich schöne Tour - hat Spaß gemacht! Wenn ich zurück bin, klappt es dann hoffentlich mal mit dem Elm.
Dir und MTB_BS viel Spaß beim Nachtlauf und Euch allen bei den nächsten Touren!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Elbe 76* es freut mich, dass Dir die letzte Ausfahrt gefallen hat. Wenn Du schon auf dem Weg bist, an das andere Ende der Welt, dann kannst Du ggf. den Film der Asseausfahrt dort geniessen und revue passieren lassen. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt in den Elm.


----------



## wildkrokus (27. Juni 2014)

..


----------



## DigitalB (24. Juli 2014)

Hier ist ja nix mehr los ...;-)
Wollte mal kurze Rückmeldung an Oberhutzel geben ... Alle Prüfungen einwandfrei bestanden ;-) 
zur Verletzung : Der Bruch ist soweit verheilt, nur in der Bewegung bin ich noch stark eingeschränkt. Bin vorhin 200 m gefahren, um es mal auszuprobieren , aber keine Chance länger als 5 min den Lenker zu halten -_- .
Hoffe mit der Physiotherapie wird das wieder ... Dann werd ich mich mal so in 2-3 Wochen auf ne kleine Tour machen.
Und Mitte September je nachdem wieder voll einsteigen ... Nur ohne Sprünge


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo DigitalB mit den Prüfungen hört sich ja gut an, fahrradtechnisch leider nicht so gut. Du bist ja per Mail immer auf den neuesten Stand und kannst ja dann wieder dazustossen. Gute Besserung.
In diesen Thread ist es sehr ruhig und in dem anderen , den Wildkrokus ausgegraben hat, läuft seit Ende letzten Jahres überhaupt nichts, komplett verstaubt. Die Braunschweiger MTBler sind wohl alle auf E-Bikes umgestiegen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo *DgitalB* und wer sonst noch hier auf diesem Thread sich verdeckt rumtummelt. Ich habe heute mein Video von der Salzgitterausfahrt hochgeladen, das Revier lohnt sich, es muss nicht immer Elm sein. DigitalB viel Spaß beim Anschauen, auch wenn die Lust auf Mountainbiken wächst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. August 2014)

Hallo Braunschweiger,
ich wollte hier mal ein Versuch starten. Am 10.8.14 mache ich eine Ausfahrt in den Rieseberg ( kleiner Höhenzug bei Lauingen) und vielleicht hat jemand Lust dabei zu sein und ist nicht im Urlaub. Da die Anstiege und Höhenmeter moderat sind, ist es vielleicht auch für nicht so Trainierte interessant und wahrscheinlich Neuland. Die Strecke hat 62 km mit ca. 400 Hm, die überwiegend auf Feld- u. Waldwegen verläuft; der Trailanteil liegt bei ca. 10+ km, wobei für mich auch Neuland dabei sein wird. Wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr am Sportplatz Rote Wiese. Falls Interesse besteht würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (7. August 2014)

Hi Oberhutzel,
Der Arm will leider noch nicht so wie ich will -_-... Kann ihn immer noch nicht schmerzfrei Strecken und beugen.
Denke 3-4 Wochen muss ich noch warten. 
Euch/ dir trotzdem viel Spaß 

Mfg


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2014)

Hallo Braunschweiger,

die Resonanz von eurer Seite war ja an unserer Riesebergausfahrt eher gering . Ich hoffe ihr habt nur Urlaub und nicht, keine Lust. Auf der 64 km Strecke mit ca. 550 Hm, mit ca. 17 km Wiesen- u. Trailanteil waren wir letztendlich zu dritt. Die Strecke werde ich ggf. nächstes Jahr nochmals anbieten, deshalb keine Streckenbeschreibung. Damit ihr einen kleinen Eindruck bekommt was der Rieseberg zu bieten hat, habe ich einen kleinen Film gemacht, vielleicht erweckt der Spot ein bisschen Interesse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2014)

Hallo * Braunschweiger*, das Video von unser Lappwaldausfahrt vom 20.8.14 ist fertig, somit habt ihr auch mal einen visuellen Eindruck was dort der Spot zu bieten hat, es muss halt nicht immer der Elm sein. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

So ich möchte heute nochmals eine Versuch starten, vielleicht neue Gesichter bei meiner Ausfahrt zu haben. Ich wollte am Sonntag den 7.9.2014 um 9 Uhr an der Roten Wiese eine Ausfahrt in den Nordosten von Braunschweig starten. Die Strecke hat 61 km mit ca. 230 Hm, der überwiegende Teil verläüft auf Feld- u. Waldwegen, wobei der Trailanteil ca. 9km betragen wird. Auf Grund des geringen Trailanteils und der Höhenmeter sollte das für viele machbar sein. Da ich schon einige Zusagen habe, möchte ich euch bitten bei mit zu melden und nicht einfach am Startpunkt aufschlagen, denn die Gruppestärke sollte von einer Person noch zu händeln sein.


----------



## sundancer (6. September 2014)

Für ganz spontane: ich fahre heute in den Bikepark Sankt Andreasberg. Vielleicht will ja noch wer mit. Kann zwischen Uetze und Sankt Andreasberg auch noch jemanden mitnehmen. Gerne auch Bikeparkneulinge


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2014)

*DigitalB* fand ich super, dass Du wieder dabei warst, auch wenn an den Anstiegen, auf Grund deines Trainingsrückstand durch deinen Unfall, noch paar Körner fehlten, aber die kommen wieder. Auch die Downhillpassagen hast Du super gemeistert, trotz deines letzten Sturz im Hinterkopf. Die 61 km mit ca. 250 hm haben wir mit einem 18,6er Schnitt absolviert, perfekt. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt sind online auf meiner Seite. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Da auf den Braunschweiger Threads nichts mehr los ist, leider Schade, gebe ich Dir den Elmthread als Links, da bewegt sich wenigstens das Rad.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (9. September 2014)

Moin!

Ich werd in nächster Zeit (hoffe, das Wetter macht dann noch mit) wieder etwas aktiver sein. Hab dieses Jahr angefangen, war 4x mit der MTV-Gruppe unterwegs. Im Moment hab ich aber kein Rad, das wird erst in frühestens 4 Wochen was. :/
Wollte ich nur mal verlautbaren lassen


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2014)

Hallo *Rick Biessmann*, doch noch ein bischen Leben in diesem Thread . Ich habe gedacht in Braunschweig gibt es nur noch Benedikt und mich und sonst keine Mountainbiker mehr. Ich werde durchgehend Radtouren anbieten, dass heißt halt auch im Winter, dann nicht so lange Strecken wegen der Kälte. Da ich letztes Jahr auch die MTV-Gruppe betreuen durfte, haben meine Strecken ein etwas anderen Anspruch, aber keine Angst sind bis jetzt alle mitgekommen und bei den kürzeren Touren ist das auch ein bischen Training für die nächste Saison. Wenn ich solche Touren durchführe, die auch für Neueinsteiger interessant sind, kann ich die hier nochmal kundtun oder aber Du sendest mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse, dann pflege ich dich mit in den Verteiler ein und Du siehst was für Strecken angeboten werden und eintscheidest dich dann.


----------



## Rick_Biessman (9. September 2014)

Jau, gerne =) Wobei ich fitnessmäßig sogar ganz gut dabei bin, glaub ich. Und für mich darfs auch gerne fahrtechnisch ein bisschen anspruchsvoller sein. Lieber zu schwierig als zu leicht =)
Aber eins nach dem andern, ohne Fahrrad wird das mit ner Tour auch eher schwer ^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2014)

... das stimmt. Also ggf. In vier Wochen wenn der Drahtesel wieder einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2014)

Hallo *Benedikt*, wir haben unter Anleitung von Jan unseren ersten Technikkurs bestritten. Jens hat sein Gelände und die Hindernisse zur Verfügung gestellt, es hat voll Bock gebracht und der Anfang ist gemacht. Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Event. Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. September 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzi 7
> 
> Ich bin seit kurzem auch in diesem Forum und habe deine Anfrage gelesen. Seit 04.2013 machen wir Ausfahrten vom MTV ( Mitgliedschaft noch nicht erforderlich) im Braunschweiger Umland, Elm, Asse und Oderwald. Durch die Winterzeit legen wir die Ausfahrten auf einen Samstag oder Sonntag. Damit Du einen Eindruck bekommst was für Touren wir unternehmen, habe ich nachfogenden Link (Bikemap) beigefügt.
> 
> ...


r


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin aus den warmen Gefilden wieder zurück und wollte morgen den 26.10.14 eine kurze Ausfahrt anbieten, da die Temperaturen wohl noch zweistellig sein werden und trocken. Start wäre um 9 Uhr an der Roten Wiese (Winterzeit, eine Stunde länger schlafen). Die Strecke hat 39 km mit ca. 230 Hm. *Rick Biessman* es sind mehr als vier Wochen her, fahrbarer Untersatz da und *Luisfigo*, Mail erhalten, habe keine Rückmeldung von Dir. Vielleich gesinnt sich noch jemand dazu, wärmer wird es dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr und die Strecke ist auch für Einsteiger allemal machbar.


----------



## Rick_Biessman (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja, vier Wochen sind um, aber die Versicherung hat leider sehr viel länger gebraucht. Deswegen gibts erst nächsten Monat ein neues Rad (hoffentlich!!!). Allerdings hatte ich vor, mit meinem "neuen" Stadtrad (altes 26" Starrbike ) am Dienstag Nachmittag/Abend bei der TU/MTV-Mountainbikegruppe mitzufahren.
Bin auf jeden Fall auch für Ausfahrten bei weniger gutem Wetter zu haben.


----------



## MTBFrischling (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich versuche mich gerade im biken und suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. Ich würde 
mich morgen gerne anschließen wenn ihr einen blutigen Anfänger mitnehmen würdet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2014)

*MTB Frischling* kein Problem, die Strecke ist auch für Einsteiger kein Problem. Ich werde das Tempo so halten dass alle mitkommen. Vielleicht sind wir zu Sechst. Sehen uns morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo *MTBFrischling*, der Name passt definitiv nicht, super mitgefahren, schneller fahren wir auf jeden Fall nicht. Ich hoffe die Strecke und das Tempo war nach deinem Geschmack und sende mir deine Email-Adresse per PN und ich nehme dich in den Verteiler mit auf, damit Du über die nächsten Ausfahrten informiert bist, da es hier glaube ich keinen Sinn weiter macht, Werbung für unsere Ausfahrten zu machen, denn besseres Wetter kommt auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, obwohl bei einigen von euch die Saison 2014 beendet ist, habe ich hier noch ein kleines Filmchen von unserer West-Ost-West Elmdurchquerung im Juli 2014 ergestellt, damit ihr schon Lust bekommt aufs Jahr 2015.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2014)

Hallo Luisfigo und MTBFrischling ich hoffe ihr hattet heute euren Spaß bei der Ausfahrt und Luisfigo super mitgehalten. Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt, Termin kommt per Mail.
Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Profilseite. Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack von meiner Sondereinlage.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich auch bei euch für die jetzt endende Saison 2014 bedanken. Ich hoffe wir können nächstes Jahr da anknüpfen wo wir gerade aufhören haben. Als Abschluß habe ich ein Medleyvideo der Ausfahrten von 2014 erstellt, um nochmals die Saison 2014 Revue passieren zu lassen.

Euch allen ein guter Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine unfallfreie Saison 2015.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2015)

So meine lieber *Rick Biessmann* noch im Winterschlaf. *Adolfo* und *Benedikt*, die Saison 2015 hat begonnen und von euch kam noch keine Rückmeldungen, Ausreden gibt es nicht mehr. Adolfo Du wolltest dich mit Laufen über den Winter fit halten, nun will ich sehen ob wir an die Leistungen vom letzten Jahr anknüpfen können und Benedikt, die Klausuren sind vorbei und wenn die Abschlußarbeit vielleicht anliegt, sollte man mal den Kopf freimachen mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit habt ihr per Mail bekommen, also aufraffen, denn von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## DigitalB (15. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin, 
Ja du hast ja recht . Werde mich ab morgen aufraffen und die Saison richtig beginnen (bis jetzt nur 2 kleine Touren und Cardio) . Aber da ich konditionell stark abgebaut habe werde ich mich erstmal alleine quälen... Sonst fahre ich wieder nur hinterher . Aber sobald ich mich bereit fühle bin ich mit dabei. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2015)

*Benedikt*, ich sehe dich in zwei Wochen, auch *Adolfo* fehlt noch die Ausdauer, also sofort einsteigen und nicht warten; es wird ein Stadtkurs. 

So ich melde mich von unserer Sonntagsausfahrt zurück. Wir waren letztendlich zu acht, für Februar, super .

Es war eine zügige Ausfahrt ( 17,5km/h), da alle Beteiligten gut drauf waren . Die Ausfahrt von 34 km mit ca. 140 Hm führte in den Westen von Braunschweig. Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Rick_Biessman (17. Februar 2015)

Hi Oberhutzel!

Hast ja recht ^^ Naja, genaugenommen hat die Saison für mich nicht aufgehört, allerdings bin ich gerade im Ausland. Mit Fahren wirds bei mir erstmal nichts. Dazu bin ich aber auch nicht sicher, ob unsere Präferenzen so 100% kompatibel sind. Ich mag Sprünge und ruppige Strecken, und die sind in deinen Videos bisher ja noch nicht so aufgetaucht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2015)

*Rick Biessmann*, da es so aus sieht, dass Du eher zur Downhillfraktion gehört, gebe ich dir recht, dass die Kompatibilität eher gering sein wird, da ich mich zu den XC Fahrer zähle und lieber flowige Trails befahre . Ich kann dir da nur den Elmthread empfehlen, da dort mittlerweile auch Downhiller vertreten sind, die aber auch an unseren Ausfahrten mit teilnehmen, da man nun mal Berge rauffahren muss, um runter fahren zu können, ausser man hat ein Lift.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (18. Februar 2015)

Hahaha  Naja, ich glaub, mehr als All-Mountain mach ich nicht. Wenns hoch und runter geht, ist Flow auf jeden Fall willkommen. Lustigerweise hab ich neulich mit ein paar Bikern drüber gescherzt, in der Asse einen Lift zu bauen. (Wohlgemerkt, das waren alles Leute, die hochfahren, bevor es bergab geht ^^). Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp mit dem Thread!


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2015)

Nah dann passt Du wohl doch zu uns, wir decken glaube ich das Allmountainspektrum ab ; wenn aus dem Ausland zurück, ggf. mal mitfahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Martin ich bin am Sonntag da .......-Einsteiger Runde mit Pierrre wäre gut


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2015)

Super Adolfo , mal sehen wie viel am Start sind.


----------



## DigitalB (1. März 2015)

Martin, 
dankeschön für die Tour, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht! Es hat trotz Konditionsdefizit ja geklappt ^^. Wie gesagt wieder ein,zwei Ecken in Braunschweig gesehen die man noch nicht kannte. Bis zum nächsten mal. 
MfG


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2015)

*Benedikt* war super dass Du dabei warst und gut durchgehalten , der Biss ist da, halt in zwei Wochen. Freut mich dass ich dir Braunschweig wieder ein bischen näher bringen konnte, die Stadt hat schon was zu bieten, man muss nur wissen wo.
*Adolfo* ich hoffe bei der Familie geht es gesundheitlich wieder aufwärts und dann halt bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (4. März 2015)

Danke Martin  ja alles wieder ok


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2015)

Freut mich  und ggf. in zwei Wochen .


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2015)

So Jungs ggf. Mädels, wir waren gestern bei trockenem Wetter zu zehnt unterwegs  ; 40 km ca. 210 Hm , bei 13 Km Trails- u. Wiesenpfadanteil. Für die Daheimgebliebenen, ein kleiner Eindruck der Fahrt und was sie zu bieten hatte . Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2015)

So Jungs wir waren gestern in Gifhorn unterwegs. Eugen hat uns sein Revier gezeigt; es ist eine Reise wert, alles was das Mountainbikerherz erfreut, Singletrail,Wurzelpassagen, Rampen bergauf und bergab (über 50%) und trockene Trails wegen dem Sandboden. Hier ein visueller Eindruck von dem Spot.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2015)

So, im Braunschweiger Thread passiert ja gar nichts mehr . Wir waren diesen Mittwoch bei bomben Wetter und staubtrockenen Trails, im Elm . Vielleicht bringt der Film, euch auf den Geschmack, mal wieder MTB zu fahren. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen, wir hatten den Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## TimoD (1. Mai 2015)

Moin Leute
Bin Zufällig auf den Thread hier gelandet, also wie ich gelesen habe kommen hier einge aus Braunschweig und aus der Umgebung ?
Ich selbst komme aus Hötzum (Landkreis Wolfenbüttel) ist ein Katzten Sprung Richtung Braunschweig 
Wenn ihr mal mehr von mir Wissen möchtet Meldet euch mal !!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Timo; wenn Du wissen willst, was in Braunschweig läuft, geh auf den Elmthread, da passiert wenigsten was.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-131


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juli 2015)

Nah TimoD schon auf dem Elmthread gewesen und wenn ja, nichts von Dir gehört, Lust verflogen. Rückmeldung unserer Sonntagsausfahrt findest Du im Elmthread.


----------



## DigitalB (21. Juli 2015)

.... Totenstille hier in Thread ....na egal ^^

Hey Martin, 
Ich habe in monatelangen Training meine Waden gestählt um mal wieder bei dir mitzufahren zu können 
Nein, Fakt ist ich will mal wieder bei euch mitfahren (und ich denke ich habe jetzt etwas mehr Körner als noch im März).

Also wann ist denn wieder was von dir geplant und wo geht's hin? 

MfG Bene 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo *Benedikt* mit dem Braunschweig Thread hast Du recht, tote Hose. Mit den Ausfahrten muss Du unseren Verteiler beobachten. Da *Lars* am 26.7 in den Deister einlädt und am 2.8 *Jens* in den Harz, werde ich an diesen Wochenenden keine Ausfahrt anbieten, vielleicht am 16.8, da ich danach auch erstmal im Urlaub bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (22. Juli 2015)

Ah ok, hatte die letzten male den Mailverteiler nicht weiter verfolgt. Ja leider wird die anreise für mich etwas schwer ohne Autowagen daher fallen solche touren für mich herraus. 
Aber solbald ihr mal wieder von der roten Wiese aus startet, bin ich mit dabei. (solange es in meinen Terminplan passt) ;-)


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2015)

Nah *Benedik*t, schon im Winterschlaf. Da Du ja dein Mailverteiler nicht immer verfolgst, hier nochmal eine persönliche Einladung zum Sonntag. Die Strecke hat 44 km mit ca. 180 Hm; kleine Runde um Braunschweig. Treffpunkt wie immer um die gleiche Zeit.


----------



## sundancer (18. Dezember 2015)

Am Sonntag 20.12. jemand Lust auf ne Endurorunde im Harz oder Deister?


----------



## DigitalB (25. Januar 2016)

Hi Martin,
Ich will mal nach langer Zeit am Schreibtisch, Verletzungspech und Fremdbiken in anderen Gruppen wieder zurück zum Ursprung 
Bin grade in den letzten zügen meiner Bachelorarbeit und möchte mich ab Anfang März wieder euch anschließen ;-) 
Wollte dich nur schon einmal vorwarnen ;-)

ach ja ... der Thread ist ja regelrecht ausgestorben hier ^^ 

MfG


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo *Benedikt*, erst mal frohes neues Jahr und es stimmt, warst lange nicht mehr dabei, dass letzte mal 1.3.2015 , gute Buchführung . 
Dann sehen wir uns im März und viel Erfolg bei deiner Bachelorarbeit.


DigitalB schrieb:


> ach ja ... der Thread ist ja regelrecht ausgestorben hier ^^


Benedikt geh auf den Elmthread, da ich diesen mittlerweile nicht mehr beobachte, denn in Braunschweig fährt keiner mehr Rad.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-183


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wollte hier nochmal ein Versuch starten, ggf. gemeinsam um Braunschweig zu fahren, da sonst meine Ausfahrten nur über unseren Verteiler bekanngegeben werden. Wir wollen am Sonntag den 13.11.16 wieder los und vielleicht können manche ihren Schweinehund überwinden und sind dabei. Durch die letzten Regenfälle werde ich die Streckenlänge dem Trailzuständen etwas anpassen. Ich hatte zwischen 36 bis max. 50 Kilometer in den Nordosten von Braunschweig geplant.


----------



## DigitalB (9. November 2016)

Moin Martin, 
ich bin Sonntag dabei ;-)
(Aber nur wenn es nicht in strömen regnet).

Ich frage zudem mal bei uns im Verteiler und gebe hier Rückmeldung. Wobei ich denke das dort kaum einer Interesse hat sich dreckig zu machen ;-P

MfG 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (9. November 2016)

Moin Martin 

Ich bin natürlich wieder dabei


----------



## Kniggy (9. November 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei. Vielleicht bringe ich noch den ein oder anderen vom Unisport mit.
Wetter ist egal 

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2016)

Kleine Rückmeldung von unserer Sonntagausfahrt . Es ging in den Nordosten von Braunschweig, mit acht harten Jungs am Start, also rafft euch auf, es geht doch. Die Strecke hatte 41 Kilometer mit ca. 235 Hm und einem Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 12 Kilometer. Durch den etwas angefrorenen Boden, waren die Trails überwiegend gut zu fahren, aber die Beine hatte ich schon nach der Tour etwas gemerkt und den Trailverlauf musste man durch das Laub z.T. etwas intuitiv folgen. Vielleicht in zwei Wochen seit ihr vielleicht doch dabei, denn dann fängt man die Saison 2017 nicht bei Null an.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. November 2016)

So, zwei Wochen sind vorüber , also geht es am 27.11.16 wieder um Braunschweig. Ich habe am Mittwoch und Donnerstag, die wichtigsten Streckenabschnitte schon mal angetestet, alles trocken, nur etwas Wildscheingewühle und die Trails sind z.T. unter dem Laub wieder nur intiutiv zu fahren. Das Wetter passt um diese Jahreszeit, Plusgrade und trocken, also rafft euch auf und wir nehmen die 50 Kilometer gemeinsam unter die Räder.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. November 2016)

@Oberhutzel nehmt ihr vielleicht auch Mädels mit auf Tour, bin allerdings aus der verbotenen Stadt...


----------



## DigitalB (25. November 2016)

Moin Martin, 
Bin am Wochenende raus. Ich will mit Manfred eine große Elmrunde drehen. Euch viel Spaß. Ich wäre sehr wahrscheinlich in zwei Wochen wieder mit dabei ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (25. November 2016)

Moin Martin,

ich bin am Sonntag dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2016)

Hallo *Bioantrieb*, Du bist wohl eher der Nachtmensch, um 1:09 im IBC . Männlein oder Weiblein ist egal, nur Spaß am MTB erforderlich. Da nach meinem Wissen keine Blaugelben Hardcorefans unter uns sind, ist das mit der "verbotenen Stadt" auch kein Problem. Wir treffen uns am 27.11.16 um 9 Uhr an der Gaststätte Rote Wiese ( Koordinaten in google earth eingeben  52°14'19.00"N 10°32'4.96"E ), wären wir zur Zeit zu fünft.
*Benedikt*, dir viel Spaß im Elm, wird wohl etwas matschiger als um Braunschweig  und dann vielleicht in zwei Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. November 2016)

Hallo, heute mal ein Stündchen eher

Danke für Deine rasche Rückmeldung, allerdings muss ich nun leider doch am Sonntag arbeiten

Ich würde aber sehr gerne beim nächsten Treffen dabei sein, ist da schon was geplant?

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall erstmal viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall erstmal viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja super werden.


; Danke. Ich kann auch dir nur anbieten, dich in unseren Verteiler mit aufzunehmen, wo unsere Ausfahrten angekündigt werden. Sende mir deine Mailadresse als PN. Die nächste Ausfahrt wäre am 11.12.16 und wird dann kürzer, aber traillastiger. Bis zur einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Kerim, super dass Du das erste mal dabei bist.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. November 2016)

Moin Martin
Freue mich schon auf morgen 
Morgen komme ich mal mit der Motte ❤️


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. November 2016)

Danke Martin war ne Top Tour


----------



## Luisfigo (27. November 2016)

Martin super Tour  
Wir hatten  richtig Spaß  Danke


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2016)

Wir waren heute zu viert . Dank an Adolfo, Eugen und Pierre für eure Begleitung. Wir waren heute nochmal im Nordosten von Braunschweig. Ich habe die Strecke etwas gekürzt, da Eugen leider einen Platten hatte  und ich im Dreistundenfenster bleiben wollte; hat ja fast geklappt. Die Strecke hatte letztendlich 47 Kilometer mit ca. 300 Hm und ein Trail- und Wiesenpfadanteil von über 12 Kilometer, bei reiner Fahrzeit von 2:34. Die Trails hatten es in sich, denn die Wildschweine haben gut gewütet und die nassen Füsse gehen auf meine Kappe; Asche auf mein Haupt. Bilder der Tour findet ihr auf meiner Profilseite im IBC.
Schönes Wochende und dann halt in zwei Wochen mit unserem Hannover Mädel  am Start und Kerim pünklich um 9 Uhr.


----------



## DigitalB (27. November 2016)

Advent Advent die Wade brennt... 
schönes Ründchen Martin. 

Wir (Manfred und ich) haben heute den Elm vermessen (55km/900Hm). Wetter war geil, aber die Trails teilweise sehr sehr schlammig bis hin zu trocken und super. 
Am dritten Advent bin ich wieder bei dir unterwegs Martin! 
Bis dahin maximale Erholung am Sonntag;-) 

MfG










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2016)

Nah *Benedikt*, da habt ihr es ja im Elm nochmal Krachen lassen. Bei dem Trailzustand im Elm konnte man aber rechnen, dass dies in die Waden geht. Bis in zwei Wochen; geht in den Süden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Wir wollten am Sonntag nochmal in den Süden von Braunschweig starten, denn es sind Plusgrade zu erwarten  und es wird wohl die letzte Sonntagsausfahrt im Jahr 2016 sein. Die Strecke wird zwischen 37- 44km haben, abhängig von Witterung und Untergrund, bei ca. 250 Hm mit hohem Trailanteil. Falls Interesse einfach mal hier melden.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Martin 
Das hört sich gut an ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (8. Dezember 2016)

Ist das eine geschlossene Gesellschaft oder darf ein Fremder mal hinterher fahren?


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo *Tonyvercetty* natürlich kann bei uns jeder mitfahren,  Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Da ich meine Ausfahrten erstmal in unserem Verteiler anbiete, damit man sieht wie die Resonanz ist, um dann besser abzuschätzen zu können wie groß die Gruppe wird. In den Wintermonaten sind viele im Winterschlaf und das Teilnehmerfeld ist überschaubar. Falls Interesse besteht, treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 9 Uhr am Sportplatz Rote Wiese.


----------



## Tony- (8. Dezember 2016)

Cool, danke für die Info. wenn nichts dazwischenkommt werde ich vorbeiradeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Ok  Sehen wir uns vielleicht am Sonntag,  zur Zeit zu viert.


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich wäre auch dabei, allerdings fatbereift, ich hoffe ich kann da Anschluss halten 
Die andern Bikes sind leider gerade beim Service bzw. nicht vor Ort.
Freue mich


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Super. Vielleicht ist Torsten mit am Start, dann wärst Du nicht alleine fatbereift  und wir lassen niemand zurück.


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Dezember 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super. Vielleicht ist Torsten mit am Start, dann wärst Du nicht alleine fatbereift  und wir lassen niemand zurück.


Danke, dann kann ich ja beruhigt anreisen.


----------



## DigitalB (8. Dezember 2016)

Moin Martin, 

Je nach Wetterlage und Temperatur werde ich evtl. eine Rennradrunde drehen. 
Sollte es jedoch regnen (lt. Wetterbericht soll es ja schmuddelig werden) oder < 5 Grad sein bin ich bei dir dabei. 

Mal gucken wie und ob  ich den FTW Test am Samstag im Hygia wegstecke. Hinterher kann ich mich Sonntag nicht bewegen --> Man weiß ja nie [emoji23][emoji23]

Bzgl. Fatbike... Thorsten ist glaube ich in Berlin und dementsprechend nicht dabei. 

Bis evtl. Sonntag 

MfG 
Bene 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2016)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage und Temperatur werde ich evtl. eine Rennradrunde drehen.


Bene, Hut ab . Ich bin ja auch ein Rennradfreak, doch bei 5 Grad bleib ich auf dem MTB. Dann ggf. bis Sonntag und durch den FTW Test freut sich Bioantrieb, dass wir eine wirklich lockere Sonntagsrunde machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2016)

*Benne*, ich bin nach meinen Aufzeichnungen letztes Jahr am 28.12.15 mit Lars eine 65 Kilometerrunde gefahren, bei 10 Grad plus. Da sah ich so aus und es war frisch im Gesicht. 



 
Kauf Dir ein Niqab, dann ist es vielleicht wärmer im Gesicht.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Dezember 2016)

Martin 
Bei diesem Wetter sind aber nur die völlig Verrückten unterwegs  kein Portugiesen Wetter


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2016)

Adolfo Du hast recht, bin auch fūr Portogiesen-Wetter, Sonnig, 25 Grad. Da mūssen wir noch 6 Monate warten.


----------



## DigitalB (9. Dezember 2016)

Das war ich auf Marko's und meiner -6 Grad 55Km Elm Tour ... es war so kalt das wir Lutscheis im Trinkschlauch hatten [emoji23]

Aber mehr als 3 Stunden und 50-60 km geht halt einfach nicht. Wird dann schon bitter kalt. Aber es gibt ja kein falsches Wetter sondern nur falsche Kleidung [emoji12]

Aber es hilft nix ... ich brauche noch 350km dieses Jahr ;-) ...


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Dezember 2016)

Benne 350 sind doch zu schaffen  bist du Sonntag dabei ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2016)

Was für ein Jahreskilometerziel hast Du dir denn gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (9. Dezember 2016)

Erst 4000, dann 5000 und nun 6000km. Leider schaffe ich die 50.000Hm nicht mehr 

Aber halt 98% davon mit dem MTB. Mal gucken wie es nächstes Jahr mit dem RR wird ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2016)

Nicht schlecht, knapp 6000 Kilometer mit dem MTB . Ich werde dieses Jahr knapp über 6500 Kilometer mit 50000Hm schaffen, aber 4500 mit dem Renner. Zweimal Male und der Alpencross, aber durch meine Verletzungen dieses Jahr hat dies nicht so viel gebracht, hoffe auf die Saison 2017, mal unfallfrei.


----------



## DigitalB (9. Dezember 2016)

Oh... sogar nur noch 270 km [emoji23][emoji106]

Ja, lief besser als gedacht bei mir ;-) 
Teutoburger Wald Querung und der Stoneman Miriquidi haben zusammen 6500Hm gebracht. 

Nächstes Jahr will ich so um die 7000 km und 60.000Hm fahren. [emoji1591]


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2016)

... 270 Kilometer sind machbar . Benne da hast Du dir ja für 2017 was vorgenommen. Vielleicht bis Du ja Sonntag dabei; könnten wir zu acht sein.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2016)

So das Bike ist nach der Schlammpackung beim morgendlichen Ride wieder gesäubert, Kette ist geölt, könnte sofort wieder los.

Bis morgen, ich freu mich


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2016)

Nicht schlecht Bioantrieb, da hab ich es etwas schleifen lassen mit dem Rad fahren; letzte mal 27.11 unterwegs gewesen , die Tage mit Laufen begonnen und geschwommen, da gibst Du der Gruppe Windschatten. Bis Morgen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich fange gerade erst wieder an, beide Handgelenke hinüber, also ist maximal Abwechseln möglich, aber passt schon irgendwie.

Und nicht zu warm anziehen, hat doch fast Frühling draußen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Wir zeigen Dir morgen bißchen Trails um Braunschweig. Bin gespannt wie es der Grosstädterin in der Provinz gefällt.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Dezember 2016)

Martin 
Ich packe mal eine von den selbst gemachten Energie Kugel für bioantrieb mit ein


----------



## DigitalB (10. Dezember 2016)

Moin, 
So der FTW-Test war erfolgreich. Durchschnittlicher Wattwert nach 20 Minuten war 240W --> abzüglich 5% wären das dann ca. 229W für 60min . 

Aber Halleluja ... da schwitzt man ja wie ein Schwein [emoji23]

Morgen bin ich leider raus Martin. Die Jungs von Velocity wollen mir mal ein paar RR Strecken zeigen. Da kann ich nicht widerstehen  ;-)

Schade, aber ich bin so scharf aufs RR das ich dafür (Schande über mein Haupt [emoji23]) sogar mal ne MTB Tour ausfallen lassen muss. [emoji23]

Aber evtl. kriegt man nochmal ne Tour bis zum Jahresende hin. Am 31. Vormittags?  ;-) 

MfG und Kette rechts 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2016)

Ok *Bene*, dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß mit dem Renner. Nächste Ausfahrt wohl erst 2017. Adolfo da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Energiekugeln.


----------



## Kniggy (10. Dezember 2016)

So, hab vorhin meine 6000 schon mal vollgemacht 
Mascherode ging ganz gut zu fahren, zum Ende wurde es aber ziemlich nass von oben. Hoffentlich ist es morgen etwas trockener..

Und jetzt backe ich mir auch erstmal Energieriegel


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2016)

Marko herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 6000. Man merkt es wird Weihnachten,  alle am Backen.  Bei dem Energieschub geht es morgen richtig voran.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2016)

Mit der Energie von @Luisfigo kann dann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.

Bekomme ich als Mädel hier ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, wo doch eigentlich die Weiber an den Ofen bzw. in die Küche gehören, schaffe ich heute allerdings nicht mehr, weil ich gleich noch auf ne Weihnachtsfeier muss.
Werde mich dann bei der nächsten Tour revanchieren.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Dezember 2016)

viel Spaß bei der Weihnachtsfeier  eine Kugel ist für dich morgen


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Dezember 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben, ich muss leider schwächeln heute.

Bin erst um halb drei von der Weihnachtsfeier zurück gekommen und nun wo der Wecker bimmelt und ich nach draußen schaue, wo es immer noch kräftig gallert, ziehe ich es doch vor mich nochmal umzudrehen. 

Grosses SORRY und Schande über mein schwaches Haupt. 

Liebe Grüße und trotzdem viel Spaß euch allen, so müsst ihr wenigstens nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## DigitalB (11. Dezember 2016)

Moin, ich bin heute mit dabei. Bei regen fahre ich lieber MTB als RR ;-) 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Dezember 2016)

Hi 
Ich liege schon in der heißen Wanne   Hammer Tour Martin  unglaublich der große Trail Anteil bei dieser Tour  hat richtig Laune gemacht


----------



## DigitalB (11. Dezember 2016)

Moin, 
Geile Tour, geile Truppe, schöner Matsch, nette Trails .. alles in allem ne schöne Runde ;-) 
Danke für die Führung Martin und bis in 2017 [emoji1591][emoji468]‍♀️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (11. Dezember 2016)

Danke fürs mitnehmen, war super! Habe schon lange nicht mehr so toll im Dreck gespielt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lieben, ich muss leider schwächeln heute.


. *Bioantrieb* kein Problem, denn um 7 Uhr war ich drauf und dran abzusagen, doch das Regenradar hatte um 9 Uhr trockenes Wetter vorausgesagt und die Entscheidung war richtig zu starten. Wenn ich um 2:30 in der Falle gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Wecker nicht mal gehört, also alles OK und dann halt ggf. nächstes mal und andere kommen aus der Nähe und haben sich umgedreht.
So Jungs war mal wieder voll geil mich euch . Zu siebt am Start und von oben weitesgehend trocken geblieben. An machen Passagen hatte ich gedacht die Bremsen sind fest; man war der Boden zäh, aber alle zusammengeblieben. Die Strecke habe ich etwas gekürzt, wegen dem super Untergrund. Die Strecke hatte 41 Kilometer mit ca. 250 Hm, wobei ca. 20 Kilometer Traileinlage war, deshalb auch reine Fahrzeit von 2:38. Bilder der Tour folgen noch. *Bene* sind jetzt nur noch 230 Kilometer bis 6000, also machbar . *Pierre* viel Erfolg im Elm und dein Revier bedarf mal ein wenig Wartung, mussten paarmal absteigen, das geht garnicht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Dezember 2016)

Hi Martin, bei euren Bildern werde ich richtig neidisch, muss ich wohl morgen irgendwie aufs Bike und wenigstens etwas nachholen, heute war ich nur faul.

Danke für Deinen Einsatz, wenn ich auch noch nicht persönlich dabei war, freue mich dafür auf 2017 und falls ihr die Abendtour fahren solltet, schick bitte einen Verteiler rum, vielleicht kann ich dann dabei sein. 

Ansonsten allen hier noch eine gute Zeit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> heute war ich nur faul.


; muss auch mal sein. Bei der Radtour in der Landeshauptstadt wird wohl ähnlicher Untergrund sein wie bei uns gestern. Viel Spaß im Schlamm und auch Mädels spielen gern im Matsch.
*Thomas* aus Monheim am Rhein wie geht es Dir im Westen. Ich finde es gut, dass Du immer noch dein Heimatthread verfolgst. Die Trailzustände sind wahrscheinlich genauso wie bei uns. Ich hoffe Du hast dein neues Heimatrevier schon vermessen und schöne Ecken gefunden.


----------



## Kniggy (12. Dezember 2016)

Supertour gestern! 
Bei einer Abendtour am 19. wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei.

Abgesehen davon plane ich gerade am kommenden Sonntag, 18.12. nochmal auf den Brocken zu fahren.
Die Runde würde von Bad Harzburg starten und hat ca. 40km mit 1100hm. Anreise per Zug oder Auto. Start 09:30 Uhr bei der Spiralbrücke am Parkplatz.
Wetteraussichten sind bisher noch ganz ok.
Vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand Lust auf bisschen bergauf Fahrrad fahren..


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo @Kniggy , bei der Brocken Tour wäre ich dabei, schicke Dir aber direkt ne Nachricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2016)

*Marko*, die Initiative gefällt mir, wenn auch mal von anderer Seite Touren angeboten werden. Für den Sonntag kann ich leider noch nicht endgültig zusagen. Wegen der Abendfahrt warten wir mal die Resonanz im Verteiler ab.


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Dezember 2016)

Marko 

Ich kann leider nicht 
Hätte voll Bock gehabt  diese Jahr nochmal zum Brocken hoch


----------



## DigitalB (12. Dezember 2016)

Nabend, 
da mir dieses Jahr noch 3200 Hm zu meinem Wunschziel fehlen wäre meine Frage ob wir Sonntag auch 3 mal den Brocken rauffahren könnten? [emoji848][emoji12]

Nein Spaß bei Seite... einmal reicht. Bin dabei, habe Bock auf nen Erbseneintopf [emoji106][emoji1591][emoji468]‍♀️

@Martin 
Ich bin natürlich bei deinen Nightride dabei [emoji106]




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Dezember 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Marko
> 
> Ich kann leider nicht
> Hätte voll Bock gehabt  diese Jahr nochmal zum Brocken hoch



Oh oh, jetzt hatte ich doch schon fast auf Deine Energiekugel gesetzt, die mir den Brocken raufhelfen sollte, nun muss ich mich ja doch quälen.


----------



## Luisfigo (13. Dezember 2016)

Sorry Senhora *bioantrieb*
Ich werde das wieder gut machen  bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## Kniggy (14. Dezember 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Marko
> 
> Ich kann leider nicht
> Hätte voll Bock gehabt  diese Jahr nochmal zum Brocken hoch



Hätte am 30.12. nochmal Zeit


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2016)

... da wird ja noch am Ende des Jahres ordentlich Gas gegeben.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Dezember 2016)

Einmal müssen wir  noch biken


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Dezember 2016)

Sehr ruhig hier sind bestimmt alle im weihnachtsstress  
Marko wer ist den Sonntag am Start? Zum Thema 30.12  melde ich mich noch bei dir


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Dezember 2016)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (15. Dezember 2016)

Dann packt euch schön warm ein
 Es soll frisch werden 
Wär gern dabei gewesen  Neid


----------



## DigitalB (15. Dezember 2016)

Dabei!
[emoji1591][emoji12][emoji1591]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Dezember 2016)

Benne macht mal ein paar geile Fotos


----------



## Kniggy (15. Dezember 2016)

Wetteraussichten sind mittlerweile eher bescheiden... Schnee, Wind und -3°
Ich würde es wohl trotzdem probieren. Zur Not muss man halt wieder umdrehen.. gibt bestimmt auch leckeren Glühwein in Bad Harzburg 
Kann aber auch verstehen, wenn dann jemand lieber nicht fahren will.

Bisher sind wir 3,5. Bene, Bio, (Daniel), ich


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Dezember 2016)

Super, Augen zu und durch....


----------



## DigitalB (15. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön ;-) 
Deine Einstellung gefällt mir [emoji106]
Aber der Grad zwischen bekloppt und verrückt ist schmal ;-) 

Marko ? Wann fährt der Zug in BS? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich muss mich leider ausklinken, denn ich habe die Männergrippe und muss jetzt zweimal leiden. Ich kann nicht mit und muss mich zur Arbeit quälen.  Die Abendtour läuft nicht weg und zwischen den Feiertagen habe ich Urlaub. Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag und ich freue mich auf euren Bericht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Dezember 2016)

Au wei, da wünsche ich Dir eine schnelle Genesung, wir nehmen einfach deinen Geist am Sonntag mit hinauf, vielleicht hilfts und Du leidest weniger.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2016)

Danke, das baut auf.. Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr noch mit einer Ausfahrt, spätestens 2017.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (16. Dezember 2016)

Oha Martin, 
mit Männererkältungen/ -grippen darf Man(n) auf gar keinen Fall scherzen! [emoji854] 
Die können echt gefährlich sein! Bin erst im Oktober mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen [emoji23][emoji23]

Nein, Spaß beiseite ... gute Besserung und bis zum Nightride [emoji1591][emoji854][emoji1591]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Dezember 2016)

Bietet ein Freund gerade an.
Vb 2800
Scott Genius LT 700 tuned


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. Dezember 2016)

Marko, vielen Dank für die tolle Tour. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, war eine super Truppe


----------



## Kniggy (18. Dezember 2016)

Danke an die 9 Mitfahrer! Super Runde Jungs und Mädels 
Waren bei teilweise doch sehr widrigen Wetterverhältnissen gut unterwegs  Leider kein Schnee dabei gewesen.. Gibt es dann beim nächsten Mal 
Bei mir standen am Ende 43km und 1180hm auf der Uhr.

Wünsche euch noch einen entspannten 4. Advent und wenn man sich nicht mehr sieht, angenehme Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## coddatec (18. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Tour war's.
@Bioantrieb: Würden uns freuen, wen du uns öfter begleiten wirst. War ne schöne Runde. 

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht, nach fast 5Monaten wieder mal auf dem MTB zu sitzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2016)

Danke *Marko* und *Mike* für die Rückmeldung, die Witterungsbedingungen hätten besser sein können, aber gut gekämpft. Zu neunt am Start, bei dieser Jahreszeit, schon eine Ansage. Ich hoffe alle sind heil geblieben. Als guter Arbeitnehmer, kuriere ich meine Erkältung am Wochenende aus . Mal sehen ob ich zwischen den Feiertagen wieder fit bin. Schönen vierten Advent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (18. Dezember 2016)

Schön, sehr sehr schöne Runde ;-) 

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch 67km und 1800Hm [emoji23]

Übrigens, ich habe die Bodenprobe untersucht. War doch nix besonderes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji848]

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und muss wiederholt werden [emoji106]

@Bioantrieb... ich drücke dir für die Genesung beide Daumen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Dezember 2016)

*Marko* ich beneide euch
Eventuell fahren wir ja noch eine Tour dieses Jahr 

*Mike *schön mal was von dir zuhören  
*Benne *
Was ist passiert?
*Senhora *
Gute Besserung  

*Martin dir auch gute Besserung *


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Eventuell fahren wir ja noch eine Tour dieses Jahr


*Adolfo*, ich hoffe das klappt, dieses Jahr noch; bin aber zuversichtlich und danke für die Genesungswünsche. *Bene*, hat es dich geschmissen  und Bioantrieb auch malade , keine schöne Infos. Gute Besserung allen.


----------



## DigitalB (18. Dezember 2016)

Hab nur eine kleine Bodenprobe genommen ;-) 

Nix passiert! Kalte Finger, übermütigkeit und eine beschlagene Brille ergibt einen salto mortale [emoji1591]

Habe den einzigen großen Stein am Traileinstieg anvisiert und draufgehalten. 

...Wir müssen übrigens  häufiger im Harz fahren [emoji1591][emoji1591]

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Dezember 2016)

*Benne *hört sich gut an  hast dich bestimmt abgerollt wie ein Kätzchen 
Harz Touren  sind was besonderes


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2016)

... gehört wohl zum Mountainbiken dazu , leider ist es oft ein schmaler Grad danach, zwischen heile oder kaputt; da kann ich diese Saison ein Lied singen. Harz hat natürlich eine andere Qualität, als die anderen Höhenzüge um Braunschweig, halt Mittelgebirge, aber auch meist Tagesetappen. Mal hoffen, dass man morgen die Prellungen nicht merkt und Du nicht wie ein alter Mann aus dem Bett steigst.


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. Dezember 2016)

Adolfo alter portugiesischer Edelreservist Ja, lange nichts voneinander gehört. Sonntags klappts bei mir selten- da ist eigentlich Familientag. Aber du bist ja Sonntags eigentlich immer dabei


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Dezember 2016)

Mike würde mich freuen mal mit dir wieder die Berge zu erobern  nächstes Jahr wird Martin bestimmt ein ein paar schöne Touren zusammen stellen  dann sehen wir uns


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2016)

*Mike*, mit Sonntag ist natürlich schade, aber Familie geht nun mal vor. Dir frohe Festtage und guten Rutsch und ggf. noch zwischen den Feiertagen eine kleine Ausfahrt. *Adolfo* sind schon einige Touren vorbereitet.

Im Februar geht es erstmal für mich eine Woche nach Lanzerote, um die Beine für Mallorca vorzubereiten und natürlich der Saison 2017.


----------



## DigitalB (18. Dezember 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... leider ist es oft ein schmaler Grad danach, zwischen heile oder kaputt....



.... Ja leider! Aber was will man machen? 

Mittlerweile nehme ich manchmal lieber etwas raus. Aber passieren kann immer was (wie man heute gesehen hat [emoji23]). 

Ob ich zum einkaufen gehe oder den Brocken runter fahre. 

Material kann man ersetzen ... Knochen eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Dezember 2016)

Marko, vielen Dank für eine super Tour, hat trotz meiner Schwäche, viel Spaß gemacht und ein großes Dankeschön auch an den Rest der Truppe fürs Warten und Warten und Warten...großes SORRY wird besser sein beim nächsten Mal, versprochen.

Martin, drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen für eine schnelle Genesung, das wird schon, musst dich einfach über die Feiertage verwöhnen lassen.
Ich schwinge mich jetzt halt trotz Handicap wieder täglich aufs Bike, dann kommt die alte Form hoffentlich schnell zurück und die 10kg "Übergepäck" lösen sich auch quasi von selbst auf.

Bene Dir natürlich auch eine rasche Erholung von Deiner Stuntshow, aber Du weisst ja, solange man Schmerzen fühlt, ist man am Leben.

Luisfigo, hoffe Du bist bei der nächsten Tour dabei, Deine Energiekugel hätte mir heute bestimmt das große Leiden erspart.

Zum Thema Wetter, in Hannover angekommen 10 Grad und Dauerregen, da fand ich es auf Tour angenehmer.

So, genug getextet bevor Ihr noch einschlaft, auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und eine gute Zeit.

Simone


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Dezember 2016)

*Senhora Simone *wünsche dir auch schöne Weihnachten 
Bei unsere nächsten Ausfahrt 
Habe ich die kugeln dabei und dann braucht keiner warten  freue mich drauf


----------



## Tony- (18. Dezember 2016)

War es im Harz nicht so nass? Habe kleine RR runde richtung wob gedreht und war durch bis auf die Knochen 
Im Elm Thread hat jemand ein Foto vom Brocken heute gepostet, sieht ziemlich kalt aus.
Eine Tour zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr würde ich mitmachen wenn das Wetter stimmt.
An alle kranken und verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2016)

Anton ich arbeite daran gesund zu werden und werde den Ratschlag von Simone folgen und mich verwöhnen lassen. Rennrad bei diesem Wetter ist aber genauso hart, wie auf dem Brocken fahren, Hut ab. Zwischen den Feiertagen kriegen wir schon was hin und das ist eher was fūr den Einstieg in die Saison,  da ūberschaubare Höhenmeter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe wohl doch nicht die "Männergrippe", denn Kuhlage und Hardeland von NJOY meinten heute, dann wäre ich schon tot; Glück gehabt.
Da heute mein kurzer Tag ist, habe ein wenig freie Fahrt geschaffen für die übernächste Tour; räumt ja keiner auf im Wald.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Dezember 2016)

Respekt *Martin   Benne *was machen die Knochen 

*Senhora *was machen die Beine  noch schmerzen ?


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Luisfigo, die Beine sind top (sportlich gesehen).
Beide Handgelenke sind halt marode und kein Doc will operieren, alles nur konservativ sprich ruhig stellen und schonen .
Die haben doch nen Vogel, fast 3 Monate gemacht, keine Besserung, jetzt gibt's wieder Vollgas.


----------



## DigitalB (19. Dezember 2016)

@Luisfigo 
den (alten) Knochen geht´s gut! habe nur zwei blaue Flecken am Oberschenkel und am Rücken ^^ (was springt mir mein Bike auch auf dem Rücken umher? 
Jungs ... Bene (wie Benedikt) nicht Benne ^^ 

@ Simone: hattest du denn Schmerzen in den Handgelenken, oder ging es?


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Schmerzen waren ok oder besser gesagt wurden vom Frust über die verlorene Form überdeckt 
Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht, werde mich heute Abend gleich wieder aufs Bike schwingen ne Runde Benther Berg, der ja mehr ein Hügel ist...
Freut mich, dass es Dir so gut geht, hast uns ja einen schönen Schreck eingejagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (19. Dezember 2016)

Ok Beni


----------



## DigitalB (19. Dezember 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ok Beni


... Beni ist ja noch schlimmer ^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2016)

... den Fehler mit Bene, habe ich nur einmal gemacht. Adolfo ist Portogiese; also mit einem oder zwei n, ist da egal.

Bene, freut mich aber dass es dir gut geht.

*Simone*, Handgelenkprobleme beim Radfahren sind schon unangenehm. Unterstützt Du dein Handgelenk beim Fahren mit Bandage und stellst es sonst ruhig mit einer Orthese; ggf. kann man auch den Vorbau etwas kürzer machen, damit man aufrechter sitzt und das Gelenk damit etwas entlastet. Ich schätzt aber, dass Du schon einiges durchexperimentiert hast.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja, habe schon einiges probiert, aber Danke für die Tipps. 
Ne OP ist halt zwingend, hat mein Orthop./Chirurg des Vertrauens, der hat mir schon ein paar mal andere Körperteile geflickt, gleich gesagt, doch seine Kollegen der Handchirurgie wollten halt unbedingt erst konservativ ran, kann man ja auch besser abrechnen.
Wäre alles nicht so schlimm, würde ich damit nicht mein Geld verdienen, nun habe ich halt 3 Monate verschenkt und spätestens im März muss ich meine Form wieder haben, OP terminlich somit erst wieder ab nächsten Oktober möglich.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Dezember 2016)

*Senhora *wenn wir dir helfen können das du bis März fit bist dann einfach melden  wir unterstützen gerne


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Muito obrigado, werde die Unterstützung gerne annehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich hoffe Ihr genießt alle das Weihnachtsfest und die damit verbundenen Genüsse.

Wäre das Wetter nicht so miserabel könnte man mit dem geschenkten freien Tag sicher noch mehr Spaß auf dem Bike haben, ich bin gerade nach nur 1,5 h wieder heim, zu krass die Wasserfluten von oben gepaart mit Orkanböen.

Am Freitag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, wünsche euch besseres Wetter, viel Spaß und keine Stürze. 

Wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2016)

Hut ab, bei diesem Wetter los . Wir haben die Wanderung im Harz abgesagt und gehen lieber später ins Kino; kann ich meine Erkältung besser auskurieren. Mit Freitag ist schade, da das Wetter gut werden soll, aber halt nächstes Jahr, voraussichtlich dann am 8.1.17. Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt, um den Westen zu entdecken. Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine unfallfreie Saison 2017 und dass die Handgelenke kein Kummer machen.


----------



## DigitalB (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
Gestern war schon grenzwertig aber es wurde besser [emoji23]

Aber heute war ja noch eine Stufe reudiger [emoji12]

Naja zumindest konnte ich gestern mit dem Weihnachtsmann mein neues Geschenk ausprobieren 

@Martin: noch 450Hm [emoji1591][emoji106]







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin Moin 
 Kein Portugiesen Wetter ich bleibe bei so ein  Wetter im trockenen
*Martin *freue 
 mich  auf Freitag 
 Bei schönen Wetter


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2016)

*Benne*, da muss man wohl ein wenig verrückt sein  bei dem Wetter mit dem Renner los, da warte ich bis Februar, denn auf Lanzerote sind 20 Grad und trocken. Die 450 Hm sind dieses Jahr noch zu knacken. Dir auch ein guter Rutsch und eine verletzungsfrei Saison 2017, damit man die 7000 Kilometer schafft.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *freue
> mich auf Freitag


*Adolfo*, ich auch, da für mich auch viel Neuland.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Dezember 2016)

So ein Wetter mag auch ein norddeutsches Gewächs (ich) nicht, pfui.

Jetzt, pünktlich wo ich frisch geduscht auf dem Sofa hocke, reißt der Himmel auf es ist trocken und es wird sogar etwas heller. 

Nun ja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.

*Martin, *Dir viel Spaß im Kino, super Idee  bei so einem Sauwetter.


----------



## Stoni (26. Dezember 2016)

...wann fahrt ihr am Freitag und wo startet ihr?


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Stoni , erstmal frohe Weihnachten. Wir starten am Freitag um 9 Uhr am Sportplatz Rote Wiese ( 52°14'18.97"N  10°32'5.33"E). Die Strecke geht in den Westen von Braunschweig, 60 Kilometer mit ca. 330 Hm. Bischen Neuland für mich und die anderen. Sollte es sehr stürmisch sein, werde ich auf ein Stadtkurs umzwitschen. Bis herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Kniggy (30. Dezember 2016)

Martin, schöne Runde heute. Fast alles Neuland für mich und doch einigermaßen geschafft gewesen 
Lengede hat ein paar echt coole Trails 

Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (30. Dezember 2016)

Hi Marko 
Liege leider flach mit Männer Schnupfen 
Wäre gerne heute dabei gewesen 
 
Wünsche dir auch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2016)

So, da melde ich mich auch mal zurück. *Adolfo* schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein konntest, aber werden wir nochmal wiederholen. Gute Besserung erstmal.
*Marko*, danke erstmal für deine Begleitung, der Tag heute war ideal für diese Art von Strecke. Die Ausfahrt hatte 58 Kilometer mit ca. 370 Hm, bei einem Trailanteil von ca. 15 Kilometer. Ich bin aber auch etwas platt und habe die Strecke etwas unterschätzt. Der Hinweg bei leichtem Gegenwind, aber angefrorenen Boden und der Rückweg war z.T. gut zäh, durch den angetauten Boden. Die Strecke hatte paar schöne Singletrails dabei und die Rampen, waren für mich z.T. eine Nummer zu hart, aber Markos jugendliche Feuer hat fast alle genommen, auch die 28 % zum Seilbahnberg. Ich werde die Strecke nochmal aufarbeiten und in Komot oder bikemap hochladen. *Benne*, die Strecke ist schön was für die Grundlage, darf aber keine steife Brise sein, die wird ein kaputt machen.
*Simone* was macht das Handgelenk und der Trainingszustand.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2016)

So hier ist die Strecke erstmal auf bikemap zum Nachfahren.

https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3852606-ufingen-lengede-alvesse/

und auf Komoot

https://www.komoot.de/tour/13827884

Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch und eine verletzungsfreie Saison 2017.


----------



## DigitalB (30. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Runde Martin. Die werde ich mal Nachfahren ;-) 


Ich war heute fleißig und habe bei dem Kaiserwetter und dem Renner mein Jahresziel erreicht. 

Nun kann 2017 kommen. 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch morgen ;-) 

Kette rechts 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2016)

Super, hast auch den Rieseberg von Scheppau aus bezwungen bei deiner Tour. Wieviel Kilometer waren es heute bei Dir , war sicherlich frisch im Gesicht, bei knapp 5 Grad plus.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Kette rechts


, bei uns war oft Kette links und da haben leider paar Zähne gefehlt. Sehen uns nächstes Jahr.


----------



## DigitalB (30. Dezember 2016)

Es waren heute ca. 80km mit 700Hm . Bin über Scheppau nach Königslutter nach Langeleben runter nach Eitzum und dann den Col de Ampleben wieder hoch und dann Reitling nach Hause ;-) 
Ja, war frisch aber mit den richtigen Klamotten definitiv auszuhalten. ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Martin 

Ich wollte mich auch nochmal persönlich bei dir für die wunderschöne Touren bedanken!
Ich denke, es ist nicht immer leicht jedem gerecht zu werden...
Bei  soviel unterschiedlichen Charakteren, die mitfahren -mit unterschiedlichem Fitnesslevel und Interessen -
 großen Respekt davor was du immer wieder aus dem Hut zauberst und das alles (nur)aus Spaß und Freude am biken  

2016 gab es nicht nur schöne Ereignisse in unserer Gemeinschaft aber
wir sind denke ich jetzt auf dem richtigen Weg wieder Spaß und Freude am biken zu haben

Ich freue mich auf 2017


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2016)

Danke Adolfo.  Ich freue mich auch auf 2017 und hoffe mit viel Sonne.  Pflege dich bis nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, da muss ich noch im alten Jahr wirklich mal meckern mit Euch, einen Männergrippeausfall nach dem anderen, so kann das in 2017 nicht weitergehen!
Ihr müsst Euch zu Hause wohl besser pflegen lassen oder ist das die Taktik Eurer Mädels damit ihr nicht soviel mit dem Bike unterwegs seit?

Nun ja, dann muss ich wohl unbedingt bei der nächsten Tour dabei sein und ein paar Immunbooster verteilen.

*Martin *auch von mir den größten Respekt für Deinen Einsatz, als Guide weiß ich, wie schwer es ist jedem in der Gruppe gerecht zu werden.

*Bene *Gratulation, Ziel erreicht! Högschde Disziplin.

*Luisfigo/Adolfo *werde schnell wieder fit und pass gut auf Dich auf (auch im Auto), wir brauchen doch Deinen portugiesischen Spirit auf den kommenden Touren 2017.

So und natürlich an alle anderen hier, einen guten Start ins neue Jahr mit den besten Wünschen und einem rieeeeeeesen Haufen Gesundheit, Glück und Spaß in 2017.

Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr und die Saison 2017 kann beginnen. Wir wollten am Sonntag ein wenig stadtnah in Braunschweig fahren, da nach den Regenfällen die Trails wohl etwas schmieriger sein werden und in der Stadt der kalte Wind etwas besser zu ertragen ist. Die Strecke wird bei ca. 40 ggf. 49 Kilometer liegen; falls Interesse, einfach mal melden.
*Simone*, bis Du gut rein gekommen und wenn Vorsätze für 2017, haben sie noch Bestand. Du bis ja wirklich ein Nachtmensch. Letzte Nachricht 2:12. Silvester wahrscheinlich bis 7 Uhr auf Tour gewesen.
*Adolfo* und *Bene*, schön dass ihr schon zugesagt habt. *Thore* ist auch dabei.


----------



## Kniggy (5. Januar 2017)

Bin am Sonntag wohl auch dabei. 

Waren heute mal etwas im Harz unterwegs.. Schnee gucken und so.. 
Von Bad Harzburg ging es Richtung Torfhaus hoch. Ab Radauwasserfall lag dann auch Schnee und dann ging es fast nur noch zu Fuß weiter. Zum Torfhaus sind wir dann auch nicht mehr gekommen, sondern sind vorher Richtung Eckerstausee abgebogen. Zum Glück gab es eine Autospur in welcher man einigermaßen fahren konnte. Und falls die Konzentration doch mal ausgesetzt hat, ist man weich gefallen


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2017)

Marko, super bei dem Schnee in den Harz; Hut ab.  Konnte  man mit dem Fatbike besser im Schnee fahren. Habe da keine Erfahrung mit, denn ich bin mit sowas noch nicht gefahren. Sonntag sind wir vielleicht zu siebt.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Januar 2017)

Moin Marko 

Coole Tour  ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches Erlebnis  das hat richtig Spaß gemacht vorbei das schieben durch den Schnee fast anstrengender ist als fahren 
Ich dachte mir platzen die Waden  sollten wir  mal Sonntag  besprechen ob wir nicht mal mit unseren Jungs so  eine Tour machen wollen


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo Martin

Coole Runde trotz des schlechten Untergrund und dem eisigen Wetter  hat Spaß gemacht in so einer netten Gruppe fährt man gerne 
Liege jetzt in der Wanne und versuche meine Füße aufzutauen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Januar 2017)

Danke Matin,für die Temperaturen  eine gut angepasste Runde! Hab gleich meine Kette gereinigt und geölt damit das Bike wieder startklar in der Garage steht um vielleicht spontan ne Runde zu drehen! 
Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (8. Januar 2017)

Sehr sehr schöne Runde Martin [emoji106]
Bis zum nächsten mal [emoji1591]

Hab mal drei Fotos gemacht! 
















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2017)

So, da melde ich mich auch mal zurück. Adolfo, Wanne war bei mir auch nötig. Gegen Ende der Tour war das Schalten mit dem rechten Daumen, schon etwas schwierig; hätte die Winterhandschuhe nehmen müssen, denn für die Übergangshandschuhe war es zu frisch. Pierre meine Kette hat auch etwas Öl vertragen, die war ausgewaschen, aber dafür entfiel das Putzen.
Ich habe auf Grund der Witterung von einem Stadtkurs Abstand genommen, denn bei den Aspaltpassagen hätte es gut glatt sein können und wir waren ja ohne Spikes unterwegs. Die Strecke hatte 34 Kilometer mit ca. 175 Hm, bei einem Trailanteil von etwa 14 Kilometer und die Trails ließen sich gut fahren, aber auch etwas anstregend. Für die Tour haben wir reine Fahrzeit, 2:15 gebraucht und ich glaube es hat gereicht.
Simone und Thore; schade dass ihr nicht dabei wart, doch bei dem Straßenzustand, war es die richtige Entscheidung, ggf. beim nächsten mal.
Schönes Restwochenende.




Benne schöne Bilder während der Fahrt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Simone und Thore; schade dass ihr nicht dabei wart, doch bei dem Straßenzustand, war es die richtige Entscheidung, ggf. beim nächsten mal.
> Anhang anzeigen 562647



Hallo *Martin*, dieser verdammte Eisregen, aber das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen.

Respekt, bei dem Wetter ohne Winterhandschuhe an den Start, aber so lange nur der Schaltdaumen seinen Dienst quittiert, geht es ja noch, schlimmer ist ja immer der Bremsfinger.

Schöne Bilder, ihr scheint ja freie Fahrt gehabt zu haben, beim letzten Bild, ist aber eindeutig zu viel grün dabei, werde mich dann beim nächsten mal als BlackBeauty aufs Bild quetschen um das ganze etwas auszugleichen.

Vorher gehts für mich allerdings Mittwoch oder Donnerstag erstmal in den Harz, fit werden, das ich bei der nächsten Tour mit euch mithalten kann.

Eine gute Zeit und bis bald


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo *Simone*, schön dass Du wieder heile in unserer Landeshauptstadt angekommen bis, denn die Staßenzustände waren mit Sicherheit etwas triggy. Ja Winterhandschuhe sind leider Pflicht, war da ein wenig optimistisch.  Zwischen dem grün, fehlt tatsächlich ein wenig schwarz mit dicken Reifen , halt in zwei Wochen vielleicht. Dir viel Spaß im Harz und fahre den Schnee gut platt mit deinem Bike, damit Marko nächstens eine Spur hat. Bilder sind natürlich Pflicht  und bleibe im Sattel.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Januar 2017)

*Martin*, Du schickst ja bestimmt wieder einen Verteiler rum, dann schau ich mal ob es passt, versuche mir den Sonntag schon mal freizuhalten, dann aber schmal bereift, die Bikes sind fertig, müssen nur noch abgeholt werden, das sollte ich bis dahin schaffen. 

In den Harz geht es natürlich FAT, will ja im Schnee spielen, solange er noch da ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Du schickst ja bestimmt wieder einen Verteiler rum,


; natürlich und wir würden uns freuen wenn Du dabei warst.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> das ich bei der nächsten Tour mit euch mithalten kann.


Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, wir lassen niemand zurück und ich glaube nicht, dass Du dich hinter uns verstecken musst.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Januar 2017)

Ne, ich weiss, Ihr seid ja ganz liebe Jungs, aber ich weiss auch, wie nervend es ist wenn jemand schwächelt und die Gruppe ständig warten muss, kenne ich aus meiner Arbeit heraus genug, nur werde ich dafür bezahlt, da muss man darüber hinweg sehen.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Januar 2017)

*Senhora Simone *bei Martins nächsten Touren werde ich den letzten Mann machen  da  kann dir nix passieren


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Januar 2017)

Aber Dir vielleicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ne, ich weiss, Ihr seid ja ganz liebe Jungs


Danke Simone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo *Simone*, wie sind oder waren die Trainingstage im Harz , konnte man überhaupt spielen mit dem Fatbike, hat ja wohl gestern gut geschneit und heute wahrscheinlich etwas stürmisch. Wo bleibt das Stilllebenfoto "Fat im Schnee".


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo *Martin, *gestern habe ich nur im hannoverschen Matsch gespielt, eine Runde Outdoor Crossfit bei richtig miesen Wetter, herrlich. 

Heute gibt's spielen im Wohnzimmer auf'm IC7, auch ohne Schnee. 

Aber Morgen früh geht's los Richtung Harz, da soll dann ja ne richtige Ladung Schnee kommen, hoffe ich habe den Tag gut gewählt. 
Bild mit dicken Flocken folgt, hoffentlich! 

Und bei Dir alles gut?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2017)

Simone, gestern unterwegs ; bist sehr leidensfähig . Ich war faul. Heute bin ich kurz gelaufen und nachher zum Schwimmtraining. Morgen gehe ich auf die Rolle und werde mich nicht im Dunkeln durch den Schnee kämpfen, obwohl Indoorfahren nicht mehr so meins ist. Ich wūnsche Dir morgen viel Spaß im Schnee und ich hoffe Du kommst voran. Bin gespannt auf das Foto "Fat im Schneegestöber ".


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

Gestern 1:1 PT mit einem wichtigen Kunden der gut zahlt Sonst hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht raus getraut.

Allerdings ist das Gefühl hinterher sensationell, wenn man fertig geduscht ist und sich genüsslich einen Espresso gönnt.

Das wirklich unangenehme ist das Säubern des Equipments, Rope, Medizinball, Gewichte, aber das ist ja beim Biken ähnlich und irgendwann auch erledigt. 

Viel Spaß beim Schwimmen, bis bald.


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Januar 2017)

*Senhora *da bin ich ja ehrlich gesagt etwas neidisch auf dich wäre ja gerne mitkommen 
ab 500m Höhe sind Loipen gespurt Da geht's nicht so toll wurde mir gesagt 
Berichte mal ob das stimmt 
Wird  bestimmt cool morgen  viel Spaß


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

Mal schauen was geht, ich werde mich schon irgendwo durchwurschteln.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo *Martin*, wie versprochen einige Eindrücke vom zugeschneiten Harz


 

 

 

 



War schon heavy, die geplante Tour konnte ich leider nicht fahren, übers Tretlager hinaus im Schnee gesteckt, das machte keinen Sinn, aber es gab Alternativen, die allerdings auch schön anstrengend waren, aber herrlich.
Nur auf die Schneestürme hätte ich verzichten können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2017)

*Simone*, super Bilder und Schnee ohne Ende; Wahnsinn und die erste Spur gelegt. Ohne Fat kommt man wohl keinen Meter weit und das glaube ich gern, dass dies richtig in die Beine geht, Hut ab, Kämpfer.  Wir hatten dagegen kein Traumwetter, nur Regen und da war ich nach Feierabend auf der Rolle ; absolut unspannend.  Schönes Wochenende und Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Januar 2017)

Danke Dir auch, hoffe wir sehen uns nächsten Sonntag

Rolle ist besser als nix, ich nutze mein Spinning Bike auch häufig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> hoffe wir sehen uns nächsten Sonntag


Wir würden uns freuen und wir hoffen mal, dass das Wetter passt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Januar 2017)

Dafür ist ja, *immer*, der Guide verantwortlich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2017)

Ok , hab ich als Amateur was dazugelernt. Mal schauen wie gut mein Draht nach oben ist.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Januar 2017)

Ja, dann schlaf schön und Du weisst jetzt, was die nächsten Abende in dein Nachtgebet gehört.


----------



## DigitalB (14. Januar 2017)

Marko, Robert und ich waren heute im Elm. 

War echt erstaunlich wie viel Kraft Schnee so kostet. Aber ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen! Ist eine besondere Stimmung [emoji106][emoji1362]














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> War echt erstaunlich wie viel Kraft Schnee so kostet


*Benne*, da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen, vorallem wenn die obere Schneeschicht angefroren ist; dann fühlt man sich wie ein Eisbrecher. Gruß an Marko und Robert, war mit Sicherheit, wie bei Simone, ein Spaß, aber keine erste Spur vorgelegt. Ich gehe heute nochmal auf die Rolle  und morgen Langlauf im Harz. Vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (14. Januar 2017)

Ach Mann ! Wenn ich nich schon im voraus wüsste das ich die totale Spaß(Verkehrs)bremse für euch wäre würde ich ja mal mitfahren! Bike im Schnee macht Spaß! Hab ja keinen Hund mehr,da war früher die 20km Waldrunde im Pflückuff Pflicht. Im Notfall hat der Schäferhund mich abgeschleppt!  Na mal gucken....


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Januar 2017)

@webster1972  Wenn Du Lust hast, ne Runde im Altfrauentempo zu fahren, ich wäre dabei.

Die richtige Atmosphäre im Schnee hat man eh nur, wenn man nicht wie blöde durchheizt, einfach das Knirschen unter den Stollen genießen.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Januar 2017)

Altfrauentempo 
Ja das kann die Senhora gut
Aber ausnahmsweise gebe ich ihr Recht ihm Vordergrund steht natürlich der Spaß an der Sache und die Atmosphäre
Und nicht wie bei vielen anderen Gruppen  der Schnitt und die hm


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2017)

*Axel*, nimm das Angebot von Simone an  oder ggf. am Sonntag gemeinsam in Braunschweig, da gibt es genug Ausruhphasen zwischen den Trailspots und ist ein guter Einstieg in die Saison.


----------



## webster1972 (14. Januar 2017)

Aaaaber ich kenn doch nur den Querumer Forst mit sämtlichen Reitwegen und Waggum/Bienrode! Meine letzte Runde waren 23 km in anderthalb Stunden Trailanteil ca 75 % im knöcheltiefen Matsch auf den Reitwegen mit meinem ollen Cube AIM. Am Bienroder Teich hab ich mit entsetzen festgestellt das ich ohne Brille unterwegs war,was fürn Geeier über die Wurzeln da und rechts kaltes Wasser!!!  Sonntag is ja schon morgen! Und ich mit Damenbegleitung und nich rasiert!  Oha! Aber n Versuch wärs ja wert!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2017)

nächsten Sonntag.  Einladung geht die Woche raus; bist doch im Verteiler  Axel fährst in meinem Revier . Ich wohne in Waggum. Bienroder Kieskuhle fahre ich immer entgegen den Uhrzeigersinn und dann ist das Wasser links.


----------



## webster1972 (14. Januar 2017)

Na ich bin ja Querumer,beim Bäcker bei Neuschwanstein zu finden. Und egal wie rum der Teich,ohne Blickkraftverstärker is beides Mist!


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Und ich mit Damenbegleitung und nich rasiert!  Oha! Aber n Versuch wärs ja wert!



Och das wäre nicht so wild, bin auch nicht rasiert




Ups, falsches Bild

Aber Spaß beiseite bis nächsten Sonntag hast Du ja noch eine Woche Zeit zur Klinge zu greifen.

Brille solltest Du allerdings mitnehmen, sonst muss unser Guide noch als Blindenhund agieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2017)

Heute auch mal mit Frau im Schnee, aber mit Brettern unter den Füßen. Ein sauberen Abflug; YouTupereif, mit Kopf im Schnee versenkt, halt Amateur.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Brille solltest Du allerdings mitnehmen, sonst muss unser Guide noch als Blindenhund agieren.


... im Notfall gibt Adolfo als Schließender die Richtungsänderungen akustisch weiter.
schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Januar 2017)

*Webster 1972 *mach dir keinen Kopf  unser *Guide * *Martin *hat noch keinen verloren 
Würden uns  freuen wenn du dabei bist 
*Martin *das hört sich lustig an
Übung macht den Meister 
Wir sollten solange noch Schnee ❄️ liegt noch eine Runde im Harz drehen  mit Spikes oder fatbike 
Mit *Senhora als Guide *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

Hi Martin,

oh, ich will auch, hab schon fast 1 Jahr keine Latten mehr an den Füßen gehabt.

Und so schön gespurt, hätte ich mit meinem Fätti am Freitag gut gebrauchen können, doch den falschen Tag gewählt.

Geht nichts über einen kunstvollen Sturz, ich hoffe es sind keine bleibenden Schäden zu erwarten.

Den alten Mann können wir nicht ganz hinten fahren lassen, dann hetzt er mich zu sehr, da mache ich lieber die Schlußfrau.


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

@Luisfigo, meine Dienste könnt Ihr euch gar nicht leisten, da ist mehr als eine Energiekugel als Entlohnung nötig.


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Januar 2017)

Ok 2 Energiekugel


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

leg noch einen Kaffee drauf und wir können darüber reden.


----------



## webster1972 (15. Januar 2017)

Na wenn das "Leitsystem" auch so funktioniert sollte ich über die Brille nochmal nachdenken! Ohne bin ich was schneller und später an der Bremse verständlicherweise!  Dann sollte ich diese Woche doch noch nen Reifenwechsel einplanen auf die ladenneuen Smartsams,könnte Sinn machen. Und wenn ich aufschlage bei euch beiss ich mich durch solange ich kann!


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Januar 2017)

Keine Sorge *webster 1972*
Martin wir das Tempo wegen der 
*Senhora *sowieso anpassen müssen


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

Der alte Mann hat recht, brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, im Zweifel rollen wir das Feld von hinten auf oder wir lassen uns zurückfallen und gehen ins Warme, was trinken.


----------



## webster1972 (15. Januar 2017)

Die Idee is nich schlecht,is ja grad Glühweinwetter!


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

Zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2017)

Rege Unterhaltung hier. Heute abend bischen moderne Klassik. The Best of John Williams.


----------



## webster1972 (15. Januar 2017)

Aber jetzt setzt erstmal Spikeswetter ein hier! Musste doch tatsächlich zu Fuß zu Tanke für meine Luckies! Wer arbeiten muss morgen früh,macht vorsichtig! Ich hab ja noch bis 25. frei zum Glück!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2017)

*Axel*, habe deine Empfehlung beherzigt . Ich habe heute mein Hardtail aus dem Sommerurlaub geholt und meine Spikesfelgen montiert, damit ich ein Teil unserer Sonntagstour antesten konnte und paar Trails inspiziert. Die Trails und Wege ware auch ohne Spikes gut fahrtbar; bei den Aspaltwegen u. -straßen muss man etwas Vorsicht walten lassen und kann nicht so unbekümmert über das Eis ballern, aber für Sonntag wollen wir ja die Passagen zum Relaxen nutzen und ich werde auch mit meinen Fully normalbereift fahren. Dir noch einen schönen Urlaub und eine oder zwei Luckis am Tag weniger und Du fährst vorne mit Simone mit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2017)

Die Strecke hatte 37 Kilometer und 255 Hm. Nach 2:30 waren meine Hände und Füsse trotz Winterhandschuhe und Neoprenüberzieher schon sehr klamm. Die Strecke um die Bieroder Kieskuhle bin ich auch gefahren; kein Problem, auch die Treppenauffahrten habe ich mal wieder ohne Absetzen gemeistert.


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Januar 2017)

Da sag ich ja jetzt schon mal Danke fürs Abfahren, morgen hole ich meine Bikes vom Service und dann freue ich mich auf Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2017)

Kein Problem, wollte eh mal raus und auf weißen Untergrund fahren und da kann man mal nebenbei paar Trails abfahren. Bis Sonntag und dann mal nicht Fat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Januar 2017)

Genau, wird auch Zeit mal wieder schmalbereift zu fahren, habe jetzt über 3 Monate kalten Entzug, obwohl Fat war ein würdiger Ersatz und wenn Ihr am Sonntag mit Spikes fahrt, dann greife ich wohl doch Fat zu.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2017)

Nee Nee, wir fahren alle gleiches Reifenmaterial, Spikes bleiben im Keller.


----------



## webster1972 (17. Januar 2017)

Ja,mit den Luckies haste recht! Die  Rauchpausen versauen mir den Schnitt!  Nee,ich mach das ja für die Grundfitness und Kondition quasi,da is an nem
schönen Platz vielleicht auch mal 'n Stäbchen drin!


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. Januar 2017)

Na gut, dann fahre ich auch mit der "normalen" Bereifung. 

@webster1972 wenn Du auf dem Bike qualmst, fahre ich nicht hinter dir her, brauche frische Luft, darf höchstens ein Hauch frischer Männerschweiss enthalten sein.


----------



## webster1972 (17. Januar 2017)

Auf dem Bike werde ich wohl eher nur meine Fisherman's Extra Strong brauchen! Machen die Atemwege frei! Beim Schiessen funktionierts,mal gucken obs beim Radeln auch passt! Ok Senhora,dann Samstag auch keinen Grünkohl mit Bregenwurst und Schweinebauch! (Mh,irgendwie bekomm ich grad Hunger!)


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Januar 2017)

*Webster1972* vor und nach der Tour kann natürlich jeder rauchen  ich denke während der Tour wird es fast unmöglich sein zu rauchen aber warten wir mal ab  super das du dabei bist


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2017)

Adolfo.,  nach der Tour, als Belohnung. So habe ich es auch gemacht,  mit Christian eine geschmöckt im Ziel, aber seit ūber zwei Jahre trocken.


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Januar 2017)

Ja war bei mir genauso


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. Januar 2017)

Vorher oder Hinterher klar, wenn man(n)'s braucht, soll ja so sein wie nach gutem Beischlaf, kann da allerdings nicht mitreden. 
Was die Kippen danach angeht natürlich, nicht das hier noch ein falscher Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. Januar 2017)

Was den Grünkohl angeht, hau rein was Dir gut tut, ist gesund und gibt Kraft, nicht das Du das nächste Opfer der Männergrippe wirst. 
Da gab es ja heuer schon einige von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (17. Januar 2017)

Also zieht ihr da eisern durch? Na ich bekomm jetzt schon weiche Knie!  Nee,wenn ich was zu frickeln hab oder schwer in Action bin vergess ich auch mal das quarzen! In der Truppe is das ja auch noch anders wie alleine,keiner da der zieht! Ach so,gehts dann auch wieder vom Bebelhof los? Ich hab nämlich keinen Fahrradträger,muss mir mal nen Eckla Porty oder Paulchen kaufen dann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2017)

Einladung morgen. Startpunkt wie immer Rote Wiese.


----------



## webster1972 (17. Januar 2017)

Na dann muss ich woll die 8 km da hin zum Warmfahren nutzen. Ich kann dann ja persönlich Bescheid sagen ob ich noch weiter will oder 16km reichen!


----------



## DigitalB (18. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nach der Tour, als Belohnung. So habe ich es auch gemacht, mit Christian eine geschmöckt im Ziel, aber seit ūber zwei Jahre trocken.



Da war ich dabei ... und mir sind fast die Augen rausgefallen ^^ ich dachte nur wie kann man so schnell fahren und trotzdem rauchen  
Aber schön das es mit dem "Entzug" geklappt hat.

Ich habe beschlossen nach der Bachelorarbeit aufzuhören. Nun bin ich seit Mai 16 trocken (mit zwei Partyausrutschern die absolut nicht geschmeckt haben ^^)

Bezüglich Sonntag: Bin dabei, muss meine bessere bessere Hälfte nur überzeugen das sonntagliche Frühstück auf 7:30 vorzuverlegen ^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2017)

Benne, super wenn Du auch dabei wärst und ich Fŕūhstūcke mit Ei und Trallalla erst gegen Mittag , halt Brunch.
Ja mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören war ein Kampf und leider hält der in manchen Situation noch an, aber noch kein Ausrutscher und ich hoffe ich bleibe weiterhin hart. An die Situation als Christian die Fluppen raus geholt hat kann ich mich noch erinnern,  da sah dein Blick etwas konstaniert aus, doch jetzt bist Du doch fit wie ein Turnschuh .


----------



## webster1972 (18. Januar 2017)

Soi,wenn die Post flott is hab ich morgen oder übermorgen nen leichten Träger. Fürs nähere Umland wirds der woll tun.  Dann is die Sonntagsfrage schon geklärt und ich friere erst auf Tour oder eher nich!  Nur hinfinden muss ich mich dann noch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Nur hinfinden muss ich mich dann noch!


Axel wohl kein Problem. Hier die Koordinaten nach Google earth (52°14'18.83"N 10°32'4.51"E). Sind wir schon mal zu fünft.


----------



## webster1972 (18. Januar 2017)

Danke Martin,das war direkt nich das Problem,bis zur Salzdahlumer Strasse war schon klar! Nur das rechtzeitige Abbiegen und wie weit ins "Hinterland" war noch auszuknobeln! Mh,mitm Auto 20 min,da bin ich ja mitm Rad bald schneller!  Aber ich bin ne Frostbeule!


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Januar 2017)

Bist Du nicht alleine, unser portugiesischer Sonnenanbeter friert auch gerne, wenn das Thermometer nahe 0 geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> unser portugiesischer Sonnenanbeter friert auch gerne


stimmt, hat immer kalte Füsse, wie eine Frau; sollte mit Moon Boots fahren.


----------



## webster1972 (19. Januar 2017)

Na dann bin ich ja nich alleine! Es gibt nix schlimmeres wie kalte Füsse,das schlägt sofort auf die Blase und dann wirds nix mehr mit vorwärts kommen!


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Januar 2017)

Nix kalte Füße der Portugiese
Hat sich jetzt neue Socken bestellt


----------



## webster1972 (19. Januar 2017)

Na ja,ich werd mal im Motorradfundus kramern was ich so zusammen finde bekleidungstechnisch. Hände und Füsse dürften warm sein, Protektoren für den Noob-Notfall sind auch da,mal sehn was ich mitnehme. Knie und Ellenbogen sind ja schon angeschlagen mit 44 bei mir!


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Januar 2017)

Axel, Ritterrüstung ist für eine Braunschweigrunde nicht erforderlich. Bischen Technik ist vielleicht dabei. Die Handschuhe sollten nur so dick sein, dass man noch Lenken und Schalten kann. Beim Krad, drehe ich nur das rechte Handgelenk  und halte mich fest; manchmal halt auch bremsen.


----------



## webster1972 (20. Januar 2017)

Ja,das dachte ich bis zur Holzbrücke vom Waggumer Angelteich zum Bienroder Teich auch,dann hab ich auf der schweineglatten Brücke nur vom antreten eine glatte 10 als sterbender Schwan hingelegt. Zum Glück sauber angefangen aber nu is ja Frost und teilweise auch glatt und die Knochen schon was angeschlagen. Ich werd mal sehn,mir fehlt ja auch die Übung mit 11kg Bike,mit 200kg kenn ich mich noch aus!  Is wie mit Kondomen oder Helm,besser man hat und braucht nich als man braucht und nix is da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2017)

Axel auch ein Nachtmensch wie Simone.
Ja, nasses Holz ist glatt wie Eis , also schön gerade auf Holzbrūcken fahren, sonst haut es einen weg.


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Januar 2017)

Moin moin, hab mit Petrus gesprochen, es wird sehr sonnig am Sonntag, da gibt es kein Eis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2017)

Danke Simone, hatte gedacht das wäre meine Aufgabe als Guide, doch der Profi hat da oben einen bessere Zugang, als ich als Amateur.


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Januar 2017)

Hab mir gedacht ein wenig Unterstützung kann nicht verkehrt sein, wo doch einige Frostbeulen mitfahren werden.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Januar 2017)

Moin 
Mit thermopad sohlenwämer 
Sollte es gehen die wärmen bis zu 8 Stunden 
Und dazu handwärmer extra warm in de Handschuhe


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2017)

Mädchen.


----------



## Tony- (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte da etwas:


----------



## DigitalB (20. Januar 2017)

Also dafür hätte ich das richtige Bike ;-) 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2017)

Benne, manche haben echt Langeweile. . Sind ggf. zu neunt.  Anton auch mit am Start.


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Januar 2017)

Top so einen Flokati hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, den opfere ich gerne für unsere Mädchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (20. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank an *Anton* *Benne* 
Und die *Senhora *
Für die wirklich guten Tipps 
Heul aber Sonntag nicht rum
Wenn euch kalt wird  Grade die Frauen frieren doch immer


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Januar 2017)

Mag ja sein das es bei Deinen zahlreichen Frauen so ist, mich wirst Du nicht beim Jammern erwischen, selbst mit Sommerschuhen.

PS Weine dann zu Hause, wenn ich langsam die Füße auftaue.


----------



## webster1972 (20. Januar 2017)

Mh,noch kein Träger da! Da bereite ich mich doch seelisch und moralisch mal aufs sonntägliche Vorsporteln vor!  Dann will ich mal hoffen das Simone das Wetter so wie heute bestellt hat,dann gehts auch ohne Eisbeine durch!  Hoffe nur mal da gibts n bisschen Deckung für die Wartezeit,vermutlich hat das Vereinsheim noch zu da?


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2017)

Axel, ich würde dich gerne mitnehmen, doch ich lege mein Rad zur Zeit nur in den Touran hinein und weis nicht ob man zwei Räder aufeinanderlegen kann . Von Querum bis zur Roten Wiese über den Karl-Hintze-Weg und Brodweg sind es ca. 10 Kilometer, also um die 35 Minuten Fahrzeit.


----------



## webster1972 (20. Januar 2017)

Danke fürs Angebot! Ich mach mir das schon zurecht,kein Problem!  Wenn ich derb zu früh bin stoppe ich halt bei Aral,da gibts Kaffee!  Aber morgen kommt DHL ja nochmal,vielleicht is dann was dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2017)

Ich werde kurz nach Halb dort sein, kannst dich im Auto aufwärmen.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Januar 2017)

Aufwärmen  was macht ihr denn im Winter


----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

Haha! Fahrradträger is da und.... der Falsche!In der Bestellung richtige Modellnummer angegeben,auf Lieferschein und Rechnung auch richtiges Modell! Was is im Paket? Einer für ne Hängerkupplung!  Also wirds morgen definitiv per Rad.


----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

@Luisfigo,im Winter nich absteigen bis man ins Warme kommt! Sonst gibts kalte Füsse!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Januar 2017)

Adolfo, pass auf das ich meinen guten Draht nach oben nicht für einen Kälteeinbruch missbrauche. 

Aber klar, wer bei so ner kurzen Runde im Flachland friert, macht ohnehin was verkehrt.


----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

Das sind morgen 18 Extrakilometer wenn ich durchhalte,da wird mir sicher warm! Mh,55km für den Einstieg und dann rund 4h unterwegs,ich weiss nich ob das gesund is auch wenns nur über Flachland geht!


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Januar 2017)

*Senhora *ich habe nix gesagt


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Das sind morgen 18 Extrakilometer wenn ich durchhalte,da wird mir sicher warm!


*Axel,* wenn Du mit dem Rad anreist, kannst Du die Tour auf 30 Kilometer kürzen, also mit Anreise 40 km, wenn die Ausdauer nachlassen sollte, denn wir kreuzen deine Heimat.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Januar 2017)

Das schafft der Axel doch ganz locker, wenn nicht schieben wir hinten ne Runde und er zieht erst mal eine durch, dann geht's schon wieder.  

Bis morgen


----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

Dann werd ich schmalz- und luftabhängig entscheiden obs noch weiter geht!  Von der Streckenlänge bin ich ja immernoch ne ganze Tour mitgefahren dann!  Ich würdes ja schaffen nur hab ich die Befürchtung das ich aufm Rückweg dann zur absoluten Spassbremse werde statt vorher nur zu halben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

Hoffe mal der Muskelkater wird nich zu schlimm,Montag is Schiesstraining! Aber vielleicht mach ich dann mal sowas!  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bikebiathlon


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> wenn nicht schieben wir hinten ne Runde


... oder ich nehme ein Theraband mit, dann wird zu Not gezogen; hat ein Freund schon zusammen mit seiner Frau praktiziert und es geht.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht mach ich dann mal sowas!


Biathlon ist schon ein super Sport; vorallem wie die Jungs und Mädels ihren Puls in Sekunden von 210 auf 150 drücken können, Hut ab.
Die Anlagen zum Bikebiathlon hätte ich wohl auch, war in meiner Jugend Pistolenschießen im Schützenverein und Bund halt Schützenschnur in Silber. Jetzt müsste die Scheibe aber Bogenschießengröße haben. Ich würde alles wegzittern.
Udo schön, dass Du auch am Start bist, sind wir jetzt 10. Zur der Jahreszeit super. Pierre viel Spaß bei der Turnkunst, ist echt super, war da auch schon und Peter gute Besserung mit der Schulter und im Skiurlaub.


----------



## DigitalB (21. Januar 2017)

So...ich war heute bei diesem wunderbaren Winterwetter ne Runde in der Sonne mit dem Renner die Beine austreten. 

Kann ich nur empfehlen ;-) 
55km in 2 Stunden [emoji106]
Und mit den richtigen Klamotten friert man auch nicht ;-) 







Bis morgen! Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel ;-) 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

Super Benne, mein Revier  und das Wetter hat ja von der Sonne gepasst, doch im Gesicht wäre es mir zur kalt und ich fahre ungern als Ninja verkleidet. Heute Laufen und kurz Rolle, eher unspannend.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Januar 2017)

Das kenne ich nur mit ner Hundeleine, wurde früher bei der TAC so gemacht, heuer Gott sei Dank verboten. 

*Bene, * hast recht, das Wetter ist ein Traum, war heute auf Rollski unterwegs.


----------



## DigitalB (21. Januar 2017)

Laufen und schwimmen war ich gestern [emoji23]
Heute musste ich fahren ;-) 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

TAC = Tactical Air Command . Kläre mich auf, kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> schwimmen war ich gestern


Benne, da für hast Du leider nicht die richtige Körpergröße. Länge läuft.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Januar 2017)

Sorry, TAC = Trans Alp Challenge vom BIKE Magazin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

OK, da macht die Technik Sinn ; ist ja ein Teamsport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (21. Januar 2017)

In welche Richtung geht es denn morgen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geht es denn morgen?


*Anton*, in den Norden, zweimal quer durch die Stadt. Stadtrundfahrt der anderen Art, auf Nebenwegen und Trails, genau was für dich zum Einstieg.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Januar 2017)

Unser Guide *Martin *hat einen guten Draht zu Petrus morgen nur Sonne 
Oder ist da die *Senhora *auch im Spiel 
Wenn die Kälte nicht wäre könnte man eventuell ins schwitzen kommen


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ein schönes neues Jahr allen noch, das darf man doch am 21.01. noch wünschen 

Wollte kurz von unserer Sonntagmorgen-Regelrunde mit meinem Kumpel am letzten Wochenende berichten.
Diesmal ging es überwiegend auf Wirtschaftswegen durch Wald und Feld und am Kanal entlang.
Deswegen diesmal nur die erste Reifenspur...  

Ich wette Martin weiß wo wir hier waren.



 
Bleibt als guter Vorsatz für 2017 wieder mal bei Euch mitzufahren.
Im letzten Jahr hat es ja immerhin 1x!!! geklappt.


----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

Ach das wird schon! Wenn ich dann doch zu Haus vorbei komme auf Tour kann ich mir ja notfalls die Motorradkombi anziehen! Hab leider nur nen Heizermotorrad,mit ner Enduro hätte ich mich dann zum Bike-Jöhring angeboten!  Das mit dem Biathlon machen die da wo ich herkomme auch mit Enduromotorrädern. Nun is da n neuer Bikeparcours,da wirds das auch mit MTB geben vermute ich! http://www.msc-pflueckuff.de/Aktuell.html


----------



## Tony- (21. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, in den Norden, zweimal quer durch die Stadt. Stadtrundfahrt der anderen Art, auf Nebenwegen und Trails, genau was für dich zum Einstieg.


Hört sich gut an.  Rote Wiese um 9?


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Januar 2017)

Ja rote Wiese um 9:00 Uhr


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich wette Martin weiß wo wir hier waren.


Torsten, da muss ich passen. Die Saison 2017 hat erst begonnen, klappt diese bestimmt öfter.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ja rote Wiese um 9:00 Uhr


Danke Adolfo.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Januar 2017)

In Braunschweig hats ja richtig Schnee,  sieht jedenfalls auf dem Bild so aus.

Aber ich nehme auch Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (21. Januar 2017)

Na ja,Schnee jetzt nur noch in Nordlagen im Schatten! Aber frieren tuts grad bei -2 Grad. Hoffe mal das bleibt jetzt wolkenfrei,dann kommt morgen beizeiten die Sonne hoch und es wird angenehmer. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt!


----------



## webster1972 (22. Januar 2017)

Hui,was fürn Fiasko! Sorry für meine Spassbremserei heute!  War noch nich mal die knappe Luft vom Qualmen,irgendwie dachte ich mir fehlt n Stück vom Oberschenkel,alles Watte da!  ich bleib woll vorerst besser im Wabe-Schunter-Bereich bis ich mal was in die Beine bekomme! Aber trotzdem hat das kurze Stück Spass gemacht für mich!


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Januar 2017)

*Axel *macht dir kein Kopf 
Mit ein bisschen Training wird das schon  gut das du jetzt schon dabei bist später werden die Touren noch Länger 
*Martin *Danke für die geile Tour 
Hat wieder mega Spaß gemacht 
Hände und Füße habe ich am Schluss nicht mehr gespürt 
Aber es war nicht so schlimm wie sonst  voran das lag
Kannst du dir ja denken


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Axel *macht dir kein Kopf


*Adolfo* hat Recht, durch dieses Tal der Tränen mussten wir alle mal durch. Einfach dran bleiben und später wieder dazustossen. Kannst ja mal hier im IBC über deine Unternehmungen berichte, wie Torsten; würden wir uns freuen.
*Falk*, schade, dass wir uns um 5 Minuten verpasst haben , aber Start ist halt um 9 Uhr. Freue mich wenn Du beim nächsten mal wieder am Start bist. Wie war es in der Asse.
Bei unserer heutigen Tour waren wir zu zehnt am Start, dafür erstmal Respekt , war ja etwas nasskalt und - 3° waren zu Beginn etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Grosses Lob an Simone, mit der weitesten Anreise und ich hoffe Du hast es nicht bereut; sehr angenehme Begleitung. Die Strecke heute hatte 40 Kilometer mit ca. 210 Hm, wobei der Trail- bzw. Wiesenpfadanteil bei ca. 10 Kilometer lag. Paar Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2017)

So hier noch paar Bilder von Benne, dafür erstmal besten Dank. Benne kannst Du aber gern selber posten, denn ich freue mich, dass Du die Touren von uns, damit bereicherst

 

 

 

 .


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Januar 2017)

Die Jungs waren  heute doch sehr von unserer *Senhora *abgelenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (22. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Adolfo* hat Recht, durch dieses Tal der Tränen mussten wir alle mal durch.


 Na ja,als Tal der Tränen bezeichne ich das mal noch nich. Ich wollte nur zum Ausgleich n bisschen fahren,normalerweise fahr ich den hier 




Ich finde schon n paar Trails bei deinen Bikemap-Touren,dann mal sehn auf welchen Stand ich komme. fangen wir erstmal klein an!


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2017)

Schubkahn fahren, schon interessante Jobs in unserer Gruppe.  Fährst Du damit auf den Rhein oder Elbe.


----------



## Kniggy (22. Januar 2017)

Wie immer eine schöne Runde. Danke Martin!

Denke, dass ich nächstes Wochenende auch fahren werde. Weiß aber noch nicht wo und wann. Falls jemand mit möchte und Vorschläge oder Wünsche hat, gerne her damit 

Gruß Marko


----------



## webster1972 (22. Januar 2017)

Martin,aufm Rhein fahre ich damit rum. Für die Elbe geht der Kahn zu tief mit 1,80m. Und unsere Schubleichter erst recht mit voller Ladung und 4m Tiefgang dann. Und mit 6 Leichtern und dann 270m Länge komm ich nich mehr um die Kurven da!


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo in die Runde, hat Spaß gemacht bei Euch.

*Martin *vielen lieben Dank fürs Guiden, hast ne schöne Route zusammengestellt. Ist nett sich mal führen zu lassen, schreit nach Wiederholung. 

*Axel, *nicht entmutigen lassen, einfach dran bleiben, der Anfang ist gemacht, viele wären, gerade bei dem Wetter, aufm Sofa geblieben und hätten gesagt, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, *Du *nicht.


----------



## webster1972 (22. Januar 2017)

Danke Simone! Ich hab sowas ja schon im Vorfeld geahnt,aber wie heisst es doch, Versuch macht kluch!   Mal sehn ob ich in meinem Steuerhaus auch n paar Kniebeuge hinbekomme beim Schiff fahren,da hats iwie an den Muckies geklemmt heut. Ich arbeite dran!


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Januar 2017)

Super Einstellung Axel, ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche viel Spaß, Du wirst merken, wenn der Anfang erstmal gemacht ist, dann läufts.


----------



## DigitalB (22. Januar 2017)

Hu Hu.... 
habs rechtzeitig um 12:00 zum Brunch geschafft ;-) 

Chefin war zufrieden ;-)

So hier nochmal ein kleines Video der Tour... zwar von mir zuhause aber das ist ja egal ;-) 

https://www.relive.cc/view/840186668?r=wa

Euch einen schönen Abend[emoji1591]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> schreit nach Wiederholung.


Simone, das würde uns freuen wenn Du wieder dabei wärst. Axel, also am Ball bleiben.
Benne schöne Illustration der Tour.


----------



## Tony- (23. Januar 2017)

Moin, Danke für die tolle Runde gestern! Witzig fande ichs es durch Riddagshausen und Buchhorst mit so einer Mannschaft zu fahren wo ich normalerweise alleine meine Hausrunden drehe. Das nördliche Teil fand ich auch interessant, könnte ich ebenfalls abends Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2017)

*Anton*, es freut mich wenn Du auch dein Spaß hattest  und ich gebe Dir Recht, in der Gruppe fahren bringt noch mehr Gaudi, mit Pierre´s Worte zu sprechen . Ich freue mich auch, wenn ich euch ein wenig Neuland zeigen kann. Bis vielleicht in zwei Wochen.


----------



## webster1972 (23. Januar 2017)

Tja,Gruppenfahrten werden sich bei mir wohl bis auf weiteres erledigt haben. Bin nun ab Mittwoch erstmal 14 Tage wieder aufm Schiff. Dann muss ich mal sehn wie ich das danach anstelle mit 14 Tagen Frei. Zumindest eure gemütliche Touren wollte ich schon durchhalten. Bald geht ja auch meine Schützensaison wieder los,dann sind meist Wettkämpfe an den Sonntagen oder ich bin halt an Bord. Na ich werd mal gucken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2017)

*Axel*, manchmal ist es nicht ganz einfach zwei Hobbys miteinander zu verknüpfen , dies kenne ich selber, wenn man sich fürs Rad oder Krad entscheiden muss. Mittlerweile entscheide ich mich mehr fürs Rad.
Dann wūnsche ich Dir ab Mittwoch immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, da muss ich passen.


Hallo Martin, mein Lieblingsberg: Thuner Berg nördlich von Thune mit Blick nach Süden auf Braunschweig. 
Btw: von da aus schauen wir Gifhorner Südkreisler uns das Braunschweiger Feuerwerk zu Silvester an.

Gerne berichte ich hier öfter über meine Touren.
Bei Euren km-Leistungen werde ich allerdings blass.
2.730 km bin in 2016 gefahren, das meiste mit dem MTB, mit dem Crossrad fahre ich gelegentlich noch Asphaltrunden im Winter.
Hm verfolge ich hier im Gifhorner Flachland eher nicht ...
CU


----------



## webster1972 (23. Januar 2017)

Danke sehr! Na ja,ihr macht ja auch noch mehr Sport wie nur radeln. Ich sitze 14 Tage an Bord mit jeweils 6 Stundendiensten,da wird nich viel mit sporteln. Danach hab ich 14 Tage frei,da gibts dann Garten,Schiessen,Motorrad. Das Rad war jetzt für den Ausgleich zur Rumsitzerei im Steuerhaus und im Anschluss daran meist 4 Stunden Schlaf gedacht. Hätte nur nich gedacht das der Einbruch schon so früh kommt bei der Tour,wenn das locker war bin ich fit wie n Mastschwein!  Das wurmt mich irgendwie! Aber n Muskelkater gabs wenigstens nich,das lässt auf Trainingserfolge hoffen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2017)

Torsten im Wald bei Eickhorst war ich glaube 2015 das letzte mal. Wieviel Kilometer man fährt ist doch egal. Hauptsache man fährt und lernt ggf. was neues dazu.
Axel die Form kommt durch das regelmäßige Training und auf dem Schiff gibt es sicherlich Übungen die auch fit machen. Da kann Simone weiterhelfen. Sie gibt Dir vielleicht paar kostenlose Tips.


----------



## webster1972 (24. Januar 2017)

Kostenlos wär gut,ich weiss nich ob ich mir ne Personal Trainerin leisten kann!    Mal sehn was sich knieschonendes findet an Bord und wie ich das zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme. Unser Fitnessraum da is eher ne Abstellkammer und das Ergometer da 100 Jahre alt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2017)

Axel kauf dir erstmal ein Springseil, das  kostet nicht viel und wenn man es kann; bin auch noch am ūben, ist es ein super Sportgerät und wenn Du es kannst wie Rocky, auch der Hinkucker am Rhein. Guten Arbeitsanfang.


----------



## webster1972 (24. Januar 2017)

Klasse Idee,da muss ich nix kaufen,Tauwerk aller Stärken hab ich genug an Bord! Aber ob das so gesund is mit Arthrose im Knie nach Beinbruch in 2009? Danke Martin,ich bin hochmotiviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Januar 2017)

*Axel, *sehr effektiv und auch mit Arthrose zu empfehlen ein "Mini-Trampolin" ideal auf kleinstem Raum nutzbar, preiswert und nicht nur für's Ausdauertraining perfekt. 
Hab da früher auch geschmunzelt, wenn mir davon erzählt wurde, war aber nach einer Test
Trainingseinheit anderer Meinung.  OMG 

Wichtig: Klein anfangen, 10-15 Minuten reichen locker aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2017)

Sicherlich auch gut fūr die Motorik, da fehlt es mir auch. Bin ja da eher ein Fels . Axel, da hättest Du alle Blicke auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Januar 2017)

Genau, top für Biker,  auch wenn gerade die ein solches Training gerne vernachlässigen, sieht ja auch nicht cool aus, wenn man(n) mit Pezziball, etc. arbeitet.

*Martin,* wie ein Fels sah das ja nun wirklich nicht aus bei Dir, auch wenn die anspruchsvollen Trails am Sonntag nicht unbedingt dabei waren.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Januar 2017)

Ja Martin hat eine super Technik  *Senhora *
Er fliegt auch gerne mal durch das Unterholz


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2017)

Danke Simone ,  aber wie Du schon sagst, ganz knifflige Sachen waren ja nicht dabei. In steilen Bergabpassagen komm ich schnell an mein Limit  und bei Gleichgewichtsűbungen, wie auf der Stelle stehen, fehlt mir einiges.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2017)

Adolfo, beim Böschungen vermessen, bin ich spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (25. Januar 2017)

Einmal schütteln und weiter geht's


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Januar 2017)

Sag mal *Martin, *ist der alte Portugiese immer so frech? 

Sollte ich irgendwann mal das Vergnügen haben mit ihm ne technische Strecke zu fahren, werde ich Rache für dich üben und ein Video davon einstellen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2017)

Simone das mach mal. Die Jugend hat kein Respekt mehr vor dem Alter. .  Da kann ich nur Lehrer Bömmel aus der Feuerzangenbohle zitieren : "was habt ihr fűr einen fiesen Carakter ", als sie ihm seine Schuhe klauen.


----------



## webster1972 (25. Januar 2017)

Danke Simone! Das Trampolin steht zu Haus!  Hier an Bord muss ich mal gucken ob das geht mit 2m Deckenhöhe. Also muß ich mir die nächsten 14 Tage noch was anderes einfallen lassen! Grüße aus Rotterdam!


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Januar 2017)

Über Deck?
Frische Luft ist gesund und man schwitzt auch nicht so.
Was aber auch Top ist, Battle Rope Training, ich liebe es...
Kostet dich wahrscheinlich nix, Taue sollten ja vorhanden sein und ne Befestigung am Kahn wird sich wohl auch finden.
Bei sauberer Technik sehr gelenkschonend und super effektiv. 
Aber auch da, langsam beginnen, sonst kannst Du dich die nächsten 5 Tage danach nicht bewegen, versprochen. 
30 Sekunden Intervalle reichen aus und Stellungswechsel ist zwischendurch angesagt!
Kannst im Internet ja mal schauen ob das was für dich ist. 
Ist auf jeden Fall sehr männlich, just cool.


----------



## webster1972 (25. Januar 2017)

Das guck ich mir mal an! Hat ja mit männlich erstmal nix zu tun,ich brauch bei 6 Stunden Freizeit zwischen den Arbeitsschichten was effektives! Und an ein Trampolin komm ich die Tage eher nich ran,sind rund um die Uhr unterwegs. Vielleicht wenns auf Werft geht für nen Tag zur Metro hier in NL. Danke sehr für die tollen Tips,da wird sich sicher was draus basteln lassen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2017)

Ich habe es mir angeschaut und dies geht in die Arme . Diese Art von Sport passt zu Axel sein Job, wegen der Taue und so.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Januar 2017)

Gerne *Axel, *Du wirst schon Ideen entwickeln.
Einfach am Ball bleiben.

*Martin, *ist aber nicht nur für die Arme, auch wenn es so aussieht, bei sauber Technik ein super Ganzkörpertraining, gut für die Mitte sprich Rumpf und Kraftausdauer/Koordination sowieso.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Simone, erstmal vielen Dank für deine Tips. Habe auf Youtupe ein wenig nachgeschaut über battle rope und meine Frage ist, welche Länge und Gewicht/Durchmesser ist als Einstieg am sinnvollsten. Meine Überlegung ist nach dem Laufen, neben dem Seilspringen, dies mit einzuflechten, um die obere Muskulatur, z.B. fürs Schwimmen zusätzlich zu trainieren.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Januar 2017)

So dicke Taue habe ich nicht
Zuhause liegen
 Die anderen sind für andere Action gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Januar 2017)

Hi Martin,

ich kann Dir für den Anfang ein 12m mit 3,8cm Rope empfehlen, unter 12 m macht, meiner Erfahrung nach, auch für Anfänger keinen Sinn, mehr wie 3,8cm Durchmesser ist unnötig.
Ich nutze u.a. diese hier http://m.ebay.de/itm/Trainingsseil-...P-/252496231530?nav=SEARCH&varId=551386725590, top Preis-Leistung (28,99€).
Wenn Du es vor der Anschaffung erstmal ausprobieren möchtest, sag beim nächsten Treffen mal Bescheid, eins habe ich immer im Auto dabei.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Januar 2017)

Gewicht sind ca. 11 kg.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Januar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> So dicke Taue habe ich nicht
> Zuhause liegen
> Die anderen sind für andere Action gedacht



Warum wundert mich das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Januar 2017)

Spaß bei Seite 
Ich habe mir die Videos auch angeschaut ich finde das ist eine echt coole Nummer und es kostet nicht viel man braucht nur etwas Platz


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Januar 2017)

Parkplatz, Spielplatz, Park, etc. Outdoor geht's eigentlich immer, zu Hause brauchts viel Platz und ne tolerante Familie und Nachbarn.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Januar 2017)

Danke *Simone* für die Information und dein Angebot. Ich besorg mir so ein Seil und wenn es nicht gefällt, was ich nicht glaube, mach eine Schaukel draus.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Januar 2017)

Immer gerne, Du wirst es nicht bereuen, macht Spaß und ist mega-effektiv.

Kleiner Tipp, nicht schmutzig/feucht einpacken, kann schnell mal Schimmel ansetzen, ich leg sie immer im lockeren Haufen auf Zeitungspapier.
Trocknet schnell und ist sonst auch pflegeleicht, zwischendurch nehme ich meine immer mal mit in die Wanne.
Viel Spaß und Berichte mal.


----------



## webster1972 (26. Januar 2017)

Hihi,da hab ich ja gut als Alibi hingehalten! Bin zwar wegen ner Schichtplanänderung bis ca Samstag noch nich zum gucken gekommen aber ca 100m Taue Stärke ca 5cm liegen ja hier!  Na dann mal viel Spaß euch beim Stärken!


----------



## DigitalB (27. Januar 2017)

Moin Freunde des grobstolligen Profiles, 

ich war gestern bei frostigen 0 Grad auf einer schnellen Nord/Süd -Runde unterwegs. [emoji1362][emoji106]

Der Sonnenuntergang war zu empfehlen und das Licht machte eine echt tolle Stimmung [emoji106]
Zudem konnte man es auf den gefrorenen Trails in WF endlich wieder krachen lassen [emoji1591]







Andere Frage: 
Ich würde morgen Mittag gerne mit dem Renner los... evtl. hat ja jemand Lust?! 

Und Sonntag wollten Marko und ich die Asse vermessen! Aber geklärt/fixiert haben wir das noch nicht. 

Evtl. hat ja jemand Lust mich/uns zu begleiten. 

Kette rechts [emoji106]
Bene 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2017)

Morgen Bene,  erstmal ein geiles  Bild. Marko hatte ja fūr Sonntag angefragt , doch da bin ich in Berlin. Wegen Samstag , ist die  Frage wann,  da ich arbeite und wieviel Kilometer hattest Du gedacht, weil es kalt ist.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Januar 2017)

Moin *Bene, *schönes Bild.

Ich werde mich nochmal im Harz austoben, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## DigitalB (27. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... Wegen Samstag , ist die  Frage wann,  da ich arbeite und wieviel Kilometer hattest Du gedacht, weil es kalt ist.



Ich wollte in der prallen Januarsonne gegen 11:00 Uhr los. Entweder eine Nordrunde durch den Gifhorner Südkreis, oder einmal durchs Reitlingstal und wieder zurück. 

Denke maximal 2-2,5 Stunden. Ich muss gegen 14.00Uhr wieder zu hause sein, sonst gibts ärger ;-) 




Ach so...Übrigens ist heute wieder Critical Mass in Braunschweig. Treffen ist um 19:00Uhr vorm HBF. 
--> Endlich wieder Autofahrer ärgern ;-)

Also wer lust hat ist gerne gesehen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2017)

Bene, 11 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen, aber klappt sicherlich noch mal. Simone,  Du bist Allrounderin; machst alles was mit Sport zu tun hat.
Bene ich bin auch Autofahrer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2017)

*Bene*, habe ich mal wieder etwas dazugelernt, denn ich kannte das Ivent Critical Mass nicht. Hört sich interssant an. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich mich aufraffe; ist ja sehr frisch.
*Simone* viel Spaß im Harz. Das ganze Wochenende in weiß , denn nur Samstag soll es schön werden. Ich werde morgen vielleicht mal kurz um den Block fahren. Wir sehen uns ja vielleicht nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Kniggy (27. Januar 2017)

So, die Tour am Sonntag geht in die Asse.
Treffen ist um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Heidbergsee. Straße Jägersruh. https://goo.gl/maps/tBAZa34XtX92
Wer mit will sollte 3-4 Stunden Fahrzeit und Fahrspaß einplanen  Strecke wird ca. 50-60km mit 500-600hm haben.
Also, jemand dabei?

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2017)

Marko ich muss ja leider passen. Euch viel Spaß und ich hoffe das Wetter beutelt euch nicht zu doll. Zieht euch warm an, bei bis zu vier Stunden Fahrt, denn letzten Sonntag hatte ich nach 2,5 Stunden schon klamme Füsse.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Januar 2017)

Der portugiesische Sonnenanbeter glaube ich schon nach 10 Minuten.  

Aber na ja, wie war das noch gleich mit der aussterbenden Bevölkerung, wenn Männer fürs Kinder kriegen zuständig wären.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Januar 2017)

*Sonnenanbeter *
Muss leider auch absagen 
Bei diesen Temperaturen traue ich mir das nicht zu 
Ich warte bis wir plus Grade haben dann aber voll Gas 
Ich laufe da lieber die Marathon Distanz am we


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> weil es kalt ist


Martin!!! Wir sind doch keine Mädchen!


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Januar 2017)

Wie sieht eigentlich eure Winter-Wohlfühl-Ausrüstung aus?
Ich suche mal meinen Krempel zusammen und berichte.
Btw: bin heute abend meine Winter-Asphaltrunde gefahren. Erst nach 10km wurden meine Finger langsam warm, dachte schon ich hätte die falschen Handschuhe angezogen. 
Einfach nur 1,5h in den Lichtkegel hineingekurbelt, so stelle ich mir Fahren auf der Rolle vor, Hauptsache man bewegt sich.
Fotos habe ich dabei nicht gemacht, könnte aber das Bild vom Finisher-Bier nachstellen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin!!! Wir sind doch keine Mädchen!


Ich möchte es mal nicht hoffen, doch auch beim Schwimmen in den Sportbädern ist das Einsteigen ins Becken immer ein Aha-Gefühl. Da bin ich wohl wie Adolfo; ein Sonnenanbeter.

Meine Winterbekleidung: Odlo Unterhemd lang, Thermo Trikot von Dynamics; Hose von Dynamics oder Löffler, Kopfbedecken Cap von Vaude oder icebreaker; für den Hals buff tuch, Neoprenüberschuhe und Wärmeeinlegesohlen; Winterhandschuhe von Röckle Gore tex. 
Ich war heute faul.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

*Martin, *ich glaube auch, dass es einfach Leute gibt, die schneller frieren als andere, aber mit deiner Winterausrüstung könntest Du sicher noch experimentieren.
z. B. ne 3-Lagen-Softshell mit Frontwindblocker anstatt Trikot, verschiedene Wintersocken, etc.
Ich hab bis vor ein paar Jahren auch gerne mal gefroren, besonders auf dem Renner, freie Fläche und minus 10 Grad oder so, hab dann aber viel rumprobiert und bin seit dem happy warm.

Gerade an den Füßen kann man viel verkehrt machen.

Wobei ich sagen muss, ist manchmal auch abhängig von der Tagesform. 

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, ich aber Bock auf Outdoor habe, gibt es bei mir dann noch FINALGON extra, nur die Hölle ist heißer. 

Wünsche euch allen heute viel Spaß, bei was auch immer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

*Simone*, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Nacht- und Frühschicht, wann schläft der Profi. Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe. Mein Problem sind eher die Extremitäten und Gesicht, also werde ich mal andere Socken testen und deine Idee mit der Aufwärmcreme für die Muskeln, um die Füsse und ggf. Hände wärmer zu bekommen.  Hose und Oberteil, ggf. noch mit dünner Regenjacke bin ich an sich zufrieden, denn es ist ja nicht einfach den Punkt zu finden, zwischen Schwitzen und Frieren. Dir viel Spaß im Schnee und berichte mal was in unserem Mittelgebirge abgeht. Ich werde jetzt mal eine kurze Runde auf Nebenwegen mit meinem Oldierenner unternehmen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

So nach der Arbeit eine kurze Rund über viele Nebenwege den Renner angetestet . In meinen Aufzeichnungen musste ich weit zurückgehen, wo ich im Januar auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs war; 2005 bei 12°. Bei der Sonne war es zu ertragen, doch ich glaube man braucht das jugendliche Feuer und ein neues Rad, um dies einer MTB-Tour vorzuziehen. Die Strecke hatte nur 37 Kilometer und 138Hm und es war eigentlich nur frisch im Gesicht bei Gegenwind.
Ich habe hier zwei Bilder und wo würde es bei euch mehr Spaß machen. Trek mit Restschnee und Schneeball im Januar.




oder...


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

...Renner im Sand auf Fuerteventura.


 

Bene und Marco; wie war eure Tour und Simone was macht der Schnee im Harz. Mit Fat auf Tour gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Respekt *Martin *bei so einer Kälte  klasse Oldtimer RR 
Das zweite Bild ist geiler


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Beide Bilder schön, ich mag das Postfahrrad.  Der Restschnee ist allerdings erbärmlich.

Ich bin mal wieder in Thale/Bodetal, Wetter herrlich Sonne + Schnee, was will man mehr, hab mir hier gleich mal ein Zimmer genommen, so kann ich morgen auch nochmal ne schöne fätte Runde drehen und vielleicht hab ich auch noch Gelegenheit die Latten unterzuschnallen. 

*Martin, *falls Du die Finalgon mal ausprobierst, nimm nicht gleich die stärkste, es gibt 3 Stufen und die mittlere ist schon HOT, die ganz starke ist EXTREM. Probiere es anfangs auch nur dünn, jeder Körper reagiert anders, ich ziehe mir z.B. auch für das Auftragen Handschuhe an, damit ich später nicht versehentlich erblinde, falls ich mal ans Auge fasse oder so.  (OK, das war jetzt übertrieben, ist aber unangenehm wenn die Augen brennen)

Was die Uhrzeiten angeht, bin halt selbst und ständig in Action. (ausreichend Schlaf bekomme ich aber, keine Sorge)


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Morgen soll es ja auch nochmal  schön werden viel Spaß im Harz *Senhora *
Bitte keine Stürze


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Danke, ich falle aber weich...


----------



## DigitalB (28. Januar 2017)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs ;-) 

Zu viert 68km mit nem 27er Schnitt rund um die Asse bei -1 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein [emoji295]️;-) 

Fazit des heutigen Tages...in der Gruppe ist es echt geil [emoji106][emoji106]






Tipp wenn einem kalt ist --> schneller fahren ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (28. Januar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind eher die Extremitäten und Gesicht,


ein Bart du brauchst.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

@Tonyvercetty , gute Idee, aber der Portugiese ist Bartträger und friert auch ständig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist geiler


Adolfo finde auch, sind unsere Temperaturen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Beide Bilder schön, ich mag das Postfahrrad.


Danke Simone, mit dem Schnee hast Du mehr Glück. Mit der Salbe werde ich da deinen Rat folgen.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Tipp wenn einem kalt ist --> schneller fahren ;-


Bene werde ich beherzigen. Bei mir war es nur ein knapper 26er, aber Oldschool unterwegs.Gruppenfahrt mit dem Renner ist Top.


----------



## Tony- (28. Januar 2017)

ich war heute zu Fuß im Harz, die Singletrails oder die Wege wo nicht geräumt ist sind unfahrbar. Die prominade fom Torfhaus zum Brocken, schön geräumt aber sehr überlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

*26er Schnitt mit dem Postbike  RESPEKT.*


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

@Tonyvercetty FAT geht im Harz einiges, wobei es schon sehr anstrengend ist, aber eben auch wunderschön.


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Ihr Eisbären 
Freue mich schon auf die Touren mit euch bei 30 grad im Schatten
Da heult ihr bestimmt 
Portugiesen Wetter


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Na gut, hast gewonnen, vielleicht bist Du etwas hitzeerprobter, aber auch das kann man trainieren, Spinning in der Sauna hilft zum Beispiel.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ein Bart du brauchst.


Anton hatte ich mal. Macht aber alt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Die Salbe werde ich mir aber bei der nächsten Tour drauf machen
Aber ich fange mit der mittleren Stufe an


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Die Frauen stehen auf Bart 
*Anton *


----------



## Tony- (28. Januar 2017)

Um den Brocken rum liegt halt ein Meter+ Schnee, der nicht besonders fest ist.


----------



## Tony- (28. Januar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Frauen stehen auf Bart
> *Anton *


ich weiß


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Wir beide sind gut unterwegs 
*Bene *würde das auch gut stehen


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Das sind vielleicht die 3/100 am Podest vorbei, erklär mir einer die Männer, Beine werden rasiert   und im Gesicht verschenkt ihr euren Triumph.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Frauen stehen auf Bart


Macht aber trotzdem alt. 
Simone schon etwas her.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Salbe werde ich mir aber bei der nächsten Tour drauf machen


... aber auf die richtigen Stellen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Bei Bene würde ich allerdings zustimmen.


----------



## Tony- (28. Januar 2017)

Ein sehr geiles Bild Martin. 
Aber Ein Schnurrbärtchen schütz nicht vor Kälte und Eindruck macht es Heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Martin, kein Ding, ich hab auch solche Leichen, die schlimmste schlummert im Führerschein.

 Ja, die Stellen sollen gut ausgewählt sein, sonst....schweigen wir lieber drüber, will das Niveau nicht zu weit absenken.

Nur soviel vielleicht, als Sitzcreme ist sie *nicht *geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

Nur soviel vielleicht, als Sitzcreme ist sie *nicht *geeignet.
Adolfo, da wissen wir jetzt bescheid. Schönen Sonntag euch allen und das Wetter soll ja sonnig werden; wenn Engel reisen.


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Sehr cool *Martin 
Der Pornobalken *


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Januar 2017)

Meine Beine habe ich heute aber frisch rasiert


----------



## DigitalB (28. Januar 2017)

Ich darf keinen Pornobalken haben ... erlaubt meine Göttergattin nicht [emoji23]

@Martin ... ist das etwa ein 914?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> ... ist das etwa ein 914?


Bene; Jepp. Cruisen in Marbella nach einem Langstreckenrennen.

http://www.geocities.ws/MotorCity/Downs/6619/D.HTM


----------



## DigitalB (28. Januar 2017)

Wollte schon sagen ... mein gelerntes Porschemechaniker hat mich nicht getäuscht [emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

*Bene*, ich bin und bleibe ein Boxerfan , obwohl das Benzin im Blut weniger geworden ist. Das Langstreckenrennen bin ich mehrmals gefahren und immer mit Boxer.


----------



## DigitalB (28. Januar 2017)

Naja einen 914 ist ja nur ein halber Porsche.  
Der schönste ist meiner Meinung nach eh der 993 Turbo ;-) 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Naja einen 914 ist ja nur ein halber Porsche.


... aber eine geile Fahrmaschine. 
http://www.geocities.ws/MotorCity/Downs/6619/pic/356_2.jpg
... aber das ist ein ganzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (29. Januar 2017)

Moin moin, ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Harz liebhaber, liegt da eigentlich jedes Jahr so viel schnee, dass man gut langlauf machen kann? Überlege grad ob ich mir Ski kaufen soll, sind grad günstig.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

Schnee ist meist kein Problem, manchmal halt verzögert, Problem ist nur das Harz Marketing bzw. Tourismus, es wird nicht immer konsequent gespurt, betrifft aber überwiegend den Westharz, wenn Du bereit bist in den Ostteil auszuweichen sind die Möglichkeiten sehr gut, beispielsweise Friedrichsbrunn.

Oder Du nimmst weniger sportliche Modelle, die Du auch ohne Loipen etc. gut bewegen kannst.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

Es lohnt sich auch immer mal ein Abstecher in den Thüringer Wald , Top-Bedingungen, preiswert, super freundlich und soweit ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2017)

Anton, da wir nur gelegentlich Langlauf machen,  leihen wir uns alles aus. Kostet z.B. in Andreasberg 15€ am Tag.
Simone wo kann man im Ostharz mit Verleih gut laufen, waren wir noch nicht mit Brettern.


----------



## DigitalB (29. Januar 2017)

So Freunde des grobstolligen Reifenprofiles....

Nachdem ich gestern ja schon die Asse auf dem Renner umrundet habe, begutachteten Marko und ich wie angekündigt bei schönsten Winterwetter die Trails in der Asse.

Lockerflockige 50km mit nem 17,7er Schnitt und 560Hm.
Die Trails waren durchwachsen, von gefroren bis hin zu matschig. Alle Trails sind fahrbar und die Sonne kam pünktlich auch raus.





















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (29. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Harz & Schnee Infos.  Bin kein Freund vom verleihen, besonders nicht bei Schuhen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2017)

Bene und Marko, sehr fleißig. Da sieht man die Zielsetzung 7000 fűr 2017. Mein erstes Training intensiver Art beginnt mitte Februar. 
Anton mit den Leihschuhen habe ich kein Problem, da ich nicht Barfuss fahre.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

So auch die schönste Zeit hat mal ein Ende, der Harz wird verlassen, sonst brauche ich Beleuchtung.

*Martin, *da ich über eigenes Material verfüge, kann ich gar nicht sagen, wo ein Verleih gut möglich ist, denke aber das in den Regionen Friedrichsbrunn, Hasselfelde, Benneckenstein, usw. wo schöner LL möglich ist sich bestimmt auch ein Verleih findet.

@Tonyvercetty, wenn Du erst mit LL beginnst, dann starte mit Cruiser Equipment, kriegst Du mit ein wenig Glück komplett (als Schnäppchen) schon für rund 150 €, Vorteil, Du musst dir ums Wachsen keinen Kopf machen und kannst auch sehr gut "wild" laufen.

Hab auch mal mit sowas angefangen und nutze es heute auch noch ab und an.

So, nun will ich mal heime.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2017)

Danke Simone und gute Fahrt. Geht auch bald zurück in die Löwenstadt.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Januar 2017)

Gute Fahrt *Senhora 
Martin *dir natürlich auch


----------



## Tony- (29. Januar 2017)

@Oberhutzel , Bowling Schuhe ziehe ich ja auch an, aber beim Ski Equpment habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nur Zeugs bekomme, was kurz vorm Geist aufgeben ist. @Bioantrieb , habe mich für diese etwas breiteren Ski mit bisschen "Talie" entschieden. Blütiger Anfänger bin ich jetzt nicht, aber es sind schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich auf den Brettern stand.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

Na denn viel Spaß, kannst uns ja mal mit Bildern in Action erfreuen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> beim Ski Equpment habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nur Zeugs bekomme, was kurz vorm Geist aufgeben ist.


*Anton* in Sankt Andreasberg hatte ich im Verleih eigentlich das Gefühl, dass das LL-Equipment top war.
*Simone*, ab nächsten Sonntag hoffentlich keine Frostgefahr mehr an den Füssen. Habe mir Socken von Head Holders bestellt, sollen die wärmsten Socken auf dem Markt sein; mal schauen ob das stimmt.  Die Salbe ist dann auch da. Mitte der Woche kann ich verstärkt den Oberkörper stärken; hab mir schon eine Halterung gebaut, um das battle rope auf unseren Parkplatz zu nutzen. Meine Nachbarn werden wohl sagen, jetzt spinnt der total, aber im Sommer nicht mehr, wenn sie meine Oberarme sehen.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Januar 2017)

battle rope auf unseren Parkplatz *Martin *da bin ich dabei obwohl ich schon recht dicke Oberarme habe


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Januar 2017)

Eher ne breite Brust, starke Schultern und ne gute innere Mitte, für dicke Oberarme gibts bessere Übungen. 

Aber nicht das ich mit Deiner Frau Ärger bekomme, weil sie dir lauter neue Hemden kaufen muss.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2017)

Ok, werde ich sehen am Muskelkater in den trainierten Partien , der Expander geht ja gut für die Arme . Die Hemden haben noch Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (31. Januar 2017)

*Martin *für Sonntag brauchen wir glaube ich keine extrem warmen Klamotten es soll wärmer werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2017)

Adolfo sieht ganz gut aus , obwohl ich dann nicht meine Socken testen kann. Ich hoffe es ist trocken und die Trails sind nicht ganz durchgeweicht. Schwimmtraining durch. Schönen Restabend.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. Februar 2017)

Hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich über mein Winter-Wohlfühlequipment berichte, bis auf die Füße passt das:
Softshell-Helmmütze von Vaude
Merino-Schlauchschal oder Fleece-Schauchschal funktioniert beides gut
Zwiebelschalenprinzip am Oberkörper
* Kurzarmshirt von Btwin
* Langarmthermoshirt von Btwin
* Softshell-Jacke von Btwin
* Unter 0° ziehe ich unter die Softshell-Jacke noch eine Fleecejacke
Thermoträgerhose von Rose (dünn aber warm, auch unter 0°)
Handschuhe Röckl Ventoso GTX
Socken Falke TK2 Trekkingsocken sind ok, Craft Wintersocken sind total durchgefallen, ich probiere noch
@Simone, vielleicht hast Du einen Tipp dazu, @Martin, berichte doch mal über Deine Heat Holder
Schuhe
* Shimano MW81, sind für mich keine Winterschuhe, wenns gegen 0° geht bekomme ich Eisfüße mit Schmerzen beim Duschen danach
* 45NRTH Wölvhammer: sind im Prinzip schön warm auch unter 0°, aber man spürt die Kältebrücke über die Klickpedale, immerhin ohne Schmerzen beim Duschen, wenns wieder kalt wird probiere ich es mit Lammfell-Einlagesohlen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo *Torsten*, danke für deine Informationen. Meine Socken sind leider noch nicht angekommen , aber ich werde berichten, wenn ich sie angestestet habe und ich hoffe die Versprechen des Hersteller halten;"nie mehr kalte Füsse". Bei meinem Schuhwerk habe ich auch normele Shimanoradschuhe und bin leider zu geizig Winterschuhe zu kaufen. Adolfo hat glaube ich welche und trotzdem kalte Füsse; liegt vielleicht am Südländer. Ich habe heute Finalgon als Trockenübung dünn aufgetragen; danke für den Tip Simone; meine Füsse haben nach zwei Stunden immer noch gebrannt. Gott sei Dank nicht "stark", dann hätten heute in der Kneipe meine Füsse Feuer gefangen.
*Simone* habe gestern battle rope kurz angestestet und werde jetzt mal die 16 Minuten Beginnertraining regelmäßig machen; es wird einem warm. Meine Tochter war auch gleich interessiert, da sie es schon mal im Fitnessstudio gesehen hat. Wie sieht es Sonntag aus.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Februar 2017)

Das hört sich gut an und Du hast ja obenrum auch keine Probleme, für die Füße hilft vielleicht ne Thermosole  (diese Dinger Alu mit Vlies), trage ich beispielsweise oft in Winterschuhen jeglicher Aktivität, wenn ich den Eindruck habe die Kälte kriecht von unten rein.
Die sind preiswert, um die 1,50 € rum, also einen Versuch wert.
Den gerade die 45NRTH sollten den Fuß ansonsten schon ordentlich warm halten. 
Bei den Socken habe ich verschiedene Favoriten, bei den längeren z. B. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CP30r6L29NECFWIq0wod9FIDlw
oder https://www.spowa-active.de/x-socks...tner=5946872&gclid=CNuIxb_39NECFbcK0wodNIQNKA
bei kurzen https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/x-socks-winter-biking-socken-22909
Aber bei Socken hat jeder ein anderes Empfinden, da hilft nur probieren. 
Vielleicht hilft ja schon die Sohle, meist ist halt die Cleatstelle der Grund des Übels.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. Februar 2017)

Letzten Sonntag ging es Richtung Osten, ich schaffs gerade nicht den Screenshot hochzuladen.
40,8km und 180 hm.
An Ende waren die Beine schwer trotz hohem Asphaltanteil. Da ist noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2017)

... und Sonntag dabei. Zur Zeit ist die Rückmeldung etwas bedeckt . Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird. Morgen sieht ja ganz gut aus, Sonntag leider etwas wechselhaft.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Februar 2017)

Hi *Martin*, 16 Minuten mit dem Rope hört sich schon sehr gut an, da wirst Du schnell Erfolge spüren. 
Die Finalgon ist speziell, heißt nicht umsonst "nur die Hölle ist heißer..." welche hast Du denn gekauft?

Winterschuhe können schon helfen, Preis ist natürlich ein Argument, ich fahre die https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/Crossmax-SL-Pro-Thermo-GORE-TEX-MTB-Winterschuhe-p45190/, hab sie günstig für 109 € bekommen und mich auch dafür entschieden, weil die Oberfläche so schön zu reinigen ist, man hat ja durchaus auch mal Schlammbeschuß wenns kalt ist und da bin ich etwas pingelig.

Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei, hätte aber noch ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Februar 2017)

Kleiner Nachtrag, Winterschuhe muss man immer mindestens eine Nummer größer kaufen, die Zehen brauchen Raum, hab ich bei meinen ersten auch verkehrt gemacht und dadurch dann und wann gefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Morgen Simone. Finalgon habe ich wohl die normal,  4mg +25mg; wenn das die Stärke aussagt. Mit Sonntag ist natürlich schade. Bei den Schuhen werde ich erstmal auf Winterschuhe verzichten, denn ich habe noch zwei Paar Rennradschuhe und ich bin ja keine Frau, mit soviel Schuhen  im  Schrank.


----------



## DigitalB (4. Februar 2017)

Moin Moin, 
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen komme. Wollte mit der Frau in Ruhe frühstücken. Aber wenns passt und ich morgen nicht so (wie Marko sagen würde) "weinerisch" bin, spiele ich mit euch im Matsch ;-) 


Heute habe ich bei strahlenden Sonnenschein den ersten 100er des Jahres auf dem RR abgerissen. Es ging zu viert in den Süden[emoji106]
Hier das Streckenvideo: https://www.relive.cc/view/854719631?r=wa

Bis dahin
Kette rechts [emoji854][emoji106][emoji467]‍♀️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2017)

Ja da hat *Marko *recht du
 bist weinerisch 
Würden uns freuen wenn du dabei bist


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

*Bene*, da merkt man noch dein jugendliches Feuer, bei 3° mit dem Renner 115 km , aber Du hattest ja noch drei verrückte Begleiter; Hut ab. Mal sehen ob der Elan in dreizig Jahren auch noch so ist.
Heute gelaufen, battle rope für die Schultern und die Mitte (Puls während der Übungen deutlich über 150 ),danach etwas Seilspringen. Morgen sind wir dann mit dir ggf. zu sechst. Die Socken sind da, ein super Tragekomfort; mal sehen wie sie morgen die Wärme halten.


----------



## DigitalB (4. Februar 2017)

Ach ab der Hälfte waren es 8 Grad und wir hatten Rückenwind. Und in der Sonne war es echt genial! Und dann hat der Formationsflug auch richtig Laune gemacht. 
Da hättest du auch Spaß gehabt  [emoji854][emoji16]
Aber die Saison hat ja grade erst angefangen ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

... ab April bin ich mit dabei und in der Gruppe macht es doppelt Spaß. Nach Lanzerote und Malle muss ich hoffentlich nicht so viel lutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

*Adolfo* brauch auch ein Renner, wegen der Abwchselung.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2017)

Ja habe schon ein Sparschwein angelegt für das RR


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Februar 2017)

*Martin, *gleich die stärkste Finalgon,  aber recht hast Du, was`n richtiger Mann ist gibt sich nicht mit halben Sachen ab.

Auch bei den Schuhen bin ich ganz bei dir, sammeln sollte Frauen überlassen werden, die haben auch das bessere System.

Das Rope scheint ja zu gefallen, anschließend noch Seilspringen  aber geht mir auch so, der Suchtfaktor ist schon sehr groß, und wird noch größer wenn die Resultate spürbar werden. 
Kannst Deine Tochter ruhig mal sanft anlernen, gewisses Alter vorausgesetzt, gerade die Jugend von heute muss an der Haltung arbeiten.

Hab heute auch das Traumwetter auf dem Bike genießen dürfen, und das wurde auch noch bezahlt, Glückstag.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und ähnlich schönes Wetter wie heute, sonst jammert der Portugiese wieder.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> gleich die stärkste Finalgon


*Simone*, wusste ich nicht , aber man hat es gemerkt. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> sammeln sollte Frauen überlassen werden


...stimmt, doch bei Laufschuhen habe ich auch 4 Paar.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> gerade die Jugend von heute muss an der Haltung arbeiten


..., da fehlt glaube ich bei meiner Tochter nichts , seit fast 14 Jahren professionales Cheerleading, also Körperspannung ohne Ende, Sixpack inklusive.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und ähnlich schönes Wetter wie heute, sonst jammert der Portugiese wieder.


Danke, wir werden berichten.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Februar 2017)

Cool, da braucht sie natürlich kein weiteres Training.  

Wie sagt man, ganz der Papa...


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2017)

Ich werde mich Morgen wieder durchbeißen und mir nix anmerken lassen


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wie sagt man, ganz der Papa...


Danke, doch in dem Alter hatte ich auch ein Sixpack, aber im Bodenturnen war ich eine Niete; wegen Flick Flack, Schraube und Spargat u.s.w..


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> ch werde mich Morgen wieder durchbeißen und mir nix anmerken lassen


*Adolfo*, ein Paar Socken habe ich noch. Dann kannst Du sie auch testen und Torsten berichten.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2017)

Danke *Martin *ich versuche es erstmal mit den Merino Socken von Castelli + Feuersalbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (4. Februar 2017)

Hier unsere Sonntagsrunde vom letzten WE, Asphalt, Matsch und Schneereste.





*Martin,* ich bin eine Eule. 9:00 in BS ist extrem hart für mich. Ich versuche mal rechtzeitig aus dem Bett zu kommen. Wenn ich da bin bin ich da, wenn nicht dann nicht, ist das ok?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Torsten, kein Problem, wenn nicht morgen, wird noch klappen dieses Jahr. Schöne Runde, werde ich mal auf basecamp nachverfolgen. Wohnst ja auch nicht weit weg von mir.


----------



## torstiohneh (4. Februar 2017)

Martin, genau, wenns morgen nicht klappt, vielleicht bekommen wir in 2017 eine gemeinsame Runde im Gifhorner Südkreis hin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2017)

Bestimmt. Ich bau mal mir bekanntes zusammen und dann machen wir mal eine Nordtour. War dort schon lange nicht mehr auf Tour.


----------



## DigitalB (5. Februar 2017)

So ... da hat jemand wohl was dagegen das ich das RR bewege ... 2 Grad und Nieselregen... 
na gut ;-) 

Dann bewege ich den Trecker durch die Wälder ;-) 
Bis gleich [emoji106][emoji1591]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2017)

Bene super. Um 9 Uhr hört es auf.


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Februar 2017)

So ich liege schon in der Badewanne und das bike ist geputzt 
*Martin *Danke für die geile Tour 
Es war wieder was neues dabei so wird es nie langweilig 
Die Jungs  waren geil drauf 
Super Stimmung


----------



## DigitalB (5. Februar 2017)

Moin ihr Liebhaber des grobstolligen Reifenprofiles... 

Schöne Runde, schöner Matsch, nette Leute... alles in allem ne schöne Tour. 

Karim mussten wir zwar mitziehen aber der Junge hat gekämpft! Und ich weiß wie das ist am Anfang. Also Körner sammeln und Attacke ;-) 

Natööööörlich gibts mal wieder ein paar Bilder.... 

Euch nen schönen Sonntag, ich geh jetzt in die Wanne und bereite mich mental auf meinen Gyrosteller vor ;-) 







Diese farbliche Abstimmung Marko [emoji106];-)






Der portugiesische Energiekugellieferant 







Der Guide beim fotografieren --> Danke für die Ausarbeitung Martin [emoji106]







Marko, Karim und Eduard(der Anreiseheld --> 110km [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]) 







Wirklich nur Matsch?







Die Bande von hinten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2017)

Bevor es zur Tourbeschreibung kommt, paar Worte nebenbei. *Adolfo*, erstmal besten Dank für deine Unterstützung als Schließender und Restwegbegleiter für Kerim. *Eduard*, weiteste Anreise, das nenn ich Einsatz und ich freue mich über den positiven Zuspruch . Ich hoffe Du hast die Anreise nicht bereut und es war mal wieder was neues dabei. Bene dank für die Bilderunterstützung, super und ich bin auch mal drauf. *Mario* mit Fat dabei; der Untergrund hat ja z.T. super gepasst zur Breitbereifung. Irgendwann ist Torsten und Simone noch mit  Fat dabei, dann könnt ihr alles schön platt fahren für uns . Kerim, hast dich super durchgebissen  und ich werde bei der nächsten Tour, mal eine Einsteigergruppe ins Leben rufen und schauen ob sowas angenommen wird; da Marko meint, auch im TU-Verteiler besteht ggf. Interesse für eine kürzere Strecke, dann könnten sich zwei Gruppen treffen während der Ausfahrt, mal schauen.
So jetzt zur Streckenbeschreibung. Auf Grund des Untergrund habe ich die Strecke auf 39 Kilometer gekürzt. In der Tour waren ca. 12 Kilometer Trails u. Wiesenpfade eingebaut und es mussten fast 300 Hm geklettert werden. Für die Strecke haben wir 2:42 gebraucht, also ein 14,5 Schnitt. Bei dem Untergrund war nicht mehr drin.



Die Reifen sahen z.T. so aus.



Am Berg haben die Jungs mich abgehängt, aber ich hatte ein schleichenden Platten. Zu Hause sah es dann so aus.




So jetzt schönes Restwochenende und die anderen Bilder reiche ich noch nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

Schöne Bilder, spielen im Matsch kann richtig Spaß machen. 

Und ein fatter dabei, wenn ich das mal gewusst hätte...

*Martin, *das unterste Bild kommt mir bekannt vor, bin beim letzten Mal mit 0,5 bar am Auto angekommen, sowas kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Fatbike, aber nach 11 Monaten sollte halt auch mal die Milch ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder


Danke Simone. Die anderen Bilder sind jetzt online. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Und ein fatter dabei, wenn ich das mal gewusst hätte...


Ja, Simone und wenn Torsten noch dabei gewesen wäre, wärt ihr zu Dritt und hättet alles schön platt walzen können und wir wären als Schmalspurfahrer nicht so versunken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> aber nach 11 Monaten sollte halt auch mal die Milch ausgetauscht werden.


Ich denke deine Räder wurden gewartet. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hier unsere Sonntagsrunde vom letzten WE, Asphalt, Matsch und Schneereste.


Torsten, habe schon eine Strecke für uns im Norden zusammengebaut. Werde sie mal antesten, ob die Trails noch fahrbar sind und dann bist Du dabei; 48 Kilometer im Norden von Braunschweig und natürlich um Meine.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

TL Versorgung mach ich natürlich selbst, da brauchts keinen Händler, der macht nur jährliche Wartung von Federung und Bremsen.
Da habe ich aber gepennt, bzw. dachte fürs Norddeutsche Flachland reichts noch, aber naja, halt ein paar mehr Watt getreten, gut fürs Training.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

Und Fat hats hier tatsächlich leichter


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Februar 2017)

Die *Senhora habe ich vermisst  *heute hätte ich sie schön durch den Matsch scheuchen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

Oder umgekehrt.

Sieht das auf den Bildern eigentlich nur so aus oder bist Du ständig am futtern?


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

*Martin, *wie sind die Socken?


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Februar 2017)

Nö nur eine Kugel pro Tour 
*Kerim *war von den Energiekugel
Begeistert 
Ich hätte für dich auch eine gehabt


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2017)

Adolfo unser Chameur. Da kommt wieder der Südländer zu Tage. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *wie sind die Socken?


*Simone*, eins-A, an den Zehen hat man die Kälte noch etwas gemerkt, da vorn die Schuhe gut Luft rein lassen, aber locker zu ertragen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

@Luisfigo, die hattest Du mir beim letzten mal auch versprochen und was gabs, NIX.

*Martin, *dann werde ich die wohl bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen, obwohl man ja nicht wechseln soll wenn man zufrieden ist.


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Februar 2017)

Die Söckchen von *Martin *werde ich mir auch bestellen obwohl es mit der Salbe Danke an *Simone * heute viel besser war 

Sorry *Senhora *die kugeln gibt es nicht bei jeder Tour


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Söckchen von *Martin*


Söckchen ist gut; sind schon etwas dicker und länger, aber von ihnen gebüstet.
*ThomasBS*: Danke für dein positiven Kommentar und ich freue mich, dass Du die Aktivitäten im Norden noch beobachtest. Wie sieht es im Westen aus; hast ja schon MTB-Kontakte geknüpft. Läuft es da so ähnlich ab wie bei uns und ggf. machen sie etwas besser, das man übernehmen könnte.
*Torsten* was lief am Sonntag um Meine ab oder war Couch angesagt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Februar 2017)

*Martin, *das frostige Winterwetter kehrt zurück und Du machst dich davon, Frechheit, tanke wenigstens ein wenig Sonne für uns mit.

Hab gerade mal nach den Socken geschaut, für den Preis, muss ich die probieren, sehe ich das richtig, das die Größe onesized ist von 39-45 ?


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* was lief am Sonntag um Meine ab oder war Couch angesagt.


Hi Martin, ich hab bis 9:00 geschlafen... 
Martin, Couch am Sonntag lässt meine Familie nicht zu!
Nach diversen Verpflichtungen bin ich gegen Abend meine spaßfreie Asphalt-Winterrunde mit dem MTB in die Dunkelheit hinein gefahren.




Zur Strafe für die verpasste Ausfahrt im "Quäl dich du Sau-Modus".
Habe nochmal 1,5 min. gefunden unterwegs zur persönlichen schnellsten Crossbike-Zeit und 4,0 min. zur schnellsten MTB-Zeit.


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, habe schon eine Strecke für uns im Norden zusammengebaut. Werde sie mal antesten, ob die Trails noch fahrbar sind und dann bist Du dabei; 48 Kilometer im Norden von Braunschweig und natürlich um Meine.


Top, Martin, freue mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (7. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *das frostige Winterwetter kehrt zurück und Du machst dich davon, Frechheit, tanke wenigstens ein wenig Sonne für uns mit.
> 
> Hab gerade mal nach den Socken geschaut, für den Preis, muss ich die probieren, sehe ich das richtig, das die Größe onesized ist von 39-45 ?


https://www.amazon.de/Heat-Holders-Damen-Socken/dp/B01B6N2502# 
Da gibt's die in 37-42 .


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2017)

Danke *Simone*, mal schauen ob kurz dort geht, denn zur Zeit sind es auch noch unter 20° . Wegen der Sockengröße habe ich auch gestutzt 39-45, doch ich habe auch 46 und sie passen.
Torsten warst also auch fleißig. Ich habe was für uns gebaut und werde es nach Lanzarote noch mal testen und schauen ob die Trails noch fahrbar sind.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Moin zusammen, Danke dir *Axel, *die Variante für Damen hatte ich übersehen, muss nur mal schauen ob ich da mit 42 dann glücklich bin.
*Martin, *kurz geht doch immer wenns Thermometer über 5 Grad geht. Alles andere ist was für...    

Ich bin ja froh, lieber knackig kalt und trocken als Plustemperaturen und feucht dazu. 

Nur der sch... Ostwind kann sich seinen Auftritt sparen, mir ist gestern auf dem Renner ein wenig die Mimik eingefroren. 

So jetzt muss ich Socken bestellen, damit die pünktlich für meine Reise ins Allgäu ankommen und dann wird getestet.  

Nice Day.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2017)

... Dann bin ich ein Weichei. Nee, meine armen Knie wūrde sich bei unter 20 Grad melden und ich bin immer fassungslos wenn mir Jogger entgegen kommen mit kurzer Hose bei knapp ūber dem Gefrierpunkt, die laufen bei 30 Grad nackt.
Wann geht es in die Berge und wenn Du da bist schickst Du uns Bergpanorama in unseren Thread und ich Sonne aus dem Sūden.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Nein, kein Weichei, man muss halt auf seinen Körper hören und gerade die Knie sind da kleine Mimosen, machst Du schon richtig.

Wir sind ja auch nicht mehr die Jüngsten, mit 20, das waren ja noch Zeiten...

Allgäu dauert noch ein paar Tage, aber dann gibts natürlich auch Bilder, aus dem Winterwonderland.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2017)

Danke.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch nicht mehr die Jüngsten, mit 20, das waren ja noch Zeiten...


Stimmt, doch da hatte ich nichts mit Rad zu tun, eher mit Krad. Im Allgäu bist Du mit dem Rad unterwegs oder mit Ski-Utensilien.


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Februar 2017)

Beides, ich kann nicht anders  und die Abwechslung ist Top.
Werde auch ne schöne Schneeschuhtour zum Abendschmaus auf der Hütte haben. 
Mal sehen wie es dann zurück so läuft.
Aber wie sagt man, runter kommen sie alle.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2017)

Dann mal viel Spaß, auch wenn es da sehr frisch sein wird; zur Zeit auf Lanzarote 22 Grad, das gefällt mir mehr . Freuen uns auf die Bilder.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Februar 2017)

Ich bin als Portugiese auch ziemlich spät zum Ski fahren gekommen  aber ich muss sagen es hat mir gleich gefallen  

Ich würde natürlich auch wie *Martin * die Wärme favorisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Februar 2017)

Ich treibe ja auch nur "Senioren-Skisport" LL Klassisch und Skating, mit den alkoholenthemmten Alpinen habe ich nichts am Hut, da sind mir meine alten Knochen zu schade.

Und zum Thema Kälte, beim Skilaufen habe ich eigentlich noch nie gefroren und wenn ich dann beispielsweise aus einer wundervollen Schneelandschaft hoch in die Tiroler Sonne blinzel, dann kann mir jeglicher Sommer-Sonne-Strandurlaub gestohlen bleiben. 

Obwohl, nix gegen Lanzarote, muss auch schön sein, besonders fürs Radtraining. 

Genieße es und komm gesund und erholt zurück.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> beim Skilaufen habe ich eigentlich noch nie gefroren


Stimmt, werden mehr Muskelpartien beansprucht als beim Radfahren, durch den Stockvortrieb auch die Hände. Auf Lanzarote bin ich auch gespannt, bin ich dort auch das erste mal.


----------



## KerimB (10. Februar 2017)

Moin die Herren! Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber ich habe seit Sonntag bis eben geschlafen 

Da ich ein schlechtes Namensgedächtnis habe und niemandem unrecht tun will, möchte ich mich bei *ALLEN *Mitfahrern am Sonntag bedanken! Nicht nur für die *spitzen* und *flexible* organisation, dass *herzliche* Willkommen und die *nette* Truppe, sondern auch fürs *Mitschleppen/Warten* und alle *motivierenden* Worte. Ich war vollkommen im A*, aber super glücklich. Meine Erkenntnis: ich freue mich auf eine Einsteigerrunde und ich werde Gas geben, um langfristig keine Bremse zu sein.  
Einen besonderen Dank an *Adolfo* für die Energiekugel (habe 10 min lang geglaubt, dass es jetzt auf einmal geht ), fürs mit mir am Ende fahren und vor allem für die Begleitung am Schluss. Danke!!

So habe mich genug mit Emoticons und Fettmarkierungen in meinem 1. Beitrag ausgetobt. Besten Dank und ich freue mich auf weitere gemeinsame Runden!

Viele Grüße 
Kerim


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2017)

Kerim es freut uns, dass Du auf deine Kosten gekommen bis, trotz der Anstrengung,  aber glaub mir, ich musste bei dem Boden auch manchmal alles geben. Adolfo und auch Bene können von den Anfängen ein Lied singen, doch sie hatten Biss wie Du und fahren jetzt vorn weg. Mal sehen ob eine Einsteigergruppe angenommen wird, denn für die nächste Ausfahrt habe ich zwei parallele Touren geplant.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Februar 2017)

Hi *Kerim *schön von dir zu hören 
Habe mir schon sorgen gemacht 
*Martin *hat es richtig beschrieben 
Du hast  biss  es wird nach einigen Tour immer besser zu fahren  und bald hast du auch soviel power das du beim biken dich mit uns unterhalten kannst  

Würden uns freuen wenn wir dich Wiedersehen


----------



## webster1972 (11. Februar 2017)

Na ja,sone Krabbelgruppe fände ich toll! Zum Ranarbeiten sicher nich verkehrt! Ich hab ja nich durchgehalten aber hab mir gedacht eh ich zur Spassbremse werde fahr ich besser heim! Na mal gucken wie das dann terminlich passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na mal gucken wie das dann terminlich passt.


Axel, bist Du denn am 26.2. in Braunschweig.  Für eine "Krabbelgruppe" wären dann doch schon paar am Start, Du, Kerim, ggf. Torsten, Flo und ggf. Peter, beide müssen wegen einer Verletzung wieder langsam rein kommen und ggf. aus dem TU-Verteiler.


----------



## webster1972 (11. Februar 2017)

Leider nein,ich bin ab 22.2. bis zum 7. 3. wieder im Einsatz. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch 'n paar Leutchen mehr dafür! Ich verfolge dann die Resonanz beim Tourbericht!


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Februar 2017)

Aus Rötgesbüttel eine kurze Zusammenfassung vom Sonntags-Regeltermin mit meinem Kumpel.
Endlich mal wieder Trails.
Schöner Hinweg auf Forstwegen, Doubletrails und Singletrails bis Gifhorn - über Fahle Heide, Wittkoppsberge und Heidesee.
Spaßig bis auf unseren Weg aus der Fahlen Heide raus, nach Harvester-Einsatz völlig ruiniert.
Dann durch Gifhorn und auf den Katzenberg.
Martin, Jens und Pierre waren mit Eugen schonmal in der Gegend unterwegs.
Gifhorn ist ein Moloch, wir haben uns mehrmals verfahren. Zurück ging es deshalb leider im Autobahnmodus, die Zeit wurde knapp.
38km und, naja, 120hm am Ende.
Jetzt mit Karte:


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2017)

Morgen Torsten, warst Du Sonntag auch fleißig und am Katzenberg die Kette heil gelassen, denn bei unseren Fahrten mit Eugen haben wir bei der ersten Ausfahrt ein Schaltauge und eine Kette gekillt und bei der zweiten meine Kette. 
Am Sonntag sind wir auf Lanzarote geladen und erstmal mit kräftigen Regen und Sturm empfangen wurden. Montag dann erste Ausfahrt mit Felt Renner.  Der Strassenzustand wechselt von top glatt bis grob geteert und die Steigungen auf den Hauptstrassen moderat bei bis 6 % und Nebenstraßen bis 18%. Das Profil ist zwischen Harz und Elm, gestern max.450 m ū.N.N.. Bilder kommen vielleicht später da das WLAN hier sehr langsam ist und ich mit Handy ticken muss. Ach so, Wetter gestern 10 Stunden Sonne und 17 Grad im Schatten,  also kurz, denn Schatten gibt es auf dem Rad nicht.


----------



## bjanbi (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich biete Mitfahrgelegenheiten zum Bike-Festival in Riva an.
Hinfahrt: 27.04.17 gegen Mittag
Rückfahrt: 02.05.17
Habe einen Caddy Maxi, das heisst, die Bikes werden im Innenraum transportiert. Ich biete lediglich die Hin- und Rückfahrt ab/bis Braunschweig oder Wolfsburg an, kann aber auch bei der Quartiersuche unterstützen, weil ich mich am Gardasee gut auskenne.
Kosten inklusive Kraftstoff, Maut und Vignette ca. 60€.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2017)

So paar Bilder von gestern, die Insel kann auch grün sein, wie man sieht. Am Montag zwei Touren, einmal zu zweit und dann noch mal kurz alleine; 77 Kilometer mit ca. 1100 Hm.


 
Man(n) kann paar Höhenmeter machen.
Heute neben dem Radfahren ein bischen Kultur. Ein bekannter Maler der Insel, Cesar Manrique, sein Museum besucht. 


 
Sein ehemaliges Haus wurde als Museum umgebaut und seine Wohnräume sind in Lavablasen unter der Erde eingerichtet.
Von dort ging es weiter ins Landesinnere und zurück nach Puerte Del Carmen und von dort 20 Kilometer am Wasser entlang; super.


 
Die Strecke führte direkt am Flugplatz vorbei und kreuzte die Landebahn am Meer.


 
So jetzt könnt ihr auch ein wenig Sonne tanken, damit es nicht ganz so kalt wird um Braunschweig. Sonnige Grüsse von Lanzarote.


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Februar 2017)

Hi Martin, da würde ich jetzt doch gerne mit dir tauschen wollen, ich war heute zwar auch mit dem Renner in fetter Sonne unterwegs, war aber trotzdem wars arschk... 
Und Kulturprogramm hats hier auch nicht.
Lass es dir weiter gut gehen, liebe Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2017)

Danke *Simone*  und bei den Bildern ist es vielleicht ein wenig wärmer bei euch. Bin gespannt auf Schneebilder.
*Bjanbi* danke für dein Angebot, doch ich glaube bei mir wird es dieses Jahr knapp mit Urlaub.


----------



## ThomasBS (15. Februar 2017)

Also hier in Köln waren es heute 15 Grad. Kurze Hose und dünne Jacke waren vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2017)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Also hier in Köln waren es heute 15 Grad. Kurze Hose und dünne Jacke waren vollkommen ausreichend.



Hallo *Thomas*, schön von Dir zu hören, hast ein neuen fahrbaren Untersatz. Ich verfolge dein Tun im Westen und Du hast dort ja schon etwas Anschluß gefunden. Wettertechnisch war der Umzug in den Westen sicherlich ein Gewinn und bald ist noch Karneval. Mein Schwager wohnt in Bonn und da fängt der Frühling auch früher an, als bei uns.
Ich habe wohl gestern etwas zu viel Sonne in den Norden geschickt, denn hier war es überwiegend bedeckt und leider auch etwas Nieselregen. Heute waren wir auf dem höchsten anfahrbaren Punkt auf Lanzarote, 11 Kilometer am Stück bergauf und bei 590 m hatte man einen super Ausblick; war aber oben sehr frisch und "Lang" wieder runter.
Da ich das erste Mal auf Lanzarote bin, hatte ich eigentlich nur mit toter Mondlandschaft gerechnet, doch die Insel ist z.T. sehr grün.








*Adolfo* schick mal ein wenig Sonne wieder zurück. Was liegt bei euch Sonntag an, soll ja auch im Norden warm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (15. Februar 2017)

Hi *Martin *
Hier brennt der Planet Sonne ohne Ende super Wetter 
Für Sonntag ist noch alles möglich  
Danke für die Fotos ich wünsche euch weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Für Sonntag ist noch alles möglich


*Adolfo*, ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## ThomasBS (15. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Thomas*, schön von Dir zu hören, hast ein neuen fahrbaren Untersatz. Ich verfolge dein Tun im Westen und Du hast dort ja schon etwas Anschluß gefunden.


*Martin *stalkst du mich etwas.  
Ich habe tatsächlich einen neuen und passenden Untersatz für das Bergische Land, Wupperthal und Siebengebirge. Das Bike, was ich in BS noch hatte, war nicht passend. Dann holte ich mir ein 29er HT um Kondition zu bolzen, aber hier in NRW kam das Gefährt schnell an seine Grenzen. Jetzt habe ich ein Giant Trance X und das Ding macht richtig Laune. 
Dieses Jahr, sofern es der Job zuläßt, werde ich bei den zwei Gruppen, die ich hier ausmachte, des öfteren mitfahren. Im April werde ich auch einen Fahrtechnik Kurs mitmachen, da ich doch etwas unsicher im ruppigen Geläuf wurde.  

Sonnige Grüße vom Rhein


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2017)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> *Martin *stalkst du mich etwas.


Nö , doch man will ja sehen, was unser Nordlicht im Westen so erlebt; verfolgst unser Tun hier um Braunschweig auch noch. Wie ich so lesen konnte sind die Jungs und Mädel in deinem neuen Revier bischen mehr Downhill erprobt und da macht ein Fully vielleicht mehr Sinn. 


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Kurs mitmachen


Da müsste ich wohl auch was tun. Wir bleiben in Verbindung und ggf. ergibt sich mal was im Westen.


----------



## Kniggy (15. Februar 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

ich würde für den kommenden Sonntag, 19.2. eine Runde anbieten.
Start ist wie immer 9 Uhr Rote Wiese. Die Runde wird ca. 40-50km haben und in den Westen von Braunschweig führen.
Wettermäßig ist bisher alles dabei: Regen, Wind, Sonne 

Am besten hier kurz zusagen damit ich ungefähr wieviele wir sind.


Gruß Marko


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Februar 2017)

Hi *Marko *
Da bin ich natürlich dabei 
zum Thema gutes Wetter  sollten wir uns von *Martin *und *Senhora *Unterstützung holen


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön *Marko*, dann geht ja was in Braunschweig.


----------



## Tony- (16. Februar 2017)

In der Hoffnung, dass die Sonne sich gegen Mittag zeigt bin ich am Sonntag mit meinem Felt los und habe den Norden von Braunschweig Erkundet.




Statt Sonne wurde es immer windiger und kälter. Auf diesem blöden Ackerfeld bei Meine habe ich mir auch noch einen Platten geholt..




Nach den Reparaturarbeiten bei Frischen 0 Grad im Wind bin ich irgendwie nicht mehr warm geworden beim treten. 
Musste Schnell nach Hause und habe eine Abkürzung über die gammelige Zugbrücke genommen. Immer wieder aufregend darüber zu rollen.. 




Jetzt warte ich erst mal den Frühling und mildere Temperaturen ab bevor ich mich wieder aufs Rad schwinge, keine Lust mehr auf die Kälte.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Anton, sehr schöne Bilder, am besten gefällt mir die Aufnahme von der Eisenbahn Brücke.  Ein Platten bei den Temperaturen brauch keiner, bei der Reparatur  kūhlt man komplett aus. Bei den Temperaturen lass ich den Renner im Keller.
Heute hier wieder top Wetter, Sonne satt bei 23°. Wir haben heute den Norden mit dem Auto erkundet und die wichtigsten Highlights besucht. Die Insel ist ein Traum und bester als Fuerteventura. Am Nachmittag nochmal alleine auf den Hausberg; man kommt auf 630m ū.N.N. , habe noch ein Zufahrtsweg zu einer Radarstation gefunden. 


 
Auf dem nachfolgenden Bild sieht man, dass der Aspalt z.T. brutal rauh ist und bei den Abfahrten reintreten musst, um vorwärts zu kommen. Der eigentliche Anstieg sind knapp 12 Kilometer am Stück,  zwischen 3 bis 7 % und im mittleren Dritte bis 12%.


 
Ich hoffe Sonntag  passt bei euch das Wetter.  Sonnige Grūsse von Insel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (17. Februar 2017)

Schöne Panoramen da auf der Insel, soll das auf dem 2ten Bild auch Asphalt sein?


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo *Martin von *solchen Temperaturen können wir hier nur träumen 
Schöne Aufnahmen 
Ich bin mal gespannt was wir Sonntag für Wetter bekommen 
Bestimmt um die 20 grad


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2017)

Adolfo mit den 20 ° kann ich euch nur wūnschen,  dann muss ich mich nicht wieder so doll umstellen.
Anton der Aspalt ist leider auf den Nebenstraßen so krass, dafür kein Strassenverkehr, aber die Reifen sind sicherlich schnell runter. Heute geht es in den Sūden zu den Feuerbergen und den Weinanbaugebiet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2017)

So, heute waren wir auf dem Mond. Man fährt 30 Kilometer und alles sieht anders aus. Wir waren heute im Sūden mit dem Auto . Die Landschaft ist schon bizarr und ähnelt ein wenig Fuerteventura,  also der Norden gefällt mir etwas besser. Wenn man will und natürlich kann, ist diese Insel ein ideales Trainingslager fūr Anfang der Saison. Heute hätte man mit dem Rad 130 Kilometer zurückgelegt mit knapp 2100 Höhenmeter und z.T. bösen  Wind. Hut ab von den Jungs und Mädels, die wir ūberholt haben und jedes Alter vertreten .  Morgen nochmal ins Landesinnere, aber altersgerecht.


 


 
Sieht hier etwas anders aus, als gestern. Schwarzes Aspaltband unter schwarzen Grund. Ach so, heute 28 Grad in der Sonne; am Montag werde ich erfrieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2017)

So eine Woche wieder rum  und bald wieder lang und Regenjacke. Heute nochmal quer ūber die Insel bei stūrmischen Wind und haben unter anderem das Sportcentrum bei La Santa angeschaut, wo z.T. die Profis trainieren, aber da gibt es sonst nichts , dass die Sportler dort ablenken kann , muss man wollen. Schwimmen ging da heute nicht, nur Wellenreiten. 


 
Marko und Adolfo viel Spaß bei der Tour und ich hoffe ihr bleibt trocken.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo *Martin *wir werden berichten es soll ja bis mittags trocken bleiben 
Wir sind  ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2017)

Dann mal viel Spaß  und hoffen wir mal, dass es trocken bleibt, habt ja schon mal Plusgrade.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Februar 2017)

Hi *Marko *sehr geil das du heute die Tour für Martin übernommen hast 
Ich hatte richtig Spaß riesen Gaudi  mit netten Leuten kann man da nur sagen  und sportlich unterwegs


----------



## Kniggy (19. Februar 2017)

So, von mir auch eine kurze Rückmeldung: Wir sind von der Roten Wiese am Südsee entlang ins Geitelder Holz gefahren. Dort einige Trails mitgenommen und anschließend am Funkturm Broitzem vorbei ins Gleidinger Holz/Timmerlaher Busch. Da wieder einige schöne Trails gefahren und über Madamenweg und Kröppelberg Richtung Norden weiter. Hier warteten im Lammer Holz, Pawelsches Holz und Ölper Holz noch ein paar Trails auf uns. Zurück ging es dann mehr oder weniger entspannt über das Ringgleis 
Ich hatte am Ende inkl. An- und Abfahrt 50 km, mit einem respektablen 19er Schnitt, auf dem Tacho. 
Das Wetter war auch super. Zeitweise sogar Sonnenschein 
Danke an meine Begleiter: Adolfo, Daniel und Max.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Februar 2017)

*Marko *was macht dein Bein 
Der Hund war ja nicht so gut auf Biker  zusprechen  unglaublich das der Typ den Hund nicht halten konnte


----------



## Kniggy (19. Februar 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Marko *was macht dein Bein
> Der Hund war ja nicht so gut auf Biker  zusprechen  unglaublich das der Typ den Hund nicht halten konnte



Ach, war halb so wild.  Kleiner Kratzer am Schienbein. Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht doch warten bis Herrchen seinen Köter unter Kontrolle hat... oder einfach schneller fahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2017)

*Marko*, super für deine Unterstützung und da habt ihr ja ordentlich Gas gegeben. Nah *Adolfo*, musstest Du dich ein wenig lang machen, um mit dem Jungvolk mitzuhalten, doch mit deinem Racerbike, machbar. Waren ja mal wieder 26er mit am Start.
Mit Hunden und ihren Herrchen, die damit nicht klar kommen, hatten wir ja leider schon öfter Kontakt. Da kann Benedikt ein Lied von singen, mit der Rolle im letzten Jahr.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Februar 2017)

Martin, heute waren wir in Deinem Revier unterwegs!!
Von Bevenrode bis Rühme fast nur auf Trails.



Nicht optimal der Weg durch Wenden auf der Hauptstraße, mein Kumpel ist einfach vorweggefahren.
43,5km am Ende und - der Vollständigkeit halber - 155 hm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2017)

*Torsten*, super. Jetzt sehe ich, Du kommst aus Rötgesbüttel, wo es den leckeren Fleischsalat gibt; da habe ich mal während meiner Unizeit das alte Abwassersystem vermessen, um es an das Neubaugebiet anzuschließen. Dein Kumpel kommt aus Meine, von dort sind es bei meiner Tour für euch 48 Kilometer mit 220 Hm. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Nicht optimal der Weg durch Wenden auf der Hauptstraße


Ja, da wäre ich über die Bienroder Kieskuhle gefahren und über die alte Stahlkonstruktionsbrücke über den Wiesenpfad nach Thune.


----------



## webster1972 (21. Februar 2017)

Hihi,für mich sind das iwie alles noch Tagestouren!  Lag aber die letzten Tage auch mit Grippe flach. Aber nu ja,wenns was wärmer wird könnte ich mir ja mal sonen Tag um die Ohren schlagen!


----------



## DigitalB (22. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da kann Benedikt ein Lied von singen, mit der Rolle im letzten Jahr



Ohh ja 
Ich warte nochmal auf so ein Vieh! Der wird nie wieder in eine Wade beißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Februar 2017)

Axel, erstmal gute Besserung und immer am Ball bleiben. Bene,  die Hunde haben ja eigentlich keine Schuld, sondern die Halter, aber auch wie bei Dir, fūhlen sie sich noch im Recht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2017)

Wir wollen Sonntag wieder auf Tour gehen  und hatten auch vor, parallel eine Einsteigergruppe starten zu lassen. Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Kerim auf den 38 Kilometern begleiten möchte und damit ihr euch nicht verfahrt, würde diesmal Marko die Gruppe führen. Falls Interesse, einfach mal melden, egal ob Männ- oder Weiblein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2017)

Heute mal wieder bei unseren Temperaturen Rad gefahren. Der Boden war nach den Regentagen gut aufgeweicht und leider wieder ein schleichenden Platten gehabt; Dorn gefahren. Bei solchem Wetter hat man wenigsten schöne Wasserdurchfahrten.



 
*Torsten* habe unsere Nordtour angetestet, alle Trails gibt es noch und sind auch fahrbar. Hier mal paar Bilder von heute, vielleicht weist Du wo ich sie geschossen habe.


 
... auch eine schöne Überführung und Wasserdurchfahrten mit Querhölzer gab es auch.


 

*Marko* haben sich paar Einsteiger bei der Uni gefunden oder warten die auch auf 18 Grad und Sonne satt, also Ende April, Anfang Mai.


----------



## Kniggy (25. Februar 2017)

Ne, hat sich leider niemand gemeldet. Wetter ist aber gerade auch wirklich nicht schön.. 

Bild vom Donnerstag:


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2017)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Ne, hat sich leider niemand gemeldet.


... schade, halt bei 18 Grad werden sie wach. Marko die Wabe ist ja auch ordentlich hoch ; muss man jetzt durchschwimmen und nicht fahren. Morgen sind wir dann zu sechst.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Februar 2017)

Das wird ja morgen eine schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2017)

... War aber schon schlimmer mit Schlamm. Werde wahrscheinlich eine Sache raus lassen,  sonst werde ich noch mit Matsch von euch beworfen.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Februar 2017)

Nix raus lassen


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Februar 2017)

Hi Martin 
Genial die Tour bin begeistert es war wieder sehr geil 
Mit den Jungs macht es auch richtig Spaß 
So bike ist geputzt  und jetzt geht es zum Karneval mit den Kindern  als Hamburger darf man sowas nicht verpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (26. Februar 2017)

Moin Freunde des grobstolligen Reifenprofils, 
es war mal wieder schön ;-) 

Hier ein paar Impressionen aus der kleinen lustigen Kamera[emoji1362]





Grün ist immer noch in Mode [emoji23][emoji12]






 Ab durch die Hecke / Schilf 






Braunschweiger Feuchtgebiete 





Martin "The Guide" und Robert 





Kette links[emoji1591]





Diese portugiesische Power ... das muss an den Energiekugeln liegen [emoji106][emoji23]

Kette rechts und bis in zwei Wochen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2017)

Da meldet sich der Guide auch mal zurück . Mit dem Wetter wieder Glück gehabt, trocken und Temperaturen mit 5-9° super. Wir waren heute zu acht, Dank erstmal für eure Begleitung und es freut mich, dass ihr euren Spaß hattet. Die Strecke hatte 42 Kilometer mit ca. 170 Hm, bei einem Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von 17 Kilometer. Der Boden hat echt gebremst und das waren die Extrahöhenmeter , aber dafür schöne Wasserdurchfahrten und die hat man nicht im Sommer. Bene schöne Bilder und wenn ich sage " Kette links", dann geht nichts anderes oder Stau. Adolfo an der Schärfe arbeiten wir noch.


 


 
Adolfo, da gab es etwas nasse Füsse.  Bei den 29er liegt ja eigentlich das Tretlager höher, oder.
Vom Karneval haben wir auch noch den größten Teil der Motivwagen gesehen; habe kurz umgezwischt, um alles mitzunehmen.

Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Februar 2017)

Ja *Martin *du musst langsam aufrüsten


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2017)

... oder ich mach später die Einsteigergruppe, da geht noch 26er, bin so geizig und wenn nur Racefully mit 10 Kilo.


----------



## Rob-Black (26. Februar 2017)

Moin, ich muss auch sagen es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht  ich komme gerne mal wieder mit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Februar 2017)

*Rob *bleib dran  bist super mitgefahren  hast richtig biss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (26. Februar 2017)

Schöne Tour heute! Im Norden ist für mich auch noch vieles neu und unerfahren. 
Demnächst muss es aber mal in Harz oder Asse gehen, damit unsere Bergab-Performance mal richtig zur Geltung kommt


----------



## Rob-Black (26. Februar 2017)

Ich denke Elm und Asse sind da auch nicht so übel für den Einstieg [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Du kommst aus Rötgesbüttel, wo es den leckeren Fleischsalat gibt;


Genau Martin, ich komme aus Rötgesbüttel! Den leckeren Fleischsalat und mehr leckere Sachen gibt's hier bei Emmerich.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hier mal paar Bilder von heute, vielleicht weist Du wo ich sie geschossen habe.


Puh, das ist sehr sehr schwer Martin!!
Klar, auf dem zweiten Foto, das ist die Eisenbahnbrücke über den Mittellandkanal bei Bechtsbüttel.
Bei den beiden anderen Fotos muss ich passen.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Februar 2017)

Unsere Sonntagsrunde heute ging Richtung Westen.
Highlight war der Okertrail bei Dalldorf.
Ansonsten überwiegend Feld- und Waldwege, am Ende 40km.


Eigentlich wollten wir den Okertrail zwischen Neubrück und Groß Schwülper noch fahren, mussten dann aber in Didderse abkürzen.


----------



## Tony- (27. Februar 2017)

Moin, ich war am Sonntag Richtung Süden Unterwegs, erstaunlicherweise war es überwiegend trocken und die Sonne lies sich auch ab und an blicken 






Kniggy schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute! Im Norden ist für mich auch noch vieles neu und unerfahren.
> Demnächst muss es aber mal in Harz oder Asse gehen, damit unsere Bergab-Performance mal richtig zur Geltung kommt


Wäre auch der Elm eine Option? Will demnächst mal wenn es noch ein bisschen wärmer wird mit der Bahn nach Helmstedt fahren dann erst mal runter Richtung Schöningen und anschließend längst über den Elm zurück nach Braunschweig. Dabei würde ich gerne ein Paar schöne lange Abfahrten mitnehmen, habe nur keine Ahnung welche davon wirklich schön und gut zu fahren sind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo *Anton*, schön dass Du den Sonntag auch genutzt hast und uns davon berichtest, mit Bild und als wir um kurz vor 12 am Ziel waren, schien tatsächlich die Sonne. Bei unser Tour waren die Trails z.T. noch gut matschig und da macht der Elm auf Trails noch keinen Sinn, die Reifen setzen sich zu und man wird sich z.T. durch den Matsch quälen , aber wenn eine längere Trockenphase war, geht es natürlich auch dort hin.
*Torsten* mit Bechsbüttel hattest Du natürlich Recht  und Wasserdurchfahrten sehen natürlich überall gleich aus ; war aber der schöne Trailabschnitt bei Eickhorst. Deine Tour am Sonntag an der Oker war auch top, den Abschnitt von Hillerse in Richtung Didderse kenne ich auch und die Route von Dalldorf bis zur Schunterbrücke bei Walle habe ich schon eine 62 Kilometertour für mich geplant, da das auch für mich Neuland wäre.
*Robert* tut mir natürlich Leid, dass Du und ich auch, gestern gefordert waren, doch alle waren dicht beisammen und ich hatte das Gefühl ihr wolltet noch schneller, doch mit meiner Erkältung und der Plattentour vom Samstag ging bei mir auch nicht mehr , nächstens einfach mich ansprechen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2017)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute!


Danke *Marko* und meine Frage, hat Matthias ein Film gemacht und wenn ja, kann man ihn irgendwann mal sehen, dann bin ich vielleicht auch mal in Aktion zu sehen .


----------



## Rob-Black (27. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Anton*, schön dass Du den Sonntag auch genutzt hast und uns davon berichtest, mit Bild und als wir um kurz vor 12 am Ziel waren, schien tatsächlich die Sonne. Bei unser Tour waren die Trails z.T. noch gut matschig und da macht der Elm auf Trails noch keinen Sinn, die Reifen setzen sich zu und man wird sich z.T. durch den Matsch quälen , aber wenn eine längere Trockenphase war, geht es natürlich auch dort hin.
> *Torsten* mit Bechsbüttel hattest Du natürlich Recht  und Wasserdurchfahrten sehen natürlich überall gleich aus ; war aber der schöne Trailabschnitt bei Eickhorst. Deine Tour am Sonntag an der Oker war auch top, den Abschnitt von Hillerse in Richtung Didderse kenne ich auch und die Route von Dalldorf bis zur Schunterbrücke bei Walle habe ich schon eine 62 Kilometertour für mich geplant, da das auch für mich Neuland wäre.
> *Robert* tut mir natürlich Leid, dass Du und ich auch, gestern gefordert waren, doch alle waren dicht beisammen und ich hatte das Gefühl ihr wolltet noch schneller, doch mit meiner Erkältung und der Plattentour vom Samstag ging bei mir auch nicht mehr , nächstens einfach mich ansprechen.



Ach da wäre sicher noch was gegangen [emoji41]ich hab ja noch bisschen was dran gehängt und hab die Tour bei mir auf 80km ausgedehnt [emoji12]


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2017)

Rob-Black schrieb:


> Ach da wäre sicher noch was gegangen


Nah, dann war ja alles richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (27. Februar 2017)

Ja ich war am Samstag Abend zur Alkoholaufnahme verabredet und bin am Sonntag dementsprechend erst spät wach geworden. Gegen 12 war ich erst im Lechlumer Holz angekommen und habe viele frische MTB Spuren gesehen, ich dachte ihr seid auch hier unterwegs gewesen, aber ihr wart ja im Norden Fahrräder baden.
In dem Elm war ich letztes Jahr im Frühling und habe mich nur im Matsch fesgefahren, bin dann völlig unspektakulär die Waldautobahn runter..


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> aber ihr wart ja im Norden Fahrräder baden.


Stimmt; baden ist gut.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Februar 2017)

Wie Matsch, Nässe, etc. was meint ihr nur alle?  

Ich habe traumhafte 19 Grad, in der Sonne noch wesentlich mehr, ein paar Bilder gibt's, hatte aber bisher nicht soviel Lust zum fotografieren, Wetter zu gut. 


 
Ist nur eins, die anderen Bilder lädt das blöde System nicht hoch, warum auch immer.

Einziger Nachteil für lange Klamotten viel zu warm und nicht genug kurzes mit, nächstes Mal wird wieder das Auto vollgeknallt.  

Pfiat enk


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2017)

Simone hast ja Kaiserwetter , ein Traum und 19 Grad, ist ja wärmer als auf Malle . Ab Mittag wird aber der Schnee bei den Temperaturen etwas sülzig werden.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> die anderen Bilder lädt das blöde System nicht hoch


... kann sein, dass die Datenmenge zu groß ist, denn bei meine Sony muss ich auch auf geringere Empfindlichkeit stellen damit ich die Bilder im Thread hochladen kann. Dir noch viel Spaß und freuen uns auf weitere schöne Alpeneindrücke. Ich muss leider meine Erkältung erstmal auskurieren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Februar 2017)

Hast Du ne Erkältung aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht, das ist aber kein schönes Souvenir  da drücke ich Dir beide Daumen für ne schnelle Genesung. 

Ich bin heute früh um 6 Uhr wach geworden und es hat unaufhörlich dicke Frau Holle Flocken geschneit, Supi!!!

Also raus in den Schnee, erst war es noch ein wenig trüb, aber gegen Mittag kam auch die Sonne heraus, bin dann gleich mal kurz rüber nach Österreich, Schneetesten

War ein genialer Tag im Schnee, ich glaube die Schweine hatten genau soviel Spaß wie ich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Erkältung aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht


... hab ich mir hier eingefangen, in meinem beruflichen Umfeld alle erkältet. Meine letzte Erkältung hatte ich Ende Dezember, könnte platzen. Super Bilder mit Trüffelschwein . Hat es einen Namen oder kommt es auf den Teller. Der blaue Himmel bei dir ist leider dem grauen gewichen, aber im Neuschnee fahren macht sicherlich Spaß. Am Samstag soll es bei uns kurz warm werden, ich hoffe dann bin ich wieder fit. Dir weiterhin viel Spaß und Dank für die Bilder.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Februar 2017)

So ist es ja meist, einer bringt es mit und später teilen sich alle das Vergnügen. 

Aber bis Samstag hast Du ja noch ein paar Tage zum auskurieren und dann bei, hoffentlich, Sonnenschein aufs Rad?!  

Die süßen Schweine kommen natürlich nicht auf den Teller, niemals.

Ich esse generell wenig Fleisch und wenn ganz bewusst aus guter Haltung, nur direkt vom Erzeuger.
Hier unten (Allgäu/AUT/ITA) ja kein Problem und wenn ich heim bin, wird halt verzichtet.

Der neue Schnee war übrigens super zum Fahren, sowohl LL als auch Fat, da verzichte ich gern mal einen Tag auf Sonne. 
Wenn's so weitergegangen wäre, hätte die Sonne eh das ganze Weiss gefressen, mit den Temperaturen. 
Bis bald


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2017)

Meine MTB-Tour habe ich auf Sonntag verschoben, denn Samstag nochmal entspannt. Torsten ich war heute auf Entdeckungstour im Norden und habe meine 62 Kilometer auf 43 Kilometer gekürzt. Der Okertrail bei Schwülper ist echt top  und ich war das erste mal, wo Schunter und Oker sich treffen; bischen Weiterbildung. Wo wart ihr heute oder Samstag genutzt. Simone ist die schöne Zeit bald vorbei.  Pierre viel Spaß ab Montag auf Malle und ich hoffe es ist alle gepackt. Ich muss noch etwas warten. Hier paar Bilder von heute.




Hochzeit von Schunter und Oker. Die Schunter hatte aber die stärkere Strömung.


 
Bei der Jahreszeit hatte man auch immer Blick zur Oker frei.
Torsten ich habe die Tour auf Koomot und Bikemap für die Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt. Kannst Du ggf. mit deinem Kumpel mal unter die Reifen nehmen; habe auch ein Trail gefunden, der noch nicht kartentechnisch erfasst war.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/14536582

https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3896046-walle-schwulper-rolfsbuttel-rethen/

Schönen Sonntag noch und ggf. in einer Woche.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. März 2017)

Martin, nochmal zu Deinem Bilderrätsel: das erste Bild hattest Du noch nicht aufgelöst - das müsste an der A2-Brücke über die Schunter zwischen Lincolnsiedlung und Bienrode sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (5. März 2017)

Hallo Martin, schön das Du wieder fit bist, sieht ja auf den Bildern recht trocken aus bei euch.
Ich war heute das erste mal wieder im hannoverschen Umland unterwegs (bin gestern zurück gekommen, leider), da wars sumpfig und ich habe mich schön eingesaut.
Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Schnee, man bleibt wesentlich sauberer.

Werde wohl nächste Woche nochmal für 4 Tage runterfahren, ein kleiner Trainingsblock mehr kann ja nicht schaden, muss mal sehen wie das hier mit meinen Kunden passt.

Schöne Woche an ALLE.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. März 2017)

Martin unsere Wege haben sich mehrmals gekreuzt heute!
Eine schöne Runde bist Du gefahren, danke fürs hochladen, bauen wir sicher mal mit ein.
Unglaublich, an der Schuntermündung in die Oker bin ich mehrfach vorbeigefahren und hab sie nicht wahrgenommen.

Letzte Woche ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich noch nicht im Ölper Holz und im Pawelschen Holz radeln war. 
Heute ging die Sonntagsrunde mit meinem Kumpel dorthin, einige Passagen habe ich bei Dir auf bikemap.net abgeschaut. 53 km waren es am Ende, auf der Rückfahrt glücklicherweise mit Rückenwind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> das müsste an der A2-Brücke über die Schunter zwischen Lincolnsiedlung und Bienrode sein.


Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen; super erkannt, da war es knapp an nasse Füsse. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin unsere Wege haben sich mehrmals gekreuzt heute!


Torsten, vielleicht habe ich euch heute gesehen, da ich auf dem Rückweg bei dem Fischteich bei Bechtsbüttel, um ca. 10:30 zwei MTBler in Richtung Bienroder Kieskuhle fahren gesehen habe; ca. 100 m vor mir; der zweite hatte ein Rucksack auf dem Rücken. Wart ihr ja heute gut unterwegs.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> schön das Du wieder fit bist,


Danke Simone, aber wieder langsam rantasten, um ein Rückfall zu vermeiden; heute locker 130er Puls.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Schnee, man bleibt wesentlich sauberer.


... und das Rad auch. Bei mir waren die Wegen und Trails an sich, gut fahrbar, da im Norden sehr sandiger Boden ist. Da kannst Du dich ja nochmal auf ein Kurzurlaub freuen. Ich muss leider noch etwas länger warten, aber dann hoffentlich wieder in "Kurz". Euch eine schöne Woche. Ich werde morgen vielleicht meine Muna-Tour mal vorfahren, um sie euch später mal zu zeigen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> da wars sumpfig und ich habe mich schön eingesaut.


Simone, war bei mir heute auch , aber wenigstens ging der Dreck gut vom Rad. 42 Kilometer im Dauernieselregen, muss nicht sein. War heute Richtung Munalehre, ehemaliges Munitionslager und alle Schleichwege noch fahrbar, um aus dem abgezäunten Gelände wieder raus zu kommen. Bei Dir heute indoor oder auch draußen mit Matsch gespielt.


----------



## torstiohneh (6. März 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, vielleicht habe ich euch heute gesehen, da ich auf dem Rückweg bei dem Fischteich bei Bechtsbüttel, um ca. 10:30 zwei MTBler in Richtung Bienroder Kieskuhle fahren gesehen habe; ca. 100 m vor mir; der zweite hatte ein Rucksack auf dem Rücken.


Dann haben wir uns ganz ganz knapp verpasst, Martin. Der mit dem Rucksack das war ich, meistens strampele ich hinterher .


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ganz knapp verpasst


Super; ich habe es mir fast gedacht und ich wollte erst hinterher, doch Frühstück war angesagt. Klein ist doch die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (7. März 2017)

*Martin *42 km im Nieselregen ist natürlich Mist, dafür sind die Temperaturen ja wenigstens human, für März.

Ich musste heute ne Fortbildung in Hamburg absolvieren, Punkte sammeln für gewisse Lizenzen, 9h + Pause rein Indoor. Rumsitzen und sogenannten Dozenten zuhören, furchtbar, aber da muss man halt ab und an durch.

Morgen geht's wieder raus und Allgäu bzw. Tannheimer Tal ab Sonntag geht auch klar.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2017)

Simone,  Lehrgänge können schon ermūden und als aktiver Mensch tut man sich doppelt schwer , aber jetzt kannst Du dich nochmal auf eine Auszeit freuen. Viel Spass im Schnee, soll ja wohl ab 500 m weiss sein.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. März 2017)

Na mal sehen, soll ja noch ein wenig mehr schneien bis Sonntag, vielleicht sind dann die Verhältnisse so wie ich sie verlassen habe. 
Halt mich ja meist über 900 m auf.

Geht ihr Sonntag auf Tour? Prognosen sind ja nicht schlecht, zumindest was die Temperaturen angeht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Geht ihr Sonntag auf Tour?


Jepp . Einladung geht Donnerstag raus. Wettertechnisch sieht es ganz gut aus; trocken, 5-9°.


----------



## webster1972 (9. März 2017)

Moin! Zur Sonntagstour würde ich mich zur Krabbelgruppe gesellen wenns denn eine gibt. Ansonsten gibts nen Schiesstrainingswettkampf als Alternative.


----------



## DigitalB (10. März 2017)

Moin Freunde des grobstolligen Reifenprofils,
sollte das Wetter gut werden, werde ich mit der RR-Truppe los. 
Regnet es und die lycratragenden Schmalspurfahrer wollen nicht fahren, hole ich den Trecker aus dem Keller und schließe mich euch an ;-).
Martin, beachtest du die Bombenräumung im Mascheroder Holz?


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2017)

Hallo  Axel, wieder Boden unter den Fūssen.  Die Resonanz ist leider noch zu gering und auch der TU -Verteiler ist noch im Winterschlaf; also ist Sonntag Schiesswettkampf angesagt.
Bene die Bombe wird Samstag geräumt. Sonntag werden wir wohl auf dich verzichten mūssen, da das Wetter ganz gut aussehen soll.


----------



## webster1972 (10. März 2017)

Ja,bin wieder runter von den Planken. OK,das bringt ja nix mit meiner Fitness eines Mastschwein's. Dann viel Spaß im Schlamm! 
Mh,hab grad festgestellt das mein Rad von alleine bremst! Hab mich doch nich vertan,die Nabenlager am Hinterrad haben Spiel und die Felge läuft an der Bremse an.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> mein Rad von alleine bremst


*Axel*, dann ist das Lager aber schon länger am Ende . Sind bei dir Industrielager drin oder eine Shimanonarbe.
Ich war heute ein wenig um Braunschweig unterwegs und habe paar Trail angetestet für spätere Touren. Die Trails waren aber gut zu fahren trotz z.T. schöner Wasserdurchfahrten. *Torsten* hast Du meine Mail nicht erhalten.


----------



## Tony- (11. März 2017)

Das sind sehr ausgefallene Trails, die du getestet hast Martin.  Rauffahren kann man auf den Berg aber nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Rauffahren kann man auf den Berg aber nicht wirklich oder?


Anton klar. Über ein Schleichweg kommt man auf das abgeschlossene Gelände. Auf einer 14 % Auffahrrampe geht es auf 104m ü.N.N. und dann über eine 40 % Rampe runter; kann man aber nicht bis zum Fuss runterfahren, da ein Zaunfragment umgangen werden muss. Habe schon eine Tour geplant mit der Einlage, wegen der Abwechselung.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. März 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Über ein Schleichweg kommt man auf das abgeschlossene Gelände.


Martin, den musst Du mir mal zeigen, ich war in 2016 da und hab nichts gefunden!


----------



## webster1972 (12. März 2017)

Na ja Martin, das Hinterrad kippt vllt n halben cm und nur unter Last aber wegen der HS33 läufts dann recht flott an am rechten Bremsbelag.Bin auch nur drauf gekommen weils schlagartig schwerer ging auf Asphalt mit Rückenwind,unbelastet läufts noch seidenweich.  Wollte aber nich auf Scheibe umbauen bei dem Bike,das lohnt nich finanziell also gibts nur neue was breitere Laufräder für Taschengeld und Conti X-Kings. Die alten Räder sind mit Konuslagern,werden neu gefettet und eingestellt wenn die noch nich eingelaufen sind und werden Wechselsatz oder verkauft.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

So, wir sind aus dem Westen zurück. Die Jungs haben die Wasserdurchfahrten gerockt.. Dank an meine Pfadfinder Marko, Rochus und Thore, hat super Spaß gemacht und viel Neuland dabei, auch für Thore. Die Strecke hatte 54 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm, bei einem Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von etwa 13 Kilometer. Da waren leckere Sachen dabei; der Wiesenpfad bei Bortfeld musste man alles rausquetschen und die Trails an den Fischteichen waren wohl der Hammer, ein Fehler, Purzelbaum und ab ins Nass. Der Rückweg war voll Gegenwind und das waren die Extrahöhenmeter; am Steinberg musste man trotz leicht bergab mittreten, sonst hätten wir gestanden. Paar Bilder auf meiner Seite und hier das schönste von Marko.


 


 


 
Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. nächsten Sonntag mal im Norden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, den musst Du mir mal zeigen, ich war in 2016 da und hab nichts gefunden!


Torsten, baue ich mal eine Tour zusammen, aber vielleicht nächstes Wochenende gemeinsam.


----------



## Rob-Black (12. März 2017)

Nächste Woche wäre ich sicher auch wieder mit dabei  


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kniggy (12. März 2017)

Coole Tour heute und noch coolere Fotos  Danke Martin!
Die Luft hat auch noch bis nach Hause gereicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Die Luft hat auch noch bis nach Hause gereicht.


Marko, ein Platten pro Tour reicht aber auch. 


Kniggy schrieb:


> Coole Tour heute und noch coolere Fotos


Danke; freue mich selber, wenn Neuland dabei ist, obwohl ich um Braunschweig schon viel gefahren bin und dann so geile Trails, wie halt bei Lengede; man muss auch mal alte Pfade verlassen. Das Foto ist auch auf dem Punkt geknips und ohne mehrfach Auslöser, bin selbst begeistert.


----------



## Tony- (12. März 2017)

Wo findet ihr immer so tolle Pfützen?  Klasse Foto mit den ganzen Wasserspritzern! Hab heute neue Hardware auf neuen Trails getestet, bin aber trocken geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (12. März 2017)

Geile Fotos Martin
Auf den Punkt getroffen


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt getroffen


Danke Adolfo, hat heute gepasst. Hast gefehlt.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wo findet ihr immer so tolle Pfützen?


Anton, die habe ich gestern gefunden und gleich eingebunden, da ich wusste die Jungs haben keine Angst vor nassen Füssen.





 
... sind schon verrückte Jungs und auch ein Mädel dabei, die alles mitmachen.
Die Neuteile machen das Rad schneller  oder bleiben nur die Klamotten trocken.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. März 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke hatte 54 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm


Da habt ihr richtig reingehauen heute, klasse, und coole Fotos!


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Da habt ihr richtig reingehauen heute


Ja Torsten, hab aber auch heute meine Beine gemerkt. Wo wart ihr heute unterwegs.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. März 2017)

Unsere Runde heute: 37,5 km, ca. 140 hm.
Der biestige Ostwind hat uns heute auch geärgert.
Die Highlights:
Furt nördlich von Ribbesbüttel (leider kein Foto mit Fahrer), Wiesenpfad in Gifhorn-Winkel, Trails in den Wittkopsbergen, Trail durch den Dünenwald bei Neubokel, für mich neuer Trail am alten Bahndamm westlich von Wilsche. 
Ansonsten einsame Wege mit Sandboden und Schmadder im Wilscher Wald und im Leiferder Wald, aber das ist ja gut für die Beine.




Hier gab es bis zum letzten Jahr eine Behelfsbrücke über die Hehlenriede. Nachdem die Brücke entfernt wurde ist als Ersatz diese Furt angelegt worden.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2017)

Schöne Bilder Martin! 
Bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn du die neuen Trails in neuen Touren einbaust ;-) 

Ich will auch mal Rückmeldung von meiner Runde mit den Jungs vom Treff am Turm geben.

Es ging mit 9 Mann und mit einem 29er Schnitt um die Asse und am Ende nochmal mit harten Sprints durch den Elm. Am Ende standen 100km und 800Hm auf dem Garmin.  

Ich muss ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, das das ziemlich Bock bringt [emoji854].

Aber...Mountainbike fahren ist mindestens genauso cool ;-) 

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt 

https://www.relive.cc/view/897198116?r=wa



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

Torsten schöne Strecke und wäre auch alles Neuland für mich. Die Furt kommt natürlich super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

Bene, da habt ihr ja ordentlich Kilometer abgerissen. Bei dem Wind ein 29er Schnitt schon super, aber mit neun Mann kann man ja auch mal lutschen.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2017)

Ja! Ohne lutschen wäre das auch nie und nimmer gegangen. Ist echt effektiv. Aber auch äußerst stressig. Immer konzentriert fahren. Ein Fehler und 5 Leute liegen auf der fresse [emoji33]

Da lobe ich mir doch das Trailssurfen und Waldwege... da kann man wenigstens die Landschaft genießen [emoji4] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Aber auch äußerst stressig. Immer konzentriert fahren


Ja das kenne ich vom Velothon in Berlin und da hat es letztes Jahr vor meinen Augen mehrere zerrissen weil Vorderleute ihre Wasserpullen verloren haben.


DigitalB schrieb:


> da kann man wenigstens die Landschaft genießen


..nah heute war auch mehr der Blick nach unten gerichtet und auf der freien Pläne hat man sich klein gemacht, soweit es mit dem MTB ging.


----------



## Tony- (13. März 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Neuteile machen das Rad schneller  oder bleiben nur die Klamotten trocken.



Wenn ich mir nicht zu viel eingebildet habe, dann hat die Tubeless Umrüstung tatsächlich das Fahrrad ein bisschen schneller gemacht.. glaub ich.  Oder es waren die neuen Muesliriegel.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. März 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Fahrrad ein bisschen schneller gemacht


...wird ja auch nicht ohne Grund bei den Profis verwendet , die kämpfen ja um jede Sekunde und hätte vielleicht gestern mein Platten mit dem Dorn verhindert, aber ich flicke lieber mal ein Schlauch und habe nicht die Sauerei mit dem klebrigen Fingern wenn man doch mal reparieren muss. Dieses Jahr habe ich aber leider eine Serie mit Platten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2017)

Rob-Black schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wäre ich sicher auch wieder mit dabei


Hallo *Robert*, wir werden am Sonntag außer der Reihe im Norden fahren, auch wenn die Wetteraussichten nicht so prall sind. Marko wird wohl meine Einladung in den TU-Verteiler weiterleiten oder Du schreibst mir deine Mail als PN und ich schicke Dir die Einladung direkt.


----------



## webster1972 (15. März 2017)

Na mal gucken was das wird,aufm Weg zum Feuerteich kann ich ja schon mal vortrailen im Querumer Forst!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Weg zum Feuerteich


*Axel*, Feuerbrunnen. Kannst dich schon mal warm fahren, aber den durchqueren wir auch kurz.


----------



## webster1972 (16. März 2017)

Autsch,ich sehs schon! Da hat wieder die Autokorrektur zugeschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (16. März 2017)

Ach so,sollte sich keiner mehr finden für die Krabbelgruppe sag Bescheid,dann könnt ihr ohne mich Gas geben! Und ich mach nen gemütlichen Rollout am Kanal,diesmal dann an Land statt auf den Planken quasi!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2017)

*Axel*, mach dir keinen Kopf. Sollten wir nur eine Gruppe starten können, machen wir eine Einsteigertour, wie angekündigt und da wir über Querum fahren, könntest Du auch noch im Notfall abkürzen. Wir sehen uns am Sonntag am Feuerbrunnen.

Hab heute die Sonne noch für eine kurze Runde mit meinem Trekrenner genutzt, war schon super, aber lang musste noch sein.


----------



## webster1972 (17. März 2017)

Na ja,in der Mail stand wenn keine Rookies kommen gibt's das große Programm. Wenn ich der einzige bin bringts ja auch nix. Ich nehm euch ja den Spaß als Bremse,war bei Motorradtouren auch so. Nur da war ich nich der Bremser mit der Fireblade. Da hab ich "Lumpensammler" gespielt und mich über 'n paar zusätzliche Serpentinen gefreut!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. März 2017)

Axel das kenn  ich, doch da braucht man nur Kraft im rechten Handgelenk.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. März 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Wenn ich der einzige bin bringts ja auch nix.


*Axel*, Kerim ist auch mit dabei, also Einsteigerrunde und falls doch die Luft knapp wird, drehst Du Querum ab. 
*Torsten* ist dein Freund auch mit am Start, dann wären wir zur Zeit zu siebt.
*Marko* gute Besserung.


----------



## webster1972 (17. März 2017)

Nu ja,dann Einsteigerprogramm! Dann kommt n Mast ans MTB mit Segel,wird dann ganz entspannt mit Rückenwind!


----------



## Rob-Black (17. März 2017)

Ich hab das dank der WhatsApp Gruppe sogar mitbekommen, ich denke das ich mich blicken lasse, mache das aber ein wenig davon abhängig wie stressig der morgige Tag wird auf der Arbeit. 

Will sagen entweder bin ich pünktlich am Feuerbrunnen oder wenn nicht fahrt einfach ohne mich  wenn ich dran denke gebe ich hier sonst morgen noch mal ne Rückmeldung 


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2017)

Rob-Black schrieb:


> ich denke das ich mich blicken lasse


Robert würden uns freuen, wären wir vielleicht zu acht.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Dann kommt n Mast ans MTB mit Segel


Axel, hatte gefüllt nur Gegenwind . Trails aber gut zu fahren. Bis morgen und vielleicht ist das Wetter wie heute nachmittag; trocken.


----------



## Rob-Black (18. März 2017)

Bin dabei, außer es regnet in Strömen


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
eigentlich sage ich ungern Ausfahrten ab , doch das Regenradar sagt nach der Prognose Dauerregen an und das muss ja nicht sein.

Also fällt heute meine Ausfahrt aus und ihr könnt euch nochmal umdrehen und müsst nicht im Matsch spielen. Meine nächste Ausfahrt wird voraussichtlich am 9.4.17 sein, da ich ja ab nächsten Samstag auf Malle bin  und dann geht es in den Westen.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. März 2017)

Hi *Martin * 
Schade aber bei Dauerregen macht es kein Spaß  wenn man schon bei Regen losfahren muss 
Ich wünsche dir schöne Trainingseinheiten auf Malle 
Komm gesund wieder


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Komm gesund wieder


Werde mich bemühen , doch das Risiko ist mit dem Renner sich zu zerlegen ist schon gering. Ich hoffe mein Freund spielt mich nicht kaputt, trotz 1000 Radkilometer 2017; der ist ein Kampfschwein. Ich freue mich auf das Neuland auf der Insel.
Die Tour holen wir vielleicht außer der Reihe am 2.4. nach.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

*Martin,* auch von mir viel Spaß, tob dich aus und komm ohne Erkältung zurück.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nochmal auf ner gemeinsamen Tour, bevor ich in meine neue Heimat umsiedle.

Falls nicht bleiben wir einfach in Kontakt und wenn es dich mal Richtung Süden treibt, zeige ich dir ein paar schöne Ecken im Allgäu/Tannheimer Tal, wenn Du magst auch gerne mit dem Renner.


----------



## Rob-Black (19. März 2017)

Ich hatte Spaß [emoji12] da ich etwas zu früh los bin war ich der einzige am Treffpunkt und bin dann wieder nach Hause geradelt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Robert Hut ab , es tut mir leid, dass Du dich schon auf den Weg gemacht hast, da ich die Absage um 8 Uhr per Mail verschickt habe und Bene dankend in die Whatsapp Gruppe gesetzt hat. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin,* auch von mir viel Spaß, tob dich aus und komm ohne Erkältung zurück.


Danke Simone und ich werde jeden Morgen auf meinen Ruhepuls hören.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nochmal auf ner gemeinsamen Tour, bevor ich in meine neue Heimat umsiedle.


Adolfo hat mir von deinen Überlegungen berichtet und hoffe es ist die richtige Entscheidung.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Falls nicht bleiben wir einfach in Kontakt und wenn es dich mal Richtung Süden treibt, zeige ich dir ein paar schöne Ecken im Allgäu/Tannheimer Tal, wenn Du magst auch gerne mit dem Renner.


Sollten wir es hier nicht mehr zu einer gemeinsamen Tour schaffen, nehme ich gern dein Angebot an und ich schätze der Porto ist auch dabei und ich würde mich freuen wenn Du uns gelegentlich von deinen Eindrücken berichtest, um so weithin in Kontakt zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (19. März 2017)

*Martin * ich bin dabei 
Wir werden unsere *Senhora *besuchen und ein kleines Trainingslager mit ihr machen


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

Das kostet dich aber ne Menge Energiekugeln, vor meiner neuen Haustür hats nämlich richtige Anstiege, auch wenn ich schon auf fast 1200 Meter Höhe leben werde. 

Dafür sind die Ausblicke allerdings grandios und entschädigen für die Plackerei.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. März 2017)

Ja das habe ich mir gedacht 
Deswegen trainiere ich schon fleißig damit ich mit euch mithalten kann  und nach der Tour das geile Essen


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> vor meiner neuen Haustür hats nämlich richtige Anstiege


Simone, Adolfo nimmt die Seilbahn.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Ausblicke allerdings grandios und entschädigen für die Plackerei.


... aber man muss mehr Schnee schippen. Wir freuen uns wenn Du uns dein neues Domicil zeigst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> trainiere ich schon fleißig


Simone, das stimmt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

Seilbahn? ne Martin, dann ziehen wir ihn lieber gemeinsam hoch. 

Aber ich denke das wird gar nicht nötig sein, dort scheint fast ständig die Sonne, das sollte dem Portugiesen doch nochmal extra Energie geben. 

Das gute Essen muss er sich ja schließlich auch verdienen.

Und das mit dem Schneeschippen stimmt, ich sehe das allerdings als extra Trainingseinheit. (zumindest jetzt noch)


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Seilbahn? ne Martin, dann ziehen wir ihn lieber gemeinsam hoch.


So machen wir es , aber Adolfo trainiert fleißig Grundlage auf der Rolle und fährt uns vielleicht noch weg.
Das Wetter dort ist schon ein Gewinn und wenn man denn Urlaubsort zum Heimatort macht noch mehr. Die Sprache ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, vorallem wenn man aus Hannover kommt, wo das reine Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

Dann hängen wir uns an ihn dran und behaupten einfach einen schlechten Tag zu haben.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. März 2017)

Der Portugiese wir euch mal zeigen wie man die Berge hoch kommt 

Und danach lege ich mich in die Sonne und lasse mich von euch bedienen


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

Sehr frech, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2017)

Trommeln konnten die Südländer schon immer.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

Genau, liefern soll er.


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Der Portugiese wir euch mal zeigen wie man die Berge hoch kommt



Ich erinnere mich da an eine Antwort von Adolfo aus der letzen Woche.... "20/21er Schnitt für BS-Elm-BS mit 600Hm"
Sie ging ungefähr so: "MIMIMIMI....zu stressig....MIMIMI" ;-)


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2017)

Rob-Black schrieb:


> Bin dabei, außer es regnet in Strömen



du bist ja lustig ... Es hat in STRÖMEN geregnet... oder gibt es bei dir noch eine Steigerung mehr? Unterwasser?


----------



## Rob-Black (20. März 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> du bist ja lustig ... Es hat in STRÖMEN geregnet... oder gibt es bei dir noch eine Steigerung mehr? Unterwasser?



Naja wo ich in stöckheim los gefahren bin hat es nur ein bisschen geregnet, Starkregen ist für mich echt was anderes [emoji12]


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Es hat in STRÖMEN geregnet... oder gibt es bei dir noch eine Steigerung mehr? Unterwasser?


 Bene als das gelesen habe musste ich Ablachen, denn mit Pierre beim Kaffee heute morgen, war mein Zitat: Robert hat eine Einteilung von strömenden Regen, bei ihm Niesel.


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2017)

Ach im Sommer und bei >15°C hätte mich das auch nicht gestört. Aber mit einer Männererkältung und bei 4°C bin ich da vorsichtig 
Daher habe ich meine Nahtoderfahrung für dieses Jahr scheinbar taktisch auf ein passendes Wochende gelegt ;-)


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ach im Sommer und bei >15°C hätte mich das auch nicht gestört.


Bene, das ist noch das jugendliche Feuer und die erste RR-Saison . Ich frage dich nochmal in zehn Jahren und dann wird man ruhiger und fährt mit dem Renner wenn es trocken ist, bei min. 18°.
Gute Besserung und bei Erkältungen sollte Training mal ausgesetzt werden, denn das kann nach hinten los gehen, wie Herzmuskelerkrankung und damit verbundenen Herzrhytmusstörungen.
Bei deutlichen Plusgraden werde ich bei einer Rennersonntagsrunde mal dabei sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2017)

Hallo *Torsten*, ich war mit Adolfo  in der Nähe von Röttgesbüttel und Warmbüttel, paar Trails suchen und auch paar gefunden, leider auch paar halbe Nieten dabei. Wir wollten noch an der Vollbütteler Riede lang, bei Klein Vollbüttel, haben aber dann abgebrochen, weil wir sonst im Dunkeln in Waggum gewesen wären. Kennst Du den Pfad an der Riede, müsste ein Wiesenpfad sein.



 
Adolfo hat Bock gebracht und für dich war ja alles Neuland. Das Bremsstöcken war nicht schlecht; wie lang ich da wohl gegenangetreten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (23. März 2017)

*Martin *war sehr geil so als Feierabendrunde genau das richtige 
Ich habe jetzt mal einen kleinen Eindruck davon bekommen was so dahinter steckt  Touren vorzubereiten und auch Abwechslung in die Tour einzuarbeiten um nicht immer das gleich abzufahren 
Wenn wir Sonntags fahren wirkt das alles so einfach


----------



## Luisfigo (23. März 2017)

*Bremsstöcken *ich habe mich schon gefundert warum du das Tempo rausgenommen hast


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

*Martin, *was sind denn Bremsstöcken?


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *was sind denn Bremsstöcken?


*Simone*, bei mir hat sich in die vordere Bremsscheibe ein Stock eingeklemmt, den ich längere Zeit mitgeschleift habe, das Rad hat sich vorn kaum noch gedreht; fahren mit angezogener Bremse.
Was macht das Training bei dir.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Dann hast Du ja richtig viele extra Watt getreten.  

Mein eigenes Training läuft jetzt gerade so ein bisschen nebenher, absolute Priorität haben gerade meine Vorbereitungen für den Wohnortwechsel und leider hab ich auch ein paar administrative Dinge aufzuarbeiten, einiges liegengeblieben die vergangenen 6 Wochen... 

Aber die Gedanken an meine zukünftigen Abenteuer lassen mich den Stress mit einem Lächeln ertragen. 

Wie lange bleibst Du auf Malle?


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2017)

Simone, eine Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Also reines Training, für Urlaub bleibt da ja keine Zeit.

Aber wer braucht schon Urlaub wenn er auf nem Bike sitzen darf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Dann hast Du ja richtig viele extra Watt getreten.


Ja, leider und ich weis nicht mal wie lang der drin steckte. Dann wünsche Dir für den Wohnungswechsel alles Gute und für deine zukünftigen Abenteuer.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Hast Du den Portugiesen in Verdacht?


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Danke, Dir eine schöne Woche und komm gesund zurück.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Also reines Training, für Urlaub bleibt da ja keine Zeit.


Das ist Urlaub, möchte auch neue Strecken antesten und eine Radtour mit Bootsfahrt machen.
Danke.


----------



## torstiohneh (24. März 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Pfad an der Riede, müsste ein Wiesenpfad sein.


Hi Martin, den Wiesenpfad von Klein Vollbüttel Richtung Süden an der Vollbütteler Riede entlang bin ich ein paar Mal gefahren. Am Ende im Wald kommt man eigentlich nur Richtung Osten weiter. Für den Hardcore-Trail Richtung Warmbüttel habe ich die richtige Zeit noch nicht gefunden: entweder zugewachsen oder zu weicher Boden, schwer zu finden und querliegende Bäume. War aber länger nicht da.
Zwischen Klein Vollbüttel und Druffelbeck gibt's einen schönen und gut fahrbaren Wald-/Wiesentrail.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2017)

*Torsten*, danke ; genau den Wiesenpfad zwischen Klein Vollbüttel nach Druffelbeck wollten wir fahren, werde ich nachholen, da ich den noch nicht kenne. Den Trailabschnitt von Vollbüttel  bis in den Wald bei Warmbüttel bin ich schon mal gefahren, bzw.habe ich als Schiebepassage dokumentiert . Wir sind gestern mehr schlecht als recht den Pfad von Warmbüttel bis zum Teich Richtung Schiebepassage gefahren. Nach Malle werden wir unsere Tour nachholen.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. März 2017)

*Martin*, das Foto mit Adolfo auf der Brücke, wo ist das? Nicht hier in der Nähe von Rötgesbüttel, oder doch?


----------



## torstiohneh (25. März 2017)

Freitag bin ich zur Arbeit geradelt, der Ausfall der Sonntagsrunde musste ja ausgeglichen werden!
Danach eine kleine Feierabendrunde, Start in Gifhorn in der Rockwellstraße, ca. 21,5km.
Schlosssee-Dragen-Triangel-Neuhaus-Allerwiesen-Barnbruchsweg-3. Koppelweg-Trail am Allerkanal


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2017)

Torsten dann konntest Du ja ein wenig nachholen. Gestern war unsere erste Tour, nach einer sehr kurzen Nacht, da meine Start sich um 5 Stunden verschoben hat und ich dadurch erst um 3 Uhr im Bett war.  Wir sind nach Randa gefahren und haben viele neue Strecken gefunden, schöne Nebenwege, gefühlt die 130 Kilometer nur 20 Kilometer Hauptstrasse gefahren. Bilder leider schlecht da das WLAN nichts schafft. Heute Cap Formentor und zwei extra Berge 355m  Gestern war das Wetter top, ca. 18 Grad bei Sonne satt, heute leider etwas bedeckt. Bilder vielleicht später und schönen Wochenbeginn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (27. März 2017)

Moin Martin, 5 h sind schon heftig, aber Hauptsache gesund angekommen und kurbeln können. 

Wetter können wir absolut mithalten, bin bei meiner gestrigen Runde um vollgetönt nicht herumgekommen, allerdings in nicht so schöner landschaftlicher Umgebung wie Du. 

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2017)

Danke Simone. Heute war das Wetter erstmal nicht so schön, lang war Pflicht und gut windig mit z.T. etwas Niesel.  Es ging wie angekūndigt nach Cap Formentor und einen Extra Anstieg auf 350 m. Wir waren heute nur 85 Kilometer unterwegs mit 1250Hm. Morgen nach Arta 

 ,  120 Kilometer.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. März 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten dann konntest Du ja ein wenig nachholen.


Ja *Martin*, mit An- und Abfahrt per Rad hat das gepasst.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. März 2017)

Martin, erst um 3:00 im Bett ist natürlich bitter, aber sonst sieht das gut aus, ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. März 2017)

Und noch die Rückmeldung von unserer Sonntagsrunde hier im Gifhorner Umkreis:
Diesmal ging es in den Leiferder Wald, tolle Strecke bis zur Reifenpanne, mit einigen neuen Wegen.
Trails bei Leiferde, über den Wohlenberg, einsame Wege im Leiferder Wald. 40km.
Nach Komplikationen beim Schlauchwechsel mussten wir wegen Zeitmangel auf Feld- und Waldautobahnen zurückfahren.
Bei nächsten Mal fahren wir das Ding zu Ende, falls jemand Interesse mitzufahren hat bitte melden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. März 2017)

Torsten neue Wege sind immer gut ,Reifenpanne weniger. Die Temperaturen sind ja ähnlich wie bei uns, kalter  Wind bei max. 17 Grad, gefühlt eher 14 Grad, aber  bei Dauer Sonnenschein. Heute Richtung Arta, durch das Gebirge durch mit z.T. neuen Aspalt, da ist das Rad gegangen. Letztendlich 128 Kilometer mit 1550 Hm. Morgen fahre ich eine lockere Runde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2017)

Statt Ruhetag, heute Regenerationtraining,  113er Puls, Landschaft geniesen und halt Flachetappe,  90 Kilometer mit unter 400 Hm. Hier paar Eindrūcke vom Grūn der Insel neben den schmale Wegen.


----------



## Tony- (29. März 2017)

Schöne Landschaften, tolle Bilder! Plümchen haben wir auch satt, gestern bisschen Farrad gefahren:


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2017)

Anton, sehr schön, Natur findet man auch in unserer Heimat. Keine Blätter an den Bäume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (31. März 2017)

Behle, wo ist Behle? 

Sorry, ich meinte wo ist der Martin??


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. März 2017)

Hallo Simone,  leider hab ich mir eine Brochitis eingefangen , also Pause und Sonne geniesen ohne Rad.  Habe ich leider auch das ersten mal bei meinen Malleradurlauben und trotz moderaten Training, aber vielleicht war meine Erkältung kurz vor dem Urlaub noch auskuriert.  Morgen nach Hause und leider wieder von vorn starten. Wie gehen deine Planungen voran.


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. März 2017)

Das ist ja blöd, ausgerechnet auf Malle. Na ja, Kopf hoch, versuchs trotzdem noch zu genießen und dann greifst du in BS wieder richtig an, aber erst richtig auskurieren. 
Bei mir läufts soweit ganz gut, bis auf meine Geschäftspartner und einige Kunden, die drehen ein wenig am Rad wegen meiner "Flucht"... 

Egal, Augen zu und durch, wo ein Wille ist........... usw., sollen sie doch Schmollen.

Gehe jetzt noch ne kurze Runde das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2017)

Simone wirst deine Kundschaft noch ūberzeugen und neue gewinnen. 
So bald in den Flieger und dann wenigstens von Sonne zu Sonne fliegen.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. April 2017)

Gestern bin ich mit dem Radl zur Arbeit gefahren. Danach eine Feierabendrunde durch den Neubokeler Dünenwald und bei Wilsche über den Bahndammtrail, und die Passagen gefahren, die wir vor drei Wochen verpasst haben.

Trail bei Wilsche am alten Bahndamm entlang:


----------



## torstiohneh (1. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> leider hab ich mir eine Brochitis eingefangen


Ausgerechnet im Fahrradurlaub, *Martin*, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (1. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> mit 1550 Hm


Respekt *Martin*, dafür fahre ich ca. 3 Monate hier im flachen Land ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2017)

Hallo Torsten. Danke für deine Genesungswünsche , morgen mal abhorchen lassen. Sehr schönes Streckenfoto und natürlich Singletrail, wirst Du mir mal zeigen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Respekt *Martin*, dafür fahre ich ca. 3 Monate hier im flachen Land ...


Torsten auf Malle leppert sich sowas schnell zusammen und das waren ja nicht die richtigen Berge. Meine beiden Jungs waren Donnerstag in Soller, 140 Kilometer mit über 2500 Hm, sieben Stunden Nonstop, also Leute die besser drauf sind als man selbst findet man auf Malle an jeder Ecke und deshalb sollte man sich davon frei machen und sein Ding fahren, denn man setzt sich selbst damit unter Druck und bei uns geht es doch um den Spaß. In der Woche habe ich ja auch mein Pensum nicht erreicht, letztendlich 430 Kilometer mit 4500 Hm, sollten 250 mehr sein und halt eine 6 ; nächstes Jahr Adolfo.
Simone, Samstag und Sonntag feißig auf dem Rad gewesen , denn ich bin vom Flugplatz direkt zum Grillen mit Freunden gefahren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. April 2017)

Willkommen zurück *Martin*  430/4500 ist doch besser als nix, Gesundheit geht vor, sonst ist schnell mal ne ganze Saison hinüber oder noch Schlimmeres droht.

Gestern war ich auch noch schön unterwegs, bis zum großen Gewitter 
Heute sind leider zu viele Termine mit zu kurzen Pausen dazwischen, mal sehen wie alles läuft, vielleicht gehts heute Abend noch aufs Tomahawk ne Runde wilde Sau spielen.

Vom Flughafen direkt zum Grillen können glaube ich nur Männer...


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück *Martin*


Danke *Simone* und mal sehen was der Doc morgen sagt.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Vom Flughafen direkt zum Grillen können glaube ich nur Männer...


... möglich; vielleicht Frauen gleich Schoppen, weil man gerade in Hannover ist.

Ach so der Urlaub stand eh nicht unter einem guten Stern, denn auf dem Rückflug hatten wir auch 50 Minuten Verspätung, aber ich hoffe Air Berlin zahlt für die Hinflugverspätung jetzt meinen Urlaub.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> bei Wilsche über den Bahndammtrail


Hallo Torsten, ist das der Trail in der Verlängerung von der ehemaligen Allertalbahn westlich von Wilsche; denn da habe ich auch für mich eine Tour geplant und dies wäre auch Neuland für mich.
Simone, Doc meint nur Männerschnupfen; Lunge frei. Vielleicht bei gutem Wetter am Wochenende eine Tour möglich.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. April 2017)

Entwarnung vom Doc ist super, freut mich für dich. 

Hab gerade ein paar Einkäufe mit dem Rad erledigt und muss sagen, ist frisch geworden, kommt der Winter doch noch mal zurück oder hast du das trübe Wetter aus Malle mitgebracht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> kommt der Winter doch noch mal zurück


, " der April macht was er will ". Wird dann für mich erstmal wieder " Lang".


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. April 2017)

Für mich, zumindest obenrum, auch.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. April 2017)

*Martin *auch von mir gute Besserung 
Freue mich schon auf unsere nächsten Touren 
Wir hatten heute mal die Zeit die Harburger Berge zu erkunden
Das Wetter war sehr geil die Trails waren super trocken mein
Kumpel hatte  freude daran mich zu
Quälen


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2017)

Danke *Adolfo*, muss die nächsten Tage etwas pausieren, aber vielleicht kann man am Wochenende wieder langsam einsteigen.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> freude daran mich zu
> Quälen


... netter Kumpel. Freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour. Harburger Berge kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (8. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ist das der Trail in der Verlängerung von der ehemaligen Allertalbahn westlich von Wilsche


Hallo Martin, ja genau, der Trail ist das, aber ich bin auf der Südseite des Bahndamms gefahren, ist in der OSM so nicht eingezeichnet.


----------



## torstiohneh (8. April 2017)

*Martin*, bist Du wieder fit?


----------



## torstiohneh (8. April 2017)

Letzten Sonntag ist mein Regeltermin wegen Brunchen ausgefallen, bin dann abends meine Sommerrunde Rötgesbüttel-Vollbüttel-Leiferde-Adenbüttel-Rötgesbüttel (erfolgreich) gegen die Uhr gefahren und Freitag mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und über Umwege zurück. Jeweils ca. 20 km.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. April 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, bist Du wieder fit?


Torsten, danke der Nachfrage , aber meine Bronchities ist hartnäckig. Ich werde aber heute noch mit dem Renner eine kurze lockere Runde mit meiner Frau fahren.
Ich hoffe, Ostern bin ich fitter und kann bischen mehr Kilometer unter die Reifen nehmen und mit dem MTB mal in den Norden starten.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. April 2017)

Moin Jungs 

Liebe grüße von der Sonneninsel
Fehmarn mit Mtb fahren ist hier nicht viel  möglich 
Aber hier gibt  es super Lauf strecken am Strand es sind aber auch viele mit dem RR unterwegs


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. April 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Liebe grüße von der Sonneninsel


Danke Adolfo , doch Sonne werdet ihr auch nur gestern gehabt haben. Sonntag mit Frau eine Vierziger Runde mit Eis essen und Michkaffee in Meine, lecker  Heute kurz mit dem Carbonrenner gegen die Windboen bis 50 km/h gekämpft; bei Seitenwind ist man(n) nur schräg gefahren. Dir und deiner Familie viel Spaß auf der Insel.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sonntag mit Frau eine Vierziger Runde mit Eis essen und Michkaffee in Meine


*Martin*, haben wir uns wieder knapp verpasst??
Wir sind gestern die Runde vom 19.02. so ähnlich nochmal gefahren, diesmal andersherum, also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn und mit von allem mehr: mehr Trails, mehr km, mehr Sonne, mehr Wärme, mehr trockener Boden... ich fand die Trails in dieser Richtung flowiger.
War ne geile Runde: Trails bei Eickhorst, Trail in Thune, in Veltenhof an der Hafenbahnstrecke entlang, dann der Okertrail und weiter zum Ölper See, Schuntertrails, Querumer Forst, Waggumer Trails.
Insgesamt 52km ab Rötgesbüttel.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Ostern bin ich fitter und kann bischen mehr Kilometer unter die Reifen nehmen und mit dem MTB mal in den Norden starten.


Ostersonntag vielleicht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ostersonntag vielleicht?


*Torsten* sollten wir ins Auge fassen und wir könnten die Tour, die im März ins Wasser gefallen ist, nachholen. Ich möchte, aber noch bis Donnerstag warten, was meine Stirnhöhle dazu sagt und dann eine Einladung schreiben. Adolfo wir starten ggf. eine Runde bei mir, wenn Du Samstag früh genug zurückkommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2017)

Ach so, Air Berlin beteiligt sich an meinem Urlaub mit 400 Euro, also doch etwas Glück im Unglück; fast umsonst die Woche Malle.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* sollten wir ins Auge fassen und wir könnten die Tour, die im März ins Wasser gefallen ist, nachholen. Ich möchte, aber noch bis Donnerstag warten, was meine Stirnhöhle dazu sagt und dann eine Einladung schreiben


*Martin*, ok so machen wir das. Aber kurier dich erstmal richtig aus, klingt irgendwie blöd, aber sagt man doch so?!


----------



## torstiohneh (11. April 2017)

Urlaub! Vor dem Brötchenholen habe ich heute erstmal die Hometrails zwischen Rötgesbüttel, Wasbüttel, Wedelheine und Meiner Teiche abgecheckt. Der Westwind war allerdings ziemlich fies.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2017)

Torsten erstmal schönen Urlaub, auch wenn das Wetter mal langsam besser werden könnte. Bist ja fleißig am Radfahren . Ich bin das Wetter langsam satt; endlich möchte ich 18 + Grade  haben und auch Ostern wird dies leider nichts. Bis ggf. Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2017)

*Torsten* war heute in deinem Revier und habe paar neue Streckenabschnitte kennengelernt. Für dich wahrscheinlich kein Neuland. Ich habe die Strecke auf bikemap dokumentiert. Da kannst Du ja mal schauen ob Du schon dort warst.

https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3948264-waggum-thune-eickhorst-vollbuttel-meine/
Wetter war top und der Westwind kam überwiegend von der Seite. Kennst Du den Streckenabschnitt.


 
Dann fahre ich bei der Tour das erste mal über den Campingplatz Glockenheide; kennen wohl nur wenige und dann ist der Platz komplett voll mit "Enten".


 
... und wen treffe ich da, mein Hallennachbar. Klein ist die Welt. Adolfo bis morgen und Torsten wir werden wohl Sonntag alleine fahren müssen, alle weg.
*Simone *gute Besserung und viel Spaß in den Bergen, kannst ja mal wieder berichten.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. April 2017)

Freue mich auf morgen 
Nach einer Woche Mtb Pause freue ich mich auf die Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. April 2017)

*Adolfo*, bis super drauf, mehr ging bei mir heute nicht . Ein fast 18er Schnitt auf meiner Cross Countrystrecke ist schon eine Ansage, auch wenn der Westwind dafür günstig war. Schöne Ostern und ggf. nächsten Sonntag wieder von der Roten Wiese.


----------



## Luisfigo (15. April 2017)

*Martin *ich habe zu danken 
Das war  ein sehr schöner Ausritt  
Ich liebe diese Touren wenn man das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommtsehr geile Strecke  die Tour würde ich gerne nochmal fahren 
Schön Ostern und bis bald


----------



## webster1972 (15. April 2017)

Ich sitze auf dem Dampfer bis Mittwoch. Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


Danke Axel, hatten wir . Waren doch zu sechst  und für alle etwas Neuland dabei. Torsten und Markus super dabei gewesen, denn langsam glaube ich ist anders. Bene, Robert und Rochus stehen eh voll im Saft.  Die Strecke hatte 46 Kilometer mit ca. 230 Hm und führte durch den Norden von Braunschweig und den Trails bei Eickhorst. Euch noch schöne Ostertage und ggf. nächsten Sonntag wieder von der Roten Wiese; vielleicht mal mit zwei Gruppen.


----------



## Rob-Black (16. April 2017)

Ja war ne schöne Tour heute  


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## torstiohneh (16. April 2017)

Danke nochmal *Martin* für den Treffpunkt im Norden Braunschweigs und fürs Guiden. War ne geile Runde mit vielen neuen Trails. Das Tempo hat auch gepasst, ohne Pausen hatte ich einen Schnitt von 18.3, das ist doch ok.
*Markus*, bist du gut zurückgekommen nach WF?


----------



## torstiohneh (16. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Streckenabschnitt.


Martin, die Vollbütteler Riede sieht wohl überall gleich aus, selbst mit dem GPS-Track kann ich den Streckenabschnitt nicht erkennen .
Die Trails in der Maaßel fahre ich gelegentlich in meiner Hometrailrunde, bis auf den Trail zum Campingplatz Glockenheide.
Da gibt es übrigens auch einen Biergarten und die Preise fürs Weizenbier (ohne oder mit Alk) sind sehr fair.
Das Ententreffen findet hier jedes Jahr zu Ostern statt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2017)

Danke für die Blumen, denn es freut mich wenn ihr euren Spaß hattet. Torsten werden wir wiederholen und habe schon eine Strecke mit dem Milleniumberg vorbereitet. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> ohne Pausen hatte ich einen Schnitt von 18.3, das ist doch ok.


Torsten, das ist schon ein hohes Tempo und normal sind wir deutlich darunter, denn zum einen soll es eine Ausfahrt sein und zum zweiten kann man das Tempo nach den Teilnehmern ausrichten und gestern haben alle im Winter trainiert. Mit dem Weizen machen wir mal in einer Gifhornrunde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Markus*, bist du gut zurückgekommen nach WF?


Hut ab. Anreise von Wolfenbüttel und zurück. Bestimmt 100 Kilometer MTB, da darf ein Wiesentrail am Kahlenberg auch mal die Sicherung ziehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2017)

*Torsten*, war heute Richtung Wolfsburg, was neues gesucht und gefunden, für eine Nordtour von Waggum aus. Paar Toptrail dabei gewesen, könnt ihr euch freuen. Bei starken Wind,50 Kilometer mit fast 350 Hm; ging rauf und runter, wie eine Sägeblattprofil. Morgen auf Tour . Ich werde wenn das Wetter passt früh starten und nächste Woche eine Gruppenfahrt anbieten; soll ja wärmer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (22. April 2017)

Hi *Martin *warst du wieder fleißig auf Trail suche 
Da bin ich  ja mal gespannt ob das von letzter Woche zu topen ist 
Freue mich auf die Gruppenfahrt


----------



## webster1972 (23. April 2017)

Bin dann wieder an Bord. Haben komische Schicht grad über April.


----------



## DigitalB (23. April 2017)

Moin Leute...

Robert und ich haben uns heute in Bad Harzburg beim MTB-Marathon gequält. Aber am Ende des Tages hats wie immer Spaß gemacht.

Euch ein schönes Rest Wochenende [emoji106]
Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Black (23. April 2017)

Ja es war grandios [emoji12]


Kommt von Unterwegs dank Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2017)

Nah, da habt ihr beiden ja richtig Gas gegeben. Axel, klappt sicherlich dieses Jahr noch.  Ich bin heute meine Cross Countrystrecke nochmal abgefahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, war heute Richtung Wolfsburg, was neues gesucht und gefunden


*Martin*, hört sich gut an und sieht gut aus, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. April 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Robert und ich haben uns heute in Bad Harzburg beim MTB-Marathon gequält.


Cooles Ding, Hut ab!


----------



## torstiohneh (23. April 2017)

Bin selber heute nur ein bisschen durch die Gegend gekurbelt:
einsame Waldautobahnen in der Maaßel,
am Katzenberg zwischen Neubrück und Didderse gibt es ein dichtes Trailnetz, da bin ich einige neue Trails gefahren,
den Trail nördlich von Didderse Richtung Rolfsbüttel, den Martin neulich gefunden hat habe ich heute auch ausprobiert , danke *Martin*, wie oft sind wir daran einfach vorbeigefahren ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2017)

Torsten schöne Runde  und freut mich dass ich Dir einen neuen Trail zeigen konnte. Den habe ich auch nur durch Zufall gefunden, weil ich meine eigentliche Gifhorntour damals abkürzen wollte, da er ja in den Karten nicht dokumentiert ist, aber auch bei meiner Wolfsburgtestfahrt bin ich eine Niete gefahren und dann auf ein Singletrail gestossen, der nicht eingezeichnet ist. Die Wolfsburg- oder Milleniumtour könnten wir am 14.5. vielleicht starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2017)

*Torsten* hab das Wetter heute nochmal zum Testen genutzt, soll ja ungemütlicher werden. Für meine Gifhornrunde habe ich paar neue Trails angetestet, unteranderem bei Wedelheine, kannte ich noch nicht und habe es geschafft an einem Hangsingletrail vom Gleichgewicht an meine Grenzen zu kommen, in Gifhorn. Technisch bin ich leider eine Niete. *Simone* muss bei Dir doch ein Technikkurs buchen, denn Hinterrad umsetzen am Berg war heute auch dabei; ich musste absteigen. Was machen deine Knochen, geht es mit der Atmung etwas besser.


 
Die Spur war noch da.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. April 2017)

Technikkurs mit *Senhora* da bin ich dabei


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

*Martin, *Du bist ja richtig fleißig, Respekt! Ich beiße mich gerade so durch, bin froh, das ich wegen meines geplanten Umzugs, augenblicklich noch keine festen Touren im Kalender hab, 6 Tage hintereinander mit den Rippen wäre schon unangenehm.
Bin gerade von einigen Bikeaktivitäten zurück und brauche jetzt erst mal wieder ein paar Tage Schonprogramm.
Hoffe nur, das mich, beim MTB-Marathon in Wörgl/Tirol nicht meine Kondition im Stich lässt und mich der Besenwagen auffrisst.
Das wäre der erste wichtige Termin für mich nach Umzug, etc., mal schaun, dabei sein ist alles. 
Techniktraining mache ich gerne mit euch, aber da brauchen wir dann schon richtiges Gelände, sprich wenn ihr mal bei mir in der Gegend rumfahrt.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. April 2017)

Ich bin dabei würde dafür auch bis nach Hannover fahren


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

Mit, bei mir in der Gegend, meinte ich eher meine neue Heimat. Da hat's wenigstens richtige Berge.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. April 2017)

Auch kein Problem  bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2017)

*Simone*, da wünsche ich Dir weiter gute Besserung und bis zum Marathon sind ja noch knapp vier Wochen. Bei dem Marathon gibt es drei Streckenlängen; bei welcher willst Du starten. *Adolfo* vielleicht nächstes Jahr Techniklehrgang im Süden.



Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Techniktraining mache ich gerne mit euch, aber da brauchen wir dann schon richtiges Gelände


... damit man tiefer fallen kann.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. April 2017)

Hi
heute waren wir in Hamburg unterwegs  kaum zu glauben aber auch hier gibt es geile Strecken


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

Harburger Berge?


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

*Martin, *was wohl, Langstrecke, wenn sterben-dann richtig.
Hält sich bei diesem Rennen ja auch in Grenzen, 66km mit 1700 hm, das wäre bei anderen Veranstaltungen maximal Mitteldistanz.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. April 2017)

Jo Harburger Berge


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

Ich brauche auch keine Angst vorm Besenwagen zu haben, der Portugiese trainiert ja fleissig und zieht mich dann ins Ziel.  
Und seine Energiekugeln sind ja auch über alle Grenzen hinweg berüchtigt, damit reicht's dann vielleicht auch fürs Treppchen.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. April 2017)

Energiekugeln sind wieder ganz frisch gemacht worden 
Ich habe die diesmal noch etwas verfeinert 
Si *Senhora *
Ohne Training geht es leider nicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *was wohl, Langstrecke


Ich hatte es mir schon gedacht.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Energiekugeln sind wieder ganz frisch gemacht worden


Verschickst Du in Folie in den Süden, damit Simone auf dem Treppchen stehen kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2017)

Heute das bomben Wetter genutzt und nochmal 60 Kilometer nach Gifhorn mit Arbeitsgerät, um die Gifhornrunde etwas vorzubereiten, bin aber noch nicht durch. *Torsten*, die Trails am Allerkanal sind ja der Hammer, ein Teil kannte ich ja durch *Eugen*, aber heute habe ich viel neues gefunden.




Den Trail am Hang, kann man jetzt durchfahren, aber Gleichgewichtssinn ist gefordert; da es auch deutlich schmaler wird.


----------



## Luisfigo (28. April 2017)

Hi *Martin *hast du für Sonntag 
Schönes Wetter bestellt 
Wir sollten langsam auf Portugiesen Wetter umstellen es reicht jetzt mit dem Frost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter bestellt


War fleißig in der Kirche. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. April 2017)

Sicherlich auch im eigenen Interesse, nicht das deine Bronchitis wieder auffrischt.
Drücke euch die Daumen und wünsche ganz neidvoll viel Spaß.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. April 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, war heute Richtung Wolfsburg, was neues gesucht und gefunden





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Für meine Gifhornrunde habe ich paar neue Trails angetestet, unteranderem bei Wedelheine


*Martin*, super, dass Du immer wieder neue Trails findest. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Runde, und ich dachte ich kenne hier schon alles...


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Drücke euch die Daumen und wünsche ganz neidvoll viel Spaß.


Danke *Simone*, das Wetter sollte passen und sind mehr als ich dachte. Ich hoffe die Schlüsselübergabe in der neuen Heimat hat geklappt und Neid gibt es wohl nicht mehr, mit den Bergen vor der Tür.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Runde


Ich freue mich euch meine Entdeckungen zu zeigen und hoffe ihr seit so begeistert wie ich  vor allem der Hangtrail um die Ecke von dir . Ich werde aber zwei Runden daraus bauen können, genug Material dabei. Viel Spaß bei der Familienfeier und dann demnächst wieder im Norden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2017)

So wir sind zurück  und zu siebt mit weibliche Begleitung am Start. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eueren Spaß und Holger gut gekämpft. Die Trails waren super trocken und wir sind gemeinsam ins Ziel gekommen. Die 45 Kilometer Strecke mit ca. 300 Hm ging durch den Mascheroder u. Lechlumer Holz mit ca. 25 Kilometer Trailanteil. Thore nicht schlecht über 100 Kilometer; bei mir waren es knapp über 80. Ich hoffe Du konntest ab Waggum meiner Wegbeschreibung nach Eickhorst folgen. Bilder von der Tour findet ihr auf meiner Seite. Schönen 1. Mai und dann in zwei Wochen wieder von der Roten Wiese.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. April 2017)

Hi *Martin* geile Runde 
Wetter hat gepasst und die trails ober Hammer 
Die Mädels und Jungs waren gut drauf  und wir haben viel gelacht hat einfach  Spaß  gehabt


----------



## Luisfigo (30. April 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (30. April 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 599266 Anhang anzeigen 599266


----------



## Tony- (30. April 2017)

Hallo Braunschweiger! Freut mich dass ihr heute schöne Zeit auf den Rädern hattet. Ich war zu Fuß im Harz unterwegs und habe mir diverse Klippen nördlich der Ockerstausee angeschaut. Schöne felsige Gegend dort, kann ich sehr emfehlen auch zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2017)

*Anton* schöner Blick und bei dem Wetter war der Harz wohl auch ein Traum, auch wenn per Pedes. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


 


 


 


 
Zwei Fotografen auf der Tour. Adolfo, schön dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. April 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2017)

Das bin ja ich. Wirke gar nicht so alt. Danke Adolfo, fühl mich jünger.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. April 2017)

Man in black.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. April 2017)

Der *Guide *mal von vorne 
Er ist selten auf Fotos  zu sehen


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Man in black.


Thermoklamotten; waren um 8 Uhr nur 6 Grad. Brille aber nicht ganz in schwarz, wie bei den Jungs in Black.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (30. April 2017)

Schon ok, schwarz ist cool...

Nur war's dir in der Sonne später nicht zu warm?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nur war's dir in der Sonne später nicht zu warm?


Danke . Nee, war noch o.k., da der Wind auf den Freiflächen noch sehr frisch war und im Schatten ging es eh. Wie lief es in Österreich.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. April 2017)

Übergabe ist leider erst morgen früh. 
Hab heute nochmal nen Schontag mit Schwimmen und Sauna eingelegt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2017)

Viel Glück am heutigen Tag und alles Gute für dein neuen Lebensabschnitt.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hab heute nochmal nen Schontag mit Schwimmen und Sauna eingelegt.


Mache ich mit meiner Frau einmal die Woche.


----------



## Tony- (1. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton* schöner Blick und bei dem Wetter war der Harz wohl auch ein Traum, auch wenn per Pedes. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


Harz ist eifach toll, war auch recht viel los gestern bei dem super Wetter. Ich würde gern mit euch mal wieder mitfahren, aber ihr macht das immer "heimlich" in dem Verteiler.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2017)

Anton stimmt. Die Einladung geht per Mail raus und da bist Du tatsächlich noch nicht in unserem Verteiler. Schick mir deine Mail als PN und dann bist Du dabei.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Viel Glück am heutigen Tag und alles Gute für dein neuen Lebensabschnitt.
> 
> Mache ich mit meiner Frau einmal die Woche.



Lieben Dank für die netten Worte, hat alles gut funktioniert.
Ich hab die Übergabe ein bisschen beschleunigt, damit ich noch ne kleine Runde fahren konnte, hier schneit es nämlich, herrlich, Rad raus und direkt vor der Haustür rein in den Trail, wie lange hab ich darauf gewartet. 

Gut das ich das Fatbike eingeladen hab, jetzt muss ich allerdings erst mal was tun Zeichnungen anfertigen, usw. Krach will ich heute noch keinen machen, wie sagt man, der erste Eindruck zählt. 

Sauna ist richtig gut, mal sehen wie ich morgen voran komme, vielleicht gibt's Abends als Belohnung noch ne Runde, bei der schwäbisch-bayerischen Mundart während der Aufgusszeremonie schmeiß ich mich weg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2017)

Simone, dann bis Du ja fast angekommen. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Rad raus und direkt vor der Haustür rein in den Trail


Da sieht man, Neid auf die Norddeutsche Tiefebene ist jetzt überflüssig, aber Schnee im Mai brauch kein Mensch.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Mai 2017)

Besser als Regen! Ich nehme es wie es kommt, nur für's RR ist es nix.

In 14 Tagen hab ich zwei Kunden aus Berlin hier, mal schaun wie es dann ist.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Mai 2017)

Auf dem Grenzstreifen vor meinem Fenster macht sich gerade die Bundespolizei zur Kontrolle bereit, hab ich wieder was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2017)

, das weisse Zeug brauch aber niemand im Mai. Bischen mehr davon, kann man die Bretter wieder raus holen.


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Mai 2017)

*Senhora *
Was macht die Polizei vor deiner Haustür


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Mai 2017)

Die Lifte sind fast alle in Betrieb und auch einige Hütten haben noch geöffnet, auf fast 1200m ist das hier aber auch nichts besonderes.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Senhora *
> Was macht die Polizei vor deiner Haustür



Wenn ich das mal wüsste, zu schnell mit dem Bike ? 

Ich glaube die Allgäuer wollen hier keine Zuwanderer aus Niedersachsen und haben mal die Grenzer vorbeigeschickt, mal sehen vielleicht kann ich sie mit nem Espresso bestechen, noch sitzen sie im Wagen.


----------



## Prilan (4. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So wir sind zurück  und zu siebt mit weibliche Begleitung am Start. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eueren Spaß und Holger gut gekämpft. Die Trails waren super trocken und wir sind gemeinsam ins Ziel gekommen. Die 45 Kilometer Strecke mit ca. 300 Hm ging durch den Mascheroder u. Lechlumer Holz mit ca. 25 Kilometer Trailanteil. Thore nicht schlecht über 100 Kilometer; bei mir waren es knapp über 80. Ich hoffe Du konntest ab Waggum meiner Wegbeschreibung nach Eickhorst folgen. Bilder von der Tour findet ihr auf meiner Seite. Schönen 1. Mai und dann in zwei Wochen wieder von der Roten Wiese.
> Anhang anzeigen 599257


[emoji106] Wie immer eine Top Tour mit mega Trailanteil, perfekt vorbereitet Martin. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2017)

Danke *Thore* und es freut mich, dass es gefallen hat, trotz der paar Verfahrer. Halt in zwei Wochen wieder.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> mit nem Espresso bestechen


Simone war die Bestechung nötig oder hat der Norddeutsche Charm gereicht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Mai 2017)

*Martin,* Bestechung war nicht nötig, sind gar nicht ausgestiegen und nach ner knappen Stunde einfach weggefahren. 

Werde aber wohl keine Schwierigkeiten in diese Richtung bekommen, habe gestern bei der Sichtung der Notfallpläne im Keller entdeckt, das meine Wohnung früher die Büroräume von Grenzpolizei und Zoll waren. 

Was geht bei euch, Wetter mies oder kommt endlich der Frühling?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> früher die Büroräume von Grenzpolizei und Zoll waren.


Nah, dann wohnst Du ja sicher und die Dunkelblauen schauen aus Gewohnheit immer mal vorbei.
Wettertechnisch ist der Frühling bei uns noch nicht angekommen und mich hat es schon wieder erwischt. Ich komme wohl um eine Antibiotikakur nicht drum rum. Freitag Blut abgezapft und Montag nochmal zum Doc. Schlechter Saisonstart und die spanischen Viren haben es in sich. Ich hoffe bei Dir geht es wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Mai 2017)

Manchmal muss es leider ein Antibiotikum sein, geht dann nicht anders.
Ich drücke dir fest die Daumen, das es schnell wieder gut wird und du die Saison dann ohne weitere Zwischenfälle erlebst. 

Mich hat es richtig erwischt, rechte Seite Mopsgesicht, fette Zahnwurzelentzündung, gestern beim Doc gewesen, Zahnfleisch aufgeschnitten (Details erspare ich hier mal lieber), große Packung Antibiotika, Montag mal sehen was passiert, eventuell raus damit. 

Total blöd, aber ich bin ja selber schuld, hat sich vor Monaten schon mal gemeldet, hab`s ignoriert und nun ist das eben die Quittung.

Also Martin du siehst, auch andere haben einen beschissenen Start in die Saison, ich hoffe das tröstet dich ein wenig. 

(Das deine Frau bei den Saunabesuchen jetzt auf dich verzichten muss, brauche ich ja nicht zu erwähnen, oder?
*Absolut* kontraindiziert während eines Infekts!!!)

So und nun Kopf hoch, kann ja nur besser werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2017)

Hi 
Die *Braunschweiger Jungs * haben heute mal eine kleine Runde im HARZ gedreht  
Erstmal vielen Dank an unseren jung Guide Marko  sehr geil vorbereitet herrliche trails 
Das war mit Abstand meine beste Tour im Harz die ich gefahren bin 
*Martin und  Senhora *euch beiden gute Besserung 
Der offizielle  Bericht kommt 
Bestimmt noch vom Guide


----------



## Kniggy (6. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Blumen, Adolfo 

Wir sind heute zu dritt, bei leider wolkenverhangenem Himmel, in Ilsenburg gestartet. Die ersten Höhenmeter wurden auf der Forststraße hoch zur Bremer Hütte gesammelt. Durch das Ilsetal, über den Heinrich-Heine-Weg und Bremer Weg ging es wieder bergab. Durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage waren die Trails eine Rutschpartie, sodass wir doch desöfteren zum Absteigen gezwungen wurden. Am Maitzenkopf ging es wieder ein Stück Forststraße bergauf. Die Belohung dafür war aber ein super flowiger Trail, welcher trotz sehr vielen umgestürzten Bäumen durchgehend fahrbar war  Nach ein paar gemütlichen Metern an der Ecker entlang sind wir Richtung Westerbergklippen und Froschfelsen gefahren. Dieser Anstieg wurde mit einer tollen Abfahrt Richtung Ilsenburg belohnt, zunächst technisch anspruchsvoll, im weiteren Verlauf aber sehr schnell  Da wir aber noch nicht genug hatten, sind wir nochmal 200hm bergauf gekurbelt und über den Eselstieg wieder zurück zum Ausgangpunkt "gerollt" 

Am Ende standen 32.5km und 1100hm auf dem Tacho.

Ein paar Bilder gibts hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/68313

Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2017)

*Simone*, Du nimmst dieses Jahr aber auch alles mit. Danke für die aufbauenen Worte und dir gute Besserung.
*Adolfo*, *Eduard* und *Marko* schöne Tour und super Bilder. Im Harz kenne ich mich ja noch nicht so gut aus  und hoffe bald dazu zustossen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Mai 2017)

Schöne Bilder *Marko, *Wurzeln, Steine und das ganze in "feucht" gutes Techniktraining, da hätte ich gerne in Fat mitgespielt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2017)

*Simone* was macht die Gesundheit. Mein Bronchien sind leider auch noch nicht frei. Heute mit Frau eine lockere Runde Richtung Wolfsburg und Calberlah gefahren und trocken geblieben. Morgen eine ruhige Runde um Braunschweig.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Mai 2017)

Hübsche gelbe Renner, fehlt nur noch ein leuchtendes Rapsfeld im Hintergrund.  

Gesundheit so na ja, Rippen schmerzen nur noch beim Husten oder schweren Heben, da bin ich zufrieden, der blöde Zahn ist noch drin, Doc will ihn erst behandeln wenn die Entzündung komplett fort ist, also weiter Antibiotika. 
Morgen reisen Kunden aus Berlin an, mal sehen was überhaupt geht. 
Zur Krönung haben die Veranstalter des Wörgl Bike Marathon bei allen Strecken nochmal was draufgepackt. 
Mag ich ja sonst gerne, in Anbetracht meiner Antibiotika-Kur überlege ich nun aber doch auf Mitteldistanz zu gehen. 
Ich hoffe Du lässt es auch ruhig angehen, nicht das dich die Bronchitis übers ganze Jahr begleitet.
Viel Spaß morgen, das Wetter passt ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hübsche gelbe Renner


Danke *Simon*e. Für lockere Ausfahrten reicht old school.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch ein leuchtendes Rapsfeld im Hintergrund.


, super, hat Susanne auch gesagt. Beim nächsten mal höre ich auf die Frauen. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du lässt es auch ruhig angehen


... haben wir heute gemacht und wollte es morgen auch so durchziehen und Montag nochmal Doc. Dir auch witerhin gute Besserung und Mitteldistanz macht Sinn und im Renntempo 54 Kilometer mit 1150 Hm sind schon eine Herausforderung; vor allem bei den Umständen.
Deine Kundschaft wirst Du schon gut unterhalten, da habe ich keine Bedenken und sie werden bei diesen Begleitumständen Verständnis haben. Ich hoffe morgen bleibt es trocken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Mai 2017)

Da melde ich uns mal von unserer Regenfahrt zurück. Erstmal besten Dank für den Zuspruch, am Muttertag, eine Tour zu machen . Wäre der Regen nicht gewesen , wären wir zu zehnt am Start, so waren wir zu fünft und die Jungs haben mir gut zugeredet , sonst hätte ich auch gekniffen. Die erste gute Stunde von oben und unten nass geworden, später nur von unten. Wir mussten leider die Tour verkürzen, da wir zweimal technische Defekte hatte; Schaltauge abgerissen und einmal hat die Bremse geklemmt. Ich hoffe ihr hatte trotzdem euren Spaß und nächstes mal bei trockenem Wetter. 


 


 


 
*Adolfo*, danke für die Bilder. Mir war es und meiner Kamera zu nass.
Torsten warst Du heute auf Tour. Ich hatte gedacht ggf. nächstes Wocheende den Milleniumberg gemeinsam zu erklimmen, heute hat es ja nicht geklappt.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Mai 2017)

Hi *Martin *das war  trotzdem geil 
Von  so ein bisschen regen lassen wir uns doch nicht abhalten  

Als es trocken wurde musste ich leider abbrechen 
Freue mich auf deine nächste Tour


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Mai 2017)

Richtige Einstellung, nur glückliche Gesichter trotz Regen und technischen Handicaps, so muss es sein.  

Hier sieht es schon den ganzen Tag ein wenig nach Regen aus, aber bisher bestes Rennradwetter trockene 18 Grad, vereinzelt Sonne, herrlich so kanns bleiben.


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten warst Du heute auf Tour.


Ach, Martin, frag besser nicht, war ein schwarzer Tag, bin morgens wegen Regen im Bett geblieben und tagsüber konnte ich wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen nicht fahren. Ich beende jetzt diesen Tag und gehe schlafen.


----------



## KerimB (15. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,

danke an dieser Stelle noch mal für die Tour gestern. Hat viel Spaß gemacht! Ich hoffe dass Adolfos Bike schnell wieder fit ist und Florians Bremse wieder gelöst ist.

PS: Bike und Klamotten sauber machen ohne Hof mit Wasseranschluss stinkt!


----------



## schleppi (15. Mai 2017)

Kann mich Kerim da nur anschließen, Tour hat trotz des Wetters Spaß gemacht (oder vielleicht wegen dem Wetter ).
Meine Bremse werde ich die Tage mal zerlegen, da meine Schuhe erstmal trocknen müssen, ist die Tage erstmal der Renner angesagt.
Dazu noch ein paar nette neue Leute kennengelernt (Adolfo nächstes Mal nicht dein Bike kaputt machen )
Alles in allem ein gelungener Sonntagmorgen.


Kerim nen Wasseranschluss ist Goldwert, Bike draussen abgespült, danach meine Klamotten und Socken und zum Schluss den Schlamm mit dem Schlauch aus den Schuhen rausgespült .


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> vereinzelt Sonne, herrlich so kanns bleiben.


*Simone*, das freut mich dass bei Dir das Wetter passt und wir wollen mal hoffen, dass auch bei uns die Wetterlage mal Richtung Sommer geht . Dir und natürlich deinen Berliner Kunden viel Fun im Allgäu.
*Kerim* und *Florian*, es freut mich, dass trotz des Wetters der Spaß dabei war und die Strecke, auch wenn nur zur Hälfte, gefallen hat. Mit Wasseranschluß vor Ort, vor allem wenn das Rad so aus sieht wie gestern, ist unbezahlbar.
*Torsten*, am Muttertag gehen nun mal famliäre Veranstaltungen vor, vorallem wenn der Nachwuchs noch klein ist. Meine kommen vielleicht mal zum Essen mit.  Obwohl, meine Tochter will auch radtechnisch durchstarten. Wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag aus, mit eine gemeinsamen Nordtour, inkl. höchsten Erhebung von Braunschweig.


----------



## schleppi (15. Mai 2017)

Ja Martin da kann ich mithalten. Nordrunde wäre ich wohl dabei


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Mai 2017)

Dazu noch ein paar nette neue Leute kennengelernt (Adolfo nächstes

*Florian *habe mich gefreut dich kennenzulernen 
Ich denke wir werden noch unseren Spaß mit Martin haben 
Das fsi sollte am Wochenende wieder einsatzbereit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (15. Mai 2017)

Denke auch wir werden noch ne Menge Spaß haben. Bin auch schon am Scott schrauben. Bremsscheibe und Beläge sind schon mal Totalschaden . Aber immerhin hat es mich wieder nach Hause gebracht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ja Martin da kann ich mithalten


*Florian* das stimmt, aber die Schuhe und Socken gefallen mir am Besten. Die Füsse haben wahrscheinlich gepasst wie angegossen. *Adolfo*, im Notfall fährt man Motte, denn das ist ein Panzer und geht nicht kaputt, außer vielleicht mal ein Trettlager. Mit Sonntag würde mich freuen und ggf. ist Torsten mit Freund am Start.


----------



## schleppi (15. Mai 2017)

Martin ich sag ja Schuhe aus, Socken mit Gartenschlauch sauber machen und dann den Schlauch in die Schuhe reinhalten . Als ich da reingeschaut habe war ich der festen Überzeugung bei Dir oben im Wald gibt es keinen Schlamm mehr der ist jetzt hier im Süden . 
Aber im Dreck haben wir ja früher schon gerne gespielt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hübsche gelbe Renner, fehlt nur noch ein leuchtendes Rapsfeld im Hintergrund.


Hallo Simone, reiche ich mal nach, obwohl die Linse etwas beschlagen war.


----------



## schleppi (15. Mai 2017)

Martin falls du die Tage nochmal mit dem Renner los willst schreib mich mal an. Wenn es passt komme ich mit.


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Mai 2017)

Merci *Martin*, sehr schön. 

Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal versuchen meine Knipsfaulheit zu überwinden und mich revanchieren. 

Sieht übrigens nach super Wetter bei euch aus, es geht aufwärts, hoffentlich auch mit deiner Gesundheit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Renner los willst schreib mich mal an


Florian mach ich.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Knipsfaulheit zu überwinden und mich revanchieren.


Super, mal richtige Berge dabei, würden wir uns freuen. Heute war das Wetter mal frühlingshaft, soll aber Donnerstag wieder vorbei sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Mai 2017)

*Florian*, ich war heute in Müden an der Aller. Du wolltest ja in den Süden vor der Reha. Wo hat es dich hin verschlagen.


----------



## schleppi (17. Mai 2017)

Ich bin erst nach WF und dann über die Dörfer in die Asse und von dort aus nach mascherode zurück. Waren insgesamt 40km bei nem lockeren 25er Schnitt. Das reichte mir bei dem Wetter völlig. Achso Martin und mal nebenbei orange ist das neue gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (17. Mai 2017)

Hi 
Bei diesen Bildern kann man  echt neidisch werden


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei diesen Bildern kann man  echt neidisch werden



Wieso das? Zack raus aufs Bike und los.


----------



## schleppi (18. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei diesen Bildern kann man  echt neidisch werden


Adolfo spätestens sonntag kannste doch auch wieder los legen


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2017)

*Florian*, super und dein Bild ist scharf.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wieso das? Zack raus aufs Bike und los.


Stimmt und ab durch die Harburger Berge.


----------



## schleppi (18. Mai 2017)

So melde volle Einsatzbereitschaft, die Sattelstütze zickt zwar noch ein wenig aber das ist jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm. Ansonsten läuft das Scott wieder und Sonntag könnte kommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> So melde volle Einsatzbereitschaft


*Super*, dann kann es ja los gehen . Die Einladung geht heute raus und mit dem Wetter sollten wir mehr Glück haben als letzten Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (19. Mai 2017)

Solange es nicht so schüttet wie gestern Abend bei dem Gewitter ist mir das egal . Heute noch ne Runde Renner Richtung Salzgitter und alles wird gut


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Heute noch ne Runde Renner Richtung Salzgitter und alles wird gut


Nah *Florian*, die Rennradrunde gestern in Angriff genommen oder doch lieber gelassen und nicht als Blitzableiter gefahren. Morgen nichts Regen und Blitze, top Wetter.


----------



## schleppi (20. Mai 2017)

Da ich so oder so nach Salzgitter musste um meinen Lkw abzuholen (Urlaub ist ab Montag wieder vorbei) hab ich mich gestern trotz Regen aufs Rennrad geschwungen und bin mit ein paaaaaar Umwegen mach Salzgitter gefahren. Ist wie beim MTB wen du erstmal nass bist ist alles ok.  War aber Nachmittag bevor das Gewitter kam. Hat also nur wie aus eimern gegossen


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2017)

Respekt! 

Im Allgäu hat's gestern auch richtig gewittert, bin sehr froh nach den ganzen Hitzetagen mit fast 30 Grad und knallender Sonne. 
Die Kühe hat's nicht gestört.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

*Florian*, da bist Du ja sehr leidensfähig. Hut ab; zum Schwimmen gehe ich ins Schwimmbad.
*Simone* super. Mit Bergen und grauen Kühen können wir nicht dienen. Morgen hat der Millenimberg 104m ü.N.N. und graue Pferde haben wir auch.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch unterwegs haben mal ein paar Trails getestet 
Aber mit *Damen * Begleitung


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Mai 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Aber mit *Damen * Begleitung


Früh übt sich und der Gentleman putzt das Rad. Die Wege sehen ja lecker aus. Florian dann sind morgen deine Schuhe wieder voll.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Mai 2017)

Jo die *kleine * hat die 10 km 
Durch tiefen Boden und Schlamm durchgehalten  hat den Biss vom Papa  geerbt


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2017)

Aber als richtiger Gentleman hätte Papa der Kleenen den Rucksack abgenommen. 
In ein paar Jahren zeigt sie dir dann wie man Trails rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> hat den Biss vom Papa  geerbt


... halt ein "Halber Porto". Bis morgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren zeigt sie dir dann wie man Trails rockt!


... das sehe ich an meiner.


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2017)

Möchte morgen wieder Bilder sehen von eurer Schlammschlacht, werde wohl auch welche beisteuern können, falls ich nach der Zieldurchfahrt noch lebe.
*Martin, *die Vernunft im Alter hat nun doch gesiegt, habe auf Mitteldistanz umgemeldet, will mir mit der angeschlagenen Gesundheit nicht die ganze Saison ruinieren und sind ja immerhin noch 53 km und 1660 hm.


----------



## schleppi (20. Mai 2017)

Och meine Schuhe sind ja Leidensfähig Martin . Hauptsache Spaß bringts. Dafür trocknen jetzt die RR Schuhe, irgendwie hab ich im Moment immer welche die nass sind


----------



## schleppi (20. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> 53 km und 1660 hm.


Mitteldistanz... Vernunft....


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Mai 2017)

*Senhora  *drücke dir  die Daumen pass auf dich auf
Wir brauchen dich noch 
Beim nächsten Marathon bitte die lange Distanz  Heilung durch Belastung


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Möchte morgen wieder Bilder sehen von eurer Schlammschlacht


Jepp. Mach ich ; Wasserdurchfahrten, Downhill und so. *Simone*, dir viel Spaß und es war die richtige Entscheidung. Wir drücken die Daumen und zeig den Öschis, auch Nordlichter können Rad fahren.
*Florian*, die Tendenz geht zum Drittschuh  und 53 Kilometer und 1660 Hm auf Zeit, müssen wir noch dran arbeiten.


----------



## schleppi (20. Mai 2017)

Ich bin schon Glücklich wen ich die 1600 Hm schaffe, aber mit Sicherheit nicht auf Zeit  es sei denn es geht nur abwärts dann ist das was anderes . ansonsten können wir auch 80km fahren das geht solange es halbwegs flach ist (wie in unserem Raum)


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2017)

Wer sagt denn was von Zeit, morgen geht's nur um's Finishen, bei der miesen Vorbereitung habe ich keinerlei Ambitionen, Hauptsache Spaß.

Und den wünsche ich euch auch für morgen und quält bitte den Portugiesen für mich, zu mir traut er sich ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hauptsache Spaß.


*Simone,* das ist die richtige Einstellung. 
Danke, den werden wir haben und ich hoffe Du kommst auch gut durch. Mit dem Quälen im Allgäu kriegen wir auch noch hin.


----------



## schleppi (20. Mai 2017)

Martin kann sein das ich morgen früh doch nicht dabei bin. Hab gerade im Lechlumer Holz etwas unsanft mit Schulter und Rippen in nem Baum gebremst. Ich schau wie es mir morgen früh geht. Wenn ich bis 9.05 nicht da bin dann haut ab. Wenn es geht komme ich aber mit.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Mai 2017)

*Florian *gute Besserung ich hoffe das es nicht so schlimm ist das du morgen ausfällst


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2017)

Gute Besserung! 

Jetzt bekomme ich also keine Bilder von beschlammten Schuhen?  

Ich hoffe es lag nicht an der gerade reparierten Bremse.

Toi toi toi.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2017)

*Florian*, was machen Sachen . Ich hatte gedacht unserem Techniker passiert so was nicht. *Gute Besserung*. 
Mit Rippen kennen wir uns ja alle aus, erst ich, dann Simone und jetzt Du. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich also keine Bilder von beschlammten Schuhen?


Der Porto springt ein. 
Florian wenn es drückt, lass es ruhig angehen, halt später wieder, ggf. meine erste Gifhornrunde.


----------



## schleppi (20. Mai 2017)

Danke euch. Nein es lag nicht an der Bremse. Als gelernter KFZler sollte ich nen Bremssattel egal wo er verbaut ist reparieren können. Es lag auch nicht an der Technik Martin. Es war mal wieder der Faktor übermut tut selten gut. Wenn es Berg ab läuft und man dann an der Grenze noch weiter laufen lässt gepaart mit etwas viel luftdruck kann es halt passieren das man die am Rad verbaute Bremse nicht mehr benötigt weil fremde Mächte einen Bremsen .  Aber ist nichts gebrochen oder so von daher schauen wir mal was morgen früh ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Mai 2017)

So ein Scheiss!!! das musste jetzt mal ausgesprochen werden, da steht man in freudiger Erwartung fast am Start, 


 fährt sich nur noch übers Industriegelände warm und dann, Peng lauf ich plötzlich hinten auf der Felge.
Hat so ein blöder, abgeflexter Stahlträger, gut in verschiedenen Betonresten versteckt, mir meine Reifenflanke aufgeschlitzt.
Da war nix mehr mit reparieren und zum Austausch hätte ich nix dabei.
DNS ist fast schlimmer wie DNF. 
Also ab unter die Dusche und meinen Frust auf dem Festivalgelände mit Kaffee und Kaiserschmarrn bekämpfen.
Gelang nicht wirklich, würde eher schlimmer als nach und nach die ersten glücklichen Finisher einfuhren. 
Also Abfahrt, mache jetzt noch am wunderschönen Achensee Station,

 dort ist nächste Woche der nächste Marathon angesagt, Reifen hab ich eben schnell besorgt, tobe ich mich hier etwas aus.
Ich hoffe bei euch lief es besser.


----------



## schleppi (21. Mai 2017)

Besser ist geprahlt. Zumindest besser als gestern, die Nacht war etwas unangenehm, so dass ich heute morgen erstmal schön verpennt hab. Dafür gehts jetzt gleich ne Runde mit dem Renner um Braunschweig rum.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2017)

*Senhora *was für ein Pech 
Das ist mehr als ärgerlich 
Aber die Aufnahme ist ja der Hammer  
Wir sind zurück alle gesund geblieben diesmal keine defekte  das Wette war auch super 

*Martin * hat wieder eine Mega Tour aus dem Hut gezaubert 
Vielen Dank  speziell die Wasserdurchfahrten  und die Dornen die sich in meine Beine gebohrt haben


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2017)

*Simone*, das tut mir Leid, aber der technische Defekt wäre während der Tour sicherlich noch ärgerlicher. Also, Schwamm drüber und nach vorn schauen und auf das nächste Rennen freuen. Sehr schönes Bild, Alpen haben schon was.
*Florian*, dann mal weiterhin gute Besserung und halt beim nächsten mal dabei. Ich habe heute auch einen schönen Endo gemacht. Ein getarnte Wurzel mitten im Weg und ab über den Lenker. Das ist das Leid eines Guide, der muss immer als erster durch das Minenfeld.
*Adolfo*, Portos sind leidenfähig und freut mich, dass es gefallen hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2017)

Die Tour ging heute aus dem Norden los. Auf der 47 Kilometerstrecke mit ca. 266 Hm und einen Trailanteil von ca. 18 Kilometer ging es über Bevenrode, Bienrode und stadtnahen Trails zum Kanzlerfeld und weiter zum Millenimberg. Die Trails waren überraschenderweise gut zu fahren, aber die vielen super Wasserdurchfahrten bekommt man nur nach so schönen Regenfällen; war echt der Hammer. Zugang zum Millenimberg war etwas zugewachsen, halt Frühjahr, da explodiert die Vegetation. Dank an meine Mitstreiter und ich hoffe ihr hattet den gleichen Spaß wie Adolfo. Bilder findet ihr auf meiner IBC Seite. Schönes Restwochenende.


 
*Simone* etwas Ausblick haben wir hier auch.


----------



## schleppi (21. Mai 2017)

Na klingt doch nach Spaß.  Ich übe nun erstmal das laufen nach 3km der erste Platten und nach 7km der zweite Platten. Schlauch gab es nur einen und der Flicken hält nicht. Quasi zum vergessen alles. Aber egal soll halt nicht sein.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2017)

*  Martin *fährt den Millenimberg
Als erster runter


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2017)

Nach der Abfahrt kurz sammeln


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Mai 2017)

Dornen?  Kann es sein das Du ne kleine Pussy bist, richtige Männerbeine müssen das abkönnen. 
Vielleicht hast Du zu viel rasiert. 

Hast Du Martin wenigstens anständig bezahlt, solch spezielle Akupunkturbehandlungen sind teuer. 

Hier noch was mit türkis


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2017)

Schönes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> 3km der erste Platten und nach 7km der zweite Platten


*Florian* mit dem Renner. Ich hatte in meiner Rennradgeschichte erst einen Platten.
*Simone*, kann ich verstehen, dass Du umgezogen bist. Panorama ist schon anders als vor Ort.Wassertemperatur aber noch frostig.
*Adolfo*, danke für das Downhillbild, auch wenn die 40% nicht rauskommen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Mai 2017)

*Martin, *hat der Portugiese für die Spezialbehandlung bezahlt? 

2 Patschn sind wirklich ärgerlich, aber hattest ja wenigstens schönes Wetter bei der Wanderung, oder? 

Beim Renner hau ich eigentlich nur ne Pulle Pit Stop rein und fertig, was anderes hab ich gar nicht dabei. 
Hat bisher (ok in den ganzen Jahren nur 2 Ereignisse) immer funktioniert, hast Du schon mal ausprobiert *Florian?
*
Weiterhin gute Genesung und pass auf das du dir keine Erkältung einfängt, Husten ist die Hölle.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *hat der Portugiese für die Spezialbehandlung bezahlt?


... kommt auf den Deckel. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Pulle Pit Stop rein und fertig


Ich hatte tatsächlich nur ein Platten mit meinen Rennern und da hatte ich eine CO2 Patronenluftpumpe und leider hatte der Reserveschlauch durch den langen Transport ein Loch. Konsequenz, meine Frau musste mich abholen , denn auf 30 Kilometer wandern hatte ich kein Bock.
Dir eine schöne Woche und man hört von einander.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Mai 2017)

*Martin*, war wieder ein super schönes Ding heute.
Toll, welche Strecken Du immer aus dem Hut zauberst.
Danke nochmal fürs Guiden.

Nochmal die Mannschaft auf dem Milleniumberg 



Martin fährt runter und alle gucken zu


----------



## schleppi (22. Mai 2017)

Einen Schlauch hatte ich ja auch dabei, aber nen zweiten dann nicht mehr. Erst freitag nen Platten mit dem Renner und gestern dann  zweimal danach hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr aufs MTB umzusteigen. Naja egal passiert Pannenspray oder ähnliches hatte ich nicht mit. Brüder nicht zuhause, meine Frau hat keinen Führerschein... Wie es dann halt so ist. Aber egal in Rautheim nahte Hilfe da hab ich nen Freund der dort wohnt getroffen, der hat mich dann die letzten 3km gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2017)

Danke *Torsten*, dass es dir gefallen hat, war ja auch alles dabei. Die Wasserpassagen haben mir sehr gut gefallen, wenn man gerade noch durch kommt und die Füsse bleiben fast trocken.  Schöne Fotos.
*Florian*, da würde ich mich von der Decke trennen und Conti fahren.


----------



## schleppi (22. Mai 2017)

Martin das schlimme ist das SIND Conti. Aber egal müssen sowieso neue Schlappen her da hinten auch nen riss drin ist.


----------



## webster1972 (22. Mai 2017)

Oha,nur Pechvögel hier! Na ja,bei mir lief's auch nich besser. Nach der Hälfte war die Konzentration dahin und der Puls weit oben,Ergebnis nur 10er statt Treppchen beim Schiessen diesmal. Da wär ich wohl mal besser entspannt Rad gefahren!


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> das SIND Conti


, Chinaware, Plagiat. Dann mal neue Schlappen drauf, Grand Prix 4000; da geht es voran.
*Axel *hast gefehlt und Du hättest sicherlich dein Spass gehabt, aber die Saison ist noch lang.
*Simone*, der Nachwuchs wird trainiert. Erste Rennerausfahrt mit Tochter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Mai 2017)

Kompliment *Martin, *was gibt es Schöneres als die gemeinsame Leidenschaft mit dem Nachwuchs zu teilen.  

Wann geht es gemeinsam über die Alpen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2017)

Danke *Simone*, es freut mich auch, dass es ihr Spass macht, nun muss sie noch dran bleiben und dann gehen auch die Alpen und Malle.


----------



## schleppi (23. Mai 2017)

Martin ganz schön groß geworden ist deine kleine. Fit sein sollte sie doch eigentlich bei Ihrer Sportgeschichte, ausserdem hat sie da glaube ich gute Gene geerbt 
Achso und sobald ich dann neue Socken habe nehmen wir mal die RR Tour in Angriff


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> ganz schön groß


Florian stimmt. Fitness wohl kein Problem und in ihrem Sport alles erreicht. Trainiert schon fleißig auf der Rolle. Die RR Tour nehmen wir dann mit neuen Reifen in Angriff.


----------



## schleppi (24. Mai 2017)

Ist morgen Nachmittag irgendwer unterwegs? Also mit dem Bike und nicht leicht wankend


----------



## torstiohneh (24. Mai 2017)

Möchte kurz von meiner Feierabendrunde heute in Gifhorn berichten.

An der Bahnbrücke über die Aller beginnt ein schöner Trail in Richtung Schlosssee.
Das Gleis der Bahnstrecke Gifhorn-Uelzen wird noch genutzt, das Gleis der stillgelegten Bahnstrecke Gifhorn-Celle wurde abgebaut.




Der Trail ist aktuell noch fahrbar, aber die Vegetation holt ihn sich gerade (für dieses Jahr) zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2017)

*Torsten* sehr schön. Ich habe die Brücke auf der Karte gefunden und die Trails sind ähnlich, die ich am Allerkanal letztens gefahren bin. Da war ich auch voll begeistert und in der Ecke wo Du warst war ich auch noch nicht.
Ich war heute kurz mit dem Renner unterwegs und in der Stadt muss man nur den Griff an der Bremse haben, sonst putzen die Autofahrer einen weg. In Stöckheim hat mich nur ein Kampfschrei gerettet, als ein Autofahrer mir mit knapp 40 die Vorfahrt genommen hat und grad noch gebremst hat, sonst hätte ich in der Tür gesteckt.
*Florian* ich werde am Donnerstag in Familie machen. Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## schleppi (25. Mai 2017)

Martin dann Grüß mal schön von mir.
Torsten sehr schöne Bilder das macht definitiv Lust auf ne Gifhornrunde


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Mai 2017)

Das  *Fsi *ist für Sonntag wieder Start klar 
*Martin  Danke  *für die Montage


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin dann Grüß mal schön von mir.


*Florian* hab ich gemacht.Gruss zurück. Meine erste Gifhorntour wollte ich am 11.6.machen. Ich hoffe Torsten und Du haben da Zeit.
*Torsten* das letzte Bild gefällt mir besonders; hat irgendwie Urwaldidylle.
*Adolfo* kein Problem, war ja schnell gemacht und ich kam zur Radtour mit Colapause.


----------



## schleppi (25. Mai 2017)

Ich bin erst ab 1.7. Bei Rewe in der Spedition von daher hab ich Sonntag bis dahin noch frei. Also denke ich mal ich bin dann dabei. Zumal das mal absolutes Neuland ist.


----------



## schleppi (25. Mai 2017)

An der Renaturierung der Wabe arbeiten sie wohl noch ein wenig länger. Aber es gibt mittlerweile eine 2. Furt auch wenn ich denke das die nicht für nen offiziellen weg verwendet wird.


Ansonsten schöne lockere 32km um Braunschweig mit nem 19er Schnitt einfach mal das Wetter genießen


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2017)

*Florian*, da warst Du ja zügig unterwegs. Ich war faul , Eis auf dem Kohlmarkt, Grillen und jetzt Couch und Fussball. Gifhorn wird dir sicherlich gefallen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> dort ist nächste Woche der nächste Marathon angesagt


Hallo *Simone*, Rad für den nächsten Marathon am Achensee startklar gemacht. Ich hoffe Du hast diesmal keine Panne und kommst am Sonntag gut durch. Bei uns soll es am Wochenende richtig warm werden; wird Zeit.


----------



## schleppi (26. Mai 2017)

Richtig warm ist gut Martin. 32 Grad sind angesagt, aber egal hab für morgen mal ne Tour durch die Asse geplant mit 52km und 650Hm mal schauen was das gibt bei dem Wetter, aber abbrechen bzw verkürzen kann man ja immer noch. Zumal ich bis mittag arbeiten muss und dann erst zum besten Wetter starten kann .


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Zumal ich bis mittag arbeiten


*Florian*, ich muss auch ran  und werde wie heute Renner fahren, bin ich schneller durch. Viel Spaß in der Asse, war ich das letzte mal 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (26. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> war ich das letzte mal 2015.


Dann tausch den Renner gegen das MTB und komm mit


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Mai 2017)

Moin Martin, nachdem ich ein paar Tage wieder in Hannover war, begebe ich mich nun auf die A7 und fahre Richtung (neuer) Heimat. 
Bike ist startklar, der Pilot geht so. Freue mich jedenfalls riesig. 
Niemals zuvor so einen späten Start in die Rennsaison gehabt, und Sonntag kommt mir auch definitiv nichts dazwischen, sonst...brauche ich ne Therapie. 
Hoffe die Hitze hält sich in Grenzen, sonst muss ich kurzfristig vom Bike in den See das matschige Hirn runterkühlen.

Wünsche euch ne Menge Spaß, auf Schlammbilder muss ich wohl verzichten. 

Nebenbei, was ist die Asse?


----------



## schleppi (27. Mai 2017)

Die Asse ist ein kleiner 220 Meter hoher Höhenzug südlich von Braunschweig, genauer gesagt bei Wittmar. Sie ist zwar nicht sehr groß hat aber die ein oder andere nette Abfahrt und ist nicht so voll wie der Elm. 
Deutschland weit bekannt geworden ist die Asse eigentlich vor ein paar Jahren weil in den Salzstock darunter Wasser eindringt und dort Atommüll eingelagert wurde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2017)

*Simone*, dann mal gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg beim Rennen. Das Wetter wird ja ähnlich sein wie bei uns und nach dem Rennen Abkühlung im See.


schleppi schrieb:


> Dann tausch den Renner gegen das MTB und komm mit


*Florian*, das holen wir nach, da ich morgen schon mit dem MTB unterwegs bin.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Mai 2017)

Bon dia *Senhora *
Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen für dein Rennen 
*Martin *freue mich auf morgen endlich mal Portugiesen Wetter  *Florian *schade das du nicht dabei bist


----------



## schleppi (27. Mai 2017)

Eventuell komme ich noch spontan dazu. Jenachdem wann meine Schwiegermutter morgen zum Bahnhof will. Wenn es nach Gifhorn geht bin ich aber dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Gifhorn geht bin ich aber dabei


*Florian* wollte ich in zwei Wochen machen. Morgen Elm.


----------



## schleppi (27. Mai 2017)

Martin ich weiss  deswegen passt mir die Planung so auch ganz gut . Weiss sowieso nicht ob ich dir genug für den Fön bin. Aber ich unterschätze mich ja meistens selber .  Von daher wenn es zeitlich passt..... macht Versuch kluch


----------



## schleppi (27. Mai 2017)

So da nach  der Arbeit noch Besuch kam hab ich die assetour mal verschoben. Allerdings hab ich dann nochmal eben ne kleine Runde um mein Dorf gedreht. 1std fahren, 15km und 95% trailanteil. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich wohne hier ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Mai 2017)

Jetzt lieg ich hier wach im Auto rum vor lauter Aufregung. 
Muss wieder meinen normalen Rhythmus finden, irgendwie ein sch.. Beginn dieser Saison. 

Aber Think Positive, kann ja nur aufwärts gehen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß im Elm und kommt ohne Hitzekollaps zurück.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß im Elm


Danke *Simone*, das wünschen wir Dir auch und oben bleiben. Die Nervosität vor dem Wettkampf kenne ich auch und den Abbau dieser kann man auch schwer im Training simulieren, nur durch die Routine verblasst sie etwas, aber das ist der Unterschied zwischen hartem Training und wenn es wirklich um die Wurscht geht. Viel Erfolg heute.
*Florian* ich war gestern mit Susanne noch auf eine lockeren 54er Runde durch die Feldmark.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2017)

Wie sind von unserer Elmrunde wieder zurück . Leider zwei Reifenpannen trotz schlauchlos; brauch man glaube ich nicht. Die Trails im Elm waren trocken, auf den Zufahrtstrail z.T. etwas matschig. Die Strecke hatte 52 Kilometer mit ca. 570 Hm, bei reiner Fahrzeit von 3 Stunden. Schönes Restwochenende.



 
*Simone* wie lief es bei dir. Gut durchgekommen.
    
*Torsten* heute in Gifhorn unterwegs gewesen und klappt es mit Dir am 11.6. für meine erste Gifhornrunde, möchte Dir gerne neues zeigen.
*Florian* heute Ruhetag.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Mai 2017)

20 Grad zuviel für mich, hab gerade ne Anzeige aufgegeben wer mir beim Duschen hilft, liege nämlich seit der Zieldurchfahrt im Schatten und komme nicht mehr hoch.

Ging nach dem Start gleich mal los mit 600hm auf 7km verteilt, zum warm werden, als ob es nicht heiss genug wäre.

62 km mit 1650hm Fahrzeit 4:40, mies aber egal, im augenblicklichen Zustand ist nicht mehr drin, zumal es auch zwei Schiebetrails mit Überholverbot (sonst sofortige Disqualifizierung!!) gab, völlig gaga, noch nie erlebt. 

Sonst sehr geil hier, Top-Orga und ein Traumpanorama hoffe der Marathon bleibt im Kalender. 

Ihr habt ja ein bissl Pech mit den Patschn, aber die glücklichen Gesichter zeigen klar das ihr trotzdem Spaß hattet, gut so.


----------



## schleppi (28. Mai 2017)

Simone Glückwunsch zum finish.
Martin bisher ja aber ich habe mich ja gestern auch noch später Entschlossen ne Runde zu drehen. Schaun wir mal. Morgen ist erstmal wieder Physio und Studio angesagt. Da gibt es definitiv kein Radeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2017)

*Simone* Hut ab. Bei meiner Fitness wären 600 Hm auf 7 Kilometer schon eine Ansage. Wir fahren heute 52 Kilometer um 600 zu schaffen. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> seit der Zieldurchfahrt im Schatten und komme nicht mehr hoch.


Ab in den See.
*Florian* ggf. am Donnerstag eine Runde Flachetappe mit dem Renner. Jetzt erstmal ein gekühltes Alster auf der Terrasse. Wollte heute ein kurzes Filmchen machen mit der Gopro; war leider im Fotomodus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich es bis dahin geschafft habe meine neuen Socken mal zu kaufen dann bin ich Donnerstag dabei Martin. Ich denke mal das ich für GF mal meine Contour wieder rauskrame und ein wenig filme. Schaun wir mal


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Mai 2017)

*Martin *vielen dank 
Das war die erste elm Tour in diesem Jahr   geniale trails die Anfahrt war sehr gut vorbereitet kaum Straße das  Wetter war top  und die Jungs und Mädels waren gut drauf  mehr geht nicht  

* Senhora 600hm *auf 7 km 
Respekt  an deiner Zeit musst du noch arbeiten  aber die Saison ist ja noch lang  
Beim nächsten Marathon würde ich dich zum duschen tragen


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Marathon würde ich dich zum duschen tragen


*Das will ich sehen*. Adolfo freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat. Die Abfahrten bringen schon Bock.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Marathon würde ich dich zum duschen tragen


Gerne, nächsten Samstag Ortler Bike Marathon in Glurns/Vinschgau, die genaue Zeit Teile ich Dir noch mit.

Ok, für die Zeit schäme ich mich auch, ist laut Ergebnisliste sogar noch schlechter 4:47, die nehmen hier keine Nettozeit am Start.
Aber immerhin waren es 1860 hm, hab schon gedacht mein Garmin hat einen Sonnenstich als ich im Ziel über 1800hm drauf hatte, die Ausschreibung ist ja auch nie aktuell, sollte man besser morgens in die Startunterlagen schauen.

@schleppi Was sind denn das für tolle Socken, die brauch ich vielleicht auch, machen die einen schneller?


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2017)

*Simone*, das geht ja Schlag auf Schlag. Dann freuen wir uns auf den Rennbericht und wie Adolfo sich beim Tragen anstellt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich hab letze Saison zu viel als Guide gearbeitet, wollte dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder mehr Rennen fahren, das Leben ist zu kurz um schlechten Wein zu trinken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> unbedingt wieder mehr Rennen fahren


Dann sind wir mal gespannt, wo es dich überall hintreibt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Mai 2017)

Werde zukünftig kurze! Infos geben, das ist ja hier nicht der richtige Platz für mehr, will keinen ärgern oder langweiligen hier im BS Biker Thread.


----------



## schleppi (29. Mai 2017)

Simone die passen weder dir noch mir  sollten dann aber maßgeschneidert für meinen Renner sein. 
Ärger dich nicht über die Zeit sondern freu dich das du ohne defekte angekommen bist. Die Zeit kommt dann von alleine und mich langweilst du nicht damit.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Mai 2017)

Für den Renner...ok die passen uns nicht wirklich.

Schön auf der Leitung gestanden, kenne ich nur als Puschen.

Schöne Woche euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2017)

Wünsche wir Dir auch. Bei dem Wetter heute mit der Tochter nochmals unterwegs gewesen und die Streckenlänge erhöht.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Mai 2017)

Super *Martin *bei diesen Temperaturen 
Dann könnte sie  auch bald unsere MTB Touren mitfahren


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Mai 2017)

Sehr cool *Martin, *sieht nach ner Menge Vater-Tochter-Vergnügen aus. 

Und die beiden gelben Renner.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Dann könnte sie auch bald unsere MTB Touren mitfahren


*Adolfo*, vielleicht im Juli eine Flachetappe  und im Juni mit dem Renner Rieseberg und Elm.
*Simone *hatten wir und wenn man über viele Nebenwege fährt merkt man die 50 Kilometer auch nicht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Mai 2017)

Wenn man auch mit dem MTB unterwegs ist, finde ich, das die Kilometer auf dem Renner geradezu davonfliegen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> auf dem Renner geradezu davonfliegen.


Das fand meine Tochter auch, wenn man mal locker 34 Km/h fährt und Pedelec anhängt. Jetzt erstmal Grundlage trainieren und dann Schnellkraft fürs MTB.


----------



## schleppi (29. Mai 2017)

Gleich ins kalte Wasser werfen und ab aufs MTB Martin, bei ner lockeren Runde hält sie alle mal mit und kann sich gleich daran gewöhnen das MTB und RR sich völlig unterschiedlich fahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (29. Mai 2017)

Jetzt muss ich mal ein paar Tage aufarbeiten ...


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* sehr schön.





schleppi schrieb:


> Torsten sehr schöne Bilder das macht definitiv Lust auf ne Gifhornrunde


*
Martin* und *Florian*, freut mich dass Euch die Fotos gefallen haben...



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* heute in Gifhorn unterwegs gewesen


*Martin*, Sonntag habe ich geschwächelt, bin nur eine kurze Runde auf Waldautobahnen durch die Maaßel gefahren und dann der Familie hinterher zum Tankumsee.

Freitags war ich bei Gifhorn auf den Trails zwischen Waldsee, Gifhorner Heide, Fahle Heide, Wittkopsberge und Heidesee unterwegs.
Leider ohne Fotos, viele schöne Trails, Fotos hätten sich gelohnt!!!
*Martin*, einiges davon kennst Du von den Touren mit Eugen und wahrscheinlich hast Du es in Deine Gifhornrunde eingebaut.


----------



## torstiohneh (29. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter heute mit der Tochter nochmals unterwegs gewesen und die Streckenlänge erhöht.


*Martin*, das ist ja das Schloss in Ribbesbüttel.
Verrätst Du mir auch wo der Trails ist auf dem Deine Tochter fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hast Du es in Deine Gifhornrunde eingebaut.


Torsten habe ich. Da gibt es ja so viele Trails, die ich noch nicht gefahren bin. Die Gifhorner Heide ist schon ein schönes Revier und durch den Sandboden kein Matsch. Klappt das mit dem 11.6 mit der Gifhornrunde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, das ist ja das Schloss in Ribbesbüttel.


Super. Du kennst dich aus. Das war nur ein kurzer Trailabschnitt als Verlängerung von der  Strasse Waldriede in Isenbüttel und dann 2 Kilometer Schotter, aber für Steffi kein Problem.


----------



## torstiohneh (29. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> 62 km mit 1650hm Fahrzeit 4:40


*Simone*, wir haben uns leider nicht mehr kennengelernt.
Tausendsechshundertfünfzig HM an EINEM Tag, Hut ab!!!
Unfassbar! Da wäre mir persönlich die Zeit sowas von egal wenn ich das schaffen würde...


----------



## torstiohneh (29. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Klappt das mit dem 11.6 mit der Gifhornrunde.


Ich hoffe ja. Meine Frau möchte mit mir am 10.06. zur Kulturnacht nach BS.
Könnte ne kurze Nacht werden, da muss ich dann durch.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Mai 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Simone*, wir haben uns leider nicht mehr kennengelernt.
> Tausendsechshundertfünfzig HM an EINEM Tag, Hut ab!!!
> Unfassbar! Da wäre mir persönlich die Zeit sowas von egal wenn ich das schaffen würde...



Danke, das schaffst DU auch ganz locker ist mehr ne Kopfsache und durch die herrlichen Ausblicke, merkt man die Qual fast gar nicht. 
Sage nur Salzkammergut Trophy 210km 7119hm, einmal Hölle und zurück, hätte ich auch nie gedacht das zu schaffen und dann sitzt du plötzlich 6-8-12-14.... Stunden im Sattel und bist im Ziel, der pure Wahnsinn. 

Das ich jetzt in die Berge gezogen bin heisst nicht das ihr mich los seit, werde gerne nochmal auf Martins Guide Künste zurückkommen und ne Runde mit euch drehen. 
Dann lernen wir uns kennen Torsten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> da muss ich dann durch


Sehr schön, dann halten wir mal den 11.6 für die Gifhornrunde fest.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ne Runde mit euch drehen.


Wir würden uns freuen. Bei deinem immer besser werdenen Trainingszustand duch deine Rennen wir das ein gutes Regenerationstraining.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (30. Mai 2017)

*Gifhornrunde *was fährt man da an km und hm ca ?
Ich bin bestimmt dabei
Können wir diesmal die  Dornenbüsche umfahren  meine Beine sind noch immer davon gezeichnet 
Für *Senhora *müssten wir die Tour verlängern oder die fährt mit weniger  Luftdruck


----------



## schleppi (30. Mai 2017)

Wie ich Martin kenne km bestimmt um die 50 und Hm keine Ahnung denke aber das es rings um GF nicht zuviele werden. Aber komm mal ruhig mit. Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> bestimmt um die 50 und Hm keine Ahnung


*Florian*, für Torsten 50, für uns 60km , bei 180 Hm, also flach, aber zweimal Rad schultern.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Können wir diesmal die Dornenbüsche umfahren


*Adolfo*, alle Hindernisse beseitigt. Strecke ist vorbereitet für freie Fahrt, außer halt zwei, aber ohne Dornen.


----------



## schleppi (31. Mai 2017)

Martin was dachtest du denn wann du morgen los wolltest mit dem Renner? Reifen hole ich morgen ab und baue sie nach Feierabend drauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin was dachtest du denn wann du morgen los wolltest mit dem Renner?


*Florian* richte ich mich nach dir, wann es am besten passt. Start in Waggum; 51 Kilometer auf fast 30 Kilometer Nebenwegen hatte ich gedacht.
Heute mein ersten Platten auf meinem Carbonrenner gehabt. Man soll nicht mit 23mm Reifen über 25 km/h auf Schotter fahren.
*Torsten* hier ein Bilderrätsel, da Du ja auch das Schloß in Ribbesbüttel erkannt hast.
Verbindungsstück zwischen zwei Orten mit bestem Aspalt, aber ein kurzes Stück Paris-Roubaix, dass man Gott sei Dank durch ein Parallelpfad meiden kann. Heute 70 Kilometer mit meiner Carbonfeile um Gifhorn und Wolfsburg geradelt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2017)

*Anton* ich habe dich in den Verteiler mit aufgenommen und habe Dir eine Testmail geschickt. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, vielleicht am 11.6.


----------



## schleppi (31. Mai 2017)

Martin wenn ich zuhause bin dann baue ich die neuen Reifen auf und melde mich einfach bei dir aufm Handy


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Mai 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* hier ein Bilderrätsel


Hi Martin, danke .
Ich finde es immer schwer Streckenabschnitte auf Fotos zu erkennen, wenn das Umfeld fehlt.
Z.B. der Trail mit Deiner Tochter bei der Waldriede, bin ich schon oft gefahren, hab ich nicht erkannt.
Hier ist es einfach, dank Deiner Hinweise:
Das ist zwischen Gravenhorst und Isenbüttel.
Dort hinten am Waldrand geht es auf Asphalt links weiter nach Isenbüttel.
Geradeaus geht es über die Räuberbrücke nach Wasbüttel.
Kurz hinter der Räuberbrücke links ab beginnt ein kurzer Trail Richtung Sportplatz Isenbüttel, den fahre ich dann meist mit dem MTB.
Daumen hoch für Deine Rennradrunde .


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Das ist zwischen Gravenhorst und Isenbüttel.


*Torsten* perfekt.  Um Gifhorn kennst Du dich wirklich gut aus.


schleppi schrieb:


> melde mich einfach bei dir aufm Handy


*Florian* so machen wir es.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Juni 2017)

Martin, bist ja fleissig unterwegs, Urlaub oder gutes Zeitmanagement? 

Der Portugiese braucht einen Renner, dann kommt ihr runter zu mir und wir rocken die Pässe hier, ist MEGA besonders die Akzeptanz im Verkehr, NULL kritische Begegnungen oder ähnliches, so macht's Spaß. 

Viel Spaß heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Urlaub oder gutes Zeitmanagement?


*Simone*, ich muss schaffen, aber nach Feierabend, wenn es geht, gleich auf das Rad, um die wenigen Tage in Deutschland in "Kurz" auszunutzen. Meine liebe Frau hat leider Lehrgang, fährt aber auch alleine mal los.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> dann kommt ihr runter zu mir und wir rocken die Pässe hier


Das machen wir sicher mal, da ich vier Räder unter bekomme, nehmen wir schmal und dickbereift mit, wegen dem Doppelfan.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> besonders die Akzeptanz im Verkehr, NULL kritische Begegnungen oder ähnliches, so macht's Spaß.


Super, halt wie in Spanien oder Frankreich. Auf Malle merkt man gleich wenn jemand hupt ist es ein deutscher Touri.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Juni 2017)

Immer nach Feierabend, Respekt. 

Wenn man meine Kunden im PT so diszipliniert wären, obwohl...dann bräuchten sie mich auch gar nicht. 

Ja, das mit den deutschen Touris gibt's hier (und in Italien) leider auch, nur das einem als Radler hier sofort die Polizei zur Seite steht, und gerade die Carabinieri finden das gar nicht lustig wenn Autofahrer hupen oder einen Radler fast von der Strasse fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Immer nach Feierabend, Respekt.


Kein Problem, da ich ja zur Zeit nur Rad fahre. In meiner Triathlonzeit war es schon deutlich enger gesteckt, da man oft zwei Disziplinen am Tag trainiert hat und ein Ruhetag in der Woche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> nächsten Samstag Ortler Bike Marathon in Glurns/Vinschgau


*Simone*, morgen viel Spaß. Komm gut durch und rock die Berge. Brauche leider für meine Carbonfeile eine neue Decke, da die Flanke beschädigt ist. Wollte heute auf 8,5 bar aufpumpen, da ich den Reifen nur mit der Handpumpe gefüllt habe und da hat sich der Reserveschlauch verabschiedet. Conti 4000S II kostet aber nur im Zweiersatz 55 Euro.


----------



## schleppi (2. Juni 2017)

Kriegst du bei Bike Discount im Moment 2 decken und 2 Schläuche als Paket für 66 Euronen. Sind dann die Conti Race bei.


----------



## schleppi (2. Juni 2017)

Achso für schwereres Gelände solltest du vielleicht doch besser aufs MTB zurück greifen


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Achso für schwereres Gelände solltest du vielleicht doch besser aufs MTB zurück greifen


...oder langsamer fahren. 


schleppi schrieb:


> Conti Race bei


Hatte ich gesehen, doch ich fahre Mavic Carbonfelgen und die Mavic-Schläuche schliessen genau mit der Schulter ab und werden mit einer Verlängerung aufgepumpt.


----------



## schleppi (2. Juni 2017)

Mavic Carbonfelgen 
Ja und Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde, sagt einer der nen Alurahmen hat . Wobei der Renner wäre das einzige was ich mit nem Carbonrahmen kaufen würde, mit dem MTB gehe ich dann doch größtenteils zu ruppig um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> nen Alurahmen hat


... hab ich auch. Das ist mein Wettkampfrad.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Juni 2017)

Danke Martin, ist ne wirklich geile Ecke hier, vor allem weil ich sonst immer mit ner Horde Kunden am HR durchrausche und nur auf dem Marktplatz kurz für Cappu und Eis ne Pause mache, oder auch richtig Mittag, je nach Level.
Dieses WE mal alleine und entspannt (was immer auch damit gemeint ist im Rennen).
Kannst Du die Laufräder nicht tubeless fahren ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Laufräder nicht tubeless fahren ?


*Simone*, da habe ich mich noch nicht mit befasst, denn tubeless sehe ich skeptisch. Auf dem Renner, jetzt mein zweiter Platten und bei der letzten MTB Tour hatten wir zwei Platten mit tubeless.
Hätte gestern fahren sollen; heute hier Regen. Ich hoffe bei dir bleibt es trocken und als Unkundiger; was heißt *HR* durchgerauscht.


----------



## schleppi (3. Juni 2017)

Martin Wettkämpfe fahre ich nur mit mir selber . 
Ich hoffe auch noch das der Regen aufhört und ich den Renner auf die Straße holen kann.
Tubeless halte ich auch nicht viel von, aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hatten mehr Leute mit Tubeless nen Platten als Leute die noch Schlauch fahren. Mal abgesehen davon nach 13 Jahren Abschleppdienst in denen ich mehr Reifenschäden abgeschleppt als repariert habe weiss ich relativ gut das die Grenzen der Dichtmilch sehr schnell erreicht sind.
Dann lieber schnell Laufrad raus neuen Schlauch rein und gut ist und wem das zuviel Gewicht ist (glaube zwar nicht das es da einen riesen Unterschied gibt) der sollte morgens einfach ein Brötchen weniger essen dann hat er die paar Gramm auch gespart


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Juni 2017)

Moin Martin, wenn der Adolfo seine Milch nicht tauscht ist das klar...

Aber Du hast Recht anfangs war ich auch skeptisch. 

Am HR heisst alle AlpenX die ich Guide, auf klassischer Garmisch-Gardasee Route, führen durch Glurns und da hab ich immer zwischen 6 und 11 Kunden die mir am Hinterrad hängen und sich nur dafür interessieren wann es wo was zu essen gibt.
Allein kann ich mal die Schönheit der Gässchen, Häuser, etc. genießen. 

Hier ist übrigens, wie immer im Vinschgau, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein. 

Aber Du hast ja noch morgen oder Montag.

Grüße und schöne Pfingsten an alle.


----------



## schleppi (3. Juni 2017)

So da ich ja Regen mag bin ich halt mal wieder ne Runde im Regen heute morgen unterwegs gewesen. Erfolgreich und wieder defekt . Einmal Speichennippel beim Renner gerissen und wie soll es auch anders sein ich hab da mal wieder ne scherbe gefunden die genau an dem Pannenschutz vorbei direkt in dem Schlauch ging. unglaublich im Moment. Aber egal Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
Martin meine Mutter überlegt ob sie am 11. mit nach Gifhorn kommt. Nachdem sie gehört hat das es technisch ein normales Level ist meinte sie Lust hat sie schon und überlegt sich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2017)

*Forian*, Du bist ja ein Glückskind , nimmst alles mit. Ich war am Schaffen und war froh nicht auf dem Rad zu sitzen, hat ja gut gegatscht. Ich bin gegen eins meine Reveranzrunde zum Rieseberg gefahren, um zu sehen wo man steht; fehlt noch einiges. 


schleppi schrieb:


> Mutter überlegt ob sie am 11. mit nach Gifhorn kommt


Klar; flache Sache, schön am Wasser lang, Toptrails, bischen Technik und halt zweimal klettern.
*Simone* wie ist es gelaufen. Fortschritte zur letzter Woche.
Durch Glurns bin ich bei meinem ersten geführten AX gefahren. Meine letzte Tour ging über das Timmelsjoch direkt nach Meran und meine nächste Tour soll über die Similaunhütte verlaufen, habe ich so geplant.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Juni 2017)

Fortschritte, weiss nicht genau, habe mich besser gefühlt, was aber eher daran lag das die Temperaturen unter 30 Grad waren, zumindest ausserhalb der prallen Sonne.

3:43 für 52 km und 1600hm sind zwar immer noch nicht das was ich will, aber es war ein geiles Event, unglaublich was die Italiener immer hinbekommen, besser geht's nicht und die Strecke auch aussergewöhnlich.
Nächstes Jahr mit ärztlicher Lizenz, dann die 90km 3000hm.
Bin gerade zu Hause angekommen, gab ein schönes Gewitter, was die Temperaturen auf angenehme 22 Grad gedrückt hat, da kann/muss ich mal was an der Wohnung machen.
Wenn ihr ne Pfingstrunde dreht viel Spaß und durchkommen ohne Defekte.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Juni 2017)

*Martin, *Similaunhütte war ich noch nicht, wie genau soll denn die Route verlaufen? Und wann willst Du fahren, vielleicht sehen wir uns unterwegs?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> habe mich besser gefühlt


*Simone*, das ist schon mal ein Anfang. Ich musste gestern auch sehen, dass ich am Berg durch die starke Atmung meine Rippen noch merke, aber in der Grundlage ist alles ok und da ich kein Wettkampf machen werde, reicht mir das.
Heute haben wir hier Dauerregen, also Couch und später grillen. Morgen soll es besser werden und da will ich früh in den Elm.
Den AX wollte ich Ende August 2018 realisieren. Die Strecke schicke ich Dir mal als Mail, da kannst Du als Profi mal schauen was Du kennst und ggf. verbessern kannst.


----------



## schleppi (4. Juni 2017)

Grillen ist immer gut Martin. Werden wir nachher auch. Da der Regen nachlässt werde ich jetzt wohl den Renner mal reparieren und noch ne kurze 50er um BS drehen. Soviel Freizeit muss man ja mal ausnutzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> ne kurze 50er um BS drehen


*Florian*, dann mal viel Spaß; ist aber gut windig.


----------



## schleppi (4. Juni 2017)

Martin hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Aber egal hab schon umdisponiert einmal über die Asse und bis vor den elm dann wieder nach Mascherode denke mal bei dem Wind tun es 40km auch. Aber ich brauche mal ein paar Hm meine Kondition am Berg lässt im Moment sehr zu wünschen übrig. Also fahren fahren fahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Juni 2017)

*Florian *sobald mein RR da ist könnten wir ja mal zusammen eine Tour machen


----------



## schleppi (4. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Florian *sobald mein RR da ist könnten wir ja mal zusammen eine Tour machen


Da warte ich schon drauf . Wollte dich schon fragen warum Du keins besitzt es wird Zeit, schließlich sind die Zeiten wo man entweder MTB oder RR fährt lange vorbei.
Martin der Wind war echt mörderisch gerade Berg auf und die letzten 15 km hatte ich nur noch Gegenwind, aber zuhause war dann doch alles gut. 40km 480Hm und nen 24er Schnitt waren dann ok. Zwischendurch haben mich dann Berg auf erstmal zwei Rentner mit dem EBike überholt . Da hab ich mich dann echt wieder gefragt: Warum tust du dir das eigentlich an, gerade mit deinem Krankheitsbild usw.  ok 2km später wusste ich warum. Weil ich es noch kann und die Rentner habe ich dann trotz Gegenwind auf der Gerade wieder eingeholt . Alles in allem eine nette kleine runde bei Sonnenschein und nun den Grill an und 

Achso Martin, ich hatte KEINEN technischen Defekt


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2017)

*Florian*, erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch für die tausendste Antwort in diesem Thread.


schleppi schrieb:


> Martin der Wind war echt mörderisc


.. das hatte ich mir schon gedacht und bei Pedelecs bekomme ich auch immer Ehrgeiz.


schleppi schrieb:


> Da warte ich schon drauf


Florian, ich auch. *Portos* können sich so schwer entscheiden welchen Hersteller sie nehmen.
*Simone* ist der Track angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (4. Juni 2017)

Hersteller und Farbe muss passen


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hersteller und Farbe muss passen



Da soll noch mal einer sagen Frauen wären kompliziert in diesen Dingen. 

Aber man(n) sollte schon gut überlegen bevor man kauft, ist ja nicht nur für ein paar Wochen Spass gedacht. 

*Martin, *erklär Du ihm doch mal worauf es ankommt, ich hab ihm schon meine Einschätzung geschrieben.

Danke, dein Track ist angekommen, schaue ich mir gerne mal an, wahrscheinlich finde ich morgen Abend ein wenig Ruhe, hab heute schon fast 2 h Trainingspläne ausgewertet und geschrieben, jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr auf einen Bildschirm zu starren. 

*Florian, *geht mir genauso mit den E-Bikes, besonders wenn die Jüngere Generation oder Mr.Bierbauch draufhocken.  
Gute Reaktion aus "Agression" mach Motivation, TOP!


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hersteller und Farbe muss passen



Ach so, ich würde mal Tippen es wird was grünes mit nem C am Anfang.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2017)

. Passend zur  Brille.


----------



## schleppi (5. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hersteller und Farbe muss passen


War bei mir erstmal egal . Aber gut ich wusste auch nicht ob das mit meinem Rücken funktioniert auf nem Renner oder ob ich lieber beim Fully und im MTB Bereich bleiben sollte.
Meine Mutter (arbeitet in nem Fahrradladen) hat zu dem Zeitpunkt mal wieder ihren Keller ausgemistet und fragte mich dann ob ich interesse an ihrem Norco Crosser hätte für nen schmalen Kurs und was soll man sagen da war die Gelegenheit da es zu testen ohne viel Geld auszugeben. Also erstmal mit Crosserbereifung im Winter und als der Sommer nahte einfach auf RR Bereifung umgebaut.
Das Ergebnis war mehr als Befriedigend, der Rücken spielt mit und der Fun Faktor ist genauso hoch wie auf dem MTB . Bisher reicht es mir mal schauen vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal nen 2. RR aber denke mal eher es wird wieder nen 2. MTB da mein Scott ja nun doch schon von 2009 ist und schon etwas gelitten hat, auch wenn es noch gut läuft.

Simone ich versuche mich immer mit sowas zu motivieren. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich das erste mal bei Martin mitgefahren und was war nach 10km musste ich abbrechen, der 2. Versuch auch wieder ein Abbruch, dann mit einigen anderen mitgefahren wieder abbrechen und dann reichte es mir hin. Radfahren lief erstmal nur nebenbei und ich bin 3 mal die Woche ins Studio geeiert und habe erstmal zugesehen das ich mein verkackten Bechterew in den Griff bekomme, danach ging es wieder ans Grundlagentraining und siehe da bei Martin mitgefahren und es lief (bis auf die Technik vom Bike). Im großen und ganzen war es kein Problem mitzuhalten und es hat Spaß gemacht.
Nun arbeiten wir ein wenig am Bergtraining, Berge waren noch nie meins es sei denn es ging im Park runter


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Juni 2017)

*Florian,* meinen allergrößten Respekt  mit Bechterew belastet und dann so konsequent dabei. 

Ein Scott läuft und läuft und läuft und wenn doch mal was ist, sind sie sehr kulant dem Kunden gegenüber.

Hab gerade mein 8. Scott geordert. 

Übrigens bei deinem Engagement fliegst du künftig die Berge hoch, wenn man erstmal dabei ist, kommt der Rest ganz fix.


----------



## schleppi (5. Juni 2017)

Simone das konsequente Training hat es mir erst ermöglicht das zu machen was ich heute kann und das völlig ohne Tabletten.
Ich muss die Berge nicht hochfliegen wenn ich oben ankomme dann bin ich schon zufrieden .
Die Erfahrung mit dem Scott durfte ich auch machen bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten hatte ich nie Probleme damit und das trotz Bikeparkeinsatz. Das Genius ist so ziemlich das beste Bike was ich bisher hatte, Robust und enorm Vielseitig Einsetzbar und ganz ehrlich egal was neu kommt, verkaufen würde ich es nicht .
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal zusammen mit Martin und dem Rest ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Florian,* meinen allergrößten Respekt


Von mir auch; bist super dabei. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hab gerade mein 8. Scott geordert.


Ich bin meinen Rädern immer so treu; oder doch geizig , hatte erst vier MTBs und zwei Renner.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Juni 2017)

Ich liebe meine Babys auch und versuche allen treu zu sein und auch alle gleichermassen auszulasten, aber ein neuer Renner musste her, weil ich seit Jahren schon auf Disc gewartet habe.
Ich bin mit den Felgenbremsen nie warm geworden, liegt vielleicht daran das ich mit MTB angefangen habe und daher ne andere Bremspower gewohnt bin oder auch an den Carbonhochkammerfelgen, für die es immer schwierig ist die für jede Witterung passenden Beläge zu finden.
Was auch immer  morgen kommt es endlich hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Was auch immer  morgen kommt es endlich hoffentlich!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch Simone zum neuen Rad  und wenn ich in den Bergen wohnen würde, hätte mein Renner mittlerweile auch Scheibenbremse, denn auf Madeira oder Tenneriffa waren die Felgenbremsen am Limit und nach 10 Kilometer Abfahrt mit deutlich über 10 % und Serpentinen musste man gegen Ende am Unterlenker greifen weil die Kraft im Handgelenk nachließ. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> auch an den Carbonhochkammerfelgen


Wenn es nass ist fahre ich auch lieber Alufelge, obwohl sich die Mavicfelgen sehr gut verzögern lassen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Juni 2017)

Danke, da bin ich ja beruhigt das es nicht nur mir so geht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2017)

.... und ich habe keine Kinderhände oder Arme.


----------



## schleppi (5. Juni 2017)

Bilder wir wollen dann Bilder vom neuen Radl . Ich muss sagen die Scheibenbremsen an meinem Norco sind zwar mechanisch aber verzögern wirklich sehr gut und halten auch die Bremsleistung Berg ab. Aber ich war ja sowieso immer ein Freund der Scheibenbremsen, kommt vielleicht daher das ich schon immer sehr gerne im Berg ab Bereich gefahren bin  egal ob Single Trail oder Bikepark


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Juni 2017)

Ach und das neue Fully war ja fällig nachdem vor einigen Wochen dieser Idiot von Autofahrer meinte mich von der Strasse zu kicken zu müssen. 

Also ihr seht, ich liebe meine Bikes aber es gibt auch Gründe für einen Neuerwerb und die Erinnerungen an die vielen schönen gemeinsamen Stunden und Erlebnisse bleiben einem ja Gott sei Dank erhalten.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> .... und ich habe keine Kinderhände oder Arme.



Was macht eigentlich Dein Rope Training? 

Bilder kommen, ist allerdings noch nicht spektakulär, musste ein Komplettrad nehmen, weil es den Rahmen einzeln in meiner Größe nicht mehr gab. 
Bin da was die Optik/Farbgestaltung angeht etwas schwierig. 
Jetzt fahre ich den ganzen Mist runter und im Dezember wird dann der nackte Rahmen komplett neu aufgebaut, dann gibt's schönere Bilder.
Ja, ich denke gerade am Norco als Crosser machen Discs mehr als Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (5. Juni 2017)

Vor allem bei 87 KG machen Disc Sinn . Da ich ja runter auch noch gerne schnell fahre (wer auch nicht) möchte ich mich schon darauf verlassen können das ich zu stehen komme.
So werde mich dann mal langsam aufmachen und noch ne Runde Renner fahren. Martin ich hab mich mal inspirieren lassen und den Rieseberg mit eingebaut.
Quasi Mascherode über Cremlingen, Schandelah, Scheppau dann Rieseberg, Königslutter, Tetzelstein und übers Reitlingstal zurück nach sickte und Mascherode. Schauen wir  mal was bei rauskommt .


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Juni 2017)

da kann man ja nur neidisch werden bei den ganzen Aktivitäten 
Ich muss  mich leider an meinen
Trainingsplan halten und 2 Tage pausieren 
Morgen geht es wieder in die Berge hm sammeln 
Zum Kaiserstuhl hoch


----------



## schleppi (5. Juni 2017)

Nicht ärgern mein lieber hab auch abgekürzt. Den Tetzelstein habe ich ausgelassen. Die Beine wollten einfach nicht mehr. Waren am Ende trotzdem 55km und knappe 500Hm. Alles in allem bin ich eigentlich zufrieden mit den letzten Tagen. Nun ist erstmal 2 bis 3 Tage Pause und es geht wieder ins Studio. Der Rücken möchte auch mal wieder gequält werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Dein Rope Training?


*Simone* musste ich wegen meiner Erkältung und weil es oft nass auf dem Parkplatz war, schleifen lassen , aber meine Tochter piesackt mich schon die ganze Zeit, dass es los gehen soll. Bin gespannt auf dein Renner.
*Florian* ich bin heute morgen deine Strecke fast umgekehrt gefahren; also vom Reitlingstal in den Elm, leider habe ich meine Beine von vorgestern auch noch gespürt.
*Adolfo* viel Spaß zum Höhenmeter sammeln am Kaiserstuhl. Wir sehen uns Sonntag.


----------



## schleppi (5. Juni 2017)

Martin kenne ich irgendwann ist Schluss .  Aber naja hatte trotzdem Spaß. Sonntag steht definitiv bei mir. Wenn die Woche abends nochmal Renner bei dir angesagt ist dann sag mal Bescheid. Bei ner lockeren Flachlandrunde wäre ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Sonntag steht definitiv bei mir


Super und Ute schon entschieden.


schleppi schrieb:


> dann sag mal Bescheid


*Florian* mach ich, doch die Wetteraussichten für die Woche sehen bescheiden aus. Ich wollte heute noch eine schnelle Runde drehen, aber es regnet schon.
*Simone* kam heute das nette Paket.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Juni 2017)

Leider nicht  und die haben es nicht mal eingeladen .
Hoffe morgen dann endlich, aber bei DHL kann man ja nie wissen.

Im Moment bräuchte ich eh ein Schlauchboot, erstaunlich was so alles an Wasser runterkommt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> haben es nicht mal eingeladen


... unschön, aber positiv denken: Die Vorfreude währt länger. Meine Teile sollen morgen mit DHL kommen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> erstaunlich was so alles an Wasser runterkommt.


... das ist bei uns ähnlich und soll die Woche kälter werden und halt weiterhin nass. Sonntags geht es Richtung Gifhorn und da ist viel Sandboden, also werden die Trails fahrbar sein.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Juni 2017)

In Hamburg ist es auch nicht gerade trocken 
Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Juni 2017)

Mir macht schlechtes Wetter eigentlich gar nichts aus, aber was hier heute runterkommt hab ich, so extrem, schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

Bin froh oben auf dem Berg zu wohnen, im Tal schwimmen sie wahrscheinlich bereits weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (6. Juni 2017)

Martin sie fragte vorhin nur ob noch andere Frauen mitfahren und wann treffen ist, denke mal das sie die Tage bescheid gibt. Den Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage habe ich auch schon mit grauen gesehen. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue wird das wohl eher ne Woche fürs Studio, aber warten wir mal ab und aus Zucker sind wir ja auch nicht. 
Simone ich glaube DHL hatte heute gar keine Lust, bei uns sind auch keine Pakete angekommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2017)

*Florian*, Einladung geht morgen raus und dann wird man sehen wer am Start ist. Bin heute doch noch meine kurze Reverenzstrecke gefahren, da wo die Beine weh tun und Gott sei Dank trocken geblieben.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Mir macht schlechtes Wetter eigentlich gar nichts aus


... auf dem Renner schon.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Juni 2017)

Wir waren heute 1,5 Stunden 
Bei Hamburger Wetter im Matsch spielen 
Die trails sind sehr tief und seifig hat gut Kraft gekostet  am Ende noch mit einer Flug Einlage 
Hat aber Spaß gemacht und man hat sich bewegt


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Juni 2017)

Unsere Sonntagsrunde diesmal Montags gefahren ging durch die Maaßel, dann zwischen Didderse und Neubrück über den Galgenberg.
*Martin*, hier gibt es ein schönes Trailnetz, das dringend eine separate Erkundung benötigt.
Weiter ging es den schönen Okertrail entlang nach Schwülper und weiter bis Walle.
Bis dahin war es eine super Linie.
Weil wir nichts geplant hatten und uns die Fantasie fehlte spontan zu planen sind wir dann hin und hergezackt und haben auf Feldwegen und zuletzt am Mittellandkanal entlang Tempo gemacht. War dennoch sehr schön und ich war nach 50km und 2:40 wieder zuhause.




Feldweg in der Maaßel, Trails gibt es hier kaum (PS: die beiden Fotos sind von Ende April)



Trail südlich der K48, zuerst über Wiesen, dann durch den Wald, perfekte Verbindung zwischen Maaßel und Didderse. Ist in OSM&Co nicht enthalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2017)

Torsten schöne Route , die Strecke an der Oker hat mir auch super gefallen und ich habe bei meiner zweiten Gifhorntour dies mit eingebaut Das Bild mit dem Trailabschnitt erinnern mich an die Singletrails um den Waldsee. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns Sonntag. Du könntest ja mit deinem Mitfahrer eine Tour um Wilsche und Neubokel zusammenbauen, dann starten wir mal in Röttgesbüttel und ich fahre mal hinterher; denn da war ich auch noch nicht.

Der Weg den ihr unterhalb Rolfsbüttel durchgehend gefahren seit gibt es in meiner Karte auch nicht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Juni 2017)

Wenn DHL heute wieder nicht kommt dann hol ich vielleicht die LL-Ski wieder raus, aktuell 4 Grad. 

Wenigstens bin ich noch auf Winterreifen unterwegs, obwohl mich viele dafür schon ausgelacht haben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2017)

Morgen Simone. Wird der Sommer in Österreich übersprungen und nach dem Frühling kommt der Herbst. Tröste dich, hier im Norden ist auch merklich kühler und "Lang" ist angesagt.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Du könntest ja mit deinem Mitfahrer eine Tour um Wilsche und Neubokel zusammenbauen, dann starten wir mal in Röttgesbüttel und ich fahre mal hinterher


Ja *Martin*, das können wir gerne machen.
Und dann noch eine weitere Tour durch den Leiferder Wald, zwischen Leiferde, Meinersen, B188 und Gifhorn-Winkel. Da gibt es auch sehr sehr schöne Strecken.


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Juni 2017)

So, Paket ist gestern gekommen. 

Aber Test muss warten, bin gerade auf dem Weg nach Nauders, für einen gestürzten Kollegen beim Trailcamp einspringen. 

Hoffe das es nicht schneit, heute Nacht hatten wir 2 Grad, aber Wochenende soll besser werden, also gute Aussichten, auch für eure Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ja *Martin*, das können wir gerne machen.


*Torsten*, super, da freue ich mich drauf, denn Neulanderkundung mit dem MTB macht doppelt Spaß.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> So, Paket ist gestern gekommen.


*Simone* dann mal viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau und ich hoffe bei der heutigen Vertretungstour ist das Wetter nicht gar zu schlecht. Bei uns sind keine zwei Grad , aber dauernd Nieselregen; mit Sommer hat das nichts zu tun. Bin gespannt auf die Radbilder und Zeit gehabt meine AX Route zu begutachten.
Mit Sonntag sieht es wettertechnisch ganz gut aus, doch unsere Meteorologen gegen eh morgens aufs Dach und sagen das Wetter für den Tag voraus.


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Juni 2017)

Das Bike ist schon fertig aufgebaut, mit miesen Parts, aber die fahre ich erstmal runter, bekommt man eh nur für nen schlechten Kurs verkauft, im Winter wird der Rahmen (nur um den ging es mir) komplett neu aufgebaut. 

Wetter war heute TOP , 25 Grad und Sonne, für mich perfekt, wärmer brauche ich es beim Biken nicht.
Trails waren trocken und, Technik vorausgesetzt, super fahrbar, hoffe alles bleibt so bis Sonntag, dann sind auch die Kunden happy. 

Deine Route schau ich mir jetzt mal in Ruhe an, werde eh nicht gleich schlafen können, das Abendessen war zu gut und zu reichlich. 

Die Kollegen sitzen noch an der Hotelbar mit Kunden und poltern mich sonst eh wach, wenn sie aufs Zimmer kommen, also beste Gelegenheit was am PC zu machen.

Schreibe dir dann direkt ne Mail, dann texten wir den BS Thread nicht zu, ist ja nicht für jeden hier von Interesse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2017)

*Simone*, da hattest Du ja deinen Spaß. Ich wollte erst auch kurz los, doch im Nieselregen habe ich die Lust verloren. Heute als sportlichen Ausgleich gebowlt.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Schreibe dir dann direkt ne Mail


... so machen wir es. Schon mal besten Dank für dein Interesse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2017)

*Torsten* habe heute ein Teil der Strecke getestet, alles fahrbar, trotz etwas mehr Bewuchs . Habe die Strecke etwas verändert, da ich heute Neuland gefunden habe mit zwei fahrbaren Bachfurten, die musste ich mit reinnehmen , aber bei 60 Kilometer bleibt es.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2017)

*Bene* und *Florian* gute Besserung, halt beim nächsten mal.


----------



## schleppi (10. Juni 2017)

Danke Martin, viel schlimmer als der Sturz wird der Papierkram . War ja nunmal leider nen Arbeitsunfall, also wieder viel blabla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (11. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> heute Neuland gefunden habe mit zwei fahrbaren Bachfurten


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Juni 2017)

Mal schnell eine kurze Rückmeldung: bin wieder zuhause seit 1,5 h. Bein ist geflickt: Wunde gesäubert, geklebt und geklammert.
Hattet ihr noch eine gute Fahrt?
Beste Grüße Torsten


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2017)

*Torsten* super, dann kann man ja wieder lachen . Schade dass Du nicht weiter dabei warst, doch wir sollten die Tour nochmal gemeinsam dieses Jahr fahren, da auch *Adolfo*; gute Besserung mein Porto und *Bene* und *Florian* malde waren. Es freut mich natürlich, dass Du mein Techniktrail noch nicht kanntest; da hat es mich leider auch kurz den Hang runter getrieben, halt Techniker. 
Für alle die nicht dabei waren hatte die Strecke knapp 60 Kilometer mit ca. 180 Hm und einen Trailanteil von über 19 Kilometer. Ich glaube da war alles dabei was MTB fahren ausmacht. Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite. Schönes Restwochenende.


 

*Simone*, was lag bei Dir am Wochenende an. Mein Familie und ich, werden heute abend in deine alte Heimatstadt fahren und uns von Dave und Martin die Ohren frei blasen und abrocken . Gruss in den Allgäu.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Juni 2017)

*Torsten *gut Besserung 
Beim nächsten mal fahren wir zusammen die Strecke ist was für Techniker die muss ich unbedingt fahren 
Danke *Martin *ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub  die Fotos sind ja wieder geil geworden 
Bei den Temperaturen macht es Spaß im Wasser zu spielen


----------



## Tony- (11. Juni 2017)

Danke für die coole Abenteuer-Tour in den wilden Norden und die Bilder. 
Da am Hang habe ich mich auch kurz mal hingelegt, ist aber gut gegangen. Wasserspritzer waren auch sehr angenehm bei den Temperaturen, hätte alle Paar Kilometer durch so ein Bach fahren können.


----------



## schleppi (11. Juni 2017)

Das schaut nach Spaß aus. Habe es heute morgen Versucht aber nach 1km Radfahren abgebrochen, Schmerzen in der Hüfte und dem Rücken waren zu stark . Naja egal nen paar Tage warten und dann wieder versuchen. Martin euch viel Spaß auf dem Konzert


----------



## Prilan (11. Juni 2017)

[emoji106] Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht, Martin. 
Gute Besserung Torsten.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jensen4711 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo in die Runde.
Eure Tour heute sieht ja echt sehr gut aus.
Ich komme auch aus der Gegend, habe aber leider solche Trails noch nicht gefunden.
Gibt es vielleicht eine gpx Datei davon?

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## schleppi (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo das einfachste ist wenn gefahren wird einfach mal mitfahren. Ob Martin die Strecken alle online stellt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> das einfachste ist wenn gefahren wird einfach mal mitfahren


*Jensen 4711*, was* Florian* gesagt hat, wären meine eigenen Worte, denn eigendlich geht es ums gemeinsame fahren in der Gruppe und ich versuche es ein wenig interessanter zu machen . Trotz meiner Streckenkenntnis bedeutet so eine Tour viel Vorbereitung, um auch Streckenabschnitte zu finden, die andere nicht kennen. Auf meiner IBC Profilseite findest Du Links, wo ich manche Strecken auf Komoot oder bikemap als Werbung für unsere Touren online gestellt habe, also eine kurze PN deiner Email an mich und Du bist bei der nächsten Tour dabei. 
Dem Krankenlager, Adolfo, Bene, Florian und Torsten gute Besserung und ggf. in zwei Wochen wieder gemeinsam unterwegs um Braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (12. Juni 2017)

Hi *Jensen 4711*was Martin schreibt kann ich bestätigen ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und bin mal bei einer Erkundungstour von Martin mitgefahren 
Da steckt schon viel Aufwand dahinter  das kann man sich nicht vorstellen wenn am Sonntag die Tour einfach in 3 std abgefahren wird 
Was das an Vorbereitung bedeutet 
Aber wie schon geschrieben einfach mal mitfahren


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Martin, bin heute erst aus Nauders zurück, war super, Top Trails, super Wetter, lecker Essen und glückliche Kunden, so soll's sein.

Aber was ist bei euch los, lauter Ausfälle, überfordere deine Teilnehmer nicht.  

Schöne Bilder und schönes Wetter hattet ihr ja auch. 

Wegen deiner Tour schreib ich dir noch, hab noch nicht weiter draufschauen können.

Gute Besserung Torsten, Florian und alle anderen die es brauchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> war super, Top Trails, super Wetter, lecker Essen und glückliche Kunden


Nah, dann war ja dein Wochenende auch perfekt. Das Wetter war tatsächlich super, obwohl es gegen Ende gut schwül wurde. Depeche Mode war der Hammer; Dave Gahan und Martin Gore haben alles gegeben und genauso super wie vor drei Jahren in Bremen.  Nächsten Samstag geht es erstmal nach Sylt und ich hoffe da bleibt es trocken, denn ich wollte drei Räder mitnehmen.


----------



## Tony- (12. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag geht es erstmal nach Sylt und ich hoffe da bleibt es trocken, denn ich wollte drei Räder mitnehmen.


War ich vor 2 Wochen, musst du E-Bike mitnehmen um nicht aufzufallen..


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Juni 2017)

Dann aber ein E-bike von AMG *Martin *


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juni 2017)

*Simone, Adolfo, Martin, Thore*, ..., besten Dank für eure Genesungswünsche, wird schon wieder werden, bin heute Morgen nochmal beim Doc gewesen zur Tetanusimpfung und heute Abend zum Säubern der Wunde, und von mir auch alles Gute fürs restliche Krankenlager.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schade dass Du nicht weiter dabei warst, doch wir sollten die Tour nochmal gemeinsam dieses Jahr fahren, da auch *Adolfo*; gute Besserung mein Porto und *Bene* und *Florian* malde waren.


*Martin*, das müssen wir unbedingt machen.
Es ist sooooo ärgerlich, ausgerechnet die Gifhornrunde , war wohl die kürzeste Tour meines Lebens, fast wie DNS.


----------



## schleppi (12. Juni 2017)

Martin und Simone danke für sie Genesungswünsche. Aber ich muss fairer Weise sagen, Martin kann nichts dafür. Ich hab mich beim Lkw beladen einfach etwas doof abgelegt und bin von der Ladebordwand abgerutscht. Da ja soviel zutun war bin ich schlauerweise Samstag noch etwas unterstützend gefahren  und hab mir den Ischias eingeklemmt. Mein Physio war heute sehr begeistert . Aber was er getan hat zeigt Wirkung und ich hoffe bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzen zu können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2017)

*Anton*, dann wird das ein sportiver Sylturlaub; Pedelac jagen. *Florian* in zwei Wochen wieder am Start wie *Torsten* auch. *Adolfo* gibt es ein E-Bike von Porsche, wäre mir lieber.
So für alle die gestern dabei waren, ein kleines Filmchen, um den gestrigen Tag nochmal revue passieren zu lassen und für das Krankenlager, das leider verhindert war, auf was ihr euch freuen könnt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich dann auch mal wieder dabei bin, machen wir aus der BS-Runde ne Invalidenrunde.

Spaß beiseite, wird schon alles wieder, andere sammeln Panini Bilder und richtige Biker halt Narben, sehe ich, selbst als Mädel, mittlerweile locker, man hat ja dafür meist einen rieeesen Spaß. 
Arbeitsunfall ist da schon ärgerlicher, allein schon wegen der Formulare.

*Martin, *alles aber kein E-Bike bitte. 

Da lass dich dann im Alter lieber von deiner Tochter ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *alles aber kein E-Bike bitte.


*Simone*, ich hoffe das können wir noch etwas verschieben und übergangsweise am Berg von der Tochter ziehen lassen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Wie geht es unseren Verletzten; Licht am Ende des Tunnels.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Da lass dich dann im Alter lieber von deiner Tochter ziehen.


*Simone*, heute ist meine Tochter die ersten Höhenmeter geradet und den Rieseberg bezwungen. Für die dritte Runde, 66 Kilometer, 300Hm und ein 25er Schnitt. Jetzt nochmal Elm und dann kann sie die Gifhorntour mit uns gemeinsam wiederholen.



 

 
*Florian* wenn Du wieder fit bist, sollten wir die Runde mal gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## schleppi (14. Juni 2017)

Ich bin fit . Habe ich so beschlossen, da ich ab jetzt Wochenende habe werde ich wohl Freitag aufs Bike gehen, morgen habe ich leider erstmal ein paar Sachen zuerledigen und muss nochmal nach Lehrte, wobei ich schon überlegt habe mit dem RR ins Zentrallager zu fahren . Rieseberg bin ich zwar hocgekommen aber musste unterwegs kurz aus den Pedalen, das lag aber eindeutig an falscher Krafteinteilung und ein wenig viel Optimismus das ich schneller hochkomme, aber nur so lernt man


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Juni 2017)

Jo *Martin *ich bin fast durch ich werde am Samstag wieder mit lockerem Training Anfang 
Übernächste Woche geht es ja in die Berge hm sammeln


----------



## schleppi (14. Juni 2017)

Adolfo bist du am Wochenende hier? Für mich geht es morgen ins Studio und dann gibt es den ersten belastungstest. Wenn das passt Freitag ab aufs RR und am Wochenende ne Runde Mtb


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich bin fit


*Florian* das freut mich das Du wieder fit bist , dann ggf. eine kleine Runde mit Adolfo am Wochenende. Eine kleine RR Runde nach meiner Syltwoche, da könnte man den Rieseberg auch umfahren oder langsam angehen. Morgen ggf. eine Runde mit dem MTB, das Wetter soll ja wieder abtrümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (15. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> da könnte man den Rieseberg auch umfahren


Umfahren gibt es nicht Trainieren kann man nicht indem man die schweren Teile auslässt, dann langsam angehen und stetig steigern .
Sag einfach bescheid wann du Zeit hast. Nächste Woche muss ich normal arbeiten und übernächste Woche Montag bis Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag hab ich frei. Samstag und Sonntag muss ich dann halt schauen ob ich schon eingeteilt bin oder erst ab dem 3.7. fahren muss.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> dann ggf. eine kleine Runde mit Adolfo am Wochenende.


Wenn Adolfo bock und Zeit hat könnten wir das glatt in Angriff nehmen


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wie geht es unseren Verletzten


Bei mir zieht sich das noch ein bisschen, dank der suboptimalen Primärversorgung am Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2017)

*Torsten*, das wird schon, war ja eine tiefere Platzwunde und nach vier Tagen darf man keine Wunder gewarten . Gute Besserung.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Juni 2017)

Ist ruhig geworden hier. 
*Martin* dir und deiner Familie viel Spaß beim Radeln auf Sylt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2017)

Danke Torsten. Ich hoffe deine Wunder ist gut am verheilen und es hat sich nicht entzūndet.
Wir sind gestern frūh gestartet und bei besten Sonnenschein ūber  den Damm und mal oben auf dem Waggon



Heute morgen um 7 Uhr raus und mal eine schnelle Runde mit dem Renner nach Hörnum.  Hier ist ähnlich platt wie in Gifhorn  und Gott sei Dank kamen die Berge des Norden von der Seite.



Jetzt Erkundung der Insel mit dem MTB.
Anton Du hättest Recht, gefühlt 50% Räder mit Motor.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2017)

Erste Mountainbikeerkundung auf der Insel gemacht ; Trails gibt es weniger, paar Wiesenwege, viel top Aspalt und Schotter, der aber von den Radfahrern weniger befahren wird. Ich werde die heutige Strecke nächste Woche mal hochladen. Ich fand sie abwechselungsreich und mit verschiedenen Untergründen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Juni 2017)

Schöne Bilder Martin. 
Nachdem es mich gestern schön mit dem Fatbike zerlegt hat, werde ich die nächsten Tage mal auf Zweiräder verzichten und meinen Umzug zu Ende bringen. 
Wird ja auch Zeit, manchmal muss man halt gezwungen werden. 
Die beiden neuen Bikes müssen nun noch mindestens ne Woche auf ihren Einsatz warten...

Hab aber die Kartons schon geöffnet, man muss ja nach Transportschäden schauen. 
Der Renner ist ja komplett 



 
Beim Fully hab ich noch zu tun


 


 
Aber wie gesagt, erst übernächste Woche. 
Manchmal hätte ich gerne den Terminkalender dieses Tierchens 


 
Bis auf den letzten Termin natürlich. 

Grüße und weiterhin gute Besserung!
(Bei mir musste glücklicherweise nichts genäht werden, brauche nur einen neuen Lenker, Schaltwerk und der Edge sieht nun endlich benutzt aus)


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Martin.


Danke *Simone*, doch bei diesem Wetter ist das einfach.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> gestern schön mit dem Fatbike zerlegt hat,


Bei Dir ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin, doch wenn es diesmal ohne Blessuren überstanden hast, geht es ja, das Material ist ersetzbar, aber natürlich ärgerlich. Crash durch Unaufmerksamkeit oder ein verdecktes Hindernis, wie bei mir letztens mal.
Heute bei diesem bomben Wetter um 6:30 aufs Rad und eine 60er Runde gedreht, durch paar Baustellen in Keitum und Westerland wurde ich heute leider gebremst, aber morgens ist die Luft auf dem Nebenwegen wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie im Allgäu; man riecht die Kräuter und gemähten Wiesen, einfach super und dann das Rollgeräusch der Carbonräder; einfach geil..
Dein "schwarzes Gold" sieht super aus, will man gar nicht fahren um Gebrauchsspuren zu vermeiden. Dir viel Glück beim Abschluß deines Wohnungswechsel und dann berichte von deiner ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juni 2017)

Huhu Leute...
ich plane da was.... Evtl. hat ja jemand Lust und kommt mit ;-) 
Meldungen etc. bitte zu mir.

Kette rechts 
Bene


----------



## schleppi (19. Juni 2017)

Viel Spaß Bene, aber da bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (22. Juni 2017)

Das hört sich interessant an, vor allem weil es kein Rennen ist und man sich Zeit lassen kann. Vielleicht würde ich es in 3 Tagen schaffen… 2 wären mir definitiv zu heftig. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal versuchen?! Wollte Anfang Juli eh für ein paar Tage irgendwohin zum Biken fahren wo es nicht so flach ist wie vor meiner Haustür. Falls das ernst wird, kann ich mich von dir Bene ein bisschen beraten lassen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2017)

*Bene* die Strecke ist aber eine Ansage. Sicherlich wird das eine spaßige Tour, wobei Leiden dazu gehört. Ich hoffe für euch, daß das Wetter an den Tagen passt, denn dann wird es zur richtigen Herausforderung. Da mein Urlaub für dieses Jahr verplant ist werde ich passen und ich wüsste auch nicht, ob ich zur Zeit für sowas fit genug wäre.
*Anton* wir sind vorgestern nochmal eine schöne Strecke Richtung List gefahren, die ich wohl auch nochmal als Route dokumentieren werde, auch wenn einige Küstenpfade eigentlich für Räder verboten waren, aber super zu fahren.


----------



## Tony- (22. Juni 2017)

Da oben auf dem Ellenbogen ist die Insel am schönsten  die ganzen Fahrrad verboten Schilder sind mir auch aufgefallen, waren aber mit Straßenrädern unterwegs von daher auch egal. Das nächste mal nehme ich mein Cyclocross mit, wäre glaub ich ideal für die Nordseeküste.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Das nächste mal nehme ich mein Cyclocross mit


*Anton*, das ist mit Sicherheit ein guter Kompromiss,wenn man ein Rad dabei hat, da ich aber schmal- und breitbereift unterwegs bin, sind breite Reifen in den kurzen Sandpassagen vom Vorteil und durch die Ablaufgeräusche auf dem Schotter und Aspalt brauch man keine Klingel. Der Norden und Nordosten von Sylt haben mir auch am besten gefallen.


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Juni 2017)

Hi *Jungs und Senhoras *ich bin am we leider nicht dabei  ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und freue mich schon auf die Fotos wir machen uns Freitag Nacht auf die Reise Richtung Österreich 
Ich hoffe das Wetter passt und ich kann euch schöne Fotos aus dem Gebirge schicken 
Ich werde die Zeit nutzen und da ein Paar Körner sammeln 
Und das gute Essen genießen


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juni 2017)

Martin, Du und nicht fit genug für den Stoneman Silber, pah, Du fährst den in Gold aber mal ganz locker, Stapel nicht so tief. 

Wobei ich den sächsischen auch nur in Silber oder Bronze fahren würde, wegen der kulinarischen Highlights unterwegs und der tollen Gastfreundschaft der Tschechen, beides muss man mitnehmen für den totalen Genuss.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Wetter passt und ich kann euch schöne Fotos aus dem Gebirge schicken


*Adolfo*, wir würden uns freuen und die Neuösterreicherin kannst Du ja mal besuchen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Martin, Du und nicht fit genug für den Stoneman Silber


*Simone*, danke für die Blumen, doch seit Mai 2015 fehlt mir da doch einiges, das sehe ich bei meinen Reverenzstrecken, aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## nighter (24. Juni 2017)

Suche einen Teampartner für das http://swissepic.com Etappen Rennen vom 11-16.09.
Bin 37 und komme aus Bs.
Mein Trainingstand ist auf Grund Krankheit im Frühjahr und neuer Freundin nicht der Beste. ;-)

Wollte eigentlich die Transalp wieder mitheizen, aber leider habe ich kein Urlaub in der Zeit bekommen.
Mein Motto diese Jahr:
Dabei sein ist alles!

Wobei Mittelfeld eigentlich klappen sollte.


Wollte mit nem Hardtail starten.


Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2017)

Falk nicht schlecht , es geht noch mehr; doch mittlereweile habe ich Leute kennengelernt, den ich dies zutraue. Drei Wochen Urlaub und Stoneman zum warm werden vorweg. Du kannst ja mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist; fahren ja Radgrössen im MTBsport mit.
Ach so: Traningszustand 


nighter schrieb:


> neuer Freundin nicht der Beste


... Schelm wer da Böses denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Wetter passt und ich kann euch schöne Fotos aus dem Gebirge schicken


*Adolfo*,ich hoffe Du hast dich und deine Familie durch die Staus geschleust und der Urlaub kann beginnen.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Das nächste mal nehme ich mein Cyclocross mit


*Anton* hier zwei Touren, die ich mit meiner Frau unter anderem gemeinsam gefahren bin; ggf. beim nächsten Syltaufenthalt.
https://www.komoot.de/user/88985203299
oder
https://www.bikemap.net/de/user/oberhutzel/routes/created/


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Juni 2017)

Danke *Martin *wir sind da
Die Anreise war sehr stressig 
Jetzt freuen wir uns


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Juni 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2017)

Wir sind wieder zurück und hatten mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt , da wir heute etwas später los sind als sonst; habe Helm und Navi vergessen , sind wir trocken gestartet und die zwei kurzen Schauer waren im Elm, sodaß wir diese kaum gemerkt haben. Auf der Rückfahrt im Auto hat es nochmal gut geschüttet; also alles perfekt.
Die 55 Kilometer mit ca. 600 Hm ging durch den Elm, wo wir drei schöne Abfahrten geniesen konnten (Filmchen wird nachgereicht). Der Untergrund war nass, aber alles noch gut fahrbar, außer auf den Wurzeltrails hatte man weniger Grip.

Wir waren zu fünft und haben die Strecke in 3:36 bewältigt. Ich hoffe alle kamen auf ihre Kosten und es war für einige Neuland dabei.
Schönes Restwochende.


 
*Adolfo* und *Simone* ist in Österreich auch so wechselhafte Wetter wie bei uns. Torsten wie geht es deinem Schienenbein. Ich hoffe die Wunde ist jetzt endlich am verheilen.


----------



## Tony- (25. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Auf der Rückfahrt im Auto hat es nochmal gut geschüttet; also alles perfekt.


Ein Paar von uns sind aber noch mal schön nass gworden auf dem Heimweg.   Es war sehr cool auf dem Elm trotz 2x hinpacken, könnte man glatt noch mal fahren die Tour!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ein Paar von uns sind aber noch mal schön nass gworden auf dem Heimweg.


Stimmt. Jungvolk kann das ab.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Es war sehr cool auf dem Elm trotz 2x hinpacken


Danke *Anton*, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Mich hat es auf dem Wurzeltrail auch einmal zerrissen und ist im Film festgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (25. Juni 2017)

War mal wieder eine schöne Tour, danke Martin!
Wie Anton schrieb, sind wir auf dem Heimweg auch nochmal richtig nass geworden. So war zumindest der Matsch gut eingeweicht und ließ sich einfach wegwaschen


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Juni 2017)

Hi *Martin heute *wär ich gern dabei gewesen heute

Hier hat es den ganzen Vormittag geregnet 

Gestern hatten wir 31 grad 
Morgen werden wir unseren erste Tour machen


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Juni 2017)

In Hannover hat's heute auch mächtig geschüttet, aber find ich ganz ok, muss ja eh noch Kartons packen und hab Papierkram zu erledigen. 



 
Erinnerungen an die neue Heimat sorgen für gute Laune. 

*Martin *ich hoffe Du hast die Bodenprobe gut überstanden, mich nerven die ganzen Schürfwunden schon sehr, besonders bei Hitze und beim draufliegen, Hüfte hätte vielleicht doch genäht werden sollen. 

Aber besser als kaputte Knochen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin *ich hoffe Du hast die Bodenprobe gut überstanden


*Simone* war alles save, sieht man ja im Film. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> nerven die ganzen Schürfwunden schon sehr


Dann wünsche ich weiterhin gute Besserung und da wirst Du auch Prellungen haben, die brauchen leider etwas länger bis sie nicht mehr schmerzen.
*Adolfo,* Tour mit dem Rad oder Familie mit Auto.

Kleines Video von heute. Qualität auf YouTupe entspricht leider nicht HD auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten wie geht es deinem Schienenbein


*Martin*, am Dienstag habe ich den nächsten Termin zur Wundversorgung, dann weiß ich ob es voran geht.
Vielleicht klappt es ja zur nächsten Ausfahrt Richtung WOB, hört sich gut an.
*Simone* Dir auch gute Besserung, ist ja die Pest wenn man nicht radeln kann...
Allen anderen allseits gute Fahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2017)

*Torsten* dann will ich mal für Dienstag hoffen, damit Du wieder dabei sein kannst bei der nächste Tour. Wenn es klappen sollte, machen wir eine ruhige Tour zum eingewöhnen und vielleicht ist meine Tochter das erste mal mit am Start.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Juni 2017)

*Torsten, *auch von mir beide Daumen gedrückt, Schienbein ist immer blöde, hoffe Du bist bald wieder dabei. 

*Martin, *Danke für die Bilder, Videos, Berichte, usw. echt super dein stetiger Einsatz und Aufwand.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *Danke für die Bilder, Videos, Berichte, usw. echt super dein stetiger Einsatz und Aufwand.


*Danke Simone*.  Ich finde es aber auch gut, daß so viele von euch den Thread am Leben erhaltet und unterschiedliche Beiträge dazu beisteuert mit z.T. Bildern und Geschichten, also ist dies hier eine Gemeinschaftsarbeit, um das MTB fahren und erleben interessanter zu machen .


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Juni 2017)




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Leihbike von Intersport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (26. Juni 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2017)

*Adolfo* dann kann es ja los gehen Höhenmeter zu sammeln.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Leihbike von Intersport?


Der schnelle Blick des Profis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2017)

*Adolfo*, da bist Du ja nicht alleine und findest ein Trainingspartner.

Geiles Wetter.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Juni 2017)

Heute sind 1700 hm geplant
Alleine  bin ich bald nicht mehr 
Hier fahren ganz viele mtb mit Motor


----------



## Tony- (26. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Leihbike von Intersport?


Sieht so aus.. wo wir grad dabei sind, bin demnächt mal in der Zugspitz Region unterwegs und habe mal geschaut ob es irgendwo Bikes zum ausleihen gibt. Ja es gibt Baumarkt Gurken zum Schnapper Preis von 35€ am Tag!  In mein KFZ bekomme ich aber keine 2 Bikes rein wenn noch das restliche Reisegepäck mit soll. Jetzt schaue ich schon nach Dachträgern mit der Box wo dann das Reisegepäck rein soll und die Bikes ins Auto rein oder doch aufs Dach..  Ob ich die Fahrräder im Hotel irgendwo sicher abstellen kann weiß ich auch noch nicht, bin grad bisschen verzweifelt


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Motor ist leider so, wird selbst bei den Kids immer mehr, falsche Entwicklung, aber wohl nicht aufzuhalten, leider...

Wo genau in der Zugspitzregion brauchst Du es denn, vielleicht kann ich Dir einen Tipp geben?

Sicher abstellen der eigenen Bikes ist aber eigentlich nirgendwo in AUT ein Problem, die sind da sehr gut ausgestattet, meist Skikeller oder Garage mit Videoüberwachung.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Heute sind 1700 hm geplant
> Alleine  bin ich bald nicht mehr
> Hier fahren ganz viele mtb mit Motor



Auf geht's, viel Spaß!


----------



## Tony- (26. Juni 2017)

Bin auf der deutschen Seite im Grainau. Im Garmisch gibts ein Paar verleiher, das Angebot ist aber nicht so dolle.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Stimmt Grainau und Garmisch kannste vergessen. 

In Bichlbach oder Eschenlohe gibt es aber vernünftige Bikes. 

Gerade in Bichlbach auch in ausreichender Menge und vielen Variationen, glaube die haben auch einen Bringservice ins Hotel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (26. Juni 2017)

Aja da gibt schon mal Fullys für 30€ mit "hochwertiger Ausstattung" was auch immer das heißen mag..
Werde noch ein bisschen recherchieren, irgendwohin fahren, da mal Fahrrad ausleihen und vor Ort ne Tour machen könnte man auch, Berge und Trails sind ja genug da.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Bei Nagele in Bichlbach bekommt man meist Specialized und die sind fast neu und optimal eingestellt.

Bei Meiks Bikes in Eschenlohe gibt es meist Cannondale, auch super Bikes, nur hat der nicht so viele vorrätig und man braucht im Laden oft etwas Geduld.

Rund um Bichlbach kannst auch schöne Touren fahren.
Aber in Grainau sind die Hotels auch gut auf Biker eingerichtet und haben sichere Plätze, wenn Du Deine Bikes mitbekommen solltest.
Auch im Hotel Nuss ist der Platz sicher, auch wenn der Bierkeller erstmal nicht den vertrauenswürdigsten Eindruck macht.


----------



## Tony- (26. Juni 2017)

Man muss nur mal jemanden fragen, der sich in der Gegend auskennt.. Danke Simone!  Glaube meine Bikes bleiben dann zu Hause und machen auch Urlaub, ein Problem weniger.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2017)

Super *Simone*. Adolfo würde natürlich zu Meiks Bike gehen. Adolfo was kostet das Hardtail von Genesis am Tag und für die Woche  ; hat sogar Reflektoren in den Rädern und am Sattel.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Juni 2017)

Das kostet nix  aber für die touren um die 1700 hm ist es ausreichend 
Cannondale habe ich schon gesucht aber noch nix gefunden 
Alles nur Scott


----------



## Tony- (26. Juni 2017)

Ah Canondale sind doch diese mit der halben Gabel, sind bestimmt günstiger zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super *Simone*. Adolfo würde natürlich zu Meiks Bike gehen. Adolfo was kostet das Hardtail von Genesis am Tag und für die Woche  ; hat sogar Reflektoren in den Rädern und am Sattel.



Safety first.

Aber so schlecht sind die Genesis von Intersport manchmal gar nicht und für umme sowieso. Peinlicher als die Reflektoren finde ich eher den Ständer und auch störender.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das kostet nix  aber für die touren um die 1700 hm ist es ausreichend
> Cannondale habe ich schon gesucht aber noch nix gefunden
> Alles nur Scott



Nimm ruhig mal ein Scott, dann fährst einmal im Leben ein vernünftiges Bike.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal jemanden fragen, der sich in der Gegend auskennt.. Danke Simone!  Glaube meine Bikes bleiben dann zu Hause und machen auch Urlaub, ein Problem weniger.



Sehr gerne, bin halt in der Saison ständig in der Gegend, da kennt man sich ein wenig aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> finde ich eher den Ständer und auch störender.


Stimmt , aber dann reißt sich Adolfo diesmal nicht das Schaltwerk ab, sondern lieber den Ständer, den braucht man nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2017)

Sonne kommt raus ; kurze Runde mit dem Renner.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Juni 2017)

Ah Canondale sind doch diese mit der halben Gabel, sind bestimmt günstigerzu haben. 

_*Anton das *besprechen wir nochmal unter vier Augen 
_


----------



## Tony- (26. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> _*Anton das *besprechen wir nochmal unter vier Augen _



Ich habe Verbündete!  :



Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nimm ruhig mal ein Scott, dann fährst einmal im Leben ein vernünftiges Bike.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juni 2017)

Die hast Du definitiv, würde für ein Bike mit halber Gabel nie den vollen Preis zahlen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juni 2017)

Halbe Gabel brauch kein Mensch und dann so teuer und ein Stöckchen und die Hälfte des Rahmen fehlt. Scott hat aber auch mit Skistöcken angefangen.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo Jungs hier ein paar Eindrücke vom heutigen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juni 2017)

*Adolfo*, super. Ich muss doch nochmal in die Berge. Wurdest Du denn in der "Frauenalm" bedient oder musste Anita bestellen. Das Wanderschild hast Du wohl extra so fotografiert, damit man nicht sieht wie lang der Weg ist; unter 15 Minuten.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Juni 2017)

*Martin*  alles super hier auch als Portugiese wird man freundlich empfangen super nett die Leute und unkompliziert 
Morgen geht es hoch auf die Maurachalm

Da macht der Senner noch selber den Käse und den leckeren Schnaps 

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Adolfo*, super. Ich muss doch nochmal in die Berge. Wurdest Du denn in der "Frauenalm" bedient oder musste Anita bestellen. Das Wanderschild hast Du wohl extra so fotografiert, damit man nicht sieht wie lang der Weg ist; unter 15 Minuten.



Wenn man die Portion Kaiserschmarrn sieht müssen es mindestens 5 h gewesen sein.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin*  alles super hier auch als Portugiese wird man freundlich empfangen super nett die Leute und unkompliziert
> Morgen geht es hoch auf die Maurachalm
> 
> Da macht der Senner noch selber den Käse und den leckeren Schnaps
> ...



Pass aber auf mit dem Schnaps, besonders Zirbe oder Marille oder, oder, oder, wenn Du mit dem Bike unterwegs bist, schließlich musst Du auch heile wieder runterkommen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Juni 2017)

Und Abends ist ja auch noch Fussball angesagt.


----------



## DigitalB (28. Juni 2017)

nighter schrieb:


> Mein Trainingstand ist auf Grund Krankheit im Frühjahr und neuer Freundin nicht der Beste. ;-)
> 
> Wollte mit nem Hardtail starten.




Ach Falk ... Trotzdem bist du auf dem MTB verdammt schnell^^

Hardtail ... du meinst wohl eher "Raketenschlitten"^^[/QUOTE]


----------



## DigitalB (28. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nimm ruhig mal ein Scott, dann fährst einmal im Leben ein vernünftiges Bike.



Wahre Worte ^^ 

wobei mein Cannondale RR will ich nicht missen ^^


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Juni 2017)

Hi 
Hier ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour mit zwischen stop beim Senner auf der Maurachalm sogar mit Musik Einlage 
Es war einfach genial  ich glaube die Bilder sprechen für sich


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Juni 2017)

Mit Musi schmeckt's noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2017)

*Adolfo* super Bilder bei bestem Wetter , bei uns eher weniger; hat nichts mit Sommer zu tun. Urige Hütte und der Senner passt dazu.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Ach Falk ... Trotzdem bist du auf dem MTB verdammt schnell^^


*Bene* das sehe ich ähnlich. 80 % Falkleistung würde mir reichen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nimm ruhig mal ein Scott, dann fährst einmal im Leben ein vernünftiges Bike.


*Simone*, hatte mich letztes Jahr für ein Scott Spark interessiert; Race Fully, schön leicht, aber leider auch kein Schnapper und ich weiß nicht wie zuverlässig die drei Fahrmodis für vorn und hinten sind, wegen Wartung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich habe Verbündete!


Anton,noch einer auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Juni 2017)

*Martin, *ist nur Spaß, empfehle meinen Kunden grundsätzlich keine Marke, ein Bike muss passen, draufsetzen und Wohlfühlen. 
Und preislich sind die Großen eh alle abgehoben...
Zuverlässigkeit ist TOP, sollte man aber auch erwarten können bei den Preisen, was für Scott spricht ist allerdings die Kulanz, bisher nur positives gehört und selber erlebt.
Aber ich denke auch da nehmen sich die Spitzenhersteller nix. 
Ist halt, wie so vieles im Leben, Geschmackssache. 
Wobei ein Cannondale würde ich mir wohl nie kaufen, zu speziell, wenn unterwegs mal was ist, mehrfach bei Kunden erlebt. 
Kostet Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Juni 2017)

Adolfo, was ist los, Elfmeterschießen schlimmer als früher die Engländer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2017)

Ja, in Österreich ist heute tiefe Trauer , doch morgen kann er sich über seine zweite Heimat freuen.


----------



## schleppi (29. Juni 2017)

Martin Scott... Wartung??? Die sind Wartungsfrei . Ne mal im Ernst habe auch mit meinem 2009er Genius bisher nie Ärger mit den Scott Parts gehabt. Ein wenig Pflege und mal zwischendurch nen kleinen Check machen, Verschleißteile das war es. 

Der Porto in den Bergen... wenn ich die Portionen da schon wieder sehe dann kommt der trotz Biken mit 20kg mehr wieder nach Hause, dann hab ich wieder ne Chance mit ihm mitzuhalten .

Martin da ich dieses Wochenende arbeiten muss sollte ich nächstes frei haben.

Gestern das letzte Mal mit dem Bike von der Mülldeponie in Salzgitter abgehauen, diesesmal sogar mit MTB und trotzdem das man flexibler bei der Routenwahl ist hab ich damit 20 Minuten länger als mit dem RR gebraucht trotz nem 20er Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2017)

*Florian*, freut mich, dass Du wieder fit bis und ein 20er ist doch mehr als super; letzten Sonntag ein 16er.


schleppi schrieb:


> Martin da ich dieses Wochenende arbeiten muss sollte ich nächstes frei haben.


Ich würde mich freuen wenn es klappt.  Wie angekündigt wollte ich nach Wolfsburg und mit 50 Kilometer eine schöne Einsteigerrunde. Ich hoffe bis dahin ist *Torsten* wieder am Start . Was sagte der Doc am Dienstag.
*Adolfo* kommt am Sonntag zurück, also keine Ausrede.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juni 2017)

*  Ola *
Heute hat es den ganzen Tag über geregnet 
Da habe ich mich gegen das biken entschieden und bin mal im  Gebirge 10 km gelaufen bei Dauer regen  da kommt man schnell an seine Grenzen 
Das Fußballspiel habe ich nicht verfolgt 
Heute macht Deutschland alles klar 
*Florian * ich fahre. Bestimmt hinterher wenn ich lese was zu so fährst 
Morgen werde ich mir wieder ein bike Leihen der hat aber nur Scott  
Cannondale ist für die Verleihung 
Zu hochwertig


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2017)

*Adolfo*, sah gestern besser aus, doch bei uns ist auch Regen. Heute und gestern faul gewesen; mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht. Viel Spaß beim Fussball.


----------



## schleppi (29. Juni 2017)

Adolfo das war nur Flachland 200Hm sind mal nix. Wir werden schon zusammen unseren Spaß haben und jaaaa leih Dir nen Scott, dann fährste mal was vernünftiges .

Faul ist gut Martin da bin ich heute dabei, mal schauen vielleicht morgen mal ne kleine Runde, aber muss morgen dann fast den ganzen Tag schlafen, da bleibt nicht ganz soviel Zeit zum Radeln


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Juni 2017)

Will ja wahrscheinlich keiner hören, aber selbst regnerisches Wetter finde ich in den Bergen cool, wenngleich bei Gewitter ne nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr draus werden kann.  
Aber dieses Mystische wenn die Wolken zwischen den Gipfeln festhängen oder ins Tal sinken, traumhaft. 

Hier in der Stadt schaust du nur auf verregnete Häuser, alles Grau in Grau und alle haben schlechte Laune. 

Gut das ich Samstag zurück in die neue Heimat darf, schade das der Portugiese schon wieder heim fährt, sonst hätte ich ihn glatt mal einen Besuch abgestattet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> schade das der Portugiese schon wieder heim fährt


Simone, Adolfo ist noch bis 8.7 in deiner neuen Heimat. Tor,Tor!!!


----------



## torstiohneh (29. Juni 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Was sagte der Doc am Dienstag.


Oh ich war nachlässig mit meiner Berichterstattung. Es geht langsam voran, kurze Fahrten so um die 5km gehen wieder, Touren erst wenn die Wunde verheilt ist. Dieses Wochenende bin ich noch raus, vielleicht klappt es am Wochenende danach, 09.07. WOB-Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2017)

*Torsten* dann weiterhin gute Besserung und vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Wochenende; mal sehen ob meine Tochter dann auch mit am Start ist, da sie beim ATP Tunier arbeitet.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende bin ich noch raus


Da passiert von meiner Seite auch nichts; ist mein "nichts ist verboten Tag".


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Juni 2017)

Hi 
Heute stand die Baierwald Runde 
Auf den Programm 20 km 950 hm
Gruß aus den Bergen


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juni 2017)

Der Bart steht dir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (30. Juni 2017)

Da kann man ja schon fast neidisch werden. Dir noch viel Spaß. Ich werde nun erstmal frühstücken. Bei dem Wetter war ja sowieso nichts mit Biken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Auf den Programm 20 km 950 hm


*Adolfo* super, 6 mal Amplebener Berg . Da kann ich heute nicht mithalten; 24 Kilometer mit 120 Hm.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Der Bart steht dir gut.


Gefällt mir auch. Richtig wüst im Gesicht.


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Juli 2017)

Heute ging es zum Tappenkarsee hoch auf über 1700 mh nur zu Fuß erreichbar  da bekommt man stramme Waden


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2017)

Super *Adolfo*, bei euch gibt es ein wenig blauen Himmel, bei uns grau in grau mit Dauerregen. Schöne Bilder, " Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier". Simone schon wieder zurück in den Bergen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Juli 2017)

*Martin, *bin gerade auf der Autobahn zurück in die Heimat, endlich. 
Brauche jetzt unbedingt nette Leute um mich herum und schönes Wetter.
In Hannover hat es fast ununterbrochen 3 Tage geregnet, Sch... wenn man gerade beim Umziehen ist.
Adolfos Bilder und Berichte haben mich aber über Wasser gehalten.
Bei Dir und deiner Familie auch alles ok, Urlaub gut überstanden und in den Alltag zurückgefunden?
Ist ja gerade für dich ein sch... Sommer augenblicklich, aber mach das Beste draus und Versuch Spaß zu haben, auch im Grau in Grau.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2017)

*Simone* gute Fahrt und komm gut durch.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bei Dir und deiner Familie auch alles ok, Urlaub gut überstanden und in den Alltag zurückgefunden?


Urlaub war super und das Wetter hat gepasst, außer ein halber Regentag  und der Alltag hat ja einen schnell wieder.


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Juli 2017)

Endlich wieder in der Heimat, mein Empfangskomitee wartete schon


 
hat es auch hier geregnet


 
aber wie gesagt, hier unten nehme ich den Regen gerne in Kauf. 
Jetzt geht's ohnehin erstmal zum Gardasee und das Beste daran, mit nur 5 Teilnehmern!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juli 2017)

*Simone*, die Kühe sehen aber auch nicht glücklich aus und stehen lieber in der Sonne . Da wünsche ich Dir als Guide mal viel Spaß und ich hoffe mit netter Kundschaft und genieße die Dolce Vita am Garda See mit Sonne natürlich. Werde vielleicht heute mit dem Renner starten, wenn es mal nicht regnen sollte.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Juli 2017)

Hi
Heute wurde die Kleinarler Hütte 
Besucht  da gibt es den besten Kaiserschmarrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juli 2017)

Super *Adolfo*, das Wetter gefällt mir besser. Schönes Alpenpanorama und die Treppe zum Hochsitz ist nur was für schwindelfrei Förster. Heute eine Runde mit dem Renner und danach das erste mal nach zwei Monaten wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2017)

Wir sind von unserer Wolfsburgrunde zurück. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück, denn trotz des Regenschauers um 7 Uhr waren alle Trails fahrbar und nur in kurzen Passagen war es etwas schlammig . Die Strecke hatte heute 51 Kilometer mit ca. 325 Hm, bei einem Trailanteil von ca. 12 Kilometer. Da es heute eine Einsteigerrunde war, erstmal Lob für den guten Zuspruch und alle heile durchgekommen. Für die Strecke haben wir ca. 3 Stunden gebraucht, super.
*Eugen* mit dem Treffen hat super geklappt, auf die Minute. Konntest Du unsere Zufallsbekanntschaft unsere Touren schmackhaft machen.
*Torsten* Dir gute Besserung und auch die Runde fahren wir nochmal im kleinen Kreis. *Florian* wo warst Du, um 9:05 sind wir gestartet.


 


 
Film der Tour wird nachgereicht und die paar Bilder findet ihr auf meiner IBC Profilseite. Gruss und schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juli 2017)

*Martin vielen Dank *für die Klasse Tour 
Die 300 hm hat man überhaupt nicht gemerkt
Dafür waren viele schöne Trails dabei  da haben sich die Techniker gefreut 
*Florian *ich habe dich vermisst


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die 300 hm hat man überhaupt nicht gemerkt


*Adolfo* stimmt; war z.T. ein super Flow. *Simone* Gardasee beendet und alle Kunden heile runter gebracht vom Berg.


----------



## schleppi (9. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren, was soll ich sagen 9.30 aufstehen war irgendwie zu spät . Ich habe ganz ordinär verschlafen irgendwie ist die ganze Umstellung mit den Schichten noch nicht ganz drin


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz ordinär verschlafen


*Florian* hast kein Wecker.
Das hast Du heute verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (10. Juli 2017)

Ja doch aber den habe ich ganz gepflegt ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2017)

Prima *Florian*, das klassische ; daß nächste mal den Wecker außerhalb des Armradius plazieren.


----------



## schleppi (10. Juli 2017)

Martin ich bin stets bemüht . Obwohl in 14 Tagen bin ich wohl in lengerich mal schauen vielleicht nehme ich ja mal wieder nen Bike mit. Dann könnte ich vielleicht auch mal wieder nen Video machen. Schauen wir mal. So jetzt geht's erstmal ab ins Bett


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich vielleicht auch mal wieder nen Video machen


*Florian* mach mal. Ich wollte in zwei Wochen in die Asse und vielleicht bist Du am 6.8 dabei, für meine Gifhornrunde. Heute noch was getestet und man findet immer wieder was Neues.


 
  *Torsten* kennst Du die Frickenmühle. Ich erst seit heute.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo *Martin*, ich war vor knapp zwei Jahren mal am Wehr an der Schunter.
Einen Trail zur Frickenmühle gab es nicht, war wohl zugewachsen.
Am anderen Ende an der Frickenmühle war die Brücke über die Schunter gesperrt, Privatweg, da hab ich mich nicht weitergetraut.
Wäre eine schöne Verbindung von Harxbüttel nach Thune.
Ich fahre aber manchmal den kurzen Trail der in Thune rechts hinter der Schunterbrücke beginnt, den hast Du sicherlich auch gefunden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2017)

*Torsten* super; der Norden von Braunschweig ist dein Gebiet, denn ich kannte die Stelle noch nicht. Deine Fotoperspektive des Wehrs gefällt mir besser. Man kann über ein Wiesenpfad direkt zur Mühle fahren, aber leider muss man dann über ein Tor klettern und es wäre tatsächlich ein schöner Verbindungsweg zwischen Thune und Harxbüttel. Ich hoffe Du bist bis zum August wieder fit. Es gibt schon urige Ecken um Braunschweig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wäre eine schöne Verbindung von Harxbüttel nach Thune.


*Torsten*, ich war nochmal vor Ort, denn ich hatte auf Google earth noch eine Möglichkeit gesehen den Schunterarm doch noch anders zu überqueren; doch leider ist die Überquerung nur für mutige.


 
Da ich gestern noch mit dem Renner im Elm war und heute Abend Regen angesagt ist, hatte ich halt eine weitere Erkundungstour durchgeführt, wobei ich noch ein Trail gefunden habe, mit schönen Grabendurchfahrten. Kennst Du diese Ruine.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kennst Du diese Ruine.


Moin *Martin*, nein, da war nicht noch nie. Habe auch keinen blassen Schimmer wo das sein könnte.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo *Torsten*, erstmal was machen die Genesungsfortschritte. Ich hoffe zur nächsten Gifhornrunde am 6.8. bis Du wieder fit und vielleicht ist meine Tochter auch so weit, daß sie bei einer Flachetappen mit einsteigen kann.
An dem Wäldchen, wo ich diese Ruine mit Singletrail gefunden habe, bist Du sicherlich schon oft vorbei gefahren. Hier in etwa die Koordinaten von der Ruine 52°20'39.54"N 10°29'30.26"E. Wenn Du vielleicht schon vorher in der Woche mal Zeit hast, könnte man bei mir eine kurze 37 Kilometer Runde drehen, wo ich paar neue Sachen eingepflochten habe.
*Florian*, dies wäre sicherlich auch was für dich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2017)

Ach so, am Samstag bei einer MTB Tour musste ich erstmal 2,5 Kilometer bis zur B4 laufen und mich von meiner Frau abholen lassen , da mein Freilauf den Geist aufgegeben hat; Leerlauf in allen Gängen und eine Reparatur mit fixieren der Kassette direkt an die Speichen mit Kabelbinder hat leider nicht funktioniert; gleich abgerissen. Habe zu viel Kraft in den Beinen. Werde ich wohl erstmal mit Hardtail fahren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Juli 2017)

*Martin, *gut wenn man mehrere Pferde im Stall hat.

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, purer Stress gewesen, wie ja eigentlich immer in der Saison, von einem Termin zum nächsten. 
Sollte ja dieses Jahr anders laufen, aber........

Egal, macht ja auch Spaß und den habt ihr ja offensichtlich auch gehabt bei eurer Tour, schöne Bilder/Video und interessante Orte/Bauwerke die Du da immer wieder entdeckst *Martin, *hätte nie gedacht das so etwas in der BS Gegend zu finden ist.

So, nun wartet noch ein Berg Post auf's abarbeiten, wünsche eine schöne Restwoche, Wetter passt ja.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Juli 2017)

Ola Senhora
Schön von dir zu hören 
Wir waren heute in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs 
Und da meine Waffe Fsi noch nicht am Start ist mal mit einem anderen Spielzeug


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Juli 2017)

Hey, das neue Spielzeug steht dir gut.

Auch wenn dein Blick noch etwas skeptisch ausschaut. 

Ich hoffe unterwegs hattest du einen Helm dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juli 2017)

*Adolfo*, super; Fatbereift, da freut sich aber Simone  und wie ist dein Erfahrungsbericht, wie fährt sich so was; absolutes Neuland.



Bioantrieb schrieb:


> interessante Orte/Bauwerke die Du da immer wieder entdeckst *Martin*


*Simone*, danke für die Blumen. Ich freue mich selber, wenn ich was neues finde und wenn es in den Karten nicht erfasst ist. Die letzten Trails habe ich intuitiv geahnt, das dort was seinen muss; Erstberuf Vermessungstechniker und da muss man Karten und Topografie lesen lernen und ich habe mich gefreut, dass ich Recht hatte. In Gifhorn war es aber auch Zufall, man muss halt aber auch mal andere Routen einschlagen, um dann ggf. was Neues zu entdecken.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> *Martin, *gut wenn man mehrere Pferde im Stall hat.


Ja Simone, das macht Sinn. Ich bin heute mit meinem überholten 26er Hardtail gefahren und das erste mal mit meiner neuen Kassette 10 fach von SunRace 11-42. Das läuft super und jetzt hat man auch am Berg eine knackige Übersetzung, trotz old school.
Viel Spaß  noch beim Papierkram und schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Auch wenn dein Blick noch etwas skeptisch ausschaut.


*Simone* findest Du. Sieht eher aus, dass der kleine Porto ein neues Spielzeug gefunden hat.


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Juli 2017)

Erstmal müssen wir ihn auf Dackelschneider bekommen, Dackelwalze hat bis zum Winter Zeit.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Juli 2017)

Dackelschneider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Juli 2017)

Wie, jetzt doch kein RR?


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Juli 2017)

Dackelschneider= RR


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen wir ihn auf Dackelschneider bekommen, Dackelwalze hat bis zum Winter Zeit.


ob er mit dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch zurecht kommt? ^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2017)

RR-DACKELSCHNEIDER kannte ich auch nicht. Simone leider mūssen wir wohl auf schmalbefreift noch warten.
Bene hat Recht mit dem Renner wird Adolfo auf Droge sein.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Juli 2017)

Seit er Bikefitting und Leistungsdisgnostik gemacht hat ist er doch eh nicht mehr zu bremsen, oder? 

Und wenn jetzt noch der neue Rahmen kommt und die Addix Gummimischung, oh-oh, Leute holt eure Kinder von der Strasse.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Juli 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> ob er mit dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch zurecht kommt? ^^



Ab einem gewissen Alter legt man nicht mehr soviel Wert auf Geschwindigkeit 
Ich bin mehr der Genießer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter legt man nicht mehr soviel Wert auf Geschwindigkeit
> Ich bin mehr der Genießer



Das sagts du! Ich war immer der Meinung: je oller desto doller [emoji849][emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Juli 2017)

Die Qualität des Mannes erkennt man am Reifegrad, ist wie bei einem guten Tropfen. 

Obwohl, manchmal, wenn Sie wieder anfangen zu spielen, kann's gefährlich werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Die Qualität des Mannes erkennt man am Reifegrad, ist wie bei einem guten Tropfen.


Danke *Simone*, geht ja runter wie Öl; fühlt man sich gleich jünger. Gestern war ich nochmal kurz im Elm und leider habe ich am Berg mein Alter doch gemerkt, als zwei sportive Jungradler mich einmal am Tetzelstein und Rieseberg stehen gelassen habe; aber in den Flachetappen wieder eingeholt und Windschatten gegeben, manchmal kann man mit Konstanz gegenhalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2017)

*Torsten* wie sieht es mit Dir am Sonntag mit der Einsteigerrunde aus. Meine Tochter kommt morgen aus Mailand zurück und würde am Sonntag auch das erste Mal mit am Start sein, also auch für dich als Einstieg machbar . *Florian* wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Wir wären zur Zeit zu sechst. Heute die Strecke nochmal abgefahren, außer paar Baumhindernisse durch den Sturm gestern, etwas matschig,aber gut fahrbar.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Juli 2017)

Hi *Martin*, ich fange mal weiter oben an.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Torsten*, erstmal was machen die Genesungsfortschritte.


Die Wunde wächst so langsam von außen nach innen zu, das ist soweit schonmal gut.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> An dem Wäldchen, wo ich diese Ruine mit Singletrail gefunden habe, bist Du sicherlich schon oft vorbei gefahren.


Ja genau. Habe dabei aber nie auf Trails im Wald geachtet. 


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wie sieht es mit Dir am Sonntag mit der Einsteigerrunde aus.


Sonntag ist wohl noch zu früh. Da die Wunde noch nicht komplett zugeheilt ist darf kein Dreck reinkommen. Ich habe so ein dickes gepoltertes Pflaster drauf, das wird aber ne richtige MTB-Runde nicht durchhalten.
Morgen bin ich wieder beim Arzt, ich kläre ab ob längere Touren wieder möglich sind mit einem zusätzlichem Verband z.B. Vielleicht kann ich wenigstens auf Asphalt oder Feldwegen schonmal wieder einsteigen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Juli 2017)

Mensch *Torsten, *da haste dir ja schön was eingefangen, dachte Du wärst durch, dann drücke ich mal weiter die Daumen für deine Genesung.  
Steig bloß nicht zu früh ein, ärgerst dich hinterher nur, weil's dann noch länger dauert. 

Bei nem Kollegen ist da vor Jahren mal ne richtig große Sache draus geworden mit operativer Verpflanzung von Gewebe, etc. 

Schmutzige Männerbeine, *Martin *Du weisst was Frauen sehen wollen. 

Und mit Fat Albert bist ja bei matschigen Verhältnissen vorn auch gut unterwegs. 
Und deine Frau freut sich das sie vollgeschmodderte weisse!  Radsocken waschen darf, oder?


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2017)

*Torsten*, das ist schon ärgerlich, daß man durch die falsche Erstbehandlung so lang damit zu tun hat. Gute Besserung und Simone hat schon Recht, man soll nicht zu früh wieder Einsteigen, sonst hat man noch länger was davon; ist natürlich schade.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Fat Albert bist ja bei matschigen Verhältnissen vorn auch gut unterwegs.


*Simone* gut gesehen , doch ich glaube mein "Hans Dampf" auf meinem Fully vorn hat noch etwas mehr Grip, aber ich hatte gedacht im Sommer brauch ich den nicht; lieber weniger Rollwiderstand.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Und deine Frau freut sich das sie vollgeschmodderte weisse!  Radsocken waschen darf, oder?


Simone, der moderne Mann legt dabei selber Hand an und den Rest macht die Maschine. Die weissen Socken sind beim MTB fahren nicht so ideal, doch die hangen schon trocken von gestern auf der Leine und waren so schön griffbereit; halt Mann, unkompliziert.


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2017)

Martin eigentlich wollte ich ja mit, ich muss nur schauen wie das wegen Arbeit aussieht. Wenn es bei der Zeit bleibt mit Anfangen Sonntag komme ich mit, wenn die Dispo aber noch die Zeit ändern sollte dann bin ich raus. Momentan 15.00 anfangen zu arbeiten würde ich Sonntag aber hinbekommen. Da hilft nur abwarten


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin eigentlich wollte ich ja mit


*Florian* würde mich freuen wenn es klappt ( Wecker stellen) und ich habe alle informiert, dass wir die Einsteigerunde fahren, so kann Steffi das erste mal dabei sein und dann wieder bei der nächsten Gifhornrunde.


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2017)

Martin ich erfahre morgen ob sie die Touren soweit wegbekommen haben das wir nach Plan starten können, dann klappt es. Wenn sie uns vor verlegen dann wird das zu knapp. Ich muss ja auch erst noch bis nach Hämelerwald ins Zentrallager fahren. Freut mich das Steffi auch mit kommt . Tour wäre mir persönlich egal gewesen. Alternativ verlegen wir auf Montag da hab ich dann frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (22. Juli 2017)

So bin definitiv raus muss morgen um 14.00 anfangen. Das wird mir dann zu knapp


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Juli 2017)

*Florian *schade  ich dachte  wir könnten uns morgen mal richtig im Matsch austoben


----------



## schleppi (22. Juli 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Florian *schade  ich dachte  wir könnten uns morgen mal richtig im Matsch austoben


Unsere Zeit wird kommen . Aber im Moment ist Urlaubszeit und die Märkte brauchen trotzdem ihr Obst und Gemüse, also müssen die Leute die keinen Urlaub haben leider etwas mehr arbeiten.  Aber wird holen das nach


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juli 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> So bin definitiv raus muss morgen um 14.00 anfangen. Das wird mir dann zu knapp


*Florian*, schade , wir wären mit Dir ggf. zu zehnt und zwei Mädels am Start. 


schleppi schrieb:


> Unsere Zeit wird kommen


Jepp; die Saison ist ja noch in der Mitte.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> ich dachte wir könnten uns morgen mal richtig im Matsch austoben


*Adolfo*, da gibt es paar Passagen, die werden schon schmutzig sein. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht von euch mit Matsch beschmissen.


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, schade , wir wären mit Dir ggf. zu zehnt und zwei Mädels am Start.
> 
> Jepp; die Saison ist ja noch in der Mitte.
> 
> *Adolfo*, da gibt es paar Passagen, die werden schon schmutzig sein. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht von euch mit Matsch beschmissen.




Ich werde morgen Gummistiefel mitnehmen 
Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Juli 2017)

Schöne Tour *Martin  *Super Gruppe haben alle gut mitgehalten  auch deine Tochter als Neuling Respekt 
Es gibt immer wieder was neues zu entdecken bei deinen touren 

Super vorbereitet und die trails hatten nur noch leichte Restfeuchte


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Juli 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 626566 Anhang anzeigen 626564 Anhang anzeigen 626565 Anhang anzeigen 626566 Anhang anzeigen 626565 Anhang anzeigen 626564


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2017)

*Adolfo*, erstmal Danke für die Bilder und es freut mich, daß Du dein Spaß hattest und die anderen wohl auch. Das Gänsemarschbild gefällt mir und Steffi hat diese Art von Wege gemocht , halt Wiesentrailer und die gehen ein wenig in die Beine. Unsere Beine sahen alle lecker aus.


 
So jetzt nochmal zur Tour. Heute um 5 Uhr hatte ich gedacht, das war es wohl für heute; was da bei dem Gewitter an Wasser runter kam, doch um 9 Uhr von oben alles trocken und dies blieb auch so. Trotz der Witterung zu neunt am Start; Florian hast gefehlt und alle mussten ein wenig mit dem Untergrund kämpfen, aber kein downunder; alle super durchgekommen. Die Strecke heute hatte 38 Kilometer mit ca. 160 Hm und ein Trail- u. Wiesenanteil von ca. 15 Kilometer+. Thore und Peter, es hat mich gefreut, Insidern mal wieder was neues zu zeigen. Bilder der Tour findet ihr wieder auf meiner Profilseite und euch ein schönes Restwochenden.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juli 2017)

Tolle Bilder  nur die Harten kommen durch.
Freue mich natürlich besonders über den weiblichen Anteil. 
Über unserer Tour hängen schon den ganzen Tag graue Wolken, aber ich denke wir kommen später trocken, von oben, ins Hotel, mal sehen.

Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo *Simone*. Ich hoffe ihr seit auch trocken vom Berg gekommen. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> reue mich natürlich besonders über den weiblichen Anteil.


*Simone*, ich auch und man sieht wir fressen niemand und alle kommen mit. Steffi, als Einsteiger hat sich super geschlagen und spätestens nächstes Jahr fährt sie mir weg.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Juli 2017)

Böser  Blick 

Wie geht es dir hast du nette Kunden


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Juli 2017)




----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juli 2017)

Jo *Martin,* trocken rein und Schlechtwetter scheint auch abgezogen zu sein, Prognose für morgen ist Top. 

Wenn einem die Tochter davon fährt lässt sich das ja mit Stolz ertragen.

*Adolfo, *der Blick ist tatsächlich beängstigend. 

Wieso ist eigentlich auf dem vorigen Bild deine Hose so sauber, im Gegensatz zu Thores, bist wohl immer Chickenway gefahren?  

Kunden sind supi drauf, obwohl wir heute 3 technische Defekte in der Gruppe hatten, dachte das hört nie auf... aber gehört halt auch alles mal dazu.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2017)

... oder aber da beißt einer. Peter schaut deine Waden an, " so welche möchte ich auch" und Kerim sagt sich, " nächstest mal genau so".


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juli 2017)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle immer einen Rucksack dabei bei so ner kurzen Runde, was ist da bloß drin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> was ist da bloß drin??


*Simone*, Ballast. Adolfo simuliert bei den Ausfahrten immer ein AX. Davon kommen auch die Waden.
Ich hatte nur die Regenjacken von meiner Tochter und mir . Davon bekommt man leider keine Waden.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle immer einen Rucksack dabei bei so ner kurzen Runde, was ist da bloß drin??


P
Ich habe immer ein Zelt dabei falls ich mich verfahre


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juli 2017)

Adolfo muss ja aufholen , die von dir geplante AX-Route ist ja nicht ohne, was ich so auf den ersten Blick erkennen konnte.  (zu mehr hat's leider immer noch nicht gereicht )

Wenn nicht ist ja auch ok, dann fährst halt vor und richtest schon mal das Nachtlager.


----------



## schleppi (24. Juli 2017)

Da ist die Buschtrommel drin damit man bei einem Technischen Defekt Hilfe holen kann


----------



## Muttisliebling (24. Juli 2017)

moin moin

sieht ja wieder mal nach ner menge spaß bei eurer tour aus.

kurze frage: nehmt ihr auch nen fatbiker mit oder wollt ihr schmalbereiften lieber unter euch bleiben?


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Juli 2017)

Muttisliebling schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> sieht ja wieder mal nach ner menge spaß bei eurer tour aus.
> 
> kurze frage: nehmt ihr auch nen fatbiker mit oder wollt ihr schmalbereiften lieber unter euch bleiben?



Moin 
FAT geht natürlich auch


----------



## Prilan (24. Juli 2017)

Hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht gestern, Martin + "Neuland" in meiner Umgebung. Top ! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2017)

Muttisliebling schrieb:


> kurze frage: nehmt ihr auch nen fatbiker mit oder wollt ihr schmalbereiften lieber unter euch bleiben?


Muttisliebling, Zweiradart ist egal , nur der Spaß gemeinsam MTB zu erleben zählt. 


 


 
Fat war schon am Start. Schick mit eine PN deiner Mailadresse und dann pflege ich dich in den Verteiler mit ein und Du wirst informiert was läuft.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2017)

Prilan schrieb:


> Martin + "Neuland" in meiner Umgebung.


*Thore*, das freut mich besonders, wenn ich doch noch mal was neues ausgrabe, was nicht mal die Insider kennen.


----------



## Muttisliebling (24. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Muttisliebling, Zweiradart ist egal , nur der Spaß gemeinsam MTB zu erleben zählt.



fein das hört man gern. pn folgt=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2017)

Muttisliebling schrieb:


> fein das hört man gern


Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## KerimB (25. Juli 2017)

Also ich hatte wirklich eine Buschtrommel mit. Sowas wird einfach von mir (meinem Namen) erwartet 

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank Martin!! Die Tour war mal wieder Top und hat viel Spaß gemacht. War selbst noch nie so weit im Norden von BS unterwegs und war sehr begeistert. Adolfo musste sich die ganze Zeit "wie geil" oder "super" anhören 

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour bei der dabei sein kann!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2017)

KerimB schrieb:


> Die Tour war mal wieder Top und hat viel Spaß gemacht


*Kerim*, danke für das positive Feedback und da sehe ich, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt. Dir und deiner Zukünftigen erst mal viel Glück für die Zukunft, da beginnt ja bald ein neuer Lebensabschnitt. Ich hoffe, es bleibt noch Zeit zum Rad fahren mit uns. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. *Christian* und *Sandra* natürlich auch viel Spaß nächsten Sonntag und ich hoffe das Wetter passt dann.
*Simone*, bei uns ist hier in Norddeutschland, Land unter und am Sonntag hatte wir noch mal richtig Schwein gehabt, dass es von oben trocken war.  Nach Wetterbericht war gestern nur in Tirol gutes Wetter; freut mich für dich und deine Kundschaft.


----------



## Tony- (25. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Simone*, bei uns ist hier in Norddeutschland, Land unter


Glaube die Simone fährt heute auch kein Fahrrad, seit 2 Tagen Dauerregen hier und oberhalb der Baumgrenze ist Wintereinbruch im Tirol.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2017)

Nah super und Schnee braucht wohl keiner im Juli. Da haben sie in den Nachrichten gestern was anderes gesagt. Anton, dann hoffe ich mal, daß die Woche das Wetter sich noch etwas bessert, denn im Urlaub braucht man sowas gar nicht.


----------



## Tony- (25. Juli 2017)

Joa sind jetzt nur die letzten Paar Urlaubstage vom schlechtem Wetter geplagt, müssen nur noch morgen mal gucken was sich bei dem Dauernass anstellen lässt dann gehts nach Hause.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2017)

Dann hoffe ich mal für morgen das Beste und gute Heimfahrt . Sehen wir uns ggf. bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Juli 2017)

Das gute an einem AX ist das man sich täglich weiter Richtung Süden bewegt, und daher TopWetter heute mit, für mich, völlig ausreichenden 28 Grad und (zu) viel Sonne.

*Anton, *wo steckst Du denn gerade?

Gefahren wird bei uns übrigens bei *jedem *Wetter, geht auch gar nicht anders, die Hotels sind ja gebucht.

Bei Gewitter wird natürlich die Route angepasst und man bleibt im Tal.
Aber in der Heimat soll's ja "nur" Regnen.


----------



## Tony- (25. Juli 2017)

Danke Martin, die nächste Tour würde ich gern mitmachen, auf dem Nuklearberg war ich noch nicht. 
Simone, wir sind im Grainau. Wollten von Ehrwald aus noch auf die beiden Tajaköpfe wandern und vielleicht noch auf die Zugspitze, fällt jetzt aber flach. 
Am Montag hats aber echt heftig geregnet, selten so viel Wasser von oben kommend gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Juli 2017)

Stimmt, Grainau hattest Du ja schon erwähnt, ist natürlich blöd, so ein scheußliches Wetter zu haben, wenn man in einer Gegend ist, wo man so viele tolle Dinge machen könnte... 

Aber, Naturgewalten halt. 
Ich hoffe der erste Teil des Urlaubs war schön und erholsam, dann bring es noch gut zu Ende und komm gesund zurück.Autobahn ist ja auch kein Vergnügen bei solchen Wassermassen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2017)

Bei dem Wetter kann man nur Ausgleichssport machen; war eine Runde Schwimmen , passt zum Wetter.
Anton nächstes mal wollte ich in die Asse, falls es das Wetter zulässt.
Simone am Dienstag schon so weit im Sūden beim AX. Wann und wo seit ihr denn gestartet.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Juli 2017)

*Martin, *ist die klassische Route Garmisch-Gardasee, Start am Samstag und heute sind wir im Talkessel (Raum Bozen) angekommen, hier hab ich noch nie schlechtes Wetter erlebt, ist immer warm und eher stickig, bin froh, wenns morgen früh wieder den Berg raufgeht. 

Schwimmen war ich heute auch im Hotel Pool, ok, war eher ein Planschen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> klassische Route Garmisch-Gardasee


Ok. Ihr seit schon am Samstag gestartet . Meine AX gingen erst am Sonntag los, dann hätten wir aber Pech gehabt mit dem Wetter.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> war eher ein Planschen.


Bei mir ein wenig Kacheln zählen, um vielleicht mal wieder an alte Zeiten anknüpfen zu können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juli 2017)

Heute endlich mal trocken und einen kurzen Abstecher zum Rieseberg gemacht mit tierischen Hindernissen.


 
In Scheppau haben sie Sandsäcke gestapelt, da ist wohl die Scheppau über die Ufer getreten und in Hondelage waren viele am Auspumpen ihrer Keller.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> war eher ein Planschen.


*Simone*, morgen im Gardasee Abschlussschwimmen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Juli 2017)

Ne, das hatten wir heute schon, bewölkt, aber warm und wie immer ausgiebig. 
Leider haben wieder 2 Teilnehmer ihre Bikes mit ins Wasser genommen, sodaß es prompt einen Anpfiff der coolen Italo-Rettungsschwimmer gab, peinlich und ärgerlich. 
Ich weiss nicht wie oft man das vorher noch sagen soll, bin bald am verzweifeln, irgendwann gibt`s dann eben ein komplettes Strandverbot für Biker, dann ist Schluß mit den schönen FinisherZeremonien und Photos, wegen ein paar Vollpfosten.  

Nun ja, jetzt geht es frisch geduscht und gestriegelt zum Abschiedsabendessen, mal sehen wie spät es heute wird. 

Die Wassermassen sind ne Katastrophe, hab gestern vorsorglich meinen Nachbarn angerufen und gefragt wies bei uns ausschaut, aber Gott sei Dank, trotz anhaltenden Dauerregens alles ok im Haus und die Keller sind trocken. 
Hat neben dem Trainingseffekt auch noch andere Vorteile, wenn man auf dem Berg wohnt. 

Drücke allen Betroffenen die Daumen das es aufhört, will am Sonntag auch endlich meinen neuen Renner testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juli 2017)

Super *Simone*, da habt ihr ja alle heile über die Alpen gebracht und wenn zu Hause auch alles top ist, kann man sich auf das Abschiedessen richtig freuen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> wegen ein paar Vollpfosten.


Leider gibt es genug davon, die das Image der Mountainbiker nicht verbessern und uns die Finisher Bilder am Garda See vielleicht ganz unmöglich machen. Auf diese Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, denn meine ganzen Lager meines Rades würden leiden.


 
So was gibt es dann vielleicht nicht mehr. Viel Spaß heute und gute Rückreise.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich wieder beim Arzt,


*Torsten* was hat dein Arzt am Freitag gesagt; Licht am Tunnel.
Ich war heute mit meiner Tochter auf Testfahrt und man findet doch immer wieder was Neues auch in seinem Hausrevier. Habe endlich ein Anbindungspfad gefunden, um die Wasserwiesen bei Bevenrode in ein Rundkurs mit einzubinden.



Hexenhaus bei Abbesbüttel.
Hier paar Eindrücke von unser Tour. Gutshaus bei Martinsbüttel.   Trailbrücke unter Wasser; aus der Spur ist man weg. Steffi ist zu schnell für die Kamera.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2017)

Schöne Bilder *Martin 
Steffi *ist jetzt auf den Geschmack gekommen 
Wenn Sie so weiter macht hast du bald ihren Hinterteilen vor der Nase 
Freue mich auf unsere nächste Tour 
Nächsten Sonntag geht es doch Richtung Asse oder


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2017)

Die *Motte *wird mich in den nächsten Wochen noch begleiten müssen 
Der neue  *F-SI Rahmen 2018 *ist erst im September lieferbar


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder *Martin *


Danke, leider ist das Zoom nicht lichtstark genug,um bei wenig Licht, Bewegungsbilder scharf zu bekommen. Steffi fand es super und hat keine Berührungsängste mit brennenden Pflanzen und hat ihr Rad für ein Einsteiger voll im Griff; Dank guter Körperspannung, die mir leider fehlt. Sonntag wollte ich in die Asse. Ich hoffe die Wege da hin stehen nicht unter Wasser. Was macht dein FSI-Rahmen.

Nah super, wird der noch in China gebacken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die *Motte *wird mich in den nächsten Wochen noch begleiten müssen


Die Motte ist wenigstens unkaputtbar, außer das Tretlager, ist ja auch von Shimano.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2017)

Nah super, wird der noch in China gebacken.[/QUOTE]

Das *F-SI 2018 *wird der Hammer


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das *F-SI 2018 *wird der Hammer


Macht aber weniger Muskeln als die Motte.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2017)

Stimmt  ich muss noch etwas
Zulegen sonst kann ich mit der *Senhora *nicht mitfahren 
Die fährt ja in den Alpen allen davon


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Juli 2017)

Überhaupt nicht, muss erst mal wieder richtig trainieren, mit Kunden fahren ist halt was anderes. 
Bis zur WM im September muss ich noch Gas geben, auch wenn ich dort wohl nur kurz fahren werde. 
Der blöde DHL Mensch hat mein Paket heute früh einfach stehen lassen, obwohl es mir für 10-13 Uhr angekündigt war, nun stehen die neuen TL Reifen im Lager statt sich morgen zur Premiere bei 32 Grad und Sonne an meinem neuen Renner zu drehen. 
Ich will endlich fahren. 

Also eher breit bereift morgen, hab eh erstmal wieder nen Haufen Post abzuarbeiten. 
Aber der Tag ist mit Sonnenschein ja lang....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bis zur WM im September muss ich noch Gas geben, auch wenn ich dort wohl nur kurz fahren werde.


Wo findet die WM statt; machst Du Sabine Spitz Konkurrenz.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2017)

*Martin *da fahren wir hin und unterstützten unsere *Senhora *


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Juli 2017)

Ne, leide ja nicht an Größenwahn 

Obwohl, wir wären zumindest in der selben Altersklasse... 

Sind die World Games in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, mitkommen ist ne gute Idee, abet nicht zum Anfeuern sondern selber starten.
Ist ein cooles Event in einer geilen Bikeregion, und die Strecken sind technisch eher leicht.
*Und *der Norden Deutschlands ist dort eindeutig unterrepräsentiert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> mitkommen ist ne gute Idee, aber nicht zum Anfeuern sondern selber starten.


*Simone*, starten wir erstmal mit Unterstützung, denn ich bin ein MTB Tourer und für solche Wettkämpfe fehlt mir leider die Power, die Technik und die Radwaffe. Meine Altersklasse gibt es in dem Sport wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Ich schau mal wieviel Urlaubstage ich noch habe und dann sprechen wir das intern ab.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

*Martin, *nicht so bescheiden, fährst RR und MTB, führst als Guide die Heimatrunden an und bist im Urlaub auch nicht vom Rad zu kriegen, also mehr als Fit und besser in Form als gut die Hälfte der Teilnehmer dort, ist ne Veranstaltung zum Spaß haben und so muss man das auch sehen. 
Schöner Sport in wunderschöner Natur, mit unzähligen Hütten zum einkehren und genießen. 
Wenn Du noch Urlaubstage hast, lohnt sich das, würde mich dann mal revanchieren und als Guide zur Verfügung stehen.
Vielleicht hat der Portugiese auch Zeit?


----------



## schleppi (30. Juli 2017)

Martin schön zu sehen wie Deine Tochter die Freude am MTB gefunden hat. Meine Tour ist heute ausgefallen Aufgrund der Technik und weil ich jetzt die Schnautze voll habe gibt es jetzt ne komplett neue Bremsanlage für vorne und hinten. Ich hoffe mal die kommt recht zügig an. Dann kann ich die nächste Woche vielleicht morgens oder abends nochmal los.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin schön zu sehen wie Deine Tochter die Freude am MTB gefunden hat


*Florian*, das freut mich auch. Habe gestern ihr Hardtail aufgerüstet, Ständer ab und von Conti auf Nobby Nic umgerüstet; hatten einen Platten und die Conti sind schwer und kaum Grip.


schleppi schrieb:


> Meine Tour ist heute ausgefallen Aufgrund der Technik


Du wirst es kaum glauben. Ich war mit Susanne mit dem Rad am Dowesee und die Avid Bremse war vorn und hinten fest; hatte das gleiche Problem bei meiner Tochter, auch Avid; habe kurz über die Entlüftung Bremsflüssigkeit weggenommen und dann lief das Rad wieder. Dehnt sich die Bremsflüssigkeit im Alter aus und der Ausgleichsbehälter ist beim Rad zu klein.



 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch Urlaubstage hast, lohnt sich das, würde mich dann mal revanchieren und als Guide zur Verfügung stehen.


*Simone*, das würde ich sofort annehmen und ich werde das mit Adolfo absprechen.
Im Schulgarten hatten wir auch ein wenig Alpenblühen mit Bächlein, aber ohne Berge.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

Altes Problem der Avid, hatte ich bei Kunden auch schon öfter mal, etwas ablassen der Flüssigkeit hat zum Glück immer geholfen.

Schöne Bilder , anscheinend habt ihr auch Bombenwetter, ich war heute früh unterwegs mit rund 25 Grad und Sonne satt,  jetzt hat es schon über 30, puh mir wieder fast zu viel, Gott sei Dank darf ich mein Bürokrams erledigen. 

Blühende Wiesen mit plätscherndem Bächlein, herrlich....


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Altes Problem der Avid


Danke Simone. Ich habe so was schon geahnt; deshalb hatte ich ein T10 in der Werkzeugtasche. Wetter passt heute auch so, um die 27°+, aber gut schwül und wenn der Wind nicht wäre, eher unangenehm. Gott sei Dank Pause und später Essen und Kino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (30. Juli 2017)

Hi bin mal eine Runde durch Braunschweig gefahren
Hochwasser kenne ich eigentlich nur aus Hamburg


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Juli 2017)




----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

Oh, der modebewusste Senhor trägt die Schuhe farblich passend zum Zweitrad.  

 Da ist ja einiges an Wasser runtergekommen, aber hier unten wohl auch, es hat meinen Lieblingsplatz im, an meinem Wohnhaus gelegenen, Bach fortgespült, das war ein superbequemer, richtig massiver Baumstumpf, eigentlich fest ohne Ende, aber die Naturgewalt war dann doch stärker.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2017)

*Adolfo*, super. Auf dem Rückweg vom Dowesee haben wir uns nicht getraut bei Bienrode den Schunterweg zu nehmen, dort war auch alles Land unter.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Oh, der modebewusste Senhor trägt die Schuhe farblich passend zum Zweitrad.


Da ist unser Portogiese sehr modisch. Helm, Brille und Bikeklamotten auch passend zum FSI.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

Ja, der Figo, ähm Adolfo natürlich kann da immer als Vorbild herhalten, nicht zu vergessen die glattrasierten Beine, kein Haar an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Juli 2017)

Der Fsi Rahmen 2018 muss grün werden sonst habe ich ein Klamotten Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

Allerdings 

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, die ich gesehen habe sind schwarz-grün, passt also.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

Da hab ich doch gerade bei meinem abendlichen Spaziergang noch ein paar schöne Trails vor der Haustür gefunden, anfangs harmlos 


 


 

 
dann aber doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll, besonders wenn es feucht wird  


 

 

 
Und dann war da ja noch reichlich Verkehr von gehörnten Tieren, Bild lässt sich nicht hochladen
Der Chef war glücklicherweise separiert 


 
An diese Aufforderung sollte man sich besser halten.


----------



## schleppi (30. Juli 2017)

Ein Traum wenn man sowas vor der Haustür hat . Martin ist ne Formula Bremse und die Bremsflüssigkeit 2 Monate alt, aber der Sattel hinten hat ja schon öfters Probleme gemacht. Nun gibts mal wieder ne Shimano, auch wenn es keine Saint wird, aber ne XT mit Ice Tech sollte für hier und den Harz reichen, wer bremst verliert sowieso


----------



## schleppi (30. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, das freut mich auch. Habe gestern ihr Hardtail aufgerüstet, Ständer ab und von Conti auf Nobby Nic umgerüstet; hatten einen Platten und die Conti sind schwer und kaum Grip.



Ich fahre nur noch Conti Martin, die letzten Schwalbe die ich hatte da sind die Noppen der Reihe nach rausgerissen. Seitdem nur noch Conti. Wenn mir das zu schwer ist muss ich halt was abnehmen, aber Qualitativ sind sie um einiges besser als Schwalbe und mit dem Gripp hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme, wenn nicht genug dann etwas Luft runter und gut ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> An diese Aufforderung sollte man sich besser halten.


Adolfo ist nicht gefährdet, der trägt grün oder blau.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> dann aber doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll, besonders wenn es feucht wird


Super, da werde ich zum Fußgänger.

*Florian* ich fahre Schwalbe und damit fahre ich ganz gut. Die Contis haben sich von innen schon etwas aufgelöst, hatte auf dem Schlauch kleine Gummikügelchen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Juli 2017)

*Florian, *ich bin zwar ein treuer Formula Anhänger (alle! Geländebikes) mit der R1, ohne jegliche Probleme, kann aber deinen Frust verstehen, und die XT ist ne solide, zuverlässige Bremse. 

Reifen kommen bei mir nur Schwalbe ans Bike, Top Gewicht und super Performance. 
Bin schon auf die Pro One TL fürs RR gespannt.

Adolfo und der Bulle, keine gute Idee, egal welche Farbe die Klamotten haben.


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Juli 2017)

Super trail

Wir haben das im Blut mit Stieren zu kämpfen
Anhang anzeigen 629296


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Lieber nicht, erfreuen wir uns lieber an ihrem Anblick und das mit genügend Abstand, Respekt der Natur gegenüber, wir haben ja nicht mehr soviel davon. 

Eine schöne Woche euch allen.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* was hat dein Arzt am Freitag gesagt; Licht am Tunnel.


*Martin*, ja, das Ziel ist nicht mehr weit entfernt.
Trails, Matsch, Wasser sind noch verboten, aber das wird hoffentlich bald wieder.
Nach 7 Wochen fast ohne Radeln, bis auf kurze Strecken, habe ich jetzt noch ein Problem: gefühlt habe ich nur noch Pudding in den Beinen. Mal sehen wie der Wiedereinstieg wird...


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Juli 2017)

*Torsten *weiterhin gute Besserung 
Das mit den strammen Waden kommt schnell wieder 
Nach einen paar touren mit Martin über die Wiesentrails   bist schnell wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige bitte eure Unterstützung. Vom 5.08. bis voraussichtlich 10.08. bin ich wegen der Einschulung meiner Tochter wieder in der Heimat, aber meine bisherige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist kurzfristig weggebrochen.
Kennt ihr im Umkreis von Schöppenstedt eine günstige Zimmervermietung bis 30/35€ pro Nacht? Ich benötige keinen Luxus, sondern nur eine Schlafmöglichkeit.

Großen Dank im Voraus aus Köln.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tony- (31. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch gerade bei meinem abendlichen Spaziergang noch ein paar schöne Trails vor der Haustür gefunden



Hätt ich auch gern vor der Haustür.. Wollen tauschen? du bekommst den Nußberg!


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ja, das Ziel ist nicht mehr weit entfernt.


*Torsten*, das freut mich und mit dem Pudding bekommen wir auch wieder hin. Ich habe paar Kurzstrecken gebaut, um meine Tochter auch langsam ranzuführen und dann fahren wir mal außer der Reihe gemeinsam.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hätt ich auch gern vor der Haustür.


Ich auch, dann würde ich technisch besser drauf sein.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> ich benötige bitte eure Unterstützung


*Thomas*, erstmal schön auch mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Ich habe eben mal geschaut wegen einer Unterkunft am Elm. Es ist tatsächlich nicht ganz einfach eine preiswerte Unterkunft zu finden.
*Penny-Pension*
* 3.0 von 5.0 *
Sesbeke 11 Gross Twulpstedt  069-999 915 443
Die habe ich gefunden für 40 Euro pro Tag.
Wie ist es Dir sonst im Westen ergangen, schon Kontakte geknüpft und auch eine nette Truppe gefunden, die Dir die Trails vor Ort näher bringt. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder mit einer Ausfahrt um Braunschweig. Deiner Tochter viel Glück beim neuen Lebensabschnitt.


----------



## Tony- (31. Juli 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich auch, dann würde ich technisch besser drauf sein.



Müssen mal in den Harz bisschen über die Steinchen dort hüpfen.


----------



## iceberry (31. Juli 2017)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich benötige bitte eure Unterstützung. Vom 5.08. bis voraussichtlich 10.08. bin ich wegen der Einschulung meiner Tochter wieder in der Heimat, aber meine bisherige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist kurzfristig weggebrochen.
> Kennt ihr im Umkreis von Schöppenstedt eine günstige Zimmervermietung bis 30/35€ pro Nacht? Ich benötige keinen Luxus, sondern nur eine Schlafmöglichkeit.
> ...



Hey Thomas!!!
Da guckt man alle Jubeljahre mal hier rein und schwubbs schaust du vorbei.
soso... Köln?! - Hoffe es geht gut! Noch fleissig am rollern?

BTT: Als "Eingeborener" kennt man sich mit Gästezimmer nicht so aus, aber spontan muss ich da an das Gasthaus Behrens am Schöppenstedter Turm (ok - nicht wirklich Schöppenstedt) denken.


Für alle Mitleser:
Das Safran am Schöppenstedter Turm hat neben lecker Essen übrigens auch einen Biergarten nach hinten raus, wo man auch mal nach einer Elm-Runde etwas "auftanken" kann.


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Juli 2017)

Für alle Mitleser:
Das Safran am Schöppenstedter Turm hat neben lecker Essen übrigens auch einen Biergarten nach hinten raus, wo man auch mal nach einer Elm-Runde etwas "auftanken" kann.
[/QUOTE]

Biergarten das hört sich gut an 
Da sind bestimmt einige dabei


----------



## ThomasBS (31. Juli 2017)

iceberry schrieb:


> Noch fleissig am rollern?


Eigentlich ja, aber aktuell musste ich mich von einigen Sachen trennen (unter anderem vom Roller), da ich das Geld für ein neues gebrauchtes Auto benötigte.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wie ist es Dir sonst im Westen ergangen, schon Kontakte geknüpft und auch eine nette Truppe gefunden, die Dir die Trails vor Ort näher bringt. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder mit einer Ausfahrt um Braunschweig


Habe viel zu tun, probierte einige Bikes und Truppen aus, aber es ist halt nicht die BS Truppe. 
Aktuell habe ich nur ein Gravel Bike was ich für alles mögliche nutze. Roller und MTB musste ich, wie bereits oben erwähnt, verkaufen.
Ansonsten habe ich schon so einige Kontakte geknüpft.

Ich habe eine günstige Unterkunft in Königslutter gefunden. 25€ ohne Frühstück und 30€ mit. Das ist ok. In dem Ort wohnte ich mal und es ist nicht weit bis Schöppenstedt, wo meine Tochter wohnt.

Großen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Vielleicht, ach was schreibe ich, bestimmt sieht man sich irgendwann wieder. Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2017)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> aber es ist halt nicht die BS Truppe.


*Thomas* hört man gern.  Man sieht sich sicherlich noch mal  und viel Spaß bei der Einschulung, mit Schultüte und so.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Biergarten das hört sich gut an


*Adolfo*, das machen wir mal, bevor der Winter kommt.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Müssen mal in den Harz bisschen über die Steinchen dort hüpfen.


*Anton*, wo ihr so runter fahrt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Müssen mal in den Harz bisschen über die Steinchen dort hüpfen.



Cool Stonehopping ein Traum für mein Fatty... 

Tauschen tu ich natürlich meine Berge für nix auf der Welt, hab lange genug darauf hin gearbeitet "mittendrin" zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Cool Stonehopping ein Traum für mein Fatty...


Flow sieht bei mir anders aus . Wenn es da ein hinhaut ohne Protektoren hat man aber Aua.
Heute kurze Runde MTB und dann nochmal 60 Kilometer mit Tochter und Renner unterwegs.


 
Die Oker ist dort eigentlich 400 m weg.


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Da hauts einen ja nicht hin und dann hat man ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht, weil Spaß, Spaß, Spaß. 

Stapel nicht so tief, Du hast das doch locker drauf, wenn ich nur an deine geplante Route für den AlpenX denke, Stichwort Similaunhütte!


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Adolfo, wir müssen einfach mehr machen, der Martin fährt uns sonst um die Ohren, kurze Runde MTB und mal eben 60 km RR und das locker nach Feierabend, alles easy, Respekt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

So ne sportliche Tochter verleiht Flüüüüüügel...


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Juli 2017)

Martin kann das locker fahren 

Zu Not kann er auch super über den Lenker gehen und sich wie eine Katze abrollen 
Als alter Judo Kämpfer


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Was, Judo auch noch, ist ja multisportlich veranlagt, da haben wir keine Chance.  

Ich lenke ihn ab und Du musst eine technische Manipulation vornehmen, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (31. Juli 2017)

[QUOTE="Bioantrieb, 

Ich lenke ihn ab und Du musst eine technische Manipulation vornehmen, dann könnte es klappen.[/QUOTE]

Das wird schwer Martin fährt mit einem schleichplatten und fester Bremse 
Und sagt erst bei Tour Ende das war heute aber anstrengend


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Ah, ich habs mir fast gedacht, also anderen Plan oder Kapitulation, mal sehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Stichwort Similaunhütte!


 ... man kann aber auch mal schieben.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> So ne sportliche Tochter verleiht Flüüüüüügel...


Noch gib ich Windschatten, aber bald bekomme ich ihn.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Was, Judo auch noch


... das ist schon verjährt; hatte auch nur ein Grüngurt.


----------



## Tony- (1. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Cool Stonehopping ein Traum für mein Fatty...


Nah eher Stonewegbügeling mitm Fully, mit dem Hardtail auf dem Bild hats mich Paar mal von den Pedalen gehauen ...aua.



Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Tauschen tu ich natürlich meine Berge für nix auf der Welt, hab lange genug darauf hin gearbeitet "mittendrin" zu sein.


Das habe ich mir schon gedacht  Würde auch sofort in die Alpen ziehen, wüsste aber nicht womit ich mir meine Brötchen verdienen sollte.  Nahja Braunschweig ist auch ganz hübsch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. August 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> mit dem Hardtail auf dem Bild hats mich Paar mal von den Pedalen gehauen ...aua.


... sag ja Aua und Torsten kann da auch ein Lied von singen.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Nahja Braunschweig ist auch ganz hübsch.


... hat auch einiges zu bieten und sehr abwechselungsreich und der Vorteil, man kann auch mal flach.


----------



## schleppi (5. August 2017)

So da meine Frau morgen unbedingt nach Leipzig möchte bin ich dann  heute ne kleine Runde bei uns gefahren. Mal gucken was nach dem Hochwasser an der Wabe noch fahrbar ist. Nette kleine Runde gewesen und die Bremsen könnte ich auch gleich einbremsen.

 irgendwie sieht die Renaturierung der Wabe eher aus wie eine Industriekippe oder ein alter Tagebau .



Martin schau mal das Hochwasser hat Sogar Wege für dich verschont. Ok auch wenn der Untergrund nur Matsch ist aber Fahrbahr ist es. Auch wenn es auf Dauer Kraft kostet. 


 
Irgendwie ging es hier letztes Jahr noch weiter. Da sieht man mal wie schnell die Natur sich alles zurück holt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2017)

Morgen *Florian*, es freut mich erstmal, daß das Rad wieder läuft.


schleppi schrieb:


> Irgendwie ging es hier letztes Jahr noch weiter


Ja, das ist oft mit den Trails, die kommen und gehen wieder; hatte ich gestern auch im Norden. 


schleppi schrieb:


> Martin schau mal das Hochwasser hat Sogar Wege für dich verschont.


Da bin ich heute auch gespannt wie die Zufahrtswege hin und zurück zur Asse aussehen . Ich werde berichten wie es fahrbar war. Bist Du bei meiner Nordtour am 20.8 dabei, da haben wir kontrolliertes Wasser. Steffi ist sicherlich mit am Start.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. August 2017)

*Martin *coole Tour hat wieder Mega Spaß gemacht  nette Leute und alle   sehr sportlich unterwegs  ich bin mal auf deine Aufnahmen gespannt


----------



## Luisfigo (6. August 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (6. August 2017)

*Martin dein Reifen war etwas mit Schlamm überzogen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 435793 (6. August 2017)

Paradiessee...


----------



## Tony- (6. August 2017)

War sehr lustig heute auf dem Nuklearhügel  Danke für die schöne Tour!


Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin dein Reifen war etwas mit Schlamm überzogen *


Dass Racing Ralph kein guter Matschreifen ist muss ich auch immer wieder feststellen.. Egal, dafür rollts saugut.


----------



## webster1972 (6. August 2017)

Ach ihr seid mir viel zu schnell! Das ich nich mal in der Krabbelgruppe mithalten kann wurmt mich! Die andere Sache is ja wenn ich alleine fahre wirds nich besser,dann geht ja nur meine Gangart mit Rauchpausen  und meist bin ich dann zu faul loszuradeln obwohl 14 Tage frei am Stück. .


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2017)

Da melde ich mich auch mal verspätet zurück, aber ein Krankenbesuch geht vor. Ich danke erstmal für die super Resonanz und die harmonische Gruppe, alle zusammengeblieben.
*Adolfo* auch besten Dank für die Bilder und man sah die Anstiege z.T. waren nicht alle machbar bei dem Untergrund, doch die Anfahrwege zur Asse waren nur partiell verschlammt. *Anton* bei dem Lehmboden macht jeder Reifen schlapp, aber meine Sunrace Kassette hat sich bewährt, sonst wäre ich die Anstiege nicht hochgekommen. 
Die Strecke hatte ca. 62 Kilometer mit 740 Hm und der neue Trail bei Wittmar, denn ich nicht kannte, aber Bene und Stefan schon , war der Hammer, obwohl die verschlammte Rampe schon heftig war, aber alle heile geblieben. Schönes Restwochenende und in zwei Wochen in den Norden mit allen Einsteigern; alles flach, aber alles dabei was MTB fahren ausmacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ach ihr seid mir viel zu schnell! Das ich nich mal in der Krabbelgruppe mithalten


*Axel*, der andere Weg wäre auch aufs EBike umzusteigen. Frag Torge, der beste Ansprechpartner.


----------



## schleppi (6. August 2017)

Fahren fahren fahren, ich bin auch eher Krabbelgruppe, aber fürn Ebike fühle ich mich noch zu fit. Aber Martin bietet ja auch schöne Einsteigertouren an. Martin denke mal das ich in 14 Tagen dabei bin und in 3 Wochen gehts dann ab in den Teutoburgerwald Lengerich Richtung Bad Iburg usw. Obwohl ich ja schon überlegt habe zur Abwechslung mal den Renner mitzunehmen. Aber das sehe ich dann.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Fahren fahren fahren, ich bin auch eher Krabbelgruppe,
> 
> Hallo *Florian  *bei der nächsten Tour werde ich dich persönlich abholen


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Paradiessee...


*Torge*, bei Meerdorf . War ich auch noch nicht. Das westlichste von Braunschweig mit dem MTB war Fürstenau/Sophiental.


----------



## webster1972 (6. August 2017)

Mh,ich hab mal ne Einsteigertour versucht..... War nich mal die Raucherlunge die gestört hat. Bei jedem Hüpfer in der Gabel hat 'n Muskel am Knie zu gemacht. Unangenehm! Hab dann abgebrochen um den Spaß nich zu vermiesen. Das war's dann bisher,mit Schleichfahrt bin ich ja Spaßbremse bei euch. Aber E-Bike,nö,da kann ich auch weiter nur CBR fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (6. August 2017)

Daumen hoch für eure schöne Tour heute, sieht gut aus und war ja ne große Gruppe. Top!
Bin heute meine *Wiedereinstiegsrunde* gefahren, von Rötgesbüttel über Vollbüttel-Leiferde-Hillerse-Didderse-Adenbüttel-Algesbüttel und zurück durch die Maaßel. Nur auf Feld- und Waldautobahnen mit Asphalt und Schotter. Ein bißchen Sandboden war auch dabei. Am Ende knapp 29km, ging besser und zügiger als erwartet, nach 8 Wochen fast MTB-Abstinenz. Klasse wars wieder auf dem Radl zu sitzen! 
Den Rest an fehlender Fitness bringen dann Martins Wiesentrails  .
Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich diese Woche die Matsch-, Trail- und km-Freigabe bekomme.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. August 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Daumen hoch für eure schöne Tour heute,


Danke Torsten war auch super, da das Wetter zu einem mal wieder gepasst hat, viele sympatische Jungs am Start waren und ich für mich was Neues in der Asse gefunden habe.
Ich freue mich aber mehr darüber, dass es bei Dir nach acht Wochen wieder vorangeht und Du beginnst an alte Zeiten anzuknüpfen. Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn es am 20.8 klappen könnte, da auch Steffi und Florian dabei sind und das der ideale Einstieg wäre mit uns gemeinsam eine Einsteigerrunde in deinem Revier zu starten. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Den Rest an fehlender Fitness bringen dann Martins Wiesentrails  .


Die sind natürlich dabei, aber meine Tochter war davon auch schwer begeistert und meinte nur " Berg hoch ist einfacher" , obwohl an den Asseanstiegen gestern war ich auch am Limit. Ich hoffe die *Matschfreigabe* kommt die Woche.


----------



## schleppi (7. August 2017)

Adolfo ich nehme Dich beim Wort .


webster1972 schrieb:


> Mh,ich hab mal ne Einsteigertour versucht.....


Wie wäre es denn wenn ich Dich einfach mal mitnehme auf ne kleine Runde in BS Süd ohne Geschwindigkeit einfach ein wenig durch die Gegend rollern.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> was Neues in der Asse gefunden habe.
> " Berg hoch ist einfacher"


In der Asse gibt es neues????? Wäre mir neu .
Martin vielleicht sollte ich Deiner Tochter mal Berg ab fahren beibringen dann ist Berg ab einfacher


----------



## Luisfigo (7. August 2017)

Bin dabei Florian am Wochenende


----------



## webster1972 (7. August 2017)

Hihi,nach BS Süd hab ich schon 'n paar km in den Beinen. Von Querum aus is das schon ne halbe Tour.  Aber durch die Gegend rollern klingt gut! Bin ab Mittwoch erstmal wieder 14 Tage unterwegs auf Vater Rhein. Dann sind zwei Wochen frei,ich denk da könnte wochentags was gehen.  Nur die Wochenenden sind halt schon verplant,gibt noch  3 Meisterschaften zu schiessen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> In der Asse gibt es neues????? Wäre mir neu


*Florian* für mich schon. Ich bin nicht so oft in der Asse, aber ich glaube jetzt ist bald alles abgearbeitet.


schleppi schrieb:


> Martin vielleicht sollte ich Deiner Tochter mal Berg ab fahren beibringen


Das machen wir sicherlich, da ich nicht so der Techniker bin , aber Ausdauertrainer schon. Heute 66 Kilometer mit einem 27er Schnitt gefahren, bei 300 Höhenmeter.
*Simone* ich hoffe dich haben die Unwetter in Österreich verschont und Du hast ein schönes Wochenende gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. August 2017)

So hier ein kleines Filmchen von gestern . Leider hatte ich am Start mein Handy nicht dabei und konnte die Kamera nicht sauber ausrichten, aber man sieht glaube ich was die Asse zu bieten hat und dem Elm nicht nach steht.


----------



## schleppi (8. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> was die Asse zu bieten hat und dem Elm nicht nach steht.


Ich persönlich mag die Asse lieber als den Elm, Es ist von allem was dabei und es ist bei weitem nicht so voll wie im Elm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag die Asse lieber als den Elm


Die neue Strecke fand ich schon interessant und in der Form nur bei Destedt zu finden, aber natürlich deutlich länger. Im Elm finde ich die Anstiege schon moderater und man hat die Möglichkeit neben den steilen Anstiegen auch einfache zu nutzen, um nach oben zu kommen und Anstiege mit 25% + sind nicht so viele im Elm.
Ich wollte am Sonntag außer der Reihe mit meiner Tochter eine 45 Kilometer MTB-Runde um Waggum drehen, halt was für Einsteiger. Florian und Torsten ggf. seit ihr mit dabei. Ich werde die Einladung Donnerstag rausschicken.
Ich war heute nochmal kurz im Norden und mal wieder was Neues gefunden. Habt ihr schon mal von einem "Strohballenhaus" gehört, denn ich hab sowas bei uns gefunden mit vierbeinigem Getier, dass man hier auch nicht so oft auf der Weide findet.


----------



## torstiohneh (9. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Strohballenhaus


*Martin*, in Wasbüttel an der Streuobstwiese gibt es sowas. Dahin gibt es auch einen Trail von den Klärteichen aus. Den bin ich vor 2 Jahren mal gefahren. Auf deinem Foto würde ich es nicht wiedererkennen, ich habe die Gegend in Wasbüttel flacher in Erinnerung.


----------



## torstiohneh (9. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die *Matschfreigabe* kommt die Woche


Nee, leider noch nicht. Die Wunde ist jetzt zugeheilt, aber die "Haut ist dünn wie eine Folie" sagt die Wundfee, und entsprechend empfindlich. Ich habe noch das gepolsterte Pflaster drauf. Matsch und Trails mit Pflanzenbewuchs sollte ich noch meiden.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. August 2017)

*Martin, *schöne Bilder, Video wird morgen geschaut, falle im Moment am Ende des Tages völlig erschöpft ins Bett, die Pause vom Krafttraining wegen Umzug, Einspringen für Kollegen bei FTT`s, etc war eindeutig zu lang, man darf`s halt nie schleifen lassen, jetzt tut`s halt wieder weh für`s erste. 

Aber dein letztes Bild hat meinen Abend gerettet, ich liebe Esel.

Das Unwetter hat uns hier in Tirol glücklicherweise nicht so arg erwischt, war mehr im Salzburger Land und Oberösterreich, da gab es schlimme Bilder zu sehen. 

Bin übrigens immer noch nicht dazu gekommen den neuen Renner zu testen, ick werd noch verrückt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> in Wasbüttel an der Streuobstwiese gibt es sowas


*Torsten*, super. Du kennst dich wirklich gut aus. Ich kannte die Stelle dort noch nicht, obwohl es knapp 7 Kilometer von mir weg ist.. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Matsch und Trails mit Pflanzenbewuchs sollte ich noch meiden.


Kein Problem, lass es erstmal ausheilen. Die Tour, nächsten Sonntag mit meiner Tochter konnte ich spontan planen, da meine Frau zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen ist und wir den Vormittag zur freien Verfügung haben; vielleicht klappt es ja am 20.08.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Aber dein letztes Bild hat meinen Abend gerettet, ich liebe Esel.


*Simone*, schön von Dir zu hören und es freut mich, dass ich zufällig eine deiner Lieblingstiere fotografieren konnte; habe ich hier auch noch nicht in freier Wildbahn gesehen.
Hast ein wenig Stress, aber zusätzliches Training für die " World Games" im September  und gut dass bei Dir alles heile geblieben ist, denn diesen Stress braucht man gar nicht.
Am 21.8 fahren meine Frau und ich spontan nach Meran und nicht nach Usedom, wegen des Wetters, denn mit Sylt hatten wir ja Glück, aber bei dem unbestimmten Wetter in Deutschland könnte man auch eine Woche Regen an der Ostsee haben. Habe schon paar Touren im flachen ausgearbeitet und werden auch ggf. den Seilbahntransport nutzen; auch Neuland.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> nicht dazu gekommen den neuen Renner zu testen


Die Vorfreude ist doch die größte Freude.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. August 2017)

Meran ist nur super, immer Bombenwetter, lecker Essen+Trinken, schöne Bikegegend (unbedingt Tour zum Knottnkino machen, wenn Du es noch nicht kennst), geile Therme (Besuch ist fast Pflicht), schöne Märkte (unbedingt mit einplanen, kann man sehr günstig die tollsten Südtiroler Spezialitäten ergattern), nette Leute (sprechen auch alle deutsch ), Abends mit Wein und Käse auf der Bank an der Passerpromenade sitzen, einfach nur herrlich...
Und natürlich Sessel-/Panoramalift vom Zentrum zum Dorf Tirol benutzen, historisch und einfach kult. 

Und und und und und.... so vieles mehr, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.
Beneide euch schon jetzt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2017)

*Simone*, danke für dein Insiderwissen. Ich habe die Punkte auf der Karte schon mal fixiert. Ich wollte mit meiner Frau zwei Bergradtouren zur Meranhütte und Mittager Hütte machen, aber erstmal flach und dann steigern.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. August 2017)

Ambitioniert, wenn ihr über den Kesselberg zur Mittager fahrt, aber schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ambitioniert


. Nein für Einsteiger. Die Meranhüttenrunde würde ich mit der Autoanfahrt an die Seilbahnstation Falzeben starten und von dort hinauf nach Meran 2000 und die Runde hätte dann 10 Kilometer mit 350 Hm Anstieg zurück zu Talstation.
Die Mittager Hütte würde ich die Seilbahn Meran 200 nutzen und von dort zur Mittager Station fahren und die zweite Seilbahn nutzen. Die Runde hätte 15 Kilometer mit ca. 400 Hm Anstieg und zurück zur Bergstation Meran 2000. Die Touren sind nur mal als Einstieg gedacht, um die Berge auch mal mit dem Rad zu geniessen, da meine Frau noch nicht Trailerfahren ist. Ich hoffe die Strecken bergab sind auch für Anfänger machbar, sonst schieben wir halt gemeinsam.


----------



## schleppi (10. August 2017)

Spring Susanne jetzt auch mit auf den MTB Zug auf


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. August 2017)

Anfahrt per Auto und Seilbahn, dann ist das kein Thema, und Du sagst es bergab, könnt ihr ja auch mal absteigen und schieben, Hauptsache Spaß und der kulinarische Genuss kommt auf beiden Hütten nicht zu kurz und erst die Aussicht....

Ich glaube ich werde Anfang Oktober meine Pläne ändern und statt Dolomiten doch nochmal Meran einplanen, ist auch vom Wetter her vernünftiger.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Spring Susanne jetzt auch mit auf den MTB Zug auf


Nein *Florian*, sie fährt lieber Renner, da kann man auch mal die Blicke schweifen lassen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Anfahrt per Auto und Seilbahn, dann ist das kein Thema


... das hoffe ich auch und den Knottnkino habe ich in eine Tour mit eingebaut; Danke.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Oktober meine Pläne ändern und statt Dolomiten doch nochmal Meran einplanen


... freut mich, dass ich eine Alternative aufgezeigt habe. Im Oktober geht es mit der Familie nach New York.


----------



## schleppi (11. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nein *Florian*, sie fährt lieber Renner, da kann man auch mal die Blicke schweifen lassen.


Ist vielleicht auch besser so, sonst musst du anbauen, soviele Fahrräder bekommst du bald nicht mehr unter 



JA ich hab mal gehört Familienurlaub ist total in, vorallem wenn man Leute aus seiner Heimat einfach mal auf Malle trifft .


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> sonst musst du anbauen


*Florian*, ist eigentlich schon so weit . Susanne hat drei Räder; Renner, Fully und Sportrad.


schleppi schrieb:


> vorallem wenn man Leute aus seiner Heimat einfach mal auf Malle trifft


Ja, das war der Hammer  und klein ist die Welt.
Wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag für die Einsteigerrunde aus.


----------



## schleppi (11. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag für die Einsteigerrunde aus.


Dazu wollte ich gerade kommen, ich weiss nicht ob ich damit nicht überfordert bin .
Also ich komme Sonntag vorbei dann kann ich ne Runde mit euch fahren, mit Dir flirten und Deiner Tochter reden....
Achne warte, mit Deiner Tochter flirten, mit Dir reden und mit euch fahren, 
ne Moment nu hab ich es, 
Mit Dir reden, mit deiner Tochter und den anderen fahren und mit ADOLFO flirten . Der schickt mir ja immer so tolle Videos .
Kurz und knapp ich bin dabei.
Und ja ich glaube die Nachtschicht schadet mir ein wenig


----------



## Luisfigo (11. August 2017)

*Florian *die mtb Videos sind cool oder  Sonntag werde ich leider nicht mit dir flirten können


----------



## schleppi (12. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Florian *die mtb Videos sind cool oder  Sonntag werde ich leider nicht mit dir flirten können


Japp das Bringt ein wenig Freude in den Tag . Na nu bin ich aber enttäuscht mein lieber das du keine Zeit hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (12. August 2017)

So bin gerade nochmal ne kleine Runde bei uns Unterwegs gewesen, das wird morgen ne sehr cremige Angelegenheit . Immerhin brauche ich dann heute nich putzen das lohnt sich dann weniger . Bis morgen früh Martin, Wecker ist schon gestellt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> kleine Runde bei uns Unterwegs gewesen


... in Mascherode; fleißig ? Im Norden wird es trockener sein und wohl nur partciell etwas weicher. 


schleppi schrieb:


> Wecker ist schon gestellt.


.


----------



## schleppi (13. August 2017)

Die Beine brennen von den Brennesseln, sind voll Matsch und blutverschmiert, kurzum alles so wie es sein soll . Martin danke für die Tour heute, hat Spaß gemacht und war völlig ausreichend. Am besten waren die zahlreichen Wasserdurchfahrten und Respekt nach nicht mal 1km Tour hatte ich bisher noch nie nasse Füße .


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> 1km Tour hatte ich bisher noch nie nasse Füße


*Florian*, ich auch nicht und ich habe nicht gedacht, dass der Beberbach Hochwasser führt, sind aber alle locker durchgefahren. Freut mich, dass Du und die anderen auf ihre Kosten gekommen seit. 
Die kleine Nordrunde, als Einsteigerrunde, haben wir heute außer der Reihe gemacht. Dank für eure Begleitung. Nach den Regenfällen waren auf der 41 Kilometerstrecke einge Wasserdurchfahrten dabei, aber mit dem Matsch ging es doch. 
*Torge* wo warst Du; kein Strom auf der Batterie.
Schönes Restwochende und dann nächste Woche Richtung Gifhorn.





Paar Bilder auf meiner Profilseite.


----------



## schleppi (13. August 2017)

Fast perfekter Tag nur der Adolfo fehlte . Martin sind Jenny usw im Verteiler? Wollte eventuell demnächst mal ne mittlere Einsteiger Tour im süden anbieten, selbstverständlich auch für die Veteranen


----------



## Deleted 435793 (13. August 2017)

*Torge *hat verschlafen....
Schade, aber vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (13. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Fast perfekter Tag nur der Adolfo fehlte .




Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Jenny usw im Verteiler?


Jepp Florian  und mach mal, der Veteran fährt auch gerne mal hinterher.


TorgeP schrieb:


> *Torge *hat verschlafen....


... gleiche Wecker wie Florian letztes mal.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2017)

War heute nochmal im Norden für Sonntag. Man findet doch immer wieder was interessantes auf der Strecke. Manche Leute sind echt kreativ beim Schaukelbau.


 
Die Wasserdurchfahrten könnten ins Wasser fallen, denn auch in Gifhorn ist Hochwasser. Mal schauen wie es Sonntag aussieht.


 

*Torsten*, wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus; kannst Du schon ein Versuch wagen.


----------



## Luisfigo (16. August 2017)

*Martin *was kannst du für Sonntag empfehlen Gummistiefel 
Oder normale Schuhe


----------



## schleppi (17. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *was kannst du für Sonntag empfehlen Gummistiefel
> Oder normale Schuhe


Schlauchboot im Rucksack


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> für Sonntag empfehlen Gummistiefel


oder


schleppi schrieb:


> Schlauchboot im Rucksack


Ich zünde morgen paar Kerzen an, dann kann ich vielleicht über das Wasser laufen.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus


*Martin*, ich habe seit Montag die vollständige Freigabe!!!


----------



## schleppi (18. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich zünde morgen paar Kerzen an, dann kann ich vielleicht über das Wasser laufen.



Viel besser wäre es wenn du aus dem Wasser Wein oder noch besser Bier machen könntest 

Achso und ich bin Sonntag, auch wenn ich jetzt nen dicken Fuß habe, dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ich habe seit Montag die vollständige Freigabe!!


Super *Torsten*, das freut mich, war ja auch eine lange Zeit und Sonntag bis Du nun wieder dabei . Dein Mitbegleiter ist herzlich eingeladen und ist ja sein Kopf , aber um Gifhorn ist ja diesmal nichts technisches und halt Sand; wenn man fällt, fällt man weich.
*Florian* super, sind wieder paar Wiesentrails dabei.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. August 2017)

*Florian *wollen am Sonntag zusammen aus BS zum Treffpunkt radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> am Sonntag zusammen aus BS zum Treffpunkt radeln?


*Adolfo*, die Motte "Verleiht Flügel". Ich glaube, das wäre eine Ansage, mal 100 Kilometer mit dem MTB am Sonntag.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. August 2017)

Der Tarif in der Glockenheide ist ja auch fair:


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Tarif in der Glockenheide ist ja auch fair:


Stimmt  und sehr freundlich, da kann mal ein gutes Trinkgeld geben.
*Torsten* ich antworte mal hier auf deine Mail, da ich noch im Büro sitze. Ihr könnt ja mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt "Am Feuerbrunnen" kommen, da die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn geht und wir auf dem Rückweg Rötgesbüttel streifen und durch Meine fahren, da hättet ihr sicherlich etwas weniger Kilometer, da ihr ja direkter nach Waggum fahrt.


----------



## schleppi (19. August 2017)

Ich glaube ich war etwas optimistisch was meinen Fuß angeht gestern am Telefon Adolfo . Nachdem ich vorhin nicht mehr in meinen Schuh reinkam war ich beim Notdienst und es kommt was kommen muss, absolute Ruhe und Montag zum normalen Arzt, damit bin ich für morgen doch leider raus . Laufen geht auch gerade noch so, aber auch nur wenn ich nicht richtig auftrete.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. August 2017)

*Florian *das sind ja keine guten Nachrichten  wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## Luisfigo (19. August 2017)

*Martin *das Wetter soll ja morgen 
Gut werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> bin ich für morgen doch leider raus


Schade und gute Besserung.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *das Wetter soll ja morgen
> Gut werden


.... weil Engel reisen.
Für Steffi die ersten eigenen Radklamotten gekauft. Nach dem Urlaub nochmal nach Stadler.


----------



## schleppi (19. August 2017)

Danke euch, wird schon werden und das nächste mal lege ich mich nicht mit ner Ameise an. Die scheiss Dinger gewinnen leider


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> lege ich mich nicht mit ner Ameise an


Stimmt; in Südamerika nähen die Indios Schnittwunden mit zubeißenden Wanderameisen und in Australien gibt es Ameisen mit Stachel, womit die Aborigines ihre Feinde gefoltert haben; Bulldoggenameisen. Gute Besserung Florian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (19. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stimmt; in Südamerika nähen die Indios Schnittwunden mit zubeißenden Wanderameisen und in Australien gibt es Ameisen mit Stachel, womit die Aborigines ihre Feinde gefoltert haben; Bulldoggenameisen. Gute Besserung Florian.


Ich glaube beide Sorten gibt es elektrisch Betrieben auch bei Rewe im Zentrallager, zumindest war die eine genauso bissig und angriffslustig wie die genannten sind .
Danke Martin sobald ich halbwegs auftreten kann gibts Meldung und Radeln


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2017)

So, sind wieder zurück, leider keine Bilder von mir ; Kamera dabei, aber Akku zu Hause. Habe ich schon mal geschafft, aber Torsten hatte Gott sei Dank seine dabei. Die Strecke ging Richtung Gifhorn, an der Schunter und Oker entlang, über mehrere Trailabschnitte, aber auch Schotter und Aspaltnebenwege waren dabei. Die Tour hatte 61 Kilometer mit ca. 160 Hm mit vielen Wiesenwegen u.- pfade. *Torsten* super dabei gewesen, trotz lange Trainingspause und Steffi musste nur gegen Ende etwas beißen. Freut mich besonders, dass ich Dir doch ein wenig Neuland zeigen durfte.
*Torge* schön dass wir uns am Campingplatz getroffen ( Zeitfenster hat ja genau gepasst) haben und Du mit uns nach Waggum zurückgefahren bist und so ein kleinen Einblick bekommen hast, was der Norden zu bieten hat. 
*Adolfo* das war wohl ein Ritt; Stöckheim-Waggum-Gifhorn und zurück, top; knapp 100 Kilometer.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. August 2017)

Viel dank *Martin *sehr geile Tour 
Ich hätte nicht soviel coole Trails erwartet 
Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub 
Riesen Respekt an *Steffi * super durchgehalten und auch die  Technik stimmt bei ihr 
*Torsten *ist nach seiner Verletzung wieder gut drauf 

Ich hatte zum Schluss 95 km auf der Uhr 
Die letzten 10 musste ich doch noch beißen
Da der Wind mich nicht grade Unterstützt hat


----------



## Luisfigo (20. August 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die letzten 10 musste ich doch noch beißen


Stimmt, der Wind hat gut aufgefrischt und den wenigen Rückwind hat man heute kaum gemerkt; trotzdem ein 17,6er Schnitt gefahren. Die Trails waren trotz der letzten Regentagen überwiegend gut zu fahren und mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt; fängt gerade an zu regnen. Nächste Woche hoffe ich auf Sonne satt und wenn ich nicht wieder den Akku vergesse auch paar Bilder mit Bergen.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. August 2017)

Respekt auch von meiner Seite für *Steffi* und *Adolfo*, und *Martin*, war ne tolle und abwechslungsreiche Runde mit neuen Wegen, von allem was dabei, danke fürs Ausarbeiten und Guiden.
Martins Wiesentrails haben ordentlich Körner gekostet und zum Ende hin wurden die Beine müde, aber schön war es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (21. August 2017)

Moin ihr Braunschweiger Biker,

Mein Name ist Janick, ich bin Mitte 20 und komme aus dem Peiner Landkreis. 
Am Wochenende bin ich ab und zu mit ein paar Freunden im Harz unterwegs, da davon aber im Moment mindestens einer mit dem Kopf in seiner Masterarbeit steckt, klappt das aktuell nicht so. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass ihr hier recht häufig Touren durchs Land fahrt und ich wollte fragen, ob ich mich da eventuell mal anschließen könnte? Alleine durch die Gegend zu fahren macht ja nur halb so viel Spaß 
Ich fahre noch nicht lange aktiv Mountainbike, erst seit Mitte/Ende letzten Jahres- habe gerade ein neues Bike gekauft und muss mich da eh erstmal dran gewöhnen, habe also auch auf 'flachen' Touren meinen Spaß und was lernen kann man ja eh immer.


Also falls ihr Lust hättet noch jemanden bei euren Touren dabei zu haben, würde ich mich freuen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. August 2017)

Morgen *Janick*, Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Wir fahren in der Regel alle zwei Wochen um Braunschweig. Schick mir deine Mail als PN und ich pflege dich in den Email-Verteiler mit ein und dann schick ich Dir eine Mail über unsere Fahrten.
*Simone* wir sind seit gestern in Meran und heute mal die erste Eingewöhnungstour zum Dorf Tirol und ggf. noch zum Schloss Trauttmansdorff, mal sehen ob wir noch richtig bergauf fahren können.
*Torge* wie hat es Dir am Sonntag gefallen; bei der nächsten Flachetappe wieder am Start oder haben dich meine schmalen Trails abgeschreckt; sind ja mit einem Ebike nicht ganz so gut zu händeln.


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. August 2017)

*Martin, *als quasi Dauerradler werden dir auch die Berge rund um Meran keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, vergiss nur den Genuss drumherum nicht, aber dafür hast du ja weibliche Begleitung dabei. 
Schöne Bilder von eurer letzten Tour, Deine Tochter ist natürlich das Highlight, steht ihr wirklich gut das Biken im Gelände. 

Genießt eure Zeit in Meran, ich bin für 3 Tage ein paar Hügel weiter, kleine Dolomitenrunde bis Freitag und mal sehen, wenn alles passt, dann gehts am Wochenende noch rauf aufs Stilfser Joch, den Renner einfahren.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (22. August 2017)

Ja, hat richtig Spaß gemacht! 
Und bei der nächsten Tour dann wahrscheinlich ohne Motor.
Morgen bestelle ich ein Canyon Bike....


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> werden dir auch die Berge rund um Meran keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, vergiss nur den Genuss drumherum nicht, aber dafür hast du ja weibliche Begleitung dabei.


Hallo Simone, schön von Dir zu hören. Ja, wir werden alles miteinander kombinieren. Bei unserer ersten Tour hat leider meine Schaltung gestreikt. Gott sei Dank gingen die kleinen Gänge; habe die Schaltung nach der Tour eben nochmal eingestellt, hat sich wohl beim Transport verstellt; kann es mir auch nicht erkären, geht jetzt aber.
Wir sind heute zum Dorf Tirol gefahren und weiter zum Schloß. Von dort über das Schloß Thurnstein zurück nach Meran und unsere Füsse an der Passerpromenade gekühlt. Dann haben wir kurz gegessen in der Pizzeria Mösl; ein leckeren Apfelstrudel. Heute Abend nochmal Pasta. Von dort ging es zum Schloß Trauttmansdorff; super Anlage, über vier Stunden rumgelaufen. Morgen wollen wir Richtung Naturns.
   


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> kleine Dolomitenrunde bis Freitag und mal sehen, wenn alles passt, dann gehts am Wochenende noch rauf aufs Stilfser Joch, den Renner einfahren.


*Simone* kenn ich leider nur mit dem Motorrad; sehr geil, aber mit dem Rad wohl die Hölle.
Viel Spaß Dir auch und natürlich bestes Wetter.
Ach so, richte ich natürlich meiner Tochter aus ; wollte selbst mit dem Renner alleine trainieren.
*Janick*, ich habe dich in den Verteiler aufgenommen, bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. August 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Und bei der nächsten Tour dann wahrscheinlich ohne Motor.
> Morgen bestelle ich ein Canyon Bike....


*Torge* super und freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Mit Canyon machst Du nichts falsch, denn das Preis Leistungsverhältnis passt.


----------



## eGlegacy (22. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick*, ich habe dich in den Verteiler aufgenommen, bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.



Vielen Dank- ich freue mich darauf euch alle kennen zu lernen! 
Und viel Spaß noch in Italien, sieht klasse aus dort.


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. August 2017)

Was kennst Du nur mit dem Motorrad, die Dolomiten oder Passo Stelvio?  Eigentlich egal, Schande über dein Haupt, beides ein *MUSS *für`s RR. 
Morgen Naturns? auf die Alm? 
Wenn ihr mal Lust habt auf leckere Milch- und Käsespezialitäten, in Algund gibt es ne super Sennerei, keine 10 Minuten mit dem Bike.

Ich liebe die Passerpromenade und unterhalb der Therme, die Füsse und mehr baden ist fast Pflicht und immer der Lohn nach stundenlangen Märschen oder Radtouren, herrlich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Was kennst Du nur mit dem Motorrad


Ah *Simone*, ich möchte ungern prahlen, aber ich fahre seit mein 16ten Lebensjahr Zweirad und bin in jungen Jahren jedes Jahr in die Alpen gefahren und kenne den Denzel-Führer fast auswendig, von Schotter bis Aspalt und da waren schon paar Highlights dabei, wie z.B. Monte Jafferau, sind wir die Skipiste wieder runter, Bormio 3000 oder Colle Sommeiller und das alles mit einer 550er Kawasaki  und glaub mir das war auch geil.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Morgen Naturns? auf die Alm?


Nein, das wollte ich ggf. nochmal alleine machen, denn die bin ich schon mal von Naturns hoch gefahren, nun wollte ich ggf. von der anderen Seite hoch, mal schauen. Wir fahren gemeinsam an der Etsch entlang.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Passerpromenade


Fanden wir auch; war aber frisch an den Beinen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. August 2017)

Ich oute mich als Schisser, fürs Motorrad fehlen mir die, wie sagt man noch gleich, "Eier in der Hose"?  
Irgendwie zu riskant und ich stecke auch ungern in Ganzkörperpanzern, brauche Luft am Körper und um die Nase rum. 

Motorisiert ist man natürlich schneller und kann dadurch mehr erkunden. 

Bormio  ist auch traumhaft...

Es gibt einfach zu viele schöne Ziele, da weiss man gar nicht was man favorisieren soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich oute mich als Schisser


Da muss ich aber lachen, wo Du mit dem Rad runter fährst, gehe ich zu Fuß; da fehlt mir glaube ich was. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ganzkörperpanzern


Ja der ist Pflicht, wie mindestens ein Helm beim Biken, aber manche fahren ja mit kurzer Hose und Badelatschen.
Du kannst ja mal berichten wie lange man für die 2757m Passhöhe braucht; Wahnsinn und Respekt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. August 2017)

Heute mal kurz hinter Naturns an der Etsch entlang und zurück z.T. auf der anderen Seite durch Apfelplantagen und den Marlinger Waalweg; bei entgegenkommenden Wanderern habe wir aber geschoben.
*Simone* kennst Du das Restaurant "Onkel Taa" kurz hinter Töll; haben wir eine leckere Forelle gegessen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. August 2017)

Nein, kannte ich noch nicht, wird aber ausprobiert, sieht interessant aus und frische Forelle, lecker.

Wenn Dir/Euch Radwegfahren durch die Plantagen nix ausmacht, kann ich *sehr!! http://radtreff-brugg.com/ *empfehlen, die Küche ist der Hammer und die Lage auch traumhaft schön, besonders die Plätze hintenraus, wo man die Füße im Bächlein abkühlen kann während man aufs Essen wartet, für mich ein Muss, wenn ich im Vinschgau unterwegs bin. 
Wenn ich nur allein schon an die Latschenkieferbandnudeln denke, läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen, obwohl wir heute Abend auch wieder phantastisch gegessen haben, aber was die Küche in dieser einfachen "Fischerhütte" zaubert ist Wahnsinn. 

Die Waalwege sind allesamt schön und wir steigen auch meist ab wenn reger Wanderverkehr herrscht, man kann den Konflikten ja einfach mal aus dem Wege gehen und für gute Stimmung sorgen als Biker. 

Stelvio gehe ich immer ruhig an, fahre dort nie um Rekorde zu brechen, sondern einfach weil es ein gutes Training in traumhafter Landschaft ist, das Genießen, neben der Quälerei, ist Pflicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. August 2017)

Danke *Simone* für die Insiderinformation. Wir versuchen das noch mit einzubauen. Meran und das Umland hat sehr viel zu bieten, machen wir sicher nochmal.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> weil es ein gutes Training in traumhafter Landschaft ist, das Genießen, neben der Quälerei, ist Pflicht.


... das kann ich mir am Stilfser Joch sehr gut vorstellen, da sieht man, wenn man runter schaut, was man schon geschafft hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Heute Richtung Bozen an der Etsch entlang und zurück über die Südtiroler Weinstrasse, kaum Höhenmeter knapp 70 Kilometer. Bozen hat mir gefallen, super Innenstadt, mit vielen Gässchen und schön zum Shoppen für die Frauen und super ausgebaute Radwege. Morgen mal getrennt unterwegs.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. August 2017)

*Martin *schöne Aufnahme 
Da bekommt man Lust auf Urlaub
Was hast du eigentlich für unsere nächste Tour geplant


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. August 2017)

Ja, Bozen hat Charme, allerdings ist es mir im Bozener Talkessel meist zu stickig, dann flüchte ich lieber in die schöne Umgebung. 

Die Radwege sind wirklich super, genau wie das drumherum, Beschilderung, Infotafeln, Rastplätze, "Verpflegungsstationen", etc. können sich einige Regionen Deutschlands ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden.

Wo geht es morgen hin, auf getrennten Wegen?


----------



## Tony- (24. August 2017)

Hey Martin, den Basar habe ich letztes Jahr auch fotografiert, wirklich schönes Städchen. Simone hat aber recht, spätestens gegen Mittag als die Temperaturen auf 40 Grad stiegen wollte ich nur noch weg da.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *schöne Aufnahme


Danke, aber etwas diesig und mein Polfilter vergessen, um ein wenig mehr blau zu zaubern.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wo geht es morgen hin, auf getrennten Wegen?


*Simone*, Susanne wollte zur Leiteralm; mit der Bahn zum Dorf Tirol, dann mit dem Bus zur Hochmuth Bahn und dann zu Fuß zur Leiteralm. Weis noch nicht ob schwer oder mittelschwer.
Ich versuche die Naturnser Alm, vom Timmelsjoch mit 50 Kilometer Anstieg hatte ich auch erst geträumt , aber das lassen wir mal.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bozener Talkessel meist zu stickig


Ja, war heute richtig warm und die Rückfahrt mussten wir nochmal Zwischenstopp machen und Flüssigkeit tanken, haben alle Säfte probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> wirklich schönes Städchen


*Anton* fanden wir auch. Die Radweginfrastuktur ist auch top, mit Brücken, Unterführungen und Radwegen in beiden Fahrtrichtungen; so in dieser Form noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich für unsere nächste Tour geplant


Wollte in den Oderwald, aber wir müssen später starten, da wir noch Besuch am Morgen haben.


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. August 2017)

Timmelsjoch ist ab morgen eh gesperrt, der Ötztaler steht an...

Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr bin ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ötztaler steht an...


Super. Hab es gerade gelesen. Da hätte "Klein Wobi" sich gewundert, dass er nicht alleine da rauf will. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. August 2017)

Morgen sind ja die Profis dran, da hättest Du mit dem MTB bestimmt einen Ehrenpreis erhalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Morgen sind ja die Profis dran, da hättest Du mit dem MTB bestimmt einen Ehrenpreis erhalten.


Da hätte es in den Reihen aber große Augen gegeben, aber ich wäre im Fernsehen. So eine Situation hatte ich schon mal in meiner Jugend, als Schwimmer, wo versehendlich in meiner Nennzeit in 200 m Lagen ein Zahlendreher war und ich die Mittelbahn zugewiesen bekommen habe und zwischen den Riesen stand. Mein Trainer meinte, ich soll nach 50 Metern ein Krampf simulieren, so habe ich es auch gemacht, sonst hätten die mich überrundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (24. August 2017)

Super gelöst, muss einem erstmal einfallen. 

Ich bin im letzten Jahr mit einer Gruppe AlpenX Kunden (insgesamt waren wir 9 Leute) durch den Zielbogen vom Drei-Länder-Giro in Nauders gefahren, unter tosendem Applaus, weil uns die beiden Streckensprecher per Mikro lauthals als Finisher mit MTB! und einer dafür sensationellen Zeit ankündigten.  
Ich habe mich selten so geschämt, aber die Kunden fanden es toll und rissen sogar noch die Arme hoch, letztendlich muss ich sagen, wir (oder besser ich als Guide) hatten nix falsch gemacht, der Zielbogen stand einfach mitten in der Zufahrt zu unserem Hotel, die Streckenposten am Ortseingang von Nauders hatten schlichtweg gepennt, hätten uns außen rumführen müssen. 

Meine Gruppe hat mich als Guide des Tages gefeiert, und meinten nur wie blöd die Zuschauer waren, schließlich hatte keiner von uns ne Startnummer am Bike.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2017)

Simone voll geil , so was bleibt unvergessen und zeigt, nur wer was macht, kann auch was erzählen. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Guide des Tages


.. das bis Du doch wohl immer.


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. August 2017)

Ja, das werde ich tatsächlich nie mehr vergessen und heute kann ich auch darüber lachen, zählt mittlerweile zu meinen Lieblingsgeschichten. 

Als Guide ist man ja oft ein Held, kennst *Du* doch auch von deinen Touren in BS.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Als Guide ist man ja oft ein Held


... wenn ich vielleicht eine Frauengruppe führen würde.
Eigentlich war ja die Naturnser Alm angesagt, aber der Guide hat sich zum einen verfahren  und leider hat die Sonne konstant durchgebrannt; kein Schatten und kein Lüftchen. Ich bin die Landstrasse Richtung Pankraz hoch und habe die Abzweigung nach Pawigl verpasst und hatte gedacht man kann auch den Güggenberg hoch und von dort zur Alm. Bei 1340m habe ich bei Anni und Hermann in der Hofschänke Leachn ( sicherlich deutlich über 70 gewesen) Flüssigkeit aufgetankt und Hermann meinte das geht wohl, aber halt schieben.; also retour und noch ein Ziel, das bleibt. 1650 Hm und über 40 Kilometer bei 33 Grad, da war ich aber auch gar.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> unbedingt Tour zum Knottnkino machen


*Simone*, waren wir heute. Danke für den Tip; super Alpenpanorama im Kinositz. Wir sind zur Talstation Meran 2000 und dann mit der Bahn rauf. Dann sind wir über den Waidmannsweg ( ersten Abschnitt leider schieben, zu steil) zur Meranhütte und dann runter nach Falzeben. Dann Richtung Hafling auf der Aspaltstrasse und dann den steilen Weg zum Knottnkino, kurz schieben und dann die Wurzelpassagen, nicht so meine Welt, aber der Blick hat sich gelohnt. Mal sehen was das Wetter morgen sagt, dann wollten wir zum Vigljoch und dann runter nach Onkel Taa.
   

 
Was ich erschreckend fand, dass fast nur MTB E-Bikes da rumfahren und ein Wanderpaar auf der Bank meinte, als sie uns sahen " Endlich mal richtige Fahrräder ohne Motor".
Wie war das Stilfser Joch, dein Vorhaben umgesetzt  und hat das neue Rennrad gefunzt und die Scheibenbremsen gut gefasst; hydraulisch oder Seilzug.


----------



## Prilan (30. August 2017)

Grüße vom Reschensee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2017)

*Thore* super Wetter und schönes Alpenpanorama. Morgen Richtung Meran an der Etsch entlang oder geht es später auch über die Naturnser Alm. Weiterhin viel Spaß und ich hoffe die Übersetzung hat für die Anstiege gereicht.
Hier zwei Touren, die ich mit meiner Frau zusammen gefahren bin und für Einsteiger machbar sind.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/22260350
https://www.komoot.de/tour/22260177

Danke *Simone* nochmal für deine Insidertipps.


----------



## Prilan (31. August 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Thore* super Wetter und schönes Alpenpanorama. Morgen Richtung Meran an der Etsch entlang oder geht es später auch über die Naturnser Alm. Weiterhin viel Spaß und ich hoffe die Übersetzung hat für die Anstiege gereicht.
> Hier zwei Touren, die ich mit meiner Frau zusammen gefahren bin und für Einsteiger machbar sind.
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/22260350
> ...


Danke Martin,  die Übersetzung passt - könnte an einigen Steigungen noch kürzer sein. Haben in Meran übernachtet und fahren heute die "Königsetappe" mit fast 2500 Höhenmeter über Gampenpass und Gantkofel-Gipfel nach Tramin.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2017)

Prilan schrieb:


> Meran übernachtet


Sehr schöne Stadt . Meine Tour letztes Jahr habe ich auch über Meran und den Gampenpass geplant. Ihr fahrt dann wahrscheinlich über den Lago Di Santa Maria Richtung Kaltern und wir sind über den Lago Di Santa Giustina gefahren.  Mal sehen was heute Abend die Beine sagen.


----------



## Prilan (1. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Stadt . Meine Tour letztes Jahr habe ich auch über Meran und den Gampenpass geplant. Ihr fahrt dann wahrscheinlich über den Lago Di Santa Maria Richtung Kaltern und wir sind über den Lago Di Santa Giustina gefahren.  Mal sehen was heute Abend die Beine sagen.


Sind vom Gampenpass auf teilweise schönen Trails auf 1000m gefahren und dann wieder hoch zum Mendelpass - von dort mit Tempo Straße über Kaltern nach Tramin.
Start 8:15, am Ziel 19:30 Uhr - ca. 85 km, 2500 Höhenmeter - meine Beine fühlen sich entsprechend an. 
Nach Sparrips und 2x1/4 Wein geht's wieder ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2017)

Weiterhin gute Fahrt und ich hoffe ihr seit heute trocken geblieben, denn die Wetteraussichten sehen für Tirol nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Prilan (2. September 2017)

Sind bisher ohne Regen durchgekommen, kurz nach der Ankunft in Molveno - Lago di Nambia - kam aber der Regen. 
Heute geht es über S. Giovanni zum Gardasee,  hoffentlich bleibt es trocken - es ist deutlich kühler geworden ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prilan (2. September 2017)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2017)

Super, daß ihr noch Glück hattet mit dem Wetter. Wir sind letztes Jahr von Andalo gestartet und haben weiter südlich bei Ranzo den Höhenzug überwunden und sind nicht nochmal auf über 1600 m gekurbelt. Ich wollte schneller am Gardasee sein, um die Dolce Vita länger zu geniesen. Dein Bild ähnelt dem Marlinger Waalweg bei Meran, nur der Ausblick scheint etwas mehr freie Sicht zu bieten.


 
Viel Spaß heute Abend bei der Abschlußfeier und natürlich das Bad im Gardasee; aber ohne Rad.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. September 2017)

Coole Tour *Martin *hat Spaß gemacht schöne Einsteiger runde 
Da sind bestimmt ein paar Neulinge auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## Luisfigo (3. September 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (3. September 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (3. September 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2017)

Heute mal etwas später gestartet, aber man musste das Wetter nutzen. Die Einsteigerunde ging durch die Herzogsberge und Mascherode und ich habe mich über den großen Frauenanteil gefreut. Die Trails waren z.T. doch etwas zäh, wo ich nicht gerecht mit habe und haben paar Körner gekostet; paar Wiesentrails waren auch dabei, aber da hatten wir die Erdanziehungskraft auf unserer Seite. Die 34 Kilometer haben alle bis zum Ziel durchgehalten. Paar Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite. Schönes Restwochenende.


 
*Thore*, AX erfolgreich überstanden.
*Florian*, die Müdigkeit doch übermannt.
*Torsten* kein Problem, dass Du heute nicht konntest; halt bei der nächsten Einsteigerunge. Warst Du heute am Wochenende im Norden auf Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (3. September 2017)

Sieht nach Spaß aus. Naja Martin was heisst die Müdigkeit hat mich überrannt. Ist halt immer etwas blöd wenn ich in die Nachtschicht gehe. Aber da ist schlafen wichtiger als fahren, denn am Steuer von meinem Lkw einschlafen ist auch blöd.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> am Steuer von meinem Lkw einschlafen ist auch blöd.


*Florian*, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Bei der nächsten Einsteigerrunde dabei.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Warst Du heute am Wochenende im Norden auf Tour.


Nee, *Martin*, leider nicht . Plage mich seit Freitag mit Schnupfen und Husten rum und hoffe jetzt auf einen schönen Spätsommer und Herbst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2017)

*Torste*n gut Besserung , ist auch nicht so deine Saison , aber wenn Du wieder fit bist, fahren wir wieder gemeinsam eine Nordrunde, haben ja noch ein wenig nachzuholen und Du fährts ja auch bei kalter Jahreszeit. Nächstes Jahr läuft es besser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> die World Games in Saalbach-Hinterglemm


Hallo *Simon*e, bist Du schon in Saalbach oder reist Du erst am Wochenende an. Wenn Du startest natürlich von uns allen viel Glück und rock die Berge. 
Am Dienstag mit Steffi nochmal mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen und hätte der Guide sich nicht verfahren  und 1,5 Kilometer Schotterstrecke mit eingepflegt wäre es fast ein 30er geworden.
*Adolfo*, schönes Avatarbild im IBC. Ich fühle mich geehrt.


----------



## Luisfigo (7. September 2017)

Ja *Martin *Danke für die Fotos 
*Steffi *halt schon eine super Grundlage wenn man bedenkt das sie noch nicht lange fährt 
Das Wetter soll ja Bescheiden werden am we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (8. September 2017)

Steffi hat ja auch den nötigen Ergeiz, die Zeit und nen sehr guten Trainer.
Adolfo wenn das Wetter Sonntag halbwegs geht würde ich eventuell ne Runde fahren, wenn mein Kopf es zu lässt. Von Freitag auf Samstag in die letzte Nachtschicht, Samstag vormittag dann nach Hause und dann frühen Abend wieder nach Hämelerwald. Rewe läd alle Mitarbeiter zum Oktoberfest und das will man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja Bescheiden werden am we


*Adolfo*, Sonntag soll es gut werden . Überlege ob ich eine Tour in den Oderwald anbiete oder doch was für Einsteiger.


schleppi schrieb:


> Steffi hat ja auch den nötigen Ergeiz


*Florian* das stimmt und wenn sie dran bleibt, fahre ich bald im Windschatten. Das Wochenende ist ja schon gut verplant.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Schnupfen und Husten rum


*Torsten*, wie sieht es bei Dir gesundheitlich aus; schon wieder auf den Beinen.
*Simone* nicht mehr online.


----------



## torstiohneh (9. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, wie sieht es bei Dir gesundheitlich aus


*Martin*, geht soweit, steige morgen mit einer kleinen Gifhornrunde wieder ein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. September 2017)

*Torsten* super , dann kannst Du ja vielleicht nächsten Sonntag wieder am Start sein, denn da wollte ich eine Einsteigerrunde aus Waggum starten; im Norden von Braunschweig. Eine kleine 40 Kilometerrunde. Du kannst ja mal berichten wo es dich heute hingeführt hat. Wir starten heute mal außer der Reihe in den Oderwald, denn das Wetter soll ja mal trocken bleiben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. September 2017)

Wir waren heute außer der Reihe Richtung Oderwald unterwegs. Ich hatte gegen Ende leichte Unterzuckerung , denn bei fast 5 Stunden auf dem Rad hat eine Banane nicht gereicht und die hat dankenswert Marko gespendet ; nächstes Mal nichts vergessen. Die Strecke hatte durch paar Verfahrer 75 Kilometer mit etwas über 700 Höhenmeter. Die Wege waren z.T. gut matschig und einmal habe ich mein Rad im Modder geparkt . Da wir heute das erste mal im südlichen Teil vom Oderwald waren, haben wir wieder paar super Trails gefunden; den einen fahren wir nächstes mal anders rum; 25% Rampe war schon heftig und das im Oderwald.

 


 
Nächsten Sonntag mal wieder eine Einsteigerrunde im Norden von Braunschweig.
Torsten wie lief es bei Dir heute.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten wie lief es bei Dir heute.


Gut, Martin. Bin mit meinem Kumpel eine schöne traillastige Gifhornrunde gefahren: 2x Wiesentrail bei/in Rötgesbüttel - über Räuberbrücke nach Isenbüttel - Waldtrail bei Isenbüttel (den kennst Du auch) - schöner Waldweg parallel zur Bahn - Wiesentrail zum Bahnhof Gifhorn Süd - Flowtrail im Eyßelforst - Singeltrail durch Gifhorn - dann weiter über Schlosssee und Kirchweg - Trail am Naturlehrpfad nach GF-Winkel - dann auf dem Radweg nach Ribbesbüttel, hier würde man besser über Vollbüttel fahren, aber ich wurde langsam müde. Am Ende knapp 40km.
Die Strecke hat noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. in Gifhorn und den Trail an der Aller entlang. Beim nächsten mal...


----------



## torstiohneh (10. September 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. September 2017)

*Torsten* für den Einstieg, aber eine ordentliche Strecke , einmal um Gifhorn. Die Seenplatte im Norden von Gifhorn kenne ich auch nicht, da scheint es auch paar nette Sachen zu sehen und zu befahren, die werdet ihr mir mal zeigen. Vielleicht ggf. am nächsten Sonntag gemeinsam; sind auch 40 Kilometer.
Hier als Nachtrag unsere Strecke von gestern auf Komoot; falls die jemand mal fahren möchte.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/22768831


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. September 2017)

Ich habe die Strecke auch nochmal bei bikemap dokumentiert, wo ich schon länger registriert bin. Da ist mir aufgefallen, daß die Höhenmeter in den Portalen unterschiedlich dokumentiert werden und mit denen des Navis nicht übereinstimmen.

https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/4203327-sudsee-oderwald-heidbergsee/

Ich persönlich finde die Dokumentation der Strecke als Routenersteller mit bikemap einfacher, aber da ich noch nicht nach hochgeladenen Strecken als Nutzer gefahren bin, weis ich nicht welches Routenportal praktischer ist, da wohl Komoot auch kostenpflichtig ist. Ich würde gern mal wissen, wenn ihr diese Portale nutzt, was ihr besser findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (15. September 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 640076



Spektakuläre Bachquerung! Inzwischen kann man aber ca 100m weiter die Wabe überradeln. 
Auf Höhe des geschaffenen Abzweigs von der begradigten zur renaturalisierten Wabe.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2017)

iceberry schrieb:


> Inzwischen kann man aber ca 100m weiter die Wabe überradeln.


Iceberry dank für die Information, doch wenn Du die neue Brücke an der Wabe meist...





... die sind wir auch gefahren.


 
Dieser Übergang ist am Salzdahlumer Graben und da gibt es nach meinem Wissen keinen Brückenübergang.


----------



## iceberry (15. September 2017)

Jaup - genau das hässliche Beton-Teil meinte ich. 
Hätte mich eigentlich auch gewundert, wenn Ihr das nicht gekannt hättet. 


Edit:
Weiß jemand, ob der Weg von der Brücke (ehemals Wehr) in Richtung Rautheimer Mühle noch befestigt werden soll? Der wurde wohl vor ein paar Tagen etwas aufgefüllt und "glatt" gezogen. Dann würde ich mich allerdings fragen "warum?" bzw. wohin der dann ab der Brücke weiter ausgebaut wird. Evtl. der Pfad nach Hötzum oder doch nach Salzdahlum?


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2017)

Schade, alles wird begradigt und der schöne Wiesenpfad verschwindet dann wohl auch . Die wollen doch überall Schnellradwege bauen, nach Wolfenbüttel, Wolfsburg und anderwo, vielleicht auch nach Salzdahlum.


----------



## iceberry (15. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schade, alles wird begradigt und der schöne Wiesenpfad verschwindet dann wohl auch . Die wollen doch überall Schnellradwege bauen, nach Wolfenbüttel, Wolfsburg und anderwo, vielleicht auch nach Salzdahlum.



Dabei konnte man dort doch ganz gut lang gurken. War doch völlig ausreichend. Und dann wundern "sie" sich, wenn dort überall noch mehr Müll liegen bleibt. Je weniger der Mensch für den Genuss (Naturerlebnis) tun muss, umso weniger Respekt hat er davor!
Andererseits bieten Schnellradwege eine nette (saubere) Alternative für viele mit dem Rad in die Stadt (zur Arbeit?) zu fahren und das Auto stehen zu lassen. Die Straße von Sickte nach Salzdahlum ist ja eine Suizid-Stecke (Könnte sein, dass dies ein Ausbau des Radwegs von/nach Sickte wird).


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2017)

Iceberry Du hast Recht, es gib tatsächlich keine direkte Feldweganbindung von Salzdahlum nach Sickte und die Landstrasse hat kein Radweg , aber erst in den Norden Höhe Hötzum gurken, um dann wieder in den Süden nach Sickte zu fahren; macht aber kein richtigen Sinn, dann sollten sie der Landstrasse mal einen Radweg gönnen.


----------



## iceberry (15. September 2017)

Von Sickte aus gibt es einen Radweg, der im Grunde direkt zu dem Wabe-Wehr führt. 


 

Da wäre es sinnvoller, den Radweg von Sickte aus eher in Richtung Biogasanlage verlaufen zu lassen. Ab dort hats ja wieder saubere Radl-Teerdecke. 
Zum Elm fahre ich dann lieber nach Hötzum rein und "An der Welle" hoch in Richtung Sickte, dann ehemalige Schießanlage zu den Herzogsbergen, dann rechts durch den Ohe-Wald (hinter Klein Veltheim und Veltheim/Ohe (am Veronikasee)). Dauert zwar länger, ist aber auch schöner.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2017)

Das meinte ich doch. Es gibt keine direkte West-Ostverbindung von Salzdahlum nach Sickte und stimmt eher in Richtung Biogasanlage, aber die Bauern spielen da wohl nicht mit , also doch Radweg an der L631.
Da wir von der "Roten Wiese" starten können wir ja direkt in Westostrichtung in den Elm fahren, deshalb ist der Startpunkt ideal.


----------



## iceberry (15. September 2017)

Ich hörte mal von einer Planung, die Dörfer nach und nach mit Radwegen zu vernetzen. Mal schauen, ob wir das noch erleben werden. Aber parallel zur Straße wäre wohl dann am wahrscheinlichsten.




 
Der eingemalte rote Krickelstrich (is'n Trail! ;D ) wäre cool. Weiß aber auch immo gar nicht was dort ist. Feld, Weide, Wiese, Natur (mit Tieren)?!? Naja - der Natur (und den Tieren zu liebe) doch lieber an der Straße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2017)

Genau , das wäre die einfachste Verbindung, aber das ist leider Feld.


----------



## schleppi (16. September 2017)

Deswegen wohne ich in Mascherode, da komme ich direkt nach Salzdahlum und Hötzum . Martin du hast übrigends recht über den Salzdahlumergraben gibt es keine Brücke an der Stelle, nur der Feldweg der dann direkt zur Biogasanlage geht, aber da kommt man vom Wald aus nicht hin


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Deswegen wohne ich in Mascherode


*Florian*, ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für MTB Touren. Schade dass Du morgen nicht dabei sein kannst, dann hätte ich Dir gern den Norden gezeigt; hat auch einiges zu bieten. Ich habe heute die Strecke noch etwas vorbereitet für freie Fahrt , denn der letzte Sturm hat wieder paar Hindernisse auf die Trails gelegt; bischen Matsch ist auch wieder dabei.


schleppi schrieb:


> Salzdahlumergraben gibt es keine Brücke an der Stelle


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, denn dann ist meine Trailbibliotek noch auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## iceberry (17. September 2017)

Stimmt schon - für den Salzdahlumer Graben ist es wohl die einzige Möglichkeit.
Soweit ich weiß, auch zum Leidwesen des Wiesenbesitzers, der immer wieder die temporären "Brücken" zerstörte, damit dies nicht noch als Radweg ausgewiesen wird. 
Bin aber mal gespannt, was nun passiert, da doch wesentlich mehr Betrieb zum ehemaligen Wabe-Wehr verkeren wird und zwar viel weiter über seine Wiese. Ob man da schon eine künftige Planung erkennen kann?!?
BTT: eigentlich hätte man doch über den Graben auch mal eine nette kleine Holzbrücke (2-3 Baumstämmchen würden ja auch reichen) ziehen können, die den Bach nicht aufstaut.


----------



## Luisfigo (17. September 2017)

Hallo *Martin *
Vielen Dank für die Tour es waren mal wieder sehr viele schöne trails  dabei 
Und auch ein paar coole  technische Passagen


----------



## Luisfigo (17. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (17. September 2017)




----------



## eGlegacy (17. September 2017)

Vielen Dank auch von mir, ich hätte tatsächlich nicht gedacht, dass Braunschweig so coole Trails bietet! Hat Spaß gemacht, freue mich auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2017)

iceberry schrieb:


> über den Graben auch mal eine nette kleine Holzbrücke (2-3 Baumstämmchen würden ja auch reichen) ziehen können, die den Bach nicht aufstaut.


Iceberry würde Sinn machen, wäre natürlich weniger Aktion, mit nassen Füssen oder mehr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> dass Braunschweig so coole Trails bietet!


*Janick* freut mich dass deine erste Tour mit uns Spaß gebracht hat und ich Dir Braunschweig näher bringen konnte. Schön dass Du Blut geleckt hast und weiter dabei sein möchtest.
*Adolfo* danke für die Bilder.
So eine kurze Rückmeldung von heute. Wir sind eine Einsteigerrunde von Waggum aus gestartet. Da alles fitte Jungs und Mädels am Start waren, konnten wir etwas züger fahren. Die Strecke hatte 41 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm, bei einem Trail- und Wiesenanteil von 18 Kilometern. Die reine Fahrzeit waren heute 2:33, ein 16er Schnitt ; waren alle super drauf und die technischen Einlagen kein Problem.


 


 
Die Bilder der Tour findet ihr auf meiner Profilseite. Den Film werde ich später nachreichen. In zwei Wochen wollte ich, wenn das Wetter es zulässt nochmal den Elm beradeln. Schönes Restwochenende und war mit euch wieder eine super Runde.


----------



## eGlegacy (17. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick* freut mich dass deine erste Tour mit uns Spaß gebracht hat und ich Dir Braunschweig näher bringen konnte. Schön dass Du Blut geleckt hast und weiter dabei sein möchtest.


Na aber auf jeden Fall! Ich hoffe ich kann in zwei Wochen dabei sein- denn am Tag darauf geht es in den Kurzurlaub in die Kasseler Berge. Aber falls das klappt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Mal schauen, ob das im Elm wieder so eine Schlammschlacht wird, wie die letzten Male als ich da war.

Schönen Restsonntag euch

€dit: Und danke für die Bilder, sehr coole Aufnahmen dabei! 
Hier fängt es gerade, wo ich das Bike wieder reingebracht habe, leicht an zu gewittern. Also top Timing

P.S: Bike ist schon wieder sauber und bereit für die nächste Tour


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2017)

*Janick* das Timing hat gepasst, hatte wir mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt; wenn Engel reisen. Mit Elm warten wir mal ab wie das Wetter und der Untergrund sind. Vielleicht haben wir ja einen schönen Altweibersommer.
Alle die heute dabei waren können die Ausfahrt nochmal Revue passieren lassen und die nicht dabei waren, was sie verpasst haben, ggf. nächstes mal dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2017)

*Torsten* was lief bei Dir am Sonntag ab. Du wolltest ja eine kurze Runde um Gifhorn drehen und ist dein Kumpel schon wieder fit.
Da das Wetter heute noch super war bin ich eine Runde vom Mühlenmuseum gestartet und auch noch pünklich wieder am Auto gewesen bevor es Nass wurde; halt Timing wie gestern. War für mich alles Neuland und paar sehr schöne Trails gefunden und Wiesenwege und +pfade ohne Ende. Das erste Bild kenne ich auch von Dir .

 
... folgt ein schöner Singletrail am Maikampsee.
Hier noch paar Eindrücke von heute und der Link der Strecke falls Du oder auch andere in Verbindung mit einem Mühlenmuseumsbesuch noch eine Radrunde drehen möchtest.
     

https://www.komoot.de/tour/23042070


----------



## Luisfigo (18. September 2017)

*Martin *bist du wieder fleißig an
Touren suche 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## torstiohneh (18. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das erste Bild kenne ich auch von Dir






Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und der Link der Strecke


Hi *Martin*, das ist eine sehr schöne Runde. Bin ich so noch nicht gefahren, würde ich aber jederzeit weiter empfehlen.
Meine persönlichen Highlights in der Gegend an der Aller, in der Alleraue bei Dannenbüttel und im Dragen sind dabei.
Am Maikampsee finde ich die Oststrecke schöner, musst du testen beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* was lief bei Dir am Sonntag ab.


Ja, Sonntag ist blöd gelaufen.
Mein Kumpel war nicht fit und hat morgens abgesagt.
Weil ich schlecht geplant hatte (Sachen nicht zusammengesucht, Radl noch nicht im Auto) hätte ich es nicht mehr geschafft bis 9:00 nach Waggum.
Als ich Dein Video angeschaut habe hab ich mich richtig geärgert, leider ne tolle Tour verpasst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (18. September 2017)

War dann mittags alleine unterwegs im Wald, zwischen GF-Winkel und Leiferde, ein paar Sachen probieren und bekanntes abfahren.

Vollbütteler Heide





Trail bei GF-Winkel




Es wird Herbst


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> wieder fleißig an
> Touren suche


Nein Adolfo, wollte das Wetter nutzen und wie früher mal für mich Neuland finden, da dass auch von Waggum als Tour zu weit weg ist und Torsten seine Bilder fand ich schon super und es war ein Ausflug wert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> leider ne tolle Tour verpasst


Torsten holen wir gemeinsam nochmal nach.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail bei GF-Winkel


... sieht auch super aus. Der Trail zur alten Stahlbrücke fand ich super, nur die paar Baumhindernisse wären bei mir vor Ort weg; wegen der freien Fahrt. Ich habe bei der Tour bei Kilometer 19,5 ein super Singletrail gefunden, fast 3 Kilometer lang. Denn Trail am Maikammsee fahren wir mal gemeinsam, ist ja noch einiges Neues für mich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2017)

Hallo *Florian*, von Dir lange nichts gehört. Wie war es Ende August, Anfang September im Teutoburger Wald. Wolltest Du nicht ein Filmchen über Trails vor Ort beisteuern.
Samstag das Wetter nochmal genutzt und mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen, denn bald ist es wohl wieder vorbei. 
*Torsten* am Sonntag auf Tour gewesen, denn das Wetter heute Morgen war ja nicht so prall. Dein Freund wieder auf den Beinen.


----------



## torstiohneh (24. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten holen wir gemeinsam nochmal nach


Martin, unsere to do-Liste wird immer länger


----------



## torstiohneh (24. September 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* am Sonntag auf Tour gewesen


Nee, mein Kumpel ist wieder fit uns wir sind unsere Sonntagsrunde zum Glück schon am Samstag gefahren.

Wir haben jetzt hier auch mal vorbeigeschaut:



Wir sind eine Runde Richtung BS gefahren über Meine-Vordorf-Trails bei Eickhorst-die Ruine auf dem Foto-Trail zwischen Harxbüttel und Walle (von unserer Gifhorn-Runde neulich)-Veltenhof-Ölper-Ölper See-Rühme-Bienrode-Trail am Bienroder See-Bechtsbüttel-Meine ...

Am Ende mit schweren Beinen, vielleicht lag es an den 30 km am Freitag, wo ich zur Arbeit geradelt bin mit ein paar Extra-km zurück, oder am Wechsel von Rocket Ron auf Nobby Nic.
Habe das Gefühl, das der schlechter rollt. Im Gelände bin ich aber sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2017)

Hallo *Torsten*, erstmal super dass dein Kumpel wieder wohlauf ist und ich hoffe wir schaffen es mal zu einer gemeinsamen Treffen. Die Tour auf Samstag zu legen war die richtige Entscheidung, das habe ich selber so gesehen, obwohl ich schon mit Arm- und Knielingen gefahren bin. Halt Weichei. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt hier auch mal vorbeigeschaut:


Super, aber ihr seit dann wohl vom Norden in den Trail gefahren und musstet die Grabendurchfahrt bergauf fahren oder gehen.


 
Bei der Reifenwahl fahre ich vorn Hans Dampf und hinten Rocket Ron und habe auch bei meiner Tochter, nachdem sie ein Flankenschaden im Nobby Nic hatte auf Rocket Ron umgerüstet und finde bei Matsch hat man besseren Vortrieb, da der Reifen sich nicht so schnell zusetzt. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit der steilen Abfahrt und dem sehr trockenen und losen Untergrund war aber der Rocket Ron an seiner Grenze.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. September 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (25. September 2017)

Martin kennst du den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (25. September 2017)

Martin ich lese hier immer fleissig mit . Als wir in Lengerich waren hatte ich mal den Renner mit und hab damit mal ein wenig die Gegend erkundet, also gibt es da keine Trailfilmchen . Ansonsten hab ich im Moment 3 Wochen Nachtschicht hintereinander und bin dementsprechend wenig am fahren. Am Wochenende soll es mal wieder los gehen wenn es passt. Gestern wollte ich eigentlich ne Runde mit dem Renner los aber im Regen hatte ich gestern morgen dann auch keine Lust. Mal schauen was die Tage so bringen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Martin kennst du den Reifen


Kenn ich. Ich glaube aber bei dem Boden wäre jeder Reifen am Ende. Vielleicht der nicht.


 
... aber der Rollwiderstand macht Beinmuskeln und der Reifen dreh nicht durch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin ich lese hier immer fleissig mit





schleppi schrieb:


> in Lengerich waren hatte ich mal den Renner mit


OK; vielleicht war es aber die bessere Alternative, da die Rennersaison bald vorbei ist.


schleppi schrieb:


> Gestern wollte ich eigentlich ne Runde mit dem Renner los aber im Regen


... hättest es lieber wie Torsten und ich gemacht und hättest lieber den Samstag genommen.


----------



## schleppi (25. September 2017)

Samstag war ich arbeiten und danach schlafen .
Wenn die Rennersaison zu ende ist baue ich einfach wieder um auf Cyclocross  damit geht die Saison dann weiter


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. September 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Samstag war ich arbeiten und danach schlafen .


Ok.


schleppi schrieb:


> wieder um auf Cyclocross


... hatte ich auch mal überlegt, doch zum einen ist es mir auf dem Renner zu kalt und fahre bei knappen Plusgraden lieber MTB und freue mich auf den Frühling oder auf spanische Inseln im Jahresanfang.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (27. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 435793 (27. September 2017)

Habe heute etwas trainiert, damit ich bald bei Euch mithalten kann. 88 km....


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. September 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Habe heute etwas trainiert, damit ich bald bei Euch mithalten kann. 88 km....


*Torge* schön von Dir zu hören und dein neues Rad läuft. Freue mich dass Du meiner Empfehlung gefolgt bist und hoffe Du bist zufrieden. Wer 88 Kilometer absolvieren kann kommt wohl locker bei meiner Einsteigertour mit. Werde ja Sonntag was anbieten, möchte aber morgen nochmal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und dann über eine Nord- oder Südrunde entscheiden; vielleicht passt ja der Sonntag für dich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Im Gelände bin ich aber sehr zufrieden damit.


Hallo *Torsten*, hast Du den gleichen Wecker wie Florian ; aber Spaß beiseite, hast gefehlt und wir wären zu neunt gewesen und dein Nobby Nic wäre sicherlich zum Einsatz gekommen. Halt beim nächsten mal. 
Bis Du noch heute alleine los und wenn ja was hast Du noch erlebt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2017)

So jetzt zur unseren gemeinsamen Sonntagstour. Durch die Regenfälle in der Woche und am Samstag hatte eine Elmrunde kein Sinn und wir sind deshalb Richtung Osten gestartet. Die Strecke hatte 50 Kilometer mit 230 Höhenmeter und führte über mehrere Trailabschnitte nach Munalehre und zurück. Die Tour hatte ca. 17 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil und bei dem Boden wurden einem aber die Körner aus den Beinen gezogen, aber wieder schöne Wasserdurchfahrten und alle trotz der Pampe "sauber"  durchgefahren. Gegen Ende hatte ich leider etwas Schaltungsprobleme.




Die Klamotten von allen sahen lecker aus und der Matsch ist schön hochgespritzt.


 
*Adolfo* und *Marko* habt die 100 fast voll gemacht. 
Schönes Restwochenende und natürlich ein schönen Feiertag und ggf. in zwei Wochen wieder gemeinsam auf Tour. Bilder wieder auf meiner IBC Profilseite.


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Oktober 2017)

Coole Tour *Martin *
Hatte zum Schluss aber auch schwere Beine 
Hat super viel spaß gemacht


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Deleted 435793 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Martin. Da ich mal wieder nicht aus dem Bett kam, musste ich alleine fahren. Habe Eure Spuren zwar gefunden und die Fährte aufgenommen, aber Euch nicht eingeholt....


----------



## Deleted 435793 (1. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Da ich mal wieder nicht aus dem Bett kam


... haben alle Herbstmüdigkeit.


TorgeP schrieb:


> Habe Eure Spuren zwar gefunden und die Fährte aufgenommen, aber Euch nicht eingeholt....


... super, halt beim nächsten mal. Wir waren aber trotz des Bodens zügig unterwegs und sind nach Muna tiefer reingefahren und dann weiter Richtung Flechtorf.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super, aber ihr seit dann wohl vom Norden in den Trail gefahren und musstet die Grabendurchfahrt bergauf fahren oder gehen.


*Martin*, noch zum letzten Wochendende: ja, wir sind von Norden eingestiegen, aber wir sind ohne gps-Track gefahren und haben deshalb den südlichen Traileinstieg verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (1. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Torsten*, hast Du den gleichen Wecker wie Florian


Der Wecker war nicht das Problem, ging mir wie TorgeP


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> hast gefehlt


Ja, wäre für mich wohl auch viel Neuland dabei gewesen.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bis Du noch heute alleine los und wenn ja was hast Du noch erlebt.


Nachdem ich wach war und genug Motivation hatte alleine zu fahren habe ich eine Runde durch den Leiferder Wald gedreht.





Bei Leiferde bin ich auf den Wohlenberg hochgekurbelt, mit ca. 96m der höchste "Berg" im Gifhorner Südkreis.




Oben ist es eher unspektakulär, es gibt dazu aber ne schöne Geschichte im Netz:
http://wohlenberg.germania-karberg.de/aktionwohlenberg/aktionwohlenberg.htm
Habe aber noch nicht herausgefunden ob das nicht am 01. April in der Zeitung stand.

Singletrials gibt's hier kaum:




Für Freunde von Lost Places: die verfallene Dalldorfer Hühnerfarm:




Am Ende waren es 41,5 km mit viel schwerem Boden, hat echt Körner gekostet, für mich war es genug.
PS Nobby Nic hat heute geleistet auf den nassen Wurzelpfaden, mit Rocket Ron hab ich mich da oft unsicher gefühlt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Oktober 2017)

Morgen *Torsten*, super Bericht und die Nummer mit Eintracht könnte vielleicht ja doch stimmen . Ich traue ihnen sowas zu.
Schöne Tour und Du wirst es kaum glauben, die Westroute nach Dalldorf habe ich auch so geplant, da ich die Hühnerfarm nur durch eine Rennradtour kenne und der Wohlenberg auch für mich mich Neuland wäre. Am Wohlenberg und auch bei Dalldorf "Auf dem Kuhberg" sind aber paar Trails zu sehen. Ich schicke Dir mal meine geplante Strecke per Mail; wären aber 64 Kilometer und etwas über 100 Hm, macht wohl der Wohlenberg; die 100.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Wecker war nicht das Problem, ging mir wie TorgeP


... halt Herbstmüdigkeit, ist ja morgens auch schon merklich dunkler. Klappt beim nächsten mal und dann schafft es vielleicht auch mal dass dein Kumpel am Start ist. So, ich muss leider noch kurz arbeiten, kein Brückentag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2017)

Hab heute eine kleine Erkundungsrunde um Meine gemacht und die Trails und Wege waren z.T. weiterhin gut schlammig und auch paar neue Sachen kennengelernt, z.B. die Teiche bei Meine; heißen wohl Zuckerteiche. Wildgänse haben sich da schon gesammelt.

 Meine Schaltung musste ich neu einstellen, da eine Zughülse zum Unterrohr gebrochen war und dadurch der Zug verkantet war und die Zuglänge nicht mehr passte.




*Torsten* ich schick Dir mal eine Strecke wo die neuen Trails mit eingebunden sind, vielleicht ist ja was neues dabei, was ich glaube.


----------



## webster1972 (3. Oktober 2017)

Mh,ein Wettkampf steht noch an in zweieinhalb Wochen,dann hab ich die Wochenenden auch wieder frei für Pulskontrollfahrten.  Habs in meiner Schützendisziplin immerhin auf Platz 2 geschafft in ner bundesweiten Rangliste. Mein planloses Rumgegurke auf Kurzstrecken hat zumindest was in der Pulskontrolle gebracht,so wie beim Biathlon. Nun mal sehn ob ich 'n paar Trails von euch erkunden kann. Ich finde nur ohne Ansage vom Navi die Abzweigungen nie!


----------



## eGlegacy (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin gerade in den Kasseler Bergen unterwegs, Startpunkt Nähe Witzenhausen.
Ist zwar auch sehr nass hier, aber die Aussicht hier ist wahnsinnig toll, richtig herbstlich.











Morgen soll das Wetter noch einigermaßen sein, Donnerstag und Freitag sieht leider echt unschön aus.

Beste Grüße 
Janick


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Oktober 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Habs in meiner Schützendisziplin immerhin auf Platz 2 geschafft


Hallo *Axel* erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich finde nur ohne Ansage vom Navi die Abzweigungen nie!


Ich fahre immer der Linie mit dem Pfeil nach  und dann muss ich trotzdem die verdeckten Traileinfahrten suchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Kasseler Bergen unterwegs


*Janick*, das erste Bild sieht super aus, fast wie ein Landschaftgemälde und eine super Tiefenschärfe.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch sehr nass hier


Leider überall  und heute morgen auch Glück gehabt das ich trocken geblieben bin. Die nächsten Tage sieht es leider düster aus und ich hoffe Du hast etwas mehr Glück um Kassel. Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Oktober 2017)

Im Allgäu war's heute auch ungemütlich, auf 1600 m nur 4 Grad und zu feucht, aber das herbstliche Panorama entschädigt und morgen soll's wieder schön werden.

Leider nur Handybilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Leider nur Handybilder:


*Simone*, die Bilder sind doch super; die Wolkenformationen sind doch schön zu sehen, bei meinem Samsung S5 wäre alles weiss oder grau.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> nur 4 Grad und zu feucht


... dann wird es bei euch bald weiss  und das  ist ja was fürs Fat . Bei uns ist es heute trocken, doch ich kann mich nicht aufraffen.


----------



## eGlegacy (5. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick*, das erste Bild sieht super aus, fast wie ein Landschaftgemälde und eine super Tiefenschärfe.
> 
> Leider überall  und heute morgen auch Glück gehabt das ich trocken geblieben bin. Die nächsten Tage sieht es leider düster aus und ich hoffe Du hast etwas mehr Glück um Kassel. Viel Spaß weiterhin.


Danke, danke.
Ich war selbst sehr überrascht, denn das war die Kamera meines Handys.. und das ohne große Einstellungen [emoji106]

Heute ging es noch einmal etwa 24km durch die Berge, dabei über Teile vom Meißner. Wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren als gestern, kaum matschig. Aber einige Wege hier endeten einfach im nichts- zumindest sah es so aus. Wir mussten teilweise mehrere hundert Meter durchs Gestrüpp, um wieder auf einen 'weg' zu kommen. Und auch der hatte dann oft den Anschein, dass ihn nach der Besiedlung der Umgebung niemand mehr benutzt hätte.
War trotzdem ein super Tag!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Aber einige Wege hier endeten einfach im nichts- zumindest sah es so aus.


*Janick*, das kenn ich manchmal auch, wenn ich auf der Suche nach neuen Trails bin. Ich finde es aber ganz interessant auf Entdeckungstour zu gehen und freue mich, wenn ich neue finde, die nicht dokumentiert sind.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ja, wäre für mich wohl auch viel Neuland dabei gewesen


*Torsten* hast Du meine Tracks schon mal überflogen und kanntest Du die Passagen bei Meine.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Oktober 2017)

Grüsse von Big Apple und was läuft in Braunschweig ab. Wart ihr gestern auf Tour oder geht es Sonntag los. Hier waren es um die 28 Grad, bei euch ist es jetzt wohl endgültig Herbst.


 
Eingefroren bei sommerlichen Temperaturen; das geht nur hier.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Oktober 2017)

Martin, Du bist ja nur unterwegs, richtig so, man muss das Leben genießen solange man kann....

Bei uns hats jetzt auch den ersten Schnee gegeben, optisch schön, aber zum sporteln reicht es noch nicht. 

Wünsche Dir/Euch noch einen schönen Urlaub und schick noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder rüber.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2017)

*Simone*, schön von Dir zu hören und super Bilder in weiss. Bei uns leider gestern und heute Regen, bei 25° und Lüftfeuchte gefühlt 80%.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir/Euch noch einen schönen Urlaub


Danke und gebe ich weiter.
Habe heute ein schönen Radladen gefunden und gleich ein Trkot gekauft. Der Laden hat schöne Stahlräder von Masi verkauft; hätte gleich eins in blau mitgenommen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Oktober 2017)

Cool, ein Masi mit Scheibenbremse. 

Ich liebe es auch in "fremden" Bikeshops zu stöbern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> schick noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder rüber.


*Simone* mach ich.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Oktober 2017)

Suuuper, vielen Dank.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Cool, ein Masi mit Scheibenbremse.


Fand ich auch und dies gab es auch nicht im Masi Prospekt, aber das blaue war auch cool und der geile Chrom. Das Trikot in der Auslage ist jetzt meins, aber in M , weil der Ami meint die Amis haben alle Bauchansatz und deshalb sind sie dort weiter geschnitten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2017)

Freut mich *Simone* . Manche Bilder gehen leider nicht im IBC, da die Bildqualität zu hoch ist.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja das kenne ich, hab das Problem auch schon einige Male gehabt, aber die übertragenen Bilder sind schon spitze. 

Bauchansatz ist ne nette Umschreibung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bauchansatz ist ne nette Umschreibung.


... eigentlich brauche ich L , aber tatsächlich ist mir am Sonntag aufgefallen, dass die Rennradspezies, die meist Cannondal oder Trek gefahren sind, oft gut beleibt waren und sehr kräftige Waden hatten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Oktober 2017)

Heute der 1500 Eintrag in diesem Thread.  Danke an alle die daran mitwirken.
*Simone* hier nochmal ein wenig Material von heute und *Adolfo* der Elm war ganz nah.



     


Wheelie auf Fat.


----------



## Tony- (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Braunschweiger, da ich seit einigen Wochen kein Fahrrad fahren kann und mich noch eine Weile gedulden muss bis ich es wieder darf.. bin ich so bisschen am "aufräumen". Kennt zufällig jemand einen, der ein Fahrrad sucht? Da ich keine 2 Fullys gleichzeitig fahren kann muss eins gehen... Ghost Kato FS5 in Größe M:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1019835-ghost-kato-fs5-gr-m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> da ich seit einigen Wochen kein Fahrrad fahren kann


Hallo *Anton*, dann mal gute Besserung und viel Glück beim Verkauf; sieht gut aus.
*Simone* sind heute ein wenig Rad gefahren im Central Park. Ich hatte gedacht es wäre dort flach, aber ein sehr welliges Gelände und man darf nicht schneller als 20mpH fahren. Sonntag soll ja in Deutschland nochmal der goldene Herbst kommen.


 
    
*Adolfo* bis Sonntag.


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Oktober 2017)

20 mph wären hier manchmal auch angebracht, besonders wenn das E-Bike Volk unterwegs ist und rücksichtslos umherballert. 

Den goldenen Herbst haben wir schon in Germany, heute schon 24 Grad gefühlt noch mehr  






soll auch erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Oktober 2017)

Martin, wow schöner Bericht aus New York, du kommst ja viel herum.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wart ihr gestern auf Tour oder geht es Sonntag los.


Am Sonntag kein Sport und keine Trails, war mit meiner kleinen Tochter in Fallersleben, dort gab es ein dickes Eis bevor es zurück ging.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Oktober 2017)

Nach Xavier ist hier teilweise ziemliches Chaos im Wald. Die Forstwege sind meist schon geräumt, aber auf den Trails sieht es noch schlecht aus.
Bin heute meine Hometrailrunde gefahren und musste spontan einige Passagen umplanen. Leider hatte ich keine Säge dabei.

Der Rodeweg zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Isenbüttel ist an einer Stelle blockiert, kann aber im Wald umschoben werden:




Der Trail bei Wasbüttel ist dicht, bin dann durch Wasbüttel gefahren:



Meine Zufahrt zum Trail zwischen Martinsbüttel und Wedelheine ist auch blockiert, bin dann hinter Martinsbüttel eingestiegen. Der Trail selber ist zwar fahrbar, aber größtenteils eine Schlammwüste.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> heute schon 24 Grad gefühlt noch mehr


*Simone*, heute hatten wir Vormittags etwas Regen und ab Mittag Sonne, aber merklich kühler geworden. Tag genutzt zum Shoppen; wer wohl. 


 
Den Laden gibt es nur dreimal auf der Welt mit Underwear.
Am Nachmittag noch unseren Neffen getroffen, der zufällig aus LA in New York mit seiner Zukünfigen war.
*Torsten* freut mich dass mein Bericht gefallen hat, aber in Braunschweig sieht es ja nicht so lustig aus. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es in meinem Revier aussieht ; müssen wir am Sonntag wohl nur Hindernisse überqueren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich keine Säge dabei.


*Torsten* bei den Stämmen ist meine Akkusäge auch am Limit, aber ich habe ja noch eine Benzinsäge mit 25er Schwert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> besonders wenn das E-Bike Volk unterwegs ist


*Simone* haben wir aber selten gesehen, außer Kurierfahrer für Essen oder Ritschkafahrer. Ich war ja vor 20 Jahren schon mal in New York und da waren viel mehr Kurierfahrer unterwegs, die durch die Autoschlangen gesprintet sind. Vielleicht stirbt dieser Job aus durch das Internat.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Oktober 2017)

Shopping gehört unbedingt dazu. 

Und Du hast ja auch was davon.  

Ist mir in Berlin auch schon aufgefallen das die Fahrradkuriere weniger werden, ist mir aber auch ganz recht, ist schon haarsträubend was die zum Teil anstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Und Du hast ja auch was davon.





Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ist schon haarsträubend was die zum Teil anstellen.


Stimmt, aber mit einem Bahnrad durch die Stadt heizen und dabei drauf bleiben, muss man fahren können.


----------



## Luisfigo (13. Oktober 2017)

*Martin *hast du dich mit neuer Unterwäsche eingekleidet  das kannst du uns ja Sonntag mal zeigen 
Kommt gut zurück und ich freue mich auf die Tour am Sonntag 

Übrigens mein FSI ist endlich da


----------



## Luisfigo (13. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (13. Oktober 2017)

Und ich brauche keine neuen Klamotten kaufen es passt alles 
Dazu


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> neuer Unterwäsche eingekleidet


... wollte ich erst, doch das Zeug passt weder oben noch unten.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> brauche keine neuen Klamotten kaufen es passt alles


Da haben wir aber Glück gehabt. Jetzt geht es wieder richtig voran.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Kommt gut zurück und ich freue mich auf die Tour am Sonntag


Danke Adolfo. Mal schauen wie ich mit der Zeitverschiebung klar komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (15. Oktober 2017)

Hey *Martin *das war mal mtb mit zusätzlichen Fitness Training für den Oberkörper  vielen Dank für die Tour  hat Spaß gemacht 
Trotz Pannen Pech


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2017)

*Adolfo*, super mein neues Trikot ist im Bild , war schon traurig weil ich ja nicht auf dem Gruppenbild bin. Danke.


----------



## schleppi (15. Oktober 2017)

Den Bildern nach sieht das aus wie ne Wander und Klettertour


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2017)

Wir sind zurück und bei top Wetter, war wohl das letzte mal, dass wir bei einer Sonntagsausfahrt in diesem Jahr über 20 Grad haben. Heute mussten wir auf den 46 Kilometer mit ca. 350 Hm nicht nur mit dem Matsch kämpfen, sondern auch mit dem Fallholz. Auf dem über 15 Kilometer Trails waren die Wege z.T. massiv von Bäumen blockiert, wo auch meine Heimwerkersäge schlapp machen würde. Ich bin gespannt wie es im Norden aussieht und ich meine nächste Tour frei bekomme.
*Torge* schön dass Du dabei warst, aber Du warst zu Beginn viel zu warm angezogen und das kostet Kraft. Bei der nächsten Tour im Norden wieder am Start und dann fährst Du durch.
*Matthias* hat mir am Schieferberg und in Thiede Neuland gezeigt, super. Wir hatten leider ein Kettenriss. Unser Urgestein Wolfgang hat zuviel Kraft in den Beinen. Bilder heute etwas weniger als sonst, aber musste mit dem Jetlag auch ein wenig kämpfen.


 


 
Schönes Restwochenende und dann in zwei Wochen im Norden. Bene gute Besserung und wenn das Beinkleid ab ist, erstmal eine Einsteigerrunde bei mir, dann bist Du bald wieder fit, wie die ganze Saison 2017.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach sieht das aus wie ne Wander und Klettertour


*Florian*, das stimmt und das Klettern hatte z.T. auch Anspruch.


----------



## schleppi (15. Oktober 2017)

Glaube ich gerne Martin, nach 4 Wochen Nachtschicht hab ich seit Freitag Urlaub und kein Rad zum fahren . Das bei dem Wetter, voll ätzend


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> kein Rad zum fahren


Wieso, was hat das Fully   und Renner auch defekt.


----------



## schleppi (15. Oktober 2017)

Bei Renner sind 8 oder 9 Speichennippel von alleine beim stehen in der Garage weggerissen . Also meine Mutter angerufen sie soll mal bei sich nachfragen was das sein kann, Antwort beide Laufräder herbringen werden reklamiert. Es gab wohl mal ne Serie wo die Speichen von Werk aus zu fest angezogen wurden. Nun sind die Laufräder bei Velocity und ich bekommen wohl 2 neue auf Garantie, aber Lieferzeit sind ca 2 Wochen also warten.
Beim Fully hat es den Dämpfer hinten zerlegt der ist noch nicht vom Service zurück, soll aber nächste Woche kommen, wobei das bei den Genius ja nen bekanntes Problem ist mit den Dämpfern. Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal wieder nen 3. Rad kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal wieder nen 3. Rad kaufen


*Florian*, das ist ja nicht so schön , aber die Tendenz geht zum Drittrad oder Viertrad. Vielleicht in zwei Wochen im Norden dabei und wenn es noch nicht fertig sein sollte nimmst Du das Hardtail von Steffi, sieh fährt ja lieber das Fully.


----------



## eGlegacy (15. Oktober 2017)

Moin Leute,

das schaut doch nach einer netten Runde aus! Leider konnte ich bei der Tour nicht dabei sein, da ich erst um 1500 wieder vor Ort war- dafür habe ich mit Patrick eine Feierabendrunde in Vorholz gedreht- bestes Wetter 
Wünsche euch einen schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2017)

Janick schöner Sonnenuntergang. 


eGlegacy schrieb:


> nach einer netten Runde aus


..das war es , trotz der Holzhindernisse. Wo liegt der Vorholz und wie sah es da mit Fallholz aus.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Wünsche euch einen schönen Start in die Woche.


Danke und vielleicht in zwei Wochen gemeinsam und Patrick ist hoffentlich auch am Start.


----------



## schleppi (15. Oktober 2017)

Martin wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das der Höhenzug zwischen Baddeckenstedt und Hildesheim


----------



## eGlegacy (15. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Janick schöner Sonnenuntergang.


Ja, nicht? Leider lässt einem bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen die Smartphonekamera dann doch im Stich, in Echt sah das echt super aus.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ..das war es , trotz der Holzhindernisse. Wo liegt der Vorholz und wie sah es da mit Fallholz aus.


-> 





schleppi schrieb:


> Martin wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das der Höhenzug zwischen Baddeckenstedt und Hildesheim


Genau das. Ist von mir aus nicht wirklich weit weg und es gibt einige nette Trails.
Fallholz war überraschend wenig. Ich glaube insgesamt mussten wir nur zwei Mal absteigen und über einen Baum tragen. Dafür haben wir es geschafft den einzigen Sumpf im Wald zu entdecken- und das, obwohl vorher alles so schön trocken war.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke und vielleicht in zwei Wochen gemeinsam und Patrick ist hoffentlich auch am Start.


Na das hoffe ich doch- mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das der Höhenzug zwischen Baddeckenstedt und Hildesheim





eGlegacy schrieb:


> Genau das.


Danke , also der Höhenzug bei Grasdorf. Den kenne ich nur durch meine Fahrten nach Bad Salzdetfurth, da habe ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass er Asseniveau hat mit knapp über 200m ü.N.N.. Janick dann kennst Du dich bestimmt auch um Bad Salzdetfurth aus. Da wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr schon mal eine Tour machen, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> nur zwei Mal absteigen


Da hattet ihr ja Glück gehabt. Ich habe schnell mit dem Zählen aufgehört. Mit dem Wetter wollen wir mal hoffen, ist ja noch Oktober.


----------



## schleppi (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab den Höhenzug bis ich bei Rewe angefangen habe auch nie ernst genommen. Nachdem ich jetzt aber ein paar mal mit dem Lkw da lang musste hab ich mir schon mal überlegt gehabt den einfach mal mit dem Rad zu erkunden, also Martin wenn es mal passt


----------



## eGlegacy (16. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Janick dann kennst Du dich bestimmt auch um Bad Salzdetfurth aus. Da wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr schon mal eine Tour machen, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.



Gar nicht mal wirklich, ne. Ich habe Vorholz erst vor ein paar Wochen entdeckt und war erst drei mal da. Aber wenn sich das Wetter hält, werde ich da häufiger mal eine Feierabendrunde drehen und mir die Trailspots per GPS markieren, dann könnte man da sicherlich ne nette Tour planen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> einfach mal mit dem Rad zu erkunden


*Florian*, das sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen. *Janick* kann mal alles erkunden und eine Tour für das nächstes Jahr zusammenstellen und dann führen; fahr auch gern mal hinterher.
Ich bin heute schon mal ein Teil der Nordstrecke für die nächste Tour abgefahren und habe es mit Werkzeug etwas vorbereitet, doch es sieht auch bei uns wüst aus. Für manche Bäume brauchst Du Profiwerkzeug und echt Plan von Bäume fällen.
  
*Torsten* wart ihr am Sonntag auf Tour. Ich habe heute bei Walle ein neuen Singletrail gefunden und werden ihn gleich in die Sonntagstour mit einbauen. Hier noch ein schöner Sonnenplatz mit Bank und Blick auf die Okerauen.


 
Koordinaten 52°19'19.49"N 10°27'30.07"E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (16. Oktober 2017)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/das/Unter-Tage-auf-Tour-mit-dem-Mountainbike,dasx12636.html


----------



## Deleted447461 (17. Oktober 2017)

Gelöscht


----------



## Deleted 435793 (17. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schöner Sonnenplatz mit Bank und Blick auf die Okerauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Oktober 2017)

Gerritcool1 schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal was ihr davon hält


Hallo Gerritcool1, schönes Video mit Slohmotion und schönen Schnitten und ich weis wieviel Arbeit darin steckt.
Man sieht Du hast dein Rad im Griff; ich bin froh wenn ich mal ein Stück freihändig fahren kann.
Das man dies Video im Öffentlichen Straßenverkehr drehen muss und zwischen Passanten, finde ich dagegen etwas uncool und fördert leider auch nicht die Beliebtheit der MTBfahrer, aber dies schulde ich dem jugendlichen Übermut; waren ja alle mal jung und ich hoffe das nächste findet in einer anderen Location statt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Oktober 2017)

*Adolfo* wäre interessiert, doch es gibt glaube dieses Jahr keine Termine mehr und nächstes Jahr wird wohl dort renoviert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Oktober 2017)

*Torge* hast ja auch eine schöne Bank am Fluß gefunden. Wo liegt die denn ? Bei meiner war gleich ein Papierkorb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Oktober 2017)

*Simone* hier ein kurzes Video von Thomas Kempernolte aus dem Vinschgau, vielleicht kennst Du sie. Er ist mitverantwortlich für die Elm-Freizeit-Seite und setzt sich ein für Trails im Elm und Wanderrouten.
http://www.elm-freizeit.de/index.php/mtb/alp/vinschgau/start-goldrain


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Oktober 2017)

*Martin *ich werde mich mal informieren ab wann man da mal fahren kann


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wo liegt die denn ?


*Martin* ich könnte schwören da waren wir auch schon, siehe #1367


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Koordinaten 52°19'19.49"N 10°27'30.07"E


schönes Foto ... da bin ich bisher immer nur dran vorbei gefahren


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wart ihr am Sonntag auf Tour.


Na klar *Martin*, eine Runde um Gifhorn aufgrund der Sturmschäden fast nur auf Forst-, Feld- und Radwegen, u.a. auf meinem Lieblingsradweg durch Gifhorn, soweit ohne Hindernisse.
War ne gute Entscheidung: um den Heidesee sind wir den Trail gefahren, da hatten wir auf 1km mindestens 6..7 Baumleichen.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hey *Martin *das war mal mtb mit zusätzlichen Fitness Training für den Oberkörper


*Adolfo*, wo war dein FSI am Sonntag???


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Oktober 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin* ich könnte schwören da waren wir auch schon, siehe #1367


*Torsten* wenn das mit der Frickenmühle passen würde, wäre der Hammer.*Torge* wird das aufklären.
Denn Weg den ihr bei Triangel gefahren seit; Koordinaten 52°30'8.97"N 10°34'16.13"E ist das ein Trail, da ich den auch in eine Gifhornrunde mit eingebunden habe.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> da hatten wir auf 1km mindestens 6..7 Baumleichen.


Ja es ist zum Kotzen und es wird dauern bis alle Trails wieder frei sind.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Adolfo*, wo war dein FSI am Sonntag???


Torsten, *Adolfo* wollte am Sonntag mehr für die Oberarme tun  oder hatte er nicht gesagt, es sollte nicht mehr dreckig werden, damit es im Wintergarten überwintern darf.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (18. Oktober 2017)

Die schöne Bank steht hier :
Ohne Papierkorb...

Schunter mündet in die Oker


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Oktober 2017)

*Torsten *das Fsi wir diese Saison bestimmt nicht mehr eingesetzt
Für die Touren im Unterholz ist die Waffe auch nicht grade von Vorteil   Ich werde für diese Touren weiterhin die Motte nutzen man bekommt mit ihr richtig kräftige Waden  Martin weiß genau was ich damit meine


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Oktober 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Die schöne Bank steht hier :


*Torge*, danke für die Auflösung. Im März sah es noch so aus; mehr Fluß und weniger Grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich werde für diese Touren weiterhin die Motte nutzen


*Adolfo* fährst auch mit Schwermaschinenbau vorn mit.


----------



## eGlegacy (19. Oktober 2017)

Um mal den Fluss an Bildern aufrecht zu erhalten: ich habe mir Montag ne Vorlesung gespart und bin bei dem Wetter in den Harz.
Wunderbar herbstlicherer Harz- Tour von Bad Harzburg aus zum Molkenhaus, dann zum Eckerstausee, dann vorbei an der Scharfensteinklippe, die ersten Meter hoch Richtung Brocken und dann den heinrich-Heine-Weg nach Ilsenburg und anschließend zurück über den Luchspfad nach Bad Harzburg.
Ich habe das meiste auch mit der GoPro aufgenommen und will die Tage mal ein Video zusammenschneiden, auch, wenn am Ende der Akku nicht ausgereicht hat.






 

 

 



Beste Grüße,
Janick

P.S. Habe die Tour inzwischen bei Outdooractive nachgebastelt, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo *Janick*, eine schöne Runde mit super Bildern; das letzte gefällt mir am besten. Ich konnte leider die letzten Sonnentage nicht nutzen, habe mir leider eine Erkältung in den USA eingefangen durch die Klimaanlagen, die jetzt richtig zu Tage kommt. Hast Du GPX Daten, da ich mit Basecamp arbeite.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> GoPro aufgenommen


... freue mich aufs Video. Beste Grüsse und ggf. am 29.10.


----------



## eGlegacy (21. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Janick*, eine schöne Runde mit super Bildern; das letzte gefällt mir am besten. Ich konnte leider die letzten Sonnentage nicht nutzen, habe mir leider eine Erkältung in den USA eingefangen durch die Klimaanlagen, die jetzt richtig zu Tage kommt. Hast Du GPX Daten, da ich mit Basecamp arbeite.
> 
> ... freue mich aufs Video. Beste Grüsse und ggf. am 29.10.



Freut mich, dass es gefällt! 
Das mit der Erkältung ist ja sehr ärgerlich- gute Besserung! Ist es tatsächlich so schlimm mit den Klimaanlagen in Amerika, wie man immer hört, ja? 

Die GPX Daten kann ich dir per Mail schicken, das ist kein Problem. Bei der Tour in Outdooractive würde ich wohl für den letzten Anstieg einen etwas anderen Weg wählen, aber dafür muss ich nochmal in den Harz um zu schauen, was da passt. Den, den ich genommen habe, konnte man die ersten 100m nur schieben..

Mit dem Video könnte tatsächlich noch etwas dauern, das hat gerade meinen Perfektionismus geweckt. Jetzt muss ich ein Intro basteln und so ein Gedöns, und selbst mir einigen Vorspulaktionen lande ich bei etwa 25 Minuten Laufzeit  Ohne die letzten Trails, bei denen die Kamera schlapp gemacht hat..

Beste Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> schlimm mit den Klimaanlagen in Amerika


Ja, ich fand es z.T. schon krass; z.B. in den U-Bahnstation waren manchmal deutlich über 30 Grad und in der Bahn selber, um die 20 Grad. Wer im Sommer ins Naturhistorische Museum geht, sollte eine Jacke mitnehmen; meine Schwagerin hat es in Sommerkleidung bei 40 Grad draußen, 20 Minuten ausgehalten, dann hat sie gefroren.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> GPX Daten kann ich dir per Mail schicken


Würde mich freuen, da ich den Harz leider nicht so gut kenne.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> meinen Perfektionismus geweckt


... ist bei manchen Sachen, die ich mache oder gemacht habe, ähnlich, doch ich sehe die Videos bei mir mehr als Werbung für unsere Fahrten und man kann besser verdeutlichen was ein Revier so bietet. Ich bin gespannt.
So jetzt meine Erkältung auskurieren und ich hoffe ich kann den zweiten Teil der Strecke noch begutachten und ggf. frei machen.


----------



## eGlegacy (22. Oktober 2017)

nach etlichen Problemen bin ich nun gar nicht zufrieden, aber hey- das nächste Video wird besser. Bin auf den Geschmack gekommen 

Zum einen war ein Akku zu wenig, nun habe ich noch zwei Ersatzakkus bestellt. Zum anderen hatte ich ein selbstgebasteltes Windshield an der GoPro, dass wohl leider den Tag etwas Feuchtigkeit gezogen hat. Die Linse beschlägt immer wieder und der Sound war nicht so super.. daher mal komplett mit Ton unterlegt.
Inzwischen habe ich mir etwas anderes überlegt und das scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.

Ach so- Berg ab geht es zeimlich genau ab 11:20

Beste Grüße,
Janick


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Oktober 2017)

*Janick *sehr cooles Video 
Da Bekommt man gleich Lust aufs Bike zu steigen


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2017)

*Janick*, super Video und schöne Streckenbeschreibung . Mit dem einflechten von Bildern und die unterschiedlichen Filmgeschwindigkeiten, sollte ich vielleicht auchmal übernehmen. Ein Problem bei Streckenbeschreibungen als Video, kenne ich auch aus meinen Anfängen, ist die Filmdauer. *Florian* hat mir geraten, die Filme zu verkürzen. Ich lasse die Kamera nicht durchlaufen und schone damit den Akku; ich habe zwei und muss meist trotzdem wechseln bei meiner Gopro. Mit Nässe auf dem Objektiv ist ein Problem und ich vergesse leider auch oft zwischen durch zu reinigen.
Geile Musik. Die Gruppe Hybrid kannte ich vorher nicht, gefällt mir sehr gut und würde ich bei meinen Videos auch einsetzen doch sie ist nicht gemafrei und da weis ich nicht wie Youtupe darauf reagiert. *Florian* kann sicherlich dazu was sagen, ist auch schon länger dabei. Die Bandleaderin von Hybrid hat eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit mit Wolf Alice.


----------



## eGlegacy (22. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Janick *sehr cooles Video
> Da Bekommt man gleich Lust aufs Bike zu steigen





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick*, super Video und schöne Streckenbeschreibung .


Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mit dem einflechten von Bildern und die unterschiedlichen Filmgeschwindigkeiten, sollte ich vielleicht auchmal übernehmen.


Für solche Rundstrecken finde ich das auch echt nett, bekommt man noch ein paar andere Impressionen.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ein Problem bei Streckenbeschreibungen als Video, kenne ich auch aus meinen Anfängen, ist die Filmdauer. *Florian* hat mir geraten, die Filme zu verkürzen.


Oh ja, definitiv. Ich denke so in der Richtung mache ich das auch nicht mehr all zu häufig, das muss eher komprimierter werden. Eine Idee wäre nur die Downhills aufzunehmen und dafür diese etwas interessanter machen- mit verschiedenen Perspektiven und auch mal von außen, aber das setzt eigentlich schon voraus, dass man nicht alleine unterwegs ist, und das war ich den Tag leider. Ich habe noch einige Ideen für die nächsten Touren, bin gespannt, ob das klappt.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Geile Musik. Die Gruppe Hybrid kannte ich vorher nicht, gefällt mir sehr gut und würde ich bei meinen Videos auch einsetzen doch sie ist nicht gemafrei und da weis ich nicht wie Youtupe darauf reagiert.


Danke  Ich finde die so als Background Musik auch echt nett- hätte normalerweise noch etwas andere Lieder von denen genommen, aber ich wollte auch erstmal genau das testen, was du sagst. Mal schauen, wie YouTube drauf reagiert. Hinterher muss ich den Sound eh wieder ändern. 
Das Disappear Here finde ich sehr genial, das hatte ich mal aus einem Wingsuit-Video [offtopic: 



 ]



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ja, ich fand es z.T. schon krass; z.B. in den U-Bahnstation waren manchmal deutlich über 30 Grad und in der Bahn selber, um die 20 Grad. Wer im Sommer ins Naturhistorische Museum geht, sollte eine Jacke mitnehmen; meine Schwagerin hat es in Sommerkleidung bei 40 Grad draußen, 20 Minuten ausgehalten, dann hat sie gefroren.


Sowas hatte ich da nämlich auch gehört. Wahnsinn. Naja, Klimawandel sind ja eh Fake News.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> paar andere Impressionen.


... das finde ich auch und auch z.B. Bilder der Pausen der Tour als Foto festzuhalten.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einige Ideen für die nächsten Touren, bin gespannt, ob das klappt.


Da sind wir alle gespannt, doch es kostet viel Zeit.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Disappear Here finde ich sehr genial


Ich auch, super Move und die Musik drückt den Flow aus , wie in den Wingsuitvideo; Leichtigkeit des Fliegens. obwohl dies zwischen Faszination und Wahnsinn ist. Das Lied "Break My Soul" vom gleichen Album Disappear Here könnte eine Videoszene begleiten vom flowigen Trail in eine Downhillpassage..


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre nur die Downhills aufzunehmen


... das mache ich jetzt auch so und nur kurz, flache Stücke als Übergang, aber ich bin auch Anfänger in diesem Bereich.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> mit verschiedenen Perspektiven und auch mal von außen


... dies finde ich auch super, leider kostet das nochmal mehr Zeit, die Aufnahmen von vorn und hinten zu synchronisieren, doch dies sollten wir mal mit *Florian* gemeinsam in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Oktober 2017)

*Torsten*, am letzten Sonntag wieder... 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> eine Runde um Gifhorn


oder wegen dem durchwachsenen Wetter pausiert. Ich hoffe die Wetteraussichten für nächstes Wochenende bewahrheiten sich nicht. Ich habe heute noch ein Teil der Strecke bearbeitet und ohne motorisiertem Werkzeug würde man die Baumleichen nicht schaffen.
   Dies war heute nur ein Teil; musste nachtanken.
*Adolfo* und *Florian*, ihr seit für Mascherode zuständig, damit wir bei nächsten Nordtour mehr Rad fahren, als sie zu tragen.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Oktober 2017)

*Martin *da bin ich auf Florians Hilfe angewiesen  das wird dauern bis das alles wieder frei ist  *Florian *ist dein Mtb bis Sonntag wieder Start klar


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Koordinaten 52°30'8.97"N 10°34'16.13"E


Ja *Martin*, schöner Singletrail hoch nach Triangel.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Torsten *das Fsi wir diese Saison bestimmt nicht mehr eingesetzt


Schade *Adolfo*, schönes Bike, ist aber auch besser fürs Material bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (23. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, am letzten Sonntag wieder...


Ja *Martin*, planmäßig 10:00.
Diesmal ging es Richtung Osten, leider ohne Bilder.
Wegen der Sturmschäden wieder überwiegend auf Feld- und Forstwegen.
Wettermäßig war es ok sogar mit Sonne, aber der Wind war garstig.
War eine Schlammschlacht, weil alle Wege die keinen verdichteten Untergrund haben nach den Regenfällen ganz schön ruiniert sind. Die Waldarbeiten nach dem Sturm fördern das natürlich noch.
Nachdem auf der alten Bahnstrecke im Hohnstedter Holz nach 50m der erste Baum lag und der weitere Verlauf nicht absehbar war haben wir was schmale Wege angeht aufgegeben und die Trails südlich von Mörse weggelassen.
War trotzdem schön.
PS: Grüße an die drei MTBr, die uns südlich von Ehmen begegnet sind, vielleicht lest ihr hier mit...


----------



## Kniggy (24. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre nur die Downhills aufzunehmen und dafür diese etwas interessanter machen- mit verschiedenen Perspektiven und auch mal von außen, aber das setzt eigentlich schon voraus, dass man nicht alleine unterwegs ist, und das war ich den Tag leider. Ich habe noch einige Ideen für die nächsten Touren, bin gespannt, ob das klappt.



Schöne Tour und auch ein cooles Video, Janick!
Von der Bremer Hütte aus sind die Wege direkt an der Ilse aber deutlich interessanter als die Schotterabfahrt  An dem Tag und bei dem Wetter aber vermutlich auch sehr überlaufen..
Sag beim nächsten Mal ruhig hier Bescheid, wenn du nicht alleine fahren willst 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> schöner Singletrail hoch nach Triangel.


Danke *Torsten*, freut sich meine Trailbibliothek und ich musste es nicht selbst erfahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> überwiegend auf Feld- und Forstwegen


... hab eure Tour genau nachverfolgt und ihr seit bei Martinsbüttel vorbei gefahren, wo mich das kurze Schotterstück nervt; hab ich mir schon einen Platten mit dem Renner gefahren; könnte man das Stück mal mit Aspalt verbauen. Trailtouren nerven zur Zeit, wenn man dauernd über Bäume steigen muss , aber ist trotzdem eine interessante Runde geworden.


----------



## schleppi (24. Oktober 2017)

So bin mal wieder im Lande, Ja MTB ist wieder heile und nen neuen Laufradsatz für den Renner hab ich auch bekommen.

Zum Thema Video: 
Gemafreie Musik die auch noch gut ist ist immer gar nicht so einfach zu finden, es gibt aber bei Youtube auch die Möglichkeit die Musik freigeben zu lassen (funktioniert aber leider eher selten) Ich nutze viel Musik aus dem Paintballbereich, da dort viele kleinere Bands sind von denen man die Musik nutzen kann, die findet man aber leider nicht so da nutze ich wenn meine Kontakte die ich habe. Ansonsten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht je länger Videos werden, desto weniger vom Video wird geschaut (man kann die Zeit sehr gut bei Youtube nachschauen) das liegt daran das vielen die Videos einfach zu eintönig und langweilig werden.
Ich mache es so das ich kurze Sequenzen schneide von 10-max 30 sek und die Videos nicht länger als 6-8 Minuten mache, so ist viel Abwechslung drinnen und es wird nicht zu lang. Dann lieber die Arbeit machen und mehrere Videos machen.
Wir haben auch schon probiert mit mehreren Kameras Videos zu machen, den meissten Erfolg hatten wir wirklich Sequenzen aus verschiedenen Winkeln zurecht zu schneiden. Mehrere Kameras an einem Rad bringen nach meiner Erfahrung relativ wenig, da für den Zuschauer die Rückwärtsbewegung z.B. sehr langweilig ist wenn nicht gerade jemand dahinter nen Salto Rückwärts macht .

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel vielleicht, wobei ich länger keine Videos mehr online gestellt habe, weil ich einfach nicht in den Park gekommen bin oder woanders hin wo es sich gelohnt hätte. Um mir die Arbeit von mehreren Stunden zu machen muss mich das ganze auch reizen und das ist im Braunschweiger Bereich eher nicht so das Ding, von der Asse wollte ich demnächst nochmal eines machen und dort eventuell auch Abfahrten mehrere Male zu machen und die Kamera an verschiedenen Punkten abzustellen, so ist es für den Zuschauer auch mit dem Gefälle noch ein wenig ansehnlicher.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

Kniggy schrieb:


> direkt an der Ilse aber deutlich interessanter als die Schotterabfahrt


*Marko*, da hast Du wohl recht, doch ich bin mit Pierre bei unserer drei Tages Harztour auch Schotter gefahren, wir wollte die Tour in Ilsenburg schneller abschließen. Janick, Du bist aber die verblockte Strecke super runterfahren , da war ich öfter Fussgänger.


----------



## schleppi (24. Oktober 2017)

Ansonsten werde ich die Tage jetzt aufjedenfall nochmal ne Runde im Braunschweiger Süden drehen und die ein oder andere Runde Renner fahren. Jenachdem was die Trails hier sagen und wie das Wetter wird, da ich auch fahren wollte und nicht nur tragen. Aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## schleppi (24. Oktober 2017)

Janick wir sind so ziemlich die selbe Tour mal im Winter gefahren, davon gibt es in meinem Kanal auch nen Video, allerdings kann es sein das es ohne Musik ist, wegen Gema . Ich selber überlege mit meinen Videos zu Vimeo umzuziehen da es dort das Theater mit der Musik nicht gibt, Nachteil ist das dort fast alles auf Englisch ist und die Reichweite nicht so groß wie bei Youtube, sprich man muss seine Videos selber mehr promoten wenn man mehr Visitor haben möchte.
Edit hab Dir mal nen Abo dagelassen bei Youtube wie bei Martin auch


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Gemafreie Musik


Ich suche mir auf dieser Plattform gemafreie Musik. Es ist z.T. natürlich etwas mühsam, die passende Musik zu finden, aber man lernt auch neue Gruppen kennen, die noch nicht Mainstream sind, sondern vielleicht erst werden.
https://www.jamendo.com/start


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Abo dagelassen bei Youtube


Ich auch.


----------



## schleppi (24. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> die noch nicht Mainstream sind


Da ich nur Rock höre gibt es da relativ viel Mukke die nicht Mainstream ist, aber irgendwie doch von Youtube erkannt wird . Ich glaube heute ist Youtube so ziemlich das erste wo die Musik auftaucht und dementsprechend sind auch die Schutzmaßnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Youtube so ziemlich das erste wo die Musik auftaucht


... da gebe ich dir recht, doch auf dieser Plattform stellen die Interpreten ihr Musik zur Verfügung; man muss sie nur erwähnen und ich finde dieses mehr als fair und man lernt doch Neues kennen.


----------



## eGlegacy (24. Oktober 2017)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Schöne Tour und auch ein cooles Video, Janick!
> Von der Bremer Hütte aus sind die Wege direkt an der Ilse aber deutlich interessanter als die Schotterabfahrt  An dem Tag und bei dem Wetter aber vermutlich auch sehr überlaufen..
> Sag beim nächsten Mal ruhig hier Bescheid, wenn du nicht alleine fahren willst
> 
> Gruß Marko


Vielen Dank 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nicht sonderlich lange dabei bin, ich fahre erst seit knapp über einem Jahr aktiv MTB und taste mich erst langsam daran die Trails im Harz zu entdecken. Ich hatte aber gehört, dass die Trails rund um die Ilse wunderschön sein sollen, daher wollte ich dort dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall einmal gewesen sein.
Aaaaber dein Angebot würde ich super gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Mit mehr Leuten ist das immer besser! Und wenn du dich etwas auskennst, noch besser!
Sehr gerne 



schleppi schrieb:


> Ich mache es so das ich kurze Sequenzen schneide von 10-max 30 sek und die Videos nicht länger als 6-8 Minuten mache, so ist viel Abwechslung drinnen und es wird nicht zu lang. Dann lieber die Arbeit machen und mehrere Videos machen.


So werde ich das, zumindest bei solchen Kursen, in Zukunft wohl auch machen. 

Auf jeden Fall interessante Erfahrungen, danke fürs Teilen. Eventuell bekommen wir ja mal alle zusammen ein nettes Video auf die Beine gestellt.



schleppi schrieb:


> Janick wir sind so ziemlich die selbe Tour mal im Winter gefahren, davon gibt es in meinem Kanal auch nen Video, allerdings kann es sein das es ohne Musik ist, wegen Gema . Ich selber überlege mit meinen Videos zu Vimeo umzuziehen da es dort das Theater mit der Musik nicht gibt, Nachteil ist das dort fast alles auf Englisch ist und die Reichweite nicht so groß wie bei Youtube, sprich man muss seine Videos selber mehr promoten wenn man mehr Visitor haben möchte.
> Edit hab Dir mal nen Abo dagelassen bei Youtube wie bei Martin auch


Ach cool, das Video schaue ich mir mal an 
Mit Vimeo sagst du was, ja. Wenn man einfach nur einen Platz sucht, um seine Videos online zu haben, ist man dort bestimmt wesentlich besser aufgehoben. Gefühlt komprimiert Vimeo auch nicht so stark wie YouTube, aber ob das tatsächlich so ist, weiß ich nicht.

Danke für das Abo, ich habe dir auch mal eins dagelassen.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich suche mir auf dieser Plattform gemafreie Musik. Es ist z.T. natürlich etwas mühsam, die passende Musik zu finden, aber man lernt auch neue Gruppen kennen, die noch nicht Mainstream sind, sondern vielleicht erst werden.
> https://www.jamendo.com/start


Hey, coole Seite. Ich wusste nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Da klicke ich mich mal durch, vom ersten reinhören gibt es da zumindest schon 1-2 Dinge, die man gut einbauen kann


----------



## schleppi (24. Oktober 2017)

Janick ich will diese Woche nochmal in die Asse und dann eventuell auch Filmen wenn du Zeit haben solltest könnte man vielleicht was zusammen auf die Beine stellen, Grundsätzlich bin ich nciht abgeneigt auch mit anderen zusammen Videos zu machen. Bis mein Bruder seinen Unfall hatte haben wir unsere Rohvideos auch untereinander getauscht und in einem Video verarbeitet. Das Angebot gilt natürlich auch für meinen lieben Martin.


----------



## eGlegacy (24. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Janick ich will diese Woche nochmal in die Asse und dann eventuell auch Filmen wenn du Zeit haben solltest könnte man vielleicht was zusammen auf die Beine stellen, Grundsätzlich bin ich nciht abgeneigt auch mit anderen zusammen Videos zu machen. Bis mein Bruder seinen Unfall hatte haben wir unsere Rohvideos auch untereinander getauscht und in einem Video verarbeitet. Das Angebot gilt natürlich auch für meinen lieben Martin.



Ob ich das diese Woche noch schaffe, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Aktuell ist meine Pike zerlegt zwecks LL-Service, Einbau eines 150mm Air-Shafts und morgen müsste die AWK ankommen (habe ich mir mal selbst geschenkt  ).
Aber sofern ich das alles morgen oder Freitag wieder eingebaut und eingestellt habe, sehr gerne.
In der Asse war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> mit anderen zusammen Videos zu machen


Ich wäre dabei.
*Florian*, ich bin am Donnerstag und Freitag in Rostock, also eine gemeinsame Asseausfahrt mal später.
*Janick* falls der Zusammenbau klappt, vielleicht am Sonntag.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> vom ersten reinhören gibt es da zumindest schon 1-2 Dinge, die man gut einbauen kann


... da findest Du sicherlich noch mehr und ich höre oft was im Monat am meisten gespielt oder neu auf dem Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Den goldenen Herbst haben wir schon


... überwunden. Simone bei dir ist ja schon alles weiss  und Fat-Wetter. Hast Du die Ski schon gewachst.


----------



## schleppi (27. Oktober 2017)

Man merkt es wird Winter, vorhin mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen und die warme Hose und Jacke waren bei dem Wind absolut angebracht. Leider steckt mir die Grippe von letzter Woche noch ganz schön in den Knochen, von daher (und da ich vorne nicht mehr schalten konnte, da der Schalthebel ins leere greift ) War nach 35km mit nem 25er Schnitt Schluss, aber egal Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
Martin wenn die Wettervorhersage so bleibt komme ich Sonntag nicht mit, bin froh das ich die Grippe los bin und bin noch nicht ganz auf dem Dampfer, das ist mir dann zu gewagt. Schlimm genug das man im Urlaub Grippe bekommt. Sonntag gehts dann auch wieder in die Nachtschicht, Urlaub vorbei .


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> warme Hose und Jacke waren bei dem Wind absolut angebracht


*Florian* nicht schlecht, aber ich werde auf meinem Renner und meiner Frau, alte Socken draufziehen und vorbereiten für die Rolle. Sollte es doch nochmal wärmer werden kann ich ja noch auf meinen gelben Renner steigen.


schleppi schrieb:


> Schalthebel ins leere greift


... nur technische Ausfälle, aber man kann ja vorn auch mit dem kleinen Blatt fahren.


schleppi schrieb:


> Sonntag gehts dann auch wieder in die Nachtschicht, Urlaub vorbei .


Nah super, krank im Urlaub und Sonntag wieder schaffen. Die Sonntagstour habe ich auf Dienstag gelegt, da es ja doch ein wenig windiger werden soll; vielleicht passt es ja. Ich bin heute nochmal ein Teil der Strecke abgefahren und sie ist *jetzt wieder frei. *Ich hoffe Dienstag ist das auch noch. Ich arbeite ja mit Akku oder Benziner 17er bzw. 25er Schwert, aber da sind Jungs auf den Trails mit richtigen Werkzeug ; Hut ab. Die Scheibe, die sie rausgesägt haben, war wohl ein wenig schwer.




*Florian*, vielleicht Dienstag und *Adolfo* bis Du dann schon in deiner Heimat.


----------



## schleppi (28. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es mal das kleine gewesen wäre , wie es halt immer ist war es das große wo ich drauf fahren durfte, war auch nicht zu überreden ohne größeren Aufwand aufs kleine zu schalten, selbst die Jungs bei Velocity konnten auf die schnelle nichts machen. Also etwas mehr in die Pedale treten, aber hier im Flachland gehts ja noch. 
Rolle wasn das? Sowas besitze ich nicht, hier wird sich noch ordentlich den Arsch abgefroren, wobei mir da ja immer relativ warm wird, meine Temparaturen hören ja bei 15 Grad auf für Sport danach wird es schon fast zu warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (28. Oktober 2017)

*Florian *du arme Sau gute Besserung  ich hoffe wir bekommen das dieses Jahr  noch hin das du mit uns mitfährst 
*Martin *in Lissabon liegen die Temperaturen grade bei 28 grad  
Mein Flug geht am Dienstag ab Hamburg  ich sage dir noch Bescheid ob ich Dienstag dabei bin


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn es mal das kleine gewesen wäre


Ach so. Ich hoffe Du fährst Compakt, bei einem 52er oder 53 Blatt darf der Hügel nicht steil sein, sonst platzen die Beine.


schleppi schrieb:


> Rolle wasn das?


 ... weist doch, ich bin ein Weichei, wegen der Kälte mit dem Renner, aber Du kannst ja mal anfragen beim nächsten mal, vielleicht raffe ich mich auf.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Temperaturen grade bei 28 grad


*Adolfo*, die Temperatur ist perfekt, da fahr ich auch Renner.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> sage dir noch Bescheid


Super.


----------



## webster1972 (28. Oktober 2017)

Nee,ich trau mich immer noch nich mit euch mit zu fahren aber ich hab zumindest ne 45er Benzinkettensäge.  Aber in meinem Fundus gibt's auch noch ne Handsäge für schwere Fälle,dann könnte man ne Sägetour machen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Oktober 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> könnte man ne Sägetour machen!


*Axel* da wäre ich dabei.  *Marko* hat sich auch schon angeboten. Wir sollten unser gemeinsames Revier Querum mal begutachten was da so rumliegt.


webster1972 schrieb:


> 45er Benzinkettensäge.


Da kann man was mit bewegen  und ich hätte schon ein Einsatzgebiet dafür, hoffe aber, daß die Freiwillige Feuerwehr  vor Ort mal eine Sägeübung einlegt, da es ortsnah ist.


webster1972 schrieb:


> ich trau mich immer noch nich


*Axel* die Strecken werden im Winter kürzer und dann kommst Du sicherlich auch zum zug und halt regelmäßig selber fahren.


----------



## schleppi (29. Oktober 2017)

Martin ne habe kein 50er oder 52er, ich bin Freizeitsportler und fahre vorne 36/46 (war so verbaut ). Also in der Ebene alles machbar. Das einzige was ich ändern werde ist das 36 gegen ein 34er tauschen um meine leichte Bergschwäche im Moment ein wenig zu kompensieren . Zurücktauschen geht immer noch, aber ab und zu ist es mit 2x11 doch etwas ungewohnt wenn man sonst 3x9 fährt wie auf dem MTB. Mal abgesehen davon werde ich jetzt nochmal ein paar Rennereinheiten mehr einlegen und da mehr Berge mit einbauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> st es mit 2x11 doch etwas ungewohnt wenn man sonst 3x9 fährt


*Florian*, dies merke ich immer mit dem Beginn der Rennradsaison, dass ich meine Knie nicht überlaste und mit höherer Trittfrequenz beginne, denn oft merke ich am zweiten Tag mein Meniskus im linken Knie. Ich starte in der Regel aber auch mit meinem Trek und das hat noch 52/38 vorn und 11-27 neunfach hinten. Du könntest ja auch die Kassette wechseln mit 11-32 bei 11fach, aber mit dem Kettenblatt ist dies sicherlich die preiswertere Lösung und das Kettenblattverhältnis vorn passt ja. Ich fahre ja zu Beginn auch nicht in den Elm, mehr Flachstrecken und da kann man mit der alten Übersetzung fast immer auf dem kleinen Blatt vorn bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2017)

*Florian*, was ist mit Dir am Dienstag, arbeiten. *Adolfo* muss sich auf Portogal vorbereiten; der sitzt sicherlich in der Sauna, damit er den Temperaturunterschied verkraftet. Steffi ist schwimmen.


webster1972 schrieb:


> könnte man ne Sägetour machen!


*Axel*, ich bin heute die Strecke nochmal abgefahren und hab mal das Bäumchen fotografiert, der ein Okertrail versperrt. Den kann man nur mit einer 45er zerlegen.


 
... unten sieht man schwach den Trailverlauf, den Baum kann man auch nicht mit dem Rad überklettern, geschweige mit einem Bunny Hop.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt *Martin *die 28 grad muss ich erstmal verkraften 
Ich werde mich mit Strandläufen fit halten  ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour 
Wenn das Wetter passt dann mit Fsi


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt dann mit Fsi


... sollte doch sauber bleiben  oder wenn Schnee liegt, dann gibt es kein dreckiges Rad.
Viel Spass in der Sonne und schick mal paar Grad in den Norden. Bilder natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## Tony- (30. Oktober 2017)

Hey Braunschweiger, nach fast 3 Monaten Fahrrad Abstinenz habe ich heute eine kleine 20km Runde gedreht. Noch bisschen wackelig auf den Rädern, aber das wird schon..  Ein Paar Bäume habe ich auch gefunden, denke die sind erst gestern umgefallen. Und die Oker hat jetzt eine neue Brücke:


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> 3 Monaten Fahrrad Abstinenz habe ich heute eine kleine 20km Runde gedreht


*Anton*, das freut mich, daß es wieder aufwärts geht. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß man nach so langer Zeit so eine Runde gut in den Beinen merkt , aber dies kommt bald alles wieder und die Saison 2017 ist vorbei und nun nur Grundlage. Ich habe heute die dreistunden Runde auch gemerkt mit Säge im Rucksack. Mal sehen ob ich morgen nicht alle aufhalte.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> die Oker hat jetzt eine neue Brücke:


Top Bild . Bei meinem Handy ist alles grau.


----------



## Tony- (30. Oktober 2017)

Martin, an dir ist wohl ein Förster verloren gegangen oder ein Holzfäller..  


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, das freut mich, daß es wieder aufwärts geht.


 Da ist noch jede Menge Luft nach oben bis ich wieder mit euch mithalten kann, vielleicht im Dezember wieder. 


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Top Bild . Bei meinem Handy ist alles grau.


Danke, bisschen Photoshop war auch dabei aber so grau wie deins wars nicht, schlechtwetterfilter?


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> vielleicht im Dezember wieder.


*Anton* würde uns freuen und die Strecken werden ja kürzer, je kälter es wird.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> schlechtwetterfilter?


Da hast Du recht. Ich sollte ein Rotfilter vorschalten dann kommt das schwarz weiß mehr raus.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ein Holzfäller..


Nein, ich fälle ja nichts. Ich schneide Scheiben raus. Ich bin ja nicht alleine da draußen, auch andere machen mit schwererem Gerät die Trails zum Teil in ihrem Revier frei.


----------



## eGlegacy (31. Oktober 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Axel*, ich bin heute die Strecke nochmal abgefahren und hab mal das Bäumchen fotografiert, der ein Okertrail versperrt. Den kann man nur mit einer 45er zerlegen.
> (Bild)


Oha, das sieht ja schon wieder schlimm aus. Ich denke viele der Bäume, die von dem letzten großen Sturm schon angeschlagen waren, hat es jetzt raus gehauen. Bei uns im Herzberg auch, von etwa 10 verschiedenen Wegen im Herzberg waren gestern 3 von Bäumen versperrt- von der richtig dicken Sorte. (habe leider nur Instagram-Bilder parat).




 
 

Wart ihr denn heute fahren? Ich hatte leider keine Zeit nach Braunschweig zu kommen :-/ Hoffe das nächste Mal klappt wieder. 
Aber immerhin hat meine Gabel jetzt einen Service hinter sich, 150mm Federweg und die AWK ist auch verbaut (welche im übrigen sehr genial ist.)

  


 

Beste Grüße an alle


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Wart ihr denn heute fahren?


*Janick* wir waren on Tour. Du hast gefehlt, vielleicht in zwei Wochen, dann starten wir im Süden. Dein Rad ist ja nun mehr auf Downhill getrimmt, aber Du kannst das in der Ebene durch Kraft locker kompensieren. 


eGlegacy schrieb:


> das sieht ja schon wieder schlimm aus


Ich hatte die Strecke heute ja bearbeitet und es gab nur ein Kletterbaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2017)

*Marko* dir gute Besserung und vielleicht in zwei Wochen dabei. *Anton* Du kannst ja mit *Bene* bald trainieren, der ist ja auch noch etwas eingeschränkt, aber steht wohl schon in den Startlöchern.
*Torsten* man soll nie den Wecker ausschalten und sagen 15 Minuten gehen noch, das ginge bei mir auch schief. Bei der nächsten Nordtour klappt es und dein Freund ist dann auch mit am Start. Ich wollte dir was neues zeigen , vielleicht kennst Du den Trail nicht; für Thore war es Neuland.
52°20'13.74"N 10°27'45.19"E


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2017)

So wir sind zurück bei trockenem Wetter und die Trails waren gut zu fahren. Die Strecke hatte 43 Kilometer mit ca. 250 Höhenmeter und ein Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 18 Kilometer. Wir hatten paar technische Einlagen und die wurden z.T. super gemeistert; ich hänge da ein wenig hinterher. Ich glaube die Strecke hatte wieder alles zu bieten was MTB fahren interessant macht und viel Neuland dabei.


 

 
weitere Bilder findet ihr auf meiner IBC Seite. Schöne Dienstag noch und vielleicht in zwei Wochen.


----------



## webster1972 (31. Oktober 2017)

Mh,der Baum müsste dann noch 14 Tage warten. Ich bin morgen wieder mitm Schiff unterwegs. Wo liegt denn das Bäumchen?


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Oktober 2017)

Super Fotos *Martin *leider konnte ich heute nicht dabei sein 
Aber für die Jahreszeit eine super Beteiligung   Das spricht für die gute Qualität deiner Touren in 2 Wochen bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> bin morgen wieder mitm Schiff unterwegs


*Axel* frohes Schaffen die nächsten zwei Wochen und nicht auf die Sandbank auflaufen, wie der Frachter bei Langeogg.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn das Bäumchen?


Der liegt hier  52°17'50.02"N  10°30'3.50"E, aber den soll die Stadt beseitigen, denn da müssen Profis ran, der steht unter Spannung und wiegt sicherlich paar Tonnen.
*Adolfo* schönen Urlaub und ggf. kannst Du den Sommer nochmal kurz zurückholen in deiner Heimat. 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> super Beteiligung


Ja, dies freut mich auch und sehr nette Biker dabei, doch im Winter werden wohl viele aussetzen, aber ich hoffe paar frieren mit uns zusammen weiter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2017)

*Torsten* warst Du Dienstag auch noch auf Tour. Nächsten Sonntag bin ich Strohwitwer und da Steffi ja auch nicht konnte würde ich die Strecke nochmal mit dir gemeinsam abfahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> 52°20'13.74"N 10°27'45.19"E


*Martin*, das ist Neuland für mich, und wie ich Dich kenne wahrscheinlich einige andere Trails in der Runde auch.
Super Fotos und viele Mitfahrer .


----------



## torstiohneh (1. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> würde ich die Strecke nochmal mit dir gemeinsam abfahren


Super *Martin*, tolles Angebot, quasi ne Privatführung, das machen wir! Ich fang meinen Kumpel noch ein, und über die verpasste Tour muss ich mich dann auch nicht mehr ärgern .


----------



## torstiohneh (1. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> warst Du Dienstag auch noch auf Tour


Nö, hat dann leider nicht mehr reingepasst ins Programm.
Sonntag Nachmittag waren wir noch unterwegs, als der Sturm "nachgelassen" hatte, auf breiten Wegen ohne Trails.
War ne grandiose Wasserpfützen- und Schlammschlacht.
Am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal ein Stück nur im Schritttempo wo der Wind direkt von vorne kam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Neuland für mich


*Torsten* wirst Du ja bald kennenlernen und der Trail ist echt lecker; *Thore* wird ihn jetzt auch öfter einbauen. Super, daß es Sonntag klappt und vielleicht auch dein Tourenbegleiter mal mit am Start ist. Ich hoffe die Wetteraussichten bessern sich noch.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> als der Sturm "nachgelassen" hatte


Ja das stimmt, ich konnte mich aber nicht mehr aufraffen, obwohl glaube ich Sonne geschienen hat. Die Kanaltour zum Tankumsee machte schon Sinn, denn da kann der Wind nicht von der Seite kommen, außer auf dem freien Stück auf dem Deich lang und wenn dort der Wind von vorn kommt muss man beißen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> grandiose Wasserpfützen- und Schlammschlacht.


... das macht doch Spaß, wenn nicht die Schaltung irgendwann versagt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2017)

Janick,  ein neues Avatarbild, jetzt schwarz weiss .


----------



## ThomasBS (3. November 2017)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

der verlorene Sohn kommt zurück. Ich benötige bitte eure Unterstützung bzgl. Wohnungssuche. Ich möchte gerne im Viereck BS, GF, WOB, PE eine Unterkunft haben. Werde beruflich wieder ab dem 1.2.18 in Tappenbeck und Sassenburg tätig sein. Also benötige ich die Wohnung ab dem 1.1. bzw. 15.1.. 
Gerne ländlich-ruhig, muss aber nicht. Ab 2 1/2 Zimmer, ab 55m² bis maximal 450€ Kaltmiete. DG ungern, aber wenn das Dach gut isoliert dann ist es ok. Keller für das MTB und Gedöns muss sein. Tageslichtbad.

Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit euch.

Danke und Gruß aus Köln.
Thomas


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2017)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit euch.


*Thomas*, super; back to the roots und der Norden ist doch schön. Soll ich dich wieder in den Verteiler aufnehmen.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Unterstützung bzgl. Wohnungssuche


... da muss ich leider passen.


----------



## ThomasBS (3. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Soll ich dich wieder in den Verteiler aufnehmen.


Noch nicht. Ab Februar bin ich wieder am Start. Sage dir dann Bescheid. Lese eh fleisiß bei euch mit. 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> der Norden ist doch schön.


Aber so was von


----------



## Luisfigo (3. November 2017)

Hi *Thomas *herzlich willkommen zurück 
Wir freuen uns Das du ab Februar wieder am Start bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (3. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns Das du ab Februar wieder am Start bist


Ihr habt mir wirklich gefehlt. 

Und wenn der 1. FC Köln so weiter spielt, kann ich nächstes Jahr das Auswärtsspiel an der Hamburger Str. sehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2017)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Lese eh fleisiß bei euch mit.





Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns Das du ab Februar wieder am Start bist


Jepp.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> 1. FC Köln so weiter spielt


... zwei Punkte in zehn Spielen; viel schlechter geht es auch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> grandiose Wasserpfützen- und Schlammschlacht.


*Torsten*, die hätten wir heute auch. Wenn ich jetzt den Dauerregen sehe war die Absage heute die richtige Entscheidung. Tour holen wir nochmal nach; die to do Liste wird immer länger und ärgert mich, dass heute dein Kumpel dabei gewesen wäre. 
*Adolfo* ist bei Dir wenigsten das Wetter besser und nicht alles grau. Zeig mal blauen Himmel.
*Axel* ich war gestern in Querum zum Arbeiten. Liegt ein wenig quer dort und deshalb habe ich mit dem Aufräumen schon mal angefangen, leider ein Platten gefahren und festgestellt dass die Bremsen hinten runter sind. Rad gestern noch geinstet und eine gebrauchte, aber bessere Rocket Ron Decke verbaut und neue Bremsbeläge hinten. Mal hoffen dass das Wetter nächstes Wochenende besser ist.


----------



## Luisfigo (5. November 2017)

Bon dia *Martin *ich bin heute morgen 
Mal eine kleine Runde laufen 
Hier Jagd eine Einladung zum Essen die nächste und wenn man nicht alles probiert sind die Jungs hier beleidigt  das Wetter liegt grade bei 20 grad und 10 Stunden Sonne  pro Tag


----------



## Luisfigo (5. November 2017)




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. November 2017)

*Bom dia Adolfo*, den blauen Himmel gibt es ja doch noch, auch wenn nur in Portogal.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> 20 grad und 10 Stunden Sonne  pro Tag


... würde ich gerne auch noch mal haben. 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> kleine Runde laufen


Muss Du wohl machen , sonst darfst Du FSI nicht mehr fahren, weil Du zu schwer wirst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. November 2017)

Bin heute ein Teil der Sonntagsrunde gefahren und leider findet man genug Baumleichen und den Querumer Forst hatte es gut erwischt. Wenn man auf Tour ist findet man doch immer wieder was neues und seit ihr schon mal ein Trail durch ein Maisfeld gefahren. Ich vorher auch noch nicht.


 
*Florian* was mach das Filmchen.


----------



## schleppi (6. November 2017)

Am Bergwerk arbeite ich, Asse muss noch warten, bin mit Grippe zuhause und diesmal hat es mich auch richtig erwischt mit Fieber usw. 
Beim Bergwerk ist es halt etwas blöd weil vieles sehr dunkel ist, bisher war ich noch nicht zufrieden also dauert es noch ein wenig


----------



## Luisfigo (6. November 2017)

Hi *Martin *wie sind die Wetter Aussichten für Sonntag 
Ich habe mir mal die aktuellen Temperaturen 
In bs angeschaut 2 grad da wird mir ganz anders 
Mittwoch geht es wieder nachhause  (Hamburg)
Ich freue mich auf die Tour am Sonntag mit euch


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> richtig erwischt mit Fieber


*Florian*, gute Besserung und halt kein Stress, wird erstmal wieder gesund. Bei deinem Job ist der Wechsel zwischen warm und kalt schon extrem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> wie sind die Wetter Aussichten für Sonntag


Leider etwas durchwachsen, aber es ist ja noch ein wenig hin.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht es wieder nachhause


Guten Flug und zieh dich warm an.


----------



## Luisfigo (7. November 2017)

Ein Gruß aus *Portugal  
*


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. November 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> dann noch 14 Tage warten


*Axel* hast Du nächste Woche wieder festen Grund unter den Füssen . Vielleicht machen wir mal eine kleine Runde in Querum. Ich war heute schon unterwegs und musste wegen Spritmangel abbrechen, sind zäh.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die Tour am Sonntag mit euch


*Adolfo* schon wieder im kalten Deutschland. Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag werden immer besser.


----------



## schleppi (8. November 2017)

Ich bin wieder halbwegs auf dem Dampfer, werde aber leider Sonntag noch Aussetzen, erstmal richtig Gesund werden und dann wieder biken.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2017)

Moin *Martin *bin wieder im Lande 
Es ist kalt geworden hier 
Freue mich auf Sonntag 
Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken


----------



## webster1972 (9. November 2017)

Ja,könnte man mal ins Auge fassen. Bin ab Mittwoch Abend wieder im Lande. Dann erstmal gucken was die Hausfrau wieder aufm Zettel hat. Das Fichtenmoped is noch im Garten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> erstmal richtig Gesund werden


*Florian* besser so  und dann vielleicht bei der nächsten Nordrunde.


webster1972 schrieb:


> mal ins Auge fassen


*Axel* komm erst mal nach Hause und arbeite die To Do Liste ab und dann räumen wir ein wenig auf.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> 2 grad da wird mir ganz anders


*Adolfo* schon wieder an die hiesigen Temperaturen gewöhnt  und hoffe noch keine Erkältung in Sicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> dann wieder biken


*Florian* ich wollte gestern nochmal mit dem Fully los und hatte gleich beim Start eine technische Panne. Ich wollte im Frühjahr meinem Rad etwas Gutes tun und es etwas schneller machen , um mit oldshool besser mitzuhalten zu können und habe meine Schallröllchen auf Taxc T4050 ( kugelgelagert) umgerüstet, doch ich musste feststellen, dass sie nicht matschresistant sind. Da hat sich gestern nichts mehr gedreht, nehme wieder gleitgelagert.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Fichtenmoped is noch im Garten.


*Axel*, ich war gestern noch im Querumer Forst und habe einen der schönen Trails komplett frei; hat z.T. gut gekracht im Gebälk, da sie gut unter Spannung standen. Bilder unter 1630.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (10. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> doch ich musste feststellen, dass sie nicht matschresistant sind.
> 
> 
> > Martin never change a running System .
> > Mal abgesehen davon hast du es doch gar nicht nötig mitzuhalten, schließlich fährst du vorne weg


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

Florian da hast Du  recht. Teile sollen heute schon kommen.


----------



## eGlegacy (11. November 2017)

Man, wenn das so weiter regnet, wird mir das morgen wohl etwas zu nass  Blödes Wetter..


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> morgen wohl etwas zu nass


*Janick*, das von dir . Morgen Vormittag ist es von oben trocken und halt etwas nass von unten, aber dafür sicherlich schöne Wasserdurchfahrten.


 
Acht sind nicht wasserscheu.
Eben noch Schaltröllchen gewechselt und neue Kette auf den Carbonrenner.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel.../braunschweig/DE0001456.html?showDiagram=true

... die Vorhersage sagt heute, dass es erst um 13 Uhr regnet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

Das bringt doch Bock. Marko läßt es spritzen. Männer spielen gern im Matsch und Wasser; vielleicht auch paar Frauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (11. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick*, das von dir . Morgen Vormittag ist es von oben trocken und halt etwas nass von unten, aber dafür sicherlich schöne Wasserdurchfahrten.
> 
> Acht sind nicht wasserscheu.
> Eben noch Schaltröllchen gewechselt und neue Kette auf den Carbonrenner.



 Ich weiß auch nicht, könnte auch einfach nur daran liegen, dass ich regen dieses Jahr einfach nicht mehr sehen kann. Ich entscheide das mal morgen früh, der Wecker ist in jedem Fall gestellt!




Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das bringt doch Bock. Marko läßt es spritzen. Männer spielen gern im Matsch und Wasser; vielleicht auch paar Frauen?
> Anhang anzeigen 663719


Seeeehr cooles Bild!


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> ich regen dieses Jahr einfach nicht mehr sehen kann


.... schneit bald.


Wir fahren durch.


 
Sehe auch ein wenig unterkühlt aus.


----------



## schleppi (11. November 2017)

Den Schnee kannste behalten Martin. Aber wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue ist es nicht schlimm das ich mich erstmal auskurieren muss . Renner ist heute auch zu Velocity gegangen mal schauen was sie rausfinden mit meiner Schaltung. Aber gut es ist sowieso kein Renner Wetter, also gab es gleich noch nen Inspektionsauftrag dazu wenn er schon da steht. Auch wenn ich das sonst selber mache, aber schaden kann es auch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Den Schnee kannste behalten Martin.


Echt. Könnte ich die mal wieder rausholen und ich sag dir, auf dem zugefrorenen Südsee Rad fahren, ist ein Erlebnis.


----------



## schleppi (11. November 2017)

Ich hab meine nach einem Winter verkauft, 95% kannste mit normaler MTB Bereifung fahren und die anderen 5% dafür musste zu 99,9% in den Harz oder so fahren . Damit lohnen die sich nicht wirklich hier.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> nach einem Winter verkauft


War ein Fehler. Ich habe meine seit Anfang 2009 und da ist kein Vergang dran und nach meinen Aufzeichnungen musste ich im Winter 2009/2010 bis Ende Februar fahren  und der 11.2.2012 bleibt mir unvergessen, wo ich die Schlittschuhfahrer auf dem Südsee abgesägt habe mit dem Rad. Mit Rückwind über 30 Sachen.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> War ein Fehler.


Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn sie erst mal da sind stören sie nicht und wenn sie gebraucht werden zieht man sie auf.
Im letzten Winter habe ich meine nicht gebraucht.
Im Winter davor hatte ich sie zwei...drei Wochen draufgezogen. Alleine dafür hat es sich gelohnt.
Wenn die Fußgänger auf Glatteis kaum vorankommen und man dann locker dran vorbeifährt, war schon lustig...


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir fahren durch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wenn sie erst mal da sind stören sie nicht


*Torsten* könnten meine Worten sein  und mittlerweile habe ich sie auf meine Reservefelgen mit Bremsscheiben montiert unddann ist es nur noch ein Boxenstop. Ich hatte sie das letzte mal für eine Woche im Januar 2016 drauf und im Winter 2012/2013 von Anfang Dezember bis Ende Januar.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wenn die Fußgänger auf Glatteis kaum vorankommen und man dann locker dran vorbeifährt, war schon lustig...


Finde ich auch.
Viel Spaß euch heute im Norden   und kurzer Bericht. Wir fahren nächste Nordtour gemeinsam, die Strecke habe ich schon ausgearbeitet.
Ach so, was hast Du für Schaltröllchen, mit so langen Zähnen.


----------



## schleppi (12. November 2017)

Sehe ich nicht so . Selbst auf Eis bin ich in den letzten Wintern mit meinen normalen Stollenreifen gut durchgekommen, wir waren sogar bei Schnee und Eis im Deister unterwegs ohne Probleme genau wie im Harz und das alles ohne Spikes, ok ob ich nun über nen See fahren muss, muss jeder selber entscheiden , klar ist es ne Fun Sache aber deswegen die Reifen wieder kaufen lohnt sich für mich eher weniger. Mal abgesehen davon fahre ich zwar durch aber durch die Arbeit kommt es halt öfters mal vor das ich nicht fahren kann und von daher wäre das der nächste Punkt wo ich sage lohnt sich nicht.
Letzten winter bin ich sogar mit dem Crosser überall gut durchgekommen (auch wenn nicht soviel Schnee war), manchmal lohnt sich halt auch sowas dummes wie Gleichgewichtstraining usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (12. November 2017)

*


 Martin *vielen Dank für die Tour 
Das wurde auch mal wieder Zeit im Schlamm zu spielen 
Alle waren gut drauf und hatten ihren Spaß


----------



## Luisfigo (12. November 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (12. November 2017)




----------



## schleppi (12. November 2017)

Das sieht aus wie die Maisfelder am Möncheweg, direkt neben dem Rautheimer Holz


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wintern mit meinen normalen Stollenreifen gut durchgekommen


Sicherlich geht das auch, aber ich fahre bei Eis lieber auf Sicherheit und muss mir über den Untergrund keine Gedanken machen.


schleppi schrieb:


> Maisfelder am Möncheweg


Nein, bei Lehndorf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> mal wieder Zeit im Schlamm zu spielen


*Adolfo* schöne Bilder und mit dem Schlamm ging zu genüge. Mein Gesicht sagt alles.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2017)

*Janick* hast was verpasst, wir sind von oben trocken durchgekommen und konnten schön im Wasser spielen. Die Strecke von 40 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm ging einmal um Braunschweig und die 12 Kilometer Trails haben ein wenig die Körner aus den Beinen gezogen. Dank an meine Mitstreiter und super Fotos dabei.






Paar Bilder in Aktion findet ihr wieder auf meiner Profilseite im IBC. Spätestens in zwei Wochen im Norden. Schönes Restwochenende und Bene bist doch super drauf.


----------



## schleppi (12. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nein, bei Lehndorf.


Ok da hinten war ich mit dem MTB bisher nur einmal, ansonsten bin ich da schon ein paar mal mit dem Renner durch wenn ich Richtung Peine/Hannover gefahren bin, immer nur gen Süden oder Osten ist ja auch Langweilig


----------



## Luisfigo (12. November 2017)

*Florian *in 2 Wochen bist du wieder dabei oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (12. November 2017)

Wenn ich wieder richtig fit bin denke ich mal schon


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ach so, was hast Du für Schaltröllchen, mit so langen Zähnen.


Wie peinlich *Martin*, ich hatte die Zähne nicht geputzt.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch heute im Norden  und kurzer Bericht.


Ja kurzer Bericht, war eine traillastige Runde heute mit viel schwerem Boden und mit einigem Neuland für mich, mir hat es auch den Saft aus den Beinen gezogen. Am Ende 48,7km ab Rötgesbüttel, wir sind ab Meine gegen den Uhrzeiger gefahren. 
Eigentlich wollten wir noch durch den Querumer Forst und über die Trails bei Waggum nach Bevenrode, zuhause in der warmen Stube ist das ja immer ganz einfach wenn man so plant.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2017)

Neuland 1: 52°20'57.3"N 10°29'15.6"E
Fieser Uphill-Wiesentrail mit weichem Boden bei Eickhorst



Neuland 2: 52°21'10.0"N 10°28'27.1"E
Schöner Singletrail im Wald westlich von Eickhorst, ist auf OSM-basierten Karten eingezeichnet

Neuland 3: 52°20'13.74"N 10°27'45.19"E
Danke Martin, super Tip! 

Neuland 4: 52°18'32.1"N 10°28'27.4"E
Okertrail bei Veltenhof

Ansonsten ist der Trail vom Bienroder See Richtung Norden nach Bechtsbüttel (52°19'41.7"N 10°31'59.7"E) komplett blockiert von mehreren umgestürzten Bäumen. Wir haben den Weg erstmal zu Fuß erkundet. Zum Fotografieren war ich da schon zu müde ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2017)

*Torsten*, das war ja eine ordentliche Runde und da ist mir klar bei diesem Boden, daß man seine Beine merkt. Ging mir heute ähnlich.

Habt ihr ja einiges erkundet und freut mich, daß ihr den Trail bei Walle auch lecker findet. Den Trail bei Lagesbüttel kenne ich auch erst seit kurzem und habe ich auch eher durch Zufall gefunden, ist aber auf meiner Karte nicht eingezeichnet; ich fand den aber auch super.
Die Strecke von Walle zum Mittellandkanal sind wir Ende Oktober auch gefahren und den Trail entlang dem Steilufer der Oker ist auch in meiner Trailbibliothek.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail vom Bienroder See Richtung Norden nach Bechtsbüttel


Morgen soll es trocken sein und da hatte ich schon eine Tour durch den Querumerforst und Bienrode geplant und dann werde ich mal schauen ob was da geht.
Ihr seit auch durch den Eickhorster Forst gefahren und waren da auch Baumleichen, da ich da schon länger nicht war.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2017)

Ach so den hab ich ja vergessen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> 52°20'57.3"N 10°29'15.6"E


Der Wiesenpfad ist auch nicht auf meiner Karte drauf, den kenne ich aber von meiner Großen Braunschweigrunde; entlang der Stadtgrenze.

Ich muss mich berichtigen und danke für den Track, habe ich zu spät gesehen. Den Wiesenabschnitt zum Wald kenne ich nicht, super und Danke. Wird gleich eingepflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (13. November 2017)

Eickhorster Forst ist bis auf zwei umfahrbare Baumstämme frei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2017)

Super, dann muss ich dort mal nicht hin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail vom Bienroder See Richtung Norden nach Bechtsbüttel (52°19'41.7"N 10°31'59.7"E) komplett blockiert


*Torsten* war heute da. Der Verbindungstrail ist für längere Zeit Geschichte, da hat es ja gleiche mehrere Bäume zerrissen.
 
Ich war heute nochmal in Querum und die wichtigsten Trails sind jetzt frei. In Kralenriede versperrt noch ein Mammut den Weg. Ich hoffe die Stadt widmet sich den bald.


----------



## webster1972 (16. November 2017)

Also gibts nix mehr zum zersägen? Mal ne interessante Frage für mich,was macht der Waldbesitzer/pächter wenn wir da wild drumrum holzen? Manche Stämme bringen ja trotz Wurfholz noch gut Geld?


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. November 2017)

*Axel* wer fragt, bekommt viele Antworten, manchmal muss man machen, denn bei den Stämmen wird eine Scheibe rausgeschnitten und das Holz bleibt im Wald und für den Pächter ist dies Holz eh nicht nutzbar, weil er es im Ganzen gar nicht aus dem Wald bekommt, da es gar nicht zugänglich ist ohne umliegende Bäume zu fällen. Bei verspannten Bäumen, die zu einer Gefährdung führen könnten, müsste der Pächter selber Hand anlegen, um Schaden von Spaziergängern abzuwenden. 


webster1972 schrieb:


> nix mehr zum zersägen?


Ich bin noch nicht alles abgefahren, aber z.B. hier  52°18'23.32"N  10°33'55.22"E liegen mehrere und dies ist Profiarbeit, also nichts für uns.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. November 2017)

Im Ölperholz wurden die Trails auch von jemand frei gemacht, ggf. vom RSV 23. Ohne Eigeninitiative wären wohl viele MTB Spots in Braunschweig nicht mehr nutzbar und wir könnten nur noch Waldautobahn fahren.


----------



## webster1972 (16. November 2017)

Na ja,ich würde ja nich viel fragen wenn das Fichtenmopped nich son Krawall machen würde! Mit ner  Klage auf Sachbeschädigung kann ich noch leben  Schön wäre wenns noch geht  in dem Fall n Joint,venture


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. November 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> wenn das Fichtenmopped nich son Krawall machen würde!


Stimmt, aber eine Akkusäge macht kein Muks  und bei etwas dickeren macht man ja nur kurz Krach.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Schön wäre wenns noch geht in dem Fall n Joint,venture


Sicherlich wäre so was positiv, doch wie lang willst Du rumfragen wer für den Bereich zuständig ist  und bis dahin wurde oft ein Umleitungsweg von den Spaziergängern getrampelt und dabei fällt mehr Vegetation zum Opfer , das sieht man schön am Trail bei Kralenriede.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> das sieht man schön am Trail bei Kralenriede.


Die Strecke ist jetzt natürlich etwas interessanter für uns , halt kurviger.


----------



## webster1972 (17. November 2017)

Na ja,ich hab die Frage mal öffentlich gestellt. Geht ja nich nur uns so mit Baumwürfen. Bisher kam nur eine Antwort und die Besagt das wir nur Sachbeschädigung begehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. November 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na ja,ich hab die Frage mal öffentlich gestellt. Geht ja nich nur uns so mit Baumwürfen. Bisher kam nur eine Antwort und die Besagt das wir nur Sachbeschädigung begehen.


"Nur" Sachbeschädigung? Das ist eine Straftat: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/303.html
Wenn's dann kostet und ggf. der Eigentümer noch zivilrechtlich Schadensersatz will, ist das Gejammer wieder groß...

Als Biker ist man ja zugegeben froh, wenn jemand die Wege wieder freigesägt hat, aber anraten würde ich mit Sicherheit niemandem, hier einfach auf eigene Faust loszuholzen.

Am allerwenigsten würde ich dazu in Internetforen aufrufen oder darüber berichten...


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. November 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wege wieder freigesägt hat


 Ok, belassen wir es dabei und freuen uns, dass die Wege frei sind und gesunder Menschenverstand in Deutschland nicht mehr angesagt ist. Gott sei Dank haben die Gerichte gerade mehr als Vollbeschäftigung und ein Richter muss sich nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, ob ein kaputter Baum noch kaputter gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. November 2017)

Gesunder Menschenverstand in Deutschland? Im Jahre 2017? Also bitte...


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2017)

Heute mal außer der Reihe im Norden unterwegs. Das Wetter hatte wieder alles zu bieten, bis 10:30 trocken und dann im Wechsel Regen und Graupel bei 1-2 ° und der Wind war auf den Freiflächen schon heftig und zu guter letzt war der Boden auf den Trails schon fordernd. *Mario* und *Bene* dank für die Begleitung und für die Unterstützung. Steffi musste beißen, aber souverän gemeistert. Die Strecke hatte 36 Kilometer mit ca. 170 Hm.







   
Schönes Restwochenende und nächsten Sonntag die offizielle Nordrunde in den Osten. Adolfo bist dann auch wieder am Start.

*Torsten* seit ihr um 10 Uhr noch gestartet oder hat der Regen abgeschreckt, denn ich wäre wohl auch nicht los, hätte es schon zu Beginn so gegatscht.


----------



## DigitalB (19. November 2017)

Super wie immer


----------



## Deleted 435793 (19. November 2017)

Bei dem Shitwetter konnte ich mich echt nicht aufraffen.
Respekt an Euch !


----------



## Luisfigo (19. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Marion* und *Bene* dank für die Begleitung und für die Unterstützung.


*Marion *


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Marion


Sorry.Berichtigt.


TorgeP schrieb:


> Respekt an Euch !


Danke Torge, aber wie gesagt, hätte es zu Beginn so geregnet, weis ich nicht ob ich durchgestartet wäre.


TorgeP schrieb:


> echt nicht aufraffen.


Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted447461 (19. November 2017)

Gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (19. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* seit ihr um 10 Uhr noch gestartet


Hi *Martin*, wir sind wie geplant 10:00 losgefahren.
Die Taktik war hin gegen den Wind, zurück mit dem Wind, also Richtung Westen.
Vor Adenbüttel hat uns dann der Regen erwischt, deshalb sind wir auf Feld- und Waldwegen geblieben bis auf den Trail zwischen Rolfsbüttel und Didderse, den du neulich gefunden hast.



In Dalldorf haben wir entschieden zurückzufahren und irgendwann kam dann die Kälte durch die nassen Klamotten. 32km waren es am Ende, hat trotz Regen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute mal außer der Reihe im Norden unterwegs


Warum sind ihr noch so sauber auf dem Foto da am Teich? 
Heute war ich schon nach 10min. völlig eingeschmuddelt.


----------



## schleppi (20. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Warum sind ihr noch so sauber auf dem Foto da am Teich?
> Heute war ich schon nach 10min. völlig eingeschmuddelt.


Entweder ist Martin wieder so einen heissen Reifen gefahren das der Matsch getrocknet ist oder sie waren schnell genug um drüber zu fliegen . Wir wollen ja nicht vermuten das sie extra um den Matsch rumgefahren sind


----------



## schleppi (20. November 2017)

Gerritcool1 schrieb:


> In den Letzten paar Wochen war ich rund um Braunschweig unterwegs und habe dazu ein Video gemacht. Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet


Nichts 
1. finde ich extremes Posen überheblich
2. sind Ausfahrten oder Bikeparks interessant, da man dort vielleicht auch mal was neues sieht wo man dann selber mal lang möchte.
3. Ist es eher Langweilig ständig zu sehen wie jemand mit 2 Räder auf der Laufbahn eines Sportplatzes ständig auf die Klappe fällt. (Nein das bißchen posen an den Riddagshäuser Teichen macht es nicht besser)


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> extremes Posen überheblich


Stehe ich auch nicht drauf, aber er hat sein Rad im Griff und das Fahren auf den Schienen hat mich gleich an Jan erinnert, der sein Rad wirklich im Griff hatte.
Die Kameraaufnahme auf dem Boden fand ich auch interessant und wollte sowas auch mal als Bibliothek archivieren, um es als kurze Sequenz mit einspielen zu können.


schleppi schrieb:


> Riddagshäuser Teichen


dies fand ich gut, wenn man bekannte Braunschweiger Spots wieder erkennt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Entweder ist Martin wieder so einen heissen Reifen gefahren das der Matsch getrocknet ist oder sie waren schnell genug um drüber zu fliegen


Ich glaube wir waren zu langsam, weil die 9 Kilometer Trails z.T. nur mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu fahren waren und bis zum Zuckerteich war es noch trocken. Steffi hat sich noch beschwerd, dass ich sie von vorn einsaue, weil ich gesagt habe sie soll mir hinterherfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> bis auf den Trail zwischen Rolfsbüttel und Didderse, den du neulich gefunden hast.


Ja, der ist ein schöner Verbindungstrail; habe ich aber auch durch Zufall gefunden, weil ich abkürzen wollte.
*Torsten* bei eurer Tour hattet ihr sicherlich richtig mit dem Wind zu kämpfen. Bei unserer Runde ging es mehr durch die Wälder.
Nächstes Wochenende werde ich nochmal im Norden starten, da Steffi im Dezember nicht kann. Vielleicht klappt es nochmal dieses Jahr zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## schleppi (20. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Steffi hat sich noch beschwerd, dass ich sie von vorn einsaue


Ja Deine Tochter ist halt schon eine richtige Frau geworden und nicht mehr das kleine Mädchen von nebenan .

Sie hätte ja mehr Abstand lassen können dann wäre sie im Matsch nicht so dreckig geworden


----------



## schleppi (20. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> an Jan erinnert, der sein Rad wirklich im Griff hatte.
> [


Ja aber Jan hat sein Können nur während der Tour angewendet wenn es von nöten war und nicht um zu posen 
und ja er kann wirklich was


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Sie hätte ja mehr Abstand lassen können


... sie musste den Alten scheuchen, halt Bremser.


schleppi schrieb:


> Jan hat sein Können nur während der Tour angewendet


 Technik pur; wie er über die Baumstämme gefahren ist, traumhaft; es geht auch ohne Streckenvorbereitung, wenn man es kann.


----------



## johnsk1983 (20. November 2017)

So ab jetzt lese ich hier auch mal mit und hoffe, auch bald mal eine Tour mitnehmen zu können, welche über den Verteiler kund getan wurde.
Aber dennoch hier mal mein vom Ergebnis, das ich am Samstag so im Harz erreicht habe


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2017)

johnsk1983 schrieb:


> So ab jetzt lese ich hier auch mal mit


Super, freut uns ein weiteren Mitstreiter in diesem Thread zu begrüßen.


johnsk1983 schrieb:


> bald mal eine Tour mitnehmen zu können


Wir suchen immer nette Mitfahrer und bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Du gehörst ja wohl auch eher zur harten Sorte, wenn man bei den Temperaturen noch im Mittelgebirge rumcruist . Dein Rad strahlt aber nach der Harztour noch im schönsten Weiss  und Syltfan.


----------



## johnsk1983 (20. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super, freut uns ein weiteren Mitstreiter in diesem Thread zu begrüßen.
> ...  . Dein Rad strahlt aber nach der Harztour noch im schönsten Weiss  und Syltfan.



Danke für die nette Begrüßung  
Ja "Syltfan" trifft es sehr gut


----------



## Luisfigo (20. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir suchen immer nette Mitfahrer und bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dann gleich am Sonntag mitfahren   würden uns freuen wenn du dabei bist


----------



## eGlegacy (21. November 2017)

Soooo, moin liebe Leute,

ich komme auch endlich mal wieder dazu zu schreiben. Leider waren die letzten Wochen sehr voll, bin allgemein sehr wenig zum Rad fahren gekommen. Obwohl es ja zugegeben auch nicht so wunderschön ist  Schauen wir mal, wie es kommenden Sonntag aussieht.
Auf jeden Fall wieder tolle Bilder von den Touren, die ich jetzt verpasst habe! Sah nach viel Spaß aus.

Aber ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass die AWK was wirklich feines ist, macht viel Spaß in der Pike 

Benutzt ihr jetzt eigentlich andere Reifen, wo es matschiger wird? Ich hatte überlegt für den Winter mal den Magic Mary vorne auszuprobieren, kann mich aber noch nicht so recht dazu durchringen so viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen 

Wünsche so lange eine angenehme Woche!


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wieder tolle Bilder von den Touren


Danke Janick und finde ich gut dass viele Mitfahrer welche machen.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, wie es kommenden Sonntag aussieht.


Würden uns freuen; mal sehen was das Wetter sagt.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> AWK was wirklich feines ist


Das AWK Doppelkammersystem kannte ich noch nicht, soll aber, was ich nachgelesen habe, die Gabelperformance spürbar verbessern. Leider habe ich Fox 32.
Ich fahre zur Zeit vorn Hans Dampf 26er 2,4 Zoll und hinten Racing Ralph 2,25 Zoll. Mit dem Hans Dampf bin ich ganz zufrieden, da er spurtreu ist und ganz guten Grip hat. Beim Racing Ralph habe ich das Gefühl, dass er sich in Flachstücken nicht so schnell zusetzt, aber z.T. bei Grabendurchfahrten durch die kurzen Stollen zu wenig Grip aufbaut; deshalb bin ich auch letztens hängen beblieben. Ich werde wohl bei dem Wetter auf Nobby Nic umrüsten, da er fast 200 g leichter ist als der Magic Mary. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (21. November 2017)

Halli Hallo, 

suche aktuell noch ne Gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann bezüglich MTB Touren und Trails rund um Braunschweig und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Abstecher in den Harz.

Zu meiner Person,
Ich bin 31 Jahre Jung und wohne Aktuell in Vechelde und habe vor einem Jahr die Gelegenheit genutzt über Jobrad mir ein 29er Cube Reaction GTC One zu holen.

Erst war wirklich nur als Jobrad gedacht das ich schnell zur Arbeit komme und zurück. Jedoch hat mich das Thema Mountain Biking mittlerweile gepackt so das ich auch mehr in Richtung MTBs machen möchte und schon auf der Suche nach einem Fully Bin für Anspruchsvollere Touren. 

MFG Chris 





Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> MTB Touren und Trails rund um Braunschweig und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Abstecher in den Harz.


Hallo *Chris*, da bist Du bei uns richtig  und Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Da ich meine Einladungen über ein Emal-Verteiler mache, um besser abschätzen zu können wieviel am Start sind, müsstest Du mir deine Mailadresse per PM im IBC zuschicken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. November 2017)

johnsk1983 schrieb:


> Ja "Syltfan" trifft es sehr gut


Ich weis nicht ob ich von Steffen deine Mailadresse habe; sonst müsstest Du mir auch eine PM schicken.
Hier vielleicht paar Touren auf der Insel.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/18632698
und
https://www.komoot.de/tour/18631894


----------



## eGlegacy (21. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke Janick und finde ich gut dass viele Mitfahrer welche machen.


Auf jeden Fall. Jeder macht seine Bilder ja auch ein wenig anders, da kommt dann schon echt ne nette Mischung bei raus!



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Würden uns freuen; mal sehen was das Wetter sagt.


Richtig. Aktuell schaut es noch nicht so aus, aber das wird bestimmt noch 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das AWK Doppelkammersystem kannte ich noch nicht, soll aber, was ich nachgelesen habe, die Gabelperformance spürbar verbessern.


Ja, tatsächlich. Bin auch sehr positiv überrascht 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich fahre zur Zeit vorn Hans Dampf 26er 2,4 Zoll und hinten Racing Ralph 2,25 Zoll. Mit dem Hans Dampf bin ich ganz zufrieden, da er spurtreu ist und ganz guten Grip hat. Beim Racing Ralph habe ich das Gefühl, dass er sich in Flachstücken nicht so schnell zusetzt, aber z.T. bei Grabendurchfahrten durch die kurzen Stollen zu wenig Grip aufbaut;


Auch eine interessante Kombination  Den Racing Ralph habe ich beim Hardtail hinten drauf, dort fahre ich Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph und kann die Erfahrungen beim Ralph auf jeden Fall teilen. Dafür ist er sehr angenehm zu treten, daher hat sich die Kombi auf dem Hardtail sehr bewährt. Auf dem Jeffsy fahre ich ja vorne und hinten den Onza Ibex in 2,4".
Übrigens hat mein Hardtail auch noch 26", bin mir aber gar nicht sicher, ist das noch fahrbar, oder fällt man dann in jedes Schlagloch? 



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,


Hi, Chris!



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich bin 31 Jahre Jung und wohne Aktuell in Vechelde


Cool, einer aus der Gegend! Na dann mal willkommen. Auch für Touren im Harz bin ich gerne dabei 

Beste Grüße
Janick


----------



## Sirius6 (21. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Chris*, da bist Du bei uns richtig  und Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Da ich meine Einladungen über ein Emal-Verteiler mache, um besser abschätzen zu können wieviel am Start sind, müsstest Du mir deine Mailadresse per PM im IBC zuschicken.





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob ich von Steffen deine Mailadresse habe; sonst müsstest Du mir auch eine PM schicken.
> Hier vielleicht paar Touren auf der Insel.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/18632698
> und
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/18631894



Vielen Dank für die schnelle und vor allem Freundliche Aufnahme in den Trupp hier 



eGlegacy schrieb:


> Hi, Chris!
> 
> Cool, einer aus der Gegend! Na dann mal willkommen. Auch für Touren im Harz bin ich gerne dabei
> 
> ...


Jap hab mehr Bezug zu Braunschweig als nach Vechelde raus ... gibt aber auch schöne Touren Richtung Bettmar
Aktuell bin ich für anspruchsvollere Sachen noch auf der suche wie gesagt nach nem Fully MTB und bis jetzt bin ich wieder bei nem 29er hängen geblieben : Santa Cruz Hightower (non LT) mit S-Kit


Das ist übrigens mein Jobrad ;-)


----------



## eGlegacy (21. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Fully MTB und bis jetzt bin ich wieder bei nem 29er hängen geblieben : Santa Cruz Hightower (non LT) mit S-Kit


Je nach Anwendungsfall finde ich 29er inzwischen echt nett, mein Trailbike (150mm/140mm) fährt auch auf 29er Rädern  Und das macht echt Spaß.



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens mein Jobrad ;-)


Na das schaut für ein Jobrad aber schon anständig aus  Sogar ohne Ständer


----------



## Sirius6 (21. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Je nach Anwendungsfall finde ich 29er inzwischen echt nett, mein Trailbike (150mm/140mm) fährt auch auf 29er Rädern  Und das macht echt Spaß.
> 
> 
> Na das schaut für ein Jobrad aber schon anständig aus  Sogar ohne Ständer


Fahrradständer gehören einfach nicht an nen MTB ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> st das noch fahrbar, oder fällt man dann in jedes Schlagloch?


Sicherlich geht es mit 27,5 oder 29er etwas einfacher voran , aber da wir keine Rennen fahre, geht glaube ich noch " old school" und man trainiert etwas besser die Beine.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens mein Jobrad ;-


Top, reicht völlig.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Fahrradständer gehören einfach nicht an nen MTB ;-)


... wurde am Hardtail von Steffi jetzt auch entfernt und spart etwas Gewicht.


----------



## schleppi (22. November 2017)

27,5 , 29 pff neumodischer schnick schnack . Ich liebe mein 26er Scott, klar muss ich etwas mehr strampeln, ABER in Sachen Wendigkeit ist das gute Stück kaum zu toppen. 
Seufz Gewicht sparen... Iss ne Scheibe Brot weniger soll auch klappen .
Nachdem sich meine letzten Schwalbe Reifen selbstständig zerlegt haben und die Noppen rausgerissen sind, bin ich bei Conti hängen geblieben, ich persönlich finde die Mountainking wesentlich besser zu fahren als Nobby Nic, mehr Halt und weniger Rollwiderstand. Aber sowas ist ja immer etwas subjektives Empfinden.
Qualitativ ist Conti aber trotzdem meiner Meinung nach vor Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (22. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> 27,5 , 29 pff neumodischer schnick schnack . Ich liebe mein 26er Scott, klar muss ich etwas mehr strampeln, ABER in Sachen Wendigkeit ist das gute Stück kaum zu toppen.
> Seufz Gewicht sparen... Iss ne Scheibe Brot weniger soll auch klappen .
> Nachdem sich meine letzten Schwalbe Reifen selbstständig zerlegt haben und die Noppen rausgerissen sind, bin ich bei Conti hängen geblieben, ich persönlich finde die Mountainking wesentlich besser zu fahren als Nobby Nic, mehr Halt und weniger Rollwiderstand. Aber sowas ist ja immer etwas subjektives Empfinden.
> Qualitativ ist Conti aber trotzdem meiner Meinung nach vor Schwalbe.


Suche auch noch ne Variante für das Cube die ich Tubeless aufziehe. Wollte ich zum Monatswechsel machen... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (22. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sicherlich geht es mit 27,5 oder 29er etwas einfacher voran , aber da wir keine Rennen fahre, geht glaube ich noch " old school" und man trainiert etwas besser die Beine.





schleppi schrieb:


> 27,5 , 29 pff neumodischer schnick schnack . Ich liebe mein 26er Scott, klar muss ich etwas mehr strampeln, ABER in Sachen Wendigkeit ist das gute Stück kaum zu toppen.



Ganz so ernst war das auch nicht gemeint  Ich fahre super gerne mit meinem 26er  
Ich finde sogar, dass es sich wesentlich leichter tritt, als mein 29er. Gut, da kommen noch die Faktoren wie 3*10 anstatt 1*11 und Hardtail/Fully, aber gerade im Antritt merkt man schon, dass sich 26er lieber bewegt 


Wegen der Reifen muss ich mal schauen, persönlich aätte ich noch nie Probleme mit ausreißenden Stollen bei Schwalbe, habe aber auch davon gelesen. Die Onza gefallen mir im Grunde schon sehr gut, sind tolle Reifen, aber im Matsch bzw. irgendwo, wo es rutschig ist, nicht so toll, wie alle vom Mary reden.

Von Conti war ich erstmal weg, da hatte ein Freund arge Probleme damit, die auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Nach zwei Rücksendung hat er nun ein paar MK2, meine ich, welche zwar immerhin die Luft halten, nach zwei Wochen stehen aber trotzdem fast platt sind, während meine Schwalbe am Hardtail auch mal nach nem Monat stehen nur 0,2 Bar verloren haben. 
Aber ich denke, wie du schon sagst, ist die Bereifung sehr subjektiv. 

Falls ich den Mary mal zu einem angemessenen Preis finde, teste ich den wohl vorne mal [emoji848]


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Probleme mit ausreißenden Stollen bei Schwalbe


Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft, aber vielleicht fahre ich zu langsam Downhill und nehme die Kurven zu altersgerecht.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Falls ich den Mary mal zu einem angemessenen Preis finde


Warten wir auf den Testbericht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2017)

Habe heute nochmal das milde Wetter genutzt und bin die Strecke z.T. schonmal abgefahren. Bei machen Trails muss man etwas kämpfen und andere sind gut fahrbar, aber dafür super Wasserdurchfahrten; mal sehen was bis Sonntag davon geblieben ist.


----------



## eGlegacy (23. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 668113



Ist das noch Wiese oder ist das schon See?


----------



## Sirius6 (23. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ist das noch Wiese oder ist das schon See?


Würde sagen das sieht man wenn der vor fahrende plötzlich verschwindet xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (23. November 2017)

Hallo *Martin *ich bin Sonntag wieder dabei 
Es soll ja trocken bleiben  wenn du schon sagst du musst kämpfen dann wird es bestimmt cool


----------



## Sirius6 (23. November 2017)

Ich wäre als Neuling auch dabei  
Vielleicht nicht in perfekten Klamotten für das Wetter aber geht ja ums Mountainbiken  

Nur hier anmelden oder per Mail? 

Mal ne andere Frage wenn ihr die Wahl habt zwischen einem Santa Cruz Hightower und einem Santa Cruz Hightower LT, 
Anforderung wäre halt Trails im Harz  aber auch mal ne Tour rund um Braunschweig.

Frage hier noch mal explizit da ich gerne auch wüsste was die Leute hier den so fahren  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (23. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich wäre als Neuling auch dabei
> Vielleicht nicht in perfekten Klamotten für das Wetter aber geht ja ums Mountainbiken


Prima wenn du dabei bist 
Wie du schon sagst es geht um das Biken und gemeinsam Spaß zu haben


----------



## Tony- (23. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal das milde Wetter genutzt...
> Anhang anzeigen 668113


Ich auch, war aber irgendwie dunkel in Riddagshausen 


 
Noch ganze 4 Monate bis man Abends auch ohne Flutlicht am Fahrrad ne Runde drehen kann.


----------



## eGlegacy (23. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft, aber vielleicht fahre ich zu langsam Downhill und nehme die Kurven zu altersgerecht.


Verdammt, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu langsam 



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Würde sagen das sieht man wenn der vor fahrende plötzlich verschwindet xD


Jaja, nur dann heißt es wieder "29er vor" und dann ist man ganz schnell ganz weit vorne 



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage wenn ihr die Wahl habt zwischen einem Santa Cruz Hightower und einem Santa Cruz Hightower LT,
> Anforderung wäre halt Trails im Harz aber auch mal ne Tour rund um Braunschweig.


Da du mit dem Anforderungsprofil genau das fährst, was ich auch fahre, kann ich dir auf jeden Fall sagen, dass dir das normale Hightower mit 140/150mm Federweg vollkommen hin reicht!
Ich weiß zwar nicht, über welche Ausstattungsstufe du redest, aber für die Fahrten rund um BS kann man einen Dämüfer mit Lockout gut gebrauchen, die Touren fahre ich beim Monarch immer im Pedal-Preset.
Alles im Harz macht mit so einem 'Trailbike' sehr viel Laune. Klar, Enduro geht natürlich auch, war mir aber für die meisten Dinge einfach ne Nummer zu groß. Die 150/140 muss ich erstmal nutzen, da hat hinterher die Fahrtechnik noch gut was mitzureden.
Wenn du aber absehbar viel Zeit im Bikepark verbringen möchtest, dann eher Richtung  Long Travel. Aber von dem, was du schreibst, kann ich dir das normale empfehlen.

Falls du Lust hast, könntest du übrigens mal mein Jeffsy probesitzen, wenn dir Rahmengröße M zusagt. 29" mit 150mm Gabel und 140mm Rahmen, kommt also den Grundbedingungen des Hightowers recht nahe.


So, ich hoffe Sonntag klappt, melde mich auch mal mit an 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ist das noch Wiese oder ist das schon See?


Weg im See.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Würde sagen das sieht man wenn der vor fahrende plötzlich verschwindet xD


Habe ich zwei Passagen heute umfahren, die leider etwas nasse Füsse bedeutet hätten, aber vielleicht gehen die am Sonntag und ja, 29er müssen bei Wasserfurten vorfahren; dass Tretlager liegt da ja ein wenig höher.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> irgendwie dunkel in Riddagshausen


*Anton*, super Bild und schön das Du wieder fährst.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Nur hier anmelden oder per Mail?


*Chris* reicht per Mail.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Anforderung wäre halt Trails im Harz


Ich halte mich mal zurück für eine Empfehlung, da ich weder der Fahrtechniker bin noch der Harzkenner, aber mit euch kann sich das ja nächstes Jahr ändern. Für Braunschweig reicht 100mm.


----------



## Sirius6 (23. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Verdammt, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu langsam
> 
> 
> Jaja, nur dann heißt es wieder "29er vor" und dann ist man ganz schnell ganz weit vorne
> ...



Das wäre echt Nice sich mal das Teil auch aus der Nähe anzuschauen  
Jeffsy ist in alles Tests meist der Preis Leistungs Sieger 
Echt viel Rad immer für das gebotene Geld.

Würde mich echt freuen.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Weg im See.
> 
> Habe ich zwei Passagen heute umfahren, die leider etwas nasse Füsse bedeutet hätten, aber vielleicht gehen die am Sonntag und ja, 29er müssen bei Wasserfurten vorfahren; dass Tretlager liegt da ja ein wenig höher.
> 
> ...



Anmeldung ist raus hehe 

Nächsten Jahr ist ne Woche bzw Minimum nen Wochenende Harz Urlaub geplant, und ab in die Heimat(Region Odenwald bei Darmstadt) ist deutlich mehr Berge als hier hehe 

Für den Alltag will ich es halt auch nutzen da ich teils zur Arbeit schon nen schönen kleinen Waldtrail fahren kann 

Da ich ja wirklich nen gutes Cross Country habe will das nächste Bike schon etwas mehr in Richtung All Mounten haben.
Gerade als Einsteiger in dem Bereich ist man da echt aufgeschmissen, habe schon viel Zeit investiert zu recherchieren aber endgültig bleibt eigentlich nur Probefahren... 

Gibt es eigentlich ein angepeiltes Tempo? 
Nicht das ich da komplett aufgeschmissen bin xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (23. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Weg im See.


 eventuell wären bald Bikes mit Ballonreifen angebracht [emoji848]



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich halte mich mal zurück für eine Empfehlung, da ich weder der Fahrtechniker bin noch der Harzkenner, aber mit euch kann sich das ja nächstes Jahr ändern. Für Braunschweig reicht 100mm.


Na das Dicke.

Aber würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn wir es tatsächlich nächstes Jahr schaffen den Harz in der Gruppe zu erkunden!


----------



## eGlegacy (23. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt Nice sich mal das Teil auch aus der Nähe anzuschauen
> Jeffsy ist in alles Tests meist der Preis Leistungs Sieger
> Echt viel Rad immer für das gebotene Geld.
> 
> Würde mich echt freuen.



Das wäre überhaupt kann Problem, sehen uns dann ja Sonntag sowieso.

Übrigens, ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, würde aber wohl mit dem Zug fahren- also falls du das auch vor hast, könnten wir uns da ansprechen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein angepeiltes Tempo?


Gibt keins , wird angepasst an die Gruppe und dem Untergrund und keiner bleibt zurück; soll ja allen Spaß machen. Es wird sicherlich paar Passagen geben wo man etwas beißen muss, aber auf den Feldwegen kam man dann runter kommen. Ausfahrt und kein Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> wenn wir es tatsächlich nächstes Jahr schaffen den Harz in der Gruppe zu erkunden!


Kriegen wir hin.


----------



## schleppi (25. November 2017)

Martin wenn ich morgen früh halbwegs nüchtern bin komme ich auch, mein Bruder hat heute Geburtstag mal schauen wie spät es wird, daran mach ich das mal fest. Ansonsten hoffe ich mal du hast deinen Renner noch nicht auf Rolle umgebaut vielleicht schaffen wir es ja nächstes Wochenende, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mal ne Renner Runde einzuwerfen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Bruder hat heute Geburtstag


Ok, werden wir ja sehen ob Du wach wirst, wäre schön wenn es klappt. Thore und meine Tochter haben das gleiche Handicap. 


schleppi schrieb:


> deinen Renner noch nicht auf Rolle umgebaut


Habe ich schon, aber ich würde mit meinem Trek fahren, doch die Wetteraussichten sehen nächste Woche böse aus; Regen und ggf. schon weiss  und wir müssten wenn am Samstag gegen Mittag fahren, da ich Sonntag in Berlin bin.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin wenn ich morgen früh halbwegs nüchtern bin komme ich auch, mein Bruder hat heute Geburtstag mal schauen wie spät es wird,


Florian ich rechne fest mit dir
Es sind schon ein paar Wochen vergangen wo wir das letzte mal zusammen gefahren sind


----------



## eGlegacy (25. November 2017)

So, morgen gibts anscheinend knackig kalt, aber von oben trocken. Na schauen wir mal, wie viel wir schwimmen müssen


----------



## Luisfigo (25. November 2017)

Jo bitte Schwimmflossen einpacken


----------



## torstiohneh (25. November 2017)

Und Gummistiefel anziehen


----------



## Sirius6 (25. November 2017)

Also nur noch mal zur Wiederholung, morgen 9Uhr Feuerbrunnen Waggum... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## torstiohneh (25. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie dunkel in Riddagshausen


Ja, tolles Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> morgen 9Uhr Feuerbrunnen Waggum...


Chris, passt.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Und Gummistiefel anziehen


Torsten, super dass Du dabei bist.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> viel wir schwimmen müssen


Eine längere Wasserpassage und zwei können wir umfahren. Bis jetzt müssen sieben schwimmen.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. November 2017)

johnsk1983 schrieb:


> Ja "Syltfan" trifft es sehr gut


Oh man auf den ersten Blick dachte ich das wäre ein Lackschaden ...


----------



## torstiohneh (25. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, super dass Du dabei bist.


Ja *Martin*, das Rad liegt schon im Auto, die Radlsachen liegen bereit, jetzt muss ich nur noch rechtzeitig aus dem Bett kommen. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ersten Blick dachte ich das wäre ein Lackschaden ...


Torsten, super, bis morgen.


----------



## Sirius6 (25. November 2017)

Ist Waggum Start und Ziel? Gehe ich zumindest mal von aus wenn einige mit dem Auto kommen.. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## torstiohneh (25. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* bei eurer Tour hattet ihr sicherlich richtig mit dem Wind zu kämpfen.


*Martin*, der Wind hat weniger gestört als der Regen, oft waren Gehölze an den Wegen und wir waren nicht direkt im Wind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (25. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Gibt keins , wird angepasst an die Gruppe und dem Untergrund und keiner bleibt zurück; soll ja allen Spaß machen. Es wird sicherlich paar Passagen geben wo man etwas beißen muss, aber auf den Feldwegen kam man dann runter kommen. Ausfahrt und kein Rennen.


Weiß noch wie mir bei der Ersten Tour https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83117 mit euch am Ende kurz mal schwarz vor Augen geworden ist..
Aber ich habe es überlebt und die volgenden Touren haben nur noch Spaß gemacht. 



eGlegacy schrieb:


> So, morgen gibts anscheinend knackig kalt, aber von oben trocken. Na schauen wir mal, wie viel wir schwimmen müssen


Windig soll es werden.. Habe mir mal eine Kleine Tour nach Destedt und zurück durch die wälder geplant, mal schauen wievie nass von unten kommt..


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Waggum Start und Ziel


Jepp.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wind hat weniger gestört als der Regen


Morgen trocken und der Wind kommt aus Südwesten, werden wohl nur kurz Gegenwind haben.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> eine Kleine Tour nach Destedt und zurück durch die wälder geplant


Super; kurzer Bericht ist Pflicht.


----------



## schleppi (26. November 2017)

Adolfo ja das stimmt, wenn nicht müssen wir mal Samstags ne Runde einwerfen, wenn Du hier bist. So da ich ja schön geschlafen habe und es trocken ist fahre ich nachher vielleicht mal ne Runde, mal schauen ob Straße oder Wald.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. November 2017)

*Martin *super runde 
Ich versuche grade meine Füße aufzutauen  hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht besonders die Wasser Durchfahrt  die Jungs sind alle cool drauf mit so einer Gruppe macht es Spaß zu radeln Chrissi Respekt hast super durchgehalten  euch noch eine schönen Sonntag


----------



## Luisfigo (26. November 2017)




----------



## Luisfigo (26. November 2017)




----------



## eGlegacy (26. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *super runde


Jap, definitiv! Vielen Dank dafür!



Luisfigo schrieb:


> besonders die Wasser Durchfahrt


Ich dachte ja schon die bei der zweiten Tour, bei der ich dabei war, war nass- aber das hier war echt ne Nummer  Gut, am Ende waren die Füße dann auch wirklich kalt, aber das hat schon Laune gemacht.



 


 

Zuhause angekommen bekam das Jeffsy dann noch eine kalte Dusche und ich eine warme, das tat verdammt gut 
Schönen Restsonntag euch allen.


----------



## ogoe (26. November 2017)

Moin,

Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch. Hatte zwar noch 10 km Wind frontal am Kanal aber die Dusche (Füße haben ganz schön geprickelt) und der Kaffee danach  waren super. Bike ist auch geduscht und wartet auf den nächsten Einsatz.

Schönen Rest -Sonntag 

Ole


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2017)

Melde mich auch mal zurück. Bin wieder aufgetaut und Rad ist fertig für die nächste Sauerei.
Danke für das positive Feedback und hat mir super Spaß gemacht mit euch.  Alter, seit ihr *harte Jungs* ; ihr braucht keine Gummistiefel und macht alles mit, da hat ich schon welche, die Berührungsängste mit Brennnesseln hatten. Tretlager Unterwasser und das gleich zu Beginn. Asche auf mein Haupt , da habe ich auch nicht mit gerechnet, aber war geil, wenn man wie mit einem Boot durch das Wasser pflügt.
Die Strecke von 35 Kilometer mit ca. 180 Höhenmeter ging von Waggum Richtung Braunschweig und weiter nach Hordorf und Wendhausen. Die Trail- u. Wiesenpassagen von ca. 16 Kilometer haben z.T. Körner gekostet.
Dank an *Chris*, super durchgehalten und ohne Handschuhe; Wahnsinn.



  
Die restlichen Bilder wieder auf meiner Profilseite und in zwei Wochen Start im Süden und vielleicht ein wenig trockener.
Schönes Restwochenende. Die Wanne nach der Tour ein Traum.


----------



## Sirius6 (26. November 2017)

Bin mittlerweile wieder Zuhause angekommen und nach Duschen und warmen Klamotten wieder aufm Berg hehe

Muss wirklich ein Riesen Danke Schön aussprechen an alle, das ich teilnehmen dufte  

Würde gerne auch bei der nächsten Tour mitmachen wenn es den euch nichts ausmacht.

Die Tour mir vor allem 3 Dinge gezeigt:
-Braunschweig und Umgebung kann wirklich sehr schön Mountenbiken 
-Ich muss an Kraft und Kondition zunehmen um mit euch mit halten zu können, was auch mein Ziel ist.
-Meine Vorbereitung muss besser werden,
Zu trinken und etwas zu essen ist nie schlecht dabei zu haben, bzw wohl eher ein Wichtiger Punkt (Vielen Dank noch mal an meine Sponsoren , ich revanchiere mich dafür auf jeden Fall)

Um ehrlich zu sein wurde ich auch etwas überrumpelt vom zumindest für mich harten Waldstück mit dem Schlamm.
Das geht immens auf die Kondition und belastet die Oberschenkel Muskulatur doch etwas mehr als gedacht hehe 

Ich hatte Handschuhe übrigens dabei, die waren mir allerdings zu steif also hab ich sie weg gelassen. Wer beim Bund in der Grundausbildung in Stetten zur Übung war und in einem wirklich kalten Winter bei -21 Grad den schockt das nicht ;-)

Also ich muss sagen es hat mir tierischen Spaß gemacht  

Und was ich auch aussprechen muss ist Respekt an euch, reißt nicht jeder die Kilometerzahl runter in dem Gelände.

P.S.: Vermisst jemand seine Handschuhe?  Als wir noch nen Moment am Feuerbrunnen standen wurden wir von einer netten alten Dame drauf hin gewiesen das ja noch ein paar Handschuhe dort lagen auf der Hauptstraße.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supasash (26. November 2017)

Ja, das sind meine Handschuhe. Habe sie schon vermisst. Wäre nett, wenn du sie beim nächsten Mal mitbringen könntest.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sirius6 (26. November 2017)

Na klar  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Würde gerne auch bei der nächsten Tour mitmachen wenn es den euch nichts ausmacht.


Du bist fest eingeplant  und denk an Antons Worte, beim nächsten mal wird es noch einfacher.


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2017)

Das Wasser auf den Bildern sieht echt mal nass aus  Habe heute morgen meine Tour zur einer Stadtrundfahrt umgeplant, da ich gucken wollte ob man durch das Verlassene Rangierbahnhof von Bebelhof bis zum Ringgleis kommt. 

Das geht! sogar besser als gedach, die Stadt hat den Ringgleis bis zur der brücke über die Ocker verlängert (Gelb), ist zwar noch gesperrt aber da laufen schon Leute rum.
 
Der "rote" Abschnitt war auch gut fahrbar, zwischen den Gleisbetten sind irgendwie keine Bäume Gewachsen und es haben sich stockgerade Schluchten gebildet. Ist irgendwie cool..

Später habe ich noch eine Tankstelle gefunden, wo man nur mir komischer Währung "DM" zahlen kann..  aber die scheinen sonntags geschlossen zu haben.

Dann habe ich noch einen Interressanten Hinterhof gefunden voller Schrottautos, die vor sich hingammeln. Gibt echt seltsame Ecken hier im Braunschweig.

Bezüglich der Reifenfrage.. ich finds, dass der 3.0er Nobby Nick ein hervorragender Winter-matschreifen ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2017)

Hallo *Anton*, super Runde und Du glaubst es nicht, am 12.11 sind wir die Sonntagsrunde zurück über das Ringgleis bis zur Alten Frankfurterstrasse gefahren. Marko und ich hatten philosophiert ob man da schon lang fahren kann; interessante Information. Auf google earth habe ich gesehen, dass man über die Echobrücke fährt; sicherlich ein super Blick.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> noch eine Tankstelle gefunden, wo man nur mir komischer Währung "DM" zahlen kann.





Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Interressanten Hinterhof gefunden voller Schrottautos


Gibt schon interessante Ecken in Braunschweig, aber die kenne ich auch nicht.
Bist Du dann Alte Salzdahlumer Strasse runter oder kann man bis Borsigstrasse fahren.


----------



## schleppi (26. November 2017)

Du kannst vom Hauptgüterbahnhof bis zum Kennel quasi durchfahren, dan fängt ja langsam das Ringgleis jetzt an.
Entweder am Hauptgüterbahnhof vom Busdepot reinfahren oder aber Am Bahnausbesserungswerk wo es auch zum Bunker der Bahn im  Bebelhof geht da ist der Damm etwas abgesenkt da kommt man auch locker durch. Größtenteils sind die alten Schienen dort weggerissen aber ein paar Gebäude stehen noch. Ist aber alles Bahngelände nur zur Info


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2017)

Bin hinter dem Lockpark in der Borsingstraße rein. Das erstenn Meter sind etwas schwierig wegen dem Groben Kies und dem Zeug was da rumliegt, zwischen Salzdahlumer und Oker ist es aber super fahrbar.


----------



## schleppi (26. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Der "rote" Abschnitt war auch gut fahrbar, zwischen den Gleisbetten sind irgendwie keine Bäume Gewachsen und es haben sich stockgerade Schluchten gebildet. Ist irgendwie cool..


Da waren früher auch noch Gleise verlegt die aber inzwischen weggerissen wurden.
War früher nen schicker Kinderspielplatz neben der Herzogsberge als dort noch Betrieb war


----------



## schleppi (26. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bin hinter dem Lockpark in der Borsingstraße rein. Das erstenn Meter sind etwas schwierig wegen dem Groben Kies und dem Zeug was da rumliegt, zwischen Salzdahlumer und Oker ist es aber super fahrbar.


Wenn Du da nicht ganz durch fährst bis dahin wo du links gefahren bist sonder nur rein und dann gleich links kommst du zum Bunkereingang der Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2017)

Danke, werden wir mal gemeinsam befahren


----------



## torstiohneh (27. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
trotz oder gerade wegen der bereits beschriebenen schweren Verhältnisse war es eine super Tour gestern.
Danke *Martin* fürs Guiden, ist immer wieder schön mit euch zu fahren.





Haben wie die Kinder schön im Wasser und Matsch gespielt und der schwere Boden hat wieder Körner gekostet so muss das sein.
@ogeo, Respekt Ole 20km on top, das hätte ich nicht wirklich gebraucht.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. November 2017)

Ein paar weitere Bilder habe ich gerade ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2017)

Super *Torsten*, daß es noch zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt im alten Jahr geklappt hat und wir hatten unseren Spaß. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Respekt Ole 20km on top, das hätte ich nicht wirklich gebraucht.


Ich auch nicht  und dann noch Gegenwind.


----------



## schleppi (29. November 2017)

So da das Wetter ja schön war hab ich mich heute erstmal ganz in Ruhe 50km auf den Renner geschwungen, irgendwas muss man ja machen wenn man zwangsweise zuhause sitzt. Lockerer 28er Schnitt im Flachland und das Wetter genossen .
BTW Martin vielleicht passt das Wetter ja am Samstag für ne kleine Runde Renner.
Ach und kannst du zufällig noch 2 fast neue Conti Grand Prix 4000 S II gebrauchen? Werde jetzt zum Winter erstmal die 4 Seasons aufbauen und wenn gar nichts mehr geht die Crosser Bereifung, allerdings glaube ich nicht das ich zum Sommer hin wieder Lust habe auf die 4000 umzubauen, da die 4 Seasons auch im Sommer und bei Nässe sehr gut sein sollen und ich gehöre ja nicht zu den Leuten die bei Rennen mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> in Ruhe 50km auf den Renner geschwungen


Wahnsinn , bei 3 Grad, da hätte ich keine Gesichtszüge mehr; eher Botox gespritzt. 


schleppi schrieb:


> 2 fast neue Conti Grand Prix 4000 S II gebrauchen?


Nehme ich fürs Bianchi nächste Saison.


schleppi schrieb:


> vielleicht passt das Wetter ja am Samstag für ne kleine Runde


... soll trocken und sonnig sein, aber 3 Grad oder weniger. Lieber eine Testrunde im Mascheroder Holz, da wäre Adolfo sicherlich auch dabei.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. November 2017)

Lieber eine Testrunde im Mascheroder Holz, da wäre Adolfo sicherlich auch dabei.[/QUOTE]

Müssten wir mal besprechen 

Weil Ich am Wochenende 1 Tag mit den Kindern im Harz bin zum rodeln


----------



## schleppi (29. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wahnsinn , bei 3 Grad, da hätte ich keine Gesichtszüge mehr; eher Botox gespritzt.
> 
> Nehme ich fürs Bianchi nächste Saison.
> 
> ... soll trocken und sonnig sein, aber 3 Grad oder weniger. Lieber eine Testrunde im Mascheroder Holz, da wäre Adolfo sicherlich auch dabei.



So kalt fand ich es nun auch nicht, die ersten 2 km waren etwas frisch aber sonst gute Temperatur, aber ich bin ja sowieso relativ unempfindlich was die Temperaturen angeht. Mit der sonne war es aufjedenfall ne schöne Runde .

Wegen den Conti können wir die Tage mal quatschen, da ich wusste das du die auch fährst dachte ich mir ich frag dich mal, sind jetzt vielleicht 150km gelaufen, also kaum zu sehen das sie verbaut waren. Der Renner stand ja in letzter Zeit mehr bei Velocity wegen Defekten als das er gefahren wurde .

Adolfo dann quatschen wir mal, Samstag wäre da angesagt da Martin ja Sonntag nicht da ist


----------



## schleppi (29. November 2017)

Martin wenn Samstag MTB dann könnte ich Dir auch die Einfahrt zum Bahndamm zeigen in Richtung Kennel. Dann könnten wir entweder Rote Wiese oder Heidberg See oder bei mir starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Samstag MTB


Ok, starten wir Rote Wiese und sagen 14 Uhr Starttermin. Ich melde mich nochmal, falls ich länger arbeiten muss. Bezahle dann auch gleich die Reifen.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. November 2017)

Halli Hallo in die Runde,

Mal ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Kleidung,
Habt ihr da Empfehlungen was ich mir zulegen sollte? 

Also geplant ist den Monat ne MTB Hose und ne Winter Radlerhose und Handschuhe 
Die Hose würde ich nur 3/4 bzw als Kurze Hose bestellen das ich sie auch im Sommer nutzen kann. Oder spricht da was gegen?  Die Winter Radler Hose natürlich in lang...  
MFG Chris  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (30. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Mal ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Kleidung,
> Habt ihr da Empfehlungen was ich mir zulegen sollte?
> ...



Moin Chris!
MTB Hose und Handschuhe klingen auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr gut. Hose reicht ne kurze. Für den Winter mache ich es dann z.B. so, dass ich eine Sporthose unter die Radhose drunter ziehe, da ich den Style sonst nicht mag, wenn ich nur sone Enge Sporthose anhabe  So kann ich im Winter und Sommer die gleiche Hose nutzen und ziehe, wie gesagt, im Winter einfach noch was drunter.

Ansonsten kann ich für den Winter einen Buff wärmstens empfehlen- die Dinger sind genial. Die kann man in der Übergangszeit als reinen Halswärmer nutzen und dann jetzt, wenn es kälter ist, kann man sie sich bis über den Kopf ziehen und unter dem Helm tragen. Dabei sind sie aber total angenehm, da leicht. Hier lohnt sich (mMn) sogar die Version aus Merino. 

Ansonsten hatte ich gar nicht auf deine Schuhe geachtet- da du ja Flats fährst, machen sich richtige MTB Schuhe mit ner entsprechenden Sohle sehr gut- Fiveten zum Beispiel. Gab/gibt es die Tage sogar in einigen Shops im Angebot. 

Beste Grüße
Janick


----------



## Tony- (30. November 2017)

Ich bin seit neustem glücklich mit der Endura Singletrack II Hose in lang. Die ist Winddicht, Wasserabweisend, ist für die Position aufm Fahrrad vorgeformt, hat Luftungsschlitze und sieht gut aus.  Für den Winter beforzuge ich aber eine lange Hose, die sich über den Schuh legt, so sifft nicht so viel Nass rein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> ich eine Sporthose unter die Radhose drunter ziehe, da ich den Style sonst nicht mag, wenn ich nur sone Enge Sporthose anhabe


*Janick* stimmt, doch ich will nicht Extraklamotten für das MTB kaufen und mit Shorts auf dem Renner ist noch uncooler, aber ich werde mir eine wasser- u. winddichte Shorts kaufen und die drüber ziehen, dann bleibt da wenigstens alles trocken. Ich trage Thermoträgerhosen von Vaude und Dynamics und Thermotrikot von Dynamics und ich bekomme nur noch kalte Hände und Füsse. Wollte mit jetzt doch mal Winterschuhe zulegen, die auch wasserdicht sind.


----------



## Tony- (30. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wollte mit jetzt doch mal Winterschuhe zulegen, die auch wasserdicht sind.


Bin auch am Überlegen welche ich mir bestellen soll.. Die SHIMANO SH-MW5 sehen ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (30. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick* stimmt, doch ich will nicht Extraklamotten für das MTB kaufen und mit Shorts auf dem Renner ist noch uncooler, aber ich werde mir eine wasser- u. winddichte Shorts kaufen und die drüber ziehen, dann bleibt da wenigstens alles trocken. Ich trage Thermoträgerhosen von Vaude und Dynamics und Thermotrikot von Dynamics und ich bekomme nur noch kalte Hände und Füsse. Wollte mit jetzt doch mal Winterschuhe zulegen, die auch wasserdicht sind.



Ja, das glaube ich. Bei nem Renner ist das ja auch nochmal was anderes- da muss es ja 'eng' anliegen 

Wasserdicht für unsere Touren wären wohl Gummistiefel mit Schnürung oben?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Die SHIMANO SH-MW5 sehen ganz gut aus.


Super *Anton*, die wollte ich auch bei Stadler in Hannover kaufen; von 179,50 auf 133 runtergesetzt und die Shorst Fox Attack Water Bike.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Wasserdicht für unsere Touren wären wohl Gummistiefel mit Schnürung oben?


... und ich brauch die noch mit Klicks. Gibts sowas.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. November 2017)

*Mit*
_MTB "Extreme GTX Winterschuh"_
_bin ich zufrieden _

_Wenn es kalt wird _
_Trage ich dies Hose _
_CRAFT - X-over Bike Pants - Radhose_


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Extreme GTX Winterschuh


... kein Schnapper, aber bis - 15°; daß richtige für Südländer.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. November 2017)

Sorry
habe noch was vergessen
Ab -0 grad brauchen Portugiesen auch das 
https://www.thermopad.de/


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ab -0 grad brauchen Portugiesen auch das


 super, aber dafür braucht ihr keine Sonnencreme Faktor 30 im Sommer.


----------



## schleppi (30. November 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ok, starten wir Rote Wiese und sagen 14 Uhr Starttermin. Ich melde mich nochmal, falls ich länger arbeiten muss. Bezahle dann auch gleich die Reifen.


Da bin ich dabei, die Reifen bringe ich Dir dann auch gleich mit, den Rest klären wir dann da unter uns


----------



## schleppi (30. November 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sorry
> habe noch was vergessen
> Ab -0 grad brauchen Portugiesen auch das
> https://www.thermopad.de/



Adolfo


----------



## schleppi (30. November 2017)

Handschuhe kann ich Dir die hier empfehlen https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...=670d3670cec0d54161db60aad98fbc4b&fo_s=gplade
Fahre ich jetzt 2 Jahre im Winter und hatte selbst bei Minusgraden noch nie kalten Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei, die Reifen bringe ich Dir dann auch gleich mit


Super. Ich habe eine 25 Kilometer Strecke gebaut mit Bahnstrecke und Testfahrt durch Mascherode; nehme mal Werkzeug mit.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. November 2017)

Danke für die Tipps, 

Werde Samstag mal zu Velo in BS gehen. Vielleicht haben die ja ein paar Sachen da 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Werde Samstag mal zu Velo in BS gehen


Sind sehr gut sortiert und sehr hilfsbereit. Karstadt im Einrichtungshaus sind auch ganz gut, habe gerade für mich und meine Tochter runtergesetzte Winterhandschuhe von Ziener dort gekauft. Florian kann Ute ggf. Chris helfen bei Velo.


----------



## schleppi (30. November 2017)

Chris wenn du Samstag zu Velocity gehst, dann musst du sowieso zu Radbekleidungen da erwartet dich dann eine nette schlanke junggebliebene frau . Der bestellst du einen netten Gruß von Florian und sagst das du mit mir MTB fährst. Dann frag einfach nach Endura winterhandschuhe und lass dich beraten. Ist ne ganz nette. Wenn ich meine Mutter vorher noch sehe kann ich ihr ja schon mal Bescheid sagen das du kommst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Verlassene Rangierbahnhof von Bebelhof bis zum Ringgleis


*Anton* wir waren heute auch dort und danke für den Tip.
*Florian* schöne Entdeckungstour und war für mich alles neu und super Ausblicke, die ich noch nicht kannte. Ich stand noch nicht auf der höchsten Brücke von Braunschweig. Gut dass wir in beide Richtungen mal gefahren sind, sonst hätten wir den idealen Weg nicht gefunden.
Paar Impressionen von dort, denn wenn da mal das Ringgleis lang geht sind die Ausblicke wohl weg.



       
Laune der Natur, denn die Bäume wachsen im alten Gleisbett und nicht auf den Grünstreifen mit Moos.



War etwas komisch darüber zu laufen " die Brücke die ins Nichts führt".


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Dezember 2017)

Hört sich gut an  
Leider konnte ich nicht mitfahren   Freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich nicht mitfahren


Holen wir nach. 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag


Mal schauen ob es klappt, wir haben ja zwei Alternativen.


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2017)

Ja Martin war ne schöne Tour. Nicht lang aber mit viel Spaß und guter Laune. Ein Teil davon kannte ich ja aber halt auch noch nicht alles. Nun hat es mal gepasst komplett zu fahren..
Adolf  hast was verpasst .
Ein paar Bilder hab ich dann  auch noch.


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Dezember 2017)

Sehr geil *Florian 
Coole Bilder *


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sehr geil *Florian
> Coole Bilder *


Danke Adolfo nächstes mal kommste auch mit drauf


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2017)

Apropo nächstes mal usw. was macht denn eigentlich das Portugiesische Rennrad??????? Mir war so als ob da jemand auch eines kaufen wollte


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Portugiesische Rennrad???????


Die Planung läuft


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Dezember 2017)

und läuft und läuft und läuft... ich glaube er hat einfach schiss.


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Dezember 2017)

@schleppi / @Oberhutzel coole Bilder , bei uns hat es Unmengen an Schnee , daher bin ich in der letzten Zeit mehr auf den LL-Latten als auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, mal sehen vielleicht morgen mal mit dem Fatty, wenn die Sommerbereifung ausreicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> und läuft und läuft und läuft...


wie ein Käfer.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ich glaube er hat einfach schiss.


... er kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden; halt Südländer .


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> und läuft und läuft und läuft... ich glaube er hat einfach schiss.


Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen gut Ding braucht weile, aber das ist jetzt schon mehr Langeweile , na mal schauen wann es soweit ist und er Schmalspurbereift durch die Gegend rollt.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @schleppi / @Oberhutzel coole Bilder , bei uns hat es Unmengen an Schnee , daher bin ich in der letzten Zeit mehr auf den LL-Latten als auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, mal sehen vielleicht morgen mal mit dem Fatty, wenn die Sommerbereifung ausreicht.



Danke Dir wir hatte auch unseren Spaß, zum Glück ohne Schnee, denn mit Schnee kannst du da nicht mehr fahren, das ist einfach zu gefährlich mit den Resten von den Schienen und zwischendurch hast du da immer Löcher und Schächte die offen sind.
Die Latten darfst Du auch gerne behalten Simone die haben keine Bremsen damit kann ich nich um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Zeit mehr auf den LL-Latten als auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen


... werden wir dieses Jahr sicherlich auch wieder machen , doch mit dem Fat durch den Schnee finde ich spannender  und fehlt mir noch im Erfahrungsschatz.


----------



## Kniggy (3. Dezember 2017)

Den neuen Ringgleisteil sind Bene und ich letzten Donnerstag im dunkeln abgefahren.. Irgendwann wurde uns diese Gleis Geschichte aber etwas zu gruselig und einen richtigen Weg gab es dann auch nicht mehr. Zumindest haben wir ihn nicht gefunden..  Sind dann rechts runter und bei dem Spielplatz an der Borsigstr rausgekommen. 
Der Teil durch die Birken war aber echt cool!


----------



## schleppi (3. Dezember 2017)

Dann seid ihr rechtzeitig runter danach wird das im dunkeln dann langsam kein Spaß mehr. Der "Weg" führt dann nalt über Schotter und durch gestrüp. 
So da uns irgendwer ja etwas mehr Schnee geschickt hat kann ich den Renner heute wohl in der Garage lassen Martin .
Aber ne Runde MTB wäre dann das richtige glaub ich um das Wetter mal auszunutzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Aber ne Runde MTB wäre dann das richtige glaub ich um das Wetter mal auszunutzen.


Hätte ich heute sicherlich auch gemacht; im Wald die ersten Spuren legen.


Kniggy schrieb:


> Den neuen Ringgleisteil sind Bene und ich letzten Donnerstag im dunkeln abgefahren.


... *Marko* im Dunkeln ist schon eine Ansage und da hat *Florian* recht, da waren einige Löcher wo man kurzfristig sein Rad und sich selber versenken konnte.


Kniggy schrieb:


> einen richtigen Weg


Ich glaube wir haben jetzt eine durchgehende Strecke bis Borsigstrasse gefunden und ich habe schon eine Tour gebaut, wo ich den Teil mit eingebunden habe.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2017)

Also ich bin da völlig unschuldig , hab euch keine einzige Flocke rübergeschickt, will alles hier behalten.  

Aber ne Runde mit dem MTB ist doch auch schön, RR-Wetter mit 18 Grad kommt dann bestimmt wieder an Weihnachten .

Und was die Latten angeht, da fehlt mir ab und an auch die Bremse, aber zumindest fällt man weich. 

Schönen 1. Advent.


----------



## Tony- (3. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton* wir waren heute auch dort und danke für den Tip.
> *Florian* schöne Entdeckungstour....


Sehr cool  Habe mich alleine nicht so recht getraut da irgenwas weiter zu erkunden, bin nur schnell durchgehuscht. Ist schon irgedwie schaurig da... hinter dem Parkplatz da zwischen den Gleisen und der Oker kannn man nen stück reinfahren, habe mich vot 4 Jahren mal da hinein verirrt.. Da saßen irgendwelche Typen rum und haben was komisches geraucht, einer irrte im Gebüsch rum und als ich wieder raus bin kam mir so eine seltsame Gestalt in einer S&M Montur entgegen..  einer von denen hat mich dann 1-2 km weit "unauffällig" auf seinem Damenrad vervolgt.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> t. Ist schon irgedwie schaurig da..


 Dann fahre ich beim nächsten mal mit  da könnt ihr euch hinter mir verstecken 
Wenn ihr Angst bekommt


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2017)

Scheint ja ne interessante Gegend zu sein , passt aber gut auf, es laufen einfach zu viele Verrückte rum, und ich glaube auf den Portugiesen solltet ihr da nicht unbedingt bauen.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Portugiesen solltet ihr da nicht unbedingt bauen.



Frechheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (3. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Aber ne Runde mit dem MTB ist doch auch schön, RR-Wetter mit 18 Grad kommt dann bestimmt wieder an Weihnachten .


Da kannst Du mal ganz stark von ausgehen . Wobei trocken reicht mir ich fahre auch bei -5° noch Renner .


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich beim nächsten mal mit



Das will ich doch mal hoffen mein lieber 



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Sehr cool  ....dem Parkplatz da zwischen den Gleisen und der Oker....



Dann warst Du auf dem Kennelparkplatz unterhalb des Ringgleis und ja cool war die Tour, ich sag ja wir hatten ne Menge Spaß, allerdings sind wir oben auf dem Damm vom Ringgleis bis zum Hauptgüterbahnhof durch gefahren und dann Richtung Borsigstr und dort wieder rein und zurück um den besten Weg durch das Gestrüpp usw zu suchen.



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> einer irrte im Gebüsch rum und als ich wieder raus bin kam mir so eine seltsame Gestalt in einer S&M Montur entgegen..  einer von denen hat mich dann 1-2 km weit "unauffällig" auf seinem Damenrad vervolgt.



Wir haben in meiner Abschleppdienst Zeit dort mal Falschparker hin umgesetzt beim Nachtlauf, die Polizei meinte nur wir möchten bitte vorne abladen nicht das wir stören das wäre der Braunschweiger Schwulenparkplatz mit komischen Aktivitäten im Gebüsch hinten


----------



## schleppi (3. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne interessante Gegend zu sein , passt aber gut auf, es laufen einfach zu viele Verrückte rum, und ich glaube auf den Portugiesen solltet ihr da nicht unbedingt bauen.


Vielleicht mag er das ja dann haben wir auch Ruhe 



Luisfigo schrieb:


> Frechheit


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag er das ja dann haben wir auch Ruhe


Stimmt, so kann man das auch betrachten.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Dezember 2017)

*Florian *das gibt für dich nächste Woche eine extra strafrunde 
Die Senhora aus den Bergen 
Ist sehr mutig  wir klären das mal unter 4 Augen wenn Sie wieder bei einer unserern Touren dabei ist


----------



## schleppi (3. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Florian *das gibt für dich nächste Woche eine extra strafrunde


Bin krank .
Dafür fahre ich jetzt glaube ich gleich ne Runde


----------



## Tony- (3. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> das wäre der Braunschweiger Schwulenparkplatz mit komischen Aktivitäten im Gebüsch hinten



Oh gott .. gut, dass ich mitm Fahrrad schnell das Weite gesucht habe.  
Als ich heute morgen im Halbschlaf den Schnee gesehen habe bin ich schnell in die Küche Kaffe kochen und dann ab nach draußen bevor aus dem schönem Weiß braune Suppe wird. Erst Richtung Riddagshausen und dann durch die innenstadt ne kleine Runde aufm Fahrrad gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (3. Dezember 2017)

Da kann ich mithalten war gerade ne kleine 25km Runde im Süden unterwegs. Im Wald und auf dem Feld liegt teilweise bis 10 cm Schnee und darunter Matsch. 20km von der Tour haben ganz schön Körner gekostet aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis .

Da findet man dann auch den mit Abstand geilsten Weihnachtsmann der Welt .



Oder noch ein wenig Nostalgie, auch wenn die da schon länger rumsteht und bekannt sein dürfte.


 
Und ein wenig Winterwonderland.


 

 

Und der wasserpegel der Wabe ist immer noch nicht wirklich gesunken.


 
Alles in allem ne schöne Tour man gut das ich los gefahren bin.

Achso noch extra für meinen Martin. Ich war auch noch auf Entdeckerreise, ich hab auch 2 Zugänge zu dem weiterführenden Ringgleis Richtung riddagshausen gefunden allerdings kam kurz danach die Ernüchterung 


 
Ohne schweres Gerät ist da kein durchkommen mehr.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich war zwar wieder nur auf den Latten unterwegs, aber ein paar Handybilder hab ich auch


----------



## Tony- (3. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich war zwar wieder nur auf den Latten unterwegs..


Und das alles vor der Haustür ja.. ?


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Dezember 2017)

Die Bilder ohne Worte 
Einfach ein Traum


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2017)

Super ist man kurz in der Hauptstadt und verpasst die schönen Erlebnisberichte vom Wochenende. Ich kann leider dazu heute nichts betragen, alles grau gewesen.
*Simone*, das nenne ich Schneelandschaft, ein Traum  und dann blauer Himmel , den gibt es bei uns nicht mehr.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Und das alles vor der Haustür ja.. ?


*Anton* da können wir leider nicht gegen anstinken , aber deine Bilder haben mir auch gefallen und es hat gedauert bis ich die Brücke zum Theater zuorden konnte. Macht aber Spaß wenn man es dann erkennt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2017)

Ja, direkt hinter'm Haus, kann im Keller die Latten anschnallen und quasi direkt auf die täglich frisch gespurte Loipe. 

Gott sei Dank sind wir hier auf dem Berg auch ein wenig vom Ortskern entfernt, sodass sich nur richtig sportliche Touristen hier herumtreiben, nicht die ganzen Bergbahnwanderer.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2017)

Man muss allerdings die Einsamkeit mögen, aber im Alter weiss man das zu schätzen, habe mich ja über vierzig Jahre in Hannover / Berlin ausgetobt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Achso noch extra für meinen Martin


*Florian* super; Erkundung gefällt mir besonders  und ich hätte heute auch gerne den Neuschnee als erster angefahren.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne interessante Gegend zu sein


*Simone* das wusste ich auch nicht; hier lernt man in allen Bereichen dazu.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ich glaube auf den Portugiesen solltet ihr da nicht unbedingt bauen.


*Adolfo* holt sicherlich gleich Hilfe.


----------



## schleppi (3. Dezember 2017)

Martin du sollst ja auch mal was neues kennen lernen und da ich hier geboren bin hab ich mich schon immer im Süden rumgetrieben. Schade ist das sie hinter dem busdepot jetzt alles eingezäunt haben. Da gab es noch schöne Trails, aber gut man kann nicht alles haben. Früher waren wir noch im kalkwerk in Mascherode unterwegs, aber da führt auch kein weg mehr rein da es auch privat ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2017)

*Torsten* and Friend; wart ihr Sonntag im Norden auf Tour oder hat der Schnee abgeschreckt.


----------



## eGlegacy (4. Dezember 2017)

Boah, richtig klasse Bilder hier! Sehr geil!
Leider ist es ja einfach nicht kalt genug, als dass der Schnee auch nur ANsatzweise leigen bleiben würde- ist ja schon wieder alles weg.

Übrigens hat sich beim Jeffsy eines der beiden Tretlager verabschiedet- schwer zu sagen ob das an den Wasserdurchfahrten lag, aber ich verbaue auf jeden Fall ein neues


----------



## schleppi (4. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Übrigens hat sich beim Jeffsy eines der beiden Tretlager verabschiedet


Mit leichten Verlusten ist zu rechnen


----------



## eGlegacy (4. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Mit leichten Verlusten ist zu rechnen


Unbedingt  Nur zieht das beim ersten Mal immer solche Kreise, wenn man das Werkzeug noch nicht hat. (Wer hat sich eigentlich den Pressfit-Mist ausgedacht?) 
Habe erstmal Werkzeuge im CAD Designed und lasse die bei meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb fertigen -.-


----------



## Tony- (4. Dezember 2017)

Wäschst du Fahrrad mit Hochdruckreiniger?


----------



## eGlegacy (4. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wäschst du Fahrrad mit Hochdruckreiniger?


Ne, Quatsch. Gießkanne mit diesem Streuaufsatz oder Gartenschlauch auf Regeneinstellung. Und nie direkt auf die Lager. Aber die Lager waren wohl von Anfang an nicht geschaut gefettet, das werde ich bei den neuen vorm Einbau machen und außerdem schaue ich mal, ob ich die alten retten kann, am Hardtail hatte ich die Lager Mal komplett auseinandergenommen, die Kugeln gereinigt und wieder zusammen gesetzt, das war super gut machbar.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> eines der beiden Tretlager verabschiedet


... ist halt ein Verschleißteil und bei meinem Hollowtech II ist die Montage auch kein großer Akt und die Preise überschaubar. Presslager sind sicherlich aufwendiger, schon allein wegen dem Abziehern, die man dafür braucht. Dies nervt mich bei meiner XTR Kurbel auch; lieber XT, Schraube los und ab.


----------



## Tony- (4. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ne, Quatsch. Gießkanne mit diesem Streuaufsatz oder Gartenschlauch auf Regeneinstellung. Und nie direkt auf die Lager.


Achso, dann wirds nicht an der Wäsche liegen. Hab mal mein MTB an der Tanke mit dem Stahl gewaschen schon hats angefangen hier und dort zu knarzen..


----------



## Sirius6 (4. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Übrigens hat sich beim Jeffsy eines der beiden Tretlager verabschiedet- schwer zu sagen ob das an den Wasserdurchfahrten lag, aber ich verbaue auf jeden Fall ein neues


Manche Teile zu reparieren wird einem echt schwer gemacht das stimmt...
Hoffe ja das Tretlager neu machen mir erst mal erspart bleibt.

Also Sonntag die Harz Tour werde ich auslassen da mir 1000HM einfach zu krass erscheinen.

Werde Sonntag stattdessen mir den Prinzenpark in Bs genauer anschauen und ein wenig Fahrtechnik üben 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 435793 (7. Dezember 2017)

Werde Sonntag stattdessen mir den Prinzenpark in Bs genauer anschauen und ein wenig Fahrtechnik üben


----------



## Deleted 435793 (7. Dezember 2017)

Werde Sonntag stattdessen mir den Prinzenpark in Bs genauer anschauen und ein wenig Fahrtechnik üben



Ab wann denn Sonntag, und wo?


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Dezember 2017)

Würde gegen 11 Uhr sagen (Habe am Vortag noch Weihnachtsfeier hehe) am Hauptbahnhof, würde mit dem Zug anreisen. Da passt mir das am besten von der Strecke und wäre auch mehr zum erkunden des Geländes Gedacht.

Würde halt einmal alles mir anschauen und daraus zum Abschluss noch ne kleine Strecke machen die man im Abschluss noch abfährt. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (7. Dezember 2017)

Wo willst du denn im Prinzenpark fahren? Ich meine durch den Prinzenpark biste innerhalb von nicht mal 5 Minuten durch.
Hinter dem Bunker gibt es noch ein paar Sprünge, wenn sie noch nicht entfernt wurden und mitten im Park ne Halfpipe usw. allerdings eher weniger für MTB geeignet.
Da wäre dann doch eher das Lechlumer Holz zwischen BS und WF interessant für sowas. Da laufen einem auch nicht soviele Leute im Weg rum wie in einem der belebtesten Parks in BS


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn im Prinzenpark fahren? Ich meine durch den Prinzenpark biste innerhalb von nicht mal 5 Minuten durch.
> Hinter dem Bunker gibt es noch ein paar Sprünge, wenn sie noch nicht entfernt wurden und mitten im Park ne Halfpipe usw. allerdings eher weniger für MTB geeignet.
> Da wäre dann doch eher das Lechlumer Holz zwischen BS und WF interessant für sowas. Da laufen einem auch nicht soviele Leute im Weg rum wie in einem der belebtesten Parks in BS



Plane heute abend mal ne Tour, Hauptbahnhof als Start mit Lechumer Holz und dem Wolfenbüttler Bombenkrater

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag die Harz Tour werde ich auslassen da mir 1000HM einfach zu krass erscheinen.


*Chris*, *Torge* und *Florian* wir werden die Harztour verschieben, da am Sonntag Böen bis fast 90 km/h sind und Schneefall, dass heißt mit Verwehungen müssten wir rechnen und wir wollen ja fahren und nicht schieben.
Die Einladung geht heute raus, aber so viel, wir starten im Süden und ich werde eine Einsteigerunde von 30 Kilometer anbieten, also für alle machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (7. Dezember 2017)

*Martin *ich bin dabei 
Wenn es kein matsch gibt 
Könnte ich mir vorstellen mit dem Fsi zufahren  sonst wird es schmutzig


----------



## schleppi (7. Dezember 2017)

Hmm 30km Martin, da lohnt das Aufstehen kaum . Muss ich meine Kamera aufladen? sprich wir fahren unsere Strecke?


Luisfigo schrieb:


> sonst wird es schmutzig


Chantal heul leise .



Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *ich bin dabei


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, *Torge* und *Florian* wir werden die Harztour verschieben, da am Sonntag Böen bis fast 90 km/h sind und Schneefall, dass heißt mit Verwehungen müssten wir rechnen und wir wollen ja fahren und nicht schieben.
> Die Einladung geht heute raus, aber so viel, wir starten im Süden und ich werde eine Einsteigerunde von 30 Kilometer anbieten, also für alle machbar.


Wann wäre den der Start?  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (7. Dezember 2017)

9.00 Uhr Rote Wiese


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> 9.00 Uhr Rote Wiese


Das schaff ich nicht mit der Weihnachtsfeier zuvor...  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (7. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> wir werden die Harztour verschieben


Im Frühjahr würde ich bestimmt auch mit kommen, aber im Winter auf den Brocken hoch ist kein Geschenk, vorallem aber runter ist dann nicht ohne


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wenn es kein matsch gibt


 ... wenn dein neues FSI fliegen kann bleibt es sauber mit der Motte brauchst Du diesmal aber keine Gummistiefel.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das schaff ich nicht mit der Weihnachtsfeier zuvor...


... wer feiern kann, kann auch Rad fahren . Ihr seit doch jung, da reißt man doch noch Bäume um und schlafen kann man Mittags.

Einladung ist raus.



schleppi schrieb:


> Hmm 30km Martin, da lohnt das Aufstehen kaum


 ... wenn ihr nicht ausgelastet seit pack ich noch was drauf.


----------



## schleppi (7. Dezember 2017)

Also Kamera laden....


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]... wer feiern kann, kann auch Rad fahren . Ihr seit doch jung, da reißt man doch noch Bäume um und schlafen kann man Mittags.
> 
> Einladung ist raus.
> 
> ...


Naja wenn das so ist, kann ich wohl schlecht nein sagen hehe 

Ist der Startpunkt in der Nähe von nem Restaurant und nem Verlag?  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (7. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr würde ich bestimmt auch mit kommen, aber im Winter auf den Brocken hoch ist kein Geschenk, vorallem aber runter ist dann nicht ohne


Brocken im Winter ist ein Träumchen..



 
..an 1-2 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ist der Startpunkt in der Nähe von nem Restaurant und nem Verlag?


*Chris* hier.  52°14'18.83"N 10°32'4.56"E. Bis Sonntag.
*Anton* schöner Wintertraum in weiss auf dem Brocken. Kann aber im Winter auch so aus sehen.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* and Friend; wart ihr Sonntag im Norden auf Tour


*Martin*, Sonntag war ein Reinfall.
Morgens bin ich mit dem Fahrrad zum Bäcker gefahren, schön griffiger Schnee, war alles chic.
Hab dann die todo-Liste meiner Frau abgearbeitet.
Als ich danach nachmittags losfuhr bin ich nach 1km auf dem Feld umgedreht. Bin nur herumgerutscht in dem angetauten Schnee. Mit Spikes wäre es gegangen, aber habe leider keinen extra Laufradsatz , das ist ja purer Luxus bei Dir.


----------



## schleppi (8. Dezember 2017)

Thorsten ich hatte Nachmittags keine Probleme, ja der Schnee war angetaut und teilweise dann das Wasser gefroren, aber alles ohne Probleme Fahrbar . Gut war mit gerademal 0,8 Bar vorne und 1 Bar hinten unterwegs aber alles kein Ding gewesen.


----------



## Sirius6 (8. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank  

Heute habe ich es geschafft endlich mal zu Velocity zu fahren vor der Arbeit hehe

-Habe mir nun Endura MTB Handschuhe ( Keine Speziellen Winterhandschuhe)
-Von Vaude ein paar Schöne Flatpedal MTB Schuhe 

-Habe mir gleich 2 neue Ersatzschläuche besorgt, Wobei ich einen heute noch auf Vorderrad neu aufziehe da trotz flicken die Luft Maximal 2 Wochen gehalten wurde.

-Ne kleine Luftpumpe mit Druckanzeige

Hatten nur leider aktuell keine Flatpedal Pins für meine von Cube Flatpedals da.
Werde ich wenn ich das Rad bei denen zur Inspektion da lasse gleich mit bestellen.

Habe mir auch gleich das BMC Trailfox 02 vorbestellt für Februar hehe Will ja noch ein Rad haben für etwas härtere Touren und BMC hat bei dem Trailfox einfach ne Super Ausstattung verbaut. Habe lange hin und her überlegt ob ich mir nen Rad im Internet bestelle aber da fehlt mir einfach der Service der bei Velocity echt gut ist.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich meine nicht das es aus mir nen besseren Fahrer macht hehe 

Fehlt nur noch die Grundverpflegung  

Diesmal besser vorbereitet als letztes mal xD



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> BMC Trailfox 02 vorbestellt für Februar hehe Will ja noch ein Rad haben für etwas härtere Touren und BMC hat bei dem Trailfox



Das hört sich super an 
Ich glaube das einzige Manko ist das Gewicht sonst super


----------



## ogoe (8. Dezember 2017)

Moin,

ich bin am Sonntag dabei. 
Bin bereit für neue Wasserdurchfahrten ...




Ole


----------



## Sirius6 (8. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das hört sich super an
> Ich glaube das einzige Manko ist das Gewicht sonst super


Kann es vorher Probefahren, man muss dazu sagen das nicht die leichtesten Komponenten verbaut sind. Aber ich wollte nicht gleich 7000-8000 € Ausgeben für den ersten Fully 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> aber habe leider keinen extra Laufradsatz , das ist ja purer Luxus bei Dir.


*Torsten*, dies sind auch meine Reservelaufräder, falls mal eine Speiche oder wie letztens der Freilauf sich zerlegt und dann kann man sofort wieder durchstarten.
*Florian* sicherlich kann man den Luftdruck reduzieren, doch bei Eis unter dem Schnee hast Du auch keinen Halt und mit Spikes ist man nicht angespannt, da man nicht mit einem Wegrutschen rechnen muss. Ich hätte also auch nichts riskiert.
*Chris* super Bike und was für den Harz.


ogoe schrieb:


> Bin bereit für neue Wasserdurchfahrten ...


*Ole* gute Idee  doch ich hoffe die Füsse bleiben etwas trockener und die Tretlager sind diesmal nicht unter Wasser.


----------



## schleppi (8. Dezember 2017)

Martin wie gesagt hatte keine Probleme aber gut selbst wenn es Rutscht bin ich da relativ entspannt. Hab früher viel Gleichgewicht trainiert usw. Bikepark geschädigt halt. Ok im Moment würde ich da auch nicht fahren aber das liegt mehr an meinem rücken. 
Ansonsten bin ich halt echt zu geizig Geld für Reifen auszugeben die ich vielleicht alle 5 Jahre mal wirklich brauche.  . Aber das ist halt wie bei der reifenwahl immer subjektiv. 
Chris dann haben wir uns heute ja verpasst. War heute Vormittag bei meiner Mutter im laden Kaffee trinken und mein Bruder musste sich neue Schläuche ist kaufen weil irgendein Arsch bei ihm auf der Arbeit die Reifen zerstochen hat  und da ich ha sowieso noch krank bin könnte ich ihn dann abholen damit er nicht laufen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (8. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris* super Bike und was für den Harz.
> 
> *Ole* gute Idee  doch ich hoffe die Füsse bleiben etwas trockener und die Tretlager sind diesmal nicht unter Wasser.


Jap bin auch echt gespannt drauf und freue mich auf den Probe Ritt , was mir halt auch aufgefallen ist das bei Santa Cruz,Trek und Co oft an den Dämpfer und Bremsen gespart wird und eine Nummer kleiner verbaut wird. 
Das Rad hat ja ab Werk schon 2x203mm Bremsscheiben verbaut auch wenn sie nur von Shimano sind ist das definitiv ne Ansage.

Worauf ich mich auch freue ist die SRAM GX Eagle 1x12 Schaltung.

Zum Thema Wasserdurchfahrten, hoffe nicht am ersten Tag meine neuen Schuhe komplett zu versauen xD Aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten hehe 




schleppi schrieb:


> Martin wie gesagt hatte keine Probleme aber gut selbst wenn es Rutscht bin ich da relativ entspannt. Hab früher viel Gleichgewicht trainiert usw. Bikepark geschädigt halt. Ok im Moment würde ich da auch nicht fahren aber das liegt mehr an meinem rück
> Chris dann haben wir uns heute ja verpasst. War heute Vormittag bei meiner Mutter im laden Kaffee trinken und mein Bruder musste sich neue Schläuche ist kaufen weil irgendein Arsch bei ihm auf der Arbeit die Reifen zerstochen hat  und da ich ha sowieso noch krank bin könnte ich ihn dann abholen damit er nicht laufen muss.



Melde mich schon mal für Bikepark an hehe 
War direkt um 10 Uhr im Laden und habe meine Shopping Runde gemacht ;-)
Reifen zerstechen geht gar nicht, da bin ich echt froh das wir auf Arbeit ne Hütte haben zum Abstellen der Räder.

Und natürlich gute Besserung 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (8. Dezember 2017)

Danke Chris. Um 10 war ich noch zuhause. Wenn es morgen wirklich Schnee und Regen gibt dann werden deine Schuhe mit Sicherheit dreckig . Im April wenn die Saison wieder los geht bin ich hoffentlich von Rücken her wieder fit genug das es in den Park gehen kann aber da können wir gerne nochmal kommunizieren. Bis dahin ärgern wir Martin .


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Bis dahin ärgern wir Martin .


 ...was habe ich getan, wollte mich in meiner Freizeit nicht ärgern lassen.


schleppi schrieb:


> in den Park gehen


... ich gehe da spazieren, halt altersgerecht. Bis morgen.


----------



## schleppi (9. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ...was habe ich getan, wollte mich in meiner Freizeit nicht ärgern lassen.


Och so ein bischen bringt den Kreislauf in Schwung 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... ich gehe da spazieren, halt altersgerecht. Bis morgen.



Och da gibt es auch Strecken die würden Deinem Alter entsprechen


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Dezember 2017)

Trotz der eisigen Temperaturen waren die Braunschweiger Jungs unterwegs  vielen Dank an unseren Guide *Martin *super Tour mit schönen Trails und Technik Anteile


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Dezember 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 673790


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2017)

*Florian* erstmal gute Besserung und schone dein Rücken; habe deine Nachricht zu spät gelesen habe mir aber schon sowas gedacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2017)

So Rad und Man(n) selbst ist vom Matsch befreit und meine Füsse konnten im warmen Badewasser auftauen. *Adolfo* hat sicherlich das Badewasser mit seinen Füssen aufgeheizt. Ich wollte mich bei allen für die Begleitung bedanken und an Eduard ein besonderer Dank für die längste Anreise. *Chris*, super durchgefahren, denn bei den Matschpassagen musste ich auch alles geben. *Thore* und manch andere sind kein Maßstab, für die ist das Grundlage, super, aber im Frühjahr fahren wir sowas auch lockerer.


 


Die Strecke von 29 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm ging über den Kreiselberg (kleine Technikeinlage) zum alten Rangierbahnhof am Bebelhof, da musste man ein wenig bei den Schotterpassagen kämpfen.


 


Mascheroder Forst war zum Teil ein Kampf, da konnte man manche Passagen nur mit viel Schwung und vollen Druck auf den Pedalen  meistern und alle Reifen waren am Limit; spinning Wheel war normal, auch bei 27,5+.
Euch allen ein schönes Restwochenende und vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch eine Tour in diesem Jahr . Weitere Bilder auf meiner IBC Seite.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2017)

*Torsten*, *Anton* und *Janick* wart ihr heute auch unterwegs.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Adolfo* hat sicherlich das Badewasser mit seinen Füssen aufgeheizt.



*Martin *super Erfindung diese Einlagen nie wieder kalte Füße


----------



## Sirius6 (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Tour war echt schön, nur Matsch ist mein Kryptonit hehe ... Kommt mit der Zeit.

Nächstes Jahr im Winter nur mit Fatbike xD



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (10. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, *Anton* und *Janick* wart ihr heute auch unterwegs.


Ja auch bissn im Matsch rumgewühlt.. 
Wo war ich? ..:


----------



## ogoe (10. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Runde, mal wieder eine mir völlig neue Ecke der Stadt kennengelernt.
Der Süd-Schlamm hatte auch eine besonders schöne Konsistenz 

Ole


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Gut war mit gerademal 0,8 Bar vorne und 1 Bar hinten unterwegs


Hallo *Florian*, bin mit normalem Luftdruck gefahren.
Auf die Idee den Luftdruck zu reduzieren bin ich nicht gekommen... 
Hätte vielleicht besser geklappt.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, *Anton* und *Janick* wart ihr heute auch unterwegs.


*Martin*, klar doch bin mit meinem Kumpel gefahren.
Leider ging die Mail an Dich gestern nicht mehr raus.

Waren 36 km im Westen von Gifhorn mit schönen Trails am Waldsee, in der Gifhorner Heide, in den Wittkoppsbergen und bei Neubokel.




Zwischen Benneckenbrück und Leiferde waren 3..4 km des Weges völlig ruiniert.

Hier war der Weg schon wieder gut und wir waren aus dem gröbsten raus.








Ein paar mal Kette links auf den Trails.
Am Ende war ich ziemlich platt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wo war ich? ..:


*Anton*, keine Ahnung, sieht aber interessant aus.  Jemand hat seine Kamera zerstört.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr im Winter nur mit Fatbike xD


Da freut sich mit Sicherheit Simone und für Matsch gut geeignet.


ogoe schrieb:


> Der Süd-Schlamm hatte auch eine besonders schöne Konsistenz


*Ole* ging aber gut abzuspülen, der Lehm im Elm ist zäher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hier war der Weg schon wieder gut und wir waren aus dem gröbsten raus.


Alter, das ist ja schlimmer als bei uns heute . Sieht aus wie auf einem Truppenübungsplatz. Da konnte man fahren; da haben sicherlich alle Lager am Rad hurra gerufen und Kette mit Ritzel um Hilfe gefleht.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Leider ging die Mail an Dich gestern nicht mehr raus.


*Torsten* kein Problem, denn ich hatte mir schon gedacht, daß Du bei einer Südtour mit deinem Freund im Norden auf Tour gehst.


----------



## eGlegacy (11. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, *Anton* und *Janick* wart ihr heute auch unterwegs.



Leider nein, ich lag den Sonntag etwas flach und wollte dann nicht riskieren das schlimmer zu machen, indem ich Rad fahre >.<'

Aber dafür war ich ja den Freitag noch mit Marko im Harz, was übrigens ne richtig geniale Tour war! Ab etwa 550~600Hm lag im Harz gut Schnee. Sehr coole Trails hatten wir, nur an einer Stelle mit sehr vielen nassen Wurzeln, welche schräg zur Fahrtrichtung verliefen, bin ich sprichwörtlich umgekippt und hab mir das Schaltauge verbogen.. naja, neues ist schon dran, weiterer Ersatz ist bestellt. Da es danach aber fast nur noch bergab ging, war das kein Problem.



 

 

 

Eure Tour sah aber verdammt matschig aus, man man- aber wie immer coole Bilder und ne coole Truppe! Schön zu sehen, dass auch Chris sich von der letzten Tour nicht hat abschrecken lassen  Sehr geil.
Schauen wir mal, wie die Feiertage aussehen- eventuell wird es ja mal etwas trockener wenn es kalt wird.

Beste Grüße und eine schöne Woche,
Janick


----------



## eGlegacy (11. Dezember 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 674107
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 674114




Wahnsinn, was ist das denn? Das macht dann irgendwann auch nur noch begrenzt Spaß, oder?


----------



## Sirius6 (11. Dezember 2017)

Nene mir macht es ja trotz oder vielleicht sogar gerade wegen der Bedingungen Spaß ;-) 

Mir ist erst Zuhause aufgefallen das eine der Speichen gebrochen ist, hoffe halt mal das ich nicht die Felge ersetzen muss. Und gefühlt war der halbe Wald in den Umlenkrollen der Schaltung xD
Werde das Rad nun auch erst mal abgeben zur Inspektion da ich einen 70€ Gutschein über Jobrad habe und nicht mal ansatzweise die benötigten Werkzeug  zusammen habe für eine Wartung Zuhause 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> lag den Sonntag etwas flach


*Janick* gute Besserung.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Freitag noch mit Marko im Harz


Super und schöne Bilder und da lag ja noch nicht so viel Schnee. Ich glaube es sieht da jetzt etwas anders aus, aber sollten wir zwischen den Feiertagen nochmal versuchen. 


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Sehr coole Trails


*Marko* kennst sich da aus.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> sehr vielen nassen Wurzeln


... da helfen auch Spikes , aber leider fehlt der Grip auf Fels.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> auch nur noch begrenzt Spaß


... aber man sieht es geht noch schlimmer, als die Wassertour oder gestern durch den Matsch.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Zuhause aufgefallen das eine der Speichen gebrochen ist


... brauch man nicht , da ist eine Reservefelge nicht schlecht , aber Velo macht dies sicherlich fix wieder ganz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Dezember 2017)

*Adolfo*, schönes neues Avatarbild , danke für die Ehre  und in Schwarz weiss.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe zu danken *Martin *
Deine Fotos schauen wir uns glaube ich alle gerne an 

Auf dem Foto sehe ich so sportlich aus


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Deine Fotos schauen wir uns glaube ich alle gerne an


Danke Adolfo, freue mich selber, wenn die Schärfe und Situation gut rüber kommt.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sehe ich so sportlich aus


...bist Du doch auch.
Eine andere Sache, das Wetter ist zum Kotzen hier , man kann eigentlich nur noch auswandern oder Indoor trainieren. 
*Simone* hat sicherlich Schnee ohne Ende, aber der Schnee wird für das Fat wohl zu tief sein.


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Dezember 2017)

Nass kalt  es bleibt einem wohl  nichts anderes übrig als die indoor Geräte aufzubauen 
*Simone *sitzt bestimmt vor dem Kamin und lässt es sich gut gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (12. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick* gute Besserung.


Vielen Dank- es geht schon wieder, ich habe die letzten Wochen immer mal zwischendurch einen Tag, an dem es mir nicht so geht, aber wirklich ausbrechen will wohl auch nichts 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber sollten wir zwischen den Feiertagen nochmal versuchen.


aber sowas von!



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Marko* kennst sich da aus.


Jaaa, das hat man gemerkt. Ist auch ein super Guide! 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> .. aber man sieht es geht noch schlimmer, als die Wassertour oder gestern durch den Matsch.


vermutlich geht es immer noch eine Stufe heftiger 
Aber bei dem Thema fällt mir ein, dass ich hin und weg vom Magic Mary bin. Was für ein geiler Reifen. Super viel Grip und ne super gute Selbstreinigung, selbst im Schnee^^



Luisfigo schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sehe ich so sportlich aus


Sehr cooles Bild


----------



## Tony- (12. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, keine Ahnung, sieht aber interessant aus.  Jemand hat seine Kamera zerstört.


Die Kugelfänge im Buchhorst, nix was man nicht kennt. 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Nass kalt  es bleibt einem wohl  nichts anderes übrig als die indoor Geräte aufzubauen



Couch und Glotze?
Meine Fahrtechnik wird immer besser...


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> hin und weg vom Magic Mary bin


... gibt es leider für 26er nur mit 2.35 und da könnte ich ihn nur vorn fahren.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bild


Danke.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Couch und Glotze?


guter Ausgleichssport.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Meine Fahrtechnik wird immer besser...


... super, kenne leider nur die analoge Zeit.


----------



## Tony- (13. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... super, kenne leider nur die analoge Zeit.


sehr cool  deine Autosammlung? Damit kann man auch die Weihnachtszeit sinnvoll totschlagen.  Hatte als kind auch so ne kleine Rennbahn mit 2 Autos.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Dezember 2017)

Super Bahn + Renner, hab ich als Kind auch gerne mit gespielt, konnte Puppen nicht leiden. 

Wir haben hier tatsächlich Traumwetter, Sonne pur und Schnee ohne Ende, gestern ne lange Schneeschuhtour gemacht und anschließend SaunaMassageEntspannungstag mit Kamin! in der Therme, einfach nur gut. 

Fatbike läuft, auch wenn ich im Augenblick die Latten bevorzuge, die Bedingungen sind einfach zu gut. 

Für 4 Räder ist es allerdings abseits der Hauptstraßen manchmal schwierig


 


 
das war Samstagmorgen, da wars mal nix mit Sonne. 
Meist schauts aber so aus


 
Auch meinen Kleinen gefällt`s



Wenn Ihr noch ne Harztour plant, wäre ich wohl dabei, bin über die Feiertage in der alten Heimat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> deine Autosammlung?


...ein kleiner Teil, die Kisten sind für meine Hausbahn, immerhin vierspurig knapp über 20m; habe das früher etwas professioneller betrieben, Kampf um das Zehntel.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Super Bahn + Renner, hab ich als Kind auch gerne mit gespielt, konnte Puppen nicht leiden.


Danke und glaub mir da würde es auch jetzt noch deinen Ehrgeiz packen.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Für 4 Räder ist es allerdings abseits der Hauptstraßen manchmal schwierig


...da muss man aber genau wissen wo man sein Gefährt abgestellt hat, sonst befreit man das Auto vom Nachbarn.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Meist schauts aber so aus


Ein Traum in weiss  und bei dem Verwöhnprogramm lässt es sich leben und mit treuer Begleitung.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr noch ne Harztour plant, wäre ich wohl dabei, bin über die Feiertage in der alten Heimat.


Vielleicht klappt es ja und wir würden uns freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Dezember 2017)

Nur ein Teil... ich bewundere Dein Zeitmanagement.  

Ich glaube um diese Anlage beneiden dich viele Männer, gerade an Weihnachten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nur ein Teil... ich bewundere Dein Zeitmanagement.


Nein, das sind Altbestände; hätte ich heute auch keine Zeit mehr zu.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> beneiden dich viele Männer


...wenn sie aufgebaut war, hatten wir viel Spaß; doch ich durfte das Wohnzimmer nicht lange belegen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Dezember 2017)

Und ich hab gedacht sie hätte ein eigenes Zimmer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2017)

*Torsten* heute unterwegs gewesen. Ich bin heute nochmal gegen Mittag los, sollte ja die Sonne scheinen, aber war ja nichts. Bin bei Dir um die Ecke gewesen und habe die Trails heute ein wenig gemieden; wollte mein Hardtail nicht so einsauen, da mein Fully ein schleichenden Plattfuss am letzten Sonntag hatte und ich dies erst gestern gemerkt habe. Ich habe den Hinterreifen nochmals aufgepumpt, da ich dachte er verliert die Luft über den verbogenen Ventilkopf, aber war heute auch wieder platt. Die Runde ging in Richtung Wendhausen, Essenrode, Wedelheine, Wasbüttel,Gravenhorst und Meine; dort habe ich Mario getroffen , bei ihm hat sich leider die Kurbel gelöst. Paar Impressionen von heute.


----------



## Sirius6 (17. Dezember 2017)

Wirklich schöne Runde  
Mein Rad ist leider erst nächste Woche bzw zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester Bereit zum Radeln hehe

Plane gerade eine Runde zwischen Raffteich BS nach Bettmar raus mit nem schönen Trail Anteil drin


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> zwischen Raffteich BS nach Bettmar raus


*Chris* leider ist es westlich von Braunschweig nicht so traillastig. Fürstenau sind mehr Waldwege, am Hasselkampsee bei Sonnenberg gibt es noch was, in Lengede am Wahmannteich zu empfehlen und dann erst im Timmelaher Forst.
Hier eine Tour von 2017, die ich mit Marko gefahren bin.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/13827884


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2017)

*Chris* habe Dir mal einen Track vom März 2017 geschickt, da sind leckere Sachen dabei und führen bei Vechelde vorbei.


----------



## Sirius6 (17. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris* habe Dir mal einen Track vom März 2017 geschickt, da sind leckere Sachen dabei und führen bei Vechelde vorbei.


Vielen Dank  

Gibt es nen Fahrrad Navi was ihr empfehlen könnt?  Wollte mir entweder nen Teasi oder nen kleinen Garmin kaufen bin mir da aber unschlüssig 

Bzw vielleicht sogar einen bei dem direkt mit Komoot planen kann? Habe dir Komoot App mir mal gekauft aber den ganzen Smartphone Halterungen traue ich nicht wirklich 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Gibt es nen Fahrrad Navi was ihr empfehlen könnt?


*Chris* ich fahre mit einem Garmin Oregon 600 und habe auch noch ein Garmin Oregon 450. Die Strecken arbeite ich mit BaseCamp aus. Der Teasi One 3 ist preiswerter als ein Oregon 600, aber ich arbeite schon lange damit und finde es gut, dass man kein Festakku hat und mit AA Akkus arbeiten kann, die man schnell wechseln kann.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* heute unterwegs gewesen.


Hi *Martin*, wir hatten auch keinen großen Bock auf schlammige Wege heute, deswegen sind wir auf breiten Wegen geblieben und in Richtung Illkerbruch und Barnbruch unterwegs gewesen.
Ein bißchen Matsch war auch dabei, war aber meistens gut zu fahren.







Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Runde ging in Richtung Wendhausen, Essenrode, Wedelheine, Wasbüttel,Gravenhorst und Meine;


Da haben sich unsere Wege ja gekreuzt heute, wir waren allerdings früher unterwegs, 10:00 halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (17. Dezember 2017)

Na ja,ich bekomme den Arsch nich hoch mal los zu fahren.  Alleine is auch blöd,aber mit meinem Leistungsstand halte ich ja alle nur auf. Da beißt sich der Teufel in den Lümmel!  Nu hat mich auch noch ne Hexe geschossen,ich glaub ihr werdet ohne mich glücklicher ! Ja,ich hab keinen Biß!


----------



## Sirius6 (18. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris* ich fahre mit einem Garmin Oregon 600 und habe auch noch ein Garmin Oregon 450. Die Strecken arbeite ich mit BaseCamp aus. Der Teasi One 3 ist preiswerter als ein Oregon 600, aber ich arbeite schon lange damit und finde es gut, dass man kein Festakku hat und mit AA Akkus arbeiten kann, die man schnell wechseln kann.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp 
Wollte mir einen im Januar bzw Februar mit dem neuen Rad zu legen das ich gleich Trail orientierter Fahren kann.
Mir sind halt die Garmin Edge Varianten ab dem 820er zu Teuer da ich auch viele Funktionen einfach nicht nutze.

Das Datei Format ist universell? 
Wäre natürlich nen Riesen Vorteil da man die Routen dann auch einfacher austauschen kann.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (18. Dezember 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na ja,ich bekomme den Arsch nich hoch mal los zu fahren.  Alleine is auch blöd,aber mit meinem Leistungsstand halte ich ja alle nur auf. Da beißt sich der Teufel in den Lümmel!  Nu hat mich auch noch ne Hexe geschossen,ich glaub ihr werdet ohne mich glücklicher ! Ja,ich hab keinen Biß!


Da geht es dir ähnlich wie mir hehe 
Aber wenn du Lust hast können wir nen paar Runden drehen, dann sollten wir spätestens im Frühling fit sein für die größeren Touren 

MFG Chris 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> wenn du Lust hast können wir nen paar Runden drehen, dann sollten wir spätestens im Frühling fit sein für die größeren Touren


*Chris*, das ist die richtige Einstellung, denn die wenigsten sagen sich im Winter " geil ich kann bei Minusgraden Rad fahren", höchstens bei frischem Neuschnee, wenn man die erste Spur in das Weiss zieht.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Alleine is auch blöd


*Axel*, da hast Du ja ein Mitstreiter, der dich motivieren kann. Ich fahre selber auch mal alleine, da kann man sein Tempo selber wählen, kann sofort durchstarten wenn man Feierabend hat und in meiner Triathlontrainingszeiten war das normal.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Datei Format ist universell?


BaseCamp von Garmin arbeitet mit GPX-Daten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Dezember 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Da haben sich unsere Wege ja gekreuzt


Torsten stimmt. Den Teil am Tankumsee bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, aber an der Schleuse bei Sülfeld habe ich eine Tamkumseerunde mit meiner Frau gemacht und bei Position 52°25'26.25"N 10°39'8.36"E geht ein schöner Singletrail zur Schleuse.


----------



## webster1972 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hihi,Schleusen und Heidesuez kenn ich nur vom Wasser,na ok,fast, war da auch schon mal mitm Auto!  Ich hab kein Problem mit der Temperatur,hab nur im Herbst/Winter Zeit zum strampeln. nur mit meinem inneren Schweinehund und dem Problem das ich die Abzweigung nie finde auf den Trails. Ich muss mit Radkarte los! Gibts denn n Navi was auch durch die Prairie navigiert?


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2017)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Heidesuez





webster1972 schrieb:


> mit Radkarte los!


...ist oldschool; auf einer Freizeitkarte ist fast alles drauf, auch z.T. Wege, die nur Einheimische kennen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es schon Planungen was eine eventuelle Tour in den Harz angeht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Planungen was eine eventuelle Tour in den Harz angeht?


*Simone* wir sind in der Findungsphase. Ich melde mich bei Dir wenn es angehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2017)

Ok, scheint augenblicklich etwas (zu)-viel Schnee zu haben.


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ok, scheint augenblicklich etwas (zu)-viel Schnee zu haben.


Über den Schnee schweben?  Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2017)

Kein Thema, dann komme ich auch vollfat.


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Kein Thema, dann komme ich auch vollfat.


Bis nächste Jahr hab ich auch eins xD Finde die Teile ja gerade für den Einsatz im Schlamm und Schnee voll Geil 

Dann wäre ich mit Cross Country, Enduro/Trailbike und nem Fatty voll ausgerüstet hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2017)

Ja, macht schon Spaß, besonders die dummen Gesichter anderer Wintersportler wenn man die Skipiste runterbügelt...


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ja, macht schon Spaß, besonders die dummen Gesichter anderer Wintersportler wenn man die Skipiste runterbügelt...


Sehr Geil xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ok, scheint augenblicklich etwas (zu)-viel Schnee zu haben.


Ja; in den Hochlagen zwischen 70 bis 150cm. Nach Herrn Kachelmann liegt seit mehreren Jahrzehnten im Dezember nicht soviel Schnee wie jetzt. 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> wenn man die Skipiste runterbügelt...


... würde ich gern mal ausprobieren, aber wo soll ich die ganzen Räder in den Keller stellen und eins steht im Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... würde ich gern mal ausprobieren, aber wo soll ich die ganzen Räder


*Martin *der Trend geht zum viertrad


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *der Trend geht zum viertrad


 da bin ich ja schon.


----------



## schleppi (21. Dezember 2017)

Chris zu Deinem Naviproblem . Ich hab nen Teasy one 2 und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Wenn man auf Sachen wie Trittfrequenz, Puls usw verzichten kann dann ist man mit nem Teasy schon ganz gut bedient und in Zeiten von recht großen Powerbank usw ist der Nachteil mit dem festen Akku auch nicht mehr so groß wie er erst scheint.
Eigentlich können alle Navis GPX Daten verarbeiten, Du kannst Tracks im GPX Format auch Problemlos auf ne Navi App vom Handy laden. 
Planen kannst du mit allen Programmen die dann kompatible Tracks hergeben, Sei es nun Strava, Base Camp, Tahuna und wie sie alle heissen. Base Camp ist halt von Garmin, Tahuna von Teasy, aber es kommen am Ende eigentlich immer GPX Tracks raus.



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich mit Cross Country, Enduro/Trailbike und nem Fatty voll ausgerüstet hehe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


 Ne Dir fehlt auch noch nen Renner 
Aber der Portugiese arbeitet da ja auch schon gefühlte 10 Jahre dran


----------



## Sirius6 (21. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Chris zu Deinem Naviproblem . Ich hab nen Teasy one 2 und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Wenn man auf Sachen wie Trittfrequenz, Puls usw verzichten kann dann ist man mit nem Teasy schon ganz gut bedient und in Zeiten von recht großen Powerbank usw ist der Nachteil mit dem festen Akku auch nicht mehr so groß wie er erst scheint.
> Eigentlich können alle Navis GPX Daten verarbeiten, Du kannst Tracks im GPX Format auch Problemlos auf ne Navi App vom Handy laden.
> Planen kannst du mit allen Programmen die dann kompatible Tracks hergeben, Sei es nun Strava, Base Camp, Tahuna und wie sie alle heissen. Base Camp ist halt von Garmin, Tahuna von Teasy, aber es kommen am Ende eigentlich immer GPX Tracks raus.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tipps 
Denke werde mir das Teasy one zulegen, da ich sonder Funktionen wie trittfrequenz und Puls einfach nicht brauch.

Nen Renner könnte ich mir auch leihen  
Da aber mittlerweile selbst Scheibenbremsen erlaubt sind im Rennrad Sport wäre das noch ne Ergänzung zum Trio Internale hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (21. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> Denke werde mir das Teasy one zulegen, da ich sonder Funktionen wie trittfrequenz und Puls einfach nicht brauch.


Da machst du nichts mit falsch, wenn du möchtest kannst Du Dir auch gerne meins vorher nochmal anschauen.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Da aber mittlerweile selbst Scheibenbremsen erlaubt sind im Rennrad Sport wäre das noch ne Ergänzung zum Trio Internale hehe


Selbst wenn sie nicht erlaubt wären, wäre mir das egal, da ich keine Rennen fahre muss ich mir ja auch nicht von irgendwelchen ach so schlauen Verbänden vorschreiben lassen wie ich mein 2 Rad anhalte.

Ich hab am Renner zwar nur ne mechanische Scheibenbremse aber so ein riesen Unterschied zur Hydraulischen ist dann auch nicht und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Sirius6 (21. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Da machst du nichts mit falsch, wenn du möchtest kannst Du Dir auch gerne meins vorher nochmal anschauen.
> 
> Selbst wenn sie nicht erlaubt wären, wäre mir das egal, da ich keine Rennen fahre muss ich mir ja auch nicht von irgendwelchen ach so schlauen Verbänden vorschreiben lassen wie ich mein 2 Rad anhalte.
> 
> Ich hab am Renner zwar nur ne mechanische Scheibenbremse aber so ein riesen Unterschied zur Hydraulischen ist dann auch nicht und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


Mit dem Anschauen wäre nicht verkehrt  

Finde es einfach sicherer wenn ich eine Bremsscheibe dran habe die egal bei welchen Bedingungen funktioniert, man fährt ja nicht wirklich langsam mit den Teilen...

Ne Wirklich gute Freundin und Arbeitskollegin hat mittlerweile auch das Siebte Rad in ihrer Sammlung. Die kann mir bestimmt mal eins leihen, Vorteil ist sie ist fast gleich Groß wie ich also passt die Rahmen Größe auch  

Crosser finde ich übrigens ne interessante Alternative zum klassischen Rennrad 
Mit zweitem Felgensatz auch Superschnell Umrüstbar zum Rennrad  

Von anderen hört man immer wenn man mehr als ein Rad hat, du kannst doch nur eins Fahren. Kommt von mir nur" nicht in jedem Gelände" xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> der Portugiese arbeitet da ja auch schon gefühlte 10 Jahre dran


*Florian*, unser Porto ist dran am Projekt Renner.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> mittlerweile auch das Siebte Rad in ihrer Sammlung


*Chris* nicht schlecht, da brauchte ich ein anderen Keller.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> einfach sicherer wenn ich eine Bremsscheibe dran


...in den Bergen würde ich auch sofort mit Scheibe fahren, doch hier muss man nicht bremsen, einfach rollen lassen.
Steffis Rad wird auch oldschool und ist leichter und etwas preiswerter.


----------



## schleppi (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe ja ursprünglich einen Crosser und den mit Straßenbereifung als RR umgerüstet. Reicht für mich vollkommen aus. 2. Laufradsatz ja kann man machen muss man sich nur überlegen brauche ich das wirklich, einen Großteil decke ich halt schon mit dem MTB ab, wobei ich da ja auch nen Enduro mit 150mm fahre und damit schon einen Großteil abdecke, damit kann ich Touren aber auch Park fahren. Berg hoch geht genauso wie Berg runter. 
Klar kann man für jeden Bereich ein Bike kaufen, allerdings sind die Bikes heute so gut das man Problemlos ein Großes Spektrum des MTB Sport mit einem Bike abdecken kann. 
Mein Hardtail damals hab ich verkauft weil ich nur noch mit dem Scott losgefahren bin.
Nun hab ich das Scott Genius Fifty und den Crosser von Norco, den ich aber mehr als RR einsetze. Das einzige was mich im Moment noch reizen würde wäre ein Fatty, wobei ich noch am überlegen bin ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Tony- (21. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (21. Dezember 2017)

Mein Rennrad muss dann an die Wand im Arbeitszimmer..


----------



## Sirius6 (21. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich habe ja ursprünglich einen Crosser und den mit Straßenbereifung als RR umgerüstet. Reicht für mich vollkommen aus. 2. Laufradsatz ja kann man machen muss man sich nur überlegen brauche ich das wirklich, einen Großteil decke ich halt schon mit dem MTB ab, wobei ich da ja auch nen Enduro mit 150mm fahre und damit schon einen Großteil abdecke, damit kann ich Touren aber auch Park fahren. Berg hoch geht genauso wie Berg runter.
> Klar kann man für jeden Bereich ein Bike kaufen, allerdings sind die Bikes heute so gut das man Problemlos ein Großes Spektrum des MTB Sport mit einem Bike abdecken kann.
> Mein Hardtail damals hab ich verkauft weil ich nur noch mit dem Scott losgefahren bin.
> Nun hab ich das Scott Genius Fifty und den Crosser von Norco, den ich aber mehr als RR einsetze. Das einzige was mich im Moment noch reizen würde wäre ein Fatty, wobei ich noch am überlegen bin ob es sich lohnt.


Ich denke ich werde mir auf Dauer noch en Crosser holen und gleich Straßen Reifen dazu kaufen ohne neue Felgen, das Hardtail habe ich noch zirka 2 Jahre. Zweiter Felgensatz wäre Luxus aber nicht wirklich notwendig 
Und im Frühling kommt ja noch das BMC dazu was 150 Vorne und Hinten Federweg hat bei nem 29er Reifen hat. Mit dem BMC Decke ich schon sehr viel im härteren Terrain ab, aber immer Tour lastig 

Aktuell steht noch ein schönes Cube Fatty bei Velo mit ner 2x10 Schaltung 

Ein Downhill Bike reizt mich aktuell nicht so sehr da der Einsatz zu sehr beschränkt ist auf Bikepark. Auch wenn die Teile ja echt Geil Ausschauen mit ihrer 200er Gabel vorne ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Mein Rennrad muss dann an die Wand im Arbeitszimmer..


 anstatt Bilderrahmen . Ich glaube dann muss ich im Zelt schlafen.


 
Eine andere Sache, wenn ihr es noch nicht wussted; die Talsohle ist erreicht, die Tage werden wieder länger.


----------



## Tony- (21. Dezember 2017)

Deshalb muss man schöne und teure Fahrräder kaufen damit sie als Dekoration durchgehen, die besseren Hälften mögen ja bekanntlich Dekozeugs..


----------



## schleppi (21. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Und im Frühling kommt ja noch das BMC dazu was 150 Vorne und Hinten Federweg hat bei nem 29er Reifen hat. Mit dem BMC Decke ich schon sehr viel im härteren Terrain ab, aber immer Tour lastig
> 
> Downhill Bike reizt mich aktuell nicht so sehr da der Einsatz zu sehr beschränkt ist auf Bikepark. Auch wenn die Teile ja echt Geil Ausschauen mit ihrer 200er Gabel vorne ;-)



Wie gesagt selbst die 150mm reichen für den BikePark aus. Nen Downhiller braucht man nur wenn man wirklich nichts anderes damit fahren will ansonsten reicht nen Enduro vollkommen aus, da man damit auch nochmal den Berg hoch fahren kann.

Martin ist das der neue Ständer für die Wohnung  . Die Straße vor Deiner Tür ist geteert das weiss ich also kannst den Renner auch draussen bewegen


----------



## schleppi (21. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Deshalb muss man schöne und teure Fahrräder kaufen damit sie als Dekoration durchgehen, die besseren Hälften mögen ja bekanntlich Dekozeugs..



Kaufst Du Deine Räder bei Ikea . Schließlich mögen die besseren Hälfte diese Deko am meissten .
Das Bike kann noch so schön aussehen hängt es in der Wohnung gibts welche auf den Kopf , einfach nicht tollerant hier


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> kannst den Renner auch draussen bewegen


Ja bei deutlichen Plusgraden , soll ja Spass machen.


----------



## schleppi (22. Dezember 2017)

Wir haben im Moment 6-8 Grad, also deutlich im Plus .
Ok aber ein wenig Gemütlichkeit hast Du Dir ja auch mal verdient.
Ich werde morgen Vormittag mal schauen ob mein Rücken wieder beim Radeln mitspielt


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> werde morgen Vormittag mal schauen ob mein Rücken wieder beim Radeln mitspielt


Ich hoffe es klappt . Ich muss nochmal in 2017 schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (22. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wir haben im Moment 6-8 Grad, also deutlich im Plus .
> Ok aber ein wenig Gemütlichkeit hast Du Dir ja auch mal verdient.
> Ich werde morgen Vormittag mal schauen ob mein Rücken wieder beim Radeln mitspielt



Drücke auch die Daumen


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Danke euch, im Studio heute war es schon wieder ganz gut, also hab ich die Hoffnung das ich zumindest ne kleine 2 Std Runde drehen kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ne Dir fehlt auch noch nen Renner


*Florian*, Steffi hat jetzt ihr eigenen Renner. *Adolfo* entscheide dich bald.


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, Steffi hat jetzt ihr eigenen Renner. *Adolfo* entscheide dich bald.
> Anhang anzeigen 678285


Finde Aktuell Cube unschlagbar was Preise  angeht, muss man sich aber teils schon im Vorjahr sie Modelle Reservieren das man da überhaupt ne Chance drauf hat

Gibt's natürlich noch in kleineren Varianten die Günstiger sind  

https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/road...-race/cube-cross-race-c62-slt-redngreen-2018/

Aber ne Shimano Ultegra  Di2 Schaltung ist schon was feines  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/road...-race/cube-cross-race-c62-slt-redngreen-2018/


...sieht geil aus, aber eine andere Preisklasse.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Shimano Ultegra Di2 Schaltung


...fahre lieber ohne Elektik; Mechanik ist zuverlässiger.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Adolfo* entscheide dich bald.


Ich überlege noch zwischen den beiden Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> zwischen den beiden Farben


...das Schwarze, da passen auch deine Klamotten dazu.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ...das Schwarze, da passen auch deine Klamotten dazu.


Die Zipp Felgen sind aber unschlagbar


----------



## eGlegacy (23. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ...fahre lieber ohne Elektik; Mechanik ist zuverlässiger.


Ich bin auch ein Fan davon, wenn mein Fahrrad nur durch mich bewegt wird.. Elektronik gibt's im Auto schon genug, die Probleme macht 



Luisfigo schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich überlege noch zwischen den beiden Farben


Alter Verwalter, ist das ein Kettenblatt


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Schwarz ist definitiv die bessere Wahl Adolfo.
Meine Mutter fährt ne Di2 und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Nachteil ist halt das sie immer darauf achten muss das die Akkus geladen sind auch wenn sie lange halten. Allerdings ist es wirklich eine andere Preisklasse und wenn man mal überlegt wie gut sich die neuen Schaltungen schalten lassen wäre mir persönlich der Aufpreis nicht wert. Meine Mutter ist zwar begeistert allerdings bezahlt sie auch weniger als der normal Käufer. Ok das macht sich für mich bezahlt wenn wieder was im Keller zu viel ist und ich für ne  Appel und nen Ei ein Rad kaufe . Gebraucht von meiner Mutter ist das neue neu.
Martin dann können wir ja im Frühjahr Familien Tour machen . Ihr 3 dann meine Mutter mit Mann vielleicht mein Bruder und ich. Wenn dann der Porto noch mit kommt haben wir bald ne eigene Manschaft.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin dann können wir ja im Frühjahr Familien Tour machen


...das machen wir  und wenn der Porto so eine Rakete hat, fährt er immer im Wind.


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ...das machen wir  und wenn der Porto so eine Rakete hat, fährt er immer im Wind.


 Juhu dauerhaft Windschatten fahren . Tja Hightech verpflichtet


----------



## Tony- (23. Dezember 2017)

Nimm den mit der Scheibenbremse  Hast du dir auch die Synapse Räder von Cannondale angeschaut? Die sind bequemer..Für meinen Cyclocross mit Klassischer RR Geo musste ich mir so einen Hässlichen Vorbau kaufen damit die Rückenschmerzen weggehen..




Bin grad am Basteln, ein Low-Budget Carbon Endurance Rennratt mit bequemer Geo und gutem Flex:



Die Hässlichen Reifen kommen aber weg


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

Kleine Tour geplant für die Feiertage 

"https://www.komoot.de/invite-tour/25673678?code=4zt3t4-DSbwX446HCxSdWK6YD_RbSbVwCypA7iRHCOduPmX-wg"

Die Di2 muss nicht sein stimmt schon hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Kleine Tour geplant für die Feiertage
> 
> "https://www.komoot.de/invite-tour/25673678?code=4zt3t4-DSbwX446HCxSdWK6YD_RbSbVwCypA7iRHCOduPmX-wg"
> 
> ...


Wann planst du denn zu fahren? Hättest du gegebenenfalls Interesse an nem Mitfahrer?


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Wann planst du denn zu fahren? Hättest du gegebenenfalls Interesse an nem Mitfahrer?


Wenn mehr mit fahren möchten könnte man sich ja abstimmen  

Geplant ist Montag oder Dienstag 

Werde die Tour am Rechner Zuhause auch noch ein wenig verfeinern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch die Synapse Räder von Cannondale angeschaut?


Ich bin dabei Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Geplant ist Montag oder Dienstag


Da wünsche ich euch viel Spaß , aber 1te u. 2te Feiertag sind verplant. Ich wollte am 28.12 eine Tour im Norden anbieten, da ich Mittwoch bei Stadler bin und ggf. können wir am 29.12 doch noch eine Harztour realisieren.
*Chris* der Wald Uhlen, bei Bettmar; verläuft deine Tour dort auf einem Trailabschnitt, denn das Waldstück kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich euch viel Spaß , aber 1te u. 2te Feiertag sind verplant. Ich wollte am 28.12 eine Tour im Norden anbieten, da ich Mittwoch bei Stadler bin und ggf. können wir am 29.12 doch noch eine Harztour realisieren.
> *Chris* der Wald Uhlen, bei Bettmar; verläuft deine Tour dort auf einem Trailabschnitt, denn das Waldstück kenne ich nicht.


28.12. Geht bei mir leider nicht da ich Arbeiten muss, da ich im Einzelhandel Arbeite(Baumarkt um genau zu sein)

Der Trail verläuft einmal um den Wald herum wie er auch in Komoot eingetragen ist, werde es mir heute abend aber genauer anschauen um den Streckenverlauf zu optimieren.

Hatte schon mal ne Tour in dem Wald gemacht die dann etwas ausgeartet ist xD 
Ohne Planung einfach los gefahren was dazu geführt hat das ich plötzlich auf ner Wild Wechsel Schneise gefahren bin die plötzlich nicht weiter ging und umringt von Brennessel Büschen. Zum Glück lief parallel ein Bach entlang, also Rad auf die Schulter und in den Bach gestiegen, zirka 500Meter weiter wieder auf der anderen Seite raus und aus dem Unterholz raus xD 

War ne geile Tour hehe Aber auch um die Natur zu nicht unnötig zu beschädigen würde ich das nicht mehr machen... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ohne Planung einfach los gefahren was dazu geführt hat das ich plötzlich auf ner Wild Wechsel Schneise gefahren bin die plötzlich nicht weiter ging und umringt von Brennessel Büschen. Zum Glück lief parallel ein Bach entlang, also Rad auf die Schulter und in den Bach gestiegen, zirka 500Meter weiter wieder auf der anderen Seite raus und aus dem Unterholz raus xD



Das ist aber der einzige Weg die guten Trails zu finden wenn man sich nicht auskennt, da 80% nicht auf den normalen OSM Karten eingezeichnet sind. Da hilft Dir teilweise nicht mal ne gute Radkarte. Ich kenne alleine im Süden mit Sicherheit 10 Trails die nirgends eingezeichnet sind, aber fahrbar sind.
Wenn Du dann etwas durch die Natur läufst macht du ja nichts kaputt, das macht die Menschheit seit Jahrtausenden und der Natur ist nichts passiert, mit nem Harvester o.ä. sieht das dann schon anders aus.

Wünsche aufjedenfall viel Spaß bei der Tour. Denke mal das ich morgen Vormittag ne Runde drehen werde, weiss aber noch nicht genau womit. Montag kommen meine Brüder und ab Dienstag muss ich wieder arbeiten .


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Der Trail verläuft einmal um den Wald herum


Danke . In der Mitte scheint es eine Anhöhe zu geben.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> schon mal ne Tour in dem Wald gemacht die dann etwas ausgeartet ist


*Chris* gehört zum Erkunden dazu, aber das geht in der Regel nur alleine oder man findet für verrückte Sachen gleichgesinnte; Florian, Adolfo und Du gehören dazu und man kommt rum. Bei einer Wolfsburgerkundung musste ich auch mal eine Brücke bauen, um keine nassen Füsse zu bekommen.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1572446?sort=views&direction=desc&in=user


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Sag ich ja . Meine nächste Erkundungstour steht auch schon fest, allerdings treibt es mich mal in Biketechnisch ganz neue Gefilde und zwar im Dreieck Schladen, Vienenburg und Landesgrenze, wollte dort mal ein wenig an der alten Zonengrenze, im Okertal Richtung Harz die Gegen erkunden, bin da schon so oft mit dem Lkw durch und jedesmal ärgere ich mich wieder das ich kein Bike dabei hab. Starten würde ich von schladen oder Vienenburg aus. Da gibt es große Parkplätze bei einem nicht näher zu Erwähnenden Lebensmittel Laden


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

So Tour für morgen steht auch, nach ner kleinen Testrunde heute geht es morgen von Mascherode aus Richtung Wallersee, dann weiter über die Dörfer nach Meine Wedelheine und über Schandelah, Destedt Sickte zurück nach Mascherode. Lockere 72km und Weihnachten ist gerettet. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Das ist aber der einzige Weg die guten Trails zu finden wenn man sich nicht auskennt, da 80% nicht auf den normalen OSM Karten eingezeichnet sind. Da hilft Dir teilweise nicht mal ne gute Radkarte. Ich kenne alleine im Süden mit Sicherheit 10 Trails die nirgends eingezeichnet sind, aber fahrbar sind.
> Wenn Du dann etwas durch die Natur läufst macht du ja nichts kaputt, das macht die Menschheit seit Jahrtausenden und der Natur ist nichts passiert, mit nem Harvester o.ä. sieht das dann schon anders aus.
> 
> Wünsche aufjedenfall viel Spaß bei der Tour. Denke mal das ich morgen Vormittag ne Runde drehen werde, weiss aber noch nicht genau womit. Montag kommen meine Brüder und ab Dienstag muss ich wieder arbeiten .





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke . In der Mitte scheint es eine Anhöhe zu geben.
> 
> *Chris* gehört zum Erkunden dazu, aber das geht in der Regel nur alleine oder man findet für verrückte Sachen gleichgesinnte; Florian, Adolfo und Du gehören dazu und man kommt rum. Bei einer Wolfsburgerkundung musste ich auch mal eine Brücke bauen, um keine nassen Füsse zu bekommen.
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1572446?sort=views&direction=desc&in=user



Ok merke das ich an der richtigen Adresse bin xD Wirds Zeit mal für ne richtige Cross Country Ausfahrt hehe



schleppi schrieb:


> Sag ich ja . Meine nächste Erkundungstour steht auch schon fest, allerdings treibt es mich mal in Biketechnisch ganz neue Gefilde und zwar im Dreieck Schladen, Vienenburg und Landesgrenze, wollte dort mal ein wenig an der alten Zonengrenze, im Okertal Richtung Harz die Gegen erkunden, bin da schon so oft mit dem Lkw durch und jedesmal ärgere ich mich wieder das ich kein Bike dabei hab. Starten würde ich von schladen oder Vienenburg aus. Da gibt es große Parkplätze bei einem nicht näher zu Erwähnenden Lebensmittel Laden



Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> So Tour für morgen steht auch, nach ner kleinen Testrunde heute geht es morgen von Mascherode aus Richtung Wallersee, dann weiter über die Dörfer nach Meine Wedelheine und über Schandelah, Destedt Sickte zurück nach Mascherode. Lockere 72km und Weihnachten ist gerettet. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


Respekt 72km sind mir etwas zuviel aktuell noch...  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren


Wenn es losgeht kann ich gerne Bescheid sagen, allerdings müssen wir noch ein wenig abwarten bis es trockener wird, da ich befürchte das im Okertal und um Vienenburg mit Oker und Radau relativ viel unter Wasser steht und wir da dann doch eher nen Schlauchboot brauchen. 'Wobei es Südlich von Vienenburg ja auch ein paar Trails gibt. Von daher einfach aufs Bike setzen, losfahren und schauen wo man rauskommt.


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Respekt 72km sind mir etwas zuviel aktuell noch...


Sorry hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich mit dem Renner losfahre . Hab keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht  und mal abgesehen davon interessiert es mich mal wie lange ich mit dem Renner zum Waller See brauche da mitte Januar ein Arbeitgeber wechsel ansteht und ich da locker mit dem Rad hinfahren kann. Aber da ist die wirkliche Fahrzeit interessant und nicht irgendeine errechnete.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn es losgeht kann ich gerne Bescheid


Mtb oder RR


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

Ok RR


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

72km mit vielleicht 20km Anteil an Match und Wasser würde ich sterben xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Mtb oder RR


Adolfo morgen RR und Schladen, Vienenburg MTB, wenn das Wetter etwas mehr mitspielt, Regen ist ok aber jetzt kommt ja noch Schmelzwasser dazu, da es im Harz ja auch taut. Aber du bist natürlich auch gerne mit gesehen mein lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> 72km mit vielleicht 20km Anteil an Match und Wasser würde ich sterben xD


Trail ist nicht das Problem aber der Matsch kostet Kraft, wobei 20km verteilt auf 72km hättest du genug Erholungsphasen dabei.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Adolfo morgen RR



Danke Florian  noch nicht ganz mein Wetter  für eine RR runde Portugiesen brauchen trockene Straßen


----------



## schleppi (23. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Danke Florian  noch nicht ganz mein Wetter  für eine RR runde Portugiesen brauchen trockene Straßen


Straßen sind trocken , aber du brauchst ja auch erstmal nen RR, oder haste mal auf die schnelle gekauft


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

Stelle heute abend mal die Fertige Runde ins Forum 
Ich schaue das ich die MTB Strecke bis zirka 40km Plane und möglichst viel Trail Anteil habe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> aber du brauchst ja auch erstmal nen RR, oder haste mal auf die schnelle gekauft


Nein noch nicht 
Ich mache aktuell nur Trockenübungen


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Dezember 2017)

So Fein Tuning schaut ganz gut aus 

Habe 2 Touren geplant die beide ab Vechelde los gehen und die Trails mit nehmen bei Bettmar

Das ist die Erste Variante mit diversen Punkten in der näheren Umgebung von Vechelde
Link : https://www.komoot.de/tour/25673678?ref=wtd


 

Hier die zweite Tour die zwar die Trails bei Bettmar mit nimmt und Steuer zusätzlich den Salzgitter See an 
Link: https://www.komoot.de/tour/25683979?ref=wtd




Insgesamt kann man es vom Wetter abhängig machen wie welche Variante man fährt


----------



## schleppi (24. Dezember 2017)

Um Trails musst du bei dir vor der Tür aber auch wirklich kämpfen . Da sieht man mal wie gut es mir hier geht. Aus der Tür raus und jede Menge Wald mit km an Single Trails .


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Um Trails musst du bei dir vor der Tür aber auch wirklich kämpfen . Da sieht man mal wie gut es mir hier geht. Aus der Tür raus und jede Menge Wald mit km an Single Trails .


Etwas basteln muss wirklich um da ne Strecke draus zu machen, aber hat immerhin zirka die Hälfte Trail Anteil.

Naja da habe ich im Sommer mehrere Wochen Spaß in der Heimat ;-) Odenwald Region ist quasi Spielwiese für Leute mit MTB



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich mache aktuell nur Trockenübungen


*Adolfo*, ohne Rad oder musste es dem Weihnachtsbaum weichen.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> 2 Touren geplant


*Chris* sehr fleißig dabei und jetzt sehe ich mal wie Koomots Bearbeitungsplattform aussieht; habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet nur Strecken hochgeladen.


schleppi schrieb:


> kleinen Testrunde


*Florian* dann mal viel Spaß heute mit dem Renner. Vielleicht raffe ich mich heute auch nochmal auf.


----------



## schleppi (24. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht raffe ich mich heute auch nochmal auf.



Martin wir haben 9 Grad draussen soll ich dich abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> soll ich dich abholen


Forian, danke für die Einladung, aber Familie zum Frühstück mal komplett.


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Forian, danke für die Einladung, aber Familie zum Frühstück mal komplett.


Dann mal frohes Fest


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2017)

Euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten und vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal zwischen den Feiertagen.
*Chris*, dein Avator gefällt mir.


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten und vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal zwischen den Feiertagen.
> *Chris*, dein Avator gefällt mir.


Danke wurde ja vom Meister geschossen hehe 

Und Treppen sind eher mein Terrain xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (24. Dezember 2017)

Wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten. 
Meine haben etwas zäh möchte ich mal sagen angefangen. Die Renner Tour müsste ich leider verkürzen und dann kam leider nur das bei raus:



 
.
Allerdings sind die Durchschnittwerte etwas na ich sage mal unnormal. Bis km 15 hatte ich einen Schnitt von 8.6 danach haben wir das dann steigern können und ich bin am Schluss bei 27.2 gelandet. 
Die Tour war eigentlich schön, wenn man mal von Wind absieht, aber nichts ist perfekt. Das einzige war das sich nach 2km so dermaßen mein rücken gemeldet hat das ich schon abbrechen wollte und nach Hause fahren. Aber irgendwie hat dann der innere Schweinehund gesiegt und ich Hab die Zähne zusammen gebissen. Irgendwann haben dann auch die Ibuprofen gewirkt und es könnte richtig los gehen. Leider fehlte mir dann halt am Ende die Zeit um noch ein paar km dran zu hängen schließlich wartet ja auch die Familie zuhause. Was bleibt ist eine schöne Tour trotz Schub und das gute Gefühl immer noch mit willen über die scheiss Krankheit siegen zu können. 
Ansonsten macht euch ein paar schöne Tage mit der Familie.


 
Auch wenn es wirklich ein schönes Bike ist, aber die Tour heute hat mal wieder gezeigt das man 70% der Braunschweiger Radwege besser mit einem Fully fährt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> man mal von Wind absieht


Hut ab, bin zu Hause geblieben.


schleppi schrieb:


> über die scheiss Krankheit siegen zu können.


*Florian* hast ein Kämpferherz und ich bewundere wie Du es meisterst. Freue mich auf die Saison 2018.


----------



## schleppi (24. Dezember 2017)

Danke Martin. Ich hoffe mal mit dem neuen Job sind in 2018 mehr Touren bei dir drin. Aber man kann ja auch immer noch mal was dazwischen planen. Freue mich aufjedenfall auch auf die neue Saison mit euch.


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten.
> Meine haben etwas zäh möchte ich mal sagen angefangen. Die Renner Tour müsste ich leider verkürzen und dann kam leider nur das bei raus:
> Anhang anzeigen 678812
> .
> ...


Schöne Bilder zur Tour  

Braunschweig hat wirklich schlechte Radwege was ich nur bestätigen kann.
Mein Arbeitsweg entlang der B1 ist noch mit Rennrad fahrbar, sobald man in Bs angekommen ist sollte man auf Crosser und MTB umsteigen.

Am Ring entlang gibt es sehr viele Stellen wo sich Wurzeln in den Rad Weg gegraben haben, das ist fast nen Trail. Gemacht wird da nix.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (25. Dezember 2017)

Chris wenn es nicht einem Suizidversuch gleichen würde dann wäre es am besten auf der Straße zu fahren. Allerdings ist das mit dem Auto aufm Ring ja teilweise schon lebensgefährlich. 
Ich versuche wenn ich in den Norden fahre generell den Ring zu meiden, dadurch das viele Straßen im Östlich als Fahrradstraße ausgewiesen sind kann man dort sehr schön fahren und die sind nicht so kaputt wie die Radwege. 
Für die Radwege brauchst du hier echt teilweise nen Fully weil dir sonst alle Bandscheiben rausspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (25. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Chris wenn es nicht einem Suizidversuch gleichen würde dann wäre es am besten auf der Straße zu fahren. Allerdings ist das mit dem Auto aufm Ring ja teilweise schon lebensgefährlich.
> Ich versuche wenn ich in den Norden fahre generell den Ring zu meiden, dadurch das viele Straßen im Östlich als Fahrradstraße ausgewiesen sind kann man dort sehr schön fahren und die sind nicht so kaputt wie die Radwege.
> Für die Radwege brauchst du hier echt teilweise nen Fully weil dir sonst alle Bandscheiben rausspringen


Ist leider wirklich nicht schön in BS, die einzige Alternative zum Ring selbst ist das Ring Gleis was nur ein wirklich sehr kleines Stück hat was Asphaltiert ist. Da kommt leider auch nur Crosser aufwärts in Frage da an einigen Stellen doch sehr grober Schotter liegt was vergleichbar mit einigen Waldstrecken ist...  

Mal abgesehen davon sind die Querstraßen wirklich sehr schwer einsehbar was es leider auch nicht angenehmer macht.

Wenn du willst können wir mal zum Trimm Dich Pfad nach Lengede fahren  
Mache seit zirka nem Jahr Freeletics und kann dir Übungen zum Rücken Aufbau zeigen was mir nach meinem 2 Fachen Bandscheiben Vorfall sehr geholfen hat.
Vorteil ist das alles mit eigen Gewicht ist und man somit nicht Muskeln und Bänder unnötig überansprucht 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (25. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Wenn du willst können wir mal zum Trimm Dich Pfad nach Lengede fahren
> Mache seit zirka nem Jahr Freeletics und kann dir Übungen zum Rücken Aufbau zeigen was mir nach meinem 2 Fachen Bandscheiben Vorfall sehr geholfen hat.
> Vorteil ist das alles mit eigen Gewicht ist und man somit nicht Muskeln und Bänder unnötig überansprucht


Das ist nett von Dir gemeint, allerdings liegt es bei mir nicht an den Muskeln, da sind genug im Rücken vorhanden da ich seit einigen Jahren ins Studio gehe und dort relativ viel Muskelaufbau und Kraftausdauer trainiere.
Mein Problem ist das ich Morbus Bechterew hab und durch die Fehlstellung der Wirbelsäule sind manche Übungen einfach nicht möglich .
In Kombination mit meiner Physio ist das ganze auch sehr gut und ich hab die Krankheit weitestgehen im Griff, aber ab und zu bekomme ich dann halt so ein Schub wo die Schmerzen dann doch recht heftig werden können und mit sowas ärgere ich mich gerade mal wieder rum.

Aber wenn wir mal Zeit finden können wir gerne mal ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen und dort bremsen, dann können wir mal schauen was möglich ist und was nicht, probiere ja immer gerne neue Sportarten aus. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist bei uns am Heidbergsee auch so ein Pfad angelegt worden.


----------



## Sirius6 (25. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Das ist nett von Dir gemeint, allerdings liegt es bei mir nicht an den Muskeln, da sind genug im Rücken vorhanden da ich seit einigen Jahren ins Studio gehe und dort relativ viel Muskelaufbau und Kraftausdauer trainiere.
> Mein Problem ist das ich Morbus Bechterew hab und durch die Fehlstellung der Wirbelsäule sind manche Übungen einfach nicht möglich .
> In Kombination mit meiner Physio ist das ganze auch sehr gut und ich hab die Krankheit weitestgehen im Griff, aber ab und zu bekomme ich dann halt so ein Schub wo die Schmerzen dann doch recht heftig werden können und mit sowas ärgere ich mich gerade mal wieder rum.
> 
> Aber wenn wir mal Zeit finden können wir gerne mal ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen und dort bremsen, dann können wir mal schauen was möglich ist und was nicht, probiere ja immer gerne neue Sportarten aus. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist bei uns am Heidbergsee auch so ein Pfad angelegt worden.


Habe mit dem Radfahren ja auch wieder angefangen da Laufen/Joggen für mich nicht in Frage kommt mit dem doppelten Bandscheiben Vorfall, ne Fehlstellung des Rückens hab ich auch... auch wenn bei mir kein Bechterew diagnostiziert wurde. 

Habe alleine mit Freeletics und ner Umstellung der Ess Gewohnheiten zirka 15 Kilo abgenommen, aktuell pausiere ich ein wenig und fange im neuen Jahr mit zweimal die Woche wieder an. Freeletics ist halt nicht so steif wie das Typische trainieren im Studio was mir zumindest deutlich mehr Spaß macht


----------



## Sirius6 (25. Dezember 2017)

Noch mal zur Weihnachttour,

Werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr die Tour starten in Vechelde. Muss nur schauen ob ich die vollen 40km fahre da ich natürlich pünktlich zu Weihnachten schnupfen bekommen hab...
Morgen soll ja auch ein wenig die Sonne scheinen und abhalten vom Rad fahren lass ich mich nicht hehe 

Würde mich über Gesellschaft beim fahren freuen einfach noch mal hier melden dann kann man das Organisieren 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (25. Dezember 2017)

Da ich morgen Abend 23.00 wieder anfangen muss zu arbeiten bin ich leider raus. Wünsche dir aber viel Spaß.
Das trainieren im Studio ist ansich gar nicht weiter schlimm. Man muss halt ein wenig auf Abwechslung achten. Ich mache viel Seilzug oder Freihantel Training da ist das ganze dynamischer und man trainiert mehrer Muskelgruppen gleichzeitig da auch die stabilisierenden Muskeln beansprucht werden. 
Aber wie gesagt bin neuen Sportarten immer offen gegenüber. Im Normalfall gibt es nur die gesundheitliche Grenze die man aber mit willen und erwas Geduld auch "verschieben" kann.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr die Tour starten in Vechelde.


Hallo *Chris*, morgen kann ich leider nicht fahren wegen Termin mit der Familie.
Habe aber heute spontan ein freies Zeitfenster genutzt für eine Runde. Berichte später dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *Chris*, morgen kann ich leider nicht fahren wegen Termin mit der Familie.
> Habe aber heute spontan ein freies Zeitfenster genutzt für eine Runde. Berichte später dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 679130



Sehr geiles Bild 

Muss auch schauen wie es morgen ausschaut, wenn mein Schnupfen bis morgen nicht weg ist werde ich glaube ich auch erst mal nur die Trails in Bettmar abfahren.

Viel Spaß bei der Familie


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2017)

*Torsten* sehr geiles Bild.
Das muss dein nächstes Avatarbild im IBC werden.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> für eine Runde


War gestern auch kurz auf Tour um eine hochwasserneutrale Donnerstagsrunde auszubauen, da wirklich auch Strecken unter Wasser stehen, die noch nie so nass waren  und ich plane mal was neues für 2018; doch das Bedarf noch ein wenig Vorbereitung.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> wenn mein Schnupfen


*Chris* gute Besserung.


----------



## schleppi (26. Dezember 2017)

Chris von mir auch gute Besserung.

Thorsten cooles Bild. 

Martin das Hochwasser diese Jahr ist echt ätzend und es wird gefühlt immer schlimmer, wobei ich gestern fast trockenen Fußes durchs Wiesental gekommen bin. Die Straße ist ja noch da wenn auch teilweise unter Wasser also kommt man auch mit dem Renner durch .
Für 2018 plane ich auch was neues .
Ein neues Bike soll wohl her, da ich mich neu verliebt hab muss ich wohl ein wenig sparen .
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-genius-750-bike?article=265264009.
Klar muss ich da noch einige Komponenten aufwerten, aber nur für ne XT Ausstattung 1200 Euro mehr bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein wenn ich die einzel Komponenten billiger kriege, ausserdem gibt es dann nicht mehr die Farbe .

Klar bleibt mein altes Genius auch noch aber das neue bietet halt doch etwas mehr wie z.b. der einfache tausch von 27,5 auf 29 usw.
Im großen und ganzen sieht man doch schon gewaltige Entwicklungen zwischen 2009 und dem 2018er Modell.

Aber das ist das einzige Rad womit ich NIE Probleme hatte, selbst das Cube hat mich zwischendurch geärgert. Das Genius ist wie ein Käfer, läuft und läuft und läuft  (bis auf die Bremse die vorher dran war, aber die war ja auch nicht original).


----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

Fahrbericht Weihnachtstour:

Nach dem mein Schnupfen heute Deutlich besser ist habe ich mich aufs Rad geschwungen und bin die Bettmar und Münstedt Trails abgefahren.



 

Da ich kein Fan von bin Trails doppelt ab zufahren habe ich es als Rundstrecke angelegt.

Strecken Details:
Länge:19,1km
-Singletrail: 6,87 km
-Fahrradweg: 2,92 km
-Zufahrtsweg: < 100 m
-Weg: 2,55 km
-Nebenstraße: 2,32 km
-Straße: 3,47 km
-Bundesstraße: 1,03 km
Höhenmeter:60hm

Boden war durch das Wetter die Tage zuvor nicht ganz so Extrem aufgeweicht wie bei den letzten zwei Touren die ich mit euch gemacht habe, was mir entgegen kam hehe

Die Trails sind vor allem mit vielen Wurzel durchzogenen Passagen und mit kleinen Hindernissen wie diese Baumstamm Brücken 



Insgesamt sehr schöne Tour bei der man den Trail Anteil alleine in den zwei Waldstücken noch hätte Verdreifachen können da viele der Wege einfach nicht auf der Karte auftauschen.

Zum Schluss noch ein wenig Bike Porn ;-)


 


 

MFG Chris


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Dezember 2017)

Fast schon wieder vorbei, aber auch von mir "Frohe Weihnachten"  an alle hier, ich hoffe Ihr habt schöne freie Tage gehabt und diese genießen können im Kreise der Familie, bzw. auch eure Erkrankungen ein wenig auskuriert um dann, gesund und munter, 2018 voll durchzustarten. 

@schleppi bin auch ein großer Genius-Fan, war mein erstes als ich 2005 angefangen habe (das gute alte MC 10 von Frischi ) und nach einer längeren Pause in der ich nur Sparks und Scales in meinem Fuhrpark stehen hatte habe ich dann 2015/2016 wieder zugeschlagen und mir ein leichtes 900er aufgebaut für die Arbeit als Guide, und ich muss sagen, ist in all den Jahren nicht schlechter geworden, die Entwicklung schreitet voran... 

Kannst Du also mit dem neuen quasi nix verkehrt machen.  
Hast Du ne Quelle wo Du gut und günstig an die Bikes kommst? (Kann die Jungs von Bunny Hop in Hameln sonst wärmstens empfehlen, echt Ahnung, machen selbst unmögliche Dinge möglich + faire Preise.)


----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Chris von mir auch gute Besserung.
> 
> Thorsten cooles Bild.
> 
> ...



Ich finde im Bereich 2x(xx) fällt das kaum auf da durch die 2 Kränze vorne viel ausgeglichen wird. Sobald man aber in den 1x(xx) Bereich geht ist halt Shimano mit ihrer 1x11 Schaltung der 1x12 Schaltung von SRAM deutlich unterlegen.

Habe die Deore XT am Rad und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben ;-)
Bin mit 3x7 aufgewachsen da von nem Kumpel von früher sein Vater eine eigene Fahrrad Manufaktur hatte


----------



## schleppi (26. Dezember 2017)

Simone danke für den Tipp. Meine Mutter arbeitet bei Velocity, aber die haben kein Scott im Angebot, absolute Marktlücke hier. wie gesagt bin mit meinem 2009er Genius auch glücklich, absolut Robustes Bike und für alles geeignet. Bei dem 2018er haben sie nochmal eine ganze Menge überarbeitet was mich auch überzeugt, sei es nu die Geometrie oder der Überarbeitete Einbau des Dämpfers, oder das einfache Wechseln zwischen 27,5 und 29er Laufrädern usw. Alles in allem haben sie wieder ein sehr geiles Komplettpaket hingestellt.

Chris der 1 Fach Bereich vorne ist was für den Downhillbereich, auch wenn alle immer erzählen kein Thema aber ich würde immer 2x10 oder 2x11 dem 1 Fachbereich vorziehen. Auch wenn es immer wieder ne Umstellung ist .
Fahre am MTB 3x9 und am RR 2x11 ist vom schalten her was total unterschiedliches.

Als Schaltung ist die SLX auch nicht schlecht nur bei den Bremsen sollte es schon ne XT sein, fahre jetzt auch ne XT mit Icetech und die ist wesentlich besser vom Handling her als die Formula The One die vorher dran war. Allerdings auch da liegen ein paar Jahre Entwicklung dazwischen.

Wenn es den Rahmen einzeln geben würde dann würde ich mir nur das Rahmenset kaufen und den Rest selber aufbauen, aber das gibt es weder in der Farbe noch in Alu.

Ansonsten schöne Tour von Dir, ein wenig länger und mehr Trails wären vielleicht noch gut, wobei mit den wenigen Trails bei dir das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Simone danke für den Tipp. Meine Mutter arbeitet bei Velocity, aber die haben kein Scott im Angebot, absolute Marktlücke hier. wie gesagt bin mit meinem 2009er Genius auch glücklich, absolut Robustes Bike und für alles geeignet. Bei dem 2018er haben sie nochmal eine ganze Menge überarbeitet was mich auch überzeugt, sei es nu die Geometrie oder der Überarbeitete Einbau des Dämpfers, oder das einfache Wechseln zwischen 27,5 und 29er Laufrädern usw. Alles in allem haben sie wieder ein sehr geiles Komplettpaket hingestellt.
> 
> Chris der 1 Fach Bereich vorne ist was für den Downhillbereich, auch wenn alle immer erzählen kein Thema aber ich würde immer 2x10 oder 2x11 dem 1 Fachbereich vorziehen. Auch wenn es immer wieder ne Umstellung ist .
> Fahre am MTB 3x9 und am RR 2x11 ist vom schalten her was total unterschiedliches.
> ...



Velo hat  BMC, Cube und Stevens 

Da ich nen Faible für 29er habe kommt aber nur BMC in Frage mit dem Trailfox 02 2018. 
Ansonsten gibt es ja noch unter den Händler Marken nur noch Trek was meiner Meinung nach in einer Liga spielt mit Scott und Co...

Naja die 500% der SRAM GX Eagle sollten auch reichen 

Auf meinem Cube steige ich auch nächstes Jahr um auf Tubeless mit Nobby Nic vorne und Racing Ralph hinten, bin mal gespannt


----------



## schleppi (26. Dezember 2017)

Chris Velocity hat noch gazelle, Norco die auch sehr weit oben im MTB Sektor mitspielen, VSF, contura, Birdy usw.

Meine Mutter hat sich jetzt nen 29er geholt von Stevens und ist glücklich damit.
Meins ist es nicht so da die auch im Bikepark nicht so wendig sind durch die Geometrie aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Genau wie die Marke, allerdings gibt es von jedem Hersteller 29er wenn man so Was für Touren haben möchte würde ich mehrere ausprobieren. Wen  es technisch werden soll mit Bikepark kann ich jeden nahe egen  es auch mal mit einem 27,5er zu probieren. Die "Nachteile" wenn man es so nennen möchte im Uphill oder auf Tour sind sehr gering im Gegensatz zu 29er und im technischen einiges wendiger durch kürzere streben am hinterbau.
Wenn du dann noch einen Teil der Vorteile vom Fatty haben möchtest fährst mal ein 27,5 plus Probe. Die Reifenbreite von 2.8 macht im Matsch schon einiges aus. Hätte ich selber auch nicht gedacht.
Ich selber fahre kein Tubeles aus dem einfachen Grund das es nicht möglich ist mal schnell die Bereifung zu tauschen ohne große sauerei. Davon mal ab brauchst du wenn du Pech hast ne andere Pumpe um den Reifen auf das Felgenhorn zubekommen. Angeblich soll es pannensicherer sein und leichter. Bei der pannensicherheit haben die Hersteller beiden Reifen so weit aufgeholt das es kaum noch eine Rolle spielt, da ich bei einem riss einfach einen neuen Schlauch einbaue und Tubeles den nicht abdichtet und einen Schlauch hab ich immer dabei. Einen Platten durch Dornen hatte ich noch nie da kann ich mich auf meine Conti  velassen. Über das Gewicht müssen wir nicht reden bei normalen Fahrern die vielleicht noch 2kg zu viel auf die waage bringen.
Das ist allerdings nur meine Meinung, entscheiden muss das jeder selber.
Genau wie die Wahl der Reifen. Bei mir kommen keine Schwalbe mehr drauf.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Dezember 2017)

Cannondale kann ich empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Chris Velocity hat noch gazelle, Norco die auch sehr weit oben im MTB Sektor mitspielen, VSF, contura, Birdy usw.
> 
> Meine Mutter hat sich jetzt nen 29er geholt von Stevens und ist glücklich damit.
> Meins ist es nicht so da die auch im Bikepark nicht so wendig sind durch die Geometrie aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Genau wie die Marke, allerdings gibt es von jedem Hersteller 29er wenn man so Was für Touren haben möchte würde ich mehrere ausprobieren. Wen  es technisch werden soll mit Bikepark kann ich jeden nahe egen  es auch mal mit einem 27,5er zu probieren. Die "Nachteile" wenn man es so nennen möchte im Uphill oder auf Tour sind sehr gering im Gegensatz zu 29er und im technischen einiges wendiger durch kürzere streben am hinterbau.
> ...



Mmmhhhh vielleicht war ich mit meiner vor Auswahl etwas zu voreilig, vom BMC MTB Bereich hört man nicht viel. 
Norco ist in den Foren und auf YouTube deutlich häufiger vertreten, heißt zwar grundlegend erst mal nichts aber ist zumindest ein Indiz das die Leute zumindest häufiger dazu greifen.

Wusste ich bis jetzt gar nicht das die auch Norco haben...

Zum Thema 29er, in der letzten Enduro waren die ersten 3 oder 4 Plätze belegt von 29ern. Mittlerweile werden die 29er seht Agil gebaut. Wenn Sie auch nicht ganz an nen gutes 27,5er ran kommen von der Wenidigkeit. Was mir halt auch wichtig ist, das es Laufruhig ist was gerade nem Anfänger zugute kommt.

Gibt von Schwalbe den Tubeless Booster den man mit ner normalen Luftpumpe vorher befüllt und dann an das vorbereitete Rad ansetzt. Kostet jetzt auch keine Unsummen und Tubeless ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad Pannensicher gerade bei leichten einstichen die beim normalen Schlauch geflickt werden müssen.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Fahrbericht Weihnachtstour:


*Chris* schöne Tour und die Holzbrücken gefallen mir besonders  und bei dir sieht es deutlich trockener aus.
Wenn ich doch nochmal ein neues Bike kaufen sollte, wird es ein 100er, entweder ein LUX von Canyon oder Scott Spark; halt Rakete.
Ich würde auch lieber auf zweifach gehen, doch Shimano hat hinten max. 44 Zähne, dann würde ich wohl auch mal Scram probieren mit einfach, aber mein 26er geht ja.
*Simone*, dir wünsche ich auch frohe Weihnachten und schön dass Du mal wieder im Norden bist . Harz wohl Donnerstag. Marko arbeitet dran.


----------



## schleppi (26. Dezember 2017)

Martin 26er geht immer .
Kriegt man nur leider nicht mehr, sonst würde ich wohl wieder eines nehmen.

Chris vergleiche keine Profis mit "normalen Bikern" das sieht da etwas anders aus von der Technik, die bekommen Sachen die wir uns niemals leisten können oder wollen , bei mir zumindest wollen, weil ich irgendwann einfach sage warum soll ich viel mehr ausgeben wenn ich keinen Nutzen von habe, egal ob man keinen merkt oder ich nicht in der Lage bin in die Grenzbereiche vorzudringen wo die fahren.

Mein Norco Crosser ist auch von Velocity, klar kaufe da so viel wie möglich, muss ja den Job meiner Mutter sichern. Wobei das hat sie ja erst gekauft und ich dann von ihr.

Wenn Dir als Anfänger Laufruhe wichtig ist weil du dich vielleicht sonst nicht so sicher fühlst, dann ein kleiner Tip von mir bevor Du an Bikepark denkst. Mach mit deinem Cube erstmal einen Fahrtechnikkurs damit Du die Grundlegenden Sachen vernünftig lernst, danach würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach mal verschiedene Bikes probefahren, wir haben ja genug Fahrradläden in BS und Umgebung, schließlich kostet so ein Bike ja auch ne Menge da sollte man sich schon drauf wohlfühlen, auch wenn es einem gefallen muss von der Optik her.


----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin 26er geht immer .
> Kriegt man nur leider nicht mehr, sonst würde ich wohl wieder eines nehmen.
> 
> Chris vergleiche keine Profis mit "normalen Bikern" das sieht da etwas anders aus von der Technik, die bekommen Sachen die wir uns niemals leisten können oder wollen , bei mir zumindest wollen, weil ich irgendwann einfach sage warum soll ich viel mehr ausgeben wenn ich keinen Nutzen von habe, egal ob man keinen merkt oder ich nicht in der Lage bin in die Grenzbereiche vorzudringen wo die fahren.
> ...



Nen Kurs hab ich schon eingeplant ab April  

Nur Velo ist bereit dazu was zu bestellen, alle anderen wollen gleich ne Abnahme des Rades. Was bei den meisten Ausgestellt ist geht halt mehr in Richtung Hardtail.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin 26er geht immer


26 Old School  außerdem bekommt man nasse Füße bei Martins Wasserdurchfahrten


----------



## schleppi (26. Dezember 2017)

Frag mal in Wolfsburg bei dahl usw nach da gibt es auch kulante Händler. Ansonsten ist Hannover mit einigen großen Märkten noch in der Nähe. Wer verkaufen möchte ist auch kulant zu seinen Kunden. Velocity ist schon ne gute Wahl, aber haben leider nicht alle großen Hersteller. Ok und die Werkstatt hat zum Teil sehr nachgelassen. Ist halt das Problem mit dem guten Personal was überall ist.


----------



## Sirius6 (26. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Frag mal in Wolfsburg bei dahl usw nach da gibt es auch kulante Händler. Ansonsten ist Hannover mit einigen großen Märkten noch in der Nähe. Wer verkaufen möchte ist auch kulant zu seinen Kunden. Velocity ist schon ne gute Wahl, aber haben leider nicht alle großen Hersteller. Ok und die Werkstatt hat zum Teil sehr nachgelassen. Ist halt das Problem mit dem guten Personal was überall ist.


Bleibe beim BMC, es ist vor reserviert und ich kann es vorher Probefahren... Kann kein Schlechtes Rad sein 
Nächstes Jahr kommt also Bärbel zur Familie xD Diana wird bestimmt neidisch hehe


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> 26 Old School  außerdem bekommt man nasse Füße bei Martins Wasserdurchfahrten


*Adolfo*, wir sollten am Freitag nochmal im Norden fahren, da tauchst Du auch mit dem 29er unter Wasser; könnte was leckeres zusammenbauen und dann fahren wir mit Anglerhose.


schleppi schrieb:


> Martin 26er geht immer .


*Florian*, danke, dann bin ich nicht ganz alleine und 26er sehen geiler aus.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Adolfo*, wir sollten am Freitag nochmal im Norden fahren


*Martin * mal schauen wie wir die HARZ Tour verkraften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (26. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> am Freitag nochmal im Norden fahren
> 
> *Florian*, danke, dann bin ich nicht ganz alleine und 26er sehen geiler aus.


Schade muss die Woche arbeiten sonst wäre ich glatt mitgekommen, Schwimmen soll ja gut für den Rücken sein .

Martin 26er sind die wahren MTB, ich persönlich finde sie auch vom Aussehen her geiler und ein wenig Fitness und Technik gehört halt dazu, schade das die Hersteller uns sowas immer Vorschreiben und es keine neuen mehr gibt.

So wünsche euch ne angenehme Nacht ich mach mich dann mal auf zur Arbeit


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und eins steht im Schlafzimmer.


*Martin*, so sauber dass ich es ins Haus stellen könnte ist mein MTB nie, wie machst Du das?



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> bei Position 52°25'26.25"N 10°39'8.36"E geht ein schöner Singletrail zur Schleuse.


Den kannte ich noch nicht, habe ich gleich in meine Runde gestern eingebaut, lohnt sich. 

Bin gestern ein bischen rumgekringelt und habe ein paar Sachen ausprobiert hier in der Gegend.





Trail zwischen Ausbüttel Siedlung und Isenbüttel bei 52°26'32.4"N 10°32'36.8"E, lohnt sich, liegt aber etwas abseits von anderen schönen Strecken.

Trails im Bereich "Der Hof Isenbüttel": 1x nicht weitergekommen, 1x Stolperbiken auf Wiesentrail, lohnt sich nicht.



Nach Martins Singletrail - siehe oben - gibt es einen Fuß-/Radweg auf der Eisenbahnbrücke an der Schleuse, kannte ich auch noch nicht.



Ab der Schleuse habe ich mich über Feldwege bei Gegenwind zurückgekämpft.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das muss dein nächstes Avatarbild im IBC werden.


Ok, ist geändert!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ins Haus stellen könnte ist mein MTB nie


Ich auch nur in den Keller. Die Renner sind sauber und müssen neben der Rolle stehen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Den kannte ich noch nicht, habe ich gleich in meine Runde gestern eingebaut, lohnt sich.


Freut mich, dass er nach deinem Geschmack war und den Radweg über die Brücke sind wir auch gefahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail zwischen Ausbüttel Siedlung und Isenbüttel


Super, den kannte ich noch nicht, hatte ich aber schon in eine Gifhornrunde mit eingeplant. Ich werde dein S aber noch einarbeiten.
Hast Du zwischen den Feiertagen auch Urlaub.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin * mal schauen wie wir die HARZ Tour verkraften


Adolfo stimmt. Ich kann nur noch flach.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bleibe beim BMC, es ist vor reserviert und ich kann es vorher Probefahren... Kann kein Schlechtes Rad sein



Schlechte Räder gibt es ja in dem Sinne nicht, eher unpassende, und ich würde ab einer gewissen Summe *nie *ein Bike kaufen was ich vorher nicht ausgiebig getestet habe und mit TESTEN meine ich nicht, die 800m die man vor einem Laden auf und ab fährt, sondern richtig im Gelände.
Möglichkeiten gibt es da genug, entweder Festivals, Messen, Testtage, usw. oder mal nach nem Verleih ausschau halten und sich für kleines Geld mal mindestens nen halben Tag drauf austoben, auch wenn die nicht alle Modelle in TopAusstattung im Verleih haben, kann man sich ein Urteil über die passende Geometrie, etc. machen.

Aus der 1-/2-fach bzw. TL/Schlauch Diskussion halte ich mich jetzt mal raus, nur soviel, ich habe an allen Bikes 1x11 + TL und möchte nix mehr anderes fahren, egal ob MTB oder RR, Gelände mit Flow oder a la Fimberpass, Race oder mehrtägiger AlpenX, letztendlich sollte man aber, bei Zufriedenheit, am eigenen Setup nix ändern nur weil es gerade In ist oder so. 

Fahrtechniktraining ist immer zu empfehlen, bringt einen enorm weiter  und erspart mitunter schmerzhafte Abgänge durch Anfängerfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

*Simone*, Du bist der Profi unter uns und wir können nur von dir lernen. An der Fahrtechnik fehlt es bei mir sicherlich, halt zu spät mit dem Sport begonnen und jetzt denkt man zu viel mit dem Kopf  und nicht wie früher, das klappt schon.


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Habe noch kein Event angekündigt gesehen von BMC ohne gleich quer durch Deutschland zu fahren.
Habe bei Velocity vorbestellt und kann es bestimmt gegen eine Gebühr oder Pfand mal etwas länger testen.

Würde mir da auch nen Tag für Zeit nehmen, die sollen gleich meine Wunsch Flatpedals ran machen (Gibt neue von Cube)
Ne kleine Test Runde ist da auf jeden Fall drin. Prinzen Park und die ein oder andere Treppe hehe 

Finde den Trend hin zu 1x(xx) sehr gut aber was gutes wie die SRAM GX Eagle erwarte ich einfach bei nem Preis von um die 5000€. 
Wollte diesmal etwas bunteres haben, da kommt meine Jamaika Bärbel in Grün/Gelb  richtig gut hehe 

Habe übrigens schon ein Favorit bei den Fatbikes  
Trek Farley EX 8
Glaube sogar das es der einzige Fatbike Fully aufm Markt ist. 

Kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr vom Weihnachtsgeld hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich Hab da so meine Zweifel das du das Bike nen Tag zum testen bekommst. Seitdem da nen E MTB verschwunden ist auf ner Probefahrt sind die da nicht mehr ganz so offen. Da war auch Ausweis hinterlegt usw. Ich kann ja mal meine Mutter fragen dir ist ja Shopleitung und müsste das wissen. Solche Events finden das Jahr über in allen Bike Parks im Harz statt und die letzten Jahre waren eigentlich alle großen Hersteller vertreten. BMC war glaube ich in St andreasberg. 
Das Fatty was ich probegefahren bin hatte nicht mal ne federgabel und bei dem luftdruck den du da fährst mit den Reifen ist es relativ unerheblich ob es nen Fully ist. Da hab selbst ich keine Rückenprobleme bekommen. Das wäre das einzige MTB wo mir die federung egal wäre.


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Wäre gut das ich das vorher wüsste, lass auch gerne meine Portmonee und mein Hardtail. Vertrauen ist im Einzelhandel echt schwierig kenne das ja Selbst. 
Wollte es halt vor der Season schon haben um mich damit einzufahren und Technik zu üben, soweit das hier halt geht.

Das Trek sieht einfach nur unverschämt gut aus für nen Fatty  



 
Hat auch keine 26" sondern 27,5" und ne Breite des Reifens liegt bei 3,8 (Effektiv 4)


----------



## schleppi (27. Dezember 2017)

Das mag ja sein das es sehr gut aussieht, aber ob einem das der Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder selber wissen.
Vielleicht kann ja Simone dazu was schreiben die fährt ja auch Fatty im Hochgebirge, ich bin es mal nen Tag gefahren und nicht dauerhaft.
Ich finde die Dinger witzig, aber ob ich mir jetzt unbedingt eines holen muss weiss ich noch nicht so, wenn dann wohl als Hardtail mit Grundausstattung, weil es halt wirklich Just for Fun wäre.
Das Problem ist halt immer Arbeit, MTB, RR, Bike Park, Studio unter einen Hut zubekommen, da schaue ich dann immer wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe und ob es sich lohnt.

Zum Thema 26 oder 27,5 muss ich nix mehr schreiben.
26 ist und bleibt MTB


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein das es sehr gut aussieht, aber ob einem das der Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder selber wissen.
> Vielleicht kann ja Simone dazu was schreiben die fährt ja auch Fatty im Hochgebirge, ich bin es mal nen Tag gefahren und nicht dauerhaft.
> Ich finde die Dinger witzig, aber ob ich mir jetzt unbedingt eines holen muss weiss ich noch nicht so, wenn dann wohl als Hardtail mit Grundausstattung, weil es halt wirklich Just for Fun wäre.
> Das Problem ist halt immer Arbeit, MTB, RR, Bike Park, Studio unter einen Hut zubekommen, da schaue ich dann immer wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe und ob es sich lohnt.
> ...


Dazu muss man wissen das in den ersten MTBs einfach nicht mehr Platz war als für nen 26er. Der Urahne des MTBS waren ja im Grunde ungefederte Treckingräder mit Stollenreifen hehe

Ich finde 26er haben auch ihre Berechtigung im Sport und gerade wenn es darum geht den Reifen zu beschleunigen ist 27,5" und 29" einfach im Nachteil durch die geringe Gesamt Masse des Reifens, über Lenkwinkel und Co brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.

Mein 29er Hardtail hat mich damit total angefixt

Wäre dann mit 3 wirklich sehr guten Bikes ausgestattet die verschiedene Bereiche abdecken 

Hardtail für den Arbeitsweg 
(im Sommer mit kleinem Trail hehe)
-wirklich sehr gute Beschleunigung und Endgeschwindigkeit 

Fully für Bike Park und schwere Trails 

Fatty für Schlecht Wetter Fahrten und Winter Spaß hehe


----------



## schleppi (27. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man wissen das in den ersten MTBs einfach nicht mehr Platz war als für nen 26er. Der Urahne des MTBS waren ja im Grunde ungefederte Treckingräder mit Stollenreifen hehe


Ich weiss und damit wurde auch Downhill gefahren.
Trotzdem ist und bleibt für mich und auch andere ein 26 das einzig wahre MTB . Neu ist nicht immer besser, aber das ist immer Ansichtssache. 
Dabei kann 26 soooo sexy sein 


 
und an Wendigkeit nicht zu schlagen


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> 26 ist und bleibt MTB


Mein einziger Trost.
Hab jetzt Winterschuhe. Keine nassen Füsse mehr und hoffentlich warm, sonst bringe ich sie zurück.
 
Steffi konnte ihr neues Rad schon mal bei Stadler Probefahren und gleich den passenden Rennradhelm gekauft. Ist wie Adolfo, passt farblich zum Rad.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Dabei kann 26 soooo sexy sein


schön geputzt; müssen wir mal wieder dreckig machen.


----------



## schleppi (27. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> schön geputzt; müssen wir mal wieder dreckig machen.


sieht im Moment anders aus . Das war bevor die Sintflut eingesetzt hat.

Aber wir müssen ja auch Deine neuen Schuhe testen, mal schauen ob sie wirklich Wasserdicht sind .

Style wins sag ich nur, da können sich der Porto und Steffi zusammen tun, dann kann die neue Saison ja kommen, der wird der Grad zwischen MTB und RR noch schmaler, vorallem weil der Porto ja auch nen RR haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Tweenty Niner!!!  
Finde Bärbel Hübsch ;-)







Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen ja auch Deine neuen Schuhe testen, mal schauen ob sie wirklich Wasserdicht sind .


Teste ich schon mal morgen bei Kälte. Vielleich Freitag nochmal gemeinsam im Norden bei Nässe und wehe die sind nicht dicht.


schleppi schrieb:


> Style wins sag ich nur, da können sich der Porto und Steffi zusammen tun


Stimmt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Tweenty Niner!!!


sieht cool aus.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Style wins sag ich nur, da können sich der Porto und Steffi zusammen tun,


Ich  werde mal morgen die neue Jacke anziehen damit ich nicht im Harz verloren gehe 
Passt auch zu den Handschuhen  ihr dürft gespannt sein


----------



## schleppi (27. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich  werde mal morgen die neue Jacke anziehen damit ich nicht im Harz verloren gehe
> Passt auch zu den Handschuhen  ihr dürft gespannt sein


Fotos ich will Fotos sehen


----------



## schleppi (27. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Tweenty Niner!!!
> Finde Bärbel Hübsch ;-)


Hübscher Rahmen, nur die Räder sind zu groß das passt immer nicht ins gesamt Bild


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris* sehr fleißig dabei und jetzt sehe ich mal wie Koomots Bearbeitungsplattform aussieht


Im Prinzip funktioniert die Tourenplanung ganz gut mit Komoot.
Habe mal ein paar gpx-Tracks erstellt, einfach einen Wegpunkt auf der Karte anklicken und die Route wird ergänzt anhand der Wege die in der Datenbank bei Komoot vorhanden sind.
Vorher habe ich die Touren mühsam auf der Karte zusammengeklickt.
Leider nutzt Komoot bei der Tourenplanung nur Wege die in der Karte vorhanden sind. 
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit bislang sozusagen offroad zu planen, wie z.B. bei den Trails von Chris vor der Haustür.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Steffi konnte ihr neues Rad schon mal bei Stadler Probefahren


Hey Leute bei Euren Diskussionen über neue Bikes werde ich langsam schwach, vielleicht brauche ich auch was Neues in 2018 ?


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Winterschuhe. Keine nassen Füsse mehr und hoffentlich warm


Super *Martin*, dann kann der Winter jetzt kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Die Auswahl ist manchmal ne echte Qual.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Simone*, Du bist der Profi unter uns und wir können nur von dir lernen. An der Fahrtechnik fehlt es bei mir sicherlich, halt zu spät mit dem Sport begonnen und jetzt denkt man zu viel mit dem Kopf  und nicht wie früher, das klappt schon.



Martin, Danke für die Blumen aber Profi nicht wirklich , ich habe einfach nur das Glück jedes Jahr viele Dinge in verschiedensten Terrain ausprobieren zu dürfen, da sammelt man einiges an Erfahrung, die aber manchmal auch rein subjektiv zu sehen ist.
Daher halte ich mich mit Empfehlungen eigentlich gerne zurück, es sei denn es braucht wirklich mal Entscheidungshilfen.
Jeder sollte das fahren was im taugt, auch wenn es für einige vielleicht total out und überholt ist, Biken und dabei Wohlfühlen ist das Wichtigste. 

Ich kenne Leute die fahren die wildesten Sachen mit nem einfachen uralten AluHT natürlich 26er z.T. sogar ohne Scheibenbremsen und sind glücklich damit.
Andere geben vielleicht ein kleines Vermögen für ihre Bikes und Zubehör aus, ohne auch nur jemals das ganze Potential davon abrufen zu können, mich eingeschlossen, ist aber ok, weil's genauso Spaß macht, jeder wie er mag und alle eint das Vergnügen auf 2 Rändern in wunderschöner Natur gepaart mit dem Benefit für die Gesundheit. 
Zum Thema FAT, das macht schon Spaß, fast immer und überall, aber sollte eigentlich eher eine Ergänzung sein.
Ich möchte es nicht missen, allerdings bin ich da echt old-school unterwegs, d.h. komplett starr, für mich, das ultimative Erlebnis, den Komfort regelt man eher über den Luftdruck.

So und nun genug geschwafelt, wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Harz, wäre gerne mit dabei, hab aber leider wichtige Kundentermine. 

Erwarte natürlich eine Flut an Bildern.


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank  *Marko *sehr geile Tour 
Mir hat es richtig Spaß gemacht 
Alles gut zu fahren  sogar die technisch anspruchsvollen Teile waren für uns machbar wir sollten das wiederholen riesen Gaudi mit den Jungs


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Dezember 2017)

Kann mich den Worten von Adolfo nur anschließen ; war eine super Tour  und ich konnte alles durchfahren trotz 100er Hardtail, merke aber meine Oberarme vom Abstützen, denn die Gabel ging bis Anschlag. Adolfo Du bist super drauf, lag es an der Motte, Energiekugeln oder super Beine , Marko und Ole sowie so top. Letzten Anstieg brauchte ich kurz mein 42er, denn mir fehlt ein wenig die Kraft in den Beine. Paar Bilder auch von mir.


 
        
Marko war eine leckere Runde, trotz der zwei Platten. Wegen einem Druchschlag war kurz Pause; wechseln den Schlauch und sind fertig und da ist meiner hinten auch platt. Bei kalten Fingern war die Motorik doch etwas mühsam.
Kurze Rückmeldung meiner neuen Winterklamotten: Füsse waren trocken, aber auch etwas gekühlt, aber ok. Mein neues Trikot von Castelli der Hammer; nicht gefroren und Funktionunterhemd trocken. Brauchte bei den Abfahrten keine Regenjacke anziehen.


 
*Simone*, ich wollte morgen nochmal mit Torsten auf Tour gehen; werde aber nochmal eine Einladung verschicken.


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Dezember 2017)

Wunderschöne Tour 

Neue Season fängt ja bald an ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Adolfo Du bist super drauf, lag es an der Motte, Energiekugeln oder super Beine ,



Habe nur versucht an oles Hinterrad zu bleiben musste ihn dann aber ziehen lassen  der Ole ist eine machine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ogoe (28. Dezember 2017)

Na, übertreib mal nicht. Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass ich langes hochkurbeln cool finde - runter trailen aber auch. Das muss man sich aber ehrlich erarbeiten.
Schöne Tour! 
Ole


----------



## Sirius6 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hab den Teasi One 3 Extend für 129,00€ geschossen  

Bin mal gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Hab den Teasi One 3 Extend für 129,00€ geschossen


Herzlichen Glückwunsch; ab jetzt fährst Du auch in einer anderen Ebene und lernst deine Traillandschaft erst richtig kennen.

Ich war heute nochmal auf Tour und habe unsere "*Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018*" für euch vorbereitet; jetzt ist alles fahrbar ohne abzusteigen. Endlich mal wieder blauer Himmel.



So voll war die Bienroder Kieskuhle noch nie; schöne Wasserdurchfahrten und jetzt ohne nasse Füsse.



*Torsten* wo wart ihr gestern auf Tour.
Schon mal jetzt eine guten Rutsch und für alle eine verletzungsfreie Saison 2018. Freue mich auf die gemeinsamen Touren in 2018.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2017)

*Adolfo*, danke für mein neues Avatarbild im IBC.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Dezember 2017)

*Martin, *Castelli hat schon das gewisse Etwas , steht Dir gut und wenn die Funktion auch noch passt, TOP! 

Welche Schuhe hast Du dir denn gegönnt, konnte es auf den Bildern nicht richtig erkennen?

Schöne Bilder eurer Tour, nur Schnee war ja nicht mehr viel da, aber das machts ja dann auch etwas leichter. 

Glaube einige Stellen bin ich bei meiner FatBikeSchneetour im Januar auch gefahren, schreit eigentlich nach ner Wiederholung. 

Danke für die Einladung heut morgen, konnte aber "Dank" familiärer Planung nicht so spontan sein und mitfahren.


----------



## Sirius6 (29. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch; ab jetzt fährst Du auch in einer anderen Ebene und lernst deine Traillandschaft erst richtig kennen.


Du nutzt ja BaseCamp von Garmin für die Touren, hast du auch ne andere Map Installiert?  Gibt ja Spezielle auf Mountenbike zugeschnittene Maps 
Daten Export ist ja kein Problem 

Werde am Dienstag ne Runde machen, Ziel ist noch offen.  Freien Tag mal ausnutzen hehe 





Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> steht Dir gut


*Simone*, werde ganz verlegen. Trikot ist nicht ganz billig, aber die Funktion begeistert und ich hoffe ich habe länger was davon.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder eurer Tour


Danke und Schnee war ab 600 m sporadisch, außer das kurze Schneefeld; wäre was fürs Fat gewesen, da wir mit den schmalen Reifen auf dem verharschten Schnee eingebrochen sind.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Welche Schuhe hast Du dir denn gegönnt



Shimano-SH-MW5


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> FatBikeSchneetour im Januar auch gefahren, schreit eigentlich nach ner Wiederholung.


...sag bescheid und wir sind dabei.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> familiärer Planung


...geht vor und so konnte ich die Strecke vorbereiten.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Map Installiert





Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dienstag ne Runde machen, Ziel ist noch offen


... nur nicht verfahren.
*Chris*, ich arbeite mit Freizeitkarten und Garminkarten für die Höhenberechnung, da dies die Freizeitkarten erst auf dem Navi anzeigen.


----------



## Sirius6 (29. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... nur nicht verfahren.
> *Chris*, ich arbeite mit Freizeitkarten und Garminkarten für die Höhenberechnung, da dies die Freizeitkarten erst auf dem Navi anzeigen.



Danke für den Tipp, und ich Versuchs xD



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp


Kein Problem, wenn ich helfen kann.


----------



## Sirius6 (29. Dezember 2017)

Tour ist geplant für Dienstag ;-)




 
Singletrail: 21,3 km
Fahrradweg: 7,35 km
Zufahrtsweg: 131 m
Weg: 6,35 km
Nebenstraße: 1,18 km
Straße: 1,11 km
Gesamtstrecke: 37,4 km

Soll sogar nen Sprung dabei sein hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (30. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wo wart ihr gestern auf Tour.


*Martin*, kein Neuland gestern aber trotzdem schön:
Durch die Maaßel nach Hillerse, über deinen Trail bei Rolfsbüttel nach Didderse, und zum Abschluß der Saison 2017 nochmal den Top-Okertrail zwischen Neubrück und Groß Schwülper gefahren.
Waren eher zeitoptimiert als trailoptimiert unterwegs und haben die Trails südlich von Didderse, bei Lagesbüttel und bei Eickhorst weggelassen...da ist noch Potenzial, wenn der Untergrund mal wieder trockener ist, irgendwann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Tour ist geplant für Dienstag


*Chris*, da muss ich leider wieder ran. Mascheroder- und Lechlumer Holz gehören zu den traillastigsten Spots in Braunschweig, da braucht man aber kein Aspalt fahren. Ich habe schon eine Route für Januar 2018 geplant. Kannst ja mal berichten wo der "Sprung" ist.
*Torsten* schöne Route und die Trails an der Oker sind schon top. Paar von deinen Wegen bei dem Waldstück zwischen Hillerse und Vollbüttel bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Heute mal Ruhetag und morgen nochmal die Winterchallange abfahren und mal sehen was zur Zeit geht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Mittwoch, Rad zusammenbauen, da ist Steffis Renner da.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, da muss ich leider wieder ran. Mascheroder- und Lechlumer Holz gehören zu den traillastigsten Spots in Braunschweig, da braucht man aber kein Aspalt fahren. Ich habe schon eine Route für Januar 2018 geplant. Kannst ja mal berichten wo der "Sprung" ist.


Mal schauen ob man überhaupt bei den Bedingungen schnell genug wird um zu springen hehe

Ist auf der Strecke von 3 nach 4





Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob man überhaupt bei den Bedingungen schnell genug wird um zu springen hehe


...da geht es bergab, super Trail, aber kein Sprung.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Dort gibt es keinen Sprung, das einzige wo man was zum Springen hat ist im Lechlumer Holz wo die Krater sind und im Rautheimer Holz sind 2 aber die sind nicht mit auf Deiner Tour.
Mein Tipp lass die Tour so wie Du sie geplant hast sein. Fahr bei Martin mit oder bei mir da hast Du mehr von, so wie Du das geplant hast ist da viel zu viel Asphalt bei und das macht dort mit nem MTB keinen Spaß glaub mir. Martin kennt sich hier schon gut aus und ich kenne so ziemlich jeden cm in den Wäldern, da ich hier seit 35 Jahren wohne und auch fast so lange MTB fahre.
Das ist genau das was ich geshrieben habe aus der Tür raus und Trails ohne Ende wovon fast alle nicht auf Karten sind. Du kannst alleine im Rautheimer Holz 15km Trails fahren ohne auch nur eine Straße zu sehen, im Lechlumer Holz geht sogar noch mehr.

Tante Edit: Das Rautheimer Holz ist das kleine Waldstück wo bei Dir 5 und 6 steht, nur mal als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Dort gibt es keinen Sprung, das einzige wo man was zum Springen hat ist im Lechlumer Holz wo die Krater sind und im Rautheimer Holz sind 2 aber die sind nicht mit auf Deiner Tour.
> Mein Tipp lass die Tour so wie Du sie geplant hast sein. Fahr bei Martin mit oder bei mir da hast Du mehr von, so wie Du das geplant hast ist da viel zu viel Asphalt bei und das macht dort mit nem MTB keinen Spaß glaub mir. Martin kennt sich hier schon gut aus und ich kenne so ziemlich jeden cm in den Wäldern, da ich hier seit 35 Jahren wohne und auch fast so lange MTB fahre.
> Das ist genau das was ich geshrieben habe aus der Tür raus und Trails ohne Ende wovon fast alle nicht auf Karten sind. Du kannst alleine im Rautheimer Holz 15km Trails fahren ohne auch nur eine Straße zu sehen, im Lechlumer Holz geht sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Tante Edit: Das Rautheimer Holz ist das kleine Waldstück wo bei Dir 5 und 6 steht, nur mal als Anhaltspunkt.


Festgemeißelt ist die Tour noch nicht, habe ja noch Zeit bis Dienstag die etwas umzuplanen um mehr Trail Anteil zu einzubauen.

Unter der Woche kann ich auch nur am Dienstag da dann mein Freier Tag drauf liegt. Wenn nächster Sonntag gefahren wird wäre ich denke ich auch dabei  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (30. Dezember 2017)

Man kann da ein Par Baumwurzeln als Kicker mitnehmen, aber im Winter bei dem ganzem Schlamm macht der Trail keinen großen Spaß. 


 
Hatt ich Paar mal blockierte Räder diesen Dienstag


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Festgemeißelt ist die Tour noch nicht, habe ja noch Zeit bis Dienstag die etwas umzuplanen um mehr Trail Anteil zu einzubauen.


Das ist richtig aber wie gesagt 60-70% der Trails hier sind in keiner Karte  und das ist auch ganz gut so . Wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß beim fahren.
Werde wohl morgen mal ne Runde drehen und schauen was alles so unter Wasser steht und ne Runde durchs neue Wabetal wo renaturiert wurde. Dienstag ist arbeiten angesagt und wie gesagt für MTB wäre es mir zu viel Asphalt, da gibt es so viele Feld- und Verbindungswege da musst du max 500m Asphalt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Man kann da ein Par Baumwurzeln als Kicker mitnehmen, aber im Winter bei dem ganzem Schlamm macht der Trail keinen großen Spaß.
> Hatt ich Paar mal blockierte Räder diesen Dienstag


Das Lechlumer Holz ist irgendwie immer schlammig zumindest in dem Teil wenn es etwas geregnet hat, da kommt zuviel Wasser von den Feldern und vom "Berg" oben. Wenn es etwas trocken ist, dann ist es aber recht witzig da nochmal runter zu fahren wenn man aus der Asse kommt.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Das Lechlumer Holz ist irgendwie immer schlammig zumindest in dem Teil wenn es etwas geregnet hat, da kommt zuviel Wasser von den Feldern und vom "Berg" oben. Wenn es etwas trocken ist, dann ist es aber recht witzig da nochmal runter zu fahren wenn man aus der Asse kommt.


Ich habe ja nix gegen Schlamm und sauber bleiben Muss ich auch nicht, wäre die Frage welche Trails aktuell noch schön befahrbar sind 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (30. Dezember 2017)

Ja im Sommer kann man da gut heizen wenn es mal trocken ist. Der Trail am östlichen Waldrand wird aber auch immer breiter weil die Leute versuchen die Schlammlöcher zu umfahren.


----------



## Tony- (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nix gegen Schlamm und sauber bleiben Muss ich auch nicht, wäre die Frage welche Trails aktuell noch schön befahrbar sind
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ne ich auch nicht, aber wenn sich die Rädder vor lauter Laub-Schlamm Pampe nimmer drehen machts halt weniger Spaß. 
Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass es nördlich von BS Richtung GF angenehmer ist im Winter zu Fahren. Der Dreck in den Nadelholz Wäldern ist nicht so klebrig und der Sandige Boden schneller trocken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Festgemeißelt ist die Tour noch nicht, habe ja noch Zeit bis Dienstag die etwas umzuplanen um mehr Trail Anteil zu einzubauen.


*Chris*, ich habe auch so angefangen und wenn Du mal eine Tour ausarbeitest, fahre ich auch gern hinterher. 


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Wenn nächster Sonntag gefahren wird wäre ich denke ich auch dabei


... warum nicht. Starten wir im Süden; habe schon eine Runde geplant in der Region; 32 bzw. 37 Kilometer.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hatt ich Paar mal blockierte Räder diesen Dienstag


... bei dem Untergrund reichen wohl auch 30 Kilometer.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nix gegen Schlamm und sauber bleiben Muss ich auch nicht, wäre die Frage welche Trails aktuell noch schön befahrbar sind


Fahrbar ist alles  und schön auch, die einen kosten mehr Kraft die anderen weniger, je mehr Kraft desto größer der Trainingseffekt.

Ja Im Norden ist weniger Schlamm als bei uns, durch den Sandboden ist das dort etwas trockener.

Chris mal als Beispiel nur in den 2 kleineren Waldstücken bei Mascherode ( Jägersruh und Rautheimer holz ) meine alte Feierabendrunde für den schnellen spaß. 19km davon 18,5 Trails und knappe 200 Hm und das sind nur die Trails die es auf der Karte gibt.


 
Da brauche ich nur das bischen Asphalt um zum Wald zu kommen und eine Straße überqueren und du fährst max 1km Trail doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> es nördlich von BS Richtung GF angenehmer ist im Winter zu Fahren


*Anton*, das kann ich bestätigen, aber da könnte ich dir auch Schlammpassagen zeigen. Zur Zeit ist um Waggum viel unter Wasser, aber mit Gummistiefel hätte man seinen Spaß; man braucht halt früher ein neues Tretlager.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Achso und im Norden gibt es schönere Wasserdurchfahrten als im Süden .

BTW Martin kann man bei Basecamp eigentlich Offroad planen? Tahuna mag sowas auch nicht, ist immer doof wenn man Trails die nicht auf der Karte sind nicht richtig einbauen kann weil das Programm doof ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> meine alte Feierabendrunde für den schnellen spaß


*Florian*, so eine habe ich auch.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, so eine habe ich auch.


Mal was zum schnellen Entspannen halt, einfach vor die Tür ne Std durch den Wald und gut ist, länger braucht man ja nicht , aber hilft manchmal ungemein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> bei Basecamp eigentlich Offroad planen


*Jepp*, aber nicht als Route planen, sondern als Track. Ging bei meinen Touren auch gar nicht, da viele Trails nicht in den Karten festgehalten sind; ist aber auch gut so. Manche Sachen muss man halt erfahren,sprichwörtlich.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ist aber auch gut so. Manche Sachen muss man halt erfahren,sprichwörtlich.


Der Meinung bin ich auch vorallem muss man ja auch noch was haben wo es etwas ruhiger ist und noch nicht breitgefahren wie ne Autobahn


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> einfach vor die Tür ne Std durch den Wald und gut ist


*Florian*, ein 19er Schnitt fahren bei dem Terrain, wohl die wenigsten. Bei meiner 19 Kilometer Runde dort, brauchten wir 1 Stunde 17; also ein 14,5 Schnitt bei dem Untergrund.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, ein 19er Schnitt fahren bei dem Terrain, wohl die wenigsten. Bei meiner 19 Kilometer Runde dort, brauchten wir 1 Stunde 17; also ein 14,5 Schnitt bei dem Untergrund.


Ja im Moment nicht, aber wenn es trocken ist mit den Berg ab Passagen geht das. Im Moment brauchste mit Sicherheit 1 Stunde 45 
Auf dem einen Trail sind ja sogar kleine Anleger und nen Sprung.
Die frage ist halt wie rum man die Runde fährt


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal eine 16 Kilometer Cross Country Runde in Mascherode.
https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/2348086/


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Da sind die Anleger und der Sprung auch mit drin, musst aber die Runde anfangen durch den KGV Lindenberg und dann ins Rautheimer Holz. So kannst du im Jägersruh den Trail vom Schützenhaus Richtung Heidbergsee auch mit voller Geschwindigkeit nehmen und vom Wald weg über den Parkplatz in den Trail reinspringen wenn du nicht vorher bremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

Merke schon ohne BaseCamp komme ich nicht wirklich weiter, muss mich mal da einarbeiten  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Meins ist Tahuna das gibt es zu deinem Teasy dazu damit kannst du Touren erstellen und auch auf dein gerät speichern. Updates machen usw. Musst nur mal Tahuna Tool eingeben und auf dem Computer installieren. Sollte aber eigentlich bei den Sachen von deinem Teasy beistehen. 
Basecamp ist ja die Garmin Software. Damit kannst du zwar auch planen aber zum übertragen brauchst du dann wieder Tahuna.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Meins ist Tahuna das gibt es zu deinem Teasy dazu damit kannst du Touren erstellen und auch auf dein gerät speichern. Updates machen usw. Musst nur mal Tahuna Tool eingeben und auf dem Computer installieren. Sollte aber eigentlich bei den Sachen von deinem Teasy beistehen.
> Basecamp ist ja die Garmin Software. Damit kannst du zwar auch planen aber zum übertragen brauchst du dann wieder Tahuna.


Gut dann Tahuna hehe

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Vor Tahuna braucht man auch keine Angst haben. 30 min und du Hast das drauf ansonsten schreib mir einfach. Dadurch das dort osm Karten verwendet werden gibt es schon relativ viele Trails die man einbauen kann.

Martin hat ja auch nen Garmin von daher ist es nur logisch mit der Software zu arbeiten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

So der alte Mann hat was dazugelernt. Schön so ein Forum , jetzt weis ich wie ihr hier die Strecken ins Bild bringen könnt. Mein Erstversuch; eine Mascherode Strecke die wir 2015 gefahren sind.


 
Chris, so sieht BaseCamp aus.


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Martin frag doch einfach


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Vor Tahuna braucht man auch keine Angst haben. 30 min und du Hast das drauf ansonsten schreib mir einfach. Dadurch das dort osm Karten verwendet werden gibt es schon relativ viele Trails die man einbauen kann.
> 
> Martin hat ja auch nen Garmin von daher ist es nur logisch mit der Software zu arbeiten.


Jap stimmt schon sollte man schon dem Gerät entsprechend die Software auch nutzen. Falls ich Hilfe brauch Schrei ich xD





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So der alte Mann hat was dazugelernt. Schön so ein Forum , jetzt weis ich wie ihr hier die Strecken ins Bild bringen könnt. Mein Erstversuch; eine Mascherode Strecke die wir 2015 gefahren sind.Anhang anzeigen 680510
> Chris, so sieht BaseCamp aus.


Merke das ich deutlich mehr Wegpunkte brauch um die Tour genauer zu definieren, werde mir über Strava und Komoot Inspiration holen und das auf Tahuna dann planen, bin ja kein Gebürtiger Braunschweiger ;-)

Habe mir BaseCamp schon mal angeschaut und fand es im ersten Moment sehr verwirrend hehe Alles aber nur Einarbeitungs Sache 

Ein Problem an Komoot ist auch wenn man die Trails einbaut das die nur in eine Richtung hinterlegt sind was dazu führt das man drum herum planen muss um ne gescheite Tour zu erhalten... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Merke das ich deutlich mehr Wegpunkte brauch um die Tour genauer zu definieren


*Chris*, dies ist nicht nötig, ggf. an den Abzweigungen; die Tour ist eine Naviaufzeichnung und da setzt das Navi selbstständig die Wegpunkte.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, ein 19er Schnitt fahren bei dem Terrain, wohl die wenigsten. Bei meiner 19 Kilometer Runde dort, brauchten wir 1 Stunde 17; also ein 14,5


Ja aber mit euren 26 old school bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2017)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ja aber mit euren 26 old school bikes


*Adolfo*, Du wärst sicherlich schneller , aber da Du dich mehrfach verfährst, brauchst Du doch länger.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

Besteht den von euch das Interesse mal nen vorbereiteten Rundkurs zu fahren.

Werde nächstes Jahr mir mehrere Rampen bauen um mir nen kleinen Hometrail zu erstellen, da ich im Baumarkt arbeite ist das nicht so das Problem die Dinger zusammen zu Schustern hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Adolfo wir fahren mit Stil. Du verfährst dich mit Stile . Am Ende hatten wir alle unseren Spaß .
Chris wenn du keinen Ärger bekommen möchtest würde ich das in Wäldern lassen. Mal abgesehen davon wenn du im Wald Rampen baust wird es nicht lange dauern bis der Förster sie wieder abreisst.
Was hier gebaut wurde ist ein wenig mit Erde aufgeschüttet das war es. Selbst im lechlumer Holz spielen die Katz und Maus mit dem Förster. Die bauen und der Forst fällt Bäume und lässt sie dann auf den Rampen liegen usw.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Adolfo wir fahren mit Stil. Du verfährst dich mit Stile . Am Ende hatten wir alle unseren Spaß .
> Chris wenn du keinen Ärger bekommen möchtest würde ich das in Wäldern lassen. Mal abgesehen davon wenn du im Wald Rampen baust wird es nicht lange dauern bis der Förster sie wieder abreisst.
> Was hier gebaut wurde ist ein wenig mit Erde aufgeschüttet das war es. Selbst im lechlumer Holz spielen die Katz und Maus mit dem Förster. Die bauen und der Forst fällt Bäume und lässt sie dann auf den Rampen liegen usw.


Baue feste Rampen die nicht unterstützt werden müssen durch ausschütten oder sonstiges eingreifen. Und im Anschluss wieder mit genommen werden...

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (30. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Baue feste Rampen die nicht unterstützt werden müssen durch ausschütten oder sonstiges eingreifen. Und im Anschluss wieder mit genommen


Wo willst du denn das jedes mal aufbauen? Vechelde? Für sowas bieten sich Orte an wo du auch ein Gefälle hast.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn das jedes mal aufbauen? Vechelde? Für sowas bieten sich Orte an wo du auch ein Gefälle hast.


Müsste ich noch mal schauen, habe ja nicht gesagt das es nicht aufwendig ist hehe ne gaudi wärs alle mal hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (31. Dezember 2017)

Habe das Teasi gestern noch bekommen 

Das Gerät hab ich gleich auf dem Stem des MTBs montiert was schon mal sehr gut  ausschaut und ne gute Übersicht bietet hehe
Wollte noch mal rein schauen in das Tahuna Tool und habe es installiert, jedoch stürzt es nach jedem Start des Programms ab. Habe es bis jetzt nicht zum laufen bekommen :-(

Kann aber weiterhin die .gpx Dateien aufs Gerät verschieben die auch erkannt werden...  Also plane ich halt mit BaseCamp mit den OSM Karten was ich nicht schlimm finde 


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (31. Dezember 2017)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Habe das Teasi gestern noch bekommen
> jedoch stürzt es nach jedem Start des Programms ab. Habe es bis jetzt nicht zum laufen bekommen :-(


Dann einfach nochmal komplett runter werfen und neu installieren
https://tahuna.com/tool/download/
Klar kannst Du die Daten auch so verschieben, allerdings keine Updates für Dein Gerät machen. Das sagt Dir sowieso in regelmäßigen Abständen du sollst es an den PC anschließen wegen Updates usw.
Beim ersten mal wollte es bei mir auch nicht.
Der Nachteil bei Basecamp ist Du hast ohne die Garminkarten keine verlässlichen Hm Angaben und die Karten kosten halt Geld, es sei denn Du hast ein Garmin gekauft. Mag im ersten Moment nicht so schlimm sein, aber wenn Du ne Tour anbieten möchtest, wollen einige schon wissen was an km und Hm auf sie zu kommt.

Kleiner Tipp noch beim ersten starten braucht Tahuna etwas da es erst noch nach Updates für Karten und Software sucht und ich starte es erstmal immer ohne Gerät, da es sonst dieses auch noch prüft. Ich plane erst und klemme dann das Navi an und übertrage die Daten.


----------



## Kniggy (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich plane meistens mit https://www.gpsies.com . Parallel dazu hab ich oft noch komoot offen um im unbekannten Terrain Trails zu finden und mit einzubauen. Der Vorteil von gpsies ist, dass du kein extra Programm installieren musst.. läuft alles bequem im Browser. Außerdem kann man zwischen verschiedenen Karten hin- und herschalten. Routenplanung ist sowohl auf als auch abseits von Wegen möglich
Deine Routen sind online in deinem Account gespeichert. Kannst theoretisch mit jedem internetfähigen Gerät drauf zugreifen und deine Strecken herunterladen.

Gruß Marko


----------



## Sirius6 (31. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Dann einfach nochmal komplett runter werfen und neu installieren
> https://tahuna.com/tool/download/
> Klar kannst Du die Daten auch so verschieben, allerdings keine Updates für Dein Gerät machen. Das sagt Dir sowieso in regelmäßigen Abständen du sollst es an den PC anschließen wegen Updates usw.
> Beim ersten mal wollte es bei mir auch nicht.
> ...



Schon mehrfach versucht, inklusive aller Tipps zum beheben des Problems, muss mal das System zurück setzen vielleicht hilft das dann.
Ohne die Software auf Dauer ist schon etwas doof wenn keine neuen Firmware Updates rein kommen.

Ist ja nicht so das ich hier ne alte Möhre Rum stehen hab... Ist nen Gaming Laptop von MSI mit nem Core i7, 16Gb RAM, und ner potenten Grafikkarte ( wobei ich glaube das die nicht glaube das die Programme darauf zugreifen)



Kniggy schrieb:


> Ich plane meistens mit https://www.gpsies.com . Parallel dazu hab ich oft noch komoot offen um im unbekannten Terrain Trails zu finden und mit einzubauen. Der Vorteil von gpsies ist, dass du kein extra Programm installieren musst.. läuft alles bequem im Browser. Außerdem kann man zwischen verschiedenen Karten hin- und herschalten. Routenplanung ist sowohl auf als auch abseits von Wegen möglich
> Deine Routen sind online in deinem Account gespeichert. Kannst theoretisch mit jedem internetfähigen Gerät drauf zugreifen und deine Strecken herunterladen.
> 
> Gruß Marko



Gpsies schaue ich mir mal an, Komoot ist nicht verkehrt da viele Hotspots markiert sind die man abfahren kann.

Wenn man sich die Touren anschaut auf Komoot, haben die den Fokus eher auf einem Highlight und nicht alles aus einem Wald raus zu holen was geht. 

Danke noch mal für die Tipps 


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (31. Dezember 2017)

Marko danke für den Tipp mit gpsies, das ist quasi genau das was ich gesucht habe, was ich gut finde ist das man mit OSM aber auch mit Google Maps und Satelitenbildern planen kann, das ist beim Offroadplanen echt von Vorteil. Bisher hab ich dort immer mal nach Strecken gesucht aber nie damit geplant. 

Chris du brauchst für Tahuna kein Gaming PC oder Lappi daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## Sirius6 (31. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Marko danke für den Tipp mit gpsies, das ist quasi genau das was ich gesucht habe, was ich gut finde ist das man mit OSM aber auch mit Google Maps und Satelitenbildern planen kann, das ist beim Offroadplanen echt von Vorteil. Bisher hab ich dort immer mal nach Strecken gesucht aber nie damit geplant.
> 
> Chris du brauchst für Tahuna kein Gaming PC oder Lappi daran liegt es nicht.


Das ist mir klar, will damit nur verdeutlichen das es Theoretisch rein an der Hardware nicht liegen kann. Muss das gesamte System mal neu aufsetzen dann sollte es wieder klappen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Nachteil bei Basecamp ist Du hast ohne die Garminkarten keine verlässlichen Hm Angaben und die Karten kosten halt Geld


*Florian* dies stimmt, obwohl im Navi die Höhenmeter angezeigt werden; aber Du hast recht, es ist einfacher wenn man die Garminkarte hat. Ich werde mich aber nicht mehr umstellen, da meine Trailbibliothek in BaseCamp archiviert ist und als ich mit dem Navi gearbeitet habe gab es noch nicht so viel Anbieter auf dem Markt.
Bei Komoot und bikemap lade ich nur meine Strecken z.T. hoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Google Maps und Satelitenbildern planen


...das geht mit BaseCamp auch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal die " Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018" auf Google earth. Die Strecke werde ich nächstes Jahr auf Koomot und bikemap hochladen. Heute war es mir zu nass, um sie nochmal abzufahren ohne Werkzeug im Rucksack.


----------



## schleppi (31. Dezember 2017)

Martin Danke für den Hinweis das wusste ich nicht. Hatte bei Basecamp mal reingeschaut und es auch nie deinstalliert. Aber mich auch nie weiter mit beschäftigt. Wobei bei Markos Tipp sind dann Hm dabei. Im Prinzip finde ich Tahuna schon ganz gut es nervt halt nur das man dort nicht offroad planen kann. Wenn das noch gehen würde dann wäre das ganze Top zumal meine ganze streckenverwaltung usw darüber läuft genau wie bei dir mit Basecamp. 
Ich hab mein fahren heute auch gestrichen. Dauerregen seit gestern verleitet mich nicht dazu MTB zu fahren, zumal sowieso alles unter Wasser steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich hab mein fahren heute auch gestrichen. Dauerregen seit gestern verleitet mich nicht dazu MTB zu fahren, zumal sowieso alles unter Wasser steht.


Stimmt, aber die Challange ist hochwasserneutral gebaut; denn da hätte man noch ein wenig Wasser einbauen können, aber die Wasserdurchfahrten an der Bienroder Kieskuhle reichen und sind ohne nasse Füsse machbar.
Susanne ist fleißig auf der Rolle.


----------



## schleppi (31. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die Challange ist hochwasserneutral gebaut; denn da hätte man noch ein wenig Wasser einbauen können, aber die Wasserdurchfahrten an der Bienroder Kieskuhle reichen und sind ohne nasse Füsse machbar.
> Susanne ist fleißig auf der Rolle.


Schöne Grüße und sie soll fleissig weiter machen .
Kannst Du mir die Challange mal als gpx per Mail schicken?


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße und sie soll fleissig weiter machen


Habe ich weitergegeben und Gruss an deine Familie.


schleppi schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir die Challange mal als gpx per Mail schicken?


... ist raus; im Januar auf koomot und bikemap.


----------



## schleppi (31. Dezember 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Habe ich weitergegen und Gruss an deine Familie.


Richte ich nachher aus Ute und Harald wollen später auch rumkommen. Wünsche euch nachher einen guten Rutsch und nicht so dolle.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... ist raus; im Januar auf koomot und bikemap.



Cool danke, bin ja eher selten im Norden unterwegs, es sei denn ich fahre RR.


----------



## Sirius6 (31. Dezember 2017)

Dann auch noch mal von mir, nen guten Rutsch  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasBS (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
In zwei Wochen bin ich wieder ein Niedersachse. 
Gruß vom Rhein.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Dezember 2017)

Hey Leute morgen beginnt die 2018er Saison und ich wünsche allen ein verletzungs- und unfallfreies Jahr und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2018)

Moin Jungs und Mädels ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2018.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr und ich hoffe alle Vorsätze für 2018 können realisiert werden und dafür wüunsche ich beste Gesundheit.
Die Saison 2018 hat damit begonnen und ich hoffe wir werden wieder viele gemeinsame Touren unternehmen. Ich freue mich drauf.

Ich möchte heute mal ein Versuchsballon starten und ggf. wird das von einigen positv aufgenommen und ihr macht bei dem Spaß mit.

*Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018*

Die Strecke von knapp 23 Kilometer und ca. 120 Hm verläuft durch den Norden von Braunschweig. Die Tour führt über alle Arten von Untergrund; Schotte, Aspalt, Matsch und ggf. Wasserdurchfahrten und wurde Hochwasserneutral geplant; sodaß die Strecke immer fahrbar ist.

Die Challange ist für Jedermann / frau gedacht. Für die Ambitionierten als Wintertraining und Reverenzstrecke, um zu sehen wo man steht und die Freizeitaktivisten, wie ich, zu sehen was persönlich für ein geht und ob man sich über die Wintermonaten verbessern kann. Bei Bikemap kann man ja mal seine Bestzeit unter ein Pseudonym posten und es geht um den Spaß.

Männlich/weiblich       Crosser/MTB        Jahrgang            Tag                 Zeit

Männlich                    MTB                    1960              29.12.2017         1:32

... mit Rucksack und schwerem Werkzeug; wohl locker zu schaffen.


 
Die GPX-Daten findet ihr unter bikemap

https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4280638/

und Koomot

https://www.komoot.de/tour/25893830

Ich hoffe ihr habt euren Spaß; da wir es ja alles nicht zu Ernst sehen wollen.

Gruss Oberhutzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (1. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr und ich hoffe alle Vorsätze für 2018 können realisiert werden und dafür wüunsche ich beste Gesundheit.
> Die Saison 2018 hat damit begonnen und ich hoffe wir werden wieder viele gemeinsame Touren unternehmen. Ich freue mich drauf.
> 
> Ich möchte heute mal ein Versuchsballon starten und ggf. wird das von einigen positv aufgenommen und ihr macht bei dem Spaß mit.
> ...


Vielen Dank da weiß ich ja was ich morgen abfahren kann  Ist die Strecke soweit trocken?  Oder ist mit Wasser durchfahrten zu rechen? 

Werde aber Startpunkt Kralenriede legen und dort den Rundkurs beginnen


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> In zwei Wochen bin ich wieder ein Niedersachse.


*Thomas*, das wünsche ich dir auch und Niedersache zu sein ist cooler. Freuen uns wenn Du wieder dazustößt.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke soweit trocken? Oder ist mit Wasser durchfahrten zu rechen?


*Chris*, ich glaube es ist alles in der Streckenbeschreibung verkündet und im Bild festgehalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Werde aber Startpunkt Kralenriede legen und dort den Rundkurs beginnen


*Chris*, so hatte ich es gedacht; den Startpunkt frei wählen wie es einem am besten passt.


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2018)

Ich nehme den bei dir vor der Tür mit Kaffee danach .


----------



## Sirius6 (1. Januar 2018)

Danke ;-) 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bfvutnexudoelhxm&language=de

Habe es mal auf GPSies nachgebaut mit dem Straßenrouting der OSM 



Danke übrigens noch mal für den Tipp mit GPSies, Super Tool zum erstellen der Touren


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Habe es mal auf GPSies nachgebaut mit dem Straßenrouting der OSM


Den Sinn verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz aber ist nicht schlimm. Schmeiss die Datei aufs Navi und dann hast du das wonach du fahren kannst. Das Teasi hat sowieso osm Karten drauf und rechnet das automatisch um.

Da die Strecke ohne weiteres Nachtfahrtauglich ist werde ich mich wohl Nacht der Spätschicht die Woche mal aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (1. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Den Sinn verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz aber ist nicht schlimm. Schmeiss die Datei aufs Navi und dann hast du das wonach du fahren kannst. Das Teasi hat sowieso osm Karten drauf und rechnet das automatisch um.
> 
> Da die Strecke ohne weiteres Nachtfahrtauglich ist werde ich mich wohl Nacht der Spätschicht die Woche mal aufmachen.


Wollte doch einen anderen Startpunkt, Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob man vielleicht das auch übers Teasi selbst machen kann!?!? 
War mehr zu Übungszwecken um mal GPSies zu verwenden... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2018)

Da es ein Rundkurs ist kannst du im prinzip zwischendurch einsteigen sollte das Teasi eigentlich ohne Probleme machen


----------



## eGlegacy (2. Januar 2018)

Moin ihr Bikeverrückten,

leider hatte ich über diese ganzen Feiertage so überhaupt keine Zeit- daher hole ich mal nach 

Für Frohe Weihnachten ist es wohl etwas spät, aber frohes neues Jahr zählt noch, würde ich mal meinen. 

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingekommen und eventuell lag ja beim einen oder anderen auch etwas Bikestuff unterm Baum.
Nun startet 2018 ja nicht gerade mit dem schönsten Wetter, ich denke ich schwinge mich aber dennoch gleich mal ne Runde aufs Rad und schaue mal, ob ich nach all dem Essen überhaupt noch vorwärts komme und statte dem Herzberg mal einen Besuch ab.
Einen schönen Start ins Jahr und in die Woche euch allen


----------



## eGlegacy (2. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr und ich hoffe alle Vorsätze für 2018 können realisiert werden und dafür wüunsche ich beste Gesundheit.
> Die Saison 2018 hat damit begonnen und ich hoffe wir werden wieder viele gemeinsame Touren unternehmen. Ich freue mich drauf.
> 
> Ich möchte heute mal ein Versuchsballon starten und ggf. wird das von einigen positv aufgenommen und ihr macht bei dem Spaß mit.
> ...



Oh, cool, eine Challenge. Das werde ich auch mal probieren, bin sehr gespannt, ob ich da mithalten kann.


----------



## ogoe (2. Januar 2018)

Martin, sehr coole Idee die Challenge  ich nehme die Herausforderung an.
Ole


----------



## schleppi (2. Januar 2018)

Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich die Bereifung am Crosser mal wieder umbaue. ich würde es auch echt mal persönlich interessant finden wie die Zeitunterschiede zwischen MTB und Crosser sind. 
Definitiv werde ich die Woche die Strecke mal mit dem MTB abrollen und schauen was so geht. Schließlich hat Martin von allem etwas eingebaut und die Strecke sollte selbst im Regen und im Dunkeln gut fahrbar sein was ich so auf der Karte gesehen habe.
Martin danke nochmal fürs ausarbeiten


----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2018)

Freues neues Jahr.. 
Danke für die Challenge  werd ich mal abfahren. Mit nem Crosser wäre es aber geschummelt


----------



## schleppi (2. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Mit nem Crosser wäre es aber geschummelt


Nö . Man muss das nutzen was man hat . Geschummelt wäre EMTB.
Wenn ich Zeiten veröffentlich schreibe ich aber dazu womit ich gefahren bin


----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2018)

Erledigt 
https://www.komoot.de/tour/25922254?ref=wtd

Schöne Trails dabei aber kein Meter Matschfrei .. Einige Stellen waren doch etwas überschwommen, aber gerade so, dass die Füße nicht naß wurden. Werde die Runde noch mal drehen wenn es trocken oder frostig ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Männlich/weiblich Crosser/MTB Jahrgang Tag Zeit
> 
> Männlich MTB 1960 29.12.2017 1:32


... alles schon erläutert in der Einladung; getrennte Wertung; Florian fährt mit Handikap, also freie Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... alles schon erläutert in der Einladung; getrennte Wertung; Florian fährt mit Handikap, also freie Wahl.


unter diesen Link https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4280638/ als Komentar oder muss ich mich da erst anmelden?


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Einige Stellen waren doch etwas überschwommen, aber gerade so, dass die Füße nicht naß wurden.


... so muss es doch sein. Dein Bild bei Koomot ist auf dem Kopf , kann die Passage nicht zuordnen, denn am 29.12. war es auch nass und Wasserdurchfahrten gab es auch und durch das Holzwerkzeug im Rucksack hat man etwas tiefere Spuren gezogen.
*Anton* nach dem Track zweimal kurz die Orientierung verloren, muss man mehrmals abfahren; aber die Bahn nicht über den Übergang genutzt; Dudu  ; habe ich extra geschrieben. Am Kahlenberg in Waggum geht der Trail nach der Holzbrücke parallel zum Beberbach.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> als Komentar oder muss ich mich da erst anmelden?


*Anton*, ich habe meine erste Zeit kommentiert und er hat verlangt, dass ich mich registriere. Ich hatte gedacht bei bikemap kann man einfach die Strecken runterladen und auch kommentieren ohne registriert zu sein. Bei Koomot muss man wohl registiert sein. Die Zeiten könnte man ja auch hier posten, geht ja um den Spaß und ist kein Wettkampf mit Anspannung.


----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... so muss es doch sein. Dein Bild bei Koomot ist auf dem Kopf , kann die Passage nicht zuordnen



Das ist die Trail Kreuzung am Beberbach, da bin ich Stück zu weit gefahren und die war überflütet, bin dann irgendwie durch den Wald statt am Bach.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber die Bahn nicht über den Übergang genutzt; Dudu  ; habe ich extra geschrieben.


Da lief gerade so eine nett aussehende Joggerin über die Straße.. da habe ich den Übergang glatt übersehen. 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton* nach dem Track zweimal kurz die Orientierung verloren, muss man mehrmals abfahren;



joa dann ein Mal hingelegt und 2 Mal hat mein Garmin "Routenberechnungsfehler" rausgespuckt


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Das ist die Trail Kreuzung am Beberbach, da bin ich Stück zu weit gefahren und die war überflütet, bin dann irgendwie durch den Wald statt am Bach.


... das war bei mir frei . Am Beberbach ist es aber sehr selten, dass dort der Trail überflutet ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2018)

... welche Passage war körperlich am anstrengendsten oder hatte man immer zu tun. Ich glaube bei diesem Untergrund muss man immer Druck auf der Kurbel haben, sonst bleibt man stehen.


----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2018)

Ja da die Strecke kaum Höhenmeter hat und viel Matsch mit Laub muss man immer dran bleiben, entspannt mal rollen lassen ist nicht. Alle Trails waren anstrengend


----------



## schleppi (2. Januar 2018)

Ich stelle hiermit den Antrag keinen Behinderten bonus zubekommen.  Ich fahre euch auch so in Grund und Boden  oder so was ähnliches . Ne mal im Ernst bin mal gespannt wo Ich zeitlich Lande aber heute hab ich keine Lust musste auf der Arbeit schon laufen ohne Ende.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich fahre euch auch so in Grund und Boden  oder so was ähnliches .


Florian ich mache für dich die Verpflegung an der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2018)

Florian mit Adolfos selbstgemachten Energiekugeln geht es voran , das habe ich im Harz gesehen; nicht zu halten.


----------



## Sirius6 (3. Januar 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es einen großen Unterschied macht zwischen Cross Country und All Mountain / Enduro Rad.

Bald kann ich mal testen ;-) 

Haben wir also nun auch ne Rennstrecke hehe Als nächstes kommt noch ne Vereinsgründung hehe
Stollenrollsport Braunschweig e.V.


----------



## schleppi (3. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Florian ich mache für dich die Verpflegung an der Strecke



Yeah das gibt Power in den Beinen und wer weiss vielleicht auch bunte elefanten im Kopf


----------



## schleppi (3. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob es einen großen Unterschied macht zwischen Cross Country und All Mountain / Enduro Rad.
> 
> Bald kann ich mal testen ;-)
> 
> ...


Wenn Du nicht gerade mit nem Downhiller fährst wird warscheinlich deine eigene Tagesverfassung mehr ausmachen als der Unterschied zwischen den Bikes heutzutage. Es sei denn Du bist Profi  dann mag das vielleicht nen riesen Unterschied machen.  Aber beim vernünftigen Fully kannst Du auch die Federung blockieren und verstellen. Wenn ich das will kann ich mein Scott ohne Probleme z.b. als Hardtail fahren.

Nen Verein würde wohl zu weit gehen, Stammtischrunde ist schon ok


----------



## Sirius6 (3. Januar 2018)

Stammtischrunde klingt gut  

Mit Verein geht definitiv zu weit, war nen Spaß hehe Hab das schon mal durch mit nem eSports Clan was gar nicht so einfach ist das überhaupt durch zu bekommen. 
Muss ja einiges auch vorweißen können um das überhaupt anmelden zu dürfen.

Stammtisch Stollenrollsport Braunschweig klingt doch gar nicht verkehrt hehe


----------



## eGlegacy (3. Januar 2018)

Mir gefällt das Wort Stollenrollsport, das muss ich erstmal in meinen Wortschatz übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2018)

Man das Wetter ist zum kot...; irgendwie monsunartig, aber nicht mal warm wie in Indien.


schleppi schrieb:


> Stammtischrunde ist schon ok


*Florian* wäre ich dabei.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Stammtisch Stollenrollsport Braunschweig


*Chris* gefällt mir auch.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> muss ich erstmal in meinen Wortschatz übernehmen


Ich auch   . *Janick* warst Du in Herzberg bei dem Wetter.
Ich wollte Donnerstag nochmal die Strecke abfahren wenn es nicht weiter so regnet, um zu sehen wie der Untergrund zur Zeit ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2018)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> nur Schnee war ja nicht mehr viel da


*Simone* bist Du jetzt wieder im Schnee mit blauen Himmel  oder im nassen Hannover mit grauen Himmel.
Steffis Rad ist da und fahrbereit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Steffis Rad ist da und fahrbereit.


Fehlen nur noch die Flaschenhalter. *Adolfo* bei dir muss doch alles farblich abgestimmt sein . Die würden doch passen, oder.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Adolfo* bei dir muss doch alles farblich abgestimmt sein . Die würden doch passen, oder.


*Martin mit *23.1 Gramm nicht grade  das leichteste aber farblich top


----------



## Tony- (3. Januar 2018)

Die Formsprache passt nicht so ganz..
Hab heute meine Wand dekoriert.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Wand dekoriert.


Kann man damit auch fahren


----------



## Tony- (3. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch fahren


Nää


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin mit *23.1 Gramm nicht grade das leichteste


Aha . Zwei Stück wiegen so viel wie ein angebissener Marsriegel, ich glaub das schafft Steffi.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Wand dekoriert.


sehr geil.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch fahren


nur Fahrradkuriere; da fahren manche ohne Bremse; Kette und Ritzel fehlt noch.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> " Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018"


Hi *Martin*, finde die Idee auch sehr sehr cool.
Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe fahre ich die Runde diese Woche noch ab, sind ja auch interessante Trails dabei.
Mal sehen was am Ende rauskommt...


----------



## torstiohneh (3. Januar 2018)

Habe selber auch zwei Referenzrunden :

Die erste ist so eine typische Feierabendrunde und führt über Feld- und Waldwege nach Vollbüttel, Leiferde, an Adenbüttel vorbei zurück nach Rötgesbüttel so etwa 20,5 km.

Die zweite ist (fast) eine reine Asphaltrunde fürs matschfreie Winter-Dunkelheits-Biken mit 31 km. 
Bin ich gestern noch fix gefahren weil für heute ja Sturm angekündigt wurde:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/25935265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi *Martin*, finde die Idee auch sehr sehr cool.


*Torsten* es freut mich, dass euch die Idee gefällt. Super, dass Du auch dabei bist.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> https://www.komoot.de/tour/25935265


Ich habe deine Nighttour, dass erste mal bei Koomot hochgeladen und für meinem Startpunkt umgearbeitet. Hast Du schön zusammengestellt und wäre der Schotterabschnitt bei Martinsbüttel nicht ( ärgert mich schon seit Jahren, dass dieses Stück nicht aspaltiert wird; hatte ich letztes Jahr ein Platten ) könnte man die Strecke auch sicher schmal fahren.


----------



## schleppi (4. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian* wäre ich dabei.


Martin das haben wir uns schon gedacht. Der Porto und ich hatte schon bei Whatsapp darüber geschrieben, das er die Idee auch gut fand und wir haben beschlossen das wir 3 uns mal in kleiner Runde zusammen setzen und mal darüber beratschlagen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin das haben wir uns schon gedacht.



So machen wir es.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Simone* bist Du jetzt wieder im Schnee mit blauen Himmel  oder im nassen Hannover mit grauen Himmel.
> Steffis Rad ist da und fahrbereit.
> Anhang anzeigen 681908
> Anhang anzeigen 681909



Cool   da wünsche ich ihr ganz viel Spaß damit und wenn sie mag (und Du natürlich auch), gerne auch mal ne gemeinsame Runde hier im Tannheimer Tal. 

Bin wieder im Schnee, aber blauer Himmel ist nicht, hier regnet es auch. 

Zusätzliches Training, der, nun nasse Schnee, saugt an den Latten wie verrückt, kann man auch beim wachsen nicht zaubern, werde morgen wohl mal wieder auf das Fatbike wechseln.

Übrigens noch ein schönes neues Jahr Euch allen.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Januar 2018)

*Martin *gibt es schon eine Bestzeit der  Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018"??


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2018)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Cool  da wünsche ich ihr ganz viel Spaß damit


... gebe ich weiter; ist gerade in London.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> gerne auch mal ne gemeinsame Runde hier im Tannheimer Tal.


...das realisieren wir dieses Jahr sicherlich.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> hier regnet es auch.


Nah super, kein Winterland mehr. Mit dem Fat im nassen Schnee ist aber auch Extratraining.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *gibt es schon eine Bestzeit der Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018"??


Ich glaube meine 1:32 mit Waldwerkzeug stehen noch, aber dies wird für die Jungs kein Problem sein. Der Boden wird aber noch ein wenig saftiger sein als am 29.12.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine 1:32 mit Waldwerkzeug stehen noch, aber dies wird für die Jungs kein Problem sein.


Ich müsste mit dem Fsi starten sonst komme ich nicht an deine zeit


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> komme ich nicht an deine zeit


 ...sicherlich; fährst mir mit der Motte weg. Habe wir im Harz gesehen.


----------



## eGlegacy (4. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Steffis Rad ist da und fahrbereit.


Wow, schickes Ding (selbst als 'kein-rennrad-fan'  )


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick* warst Du in Herzberg bei dem Wetter.


Ja, ich habe hier mal meine normale Trainingsrunde gefahren.. war kein Spaß, das Wetter macht leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ogoe (5. Januar 2018)

so, Challenge erledigt:


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine 1:32 mit Waldwerkzeug stehen noch, aber dies wird für die Jungs kein Problem sein. Der Boden wird aber noch ein wenig saftiger sein als am 29.12.



1) Saftig ist gar kein Ausdruck. Schlamm, Schlamm, Schlamm. An der einen oder anderen Stelle ist es echt grenzwertig.
2) War nicht so intelligent heute morgen zu fahren -> das waren niemals nur 0.6mm Niederschlag...
3) Ohne nasse Füße geht es nicht
4) Wasserdichte Shorts lohnen sich (s. 1,2,3)
Aber sehr abwechslungsreiche Runde, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke Martin

männlich MTB 1971 05.01.18 1:24

'https://www.strava.com/activities/1341671158/embed/4cc97833bcbf390a0c2f2e8781a956371c8833a1'

Ole


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> so, Challenge erledigt:


*Ole*, super und 1:24 ist schon mal eine Ansage bei dem Untergrund und damit eine Herausforderung. Ich werde versuchen morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal eine Runde zudrehen. War die Strecke nach dem Sturm immer noch von nicht fahrbaren Bäumen befreit oder musste man absteigen, denn dann müsste ich nochmal mit Werkzeug los. Wo waren denn die nassen Füsse, denn bei mir war nur der Trail an der Kieskuhle überschwemmt, aber ohne nasse Füsse fahrbar. 


ogoe schrieb:


> sehr abwechslungsreiche Runde, hat Spaß gemacht


Das freut mich natürlich.


----------



## ogoe (5. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube die ersten nassen Füße gab es hier:





Dann bin ich noch einmal falsch in Richtung Schunter abgebogen und ganz tief ins Wasser gefahren. Die Strecke ging aber oben weiter .
Ansonsten ist die Strecke frei, kein frisches Holz im Weg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2018)

Ok *Ole*, dann hast Du die erste Traileinfahrt mit Holzbrücke verpasst und bist durch den Graben durch.


 
... so wäre der Verlauf und dann vielleicht ohne nasse Füsse. 


ogoe schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Strecke frei, kein frisches Holz im Weg


Ok, dann kann ich morgen ohne Kettensäge fahren.


----------



## schleppi (5. Januar 2018)

Morgen Nachmittag werde ich dann die Strecke auch mal antesten. Mal schauen wo ich lande


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag werde ich dann die Strecke auch mal antesten. Mal schauen wo ich lande


Bist du morgen früh nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (6. Januar 2018)

Morgen weiß ich erst nachher weil ich dann die Arbeitszeiten bekomme. Das andere hatte ich gestern geschrieben. Also fahre ich heute Nachmittag


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Januar 2018)

* Winterchallange 
Ole 1:24  *hattes du einen platten? Bei der Runde


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Ole 1:24 *hattes du einen platten? Bei der Runde


Nee *Adolfo*, *Ole* hat eine Hammerunde in den Matsch gefahren und ohne Streckenkenntnis. 
Ich war heute auch nochmal unterwegs und der Boden war brutal, der Hinterreifen ist mehrfach durchgedreht, aber alle Wasserdurchfahrten gehen mit trockenem Fuss; die Trails an der Kieskuhle sind super unter Wasser , aber ohne nasse Füsse zu fahren und Wasserpassagen zwischendurch kein Problem. Mein Rad sah so aus.


 
Ansonsten ist die Strecke frei, kein frisches Holz im Weg.
*Ole* in Kralenriede bis Du wahrscheinlich nicht den gesamten Trail gefahren, denn durch den Sturm lag ein Baum quer und man musste klettern; siehst Du auf der nachfolgenden Karten (Baumhindernis). Den mach ich Montag weg.
So meine Zeit, natürlich weit weg von Ole, trotz Streckenkenntnis und Anschlag (Puls 169 im Schnitt) 1:29 , aber die 1:30 geschafft.


 
Jetzt erholen und an der Form arbeiten . Bis morgen.


----------



## schleppi (6. Januar 2018)

Von mir gab es heute keine Zeit, ich muss erstmal Hochwasserschäden beseitigen und zwar in meiner Küche. Nachdem heute morgen der Wasserhahn den Geist aufgegeben hat stand die ganze Küche unter Wasser, also nix mit biken sondern Küche trocknen und neuen Wasserhahn und Schrank kaufen. Nun noch aufbauen und dann schauen wir mal was der Tag noch so bringt


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> muss erstmal Hochwasserschäden beseitigen und zwar in meiner Küche


*Florian*, das braucht natürlich kein Mensch , lieber Wasser auf den Trails . Kannst dich bei der Challange freuen; genug dabei. Ich hoffe es ist jetzt alles dicht.


----------



## ogoe (6. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Ole 1:24 *hattes du einen platten? Bei der Runde


Moin Adolfo, nein, nur zwei drei mal kurz verfahren . Aber ich habe mich schon echt angestrengt.
Wenn es etwas abgetrocknet ist, greife ich wieder an. Da geht noch einiges...



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch nochmal unterwegs und der Boden war brutal, der Hinterreifen ist mehrfach durchgedreht


Das meinte ich mit grenzwertig, im Matsch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt kurz vom umkippen.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mein Rad sah so aus.



Ich habe die Motte für den Sonntagsausflug morgen   extra hübsch gemacht


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Hochwasserschäden beseitigen und zwar in meiner Küche.



Schrecklich ein Albtraum


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Motte für den Sonntagsausflug morgen extra hübsch gemacht


Adolfo sieht nach Schaumparty aus. Ich glaube morgen sieht es aus wie meins.


----------



## schleppi (6. Januar 2018)

Martin ja sollte dicht sein aber der Ikea Unterschrank ist 3 cm niedriger als der den wir vorher hatten von Otto, also kann ich da auch wieder was bauen  vorallem weil es sonst nicht mehr mit der Spülmaschine passt.

Adolfo da hast du recht, aber Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht, das einzige was mich ärgert ist das der ganze Samstag hin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (6. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So meine Zeit, natürlich weit weg von Ole, trotz Streckenkenntnis und Anschlag (Puls 169 im Schnitt) 1:29


*Ole*, da hast Du ja ne super Zeit hingelegt, Respekt !
Bin dann mal glücklich wenn ich es unter 1:40 schaffe...

Für dieses Wochenende bin ich allerdings raus, beim MTB ist das Tretlager hinüber. Dreht total schwer.
Habe ich beim Check nach der Asphaltrunde vom Dienstag festgestellt. 
Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert wo ich die 10 Min. zum letzten Jahr verloren habe .

Bleibt mir jetzt das Crossbike, macht aber bei den Bodenverhältnissen für die Winterchallenge keinen Sinn.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin dann mal glücklich wenn ich es unter 1:40 schaffe...


*Torsten* da geht sicherlich mehr, wenn Du die Strecke kennst.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> MTB ist das Tretlager hinüber


Ja bei diesem Untergrund wird das Material nicht geschont.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bleibt mir jetzt das Crossbike, macht aber bei den Bodenverhältnissen für die Winterchallenge keinen Sinn.


Wird wohl schwierig, aber um die Strecke kennenzulernen ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2018)

So, ich melde mich etwas verfrüht zurück. Die Tour ist für mich sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen.  Wir sind pünktlich um 9 Uhr zu siebt gestartet und die ersten Kilometer ging es durch den Mascheroder Forst mit super Wasserdurchfahrten ohne nasse Füsse zu bekommen, da ich kurzfristig etwas umgezwischt habe, sonst wäre es wohl nass an den Füssen geworden. Leider hat es mich bei Kilometer 3,6 bei einer Wasserdurchfahrt linksseitig geschmissen, da ein Baumstumpf unter Wasser war , aber "Glück im Unglück", Kamera trocken und Autoschlüssel. War ein kleiner Test für die Schuhe; linke Körperseite komplett nass, aber der Schuh rechts war trocken.
*Thore* habe ich den Track übertragen. ( kann einer von euch mir den heutigen Track per Mail zukommen lassen; für die Buchhaltung ).
Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß und die Strecke hat gefallen, die Wasserdurchfahrten waren ja schon mal ein Traum.
*Torsten* doch noch mit dem Crossbike unterwegs gewesen und *Florian* was lag noch bei dir an.
Bilder natürlich heute keine.


----------



## schleppi (7. Januar 2018)

Martin solange dir nichts passiert ist ist alles gut. Bei mit liegt es eher an arbeiten bin gerade aufgestanden da ich den letzten Sonntag bei Rewe nochmal ab Abends bis morgen früh mit Arbeit genießen darf


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo *Martin *schöne Tour hast du da ausgearbeitet   die Trail  sind schön tief  daher mussten wir  richtig Gas geben um nicht stecken zu bleiben  schade das wir ohne dich weiter fahren mussten  *Thore* hat die Tour super übernommen vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Januar 2018)

Wir grüßen unseren Guide Martin


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Januar 2018)

Übertragung der Tourdaten


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Januar 2018)

Marko kämpft gegen den Schlamm


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Januar 2018)

Teamwork über die Bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (7. Januar 2018)

An dieser Stelle Musste Martin absteigen


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle Musste Martin absteigen


Super. Beim nächsten mal schicke ich dich vor , damit ich auch mal trocken bleibe.


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Januar 2018)

Hatte heute leider keine Zeit, 
Habe mir aber ein Trainings Programm für unter der Woche überlegt was ich durchziehen will und fahre am nächsten Sonntag meine Referenz Runde an der ich mich messen kann


----------



## ogoe (7. Januar 2018)

Sehr schöne Runde, auch mit ein paar Hügeln 
Wird einfach noch mal mit Dir gemacht, Martin.

Gehe jetzt Rad waschen, ist nötig ...


----------



## Prilan (7. Januar 2018)

Toll ausgearbeitete Tour Martin mit sehr viel (teilweise ziemlich matschigem) Trailanteil. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, Tourdaten sende ich dir.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (7. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe, dass es bald mal etwas kälter wird und die ganze Nässe verschwindet- ich muss leider ehrlich sagen, dadurch, dass meine Bikes beide in der Wohnung stehen (müssen) habe ich aktuell wenig Ambitionen sie jeden Tag zu fahren bzw. zu putzen 

Freut mich aber, dass ihr eine Nette Tour hattet!

*Martin *du wolltest Baden, ja? Persönlich würde ich da etwas klareres Wasser bevorzugen, aber jedem natürlich das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich da etwas klareres Wasser bevorzugen, aber jedem natürlich das seine


*Janick* ich stehe auf warmes Wasser und das bitte nach der Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2018)

Prilan schrieb:


> Toll ausgearbeitete Tour Martin


Danke *Thore*  und besten Dank für den Track , so konnte ich sehen ob meine geplante Tour auch umgesetzt werden konnte und freue mich, dass alle Trails noch Gültigkeit haben; dass Baumhindernis war leider immer noch da.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Wird einfach noch mal mit Dir gemacht, Martin.


*Ole* kommt dieses Jahr sicherlich nochmal in anderer Form  und danke für das positive Feedback.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Januar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> *Martin *du wolltest Baden, ja? Persönlich würde ich da etwas klareres Wasser bevorzugen, aber jedem natürlich das seine



Janick die Wasserdurchfahr würde ich gerne mal mit dir machen


----------



## Sirius6 (8. Januar 2018)

Raus auf die Trails, der Boden ist endlich gefroren 

Danke noch mal Florian für den Tipp bzw Bestätigung mit dem Teasi, heute das erste mal wirklich getestet um muss sagen das es sehr gut von der Hand geht damit zu navigieren 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2018)

Ich habe die Sonne heute nochmal genutzt, da es gestern ein kurzer Ausflug war und das Rad ist heute sauber geblieben und ich bin trocken geblieben.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> eine reine Asphaltrunde fürs matschfreie Winter-Dunkelheits-Biken mit 31 km.


*Torsten* bin deine Tour gefahren und Du hast sie schön zusammengestellt ; mit dem Crosser kein Problem ( was für *Florian*) und mit dem Renner auch machbar, halt nur bei Martinsbüttel und Wedesbüttel etwas Schotter. Bis auf ein Verfahrer alles gefunden.



Das war heute meine Runde, aber an meiner Fitness muss man noch arbeiten. Bei Isenbüttel kannte ich die Verbindungswegen mit den Brücken noch nicht. Paar Impressionen von heute.


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Schnee


*Simone* paar Bilder für dich.



Unsere Kühe sind auch abgehärtet; nichts mit Stall  und unsere...


Pferde auch. Gruss nach Österreich und das Fat ausgeführt.
Hier noch ein wenig von Isenbüttel und Kanal, musste mein neues Zoom mal testen.


----------



## schleppi (8. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Danke noch mal Florian für den Tipp bzw Bestätigung mit dem Teasi, heute das erste mal wirklich getestet um muss sagen das es sehr gut von der Hand geht damit zu navigieren


Kein Problem Chris wenn ich kann helfe ich gerne weiter.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sonne heute nochmal genutzt


Martin wollte ich eigentlich auch aber irgendwie bin ich heute mittag dann doch lieber ins Bett gegangen zum schlafen. Die Müdigkeit hat da irgendwie gesiegt.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* bin deine Tour gefahren und Du hast sie schön zusammengestellt ; mit dem Crosser kein Problem ( was für *Florian*) und mit dem Renner auch machbar, halt nur bei Martinsbüttel und Wedesbüttel etwas Schotter.


Würde mich glaube ich auch mal interessieren, wobei mit den 4 Seasons sollte der Schotter kein Problem sein so das ich das eigentlich mit dem Renner durchfahren könnte.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (8. Januar 2018)

Eine schöne Tour, *Danke Martin.* Insgesamt 40 km. Der Boden ist zum Teil gefroren, dadurch sind die Spurrillen heftig hart. 
Dafür wenig Matsch und trockene Füße....


----------



## Deleted 435793 (8. Januar 2018)




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Würde mich glaube ich auch mal interessieren


... das machen wir mal gemeinsam.


schleppi schrieb:


> mit den 4 Seasons sollte der Schotter kein Problem sein


Locker, da fahr ich auch langsam im dem Renner rüber; schnell ging schon mal daneben. Du fährst Crosser und ich Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (8. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... das machen wir mal gemeinsam.
> 
> ..... Du fährst Crosser und ich Hardtail.



Das können wir mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Eine schöne Tour


*Torge* freut mich dass die Challange nach deinem Geschmack ist und durch den Frost nicht ganz so kräftezehrend, aber mit dem Hardtail wird es ein wenig ruppiger.
Fährst Du mit Navi oder aus dem Kopf  ; sind ja paar Verfahrer dabei und durch das Wasser an der Kieskuhle nicht getraut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Das können wir mal in Angriff nehmen


..das machen wir; vielleicht ist Torsten mit am Start und Steffis erste Ausfahrt mit dem Renner, aber ohne Platten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2018)

Nee andere Sache . *Axel* bis Du sie denn schon abgefahren; ist ja vor deiner Haustür und Du müsstest frei haben, da der Schiffverkehr auf dem Rhein eingestellt ist.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Januar 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Der Boden ist zum Teil gefroren


*Torge  *das hätte ich mir gestern auch gewünscht


----------



## torstiohneh (8. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* doch noch mit dem Crossbike unterwegs gewesen


Nee leider nicht, habe erst ausgeschlafen und dann hat es nicht mehr in die Planung gepasst... 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* bin deine Tour gefahren und Du hast sie schön zusammengestellt


Danke *Martin*, habe eine matschfreie längere Runde gesucht die man in der Winterzeit im Dunkeln problemlos fahren kann.
Zwischen Wasbüttel und Martinsbüttel kenne ich da leider keine Alternative.
Vielleicht hänge ich noch Richtung Norden oder Süden ein paar km dran.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ..das machen wir; vielleicht ist Torsten mit am Start und Steffis erste Ausfahrt mit dem Renner


Können wir gerne machen, ist für die Beine ja eher locker im Vergleich zu *Martins* Trailtouren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Nee leider nicht, habe erst ausgeschlafen und dann hat es nicht mehr in die Planung gepasst...


*Torsten* klappt vielleicht am 21.01., denn dann wollte ich im Norden fahren und auch die Challange mit einbinden und die Strecke hätte 32-35 Kilometer.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Zwischen Wasbüttel und Martinsbüttel kenne ich da leider keine Alternative.


... stimmt, denn wenn man durch Wasbüttel direkt fährt hat man 550m Schotter, statt 700m. Hier vielleicht eine Alternative; auch alles Aspaltwege.


 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Können wir gerne machen, ist für die Beine ja eher locker im Vergleich zu *Martins* Trailtouren.


Super, aber kann genauso anstrengend sein wie meine Trailrunden, denn da macht es die Geschwindigkeit und ggf. der Gegenwind, denn viel mehr ging gestern auch nicht.


----------



## webster1972 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich bin heute kurz nach vier von *Bord in BS angekommen. Wir hatten kein Hochwasserfrei,war ja erst ab Köln rheinauf gesperrt. Dafür aber wieder mal sehr aufregende Wasserdurchfahrten!  Bei knapp 10m Wasserstand wo an sich nur 4m normal ist wirds echt spannend! Ich werd mal gucken ob das als Trainingsrunde taugt,wenn ich dann unter 2 Stunden komme fahr ich wieder bei euch mit!  Hab nur immernoch  nich das Navigationsproblem lösen können mit dem Offroad abbiegen mit Ansage! *


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Hab nur immernoch nich das Navigationsproblem lösen können mit dem Offroad abbiegen mit Ansage!


*Axel* fährst Du wie mit einem Autonavi, mit Frauenstimme . Ich fahre nach dem Peil. 


webster1972 schrieb:


> unter 2 Stunden


... sollte wohl machbar sein.
Strecke ist wieder frei, kein Klettern mehr nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (11. Januar 2018)

Mh,ich hab momentan noch keine Zeit nach Pfeilen zu gucken sonst lieg ich schneller in der Prärie oder im Teich wie ich stop sagen kann.  Hab mir mal Komoot aufs Smartie gezogen und teste mal obs mit mir redet.

Nachtrag: fussläufig bis zum Gartentor redet das Ding mit mir!  Mal sehn ob ich mich damit durch finde,hab glaub ich dämlicherweise die Strecke iwie verlängert und n paar Wege im Querumer Forst dazu gemogelt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> paar Wege im Querumer Forst dazu gemogelt.


*Axel* fahr erstmal die 23 Kilometer, die reichen bei dem Boden und Sonntag scheint die Sonne.


----------



## Sirius6 (12. Januar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Mh,ich hab momentan noch keine Zeit nach Pfeilen zu gucken sonst lieg ich schneller in der Prärie oder im Teich wie ich stop sagen kann.  Hab mir mal Komoot aufs Smartie gezogen und teste mal obs mit mir redet.
> 
> Nachtrag: fussläufig bis zum Gartentor redet das Ding mit mir!  Mal sehn ob ich mich damit durch finde,hab glaub ich dämlicherweise die Strecke iwie verlängert und n paar Wege im Querumer Forst dazu gemogelt.


Navigieren nur über die Audio Funktion von Komoot hat für mich nicht so gut funktioniert, ich musste relativ oft anhalten einfach nur um zu schauen wo es wirklich lang geht....



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (13. Januar 2018)

Na ja,ich hab beim Versuch Start- und Endpunkt auf die Bevenroder Straße zu ziehen woll 'n paar Waldwege mehr mit im Plan. Komoot wusste zumindest das ich von meinem Weg vorm Haus nach 15m rechts abbiegen muss.  Das lässt hoffen. Na ja,die Runde verläuft fast an meiner Haustür,n paar Streckenteile kenn ich ja. Nur tief im Wald verpasse ich meist das Abbiegen. Ich werd da mal im Spaziertempo mit Bier und Grill lang radeln und dann gucken wir mal!


----------



## Sirius6 (13. Januar 2018)

Naja auf bekannten Strecken wo es wirklich nur drum geht richtig in den Trail anzubiegen geht es ganz gut.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Naja auf bekannten Strecken wo es wirklich nur drum geht richtig in den Trail anzubiegen geht es ganz gut.


Dann kann ich auch ohne Navi fahren. Sprachansage macht vielleich Sinn auf Strassen oder Feldwegen, bei Trails kann das nicht funktionieren, denn die Navis sind viel zu träge. Da ist man schon an der Traileinfahrt vorbei bis mir jemand sagt " jetzt links".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (13. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dann kann ich auch ohne Navi fahren. Sprachansage macht vielleich Sinn auf Strassen oder Feldwegen, bei Trails kann das nicht funktionieren, denn die Navis sind viel zu träge. Da ist man schon an der Traileinfahrt vorbei bis mir jemand sagt " jetzt links".


Das stimmt die hinken immer so ne Sekunde hinterher was halt schon entscheident sein kann.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das stimmt die hinken immer so ne Sekunde hinterher was halt schon entscheident sein kann.


Bei der Winterchallange könnte ich dir sicherlich über sieben Punkte nennen, wo Du vorbei wärst und mit der Orientierung dann Schwierigkeiten hättest. Im Querumer Forst würdest Du einmal in den falschen Trail einbiegen, da zwei Abzweigungen auf ca. 10 Meter folgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 683935


Torge fährt vielleicht auch mit Sprachansage, denn da sind auch einige Verfahrer dabei; vorallem wenn es auf paar Metern mehrere Abzweige gibt, ist deine Frauenstimme am Limit.


----------



## ogoe (14. Januar 2018)

Moin,

so, Thore und ich haben es uns heute gegeben: Wir müssen eine neue Kategorie bei der Winterchallenge einführen: trocken und sonnig!
Die Trails sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen abgetrocknet, es war durch den Frost nur ganz schön rumpelig. Diesmal auch alle Brücken mitgenommen, somit fast ohne nasse Füße.
1:09:40 standen nachher auf der Uhr. Dann ganz entspannt wieder zurück nach Watenbüttel. War eine schöne Tour. (Und der Thore ist richtig fit, hat mich auf den Wiesentrails ganz schön gezogen )




Schönen Rest-Sonntag.


----------



## ogoe (14. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> so, Thore und ich haben es uns heute gegeben


Super Zeit  das wird  schwer die zu unterbieten


----------



## Tony- (14. Januar 2018)

War eben auch noch mal auf der Strecke unterwegs, habe 1:23 geschafft auf den deutlich besseren Bodenverhältnissen als letztens (1:35).
@Prilan  habe deine Spuren gesehen, fährst doch die breiten Rocket Rons?


----------



## schleppi (14. Januar 2018)

Da wir heute spontan Besuch bekommen haben und es dann von der Zeit für die Strecke mit Anfahrt nicht mehr gereicht hätte war ich heute ne Runde im Süden unterwegs. Wobei das ist teilweise immer noch kein Spaß. Ein Teil ist gut fahrbar ein Teil noch so matschig das mein Vorderrad teilweise bis zur bremsscheibe im Matsch war . Dazu der Wind. Ok war ne nette Runde aber noch nicht so wirklich der Brüller. Immerhin ist der Wiesentrail in der Nähe der Wabe wieder fahrbar.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> der Thore ist richtig fit, hat mich auf den Wiesentrails ganz schön gezogen )


Das wusste ich vorher; ihr seit doch *RAKETEN*. Ihr seit der Hammer, die 1:10 geknackt und damit 20 Minuten schneller als ich und Anton zieht mich auch ab. Es freut mich, wenn man sieht was da geht und natürlich wie ihr dabei seit und an eure Grenzen geht; da reichen halt auch 23 Kilometer.
Ich werde morgen meine Sonntagstour im Norden, wo auch die Challange mit eingebunden ist, abfahren, damit alles frei ist und Donnerstag vielleicht nochmal angreifen.
Ich war heute mit meinem Alurenner auf Tour. So früh war ich noch nie im Jahr auf dem Renner. Durch die Winterschuhe und Winterhandschuhe und mit Weste gut zu fahren; bei Gegenwind hat es ein wenig im Gesicht gekribbelt.



 
Strecke habe ich auf Komoot hochgeladen; alles Aspalt auf Nebenwegen und guten Radwegen mit kurz Paris-Roubaix.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/26256727





*Florian* Du warst ja auch auf Tour, halt im Matsch . *Torsten* was lag bei Dir an, auch unterwegs und diesmal mit Fotos.
Schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## Tony- (14. Januar 2018)

Hi Martin, auf nen Renner hätt ich heute überhaupt keine Lust gehabt bei dem Wind und dem Frost.. 
Magst du vielleicht so ein Screenshot von der Strecke in deinem Album posten mit der Überschrift *"Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018" *dann könnten wir unsre Zeiten drunter Posten als Kommentar für die Übersicht, IBC Account haben ja alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (14. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Donnerstag vielleicht nochmal angreifen.


*Martin *ich bin eventuell dabei das muss doch möglich sein an die Zeiten von dem Jung Volk anzuknöpfen


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hi Martin, auf nen Renner hätt ich heute überhaupt keine Lust gehabt bei dem Wind und dem Frost..
> Magst du vielleicht so ein Screenshot von der Strecke in deinem Album posten mit der Überschrift *"Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2018" *dann könnten wir unsre Zeiten drunter Posten als Kommentar für die Übersicht, IBC Account haben ja alle.



*Anton* eine sehr geile Idee.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2231354?in=user



Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *ich bin eventuell dabei das muss doch möglich sein an die Zeiten von dem Jung Volk anzuknöpfen


*Adolfo*, das ist wohl nicht unsere Klasse. Wir starten *Senioren 2* oder vielleicht schon 3.


----------



## schleppi (14. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *ich bin eventuell dabei das muss doch möglich sein an die Zeiten von dem Jung Volk anzuknöpfen


Ach und mit mir willst nicht fahren


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ach und mit mir willst nicht fahren


U
Florian am Donnerstag oder Freitag wir drei


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* was lag bei Dir an, auch unterwegs


*Martin*, weil ich mich um das Tretlager beim MTB noch nicht gekümmert habe war ich heute mit dem Crossbike unterwegs.


 
Über Meine, ab Adenbüttel nach Didderse und auf der anderen Seite der Oker über Volkse bis kurz vor Dalldorf sehr asphalthaltig - wahrscheinlich kennen einige die Strecke vom Rennradeln, wenn nicht mal ausprobieren. 
Danach etwas Abwechslung was den Untergrund angeht.


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> diesmal mit Fotos


Zum Fotografieren komme ich meist nur wenn ich alleine fahre, dann kann man auch mal ganz spontan anhalten. So sind wir dann heute an einigen schönen Motiven vorbeigefahren, Sonne, überschwemmte Wiesen...

Bei einem Stop kurz vor Leiferde, besser wäre hier natürlich ein Radler statt der Fußgänger, ist ja ein MTB-Forum hier...
Da fahren wir gleich lang, ich war mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs.


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht eine Alternative; auch alles Aspaltwege.


Passt, *Martin*! Probiere ich mal aus demnächst im Dunkeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Florian am Donnerstag oder Freitag wir drei


Donnerstag kein Problem , wenn das Wetter mitspielt; soll wieder regnen.



torstiohneh schrieb:


> Passt, *Martin*! Probiere ich mal aus demnächst im Dunkeln.


... bin ich heute lang.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> hier natürlich ein Radler statt der Fußgänger


gefällt mir trotzdem und kommt in schwarz weiß super.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> über Volkse bis kurz vor Dalldorf sehr asphalthaltig


Super Strecke mit dem Renner, habe ich auch paar Touren; kann man schön nebenander fahren.
Wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag aus.


----------



## webster1972 (15. Januar 2018)

Hat nich wer Lust mich die Runde rumzuschieben? _Ich komm iwie nich in die Pötte momentan. Sattelstütze getauscht weil die alte auf Tauchstation ging,kurze Testfahrt und der Oberschenkel fest nach 2km,wieder umgedreht. Muss woll noch was tunen. Aber ich hab nen Brügelmann-Gutschein benutzt und nen Rollentrainer organisiert,nu brauch ich noch n olles 28er Damenrad (die Dame des  Hauses hat beidseitig Knieprobleme und kommt nich auf nen Rennrad oder MTB-Rahmen,Radtraining wäre aber hilfreich) und fertig is der Top-Ergometer! _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (16. Januar 2018)

Mh,und nun geht das Dreckswetter wieder los! Da ich euch eh nich folgen kann vermute ich mal das ihr eh nich viel Wert auf meine Beteiligung legt. Macht ja auch Sinn,ich als Verkehrs(Spass)bremse. Wäre toll wenn ich eure Strecken mal als "Auspowernde Fahrradrunde" fahren darf und auch mal nen Trail verpassen dabei. Ich bin Weichei und werd euch nie folgen können! Klingt Scheisse is aber so!


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Januar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Mh,und nun geht das Dreckswetter wieder los! Da ich euch eh nich folgen kann vermute ich mal das ihr eh nich viel Wert auf meine Beteiligung legt. Macht ja auch Sinn,ich als Verkehrs(Spass)bremse. Wäre toll wenn ich eure Strecken mal als "Auspowernde Fahrradrunde" fahren darf und auch mal nen Trail verpassen dabei. Ich bin Weichei und werd euch nie folgen können! Klingt Scheisse is aber so!


Da geht es nicht nur dir so, die Jungs sind echt Fit. Komme aktuell auch nicht zum fahren, kann dir aber anbieten das wir ne " nicht ganz so fit Truppe aufmachen" bei der kann man dann mitfahren egal wie fit man ist hehe Florian ist vielleicht auch dabei  

Habe zur Abwechslung mal Samstag und Sonntag Frei und wäre da flexibel


----------



## schleppi (16. Januar 2018)

Jammern zählt hier nicht und es wird auch keiner zurückgelassen. Klar fahre ich auch mit euch. Genau wie mit dem Rest auch. Aber vielleicht sollte man sowas einfach als Ansporn nehmen. Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Jammern zählt hier nicht und es wird auch keiner zurückgelassen.


*Florian *genau so 
Ich erzähle es ja immer wieder gerne für unsere Neulinge und Martin und die anderen können  es bestätigen als ich bei der ersten Tour von Martin dabei sein durfte ist mir das alles andere als leicht gefallen damit zufahren und ich habe Wochenlang davor alleine meine Runden im Wald gedreht um eine gewisse Grundform zu erreichen.
Aufgeben ist keine Option 
Es gibt in einer Gruppe immer unterschiedlich trainierte Typen
*Axel *das gute bei uns ist es ja Spaß am Mtb zuhaben  und zusammen anzukommen  und nicht  wer als  erster oben am Berg ist


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Januar 2018)

Martin hat mal einen von vielen  Momenten bildlich festgehalten


----------



## schleppi (16. Januar 2018)

Der Weg ist das Ziel.
Ich habe meine erste Tour bei Martin abgebrochen weil es einfach nicht ging. Sowas kommt vor, aber deswegen habe ich nie aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (16. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel.
> Ich habe meine erste Tour bei Martin abgebrochen weil es einfach nicht ging. Sowas kommt vor, aber deswegen habe ich nie aufgegeben.


Sie sind auch wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist nicht umbedingt einfach, geht ja aber auch um die Herausforderung.

Würde mir beim zweiten Trupp auch eher darum gehen das die jenigen die sich vielleicht nicht so fit fühlen auch Mitfahrer haben um sich gegenseitig zu pushen  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich habe meine erste Tour bei Martin abgebrochen


*Florian*, da war aber auch brutaler Boden im Lechlumer Holz.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> beim zweiten Trupp auch eher darum gehen das die jenigen die sich vielleicht nicht so fit fühlen auch Mitfahrer haben um sich gegenseitig zu pushen


*Chris*, ich hoffe wir können diese Saison eine reine Einsteigergruppe etablieren, die parallel eine kürzere Runde fährt, als die Jungs mit den etwas besseren Beinen, aber dafür müssen auch Einsteiger am Start sein , für die Strecken sorge ich und Florian macht den Guide. 
Steffi werde ich das Navigieren noch näher bringen, damit wir mal eine "Ladies only" Ausfahrt machen, denn ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß in Braunschweig nur Männer MTB fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Martin hat mal einen von vielen Momenten bildlich festgehalten


... ja das war Asse, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Thore und ich haben es uns heute gegeben





ogoe schrieb:


> 1:09:40 standen nachher auf der Uhr


*Ole* und *Thore* ihr müsst eure Bestzeit noch dokumentieren ; wegen der Buchführung.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2231354?in=user


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Januar 2018)

Super Idee, gerade im Frühling bis Sommer sollten es ja wieder mehr werden, da kann man sie Gruppen auch splitten um alle Geschmäcker und Leistungs Gruppen abzudecken 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (16. Januar 2018)

Na ja,ich hab ne Anfängertour abgebrochen.  Nich weil meine Raucherlunge schlapp gemacht hat sondern weil meine Oberschenkel nur noch harte Fleischbrocken waren. Hab die ganze Truppe ausgebremst und den Spass vermiest. Aber tröstlich das es auch anderen so ging,das Bild spricht Bände!


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Januar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na ja,ich hab ne Anfängertour abgebrochen.  Nich weil meine Raucherlunge schlapp gemacht hat sondern weil meine Oberschenkel nur noch harte Fleischbrocken waren. Hab die ganze Truppe ausgebremst und den Spass vermiest. Aber tröstlich das es auch anderen so ging,das Bild spricht Bände!


Bin auch Raucher. Wobei ich keine Probleme mit Luft und Puls habe, kann man ganz gut ausgleichen... Schlamm dagegen ist mein Kryptonit, da zerlegt es  jeden Anfänger wenn man 10km durch Schlamm fährt. Das schlimme ist ja das man nicht vorwärts kommt trotz der immensen Anstrengung hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (16. Januar 2018)

Na ja,mit dem Radfahren isses wie mit dem Schiessen. Wie ich vor 4 Jahren damit angefangen hab dachte ich "das is ja gar nich so schwer". Na Pustekuchen,nix getroffen und genau so geärgert wie jetzt hier. Nun bin ich da auf Ranglistenplatz 4 Deutschlandweit. Ich hab mit dem Rad noch nich den Motivationsaufhänger gefunden,zumal ich das auch nur n bisschen als Ausgleich für meine sitzende Tätigkeit auf dem Ding hier machen wollte.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Habe zur Abwechslung mal Samstag und Sonntag Frei und wäre da flexibel


Super *Chris*, da gibt es Sonntag keine Ausrede und es soll trocken sein.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Schlamm dagegen ist mein Kryptonit, da zerlegt es jeden Anfänger wenn man 10km durch Schlamm fährt


... der wird wohl dabei sein nach dem Regen , aber nicht 10 Kilometer am Stück.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Ole* und *Thore* ihr müsst eure Bestzeit noch dokumentieren


Ole. fehlt nur noch Thore.
*Mario* was war deine Zeit am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (16. Januar 2018)

Am Sonntag müsste der Schlamm gefroren sein


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag müsste der Schlamm gefroren sein


Stimmt. Sehe gerade 0°.


----------



## schleppi (16. Januar 2018)

Heute wird es solche Bilder von Adolfo wohl nicht mehr geben . Denke auch mal zum Frühjahr könne  wir 2 Gruppen machen und dann können  die Einsteiger mal zeigen was in ihnen steckt


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Denke auch mal zum Frühjahr könne wir 2 Gruppen machen


Ich würde mich freuen wenn das klappt.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (17. Januar 2018)

Wäre auch dabei. Bei der Einsteigertruppe....


----------



## eGlegacy (18. Januar 2018)

Oh, interessante Diskussion hier 
Ich bin ja bei allem dabei- _sofern ich einfach mal wieder Zeit habe_ -..- Diesen Sonntag werde ich noch in Hamburg sein, da mein Bruder Geburtstag hat. Parallel fängt die Klausurenphase wieder an.. jaja, als Student hat man's nicht leicht 
Gestern war ich nur etwas spazieren, aber da war es noch schlammiger als ich es hier sonst seit dem letzten Jahr kenne. Selbst zu Fuß teilweise echt uncool.
Dafür war ich Sonntag ne kleine Runde drehen, da ich wenigstens am Mittag etwas Zeit hatte. Da es sehr schönes Wetter war, und ich mich eh im Wald verfahren hatte, habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, um den Thread hier wieder etwas zu füllen, hoffe es gefällt 



 




 

So- lasst euch heute nicht weg wehen und haltet eure Räder fest  http://pr0gramm.com/top/2337560

Beste Grüße
Janick


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Parallel fängt die Klausurenphase wieder an.. jaja, als Student hat man's nicht leicht


Kenn ich; dass Studentenleben ist schon schwer. Viel Glück bei den Prüfungen.
*Janick* schöne Bilder, aber das Rad sieht noch sauber aus. Ich glaube am Sonntag werden unsere anders aussehen; aber es soll von oben trocken sein.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Da es sehr schönes Wetter war, und ich mich eh im Wald verfahren hatte, habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, um den Thread hier wieder etwas zu füllen, hoffe es gefällt


... passiert; hattest wohl auch Sprachansage. War ja Sonntag auch auf dem Rad und habe am Montag gekniffen, das war ein Fehler, denn jetzt ginge nur Rolle, aber der innere Schweinhund. Steffi war gestern zwei Stunden drauf.
Werde Samstag , die Strecke nochmal abfahren und schauen wie brutal der Untergrund ist und ggf. Windschäden entfernen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> somit fast ohne nasse Füße.


*Ole*, ich habe mir auch eine Fox-Short gegönnt, damit der Ars... trocken bleibt  Sonntag wenigstens trockene Füsse und Allerwertester.
Hast Du diese auch.


----------



## ogoe (18. Januar 2018)

Martin, ja, so sieht meine auch aus. Hält gut trocken und den Wind ab. Mich nervt ein bisschen das Rascheln beim Treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Mich nervt ein bisschen das Rascheln beim Treten.


Mal schauen; ggf. Sattel mit Melkfett einreiben. Winddicht und trocken wäre schon mal gut.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Januar 2018)

Habe mich schonmal warm gefahren heute Abend im Dunkeln für Sonntag auf einer kurzen Asphaltrunde...


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2018)

*Torsten* super. Ich hoffe am Sonntag wird von hinten nicht so gedrückt. Gestern dass erste mal auf der Rolle, aber nur eine Stunde . Meine Frauen fahren zwei. Ich werde heute nochmal die Tour abfahren, da Bene meint, es liegt wieder Holz auf den Trails.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe am Sonntag wird von hinten nicht so gedrückt.


Wir wollen alle deinen  hinter in der neuen Fox bewundern


----------



## schleppi (20. Januar 2018)

Der Chris hat ja auch keine Ausreden für morgen. Denke mal das ich auch dabei bin morgen


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Der Chris hat ja auch keine Ausreden für morgen. Denke mal das ich auch dabei bin morgen


Helfe ner Freundin beim Umziehen auch wenn ich echt Bock hab zu fahren, 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (20. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Denke mal das ich auch dabei bin morgen


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe es gibt heute Nacht  noch Bodenfrost 
Damit wir nicht im Schlamm versinken


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Januar 2018)

Hatte für nächsten Sonntag ne Runde rund um Raffteich geplant, bzw werde Dienstag mal nen Paar Spots erkunden.

Gestern meine WG Mitbewohnerin abgeholt und habe festgestellt das der Spielplatz vor der Arbeit bei ihr einige Sprung Gelegenheiten bietet hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (20. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> habe festgestellt das der Spielplatz vor der Arbeit bei ihr einige Sprung Gelegenheiten bietet hehe


Wenn Du springen willst, ich wollte nächste Woche Samstag ne Runde im Süden drehen/anbieten mal schauen, aber wenn ich fahre darf natürlich jeder mit kommen.
Im Lechlumer Holz sind 2 Kuhlen wo man springen kann, einmal die bekannte Stelle die fast immer bei solchen Südrunden dabei ist und einmal direkt bei Wolfenbüttel, die Kuhle ist etwas weniger bekannt. Wobei ich mal denke das Martin sie kennen wird.


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Januar 2018)

Samstag ist Doof da muss ich arbeiten, könntest du mir mal die Stellen schicken per Koordinate? 
Kann leider nur Dienstag und Sonntag 

Wollte generell mal die Gegend erkunden da ich weiß das der Wald zur Weststadt raus auch ziemlich Geil ist, liegt ja vom Raffteich aus nicht weit weg 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (20. Januar 2018)

Sonntags ist bei mir ab Nachmittag halt immer schlecht, da ich ja Montag morgen um 1.30 wieder anfangen muss zu arbeiten.
Ich kann dir eventuell ne Tour schicken wo zumindest eine drauf ist muss ich mal durchschauen. Hier hab ich wenige vorbereitete Strecken usw. da ich hier seit Jahren ohne fahre. Erst gab es noch kein GPS als ich klein war und danach brauchte ich keins


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Sonntags ist bei mir ab Nachmittag halt immer schlecht, da ich ja Montag morgen um 1.30 wieder anfangen muss zu arbeiten.
> Ich kann dir eventuell ne Tour schicken wo zumindest eine drauf ist muss ich mal durchschauen. Hier hab ich wenige vorbereitete Strecken usw. da ich hier seit Jahren ohne fahre. Erst gab es noch kein GPS als ich klein war und danach brauchte ich keins


Sonntags gegen 9 Uhr würde ich starten wollen wie sonst auch immer  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (20. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Sonntags gegen 9 Uhr würde ich starten wollen wie sonst auch immer


Alle 14 Tage kriege ich das zuhause durch aber nicht jeden Sonntag . Dann gibt es Mecker, schließlich ist meine Frau auch froh wenn wir mal in Ruhe Frühstücken können. Aber der Sommer kommt da kann man dann auch Abends mal fahren.


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Januar 2018)

Klingt gut, Season ist ja noch Jung hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2018)

*Ole*, ich habe heute die Hose getestet; trocken und winddicht.


ogoe schrieb:


> Mich nervt ein bisschen das Rascheln beim Treten.


...stimmt macht etwas Geräusche, aber vielleicht nur weil Hose auf Hose liegt; habe ich aber irgendwann nicht mehr wahrgenommen, da ich mit dem Matsch gekämpft habe.
*Bene*, die Strecke ist wieder frei, war leider viel Holz. Die Sonntagstrecke habe ich etwas umgelegt, da noch in Querum mehrere Doppelochser die Strecken versperren. Bienroder Kieskuhleufer Wasser hat die Trails überflutet ( in über 20 Jahren noch nie so hoch), aber trockenen Fusses zu durchfahren, könnt ihr euch auf paar Wasserdurchfahrten freuen.
*Mario* bis morgen; super dass wir uns beide wieder getroffen haben. 60 Kilometer war eine Ansage, mir haben die 30 durch den Matsch gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Helfe ner Freundin beim Umziehen auch wenn ich echt Bock hab zu fahren,


*Chris*, ja ja; hast Angst, daß Du die Treppen mit den Schränken nicht mehr schaffst, wenn Du vorher den Matsch durchgewühlt hast.



schleppi schrieb:


> Der Chris hat ja auch keine Ausreden für morgen. Denke mal das ich auch dabei bin morgen


*Florian* super, aber der Boden ist brutal in manchen Passagen, aber ggf. könnten wir oder Du verkürzen.


----------



## schleppi (20. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian* super, aber der Boden ist brutal in manchen Passagen, aber ggf. könnten wir oder Du verkürzen.



Ganz oder gar nicht, kann nur sein das ich etwas langsamer machen muss, bin eben mit nem Schrank etwas unsanft die Treppe runter geflogen und die Hüfte tut ein wenig weh.
Aber nichts ist perfekt


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> unsanft die Treppe runter geflogen und die Hüfte tut ein wenig weh.


 im Haushalt passieren die meisten Unfälle. Ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm und Du bist am Start.


schleppi schrieb:


> das ich etwas langsamer machen muss


Machen wir.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2018)

Martin ich bin nicht rechtzeitig startklar . Ihr müsst ohne mich fahren. Ich drehe dann hier ne Runde. Schade.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Tour *Martin  super *vorbereitet wir mussten nicht einmal absteigen  hat echt wieder Spaß gemacht besonders der letzte Trail  da habe ich die letzten Körner verbrannt   Sahnestück 
Ich muss jetzt erstmal versuchen
Meine  Füße wieder aufzutauen


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin ich bin nicht rechtzeitig startklar


*Torsten* schade, ich hätte Dir gerne die Winterchallange gezeigt, dann wäre schon etwas Streckenkenntnis da. Wo hat es dich heute verschlagen.
*Florian* wohl eine super Prellung an der Hüfte . Bei der nächsten Südtour wieder am Start.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> hat echt wieder Spaß gemacht besonders der letzte Trail  da habe ich die letzten Körner verbrannt  Sahnestück


*Adolfo*, das freut mich selber, wenn man komplett durchfahren kann und der letzte Waggumanstieg musste ich auch alle Register ziehen, aber Du bist ja wie eine Garzelle rauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

Wir sind heute im Norden gestartet und habe die Winterchallange bereist und paar Extratrails genutzt. Wasserdurchfahrten waren genug dabei und schön lange ,aber durch meine Schuhe, waren meine Füsse trocken. Da der Boden leicht angefroren war konnte man heute etwas besser fahren und ist nur bei den Extrempassagen gut eingesackt. Der Pferdetrail hat glaube ich auch alles abverlangt.



 
In zwei Wochen wieder im Süden und ich hoffe es wird mal ein wenig trockener.
     
Schönes Restwochenden, hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch und paar weitere Bilder auf meiner IBC Seite.


----------



## Tony- (21. Januar 2018)

Adolfo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Adolfo


... finde man auch im Dunkeln.


----------



## Sirius6 (21. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind heute im Norden gestartet und habe die Winterchallange bereist und paar Extratrails genutzt. Wasserdurchfahrten waren genug dabei und schön lange ,aber durch meine Schuhe, waren meine Füsse trocken. Da der Boden leicht angefroren war konnte man heute etwas besser fahren und ist nur bei den Extrempassagen gut eingesackt. Der Pferdetrail hat glaube ich auch alles abverlangt.
> Anhang anzeigen 688008
> In zwei Wochen wieder im Süden und ich hoffe es wird mal ein wenig trockener.
> Anhang anzeigen 688009 Anhang anzeigen 688010 Anhang anzeigen 688011 Anhang anzeigen 688012 Anhang anzeigen 688014
> Schönes Restwochenden, hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch und paar weitere Bilder auf meiner IBC Seite.


Geile Bilder und wie es scheint ne echt schöne Tour  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (21. Januar 2018)

Da ich schon nicht fahren konnte habe ich gedacht bastel ich ein Wenig hehe


Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Geile Bilder und wie es scheint ne echt schöne Tour


Die Tour war echt super 
Da hat Martin   am Vortag mit  der Säge echt eine gute Vorbereitung geleistet und ein einen Tag später 
Nochmal die Tour durchgefahren das geht schon in die Beine


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt


Es gefällt . Sollten wir in kürze mal umsetzen.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Tour war echt super


*Adolfo* freut mich wenn der Einsatz lohnt. An der Fitness muss man noch arbeiten, aber es ist ja erst Januar.


----------



## Prilan (21. Januar 2018)

War wieder ne super Tour, mit bester Vorbereitung von Martin ... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wo hat es dich heute verschlagen.


*Martin*, ich bin meine Hometrailrunde gefahren. 
Fast komplett, den Trail bei Wedelheine habe ich weggelassen und die Schleife in der Maaßel, wo im Sommer die Bienenstöcke stehen. Weil beides mutmaßlich schwer fahrbar ist bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen. 31 km.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2018)

Der Reihe nach:
Bin planmäßig aufgestanden aber dann irgendwie nicht aus dem Knick gekommen heute morgen.
Die ersten Kilometer auf dem Rad liefen dann auch sehr sehr zäh. 
In Wasbüttel - bin die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren - wollte ich schon umkehren.
In Wedelheine war die Kraft dann wieder da, und ich bin die Runde ordentlich zuende gefahren.
Aber bei Euch hätte ich heute wohl nicht mitgehalten...


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2018)

Noch ein paar Infos zur Strecke:
Die Ausfahrt aus Rötgesbüttel in der Straße "Zur Diwelie" ist aufgrund der Arbeiten im Neubaugebiet total ruiniert.
Nur Leute mit masochistischen Neigungen fahren hier freiwillig lang . Nicht empfehlenswert zur Zeit.


 

Der kurze Trail durch den Wald bei Wasbüttel ist wieder fahrbar, bis auf zwei querliegende Äste.


 

Zwischen Wasbüttel und Martinbüttel ist die Zufahrt zum Trail nach Wedelheine schon wieder - oder immer noch - durch querliegende Bäume blockiert.
Bin dann über Martinsbüttel gefahren und habe den südlichen Traileinstieg wegen der schon erwähnten Kraftlosigkeit ausgelassen.

Beim Friedhof von Ohnhorst habe ich ein kurzes Trailstück entdeckt und gleich in die Runde eingebaut.

An den Meiner Teichen...



Trail westlich von Meine. Wo ist der Weg?


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die ersten Kilometer auf dem Rad liefen dann auch sehr sehr zäh.


*Torsten* kein Problem und ich hätte in dieser Situation genauso gehandelt und lieber mein eigenes Tempo gefahren; halt bei der nächsten Tour.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> den Trail bei Wedelheine habe ich weggelassen


... der war sicherlich wie unserer Pferdetrail.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Sommer die Bienenstöcke stehen


... ich schätze der ist zur Zeit nicht fahrbar, das ist oft ein Kampf im Sommer, obwohl man jetzt nicht gestochen werden kann; habe ich letztes Jahr dort erlebt.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Aber bei Euch hätte ich heute wohl nicht mitgehalten...


Ach glaub schon und wenn passen wir ja das Tempo an. Heute waren ja Raketen am Start , da musste ich auch alles geben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail westlich von Meine. Wo ist der Weg?


sieht aus wie bei uns heute; schöne Wasserfahrten.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Zwischen Wasbüttel und Martinbüttel ist die Zufahrt zum Trail nach Wedelheine schon wieder - oder immer noch - durch querliegende Bäume blockiert.


...schau ich mir mal an , geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Beim Friedhof von Ohnhorst habe ich ein kurzes Trailstück entdeckt und gleich in die Runde eingebaut.


Super, hab ich gesehen, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## DigitalB (24. Januar 2018)

Moin Jungs, 
hier ist ja Richtig was los ^^ ... da muss ich mir ja mal wieder Tapatalk runterladen damit ich mobil mitschreiben,-lesen kann...

Also ich bin ja letzte Woche Freitag die Winterchallangerunde abgefahren. Damit für die Akten alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht hier meine Daten. 

Also reine GPS-Zeit (inkl. Standzeiten an Ampeln etc.): 1:20:00h 
Davon Zeit in Bewegung (reine Fahrzeit): 1:12:09  h 

Bin mal gespannt, ob man im Sommer (bei trockenen Boden, und dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen) unter 60min kommt.

Ansonsten tut es mir echt leid, dass ich es nicht so häufig schaffe, aber Samstag und Sonntag sind meistens die Ausfahrten des RSV 23 und da möchte/muss ich aufgrund des Trainingsreizes doch regelmäßig daran teilnehmen. Außerdem bin ich grade etwas des Schlammes überdrüßig. Aber bald ist ja wieder Sommer ... dann sind die Trails wieder trocken  

Zur Zeit kann ich die 25mm Reifenbreite jedoch echt empfehlen-->Foto ;-) 

MfG Bene


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Freitag die Winterchallangerunde abgefahren


Super Zeit, bei dem Untergrund. Kannst ja auch deine Zeit unter dem Streckenfoto posten.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2231354?in=user


DigitalB schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob man im Sommer (bei trockenen Boden, und dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen) unter 60min kommt.


Sehr ambitioniert, aber vielleicht machbar. Die schnellen Jungs mit einem Querfeldeinrad schaffen es vielleicht, doch bei den Trails könnte man bei dem Tempo schnell am Baum hängen.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag sind meistens die Ausfahrten des RSV 23


Wenn man vorankommen möchte macht das mit Sicherheit Sinn. Schönes Gruppenfoto; zu acht mit dem Renner.
Ich habe das laue Wetter auch genutzt. Super zu fahren mit dem Renner und auch bei über 40 Km/h noch angenehm, aber z.T. brutaler Gegenwind.
Kleines tierisches Hindernis gehabt.


 
*Florian* was macht die Hüfte, man hört nichts von dir.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe das laue Wetter auch genutzt. Super zu fahren mit dem Renner und auch bei über 40 Km/h noch angenehm


Das glaube ich bei solchen  Frühlingstemperaturen muss man raus


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Januar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das glaube ich bei solchen Frühlingstemperaturen muss man raus


*Adolfo*, das stimmt und mit dem Renner bin ich noch nie so früh gestartet. Bei den Temperaturen mit Winterschuhen und Trikot kein Problem und ich bin im Januar genau so viel Kilometer gefahren wie mit dem MTB und *Bene* hat recht, mal kein Matsch. Heute auch nochmal eine kurze schnellere Runde mit Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo *Martin*, hallo alle *anderen*! Wart ihr unterwegs heute?
Bin selber heute Vormittag mit meinem Kumpel endlich mal die "6-Seen-Runde" gefahren: Tankumsee-Maikampsee-Schlosssee-Mühlensee-Heidesee-Waldsee.
In der Wintervariante für Matschboden mit reduziertem Trailanteil, ca. 41,5 km ab Rötgesbüttel.




Bis auf den Abschluss von Ribbesbüttel nach Rötgesbüttel auf dem Radweg neben der Straße - das geht auch besser - eine schöne Tour für den aktuellen Zustand der Wege.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Strecke habe ich auf Komoot hochgeladen; alles Aspalt auf Nebenwegen und guten Radwegen mit kurz Paris-Roubaix.


*Martin*, die Verlängerung nach Süden über Bevenrode, Waggum, Bechtsbüttel ist eine schöne Variante für meine Winter-Asphaltrunde. Baue ich mal mit ein demnächst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> 6-Seen-Runde


Morgen *Torsten*, ich war Sonntag nicht auf Tour und bin die letzten Tage mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Super Runde und überwiegend mal kein Matsch. Ich hab auf bikemap mal eine Strecke hochgeladen " über und unter 24 Brücken". Ihr seit an der "Cappu Cabana" in Gifhorn lang gefahren, das müsste auch ein Trail sein und den Trail am Maikampsee fehlt mir leider auch noch. 
Wenn das Wetter passen sollte werde ich heute nochmal mit dem MTB starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2018)

Ruhig hier . Die guten Vorsätze bei dem Wetter über Bord geworfen . Ich war die letzten Tage mehr mit dem Renner auf Tour, nur kurze Strecken, aber man konnte ein wenig Kraft üben und bis jetzt zickt mein Meniskus nicht. Heute leider in den Regen gekommen und der Wind von vorn ist schon heftig.
*Florian*, schön daß Du wieder auf den Beinen bist und ggf. Sonntag. Noch in der Muckibude gewesen.


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo *Martin *ich war heute auch mal wieder im Wald unterwegs aber nur zum laufen 
Freue mich auf Sonntag


----------



## ogoe (31. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich so raus schaue, ist der Schlamm am Sonntag wahrscheinlich traumhaft und genau nach meinem Geschmack .
Ich bin aber leider unterwegs und kann nicht mitfahren .


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Schlamm am Sonntag wahrscheinlich traumhaft


Ich glaube, das bleibt noch bis zum Sommer. 


ogoe schrieb:


> Ich bin aber leider unterwegs und kann nicht mitfahren .


Vielleicht bei der nächsten Nordtour.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wald unterwegs aber nur zum laufen


... müsste ich auch mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Januar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ihr seit an der "Cappu Cabana" in Gifhorn lang gefahren, das müsste auch ein Trail sein


Hi *Martin*, das ist leider nur ein geschotterter Fuß-/Radweg.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Trail am Maikampsee


Wenn Du mal da bist, der Trail, den wir gefahren sind am Ostufer ist schöner als der am Westufer.
Direkt daneben verläuft jetzt teilweise eine Piste für Forstfahrzeuge, wohl zur Beseitigung der Sturmschäden. Glücklicherweise ist der Trail noch komplett fahrbar.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> über und unter 24 Brücken


Habe ich gesehen, cool, Neuland dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi *Martin*, das ist leider nur ein geschotterter Fuß-/Radweg.


Ok , kann ich trotzdem notieren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal da bist, der Trail, den wir gefahren sind am Ostufer ist schöner als der am Westufer.


Torsten ich habe schon mal eine Tour von 53 Kilometer für das Frühjahr geplant, wo wir mal gemeinsam vom Mühlenmuseum starten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2018)

*Florian*, wie sieht es morgen bei dir aus. Ich bin heute nochmal ein Teil der Strecke gefahren, leider viel Fallholz. Auf dem schönen Bergabtrail im Buchhorst kann man jetzt wenigstens 2/3 der Strecke fahren; im unteren Drittel ist wegen Havesterspuren nur zu Fuß machbar und gegen Ende nochmal eine Baumleiche. Ich habe die Strecke etwas umgelegt, da z.T. sehr matschige Trails dabei sind und natürlich wieder Wasser von unten, aber morgen wenigstens trocken.


 
*Torsten*, ich hoffe morgen klappt es und ich kann dir ein wenig den Süden zeigen; ist bei dir ja eine etwas längere Anreise.


----------



## schleppi (4. Februar 2018)

Martin meine Frau hatte nichts besseres zutun als aus ihrem Laden die Grippe anzuschleppen . Liege zwar noch nicht vollkommen flach, aber das muss auch nicht sein also trete ich die Tage jetzt erstmal kürzer und hoffe das es an mir vorbei geht. Gestern im Studio hab ich auch schon nur die Hälfte gemacht was sonst eher untypisch ist. Schauen wir mal wieviel Glück ich habe.


----------



## torstiohneh (4. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, ich hoffe morgen klappt es


*Martin*, leider nicht, bin noch im Winterschlafmodus. Habe bis 9:45 geschlafen. Aber die Saison hat ja erst angefangen.
Euch wünsche ich eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2018)

Sind zurück   *Martin *vielen Dank für die Tour  es war  wieder eine schöne Schlamm Schlacht  aber es war eine riesen Gaudi *Kevin *super durchgefahren Respekt 
*Bene *ich hoffe das Knie ist ok


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2018)

Kevin mit Breitreifen unterwegs


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Februar 2018)

Kurz vor Tour Ende eine Panne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Liege zwar noch nicht vollkommen flach


*Florian*, deiner Frau und Dir gute Besserung.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> bin noch im Winterschlafmodus


, halt bei der nächsten Nordrunde, da ist der Anfahrtweg auch kürzer und ggf. ist dein Radpartner mit am Start. Steffi wird auch wieder dabei sein. Heute trotzdem noch eine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> es war wieder eine schöne Schlamm Schlacht


*Adolfo*, trotz Schlamm hatten wir unseren Spaß; der Platten hätte nicht mehr sein müssen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2018)

Die 33 Kilometer durch Riddagshausen, Herzogsberge und Mascherode waren bei dem Untergrund schon eine Ansage. Kevin war mit einem Fat am Start; super Power und durchgeradelt, auch wenn er wie ich bei manchen Matschpassagen absteigen musste. Null Grip, da meine Reifen sich vollständig zugesetzt haben und man mit durchdrehenden Hinterrad kein Vortrieb hatte. Die Technik hat aber, außen dem Platten durchgehalten, auch wenn ich gegen Ende nicht sauber einklicken konnte, da alles vereist war. Die 29er und 27,5 hatten mit ihrer Conti Bereifung etwas mehr Grip.
Als Information für andere ist leider der Trail am Bach entlang zwischen Cremlingen und Sickte nicht fahrbar, da der Toptrail durch viele Baumhindernisse nicht passierbar ist und ich glaube den wird in nächster Zeit keiner freischneiden.
Danke nochmal für euer Begleitung und ggf. in zwei Wochen im Norden und hoffentlich mal mit etwas weniger Schlamm, auch wenn Wasserdurchfahrten wie heute Spaß machen.
        
Schönes Restwochenden und hat wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## DigitalB (4. Februar 2018)

Super Runde, super Leute und bestes Winterwetter [emoji111]️[emoji1362]

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir [emoji111]️


















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevlonX (4. Februar 2018)

Die Ausfahrt in der Gruppe hat Spaß gemacht. Danke für die neuen Eindrücke auf der Strecke, auch wenn es verdammt matschig war.
Ich werde mal die Schulter nach dem Abflug ein wenig schonen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Danke für die neuen Eindrücke auf der Strecke


Super dabei gewesen. 


KevlonX schrieb:


> nach dem Abflug ein wenig schonen.


Einreiben und Körnerkissen und ich hoffe in den nächsten Tage ist die Prellung Geschichte. Bei der letzten Südtour lag ich im Wasser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir


Danke* Bene* für die Bilder; ist der Guide auch mal in der Fahrt im Bild.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Kurz vor Tour Ende eine Panne


*Adolfo*, warum habe ich immer die Platten. Mit Matschreifen macht das noch weniger Spaß.


----------



## KevlonX (4. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super dabei gewesen.
> 
> Einreiben und Körnerkissen und ich hoffe in den nächsten Tage ist die Prellung Geschichte. Bei der letzten Südtour lag ich im Wasser.


Danke. Das wird noch besser in Sachen Kondition.
Ich fand die Wasserstellen sogar besser zu durchfahren als manche Matschpassagen. Aber eine Wasserlandung muss ich auch nicht haben  

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Als Information für andere ist leider der Trail am Bach entlang zwischen Cremlingen und Sickte nicht fahrbar


Hier nochmal eine Kartenansicht, wo der zerstörte Trail liegt.



 
*Bene* ich hoffe das Knie zickt nicht rum und neue Kette und Ritzel sind bestellt.
*Kevin*, was macht die Schulter.
*Torsten*, wart ihr gestern noch auf Tour oder faul gewesen.


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke* Bene* für die Bilder; ist der Guide auch mal in der Fahrt im Bild.
> 
> *Adolfo*, warum habe ich immer die Platten. Mit Matschreifen macht das noch weniger Spaß.


Welchen Druck fährst du aufm Reifen? 
Die meisten MTB Reifen machen so bis 3,5 Bar. Ich selbst fahre ja bei zirka 2 Bar (mit Schlauch) um mehr Grip zu haben, das erhöht aber auch das Risiko eines Durchstechens. Unter 2 Bar sollte ohne auf Tubeless umgerüstet zu haben nicht fahren da die Felge und Generell der Reifen sehr anfällig gegen durch Stecher wird...

Schöne Bilder zur Tour  

Der Umzug ging noch bis in diese Woche rein und ich war entsprechend kaputt, werde die Woche wieder anfangen mit meinem Ausdauer Training. Und das nächste mal bin ich auch wieder dabei  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Welchen Druck fährst du aufm Reifen?


Chris mit 2 bar, aber Marko ist mit 1,5 bar gefahren mit Schlauch und ich hatte den Platten. Die Contis haben ein besseren Reinigungseffekt der Lauffläche , weil die Stollen vielleicht weiter auseinander liegen, als beim Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder zur Tour


Danke; freut mich wenn es gefällt.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Und das nächste mal bin ich auch wieder dabei


Super. Steffi wird auch am Start sein, aber eine Nordrunde.


----------



## Kniggy (5. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Welchen Druck fährst du aufm Reifen?
> Die meisten MTB Reifen machen so bis 3,5 Bar. Ich selbst fahre ja bei zirka 2 Bar (mit Schlauch) um mehr Grip zu haben, das erhöht aber auch das Risiko eines Durchstechens. Unter 2 Bar sollte ohne auf Tubeless umgerüstet zu haben nicht fahren da die Felge und Generell der Reifen sehr anfällig gegen durch Stecher wird...



Da muss ich leider etwas widersprechen..  Ich fahre mit ca. 80kg Zuladung vorne deutlich unter 2 bar. Meist so Richtung 1.5-1.8 bar, bei mehr Luftdruck ist mir der Grip zu wenig. Hinten sind es ca. 2 bar, je nach Strecke (oder dem letzten Aufpumpen) auch mal etwas mehr/weniger. Bisher alles mit Schlauch und Platten hab ich eigentlich ziemlich selten. Ich hab aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Reifen eine Menge ausmacht. Fahre sowohl vorne als auch hinten Reifen von Conti mit dem "ProTection" Zusatz und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Die Dinger haben schon ein paar deutliche Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzern und Einschnitten, halten aber trotzdem immernoch ganz gut. Sind aber auch etwas schwerer..


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Chris mit 2 bar, aber Marko ist mit 1,5 bar gefahren mit Schlauch und ich hatte den Platten. Die Contis haben ein besseren Reinigungseffekt der Lauffläche , weil die Stollen vielleicht weiter auseinander liegen, als beim Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic.
> 
> Danke; freut mich wenn es gefällt.
> 
> Super. Steffi wird auch am Start sein, aber eine Nordrunde.


Habe das in nem Technik Guide gelesen das man mit Schlauch nicht zu Tief vom Druck gehen soll, mit höherem Druck aufm Reifen verbessert sich auch das überroll verhalten wieder allerdings zu kosten von weniger Grip 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider etwas widersprechen..  Ich fahre mit ca. 80kg Zuladung vorne deutlich unter 2 bar. Meist so Richtung 1.5-1.8 bar, bei mehr Luftdruck ist mir der Grip zu wenig. Hinten sind es ca. 2 bar, je nach Strecke (oder dem letzten Aufpumpen) auch mal etwas mehr/weniger. Bisher alles mit Schlauch und Platten hab ich eigentlich ziemlich selten. Ich hab aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Reifen eine Menge ausmacht. Fahre sowohl vorne als auch hinten Reifen von Conti mit dem "ProTection" Zusatz und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Die Dinger haben schon ein paar deutliche Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzern und Einschnitten, halten aber trotzdem immernoch ganz gut. Sind aber auch etwas schwerer..


Bei Reifen Tests waren meist die Schwalbe Reifen davon betroffen das sie oft durch gestochen wurden, Conti eigentlich nicht.

Echt komisch das es dann bei nem Conti passiert ist 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Echt komisch das es dann bei nem Conti passiert ist


Ich hatte einen Platten hinten mit Schalbe Nobby Nic. Muss wohl mal bei dem Wetter auf Conti umrüsten.


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Platten hinten mit Schalbe Nobby Nic. Muss wohl mal bei dem Wetter auf Conti umrüsten.


Ich habe hinten den Nobby (Performance, die leichteste Variante) vorne Rocket Ron. Und den Rocket Ron hats mir zerlegt aber den Nobby noch nicht obwohl er durch die vielen Arbeitsweg Fahrten schon relativ gut runter ist... Werde bald umrüsten auf Nobby vorne und hinten Racing Ralph, beides gleich als Tubeless versteht sich  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Hatte jemand schon mal Maxxis getestet? Frage nur da mein neues mit Maxxis Bereifung daher kommt hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (5. Februar 2018)

Moin, ich fahre Maxxis Ardent 2.4 und Recon 2.8 mit EXO Protection und schlauchlos, bin mit dem Grip und Rollwiederstand zufrieden. Auf einem Anderem Fahrrad was meine Freundin jetzt fährt habe ich seit 5 Jahren Maxxis Crossmark mit Schlauch drauf, noch keine Pannen gehabt damit. Hatte auch einige Schwalbe Reifen ausprobiert, war aber irgendwie nie zufrieden mit..


----------



## eGlegacy (5. Februar 2018)

Moin moin,

dann klinke ich mich auch mal ein 

Als mein Hardtail noch nich rundum erneuert war, und quasi noch als Stadtschlampe auch für den Weg zur Schule herhalten musste (inklusive Ständer & Co.) hatte ich relativ regelmäßig Platte- damals mit nem Conti. Welcher genau weiß ich nicht mehr.
ALs ich das Bike neu aufgebaut habe, hat es die Kombi Nobby Nic (Snakeskin) vorne und Racing Ralph (auch Snakeskin) hinten bekommen. Drücke im Harz waren meist vorn1 1,4 Bar, hinten 1,6 Bar. Irgendwas in dem Rahmen, aber auf jeden Fall unter 2 Bar- mit deutlich mehr Druck sind Wurzelpassagen einfach nicht angenehm, zumal der Grip auch schnell leidet.
Platte hatte ich in dem halben Jahr etwa 3 Stück, zwei am NN, einen am RR- jedoch alle drei durch Stacheln am Mittellandkanal- keiner davon im Gelände durch einen Snakebite oder ähnliches.
Seit der Umrüstung auf Tubeless hatte ich mit beiden Reifen noch nicht einen Platten, und das bei vorne manchmal 1,2 Bar.

AUf dem Jeffsy hatte ich ja die ganze Zeit die Onza Ibex, sofort auf Tubeless umgerüstet und vorne etwa 1,5 Bar, hinten wieder 0,2 mehr. Bisher keine Panne.
Seit Anfang Dezember ist vorne der Magic Mary in Addix Soft drauf- derbe geiler Grip und auch da bisher keine Panne.

Ich denke seit Tubeless ist das alles relativ egal, einen Platten fährt man sich da selten. Die einzelnen Gummimischungen der Hersteller und die eigenen Vorlieben sind da bestimmt interessanter. Ich würde mich daher nie auf eine Marke einschießen sondern alles mal irgendwo probieren.

(Die Maxxis sollen auch klasse gehen- die möchte ich auch nochmal testen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (5. Februar 2018)

Martin ich Rede schon ewig hol dir Conti. Aber nein er bleibt bei Schwalbe... So lange bis er mit dem Platten ne Schwalbe macht . Wenn es richtig matschig ist fahre ich meine Conti auch mit 1 bis 1.5 bar und das einzige wo ich in den letzten 2 jahren Platten hatte war mit dem Renner. Nicht mal nen Snakebite und das trotzdem ich nur Schlauch fahre. Habe einfach kein Bock auf die sauerei mit der Milch wenn es zu nem schaden am reifen kommt.


----------



## KevlonX (5. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hier nochmal eine Kartenansicht, wo der zerstörte Trail liegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 693572
> *Bene* ich hoffe das Knie zickt nicht rum und neue Kette und Ritzel sind bestellt.
> *Kevin*, was macht die Schulter.
> *Torsten*, wart ihr gestern noch auf Tour oder faul gewesen.


Ich habe die Schulter sicherheitshalber röntgen lassen, weil sie hakt wie meine vereiste Schaltung. Ist wohl nur gezerrt, habe aber trotzdem Fahrverbot bekommen.
Spätestens zur nächsten Südrunde sollte es wieder klappen. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Ist wohl nur gezerrt, habe aber trotzdem Fahrverbot bekommen.


*Kevin*, da wünsche ich erstmal gute Besserung und Gott sei Dank ist der Kopf noch dran.


KevlonX schrieb:


> Spätestens zur nächsten Südrunde sollte es wieder klappen.


Wäre super.


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Februar 2018)

*Adolfo*, warum habe ich immer die Platten. Mit Matschreifen macht das noch weniger Spaß.[/QUOTE]
*Martin *da muss ich Florian und Marko zustimmen  bei solchen Bodenverhältnissen ist der Conti sehr zuverlässig


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin ich Rede schon ewig hol dir Conti


Habe auf Rocket Ron hinten umgezwischt und ein 26er Schlauch wieder genommen, denn den 27,5 hab ich von Adolfo leihweise bekommen , da bei meinem Reserveschlauch das Ventil defekt war.
Bei dem Radwechsel habe ich festgestellt, daß die Beläge vorn und hinten wieder runter waren; der Schlamm kostet Material. Stoßdämpferlagerung hatte oben auch Spiel, da habe ich erstmal die Lager von oben nach unten getauscht und da die obere Trockenlagerbuchse leicht abgerieben war mit Fett abgeschmiert; jetzt wieder spielfrei.


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich daher nie auf eine Marke einschießen sondern alles mal irgendwo probieren.


Janick, da hast Du recht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

*Anton*, Du hast ein interessantes Avatarbild , ist das der Pavillion am Spielmannsteich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (5. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, Du hast ein interessantes Avatarbild , ist das der Pavillion am Spielmannsteich.


Ja ne  man ist stets auf der Suche nach den besten Plätzen um sein Fahrrad abzustellen. 
War am Sonntag auch unterwegs, habe aber den Matsch weitesgehend gemieden und die Weststadt erkundet.. viele Schöne Treppen dort


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe mich aktuell etwas belesen. Ich bin daran interessiert mal mit Gleichgesinnten die Wälder und Berge unsicher zu machen allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz solange dabei und werde wohl anfangs ziemlich hinterher hängen gibt es hier noch mehr "Anfänger“ wo ich mich mit einhacken kann! Oder habt ihr Strecken Aufzeichnungen die ich zur Übung abfahren kann?


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe mich aktuell etwas belesen. Ich bin daran interessiert mal mit Gleichgesinnten die Wälder und Berge unsicher zu machen allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz solange dabei und werde wohl anfangs ziemlich hinterher hängen gibt es hier noch mehr "Anfänger“ wo ich mich mit einhacken kann! Oder habt ihr Strecken Aufzeichnungen die ich zur Übung abfahren kann?


Huhu, erstmal herzlich Willkommen 

Da der Trupp relativ groß ist gibt es hier vom Anfänger(bin ich auch und kenne deine Bedenken) bis Profi glaube ich alles hehe 

Aber der Trupp hier ist echt Cool drauf  
Man kann auch als Anfänger mit den Jungs fahren und man fühlt sich nie zurück gelassen  

Es werden aber bald je ein Trupp Anfänger und ein Trupp mit Fortgeschrittenen bis Profis geben dann findet man immer was zum mit fahren  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. Februar 2018)

Das hört sich schonmal sehr schön an ab wann das losgehen soll kannst du mir nicht sagen oder? Wenn "Ausfahrten“  sind,wie bekomme ich das mit?


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Das hört sich schonmal sehr schön an ab wann das losgehen soll kannst du mir nicht sagen oder? Wenn "Ausfahrten“  sind,wie bekomme ich das mit?


Hier wird das über einen eMail Verteiler gemacht, bzw auch hier direkt im Forum.
Oberhutzel veranstaltet als Orgelmeister (Das schöne quitschen der Scheibenbremsen in Gedanken xD) die meisten Touren, die sind aber meist etwas anspruchsvoller von der Kondition und können einen ganz schön fordern. Aber darum geht es ja auch beim Mountenbiken 

Ansonsten werden Schleppi und ich denke ich die ein oder andere Anfänger Tour planen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Habe übrigens für meine Tour schon einen schönen Einstieg gefunden mit einem 1,5 Meter Drop hier bei Schule in Vechelde ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. Februar 2018)

vechelde? Wohnst du da?


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> vechelde? Wohnst du da?


Jope ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (5. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Habe übrigens für meine Tour schon einen schönen Einstieg gefunden mit einem 1,5 Meter Drop hier bei Schule in Vechelde ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


1,5 Meter? Und, schon gedropt? [emoji14] den muss ich mir wohl auch mal anschauen..


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

Man kann das Komplette Gelände als Technik Training verwenden, gibt Treppen und diverse Sprünge die man machen kann. Ideal für den Start einer Tour hehe 

Bis jetzt noch nicht drüber gesprungen, glaube ohne nen Fully wird die Landung etwas hart hehe Wirds Zeit das ich mein Fully bekomme ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (5. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Man kann das Komplette Gelände als Technik Training verwenden, gibt Treppen und diverse Sprünge die man machen kann. Ideal für den Start einer Tour hehe
> 
> Bis jetzt noch nicht drüber gesprungen, glaube ohne nen Fully wird die Landung etwas hart hehe Wirds Zeit das ich mein Fully bekomme ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ah, sehr cool. Dann muss ich mir das auf jeden Fall mal anschauen  hattest du dir jetzt eigentlich eines bestellt?


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ah, sehr cool. Dann muss ich mir das auf jeden Fall mal anschauen  hattest du dir jetzt eigentlich eines bestellt?


Jope ist Mitte Februar im Laden das ich Probefahren kann und ich denke das ich März dann das Leasing einleite  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (5. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Jope ist Mitte Februar im Laden das ich Probefahren kann und ich denke das ich März dann das Leasing einleite
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ah, sehr cool. Ach, ich entsinne mich, richtig. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist es aber nicht das Hightower geworden, sondern ein anderes?


----------



## Sirius6 (5. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ah, sehr cool. Ach, ich entsinne mich, richtig. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist es aber nicht das Hightower geworden, sondern ein anderes?


BMC Trailfox 02

Rahmen: Trailfox 02 29 - Advanced Pivot System, 01 Premium Carbon (F), Al-13 Triple-butted aluminum (R)Rahmenmaterial: Carbon
Gabel: Rock Shox Yari RC, Solo Air (160mm)Federweg vorn: 160 mm
Dämpfer: Cane Creek DB Inline (150mm)Federweg hinten: 150 mm
Laufradgröße: 29
Felgen: DT Swiss M1700 Spline 30**Felgenmaterial: AluminiumNabe vorn: DT Swiss M1700 SplineNabe hinten: DT Swiss M1700 Spline
Reifen vorn: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO/3C, 2.35
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Minion DHR EXO/3C, 2.3
Bremse vorn: Shimano XT (203mm) M size spec - rotor size adjusted for some sizes
Bremse hinten: Shimano XT (203mm) M size spec - rotor size adjusted for some sizes
Bremshebel: Shimano
Kurbelsatz: SRAM GX Eagle, 32T BlackKette: SRAM GX Eagle
Kassette: SRAM XG-1275, 10-50T
Schaltwerk: SRAM GX Eagle
Schalthebel: SRAM GX Eagle TriggerVorbau: BMC AMSM 02, 45mm
Lenker: BMC MRB 02, 780mm
Sattel: WTB Volt Race
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Turbine Dropper 150mm

Leckeres Teil 






Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (6. Februar 2018)

Mhh, schick, schick! Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie das in Natura ausschaut. Auf jeden Fall hast du dann ja erstmal ordentlich Federweg für Harz & Co.!

Bin auf die Eagle etwas neidisch, die muss bei mir wohl auch noch dran kommen 

Und schön, dass das Bike gleich mit vernünftigen Bremsen kommt, und nicht diesen kreischenden Guides..


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Mhh, schick, schick! Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie das in Natura ausschaut. Auf jeden Fall hast du dann ja erstmal ordentlich Federweg für Harz & Co.!
> 
> Bin auf die Eagle etwas neidisch, die muss bei mir wohl auch noch dran kommen
> 
> Und schön, dass das Bike gleich mit vernünftigen Bremsen kommt, und nicht diesen kreischenden Guides..



Bin echt gespannt  

Mit dem Teil will ich den Drop dann auch machen ;-) Befürchte das ich mir das Hardtail zerschieße wenn ich da runter baller hehe 

Die Landung ist komplett frei aber in keinem angeschrägten Flachen Winkel zum Sprung. Also brauch man nen fluffiges Fahrwerk hehe 

Bremsen an dem Teil sind echt ne Ansage, und die Eagle wollte ich umbedingt haben  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Wo ist dieser Drop in vechelde? Ich kenn mich da zufälligerweise Sehr gut aus (bin da zur Schule gegangen). um vechelde rum gibt es schöne Strecken? Hau mal raus ich bin gespannt


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich bin daran interessiert mal mit Gleichgesinnten die Wälder und Berge unsicher zu machen


Morgen *Rockwell 2018*, Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen und hast ja fast alle Informationen bekommen. Meine Einladungen gehen per Mailverteiler raus, damit der Thread mit wichtigen Dingen gefüllt wird; Bilder, Tourbeschreibungen und alles was MTB fahren ausmacht . Schreib mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse und Du wirst dann direkt informiert was wir gemeinsam veranstalten und wie schon gesagt, wir lassen niemand zurück.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Befürchte das ich mir das Hardtail zerschieße


Ich glaube meine Räder sind dafür nicht gebaut und ich glaube ich liege dann auch da neben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Morgen *Rockwell 2018*, Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen und hast ja fast alle Informationen bekommen. Meine Einladungen gehen per Mailverteiler raus, damit der Thread mit wichtigen Dingen gefüllt wird; Bilder, Tourbeschreibungen und alles was MTB fahren ausmacht . Schreib mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse und Du wirst dann direkt informiert was wir gemeinsam veranstalten und wie schon gesagt, wir lassen niemand zurück.


  Ich habe dir eine pn mit E-Mail Adresse geschickt ich hoffe die ist angekommen


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Februar 2018)

Moin *Rockwell 2018 *macht dir kein Kopf einfach mitfahren  und Spaß haben  und mit netten Leuten Biken  das steht bei uns im Vordergrund  wie schon beschrieben lassen wir keinen zurück unsere Touren sind keine Rennen


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Räder sind dafür nicht gebaut und ich glaube ich liege dann auch da neben.


Der Rest ist wirklich schön fahrbar, werde mal für den Start einer Tour dort nen Parcour mir merken wie man am besten durch fährt  Der Drop bleibt optional und sollte von einer Flachen Rampe unterstützt werden das man die Rasenkante nicht mit nehmen muss 

War echt Zufall da ich es erst wirklich gesehen habe als ich an der Bus Haltestelle stand xD 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> War echt Zufall da ich es erst wirklich gesehen habe als ich an der Bus Haltestelle stand xD


Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst da an dem Beton U wo es zum roten Fußballfeld runter geht.
Bist du in vechelde zur Schule gegangen?
Du bist in meinem Alter es könnte durchaus sein das man sich kennt


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst da an dem Beton U wo es zum roten Fußballfeld runter geht.
> Bist du in vechelde zur Schule gegangen?
> Du bist in meinem Alter es könnte durchaus sein das man sich kennt


Nene bin Hesse und Stolz drauf ;-) 
Bin vor zirka 8 Jahren erst in dir Region gezogen  

Hier noch mal ein Bild des Sprungs, wirkt zwar nicht so Brutal auf dem Bild aber wenn man davor steht sieht das etwas anders aus ;-)

Bild lade ich später hoch, es scheint zu groß im Upload :-(

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir eine pn mit E-Mail Adresse geschickt ich hoffe die ist angekommen


Ist angekommen und eingepflegt. Ich hoffe die Testmail mit näheren Informationen ist zurück.
Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bild lade ich später hoch, es scheint zu groß im Upload :-(


Wenn Du im Thread direkt hochladen möchtest ist der Upload pro Bild begrenzt.


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Thread direkt hochladen möchtest ist der Upload pro Bild begrenzt.


Ja leider muss eventuell aufm PC speichern in nem anderen Format dann sollte das besser klappen  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Welche Runden fährst du denn so um vechelde rum?


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Welche Runden fährst du denn so um vechelde rum?


Hab festgestellt das die hinten nach Bettmar raus sehr schön ist  Ansonsten Richtung Raffteich z.B. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Und wieviel km spulst du so runter?


----------



## IMSword (6. Februar 2018)

Ich schicke auch mal einen Gruß an euch aus Braunschweig und umzu.
Ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und staune was Ihr so zusammen anstellt.

Daumen hoch für diese Gemeinschaft.

Ich selbst komme aus Der Gegend bei Wittingen. Leider zu weit um mal 'eben' vorbeizuschneien auf ne Tour.

Hier stehe Ich ziemlich alleine da mit meinem Hobby


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Seid ihr im Sommer auch mal in hart in einem Bike Park  unterwegs? Was fährt ihr für bikes? Hardtail,Enduro?
Und wie zeichnet ihr eure Routen auf mit einer App wie z.b Runta...


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

IMSword schrieb:


> Daumen hoch für diese Gemeinschaft.


Danke für das postive Feedback , da freut man sich dass der Aufwand lohnt.


IMSword schrieb:


> Ich selbst komme aus Der Gegend bei Wittingen. Leider zu weit um mal 'eben' vorbeizuschneien auf ne Tour.


Habe mal geschaut, das sind 55 Minuten Fahrzeit bis nach Waggum, wenn wir eine Nordrunde machen; Eduard hat schon mal 1,5 Stunden Anfahrt auf sich genommen.
Spaß beiseite. Sollte ich meine Gifhorntour vom Mühlenmuseum starten, könntest Du dabei sein, wenn der Tag zufällig passen würde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Seid ihr im Sommer auch mal in hart in einem Bike Park unterwegs?


Ich selber nicht, aber Florian ist Bikeparkfahrer und sicherlich einige im Verteiler.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Was fährt ihr für bikes? Hardtail


Hardtail 100mm und Fully 120, also eher nichts für den bikepark.
Ich arbeite mit einem Garmin und basecamp.


----------



## eGlegacy (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Seid ihr im Sommer auch mal in hart in einem Bike Park  unterwegs? Was fährt ihr für bikes? Hardtail,Enduro?
> Und wie zeichnet ihr eure Routen auf mit einer App wie z.b Runta...


Ich denke mal du meinst im Harz?
Für dieses Jahr habe ich den Plan, ja. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Typ für viele Sprünge etc, ich fahre lieber technische Sachen und am liebsten technische, natürliche Trails im Harz.

Ich fahre meist mein 29er Jeffsy- vorne 150mm, hinten 140.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Was fährt ihr für bikes? Hardtail,Enduro?


Ich fahre 
*Bergamont Threesome SL 7.4 *auch Motte genannt 
Und ein *HT *
Im Bikepark war ich noch nie hätte ich aber mal Bock drauf natürlich nur eine Anfänger runde zum testen


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Viel rumhüpfen will ich auch nicht!habe gesehen das der Park am Sankt Andreasberg auch gut ohne Sprünge zu fahren ist.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit einem Garmin und basecamp.


Vielleicht komm ich um diese Anschaffung drum rum wenn ich öfter mit euch unterwegs bin


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Viel rumhüpfen will ich auch nicht!habe gesehen das der Park am Sankt Andreasberg auch gut ohne Sprünge zu fahren ist.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht komm ich um diese Anschaffung drum rum wenn ich öfter mit euch unterwegs bin


Ja man kann in der Regel jeden Kurs ohne Sprung fahren in dem man die Chicken Line fährt  

St. Andreasberg ist rein von dem was ich gelesen habe sehr Einsteiger Freundlich [emoji4] 

Fahre aktuell ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro Hardtail 
Und ab spätestens April habe ich denke ich noch mein BMC Trailfox 02 Fully

29er versteht sich ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Also geht’s diese Jahr in den Harz Schön in den bike Park


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Also geht’s diese Jahr in den Harz Schön in den bike Park


Bin ich dabei ;-) 
Mit nem Trainingslager in Vechelde vorher hehe


----------



## eGlegacy (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Also geht’s diese Jahr in den Harz Schön in den bike Park


Bin dabei


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei ;-)
> Mit nem Trainingslager in Vechelde vorher hehe


Naja in Braunschweig im Hexenkessel (Nussberg) kann man noch ein paar Ecken besser trainieren


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Naja in Braunschweig im Hexenkessel (Nussberg) kann man noch ein paar Ecken besser trainieren


Bei Komoot auch als Freeride Hölle bekannt ;-)
Bin ich leider nur noch nicht gefahren :-(

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

:-0 das ist auch wirklich schon ne Ecke zu übertreiben was die sich da hingebaut haben, ich wollte mit meinem bike da mal lang hauen aber mein Fahrrad war mir echt zu schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (6. Februar 2018)

Also ich war ja nun schon einige Male im Park und kann euch nur raten fangt erstmal langsam an. Andreasberg hat zwar auf der Linie 2 und 3 wenig Sprünge allerdings einige technische Sachen wo man doch nicht ganz unvorbereitet fahren sollte. Linie 1 ist ne reine Anfänger Linie und 4 und 5 sind Downhill linien. Auf der 3 ist die northshore mit der Wippe ganz witzig. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr aussieht der die Stürme dort einiges an schaden angerichtet haben. 
Ich hab hier auch schon mal das ein der andere Video von dort gepostet. 
Nen Bike kann man sich da im Notfall auch gut leihen. Wobei Ich lieber mit meinem eigenen fahre (scott Genius fifty, nen ganz normales Enduro). Es gab schon Leute die sind dort mit nem hardtail gefahren, hatten aber deutlich weniger Spaß. 
Ich werde demnächst mal sonntags eine reine Einsteiger Tour anbieten wo Ich das lechlumer Holz mit einbaue. Da könnt ihr erstmal ne Runde probieren. Das einzige was mich an andreasberg mitterweile stört ist das der Park so gut angenommen wird das es sehr voll dort geworden ist.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. Februar 2018)

Sag Bescheid und ich bin dabei


----------



## IMSword (6. Februar 2018)

@Oberhutzel
Ich behalts im Hinterkopf.

Den Thread hier sowieso.


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Also ich war ja nun schon einige Male im Park und kann euch nur raten fangt erstmal langsam an. Andreasberg hat zwar auf der Linie 2 und 3 wenig Sprünge allerdings einige technische Sachen wo man doch nicht ganz unvorbereitet fahren sollte. Linie 1 ist ne reine Anfänger Linie und 4 und 5 sind Downhill linien. Auf der 3 ist die northshore mit der Wippe ganz witzig. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr aussieht der die Stürme dort einiges an schaden angerichtet haben.
> Ich hab hier auch schon mal das ein der andere Video von dort gepostet.
> Nen Bike kann man sich da im Notfall auch gut leihen. Wobei Ich lieber mit meinem eigenen fahre (scott Genius fifty, nen ganz normales Enduro). Es gab schon Leute die sind dort mit nem hardtail gefahren, hatten aber deutlich weniger Spaß.
> Ich werde demnächst mal sonntags eine reine Einsteiger Tour anbieten wo Ich das lechlumer Holz mit einbaue. Da könnt ihr erstmal ne Runde probieren. Das einzige was mich an andreasberg mitterweile stört ist das der Park so gut angenommen wird das es sehr voll dort geworden ist.


Wäre wie gesagt auch dabei  

Denke nach dem ersten Bikepark Besuch wird sich entscheiden ob es dann doch ein wenig mehr in Richtung Freerider geht, aber schönen Touren bin ich nie abgeneigt 

Wird halt noch viel Technik Übungen von nöten sein und der ein oder andere Trainingskurs 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal sonntags eine reine Einsteiger Tour anbieten wo Ich das lechlumer Holz mit einbaue. Da könnt ihr erstmal ne Runde probieren.


Das würde ich gerne erstmal testen


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, wart ihr gestern noch auf Tour oder faul gewesen.


Hallo *Martin*, bin leider nicht mehr gefahren. Zu faul und keine Zeit bzw. eine Mischung aus beiden.
Dann werde ich in der Woche noch nach Feierabend los um das wieder reinzufahren, sonst geht mein Monatsziel jetzt schon den Bach runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

IMSword schrieb:


> Ich behalts im Hinterkopf.


Super; vielleicht klappt es ja.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne erstmal testen


Die Motte hält das aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> sonst geht mein Monatsziel jetzt schon den Bach runter...


Torsten vielleicht am 18.2. gemeinsam.


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Februar 2018)

@Rockwell2018 und @IMSword, fahrt einfach mal mit hier, es lohnt sich!! 
Fahre selber Hardtail 100mm und mir reicht das aus hier in der Gegend, im Bikepark bin ich aber bisher nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. Februar 2018)

Geht heute jemand spontan auf Tour?


----------



## webster1972 (7. Februar 2018)

Soi,wieder ne Bordschicht rum. Nun mal gucken ob das Rad noch fährt.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. Februar 2018)

Ich merk schon Spontanität läuft hier eher nicht


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich merk schon Spontanität läuft hier eher nicht


Kein Stress, die Woche ist bei mir schlecht... Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub und fahre definitiv mehrere Touren ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (7. Februar 2018)

Ich glaub der einzige hier der hier ganztägig spontan sein könnte bin ich mit jetzt wieder 14 Tagen frei am Stück. War schon mit dem Motorrad immer das Problem.


----------



## eGlegacy (7. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der einzige hier der hier ganztägig spontan sein könnte bin ich mit jetzt wieder 14 Tagen frei am Stück. War schon mit dem Motorrad immer das Problem.


Student hier, ich bin im Grunde immer spontan


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich merk schon Spontanität läuft hier eher nicht


Klappt nicht immer. Musste heute auch länger ran, sonst wäre ich eine kurze Runde mit dem Renner gefahren, denn endlich mal Sonne.. Ich hoffe ich kann es morgen nachholen.


webster1972 schrieb:


> anztägig spontan sein könnte bin ich mit jetzt wieder 14 Tagen frei am Stück.


*Axel*, dann gibt es bei dem Wetter keine Ausrede und man kann an der Form arbeiten.
Der Boden ist gefroren; also Winterchallange ist angesagt. Die Woche, die erste Rundenzeit und nach 14 Tage, die zweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Student hier, ich bin im Grunde immer spontan


*Janick*, das waren noch schöne Zeiten.


----------



## webster1972 (7. Februar 2018)

Mh,da muss ich noch mal doll drüber nachdenken. Ich bin ne Frostbeule! Morgen is erstmal ausschlafen angesagt,14 Tage 12 Stundendienst schlauchen doch gut. Hatten auch noch ne Havarie gestern.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte gestern und heute frei.
Die nächsten beiden Tage habe ich Spätschicht  nächste habe ich früh da wäre ich nachmittags bereit für Strom


----------



## schleppi (7. Februar 2018)

Tagsüber bin ich mal im Studio oder mache zuhause noch ein wenig was. Ansonsten ist da schlafen angesagt. Dafür habe ich ja dann im Normalfall am Freitag Vormittag Wochenende. Da kann es dann auch mal spontan sein. Ok bis auf diesen Samstag da ist Lehrgang angesagt.


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern und heute frei.
> Die nächsten beiden Tage habe ich Spätschicht  nächste habe ich früh da wäre ich nachmittags bereit für Strom


Hab die Woche auch Spätschicht, nächste Woche könnte man wenn du Lust hast was starten  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Hab die Woche auch Spätschicht, nächste Woche könnte man wenn du Lust hast was starten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Hast du schon ne runde im Kopf? Wieviel km fährst du so im Schnitt?


----------



## DigitalB (7. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich merk schon Spontanität läuft hier eher nicht



Naja ... das geht schon. Aber viele arbeiten und müssen ihren Tag schon im Vorfeld planen. 

Ich fahre 3-6 mal die Woche. Aber häufig ist es schwierig alles miteinander zu koordinieren. Daher sind feste Termine schon sinnvoll. 

Ich sage mal so im Sommer sieht das anders aus. 

Dienstags 18:30 Abfahrt Prinzenpark (WhatsApp Verteiler)
Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt Riddagshausen (MTV Runde / Unisport) 
Alle 14 Tage Martins Runde jeweils um 9 von Waggum oder der roten Wiese aus. 

Und sonst gibts vorangemeldetete TagesTouren von zart bis hart. 30-100km mit 100-2000Hm je nach leidensfähigkeit die Marko, Martin, Falk etc. etc. „spontan“ anbieten [emoji111]️

Sobald es warm wird kommen viele wieder aus ihren Löchern [emoji111]️

Falls du in den WhatsApp Verteiler willst, PN mit Handynummer an mich. 

Gruß Bene 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (7. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Hast du schon ne runde im Kopf? Wieviel km fährst du so im Schnitt?


Naja man kann in einer abgeschwächten Form die Routen von Martin nach fahren oder halt man kann zum Eingewöhnen die Winter Challenge fahren... 

Gerade die Winter Challenge würde mich reizen endlich mal zu fahren  Ist ein Rundkurs im Norden Braunschweigs mit etwas mehr als 20km...

Will selbst erst mal mehr Fitness aufbauen um angenehm mit den Jungs mithalten zu können, aber wenn es zur Matsch Schlacht kommt hat man in der Regel keine Schnitte gegen sie hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Dienstags 18:30 Abfahrt Prinzenpark (WhatsApp Verteiler)
> Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt Riddagshausen (MTV Runde / Unisport)
> Alle 14 Tage Martins Runde jeweils um 9 von Waggum oder der roten Wiese aus.


Wie *Bene *schon geschrieben hat 
Sobald die Temperaturen steigen 
Geht die Post ab  da hat man genug Auswahl *Martin *hat ja auch schon geschrieben das es sobald genug Neuling dabei sind Könnte man überlegen eine Einsteigergruppe (Touren  ) zu organisieren  
 Dann gibt es keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Gerade die Winter Challenge würde mich reizen endlich mal zu fahren  Ist ein Rundkurs im Norden Braunschweigs mit etwas mehr als 20km...



Habe ich gestern schon gesehen und will ich auch unbedingt fahren. Ich geh davon aus das du weißt wo das lang geht? Wenn ja bin ich dabei


----------



## Sirius6 (8. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern schon gesehen und will ich auch unbedingt fahren. Ich geh davon aus das du weißt wo das lang geht? Wenn ja bin ich dabei


Hab nen Navi ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (8. Februar 2018)

Ich bin den bisher auch noch nicht gefahren, habe immer darauf gewartet, dass es trocken wird oder wenigsten friert...


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ich bin den bisher auch noch nicht gefahren, habe immer darauf gewartet, dass es trocken wird oder wenigsten friert...


Also praktisch diese Woche


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Hab nen Navi ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Ja das brauchte ich Bissher nicht


----------



## Sirius6 (8. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ja das brauchte ich Bissher nicht


Da ich ja nicht von hier komme hilft es ungemein da ich nicht jede Ecke kenne  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nicht von hier komme hilft es ungemein da ich nicht jede Ecke kenne


Ich könnte am Samstag nach der Arbeit als Guide fungieren.  Ich schätze ab Mittag könnten wir starten.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Samstag nach der Arbeit als Guide fungieren.  Ich schätze ab Mittag könnten wir starten.


Ausgerechnet am Samstag habe ich keine Zeit  ;(


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Ist wohl nur gezerrt, habe aber trotzdem Fahrverbot bekommen.


Hallo *Kevin*; ich wollte mal nach dem Gesundheitzustand fragen ; sind die Schulterschmerzen am Abklingen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet am Samstag habe ich keine Zeit ;(


Dann macht doch eine Einsteigerrunde am Freitag, da könnte Florian als Guide attestieren. Würden sicherlich einige zusammen kommen, denn die Einsteigergruppe wächst ja und ihr könnt euch kennenlernen. Mir würden spontan Florian, Axel, Chris, Torge, Kenny, Anton u.s.w. einfallen. Ich werde am Wochenende die nächste Nordtour inspizieren und ein wenig wegräumen, da Torsten meinte, da stört was und ggf. mit Steffi eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Normalfall am Freitag Vormittag Wochenende.


*Florian*, Du bist als Guide gefragt und dann werden keine Umwege gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (8. Februar 2018)

Dienstags 18:30 Abfahrt Prinzenpark (WhatsApp Verteiler)
Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt Riddagshausen (MTV Runde / Unisport)
Alle 14 Tage Martins Runde jeweils um 9 von Waggum oder der roten Wiese aus.


Falls du in den WhatsApp Verteiler willst, PN mit Handynummer an mich.

Gruß Bene


----------



## Deleted 435793 (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo Bene, könntest Du mich evtl. auch in den Whatsapp Verteiller MTB aufnehmen?
Viele Grüße, Torge


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dann macht doch eine Einsteigerrunde am Freitag, da könnte Florian als Guide attestieren. Würden sicherlich einige zusammen kommen, denn die Einsteigergruppe wächst ja und ihr könnt euch kennenlernen. Mir würden spontan Florian, Axel, Chris, Torge, Kenny, Anton u.s.w. einfallen. Ich werde am Wochenende die nächste Nordtour inspizieren und ein wenig wegräumen, da Torsten meinte, da stört was und ggf. mit Steffi eine Runde drehen.


Die Frage ist wann Freitag ?


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Dienstags 18:30 Abfahrt Prinzenpark (WhatsApp Verteiler)
> Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt Riddagshausen (MTV Runde / Unisport)
> Alle 14 Tage Martins Runde jeweils um 9 von Waggum oder der roten Wiese aus.
> 
> ...


Wie lang sind die Runden (km) und wielange seid ihr meistens unterwegs?


----------



## DigitalB (8. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind die Runden (km) und wielange seid ihr meistens unterwegs?



Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung und wann die Sonne untergeht. 

Von -bis 
40-70km / 100-800hm/ 2-3h wie ich Bock habe.

Das ist immer schwer zu sagen. Ich bin jedoch eher auf MTB-Marathon ausgerichtet. 

Im Frühjahr (Lampen mitnehmen) halt kürzer als im Hochsommer. Aber wenn ich im Sommer eine Tour anbiete, gehts meistens in den Elm oder die Asse. Das sind ca. 60km/500hm und erfordert eine gewisse Grundfitness. Ich lasse sich keinen zurück und wenn was ist, passe ich an oder kürze ab etc. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (8. Februar 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Hallo Bene, könntest Du mich evtl. auch in den Whatsapp Verteiller MTB aufnehmen?
> Viele Grüße, Torge



Schick mal deine Handynummer an [email protected] [emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung und wann die Sonne untergeht.
> 
> Von -bis
> 40-70km / 100-800hm/ 2-3h wie ich Bock habe.
> ...




Ok da bin ich leider raus das ist doch schon ne Ecke!bei 60 km würde ich vielleicht noch dabei aber darüber wird es bei mir noch an Kondition und Kraft fehlen


----------



## DigitalB (8. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ok da bin ich leider raus das ist doch schon ne Ecke!bei 60 km würde ich vielleicht noch dabei aber darüber wird es bei mir noch an Kondition und Kraft fehlen



Quatsch! Einfach mal mitfahren! Du wolltest Zahlen die hast du bekommen [emoji51][emoji12]

Ich starte ja auch nicht mit einer Brachialtour. Es wird sich kontinuierlich erhöhen. 60km hört sich schlimmer an als es in Wahrheit ist ! Im März starte ich gemütlich mit 30-40 km Runden. Und du wirst sehen das es in der Gruppe schneller läuft als du denkst. 

Und je mehr Touren du fahren wirst, desto fitter wirst du! 

Also nicht von den reinen Zahlen blenden lassen, mitfahren [emoji111]️

Es geht beim Gruppenfahren um das gemeinsame fahren, austauschen, fachsimpeln usw usw. Und im Sommer gibt im Biergarten auch mal ein Radler zum Schluss oder am WE im Elm Kaffe und Kuchen im Reitlingstal. 

Alleine fahren kann jeder [emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (8. Februar 2018)

Damit du / sich jeder mal vorstellen kann was ich so anbiete und auch schon Dienstags und Donnerstags bzw. am Wochenende als Guide in der Gruppe angeboten und abgefahren habe. Hier ein paar Beispiele: 

Einsteiger März 
https://www.strava.com/routes/9152014

April / Mai 
 https://www.strava.com/routes/9560812

Juni / Juli 
https://www.strava.com/routes/9389676

Und für die ganz bekloppten: 
 https://www.strava.com/routes/8451576


Es sind immer Beispiele ... und es gibt IMMER einen Notausgang... keine Tour wird mit der Brechstange abgefahren! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (8. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Damit du / sich jeder mal vorstellen kann was ich so anbiete und auch schon Dienstags und Donnerstags bzw. Am Wochenende gefahren wurde hier ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> Einsteiger März
> https://www.strava.com/routes/9152014
> ...


Schöne Touren 

Denke ab März lässt das auch ein wenig mit den Schlamm Schlachten nach, das es nicht ganz so derbe in die Beine geht  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ok da bin ich leider raus das ist doch schon ne Ecke!





DigitalB schrieb:


> Und je mehr Touren du fahren wirst, desto fitter wirst du!


Die Saison fängt erst an und die Kilometer sind zur Zeit für jede(n) machbar, das Tempo muss man halt etwas an die Gruppe anpassen und da wir keine Rennen veranstalten ist dies kein Problem.
*Bene* hat natürlich recht, das regelmäßiges Ausfahren trainiert und wenn man nebenbei noch selbst fährt, auch die Streckenlängen machbar werden. Für die, die nicht so oft auf dem Rad sind, möchte ich parallel eine Einsteigertour anbieten und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir dies in dieser Saison vielleicht umsetzen können; denn dann wer der Einstieg und die Angst hinterher zu fahren unbegründet und einfacher.

Wenn man sich dann fitter fühlt, wechselt man ggf. in die andere Gruppe und auch da, wenn ich sie führe, möchte ich nicht andauernd Anschlag fahren, auch wenn Teilnehmer dabei sind, die deutlich schneller fahren könnten, denn ich bin der Meinung an seiner Leistungsgrenze fährt man alleine und nicht in der Gruppe.
Last uns die Saison gemeinsam beginnen und ich hoffe wir können alle mitnehmen.


----------



## KevlonX (8. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Kevin*; ich wollte mal nach dem Gesundheitzustand fragen ; sind die Schulterschmerzen am Abklingen.


Danke der Nachfrage. Ich muss erstmal zur Physio, um das wieder zu stabilisieren. Irgendwie läuft es nicht rund. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (9. Februar 2018)

Männer ich bin aufjedenfall dabei!! Das kann ja nur gut werden


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Damit du / sich jeder mal vorstellen kann was ich so anbiete


Da stimme ich *Martin und Bene  zu  *das coole oder Vorteil  in unserer Braunschweig Gruppe ist 
Das für jeden was dabei ist  die mit Mtb anfangen und noch nicht so fit sind wie die anderen können erstmal leichte Touren mitfahren 
Und Für die die es sich so richtig geben wollen haben wir auch genug Leute in der Gruppe die das unterstützen können  mir würden da ein paar Leute einfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (9. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage. Ich muss erstmal zur Physio, um das wieder zu stabilisieren. Irgendwie läuft es nicht rund.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2018)

Kevin, auch von mir gute Besserung.  Ich hoffe es ist bald überstanden. Es ärgert mich , dass es dich bei der Abfahrt geschmissen hat, aber ich glaube mit Federgabel wäre nichts passiert. Ich freue mich, wenn Du schnell wieder am Start bist.


----------



## KevlonX (9. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kevin, auch von mir gute Besserung.  Ich hoffe es ist bald überstanden. Es ärgert mich , dass es dich bei der Abfahrt geschmissen hat, aber ich glaube mit Federgabel wäre nichts passiert. Ich freue mich, wenn Du schnell wieder am Start bist.


Das kann passieren. Die Pause ist zwar doof, aber das wird wieder. Diese kleine Senke am Ende hat mich so ausgehebelt mit der Starrgabel und ich hätte weiter hinterm Sattel sitzen müssen. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Die Pause ist zwar doof,


*Kevin*, damit der Heilungsprozess beschleunigt wird , hier noch zwei Bilder, die ich nachreiche. Habe ich leider übersehen.


----------



## DigitalB (9. Februar 2018)

Grüße von Daniel und mir aus der sonnigen Elm-Winterlandschaft

Daniel hat heute seine erste große 2018 Grundlagenrunde auf dem RR gedreht und ich habe ihn dabei begleitet und Windschatten gespendet [emoji111]️







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (9. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Kevin*, damit der Heilungsprozess beschleunigt wird , hier noch zwei Bilder, die ich nachreiche. Habe ich leider übersehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 695153
> Anhang anzeigen 695154



#ironieon

Diese Fatbikes ... machen die ganzen Trails kaputt !!! Schweine [emoji35]

#ironieoff


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevlonX (9. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Kevin*, damit der Heilungsprozess beschleunigt wird , hier noch zwei Bilder, die ich nachreiche. Habe ich leider übersehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 695153
> Anhang anzeigen 695154


Sehr cool. Dankeschön. Das Foto stammt ja sogar kurz vor meinem Abflug. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevlonX (9. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> #ironieon
> 
> Diese Fatbikes ... machen die ganzen Trails kaputt !!! Schweine [emoji35]
> 
> ...


Ich baue mit den Walzen neue Trails. 
Auf dem Foto sieht es durch den Baum so aus, als ob du einen Rauschebart hast. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Ich baue mit den Walzen neue Trails.


Stimmt und fährst sie schön platt. Hinter Dir bin ich weniger eingesackt.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Grüße von Daniel und mir aus der sonnigen Elm-Winterlandschaft


Bene und Daniel harte Jungs.


 
Schönes Foto im Reitlingstal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Das Foto stammt ja sogar kurz vor meinem Abflug.


Nein *Kevin*, da war es schon passiert.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Februar 2018)

Mtb ist in Hamburg  nicht unmöglich 
 via @mtbnews


----------



## webster1972 (9. Februar 2018)

Kommt nun wer zu Martin wegen der Challange? Ich bin was krank grad und kann nur Spaziertempo aber vllt könnte man diverse Trails mit Flatterband kennzeichnen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Mtb ist in Hamburg nicht unmöglich


*Adolfo *super Gegend, doch bei den Sprüngen müsste ich passen; auch wenn ich das richtige Radequipment hätte. Musst mal mit deinem Radkumpel die Trails fahren, aber die kennt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht, obwohl die lecker aussehen.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Kommt nun wer zu Martin wegen der Challange?


*Axel* da wirst Du wohl alleine fahren müssen, aber dann kann man sein eigens Tempo fahren. Ich muss erstmal arbeiten und werde dann spontan die nächste Nordrunde testen und ggf. vorbereiten, da ich eine neue Kette habe; mal testen wie die geht.


----------



## torstiohneh (9. Februar 2018)

Heute hat es bei mir endlich geklappt mit der Feierabendrunde. Natürlich war es schon dunkel...
Bis Essenrode und ab Waggum auf Asphalt, dazwischen auf Forstwegen durch den Wald, alles auch im Dunkeln gut fahrbar.
Schade das sich meine Lampe zwischendrin öfter eigenständig gedimmt hat, ansonsten war es top.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nicht von hier komme hilft es ungemein da ich nicht jede Ecke kenne
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Samstag nach der Arbeit als Guide fungieren.  Ich schätze ab Mittag könnten wir starten.



Fahrt ihr nun heute oder nicht?


----------



## Sirius6 (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nun heute oder nicht?


Ich fahre heute nicht da ich Arbeiten muss :-( 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nun heute oder nicht?


Ich glaube Martin macht heute die Tourvorbereitung für nächste Woche


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute nicht da ich Arbeiten muss :-(
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Spätschicht?


----------



## Sirius6 (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Spätschicht?


Bis 18 Uhr, dieses Wochenende ist leider schon komplett verplant. Weiß ja nicht wie spontan du nächste Woche ne Tour mit fahren kannst werde aber mit ner Freundin die Crosser fährt ne Tour fahren und noch eine Separate Tour die mehr MTB lastig ist... Da ich aber auch den Crosser fahren

Mit ihr geht's über die Weststadt Richtung Vechelde über einen Trail den auch gern als Arbeitsweg nutze, danach ein kleiner Zwischenstop bei mir und dann weiter zu den Bettmar Trails  Die sind halt definitiv Trails die mit dem Crosser fahrbar sind, auch wenn ich mir mal anschaue was alles mit so nem Crosser anstellen kann hehe 

Für den Zweiten Tag bin ich noch in der Planung [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

Bettmar in dem Wald am Sportplatz?oder der Wald nach Liedingen? Unter der Woche ist bei mir immer etwas unpraktisch, meine Kinder (3stück) die wollen auch was von Papa haben und da ich Frühschicht habe ist das die Woche wo sie am meisten haben können


----------



## Sirius6 (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Bettmar in dem Wald am Sportplatz?oder der Wald nach Liedingen? Unter der Woche ist bei mir immer etwas unpraktisch, meine Kinder (3stück) die wollen auch was von Papa haben und da ich Frühschicht habe ist das die Woche wo sie am meisten haben können


Kein Ding sag bescheiden wann du Zeit hast dann richte ich mich dann nach dir da ich Urlaub habe  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Februar 2018)

Das Video hat mich motiviert 
Die Motte kommt nächste Woche mit nach Hamburg


----------



## webster1972 (10. Februar 2018)

Dann kommt die Motte ja mal wieder nach Hause nach St. Pauli!


----------



## Sirius6 (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Bettmar in dem Wald am Sportplatz?oder der Wald nach Liedingen? Unter der Woche ist bei mir immer etwas unpraktisch, meine Kinder (3stück) die wollen auch was von Papa haben und da ich Frühschicht habe ist das die Woche wo sie am meisten haben können


Fahre am Naturschwimmbad rein und fahre da ne Runde ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Fahre am Naturschwimmbad rein und fahre da ne Runde ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ja da ist auch der Sportplatz 


Ist heute einer von euch am Mittellandkanal zwischen Sonnenberg und üfingen lang gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

Habe heute die Strecken Aufzeichnung von komoot getestet. Das ist ja mal ne glatte 6 da ist der Läufer aber besser


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heute hat es bei mir endlich geklappt mit der Feierabendrunde.


Hallo *Torsten*, da hast Du mir was voraus, denn ich konnte mich die Woche nicht aufraffen. Da hast Du mein Heimatort fasst gestreifft und man konnte auf Grund des Frostes gut fahren. Die Strecke hätte man auch super mit einem Crosser fahren können.
Ich habe heute eine Nordroute getestet und jetzt ist sie wieder zugehend befahrbar. Jemand hat versucht mit der Axt ein Trail zu befreien; hat aber aufgegeben. Mit der neuen Kette war das Ding in zwei Minuten weg.
Ich habe einen neuen Trail gefunden und im Eickhorst haben sie eine Bohlenbrücke gebaut  und haben an einem anderen Punkt viele Tables und Sprungschanzen gebaut. Montag werde ich die zweite Nordroute abfahren und am Donnerstag entscheiden welche wir fahren. Den Wiesentrail bei Eickhorst bin ich heute auch das erste mal gefahren, das ist wieder so einer wo alle Birnen brennen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nun heute oder nicht?


Holen wir nochmal nach.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Habe heute die Strecken Aufzeichnung von komoot getestet. Das ist ja mal ne glatte 6 da ist der Läufer aber besser


Habe bei Koomot bis jetzt nur meine Strecken z.T. hochgeladen. Was klemmt da.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Motte kommt nächste Woche mit nach Hamburg


Vergesse sie nicht am Donnerstag mitzunehmen, sonst müsstest Du dein Lefty dreckig machen.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vergesse sie nicht am Donnerstag mitzunehmen, sonst müsstest Du dein Lefty dreckig machen.


Ich wollte Sie eigentlich nur  für die winterrunder Challenge rausholen    um  zu testen ob die Updates  was gebracht haben
Die Zeit 1:10 von Ole  muss doch zu knacken sein 
Für unsere Aktuellen  Touren da ist  die Motte genau das richtige  zuverlässiger   Du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen bin ich wieder ein Niedersachse.


*Thomas*, wie sieht es aus. Niedersachse wieder geworden oder immer noch am Rhein. Ich denke Du wolltest mitte Januar wieder ein Nordlicht werden. "Das war'n die Niedersachsen, sturmfest und erdverwachsen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Die Zeit 1:10 von Ole muss doch zu knacken sein


Da müssen wir wohl noch mehr trainieren, um die Zeit zu knacken. Die Motte ist für den Schlamm gebaut.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Habe bei Koomot bis jetzt nur meine Strecken z.T. hochgeladen. Was klemmt da.


 
Ich bin losgefahren und hatte auf aufzeichnen gedrückt nach ca. 15 km musste ich anhalten weil meine Strumhaube nicht richtig gesessen hat und da habe zeitgleich nochmal auf das Handy geguckt dabei war die App noch geöffnet und hatte nix aufgezeichnet also habe ich wieder auf aufzeichnen gedrückt als ich dann wieder zuhause angekommen war, war der Startpunkt markiert und über die komplette Karte gezogen bis zu einem anderen Teilstück.Mir wurden 11 km  zurrückgelegte Strecke angezeigt 
Das war meine Hausrunde die hat ein Vielfaches mehr 
Routen planen geht damit gut die Navigation habe ich noch nicht getestet aber die aufzeichnen Funktion ist blamabel!


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

@Sirius6 

Ich habe letztens gelesen wie du geschrieben hast das du dir ein Fahrrad leasen willst.
Jetzt habe ich gedacht gehabt das es ein Scherz war! Aber das gibt es ja wirklich :-O 
Und es wird geschrieben das man gegenüber dem barkauf auch Geld spart? Kann man mir das mal erklären!


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. Februar 2018)

@Sirius6  der Wald nach liedingen ist aber geiler zum fahren!


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Routen planen geht damit gut die Navigation habe ich noch nicht getestet aber die aufzeichnen Funktion ist blamabel!


Kann ich leider nicht weiter helfen, da ich ja mit basecamp und Garmin arbeite.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> der Wald nach liedingen ist aber geiler zum fahren!


Da gibt es aber nur ein Trail außen rum  ; knapp 3 Kilometer. Ich selbst war mit dem MTB noch nicht so weit im Westen; Lengede war bisjetzt das weiteste; schöne Tour letztes Jahr mit Marko und wir waren auf dem Seilbahnberg.


----------



## schleppi (11. Februar 2018)

Da wir ja nun hier ne ganze Menge Einsteiger haben, werde ich in Zukunft hier die ein oder andere Einsteigerrunde anbieten, allerdings frühestens in 10-14 Tagen da mich nun die Grippe auch vollkommen erwischt hat und ich total flach liege. Sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin geht es los.
Adolfo, Martin usw ihr dürft wenn ihr Bock habt natürlich auch mitfahren, allerdings halt etwas kürzer als sonst.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Adolfo, Martin usw ihr dürft wenn ihr Bock habt natürlich auch mitfahren,


Da bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. Februar 2018)

@TorgeP  hatte dir eine pn mit Handynummer geschickt zwecks WhatsApp Verteiler! Gibt es da schon was neues?


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin geht es los.


*Florian* gute Besserung; auch Susanne hat es erwischt. Ich hoffe ich fange mir nichts ein.


schleppi schrieb:


> Einsteigerrunde anbieten


Kannst die am Sonntag führen, wenn genug Teilnehmer dabei sind und Du Zeit hast, aber 30 Kilometer sind doch kurz.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Handynummer geschickt zwecks WhatsApp Verteiler


Kannst Du mir auch schicken und ich pflege sie ein.


----------



## Sirius6 (11. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6  der Wald nach liedingen ist aber geiler zum fahren!


Bekommen wir hin  

Das Leasing funktioniert nach ner Brutto Netto Umwandlung
Die Ratte geht von deinem Brutto Gehalt ab und ist nach Steuern weniger.

Also zum Beispiel von dem BMC Trailfox 02, 120€ Rate und effektiv zahle ich zirka 80-90€  


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (11. Februar 2018)

Danke Martin. Dann auch an Susanne gute Besserung. Mit Sonntag muss ich mal schauen ob ich wieder auf dem Damm bin. Ne 30 km ist nicht Viel, allerdings werden die Touren zum Sommer hin ja auch wieder länger. Was mit ja im Prinzip  recht ist. Vor allem kann man zwischendurch noch ein paar kleine Einsteigerrunden einwerfen um vielleicht das trainingspensum etwas höher zu halten ohne gleich die langen Touren bei den schnellen mitfahren zu müssen. Es soll erstmal nur ein Versuch sein und dann schauen wir mal wie es angenommen wird.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man zwischendurch noch ein paar kleine Einsteigerrunden einwerfen um vielleicht das trainingspensum etwas höher zu halten


Das ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2018)

Eine andere Sache. Erstmal besten Dank an alle , die diesen Thread beleben.  Wir haben heute gemeinsam, die 100erste Seite im Braunschweig Thread eröffnet. Vielen Dank für eure Beträge, Bilder und Streckenbeschreibungen und es freut mich, dass die Themen, die angesprochen werden auch Mitleser haben.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bekommen wir hin
> 
> Das Leasing funktioniert nach ner Brutto Netto Umwandlung
> Die Ratte geht von deinem Brutto Gehalt ab und ist nach Steuern weniger.
> ...


Ok und Wielange läuft das? Dannach gibst du das bike ab und least ein anderes? Oder gehört es irgendwann dir?


----------



## eGlegacy (11. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Eine andere Sache. Erstmal besten Dank an alle , die diesen Thread beleben.  Wir haben heute gemeinsam, die 100erste Seite im Braunschweig Thread eröffnet. Vielen Dank für eure Beträge, Bilder und Streckenbeschreibungen und es freut mich, dass die Themen, die angesprochen werden auch Mitleser haben.



Das muss gefeiert werden!
Vielen Dank auch vor allem dir, Martin, dass du so vieles organisierst und diese wunderbaren Touren planst.
Ist wirklich jedes Mal super mit euch- auch, wenn ich nun schon einige Male habe ausfallen lassen- aber mit besserem Wetter kommt das auch wieder 


Noch etwas Offtopic: Ich nutze das verregnete Wetter gerade für ein kleines Nebenprojekt aka Geburtstagsgeschenk- was sagt ihr bisher dazu?  Wird eine Lampe aus nem alten Skateboard.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Restsonntag


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Februar 2018)

*

 Herrlich Glückwunsch *


----------



## eGlegacy (11. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Anhang anzeigen 696203 Herrlich Glückwunsch *


Ob es sich wohl lohnt mal ein paar Aufkleber zu drucken?


----------



## Sirius6 (11. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ok und Wielange läuft das? Dannach gibst du das bike ab und least ein anderes? Oder gehört es irgendwann dir?


Man kann entweder gegen Abschlag übernehmen oder halt auslaufen lassen und abgeben... 

Läuft 3 Jahre  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Man kann entweder gegen Abschlag übernehmen oder halt auslaufen lassen und abgeben...
> 
> Läuft 3 Jahre
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Jetzt juckt es mich in den Fingern 
Habe mir im november erst eins für „viel“ Geld gekauft  und jetzt haust du sowas auf den Tisch da hätte ich ja mal richtig auf die scheisse hauen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Wird eine Lampe aus nem alten Skateboard.


*Janick* sieht geil aus. Mir gefällt sowieso poliertes Holz oder Metall; schön haptisch. Kanten benötigen aber noch das gleiche Finish.


----------



## Sirius6 (11. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Jetzt juckt es mich in den Fingern
> Habe mir im november erst eins für „viel“ Geld gekauft  und jetzt haust du sowas auf den Tisch da hätte ich ja mal richtig auf die scheisse hauen können


Läuft halt über den Arbeitgeber, der muss sich halt bei Jobrad anmelden. 
Vorteil für den Arbeitgeber ist ja das er Steuern spart wenn du ein Rad least über Jobrad.

Mein Arbeitgeber gibt übrigens keine Vorgaben an in welche Kategorie das Rad fällt. Egal ob Cross Country, All Mountain Freerider oder Downhill Bike...


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Läuft halt über den Arbeitgeber, der muss sich halt bei Jobrad anmelden.
> Vorteil für den Arbeitgeber ist ja das er Steuern spart wenn du ein Rad least über Jobrad.
> 
> Mein Arbeitgeber gibt übrigens keine Vorgaben an in welche Kategorie das Rad fällt. Egal ob Cross Country, All Mountain Freerider oder Downhill Bike...
> ...


Ich glaube da bin ich mit meinem Arbeitgeber raus  egal.
Trotzdem dank für die Horizont  Erweiterung!


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Zwischen Wasbüttel und Martinbüttel ist die Zufahrt zum Trail nach Wedelheine schon wieder - oder immer noch - durch querliegende Bäume blockiert.


*Torsten*, ich bin heute die zweite Nordrunde gefahren und der Trail von Wedelheine nach Martinsbüttel ist wieder frei.


 
Wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus. Steffi ist mit am Start.


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Trail von Wedelheine nach Martinsbüttel ist wieder frei.


*Martin *sehr fleißig  mit der neuen Kette macht das sägen Spaß oder ? ich freue mich auf Sonntag  eventuell mit weniger Schlamm


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> mit der neuen Kette


 Ja geht durch wie Butter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (13. Februar 2018)

Hi *Martin *kannst schon was zu der Tour am Sonntag verraten 
Auf was sollten wir uns freuen  
Km ? Hm?


----------



## schleppi (13. Februar 2018)

Adolfo für Dich 100km mit 1500 Hm .
So wie es im Moment aussieht werde ich Samstag mal vorsichtig antesten wie es ist, bin langsam wieder auf dem Damm und wenn das funktioniert schau ich Sonntag mal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Auf was sollten wir uns freuen


Adolfo, auf Matsch. Nein, Spaß. Ich werde wohl, die Tour von gestern anbieten von 36 Kilometer, da dort auch ein wenig Aspalt und normale Feldwege mit eingebunden sind und man sich ein wenig vom klebrigen Boden erholen kann, aber ca. 10 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenanteil. 


schleppi schrieb:


> Adolfo für Dich 100km mit 1500 Hm .


... unter 200 Hm. Freut mich, dass es aufwärts geht. Bis jetzt hat es mich als einziger in der Familie noch nicht erwischt und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so.


----------



## schleppi (13. Februar 2018)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du verschont bleibst. Dieses mal ist der Mist echt hartnäckig. Wobei bei mir ging es. Evi hat die volle grippewelle abgegriffen die ist immer noch nicht durch damit. Bei 36km braucht man auch keine Einsteiger Runde zu machen. Wenn man ein wenig Tempo raus nimmt sollte das jeder schaffen.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (13. Februar 2018)

Na dann hoff ich mal das ich bis dahin gesund bleibe und fit genug bin um mich euch anzuschließen


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Bei 36km braucht man auch keine Einsteiger Runde zu machen.


Das glaube ich auch. Wir starten gemeinsam und kommen gemeinsam an. Steffi ist auch dabei und hält die Frauenquote hoch.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal das ich bis dahin gesund bleibe und fit genug bin um mich euch anzuschließen


Würden uns freuen. Einladung geht Donnerstag raus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Auf was sollten wir uns freuen


*Adolfo*, auf das Strohballenhaus; das kennst Du noch nicht. *Torsten* weiß wo das ist.


----------



## Luisfigo (13. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Adolfo für Dich 100km mit 1500 Hm .


Nö das muss auch nicht sein bei dem Wetter 
Strohballenhaus *Martin *
Freue mich auf neue Gesichter am Sonntag wir werden schon unsern Spaß haben 
Eigentlich wollte ich das *Fsi *am Sonntag ausführen aber nur wenn es nicht schmutzig wird *Martin  *


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das *Fsi *am Sonntag ausführen aber nur wenn es nicht schmutzig wird


Dann musst Du vor dem Start "Red Bull" trinken, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## Tony- (13. Februar 2018)

Wird im Waggum gestartet? Vielleicht komm ich mal wieder mit wenn bei mir bis dahin alles fit bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (13. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> denn ich konnte mich die Woche nicht aufraffen


Ja *Martin*, fällt mir aktuell auch schwer bei den Bedingungen draußen. War dann aber ne super Runde am Freitag. Dafür hab ich am Sonntag geschwächelt, hab mich nicht fit gefühlt, und in der Familie geht die Erkältung rum.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> da ich eine neue Kette habe


 Ok, mittlerweile habe ich das mit der neuen Kette auch verstanden.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nd der Trail von Wedelheine nach Martinsbüttel ist wieder frei





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus.


Kläre ich mit meinem Kumpel. Vielleicht bekommen wir was hin.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Mtb ist in Hamburg nicht unmöglich


*Adolfo*, hätte ich so nicht erwartet bei Hamburg. Sieht doch top aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wird im Waggum gestartet?


Jepp. *Anton* würden uns freuen wenn Du dabei wärst.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Kläre ich mit meinem Kumpel. Vielleicht bekommen wir was hin.


*Torsten* super, dann würde ich auch mal dein Mitfahrer kennenlernen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> mittlerweile habe ich das mit der neuen Kette auch verstanden.


... das Ergebnis siehst Du Sonntag.


----------



## webster1972 (13. Februar 2018)

Na ja,auch 36 km mit euch is n Marathon für mich! Wenn die Beginnertouren nur an der Streckenlänge liegen bin ich raus! Hab mir heute spasseshalber mal n paar youtube-videos gegönnt und die fahren im Alpen-x schon mit 28 km los,das is mir zu fat! Bin seit der Reha 2008 wegen gebrochenem Bein auch auf nem Ergometer nich über 22-23 km/h gekommen,das hab ich schon zu DDR-Zeiten auf nem Minifahrrad (analog) gedrückt. Geht wohl nich schneller mit meinen kurzen Beinen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Geht wohl nicht schneller mit meinen kurzen Beinen!


Axel, ich glaube, daß dies nicht an den kurzen Beinen liegt sondern nur am Training. Bin heute mit meiner Tochter, daß erste mal mit ihrem neuen Renner unterwegs gewesen und sie ist 167 groß und hatte keine Schwierigkeit mir zu folgen.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Geht wohl nich schneller mit meinen kurzen Beinen!


*Axel *kurze Beine sind im Radsport nur von Vorteil


----------



## webster1972 (14. Februar 2018)

Na dann mach ich woll was verkehrt. Mal sehn ob die grobe Faszienrolle mir was beim Oberschenkel entknoten hilft. Dann sollte wieder die Raucherlunge begrenzen und keine harten Hühnerbeine.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich muss für Sonntag leider absagen! Ich muss Samstag Abend arbeiten


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Februar 2018)

Meine Feierabendrunde heute: etwas verlängerte kurze Asphaltrunde im Dunkeln. 22,7 km.
Man muß in Bewegung bleiben, am WE habe ich ja geschwächelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Meine Feierabendrunde heute:


Morgen *Torsten*. Hut ab, im Dunkeln sich noch aufzuraffen. Ich bin jetzt ja schon mehrfach mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen und bin spätesten in der Dämmerungsphase mit Licht zu Hause angekommen, da ich doch auf der Straße etwas Respekt vor den Autos habe, ob die mich sehen und mit Radfahren in dieser Jahreszeit rechnen. Du hättest gestern meinen vorgeschlagenen Asphaltweg zwischen Ohnhorst und Wasbüttel antesten können.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich muss für Sonntag leider absagen! Ich muss Samstag Abend arbeiten


Klappt bestimmt beim nächsten mal.


----------



## schleppi (16. Februar 2018)

Martin die Grippe ist zwar Geschichte, aber der Husten ist noch sehr ausgeprägt da, damit ist an Ausdauersport nicht zu denken, sonst falle ich glaube ich vor Husten oder Sauerstoffmangel auf halber Strecke vom Rad. Denke mal noch ein paar Tage auskurieren macht mehr Sinn als jetzt auf biegen und brechen fahren zu wollen.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Februar 2018)

So ein paar Bilder der Heutigen Ausfahrt ;-)

Strecke mussten wir mehrfach abändern da es nur schlecht mit dem Crosser fahrbar war  Gegangen wäre es irgendwie nur da meine Mitfahrerin nicht so viel Erfahrung mit ihrem Crosser im Gelände hat, sind wir lieber die etwas entspannteren Wege gefahren 











Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin die Grippe ist zwar Geschichte, aber der Husten ist noch sehr ausgeprägt da, damit ist an Ausdauersport nicht zu denken, sonst falle ich glaube ich vor Husten oder Sauerstoffmangel auf halber Strecke vom Rad. Denke mal noch ein paar Tage auskurieren macht mehr Sinn als jetzt auf biegen und brechen fahren zu wollen.


Gute Besserung [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (16. Februar 2018)

So ich nochmal habe heute mal die navigations Funktion von komot getestet und bin etwas enttäuscht,auf gerader Strecke wollte er das ich umdrehe! Naja was soll es man kann damit gut planen aber mehr auch leider nicht oder man fährt extrem langsam und hat nen gps Verstärker ( vielleicht bringt das ja was) dabei dann mag das evtl was werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Denke mal noch ein paar Tage auskurieren macht mehr Sinn als jetzt auf biegen und brechen fahren zu wollen.


*Florian* kein Stress und allen weiterhin gute Besserung; halt nächstes mal.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> sind wir lieber die etwas entspannteren Wege gefahren


*Chris*, da hattet ihr ja euren Spaß und dann noch ins Freibad; Hochachtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (16. Februar 2018)

@Sirius6  ich war heute auch unterwegs  habe aber einen großen Bogen um Bettmar gemacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> auf gerader Strecke wollte er das ich umdrehe!


... dem war es zu kalt.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6  ich war heute auch unterwegs  habe aber einen großen Bogen um Bettmar gemacht


Der Komplette Wald bestand aus zugefrorenen Pfützen, mit dem MTB fahrbar aber der Crosser Gerät da an seine Grenzen  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (16. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Der Komplette Wald bestand aus zugefrorenen Pfützen, mit dem MTB fahrbar aber der Crosser Gerät da an seine Grenzen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk




Das glaub ich dir gern! War bei mir unterwegs nicht besser


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, da hattet ihr ja euren Spaß und dann noch ins Freibad; Hochachtung.


Jap eine kleine Erfrischung xD 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2018)

*Chris*, Hochachtung an deine Begleitung , daß sie dir mit schmalen Reifen, bei dem Untergrund gefolgt ist und bei den Temperaturen nicht gekiffen hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Jap eine kleine Erfrischung xD


; wahrscheinlich mit Sauna im Anschluß.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, Hochachtung an deine Begleitung , daß sie dir mit schmalen Reifen, bei dem Untergrund gefolgt ist und bei den Temperaturen nicht gekiffen hat.


War ihre erste Ausfahrt im Gelände, mit dem MTB bin ich meine Heimstrecke halt durch geballtert und sie hinterher, auch wenn sie deutlich fitter ist wie ich merkt man die schmalen Reifen im Gelände ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> wenn sie deutlich fitter ist wie ich merkt man die schmalen Reifen im Gelände ;-)


Wenn der Untergrund besser wird, kannst Du sie ja mal mitbringen, dann hält Steffi, die Frauenquote nicht immer alleine hoch.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wenn der Untergrund besser wird, kannst Du sie ja mal mitbringen, dann hält Steffi, die Frauenquote nicht immer alleine hoch.


Fährt eher Rennrad, hat aber auch nen MTB Hardtail... Also stehen Touren nichts im Weg ;-) 

Werde ihr mal Bescheid geben hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (16. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin die Grippe ist zwar Geschichte, aber der Husten ist noch sehr ausgeprägt da, damit ist an Ausdauersport nicht zu denken,



Gute Besserung *Florian * wir fahren am Sonntag ein paar km für dich mit  Kopf hoch die Saison ist noch lang


----------



## schleppi (16. Februar 2018)

Danke euch. Ja wird schon werden. Geht halt morgen ins Studio und dann dort langsam wieder los. Man will ja nicht ganz ausser form kommen und dort kann ich dann schauen ob ich Kraftausdauer oder max kraft mache und wenn es dann doch nicht geht ist es einfacher da aufzuhören als mit dem Rad in der Pampa zustehen.


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo Jungs (Männer) und Steffi  Ich bin die Begleiterin von Sirius6 gestern. Gern bin ich bei bei euren Touren mit dabei  Ich bin übrigens Jana 30 Jahre alt öhhh 31 verdammt . Bin aber eher im RR beheimatet wobei ich durch Chris auch das MTB schätzen gelernt hab. Gebt mir einfach mal Bescheid falls ihr eine Tour plant. Wobei es im Dreck und Matsch echt hart gestern war


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Willkommen Jana. Schick Martin einfach deine Email Adresse und er nimmt dich n den Verteiler auf wo die Toureneinladungen rausgehen. Aber im Prinzip mindestens alle 14 Tage Sonntag.
Mit dem Rennrad bist du hier auch gar nicht so verkehrt da Martin, Steffi, ich und noch ein paar andere auch beides fahren und wir auch mal RR Touren machen die wir dann hier auch mal mitteilen.
Gruß Flo


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Gern bin ich bei bei euren Touren mit dabei


*Jana* super  und *Florian* hat eigentlich alles gesagt . Steffi ( fast 22  ) und ich fahren schmal und breit. Wir werden morgen um 9 Uhr in Waggum starten. Die Strecke ist auf Grund der Witterung ein Mix aus Aspalt, Schotter und nätürlich paar Trails und nicht so matschig, wie vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

Morgen geht bei mir leider nicht - hab meiner Mama versprochen ihr das Büro zustreichen  Aber gerne dann bei der nächsten Matschbesichtigung


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Morgen geht bei mir leider nicht


*Jana* habe ich eingepflegt und ich werde dich nochmal mit einer Testmail näher informieren . Lösch mal lieber die Mailadresse im Thread, sonst gibt es ggf. zu viel Post. Solche Information kann man dirkt als PN verschicken. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana* habe ich eingepflegt und ich werde dich nochmal mit einer Testmail näher informieren . Lösch mal lieber die Mailadresse im Thread, sonst gibt es ggf. zu viel Post. Solche Information kann man dirkt als PN verschicken. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


Ok damit bin ich noch so vertraut  was Foren betrifft ist schon gelöscht danke nochmal


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

Super *Jana*. Ich habe dich eingepflegt und eine Testmail mit weiteren Informationen verschickt. Ich hoffe sie ist angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

Hast schon Rückmeldung bekommen  Danke nochmal


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Hast schon Rückmeldung bekommen


Jepp. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Adapa (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute, ich heiße Jason, 31 aus Weddel (bei Braunschweig ... direkt hinter Schapen) Würde mich gerne mal einer Truppe in naher Zukunft anschließen, bin gerade dabei wieder konditionell ein wenig aufzuarbeiten. Bin für Fahrten so um die 15-20 KM gerne erstmal dabei , später natürlich auch mehr !  Zusammen fährt es sich natürlich doch angenehmer  Für die Zukunft habe ich mir diverse Elm Touren vorgestellt, habe den Elm bisher noch nicht gänzlich erkundet.


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Wenn die Gesundheit und das Wetter mitspielt würde ich eventuell nächsten Samstag eine Einsteiger Tour anbieten. Näheres dazu dann die Woche. Wir würden denke ich mal bei ca 25km landen allerdings in langsamer Geschwindigkeit und eventuell mit einer kurzen hast zwischendurch wenn es nötig ist damit auch jeder Einsteiger mit durch kommt. Das ganze würde im Süden statt finden mit Startpunkt jägersruh


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs (Männer) und Steffi  Ich bin die Begleiterin von Sirius6


Willkommen *Senhora Jana *
Jetzt wird es echt Zeit das ich mir ein RR zulege


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Ach auf einmal .
Adolfo für dich würde die Einsteiger Runde auch richtig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

Was Frauen so anrichten können


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2018)

Adapa schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich heiße Jason, 31 aus Weddel (bei Braunschweig ...


Willkommen *Jason *hier bist du richtig super das du dich gemeldet hast  du brauchst *Martin ( oberhuzel) *nur eine Mail schreiben damit er dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen kann  die Einladungen kommen dann per E-Mail


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn die Gesundheit und das Wetter mitspielt würde ich eventuell nächsten Samstag eine Einsteiger Tour anbieten.
> 
> Warum Samstag nein da hab ich Spätdienst sonst hört sich das sehr gut an


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> auf einmal .
> Adolfo für dich würde die Einsteiger Runde auch richtig sein



Ich fühle mich plötzlich nicht mehr so fit


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Warum Samstag? Ganz einfach weil ich nächsten Sonntag Geburtstag habe und da dann keine Zeit habe eine Tour auszurichten . Den Sonntag darauf ist dann Martin wieder dran mit Tour ausrichten.


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich plötzlich nicht mehr so fit


 ich mich auch nicht deswegen kurze Runde


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Warum Samstag? Ganz einfach weil ich nächsten Sonntag Geburtstag habe und da dann keine Zeit habe eine Tour auszurichten . Den Sonntag darauf ist dann Martin wieder dran mit Tour ausrichten.



Na gut die Ausrede lass ich zu .


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Na gut die Ausrede lass ich zu .


Ok dich mag ich


----------



## webster1972 (17. Februar 2018)

Oi nun wird die Sache langsam wieder interessant! Ich möchte keinem den Spass verderben,drum hab ich mich hier was raus gehalten. Ich kenne das vom Motorrad fahren so das die langsamen Fahrer vorn sind. Na ja,da gehörte ich ausnahmsweise mal nich dazu,ich fahre seit ich 18 bin mehr als 100 Ps-Bikes. Mit dem Rad bin ich die Bremse schlechthin,das is nich so toll,und eh ich euch den Spass vermiese lass ich besser bleiben.


----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Oi nun wird die Sache langsam wieder interessant! Ich möchte keinem den Spass verderben,drum hab ich mich hier was raus gehalten. Ich kenne das vom Motorrad fahren so das die langsamen Fahrer vorn sind. Na ja,da gehörte ich ausnahmsweise mal nich dazu,ich fahre seit ich 18 bin mehr als 100 Ps-Bikes. Mit dem Rad bin ich die Bremse schlechthin,das is nich so toll,und eh ich euch den Spass vermiese lass ich besser bleiben.


Genau das ist der Grund warum es jetzt noch Einsteigerrunden geben soll. Damit ihr ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit fahren könnt und langsam etwas Grundkondition aufbauen könnt um dann bei den normalen Runden einfach mitzufahren ohne schlechtes Gewissen was ihr so oder so nicht haben müsstest. Die Runden sollen zwar ein paar km und auch ein paar hm haben damit es einen trainingseffekt gibt aber auch dementsprechend langsamer sei  als das normale Tempo das auch jeder durchhalten kann bis zum Schluss. Wenn dann zwischendurch eine Pause gemacht werden soll dann mache  wir das und wenn am Ende noch Körner über sind kann man auch verlängern. Ich würde mich über viele Anfänger freuen und keine Angst ich bin da geduldig wenn es auf der Tour mal etwas länger dauert. Schließlich habe auch ich mal angefangen  und hatte ein paar gesundheitliche Rückschläge. Da sich nun aber doch sehr viele Anfänger hier gemeldet haben möchte ich es einfach versuchen und euch eine langsame Runde anbieten. Es sollen ja alle ihren Spaß haben und schneller werden alle von alleine mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (17. Februar 2018)

OK,was soll ich dazu noch sagen! Probieren wir's doch mal!


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> OK,was soll ich dazu noch sagen! Probieren wir's doch mal!


Auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## webster1972 (17. Februar 2018)

Ups,da war ne hübsche Frau noch begeisterter als ich selbst!  Du wirst hier sicher schöne Bekanntschaften machen,die Truppe fetzt eigentlich. Doof nur wenn man so wie ich nich dran bleiben kann. Das verdirbt den Spass früher oder später. Aber OK,in der Krabbelgruppe Werdens wir und geben! Mal sehn ob ich die Molle loswerde!


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ups,da war ne hübsche Frau noch begeisterter als ich selbst!  Du wirst hier sicher schöne Bekanntschaften machen,die Truppe fetzt eigentlich. Doof nur wenn man so wie ich nich dran bleiben kann. Das verdirbt den Spass früher oder später. Aber OK,in der Krabbelgruppe Werdens wir und geben! Mal sehn ob ich die Molle loswerde!


Klar wirst du die los  Kann ich definitiv auch ein Lied von singen. Und gerade in einer Gruppe fahren motiviert dich auch mal an schlechten Tagen kann ich mir zumindest vorstellen


----------



## Tony- (17. Februar 2018)

Hiho, bin morgen auch da bei den Pros


----------



## webster1972 (17. Februar 2018)

Wow,Jana scheint mal son Motivationssonnenschein zu sein der mir fehlt! Ich finde das toll! Ach so,hallo schöne Frau Jana,schön das du dabei bist!


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad bin ich die Bremse


*Axel *nicht in Selbstmitleid verfallen das bringt dich nicht weiter
Du musst dich motivieren und versuchen für dich und deiner Gesundheit was zu machen 
Und wenn die du die Möglichkeit hast mit uns zu fahren fällt es dir bestimmt leichter  grade jetzt wo viele neue  am Start sind und die Saison anfängt solltest du angreifen


----------



## Schnubs (17. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Wow,Jana scheint mal son Motivationssonnenschein zu sein der mir fehlt! Ich finde das toll! Ach so,hallo schöne Frau Jana,schön das du dabei bist!


Hallo Axel  danke für das Kompliment. Das wird schon bin ja auch Neu im MTB. Bin froh wenn die Kiste gerade aus fährt was es oft nicht tut wie ich gestern erfahren musste durch Chris.


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Wow,Jana scheint mal son Motivationssonnenschein


*Axel *deine Motivation sollte nicht nur von einer Frau abhängig sein
*Martin und ich *sind auf Motivation spezialisiert  also einfach beim nächsten mal dabei sein und Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (17. Februar 2018)

Die Motivation sollte jeder für sich finden. Das wichtigste ist der Spaß am biken dann noch coole Leute und der Rest läuft von alleine. Also hier genau richtig. Ich sage ja die Strecken die ich anbieten werde sind nicht unbedingt viel kürzer ich nehme dann nur Tempo raus schließlich wollen wir auch etwas Training haben. Im laufe der zeit sollte sich das ganze dann  soweit von alleine gesteigert haben das jeder ohne Probleme bei der normalen Gruppe mitfahren kann. Aber egal was wir fahren der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

Adapa schrieb:


> Bin für Fahrten so um die 15-20 KM gerne erstmal dabei


*Jason* bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen und einfach mitfahren. In zwei Wochen machen wir ein Stadtkurs und das ist auch für dich machbar. PN deiner Mail an mich und Du bist dabei. 


Adapa schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft habe ich mir diverse Elm Touren vorgestellt


Das machen wir natürlich auch. Also gleich durchstarten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hiho, bin morgen auch da bei den Pros


*Anton* super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2018)

*Torsten* schade, daß es morgen nicht klappt . Vielleicht treffen wir uns auf der Strecke.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad bin ich die Bremse schlechthin


*Axel* immer dieses " Viel MiMiMi; Ich spüre". Im Winter kannst Du dein rechtes Handgelenk eh nicht trainieren; also mehr auf die Beine konzentrieren und nicht reden, sondern machen.


Schnubs schrieb:


> Bin froh wenn die Kiste gerade aus fährt


Das kommt von alleine und man wächst mit den Aufgaben und paar Techniker sind immer dabei, die einem was zeigen können. Wer mit dem Renner, wie Du,  durch den Elm fahren kann, brauch keine Angst haben, der fährt locker mit.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (18. Februar 2018)

Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen bei euch läuft! macht mal ein paar Fotos  kann ja leider nicht dabei sein  auch nächstes we wird es wohl ohne mich laufen müssen.


----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

Das kommt von alleine und man wächst mit den Aufgaben und paar Techniker sind immer dabei, die einem was zeigen können. Wer mit dem Renner, wie Du,  durch den Elm fahren kann, brauch keine Angst haben, der fährt locker mit.[/QUOTE]

Ja nur heute bin ich leider nicht dabei - hab meiner Mama schon zugesagt fürs streichen heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2018)

Es wird nicht die letzte Tour sein  und der Sommer steht erst noch vor der Tür wo es dann wieder etwas mehr los geht und auch öfter mal ausser der Reihe gefahren wird.


----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Es wird nicht die letzte Tour sein  und der Sommer steht erst noch vor der Tür wo es dann wieder etwas mehr los geht und auch öfter mal ausser der Reihe gefahren wird.



Ja da hast du Recht  Nur hatten wir auch nicht wirklich einen Winter also ich hab zumindest außer bis auf meine OP im Dezember keine Pause gemacht. Dabei hat Schnee was so schönes wenn er liegen bleibt und nicht braune Matsche am Rad ist :/


----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ja da hast du Recht  Nur hatten wir auch nicht wirklich einen Winter also ich hab zumindest außer bis auf meine OP im Dezember keine Pause gemacht. Dabei hat Schnee was so schönes wenn er liegen bleibt und nicht braune Matsche am Rad ist :/


Momentan ist allerdings eher braun-schwarze Matsche angesagt und viel Wasser . Wobei im Prinzip kann ich auf Schnee verzichten, geht mir nur beim arbeiten auf den Keks zumal ich bin eher für Temperaturen um die 15 bis 20 Grad ich fahre zwar auch bei minus 5 Grad noch RR (wo Martin mich immer für bekloppt erklärt) aber haben muss ich das nicht, gestern habe ich dann mein fahren ins Studio verlegt und habe da 60 Min Intervalltraining auf dem Rad gemacht zum normalen Programm dazu, da ich mich noch den letzten Zügen einer Grippe abkämpfe und auch da sind mir dann wärmere Temperaturen lieber.
Aber gut sowas ähnliches wie Winter gehört hier halt dazu, wobei es 1-2 mal ganz witzig ist die ersten Spuren in den Schnee zu fahren.


----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Momentan ist allerdings eher braun-schwarze Matsche angesagt und viel Wasser . Wobei im Prinzip kann ich auf Schnee verzichten, geht mir nur beim arbeiten auf den Keks zumal ich bin eher für Temperaturen um die 15 bis 20 Grad ich fahre zwar auch bei minus 5 Grad noch RR (wo Martin mich immer für bekloppt erklärt) aber haben muss ich das nicht, gestern habe ich dann mein fahren ins Studio verlegt und habe da 60 Min Intervalltraining auf dem Rad gemacht zum normalen Programm dazu, da ich mich noch den letzten Zügen einer Grippe abkämpfe und auch da sind mir dann wärmere Temperaturen lieber.
> Aber gut sowas ähnliches wie Winter gehört hier halt dazu, wobei es 1-2 mal ganz witzig ist die ersten Spuren in den Schnee zu fahren.


----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

Ich bin halt ein Winterfan  Schnee hat immer was romantisches  Und am liebsten fahre ich bei -5 bis +15 Grad. Was ich hasse sind alles über jenseits der +28 Grad ihhh bald kommt der Sommer  Oh dann wünsche ich Dir noch gute Besserung


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> wobei es 1-2 mal ganz witzig ist die ersten Spuren in den Schnee zu fahren.


Florian finde ich auch.
Kleine Impression" Winter in Braunschweig".


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen bei euch läuft! macht mal ein paar Fotos


Mal schauen was wir für Motive finden.


----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2018)

Danke wird schon werden . Mehr als 15 bis 20 Grad brauche ich zum Sport auch nicht. Dann wird es schon wieder zu warm . Was romantisches ist nicht verkehrt aber die Romantik hört halt auf der Straße ganz schnell auf und dann wird es nervig, besonders dann wenn auch noch Autofahrer ins Spiel kommen . Ausserdem ist es auch schön wenn alles grün ist usw.


----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2018)

Martin winter kann ich auch 








BTW wir sollten vielleicht mal wieder ne Runde Deister in die Planung aufnehmen, allerdings besser Richtung Frühjahr/Sommer. Bei Eis und Schnee kann man zwar fahren aber ist da dann teilweise nicht so der Brüller


----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Florian finde ich auch.
> Kleine Impression" Winter in Braunschweig".
> 
> Mal schauen was wir für Motive finden.



Einfach nur toll und romantisch


----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2018)

So und nach 3 Wintervideos hoffen wir dann mal weiter auf den Sommer .
Mal schauen wie das Wetter in 2 Wochen ist und ob ich bei Facebook noch Mitfahrer finde, alleine fahren ist ja auch immer doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> So und nach 3 Wintervideos hoffen wir dann mal weiter auf den Sommer .
> Mal schauen wie das Wetter in 2 Wochen ist und ob ich bei Facebook noch Mitfahrer finde, alleine fahren ist ja auch immer doof.



Wieso was ist in 2 Wochen?


----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2018)

Radeln mit ein paar Höhenmetern, bin da warscheinlich in der Nähe von Osnabrück und werde mal wieder ne runde durch den Teuto drehen.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Februar 2018)

Wir sind zurück *Martin *schöne Tour es hat alles gepasst geiles Wetter nette leute
Und wenig Schlamm  vielen Danke hat echt Laune gemacht


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Februar 2018)

Peter und Ole gut drauf


----------



## Tony- (18. Februar 2018)

Hat mal wieder Bock gemacht das Rudel-biken  danke für die Tour und das schöne Wetter!


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2018)

Freut mich, daß es gefallen hat. Wir hatten wirklich mit allem Glück. Super Truppe und zwei Frauen am Start, weitgehendst gefrorener Boden und die Sonne war endlich mal da. Die Strecke hatte 37 Kilometer mit ca. 170 Hm und die Trails waren überwiegend gut zu fahren. Leider hat es mich kurz geschmissen, aber diesmal ohne Wasser. Wenn mal angetaute Passagen waren, konnte man sich ein wenig vorstellen, wie es gewesen wäre bei deutlichen Plusgraden und da hätte man die kurzen Aspaltwege zur Verschnaufung gebraucht. Alle super durchgekommen und die paar technischen Einlagen; z.B. die Containerhindernisse, bestens gemeistert.



Die Strecke ging über Abbesbüttel, Wasbüttel, Martinsbüttel und weiter über Wendhauserner- u. Waggumer Forst. Der Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil lag bei ca. 10 Kilometer.



In zwei Wochen wieder im Süden und halt ein Stadtkurs, dass heißt auch für Einsteiger zu meistern.
          
Schönes sonniges Restwochenende.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (18. Februar 2018)

Eine Stadtrunde? Was kann man sich darunter vorstellen? Und an was für ein Wochentag soll sie stattfinden?
Also 15-20 km find ich etwas zu kurz  es sei denn da sind ordentlich Höhenmeter drin.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Eine Stadtrunde? Was kann man sich darunter vorstellen?[/QUO
> 
> am 4.3. ein Stadtkurs von der Roten Wiese aus. Die Tour von 35 Kilometer ist sicherlich wieder für alle machbar.
> Wird bestimmt cool


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> es sei denn da sind ordentlich Höhenmeter drin.


 in Braunschweig wohl eher nicht; ca. 160 Hm. Streckenlänge hat ja schon Adolfo genannt. Mal weniger Matsch und man lernt die Trails in Braunschweig kennen und es können mehr dabei sein. Für dich habe gegen Ende einen schönen Wiesentrail bergauf und ich glaube danach sagts Du "Braunschweig kann anstrengend sein".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (18. Februar 2018)

4.3 könnte sogar passen  



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> in Braunschweig wohl eher nicht; ca. 160 Hm. Streckenlänge hat ja schon Adolfo genannt. Mal weniger Matsch und man lernt die Trails in Braunschweig kennen und es können mehr dabei sein. Für dich habe gegen Ende einen schönen Wiesentrail bergauf und ich glaube danach sagts Du "Braunschweig kann anstrengend sein".



Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Schnubs (18. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> in Braunschweig wohl eher nicht; ca. 160 Hm. Streckenlänge hat ja schon Adolfo genannt. Mal weniger Matsch und man lernt die Trails in Braunschweig kennen und es können mehr dabei sein. Für dich habe gegen Ende einen schönen Wiesentrail bergauf und ich glaube danach sagts Du "Braunschweig kann anstrengend sein".



Das könnte auch was für meine Hilde sein also meinem Crosser - Und BS kenn ich gerade mal meinen Arbeitsweg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Das könnte auch was für meine Hilde sein also meinem Crosser


Bei festem Untergrund vielleicht, aber das Hardtail ist die bessere Alternative. 


Schnubs schrieb:


> Und BS kenn ich gerade mal meinen Arbeitsweg


... dann lernst Du mit uns Braunschweig kennen und die Stadt hat einiges zu bieten.


----------



## Schnubs (19. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei festem Untergrund vielleicht, aber das Hardtail ist die bessere Alternative.
> 
> ... dann lernst Du mit uns Braunschweig kennen und die Stadt hat einiges zu bieten.



Ok dann das Hardtail [emoji106] das hört sich gut an 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Bärbel ist heute angekommen bei Velo [emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (19. Februar 2018)

Wirklich ein schickes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (19. Februar 2018)

Denn kann es ja am Wochenende in den Harz gehen. Wer ist dabei?!


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Denn kann es ja am Wochenende in den Harz gehen. Wer ist dabei?!


Ich wäre gern dabei aber am Wochenende klappt es nicht.


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Denn kann es ja am Wochenende in den Harz gehen. Wer ist dabei?!


Würde ich gerne aber werde mit Jana nen Anfänger Privat Kurs machen mit einigen Hindernissen die man so aufm Rennrad nicht hat hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Das könnte auch was für meine Hilde sein also meinem Crosser - Und BS kenn ich gerade mal meinen Arbeitsweg
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Wo führt dein Arbeitsweg lang? Ich nehme an das du auch aus vechelde/Umgebung kommst?
Wie dein Freund  @Sirius6


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wo führt dein Arbeitsweg lang? Ich nehme an das du auch aus vechelde/Umgebung kommst?
> Wie dein Freund  @Sirius6


Ich schon nur sie wohnt kurz vorm Elm [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (19. Februar 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Denn kann es ja am Wochenende in den Harz gehen. Wer ist dabei?!


Welchen Tag würdest du favorisieren? Bis auf Freitag habe ich Zeit und absolut Bock mal wieder in den Harz zu fahren!


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schickes Bike!


Werde es mir morgen noch mal Live anschauen, und nen Probefahrt Termin machen [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Werde es mir morgen noch mal Live anschauen, und nen Probefahrt Termin machen [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Jau, und dann wird es tatsächlich Zeit mal die ersten Trails im Harz zu fahren, um das Bike etwas zu testen


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Welchen Tag würdest du favorisieren? Bis auf Freitag habe ich Zeit und absolut Bock mal wieder in den Harz zu fahren!


Ich habe diese Woche Nachtschicht und bin erst Sonntag Morgen fertig 
Montag geht’s dann direkt wieder mit Spätschicht los. Dannach die Woche habe ich frei und bin offen für alles


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich schon nur sie wohnt kurz vorm Elm [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Oha also doch ne ganze Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Jau, und dann wird es tatsächlich Zeit mal die ersten Trails im Harz zu fahren, um das Bike etwas zu testen


Jap dann können die Harz Touren starten, Klamotten bin ich auch dran. Dann ist das definitiv angesagt im Harz Rum zu ballern [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Oha also doch ne ganze Ecke


Jap ist ne ganze Ecke, wenn du die Woche frei hast können wir was starten muss nur schauen wann ich frei habe  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Jap ist ne ganze Ecke, wenn du die Woche frei hast können wir was starten muss nur schauen wann ich frei habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Sehr gern! Ich bin offen für alles 
Wir wollten ja sowieso mal die winterchallenge abfahren


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Sehr gern! Ich bin offen für alles
> Wir wollten ja sowieso mal die winterchallenge abfahren


Jope hab ich immer noch nicht geschafft  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bärbel ist heute angekommen bei Velo


Das grün gefällt mir


----------



## Schnubs (19. Februar 2018)

Ja Chris Anfänger bitte wo es nur geradeaus geht  Das kann ich auf dem MTB- ich wohne in Schandelah [emoji847][emoji847]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bärbel ist heute angekommen bei Velo


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt geht es voran und Sram einfach, ist zur Zeit das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2018)

*Torsten*, seit ihr noch gestartet und wo seit ihr am Sonntag lang. Haben uns leider nicht getroffen, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja viel MTB Spuren gesehen.


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt geht es voran und Sram einfach, ist zur Zeit das Maß der Dinge.


SRAM ist schon im einfach Antrieb Bereich mitunter das beste was es aktuell gibt, Wobei Shimano mit der entsprechenden Schaltung auch mit kommt 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (19. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> ich wohne in Schandelah


Hallo Frau Nachbarin. Ich wohne seit dem 13.1.18 in Schandelah. Dann können wir zusammen zu den Treffpunkten fahren. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## eGlegacy (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> SRAM ist schon im einfach Antrieb Bereich mitunter das beste was es aktuell gibt, Wobei Shimano mit der entsprechenden Schaltung auch mit kommt



Schaltet sich einfach komplett anders als Shimano. An meiner Sram schätze ich, dass die Schaltvorgänge super direkt und knackig sind und das Schaltwerk absolut keine Probleme mit Dreck hat- das haut die Gänge immer rein.
Aber das Shimano schaltet einfach so viel smoother, ist mir letzt wieder sehr extrem aufgefallen.
Hat beides was, aber nur SRAM hat Eagle


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich wohne seit dem 13.1.18 in Schandelah.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch *Thomas*; Du bist wieder ein Nordlicht . Vielleicht klappt es ja gemeinsam am 4.3..


eGlegacy schrieb:


> Hat beides was, aber nur SRAM hat Eagle


*Janick*; Sram bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Also eine Erfahrungslücke.


----------



## Schnubs (19. Februar 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hallo Frau Nachbarin. Ich wohne seit dem 13.1.18 in Schandelah. Dann können wir zusammen zu den Treffpunkten fahren.
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas das hört sich gut an hab dich noch nie gesehen - es gibt Leben in meinem Dorf?  04.03
Thomas? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (19. Februar 2018)

Besteht jetzt Interesse an einer anfängerrunde am Samstag? Wenn nicht werde ich Samstag ne Runde durch die Asse drehen.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas das hört sich gut an hab dich noch nie gesehen - es gibt Leben in meinem Dorf? 04.03
> Thomas?


Sportlich war ich leider noch nicht in unserem Dorf unterwegs. Ich lag leider (viel) zu lange mit einem Virus flach. Gestern war mein erstes Rollout mit dem MTB. Die Kraft/Ausdauer ist noch nicht wieder in meinem Körper eingezogen. Bis zum 4.3. sollte aber ausreichend Zeit sein.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch *Thomas*; Du bist wieder ein Nordlicht


Hallo Martin,
danke für die Willkommensgrüße. Nach zwei Jahren wieder in der Heimat zurück - fantastisches Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Schaltet sich einfach komplett anders als Shimano. An meiner Sram schätze ich, dass die Schaltvorgänge super direkt und knackig sind und das Schaltwerk absolut keine Probleme mit Dreck hat- das haut die Gänge immer rein.
> Aber das Shimano schaltet einfach so viel smoother, ist mir letzt wieder sehr extrem aufgefallen.
> Hat beides was, aber nur SRAM hat Eagle







Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick*; Sram bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Also eine Erfahrungslücke.



Denke beide haben ihren Einsatzzweck  50er Ritzel hinten gibt's aber halt nur bei SRAM  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Besteht jetzt Interesse an einer anfängerrunde am Samstag? Wenn nicht werde ich Samstag ne Runde durch die Asse drehen.


Welchen Samstag?


----------



## schleppi (19. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn die Gesundheit und das Wetter mitspielt würde ich eventuell nächsten Samstag eine Einsteiger Tour anbieten. Näheres dazu dann die Woche. Wir würden denke ich mal bei ca 25km landen allerdings in langsamer Geschwindigkeit und eventuell mit einer kurzen hast zwischendurch wenn es nötig ist damit auch jeder Einsteiger mit durch kommt. Das ganze würde im Süden statt finden mit Startpunkt jägersruh


Sprich diesen Samstag


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Sprich diesen Samstag


An welche Uhrzeit hast du ?gedacht


----------



## Schnubs (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bärbel ist heute angekommen bei Velo [emoji7]
> 
> So endlich Feierabend.
> Christian das ist ein Megateil.  Was für Farben!


----------



## schleppi (19. Februar 2018)

Da ich für Sonntag noch einiges vorbereiten muss werde ich wohl zwischen 8 und 9 starten.


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Ein bißchen Farbe rein bringen  
Luisfigos Bergamont schlägt in die gleiche Richtung  Das Blau ist einfach der Hammer [emoji7]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (19. Februar 2018)

Eindeutig zu viele Fullys ich hab kein Platz mehr


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu viele Fullys ich hab kein Platz mehr


Naja erst mal reicht ja nen Hardtail, und später hin wenn es dir gefällt kannste ja immer noch mal los hihi 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (19. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Naja erst mal reicht ja nen Hardtail, und später hin wenn es dir gefällt kannste ja immer noch mal los hihi
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


 
Ja mal schauen sonst dreht mir meine bessere Hälfte den Hahn zu 

So ich schleiche mich mal Richtung meines Buches schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (19. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, seit ihr noch gestartet und wo seit ihr am Sonntag lang.


*Martin*, na ja es gab da ein Mißverständnis in meiner WhatsApp-Nachricht und mein Kumpel ist alleine gestartet . Ist echt blöd gelaufen...
Bin dann alleine ab Meine eine schöne traillastige Runde gefahren.




Zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel und auf der Streuobstwiese habe ich Eure Spuren gesehen, der Untergrund war mittlerweile schon weich aber für die Beine ist das ja gut... Mit Deiner neuen Kette konntest Du ja wieder richtig durchstarten.



Am Strohballenhaus war ich auch 

Ab Wasbüttel bin ich den Trails über Isenbüttel und in den Eyßelforst im Gifhorner Süden gefolgt, wobei ich bei Isenbüttel spontan umplanen musste...



Am Ende waren es fast 40km und meine Waden haben heute noch gebrannt.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. Februar 2018)

@Sirius6  guck mal wann du Zeit hast und dann nehmen wir das in Angriff  wie bekommst und dein bike nach bs? In Kofferraum oder hast du einen Fahrradträger?


----------



## Sirius6 (19. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6  guck mal wann du Zeit hast und dann nehmen wir das in Angriff  wie bekommst und dein bike nach bs? In Kofferraum oder hast du einen Fahrradträger?


Übern Zug, hab kein PKW ;-)

Bin Mittwoch wieder auf Arbeit dann schaue ich gleich  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Farbe rein bringen
> Luisfigos Bergamont schlägt in die gleiche Richtung  Das Blau ist einfach der Hammer


Chrissi du wirst mir immer sympathischer


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Chrissi du wirst mir immer sympathischer


Hihi [emoji16] Habe mal nen Test gelesen wo die Bergamont Farben als Billig abgetan wurden, fand das nicht wirklich Objektiv. Das Bike schaut sich einfach super schön an, und wenn jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte würde es darauf hinauslaufen das es nur noch schwarze Bikes gibt [emoji4]

Meine Klamotten bestelle ich mir von ONeal, die haben schöne Trikots (Langarm) und Shorts in Gelb. Dazu noch Thermo Klamotten dann sollte das passen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> und wenn jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte würde es darauf hinauslaufen das es nur noch schwarze Bikes gibt



Schau mal in die neuen Kataloge alles nur Schwarz - Schwarz mit Silber oder Weiß oder Schwarz es läuft irgendwie darauf hinaus das alles ins schwarze geht. Mein Wunsch wäre ja mal ein Rennrad in Lila oder Pink sogar das wäre nice


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Schau mal in die neuen Kataloge alles nur Schwarz - Schwarz mit Silber oder Weiß oder Schwarz es läuft irgendwie darauf hinaus das alles ins schwarze geht. Mein Wunsch wäre ja mal ein Rennrad in Lila oder Pink sogar das wäre nice


Naja gibt nicht umsonst den Trend im MTB Bereich sein Rad neu zu lackieren bzw zu folieren. Aber ist halt jedes mal ein Riesen Aufwand und mit Karbon kann man lackieren ja leider vergessen... 
Lila lass ich mir noch gefallen [emoji6] Aber über Pink müssen wir uns unterhalten [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Mein Bruder arbeitet als Auto Spengler und hat auch Zugriff auf ne Lackier Kabine [emoji39] Wirds Zeit das eines deiner Bikes ein neues Kleid bekommt [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Lila lass ich mir noch gefallen



Lila und ein paar schwarze Akzente und dann alles mit mattem Lack versiegeln sieht bestimmt geil aus [emoji848] leider sind meine Klamotten jetzt fast alle rot/schwarz, also muss auch das Bike vorerst so bleiben 

Falls das Mal neu gemacht wird, werde ich es aber gleich pulvern lassen, das ist wesentlich widerstandsfähiger als normaler Lack, habe ich am Hardtail auch machen lassen.


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Lila und ein paar schwarze Akzente und dann alles mit mattem Lack versiegeln sieht bestimmt geil aus [emoji848] leider sind meine Klamotten jetzt fast alle rot/schwarz, also muss auch das Bike vorerst so bleiben
> 
> Falls das Mal neu gemacht wird, werde ich es aber gleich pulvern lassen, das ist wesentlich widerstandsfähiger als normaler Lack, habe ich am Hardtail auch machen lassen.



Das sieht bestimmt auch Geil aus wenn gepulvert wird [emoji7] Schaue gerade wegen meinem Hardtail nach Folie die dafür geeignet ist...

Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte wenn man den Rahmen Bunt Eloxiert sieht das bestimmt auch Geil aus [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das sieht bestimmt auch Geil aus wenn gepulvert wird [emoji7] Schaue gerade wegen meinem Hardtail nach Folie die dafür geeignet ist...
> 
> Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte wenn man den Rahmen Bunt Eloxiert sieht das bestimmt auch Geil aus [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Eloxiert ist bestimmt auch Klasse, zumindest mit nem entsprechenden Rahmen, der muss dann schon echt sauber verarbeitet sein.
Außerdem muss man dabei beachten, dass sich jede Alu-Legierung anders eloxieren lässt. Wenn z.B. mehr Kupfer in der Legierung ist, bekommen die Eloxalfarben einen Orangestich. Wenn da bei der Herstellung nicht drauf geachtet wird, kann es sein, dass deine Schweißnähte ganz anders aussehen als der Rest des Bikes.. kann cool sein, oder eben voll nach hinten los gehen 

Pulvern ist Klasse, zwar etwas schwerer und dicker als Lack, aber dafür bekommste das nicht kaputt.

Folieren Stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor an den Teilen, aber wenn's klappt, wäre das ne super Alternative


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Lila und ein paar schwarze Akzente und dann alles mit mattem Lack versiegeln sieht bestimmt geil aus



Spricht da etwa ein Profi? Ja das ist mein Traum mal schauen wann ich jemanden finde der sowas kann.  Aber die aktuelle Farbauswahl entspricht doch eher den männlichen dunklen Wünschen als den Damen - wobei ich jetzt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren möchte.


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Ich hab noch eine Frage auch wenn sie noch ziemlich früh ist aber fährt hier jemand mit?Ich werde mich anmelden aber mit mehreren macht es ja doch mehr Spaß und ja ich weiß das ist ein MTB Forum 

https://www.cycletour.de/


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage auch wenn sie noch ziemlich früh ist aber fährt hier jemand mit?Ich werde mich anmelden aber mit mehreren macht es ja doch mehr Spaß und ja ich weiß das ist ein MTB Forum


*Jana*, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon fahren; finde aber Magdeburg-Braunschweig besser, da man nicht durchgeschwitzt am Bahnhof stehen muss. Ich werde mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr zeitlich passt und Steffi fragen, ob sie mit dabei ist.


----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Spricht da etwa ein Profi? Ja das ist mein Traum mal schauen wann ich jemanden finde der sowas kann.  Aber die aktuelle Farbauswahl entspricht doch eher den männlichen dunklen Wünschen als den Damen - wobei ich jetzt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren möchte.


Für Pulverbeschichten kenne ich da ne Firma, die haben mir das ganze gemacht. Die plotten auch Logos aus, wenn man möchte.
So sieht mein Hardtail-Rahmen aus:



 



Schnubs schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage auch wenn sie noch ziemlich früh ist aber fährt hier jemand mit?Ich werde mich anmelden aber mit mehreren macht es ja doch mehr Spaß und ja ich weiß das ist ein MTB Forum


Zu viel onroad, zu wenig offroad für mich


----------



## Tony- (20. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon fahren; finde aber Magdeburg-Braunschweig besser, da man nicht durchgeschwitzt am Bahnhof stehen muss. Ich werde mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr zeitlich passt und Steffi fragen, ob sie mit dabei ist.


Ich wäre auch dabei bei dem Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon fahren; finde aber Magdeburg-Braunschweig besser, da man nicht durchgeschwitzt am Bahnhof stehen muss. Ich werde mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr zeitlich passt und Steffi fragen, ob sie mit dabei ist.


 Hört sich gut an gib mir Bescheid 

Für Pulverbeschichten kenne ich da ne Firma, die haben mir das ganze gemacht. Die plotten auch Logos aus, wenn man möchte.
So sieht mein Hardtail-Rahmen aus:

Das sieht ja echt edel aus


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei bei dem Rennen.



Supi dann kann ich mich ja am 01.03 schon mal anmelden


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> na ja es gab da ein Mißverständnis in meiner WhatsApp-Nachricht und mein Kumpel ist alleine gestartet


*Torsten* natürlich nicht so schön. Vielleicht klappt es ja gemeinsam bei der nächsten Nordtour am 19.3.

Finde ich super, daß Du unsere Spuren gesehen hast und uns bei Wedelheine genau unsere Route gefolgt bist. Bei Wasbüttel in den Streuwiesen ging es am Ende auch durch Wasser, aber war fahrbar. Nach deiner Streckenaufzeichnung bis Du deinen neuen Trail bei den Teichen gefahren; muss ich noch nachholen. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mit Deiner neuen Kette konntest Du ja wieder richtig durchstarten.


Freut mich, daß die freie Fahrt gefällt und ja, mit einer Markenkette ist sowas in drei Minuten weg.
Das andere Querholz sieht ja auch übel aus. Wo liegen die. Ist dies , das kleine Waldstück bei Isenbüttel, wo deine Aufzeichnung eine Sackgasse ist. Dort verläuft eigentlich ein Trail.
Du bist ja auch den schönen Trail bei Gifhorn gefahren. Ich hoffe, da liegt mal nichts rum.
Sehr schöne Fotos und bei dem Licht gestern wirkt, das noch besser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Supi dann kann ich mich ja am 01.03 schon mal anmelden


Da gibt es doch zwei Fahrten (Gruppen); einmal als Rennen und einmal als Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Pulvern ist Klasse, zwar etwas schwerer und dicker als Lack, aber dafür bekommste das nicht kaputt.


Wollte ich bei meinem Trek auch in Gifhorn machen lassen, aber da ich Kontaktkorrosionschäden hatte bei der Schaltzugaufnahme; Alurahmen und Stahlendkappe (Original bei Trek) verträgt sich nicht, habe ich mein Rahmen lieber lackieren lassen.


----------



## Tony- (20. Februar 2018)

Würde schon das Rennen fahren und nicht die Fahrradtour, muss aber est mal mein Rennrad fertig bekommen und dann mal testen wie ich auf dem Bock so drauf bin, aber 20 Km/h Durchschnitt sollten machbar sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Würde schon das Rennen fahren


Man muss ja erst mal fragen.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> aber 20 Km/h Durchschnitt sollten machbar sein.


... in der Gruppe sollte mehr drin sein und oft ist Ostwind; also Wind von hinten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Die plotten auch Logos aus


... das finde ich natürlich cool . Meine Trekauskleber musste ich in England bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (20. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## KevlonX (20. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... das finde ich natürlich cool . Meine Trekauskleber musste ich in England bestellen.



Also ich könnte dir ein Logo auch vektorisieren, damit man es am Plotter verlustfrei skalieren, drucken und zuschneiden lassen kann. Dann ist man nicht so an der Größe und Folienfarbe gebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevlonX (20. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon fahren; finde aber Magdeburg-Braunschweig besser, da man nicht durchgeschwitzt am Bahnhof stehen muss. Ich werde mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr zeitlich passt und Steffi fragen, ob sie mit dabei ist.



Ich würde auch mitfahren. Als Braunschweiger wäre die kommende Tour von MD nach BS natürlich besser, da man dann nicht wieder zurückpendeln muss. Dafür steht dann frühes Aufstehen an.


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Ob Rennen oder fahrt da geht es doch nur um die Startblöcke oder?Also das ist mir egal und der Besenwagen ist bei 20 km/h das ist locker machbar. Für mich wäre es halt das erste Mal und ein Ziel. [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevlonX (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ob Rennen oder fahrt da geht es doch nur um die Startblöcke oder?Also das ist mir egal und der Besenwagen ist bei 20 km/h das ist locker machbar. Für mich wäre es halt das erste Mal und ein Ziel. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Beim Rennen ist die Strecke abgesperrt und frei, was ich schon reizvoll finde. Wenn man sich mal YouTube-Videos oder die Bestenlisten anschaut kommst du mit 20 km/h als Durchschnitt im Rennen nicht weit. Da wird auch gut gebolzt.


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Beim Rennen ist die Strecke abgesperrt und frei, was ich schon reizvoll finde. Wenn man sich mal YouTube-Videos oder die Bestenlisten anschaut kommst du mit 20 km/h als Durchschnitt im Rennen nicht weit. Da wird auch gut gebolzt.



Ja das ist klar aber man fährt allein ja schon deutlich schneller vom Schnitt her so mein ich das...



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Kann man denn einfach einen Rahmen so lackieren? Kenne mich da echt nicht mit aus


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Kann man denn einfach einen Rahmen so lackieren? Kenne mich da echt nicht mit aus
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Der Alte Lack muss runter idealerweise(man kann auch den alten Lack nur anschleifen und drüber lackieren das sieht man aber später) , und dann kann man Alu ohne weiteres auch lackieren [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (20. Februar 2018)

Wenn du den Lack komplett entfernst solltest du erst grundieren ansonsten wird dein Lack nicht halten.


----------



## Tony- (20. Februar 2018)

Bestellt doch das nächste mal einfach einen Rahmen in eurer Wunschfarbe, gibt ja so einiges am Markt; Transalp-Bikes, Poison-Bikes, Alutech-Cycles usw.. Entlacken ist ne sauerei mit Chemikalien und Sandstrahlen ist bei dem dünnen Aluminium nicht gut und teuer.


----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn du den Lack komplett entfernst solltest du erst grundieren ansonsten wird dein Lack nicht halten.


Jup, definitiv.
Die besten Ergebnisse erziehlt man wohl mit Sand-/Glasperlenstrahlen des Rahmens.
Danach wird grundiert und anschließend kommt noch Klarlack drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bestellt doch das nächste mal einfach einen Rahmen in eurer Wunschfarbe, gibt ja so einiges am Markt; Transalp-Bikes, Poison-Bikes, Alutech-Cycles usw.. Entlacken ist ne sauerei mit Chemikalien und Sandstrahlen ist bei dem dünnen Aluminium nicht gut und teuer.


Kann man ja leider nicht bei jedem Hersteller


----------



## Sirius6 (20. Februar 2018)

Kleines Fazit zur heutigen Probefahrt des Trailfox 02 One



 

Die SRAM Schaltung fühlt sich sehr Präzise an und klickt gefühlt einfach in die Gänge, dazu noch die immensen Bremsscheiben die man gar nicht richtig rüber kommen auf dem Bild aber sind Riesig im vergleich zu meinem Hardtail hehe



 

Die Dämpfer fühlen sich beim Pedalieren nicht zu weich an so das man selbst im offenen Zustand noch rein treten kann 



 

 

 

Ich freue mich schon wirklich sehr mit dem Teil die Trails unsicher zu machen, Erfahrungen Sammelt man auf dem Weg 
Einer der Verkäufer (den Namen lass ich mal außen vor), meinte nur zu mir das Rad lässt sich auch wirklich schön in die Luft bewegen. Ich stand auf dem Schlauch und meinte nur in die Luft bewegen ? Er geb mal her und machte nen Bunny Hob aus dem Stand xD

P.S.: Die Pedale die aktuell montiert sind werden immer mit geliefert für Probefahrten und werden ersetzt durch Crank Brother Mallet Click Pedale, da ich den Vorteil gesehen habe das ich durch die Große Standfläche der Clickis auch mit meinen Flatpedal Schuhen Technik üben kann und für Touren mit Clickis fahren kann


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar aber man fährt allein ja schon deutlich schneller vom Schnitt her so mein ich das...


Ich glaube in der Gruppe fährt man deutlich über ein 30er Schnitt. Beim Velothon in Berlin hatte ich glaube ein 38er, bei 120 Kilometer.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Entlacken ist ne sauerei mit Chemikalien und Sandstrahlen ist bei dem dünnen Aluminium nicht gut und teuer.


Ich habe mein Rahmen mit einem Negerpad komplett abgeschliffen, das war kein Problem und dabei geht kein Alumaterial ab. Beim Strahlen ist sicherlich ein Abtrag und die Oberfläche wird verdichtet und bei der Materialstärke könnte es ggf. zu einer Versprödung kommen.


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Hm doch ein lila Rennrad ... was ein Traum [emoji173]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Dann muss ich nur lernen in einer Gruppe zu fahren - Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall dann an Anfang März


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (20. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Er geb mal her und machte nen Bunny Hob aus dem Stand xD


Das ist jetzt aber nix ungewöhnliches oder? 
Als ich mein bike im November gekauft habe sah es auch Bombe aus! Jetzt nach geschätzten 500 km sehen die Ritzel nicht mehr so schön aus aber Shit Happens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (20. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nix ungewöhnliches oder?
> Als ich mein bike im November gekauft habe sah es auch Bombe aus! Jetzt nach geschätzten 500 km sehen die Ritzel nicht mehr so schön aus aber Shit Happens


Ne eigentlich nicht war trotzdem ganz cool da glaube ich 90% aller Fahrrad Verkäufer glaube ich sich gerade so aufm Fahrrad halten können [emoji6]

Glaube der Aufdruck aufm Ritzel wird relativ schnell weg sein, aber so schaut es erst mal Sehr Geil aus [emoji4]


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (20. Februar 2018)

Hab mal einen entlackten Rahmen von @KHUJAND gekauft, er macht das ganz ganz gut glaub ich.. und ohne Farbe ist auch ganz cool.


----------



## schleppi (20. Februar 2018)

Von MD nach BS wäre ne Überlegung letztes Jahr umgekehrt hatte ich kein Bock. Wegen Schnitt in der Gruppe kann Bene mit Sicherheit was sagen der ist doch letztes Jahr in der renngruppe mitgefahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Februar 2018)

Kurze Feierabendrunde in Hamburg in den Harburger Bergen 
Und durch Zufall noch ein selbst gebauten Bikepark entdeckt


----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hab mal einen entlackten Rahmen von @KHUJAND gekauft, er macht das ganz ganz gut glaub ich.. und ohne Farbe ist auch ganz cool.


Wir der dann trotzdem noch geklarlackt oder natureloxiert? Einfach ohne alles läuft der doch an  (mal ohne Schriftzüge und Farbe hat aber auf jeden Fall auch was  )


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Einfach ohne alles läuft der doch an


*Janick*, das ist sicherlich Reynolds Stahl. Da läuft nichts an. Stahlrahmen hat was.


----------



## eGlegacy (20. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janick*, das ist sicherlich Reynolds Stahl. Da läuft nichts an. Stahlrahmen hat was.


Ahhhh, ich war von Alu ausgegangen  Sehr schick!


----------



## webster1972 (20. Februar 2018)

Mh,ok,vor der Anfängerrunde wird sich gedrückt,muss ab morgen wieder zwei Wochen meinen grossen weissen Riesen pilotieren. Und dann mal sehn,dann sind alle Anfänger schon wieder Heizer und ich immernoch letzter! Mimimimimi


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Mh,ok,vor der Anfängerrunde wird sich gedrückt,muss ab morgen wieder zwei Wochen meinen grossen weissen Riesen pilotieren. Und dann mal sehn,dann sind alle Anfänger schon wieder Heizer und ich immernoch letzter! Mimimimimi


 Ai ai was lese ich da?Aber am 04.03 bist du ja wohl dabei??Oder muss ich böse werden


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Ok bei der Tour MD - BS hm werde ich dann wohl nicht das Rennen fahren sondern eher das mit der Fahrt nehmen. Ich will ja nicht die Schnecke unter den Rasern sein 

Die Bikes oben sind alle selbst lackiert ich bin beeindruckt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (20. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wegen Schnitt in der Gruppe kann Bene mit Sicherheit was sagen .



Also Jana ... wir hatten in der zweiten Verfolgergruppe glaube ich einen 36/37er Schnitt. Mit einem 34er Schnitt sind wir da das Reitlingstal hochgehämmert. [emoji106][emoji1362]
Aber wie gesagt ... das ist ein Rennen wo auch mal die Machete ausgepackt wird.

Ich kann dir aber empfehlen mal am Treff am Turm (jeden Sonntag 10Uhr am Schöppenstädter Turm) das „Gruppenfahren“ zu üben. Die Jungs und Mädels sind zwar auch sportiv aber es geht noch. Also von zart bis hart alles. 

Ansonsten gibt ein paar Mädels in BS die eine Rennradgruppe gegründet haben. Da ist meine meine Frau auch drin. Da gehts etwas „gemächlicher“ zu. Denke die fahren so im Schnitt 25. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir mal eine RTF empfehlen! Da gibts hier ein paar schöne in der Region! Und beachte: in einer RR Gruppe ist man immer 2-5 km/h schneller als alleine! Windschatten usw. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (20. Februar 2018)

Ich kann dir aber empfehlen mal am Treff am Turm (jeden Sonntag 10Uhr am Schöppenstädter Turm) das „Gruppenfahren“ zu üben. Die Jungs und Mädels sind zwar auch sportiv aber es geht noch. Also von zart bis hart alles.

Ja die Tat Jungs hab ich schon vorbeirasen sehen da bin ich raus glaube ich.  

Mädchengruppe das ist cool. Ich werde das mal diesen Sommer testen mit den RTFs.

Danke für deine/eure Hilfe


----------



## Tony- (21. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ahhhh, ich war von Alu ausgegangen  Sehr schick!


Ist Alu, steht bei mir in feuchtem Keller und läuft nicht an. Hier ein Thread zur dem Thema: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-raw-bikes.557270/page-114


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ist Alu,


Ok, Anton, dann würde ich wohl doch mit Klarlack den Rahmen schützen.
Adolfo hatte ihr Zuschauer im Bikepark. Auf dem ersten Bild sitzt jemand im Hintergrund auf einem Stuhl.


----------



## schleppi (21. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt ein paar Mädels in BS die eine Rennradgruppe gegründet haben. Da ist meine meine Frau auch drin. Da gehts etwas „gemächlicher“ zu. Denke die fahren so im Schnitt 25.


Also wieder fix gesund werden, oder bei den Frauen mitfahren .
Kann ja beides seinen Reiz haben. Aber ich denke mal gesund werden und den Schnitt wieder anheben ist Sinnvoller.

Bene fährst Du dieses Jahr wieder mit?


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Adolfo hatte ihr Zuschauer im Bikepark. Auf dem ersten Bild sitzt jemand im Hintergrund auf einem Stuhl.



Gut aufgepasst *Martin *da waren 2 kleine Jungs mit ihren bikes die haben sich gefragt warum wir so langsam über den Parkour fahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2018)

Adolfo, ich hoffe Du hat gleich gekontert und hast gesagt " wir fahren wenigstens noch Rad. Dein Vater liegt auf  der Couch und schaut nur Sport".


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Adolfo, ich hoffe Du hat gleich gekontert



Waren super nett  und wollten uns noch ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## DigitalB (21. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Bene fährst Du dieses Jahr wieder mit?



So so der Plan. Jedoch heirate ich zwei Tage vorher und am nächsten Tag fliegen wir auf Hochzeitsreise[emoji51][emoji848]

Ich sollte also tunlichst in keinen Sturz verwickelt werden [emoji23]

Also muss ich wohl vorne und auf Sieg fahren [emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (21. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Also muss ich wohl vorne und auf Sieg fahren


Wir könnten dir ja ein paar Helfer 
Zur Seite stellen damit wir dich ganz sicher ins  Ziel bringen also auf Sieg fahren


----------



## schleppi (23. Februar 2018)

So da ich immer noch nicht fit bin werde ich Samstag nicht fahren. Der Husten weigert sich weg zu gehen


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Der Husten weigert sich weg zu gehen



Gute Besserung  Florian 
Ich hoffe bis zum 04.03 bist du wieder fit


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> So da ich immer noch nicht fit bin werde ich Samstag nicht fahren. Der Husten weigert sich weg zu gehen


Weiterhin gute Besserung [emoji4] 

Erfreuliche Nachricht Bärbel hat den Standort gewechselt mit neuem Rekord beim Leasing Antrag von nur 4 Tagen hehe 






Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Februar 2018)

*Florian*, auch gute Besserung  und vielleicht bis Du nächsten Sonntag wieder fit.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bärbel hat den Standort gewechselt


*Chris*, herzlichen Glückwunsch; dann kann es ja los gehen.


----------



## Sirius6 (23. Februar 2018)

Zur allgemeinen Belustigung xD Das muss in Frankreich und in der Schweiz bei jedem Rad mitgeliefert werden [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (23. Februar 2018)

In DE musst du den ganzen Plastikmüll immer dabei haben, auch beim Rennratt gahren.


----------



## eGlegacy (23. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> In DE musst du den ganzen Plastikmüll immer dabei haben, auch beim Rennratt gahren.


Ja, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, müssten wir sogar an den MTBs das ganze Zeug dran haben, selbst wenn wir ausschließlich Feldwege fahren würden, da die meisten Feldwege öffentlich sind.

Sowas bescheuertes [emoji85]


----------



## Rockwell2018 (23. Februar 2018)

Brauch kein mensch! Also mach ich es auch nicht dran


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. Februar 2018)

@Sirius6 was machst du am Montag Vormittag?


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6 was machst du am Montag Vormittag?



Leider Arbeiten, habe Donnerstag Frei


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Leider Arbeiten, habe Donnerstag Frei


Mist, da muss ich wieder ran.
Darauf die Woche habe ich frei also weißt du Bescheid


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Mist, da muss ich wieder ran.
> Darauf die Woche habe ich frei also weißt du Bescheid


Da können wir am Mittwoch los legen [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2018)

Chris, da hast Du genug Material, das Rad schwerer zu machen und natürlich bunter.
Bei Canyon gab es nur Reflektoren und keine Lampen für vorn und hinten und eine Klingel; Luxus.


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Chris, da hast Du genug Material, das Rad schwerer zu machen und natürlich bunter.
> Bei Canyon gab es nur Reflektoren und keine Lampen für vorn und hinten und eine Klingel; Luxus.


Naja so wie ich das jetzt vom Verkäufer erklärt bekommen habe liegt das an einem Abkommen der Franzosen und Schweizer mit der Verkehrssicherheit. Also jedem Rad muss das Beiliegen...

Und ja die klingel ist Luxus xD Den DT Swiss Freilauf hört man gar nicht mehr [emoji1]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (24. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Zur allgemeinen Belustigung xD Das muss in Frankreich und in der Schweiz bei jedem Rad mitgeliefert werden [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Ja am MTb muss es sogar dran sei denn es wiegt unter 11 kg dann musst du das nur mit schleppen eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (24. Februar 2018)

Den DT Swiss Freilauf hört man gar nicht mehr [emoji1]


Dann musst du doch die Klingel dran bauen  Bisher war dein Freilauf unsere Klingel und die sind aus der Bahn gesprungen.


----------



## ThomasBS (24. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Den DT Swiss Freilauf hört man gar nicht mehr


Dann muss ich mit meinem Hope Freilauf aushelfen.


----------



## Schnubs (24. Februar 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mit meinem Hope Freilauf aushelfen.



Du hast auch so einen (Klingel) Freilauf echt laut die Dinger


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Du hast auch so einen (Klingel) Freilauf echt laut die Dinger


*Jana*, ihr müsst nicht so viel rollen. Bei Druck auf dem Pedal ist es leise.


----------



## Schnubs (24. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, ihr müsst nicht so viel rollen. Bei Druck auf dem Pedal ist es leise.


 Ah das ist der Fehler... Gut das du es sagst  Ich hab mich ja echt schon immer gewundert.


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Beim MTB Hope und beim RR DT. Jedesmal wenn ich RR fahre und rolle muss ich erstmal schauen ob mein Hinterrad noch da ist weil ich nichts höre.  Ich glaube ich sollte mal beides auf Hope umbauen sonst komme ich durcheinander


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Da können wir am Mittwoch los legen [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Wenn du willst kann ich dich und dein bike auch mit dem Auto mitnehmen dann musst du nicht mit dem nervigen Zug fahren


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kann ich dich und dein bike auch mit dem Auto mitnehmen dann musst du nicht mit dem nervigen Zug fahren


Das wäre natürlich Sehr Geil  Wäre nur die Frage wo es hin gehen soll?  Richtung Wolfenbüttel ist ja der Alte Bombenkrater der auch mehr Sprünge bietet oder halt mehr ne Waldtour aller Martin  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Bombenkrater ist auch geprahlt. Die Frage ist ob sie da schon wieder aufgeräumt haben da lag ne Menge in der Gegend rum. Vielleicht geht es die Tage ja langsam das ich wieder fahren kann. Dann fahre ich beide kuhlen im lechlumer Holz mal ab. Die Frage ist halt was die Bronchitis sagt. Aber wenn ich schon Urlaub hab muss wenigstens ne kurze Tour die Tage drin sein und das ist ja genau vor der Haustür. Nervt schon das ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Nervt schon das ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahren kann.



Das glaube ich dir gerne *Florian *ich hoffe du bist bald durch damit

Ich komme grade von der *Winterchallange* zurück ich bin die heute das erste mal mit Martin gefahren  ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen Hammer Strecke  riesen  Gaudi
Danke Martin für das navigieren


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2018)

*Florian* weiterhin gute Besserung.
*Adolfo* Du bist gut drauf. Mit meiner Streckenkenntnis und ohne den kurzen Fußmarsch an der Kieskuhle; leider sind die Wasserdurchfahrten jetzt eine Eisfläche  und ohne Spikes liegt man da flach, wäre da sicherlich noch paar Minuten drin gewesen.




Nächstes mal mit Hardtail und nach dem Lanzarote Urlaub versuchen wir die 1:15 zu knacken.


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich komme grade von der *Winterchallange* zurück ich bin die heute das erste mal mit Martin gefahren  ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen Hammer Strecke  riesen  Gaudi
> Danke Martin für das navigieren


Ich würde ja gerne . Am besten auch mit Martin und dir dann kann Martin navigieren und wir Gas machen


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> halt mehr ne Waldtour aller Martin


*Chris*, Winterchallange 2018.


----------



## Sirius6 (24. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, Winterchallange 2018.


Stimmt gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm gehabt, danke  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nächstes mal mit Hardtail und nach dem Lanzarote Urlaub versuchen wir die 1:15 zu knacken.


*Martin die 7 *Monate Training mit der *Motte *machen  sich bezahlt  ja mit dem *HT *bekommen wir eine bessere Zeit locker hin 
Dann muss *Ole nachlegen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (24. Februar 2018)

Was ist denn eine Winterchallenge? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ogoe (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Dann muss *Ole nachlegen *


Bisschen Luft ist ja noch da 
Aber wenn Du jetzt schon in der Woche auf meiner alten Laufrunde in Harburg trainierst bekomme ich langsam Angst.
Ich glaube ich Dreh mal lieber noch ne kleine Runde.
Ole


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin die 7 *Monate Training mit der *Motte *machen  sich bezahlt  ja mit dem *HT *bekommen wir eine bessere Zeit locker hin
> Dann muss *Ole nachlegen *


Wer hat denn noch nen HT?????
HMM muss ich ja noch mehr trainieren damit ich mit dem Fully mitkomme


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Winterchallenge?


Die Winterchallange ist eine kleine MTB runde im Norden von Braunschweig die Martin ausgearbeitet hat und wo gegen die Uhr gefahren wird um sich so ein wenig zu messen. Allerdings mit Spaß also kein Verbissenes Rennen sondern einfach schauen wo man steht und Spaß haben beim biken


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch nen HT?????


Martin hat doch auch eins mir fallen da schon ein paar ein


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du jetzt schon in der Woche auf meiner alten Laufrunde in Harburg trainierst bekomme ich langsam Angst.


*Ole * super Gelände zum laufen und Mtb  obwohl es nicht die Mega HM sind kommt man da auch schnell an seine Grenzen
Mein Kumpel hat mir letzte Woche mal gezeigt was ich für ein Trainingsrückstand  habe


----------



## Tony- (24. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch nen HT?????




 

Stahl auf dicken Schlapen 
Beim Fully habe ich gestern erst die Reifen nachgepumpt damit er keinen Standplatten kriegt..


----------



## KevlonX (24. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Die Winterchallange ist eine kleine MTB runde im Norden von Braunschweig die Martin ausgearbeitet hat und wo gegen die Uhr gefahren wird um sich so ein wenig zu messen. Allerdings mit Spaß also kein Verbissenes Rennen sondern einfach schauen wo man steht und Spaß haben beim biken


Ist die Winterchallenge denn irgendwo online als GPS-Route verfügbar? 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (24. Februar 2018)

Hier sind alle Infos von Martin zusammenhefasst:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2231354#comment-1289151
Zeiten eintrahen nicht vergessen


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2018)

*Anton* und *Florian*, danke für die Unterstützung und weiterleiten der Info zur unserer Winterchallange 2018.
Morgen oder Montag werde ich unsere Sonntagtour vorbereiten. Ich hoffe es wird nicht zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Martin hat doch auch eins mir fallen da schon ein paar ein


... aber auch noch 26er.


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Warum ? Martin 26 ist die einzig wahre laufradgröße . Egal was der neumodische Kram alles bringen soll. Oldschool


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. Februar 2018)

@Sirius6  ich bin von der winterchallenge ausgegangen.
Ich werde sie wohl Montag mal abfahren  20 km sollten ja relativ fix zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Martin 26 ist die einzig wahre laufradgröße


 Macht doch mal eine Probefahrt  dann wollte ihr nie wieder absteigen


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich werde sie wohl Montag mal abfahren  20 km sollten ja relativ fix zu schaffen sein.


 Kann ich nur empfehlen am besten ist das natürlich mindestens zu zweit da kann man sich etwas gegenseitig pushen


----------



## schleppi (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Macht doch mal eine Probefahrt  dann wollte ihr nie wieder absteigen


Sagt der der ein Fahrrad besitzt wo die Hälfte der federgabel fehlt. War wohl zu teuer was


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen am besten ist das natürlich mindestens zu zweit da kann man sich etwas gegenseitig pushen


Ja das stimmt aber leider ist das bei mir leider aktuell schwer abzupassen.
Bin sowieso mal gespannt wie mich komoot diese Strecke lang navigieren wird.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Sagt der der ein Fahrrad besitzt wo die Hälfte der federgabel fehlt.


FSI fährt sich schon sehr agil
Was mich nervt sind die Wartungsarbeiten bei Cannondale  daher überlege ich eventuell zu ....wechseln


----------



## KevlonX (24. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> FSI fährt sich schon sehr agil
> Was mich nervt sind die Wartungsarbeiten bei Cannondale  daher überlege ich eventuell zu ....wechseln


Ich dachte, dass die Lefty mit den Nadellagern unanfälliger ist? Hatte das FSI damals auch auf dem Zettel. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (24. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die Lefty mit den Nadellagern unanfälliger ist?


Das quietschen zum Beispiel bei Nässe oder bei - Temperaturen nervt einfach und das hohe Gewicht  aber das soll ja jetzt bei der neuen alles besser werden 
Vom Fahrverhalten genial


----------



## torstiohneh (24. Februar 2018)

*Martin* und *Adolfo*, eigentlich hatte ich auch geplant die Winterchallenge heute zu fahren. Wollte mit dem Rad anreisen, habe dann wegen des kalten Ostwindes verzichtet.
Stattdessen bin ich eine Asphaltrunde mit dem Crossbike gefahren, meine Winterrunde zusammen mit der Aspaltrunde die Martin gefahren ist, 39,9 km waren es. 
Bin aber von Wasbüttel direkt nach Martinsbüttel gefahren und habe wegen des Ostwindes auf Martins Alternative verzichtet.
Schade, dass es zwischen Grassel und Bevenrode keinen Radweg gibt, sonst wäre es die perfekte Winter-Nightride-Runde.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (25. Februar 2018)

Sag mal kann mir einer von euch einen Helm empfehlen? Folgende Helme habe ich getestet :    
uvex jackyl hde (Favorit)
Uvex Finale (zu klobig)
Abus Hyban (zu klobig)


----------



## Sirius6 (25. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Sag mal kann mir einer von euch einen Helm empfehlen? Folgende Helme habe ich getestet :
> uvex jackyl hde (Favorit)
> Uvex Finale (zu klobig)
> Abus Hyban (zu klobig)


Der UVEX Jackyl ist schon sehr Geil, hatte meinen ersten Helm ohne das Wissen gekauft das es auch Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel gibt 

Kann nich mal rein schauen in den Test von der Enduro die hatten da auch sehr schöne Modelle getestet 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Sag mal kann mir einer von euch einen Helm empfehlen?


*iXS Trail RS EVO *
Oder * Kask *
Habe beide bin super zufrieden


----------



## schleppi (25. Februar 2018)

Leute lest euch nicht alle Test in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften durch, sondern fragt Leute die sowas besitzen und wenn nicht hier dann schaut doch einfach ins Unterforum für Klamotten. Die Test sind genau wie Statistiken. 
Mal abgesehen davon wenn Du einen Fullface haben möchtest kauf dir einen vernünftigen und dann einen Helm für normales fahren im Wald. Nicht einen Kompromiss aus beiden der vielleicht auch noch leicht sein soll. Die abnehmbaren Kinnbügel halten im Bikepark auch nichts aus, da ist es sicherer mit einem normalen Endurohelm zu fahren. Gab schon Leute da steckte der Bügel nach nem Sturz im Kiefer. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (25. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *iXS Trail *


Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen und den fahre ich auch im Bikepark.


----------



## Sirius6 (25. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Leute lest euch nicht alle Test in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften durch, sondern fragt Leute die sowas besitzen und wenn nicht hier dann schaut doch einfach ins Unterforum für Klamotten. Die Test sind genau wie Statistiken.
> Mal abgesehen davon wenn Du einen Fullface haben möchtest kauf dir einen vernünftigen und dann einen Helm für normales fahren im Wald. Nicht einen Kompromiss aus beiden der vielleicht auch noch leicht sein soll. Die abnehmbaren Kinnbügel halten im Bikepark auch nichts aus, da ist es sicherer mit einem normalen Endurohelm zu fahren. Gab schon Leute da steckte der Bügel nach nem Sturz im Kiefer. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.





schleppi schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen und den fahre ich auch im Bikepark.


Habt schon recht, bin jetzt auch nicht unzufrieden mir meinem Cube  

Verletzungen trotz Kinnbügel ist krass [emoji51]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (25. Februar 2018)

Man darf nicht vergessen der Bügel wird nur eingeklickt, da ist bei weitem nicht so eine stabile Verbindung wie beim Fullface auch wenn es so aussieht


----------



## Tony- (25. Februar 2018)

Helm ist wie Sattel, Schuh, Jacke oder Hose entweder es sitzt richtig und passt oder eben nicht, daher schwierig zu empfehlen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> meine Winterrunde zusammen mit der Aspaltrunde die Martin gefahren ist, 39,9 km waren es.


*Torsten*, Du bist auf jeden Fall frostresistant. Da wir gestern ja Ostwind hatten, waren leider die Freistrecken der Challange immer Gegen- oder Seitenwind und das war schon etwas unangenehm. Ich glaube auf der freien Pläne war dies recht frisch im Gesicht. Ich weis ja nicht ob Du bei der Südtour dabei bist, wenn nicht, könntest Du ja mit deinem Kumpel die Challange abfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Helm ist wie Sattel, Schuh, Jacke oder Hose entweder es sitzt richtig und passt oder eben nicht, daher schwierig zu empfehlen.


Dies sehe ich ähnlich. Ich fahre mittlerweile nur noch Uvex; früher Giro. Ich finde die Riemenverstellung bei Uvex mit der Rastung sehr praktisch. Man kann schneller den Helm anpassen, wenn man z.B. mit Kopftuch fährt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2018)

Heute mal ein wenig spazieren gewesen und die Winterchallange müssen wir bei der Kälte an der Bienroder Kieskuhle etwas ändern.


 


 
Leider ist der Trail am Ufer eine Eisbahn und wir müssen zur Zeit ein kleinen Fussmarsch machen und dann die Treppe rauf und die nächste wieder runter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2018)

*Torsten*, die Baumhindernisse am Trail von Bechtsbüttel zur Kieskuhle wurden entfernt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2018)

*Florian*, wie war der " nichts ist verboten Tag". Alles Gute.


----------



## Schnubs (25. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, wie war der " nichts ist verboten Tag". Alles Gute.


Ach ja alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (25. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Florian*, wie war der " nichts ist verboten Tag". Alles Gute.


Danke euch . Soweit ganz gut. Halt arbeitsreich. Erst Kuchen backen und zum Abendbrot noch Schnitzel und Braunschweiger Klump machen. Aber nun gibt es noch nen schönes weizen und dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Braunschweiger Klump machen



Was macht ihr hier in bs für Sachen


----------



## schleppi (25. Februar 2018)

Sowas ist selbst in Portugal bekannt . Aber keine Angst mit Chorizo kann ich auch kochen .


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Braunschweiger Klump machen. Ist
> Kloßteig  in Braunschweig


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das andere Querholz sieht ja auch übel aus. Wo liegen die. Ist dies , das kleine Waldstück bei Isenbüttel, wo deine Aufzeichnung eine Sackgasse ist. Dort verläuft eigentlich ein Trail.


Ja genau *Martin*, die Bäume liegen dort auf dem Trail . 
Habe noch einen anderen Weg ausprobiert, aber da ging es auch weiter.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, da liegt mal nichts rum.


Ein paar Mal musste ich am Allerkanal absteigen, da lagen aber nur kleine Baumstämme.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos


Danke .


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Du bist auf jeden Fall frostresistant.


Na ja ich bin eigentlich eher ein Freund der warmen Temperaturen.
Trotzdem habe ich gestern nicht gefroren. 
Bei Kälte muss ich mich erstmal überwinden loszufahren, aber wenn ich mich nach ein paar km warmgekurbelt habe ist alles gut.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch nen HT?????






 

Ich auch, mehr brauche ich auf den Trails hier um Braunschweig und Gifhorn auch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ja genau *Martin*, die Bäume liegen dort auf dem Trail





torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ein paar Mal musste ich am Allerkanal absteigen, da lagen aber nur kleine Baumstämme.


*Torsten*, das finde ich ja gar nicht gut. Ich hatte gedacht der Gifhornerraum wäre etwas verschont geblieben. Gott sei Dank für die Gifhornrunden ist noch ein wenig Zeit von Waggum aus und dann werde ich es ein wenig begradigen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich auch, mehr brauche ich auf den Trails hier um Braunschweig und Gifhorn auch nicht.


Bei dem Untergrund reicht ein Hardtail . Sieht nach Panzerringstrasse aus. Bei dem gefrorenen Boden hat aber ein Fully mehr Komfort und der Rücken wird geschont.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei Kälte muss ich mich erstmal überwinden loszufahren


Wollte heute eigentlich die Tour für Sonntag testen, aber -7° schrecken mich ab.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (26. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wollte heute eigentlich die Tour für Sonntag testen, aber -7° schrecken mich ab.


Ich wollte heute eigentlich die winterchallenge fahren aber es ist eindeutig zu kalt!
Mein bike würde mich erschlagen wenn ich es bei dem Wetter auf dem Fahrradträger schnallen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (26. Februar 2018)

Bestes Wetter draussen . Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch vom Arzt Verbot bekommen. Studio darf ich draußen Radfahren ist erstmal Pause. Donnerstag sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (26. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Bestes Wetter draussen . Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch vom Arzt Verbot bekommen. Studio darf ich draußen Radfahren ist erstmal Pause. Donnerstag sehen wir weiter.


Ohh was ist da los?


----------



## schleppi (26. Februar 2018)

Bronchitis


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute eigentlich die winterchallenge fahren aber es ist eindeutig zu kalt!


Ja ist sehr frisch geworden 
Warte aber nicht zulange sonst versinken die Räder im Schlamm


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Februar 2018)

*Rockwell 2018*

Bist du am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## Rockwell2018 (26. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Rockwell 2018*
> 
> Bist du am Sonntag dabei?


Das weiß ich leider noch nicht. Es kann sein das ich arbeiten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider noch nicht. Es kann sein das ich arbeiten muss


Sonntag arbeiten.


----------



## schleppi (27. Februar 2018)

So was musste ich bis vor kurzem auch noch. Brauch ich nicht mehr. Montag bis Freitag reicht vollkommen aus. Martin ich befürchte mal das das bis Sonntag nichts wird.  allerdings jetzt unbedingt was riskieren nur um MTB zu fahren möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sonntag arbeiten.


Ja aktuell drehen die bei uns durch 7tage Nachtschicht und 7 Tage Frühschicht die Mehrarbeit wird zwar königlich entlohnt aber der Rest bleibt auf der strecke.


----------



## schleppi (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ja aktuell drehen die bei uns durch 7tage Nachtschicht und 7 Tage Frühschicht die Mehrarbeit wird zwar königlich entlohnt aber der Rest bleibt auf der strecke.


Das hatte ich bei Rewe auch. Viel Geld wenig Freizeit und Familie. Da hab ich dann gesagt scheiss aufs Geld. Nun arbeite ich nur noch eine Schicht, zwar Nachts anfangen, aber habe wieder Zeit und verdiene gerade mal 500 Euro weniger als bei Rewe. Das kann ich locker verkraften, da ich immer noch mehr Netto habe als ein Großteil in Deutschland Brutto.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Ja wenn ich das Geld was ich jetzt verdiene wo anders verdienen würde wäre ich schon weg! Selbst 500 Euro weniger verdien ich nirgendwo anders für die Arbeit


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

SO ich bin für Sonntag raus


----------



## Schnubs (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> SO ich bin für Sonntag raus



Gute Besserung


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


 Ich bin nicht krank ich muss nur arbeiten


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht krank ich muss nur arbeiten


Fast das selbe  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht krank ich muss nur arbeiten



Oh sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

So Jungs erste Ausfahrt mit Bärbel gemacht  

Ziehe ich mal ein kleines Fazit:

Das Rad fährt sich trotz seiner 29er Räder sehr Agil und Direkt im Gelände. 
Durch den Climbswitch und die Low Compressions Einstellung an der Federgabel und Dämpfer lässt es sich trotz des großen Federwegs sehr gut pedalieren auf Feldwegen und Zwischenstraßen.

Die Gangschaltung ist Präzise und Knackig und fast nicht hörbar und bittet mit ihren 12 Gängen mehr als genug Spielraum um anzufahren als auch Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen, dabei hat mir nie ein Zwischengang gefehlt 

Die ab Werk montierten Reifen Maxxis DHR und DHF sind wirklich sehr gut bis jetzt muss aber noch unter anderen Bedingungen schauen 

Apropo Pedalieren, dank Jana konnte ich heute mal mit Click Pedalen fahren testen da ich ja die Crankbrother Mallet DH am Rad habe, die großen Standfläche fühlen sich fast an wie ein Flatpedal an den man einrasten kann und pedaliert deutlich runder und konstanter  Bin übrigens 2x Umgefallen xD 

Zum Ende der Tour sind wir noch auf dem Schulgelände in Vechelde Treppen gefahren, fährt sich Butterweich und habe es mir nich nehmen lassen einen kleinen Drop zu fahren bei dem das Rad mal schön durch Federn konnte  

Zum Schluss noch ein Paar Bilder der Testfahrt 
























Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Da ist auch dein "drop"?


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Da ist auch dein "drop"?


Waren 40cm vielleicht etwas mehr sieht man leider nicht auf dem Bild, will mehr xD Fühl mich echt sicher auf dem Bike  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2018)

Da *Rockwell 2018* am Sonntag für unser Bruttosozialprodukt arbeiten muss  und damit ausfällt steht bei *Chris* wohl nichts im Wege; neues Rad ist da. *Jana* ist ja mit am Start und Steffi wird auch dabei sein.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> So Jungs erste Ausfahrt mit Bärbel gemacht


*Chrissi *Glückwunsch was man so auf den Bildern sieht Top gefällt 
Was hast du für einen Antrieb?
Ist das die GX  Sram ?


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Chrissi *Glückwunsch was man so auf den Bildern sieht Top gefällt
> Was hast du für einen Antrieb?
> Ist das die GX  Sram ?


Jope ist die SRAM GX Eagle Gruppe mit 10-50 Zähnen und vorne an der Kurbel sind es 32 Zähne  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (27. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da *Rockwell 2018* am Sonntag für unser Bruttosozialprodukt arbeiten muss  und damit ausfällt steht bei *Chris* wohl nichts im Wege; neues Rad ist da. *Jana* ist ja mit am Start und Steffi wird auch dabei sein.



Ja bin dabei um 9 ist richtig? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Februar 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> bin dabei um 9 ist richtig?


Ja um 9 ist richtig  Einladung 
Kommt ja noch von Martin


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da *Rockwell 2018* am Sonntag für unser Bruttosozialprodukt arbeiten muss  und damit ausfällt steht bei *Chris* wohl nichts im Wege; neues Rad ist da. *Jana* ist ja mit am Start und Steffi wird auch dabei sein.


Leider klappt es diesen Sonntag nicht :-( Werde die Wochen drauf mehr fahren um endlich mal wieder Ausdauer aufzubauen 

Wobei auch mein größtes Problem vorher war das ich einfach zu Doof war und gedacht habe das es auch ohne Frühstück klappt... Hatte mit Jana heute nen kleinen Happen vorher gegessen und der Effekt mit den ausgebrannten Muskeln ist nicht mal halb so stark gewesen... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (27. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Kurbel sind es 32 Zähne


Sollte ja reichen für das Gelände hier


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sollte ja reichen für das Gelände hier


Ist noch Luft nach oben in Kassette vorhanden  

Aber lässt sich sehr angenehm fahren da man auch nicht zwischen den Kurbel Blättern hin und her schaltet wegen zwischengängen, was ich nicht unangenehm empfand aber mit den 12 Gängen hat man mehr als genug Auswahl an Gängen um effektiv vorwärts zu kommen  

Glaube auch das 1x11 System von Shimano ist nicht verkehrt  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Werde die Wochen drauf mehr fahren um endlich mal wieder Ausdauer aufzubauen


Nächste Woche Mittwoch hast du Zeit hast du gesagt richtig? Wieviel km fährst du so im Schnitt wenn du unterwegs bist?


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch hast du Zeit hast du gesagt richtig? Wieviel km fährst du so im Schnitt wenn du unterwegs bist?


Jap nächster Mittwoch steht [emoji869]Aktuell nicht erwähnenswert da ich überhaupt nicht fit bin, zumindest im vergleich zu den Jungs. Entspannte 25km Runde im Gelände ist aber drin.

Weiß ja nicht wie es um deine Fitness bestellt ist hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Wobei auch mein größtes Problem vorher war das ich einfach zu Doof war und gedacht habe das es auch ohne Frühstück klappt



Und was nicht fehlen sollte finde ich ist Magnesium.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wie es um deine Fitness bestellt ist hehe



Angefangen habe ich mir einer 44 km runde mittlererweile bin ich bei 62 km angekommen. Wobei leider noch keine Berge bei waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Angefangen habe ich mir einer 44 km runde mittlererweile bin ich bei 62 km angekommen. Wobei leider noch keine Berge bei waren


Dann treffen wir uns in der Mitte mit pausen bei zirka 30-35km würde ich sagen hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns in der Mitte mit pausen bei zirka 30-35km würde ich sagen hehe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Wir können Mittwoch ja erstmal die winterchallenge fahren oder wir fahren gleich in den elm  worauf ich ehrlich gesagt schon extremes Bedürfnis habe  ich will Berge runter ballern


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wir können Mittwoch ja erstmal die winterchallenge fahren oder wir fahren gleich in den elm  worauf ich ehrlich gesagt schon extremes Bedürfnis habe  ich will Berge runter ballern [emoji38]


Elm wäre ich auch dafür [emoji16] Muss aber gestehen das ich keine Trails im Elm kenne... Auf runter Ballern hab ich auch Bock [emoji869]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (27. Februar 2018)

Hmm kann man sich da nicht evtl Wege bai komoot klauen oder im Netz? Du hast doch ein navi oder?


----------



## Sirius6 (27. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Hmm kann man sich da nicht evtl Wege bai komoot klauen oder im Netz? Du hast doch ein navi oder?


Navi habe ich und über Komoot kann ich auch planen, wird sich schon was finden  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (28. Februar 2018)

Im Elm könnte ich euch die Eine oder andere Strecke zeigen, hätte Mittwoch auch Zeit.

Dabei fällt mir ein, existiert eigentlich so etwas wie eine WhatsApp Gruppe?


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Im Elm könnte ich euch die Eine oder andere Strecke zeigen, hätte Mittwoch auch Zeit.
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein, existiert eigentlich so etwas wie eine WhatsApp Gruppe?



Das wäre natürlich der Hammer wenn du uns den Guide machen kannst  

Whatsapp Gruppe wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Muss aber gestehen das ich keine Trails im Elm kenne.[emoji869]



Ich würde mal ganz großkotzig behaupteten das ich im Elm und der Asse schon 85-90% aller Trails gefahren bin. [emoji849]

Wir können gerne im Sommer eine „alle Trails des Nordelm-Tour machen“ [emoji111]️

Aber wer runter will muss auch hoch fahren können  

Manche Trails findest du nicht bei komoot! Oder komoot sagt da wäre ein Trail, aber es ist nur eine Schneise vom Harvester. 

Hier mal eine kleine Runde...zum testen [emoji111]️

https://www.strava.com/routes/8451576


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Im Elm könnte ich euch die Eine oder andere Strecke zeigen, hätte Mittwoch auch Zeit.
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein, existiert eigentlich so etwas wie eine WhatsApp Gruppe?



Es existiert eine WhatsApp Gruppe zum klären von Touren etc. 

PN mit vollständigen Namen an mich, ich füge dich hinzu 

Mutig bei dem Wetter in den Elm zu fahren. Als ich letzte Woche da war, empfand ich die Eisschichten am Ende der Abfahrten als äußerst unangenehm ... glaub mir Eis ist härter als Knochen [emoji23]‍♂️[emoji849]

Aber zumindest wird man nicht dreckig. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Mutig bei dem Wetter in den Elm zu fahren.


*Bene *wenn der Elm  wieder befahrbar ist bin ich gerne dabei  mit einer gewissen Grundfitness macht es natürlich noch mehr Spaß  da muss ich dir zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns in der Mitte mit pausen bei zirka 30-35km würde ich sagen hehe


Jungs, fahrt erst mal flach , denn von der Roten Wiese mit einmal Elm hoch sind das mindestens 42 Kilometer, also nichts. Wenn wir mitte der Saison fitter sind, fahren wir natürlich auch in den Elm. Da ich nicht alle Strecken dokumentiere, denn wir wollen ja gemeinsam Braunschweig und Umgebung erkunden, sind hier paar Routen die ich mal hochgeladen habe.

https://www.bikemap.net/de/u/mtb_gruppe_bs/routes/

Bei Eis und Schnee würde ich ohne Spikes Abfahrten meiden, denn dann kann die Saison später beginnen.


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jungs, fahrt erst mal flach


Das denke ich mir die ganze Zeit schon. Wenn ich im flachen keine 60km Tour mit ein wenig Schnitt schaffe brauche ich gar nicht an 30 oder 40km Elm denken denn dann bin ich mehr am schieben als alles andere. Aber gut das muss jeder selber wissen. Gibt ja auch genug die im Deister hochschieben um dann runter zu ballern


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz großkotzig behaupteten das ich im Elm und der Asse schon 85-90% aller Trails gefahren bin. [emoji849]
> 
> Wir können gerne im Sommer eine „alle Trails des Nordelm-Tour machen“ [emoji111]️
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Das klingt schon mal sehr schön wenn jemand dabei ist der die Touren auch kennt und vielleicht vorher einen warnen kann wenn es etwas ruppiger wird  

Auf der vorgeschlagenen Tour würde ich tot gehen, glaube das kann ich noch nicht hehe 

Aber dann habe ich nen Ziel 





DigitalB schrieb:


> Es existiert eine WhatsApp Gruppe zum klären von Touren etc.
> 
> PN mit vollständigen Namen an mich, ich füge dich hinzu
> 
> ...



Dann wird es wohl die Winterchallenge, die ja Grundlegend bei Unter Null als auch im Positiven Temperatur Bereich gut fahrbar ist, habe nichts gegen Abenteuer aber umbedingt mich bei voller Fahrt in den Staub / Matsch legen wollte ich nicht xD

Ist den die Whatsapp Gruppe auch zum klären von Spontanen Fahrten gedacht oder nur für die geplanten die ja auch per eMail verteilt werden?  [emoji57]



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jungs, fahrt erst mal flach , denn von der Roten Wiese mit einmal Elm hoch sind das mindestens 42 Kilometer, also nichts. Wenn wir mitte der Saison fitter sind, fahren wir natürlich auch in den Elm. Da ich nicht alle Strecken dokumentiere, denn wir wollen ja gemeinsam Braunschweig und Umgebung erkunden, sind hier paar Routen die ich mal hochgeladen habe.
> 
> https://www.bikemap.net/de/u/mtb_gruppe_bs/routes/
> 
> Bei Eis und Schnee würde ich ohne Spikes Abfahrten meiden, denn dann kann die Saison später beginnen.



Wie gesagt die Winterchallenge wäre dann die interessante Option die man nächsten Mittwoch fahren kann 

Glaube Spikes sind nicht mal erforderlich aber halt sehr Breite Reifen ( bei 26ern bin ich mir nicht sicher wie breit es die Reifen gibt) und wirklich niedriger Druck aufn Reifen  




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Die Gruppe ist für alle ausfahren gedacht. Egal ob spontan oder länger geplant. 
Davon mal ab wen  im elm Eis ist dann kannst du auch mit nem Platten fahren und es hilft nicht. Da brauchst du dann wirklich Spikes und das sage ich dir obwohl ich der Meinung bin das man hier auf Spikes verzichten kann. Aber wenn es erstmal bergab geht dann hast du ein echtes Problem wenn du auf Eis kommst. Habe das im deister schon durch und das obwohl ich schon ein paar Jahre fahre. Aber glaub mir das tut weh.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Glaube Spikes sind nicht mal erforderlich aber halt sehr Breite Reifen ( bei 26ern bin ich mir nicht sicher wie breit es die Reifen gibt) und wirklich niedriger Druck aufn Reifen


Glaub mir, auf Eis bremsen nur Spikes und egal wie dein Druck auf den Reifen ist. Da keine Verzahnung zwischen Reifen und Untergrund stattfindet rutsch man weg und bei Spurrielen wie z.B vereiste Reifenspuren im Schnee hast Du keine Chance , aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug. Tut halt weh.


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Die Gruppe ist für alle ausfahren gedacht. Egal ob spontan oder länger geplant.
> Davon mal ab wen  im elm Eis ist dann kannst du auch mit nem Platten fahren und es hilft nicht. Da brauchst du dann wirklich Spikes und das sage ich dir obwohl ich der Meinung bin das man hier auf Spikes verzichten kann. Aber wenn es erstmal bergab geht dann hast du ein echtes Problem wenn du auf Eis kommst. Habe das im deister schon durch und das obwohl ich schon ein paar Jahre fahre. Aber glaub mir das tut weh.





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Glaub mir, auf Eis bremsen nur Spikes und egal wie dein Druck auf den Reifen ist. Da keine Verzahnung zwischen Reifen und Untergrund stattfindet rutsch man weg und bei Spurrielen wie z.B vereiste Reifenspuren im Schnee hast Du keine Chance , aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug. Tut halt weh.


Ok dann verzichte ich wohl auf die Erfahrung und verlasse mich auf euch hehe Das Problem ist ja auch sobald es gefroren ist gibt es weder Hecken noch Matsch der einen ein wenig abfängt hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ok dann verzichte ich wohl auf die Erfahrung und verlasse mich auf euch hehe Das Problem ist ja auch sobald es gefroren ist gibt es weder Hecken noch Matsch der einen ein wenig abfängt hehe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ne es gibt eigentlich nur noch Eis da der Boden ja generell gefroren ist.

Wenn Du nicht ganz so viele Höhenmeter haben möchtest könnte ich dir sobald ich wieder fahren darf eine Runde durch die Asse anbieten da kommste dann auf 500 bis 600 Hm aber teilweise kurze Anstiege und runter kannste auch Gas machen.


----------



## Schnubs (28. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ne es gibt eigentlich nur noch Eis da der Boden ja generell gefroren ist.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht ganz so viele Höhenmeter haben möchtest könnte ich dir sobald ich wieder fahren darf eine Runde durch die Asse anbieten da kommste dann auf 500 bis 600 Hm aber teilweise kurze Anstiege und runter kannste auch Gas machen.



Asse da bin ich dabei. Ist ja fast wie Heimaturlaub [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt, ab den 20.03 werde ich (jeden) Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde  vom Prinzenpark aus organisieren und anbieten. Wir werden und langsam vom flachen ins wellige (Elm / Asse) bewegen. 

Die Startuhrzeit wird denke ich in den Monaten März/April --> 17:00/ 17:30 sein, und dann wenn es länger hell ist um die die länger arbeiten müssen auf 18:00/18:30 setzen. 

Donnerstags ist die Startuhrzeit 18:00Uhr und wird vom MTV/Unisport organisiert. Meldung hierfür läuft über die WhatsApp Gruppe über Stefan Hanson

 Aber ich werde nochmal (wenn ich Zeit) habe was basteln und in die Gruppe schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Bene *wenn der Elm  wieder befahrbar ist bin ich gerne dabei  mit einer gewissen Grundfitness macht es natürlich noch mehr Spaß  da muss ich dir zustimmen



Ich habe noch nie einen Südländer am Berg kotzen sehen ^^ ... mal gucken ob ich dieses Jahr in diesen Genuss komme ^^ 
Kauf dir lieber als viertrad ein Renner ... das macht auch spaß


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das klingt schon mal sehr schön wenn jemand dabei ist der die Touren auch kennt und vielleicht vorher einen warnen kann wenn es etwas ruppiger wird



Es Wird nicht gewarnt ^^ --> lernen durch Schmerz 
Nein natürlich! Manche Abfahrten sind nicht ohne und es hat den einen oder anderen schon eine Nacht in der Notaufnahme beschert! Daher ist das schon sinnig. Mich selber hat es auch schon häufig genug zerrissen und daher weiß ich wovon ich rede. Daher nehme ich niemanden ohne Helm mit wenn ich den Guide spiele. Die Soße will ich mir nicht angucken wenn der jenige mit dem Gesicht den Stein geküsst hat ....



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl die Winterchallenge, die ja Grundlegend bei Unter Null als auch im Positiven Temperatur Bereich gut fahrbar ist, habe nichts gegen Abenteuer aber umbedingt mich bei voller Fahrt in den Staub / Matsch legen wollte ich nicht xD


Die Winterrunde ist top! Ich werde die Tage mal mit Zug auf der Kette fahren...



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ist den die Whatsapp Gruppe auch zum klären von Spontanen Fahrten gedacht oder nur für die geplanten die ja auch per eMail verteilt werden?  [emoji57]



Sie ist für sowohl als auch gedacht. Der eigentliche Hintergrund ist das ich keine Lust hatte zwischen 5 MTB-Gruppen hin und herzuspringen. daher habe ich vor 3 Jahren die WA-Gruppe gegründet. Wenn jemand fahren will, Fragt er ab und wer kann sagt zu. Ich will dort keine Geschichten über Omas Krankheit, usw usw hören. Mal eine technische Frage, kurzes Fachsimpeln, mal ein Foto , alles kein Problem.

Sollte dort einer aus dem Ruder laufen, dann schmeißen die Admins ihn raus. Wir sind zZ. 78 Leute in der Gruppe. Wenn da jeder jeden scheiß kommentiert, ufert das schnell aus.

Aber ich denke das System funktioniert ... und wer will kann natürlich jederzeit die Gruppe verlassen ;-)


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Es Wird nicht gewarnt ^^ --> lernen durch Schmerz
> Nein natürlich! Manche Abfahrten sind nicht ohne und es hat den einen oder anderen schon eine Nacht in der Notaufnahme beschert! Daher ist das schon sinnig. Mich selber hat es auch schon häufig genug zerrissen und daher weiß ich wovon ich rede. Daher nehme ich niemanden ohne Helm mit wenn ich den Guide spiele. Die Soße will ich mir nicht angucken wenn der jenige mit dem Gesicht den Stein geküsst hat ....
> 
> 
> ...



Lernen durch Schmerz hatte ich gestern bei den Clickis, zwei mal umgefallen wie ein Baum [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Danach ging es aber muss erst mal verstehen wie man ausclickt wann man ausclickt und in welcher Situation. 

Ich trage immer Helm, meine Birne habe ich dann doch ganz lieb gewonnen gewonnen über die Jahre xD
Für Harz und Elm wollte ich mir noch Protektoren für Knie, Ellenbogen und Rücken besorgen... Man weiß ja nie [emoji3]

Sehr gut mit der Whatsapp Gruppe  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Daher nehme ich niemanden ohne Helm mit


Da wären wir wieder bei der Helm Geschichte


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder bei der Helm Geschichte


Was für eine Helm Geschichte? 
Helm sollte gerade wenn es Berg ab geht selbstverständlich sein. Das geht so schnell das man auf der Klappe liegt. Ich Hab im Bikepark sogar schon einen rückenprotektor zerbrochen. Dafür war meine Wirbelsäule noch heile. Einmal weggerutscht und schon ist es passiert. Da bedarf es beim Helm glaube ich keiner Diskussion.


----------



## eGlegacy (28. Februar 2018)

Tja, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Aber im Straßenverkehr sehe ich fast niemanden mit nem Helm. [emoji85]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Tja, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Aber im Straßenverkehr sehe ich fast niemanden mit nem Helm. [emoji85]



ja, leider nicht... ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen auch zur Arbeit usw. einen Helm zu tragen. Da ich in der Woche im Schnitt ca. zwei Nahtoterfahrungen mit Autofahrern habe. Ich trage 12.000km beim Sport nen Helm und auf dem Weg zum Bäcker werde ich von so einem Trottel abgeräumt.... Mit einem Bein kann ich leben, aber nen bleibenden Schaden am Kopp brauche ich definitiv nicht.

Jeder Wie er meint... aber ich verspreche jedem der Ohne Helm fährt das er gegenüber Auto, Asphalt, Baum oder Stein definitiv den kürzeren zieht. ... 

Weiter will ich die Diskussion gar nicht treiben


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

Trage seit dem ich aktiv fahre (egal ob zur Arbeit oder Privat auf Touren) immer Helm... 

Mich hat es auf dem Ringgleis, weil manche Straßen erst auf Höhe des Bürgersteigs erst voll einsehbar sind fast 2x erwischt... Beide male stand ich auf dem Vorderrad und konnte gerade so abwenden das mich das Auto erwischt... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Was für eine Helm Geschichte?


Die Geschichte die ich gerade durchmache um einen passenden Helm zu finden


----------



## Tony- (28. Februar 2018)

Hast du gar keinen?


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte die ich gerade durchmache um einen passenden Helm zu finden


Warst du schon mal hier im Fachhandel? Sowas muss man sich anschauen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hast du gar keinen?


Nein



schleppi schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal hier im Fachhandel? Sowas muss man sich anschauen und ausprobieren.



Wo in bs gibt es so ein Shop? Ich war in Hannover bei Stadler die haben schon viel Auswahl aber so richtig das was ich mir vorstelle habe ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Ich hätte da ja einen aber wenn ich mir den kaufe bekommt meine Frau mord Gedanken  habe in letzter Zeit ordentlich Geld für meine bike Sachen ausgegeben


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Helme die ich bei Stadler nicht gefunden habe bestell ich mir über Amazon um sie anzuprobieren und schick sie dann halt wieder zurrück


----------



## KevlonX (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Helme die ich bei Stadler nicht gefunden habe bestell ich mir über Amazon um sie anzuprobieren und schick sie dann halt wieder zurrück


Wenn du online bestelltst, messe doch einfach deinen Kopfumfang und bestelle dann von verschiedenen Herstellern in der einzugrenzenden Größe in deiner Wunschform und Farbe. So schießt man sich nicht automatisch auf einen Hersteller ein und merkt nicht, dass andere Systeme besser zu deiner Rübe passen. Am Helm sollte man in seiner gesamten Ausstattung absolut nicht verzichten.


----------



## Tony- (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte die ich gerade durchmache um einen passenden Helm zu finden





Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hast du gar keinen?





Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Nein





Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wir können Mittwoch ja erstmal die winterchallenge fahren oder wir fahren gleich in den elm . worauf ich ehrlich gesagt schon extremes Bedürfnis habe. ich will Berge runter ballern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Was stellst du dir denn  vor? Einen vernünftigen Trail Helm kaufen entweder ixs oder Bell oder sonst was ist doch nicht schwer. Damit kann man auch Park fahren. Nen Fullface ist für Touren hier ungeeignet. Mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel Kosten mehr und bringen so gut wie keine zusätzliche Sicherheit da sie bei weitem nicht die Stabilität von einem Fullface haben.


----------



## eGlegacy (28. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn  vor? Einen vernünftigen Trail Helm kaufen entweder ixs oder Bell oder sonst was ist doch nicht schwer. Damit kann man auch Park fahren. Nen Fullface ist für Touren hier ungeeignet. Mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel Kosten mehr und bringen so gut wie keine zusätzliche Sicherheit da sie bei weitem nicht die Stabilität von einem Fullface haben.


Denke ich auch.
Ich hatte am Anfang auch lange damit geliebäugelt mir den Giro Switchblade zu holen- aber es ist und bleibt ein Kompromiss.
Die Dinger sind als Fullface nicht ganz so stabil wie normale, und als Halbschale wesentlich schwerer und nicht so gut belüftet wie Trail Helme.

Habe jetzt einen von Met als Trailhelm, Fullface kommt irgendwann Mal, vernünftige Trailhelme bieten schon sehr guten Schutz.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Helme die ich bei Stadler nicht gefunden habe bestell ich mir über Amazon um sie anzuprobieren und schick die


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Wie schon gesagt ich bin noch dabei mir einen passenden Helm zu suchen bis dahin fahre ich ohne.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


>


haben wir ein Problem?


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ich bin noch dabei mir einen passenden Helm zu suchen bis dahin fahre ich ohne.
> 
> haben wir ein Problem?


Geh doch mal zu Velo oder einer der anderen Fahrrad Läden in Bs und Umgebung, die haben bestimmt was passendes und die entsprechende Beratung  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Geh doch mal zu Velo oder einer der anderen Fahrrad Läden in Bs und Umgebung, die haben bestimmt was passendes und die entsprechende Beratung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Deswegen sprach ich vom Fachhandel


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ich bin noch dabei mir einen passenden Helm zu suchen bis dahin fahre ich ohne.
> 
> haben wir ein Problem?


Das Berge runter ballern und ohne Helm passt nicht ganz zusammen . Aber wissen muss das jeder selber.


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Deswegen sprach ich vom Fachhandel


Axo jo hehe Velo hab ich bis jetzt keinen Kauf bereut... Kann es nur empfehlen  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> bis dahin fahre ich ohne.


Alleine.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> haben wir ein Problem?


Ich habe keine, Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Alleine.
> 
> Ich habe keine, Danke.


Kennen wir uns? Oder wie kommst du darauf das ich alleine fahre?


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Nun bleibt mal beide ganz locker. Ihr müsst euch jetzt hier nicht anmachen wegen der ewigen Helmfrage.
Also alle entspannen und gut ist. Wie gesagt ich find es auch nicht gut aber jeder muss es selbst entscheiden wie er mit seiner Gesundheit umgeht. Denke mal das Thema sollte dann nun durch sein.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich mir das so durch lese stell ich mir die Frage wie ihr das gemacht habt. Habt ihr euch erst ein Helm gekauft und dann das passende Fahrrad? Oder erst das Fahrrad und dann einen passenden Helm? Ersteres scheint wahrscheinlicher!
Falls ihr erst das Fahrrad hattet habt ihr es solange bis ihr einen Helm parat hattet stehen lassen?
Also solange ich keinen passenden Helm gefunden habe fahre ich ohne und da ist es mir total egal was irgend jemand denkt.


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Watt issn ditt für ne schääärfe hier uff eenmaa? [emoji111]️

Man man man ... hab ich mal wieder was losgetreten hier [emoji111]️[emoji23]‍♂️




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Watt issn ditt für ne schääärfe hier uff eenmaa? [emoji111]️
> 
> Man man man ... hab ich mal wieder was losgetreten hier [emoji111]️[emoji23]‍♂️
> 
> ...


Nichts Bene alles gut.

Auf die andere Frage ich hab mir meinen Helm zeitgleich mit dem  Bike besorgt


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Watt issn ditt für ne schääärfe hier uff eenmaa? [emoji111]️
> 
> Man man man ... hab ich mal wieder was losgetreten hier [emoji111]️[emoji23]‍♂️
> 
> ...


Das hat mir die nix zu tun. Er musste wahrscheinlich nur sein Frust raus lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nur weiße Helme und die passen zu allen Radfarben   und ich fahre eher zweckmäßig, als schick durch die Gegend.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (28. Februar 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe nur weiße Helme und die passen zu allen Radfarben   und ich fahre eher zweckmäßig, als schick durch die Gegend.


Gut das wir nicht alle gleich sind


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Februar 2018)

Helme werden überbewertet


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Gut das wir nicht alle gleich sind


Wäre ja auch langweilig und halt der Generationsunterschied kommt sicherlich dazu. Jeder nach seiner Fasson.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Helme werden überbewertet


...dem wird nur an Kopf und Füssen kalt.


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2018)

Was für ein Generationsunterschied Martin?
Du bist so alt wie ich mich fühle


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Du bist so alt wie ich mich fühle


. Nach einem Tal geht es wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Sirius6 (28. Februar 2018)

Helm und Hose abwärts bleiben Schwarz bzw Dunkel und das Trikot passend zum Rad[emoji57] Besorge ich mir im April da ich mir Clickis mit Überschuhe bestellt habe. Überschuhe sind wohl das beste Beispiel für Zweckmäßigkeit [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23], Die Teile sehen echt nicht schick aus aber halten den Schuh Trocken und die Füße Warm hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevlonX (28. Februar 2018)

@Bene
Bist du bei der Cycle Tour beim Radrennen oder der Radtour mitgefahren? 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> @Bene
> Bist du bei der Cycle Tour beim Radrennen oder der Radtour mitgefahren?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



Beim Rennen[emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (1. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Überschuhe sind wohl das beste Beispiel für Zweckmäßigkeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe auch Überschuhe und die sehen jetzt nicht scheisse aus  welche clickis hast du dir bestellt? Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir welche kaufe habe aber noch nie welche benutzt also werd ich wohl erstmal testen müssen.ich weiß auch noch nicht worauf ich achten sollte usw.


----------



## Sirius6 (1. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch Überschuhe und die sehen jetzt nicht scheisse aus  welche clickis hast du dir bestellt? Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir welche kaufe habe aber noch nie welche benutzt also werd ich wohl erstmal testen müssen.ich weiß auch noch nicht worauf ich achten sollte usw.


Nutze die Crankbrother Mallet DH Pedale und kaufe mir die relativ günstigen Shimano ME2L Schuhe [emoji16]

Brauche gerade fürn Anfang keine 200€ Schuhe.

Erst wollte ich mir die Five Ten Hellcat Pro Schuhe kaufen aber die machen Probleme am Pedal wie ich gelesen habe und sind aufgrund des Aufbaus (Sehr Weich und viel Polsterung) schlecht zu trocknen... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (1. März 2018)

@Sirius6  was hat dich für den Kauf von clickpedalen überzeugt?


----------



## Sirius6 (1. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6  was hat dich für den Kauf von clickpedalen überzeugt?


Naja hab mir gedacht irgendwas muss dran sein das 75% der Mountainbike Gemeinde auf Clickis unterwegs ist und das unabhängig von Profi oder Amateur.

Das Schlimmste für Viele ist ja der Gedanke im Pedal fest zu hängen, aber muss sich nur einen anderen Ablauf angewöhnen...

Flatpedal
Bremse => Stehen => Fuß runter 
Clicki 
Ausclicken =>Bremsen =>Stehen => Fuß runter 

Habe 2x den Fehler gemacht wie vom Flatpedal gewohnt erst gebremst und beim stehen das Gleichgewicht verloren,Wobei vieles auch Übungssache ist  

Das Fahrgefühl war sehr direkt, das Heck kann man schön nach ziehen  

Außerdem verleitet es wenn man mit Clickis fährt zum Konstanten treten, zumindest war das mein Gefühl bei der ersten Test fährt ;-) 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (1. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Naja hab mir gedacht irgendwas muss dran sein das 75% der Mountainbike Gemeinde auf Clickis unterwegs ist und das unabhängig von Profi oder Amateur.


Ich meine mich bei jeder Umfrage an eine ziemlich gute 50/50 Verteilung zu erinnern- frei nach dem Motto: Hier gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Ich z.B. bin Flat Fan 
Vor- und Nachteile hat, wie immer, beides.
(Ausnahme wohl reines Downhill, hier fährt die Mehrheit Clicks, da die richtigen DH-Strecken so ruppig sind, dass man sonst gerne auch mit guten Schuhen und Flats mal vom Pedal rutscht)


----------



## Sirius6 (1. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ich meine mich bei jeder Umfrage an eine ziemlich gute 50/50 Verteilung zu erinnern- frei nach dem Motto: Hier gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Ich z.B. bin Flat Fan
> Vor- und Nachteile hat, wie immer, beides.
> (Ausnahme wohl reines Downhill, hier fährt die Mehrheit Clicks, da die richtigen DH-Strecken so ruppig sind, dass man sonst gerne auch mit guten Schuhen und Flats mal vom Pedal rutscht)


War auch nur nen Gefühlter Wert hehe 

Fühlt sich trotzdem gut an, die Crankbrother Mallet DH fühlen sich ja vom Stand her an wie nen Flatpedal





Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (1. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ich meine mich bei jeder Umfrage an eine ziemlich gute 50/50 Verteilung zu erinnern- frei nach dem Motto: Hier gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Ich z.B. bin Flat Fan
> Vor- und Nachteile hat, wie immer, beides.
> (Ausnahme wohl reines Downhill, hier fährt die Mehrheit Clicks, da die richtigen DH-Strecken so ruppig sind, dass man sonst gerne auch mit guten Schuhen und Flats mal vom Pedal rutscht)


Ich hab im Bikepark bisher niemanden gesehen der Klicks fährt.
Würde ich persönlich auch nicht machen, da man dort sehr schnell vom Pedal muss und das in der Bewegung, da sind Klicks definitiv nur hinderlich.
MTB fahre ich Flats mit 5Ten, meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Combi
RR fahre ich Klick einfach um die Vorteile beim Pedallieren zu nutzen und dort muss man bei weitem nicht so schnell aus dem Pedal.

Ansonsten klicke ich mich dort erst kurz vor dem Umfallen aus und nicht vor dem bremsen.
Bremsen und schauen, im Notfall auf der Stelle stehen bleiben und wenn es länger dauert klicke ich mich aus, allerdings auch nur 1 Pedal.
Umgefallen bin ich nicht einmal damit.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (1. März 2018)

Ich denk ich bleib erstmal bei flatpedalen  vielleicht habe ich irgendwann mal die Chance Blicks zu testen und lass mich dann gerne eines besseren belehren  jetzt ist erstmal die Wahl des Helm‘s wichtig


----------



## eGlegacy (1. März 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Ich hab im Bikepark bisher niemanden gesehen der Klicks fährt.
> Würde ich persönlich auch nicht machen, da man dort sehr schnell vom Pedal muss und das in der Bewegung, da sind Klicks definitiv nur hinderlich.



Bikepark weiß ich nicht, ich hatte mich auf den Downhill Cup bezogen, da war mir sogut wie niemand mit Flats aufgefallen [emoji847]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Hier gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Ich z.B. bin Flat Fan


*Janik*, so sehe ich dies auch. Da ich vom Rennradfahren komme, war ich natürlich Klicks gewohnt und bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit einem Freund habe ich auch zu spät ausgeklickt und bin in sein Rad gestürzt und habe seine Hinterradfelge zerstört. Hatte ja eine Hapftpflichtversicherung und damit keine Kosten.
Beim Renner bin ich immer SPD gefahren, da ich das Geeiere mit den reinen Rennradschuhen nicht wollte und beim Triathlon seine Schuhe schon in den Pedalen fixieren musste und dann Barfuß laufen in der Wechselzone; für Leute die um die Sekunde kämpfen macht das Sinn, für Freizeitsportler eher nicht. Beim MTB fahre SPD- Wechselpedale von Shimano XT mit Klicks und Plattform und kann alle meine Schuhe benutzen für alle Räder, das heißt Winterschuhe, MTB Schuhe, Rennradschuhe mit harter und weicherer Sohle. Dies finde ich am praktischsten , aber halt jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Sirius6 (1. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Janik*, so sehe ich dies auch. Da ich vom Rennradfahren komme, war ich natürlich Klicks gewohnt und bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit einem Freund habe ich auch zu spät ausgeklickt und bin in sein Rad gestürzt und habe seine Hinterradfelge zerstört. Hatte ja eine Hapftpflichtversicherung und damit keine Kosten.
> Beim Renner bin ich immer SPD gefahren, da ich das Geeiere mit den reinen Rennradschuhen nicht wollte und beim Triathlon seine Schuhe schon in den Pedalen fixieren musste und dann Barfuß laufen in der Wechselzone; für Leute die um die Sekunde kämpfen macht das Sinn, für Freizeitsportler eher nicht. Beim MTB fahre SPD- Wechselpedale von Shimano XT mit Klicks und Plattform und kann alle meine Schuhe benutzen für alle Räder, das heißt Winterschuhe, MTB Schuhe, Rennradschuhe mit harter und weicherer Sohle. Dies finde ich am praktischsten , aber halt jeder wie er mag.


Gerade für längere Touren ist es glaub ich ne schöne Sache mit Clickis zu fahren, fürn Bikepark muss ich noch schauen wie sicher ich mich damit fühle  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (1. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Gerade für längere Touren ist es glaub ich ne schöne Sache mit Clickis zu fahren, fürn Bikepark muss ich noch schauen wie sicher ich mich damit fühle
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit
> Tapatalk



Touren ok. Aber im Bikepark wirst du damit böse Erfahrungen sammeln gerade wenn du noch nie dort unterwegs warst. Aber wieheisst es so schön. Lernen durch Schmerz.


----------



## Sirius6 (1. März 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Touren ok. Aber im Bikepark wirst du damit böse Erfahrungen sammeln gerade wenn du noch nie dort unterwegs warst. Aber wieheisst es so schön. Lernen durch Schmerz.


Hab kein Problem damit fürn Bikepark auf Flatpedals zu wechseln hehe 

Vorher muss ich aber noch die Gabel und Dämpfer besser abstimmen und mich damit beschäftigen... Ist ja auch ne Wissenschaft für sich xD 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (1. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Vorher muss ich aber noch die Gabel und Dämpfer besser abstimmen und mich damit beschäftigen... Ist ja auch ne Wissenschaft für sich xD


Da gebe ich dir recht! Was das angeht muss ich auch die Schulbank drücken


----------



## torstiohneh (1. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber halt jeder wie er mag.


Sehe ich auch so.
Fahre jetzt ein paar Jahre mit dem SPD-System und habe auch Shimano-Pedale, die nur auf einer Seite Klicks haben. 
Zum Brötchen holen möchte ich keine Fahrradschuhe anziehen müssen, oder wenn ich mit der Familie fahre...

Auf Tour bevorzuge ich Klick-Pedale weil ich dann runder Treten kann und auch auf rumpeligen Stecken immer Kontakt zum Pedal habe, ich fahre ja Hardtail...
Es gibt da ja verschiedene Cleats, die SM-SH56 kann man durch leichte Fußbewegungen butterweich ausklicken, damit fühle ich mich auch auf Trails sicher.
Mit den SM-SH51 muss man konzentriert ausklicken, geht wesentlich schwerer. @Sirius6 damit bin ich auch schon ein paar mal umgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (2. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Fahre jetzt ein paar Jahre mit dem SPD-System und habe auch Shimano-Pedale, die nur auf einer Seite Klicks haben.
> Zum Brötchen holen möchte ich keine Fahrradschuhe anziehen müssen, oder wenn ich mit der Familie fahre...
> 
> ...



Das Crankbrother System ist ja vom Grundprinzip nichts anderes wie das SPD System, passt auch an jeden Schuh der SPD Kompatibel ist  

Es gibt aber beim System 2 Richtungen wie man es montieren kann 15 und 20Grad und die Festigkeit macht man über die Pins am Pedal.

Umfallen mir den Teilen bleibt gerade zu Anfang glaube ich nicht aus [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Es gibt da ja verschiedene Cleats, die SM-SH56 kann man durch leichte Fußbewegungen butterweich ausklicken, damit fühle ich mich auch auf Trails sicher.
> Mit den SM-SH51 muss man konzentriert ausklicken, geht wesentlich schwerer.


*Torsten*, danke für die Information, denn dies wusste ich nicht. Ich hatte früher schon gemerkt, daß z.B. meine MTB Schuhe, sowie meine Rennradschuhe mit weicherer Sohle einfacher auslösen; doch ich hatte gedacht, dies liegt daran, daß ich sie öfter nutze und damit mehr Verschleiß dran ist. Ich habe die Cleats eben untersucht und tatsächlich in den Winterschuhen und den Rennradschuhe mit harter Sohle sind SH-51 und in den anderen SH-56.
*Chris*, die Pedale von Crankbrother sehen auf jeden Fall maschresistenter aus als die von Shimano. Bei der Tour in den Herzogsbergen mit Schnee konnte man wegen dem Eis leider nicht mehr sauber einklicken , leider sind die Shimano Cleats mit den Crankbrother Pedale nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Sirius6 (2. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, die Pedale von Crankbrother sehen auf jeden Fall maschresistenter aus als die von Shimano. Bei der Tour in den Herzogsbergen mit Schnee konnte man wegen dem Eis leider nicht mehr sauber einklicken , leider sind die Shimano Cleats mit den Crankbrother Pedale nicht kompatibel.


Sollte kein Problem sein das stimmt  

Ein Paar Cleats werden ja immer mitgeliefert und passen an jeden SPD Schuh, aber untereinander sind die Systeme sonst nicht kompatibel das Stimmt :-(



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (3. März 2018)

@Rockwell2018

Um unsere Mittwochs Tour ein wenig zu planen mal nen paar Fragen [emoji3]

Wenn wir mittwochs Fahren soll ich das Vorderrad demontieren, Bzw auch das Hinterrad ? Ist nicht so das Problem da beides Räder Schnellspanner haben [emoji4]

Dann wäre noch die Frage ob ich meine Handspritze mitnehmen soll das wir die Räder zum einpacken vorher etwas reinigen können [emoji16]

Das Navi packe ich natürlich auch ein [emoji3]



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Um unsere Mittwochs Tour ein wenig zu planen mal nen paar Fragen


*Chris*, wolltet ihr die Winterchallange fahren. Wenn ja, bin ich gespannt wie sie euch gefällt und ob ihr ohne Orientierungsverlust durch kommt. Nächste Woche soll es ja wärmer werden, da werdet ihr an der Kieskuhle kein Eis mehr haben, aber dafür schöne Wasserdurchfahrten. Die Wettervorhersage sieht zur Zeit für Mittwoch nicht so rosig aus, ggf. Regen und damit wird es schweren Boden geben , aber das ändert sich ja meistens noch. Ich werde dann schon mit meiner Frau auf Lanzarote sein und Radfahren in "kurz" antesten, da dort Sonne satt ist und 21° im Schatten.  Morgen nochmal etwas Frost, aber auch nicht mehr zweistellig im Minus.


----------



## Sirius6 (3. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, wolltet ihr die Winterchallange fahren. Wenn ja, bin ich gespannt wie sie euch gefällt und ob ihr ohne Orientierungsverlust durch kommt. Nächste Woche soll es ja wärmer werden, da werdet ihr an der Kieskuhle kein Eis mehr haben, aber dafür schöne Wasserdurchfahrten. Die Wettervorhersage sieht zur Zeit für Mittwoch nicht so rosig aus, ggf. Regen und damit wird es schweren Boden geben , aber das ändert sich ja meistens noch. Ich werde dann schon mit meiner Frau auf Lanzarote sein und Radfahren in "kurz" antesten, da dort Sonne satt ist und 21° im Schatten.  Morgen nochmal etwas Frost, aber auch nicht mehr zweistellig im Minus.


Ich denke das es aktuell das Sinnvollste ist die Winterchallenge abzufahren und noch ein wenig mit Elm und Harz und ko zu warten nach den ganzen Warnungen mit der Boden Bedingungen hehe 

Habe zumindest das Navi dabei was ja eine Karte direkt anzeigt, hoffe mal nicht das wir uns verfranzen [emoji28]

Wasserdurchfahrten sind bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr so schlimm wie ich finde... Hoffe insgeheim das meine Clickis bis dahin da sind und dem Wunderschönen Überschuh xD ansonsten fahre ich mit den Flatpedal Schuhen das geht auch ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (3. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> @Rockwell2018
> 
> Um unsere Mittwochs Tour ein wenig zu planen mal nen paar Fragen [emoji3]
> 
> ...




Die Fahrräder kommen mit dem Fahrradträger auf die Anhängerkupplung  dem Fahrradträger ist es egal wie schmutzig dein Fahrrad ist 

Wasserdurchfahrten sind kein Problem meine Überschuhe lassen nix durch


----------



## Sirius6 (3. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Die Fahrräder kommen mit dem Fahrradträger auf die Anhängerkupplung  dem Fahrradträger ist es egal wie schmutzig dein Fahrrad ist
> 
> Wasserdurchfahrten sind kein Problem meine Überschuhe lassen nix durch


Dann nehme ich Marken mit für die Waschstrasse in Vechelde xD 
Schon mal sehr Geil das ich nicht demontieren muss hehe 

Wann wollen wir den los legen?  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (3. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Morgen nochmal etwas Frost, aber auch nicht mehr zweistellig im Minus.


Herrlich nicht  mehr zweistellig
*Martin *ich nehme vorsichtshalber die Sonnencreme mit


----------



## torstiohneh (3. März 2018)

Das war ein harter Weg heute.
Wir sind eine BS-Runde gefahren bis Gliesmarode, durch Braunschweig und über den Ölper See zurück. Mit Trails bei Bevenrode, Waggum, Querum, Ölper See aber auch diversen Asphaltpassagen.
Die Trails waren bei gefrorenem Boden gut zu fahren.
Der kalte Ostwind war echt garstig und hat Körner gekostet.
Die Passage in BS war cool mit Rückenwind und Sonne.
Waren 49km, ich hätte nicht viel weiter fahren wollen. Aber das Gefühl hinterher, wenn man runtergekommen ist und die Muskeln kribbeln ist immer wieder schön.
Wünsche euch viel Spass morgen bei der Stadtrunde mit Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (4. März 2018)

Wir sind zurück  vielen Dank für die Tour *Martin *hat wieder super gepasst Wetter und coole Gruppe  schöne technische sachen hast du eingearbeitet da sollten wir wiederholen 
Und ein Teil der Challeng habe wieder erkannt


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Das war ein harter Weg heute.


*Torsten*, da habt ihr es euch gestern ja gegeben; 49 Kilometer bei den Temperaturen, Hochachtung vor euch beiden. 
Bei eurer Tour seit ihr auch den Trail im Hondelager Industriegebiet gefahren. Den wollte ich erst auch in die Challange mit aufnehemen, war aber wegen Hochwasser nicht fahrbar; jetzt scheint es ja zu gehen oder seit ihr über Eis gefahren.


 
Vielleicht klappt es bei der nächsten Nordrunde am 18.3.18. Beim Brunch heute konntest Du ja wieder den Kohlehydratspeicher auffüllen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Tour *Martin*


Freut mich dass es gefallen hat, war ja auch super zu fahren mit dem gefrorenen Boden und die Sonne hat ja auch kurz gelacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2018)

Wie schon gesagt wir sind von unserem Stadtkurs zurück. Die 36 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm führte zweimal quer durch die Stadt in Nordsüdrichtung, wobei ca. 9 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfade mit eingebunden waren. Durch den gefrorenen Boden konnte man super fahren und es z.T. auch mal rollen lassen, hatten wir ja schon länger nicht.



Wenn der Wind einen von vorne erwischt hat merkte man ein wenig kribbeln im Gesicht, aber ich glaube bei -4° fahren war kein Problem.
Wie schon Adolfo ansprach, waren paar technische Einlagen mit dabei, aber für alle kein Problem und Robert hat auch die lange Treppenrampe geschafft.



Ein Lob an Kevin, wieder stark mit dem Fat dabei  und Jana super alles gefahren und mit weiblichen Beistand fasst man auch Mut.



Bilder der Tour findet ihr wieder auf meiner IBC Profilseite. Hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch und bei den Temperaturen so viele am Start. Ich fahre nächste Woche erstmal mit Frau nach Lanzarote und werde bei 21° Plus erstmal in " Kurz" das Rennradfahren antesten und euch paar Impressionen mal schicken, damit es langsam auch bei uns wärmer wird.



Schönes Restwochende und halt in zwei Wochen.


----------



## schleppi (4. März 2018)

Schöne große Gruppe gewesen.


----------



## DigitalB (4. März 2018)

Es war wieder mal sehr schön Martin[emoji1362][emoji111]️






 hier mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite.. [emoji23][emoji51]

Robert und ich haben danach noch einen kleinen Schlenker über Wolfenbüttel gemacht und die Trails im Lechlumer Holz genossen. 






Mal kein Matsch... aber wenn zwei bekloppte sich gegenseitig bergauf pushen [emoji849]‍♂️... es tat trotzdem weh [emoji51]

Ich wünsche euch ein angenehmes Restwochenende


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (4. März 2018)

*

 Martin *es geht auch ohne Spikes


----------



## Rockwell2018 (4. März 2018)

Ich bin neidisch! So ein geniales Wetter und ich konnte wieder nicht dabei sein


----------



## torstiohneh (4. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei eurer Tour seit ihr auch den Trail im Hondelager Industriegebiet gefahren.


Hallo *Martin*, ja, der Trail war gefroren aber eisfrei. 
War schlecht zu fahren, wir sind über den zerfurchten Boden gestokelt. 
Der Wiesentrail dorthin war von Wildschweinen aufgewühlt. 
Ging schon, aber insgesamt nicht empfehlenswert zur Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Robert und ich haben danach noch einen kleinen Schlenker über Wolfenbüttel gemacht


Manche kriegen halt nicht genug.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *es geht auch ohne Spikes


*Adolfo*, bist Du dir da sicher, daß er keine drauf hatte.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich bin neidisch! So ein geniales Wetter und ich konnte wieder nicht dabei sein


Beim nächsten mal vielleicht. Jetzt erstmal Winterchallange am Mittwoch.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ging schon, aber insgesamt nicht empfehlenswert zur Zeit.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

@Rockwell2018 

Wann wollen wir den am Mittwoch los legen?  
Und hast du zufällig eine Federpumpe?
Vielleicht kann ich mir auch eine leihen von Jana oder einem anderen Arbeitskollegen bis dahin 

Dann könnten wir bevor wir los legen den SAG(Grundeinstellung für die Feder abhängig vom Fahrergewicht)einstellen[emoji869]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> @Rockwell2018
> 
> Wann wollen wir den am Mittwoch los legen?
> Und hast du zufällig eine Federpumpe?
> ...


Ihr wollt die Winterchallenge fahren? Ist ja aktuell wieder etwas wärmer, würde wohl mitkommen. 
Ne Dämpferpumpe habe ich auch.


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ihr wollt die Winterchallenge fahren? Ist ja aktuell wieder etwas wärmer, würde wohl mitkommen.
> Ne Dämpferpumpe habe ich auch.


Das wäre Super wenn du die mit bringst, ich zumindest muss erst mal die Grundeinstellung machen von den Federelementen  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> @Rockwell2018
> 
> Wann wollen wir den am Mittwoch los legen?
> Und hast du zufällig eine Federpumpe?
> ...


Ich habe gedacht das ich dich so um 9.30 - 10 Uhr abhole? Ne so eine Pumpe habe ich leider nicht, man kann bei mir die Feder nicht einstellen bei mir kann man nur den Dämpfer einstellen  aber machen müsste ich es auch evtl


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ne so eine Pumpe habe ich leider nicht, man kann bei mir die Feder nicht einstellen bei mir kann man nur den Dämpfer einstellen  aber machen müsste ich es auch evtl



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, du wirst wohl auch die Luftseite befüllen können, oder hast du ne Stahlfeder-Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht das ich dich so um 9.30 - 10 Uhr abhole? Ne so eine Pumpe habe ich leider nicht, man kann bei mir die Feder nicht einstellen bei mir kann man nur den Dämpfer einstellen  aber machen müsste ich es auch evtl


Ok klingt gut mit 9:30-10:00 Uhr  

Die Lyrik bei meinem Rad ist ja voll einstellbar und ich muss definitiv schauen wie ich die einstelle hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, du wirst wohl auch die Luftseite befüllen können, oder hast du ne Stahlfeder-Gabel?


Eine Kappe kann man immer abschrauben zum befüllen mit Luft, wäre echt ungewöhnlich wenn es nicht so wäre [emoji32]

Bei meinem Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg habe ich durch den Lockout mir nie Gedanken drum gemacht und hat sich immer gut angefühlt hehe

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg habe ich durch den Lockout mir nie Gedanken drum gemacht und hat sich immer gut angefühlt hehe



Der Lockout sitzt ja auch im Dämpfer, und bei den günstigen Gabeln ist der ja sogar mechanisch und blockiert komplett 

Luftseite ist ja ein völlig anderes Thema, und solange die Gabel von @Rockwell2018 keine Coil ist, hat sie auf jeden Fall ne Luftfeder, ja


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Der Lockout sitzt ja auch im Dämpfer, und bei den günstigen Gabeln ist der ja sogar mechanisch und blockiert komplett
> 
> Luftseite ist ja ein völlig anderes Thema, und solange die Gabel von @Rockwell2018 keine Coil ist, hat sie auf jeden Fall ne Luftfeder, ja


Ist ne Recon Gabel am Hardtail. Ist auf jeden Fall Ok [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ist ne Recon Gabel am Hardtail. Ist auf jeden Fall Ok [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ahhhh, ja, die habe ich auch an meinem Hardtail  Ist n mechanischer Lockout, der funktioniert komplett anders als der an deiner Lyrik. Wirst du auch merken- wenn du die Lyrik komplett zu machst, gibt sie immernoch Federweg frei. Ist bei der Recon anders


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ahhhh, ja, die habe ich auch an meinem Hardtail  Ist n mechanischer Lockout, der funktioniert komplett anders als der an deiner Lyrik. Wirst du auch merken- wenn du die Lyrik komplett zu machst, gibt sie immernoch Federweg frei. Ist bei der Recon anders


Jap nen kompletten Lockout gibt es nicht, pedaliert auch trotzdem sehr gut wenn man die Gabel vorne zu macht [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Jap nen kompletten Lockout gibt es nicht, pedaliert auch trotzdem sehr gut wenn man die Gabel vorne zu macht [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Definitiv, die Dämpfer laufen schon echt gut.
Tatsächlich bin ich inzwischen dazu übergegangen die Gabel immer offen zu lassen, höchstens der Dämpfer für den Hinterbau wird mal stramm gemacht.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Boar Jungs ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich so detailliert garnicht Bescheid weiß


----------



## Schnubs (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Boar Jungs ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich so detailliert garnicht Bescheid weiß


 
Du bist nicht der einzige


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Boar Jungs ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich so detailliert garnicht Bescheid weiß


Werden wir schon heraus finden was dran ist  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Was steht den auf der Gabel?  @Rockwell2018

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Was steht den auf der Gabel?  @Rockwell2018
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schleppi (5. März 2018)

Du brauchst doch nur schauen ob du in Fahrtrichtung links die schwarze Kappe abschrauben kannst und ob da ein Autoventil drunter sitzt. Hast Du ne Typbezeichnung auf der Gabel gefunden?


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Was steht den auf der Gabel?


Bei Rockshock gibt es manchmal ein Einstellungsschild am Holm.


 
ib. sind Pfund 1 ib = 0,45 kg Fahrergewicht und psi Druckangabe in der Luftkammer bei dem Fahrergewicht 1 psi = 0,069 bar


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das eine Sektor TK.
Sieht mit nach Luftfeder aus, ich meine die Verschlusskappe bei Coil ist blau.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Das steht bei mir.


----------



## Tony- (5. März 2018)

.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Das steht bei mir.


Nah dann hast Du doch alles.

Ich stelle meine Gabel so ein, aber sicherlich gibt es hier noch bessere Fachleute.
1. Schritt: Luftdruck in der Gabel komplett ablassen, damit das Tauchrohr auf Block gehen kann.
2. Schritt: entweder hast Du ein O-Ring den Du dann direkt an dein Standrohr anlegst oder aber Du bindest ein Kabelbinder um das Tauchrohr und ziehst dieses fest, dass es nicht mehr verrutscht.
3. Schritt: Du pumpst den Luftdruck passend deines Körpergewicht mit Bekleidung nach Typenschild auf; also nach deinem Schild bei 80 Kg z.B. knapp 7 bar.
4. Schritt: Jetzt wir das Abstandsmaß von Gabel (Dichtring) bis zum O-Ring oder Kabelbinder gemessen. Diese Maß ist der maximale Federweg.
5. Schritt: wieviel % SAG möchte man einstellen; also z.B bei 100mm Federweg, 20% SAG also 20mm.
6. Schritt: Der O-Ring oder Kabelbinder wird wieder auf den Dichtring zurückgedrückt und man setzt sich jetzt vorsichtig auf das Rad und belastet die Gabel nur mit seinem eigenen Körpergewicht; also statisch. Die Gabel wird jetzt eintauchen und dann misst man das Abstandsmaß von Gabeldichtring zum O-Ring am Tauchrohr und verändert solange den Druck + oder - bis halt der Abstand 20mm beträgt.

Dann muss man die Zug- und Druckstufe noch einstellen, aber da mache ich dies auch nach Gefühl und da könnten vielleicht andere mit mehr Erfahrung was zu sagen.


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei Rockshock gibt es manchmal ein Einstellungsschild am Holm.
> Anhang anzeigen 704447
> ib. sind Pfund 1 ib = 0,45 kg Fahrergewicht und psi Druckangabe in der Luftkammer bei dem Fahrergewicht 1 psi = 0,069 bar



Das ist mir klar ;-) Ging mir ja drum das man vielleicht vorher heraus findet was der Ideale SAG ist und nicht noch lange Googln muss danach  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> was der Ideale SAG ist


... das ist doch abhängig was man für ein Komfort haben möchte und was man fährt; Downhill, Ausfahrten oder Rennen , aber da haben wir ja genug Profis in dem jeweiligen Segment.


----------



## eGlegacy (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar ;-) Ging mir ja drum das man vielleicht vorher heraus findet was der Ideale SAG ist und nicht noch lange Googln muss danach
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... das ist doch abhängig was man für ein Komfort haben möchte und was man fährt; Downhill, Ausfahrten oder Rennen , aber da haben wir ja genug Profis in dem jeweiligen Segment.



Eben drum. So etwas wie einen Idealen SAG gibt es nur situationsabhängig.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Gut das ich jetzt etwas Bescheid weiß  vielen Dank!! Und @Sirius6 und evtl auch @eGlegacy ihr werdet mir bestimmt helfen können


----------



## ogoe (5. März 2018)

Ganz wichtig ist: Fahren. Ohne Kilometer keine Kondition


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist: Fahren. Ohne Kilometer keine Kondition


*Chris*, also nicht Couch oder Bett, sondern Sattel. Wer im Elm runterballern will, muss auch hoch und dort gibt es noch keinen Lift.


----------



## schleppi (5. März 2018)

Ich fahre im Normalfall 20 bis 30% SAG jenachdem was ich fahre. Wobei im Bikepark stelle ich die ersten 2 Abfahrten teilweise noch luftdruck in den Reifen und der federung ein. Das sagt dir dann dein Popometer ob die Abstimmung ok ist oder nicht. Es gibt ein paar die verlassen sie da ganz auf zahlen. Hab ich aufgegeben da die bodenverhältnisse usw. Ja sowieso größtenteils unterschiedlich sind. Eine dämpferpumpe nimmt kein Platz weg von daher teste ich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, also nicht Couch oder Bett, sondern Sattel. Wer im Elm runterballern will, muss auch hoch und dort gibt es noch keinen Lift.


Habe es befürchtet xD

 Diese Woche fahre ich wieder 2x und die nächste 3x... 
Will das nach und nach steigern das es mich nicht zerlegt auf den Touren mit euch ;-) 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Habe es befürchtet xD
> 
> Diese Woche fahre ich wieder 2x und die nächste 3x...
> Will das nach und nach steigern das es mich nicht zerlegt auf den Touren mit euch ;-)
> ...


Wann fährst du diese Woche noch? 
Ich fahre morgen ne runde mit dir am Mittwoch dann Donnerstag und Freitag und evtl samstag


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wann fährst du diese Woche noch?
> Ich fahre morgen ne runde mit dir am Mittwoch dann Donnerstag und Freitag und evtl samstag


Sonntag mit Schnubs (Jana) eine etwas längere Asse Tour 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Sonntag mit Schnubs (Jana) eine etwas längere Asse Tour
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Habe Spätschicht die Woche und bekomme das Zeitlich nicht anders hin :-(

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Habe Spätschicht die Woche und bekomme das Zeitlich nicht anders hin :-(
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Miese Nummer  es gibt nix Arbeitnehmer feindlicheres


----------



## Schnubs (5. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, also nicht Couch oder Bett, sondern Sattel. Wer im Elm runterballern will, muss auch hoch und dort gibt es noch keinen Lift.



Das ist meine Rede


----------



## Schnubs (5. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Miese Nummer  es gibt nix Arbeitnehmer feindlicheres



Ausreden alles ausreden hab auch Spät Chris wie du gesehen hast


----------



## Sirius6 (5. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ausreden alles ausreden hab auch Spät Chris wie du gesehen hast


Bin ich dran ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (6. März 2018)

...oha ... Ihr macht ja ne Wissenschaft draus ^^ 
auf einen Millibar den Luftdruck einstellen und dann 3,2Bar auf den Reifen knallen ... ja ja 
Nein, Spass beiseite... der SAG sollte schon beachtet werden, aber die feinheiten wird unsereins nicht bemerken 
Kleiner Tipp... viele Gabeln haben einen Maker (Gummiring) der anzeigt wie weit die Gabel gearbeitet hat. Optimal eingestellt ist es wenn die Gabel auf der Hausrunde 90% ihrer Kapazität genutzt hat. die letzten 10 % sind Reserve. Einen Durchschlag würde ich nicht empfehlen, ist sehr unangenehm für die Gabel und kann im Zweifelsfall auch mal ein Abflug bedeuten  ;-)  

ich habe am CC-Hardtail nen SAG von 15-20%, dass reicht (Denke ich ?!) aber wenn ich ehrlich bin vergesse ich bei Abfahrten auch mal ganz gerne den Gabellockout zu lösen ... Daher  ^^


----------



## Sirius6 (6. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> ...oha ... Ihr macht ja ne Wissenschaft draus ^^
> auf einen Millibar den Luftdruck einstellen und dann 3,2Bar auf den Reifen knallen ... ja ja
> Nein, Spass beiseite... der SAG sollte schon beachtet werden, aber die feinheiten wird unsereins nicht bemerken
> Kleiner Tipp... viele Gabeln haben einen Maker (Gummiring) der anzeigt wie weit die Gabel gearbeitet hat. Optimal eingestellt ist es wenn die Gabel auf der Hausrunde 90% ihrer Kapazität genutzt hat. die letzten 10 % sind Reserve. Einen Durchschlag würde ich nicht empfehlen, ist sehr unangenehm für die Gabel und kann im Zweifelsfall auch mal ein Abflug bedeuten  ;-)
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich ein Wenig Angst etwas kaputt zu machen, deswegen frage ich so einen Kram auch gerne mal in der Gruppe an um mir die Meinung von euch zu holen  Federgabel und Dämpfer hätte ich gerne zumindest ein Grundsetup, um mich ran zu tasten wie ich es gerne haben möchte 

Reifen fahre ich außerdem beim Hardtail vorne 1,8 und hinten 2 Bar und aufm Enduro vorne 1,7 und hinten 1,8... Gerade beim Enduro könnte ich noch weiter runter aber da warte ich bis ich Tubeless umgerüstet habe  Man hört ja immer Horror Geschichten das es einem bei zu tiefen Reifendruck die Felge zerlegt hat, ist aber glaube ich sehr Situations abhängig [emoji848]

Mal ne Frage zur Winterchallenge, wie würdet ihr die Strecke beschreiben?  Eher Cross Country oder schon etwas mehr in Richtung All Mountain (Klingt komisch sowas aufm Flachland zu fragen xD)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (6. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Winterchallenge, wie würdet ihr die Strecke beschreiben? Eher Cross Country oder schon etwas mehr in Richtung All Mountain (Klingt komisch sowas aufm Flachland zu fragen xD)



^^ ---> All Mountain hast du maximal auf 800m mal in der Asse, 500m im Elm und dann erst wieder im Harz.  Der Rest ist eher Waldautobahn und Singletrails Stufe S0 und MAXIMAL S1 .... 

Das kann man hier alles sogar mit dem Cyclocrosser fahren, daher ... 

Die Winterchallange ist flach und jetzt wieder matschig ;-) ! 30m Höhenunterschied sagt denke ich mal alles! 







Aber sie lohnt sich...daher viel spaß


----------



## Sirius6 (6. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> ^^ ---> All Mountain hast du maximal auf 800m mal in der Asse, 500m im Elm und dann erst wieder im Harz.  Der Rest ist eher Waldautobahn und Singletrails Stufe S0 und MAXIMAL S1 ....
> 
> Das kann man hier alles sogar mit dem Cyclocrosser fahren, daher ...
> 
> ...


Ok alles klar danke  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (6. März 2018)

Mal ne kleine Frage Jungs @eGlegacy @Rockwell2018

Könnten wir eventuell gegen 14 Uhr los legen?  Morgen bekomme ich die Clickis mit denen ich gerne fahren würde per DPD.

Wenn das nicht gehen sollte können wir auch wie geplant um zirka 10:30(Rockwell wollte mich ja gegen 9:30-10:00 Uhr in Vechelde mit nehmen, danke schon mal im Voraus  )dort los legen  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (6. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage Jungs @eGlegacy @Rockwell2018
> 
> Könnten wir eventuell gegen 14 Uhr los legen?  Morgen bekomme ich die Clickis mit denen ich gerne fahren würde per DPD.
> 
> ...



Von mir aus auch nachmittags, klar. Dann müssten auch die Klebepads für meine GoPro da sein  
Ich muss ja eh mit dem Zug fahren.


----------



## schleppi (6. März 2018)

Adolfo wie schaut es Samstag vormittag bei Dir aus? Martin müsste ja dann schon in Richtung Warm weg sein


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2018)

Florian wir sitzen am Flugplatz. Morgen 21° und 9 Stunden Sonne. Kannst ja die Challenge mit Adolfo abfahren und vielleicht kann er sich ja noch an den Stteckenverlauf erinnern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2018)

Janick wolltest Du ein Film von der Tour machen. Super Idee, denn dieses wollte ich nach dem Urlaub machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2018)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und ich bin gespannt wie sie euch gefällt und welche Passagen am interessantesten waren.


----------



## Schnubs (6. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spaß und ich bin gespannt wie sie euch gefällt und welche Passagen am interessantesten waren.



Euch auch viel Spaß und bringt Sonne mit [emoji111]️[emoji16]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (6. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Janick wolltest Du ein Film von der Tour machen. Super Idee, denn dieses wollte ich nach dem Urlaub machen.


Wäre zumindest eine Idee 

Euch auf jeden Fall einen tollen Urlaub! Tankt ein bisschen Wärme für uns mit


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch nachmittags, klar. Dann müssten auch die Klebepads für meine GoPro da sein
> Ich muss ja eh mit dem Zug fahren.


Von wo kommst du? Direkt aus Peine?
Mir würde es vormittags am besten passen nachmittags muss ich wieder für meine Kinder da sein


----------



## eGlegacy (6. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du? Direkt aus Peine?
> Mir würde es vormittags am besten passen nachmittags muss ich wieder für meine Kinder da sein


Fast, aus Vöhrum.


----------



## Sirius6 (6. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du? Direkt aus Peine?
> Mir würde es vormittags am besten passen nachmittags muss ich wieder für meine Kinder da sein


Dann fahren wir Vormittags wie geplant  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2018)

Jana klar schicken Wärme rüber, schon damit wir nach einer Woche kein Schock bekommen.
Janick mach mal ein Filmchen, da kann man die Strecke mal visuell sehen.


----------



## schleppi (6. März 2018)

Martin Grüß Susanne und euch viel Spaß auf Lanzarote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (6. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jana klar schicken Wärme rüber, schon damit wir nach einer Woche kein Schock bekommen.
> Janick mach mal ein Filmchen, da kann man die Strecke mal visuell sehen.


Wenn nicht mache ich einen war ja schon länger geplant wollte ich eigentlich schon mit dir zusammen machen aber die Gesundheit wollte ja nicht so wie ich. Nun bin ich es leid rumzusitzen


----------



## Kniggy (6. März 2018)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn morgen starten? @Sirius6 @Rockwell2018 @eGlegacy 

Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. Kann dann bestimmt auch ein paar Infos zu Streckenabschnitten geben. Kenne die Winterchallenge zwar nicht komplett, aber das meiste sollte ich schon mal gefahren sein. 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Sirius6 (6. März 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollt ihr denn morgen starten? @Sirius6 @Rockwell2018 @eGlegacy
> 
> Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. Kann dann bestimmt auch ein paar Infos zu Streckenabschnitten geben. Kenne die Winterchallenge zwar nicht komplett, aber das meiste sollte ich schon mal gefahren sein.
> 
> Gruß Marko


Aktuell ist geplant das wir 10:30 starten, will da jetzt nicht zu sehr vorgreifen aber wäre nach der Zeitplanung mit dem Abholen von mir in Vechelde Realistisch  

Wäre vielleicht auch gut einmal die Handy Nummer zwecks Absprache wegen morgen auszutauschen 

Einfach PN an mich ich erstelle dann die Gruppe 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (6. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist geplant das wir 10:30 starten, will da jetzt nicht zu sehr vorgreifen aber wäre nach der Zeitplanung mit dem Abholen von mir in Vechelde Realistisch


10:30 klingt gut, dann kann ich gemütlich vom Bahnhof aus zum Start fahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. März 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. Kann dann bestimmt auch ein paar Infos zu



Da bin ich ja gespannt *Martin *was die Jugend da zusammen fährt


----------



## eGlegacy (6. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gespannt *Martin *was die Jugend da zusammen fährt


Ich bin erstmal gespannt, ob mit dem ganzen Winterspeck der SAG nicht 20% nach unten gerutscht ist


----------



## Rockwell2018 (6. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gespannt *Martin *was die Jugend da zusammen fährt


Ja ich auch


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. März 2018)

@Oberhutzel  geile Strecke die du da zusammengestellt hast! Wenn ich die vor meiner Haustür hätte wäre ich nur noch unterwegs


----------



## Sirius6 (7. März 2018)

Jope muss ich auch sagen [emoji4] Würde die Boden bedingungen als Semi Matschig beschreiben [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Jope muss ich auch sagen [emoji4] Würde die Boden bedingungen als Semi Matschig beschreiben [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Du bist doch mehr Straße gefahren als alles andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (7. März 2018)

Ich hab die Strecke vor der Haustür und komme trotzdem nich raus!


----------



## Sirius6 (7. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Du bist doch mehr Straße gefahren als alles andere [emoji38]


Die 5 Meter xD 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Euch auch viel Spaß und bringt Sonne mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jana*, ich glaube ich habe zu viel Sonne in den Norden geschickt, denn heute war es eher wolkig, aber bei 21°. Wie ich gehörst habe muss sie wohl in Frankreich stecken geblieben sein.


schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn nicht mache ich einen war ja schon länger geplant wollte ich eigentlich schon mit dir zusammen machen aber die Gesundheit wollte ja nicht so wie ich. Nun bin ich es leid rumzusitzen


*Florian*, machen wir gemeinsam wenn ich zurück bin.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> geile Strecke die du da zusammengestellt hast! Wenn ich die vor meiner Haustür hätte wäre ich nur noch unterwegs


Danke für die Blumen , aber bei eurem Untergrund heute konnte man nicht so richtig ballern, aber das kommt sicherlich nochmal.
Hat das Navi euch den Weg richtig gezeigt und nicht verfranzt. Wo habt ihr die Tour begonnen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2018)

Räder heute ausgeliehen und eine kleine Testrunde gedreht. Es ist leider zur Zeit bewölkt, aber über 20 Grad und halt Wind.



Die Insel ist im Norden noch schön grün. Viele Blumen am Wegesrand. Schöne Blick auf bei Küstenseiten bei Teguise.



Cafe con leche ist natürlich Pflicht.



Noch ist vieles grün auf der Vulkaninsel.


----------



## Luisfigo (7. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Räder heute ausgeliehen und eine kleine Testrunde gedreht.


 20 grad  das ist ja ein Traum
Genießt die Zeit   Bei uns  soll es das ganze Wochenende regnen    Eine kleine Runde mtb sollte aber möglich sein


----------



## Rockwell2018 (7. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen , aber bei eurem Untergrund heute konnte man nicht so richtig ballern, aber das kommt sicherlich nochmal.
> Hat das Navi euch den Weg richtig gezeigt und nicht verfranzt. Wo habt ihr die Tour begonnen.


Am Feuerbrunnen war der Start.
Also da gab es schon stellen wo man eigentlich gut zur Sache hätte gehen können aber es war das erste mal und Chris ist noch nicht fit also haben wir etwas lockerer gemacht


----------



## Schnubs (7. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, ich glaube ich habe zu viel Sonne in den Norden geschickt, denn heute war es eher wolkig, aber bei 21°. Wie ich gehörst habe muss sie wohl in Frankreich stecken geblieben sein.
> 
> Ja hier war die Sonne auch nicht leider. Mein Fully sah aus wie ein Schwein auf der Hinfahrt zur Arbeit . Und Schnee heute Morgen ganz gruselig.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. März 2018)

Hallo *Martin*, ich wünsche dir und deiner Frau auch noch viel Spaß auf Lanzarote und freue mich auf Bilder in kurz.


----------



## DigitalB (8. März 2018)

Moin, 
@⁨Kniggy⁩ und ich wollten morgen Mittag/Nachmittag einmal kurz in den Elm und mal schauen wie die Trails dort den Winter überstanden haben. 

Wir würden gerne so gegen 13:30Uhr los. Die Runde hätte ca. 45km/450Hm (s. Link) 

Tempo ist „normal“, also kein Tempo aber eine gewisse Grundfitness wäre sinnvoll [emoji111]️

Startpunkt wäre vor dem Löwengarten im Prinzenpark. Wer mit möchte, bitte Zusagen! 

Kleine Startzeitanpassung wäre natürlich möglich. 

Hier die Voraussichtliche Route (https://www.strava.com/routes/12189913)... diese ist natürlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt und kann stellenweise angepasst werden.

Wir würden uns freuen wenn morgen wer Zeit hat und mitkommen kann. 

Gruß Bene


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (8. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin,
> @⁨Kniggy⁩ und ich wollten morgen Mittag/Nachmittag einmal kurz in den Elm


*Bene* ich muss arbeiten  sonst immer gerne


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *Martin*, ich wünsche dir und deiner Frau auch noch viel Spaß auf Lanzarote und freue mich auf Bilder in kurz.


Danke *Torsten*. Bilder in kurz erst wenn man einen Rand sieht. Heute erst mal entlang an der Küste von Costa Teguise nach Puerte del Carmen; schön immer direkt am Meer entlang und dann kurz an der Einflugschneise auf Flugzeuge gewartet. Leider stand der Wind falsch und sie sind heute da nicht gelandet.



Dann ging es über Tias und Bartolomé zurück; etwas mehr als Elmniveau ca. 300m ü.N.N. Wetter ist ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken bei ca. 21° im Schatten, also am Berg ohne Schatten kann es schon warm werden.



*Bene* euch viel Spaß am Freitag und super Arbeitszeit bei deinem Arbeitgeber. *Adolfo*, bei Daimler muss man nur schaffen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Chris ist noch nicht fit also haben wir etwas lockerer gemacht


*Chris* musste wohl ein wenig leiden , aber der Trainingsrückstand ist bald aufgeholt, bei zwei bis dreimal Rad in der Woche.


----------



## Prilan (8. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin,
> @⁨Kniggy⁩ und ich wollten morgen Mittag/Nachmittag einmal kurz in den Elm und mal schauen wie die Trails dort den Winter überstanden haben.
> 
> Wir würden gerne so gegen 13:30Uhr los. Die Runde hätte ca. 45km/450Hm (s. Link)
> ...


Bin dabei Bene, habe morgen frei ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (8. März 2018)

Bis dahin hab ich noch nen langen Weg.


----------



## Schnubs (8. März 2018)

Tolle Bilder bin ein wenig neidisch 
So viel Sonne Mega ich brauche auch Urlaub. Dringend mit viel Sonne und Meer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (8. März 2018)

Prilan schrieb:


> Bin dabei Bene, habe morgen frei ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk



[emoji1362][emoji1362][emoji1362][emoji1362][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder bin ein wenig neidisch
> So viel Sonne Mega ich brauche auch Urlaub. Dringend mit viel Sonne und Meer!!


*Jana*, der Urlaub kommt bei Dir sicherlich auch noch . Heute waren wir auf dem höchsten Punkt der Insel, knapp 600m ü.N.N. und sind weiter nach Haria, der "Stadt der Tausend Palmen".



Vom Pass ging es runter zum Mirrador de Haria mit super Blick.



In Haria Lederwaren eingekauft und lecker spanisch gegessen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2018)




----------



## Kniggy (9. März 2018)

Falls jemand am Sonntag noch Lust auf eine Tour hat:
Start 10 Uhr, Prinzenpark/Löwengarten, 30km, angenehmes Tempo


----------



## webster1972 (9. März 2018)

Angenehmes Tempo heisst?  Na ich lass das besser und versuche mal die Pferdetrails im Querumer Forst. Mag nich Spassbremse sein!


----------



## Rockwell2018 (9. März 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Sonntag noch Lust auf eine Tour hat:
> Start 10 Uhr, Prinzenpark/Löwengarten, 30km, angenehmes Tempo


Hmm das ist ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Luisfigo (9. März 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Sonntag noch Lust auf eine Tour hat:
> Start 10 Uhr, Prinzenpark/Löwengarten, 30km,



Bin dabei


----------



## Luisfigo (9. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> spanisch gegessen.


*Martin *da bekommt man Appetit
leckere  Tortilla


----------



## Schnubs (9. März 2018)

Ein Traum das Panorama  Nur den armen Fisch bzw. Garnelen bräuchte ich nicht. Die armen Tiere


----------



## Deleted 435793 (9. März 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Sonntag noch Lust auf eine Tour hat:
> Start 10 Uhr, Prinzenpark/Löwengarten, 30km, angenehmes Tempo



Hallo Marko.

Ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.
Allerdings mit dem E-MTB wenn das Okay ist. Damit ich auch mithalten kann....



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 435793 (9. März 2018)

Wieso hat der Martin eigentlich ständig Urlaub ? Da stimmt doch irgendetwas nicht !


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *da bekommt man Appetit
> leckere  Tortilla


Adolfo super. Da sieht man den Fachmann der spanischen Küche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ein Traum das Panorama  Nur den armen Fisch bzw. Garnelen bräuchte ich nicht. Die armen Tiere


Jana waren aber sehr lecker die Garnelen.


TorgeP schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Martin eigentlich ständig Urlaub ? Da stimmt doch irgendetwas nicht !


Torge, der erste Urlaub in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2018)

Viel Spaß am Sonntag.


----------



## eGlegacy (10. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Die armen Tiere


Keine Angst, die waren bestimmt schon tot, als Martin sie gegessen hat  

Sehr coole Bilder, das ist echt ne klasse Landschaft. Da bekommt man direkt Fernweh.
Aber wir haben es hier auch schön, aktuell ist es wieder nass & diesig- was will man mehr?


----------



## Luisfigo (10. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Die armen Tiere



Das sind doch nur Meeresfrüchte


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. März 2018)

@eGlegacy  bist du morgen dabei


----------



## eGlegacy (10. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @eGlegacy  bist du morgen dabei


Ich bin auf nem Geburtstag >.<


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Ich bin auf nem Geburtstag >.<


Prioritäten setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (10. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Meeresfrüchte



Hm leben die nicht auch? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Meeresfrüchte


*Adolfo* stimmt; also Obst und das ist gesund.
*Janick*, die Landschaft auf Lanzarote ist wirklich abwechselungsreich. Von Mondlandschaft, Dünen, grüne Täler und ein Mix aus allem.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2018)

Heute ging es alleine nach Orzola und von dort in die Berge. Bei etwas Niesel wieder rauf auf 600 m, dort war es super windig und langer Regenjacke wieder runter.


----------



## Schnubs (10. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 706168
> Heute ging es alleine nach Orzola und von dort in die Berge. Bei etwas Niesel wieder rauf auf 600 m, dort war es super windig und langer Regenjacke wieder runter.



Bei deinen Bildern flippt meine bessere Hälfte Abends regelmäßig aus und schreit hysterisch was von Heimat und Auswandern. Ist viele Jahre da gewesen im Urlaub. Ich soll fragen ob du auch Seezunge am Hafen in Orzola gegessen hast? Lg und bekannterweise soll ich ausrichten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2018)

Jana nein, keine Seezunge, aber da soll ein nettes Lokal mit super Blick an einem Kiosk sein. Ich wollte vor dem Anstieg nichts essen. Deine bessere Hälfte kann ich verstehen und zu dieser Jahreszeit ist da Wetter ein Traum. Morgen wohl zu den Feuerbergen, da sieht die Landschaft wieder komplett anders aus, wie auf dem Mond; schwarzes Strassenband durch schwarzes Gestein.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächsten Sonntag mit unserer Tour.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. März 2018)

Sehr geile Tour *Marco *mit hohem Spaßfaktor  vielen Dank  Kurz vor Schluss leider noch eine Panne 
Und der Schlamm  ist fast verschwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sehr geile Tour *Marco *mit hohem Spaßfaktor  vielen Dank  Kurz vor Schluss leider noch eine Panne


Hoher Spaßfaktor sagt er  ich bin froh das ich noch gehen kann!ich habe unterwegs irgendwo meine Lunge verloren, falls jemand was gefunden hat bitte Bescheid sagen


----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Und der Schlamm  ist fast verschwunden



Hut ab! Vor lauter Schlamm habe ich den Weg nicht gesehen!könnte beim nächsten mal gerne komplett weg sein das Zeug


----------



## Luisfigo (11. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> habe unterwegs irgendwo meine Lunge verloren



Du bist super mitgefahren 
Alles andere kommt von alleine


----------



## Deleted 435793 (11. März 2018)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an den Guide. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht..[emoji108] [emoji106]


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2018)

Super, alles dabei gewesen vom Fat, 26er,27,5 und 29er.  Ein Platten gehört wohl mittlerweile dazu. Viel Schlamm kann ja gar nicht sein; seht so sauber aus, aber Wetter hat ja gepasst. Jenny auch am Start und Rockwell, morgen nach dem Schlafen ist die Lunge wieder da.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Bei deinen Bildern flippt meine bessere Hälfte Abends regelmäßig aus und schreit hysterisch was von Heimat und Auswandern.


*Jana*, ich möchte deine bessere Hälfe heute noch mal schreien hören . Wir waren heute bei den Feuerbergen.






Morgen nochmal nach Mirador del Rio, um dort direkt an dem Küstenweg das Panorama zu genießen.
Eine Woche geht wie im Flug vorbei. Gott sei Dank scheint der Temperaturunterschied nicht mehr so krass zu sein.
Jana, kennt dein Lebenspartner die Eckkneipe in Bartolomé. Da haben die Meeresfrüchte noch mehr pepp und der Serranoschinken, lecker.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Morgen nochmal nach Mirador del Rio, um dort direkt an dem Küstenweg das Panorama zu genießen.


Schöne Bilder *Martin * wir haben dich heute vermisst 
Das Wetter hier  soll wieder schlechter werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder *Martin * wir haben dich heute vermisst


Danke Adolfo, leider bist Du nächsten Sonntag im Schnee.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das Wetter hier soll wieder schlechter werden


Ich hoffe die Grippe bleibt mir fern; habe bis jetzt alles super umschifft  und dies soll auch so bleiben.
Nach deinem Urlaub nochmal die Winterchallange, da kann ich dir hoffentlich jetzt Windschatten geben.


----------



## Schnubs (11. März 2018)

Jana, kennt dein Lebenspartner die Eckkneipe in Bartolomé. Da haben die Meeresfrüchte noch mehr pepp und der Serranoschinken, lecker.[/QUOTE]

Den Tipp hab ich weitergegeben.  Ich würde an deiner Stelle da bleiben, nächste Woche wieder Regen satt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle da bleiben, nächste Woche wieder Regen satt.


Das wollte ich nicht hören. Pack bischen Sonne ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (11. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das wollte ich nicht hören. Pack bischen Sonne ein.



Ab wann kann ich diese Woche dann mit Sonne rechnen? Hab Frühdienst und Nachmittags Zeit


----------



## webster1972 (11. März 2018)

Na Jana heute war doch Traumwetter und n paar km haben wir doch auch geschafft! Der Hintern brennt immer noch!


----------



## DigitalB (11. März 2018)

Sauber das sich so viele gefunden haben heute [emoji111]️

Wir sind heute auch bei dem super Wetter unterwegs gewesen, aber auf schmalen Reifen... das rollt nämlich besser und da gibts kein Matsch 

Wir haben aber aus weiser Voraussicht die „klassischen“ Wege gemieden, da die ganzen Experten (Motorrad- und Autofahrer) sich bestimmt im Elm getummelt haben [emoji51]


@adolfo...wann kommt dein RR? [emoji12]









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ab wann kann ich diese Woche dann mit Sonne rechnen? Hab Frühdienst und Nachmittags Zeit


Jana, ich pack sie Mittwoch aus. Ich hoffe das passt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2018)

Bene, Höhenmeter hatten wir mehr.


----------



## DigitalB (11. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bene, Höhenmeter hatten wir mehr.



Das hoff ich doch! [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (12. März 2018)

Na ja war denk ich im Vergleich zu euch Schneckentempo,aber immerhin knapp 40 km geradelt. Und sogar noch Adolfo begegnet auf Hinfahrt zum Treff.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

Moin, 

wie schon letztens versprochen, würde ich ab morgen gerne den Dienstagstreff wiederbeleben. 

Treffpunkt ist am „Löwengarten“ im Prinzenpark. Solange wir noch Winterzeit haben, starten wir um 17:00Uhr. 

Als Route sind ca. 30km flach in den Norden geplant (Flughafenrunde), Tempo gering (Anfänger brauchen also keine Angst habe!)

Licht ist erforderlich, da es ab 18:30 Uhr dunkel wird. 

Wer mitkommen möchte bitte bis morgen (13.03) 15:00Uhr bescheid sagen, denn wenn keiner will/kann, fahre ich schon früher oder mache was anderes.

Hier die ungefähre Route:
https://www.strava.com/routes/12233510

Gruß Bene [emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie schon letztens versprochen, würde ich ab morgen gerne den Dienstagstreff wiederbeleben.
> 
> ...


Da ich jetzt mit mindestens 3x die Woche los legen passt mir das sehr gut in den Plan  

Wenn ich heute meine Schuhe bekomme wäre ich morgen definitiv dabei  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (12. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na Jana heute war doch Traumwetter und n paar km haben wir doch auch geschafft! Der Hintern brennt immer noch!



Hast dich gut geschlagen dafür war eine schöne Runde!!


----------



## Luisfigo (12. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Und sogar noch Adolfo begegnet auf Hinfahrt zum Treff.


*Axel *da hättest du ja auch bei uns mitfahren können


----------



## Luisfigo (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> @adolfo...wann kommt dein RR?



Für 135 km braucht man doch kein RR


----------



## webster1972 (12. März 2018)

Adolfo,das wäre noch nich so gut gegangen mit euch. Bin immernoch am Muskeln und Knochen sortieren aufm Rad,da hat die kleine Fitnessrunde mit Chris und Jana doch besser für mich gepasst.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Für 135 km braucht man doch kein RR



Ich plane dich schon mal für meine jährliche Elmumrundung ein [emoji111]️

https://www.strava.com/routes/12234488


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ich plane dich schon mal für meine jährliche Elmumrundung ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Runde  und danach ein schönes Weizen im Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

Ob da eines reicht? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ich plane dich schon mal für meine jährliche Elmumrundung ein [emoji111]️
> 
> Boor was für eine Strecke
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

ich gebe zu, aus der Wade schüttelt man das nicht! Aber sowas fährt man auch nicht auf Zeit. Da macht man häufiger Pause, kehrt zum Mittag ein und wenn man nicht voll im Saft steht muss man am Ende etwas beißen...

Aber das ist schon eine Tagestour. Um 09:00 Uhr los und gegen 16:00Uhr wieder zu Hause. 
Wer regelmäßig ab jetzt 2-3mal die Woche fährt und bis Juli immer etwas mehr fährt, dem verspreche ich, dass er es schaft diese Tour zu fahren! 

Es wird aber noch die Helden Tour geben... BS--> Brocken --> BS  

https://www.strava.com/activities/659961872 ;-)

 ---> 9 Stunden Spaß für den Hintern ...#Sitzcremenichtvergessen




@Adolfo ... auch da bist du ab heute fest eingeplant ;-)


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Das hoff ich doch!


Hallo, für Senioren 2 gelten andere Regeln.


DigitalB schrieb:


> ich gebe zu, aus der Wade schüttelt man das nicht!


Ich glaube die wenigsten haben jetzt schon fast 2500km für 2018 in den Beinen ; bei mir nicht mal die Hälfte.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wenigsten haben jetzt schon fast 2500km für 2018 in den Beinen



...ist aus versehen so passiert... 

Muss die Zeit genießen ... ab September Masterstudium, dann ein Haus bauen und bestimmt bald kleine Radfahrer aufziehen. 

Muss halt nur gucken wie ich dann den Buggy an die Bikes bekomme ... Bergtraining am Amplebener und dann die Trails runter [emoji51][emoji12]





So müsste es aber klappen [emoji23]

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2018)

Heute ging es bei bestem Wetter noch mal nach " Mirador Del Rio". Es ging wieder durch viel grün, was auf dieser Insel ja nicht unbedingt zu erwarten ist.


 
Der Anstieg ging heute über Ye auf ca. 400 m, wobei paar nette Rampen waren, die meine Frau alle gemeistert hat.
Für so einen Blick auf " La Graciosa" loht aber die Anstrengungen.


 
Von Mirador Del Rio gibt es einen schmalen Küstenweg, den sollte man unbedingt fahren und von Mirador starten, da mann dann im Rollen diesen Blick geniesen kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2018)

Von Haria nach Tabayeso fährt durch dieses grüne Tal; auch nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Muss halt nur gucken wie ich den Buggy an die Bikes bekomme ... Bergtraining am Amplebener und dann die Trails runter


*Bene*, das gibt dann aber richtig Beine.


----------



## Schnubs (12. März 2018)

Mir fehlen die Kracher ich fahre zwar 2-3 mal die Woche aber nicht die Km 100 und mehr. Daher werden die Touren von mir ignoriert da roll ich ja wieder rückwärts runter


----------



## Schnubs (12. März 2018)

Das arme Kind kaum geschlüpft schon auf Teer unterwegs mit 30km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Kracher ich fahre zwar 2-3 mal die Woche


*Jana* in der Hochsaison schaffen wir gemeinsam 60+, glaub mir. Wir arbeiten uns langsam ran. Meine Frau hat heute auch über 1000 Hm geschafft; alles nur ein stetiges steigern und auch eine kurze Rampe mit 20% mit dem Renner geknackt.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Das arme Kind kaum geschlüpft schon auf Teer unterwegs mit 30km/h



Früh übt sich [emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Adolfo ... auch da bist du ab heute fest eingeplant ;-)



Da haben wir ja noch was vor 2018  bis dahin braucht es aber noch etwas mehr Fitness 
Obwohl ich sowas ähnliches mit der Motte 2016 schon mal gemacht habe


----------



## Rockwell2018 (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> So müsste es aber klappen


Da wirst du kein Spaß dran haben!und dein Kind noch weniger


----------



## Schnubs (12. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana* in der Hochsaison schaffen wir gemeinsam 60+, glaub mir. Wir arbeiten uns langsam ran. Meine Frau hat heute auch über 1000 Hm geschafft; alles nur ein stetiges steigern und auch eine kurze Rampe mit 20% mit dem Renner geknackt.



Respekt euch Beiden.


----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Da wirst du kein Spaß dran haben!und dein Kind noch weniger



Ach ... wird sich zeigen ... meine Definition von Spaß ist eh sehr Grenzwertig [emoji23]

Aber ist ja noch lange hin [emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ach ... wird sich zeigen ... meine Definition von Spaß ist eh sehr Grenzwertig [emoji23]
> 
> Aber ist ja noch lange hin [emoji111]️


Soll ja auch nicht böse gemeint sein 
Meine 3 hätten damit aufjedenfall kein Spaß die wollen höchstens selbst fahren


----------



## webster1972 (12. März 2018)

Na ja,in 2018 bleibt der Buggy bei ihm woll noch in der Garage wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. Und im Notfall geb ich mit der Honda Windschatten!  Aber der Berg is bestimmt das richtige Terrain für mich zum Beine aufbauen, zwei mal pro Woche da hoch und mein Schnitt wird besser! (dann aber mit 4 bar in den Reifen! )


----------



## torstiohneh (12. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist am „Löwengarten“ im Prinzenpark. Solange wir noch Winterzeit haben, starten wir um 17:00Uhr.


Hi *Bene*, schade, das ist eine sehr schöne Runde und passend zu meinem Fitnesslevel, aber ich werde es wohl nach der Arbeit nicht bis 17:00 nach BS schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (12. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi *Bene*, schade, das ist eine sehr schöne Runde und passend zu meinem Fitnesslevel, aber ich werde es wohl nach der Arbeit nicht bis 17:00 nach BS schaffen.



Schade Torsten. Aber ich werde um auch anderen Berufstätigen gerecht zu werden die Startzeit sobald es länger hell bleibt auf 18:00Uhr bzw. 18:30 im Hochsommer setzen. Zudem soll es ein „fixer“ Termin werden, so dass man sich darauf einstellen kann und evtl. Früher Feierabend machen kann etc. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (13. März 2018)

Bin leider doch für heute raus da die Schuhe erst heute kommen :-( 

Werde ne kleine Runde bei mir drehen, euch dennoch viel Spass  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (13. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bin leider doch für heute raus da die Schuhe erst heute kommen :-(


*Chrissi * ohne Schuhe würde ich auch nicht fahren


----------



## Sirius6 (13. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Chrissi * ohne Schuhe würde ich auch nicht fahren


Wird ein wenig Kalt um die Füße, außerdem Bohren sich die Pins immer so unbequem in die Fußsohle [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (13. März 2018)

Wer fährt denn heute mit?


----------



## Luisfigo (13. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (13. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


>



also du?


----------



## schleppi (13. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> also du?


Glaub ich nicht der ist mit Sicherheit nicht in Braunschweig


----------



## DigitalB (13. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute mit?



bis jetzt haben mit dir vier Leute zugesagt. Also wären wir zu fünft 

PS: gefahren wird auch bei Nieselregen! ... nur bei einem Wolkenbruch würde ich nicht fahren ;-)


----------



## Schnubs (13. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> bis jetzt haben mit dir vier Leute zugesagt. Also wären wir zu fünft
> 
> PS: gefahren wird auch bei Nieselregen! ... nur bei einem Wolkenbruch würde ich nicht fahren ;-)



Mist ich hab schon nach Ausreden gesucht


----------



## DigitalB (13. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Mist ich hab schon nach Ausreden gesucht



[emoji12][emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (13. März 2018)

Na jaaaa,hier in Querum isses was mehr wie Nieselregen. Wer weiß was noch kommt.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. März 2018)

Lassen uns bei 23 ° noch etwas verwöhnen.


 
Leider geht es wieder in den Kühlschrank , bis bald.


 
Viel Spaß trotz des Wetters und vielleicht nächsten Dienstag auch mal dabei.


----------



## DigitalB (13. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na jaaaa,hier in Querum isses was mehr wie Nieselregen. Wer weiß was noch kommt.....







Naja durchwachsen...aber nichts wildes [emoji111]️





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (13. März 2018)

Seit wetteronline mir quasi die DWD-Warnwetter-App gekappt hat bin ich da nich mehr up to date mit Niederschlagsgebieten.  Ich werd aber mal besser kneifen und meinen Radschuh was tunen. Da reibt die Zunge auf ner Titanschraube kurz überm Gelenk.


----------



## Luisfigo (13. März 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht der ist mit Sicherheit nicht in Braunschweig



*Jana *ich bin heute nicht dabei 
Ich habe heute meinen Ruhetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Jana *ich bin heute nicht dabei
> Ich habe heute meinen Ruhetag


Ich auch. Morgen vielleicht mal antesten.


----------



## Sirius6 (13. März 2018)

So da ich noch meine Schuhe rechtzeitig bekommen habe  Bin ich gleich ne Test Runde gefahren am Stichkanal entlang  
Bei über 10Grad natürlich in kurzen Hosen xD 

Habe die Shimano SH-ME2L - MTB Enduro Schuhe bestellt die bei der Probefahrt sehr angenehm zu tragen waren und für den Preis sehr gut eingeclickt und ausgeclickt haben, bei nem Preis für um die 65€ kann man da nicht meckern  

Hab festgestellt das ich nen Grundlagen Seminar für Spitzkehren brauche, war mir da zu unsicher und bin lieber kurz abgestiegen... Die Zugangswege zum Stichkanal sind echt Tricki [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (13. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Hab festgestellt das ich nen Grundlagen Seminar für Spitzkehren brauche, war mir da zu unsicher und bin lieber kurz abgestiegen... Die Zugangswege zum Stichkanal sind echt Tricki


 Jetzt stellst du dich aber an


----------



## eGlegacy (13. März 2018)

Freut mich zu hören, dass die Schuhe anscheinend gut passen!



Sirius6 schrieb:


> Hab festgestellt das ich nen Grundlagen Seminar für Spitzkehren brauche, war mir da zu unsicher und bin lieber kurz abgestiegen... Die Zugangswege zum Stichkanal sind echt Tricki [emoji847]


Denke manchmal auch, so'n paar Kurse wären schon nicht verkehrt, aber am Ende kann man sich das meiste bestimmt schon gut in unserer Gruppe aneignen.


----------



## Sirius6 (13. März 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören, dass die Schuhe anscheinend gut passen!
> 
> 
> Denke manchmal auch, so'n paar Kurse wären schon nicht verkehrt, aber am Ende kann man sich das meiste bestimmt schon gut in unserer Gruppe aneignen.



Denke auch, im Endeffekt kann man auch trocken üben und schauen das man es so perfektioniert in der Truppe gibt es ja genug Leute die es drauf haben [emoji869]



Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> [emoji38] Jetzt stellst du dich aber an


Ich suche die Stelle aus und du fährst sie [emoji23]


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (13. März 2018)

Hihi Chris,Nosewheelies und umsetzen üben! Die Nosewheelies kenn ich vom Motorrad her,umsetzen war bisher immer unwillkürlich einfach so richtungsungebunden passiert!


----------



## Sirius6 (13. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Hihi Chris,Nosewheelies und umsetzen üben! Die Nosewheelies kenn ich vom Motorrad her,umsetzen war bisher immer unwillkürlich einfach so richtungsungebunden passiert!


Jope muss geübt werden [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (13. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Ich suche die Stelle aus und du fährst sie [emoji23]



Da geht es doch nur runter oder hoch Klär mich auf, welche Stelle meinst du?


----------



## DigitalB (13. März 2018)

So, auch hier parallel zur WA-Gruppe die Rückmeldung. 

Wir waren zu viert, es war von oben und unten recht feucht ;-)

Ich habe die Route aufgrund der Wetterlage etwas angepasst und Jana und dann Daniel nach einer kurzen Flughafenrunde „mehr oder weniger“ zu Hause abgesetzt. Zum Ende haben Falk und ich uns nochmal 20min nach Hause gejagt[emoji111]️






Die drei Schlammkrieger|in





Also der Mudguard bringt ja mal gar nichts [emoji23]

Nächste Woche kommt Montag wieder die Abfrage für Dienstag [emoji111]️

Kleiner Spoiler ...
Dienstag, 20.3, 17:00Uhr, 2h (32km) flach im Pavelschen und Ölper Holz [emoji111]️

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (13. März 2018)

Auch wenn ihr jetzt motzt "der redet sich ja nur raus!" Unter den Bedingungen und der Gefahr das alle nur wegen mir noch frieren statt nur nass zu sein hab ich gekniffen. Hab erst überlegt Querum-nah einzusteigen und dann genau so wieder aus, aber wenns hier so weiter gepieselt hätte wärs für keinen mehr n Spass gewesen. Nächsten Dienstag bekomm ich meinen Mietwagen zwischen halb vier bis halb fünf,weiss nich ob ich wann weg kann. Ach so,wegen der Gesichtsbemalung, darum fahr ich mit Grand Mom  und Grand Dad.


----------



## DigitalB (13. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr jetzt motzt "der redet sich ja nur raus!".



Hier muss sich niemand rechtfertigen...[emoji111]️

Wir bieten Touren an und wer kommt kommt, und wenn man keine Zeit hat, dann hat man halt keine Zeit bzw. andere Gründe. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (13. März 2018)

Sollte keine Rechtfertigung sein! Ich denk mir auch mal meinen Teil und wenn das Wetter so wie Sonntag gewesen wäre hätte ich zugesagt! Oder zumindest ab Querum mitgemacht. Vielleicht denke ich zu viel,aber ich weiss das "Bremsen" manchmal nerven obwohl sie wenig dafür können........


----------



## webster1972 (13. März 2018)

Na ja,egal nun. Jetzt hab ich mal die Cleats montiert und muss mal an ner unauffälligen Stelle mit weichem Boden testen ob ich CB-Clickies fahren kann ohne umzufallen und ohne "Aua" mit meinem "Holzbein" . Die Tour mit Jana und Christian ging erstaunlich gut für meine Verhältnisse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Wir waren zu viert, es war von oben und unten recht feucht ;-)


*Bene*, jetzt muss ich leider auch wieder dieses Wetter ertragen. Warum ist Falk so sauber im Gesicht und Du nicht. Die letzten zwanzig Minuten bei ihm im Windschatten gewesen.
Daniel hatte sicherlich nasse Füsse; mit Turnschuhen und ohne Überschuhe.


----------



## DigitalB (14. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Bene*, jetzt muss ich leider auch wieder dieses Wetter ertragen.


Ach... es wird bald Frühling ... sobald noch einmal kurz der Winter Einzug hält...



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Warum ist Falk so sauber im Gesicht und Du nicht. Die letzten zwanzig Minuten bei ihm im Windschatten gewesen.


Ne ne ... Falk sah am Ende genau so aus ^^ 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Daniel hatte sicherlich nasse Füsse; mit Turnschuhen und ohne Überschuhe.


Oh ja.... das glaube ich auch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (14. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ach... es wird bald Frühling ...
> 
> Das Gefühl hatte ich gestern Abend nicht. Omg sahen wir aus  Ich war echt platt!!


----------



## DigitalB (14. März 2018)

He he ... aber du hast ja gut mitgehalten [emoji111]️

Biss hast du! Der Rest kommt von alleine! versprochen! Martin kennt mich auch noch als „Bremse“... 





Man beachte den wunderschönen Regenbogen im Hintergrund [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (14. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Man beachte den wunderschönen Regenbogen im Hintergrund



Gab es da was anderes auf dem Foto wie den schönen Regenbogen?


----------



## Schnubs (14. März 2018)

Respekt dafür!


----------



## Luisfigo (14. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Gab es da was anderes auf dem Foto wie den schönen Regenbogen?


----------



## KevlonX (14. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> He he ... aber du hast ja gut mitgehalten [emoji111]️
> 
> Biss hast du! Der Rest kommt von alleine! versprochen! Martin kennt mich auch noch als „Bremse“...
> 
> ...


Krasse Leistung. Wie viel Zeit ist denn seit dem Foto vergangen? 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (15. März 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Wie viel Zeit ist denn seit dem Foto vergangen?



Vier Jahre und ca. 30.000km auf dem Fahrrad [emoji51].... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Martin kennt mich auch noch als „Bremse“...


Ja *Bene*, ich kann mich noch schwach erinnern. Ich glaube es war am 3.11.2013, wo ich die Touren vom MTV mit z.T. begleitet habe und Du bei Weddel auf dem Wiesentrail an der Anhöhe fast gestorben bist, aber dies hast Du locker überwunden und fährst mir jetzt locker weg.


----------



## Sirius6 (17. März 2018)

So Jungs habe mich mal dran gemacht eine Salzgitter Kanal Runde zu entwerfen

Die Strecke besticht nicht durch besonders viele Höhen Metern, hat jedoch viele der Auf und Abstiege mit eingeplant die teils etwas Tricky sind und das sowohl im aufstieg als auch abstieg.


Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet das möglichst viel Single Trail Anteil drin ist 
Singletrail: 26,9 km
Fahrradweg: 2,40 km
Weg: 2,16 km
Nebenstraße: 1,82 km
Straße: 2,90 km
(Auswertung aus Komoot ohne das Kieswerk)
Gesamt Übersicht



 

Wer sie sich genauer anschauen möchte kann das unter dem folgenden Link tun :
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nskapnqofzybjamk&language=de

Würde mich freuen wenn ich noch Mitfahrer für diese Tour finden würde


----------



## Tony- (17. März 2018)

Hi,
Komoot sagt zwar gern es wären Singletrails, in wirklichkeit sind aber normale stockgerade Schotterwege am Kanal lang. In die Kieskuhle würde ich nicht reifahren; böser klebriger lehmschlamm.. Musste letztes Jahr erst mal mein Fahrrad im See waschen bevor ich weiterfahren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (17. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hi,
> Komoot sagt zwar gern es wären Singletrails, in wirklichkeit sind aber normale stockgerade Schotterwege am Kanal lang. In die Kieskuhle würde ich nicht reifahren; böser klebriger lehmschlamm.. Musste letztes Jahr erst mal mein Fahrrad im See waschen bevor ich weiterfahren konnte.


Ging auch mehr um die Auf und Abstiege  

Kieskuhle kann man auch auslassen wenn die so fies ist 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (17. März 2018)

Habe Foto gefunden, das war das Lehmige Schlamm gemischt mit spitzem Kies; Die Standrohre an der Gabel haben auch was abbekommen..


----------



## Sirius6 (17. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Habe Foto gefunden, das war das Lehmige Schlamm gemischt mit spitzem Kies; Die Standrohre an der Gabel haben auch was abbekommen..


Ist ja übel [emoji29]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet das möglichst viel Single Trail Anteil drin ist


*Christian*, schöne Strecken dabei und die Fischteiche bei Wedlenstedt sind super Trails, schön mit steiler Uferkante auf einer Seite, also nicht reinfallen.
Die Trails in der Kuhle bei Groß Gleidingen bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, habe aber schon eine Strecke mit den Trails geplant von 57 Kilometer nach Lengede, wo ich bekanntes mit neuem verbinden wollte. Kannst ja mal berichten wie es dort ausschaut.

Hier noch ein paar Trails, die Du mit einbinden kannst. Ich weis natürlich nicht ob sie zur Zeit fahrbahr sind, da ich sie genau im März 2017 gefahren bin.


 
Paar Eindrücke vom März 2017.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (17. März 2018)

[emoji106]


----------



## DigitalB (18. März 2018)

Top Runde Martin![emoji1362][emoji1362][emoji1362]
Alles dabei gewesen , Sonne (etwas) Wind, Trails, Schnee, Spass, hatte ich Wind schon? ;-)

Wieder viel Neues dabei gewesen, Bilder habe ich dir gesendet. 

So dem Rest der Winterbande ein schönen Restsonntag [emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (18. März 2018)

Danke Martin für die Runde und auch für die Fahrt nach Hause. Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute und noch einen Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2018)

Freut mich, daß die Runde gefallen hat und wieder Neues dabei war. *Bene* danke für die Bilder ; ich habe sie mit eingepflegt und kommentiert.
*Jana* kein Problem und so warst Du früher zu Hause.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung zur Strecke. Die Tour ging über Bechtsbüttel (Jana bei der Eisenbahnbrücke etwas Höhenangst, aber gemeistert; etwas komisch wenn man durch das Gitterrost ins Nichts schauen kann) und weiter über Eickhorst, Harxbüttel und Thune zurück. Auf der 30 Kilometerstrecke waren ca. 10 Kilometer Trails- u, Wiesenpfade eingebunden, wobei der Schnee auf den Trails und die Verwehungen auf den Feldwegen Körner gekostet haben und der Ostwind hat den Rest gegeben, aber haben alles gemeinsam gemeistert.


 
Hat wie immer mit euch Spaß gemacht und auch so ein Wetter hat seinen Reiz.
       
Wir sind zum Teil durch das unberühte Weiss gefahren.


 
... und wann kann man Ski fahren mit dem Rad.


 
Weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. Schönes Restwochenende und dann in zwei Wochen bei wärmeren Temperaturen im Süden von Braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (18. März 2018)

Ich Ärger mich das es heute nicht Geklappt hat aber irgendwie bin ich auch froh @Luisfigo  und @Kniggy haben schlapp gemacht ?
Es wäre bei dem Wetter aufjedenfall nicht zu verübeln


----------



## Luisfigo (18. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Luisfigo und
> 
> @Kniggy haben schlapp gemacht ?
> Es wäre bei dem Wetter



Super Bilder  *Martin *  Chrissi Ich versuche grade Ski zufahren


----------



## Luisfigo (18. März 2018)




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ich Ärger mich das es heute nicht Geklappt hat


Hätten wir uns auch mal kennengelernt und durch Schnee fahren müssen wir wohl bis Ende des Jahres wieder warten. Hatte trotz der Kälte im Gesicht, viel Spaßfaktor.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich versuche grade Ski zufahren


*Adolfo*, lass die Knochen heil und werde nicht übermütig.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (18. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Chrissi Ich versuche grade Ski zufahren


"Chrissi"  war nur fast richtig


----------



## DigitalB (19. März 2018)

Moin, 

So wie versprochen die "Anmeldung" für morgen. 
kleine Anfänger-Westrunde im Ölper- und Pavelschen Holz.

Die Runde hat 35km und wird ca. 2h dauern. (https://www.strava.com/routes/12257092)
Licht bitte mitnehmen.

Treffpunkt 17:00 Uhr am Löwengarten, Meldung bitte bis morgen 15:00 Uhr ob mitgefahren wird / Interesse besteht. 

Gruß Bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (19. März 2018)

Mist Mittwoch habe ich frei da wäre ich dabei.die anderen Tage habe ich Spätschicht


----------



## Schnubs (19. März 2018)

Sry hab auch Spätschicht


----------



## Sirius6 (19. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> So wie versprochen die "Anmeldung" für morgen.
> kleine Anfänger-Westrunde im Ölper- und Pavelschen Holz.
> ...


Moin Bene  

Schaffe es morgen leider nicht, aber hoffe du machst nächste Woche Dienstags noch so ne Anfänger Runde da ich aktuell jeden freien Tag dazu nutze aufm Rad zu sitzen und endlich mal ein wenig aufzuschließen hehe 

Gruß Chris 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevlonX (19. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> So wie versprochen die "Anmeldung" für morgen.
> kleine Anfänger-Westrunde im Ölper- und Pavelschen Holz.
> ...


Braucht das Licht richtig Power zum Ausleuchten für den Trail oder reicht mehr ein Positionslicht?
Ich habe nur einfache Clipleuchten fürs Stadtrad.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Braucht das Licht richtig Power zum Ausleuchten für den Trail


Ohne eine vernünftige Lampe brauch man gar nicht zu starten  und beginnen würde ich mit einer guten Kopflampe, damit man sieht wo man in die Kurve hin fährt, da Licht nur nach vorn nicht ausreicht. Auf dem Kopf habe ich eine B+M Ixon mit 80 Lux, aber diese ist nicht mehr Stand der Technik und ohne meine beiden My Tiny Sun nach vorn müsste ich auch da nachrüsten.


----------



## webster1972 (19. März 2018)

Ohje,ein Groschengrab nach dem anderen,Helmlampe!  Aber zum Glück gibt's den Chinamann,wenn man da nich allzu geizig is gibts gute Qualität zum halben Preis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ohje,ein Groschengrab nach dem anderen,Helmlampe!


Ich sehe das etwas anderes und kaufe lieber etwas Qualität und muss dafür nur einmal kaufen , meine My Tiny Sun sind 6 bzw. 5 Jahre alt und laufen ohne Mucken und wenn kann man Ersatzteile kaufen.


----------



## DigitalB (19. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anderes und kaufe lieber etwas Qualität und muss dafür nur einmal kaufen , meine My Tiny Sun sind 6 bzw. 5 Jahre alt und laufen ohne Mucken und wenn kann man Ersatzteile kaufen.



Wie sagt man so schön ... „wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!“ 

Günstig kaufen, das ist die Kunst daran ;-p


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (19. März 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Braucht das Licht richtig Power zum Ausleuchten für den Trail oder reicht mehr ein Positionslicht?
> Ich habe nur einfache Clipleuchten fürs Stadtrad.



Hmm....ist das eine Fangfrage? [emoji849][emoji51]

Du warst noch nie in der Dämmerung oder im Dunkeln im Wald oder? 
Du musst das selber für dich entscheiden. Denke du bist alt genug. Mit einer kleinen Diode kommst du nicht weit [emoji12]

Für alle anderen: 
Also ... ein top-Lampe ist jetzt nicht erforderlich. Aber es sollte schon leuchten. Denke mit 20-40 Lux sollte man schon fahren. Das leisten die meisten STVZO-konformen Leuchten (welche ja so oder so am Bike montiert werden sollten). 
Ansonsten es wird ja kein Nightride. 

Es geht hauptsächlich (im Frühling und Herbst) darum, dass wir uns in der Dämmerung auf öffentlichen Straßen bewegen. Naja den Rest muss ich jetzt nicht erläutern. 

Als Autofahrer raste ich jedesmal innerlich aus wenn so ein Depp ohne Licht mein Auto kreuzt und ich ihn fast umgemäht habe [emoji51]

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (19. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> ... zum Glück gibt's den Chinamann,wenn man da nich allzu geizig is gibts gute Qualität zum halben Preis.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen... nachdem ich 80€ in 2 Chinamülllampen investiert hatte musste ich letztes Jahr nochmal was vernünftiges für 150€ kaufen ... [emoji24][emoji24]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (19. März 2018)

Ich hab das Chinathema nun öfter in Form von Zielfernrohren gehabt. Die Qualität is derb schwankend,allerdings! Aber wie gesagt,wenn man da nich den billigsten Anbieter sucht sondern das gesunde Mittelfeld bekommt man auch von dort durchaus brauchbare Qualität. Die können wenn die wollen und tuns auch wenn der Preis stimmt. Auch im Taschenlampenforum nachzulesen,z. B. . Aber auch da gilt "you get what you pay for" . Und der Oberknaller war ja das mein billiges 500€- ZF  in derselben Werkstatt hergestellt wird wie das "unterallersau-Zf" von 90 €. Sogar namhafte Hersteller sind von Japan auf China umgeschwenkt,also Luschen sind die da nich.


----------



## KevlonX (19. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Hmm....ist das eine Fangfrage? [emoji849][emoji51]
> 
> Du warst noch nie in der Dämmerung oder im Dunkeln im Wald oder?
> Du musst das selber für dich entscheiden. Denke du bist alt genug. Mit einer kleinen Diode kommst du nicht weit [emoji12]
> ...


In den Wintermonaten fahre ich sonst nur mit dem Stadtcrosser. Denn das MTB habe ich ja noch nicht lange und die Schmalreifen fahre ich erst ab dem Frühling.
Klar fahre ich auch bei Dunkelheit, aber mit dem bisherigen Rad eben nicht über Wurzelpassagen und durch Wälder.
Meine Leuchten bringen nicht den brauchbaren Lichtkegel für Trails, aber sind für die Stadt hell genug, so wie es der Amtsschimmel will. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> aber sind für die Stadt hell genug, so wie es der Amtsschimmel will.



dann sollte dies für das was wir fahren werden ausreichen. ;-)

Hey ... nix gegen den Amtsschimmel ^^


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Chinathema nun öfter in Form von Zielfernrohren gehabt.



ohhh...ne dann bist du weit tiefer im Thema als ich! Aber du hast recht, man muss gucken und darf nicht das billigste nehmen. Das viele Sachen ja auch in der gleichen Fabrik oder beim gleichen Unternehmen (nur unter anderen Namen) gefertigt wird, ist ja mittlerweile kein Geheimnis.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> kleine Anfänger-Westrunde im Ölper- und Pavelschen Holz


Hi Bene,
bei mir klappt es leider wieder nicht, muss meine Tochter shutteln.
Aber ne leckere Runde hast du zusammengebaut .
Schöne Grüße 
Torsten


----------



## webster1972 (20. März 2018)

Ich muss mich auch abmelden,muss heut Nacht um 3 Uhr los an Bord. Die Anreise is diesmal was weiter nach Gent in Belgien.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2018)

*Bene* und *Marion*; ich hoffe ihr seit ohne Hindernisse zurückgekommen. Danke für die Tour, so konnte ich auch mal einfach hinterher fahren. Im Ölperholz war mein Fahrverhalten ein wenig schwammig, meine Bereifung hat sich wieder gut zugesetzt. Auf dem Rückweg wurde es doch ein wenig frisch.
*Torsten, *ich hoffe Du hast dich wieder von der Sonntagstour erholt; war ja durch die Schneeverwehungen und den Gegenwind anstrengend.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten, *ich hoffe Du hast dich wieder von der Sonntagstour erholt


Hi *Martin*, ja, alles gut!
War ne klasse Runde mit den schönsten Trails in der Gegend, hast du super zusammengestellt.
So schnell werden wir nicht wieder die Gelegenheit bekommen durch den Schnee zu surfen.
Richtig bitter war für mich das Zickzack nördlich von Harxbüttel mit garstigem Ostwind und den Schneeverwehungen, habt ihr ja mitbekommen...



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und die Verwehungen auf den Feldwegen Körner gekostet haben und der Ostwind hat den Rest gegeben, aber haben alles gemeinsam gemeistert.


Stimmt .

*Martin*, wo wäre es langgegangen wenn wir nicht abgekürzt hätten, an dieser Ruine im Wald vorbei is klar, aber dann?


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi *Martin*, ja, alles gut!


*Torsten* das freut mich. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> So schnell werden wir nicht wieder die Gelegenheit bekommen durch den Schnee zu surfen.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht; manchmal muss man für solch eine Erfahrung leiden, aber man freut sich doch, daß man den Schweinehund überwunden hat und diese Erfahrung mitnehmen konnte. Zu Beginn der Tour mit dem Ostwind direkt im Gesicht, wo man keine Falte mehr hatte, wie mit Botox gespritzt; habe ich auch gedacht "gleich platzt mir der Kopf".


torstiohneh schrieb:


> an dieser Ruine im Wald vorbei is klar, aber dann?


Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht; die Passage wollte ich noch mit einbinden und den Trail bei Meinholz, das wäre es gewesen.


 
Freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour, bei anderen Wetterbedingungen; könnte mal "Knochen trocken" kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (21. März 2018)

Fährt heute jemand spontan?


----------



## DigitalB (21. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Bene* und *Marion*; ich hoffe ihr seit ohne Hindernisse zurückgekommen.


Ja, lief alles gut ;-)



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg wurde es doch ein wenig frisch.


ohhhh ja ^^ ... das war es ....


----------



## Tony- (22. März 2018)

@Luisfigo deins?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> @Luisfigo deins?
> Anhang anzeigen 710474


Nein; Adolfo hat einfach vorn.


----------



## Tony- (22. März 2018)

Achso.. der Verkäufer schreibt, dass der Rahmen und das Schaltwerk neu wären, das würde ja passen


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2018)

Anton hast recht. Adolfo hat doch zweifach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (22. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Anton hast recht. Adolfo hat doch zweifach.



Ja *Anton *das ist meins ich brauche Platz 
Das neue Rad ist schon bestellt 
Das RR kommt dieses ja auch noch eventuell


----------



## Tony- (22. März 2018)

Was gibt es neues feines? XC Fully? Oder vielleicht Stahl?


----------



## DigitalB (22. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ja *Anton *das ist meins ich brauche Platz
> Das neue Rad ist schon bestellt
> Das RR kommt dieses ja auch noch eventuell



Für 800 kauf ich es ... [emoji51]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (22. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Was gibt es neues feines? XC Fully?



Es wird dir gefallen


----------



## Luisfigo (22. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Für 800 kauf ich es ...


*Bene *für 800 bekommst du eine Felge  kannst schon mal anfangen zu sparen


----------



## DigitalB (23. März 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Bene *für 800 bekommst du eine Felge  kannst schon mal anfangen zu sparen



Wasch letschter Preis? 850€? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji23]


Ne ne ... die Rakete kann ich mir nicht leisten ... da würde mir mein Controlling die Hölle heiß machen [emoji849]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (23. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ne ne ... die Rakete kann ich mir nicht leisten ... da würde mir mein Controlling die Hölle heiß machen



Mache für *Bene *Sonderpreis


----------



## Tony- (23. März 2018)

Hi.. Mir wurde heute mein Fahrrad geklaut, es stand gegenüber Finanzamt am Parkhaus bei Aldi. Es ist ein von mir selbst aufgebautes 26er Kinesis MTB in Gelb mit einer Surly Stahlgabel, Schimano LX Schaltung und Avid BB5 Bremsen. Decals und blaue Streifen sind Aufkleber.
Gegenüber dem Bild waren Blaue Pedale und Schwarzer Sattel verbaut. Falls jemand mein Fahrrad irgendwo sieht bitte melden..


----------



## Sirius6 (23. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hi.. Mir wurde heute mein Fahrrad geklaut, es stand gegenüber Finanzamt am Parkhaus bei Aldi. Es ist ein von mir selbst aufgebautes 26er Kinesis MTB in Gelb mit einer Surly Stahlgabel, Schimano LX Schaltung und Avid BB5 Bremsen. Decals und blaue Streifen sind Aufkleber.
> Gegenüber dem Bild waren Blaue Pedale und Schwarzer Sattel verbaut. Falls jemand mein Fahrrad irgendwo sieht bitte melden..


Solche Arschgeigen, merke ich mir und schaue mich um wenn ich in BS bin [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2018)

*Anton*, dies tut mir Leid und echt ärgerlich, vorallem wenn es ein Unikat ist.  In der Farbkombination fällt es gut auf und ich werde auch die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (24. März 2018)

Bitter ....
Aber Braunschweig ist Fahrraddiebstahltechnich ein echt heißes Pflaster...

Aber ich mach dir da wenig Hoffnung. Von meinen mittlerweile glaube 11 geklauten Rädern, ist nur eines wieder an Land gekommen.... und das haben sie mir wieder nach 2 Jahren wieder geklaut [emoji52]

Am besten versichern, bzw. das „gute Fahrrad“ nur zum fahren nutzen und nie aus den Augen lassen. 

Für Stadtfahrten nutze ich in Braunschweig nur noch Fahrräder die <=500€ gekostet haben. Das tut weniger weh [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (24. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> merke ich mir und schaue mich um wenn ich in BS bin





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ich werde auch die Augen aufhalten.


Danke 
Hatte gestern noch so ne leise Hoffnung, dass es auf Ebay landet.. Aber wie Bene meint werde ich das fahrrad wohl nie wieder sehen. 


DigitalB schrieb:


> Aber Braunschweig ist Fahrraddiebstahltechnich ein echt heißes Pflaster...


Letztens wurde meinem Nachbar sein Fahrrad aus dem Keller geklaut und kurz darauf hat man 2 Diebe gefasst, die angetrunken nachts mit nem Transporter rumgefahren sind und Fahrräder eingesammelt haben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Von meinen mittlerweile glaube 11 geklauten Rädern, ist nur eines wieder an Land gekommen.... und das haben sie mir wieder nach 2 Jahren wieder geklaut


*Bene*, ich glaube ich würde dann nicht mehr mit dem Rad in die Stadt fahren wollen. Mit einem Bügel- oder Faltschloss müsste man doch ein Großteil der Diebe abschrecken können, aber auf dem Dorf; da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, hat man mit diesem Personenkreis weniger Berühung.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> die angetrunken nachts mit nem Transporter rumgefahren sind und Fahrräder eingesammelt haben.


Ich glaube ich würde mich schwer zusammenreißen können, wenn ich so jamand erwischen würde, der mein und sein nicht trennen kann; sag nur Charles Bronsen.


----------



## Tony- (24. März 2018)

Martin, das war ein massiver Abus faltschloss. Das knackt man nicht spontann im Vorbeigehen glaub ich.  Muss wohl einer gewesen sein, der das öfter mal praktiziert und irgenein spezialwekzeug hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Das knackt man nicht spontann im Vorbeigehen glaub ich.


*Anton*, dies find ich schon krass und leider sind dann wohl Profis am Werk.


----------



## Sirius6 (24. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Martin, das war ein massiver Abus faltschloss. Das knackt man nicht spontann im Vorbeigehen glaub ich.  Muss wohl einer gewesen sein, der das öfter mal praktiziert und irgenein spezialwekzeug hat.


Habe auch das Faltschloss von Abus und hätte auch spontan gesagt das es nicht so einfach zu knacken ist.... Man müsste fast einen GPS Tracker an seinen Rädern verbauen was ja leider auch keine Garantie ist das man es wieder sieht [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevlonX (24. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hi.. Mir wurde heute mein Fahrrad geklaut, es stand gegenüber Finanzamt am Parkhaus bei Aldi. Es ist ein von mir selbst aufgebautes 26er Kinesis MTB in Gelb mit einer Surly Stahlgabel, Schimano LX Schaltung und Avid BB5 Bremsen. Decals und blaue Streifen sind Aufkleber.
> Gegenüber dem Bild waren Blaue Pedale und Schwarzer Sattel verbaut. Falls jemand mein Fahrrad irgendwo sieht bitte melden..




Haben die das Bordo denn mitgenommen oder lag es noch da?
Bei mir hat es jmd. mal mit einer Flex am Kryptonite versucht und es zu 70 % geschafft und das vorm McFit, wo eigentlich viele Leute ein- und ausgehen.
In der Innenstadt kommt wohl eher Picking in Frage. Obwohl es mich nicht wundert, dass die Leute nur glotzen und weitergehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> mal mit einer Flex am Kryptonite versucht und es zu 70 % geschafft und das vorm McFit


Das finde ich auch schon krass, daß da die Leute nicht drauf reagieren und mal nachfragen, was da abgeht. Wahrscheinlich reicht es zu sagen " Ich habe mein Schlüssel verloren".


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2018)

Heute mal kurz mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Leider war es nicht wie auf Lanzarote, aber deutlich angenehmer, als letzten Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. März 2018)

Das Fahrrad wirst du nie wieder sehen. Da wird die Rahmen Nummer rausgehauen (unkenntlich gemacht) und innerhalb von 10 min ist es umlackiert!da hilft nur eine Versicherung.
Lehrgeld muss jeder mal zahlen, der eine mehr der andere weniger.


----------



## Tony- (24. März 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Haben die das Bordo denn mitgenommen oder lag es noch da?


Alles weg.. 


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> da hilft nur eine Versicherung.


Glaub nicht, dass man ein selbs gebasteltes Fahrrad aus gebrauchten Teilen irgendwie versichern kann.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass man ein selbs gebasteltes Fahrrad aus gebrauchten Teilen irgendwie versichern kann.


Muss es jemand wissen?


----------



## Tony- (24. März 2018)

Nö, aber man kann ohne Rechnung schlecht nachweisen was das Fahrrad wert war und dass man es überhaupt bessesen hat.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (24. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Nö, aber man kann ohne Rechnung schlecht nachweisen was das Fahrrad wert war und dass man es überhaupt bessesen hat.


Ja da hast du recht. Ich hatte damals trotzdem keine Probleme aber es hatte auch keinen hohen Wert


----------



## torstiohneh (25. März 2018)

Kurzer Bericht von heute, morgen habe ich keine Zeit zum Fahren.
Wir sind eine entspannte Maaßel-Runde bei angenehmen Temperaturen gefahren, hauptsächlich auf Feld- und Waldwegen, der Boden war manchmal klebrig. 38 km.
*Martin*, wir waren auf dem Oker-Trail bei Dalldorf unterwegs, diesmal von Süd nach Nord.
Von Nord nach Süd gefällt mir besser, ist in dieser Richtung flowiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Von Nord nach Süd gefällt mir besser, ist in dieser Richtung flowiger.


*Torsten*, danke für die Information. Ich habe meine geplante Tour für mich gleich umgekehrt. Den Trail kenne ich leider noch nicht und ich hatte schon letztes Jahr eine Tour geplant, wo ich diesen mitfahren wollte und natürlich die Trails über Dalldorf mit eingebunden habe und den Bereich um den Wohlenberg; ist alles für mich Neuland, aber meine Strecke hat 62 Kilometer und da muss es doch etwas wärmer werden und paar mehr Körner sind nötig.
Heute vor dem Frühstück noch eine kurze Runde mit dem Renner. Ich war etwas zu warm angezogen, denn die Weste wäre trotz der 0° nicht nötig gewesen. Werde morgen versuchen meine Südtour vorzubereiten und schauen ob alles fahrbar ist und hoffen, daß es erst später regnet. Ich wollte ggf. die Tour auf den kommenden Samstag schieben, wegen dem Osterwochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2018)

*Torsten* ich habe mir eben mal das Höhenprofil meiner Strecke angeschaut und durch deine Information fahre ich auch den Wohlenberg besser hoch, etwas leichterer Anstieg und eine längere steilere Abfahrt. Super, daß wir uns ergänzen können und so kann man gleich bei neuen Strecken, die idealer Richtung fahren. Der Wohlenberg ist tatsächlich ein kleiner Peak in der flachen Landschaft.


----------



## Schnubs (25. März 2018)

Ich wollte ggf. die Tour auf den kommenden Samstag schieben, wegen dem Osterwochenende.[/QUOTE]


Oh nein nicht Samstag . Aber sind ja Feiertage das verstehe ich.


----------



## Tony- (25. März 2018)

Habe heute eine Südrunde in den Lechlumer Holz gedreht, die Matschkonsistenz würde ich als gut fahrbar bezeichnen, einige Bäume liegen noch quer, einige wurden aber auch schon klein gehackt.
An der Püramide ist eine Baumplattform und hinter der Plattform hab ich einen kurzen North Shore Trail entdeckt, ist zwar für Spaziergänger gedacht aber wat soll der Geiz..


----------



## Tony- (25. März 2018)

Dann hab ich noch einen Wiesentrail gefunden mit so ner art "Brücke", damit kann man das kleine Bach ohne nasse füße überqueren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Oh nein nicht Samstag


*Jana*, ich habe es mir bald gedacht, daß dies für dich ungünstig ist , da Du im Einzelhandel arbeiten musst. Schade , aber am Sonntag schätze ich sind viele in Familie. Steffi kann leider auch nicht und ggf. können wir gemeinsam die Tour nochmal nachholen, da es bei dir ja zu Hause vorbei geht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wiesentrail gefunden mit so ner art "Brücke"


*Anton* den Abstecher kenne ich auch nicht. Super zu wissen, daß das Lechlumer Holz wieder fahrbar ist und die Baumleichen waren bei der letzten Runde im Januar 2018 dort leider auch noch zu finden, wo ich leider unfreiwillig schwimmen war.


----------



## Tony- (25. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber am Sonntag schätze ich sind viele in Familie.


Ja am Sonntag muss ich auch zur der Mutti mich mesten lassen, aber am Samstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## ThomasBS (25. März 2018)

Kleine Runde mit Jana incl Schlammpackung am Ende. Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Schnubs (25. März 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Kleine Runde mit Jana incl Schlammpackung am Ende. Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.



Ja das war echt trocken bis die letzten 2 km kamen. Ja Samstag muss ich leider bis 15 Uhr ich denke wenn dann fahrt ihr ja bestimmt früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ja Samstag muss ich leider bis 15 Uhr ich denke wenn dann fahrt ihr ja bestimmt früher?


*Jana* ist natürlich schade, aber wir werden wohl früher starten. Ich werde mal in der Gruppe fragen, ob noch andere dein Handikap teilen und wir später starten können. Sollte mehr früh starten, holen wir mit Steffi die Runde nach, mit Kaffeezwischenpause bei dir.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Kleine Runde mit Jana incl Schlammpackung am Ende. Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


*Thomas* auf deinem Bild mit den Bikes, wart ihr die zwei Kilomter mit Matscheinlage aber noch nicht gefahren; sehen so sauber aus. Meins sieht noch dreckig von der Dienstagtour aus, nur Kette eingeölt.


----------



## ThomasBS (25. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> wart ihr die zwei Kilomter mit Matscheinlage aber noch nicht gefahren; sehen so sauber aus


Es war bereits nach der Tour. Ich habe es vorteilhaft fotografiert.


----------



## Schnubs (25. März 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Es war bereits nach der Tour. Ich habe es vorteilhaft fotografiert.



Das hat ewig gedauert bis Thomas die Belichtung eingestellt hat, das er das Foto so machen konnte. 

Klar der Kaffee steht noch bei mir


----------



## Tony- (25. März 2018)

Sieht wirklich nicht nach viel Matsch aus  aber ein schönes Alutech


----------



## DigitalB (26. März 2018)

Moin, 
Grundlagen (Einsteiger-)Dienstagsrunde morgen ab Prinzenpark(Löwengarten). 
Start 17:30Uhr, 2-2,5h Fahrzeit, Tempo gering bis moderat, Licht vorsichtshalber mitnehmen!

Meldung wie immer bis 15:30Uhr 

Gruß Bene


----------



## ThomasBS (26. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich nicht nach viel Matsch aus


Den meisten Matsch haben wir mit unserer Kleidung abgefangen um das Bike zu schützen. 



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> aber ein schönes Alutech


Danke. Bin noch hin und hergerissen es zu behalten. Eigentlich ist es für hier überdimensioniert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Das hat ewig gedauert bis Thomas die Belichtung eingestellt hat, das er das Foto so machen konnte.


Wenn es gut werden soll braucht es Zeit.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Den meisten Matsch haben wir mit unserer Kleidung abgefangen um das Bike zu schützen.


*Jana* und *Thomas* mit dem Matsch von Rad halten, habt ihr super gemacht; meins sah da aus wie Sau. Ich bin heute die nächste Strecke abgefahren und glaube ich habe eure zwei Spuren gesehen; haben sich tief genug im Matsch abgezeichnet. Bei Schandelah haben sie ja den Bahnübergang entfernt . Ich musste da leider wieder etwas illegal sein. 
*Jana *da habt ihr bei Schandelah ja wieder eine schöne Wasserlandschaft  und jetzt wieder weitesgehend freie Fahrt.
*Thomas* schon wieder an das Hochdeutsch gewöhnt.


----------



## Schnubs (26. März 2018)

Ja der Bahnübergang ist aber schon seit November nicht mehr da. Zu viele haben sich vor die Bahn gestürzt.  Wenn du auf der rechten Seite also der Schandelah Seite fährst kannst du rechts am Übergang vorbei in einen Trail rein. Ich denke das hast du gemacht und den hast du gesucht.  Schandelah ist und war ehemaliger Moorgebiet - fehlen nur die Krokos.


----------



## Sirius6 (26. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ja der Bahnübergang ist aber schon seit November nicht mehr da. Zu viele haben sich vor die Bahn gestürzt.  Wenn du auf der rechten Seite also der Schandelah Seite fährst kannst du rechts am Übergang vorbei in einen Trail rein. Ich denke das hast du gemacht und den hast du gesucht.  Schandelah ist und war ehemaliger Moorgebiet - fehlen nur die Krokos.


Aber sehr Spaßiges Moorgebiet was viel Potenzial hat wenn man es ein wenig ausbaut  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (26. März 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Aber sehr Spaßiges Moorgebiet was viel Potenzial hat wenn man es ein wenig ausbaut
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Ja im Sommer als Abkühlung zur Not geht auch der Ententeich.  Ob da wohl die Krokos sind?


----------



## ThomasBS (26. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Thomas* schon wieder an das Hochdeutsch gewöhnt.


Na klar. Die kölsche Ausdrucksweise ist zwar lustig, aber Hochdeutsch ins meine Sprache.


----------



## ThomasBS (27. März 2018)

Heute haben Jana und ich die Crosser genommen. Wir fuhren über Lehre, Volkmarode, Weddel, Buchhorst und Herzogsberge zuruck nach Schandelah. Hat richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der rechten Seite also der Schandelah Seite fährst kannst du rechts am Übergang vorbei in einen Trail rein.


*Jana*, ich bin gestern dort alles gefahren und etwas frei gemacht, aber ist z.T. gute Wasserwege.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Heute haben Jana und ich die Crosser genommen.


War ja super Wetter. 


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Die kölsche Ausdrucksweise ist zwar lustig, aber Hochdeutsch ins meine Sprache.


Jetzt muss man auch nicht mehr nachfragen und versteht gleich alles.


----------



## DigitalB (28. März 2018)

So, kleine Rückmeldung von gestern: 
-7 Leute, 35km, 2,2h, Buchhorst und Herzogsberge, Matschlevel 3,5/10[emoji111]️









Nächste Woche Dienstag gehts dann in den Süden. 

Bis dahin [emoji111]️


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. März 2018)

*Bene* super, wäre gern wieder dabei gewesen, aber Einladung zum Essen geht vor.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Matschlevel 3,5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, da hattet ihr gestern echt Glück, schön trocken von oben und unten, denn nun ist das Matschlevel wieder gestiegen.
Das zweite Foto ist sicherlich auf den Weg nach Hötzum aufgenommen. Vielleicht habe ich ja recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (28. März 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das zweite Foto ist sicherlich auf den Weg nach Hötzum aufgenommen. Vielleicht habe ich ja recht.



Ich seh schon, dir kann man nix vor machen[emoji106][emoji23]

Richtig, das ist das Stück Richtig Hötzum[emoji111]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (29. März 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, dir kann man nix vor machen



Hätte ich auch getippt


----------



## Deleted 435793 (30. März 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (30. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted 435793 (30. März 2018)




----------



## ThomasBS (30. März 2018)

Jana und ich wünschen euch auch frohe Ostern. 
Wir waren in der Buchhorst und dem Mascheroder Forst unterwegs. Streckenweise sehr cremig und windig. 
Trotzdem hatten wir viel Spaß und gute Gespräche. 40km standen am Ende auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Tony- (30. März 2018)

Auch von mir frohe Ostern. 
Habe heute meiner Wanddekoration etwas frische Luft gegönnt.  Erst lief alles gut, schön auf dem Asphalt.. dann bin ich doch irgendwie in der Pampa gelandet. Aber schön, dass langsam Grün durchkommt.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (30. März 2018)

"Nur" 26 km... Das verstehe ich unter Anfängerrunde. Und ich war trotzdem platt. Da muss ich wohl noch viel üben.
Ja, und der Wind war ätzend.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (30. März 2018)




----------



## Rockwell2018 (30. März 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


>


Marina Bortfeld gebe ich mir nicht mehr!
Was da abgeht macht mich neidisch!sowas kenn ich nur aus Filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2018)

Mann und Frau, alle auf Tour gewesen. Wenn nicht heute wann dann. Morgen sieht es wieder düster aus; deshalb habe ich auch keine Einladung verschickt. Legen wir auf nächsten Sonntag.
*Jana* und *Thomas*; wenn es jetzt z.T. schon cremig war, dann weis man was morgen angesagt ist.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> hatten wir viel Spaß und gute Gespräche


...sieht man auf den Bildern und 40 Kilometer und schon super.
*Anton*, schönes Bild. Ich war heute erst späten Nachmittag auf Tour. Ein wenig Richtung Norden, aber leider schon wieder stärkeren Ostwind gehabt.


 


 
*Torge* und allen anderen danke für die Ostergrüsse und von mir zurück. 


TorgeP schrieb:


> Nur" 26 km... Das verstehe ich unter Anfängerrunde. Und ich war trotzdem platt.
> Da muss ich wohl noch viel üben.Ja, und der Wind war ätzend.


Das wird schon und der Wind auf den Freiflächen hat schon gebremst. Deine Tour ging ja auch durch die Okerniederungen bei Veltenhof.. Super für die Info, dass dort wieder alles fahrbar ist.


----------



## Tony- (30. März 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Marina Bortfeld gebe ich mir nicht mehr!
> Was da abgeht macht mich neidisch!sowas kenn ich nur aus Filmen


Musst du mal Marina Abbesbüttel fahren, ist auch ganz nett.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, schönes Bild. Ich war heute erst späten Nachmittag auf Tour. Ein wenig Richtung Norden, aber leider schon wieder stärkeren Ostwind gehabt.


 Danke, bin auch nach 2 erst los, wegen dem Wing bin ich in die Wälder geflüchtet, da wars ganz angenehm mit der Sonne.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Musst du mal Marina Abbesbüttel fahren, ist auch ganz nett.


Danke *Anton*, aber ich glaube, da kenne ich alles; vom aspaltierten Feldweg bis zum versteckten Trail.
Hier die Route mal auf Komoot.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/28475428


----------



## Tony- (30. März 2018)

Ja da sind wir letzten Sommer aud einer Tour von dir zusammen lang gefahren, an das Wiesetrail kann ich mich erinnern.


----------



## webster1972 (31. März 2018)

Ach Marina,da war doch noch was!

 Gruss aus Amsterdam!


----------



## DigitalB (2. April 2018)

Moin, 

Morgen 17:30Uhr, 2,5h, *lockere* Anfängerrunde bei 18Grad [emoji1362](also zieht die Ausrede mit zu kalt nicht [emoji12])

Es geht wie schon versprochen in den Süden. 

Zusagen bitte bis morgen 15:30Uhr.

Treffpunkt, wie immer am Prinzenpark [emoji111]️


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Es geht wie schon versprochen in den Süden.


Dann geht es sicherlich in den Lechlumer Holz. Da werden wir aber mit Matsch zu kämpfen haben. Ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein, da aber Monatsanfang ist; kann viel zu tun sein.
Ich bin gestern und heute bischen mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen, da ich kein Bock auf Matsch hatte. *Bene* bist Du mir ggf. heute bei Lehre mit einer Gruppe von 5 oder 6 Fahrern entgegen gekommen. War heute etwas mehr los auf dem Aspalt; viele sind mir entgegen gekommen und eine Dreiergruppe hat mich auch überholt.


----------



## DigitalB (2. April 2018)

Richtig ... Lechlumer Holz...lassen wir uns überraschen ;-) 

Wir waren heute zwar auch mit dem RR unterwegs, aber schon früh und zu dritt einmal um die Asse [emoji111]️









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (2. April 2018)

Ich kann leider Dienstag nicht Spätschicht  Aber viel Spaß euch war heute mit dem CX am Kanal und Martin dir hab ich gewunken in Waggum als ich vorbei bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (2. April 2018)

Hi Leute, habe gestern spontan ein freies Zeitfenster zum Fahren genutzt...
Zuerst traillastig in den Leiferder Wald.
Dort waren auch die einsamen Wege nach Forstarbeiten nur schlecht befahrbar.
Ich musste dann feststellen, dass mein Lieblingstrail nicht mehr befahren wird und jetzt wohl von der Vegetation zurückerobert wird.
Der Rest war dann eine unspektakuläre Runde über Benneckenbrück, Neubokel, Gifhorn und Isenbüttel.

Wiesentrail an der Vollbütteler Riede, da komm ich her von der Biogasanlage bei Ribbesbüttel 




Da gehts weiter...


 

Am Schlosssee in Gifhorn


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Martin dir hab ich gewunken in Waggum als ich vorbei bin


Danke *Jana*. Ich habe mich schon gefreut, wer da so nett winkt. Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag. Steffi ist auch am Start. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob Schandelah noch immer unter Wasser liegt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2018)

*Torsten* war ja eine ordentliche Runde. Den Trail oder Weg bei der Siedlung Winklerstrasse gibt es bei meiner Karte nicht.
Bei dem Weg den ich eingezeichnet hae auch ein Trail; wäre Neuland.


----------



## Schnubs (3. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke *Jana*. Ich habe mich schon gefreut, wer da so nett winkt. Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag. Steffi ist auch am Start. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob Schandelah noch immer unter Wasser liegt.



Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich schau die Tage morgens durch den Trail in Schandelah ob er wieder trocken liegt.


----------



## Prilan (3. April 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Morgen 17:30Uhr, 2,5h, *lockere* Anfängerrunde bei 18Grad [emoji1362](also zieht die Ausrede mit zu kalt nicht [emoji12])
> 
> ...


Bin heute auch dabei ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalB (3. April 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung...
7 Mountainbikes ein Crosser,
18Grad, 38km, 2h, 200hm und wenig Matsch (Matschlevel 1,5/10)[emoji111]️

Nächste Woche gehts in den Südwesten [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei


*Jana* super und ich glaube es wird um Schandelah trockener sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2018)

*Ben*e, super Tour und Neuland dabei, denn die Abfahrt am Schieferberg kannte ich noch nicht. Mascherode und Lechlumer Holz super zu fahren, hätte die Überschuhe zu Hause lassen können. Bis nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## DigitalB (3. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Ben*e, super Tour und Neuland dabei, denn die Abfahrt am Schieferberg kannte ich noch nicht. Mascherode und Lechlumer Holz super zu fahren, hätte die Überschuhe zu Hause lassen können. Bis nächsten Dienstag.



Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat. Ist an sich ganz angenehm einfach hinterherzufahren [emoji51]... ich genieß das immer... 

Verrückt .... dabei bin ich mir sicher, dass du hier in der Region alles vermessen hast[emoji23][emoji111]️

Mal gucken welche weißen Flecken wir in deiner Map noch einfärben können [emoji23]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Ist an sich ganz angenehm einfach hinterherzufahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bene* kann ich nur bestätigen. Einfach nur folgen und nicht die Linie suchen und nicht aufs Navi schauen ob es noch passt. Ich hatte immer gedacht beim MTB merkt man den Windschatten nicht, doch es ist auf den freien Strecken spürbar.


DigitalB schrieb:


> Mal gucken welche weißen Flecken wir in deiner Map noch einfärben können


Da freue ich mich immer besonderns, um meine Trailsbibliothek zu vervollständigen.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Den Trail oder Weg bei der Siedlung Winklerstrasse gibt es bei meiner Karte nicht.
> Bei dem Weg den ich eingezeichnet hae auch ein Trail; wäre Neuland.



Hi *Martin*, ja auf den Karten die auf Open Street Map basieren fehlen die Wege.
Auf der Topografischen Karte von Niedersachsen sind sie aber drauf: www.geolife.de




Der nicht dokumentierte Weg ist ein richtiger Forstweg.
Der Nebenweg "ist dies ein Trail" wird wohl gelegentlich befahren, zur Zeit ist er von den Forstarbeiten sehr mitgenommen, ich habe ihn aber auch schon zugewachsen erlebt, erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Vegatation die Wege zurückholt.
Irgendwo habe ich noch Fotos dazu, muss ich mal in Ruhe suchen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Auf der Topografischen Karte von Niedersachsen sind sie aber drauf:


*Torsten* dann entsprechen die Garminkarten den Topokarten von Deutschland, nur halt andere Farbgestaltung.



Das ist meine Garminkarte Topo 2010. Kann man die Topokarten auch auf das Navi bzw. Basecamp ziehen, da die Karten sicherlich nach 8 Jahren überarbeitet sind.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Vegatation die Wege zurückholt.


...stimmt leider, deshalb muss man Baumhindernisse schnell entfernen damit sie wieder genutzt werden, aber manchmal wie z.B. der Kahlenbergtrail bei Waggum kann man nicht mehr befahren.


----------



## Sirius6 (5. April 2018)

Moin Jungs, melde mich mal aus dem Höhen Trainings Camp xD 
Auf deutsch ich bin auf Heimat Urlaub und hab mein Rad dabei hehe

Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen 
Wobei ich es auch nur empfehlen kann hier in der Gegend mal die Trails unsicher zu machen hehe

Um genauer zu werden bin ich heute meine erste etwas kleinere Tour rund um meinen Heimatort Ober-Ramstadt gefahren, 
mit zirka 22km Gesamtlänge und 440hm

Bis auf das Wetter was erst nur leichter Regen gefolgt von Platzregen mit Hagel war ist die Tour echt super gewesen und ich konnte meine Heimat Trails etwas erforschen

Der Anfang der Strecke und Blick auf mein Heimatort 


 

Hier der Start der Trails die noch sehr Harmlos begonnen haben




Hier schrauben sich die ersten Trails die Berge hoch, leider immer wieder unterbrochen von Hindernissen 


 

Kleine Steinhütte mitten im Wald


 

Das Kuhfalltor, über diesen Punkt wurden Früher Kühe übergesetzt zu anderen Weiden


 

Trails und noch mehr Trails 


 

Schöne Passage nur bin ich die bei dem klitschigen Bodenverhältnissen ausgelassen 


 

Hoffe es gefällt

Die Highlight Tour steht schon für den Sonntag zum Melibokus samt einem kleinen Schlenker Richtung Burg Frankenstein


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2018)

*Chris* sehr schön, die Gegend hat etwa Ostelmniveau bei 22 Kilometer und 440 Hm und die Trails sehen gut aus, ein rauf und runter. Mit dem Wetter wird es am Wochenende deutlich besser. Ich bin gestern kurz nach 16 Uhr noch gestartet, doch bei Hondelage habe ich im Süden schon die Regenschlieren gesehen und gleich zurück über den Flughafen und gerade noch trocken zu Hause angekommen. Kurze Runde; 14 Kilometer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2018)

Dir noch viel Spaß und nach dem Urlaub und Trainingscamp gleich wieder bei uns dazu stoßen.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. April 2018)

@Sirius6 das sieht sehr lecker aus dann bist du ja bald auf höhe mit deiner Kondition wa?
Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen wo man ein Canyon Strive 6.0 AL aus 2018  Probefahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2018)

Unter Canyon kann man nach Termin schauen.
Beispiel: https://www.mtb-academy.de/academycamps/mtb-canyon-plus-camp-braunlage/


----------



## Rockwell2018 (5. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Unter Canyon kann man nach Termin schauen.
> Beispiel: https://www.mtb-academy.de/academycamps/mtb-canyon-plus-camp-braunlage/


Danke ich habe gehofft sowas gibt es auch in der Nähe.
Mist


----------



## Sirius6 (5. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6 das sieht sehr lecker aus dann bist du ja bald auf höhe mit deiner Kondition wa?
> Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen wo man ein Canyon Strive 6.0 AL aus 2018  Probefahren kann?



Arbeite daran hehe Im Harz gibt es immer im Sommer oft diverse Testivals  Glaube du wirst nicht drum herum kommen...


----------



## Deleted 435793 (5. April 2018)

Heute morgen im Lechlumer Holz. Ich wollte, konnte aber nicht...


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Heute morgen im Lechlumer Holz.


*Torge*, sieht nach Mikado im Großen aus. Am Dienstag sind wir da aber nicht vorbei gekommen, aber der Paralleltrail "Am Schieferberg", ist auch nicht mehr fahrbar; war im Januar 2018 alles noch machbar. Wenn da keiner mit Großwerkzeug aufräumt ist der Toptrail leider auch Geschichte, wie der bei Cremlingen. Der breite Weg wird aber sicherlich noch befreit. Kannst ja mal anzeigen wo die Hindernisse liegen, damit man diese Strecke bei der nächsten Tour umfahren kann, denn da wollte ich keinen Ausflug mit meinem Arbeitsgerät machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2018)

*Torge* schön, dass wir uns heute zufällig getroffen habe. Dein Gesicht konnte ich zuordnen, aber die Stimme passte nicht dazu und da hatte ich gedacht ich habe mich geirrt. Ich hoffe deine Bremse ist i.O..


----------



## Deleted 435793 (6. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted 435793 (6. April 2018)

War nur eine kurze Runde. Dort wo die Foto Symbole sind, liegen die Bäume und der Weg ist derzeit gesperrt.

Ja, die Bremsen sind top.....


----------



## Deleted 435793 (6. April 2018)

schleppi schrieb:


> Chris wenn du Samstag zu Velocity gehst, dann musst du sowieso zu Radbekleidungen da erwartet dich dann eine nette schlanke junggebliebene frau . Der bestellst du einen netten Gruß von Florian und sagst das du mit mir MTB fährst. Dann frag einfach nach Endura winterhandschuhe und lass dich beraten. Ist ne ganz nette. Wenn ich meine Mutter vorher noch sehe kann ich ihr ja schon mal Bescheid sagen das du kommst.



Kann ich bestätigen. Habe heute einen neuen Helm gekauft und wurde sehr gut beraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. April 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Dort wo die Foto Symbole sind, liegen die Bäume und der Weg ist derzeit gesperrt.


Danke *Torge*. Meine nächste Luchlumer Tour wäre da vorbei gegangen, aber ist noch ein wenig hin.
Bin heute noch eine Testfahrt gefahren für die nächste Südtour. Die Sonne hat etwas getäuscht, es war noch frisch und man konnte noch mit Thermoklamotten fahren. Die Trails sind zum Teil trocken, aber leider auch Passagen noch gut verschlammt. Die Bachfurten sind leider zur Zeit auch nur mit nassen Füssen zu bezwingen.


 
Auch so, die Welt ist mal wieder klein. Habe Peter auf einen einsamen Trail getroffen.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. April 2018)

*Martin *Wetter wird immer besser  am Sonntag sollten wir doch ohne nasse Füße durchkommen oder? Das wird bestimmt ganz ungewohnt für die Motte wenn sie nicht einen halben Meter im Schlamm versinkt


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. April 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> am Sonntag sollten wir doch ohne nasse Füße durchkommen


Füsse bleiben trocken , aber Wasserdurchfahrten sind wohl noch dabei.


----------



## webster1972 (7. April 2018)

Na ich denke ihr fahrt mir immer noch weit weg um die Ohren. Also mach ich morgen Bastelstunde am Rad oder fahre wad quer durch die Prärie hier.


----------



## webster1972 (7. April 2018)

Sind die Krabbelgruppentouren schon aufgegeben oder würde da noch was passieren?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Sind die Krabbelgruppentouren schon aufgegeben oder würde da noch was passieren?


Da müssen wir wohl erst mal paar mehr sein, um eine zweite Gruppe zu etablieren. Mach doch erst mal ein Termin mit Torge aus und ggf. hat auch Florian Zeit und könnte als Guide fungieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2018)

Wir sind von unserer nachgeholten Sonntagsrunde wieder zurück. Das Wetter war wohl ein Traum und leider war ich etwas zu warm angezogen. Die Strecke hatte 37 Kilometer mit ca. 240 Höhenmeter; die haben aber nicht geschmerzt, eher die Wasser- u. Schlammfahrten ( da war ich auch am Limit), aber wann führt der Trail mal im Bach entlang. Zum Teil waren die Trails echt durchflügt durch Reifenspuren, aber ich glaube wir hatten alle unseren Spass. *Jana* tut mir leid, dass Du heute nicht so gut drauf warst, aber da es bei deinem Zuhause vorbei ging, konntest Du ja gut verkürzen. Ich hoffe es hat nicht zu doll abgeschreckt und Du bist nächsten Sonntag wieder am Start mit weniger Matsch; versprochen.



  Die Tour hatte aber auch Hindernisse, die man nur im Sprung meistern konnte; aber alle konnten fliegen.



 
... aber wir haben die Gräben auch mit dem Rad gerockt.



  


Schönes Restwochenende und es hat mir wieder super Spaß gemacht euch um Braunschweig zu führen. Ich hoffe es war wieder Neuland dabei, auch wenn leider einige Trails etwas zerfallen waren.



Nächsten Sonntag starten wir im Norden, damit wir wieder den Zweiwochenrhythmus haben und Thomas dazustossen kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2018)

*Chris* dies musste ich nochmal nachreichen. Das Bild wird mit einem Fehler hochgeladen.
 Jetzt auch ohne grünen Balken im unteren Bildabschmitt. Schönes Avatar für das IBC.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer nachgeholten Sonntagsrunde wieder zurück. Das Wetter war wohl ein Traum


*Martin *vielen Dank für die Tour coole Tour  ich persönlich hätte nicht mehr mit soviel Schlamm gerechnet  aber top Wetter und eine coole Gruppe


----------



## ThomasBS (8. April 2018)

*Crosser meets Roller. *
Jana und ich sind noch kurz "herumgerollt". Es war eine schöne 22 km Sonnenrunde mit viel fachsimpeln.


----------



## ThomasBS (8. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag starten wir im Norden, damit wir wieder den Zweiwochenrhythmus haben und Thomas dazustossen kann.


Danke Martin.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. April 2018)

Das nenn ich mal eine große Runde und ich bin irgendwie froh das ich nicht dabei war 
Wenn du @Oberhutzel schon beißen musstest dan wäre meine Energie bestimmt schon aufgebraucht gewesen aber die Zeit wird kommen


----------



## Rockwell2018 (8. April 2018)

Mal so nebenbei! Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Propain Bikes? Mich interessiert das TYEE.


----------



## Tony- (8. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei! Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Propain Bikes? Mich interessiert das TYEE.


Hab noch keinen in BS gesehen, guckst du hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tyee-fragen-antworten-und-diskussionen.690003/page-538#post-15190874


----------



## webster1972 (8. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da müssen wir wohl erst mal paar mehr sein, um eine zweite Gruppe zu etablieren. Mach doch erst mal ein Termin mit Torge aus und ggf. hat auch Florian Zeit und könnte als Guide fungieren.


Na wenn sich keiner findet Brauch ich auch keine Extrawurst. War ja auch nur ne Frage.


----------



## webster1972 (8. April 2018)

Morgen kommen die Bremsenteile,dann bastel ich mal auf Scheibenbremse um. Und versuche mal nen 170er Kurbelarm für mein linkes Holzbein ob dann der Pavianarsch weniger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevlonX (8. April 2018)

@Oberhutzel
Danke für die abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Daheim wurde mein Vorderreifen zusehends platter. Zum Glück ist das nicht im Matsch passiert.


----------



## Magic-BS (8. April 2018)

...Schlammpackungen sind ja gut für die Haut.
Dank an Martin, schön war’s!


----------



## torstiohneh (8. April 2018)

Hi zusammen, super, da war ja ne große Gruppe am Start.
Noch ein kurzer Bericht von der Tour heute mit meinem Kumpel Dirk, leider ohne Fotos, wir sind durchgefahren.
Wir waren Richtung Osten nach WOB-Mörse unterwegs, der Untergrund war meistens trocken. 
*Martin*, im Wald westlich von Grassel sind wir einen sehr sehr schönen Trail am Waldrand entlang gefahren, der noch nicht dokumentiert ist.
Weil wir ohne Karte unterwegs waren sind wir im Hohnstedter Holz falsch abgebogen und haben einen Teil der Trails an der A39 verpasst.
Den letzten Abschnitt sind wir dann gefahren. 
An dessen Ende bin ich hochmotiviert mit dem Radl durch einen Wassergraben geklettert. Danach haben uns nette Spaziergänger erzählt, dass es 100m weiter einen bequemen Übergang gibt...
Am Ende waren es knapp 46km, aber trotz der langen Ausruhetappe östlich von Edesbüttel auf Asphalt mit Wind schräg von hinten war es genug für mich am Ende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Danke für die abwechslungsreiche Strecke.


*Kevin* freut mich daß dir die Strecke gefallen hat; hat sicherlich mit dem Fat echt Laune gemacht. Mit dem Reifen; man muss auch mal Glück haben, denn bei dem Matsch macht das keinen Spaß, kann ich selber ein Lied von singen. Ich bin immer überrascht wie gut mit dem Fat dabei bist; Respekt.
*Dirk* finde ich super, daß nach einem Jahr wieder am Start bist und locker dabei gewesen.


Magic-BS schrieb:


> ...Schlammpackungen sind ja gut für die Haut.


...obwohl der Schlamm teilweise gut gestunken hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wir waren Richtung Osten nach WOB-Mörse unterwegs, der Untergrund war meistens trocken.


*Torsten*, schön von euch zu hören. Bei dem Untergrund hattet ihr wohl mehr Glück, obwohl es auch bei uns nicht nur Schlamm gab.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> im Wald westlich von Grassel sind wir einen sehr sehr schönen Trail am Waldrand entlang gefahren


Ja Torsten den kenne ich; sind wir am 28.2 gefahren. Den habe ich auch nur mal zufällig gefunden; ist aber ein leckerer Trail.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> einen Teil der Trails an der A39 verpasst.


Ja da habt ihr den Toptrail bei Mörse nicht mitgenommen, hätte gut in eure Tour reingepasst.
Ich wollte nächste Woche im Norden starten. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir, aber natürlich keine 46 Kilometer; super gut. Bei uns haben 37 gereicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> An dessen Ende bin ich hochmotiviert mit dem Radl durch einen Wassergraben geklettert. Danach haben uns nette Spaziergänger erzählt, dass es 100m weiter einen bequemen Übergang gibt..


*Torsten* noch kleiner Nachtrag von deinem Tourbericht. Die Brücke, eigentlich nur ein Übertritt liegt hier.


 
Dein hochmotivierter Grabenübertritt sah vielleicht so aus.
 
Bei den Wolfsburg Video sieht man den Zufahrtweg und Übertritt bei Minute 6:44-6:55.


----------



## torstiohneh (9. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei den Wolfsburg Video sieht man den Zufahrtweg und Übertritt bei Minute 6:44-6:55.


Wow *Martin*, wo gibt es so viele Trails in Richtung Wolfsburg?


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dein hochmotivierter Grabenübertritt sah vielleicht so aus.


Na ja vielleicht nicht ganz so elegant.
Der Graben war auch viel tiefer eingeschnitten.
Mein Kumpel meinte auf dem Weg auf der anderen Seite müssen wir weiter fahren und ohne weiter herumzuschauen habe ich das Rad auf der einen Seite runtergezogen, über das Wasser gehoben, natürlich bin ich dabei ins Wasser hineingetreten, und auf der anderen Seite wieder hochgeschleppt.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ja da habt ihr den Toptrail bei Mörse nicht mitgenommen, hätte gut in eure Tour reingepasst.


* Martin*, beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## torstiohneh (9. April 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Dienstag gehts dann in den Süden.


Hi *Bene*, wird morgen gefahren?


----------



## Luisfigo (9. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi *Bene*, wird morgen gefahren?


*Marko *übernimmt die Tour
Treffen ist um

17:30 Uhr vor dem Löwengarten im Prinzenpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (10. April 2018)

Huhu Jungs  
Hab leider heute keine Zeit :-( 
Bin aber in meinem Urlaub 101km mit 1200hm gefahren, super Touren und wirklich für jeden was dabei in meiner Heimat 

Mal ne andere Frage, kennt sich jemand mit dem einstellen einer GX Schaltgruppe aus ? 
Wenn ich es nach Hersteller Video auf Youtube einstelle habe ich in den Mittleren Gängen Laufgeräusche. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp


----------



## DigitalB (10. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi *Bene*, wird morgen gefahren?


Moin, 
Es wird (soll) jeden Dienstag gefahren werden. Es soll ein offener Treff sein, der wöchentlich angefahren werden soll/kann. Das guiden kann und soll jeder mal übernehmen ;-) 

Daher... ja es wird gefahren ;-)


----------



## Luisfigo (10. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, kennt sich jemand mit dem einstellen einer GX Schaltgruppe aus ?
> Wenn ich es nach Hersteller Video auf Youtube einstelle habe ich in den Mittleren Gängen Laufgeräusche.


Ist da nicht noch Garantie drauf


----------



## Sirius6 (10. April 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ist da nicht noch Garantie drauf



Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich lese da ein wenig Ironie/Sarkasmus raus xD

Bist du die Schaltung schon mal gefahren ? Ich sage dir es ist der Hammer und macht definitiv eine 2x11 oder 2x10 Schaltung obsolet...
Kann mir auch vorstellen das die 1x11 von Shimano auch sehr gut ist...

Geht wirklich nur ums feineinstellen der Schaltung


----------



## Luisfigo (10. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich lese da ein wenig Ironie/Sarkasmus raus xD


Nein überhaupt nicht  1X12 ist sehr geil  bin ich noch nicht gefahren habe nur gutes gehört 
Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## KevlonX (10. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Huhu Jungs
> Hab leider heute keine Zeit :-(
> Bin aber in meinem Urlaub 101km mit 1200hm gefahren, super Touren und wirklich für jeden was dabei in meiner Heimat
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch eine 1 x 11 GX. Bei mir wird sie lauter, wenn ich auf den kleinen Ritzeln fahre, aber das ist normal und konstruktionsbedingt. Stimmt denn die Kettenlinie? Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das Schaltauge einen Schlag abbekommen hat oder dass du vielleicht mal mit der Schaltzugspannung spielen musst.
In der neutralen Region der mittleren Ritzel sollte eigentlich Ruhe sein.
Ansonsten mal die Kassette abnehmen und mit Bremsenreiniger absprühen, falls sie irgendetwas dazwischen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (10. April 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Nein überhaupt nicht  1X12 ist sehr geil  bin ich noch nicht gefahren habe nur gutes gehört
> Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten


Bin mir nicht sicher woran es liegt [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

Wenn ich die Seitliche Begrenzung richtig gesetzt habe kann es nur noch Schaltungs Vorspannung oder An den der Einstellung der Laufröllchen liegen denke ich...  Muss ich die Tage mal aufm Trail einstellen mit ein paar Testrunden hihi

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (10. April 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine 1 x 11 GX. Bei mir wird sie lauter, wenn ich auf den kleinen Ritzeln fahre, aber das ist normal und konstruktionsbedingt. Stimmt denn die Kettenlinie? Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das Schaltauge einen Schlag abbekommen hat oder dass du vielleicht mal mit der Schaltzugspannung spielen musst.
> In der neutralen Region der mittleren Ritzel sollte eigentlich Ruhe sein.
> Ansonsten mal die Kassette abnehmen und mit Bremsenreiniger absprühen, falls sie irgendetwas dazwischen hat.


Mit dem Gedanken Spiele ich auch, werde erst mal testen in wie weit ich es eventuell über die Einstellung an der Schaltung hin bekomme ansonsten muss ich wohl mal runter nehmen und das Schaltauge prüfen... Auch wenn ich das nicht hoffe [emoji58]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. April 2018)

Ich würde da ehrlich gesagt nix selbst dran machen! Wenn die merken das du da selbst dran warst ist deine Garantie erloschen. Belehrt mich bitte eines besseren


----------



## KevlonX (10. April 2018)

Es ist doch ganz normal an seinem Bike zu schrauben, insbesondere am MTB, das mehr Wartung braucht. Eine Schaltung einzustellen ist nichts Außergewöhnliches. Bei Dämpfern und Federgabeln ist das etwas anderes.
An der GX kannst du ja nur den oberen und unteren Anschlag und die Zugspannung einstellen. Dann geht es weiter mit der Kassette und der Kette, die sich zusetzen können.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (10. April 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz normal an seinem Bike zu schrauben, insbesondere am MTB, das mehr Wartung braucht. Eine Schaltung einzustellen ist nichts Außergewöhnliches. Bei Dämpfern und Federgabeln ist das etwas anderes.
> An der GX kannst du ja nur den oberen und unteren Anschlag und die Zugspannung einstellen. Dann geht es weiter mit der Kassette und der Kette, die sich zusetzen können.


Das sind Argumente


----------



## torstiohneh (10. April 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Daher... ja es wird gefahren ;-)


*Bene*, danke!
Heute werde ich es doch nicht schaffen, hoffentlich beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Sirius6 (10. April 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz normal an seinem Bike zu schrauben, insbesondere am MTB, das mehr Wartung braucht. Eine Schaltung einzustellen ist nichts Außergewöhnliches. Bei Dämpfern und Federgabeln ist das etwas anderes.
> An der GX kannst du ja nur den oberen und unteren Anschlag und die Zugspannung einstellen. Dann geht es weiter mit der Kassette und der Kette, die sich zusetzen können.


Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, bin die letzten 2 Stunden im Wald ne Strecke hoch und runter gefahren und den Imbus in der Tasche um schnell was einstellen zu können... Ein leichtes Geräusch ist noch zu hören im 5ten Gang aber ansonsten komplett Clean.

Habe noch mal in meinen Unterlagen geschaut und habe keine Anleitung von SRAM im Paket.

Werde die Tage noch mal Feinjustieren [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (10. April 2018)

Eingezäunt



Rechts Entsteht ne Treppe um runter zu kommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Eingezäunt


*Anton*, das hatte ich mir schon bald gedacht, als wir im Dezember noch eine Tour durch den Bebelhof gemacht haben.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Links Entsteht ne Treppe um runter zu kommen.


... ob das eine richtige Entscheidung ist, da eine Treppe hin zu bauen. Da werden sich einige Selbstmörder rauf machen, um runter zu springen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wow *Martin*, wo gibt es so viele Trails in Richtung Wolfsburg?


*Torsten* holen wir gemeinsam nach. Habe schon eine Tour geplant mit alten und neuen Trails; müssen aber noch paar Körner sammeln, da es 65 Kilometer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (11. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, das hatte ich mir schon bald gedacht, als wir im Dezember noch eine Tour durch den Bebelhof gemacht haben.
> 
> ... ob das eine richtige Entscheidung ist, da eine Treppe hin zu bauen. Da werden sich einige Selbstmörder rauf machen, um runter zu springen.


Ähm meinte rechts, runter zum Kennelteich  ist relativ Steil, ob man runterfahren könnte..


----------



## DigitalB (11. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ähm meinte rechts, runter zum Kennelteich  ist relativ Steil, ob man runterfahren könnte..



Ich werde dort definitiv nicht runterfahren! Da ist locker 60-70Grad Gefälle!... eine Unebenheit und du fliegst 6m Kopfüber den Hang runter ... ne ne [emoji51]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> du fliegst 6m Kopfüber den Hang runter ... ne ne


*Bene*, da kann ich dir nur Recht geben und wenn es bei 6 m kopfüber bleibt, hatte man aber Glück , denn ich glaube die Echobrücke am Kennelweg hat lichte Höhe 25-30m, da macht man ein längeres "A". Ich glaube wenn es dort für jeden zugänglich wird, reicht da das Gelände von zur Zeit 80 cm nicht aus einige davor zu hintern fliegen zu lernen.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (11. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> https://www.komoot.de/tour/13827884


Die Teiche bei Lengede sind Granate! Bin sie letztens erst abgefahren. @Sirius6  das wäre perfekt für dich zum üben! Wirklich erste Sahne!!


----------



## Sirius6 (11. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Die Teiche bei Lengede sind Granate! Bin sie letztens erst abgefahren. @Sirius6  das wäre perfekt für dich zum üben! Wirklich erste Sahne!!


Danke  
Baue ich am Sonntag in die Tour senke ich ein  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (12. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Danke
> Baue ich am Sonntag in die Tour senke ich ein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Wann und wo gehts los?wenn mein Knie und meine Schulter wieder etwas besser sind wäre ich vielleicht auf ne kleine Runde dabei!


----------



## Sirius6 (12. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wann und wo gehts los?wenn mein Knie und meine Schulter wieder etwas besser sind wäre ich vielleicht auf ne kleine Runde dabei!


Dann schon gute Besserung [emoji4] 

Wir fahren um 10:30 hier los und fahren zirka 35-40km. Genauer planen tue ich heute Abend 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (12. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dann schon gute Besserung [emoji4]
> 
> Wir fahren um 10:30 hier los und fahren zirka 35-40km. Genauer planen tue ich heute Abend
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Wer ist wir?


----------



## Sirius6 (12. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wer ist wir?


Jana und ich  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Die Teiche bei Lengede sind Granate!


Rockwell freut mich, dass dir die Tour gefallen hat.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Jana und ich


Schade, seit ihr Sonntag nicht mit am Start. Viel Spaß, bin gespannt wo es euch hin treibt.


----------



## Schnubs (12. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Rockwell freut mich, dass dir die Tour gefallen hat.
> 
> Schade, seit ihr Sonntag nicht mit am Start. Viel Spaß, bin gespannt wo es euch hin treibt.



Nee dieses Mal nicht muss erstmal meine Stürze verarbeiten  Also ruhiger im Gelände und blaue Flecken verheilen lassen.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (12. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Rockwell freut mich, dass dir die Tour gefallen hat.


Ja die Teiche kannte ich zum größten Teil schon nur das eine Teilstück  am wehrmannsteich?! Ihr seit auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gefahren die andere Seite ist Pornös   das ist ein Abhang der Gefühle macht


----------



## webster1972 (12. April 2018)

Mh,bin ab Samstag schon in Oberfranken,Schiesswettbewerb. Aber ich denke ich nehme das Rad mit. Komme da vermutlich nich weit aber dann vllt. was höher.  Samstag ne kleine Runde drücken und Sonntag hoffentlich ne ruhige Hand beim Schiessen im Gelände.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> erstmal meine Stürze verarbeiten


*Jana* wusste gar nicht , daß es dich zu Boden gezogen hat. Dann am Sonntag mal ebenes Gelände.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> das ist ein Abhang der Gefühle macht


... auf der anderen Seite vom Wahmannteich war ich noch nicht. Bist Du schon auf den Seilbahnberg gefahren; immerhin bis zu 30%.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Sonntag hoffentlich ne ruhige Hand beim Schiessen im Gelände.


... viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (13. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... auf der anderen Seite vom Wahmannteich war ich noch nicht. Bist Du schon auf den Seilbahnberg gefahren; immerhin bis zu 30%.
> 
> ... viel Glück dabei.


 zu Fuß ja mit dem BIKE nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (13. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kann man die Topokarten auch auf das Navi bzw. Basecamp ziehen


Hi *Martin*, runterladen kann man die Topografischen Karten soweit ich weiß leider nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> runterladen kann man die Topografischen Karten soweit ich weiß leider nicht.


Danke *Torsten* für die Information . Mich hätte es auch ein wenig gewundert wenn dies so einfach wäre, denn dann würde niemand mehr eine Garminkarte kaufen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> zu Fuß ja mit dem BIKE nein


... wird aber Zeit; bekommt man kräftige Beine. Ich habe es leider damals auch nicht bis oben durchgehalten, aber Marko ist meines Wissens durchgefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. April 2018)

*Thomas*, Du brauchst auch einen anderen Wecker; lass dich mal von Torsten beraten.
Wir sind wieder zurück, durch einige Umfahrungen, da kein durchkommen wegen Überschwemmungen, sind es letztendlich doch 46 Kilometer geworden mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter. Waren wieder paar schöne Wasserdurchfahrten dabei und leider gab es auch etwas nasse Füsse, aber die Trails waren super zu fahren. Es hat wieder Spaß mit euch gemacht und alle super dabei gewesen . Ein Lob an *Hannes*, denn er ist mit einem Cyclocrosser die Trails gefahren und das war sicherlich sehr tricky.


 
... 18 Kilometer mit schmalen Reifen und dabei im Sattel geblieben; super.
    
Ich glaube bei der Streckenführung war alles dabei was MTB fahren ausmacht und z.T. durch das Grün am Boden. Ich fand heute durch das fehlende Laub waren die Trails für mich einfacher zu finden, leider einige Baumhindernisse. Bin die Tour leider nicht vorher abgefahren, aber bei der nächsten Südtour ist alles bereinigt.


 
Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. Dienstag. Ich werde nach Rücksprache mit Marko vielleicht als Guide fungieren. *Bene* und *Adolfo*, gute Besserung und wichtig der Kopf ist noch dran.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (15. April 2018)

@Oberhutzel  das sieht nach Spaß aus!!
Wir waren heute auch unterwegs @Schnubs hat Fotos gemacht. @Sirius6  hat an Kondition drauf gepackt also er kann jetzt auch 10km ohne Pause fahren


----------



## Schnubs (15. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Oberhutzel  das sieht nach Spaß aus!!
> Wir waren heute auch unterwegs @Schnubs hat Fotos gemacht. @Sirius6  hat an Kondition drauf gepackt also er kann jetzt auch 10km ohne Pause fahren



Ja war toll heute hab die 100 noch voll gemacht [emoji6]. 

Anbei ein paar Fotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (15. April 2018)

@Schnubs danke nochmal für den Riegel 
Wieviel km waren es nochmal?und vor allen wieviel hm?


----------



## Schnubs (15. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Schnubs danke nochmal für den Riegel
> Wieviel km waren es nochmal?und vor allen wieviel hm?



45 km knapp 170 hm bis nach Vechelde


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch unterwegs


Super , aber ihr seit später los, das sieht nach blauen Himmel auf, denn bei uns hatten wir gegen 9 Uhr stellenweise leichtes Nieseln.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Sirius6 hat an Kondition drauf gepackt also er kann jetzt auch 10km ohne Pause fahren


... wird also, habt ihr auf 45 Kilometer, vier ausgiebige Pausen gemacht.
Janas Bilder sehen nach Salzgittersee aus und der See mit der abfallenden Uferböschung könnte am Wahmannteich sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ja war toll heute hab die 100 noch voll gemacht


*Jana*, 100 Kilometer mit dem MTB; das wäre aber schon eine Ansage. Die Kraft ist zurück in die Beine.


Schnubs schrieb:


> 45 km knapp 170 hm bis nach Vechelde


Dann war ja eure Runde ähnlich wie bei uns.


Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> @Oberhutzel das sieht nach Spaß aus!!


Rockwell den hatten wir. Vollvisierhelm nicht etwas warm am Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (16. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, 100 Kilometer mit dem MTB; das wäre aber schon eine Ansage. Die Kraft ist zurück in die Beine.



Nee die 100 km waren 45 mit dem MTB von Chris und 55 mit dem Chrosser nach Vechelde und zurück. Aber meine Beine waren dann schon aus Gummi Abends. Aber die Kraft ist wieder zurück.


----------



## Schnubs (16. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super , aber ihr seit später los, das sieht nach blauen Himmel auf, denn bei uns hatten wir gegen 9 Uhr stellenweise leichtes Nieseln.
> 
> ... wird also, habt ihr auf 45 Kilometer, vier ausgiebige Pausen gemacht.
> Janas Bilder sehen nach Salzgittersee aus und der See mit der abfallenden Uferböschung könnte am Wahmannteich sein.



Ja genau Martin Dir kann man in Sachen Trails nichts vormachen.  Wir sind gegen 10 Uhr los in Vechelde musste ja erstmal noch hinfahren. Genieselt hat es die ganze Zeit bis 11 daher wollten wir erstmal fahren um nicht kalt zu werden. Die Fotos sind auf dem Rückweg entstanden.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super , aber ihr seit später los, das sieht nach blauen Himmel auf, denn bei uns hatten wir gegen 9 Uhr stellenweise leichtes Nieseln.
> 
> ... wird also, habt ihr auf 45 Kilometer, vier ausgiebige Pausen gemacht.
> Janas Bilder sehen nach Salzgittersee aus und der See mit der abfallenden Uferböschung könnte am Wahmannteich sein.



Sind gegen 10:00 Uhr in Vechelde los gefahren und gegen 14:00 Uhr zurück gewesen  

Bis auf die längere Pause am Salzgittersee sind wir eigentlich durch gefahren, nur euren Schnitt sind wir nicht gefahren xD

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rockwell2018 (16. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Rockwell den hatten wir. Vollvisierhelm nicht etwas warm am Kopf.


Das ist eine sturmhaube  ohne ist es nicht viel wärmer.
Ich sag mal so das ist alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit .


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Das ist eine sturmhaube


Super, habe ich so nicht gesehen.


Schnubs schrieb:


> Genieselt hat es die ganze Zeit bis 11


*Jana*, Du bist ja echt eisern, bei Niesel wäre ich nicht mit dem Renner los gefahren  und 100 Kilometer, super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2018)

*Marko* startet diesmal die Dienstagrunde um 17:30 am Löwengarten im Prinzenpark. Strecke zwischen 30-40 Kilometer. Bei der Strecke lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Schnubs (16. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Marko* startet diesmal die Dienstagrunde um 17:30 am Löwengarten im Prinzenpark. Strecke zwischen 30-40 Kilometer. Bei der Strecke lassen wir uns überraschen.



Danke  Hab leider die Woche Spätdienst kann nicht dabei sein.


----------



## torstiohneh (16. April 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Nee die 100 km waren 45 mit dem MTB von Chris und 55 mit dem Chrosser nach Vechelde und zurück.


*Jana*, 100km auf dem Radl, Hut ab!


----------



## torstiohneh (16. April 2018)

Hier noch die Rückmeldung von unserer Sonntagsrunde, leider wieder ohne Fotos.

Wir waren bis Ettenbüttel unterwegs, lange Zeit im Nieselregen, mit Handschuhen und Winterhose, da hat der Regen zum Glück gekühlt.
*Martin*, den Weg von Bokelberge Richtung Neubokel habe ich schon lange auf meiner todo-Liste, diesmal also Neuland dabei. Hat sich echt gelohnt, schöne und einsame Waldwege, wir haben niemanden getroffen.

Überwiegend waren wir auf breiten Wegen unterwegs, der Untergrund: Matschwege, Sandwege, Graswege. Zwischendurch auch Asphalt zur Entspannung.
Singletrails hatten wir um den Heidesee und auf dem Waldlehrpfand in GF-Winkel neben dem Forstweg.
Ärgerlich war die Asphaltetappe über Gilde nach Ettenbüttel, fürs nächste Mal hab ich schon eine Alternative.

Da der oft schwere Boden Kraft gekostet hat, haben wir zwischen Neubokel und Heidesee und Gifhorn-Winkel und Ribbesbüttel leichte Strecken gewählt, da ist noch Luft nach oben fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2018)

Torsten so weit war ich leider noch nicht im Norden, doch ich hatte schon zwei Strecken geplant.  Eine von Waggum aus mit bekannten Trails und Neuland und eine vom Mühlenmuseum, welche ich mal mit dir fahren wollte. Beide Strecke gehen auch am "Schalksberge" vorbei.



Am Helenteich habt ihr paar Trails ausgelassen. Kenne ich leider auch nicht, aber da kann man noch einiges zusammenstellen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. April 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung von gestern. *Marko* hat eine schöne Runde in Mascherode zusammengebaut und alle schönen Trails verknüpft . Die Trails sind wieder weitesgehend matschfrei und ließen sich außer paar kurze Passagen super fahren. Wir waren zu siebt in einem gemischten Team und vielleicht gesellen sich nächsten Dienstag noch paar mehr dazu. 
Hier noch eine kurze Information. *Stefan* starten morgen um 18 Uhr eine Tour. Start ist hinter dem Kloster Riddagshausen auf der Brücke über die Mittelriede. Die Strecke soll durch das Lechlumer u. Mascheroder Holz gehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. April 2018)

Heute noch eine kleine Geschichte, daß beim Radfahren, Spaß und Leid, dicht beieinander liegen können.
Ich bin heute Nachmittag Richtung Rieseberg gestartet und bin zwischen Hondelage und Wendhausen auf eine große Rennradgruppe (Triathlonteam Braunschweig) aufgelaufen und habe mich kurzfristig umentschlossen und bin am Ende der Gruppe gefolgt. Es macht schon Spaß im Gruppenwindschatten mit einem lockeren Puls um 120-130 ein 30er Schnitt zu fahren, aber leider war die Konzentration bei ein Paar Teilnehmern nicht so hoch und durch deren Smalltalk doch etwas abgelenkt. Auf dem aspaltierten Feldweg nach Lehre hat leider eine Triathletin den Aspalt verlassen und ist über der Grasnarbe und Gott sei Dank festen Erdrand nach vielen Gleichgewichtsübungen nach etwa 20-30m wieder auf den Weg gekommen; bei Matsch wäre die Dame über den Lenker gegangen und bei knapp 30 etwas ungesund; aber nicht genug, keine 200m weiter verliert einer im vorderen Feld sein Wasserflasche. Die kullert durch die gesamte Gruppe und legt sich schön quer vor mein Vorderrad. Sauber drüber gefahren und durch ein Wunder nicht auf die Klappe gelegt. Der Typ hält an und fährt zurück und holt seine Pulle und als wenn es bei ihm wohl normal ist seine Flasche wegzuschmeißen, keine Entschuldigung. Man muss auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sauber drüber gefahren und durch ein Wunder nicht auf die Klappe gelegt.


*Martin * pass auf dich auf wir haben aktuell genug Ausfälle


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2018)

Am Dienstag startet  Bene´s Runde vom Löwengarten im Prinzenpark. Da Marko und ich diese Touren erstmal vertretungsweise übernehmen, wollte ich morgen eine Runde anbieten. Wir starten wie immer um 17:30 und die Strecke von ca. 31 Kilometer führt uns in den Nordosten von Braunschweig. Da morgen die Wetteraussichten etwas durchwachsen sein sollen, würde ich bei  starken Regenfällen, kurzfristig absagen.

Allen verletzten weiterhin gut Genesung und wir hoffen ihr seit bald wieder am Start.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2018)

*Torsten* habt ihr das top Wochenende genutzt.  Ich habe die letzte Woche mit dem Renner genutzt und konnte knapp 300 Kilometer abfahren; habe aber den Elm noch nicht geschafft . Muss ich unbedingt noch nachholen, um noch etwas am Berg zu trainieren.
*Jana*, *Thomas*, *Chris*  und *Anton* was wurde bei euch unternommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (23. April 2018)

Hallo Martin ich hab meine Runden eher auf Arbeit gedreht letzte Woche [emoji6]. Sonst war ich eher mit dem Crosser unterwegs. [emoji111]️Dafür mache ich diese Woche mein Fully wieder startklar. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius6 (23. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* habt ihr das top Wochenende genutzt.  Ich habe die letzte Woche mit dem Renner genutzt und konnte knapp 300 Kilometer abfahren; habe aber den Elm noch nicht geschafft . Muss ich unbedingt noch nachholen, um noch etwas am Berg zu trainieren.
> *Jana*, *Thomas*, *Chris*  und *Anton* was wurde bei euch unternommen.


Falls ich gemeint war eher ruhig und nur zur Arbeit gefahren, Wochenende war die Freundin dran  
Hat mich aber nich abgehalten nach Utensilien zu suchen die ich gebrauchen kann xD 

Will meine Bärbel (Das Enduro) auf Tubeless umrüsten und bin auf der Suche nach dem passendem Tape,Ventilen und Zubehör  

Habe das als Neuheit in einem Video von GMBN (General Mountainbike Network) gesehen:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/milkit-valve-pack-tubeless-ventile-595586
Die passenden Ventile.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/milkit-booster-tubeless-706416
Ein Booster Behältnis was auch als Trinkflasche verwendet werden kann, falls mal der Reifen wirklich komplett platt ist kann man einfach schnell die Flasche verwenden für das Aufspringen auf die Felge.

Beim Tape steh ich aufm Schlauch xD 

Muss mal anfragen welches Tubeless Tape für meine DT Swiss M1700 Spline geeignet ist. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (23. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* habt ihr das top Wochenende genutzt.  Ich habe die letzte Woche mit dem Renner genutzt und konnte knapp 300 Kilometer abfahren; habe aber den Elm noch nicht geschafft . Muss ich unbedingt noch nachholen, um noch etwas am Berg zu trainieren.
> *Jana*, *Thomas*, *Chris*  und *Anton* was wurde bei euch unternommen.


In den letzten Paar Wochen auch viel Duathlon gemacht; Rennrad fahren + Eis essen, wahnsinn wieviele Kilometer nan damit machen kann..  Wenn der Hintern nicht schmerzen würde könnte ich den ganzen Tag damit radeln. Die armen MTBs stauben langsam ein..  Morgen sollte neue leichte Sommerbereifung für das Hardtail kommen, dann wird er such wieder bewegt.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* habt ihr das top Wochenende genutzt.


*Martin*, gestern leider nicht, da hab ich mich fürs Ausschlafen entschieden und dann war keine Zeit mehr fürs Radeln...


----------



## torstiohneh (23. April 2018)

Aber am Freitag habe ich eine Feierabendrunde eingebaut, das Radl hatte ich im Auto dabei.
Start war im Gewerbegebiet Gifhorn-Süd, Rockwellstraße, auf Singletrails durch Gifhorn, dann den Allertrail entlang (siehe #917).
Weiter gings am Schlosssee vorbei und in den Dragenforst. Danach Neuland nahe der Ise auf einem körnerfressenden von Landmaschinen zerfurchten Wiesenweg bis zur Ise-Brücke. *Martin*, da warst Du auch schon, hast die Tour bei komoot hochgeladen.
Gerne hätte ich hier Fotos von zwei Goldfasanen gezeigt, habe sie aber aufgescheucht weil ich nur auf den Weg geachtet habe und nicht auf die Landschaft drumherum.
Zurück ging es dann zeitoptimiert und wenig heldenhaft auf Asphalt über Kästorf und Gamsen nach Gifhorn.
Am Ende ca. 30km.
Schöner wäre es zurück wohl über Neudorf-Platendorf, Triangel und durch die Allerwiesen gewesen, aber nicht alles was auf der Karte nach einem Weg aussieht ist hier in der Gegend auch problemlos fahrbar. Gut, beim nächsten Mal, dann plane ich genug Zeit dafür ein...

schöner Trail im Dragenforst








Schweres Gerät mitten in der Pampa, ich konnte nicht erkennen ob damit die Gräben saniert werden oder die Wege


----------



## ThomasBS (24. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, *Thomas*, *Chris* und *Anton* was wurde bei euch unternommen


Ich hatte am Wochenende meine Tochter. Wir zwei sind nur mit dem Fahrrad durch den Ort gecruist.
Am Sonntag sind Jana und ich eine kleine Crosser Runde gefahren. Nichts wildes.

Kommenden Sonntag werde ich meinen Wecker stellen und bei passendem Wetter bei der Gruppe mitfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Will meine Bärbel (Das Enduro) auf Tubeless umrüsten


*Chris*, habe ich keine Erfahrung mit. Ich habe mein Hardtail mit Foss-Schäuchen ausgerüstet und muss jetzt mal testen wie sie sich fahren und wie pannensicher sie sind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Kommenden Sonntag werde ich meinen Wecker stellen


Thomas super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> hab ich mich fürs Ausschlafen entschieden


Ich mich auch. Habe mich aber am Nachmittag doch noch aufgerafft und bin mit meiner Frau Richtung Rieseberg.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Danach Neuland nahe der Ise auf einem körnerfressenden von Landmaschinen zerfurchten Wiesenweg bis zur Ise-Brücke. *Martin*, da warst Du auch schon, hast die Tour bei komoot hochgeladen.


Wiesenpfade kosten Kraft. Bist Du ja ein Teil meiner Tour gefahren. Die Trails im Dragenforst haben mir auch gefallen.




Torsten war der Trail jetzt wieder frei zu fahren oder waren dort immer noch mehrere Baumhindernisse. Den Trail und den im Dragenforst habe ich in der Gifhornrunde mit eingebaut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Rennrad fahren + Eis essen


*Anton* kenne ich . Mach ich öfters mit meiner Frau; fahren im Norden auf vielen aspaltierten Feldwegen und essen in Meine ein leckeres Eis. Die Eisdiele kennt Torsten sicherlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (25. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton* kenne ich . Mach ich öfters mit meiner Frau; fahren im Norden auf vielen aspaltierten Feldwegen und essen in Meine ein leckeres Eis. Die Eisdiele kennt Torsten sicherlich auch.


Wir fahren auch am liebsten abseits der Straßen, Radwege, Wirtschaftswege und ein bisschen Schotter. Meinst du die "Amicizia" ? da waren wir noch nicht. Aber die Im Gifhorn am Anfang der Fußgängerzone ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Meinst du die "Amicizia" ?


*Anton*, super, die Eisdiele meine ich.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wir fahren auch am liebsten abseits der Straßen, Radwege, Wirtschaftswege und ein bisschen Schotter.


Ich habe die Tour auf Komoot hochgeladen und die Ausfahrt ist komplett schotterfrei mit ca. 20 Kilometer aspaltierte Feldwegen. 
https://www.komoot.de/tour/30360769


----------



## Tony- (25. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour auf Komoot hochgeladen und die Ausfahrt ist komplett schotterfrei mit ca. 20 Kilometer aspaltierte Feldwegen.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/30360769


Cool sogar mit der Eidiele  Danke, habs mal gespeichert.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Eisdiele kennt Torsten sicherlich auch.


Na klar *Martin*, bin schon oft dagewesen.
Auch mal abends auf eine Pizza, ist an einem warmen Sommerabend mit dem Radl auch sehr schön ...


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2018)

Falls die Tour mal über Isenbüttel führt, das Eiscafe Amicizia gibts dort auch, an der Ecke Hauptstraße / Mittelstraße.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Aber die Im Gifhorn am Anfang der Fußgängerzone ist auch nicht schlecht.


Stimmt, die ist auch sehr gut. *
Anton*, es gibt noch zwei in der Fuzo, hast du die schon ausprobiert? Eine bei der Allerbrücke, die andere weiter nördlich Richtung Marktplatz.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2018)

Ansonsten finde ich in BS, Schlossarkaden, bei Tiziano dieses Frozen Yogurt-Zeugs mit frei wählbaren Toppings sehr sehr lecker.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten war der Trail jetzt wieder frei zu fahren oder waren dort immer noch mehrere Baumhindernisse.


*Martin*, ich musste zweimal, meine ich oder dreimal, über Baumstämme tragen, aber nichts wildes, ein Fahrtechnikprofi wäre wohl rübergefahren.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Den Trail und den im Dragenforst habe ich in der Gifhornrunde mit eingebaut.


*Martin*, wann starten wir die?


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, wann starten wir die?


*Torsten*, da würde ich mich nach Dir richten. Ich denke Ende Mai, Mitte Juni, da es 53 Kilometer sind und wir vielleicht noch ein wenig Ausdauer trainieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (26. April 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Stimmt, die ist auch sehr gut.
> *Anton*, es gibt noch zwei in der Fuzo, hast du die schon ausprobiert? Eine bei der Allerbrücke, die andere weiter nördlich Richtung Marktplatz.


Ja die habe ich gesehen, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2018)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Die Strecke hat 45 Kilometer mit ca. 260 Höhenmeter und einem Trailanteil von ca. 10 Kilometer. Die Trails waren z.T. Staub trocken und man konnte es auch hier gut rollen lassen, aber leider auch wieder Passagen, da ging nur Kette links und durchkämpfen. Das Wetter war top und auf dem Rückweg überwiegend Rückenwind, aber alle top fit. 
Fabian super, daß Du nach langer Zeit wieder dabei warst.


 
Steffi war heute ein wenig am Kämpfen, aber man muss sich auch mal durchschlagen; manchmal hat man solche Tage.


 


 
Heute mal ein paar weniger Bilder, die haben immer von hinten gedrückt. Da Fabian, die Strecke sich nicht merken konnte , war ja ein hin und her und Matthias sein Navi schlapp gemacht hat, habe ich diesmal die Strecke auf Koomot dokumentiert; so können auch andere diese mal abfahren und dann doch Interesse haben dazu zustossen. Ich würde mich freuen.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/30641305
Hat wieder Spaß mit euch gemacht und vielleicht in zwei Wochen im Norden. Dann nochmal um die 40 Kilometer, aber danach werden es mehr. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2018)

*Jana*, *Thomas* hat gesagt, ihr wart heute auch auf Tour und Du hast den letzten Down under überwunden, da Thomas die Strecke nochmal mit dir abgefahren ist. Wir freuen uns auf euren Bericht.
*Torsten* lag bei euch auch was an oder wieder ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Tony- (29. April 2018)

Das hat Spaß gemacht, danke.


----------



## Sirius6 (29. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, *Thomas* hat gesagt, ihr wart heute auch auf Tour und Du hast den letzten Down under überwunden, da Thomas die Strecke nochmal mit dir abgefahren ist. Wir freuen uns auf euren Bericht.
> *Torsten* lag bei euch auch was an oder wieder ausgeschlafen.


Huhu Martin  

Jap waren heute vom Hauptbahnhof Richtung Asse unterwegs  War eine Tour mit zirka 50km Gesamt Länge und 480hm. 

Man muss dazu sagen das wir nur einen Schnitt von 16,3 Km/h hatten, war also eher erkunden und genießen ;-) 

Mussten teils heftig strampeln bei teils um die 15% Steigung. Aber wir wurden belohnt mit einer der schönsten Abfahrten die ich hier in der Gegend je hatte  

Bilder füge ich später noch ein 

P.S.: Fahre übrigens auch nen Enduro und kann bestätigen das es mehr Körner kostet aber bei Abfahrten es wie auf Wolken sich fährt hehe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> nur einen Schnitt von 16,3 Km/h hatten


*Chris*, da wart ihr ja wohl nicht langsamer als wir; denn der knappe Kilometer mehr im Schnitt fehlen bei uns die 200 Höhenmeter und wenn ihr noch erkundet habt , wir konnten das nicht.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> teils um die 15% Steigung


Ja die Asse hat schon stramme Anstiege (geht auch über 20%) und leider kann man diese nicht umfahren wie im Elm um nach oben zu kommen und muss da durch.  Die Abfahrten sind aber deutlich kürzer als im Elm und dort haben sie doch noch etwas mehr flow, aber Geschmackssache. Bin gespannt auf eure Impressionen in Bildform.
Hier unsere Tour von gestern noch mal auf bikemap.
https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4397432/
Heute mal mit dem Renner in den Elm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (30. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, da wart ihr ja wohl nicht langsamer als wir; denn der knappe Kilometer mehr im Schnitt fehlen bei uns die 200 Höhenmeter und wenn ihr noch erkundet habt , wir konnten das nicht.
> 
> Ja die Asse hat schon stramme Anstiege (geht auch über 20%) und leider kann man diese nicht umfahren wie im Elm um nach oben zu kommen und muss da durch.  Die Abfahrten sind aber deutlich kürzer als im Elm und dort haben sie doch noch etwas mehr flow, aber Geschmackssache. Bin gespannt auf eure Impressionen in Bildform.
> Hier unsere Tour von gestern noch mal auf bikemap.
> ...



Sind es trotzdem eher entspannt angegangen mussten auch den ersten teil des Philosphenwegs schieben da der anstieg teils zu extrem war.
Habe mich dran versucht was auch klappt trotz Nadeln von Bäumen und Wurzeln im Boden hehe Aber habe schnell gemerkt das es zu viele Körner kosten würde wenn ich komplett hoch prügeln.



Am ärgerlichsten allerdings war das es auf der gegen geraden zum Philosophenwegs nicht mehr geräumt wird und wir eine schöne abfahrt auslassen mussten.

Hier sieht man das Höhenprofil:


 



 


 


 


 

 



Ein Paar Bilder von mir, Jana kann auch noch ein paar hoch laden 

Hatten übrigens ein paar Probleme mit Teasi und Garmin, 
Das Teasi rafft scheinbar nicht Strecken Überschneidungen und das Garmin hatte lange gebraucht um sich zu fangen


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> den ersten teil des Philosphenwegs schieben da der anstieg teils zu extrem war


Ja da brauch man die richtigen Beine, Untergrund und Übersetzung, sonst zerreißt es einen dort.


 
Der Trail zur Förderanlage sieht ja übel aus. bei der Ostwestdurchquerung der Asse hätte man aber noch paar Hammertrails mit einbauen können, denn die Tour auf dem nachfolgenden Video wird ein Teil euer Tour gezeigt, mit dem Philosophenweg.




Schöne Bilder dabei. Die Wetterstation kommt gut. Gruss an Jana, siehst relaxt aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2018)

Ich habe heute meine erste Rennrad Elmtour genau richtig getimt, bin komplett trocken durch gekommen und als ich die Wohnung betreten habe, fing es an zu regnen an. Mal wieder Glück gehabt. Hier paar Impressionen von meiner Tour; vielleicht wissen die Elmkenner, wo die Bilder geschossen wurden.


 


 


 
Schönen 1. Mai, das Wetter soll ja passen und immer schön nüchtern bleiben.


----------



## Sirius6 (30. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ja da brauch man die richtigen Beine, Untergrund und Übersetzung, sonst zerreißt es einen dort.
> Anhang anzeigen 724208
> Der Trail zur Förderanlage sieht ja übel aus. bei der Ostwestdurchquerung der Asse hätte man aber noch paar Hammertrails mit einbauen können, denn die Tour auf dem nachfolgenden Video wird ein Teil euer Tour gezeigt, mit dem Philosophenweg.
> 
> ...



Schönes Video  

Das Bild ist noch Mascheroder Holz ;-) 
Da haben wir ne Extra Runde gedreht da unsere Navis beide gesponnen haben, haben uns auch gegen den Trail dort entschieden da wir nach kürzester Zeit bis über die Knöchel im Match standen xD 

Habe keine Bilder von der Abfahrts Passage die Komplett verblockt war durch Äste und Bäume.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnubs (30. April 2018)

Hallo Jungs, die Asseausfahrt war super - morgen geht es je nach Wetter nochmal hin . So langsam hab ich den dreh auch raus fürs MTB mit dem Fully .Danke nochmal an Chris für seine Geduld am Sonntag . Schönen 1 Mai und sauber bleiben


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> morgen geht es je nach Wetter nochmal hin . So langsam hab ich den dreh auch raus fürs MTB mit dem Fully


*Jana*, da wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, soll ja trocken sein, aber leider deutlich kühler und wieder gut windig , aber im Wald merkt man den Wind ja nicht. Mit dem Dreh finde ich gut. Morgen nochmal mit dem Renner in den Elm, damit ich am Wochenende nicht zu alt am Berg aussehe , bischen gegen den Wind kämpfen und mal Höhenmeter sammeln.


----------



## torstiohneh (30. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* lag bei euch auch was an oder wieder ausgeschlafen.


*Martin*, diesmal nicht ausgeschlafen , wir sind gefahren .

Richtung Dalldorf / Meinersen, 40km mit Singletrails bei Leiferde und Dalldorf, aber meist auf breiten Wegen.
Der Weg zwischen Leiderde und Dalldorf, der früher parallel zur Bahnlinie durch den Wald führte verläuft jetzt neben dem Wald parallel zur Bahnlinie.



Hier wurde richtig aufgeräumt nach den Problemen der Bahn wegen der Sturmschäden. 
Schön ist das nicht mehr, der Weg hat deutlich verloren dadurch.

Nördlich der Bahnlinie ist mein Lieblingsweg blockiert worden, ist wohl nicht mehr erwünscht dass dort gefahren wird. Früher oder später wird sich die Vegetation den Weg zurückholen, ich hoffe die Locals aus der Gegend unternehmen was dagegen.
Also spontan umgeplant, dann stellten wir fest: auf der Topo-Karte gibt es Wege, die nicht mehr existieren, also ging es einige hundert Meter weglos durch den Wald.

Bei Druffelbeck lag ein totes Pferd am Weg, abgedeckt mit einer Plane, daneben Blumen und eine Kerze. 
Alle vier Beine von sich gestreckt, ich dachte erst es wäre ein Holzpferd, aber es war echt. 
Gruselig.


----------



## torstiohneh (30. April 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Steffi war heute ein wenig am Kämpfen


*Martin*, bei 45km und solchen Trails wie auf den Fotos hätte ich wohl auch gekämpft...


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2018)

*Torsten* der grausige Fund hätte ja nicht sein müssen. Sind wieder paar interessante Strecken dabei; schade dass ihr nicht an den Fischteichen bei Leiferde gefahren seit, da wollte ich auch mal lang, fehlt mir noch.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, bei 45km und solchen Trails wie auf den Fotos hätte ich wohl auch gekämpft...


Torsten hättest Du auch gestemmt; Steffi war an dem Tag mal nicht so gut drauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> morgen geht es je nach Wetter nochmal hin


*Jana* , wart ihr nochmal heute in der Asse oder hat der Wind abgeschreckt.
Ich habe heute auch den Renner stehen gelassen bei Böen bis 70 km/h, denn gestern von Samtleben runter hat es mich auch fast vom Rad gedrückt, als ich aus dem Windschatten der Wälder raus war.
Ich habe heute eine Erkundungstour für die nächsten Nordausfahrten um Wolfsburg gemacht und kann den Spot nur wärmsten empfehlen; geile Singletrails und immerhin auf 37 Kilometer fast 400 Höhenmeter, hätte ich nicht vermutet, leider ist der Supertrail bei Mörse mit Baumhindernissen bespickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (2. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> da es 53 Kilometer sind


Ok *Martin*, da trainiere ich besser noch ein bischen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> da trainiere ich besser noch ein bischen...


*Torsten* mach ich gerade auch, aber die Kraft in die Beine kommt schon wieder zurück. Mal sehen wie es mir nach dem Wochenende im Harz geht. Bist Du am 13.5 bei der Nordtour dabei.


----------



## webster1972 (3. Mai 2018)

Mh wenn wer was Training braucht bin ich das wohl! So viel wie der Sportfreund fährt geht der locker mit euch mit! Werd euch nich folgen können und halte schon gar keine 50km durch. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der bei ner entspannten Tour auch mal auf mich wartet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2018)

Axel einfach mal fahren und nicht jammern. Vielleicht ist die Donnerstagrunde mit Stefan was. Wir waren gestern mit 16 Mtblern unterwegs und es war ein moderates Tempo und durch eine Reifenpanne ca. 34 Kilometer geschafft, aber hatte ich auch schon schneller gehabt; ist halt abhängig vom Starterfeld.


----------



## Sirius6 (4. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Axel einfach mal fahren und nicht jammern. Vielleicht ist die Donnerstagrunde mit Stefan was. Wir waren gestern mit 16 Mtblern unterwegs und es war ein moderates Tempo und durch eine Reifenpanne ca. 34 Kilometer geschafft, aber hatte ich auch schon schneller gehabt; ist halt abhängig vom Starterfeld.
> Anhang anzeigen 725480


Stimmt Training ist alles  
Einfach aufn Bock und los hehe 

Wobei ich sagen muss das eines der Probleme in solchen Gruppen oftmals der immense Unterschied in der Fitness der einzelnen ist. Dadurch warten die Ultrafitten bis die Nachzügler zur Gruppe kommen und fahren direkt weiter was die etwas weniger fitten bzw Technisch nicht so versierten extrem fordert und die oft nach so ner Tour oft direkt vom Bock fallen und nen Sauerstoffzelt brauchen xD 

Das ist kein Vorwurf ich kann Leute die nen anderes Fitness Level haben verstehen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2018)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Einfach aufn Bock und los hehe


*Chris*, das ist die richtige Einstellung.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Dadurch warten die Ultrafitten bis die Nachzügler zur Gruppe kommen und fahren direkt weiter was die etwas weniger fitten bzw Technisch nicht so versierten extrem fordert und die oft nach so ner Tour oft direkt vom Bock fallen und nen Sauerstoffzelt brauchen xD


Ja, da gebe ich dir recht, dies ist ein Problem und ich versuche dem auch gerecht zu werden, doch manchmal ist der Leistungsunterschied doch sehr groß und dann wird es für die Nachzügler schwierig, doch man muss sich eines klar sein, einer wird immer der letzte sein, wie dieses Wochenende ich , aber da muss man auch mal die Zähne zusammenbeißen und auch mal an sein Limit gehen. Diejenigen, die nur alle zwei Wochen Sport machen, können leider dann nicht erwarten, daß die Ausfahrt für sie ein Ausflug wird, denn die Raketen unter uns fahren im Ruhepuls und sind dabei, dass man mal in der Gruppe fährt und auch mal was neues sieht. Also es ist nicht ganz einfach allen gerecht zu werden, doch ich sehe bei uns, daß die sportlichen immer Rücksicht nehmen auf die Schwächeren.


----------



## Sirius6 (4. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Chris*, das ist die richtige Einstellung.
> 
> Ja, da gebe ich dir recht, dies ist ein Problem und ich versuche dem auch gerecht zu werden, doch manchmal ist der Leistungsunterschied doch sehr groß und dann wird es für die Nachzügler schwierig, doch man muss sich eines klar sein, einer wird immer der letzte sein, wie dieses Wochenende ich , aber da muss man auch mal die Zähne zusammenbeißen und auch mal an sein Limit gehen. Diejenigen, die nur alle zwei Wochen Sport machen, können leider dann nicht erwarten, daß die Ausfahrt für sie ein Ausflug wird, denn die Raketen unter uns fahren im Ruhepuls und sind dabei, dass man mal in der Gruppe fährt und auch mal was neues sieht. Also es ist nicht ganz einfach allen gerecht zu werden, doch ich sehe bei uns, daß die sportlichen immer Rücksicht nehmen auf die Schwächeren.


Geschuldet ist das aber auch den verschiedenem Herangehensweisen an den Sport. 
Alleine schon das es ja nicht das eine Mountenbike gibt, der eine mag eher den Cross Country Ansatz mit Bikes mit wenig Gewicht und der andere halt eher Tour/Enduro mit Gewichtung im schweren Gelände und Abfahrten.

50km mit meinem Enduro hinter ner Gruppe hinterher ballern halte ich für ne Doofe Idee xD 
Habe ja den direkten Vergleich, mit meinem Cross Country Hardtail brauche ich zirka 30min auf Arbeit und mit dem Enduro zirka 40min.
Die Reifen alleine machen sich schon derbe bemerkbar unabhängig vom Gewicht des Gesamten Rades.
Hardtail mit leichten Rocket Ron und Nobby Nic mit gutem Rollwiederstand und das Enduro mit den Fetten Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR II (und BMC macht keine Billig Abklatsch der Reifen an ihre Räder, ist die Schwerste Ausführung).

Den Monat habe ich mir vorgenommen komplett mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren da ich nur begrenzt an meinen Freien Tagen Zeit habe in letzter Zeit... So fliegen die Körner nicht ganz weg xD 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## webster1972 (4. Mai 2018)

Ja,ihr habt ja recht! Ich kann besser erstmal alleine den Verkehr behindern. Hab ja n paar Streckenbeschreibungen bei Komoot wenn ich die Trails nich treffe wirds halt ne Fahrt ins Blaue. Hab ich mit dem Motorrad öfter gemacht. Donnerstagsrunde? Da hab ich noch nix mitbekommen. Dienstags ja,aber da hab ich auch nur eine Chance im Frei weil meist Sixt am 2. Dienstag kommt mit dem Mietauto. 14 Tage am Stück frei aber es bleibt nur alleine fahren,total bekloppt.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, hier ein kurzer Bericht von meiner Feierabendrunde heute, Start war wieder in der Rockwellstraße in Gifhorn.

Ich war wieder im Dragenforst (siehe #3297) und habe diesmal die Rückfahrtalternative über Neudorf-Platendorf, Neuhaus und die Allerauen gewählt.
In Gifhorn kann man mitten zwischen den Häusern 1.100m auf einem Singletrail fahren, wusstet ihr das? Gefühlt noch wesentlich länger...
Den Allertrail habe ich heute weggelassen, die Alternative war nicht so schön, der gehört wieder dazu beim nächsten Mal.

Weiter ging es in den Dragenforst.



Hier gibt es auf der OSM-Karte einen Weg, ich war aber nicht der erste Radfahrer hier, es waren Spuren zu sehen.




Der Wiesenweg der mich beim letzten Mal ziemlich genervt hat war diesmal einfacher zu fahren. Ok der Boden war trockener und wenn man die Strecke schon kennt weiß man was einen erwartet.




Der Bagger steht fast am gleichen Ort hat aber inzwischen den Weg ruiniert.




Zurück ging es wie schon gesagt über Neudorf-Platendorf, Neuhaus und die Allerauen.
Hier wurde im Moorgebiet "Großes Moor" Torf abgebaut.




Baufällige Brücke bei Neuhaus, Fußgänger und Radfahren können die Brücke aber regulär überqueren, links neben der Absperrung wo die Brücke wohl hoffentlich noch halbwegs stabil ist.



Fazit: war ne geile Tour am Ende mit 34 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IMSword (5. Mai 2018)

Schöne Runde. Ist ja 'fast' mein Revier.
Da könnte man egtl auch mal lang ....BS unf Umgebung ist mir leider zu weit.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (5. Mai 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Mh wenn wer was Training braucht bin ich das wohl! So viel wie der Sportfreund fährt geht der locker mit euch mit! Werd euch nich folgen können und halte schon gar keine 50km durch. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der bei ner entspannten Tour auch mal auf mich wartet.



Wenn du Lust hast, fahren wir mal zusammen. Schön entspannt mit Pausen in den Eisdielen. Nach 25 km bin ich auch platt.... 
Bin allerdings nächste Woche im Urlaub und ab Mitte Mai habe ich auch unter der Woche mal frei.
Sollten wir hinkriegen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> In Gifhorn kann man mitten zwischen den Häusern 1.100m auf einem Singletrail fahren, wusstet ihr das?


*Torsten*, nein, habe ich aber gleich in die Gifhornrunde vom Mühlenmuseum eingebaut. Ich finde es immer wieder super, wenn man was neues findet, obwohl so oft daran vorbeigefahren ist.
Wieder ein schöner Tourbericht und natürlich mit Bildern.
*IMSword*, sehen wir uns bei der Gifhornrunde.


TorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast, fahren wir mal zusammen.


*Torge*, super, das ist Initiative  und so könnt ihr mal gemeinsam starten und euer Level fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2018)

So, ich bin vom Harzwochenende etwas früher zurück. Leider hat es mich am Samstag, bei den Renneklippen geschmissen. Der Harz ist technisch deutlich anspruchsvoller und leider war ich über einen schmalen Grat zu langsam unterwegs und habe das Gleichgewicht verloren und gut einen Hang runtergekullert. Einige Abschürfungen und mal wieder eine satte Rippenprellung.
*Marko* hat aber eine super Tour zusammengebaut und natürlich komplett Neuland. Am Ende der Tour war ich aber im Eimer, für mich war das Limit und die Prellung hat die letzten 30 Kilometer auch an meiner Kraft gezerrt, aber durchgestanden.
*Chris* und mir ging es diesmal wie dir, ich war diesmal Schließender und dann muss man sich manchmal durchbeißen; aber letztendlich hat man die 58 Kilometer mit über 1500 Höhenmeter doch gepackt.


 
     

 

 
Die nächste Sonntagsausfahrt werde ich erst am Donnerstag entscheiden, wie ich mich bewegen kann. Euch eine sonnige Woche und einen schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## Schnubs (6. Mai 2018)

Der Harz ist einfach sehenswert. Tolle Bilder Martin . Gute Besserung


----------



## Sirius6 (6. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So, ich bin vom Harzwochenende etwas früher zurück. Leider hat es mich am Samstag, bei den Renneklippen geschmissen. Der Harz ist technisch deutlich anspruchsvoller und leider war ich über einen schmalen Grat zu langsam unterwegs und habe das Gleichgewicht verloren und gut einen Hang runtergekullert. Einige Abschürfungen und mal wieder eine satte Rippenprellung.
> *Marko* hat aber eine super Tour zusammengebaut und natürlich komplett Neuland. Am Ende der Tour war ich aber im Eimer, für mich war das Limit und die Prellung hat die letzten 30 Kilometer auch an meiner Kraft gezerrt, aber durchgestanden.
> *Chris* und mir ging es diesmal wie dir, ich war diesmal Schließender und dann muss man sich manchmal durchbeißen; aber letztendlich hat man die 58 Kilometer mit über 1500 Höhenmeter doch gepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 726260
> ...


Dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung  
Mir wäre hier bis auf Elm und Asse auch nichts bekannt was ein wenig anspruchsvoller ist 
Respekt, also das reißt man nicht einfach mal so ab, und dazu wunderschöne Bilder 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (6. Mai 2018)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast, fahren wir mal zusammen. Schön entspannt mit Pausen in den Eisdielen. Nach 25 km bin ich auch platt....
> Bin allerdings nächste Woche im Urlaub und ab Mitte Mai habe ich auch unter der Woche mal frei.
> Sollten wir hinkriegen?


 Na dann is der Mai schon erledigt. Bin die letzten zwei Maiwochen wieder an Bord. Na vielleicht nächsten Monat dann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2018)

*Jana* und *Chris*; danke für die Genesungswünsche . Mal schauen wie es am nächsten Wochenende aussieht.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Elm und Asse auch nichts bekannt was ein wenig anspruchsvoller ist


Asse und Elm sind gegen Harz, für nicht so Technik affine, der reine Flow. 


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Respekt, also das reißt man nicht einfach mal so ab, und dazu wunderschöne Bilder


Danke.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Einige Abschürfungen und mal wieder eine satte Rippenprellung.


Hallo *Martin*, wie geht es Dir? 
Hoffentlich ist nicht doch noch etwas gebrochen.
Ich wünsche Dir gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Mai 2018)

*Martin*, mir gefallen die Harzfotos auch total gut, macht Lust gleich loszufahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Mai 2018)

Und jetzt noch die Rückmeldung von unserer Sonntagsrunde Richtung Braunschweig.
Es ging gut los über die Trails rund um Eickhorst, der Bergauf-Wiesentrail westlich von Eickhorst war bei trockenem Boden easy zu fahren.
Leider hatten wir nur eine Idee wo es langgehen soll aber keine genaue Route geplant.
Wir fuhren also über breite Wege über Harxbüttel zum Waller See und über Veltenhof nach Ölper. 
Zurück sollte es eigentlich über die schönen Trails durch die Schunterwiesen und den Querumer Forst gehen.
Der Füllstand meines Körnerspeichers war dafür leider zu niedrig, also sind wir ab Rühme direkt zurückgefahren.
Am Ende waren es 52km aber für eine Runde mit höherem Trailanteil muss ich noch ein bischen trainieren...


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *Martin*, wie geht es Dir?


Hallo *Torsten*, es geht wohl langsam aufwärts. Die ersten Tage konnte ich nur auf den Rücken liegend schlafen und leider öfter in der Nacht wach gewesen, aber mittlerweile kann ich schon wieder auf einer Seite liegen; aber bei der Arbeit musste ich mich durchbeißen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist nicht doch noch etwas gebrochen.


Habe es diesmal nicht röntgen lassen, aber es fühlte sich so an wie meine letzten Rippenprellungen und da am Rippenbogen keine übermäßigen Schwellung waren, wird dies wohl die richtige Diagnose gewesen sein. Ich werde da wohl etwas länger was von haben, aber mit Körnerkissen und Kältekompressen im Wechsel bin ich am Montag schon mit meinen beiden Frauen mit dem Renner auf Tour gewesen und mittlerweile schon wieder 100 Kilometer im Sattel.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> mir gefallen die Harzfotos auch total gut, macht Lust gleich loszufahren.


*Torsten*, dies freut mich, da Du auch immer super Fotos machst. Bei der Tour war ich leider immer Schließender, da konnte ich leider keine Aktionfotos machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2018)

Habe deine Tour wieder nachvollzogen und ich schätze mal bei dem trockenen Boden haben die Trails in Eickhorst voll Bock gemacht. Der Wiesentrail zum Waldstück bei Lagesbüttel, mit dem zweiten Trail den ihr auch gefahren seit, ist bei nassen Boden die Hölle und man kann auf knapp 650 Metern und 15 Höhenmeter  einem die Sicherung ziehen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es 52km aber für eine Runde mit höherem Trailanteil muss ich noch ein bischen trainieren...


Da können wie die Gifhornrunde bald gemeinsam angehen, sind nur 53 Kilometer und fast flach.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2018)

Sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde " Braunschweiger Flüsse 2018" zurück. War mal wieder ein Traum; Sonne satt bei 18-25° und bei den trockenen Trails konnte man es laufen lassen. 


 
Die Strecke 42 Kilometer und ca. 250 Höhenmeter ging von Waggum in den Westen. Ich glaube wir hatten heute alle Arten von Untergrund die es gibt.
    ... und ein wenig Technik war auch dabei.
    
... und neben Trails haben wir auch ein wenig Braunschweig kennen gelernt.


 
Schönes Restwochenende und dann in zwei Wochen in den Elm . Paar Bilder noch auf meiner Profilseite. Mein Rippenbogen habe ich mit dem Fully nicht mehr gespürt als auf dem Renner.


----------



## Runner17 (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
komme aus Gifhorn. Würde mich gern einer Gruppe anschliessen. 
mfg Markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo *Markus*. Bist herzlich eingeladen und ich kann auch dir nur sagen, schick mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse und ich pflege dich in den Verteiler mit ein , da meine Einladung nur über den Verteiler läuft und einer Whatsapp-Gruppe.
Da Du aus Gifhorn kommst macht es wahrscheinlich nur Sinn dabei zu sein, wegen der Anreise, wenn wir unsere Nordrunden von Waggum aus starten, aber Eduard fährt auch mal 120 Kilometer.
Heute übernehme ich mal Bene´s Dienstagsrunde vom "Löwengarten" im Prinzenpark, um 18:30. Kleine Runde von 31 Kilometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich komme auch Ausn dorfe aus Gifhorn^^ aber ich bin mehr Enduro / DH unterwegs


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo *nukleon69*.


nukleon69 schrieb:


> aber ich bin mehr Enduro / DH unterwegs


... um Gifhorn aber nicht so das Enduroland.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Heute bei unserer Runde etwas nass geworden, aber die Trails waren noch alle super fahrbar.


----------



## nukleon69 (16. Mai 2018)

Das ist richtig  aber hier fahr ich auch selten. Packe meist das bike ein und fahr dann in den Harz


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Mai 2018)

Hi zusammen, ruhig ist es hier geworden.
Also ich fang mal an.
Freitag vor einer Woche bin ich meine Referenzrunde gefahren auf Wald- und Forstwegen, Untergrund Asphalt ca. 40% und Schotter ca. 60%. 
20,3km.
Gegenüber April 2017 habe ich 2 Min 20 Sek verloren.
Ich glaube ich muss mehr trainieren...


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Mai 2018)

Sonntag waren wir auf den Trails rund um Rötgesbüttel unterwegs.
Leider ohne Fotos, wir sind durchgefahren.
War ne super Runde:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/32650001


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Mai 2018)

Unsere Sonntagsrunde haben wir 24h vorverlegt auf heute 10:00.
Es ging in den Norden Braunschweigs, auf die den regelmäßigen Mitfahrern hier bekannten Trails.
Wir müssen ja schon ein paar km fahren bis es interessant wird...
Ab Bevenrode auf die Trails bei Waggum, über Hondelage in den Querumer Forst, ein bischen Schlossberg, dann an der Schunter entlang nach Rühme und über die Lincolnsiedlung raus nach Wenden.
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich noch die Trails bei Eickhorst mitnehmen und den Schlossberg intensiver beradeln.
Dann ist es eine absolut geile Runde, war so aber auch klasse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ruhig ist es hier geworden.


Hallo Torsten; schön von dir zu hören und danke für deine Rückmeldung.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Freitag vor einer Woche bin ich meine Referenzrunde gefahren





torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gegenüber April 2017 habe ich 2 Min 20 Sek verloren.


Torsten, lag nicht am Wind. Habe geschaut, waren nur 7 km/h, aber leider kann ich auch noch nicht an meine Zeiten vom letzten Jahr anknüpfen. Am 14.5 bin ich mit Steffi eine meiner Reverenzrunden gefahren und da musste sie auch mal ihre Grenzen kennen lernen, aber bei Gegenwind um 40 km/h und Boen bis 60 Km/h geht dies schnell. Bald werde ich aber bei ihr Windschatten suchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Sonntag waren wir auf den Trails rund um Rötgesbüttel unterwegs


Da sind wir ja zwischen Schunter und Oker gependelt, aber bei dem Wetter macht es nur Spaß. Hab mir euere Strecke auf Koomot angeschaut. Bei meiner nächsten Nordtour führt ein Teil unserer Strecke auch auf eurer Route entlang. Den Trail bei der Bahnhofsiedlung kenne ich auch nicht und weis durch euch das es fahrbar ist. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Unsere Sonntagsrunde haben wir 24h vorverlegt auf heute 10:00.


Sehr schön. Ich werde heute noch mit meiner Frau mit dem Renner auf Tour gehen. Ihr seit ja in meinem Revier gewesen und seit einen Teil der Winterchallange abgefahren. Ihr müsst ja paar Spuren von uns gesehen haben , denn bei unserer Flüssetour sind wir am letzten Sonntag auch die Trails beim Industriegebiet bei Querum gefahren und bei dem weichen Boden müssten da einige tiefe Spuren gewesen sein. Vielleicht schaffen wir im Juni meine Gifhorntour vom Mühlenmuseum.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2018)

Heute noch eine kleine Runde mit der Frau unternommen, denn das Wetter war ja wohl Sahne und als Abschluß ein Eis in Riddagshausen.


 
Paar Impressionen von heute. Jana und Thomas und alle anderen nicht unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (20. Mai 2018)

Waren gestern an der Ruwer unterwegs, das liegt südöstlich von Trier. Sehr schöne gegend hier zum Biken und Weine verköstigen.   Haben auf 40km ganze 700 Hm geschafft.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2018)

Hi Jungs ich  melde mich mal nach vier wöchiger Pause zurück Martin und ich waren heute im Elm unterwegs 
Im Bereich uphill ging es schon wieder recht gut  im Bereich downhill ist sicherlich noch Luft 
Vielen Danke Martin für die schöne Runde


----------



## ThomasBS (21. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jana und Thomas und alle anderen nicht unterwegs gewesen


Ich habe doch antizyklisch zu unseren Sonntagstouren meine Tochter. Hinzu kam, dass ich gestern flach mit Magenkrämpfen und Gliederschmerzen lag. Heute daher nur eine lockere Cruiser Runde mit dem MTB um den Ort gemacht. War wohl zum Glück nur eine Eintagsfliege.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> an der Ruwer unterwegs


*Anton* ein sehr schönes Bild.
*Thomas*, das tut mir ja Leid, aber es ist ja gut, daß es wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Vielen Danke Martin für die schöne Runde


*Adolfo* hat Spaß gemacht bei dem trockenen Boden, aber die technischen Defekte haben schon gebremst. 
Wir waren, wie schon gesagt im Elm, aber leider eine Reifenpanne, Dorn in der Decke und nach 20 Kilometer ist hat leider der Dämpfer der Sattelstütze schlapp gemacht und dann sind wir direkt zurück.


 


 
Einmal Westblick vom Elm und Südblick. Super Sicht.


 
Tretlager müssen wir leider nochmal zerlegen. Es knackt noch, obwohl jetzt neu.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Haben auf 40km ganze 700 Hm geschafft.


*Anton*, wir auf 19 Kilometer 450.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte mal den Försterblick haben. Die schlechte Laune wegen der Stattelstütze hat das Eis kompensiert. Habe eben noch schnell auf eine starre umgerüstet.


----------



## Sirius6 (21. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> [emoji38][emoji38] Ich wollte mal den Försterblick haben. Die schlechte Laune wegen der Stattelstütze hat das Eis kompensiert. Habe eben noch schnell auf eine starre umgerüstet.


Du scheinst ja regelrecht verfolgt zu werden von defekten oO 
Morgen mal Frisch in die Woche starten mit dem Crosser von Jana, mal schauen was ich da raus holen kann auf meiner Pendler Strecke hehe

Mittwoch werde ich mal wieder mit dem Enduro fahren und zum Teich bei Lengede Brettern was uns Kenny gezeigt hat, Trails wie im Bilder Buch [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem H8266 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2018)

Ja Chris, manchmal läuft es mit den Defekten ; aber halt ein altes Rad. Mein Hardtail ist überholt, da dürfte wohl erstmal nicht passieren. 
Viel Spaß in Lengede.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2018)

So ich war heute nochmal alleine im Elm und diesmal ohne Defekte.


 
Da ich ja am ersten Januar eine Winterchallange angeboten habe und ihr z.T. von der Strecke angetan wart, habe ich mir gedacht in der Mitte des Jahres ist eine Sommerchallange fällig. Heute habe ich den zweiten Teil der Strecke inspiziert und die Strecke ist fast komplett. Ich werde noch eine Passage ändern und die Strecke in einem Bereich wohl noch bereinigen und dann könnt ihr am 1. Juni durchstarten, denn dann werde ich die " Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018" veröffentlichen. Hier ein paar Eckdaten der Tour im Elm. Die Strecke hat ca. 32 Kilometer mit 740 Höhenmeter und einen Trailanteil von ca. 13 Kilometer.


----------



## Sirius6 (22. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So ich war heute nochmal alleine im Elm und diesmal ohne Defekte.
> Anhang anzeigen 732687
> Da ich ja am ersten Januar eine Winterchallange angeboten habe und ihr z.T. von der Strecke angetan wart, habe ich mir gedacht in der Mitte des Jahres ist eine Sommerchallange fällig. Heute habe ich den zweiten Teil der Strecke inspiziert und die Strecke ist fast komplett. Ich werde noch eine Passage ändern und die Strecke in einem Bereich wohl noch bereinigen und dann könnt ihr am 1. Juni durchstarten, denn dann werde ich die " Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018" veröffentlichen. Hier ein paar Eckdaten der Tour im Elm. Die Strecke hat ca. 32 Kilometer mit 740 Höhenmeter und einen Trailanteil von ca. 13 Kilometer.


Sehr geil, Danke Martin 

Gesendet von meinem H8266 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony- (22. Mai 2018)

Ich freue mich  hab die Winterchallenge strecke leicht modifiziert und mal abgefahren,  macht im warmen und trockenen noch mal mehr Spaß.


----------



## ogoe (22. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke hat ca. 32 Kilometer mit 740 Höhenmeter und einen Trailanteil von ca. 13 Kilometer.


Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf die Strecke. Thore, mach Dich bereit, wir müssen eine Marke setzen.


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Mai 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> mach Dich bereit, wir müssen eine Marke setzen.


Dieses Mal werden wir euch das nicht so leicht machen


----------



## DigitalB (23. Mai 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ich  melde mich mal nach vier wöchiger Pause zurück



Juhuuuu ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (23. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke hat ca. 32 Kilometer mit 740 Höhenmeter und einen Trailanteil von ca. 13 Kilometer.



Da zuckt die Wade ;-)


----------



## DigitalB (23. Mai 2018)

So ...
Gestern gabs die erste MTB Runde nach 6 Wochen Pause.

Es war ein Zauberträumchen und wir haben’s bergab richtig krachen lassen [emoji108]

Mein Mallorca-Rennrad Trainingslager hat sich ausgezahlt. 8 Tage, 450km und 9600Hm. Wer noch nicht da war, sollte es schleunigst auf seine to do Liste setzen! [emoji4]

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen (Hö hö ...Autos bergab jagen macht spaß ;-).






















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Mein Mallorca-Rennrad Trainingslager hat sich ausgezahlt. 8 Tage, 450km und 9600Hm. Wer noch nicht da war, sollte es schleunigst auf seine to do Liste setzen!


*Bene* super, wieder schnell fit geworden nach dem Zusammenstoss. Mit Mallorca kann ich nur bestätigen und immer eine Reise wert , obwohl ich im Februar mittlerweile Lanzarote vorziehe, da man dort schon mit Sicherheit kurz fahren kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2018)

So die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018 steht . Die Naviangaben sind 32 Kilometer und 760 Höhenmeter. Gestern die Strecke durchgehend fahrbar gemacht; also kein Absteigen erforderlich.
Leider hat es mich bei Stefans Runde auf Schotter kurz abgelegt. Der Hansdampf hat auf losem Untergrund kein Grip; aber halt nur etwas Pelle ab. Da kenn ich mich dieses Jahr leider mit aus; sollte vielleicht doch den Sport wechseln oder langsamer fahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018 steht .


Super *Martin *dann kann es ja losgehen  ich bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Zeiten   Da hast du wieder etwas Haut auf dem Schotter gelassen das spart Gewicht
Gute Besserung


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Super *Martin *dann kann es ja losgehen


*Adolfo*, musst noch fünf mal schlafen.



Luisfigo schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Zeiten


Ja, da bin ich mal gespannt, wer unter zwei Stunden bleibt.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Da hast du wieder etwas Haut auf dem Schotter gelassen das spart Gewicht
> Gute Besserung


Schorf ist leider schwerer. Danke.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2018)

Trotz Schrammen am Körper ging es gemeinsam in den Elm.  Wetter top mit super Weitsicht und der Untergrund ein Traum. Da rollen mal die Räder.


 
Mein Hardtail hat leider heute Musik gemacht. Die Carbonsattelstütze hat schön geknackt, aber wieder bereinigt und mit einem Fully macht Downhill doch etwas mehr Spaß.


 


 
Marko schöne Schräglage und Dirk hat sein neues Rad ausgeführt.


 


 
Unser Jungvolk nimmt jeden Graben mit . Die Endfünfziger gehen zu Fuß.
Paar Bilder noch auf meiner Profilseite, aber paar weniger, da ich heute pünktlich zu Hause sein musste.


----------



## Magic-BS (27. Mai 2018)

...schöne Tour! Danke Martin


----------



## Kniggy (27. Mai 2018)

Schöne Runde, schöne Fotos!  Danke Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevlonX (27. Mai 2018)

@Oberhutzel 
Hatte überlegt mitzukommen, aber 47 km auf dem ungefederten Fattie in der Region war mir noch zu viel. 
Ich bin mal auf die Sommerchallenge gespannt.


----------



## Tony- (27. Mai 2018)

Martin, haben heute deine Eisdielen-Renner Tour auf 65 Km gestreckt und mal abgefahren. Schöne Rad und Feldwege dabei gewesen und man konnte super durchfahren, 26er Schnitt geschafft ohne viel zu Schwitzen


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2018)

Danke *Dirk* und *Marko*. Es freut mich wenn ihr auf eure Kosten gekommen seit. Hat mir mit euch auch wieder Spaß gemacht.


KevlonX schrieb:


> Hatte überlegt mitzukommen, aber 47 km auf dem ungefederten Fattie in der Region war mir noch zu viel.


*Kevin*, ich habe die Strecke auf Wunsch heute mal auf Komoot hochgeladen; also kannst Du sie auch mal in Ruhe bezwingen. Ein schönes Fatibild hätte ich natürlich auch gern geschossen und Du bist ja sehr fit.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/33670562


KevlonX schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf die Sommerchallenge gespannt.


Da bin ich selber gespannt ob euch die Streckenführung gefällt.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Martin, haben heute deine Eisdielen-Renner Tour auf 65 Km gestreckt und mal abgefahren


*Anto**n,* super und natürlich, dass sie dir auch gefällt. Ja die Strecke sollte man locker fahren, um auch die Landschaft zu geniesen. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2018)

Ach so. Gute Besserung für *Jana* und *Thomas*. *Adolfo* ist ja wieder fit.


----------



## KevlonX (27. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke *Dirk* und *Marko*. Es freut mich wenn ihr auf eure Kosten gekommen seit. Hat mir mit euch auch wieder Spaß gemacht.
> 
> *Kevin*, ich habe die Strecke auf Wunsch heute mal auf Komoot hochgeladen; also kannst Du sie auch mal in Ruhe bezwingen. Ein schönes Fatibild hätte ich natürlich auch gern geschossen und Du bist ja sehr fit.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/33670562
> ...



Ah, sehr gut. Dann könnte ich es mal selbst ausprobieren mit meinem Navi. Das Innenlager hat die Matsch -und Wasserdurchfahrten nicht so gut überstanden. Da kam die ganze Suppe raus, als ich die Lager ausgebaut habe. So trainiere ich mit erhöhtem Wiederstand mit den rauen Lagern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2018)

KevlonX schrieb:


> Das Innenlager hat die Matsch -und Wasserdurchfahrten nicht so gut überstanden.


*Kevin*, die Matsch- u. Wasserdurchfahrten gehen schon aufs Material. Adolfos Tretlager waren auch wieder fällig und seine Schwingenlager bedürfen leider trotz Schwermaschinenbau einer Überholung. Wenn man jetzt die Trails fährt, rollt alles easy und man muss nicht dauernd Druck auf dem Pedal haben, um nicht stehen zu bleiben.
*Torsten*, Sonntag nicht unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (29. Mai 2018)

*Martin*, klar sind wir Sonntag gefahren, hatte bislang keine Zeit gefunden zu berichten...
Vorher bin ich Freitag eine kleine Feierabendrunde gefahren.
Leider ohne Fotos. 
Als ich auf so einem Nebenweg in der Maaßel dokumentieren wollte wie dieser langsam zuwächst, stellte ich fest das ich das Fotografiergedöns nicht eingepackt hatte. So ein Mist.
Südlich von Hillerse war ich auf dem Okertrail unterwegs, den ich vor einigen Jahren mal gefahren bin und danach nie wieder. Warum eigentlich, ist ganz nett zu fahren und auch auf der OSM-Karte dokumentiert.
Dann gings noch über die schmalen Pferdetrails südlich von Didderse, wo ich immer noch neue Wege finde.


----------



## torstiohneh (29. Mai 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, Sonntag nicht unterwegs gewesen.


Sonntag fuhren wir über die Trails bei Eickhorst, an der verfallenen Hütte im Wald bei Harxbüttel entlang, den Okertrail zwischen Groß Schwülper und Neubrück, ist den regelmäßigen Mitfahrern hier ja bestens bekannt.
Den Trail zwischen Neubrück und Didderse befuhren wir leider in der falschen Richtung, weil überwiegend bergauf.
So und der Sandweg zwischen Didderse und Hillerse ist bei dem trockenen Boden ein absoluter Körnerfresser, von alleine rollt da gar nichts selbst wenn es bergab geht.
Trotzdem haben wir dort nasse Füße und einen nassen Hintern bekommen:




Hat wirklich gut getan bei der Hitze: 



War super, 40km.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Südlich von Hillerse war ich auf dem Okertrail unterwegs


Morgen Torsten, den Bereich unterhalb von Hillerse direkt an der Oker kenne ich auch nicht und bei mir ist der Trailabschnitt deutlich kürzer.  Nach meiner Karte ist dort ein Steilufer dokumentiert mit ggf. einer Badestelle. Kann das sein.
In den Waldstücken vor und hinter Neubrück sind auch noch paar Trails offen. Dein zweites Bild gefällt mir, denn die Beregnungsanlage hat starke Ähnlichkeit mit einer Gottesanbeterin oder einem Alien im Maisfeld.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Thore, mach Dich bereit, wir müssen eine Marke setzen.


*Ole* und *Thore*, eine neue Zeit bei der Winterchallange 2018. Heute nochmal Gas gegen und nur die letzten zehn Minuten im Regen gefahren. Neue Bestzeit trotz Fußmarsch an der Kieskuhle, wegen Hochwasser. Ihr knackt sicherlich die Stunde. Mit der neuen Bereifung Rocket Ron u. Racing Ralph und Foss-Schäuchen rollt mein 26er wie Sau.


----------



## Tony- (30. Mai 2018)

Dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst, war auch auf den Trails aus der Winterchallenge heute unterwegs und bin 2 Minuten vor dem Regen fertig geworden. Den Trail auf der Westseite vom Bienroder See habe ich aber nicht wieder gefunden  bin dann oben rum geklettert.
Auf der Grünewaldstraße hinterm Nußberg kam mir glaube ich der Bene entgegen.


----------



## ogoe (30. Mai 2018)

Martin, tolle Zeit!
Dann werde ich mich mal aufmachen und feste in die Pedale treten.
Bin am So mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Nach 115 km Flasche(n) und Ole komplett leer...


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst


*Anton* schade dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben.  Die Trails ließen sich super fahren , doch bei dem Tempo musste man schauen, dass man die Spur hält.
Der Trailabschnitt nach der Teppenabfahrt an der Bienroder Kieskuhle ist leider unter Wasser, da musste ich auch den Pfad laufen.


ogoe schrieb:


> Martin, tolle Zeit!


Danke *Ole*, habe die Kraft gut eingeteilt und am Wiesenpfad bei Waggum noch genug Körner gehabt. 161 Durchschnittspuls.


ogoe schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich mal aufmachen und feste in die Pedale treten.


Mach mal. Du knackst sicherlich locker die Stunde, auch wenn Du nicht so eine Streckenkenntnis hast wie ich.


ogoe schrieb:


> Nach 115 km Flasche(n) und Ole komplett leer...


Das kenne ich auch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2018)

So die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018 ist online. Ich wollte sie heute nochmal komplett befahren, hatte aber zu spät Feierabend, aber ich werde es nachholen.



Ich hoffe ihr habt eure Freude an der Tour und bleibt heile, denn es geht um nichts, nur den Spaß. Wenn ihr die Strecke abgefahren seit würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr eure Eindrücke schildern könntet. Die Strecke könnt ihr bei Komoot unter folgenden Link hochladen.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/34843446
Eure Zeiten, ist ja auch eine Challange, könnt ihr ja unter nachfolgendem Streckenbild posten.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2275469
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2018)

So ich habe den Fehler in Komoot bereinigt, denn Komoot hat nicht die komplette Strecke hochgeladen . Ich weis nicht warum; daß erste mal dieses Problem. Die Strecke habe ich nochmal manuell erstellt. Jetzt ist sie vollständig und 32 Kilometer lang und nach Komoot 560 Höhenmeter. Mal schauen wieviel es wirklich sind.


----------



## ogoe (1. Juni 2018)

Die neue Challenge sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich kenne nur die Straßen durch den Elm. Dann werde ich es demnächst mal abseits davon probieren. 
Danke fürs ausarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Dann werde ich es demnächst mal abseits davon probieren.


*Ole* mach mal . Ich werde vielleicht morgen nach der Arbeit einen Versuch starten. Mein Fully habe ich noch etwas getunt. Von Hans Dampf auf Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph umgebaut und neue Schläuche von Tubolito drin (42g statt 190g), jetzt über 600g Rotationsmasse weniger . Das hilft beim Beschleunigen.
Für die jenigen, die nicht bei Komoot angemeldet sind, habe ich die Sommerchallange auch bei bikemap hochgeladen.
https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4460938/


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Juni 2018)

Die Welt ist doch ein Dorf...
In Rötgesbüttel hat sich eine kleine Gruppe von Mountainbikern gefunden, die Donnerstags abend zusammen fährt.
Bin gestern mitgefahren.
Und zack gleich habe ich einen geilen ortsnahen Trail kennengelernt. Dafür habe ich denen andere Trails gezeigt.
Wir sind eine kurze Variante der Rötgesbütteler Trailrunde gefahren, den neuen Trail nehme ich auf, eine echte Bereicherung für die Runde.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018 ist online.


Cool *Martin*, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja die Sommerchallange mal zu fahren, die Winterchallange ist bei mir ja auch noch offen...


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nach meiner Karte ist dort ein Steilufer dokumentiert mit ggf. einer Badestelle. Kann das sein.


Ja *Martin*, das passt, da ist ein sandiges Steilufer mit einer Badestelle. Zwei Hillerser? Jungs die mit dem Radl da waren habe ich im Vorbeifahren gesehen.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> starke Ähnlichkeit mit einer Gottesanbeterin oder einem Alien im Maisfeld


Stimmt, sieht spacig aus...


----------



## Supasash (2. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gleich gestern die Challenge gefahren. Tolle Trails und knackige Anstiege. Alles dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> In Rötgesbüttel hat sich eine kleine Gruppe von Mountainbikern gefunden, die Donnerstags abend zusammen fährt.


*Torsten* finde ich super. Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass MTBmäßig nichts in Gifhorn läuft. Wir müssen aber noch gemeinsam unsere Gifhornrunde fahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Cool *Martin*, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja die Sommerchallange mal zu fahren, die Winterchallange ist bei mir ja auch noch offen...


Danke und die Winterchallange könntet ihr ja als Donnerstagrunde fahren. Ihr wollt ja nur finishen und nicht die 1:02 knacken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2018)

Supasash schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich gestern die Challenge gefahren. Tolle Trails und knackige Anstiege. Alles dabei.


*Sascha*, super und freut mich, dass die Runde gefällt. Wie Du gesagt hast, in der Strecke ist glaube ich alles enthalten was MTB fahren ausmacht. Wieviel Höhenmeter sind es denn nun? Nach bikemap und komoot 550m; nach Navi um die 750m. Wie lange hast Du für die Runde gebraucht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2018)

*Sascha* ich bin heute die Challange gefahren und der Untergrund war nass aber noch super zu fahren. Hier die endgültigen Eckdaten der Strecke; 31,7 Kilometer und ca. 730 Höhenmeter.



*Ole* und natürlich unsere Raketen *Bene* und *Falk*, die zwei Stunden sind von euch locker zu knacken.  Ich bin leider mit 2:06 knapp über den zwei Stunden geblieben; hatte aber auch eine Kamera auf dem Kopf. Film der Downhillpassagen werde ich nochmal nachreichen. Mit meiner Umrüstung, rollt mein Fully komplett anders und man hat einen Eindruck was Tubeless und andere Bereifung ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2018)

So hier noch das versprochene Video zur Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2018.


----------



## webster1972 (2. Juni 2018)

Berg runter,das gefällt mir! Aber iwie muss ich da ja auch hoch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2018)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Berg runter,das gefällt mir! Aber iwie muss ich da ja auch hoch!


*Axel*, Liftanlagen gibt es noch nicht im Elm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich mal aufmachen und feste in die Pedale treten.


*Ole*, Du musst noch mehr treten, denn dein Copilot ist fremd gegangen und hat die Stunde geknackt bei der Winterchallange. *Thore* 0:57:22 ist aber eine Ansage. Bei dem Speed darf man sich aber selber nicht im Trail treffen; das gibt dann aber Schrott. Ich versuche es nochmal mit dem getunten Fully, um wenigstens die Stunde zu unterbieten.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Thore* 0:57:22 ist aber eine Ansage


*Martin *die Zeit ist schwer zu unterbieten  super Zeit *Thore *


----------



## ogoe (3. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Ole*, Du musst noch mehr treten,


Ich habe es gesehen , Thore top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (3. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Axel*, Liftanlagen gibt es noch nicht im Elm.


Na da hab ich ja ne Marktlücke entdeckt! Runter vom Kahn und rein in den Liftbetrieb am Eilumer Horn!  Ob das mit Crowfounding funktioniert?


----------



## Prilan (3. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Ole*, Du musst noch mehr treten, denn dein Copilot ist fremd gegangen und hat die Stunde geknackt bei der Winterchallange. *Thore* 0:57:22 ist aber eine Ansage. Bei dem Speed darf man sich aber selber nicht im Trail treffen; das gibt dann aber Schrott. Ich versuche es nochmal mit dem getunten Fully, um wenigstens die Stunde zu unterbieten.


Hatte nen guten Tag gestern, jetzt geht's an die neue Challenge - gern auch nicht allein ....


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2018)

Prilan schrieb:


> jetzt geht's an die neue Challenge - gern auch nicht allein ....


Würde dich begleiten, doch mit *Ole* seit ihr ein schnelleres Team und könnt euch gegenseitig pushen. Ich bin nicht mehr eure Leistungsklasse. *Ole*, der dritte Anstieg in der Sommerchallange mit bis zu 25%, ist wie der Wiesenpfad bei Waggum bei der Winterchallange; da muss man beißen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2018)

So wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Heute sind wir aus dem Norden von Braunschweig gestartet und es ging Richtung Leiferde und Gifhorn.

 
Viel Neuland für alle und die Fischteiche bei Leiferde ein Traum. Auf einem schmalen Wurzeltrail und links und rechts Wasser. Die neuen Trails haben wir gemeinsam gefunden; waren z.T. schön versteckt und man ist locker dran vorbei gefahren. Danke für eure Begleitung und die super Teamarbeit.


 
Wir haben heute nicht nur die Beine trainiert; ging auch in die Arme und Markus hat auch sein E-MTB gehändelt. Meine Beine haben doch ein wenig gekribbelt, aber das gehört auch dazu.


 
Abkühlung hatten wir auch.  Markus super mit deinem E MTB dabei gewesen und ich glaube Du hattest deinen Spaß. Leider hat mein zweiter DT Swiss Freilauf seinen Geist aufgegeben, deshalb ab Martinsbüttel Aspalt. Danke Rochus und Thomas für die Schiebeeinlagen.
Bei Grassel hatte Steffi noch einen schleichenden Platten, aber die Luft hielt noch bis Waggum, hatte leider mein Werkzeug am Fully vergessen; Glück gehabt.


 
Schönes Restwochenende und halt in zwei Wochen im Süden. Paar Bilder noch auf meiner Profilseite.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Juni 2018)

Schöne Tour *Martin *einiges an Neuland dabei und coole Trails 
Hat Spaß gemacht nette Gruppe 
Nach der Pause von über 4 Wochen war das für mich ein guter Einstieg


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2018)

Prilan schrieb:


> Hatte nen guten Tag gestern


*Thore* habe heute nochmal nachgelegt, aber deine Zeit ist nicht zu knacken, trotz meiner besseren Streckenkenntnis, aber die Stunde ist Geschichte. Ich konnte heute die Wasserpassage nach der Treppe durchfahren und habe auch dort etwas Zeit gewonnen, aber es hat nicht gereicht.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Juni 2018)

*Martin *super Zeit  eventuell können wir die Zeit von Thore knacken wenn wir zu zweit fahren ​


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Juni 2018)

So, nun endlich der Bericht von unserer Runde am letzten Sonntag.
Hat mein Mitfahrer vorgeschlagen, knapp 50km, es ging meist über breite Forst- und Feldwege mit geringem Trailanteil. 
Ist aber nicht schlimm, die Runde ist ausbaufähig, gibt ja genug schöne Trails in der Nähe. 
Gerade die Passage von Tankumsee rüber nach Calberlah hat mir trotz breiter Wege super gefallen.
Wir sind im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, schön wars.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Juni 2018)

Über die Runde am Sonntag davor hatte ich noch nicht berichtet, also hole ich das mal nach.
Wir fuhren über Gifhorn-Winkel, Heidesee, Maikampsee mit einem schönen Trailanteil, dann auf breiten Wegen zurück über den Tankumsee.
Am Heidesee sind wir direkt in eine Fotosession reingeplatzt, mit einem leichtbekleideten Model wo ich die Klamotten der Gothic-Szene zuordnen würde. 
Das Mädel lag jetzt nicht im See, der war nur Kulisse im Hintergrund. 
Aber mit einer professionell wirkenden Ausrüstung, keine Handyknipserei. 
Eine echt skurile Szene. 
Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt, meinte mein Kumpel nur.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *super Zeit


Danke Adolfo; halt Streckenkenntnis. 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> eventuell können wir die Zeit von Thore knacken


Am Wiesentrail kannst Du mir wieder Windschatten geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> die Runde ist ausbaufähig, gibt ja genug schöne Trails in der Nähe.


Morgen Torsten. Ja das stimmt, ihr hättet den Trail an der Schleuse noch nehmen können, den ich euch schon gezeigt habe. 
Die interessantere Tour fand ich aber bei euch letzten Sonntag. Da seit ihr ja bei Gifhorn z.T. die gleichen Trails gefahren wie wir am Sonntag. Die Bachfurt an der "Alten Hellenriede" seit ihr ja durchfahren, wo wir über die Napoleonbrücke gefahren sind. Ihr seit auch Teile von der XC Strecke geradelt und der Heidesee ist ja noch Neuland, aber da kommen wir ja bei meiner Gifhornrunde auch endlich mal vorbei.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Am Heidesee sind wir direkt in eine Fotosession reingeplatzt, mit einem leichtbekleideten Model wo ich die Klamotten der Gothic-Szene zuordnen würde.


 Ja auf MTB-Touren bekommt man einiges mit. Da könnte ich auch was zu erzählen, wo ich mit meiner Tochter auf Tour war und wir ein Pärchen ungewollt überraschten bei der Arbeit im Kofferraum in einem Kombi. Die Frau hatte aber Humor und hat sich totgelacht. Ihr Freund war mehr geschockt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte auch hier mal eine Anfrage starten, da ggf. auch MTBler aus Gifhorn diesen Thread verfolgen. Torsten und ich, wollten aus der Reihe am 17.6.18 eine Tour um Gifhorn starten und um 10 Uhr am Mühlenmuseum starten.

52°29'39.31"N 10°32'56.03"E

Die Strecke hat 55 Kilometer und ca. 100 Hm. Da für mich auch Neuland dabei sein wird, lassen wir uns überraschen was wir finden. Falls Interesse besteht, hier kurz mal zurückmelden. Das Wetter scheint ja zu passen und um Gifhorn ist immer alles schön trocken durch den sandigen Boden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2018)

Habe heute mein Freilauf meiner DT Swiss Narbe repariert und musste leider beim Zentrieren feststellen, daß ich eine Acht in der Felge habe, die durch einen Riss in der Hohlkammerfelge ausgelöst wurde.



Dies ist mittlerweile meine zweite DT Swiss Felge, die Risse hatte. Sowas normal oder Garantiefall, da ich keine Sprünge mache und damit das Material strapaziere.


----------



## Magic-BS (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin gestern auch einmal die Summer-Challenge gefahren.
Strecke: 33.1 km
HM: 662
Zeit: 125 min

Wie man sieht habe ich leichte Abweichungen gegenüber Anderen, mal schauen wie es bei den nächsten Fahrten ausschaut.
Der letzte, lange Anstieg ist schon echt ne Nummer, mal schauen wie ich mich die nächsten Male da schlage.
Ansonsten gefällt mir die Strecke sehr gut und mir kommt der Trailanteil wesentlich höher vor.


----------



## Rockwell2018 (17. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Freilauf meiner DT Swiss Narbe repariert und musste leider beim Zentrieren feststellen, daß ich eine Acht in der Felge habe, die durch einen Riss in der Hohlkammerfelge ausgelöst wurde.
> Anhang anzeigen 742190
> Dies ist mittlerweile meine zweite DT Swiss Felge, die Risse hatte. Sowas normal oder Garantiefall, da ich keine Sprünge mache und damit das Material strapaziere.


Ab zum Händler wo du es gekauft hast normal ist das nicht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin gestern auch einmal die Summer-Challenge gefahren.
> Strecke: 33.1 km
> HM: 662
> Zeit: 125 min


Super *Dirk* und freut mich, dass dir die Streckenführung gefallen hat und dir der Trailanteil höher vorkam. Der dritte Anstieg zur Eilumer Höhe ist schon fordernd. Trage dein Zeit einfach mal unter dem Profilbild ein.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2275469?in=user


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2018)

Rockwell2018 schrieb:


> Ab zum Händler wo du es gekauft hast normal ist das nicht!


*Kenny*, ich werde mal ein Foto an DT Swiss schicken und ggf. die Felge an die Bike.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2018)

So ich war heute mit Torsten auf einer Tour um Gifhorn . Ich habe sehr viel Neuland gesehen, aber auch Torsten konnte ich einiges neues zeigen. *Torsten*, super durchgehalten, aber der Sand hat schon z.T. gebremst und meinen Strecken sind halt etwas traillastiger. Bin gespannt auf deine Bilder und Eindrücke von der Strecke.


 
    
*Markus* schade, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat, aber in Leiferde am Bahndamm hättest Du deine liebe Mühe gehabt dein Rad da hoch zu wuppen. Dort sind wir ein etwas schwierigeren Trail gefahren und z.T. wegen Baumleichen geschoben. Ich habe die Tour auf Komoot und bikemap dokumentiert und diese Passage aber rausgenommen.
Die Strecke hatte wieder alle Arten von Untergrund mit ca. 18 Kilometer Trailanteil und viele Wiesenwege u. -pfade. Zeckenspray sollte man auftragen.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/35798565
oder
https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4487241/


 
Leider heute wieder down under. Einmal Dummheit; man soll nicht versuchen während der Fahrt mit dem Fuss ein flatterndes Blatt vom Vorderrad zu nehmen. Wenn man vorn fährt und der Trail durch Farn verdeckt wird und dann gegen ein Ast fährt, geht man über den Lenker, aber heile gebleiben.


----------



## ogoe (17. Juni 2018)

So, ich habe heute am frühen Morgen auch die Elm-Challenge in Angriff genommen. 1:59 sind es geworden. 
Martin, Danke fürs Ausarbeiten. Tolle, anspruchsvolle Strecke. Sehr schöne Trails, aber auch laaange Anstiege. Mein Kumpel war auch sehr angetan.
Thore, schade, dass es gestern nicht geklappt hat. Nehmen wir noch mal in Angriff -da geht noch was.
Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (17. Juni 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf deine Bilder und Eindrücke von der Strecke.


Hallo *Martin*,
ich fand die Runde super, war alles dabei was zu einer MTB-Tour dazu gehört: schnelle Trails, langsame Trails, technische Trails, Trials am Wasser, Wiesenwege...
Bei einigen Sandpassagen hatte ich zu kämpfen, aber am Ende hat die Kraft ja gereicht.
Da wir an den gleichen Stellen fotografiert haben sind meine Fotos sehr ähnlich wie deine.
Sehr schade finde ich, dass der Bahndammtrail bei Wilsche so verfallen ist. Als ich zuletzt im April 2017 da war (siehe #741, mit Foto) war er noch gut fahrbar.

Klettereinlage am alten Bahndamm


 

Holzbrücke über die Aller


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail bei Wilsche am alten Bahndamm entlang:


Torsten sah damals besser aus, aber in einem Jahr kann sich leider viel ändern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Klettereinlage am alten Bahndamm


Auf dem sandigen Boden hatte man gut zu tun, um rauf zu kommen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> ich fand die Runde super, war alles dabei was zu einer MTB-Tour dazu gehört:


Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und für mich viel Neuland dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2018)

Paar Urlaubsgrüsse aus Zingst. Sehr schöne Radgegend und mit dem MTB sind die Trails und Sandwege deutlich besser zu fahren, als schmal bereift.

 
In dem Naturschutzgebiet zum Weststrand sieht es aus wie in Mangrovensümpfen.


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Juni 2018)

Schöne Bilder *Martin *ich wünsche euch einen erholsamen Urlaub


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juni 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder *Martin *ich wünsche euch einen erholsamen Urlaub


Danke *Adolfo*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2018)

Zingst haben wir jetzt auch das erste mal erkundet und ich kann nur sagen, ein super Ort zum Radfahren und egal ob schmal oder breit. Bei dem Wetter natürlich die Woche ein Traum und fast 500 Kilometer abgeritten, aber dabei etwas über 1000 Höhenmeter geschafft . Ich habe mal zwei MTB und Rennradstrecken auf Komoot dokumentiert. Mit dem Rennrad fährt man auch auf den Nebenwegen auf super Aspalt- u. Betonwegen und kein Auto in Sicht; nur man selbst mit der Landschaft und das Surren der Carbonräder. Bei den MTB-Strecken habe ich jeweils Bootstransfers mit eingebunden, um auch mal einen Blick von der Wasserseite zu erhalten.

https://www.komoot.de/user/88985203299/tours



 
... und baden kann man auch.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juni 2018)

Hi *Martin *herrliche Bilder
Das macht Lust auf Urlaub 
Wir sind ab morgen in Österreich ich werde bestimmt keine 500 km fahren aber die 1000 hm sind da schnell erreicht   Ich werde berichten


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das macht Lust auf Urlaub


Meiner ist ja bald vorbei . Euch viel Spaß in den Bergen und mit den Höhenmetern macht man das in Österreich locker an einem Tag.
Morgen mal wieder in den Elm.
Ich habe die Strecken auch nochmal auf bikemap hochgeladen, falls man nicht in Komoot vertreten ist.
https://www.bikemap.net/de/u/oberhutzel/routes/created/


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2018)

Nach einer Woche flach, habe ich gemeinsam mit *Jan* und *Sascha* auch heute steil gemeistert. Wir sind heute 57 Kilometer von Braunschweig in den Elm gefahren und mussten über 700 Höhenmeter klettern; da braucht man in Zingst eine Woche. Die Trails sind staubtrocken und lassen sich super fahren und keine Panne. Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht und ich konnte euch wieder etwas Neuland zeigen.


 
In zwei Wochen geht es vom Norden Richtung Wolfsburg. Jan und Sascha viel Spaß im Urlaub.
*Torsten*, die Wochenenden nichts unternommen oder auch schon Urlaub wie Adolfo. *Ole* viel Spaß in Bornholm; da sind wohl auch keine Höhenmeter zu machen.
*Jana*, *Chris* und *Thomas*, die zwei Wochen auch nichts mit dem Rad unternommen.
Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## ThomasBS (2. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, *Chris* und *Thomas*, die zwei Wochen auch nichts mit dem Rad unternommen.



Jana und ich waren letzte Woche z.T. zusammen, aber auch alleine unterwegs. Habe viele Km und Hm mit dem Crosser, MTB und Tretroller gemacht. 
Bin seit Samstag mit meiner Tochter in Cuxhaven.


----------



## ogoe (2. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Ole* viel Spaß in Bornholm; da sind wohl auch keine Höhenmeter zu machen.


Hi Martin, unterschätz die Insel nicht.
Bin gerade ein top Trail Tour hier im Küstenwald gefahren. 225 hm, kurz und wellig. Tolle Singeltrails, sogar als MTB ausgeschildert.
 Es gibt sogar einen Bikepark mit Downhill-Strecken hier. Werde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, die Wochenenden nichts unternommen oder auch schon Urlaub wie Adolfo.


Nein *Martin*, ich habe leider noch keinen Urlaub.
Bin seit unserer Tour vor zwei Wochen mit einigem Neuland nur auf bekannten Strecken unterwegs gewesen.
Vorletzten Samstag vor dem Länderspiel gegen Schweden auf den Trails bei Eickhorst, Lagesbüttel, Groß Schwülper, Didderse und durch die Maaßel zurück.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Juli 2018)

Dieses Wochenende sind wir die Sonntagsrunde wieder am Samstag gefahren.
Wie immer wenn wir nichts richtiges geplant haben ging es zum Tankumsee.
Highlight diesmal: der Weg an den Allerwiesen entlang zum Maikampsee, sehr schön, leider ohne Fotos.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Juli 2018)

Letzten Donnerstag bin ich dann noch eine kleine Runde auf den heimatnahen Trails gefahren, weil die Runde mit den Rötgesbütteler MTBrn ausgefallen ist.

In der Sackgasse bei den Meiner Teichen





Der Weg in der Maaßel der bei den Bienenstöcken endet ist leider zugewachsen. Bin nach dem Foto noch kurz weitergefahren und dann umgekehrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juli 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Bin seit Samstag mit meiner Tochter in Cuxhaven.


*Thomas*, Dir und deiner Tochter viel Spaß an der Nordsee. Das Wetter passt ja an der Küste und man kann viel machen. In Cuxhaven haben wir die Keiter oft beobachtet; sehr geiler Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juli 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Hi Martin, unterschätz die Insel nicht.


*Ole* habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. Im Inland auf Bornholm bei Lilleborg habe ich 140m Höhenlinien gefunden. Sieht mit den Seen und Ausichtpunkten sehr interessant aus, aber in Dänemark kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Viel Spaß auf der Insel und vieleicht paar Bilder von der nächsten Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juli 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Weg in der Maaßel der bei den Bienenstöcken endet ist leider zugewachsen.


*Torsten* ist leider schade, da es dort nur noch die eine Trailstrecke bleibt , um von dort weiter zu kommen, aber die Bienenkorbstrecke war letztes Jahr schon schwer zu finden und zu fahren. Wir sind die Passage am 11.6.17 gefahren und da hat mich noch eine Biene gestochen, da wir direkt an den Bienenstöcken vorbei mussten.
Die letzte Sonntagsrunde seit ihr ja ein kurzen Teil ab Maikampsee unsere Strecke gefahren, wo der eine Trail auch verfallen war. Die Strecke an der Aller bei Dannenbüttel kenne ich noch nicht; scheint aber auch ein Trail zu sein.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen auch von mir ein paar Eindrücke aus den Bergen i Hier geht es meistens nur bergauf man sammelt unfreiwillig viele Körner
Egal was man macht


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juli 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> auch von mir ein paar Eindrücke aus den Bergen


*Adolfo* super. Ihr habt ja auch Kaiserwetter  und mit tierischen Hindernissen zu kämpfen. 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hier geht es meistens nur bergauf


Ja, sieht man 1700m ü.N.N.. Gruss an Frau und Kinder und sind die Kleinen auch bergaffin, denn meine war dies nicht. Ich weis noch ihren Kommentar im Elbsandsteingebirge als wir oben waren: " Hier oben sieht es genauso aus wie unten, nur höher."


----------



## Sirius6 (10. Juli 2018)

Moin Jungs melde mich mal wieder hehe 

Seit dem ich kein Tapatalk mehr habe, da es offiziell nicht mehr unterstützt wird vom Forum ging das Forum ein wenig unter :-(

Fahre aktuell um nicht zu ganz raus zu kommen immer zur Arbeit(Zeit zu finden aktuell ist schwer zwischen den Schichten und Freundin) , habe übers Wochenende mein Enduro auf Tubeless umgestellt (war wirklich sehr einfach und sofort dicht). Habe des Weiteren mir zur Ergänzung noch Crankbrother Stamp 2 Flatpedals geholt um bei schwierigen Trails mir etwas mehr sicherheit zu verleihen hehe

MFG Chris

@Oberhutzel würde gerne mal wieder bei einer Sonntags Ausfahrt mit fahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo *Chris* ; stimmt lange nicht mehr dabei gewesen.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> übers Wochenende mein Enduro auf Tubeless umgestellt


Chris, manchmal klappt es, aber ich habe auch schon anderes erlebt und ich glaube die Felgen müssen tubeless ready sein, um weniger Ärger zu haben. Neben der Pannensicherheit konnte ich mit den Tubolitoschläuchen schon mal sehen wie man den Unterschied der rotierenden Massen und den verminderten Rollwiderstand, wie bei tubeless, wirklich merkt. Leider hatte ich bei meinen letzten zwei Schläuchen Mikrolöcher und habe sie eingeschickt; alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> Flatpedals geholt


...ist sicher besser im schwierigen Gelände, aber ich bin Klicks durch das Rennrad gewohnt und kann mich leider da nicht mehr umstellen und habe als Kompromiss, Wechselpedale.


Sirius6 schrieb:


> würde gerne mal wieder bei einer Sonntags Ausfahrt mit fahren


Nächsten Sonntag wollte ich Richtung Wolfsburg. Einladung geht die Woche raus.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke an der Aller bei Dannenbüttel kenne ich noch nicht; scheint aber auch ein Trail zu sein.


*Martin*, der Weg ist breit genug für ein Auto, aber der Untergrund ist sehr sandig zur Zeit bei der Trockenheit.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Juli 2018)

Jetzt noch einige Eindrücke von letztem Sonntag.
Eigentlich wollte ich endlich mal die Trails bei WOB-Mörse fahren.
Zurück dann über die Kerksiek-Siedung, Fallersleben, den Schleusentrail und den Tankumsee, so war der Plan.
Weil ich morgens den Wecker weitergestellt habe anstatt gleich aufzustehen klappte mein Zeitfenster unterwegs langsam zu und ich habe die Tour abgekürzt.
Dafür bin ich im Wald bei WOB-Mörse einen schönen nicht dokumentierten Trail gefahren, wahrscheinlich von locals angelegt mit ein paar gebauten Sachen.
Auf dem Hinweg Richtung Osten hatte mich der kräftige Westwind nicht gestört, aber für die Rückfahrt musste ich mir eine Strategie überlegen.
Über den Wirtschaftweg auf freiem Feld an Wettmershagen vorbei nach Edesbüttel? Keine gute Idee.
Weiter nördlich am Mittellandkanal entlang ist bei Gegenwind auch ätzend.
Habe mich dann durchs Niemandsland zwischen Ehmen und Martinsbüttel über Jelpke und Allenbüttel durchgeschlagen. Lief ganz gut aber vor Martinsbüttel hat mich der Wind voll erwischt.
Ich glaube ich war vorher mit dem Rad noch nie in Jelpke und so schnell muss ich da auch nicht wieder hin. MTB-mäßig echt tote Hose.

Am Waldrand auf dem Trail bei Grassel.




Kleine Erfrischung bei Martinsbüttel:


 
Trail bei Rötgesbüttel, habe ich kürzlich erst kennengelernt:


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo *Torsten*, erstmal besten Dank für die Informationen und Bilder. Den Trailabschnitt bei Röttgesbüttel ist mir auch nicht bekannt und ich finde es super in seinem nahen Umfeld wieder was neues zu finden. Die Trailabschnitte, die Du bei Mörse gefahren bist, bin ich schon gefahren und habe sie dokumentiert. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich war vorher mit dem Rad noch nie in Jelpke und so schnell muss ich da auch nicht wieder hin. MTB-mäßig echt tote Hose.


Da gebe ich dir sicherlich recht, aber ich fahre die aspaltierten Wege gern mit meiner Frau mit dem Renner zum Cruisen. Von Ehmen kann man die Wege die Du gefahren bist, über Jelpke und Allenbüttel schön verknüpfen. Leider hat man bei der Eisenbahnbrücke und den Windkraftwerken eine kurze Schotterpassage. Die und die kurze Schotterpassage bei Martinsbüttel könnte man mal aspaltieren, um einen Platten mit dem Renner zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich für ca. 2 Monate in Kroatien als Bike Guide unterwegs bin, kann ich leider einige Zeit nicht mehr bei euch mitfahren... aber mir geht es hier auch ganz gut 
Bin im Süden auf der Halbinsel Peljesac unterwegs. Steile Berge gibts hier genug, Trails muss ich noch ein paar mehr finden. 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:
   
Das letzte Bild zeigt meinen Frühstücksplatz für die nächsten Wochen


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2018)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Bin im Süden auf der Halbinsel Peljesac unterwegs.


Super *Marko*, da war ich in der Nähe mit dem Motorrad zu Titos Zeiten, in Neum. Ich hab damals eine Rundtour durch Zentaljuguslawien gemacht. Da stand noch die Brücke in Mostar.


Kniggy schrieb:


> zeigt meinen Frühstücksplatz für die nächsten Wochen


Super Blick und bei dem blauen Himmel sicherlich ein Traum und die Trails sehen doch sehr ansprechend aus und so schöne Ausblicke dabei. Die werden wir morgen in Wolfsburg nicht haben. Viel Spaß und freuen uns auf neue Impressionen aus Kroatien.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juli 2018)

*Marko*, *Adolfo* und ich waren heute in Wolfsburg unterwegs und haben auch paar Bilder geschossen; natürlich nicht mit so einen super Ausblick wie bei dir. Die Strecke von knapp 60 Kilometer führte uns an den Rand von Wolfsburg und es war ein wechselndes auf und ab; über 400 Höhenmeter. Die Tour war eine Seen- u. Teichrunde mit etwa 11 Gewässern.
 Teich bei Groß Brunsrode.
 Seerosen am Niemannsteich
Dort haben wir einen super Wurzeltrail gefunden, der Harz- oder Deisterkarakter hatte. Auf der Tour einiges neues gefunden.
Schöne Grillstelle mit See bei Lehre.


 
Spiegelung durch das Grün getrübt.
Schöne Behelfsbrücken, aber nur von Könnern zu befahren. Da alles trocken war ging es bei uns durch den Graben.
 
Zur Abkühlung eine Badestelle an der Schunter bei Hondelage.


 
*Torsten*, dir einen schönen Urlaub. Die Strecke hätte dir sicherlich gefallen. Bist Du heute noch gefahren?


----------



## Helmi3b (16. Juli 2018)

Bin gestern am 16.07.2018 die Strecke der 2018er Sommer Challange gefahren.
Zeit: genau 2:00 Stunden, 16,4km/h im Schnitt
Temperatur: 25Grad
MTB: Fully 130er
Untergrund: alles trocken bis hin zu staubtrocken

https://www.komoot.de/tour/38837843?ref=wtd

PS: Unter dem Fotolink auch gerade eben abgelegt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Bin gestern am 16.07.2018 die Strecke der 2018er Sommer Challange gefahren.


*Helmi3b*, super und danke für die Rückmeldung , denn davon lebt so eine Challange. Wie hat sie dir gefallen und was war für dich die Herausforderung.
Deine Nachfrage ob es eine Sommerchallange 2019 gibt. *Ja* . Winter- u. Sommerchallange 2019 sind fertig geplant und findet wieder einmal um Braunschweig und im Elm statt. Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## Helmi3b (16. Juli 2018)

Also ich fand die Strecke konditionell echt anstrengend durch die steilen Bergauf-Passagen bei KM4-5 und KM15-17 sowie die lange Passage KM11-14.
Richtig schön ist der Part Tetzelstein bergab bis Gaststätte Reitling, sowie den Part des Trail vor Erkerode wo man über den Baumstamm springt ab KM7,8. Dort fahre ich allerdings sonst schon 400meter vorher in den Wald, dort sind auch ein paar Hügelchen, wo man mal hopsen kann.

Die Abfahrt Eilumer Horn macht ebenfalls richtig Spaß.
Mühselig ist die Schleife Tetzelstein runter nach Königslutter und wieder hoch. Das zieht sich zum Schluss nochmal.
Das ist halt so, wer runter will muss auch wieder rauf...
Sonst ist, wie geschrieben, viel Kondition gefragt. Und momentan ist sie auch Staub trocken, das merkt man beim Duschen danach... . Schöne Strecke auf jeden Fall.


In den Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne meine Elm Lieblingsstrecke in diesem Thema hier mal erwähnen (hab ich im Thema Touren/Trails rund um den Elm bereits getan, aber dort liest vielleicht nicht jeder).
Wer möchte kann diese gerne ebenfalls mal Fahren und ein Feedback geben ggf. Optimierungen einarbeiten und hier verlinken. Würde mich sehr freuen.
Link: https://www.komoot.de/tour/37706555?ref=wtd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wer möchte kann diese gerne ebenfalls mal Fahren und ein Feedback geben ggf. Optimierungen einarbeiten und hier verlinken. Würde mich sehr freuen.


*Stefan* da hast Du eine schöne Strecke zusammengebaut. Mich wundert es, daß es nur knapp 800 Höhenmeter bei Komoot sind. Ich habe deine Strecke mal eingetippt und ein wenig verändert.  Wenn ich Touren plane, vermeide ich eine Strecke zweimal zu fahren, denn für Erstbefahrer kann es dort schnell zu einem Verfahren kommen, aber ich habe es von dir übernommen. In deiner Strecke hast Du ja auch eine schöne Rampe mit eingebunden. Der Anstieg nach der Abfahrt nach Erkerode ist auf jeden Fall Kette links; kurz aber im unteren Teil auf groben Steinen bergauf.


 
Du siehst bei Basecamp sind es über 900 Höhenmeter. Bei Hemkenrode würde ich weiter runterfahren, da die Rampe die Du eingebaut hast, nur wenige packen, aber es geht; habe schon mal eine Wette verloren, als Sebastian den Anstieg geknackt hat und auch Falk ist da schon mal hoch.
Du hast auch den schönen Wurzeltrail bei Destedt mit eingebaut. Ich würde vorher noch etwas rauf und den Trail am Steinbruch bei Destedt nutzen. Die Einfahrt war früher etwas schwer zu finden. Man könnte daraus auch eine schöne Challange machen.


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Juli 2018)

*Martin *das hört sich gut an  das sollten wir mal testen


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> das sollten wir mal testen


*Adolfo* erstmal in zwei Wochen in den Elm von Braunschweig aus  und nach 69 Kilometer und 800 Höhenmeter wollen wir mal sehen was die Muskeln sagen.

Fahre jetzt nochmal spontan eine kurze Runde mit dem Renner.


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Juli 2018)

*Martin *da muss ich noch Körner sammeln


----------



## Helmi3b (17. Juli 2018)

Das freut mich, das die Strecke gefällt. Kannst du deine Anmerkungen bitte mal in Komoot laden oder eine GPX Datei zum Import ablegen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2018)

*Stefan* schick mir deine Mail als PN und ich schick die GPX-Datei zurück.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *da muss ich noch Körner sammeln


Jepp. Du musst ja auch noch die Sommerchallange fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2018)

Sehr ruhig hier ; alle noch im Urlaub oder auf der Rückreise. Unsere heutige Sonntagsrunde war auch schwach besetzt. *Adolfo* und ich waren im Nordosten von Braunschweig; trotz der schweren Regengüsse am Samstag waren alle Trails super zu fahren. Kein Staub und fester Untergrund. Bin heute paar Trails gefahren, die im Mai wegen Hochwasser und Schlamm nicht fahrbar waren, aber jetzt wieder gut zu fahren, außer paar Bauleichen. Hier paar Impressionen von heute.



Leichter Dunst über den Teich bei Weddel.


  Die Motte war müde, aber der Fahrer war heute besser drauf, als vor zwei Wochen. Die Sonnenblumen stehen voll im Saft.



Wiesenweg zwischen abgeerntetem Sommergetreide und kleinen gelben Wintergetreide.
*Thore* erstmal Glückwunsch zu deiner Fabelzeit auf der Sommerchallange 2018; 1:44:37 bei einem 18,2km/h Schnitt; schneller als wir heute bei knapp 250 Höhenmeter. *Ole* da musst Du aber beißen.
*Torsten* wieder zurück vom Urlaub, ggf. Interesse am Dienstag vom Prinzenpark zu starten.
Ach so, hatte mal wieder einen Platten . Gott sei Dank mit einmaligem Aufpumpen noch ohne Wechsel zum Ziel gekommen.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2018)

*Martin *super Tour  sehr geile Trails waren wieder dabei die ich noch nicht kannte  Jepp die Form kommt langsam wieder aber die 1:44 sind schon eine Ansage  da bin ich mal auf Ole gespannt


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Juli 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer Feierabendrunde aus der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## torstiohneh (30. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wieder zurück vom Urlaub, ggf. Interesse am Dienstag vom Prinzenpark zu starten.


Ja *Martin*, ich bin wieder zurück und hätte auch total Bock auf eine Runde mit Braunschweiger Trails. Wann würde es denn losgehen und wie lange? Muß die Kinderbetreuung klären weil meine Frau wieder arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer Feierabendrunde aus der Lüneburger Heide


*Adolfo* gleich heute wieder auf Tour, Kilometer aufholen. Super Sonnenuntergang und in der Lüneburger Heide. Ich denke Du fährst um Hamburg. Sieht hügelig aus und dein Mitstreiter fährt ja was ganz exklusives. Die Marke kannte ich nicht und gleich gegoogelt. Rad auf Mass; nicht schlecht und richtige Raketen; Hardtail unter 7 Kilo. Ich war heute wieder mit dem Renner auf Tour und da kaum Wind war, gab es Windkühlung aus allen Richtungen.
Ach so; Felge wieder repariert, habe aber diesmal eine Marvicfelgenkörper genommen. Mal sehen ob die stabiler sind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> hätte auch total Bock auf eine Runde mit Braunschweiger Trails


*Torsten*, dann sollten wir dies angehen. Mit Dienstag ist wohl zu kurzfristig, da ich noch keine Einladung gestartet habe. Man könnte am Freitag vom Prinzenpark starten. Wäre Start um 18 Uhr ok. Die Strecke hat 37 Kilometer mit ca. 11 Kilometer Trailanteil. Adolfo könnte ggf. auch dabei sein und ich würde nochmal im Verteiler nachfragen ob Interesse besteht.
Danke nochmal für deine Werbung.


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich denke Du fährst um Hamburg. Sieht hügelig aus und dein Mitstreiter fährt ja was ganz exklusives. Die Marke kannte ich nicht und gleich gegoogelt. Rad auf Mass; nicht schlecht und richtige Raketen; Hardtail unter 7 Kilo.


Moin *Martin *das war eine spontan Einladung da konnte ich nicht nein sagen  mit der Motte musste ich mich richtig lang machen um dran zubleiben  das edle Stück von meinem Kumpel rollt wie *Sau  *


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Juli 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> das edle Stück von meinem Kumpel rollt wie *Sau *


Ja die Eckdaten sind schon der Hammer. Das Rahmengewicht sind 780 g; dass so was hält, aber der Anschaffungspreis ist auch eine Ansage mit fast 7400 CHF. Wie sieht es bei Dir Freitag aus.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Juli 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Man könnte am Freitag vom Prinzenpark starten. Wäre Start um 18 Uhr ok.


Oh *Martin*, ausgerechnet am Freitag abend bin ich bei meinen Noch-Nachbarn zum Richtfest eingeladen. Da kann ich nicht absagen, auch wenn ich lieber Biken gehen würde...
Donnerstag 18:00 würde noch gehen, aber da kann *Adolfo* nicht mitkommen?


----------



## ThomasBS (1. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Man könnte am Freitag vom Prinzenpark starten. Wäre Start um 18 Uhr ok. Die Strecke hat 37 Kilometer mit ca. 11 Kilometer Trailanteil. Adolfo könnte ggf. auch dabei sein und ich würde nochmal im Verteiler nachfragen ob Interesse besteht.


Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Donnerstag 18:00 würde noch gehen


*Torsten* machen wir so; Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Löwen-Garten im Prinzenpark; ggf. kleines Getränk im Biergarten nach der Tour. *Adolfo* ist auch dabei, wenn er pünklich Feierabend machen kann. *Thomas*, vielleicht passt bei Dir auch Donnerstag . Die Strecke wird dir gefallen.


----------



## ThomasBS (2. August 2018)

Gibt es denn diesen Sonntag wieder eine Ausfahrt? Es wäre der normale Turnus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. August 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Es wäre der normale Turnus.


*Thomas*, Du hättest Recht und ich hatte Dir ja zugesagt, dass ich wieder auf den Turnus zurückkommen wollte, damit Du mitfahren kannst; doch ich werde erst meine nächste Tour am 12.8 und dann am 19.8 machen und dann damit wieder auf dein Turnus zu kommen. Steffi ist am Sonntag noch auf der Rückreise aus Schottland und könnte nicht mitfahren und somit könnte sie zweimal mitfahren, da sie nach dem 19.8 wieder auf Tour ist. Wir können ja nochmal gemeinsam die Ostelmtour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. August 2018)

Wir waren heute gemeinsam nochmal im Nordosten von Braunschweig. Die Strecke hatte 37 Kilometer und knapp 200 Höhenmeter. Alles super zu fahren und leider auch paar Kletterpassagen dabei. *Adolfo* den Baum kennst Du. *Torsten*, super daß es heute geklappt hat und ich dir paar Braunschweiger Trails näher bringen konnte; waren sicherlich paar leckere Sachen dabei. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei der nächsten Gifhornrunde wieder. 

 

 
Bis zur nächsten Tour, vielleicht Dienstag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2018)

Heute in den Abendstunden noch eine kurze neue Runde mit dem Rennrad Richtung Wolfsburg unternommen. Über viel aspaltierte Feldwege locker pedaliert und bei angenehmen Temperaturen, aber es wird leider schneller dunkler.


 
Schöner Sonnenuntergang bei Grassel. Ich habe die Strecke mal unter Koomot dokumentiert. *Anton* ist vielleicht wieder was für dich.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/41249147


----------



## torstiohneh (5. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir waren heute gemeinsam nochmal im Nordosten von Braunschweig.


*Martin*, find ich auch super, dass es geklappt hat, die Strecke war super zusammengestellt und für mich fast alles Neuland. 
Ich war den ganzen Abend noch geflasht von den Trails.
Der Trailanteil hier bei Rötgesbüttel ist ja wesentlich geringer...


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> die Strecke war super zusammengestellt und für mich fast alles Neuland.


*Torsten* dies freut mich natürlich. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Trailanteil hier bei Rötgesbüttel ist ja wesentlich geringer...


Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber der Gifhorner Raum hat aber auch paar super Spots. Meine nächste Gifhornrunde sind auch 20 Kilometer Trails mit eingebunden; man muss halt von Spot zu Spot fahren. Der Vorteil man kann dazwischen ein wenig Kraft tanken und lockerer Pedalieren. Schönes Wochenende und heute noch mit Kumpel auf Tour gewesen.
*Thomas* ich hab was zusammengebaut und bin gespannt ob die Strecke dem sehr nahe kommt. Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter passen fast und der Trailanteil ist über 50 %; ggf. Donnerstag.


----------



## ogoe (6. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Thore* erstmal Glückwunsch zu deiner Fabelzeit auf der Sommerchallange 2018; 1:44:37 bei einem 18,2km/h Schnitt; schneller als wir heute bei knapp 250 Höhenmeter. *Ole* da musst Du aber beißen.



So, bin auch mal wieder online...
Ja, *Thore*, da hast Du einen rausgehauen. Respekt! 
Ich hatte gegen Ende meines Urlaubs einen heftigen Sturz auf einem Trail, seitdem ist meine Schulter etwas lädiert (kennst Du Adolfo oder?) aber es wird wohl alles wieder.
Auf dem MTB bin ich im Moment noch etwas verhalten unterwegs, aber bei diesem Wetter ist Rennrad einfach geil - man darf nur nicht anhalten, dann merkt man, wie warm es wirklich ist.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. August 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> heftigen Sturz auf einem Trail, seitdem ist meine Schulter etwas lädiert (kennst Du Adolfo oder?) aber es wird wohl alles wieder.


*Ole *gute Besserung und ich freue mich dich bald wieder am Start zuhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Ich hatte gegen Ende meines Urlaubs einen heftigen Sturz auf einem Trail, seitdem ist meine Schulter etwas lädiert (kennst Du Adolfo oder?) aber es wird wohl alles wieder.


*Ole* auch von mir alles Gute. Dieses Jahr hat es mich ja leider auch erwischt. Die Nummer im Harz mit meinem unteren Rippenbogen habe ich 10 Wochen gemerkt und der Abflug mit Torsten; mein blöder Fehler, wo ich mich bis heute drüber ärgere, mit meiner rechten Schulter; merke leider auch noch morgens früh.


ogoe schrieb:


> Auf dem MTB bin ich im Moment noch etwas verhalten unterwegs, aber bei diesem Wetter ist Rennrad einfach geil - man darf nur nicht anhalten, dann merkt man, wie warm es wirklich ist.


Könnte man ggf. mal gemeinsam machen. Eine lockere Ausfahrt auf Nebenwegen. Du hast Recht, es ist zur Zeit ein Traum mit dem Renner, wie im Süden von Europa, aber wie Du schon angemerkt hast, halten und viel Rückenwind treibt einem den Schweiß in die Augen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse.


*Thomas*, schade dass es heute nicht geklappt hat, aber ich konnte die Tour trocken durchfahren und ich glaube es ist eine super Strecke.

Kurze Erklärung zu der nachfolgenden Tour. Thomas wird am 18.8 in Schöningen an der 20. MTB Tour teilnehmen  und hatte mich gebeten eine Strecke vor Ort zusammenzubauen, die ggf. der Rennstrecke entspricht. Ich habe die mir bekannten Eckdaten ca. 13 Kilometer und 230 Höhenmeter und Startpunkt Elmhaus als Grundlage genommen und dann eine Strecke mit Hilfe meiner Trailbibiothek zusammen gebaut und dies ist dabei herausgekommen.



Thomas kannst Du ggf. vor dem Rennen nochmal abfahren und ein wenig Streckenkenntnis lernen und die Kraft besser einteilen. Nach deinem Rennen kannst Du ja mal berichten ob meine Streckenführung vielleicht ähnlich war oder sogar dieser Tour entsprach.
Eine zweite etwas abgewandelte Tour bin ich dann nicht mehr gefahren, als ich vom Elmhaus nach Buschhaus geblickt habe. Ich bin trocken geblieben aber der Schweiß ist in strömen geflossen.



Die Strecke habe ich unter Komoot geladen, damit alle mal den Ostelm ein wenig kennenlernen können. Ole ist sicherlich auch was für dich. Ich glaube sie macht ähnlich Spaß wie die Sommer Challange, nur mit weniger Höhenmeter und angenehmeren Steigungen.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/41833121


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. August 2018)

*Torsten*, dies war ja wohl der Hammer. Unfassbar wie klein die Welt ist. Wir waren 26 Kilometer auf Achse und am Waldsee treffen wir Torsten und seinen Mitstreiter ( ohne Helm ); obwohl wir uns nicht verabredet haben.



und noch ein Foto zwischen Heidegras und Sandtrails; in Action.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. August 2018)

Ja wir sind wieder zurück und uns hat es halt nach Gifhorn geführt. Die 62 Kilometerstrecke mit ca. 300 Höhenmeter hatte glaube ich alles was MTB fahren auszeichnet, auch wenn es flaches Gelände war. Alle Art von Fahrbahnbelegen und die Trails waren z.T. eng, kurvig mit einigen Wellen und ein wenig technisch. Landschaftlich auch alles dabei; Seen, Heide, Flüsse.


 


 
Waldsee und Sandtrails bei Gifhorn.


 
Schunter triff die Oker. Schunter deutlich klarer, aber Wasserstand sehr niedrig.


 
Alle super durchgehalten, trotz Trainingsrückstand.
Ohne Kalorienzufuhr ging es leider nicht.


 
Torsten, die Leiferde Teiche kann ich dir nur empfehlen; z.T. wie in Sümpfen mit Wurzeltrails.


 
Schönes Restwochenende und nächstesWochenende gleich wieder. Es hat wieder super Laune gemacht mit euch zu fahren und Dank für euer positives Feedback.


----------



## Luisfigo (12. August 2018)

*Martin *das sieht nach einer super Tour aus mit viel Spaß coole Fotos  freue mich auf die nächste Tour in 2 Wochen


----------



## ogoe (12. August 2018)

Sieht sehr gut aus, wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Musste mich aber gestern entscheiden MTB oder Rennrad. Wir sind dann heute morgen eine schöne, schnelle Runde gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. August 2018)

Danke Adolfo und Ole. 


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nächstesWochenende gleich wieder.


Adolfo, ich wollte nächsten Sonntag nochmal starten, da Steffi darauf die Woche im Urlaub ist.


ogoe schrieb:


> Wir sind dann heute morgen eine schöne, schnelle Runde gefahren.


. Bin in der Woche Renner gefahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, dies war ja wohl der Hammer.


*Martin*, ich habe auch nur gedacht, das glaube ich jetzt nicht, als ich euch erkannt habe.

Unsere Runde führte dann weiter Richtung Heidesee, Gamsen, Dragenforst, Schlosssee und durch Gifhorn zurück. 
Im Prinzip die Strecke, die wir neulich zusammen bei unserer Gifhorntour gefahren sind.
Bei Gamsen haben wir, weil es mit Rückenwind so super lief, erstmal den Abzweig verpasst...
Krass fand ich, dass die Furt durch die Hehlenriede zwischen Ribbesbüttel und Gifhorn-Winkel komplett trocken ist.


 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die 62 Kilometerstrecke mit ca. 300 Höhenmeter


Respekt, und der Trailanteil ist bei dir immer hoch, da muss ich fleißig weiter trainieren.
Bei mir waren es dann 41km.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. August 2018)

Freitag war ich auf den Trails um Rötgesbüttel unterwegs:



 
Diesmal im Uhrzeigersinn. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es andersherum probieren, der Trail zwischen Wedelheine und Martinsbüttel ist dann wohl flowiger zu fahren.

Am ungesicherten Bahnübergang bei Rötgesbüttel habe ich den Erixx nur knapp verpasst:




Trail beim Friedhof von Ohnhorst:


 
Wildgänse bei den Meiner Teichen:


----------



## torstiohneh (13. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende und heute noch mit Kumpel auf Tour gewesen.


Ja *Martin*, vorletzten Sonntag waren wir in BS unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, ich habe auch nur gedacht, das glaube ich jetzt nicht, als ich euch erkannt habe.


*Torsten* ging mit genauso.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Im Prinzip die Strecke, die wir neulich zusammen bei unserer Gifhorntour gefahren sind.


Ja habe ich gesehen, ab Waldsee seit ihr nur anders rum gefahren; so hat man nochmal einen anderen Eindruck von den Trails.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> die Furt durch die Hehlenriede zwischen Ribbesbüttel und Gifhorn-Winkel komplett trocken ist.


Schade keine Wasserdurchfahrt. An der Stelle musste ich schon mal umkehren, da kein durchkommen war, aber im Juni 2017 und 2018 sah es so aus.








torstiohneh schrieb:


> Respekt, und der Trailanteil ist bei dir immer hoch, da muss ich fleißig weiter trainieren.


Torsten wir sind auch genau ein 16,5 Schnitt gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es andersherum probieren, der Trail zwischen Wedelheine und Martinsbüttel ist dann wohl flowiger zu fahren.


*Torsten* da hast Du Recht. Auf den 1,3 Kilometer 8 m Gefälle. Am Sonntag super zu fahren, da alles knochentrocken war und das Rad mal rollte, denn eigentlich kämpft man dort oft mit dem Untergrund (Matsch).


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ja *Martin*, vorletzten Sonntag waren wir in BS unterwegs.


Wart ihr ja letzten Sonntag weit im Süden von Braunschweig. Morgen werden wir den Querumer Bereich noch etwas intensiver vermessen  und um Veltenhof könnte man noch was drauflegen.
Super Tourbericht und schöne Bilder dabei. Gruss nochmal an Markus; konnten wir uns wieder nicht mal persönlich kennenlernen. Hat schön gegrüßt, aber kannte uns natürlich nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2018)

*Torsten *was lag Sonntag bei euch an; wir haben uns nicht getroffen. Sonntag war ich alleine mit dem Renner unterwegs, da die Resonanz für eine Sonntagstour zu schwach war; vielleicht nächsten. Habe die Strecke mal hochgeladen, denn ca. 24 Kilometer aspaltierte Feldwege sind mit eingebunden.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/43249261
Ich habe nochmal ein Foto von August 2017 von der Mittelriede ausgegraben, wegen Klimakatastrophe. Da hätte man durchschwimmen müssen.


 
Vielleicht klappt es ja  am Dienstag wenn wir um 18 Uhr vom Löwengarten starten.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja am Dienstag wenn wir um 18 Uhr vom Löwengarten starten.


Hi *Martin*, ich schau mal ob ich es einrichten kann.
Wie weit wollt ihr denn fahren und wo geht es hin?


----------



## torstiohneh (20. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten *was lag Sonntag bei euch an; wir haben uns nicht getroffen.


*Martin*, zwischen Abbesbüttel und Meine hätten wir uns treffen können. Dort waren wir gegen 12:25 unterwegs.
Diesmal ging es nach Braunschweig: Ziel waren die Trails im Ölper Holz, Pawelsches Holz, Lammer Holz und Westpark.
Tolle Trails, allerdings müssen wir erstmal 20km anreisen.
Sehr schade: der ehemals schmale Fuß-/Radweg parallel zur A391 zwischen Madamenweg und Feldstraße ist jetzt eine asphaltierte Straße.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2018)

*Torsten*, die Strecke hat 38 Kilometer mit ca. 150 Höhenmeter. Es geht über Lechlumer Holz, Geitelde und zurück über Timmelah. Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2018)

Schöne Runde und zackig unterwegs. Nah bei MC seit ihr aber Geisterfahrer gewesen, wenn ihr im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren seit.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* da hast Du Recht. Auf den 1,3 Kilometer 8 m Gefälle.


Stimmt, gefühlt fährt man dort immer bergauf.

Am Freitag bin ich deshalb meine Rötgesbütteler Hometrailrunde andersherum gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.
Gestartet bin ich über den Wiesentrail bei Rötgesbüttel bergauf, dann habe ich noch den Sandweg nach Druffelbeck eingebaut. 
Kostet schonmal richtig Körner, gerade bei dem trockenen Wetter. 
Ansonsten ist die Runde in dieser Richtung viel fluffiger fahrbar, nicht nur der Trail von Wedelheine nach Martinbüttel, auch der Trail an den Meiner Teichen entlang und das kurze Trailstück parallel zum Forstweg vor Wedelheine. 
Keine Ahnung warum ich das nicht immer so gemacht habe...




Noch ein paar Fotos:
Auf dem kurzen Trailstück wenn man vom Weg nach Adenbüttel Richtung Meine abgefahren ist.




Auf dem Trail von Wasbüttel Richtung Räuberbrücke.




Zurück kurz vor Rötgesbüttel.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal ein Foto von August 2017 von der Mittelriede ausgegraben


Ja *Martin*, die Gegensätze sind echt krass, im letzten Jahr Flut, dieses Jahr Dürre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Räuberbrücke.


Die kenne ich nicht. Bei "Kleines Holz" bist Du über den Acker gefahren; den Trail kenne ich nicht. Vielleicht bist morgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2018)

Am Sonntag habe ich mit dem Renner auch eine neue Streckenkombination ausprobiert. Die Strecke hat alleine 24 Kilometer aspaltierte Feldwege mit eingebunden.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/43249261


----------



## torstiohneh (21. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist morgen.


*Martin*, ich bin leider raus heute. Habe gerade erfahren dass heute Abend Elternabend ist. 
Schade, wäre komplett Neuland gewesen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, ich bin leider raus heute.


*Torsten* kein Problem, klappt sicherlich ein anderes Mal.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Schade, wäre komplett Neuland gewesen...


Wahrscheinlich schon. Habe die Tour doch nochmal umgezwischt und wir sind lieber eine 43er Runde gefahren und waren unter anderem am Wasserturm bei Thiede. Super zu fahren, es hat schön gestaubt in den Trails und heute war eine Challange E-Bike gegen Muskelkraft. Sebastian und ich haben uns ganz gut geschlagen gegen Torge und Markus. Ging gut die Post ab.


 
Ich konnte mal Markus sein E-Bike Probefahren; die Beschleunigung ist schon die Hölle.


 


 


 
Die E-Motoren sind wasserfest. Markus dies war war aber knapp.
Bis ggf. Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. August 2018)

Torsten ich bin gestern deine MTB -Winterrunde mit dem Renner gefahren. Sehr schöne Strecke fast 20 Kilometer aspaltierte Feldwege auf 44 Kilometer; super Verhältnis und die Durchfahrt durch Isenbüttel mit den Brücken war auch super.


 


 
Bei Wasbüttel habe ich den aspaltierten Feldweg noch mitgenommen.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. August 2018)

*Martin*, die Räuberbrücke ist hier:
52°25'10.9"N 10°34'28.5"E



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei "Kleines Holz" bist Du über den Acker gefahren; den Trail kenne ich nicht.


Hier geht manchmal ein Pfad über den Acker, falls nicht muss man außenherum fahren.
In der topografischen Karte ist hier ein Weg, aber der Landwirt pflanzt den immer wieder zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, die Räuberbrücke ist hier:
> 52°25'10.9"N 10°34'28.5"E


*Torsten*, die Namenbezeichnung für die Brücke kannte ich nicht, aber meine Freizeitkarte.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> In der topografischen Karte ist hier ein Weg


...bei mir nicht, aber bei meiner nächsten Gifhornrunde kommen wir da vorbei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2018)

Wir sind zurück von unserer Tour. Die Strecke hatte heute 49 Kilometer mit ca. 370 Höhenmeter. Die Tour führte über Mascherode in den Lechlumer Holz.


 
Von dort ging es Richtung Thiede. Die ca. 20 Kilometer Trails waren immer noch super zu fahren und man konnte es wieder z.T. rollen lassen.
   Am Thieder Wasserturm haben wir heute alles mitgenommen.


 
Alle technischen Passagen super gemeistert und Lob an Inna und Martin.


 
Zum Steinberg musstet ihr nochmal alles geben, aber super durchgekommen.

 
Weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. Hat wieder Spaß gemacht und in zwei Wochen nach Wolfsburg.
Schönes Restwochende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2018)

*Torsten* wo hat es euch heute hingeführt.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. August 2018)

Sehr coole Tour *Martin  * sehr viele schöne Trails waren mal wieder dabei 
Und zwei neue Gesichter aus Wolfsburg waren heute am Start sind auch beide super mitgefahren  
Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub


Danke *Adolfo* und mal schauen was Rügen mit dem Rad zu bieten hat ; deutlich hügeliger als Zingst.
*Ole* was macht die Schulter.  Kannst Du bald wieder dazustossen.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. August 2018)

Hier ein Nachtrag vom letzten Mittwoch, da bin ich zur Arbeit geradelt:

Die Furt bei Ribbesbüttel durch die Hehlenriede ist komplett trocken:




Dann bin ich noch durch ein Treibjagdgebiet gefahren, da wo ich reingefahren bin stand leider kein Schild, nur beim Rausfahren. Habe aber nichts davon mitbekommen, war alles ruhig:


----------



## torstiohneh (28. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wo hat es euch heute hingeführt.


*Martin*, wir waren Richtung Wilsche in den Schalksbergen unterwegs, ähnlich wie wir beide neulich.
Den Bahndammtrail haben wir diesmal weggelassen, weil er leider verfällt.
Der Weg, der direkt nahe Bokelberge rechts abzweigt lohnt sich (wir beide sind seinerzeit später vom Hauptweg rechts abgebogen)!
Vorher auf dem Trail am Heidesee entlang, durch den Dünenwald bei Neubokel (wir sind diesmal komplett Richtung Westen durchgefahren, da kommen noch drei heftige Rampen), und zurück durch den Leiferder Wald.
Schön wars, teilweise wieder körnerfressender tiefer Sandboden, aber ich war diesmal mit weniger Luftdruck unterwegs .


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die Furt bei Ribbesbüttel durch die Hehlenriede ist komplett trocken:


Torsten schade. Im Juni 2016 sah es dort so aus.


 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Weg, der direkt nahe Bokelberge rechts abzweigt lohnt sich (wir beide sind seinerzeit später vom Hauptweg rechts abgebogen)


Danke, hab ich gesehen. Schade dass wir den bei unserer Tour übersehen haben, aber ich habe ihn dokumentiert.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> eilweise wieder körnerfressender tiefer Sandboden


Torsten, den habe ich hier auch. Heute eine Hammerstrecke gefahren, leider falsch rum. Krasse Anstiege, leider manchmal zu Fuss und technische Sachen wo ich den Chicken way genommen habe. Ich werde die Tour morgen nochmal andersrum fahren und später auf Komoot dokumentieren. Ich sage nur auf 15 Kilometer über 400 Höhenmeter und Rampen rauf z.T. über 20 %, aber manchmal knapp an der Abbruchkante lang mit 40 m Sicht nach unten. Hier paar Eindrücke.


 


 


 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> ch war diesmal mit weniger Luftdruck unterwegs .


... und läuft besser.


----------



## Tony- (29. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich sage nur auf 15 Kilometer über 400 Höhenmeter und Rampen rauf z.T. über 20 %, aber manchmal knapp an der Abbruchkante lang mit 40 m Sicht nach unten. Hier paar Eindrücke.


Wo hast du so viele Höhenmeter Gesammelt? Habe nur ca 350hm auf 70km geschafft laut komoot, obwohl es sich nach mehr angefühlt hat..
https://www.komoot.de/tour/31632437
Rügen ist schon toll, werde noch Mal hinfahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. August 2018)

*Martin *fahr nicht zu hoch sonst könntest du auf den ersten Schnee treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wo hast du so viele Höhenmeter Gesammelt?


Hier *Anton* schon mal die Streckenführung und andersrum super zu fahren. Einmal bergauf und bergab musste ich zu Fuss gehen, aber für Techniker vielleicht machbar.



 


Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *fahr nicht zu hoch sonst könntest du auf den ersten Schnee treffen


*Adolfo* max. 105m ü.N.N.
Hier nochmal paar Eindrücke von der Strecke.
  


Strecke lade ich später nochmal auf Komoot hoch.


----------



## torstiohneh (30. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute eine Hammerstrecke gefahren,


*Martin*, sieht super aus bisher auf den Fotos. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Rügen zum MTB-Fahren soviel hergibt. 
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Rügen zum MTB-Fahren soviel hergibt.


Danke nochmal und ich war selber positiv überrascht dass es dort super Trails zu finden gibt. Wir werden heute den Hochuferweg nach Sellin wandern und mit dem Schiff zurückfahren.




Hier noch ein Nachtrag von Sonntag. Martin hat ein super Video von unserer Tour gemacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Habe nur ca 350hm auf 70km geschafft laut komoot, obwohl es sich nach mehr angefühlt hat.


*Anton* ich habe die erste Strecke hochgeladen und bei mir gibt Komoot auch nur 240 Höhenmeter aus, doch bei dem abgerundeten Höhenverlauf ist das kein Wunder, denn das Garminhöhenprofil zeigt ein deutlich zackigeres Profil an und dies sind die barometischen Höhendaten und nicht nach Höhenlinien. Wenn Du bei deiner Tour auch in so kurzen Abständen extrem rauf und runter musstest, bist Du auch mehr Höhenmeter auf der Streckenlänge gefahren. Ich werde nochmal eine andere verlängerte Route fahren nach Sellin, die wir heute abgewandert sind und werde sehen ob es nochmal mehr werden.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/44644401
Paar Bilder von unserer Wanderung und anschließenden Schifffahrt.


----------



## ogoe (31. August 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Ole* was macht die Schulter.  Kannst Du bald wieder dazustossen.


Ist alles soweit OK. War letztes Wochenende im Harz. Schöne Tour mit 1400 hm (und Regen bei 6 Grad oben am Brocken)
Die letzten Sonntage war immer irgendwas. Ich hoffe, es passt demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Tony- (31. August 2018)

Ja, dass Komoot die Spitzen und Tiefen zwischen den Höhenlinien ignoriert habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.. ist mir aber auch nicht soo wichtig. Wart ihr schon im Nationalpark Jasmund? An der Stelküste lang ist es vom Gelände her noch ein Tick schwieriger als das Stück zwischen Sellin und Binz, aber auch super schön.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> War letztes Wochenende im Harz


Super *Ole*, dann ist ja wieder alles gut und bei 1400 Höhenmeter fehlt es auch nicht an der Fitness.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wart ihr schon im Nationalpark Jasmund?


Heute nur kurz am Königsstuhl  und dann baden am Küstenstreife Schaabe. Später noch eine Runde Rad zum Cap Arkona. Mal sehen ob ich nochmal alleine eine Tour im Nationalpark Jasmund mache, da es auch nochmal deutlich höher ist als um Binz. Habe leider beim Nationalpark oft Schilder für Radfahrer nicht erlaubt gesehen und weiß nicht ob man dort den Hochuferweg nutzen darf.


 
Gott sei Dank kein Alarm. Haben die Ausfahrt nicht frei gehalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2018)

Heute nochmal eine Hammerrunde gefahren und beide Abschnitte des Hochuferwanderweg kombiniert, dass man ihn fast durchfahren kann; Könner ggf. komplett. Auf den 23 Kilometer waren es nach meinem Garmin 575 Höhenmeter und paar super Trails um den Schwarzen See gefunden, die z.T. nicht in den Karten dokumentiert waren.
*Anton* solltest Du nochmal auf Rügen sein, kann ich Dir die Tour nur empfehlen.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/44956114

Das die Höhenmeter nicht passen zwischen Komoot und Garmin zeigt eindeutig der Vergleich des Geschwindigkeitsprofil mit dem Höhenprofil bei Komoot; denn das Geschwindigkeitsprofil ist deutlich zackiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2018)

Wieder zurück. Gestern nochmal zu zweit Richtung Göhren und mal wieder was neues kennengelernt. Mit dem Paddelboot vom Fährmann über die Baabe gesetzt und Rad mit an Bord.


 
War eine super Strecke und man hätte sie noch mit einigen Trailkilometern ausbauen können. Ich habe diese Strecke auch nochmal unter Komoot dokumentiert und die Abzweigungen zu den Trailabschnitten mit eingepflegt.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/45230760
Bis vielleicht Sonntag.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2018)

*Martin *super Tour also mehr geht kaum noch hat Mega Spaß gemacht Danke


----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2018)




----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2018)




----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2018)




----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *super Tour also mehr geht kaum noch hat Mega Spaß gemacht Danke


Danke *Adolfo* , dass die Strecke wieder nach deinem Geschmack war.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2018)

Wir wieder zurück. Die Strecke von 66 Kilometer und ca. 470 Höhenmeter führte uns heute nach Wolfsburg und ich glaube alle waren überrascht was dieser Spot zu bieten hat, von winkligen und kurvigen Trails bis zu Wurzeltrails wie im Harz. Die Strecke hatte ca. 20 + Kilometer Trailanteil und wir waren heute doch etwas zügiger unterwegs; lag an den Raketen, die heute dabei waren. Ich musste mich schon etwas lang machen.

 
Es ging über Muna-Lehre nach Wolfsburg und vorbei an der Tommyquelle. Sieht dort sehr urig aus.


 
Die Strecke hatte paar super Abfahrten, wo alle doch etwas überrascht waren. Hier paar Aktionfotos, wie bei Adolfo, aber glaube etwas schärfer.
   
Die Jungs sind auch ein wenig geflogen und alle im Sattel geblieben.


 


 
Weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. Euch ein schönes Restwochenende und dann bis zur nächsten Tour; ggf. mache ich mal den Guide am Dienstag. War wieder eine harmonische Gruppe und wir können auch langsam. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle euren Spaß.


----------



## Runner17 (9. September 2018)

Danke Martin für die super Tour. Hat mega Spaß gemacht. Danke.
Danke auch an den Rest. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zusammen heute die Tour zufahren. Bis zum nächsten mal. Gruß Markus aus Gifhorn


----------



## torstiohneh (10. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke von 66 Kilometer


Uiuiui, da habt ihr ja richtig reingehauen.
Ich war eher auf der Mittelstrecke unterwegs in den letzten Tagen.
Vorletzten Sonntag war ich im Leiferder Wald und zum ersten Mal bei den Teichen am Viehmoor bei Leiferde.

Nach langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder an der Alten Hehlenriede entlang gefahren, ab der jetzt trockenen Furt bei Ribbesbüttel. Der erste Teil führt nur auf Wegspuren durchs Gras:




Unterwegs auf einsamen Wegen im Leiferder Wald:




Absolute Stille, keine Ahnung wer mir hier jetzt zuschaut:




Auf dem Singletrail im Viehmoor:


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. September 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da habt ihr ja richtig reingehauen.


*Torsten*, hat auch gereicht. In diesem Jahr noch nicht so viel Langstrecke mit dem MTB gefahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder an der Alten Hehlenriede entlang gefahren, ab der jetzt trockenen Furt bei Ribbesbüttel.


Super und der Trail ging durch bis zur Furt. Ich hatte den Wiesen- Grastrail im Juni 2017 mal probiert, aber da bin ich 180m vorher nach oben abgebogen und habe diesen Abschnitt in meinen Touren noch nicht mit eingepflegt, da ich Angst hatte, die Teilnehmer versenken mich in der Altehellen Riede . Jetzt wäre es ja nicht gefährlich, die ist ja trocken.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Auf dem Singletrail im Viehmoor:


Super, jetzt warst Du auch mal vor Ort. Schöne Wurzeltrailpassagen bei den Teichen; hat mir dort sehr gut gefallen, aber jetzt ein bischen ausgetrocknet.
Ich wollte mit Dir nochmal gemeinsam und Steffi von Mörse aus starten und Dir Wolfsburg komplett zeigen, was ich mittlerweise kenne, ohne die Anfahrt. Vielleicht können wir dies nochmal in diesem Jahr gemeinsam realisieren.
Danke auch für die Information über die Streckenführung im Norden bei den Feuchtgebieten . Wollte diese in einer meiner nächsten Gifhornrunden mit einpflegen, da dies für mich auch neu ist. Ich wollte aber oben gerade aus fahren und nicht wie Du den Schlenker einbauen; geht dies.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super und der Trail ging durch bis zur Furt.


Ja *Martin*, der erste Teil von der Furt bei Ribbesbüttel bis zur Holzbrücke über die Hehlenriede geht anfangs nur durchs Gras, bin da vor zwei...drei Jahren schonmal gescheitert wegen zu hoher Vegetation, ist in diesem Jahr aber fahrbar.
Ab der Holzbrücke bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke ist ein breiterer Wiesentrail und ganz gut zu fahren.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber oben gerade aus fahren und nicht wie Du den Schlenker einbauen; geht dies.


Geradeaus geht auch, ist ein geschotterter Waldweg und gut fahrbar, aber der Schlenker ist schöner. 
Die Fotos oben habe ich ungefähr auf der Höhe der Feuchtgebiete gemacht



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schöne Wurzeltrailpassagen bei den Teichen


Das ist echt ne coole Strecke  werde ich zukünftig öfter beradeln.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit Dir nochmal gemeinsam und Steffi von Mörse aus starten und Dir Wolfsburg komplett zeigen


 Müssen wir unbedingt machen, das bekommen wir hoffentlich in diesem Jahr noch hin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. September 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Geradeaus geht auch, ist ein geschotterter Waldweg und gut fahrbar, aber der Schlenker ist schöner.


Danke, für die Informationen. Habe meine Strecke angepasst und deine Vorschläge übernommen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Müssen wir unbedingt machen, das bekommen wir hoffentlich in diesem Jahr noch hin.


Kriegen wir noch hin und vielleicht klappt es ja Dienstag mit einer Tour vom Löwengarten. Steffi hat schon zugesagt.


----------



## Luisfigo (17. September 2018)

Hi *Martin *viel Spaß morgen  
Was ist eigentlich für Sonntag geplant  Starten wir wieder in Braunschweig ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hi *Martin *viel Spaß morgen


Danke. Das Wetter könnte ja für September nicht besser sein.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich für Sonntag geplant  Starten wir wieder in Braunschweig ?


Start im Süden und in den Elm.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> vielleicht klappt es ja Dienstag mit einer Tour vom Löwengarten


*Martin*, bin dabei morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (17. September 2018)

Seid ihr gestern alle gefahren?
Kurzer Bericht von unserer Sonntagsrunde.
Gestern hätte hätte es auch ein Crossrad oder gar ein Treckingrad getan, wir waren fast nur auf Asphalt oder Schotterwegen unterwegs.
War trotzdem schön, ich finde es auch mal cool mit dem MTB so durch durch die Stadt zu radeln:
Wir sind endlich mal das Ringgleis komplett gefahren, bislang war ich dort nur bis zum Westbahnhof unterwegs.
Hin über Abbesbüttel, Bechtsbüttel, Bienrode nach BS, über die Beethovenstraße in die Stadt. Ab dem Botanischen Garten an der Oker entlang durch den Theaterpark, am Löwenwall entlang, durch den Bürgerpark zum Kennelbad und die neue Rampe hoch zum Beginn (oder  Ende) des Ringgleises.






Sind dann bis zum Mittelweg geradelt und Richtung Norden über Rühme, Wenden, Thune zurück.
Überrascht hat mich, dass die Schleife im Südwesten überwiegend im Grünen verläuft.
Danach kommen dann Industriebrachen und Wohngebiete.
In der Guntherstraße mussten wir umkehren wegen der Feier zum 80. des Braunschweiger VW-Werkes .


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Seit ihr gestern alle gefahren?


Torsten bin die letzten Tage Rennrad gefahren, da bald kurz fahren in Deutschland vorbei ist.

 
Gestern war ich mit meiner Frau mit dem Renner unterwegs.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> finde es auch mal cool mit dem MTB so durch durch die Stadt zu radeln:


...finde ich auch mal interessant. Leider kommt man nicht mehr über die Echobrücke. Im Dezember 2017 kamen wir noch rüber und konnten die Industrieanlagen am Bebelhof besichtigen. Fand ich auch eine spannende Ausfahrt und mal andere Ausblicke in Braunschweig.


 


 
Sehen uns morgen. Super Wetter und ich glaube das letzte mal so warm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2018)

*Torsten*, super das es heute geklappt hat und ich Dir ein wenig Braunschweig näher bringen konnte.


 
Bene und Robert haben sich versteckt. Robert danke nochmal für deine Panoramabilder.





 Das Wetter war heute nochmal ein Traum. Die Trails alle super trocken und die Räder sind schön gerollt. Gegen Ende brauchte man kurz die Lampe. Leider ein Speichenbruch durch ein querliegenden Ast. Alle super dabei gewesen und hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.
Bis ggf. Sonntag. *Adolfo* bist Du wieder dabei. Ach so, die Strecke hatte 36 Kilometer mit ca. 224 Hm, bei ca. 17 Kilometer Trailanteil.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, super das es heute geklappt hat und ich Dir ein wenig Braunschweig näher bringen konnte.


*Martin*, die Runde war ziemlich geil, von solchen Trails können wir hier bei Gifhorn nur träumen...

Hier das Foto mit dem Guide, Bene und Robert verstecken sich immer noch und Steffi jetzt auch.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Im Dezember 2017 kamen wir noch rüber und konnten die Industrieanlagen am Bebelhof besichtigen.


Ja, sehr schade eigentlich, vielleicht kann man noch am Bebelhof einsteigen und am Zaun umkehren...


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> von solchen Trails können wir hier bei Gifhorn nur träumen...


Lass mal stecken; Gifhorn hat auch einiges zu bieten  und Lechlumer- u. Mascheroder Holz gehört ja zu den Topspots in Braunschweig.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bene und Robert verstecken sich immer noch und Steffi jetzt auch.


Robert ist drauf. Marion schaut frech durch meine Armbeuge.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man noch am Bebelhof einsteigen und am Zaun umkehren...


... könnte man und auch ein Rundkurs bauen; da ich mit Florian schon mal eine Strecke erkundet habe, die in der Lindenbergallee endet, aber nicht ganz legal.
Man sollte, da aber nicht im Dunkeln fahren, denn man könnte kurz ein Schacht übersehen.


 
... sieht man z.B mitte links und man ist sicherlich nicht alleine dort. Da sind z.B unsere Grafittikünstler, die Ihr Arbeitsmaterial vor Ort entsorgen.


 
Vielleicht nächsten Dienstag. Da werde ich nochmal als Guide fungieren und dann nochmal "Kurz" auf Fuerteventura.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. September 2018)

Wir sind wieder zurück und haben das Nasswerden noch nicht verlernt. Glüch im Unglück hatten wir aber, da es erst auf dem Rückweg gut angefangen hat zu regnen. Die Trails im Elm konnten wir alle noch weitesgehend trocken fahren und somit sind die Räder auch Downhill gut gerollt. Dank erstmal an meine Mitstreiter allem getrotzt; Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter und Nässe. Die Sonntagstour heute war sicherlich für die Saison 2018 die anstrengendste; Dank für eure Begleitung . Die Ausfahrt hatte 63 Kilometer mit knapp über 800 Höhenmeter.



Schönes Restwocheende und bei dem Wetter kann man mal die Muskeln auf der Couch entspannen.

Am Dienstag starten wir wieder vom "Löwengarten" im Prinzenpark. Falls aus dem Forum jemand Interesse hat mal dabei zu sein; einfach hier mal melden. Die Strecke hat 35 Kilometer und Start ist um 17:30.
Ach so einen Platten hatten wir , aber heute wurde ich mal verschont.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. September 2018)

Cannondale mit leichten defekt  aber Martin hat alles im Griff


----------



## ogoe (23. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder zurück


Sieht gut aus. Ich musste mich heute entscheiden: Asse oder Elm. Sind 80 zügige km Richtung und über die Asse geworden. Auch sehr schön da. 
Der Regen hielt sich vormittags ja noch in Grenzen.
@Luisfigo : Adolfo, wurde das neue Rad heute eingeweiht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (23. September 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Adolfo, wurde das neue Rad heute eingeweiht?



Nein Ole  heute musste die Motte nochmal herhalten    der Termin wurde verschoben  sollte aber demnächst ausgeliefert werden  ich werde berichten


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. September 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Sind 80 zügige km Richtung und über die Asse geworden.


*Ole*, das ist ja eine Ansage. In der Asse war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht , aber als Einstieg für Steffi sind die steilen Rampen nicht so einfach.
*Adolfo*, Sebastian konnte sich ja selbst helfen.


----------



## MartinPee (24. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke nochmal und ich war selber positiv überrascht dass es dort super Trails zu finden gibt. Wir werden heute den Hochuferweg nach Sellin wandern und mit dem Schiff zurückfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gerne geschehen   ich lade nach und nach auch die langen versionen hoch, guckt sich zwar keine sau an......aber wer mag kanns sich ansehen wenn das wetter mal nicht so toll ist*g   werde ich dann zu gegebener zeit unter dem verlinkten video von oben abermals verlinken.    MfG Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2018)

*Adolfo*, ein neues Avatarbild . Freut mich dass meine Bilder Verwendung finden.  Ole natürlich auch.


MartinPee schrieb:


> guckt sich zwar keine sau an.....


...mir hat es gefallen und ich weis es steckt auch Arbeit dahinter. Einfach weiter so.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. September 2018)

*Martin *das Video ist super  weiter so 
Ich glaube schon das es   viele gibt  die sich das Video anschauen


----------



## MartinPee (24. September 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin *das Video ist super  weiter so
> Ich glaube schon das es   viele gibt  die sich das Video anschauen


ooooooooookay..........






Bislang sind 5 ungeschnittene Teile online, die nachfolgenden Teile sind jeweils unter den Videos verlinkt, die naechsten folgen dann die Tage. Viel Spass beim gucken.
Ich muss jetzt leider zur Nachtschicht.    MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (24. September 2018)

*Martin*, ich versuche um 17:30 da zu sein. 
Habe nachmittags einen Termin in Hannover, mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, ich versuche um 17:30 da zu sein.


Wäre schön wenn es klappt.


MartinPee schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt leider zur Nachtschicht.


*Martin*; dann mal viel Spaß. Sehr vibrationsarm das Video, obwohl die Kamera am Rad montiert ist. Ich fahre aber auch immer bewachsene Trails.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2018)

MartinPee schrieb:


> werde ich dann zu gegebener zeit unter dem verlinkten video von oben abermals verlinken.


*Martin*, super. Jetzt habe ich mir alle Videos anschauen können; habe das mit der Verlinkung nicht gesehen.  Zwei und 4 haben mir am besten gefallen und ich werde auch mal nur Instrumentalmusik in meinen Videos nehmen. Hat mir gefallen. Super fand ich auch, dass der Guide auch mal eine Sackgasse nimmt und sich auch manchmal erst orientieren muss wo lang es geht.
Die vorletzte Musik im 5ten Video habe ich auch mal in einem Video verwendet. Ich muss mal schauen wie die Gruppe heißt. Nimmst Du gemafreie Musik? Mir hat auch gefallen, dass meine Ausfahrten keine Ausflüge sind und wir auch mal an das Limit gehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen wie die Gruppe heißt


Brad Sucks "Never Get Out".


----------



## MartinPee (25. September 2018)

Ich gebe mir bei der Musik nicht sonderlich viel Muehe, ich pack einfach drunter was mir gefaellt und was ich selbst hoere wenn ich auch mal alleine unterwegs bin. Da die Videos ja eigentlich *privat* geschaltet sind auch nur fuer den persoenlichen Gebrauch gedacht sind, mache ich mir keine großen Gedanken bzgl GEMA und hatte da bisher auch keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Schoen wenns gefaellt!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2018)

Sind von unserer Dienstagrunde zurück und leider auf den letzten 10 Kilometer wieder ein schleichender Platten bei mir am Vorderrad, aber ging ohne Wechsel, nur dreimal Luft nachpumpen. Die Strecke hatte 35 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter und einen neuen Pfad für mich gefunden, denn aber Marko schon kannte. Ab jetzt ist leider Licht vorn Pflicht, denn wir mussten schon im letzten Waldstück die Lampen einschalten, sonst hätte man die Trails schwerer gefunden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. September 2018)

Nah, habt ihr den heutigen Tag nochmals genutzt, das MTB auszuführen. Ich habe beide Zweiräder nochmal genutzt; mit Motor und ohne.
Die *Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2019* steht und ist jetzt frei und ich hoffe die Herbststürme machen nicht wieder alles zunichte.
Schon mal ein paar Eckdaten; 29 Kilometer lang, ca. 200 Höhenmeter. Die Anstiege und Abfahrten sind etwas länger als 2018.


 
*Torsten* am Dienstag hat es ja leider nicht geklappt. Wart ihr am Sonntag auf Tour oder ins Wasser gefallen.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2019



Super dann können wir ja mal eine Zeit vorlegen für die Jungs


----------



## torstiohneh (30. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* am Dienstag hat es ja leider nicht geklappt.


Ja *Martin*, leider nicht, sehr sehr Schade. Habe lieber auf der A2 im Stau gestanden...


----------



## torstiohneh (30. September 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wart ihr am Sonntag auf Tour oder ins Wasser gefallen.


Letzten Sonntag, da bin ich ne kleinere Runde alleine gefahren.
Die Elmrunde war mir zu hart.
Musste mich echt aufraffen, dann war es aber doch wie immer schön auf dem Radl zu sitzen.
Trotz zuerst Nieselregen und dann Dauerregen.

Am Waldrand bei Hondelage:





Dieser Pflanzentunnel hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Bei dir ganz in der Nähe *Martin*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Super dann können wir ja mal eine Zeit vorlegen für die Jungs


*Adolfo* gleiche Bedingungen für alle. Meine Testzeit mit Werkzeug auf dem Rücken zählt ja auch nicht, da die Trails trocken waren und im Januar sieht das anders aus , aber unsere Profis werden, die auch trotz andere Bedingungen pulveresieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Habe lieber auf der A2 im Stau gestanden...


*Torsten*, dies hatte ich mir schon bald dedacht. Das Wetter war ja etwas abwechselungsreich.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Dieser Pflanzentunnel hat mich schon immer fasziniert.


Ja der ist bei mir um die Ecke , aber jetzt kommt man wieder locker durch. Ich hatte ihn letztes Jahr etwas bearbeitet, aber dieses Jahr waren andere schneller und haben ihn breiter geschnitten. 
Bei euch ist es morgens ja schon ein wenig frisch mit 3 Grad, denn hier starten wir mit 24 Grad. Die Anlage hat alles was das Sportlerherz erfreut und es haben hier schon Prominanz im Sport ihr Trainingslager aufgeschlagen. Dies sieht man an der Hall of Fame. Bootcamps jeder Art, 50m Sportbecken und Mukibude. Habe gestern meine erste Einführungstour auf einem BMC in meiner Lieblingsfarbe gelb/schwarz gestartet. Die Carbonfeile läuft ganz gut, aber muss mich erst wieder an 27 bis 31° Grad ohne Schatten dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Oktober 2018)

Bald ist auch für mich der Sommer 2018 vorbei, obwohl die Wetteraussichten am Freitag und Samstag für Braunschweig nochmal sehr gut aussehen. Heute mal in den Sonnenausgang gestartet. Bei 22 Grad ein Traum und die Strassen sind vom Aspalt besser als auf Lanzerote, auch auf den Nebenstrassen, aber die Landschaft ist im Norden doch etwas abwechselungsreicher.


 
Die Strände sind aber besser und in Europa schon selten zu finden.
  


 
... 300m weiter gab es keine Spuren mehr. Wie bei Robinson Crusoe. Mit Sonntag entscheide ich kurzfristig. Start wäre aber im Norden.


----------



## torstiohneh (4. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Carbonfeile läuft ganz gut, aber muss mich erst wieder an 27 bis 31° Grad ohne Schatten dran gewöhnen.


*Martin*, das ist ganz ganz bitter .
Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Resturlaub.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. Oktober 2018)

Nach der Dienstagsrunde im Mascheroder und Lechlumer Holz brauchte ich wieder etwas traillastiges.
Bin dann Sonntag und Mittwoch sehr ähnliche Runden auf den Trails im Norden Braunschweigs gefahren:
Trails bei Eickhorst und Thune, durch die Schunterwiesen bei Rühme, weiter an der Schunter entlang, durch den Querumer Forst und über die Trails bei Waggum.
Ist in dieser Richtung, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, mein Favorit, alles sehr flüssig zu fahren. 
Selbst der Trail durch den Querumer Forst nach Sydikum raus ist aktuell flowig zu fahren - wir fuhren da zusammen auch schon durchs Wasser.

Sonntagsrunde:
 

Mittwochsrunde:


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Resturlaub.


Ja, fast vorbei. Heute meine Königsetappe gefahren. Ich bin heute den höchsten aspaltierten anfahrbaren Punkt auf Fuerteventura angefahren. Der "Mirador Morro Velosa" ist 668m hoch. Die gesamte Strecke hatte 85 Kilometer mit ca. 1250 Höhenmeter. Ich werde die Strecke später nochmal auf Komoot hochladen.


   
.. und später nochmal baden am Playa de la Solapa; kommt man aber nur über eine fünf Kilometer Schotterstrecke hin und nicht ausgeschildert. Deshalb fast alleine.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin dann Sonntag und Mittwoch sehr ähnliche Runden auf den Trails im Norden Braunschweigs gefahren:


*Torsten* schöne Runden. Die Sonntagsausfahrt geht auch so durch den Eickhorst.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ist in dieser Richtung, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, mein Favorit, alles sehr flüssig zu fahren.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht und der Streckenabschnitt am Industriegebiet von Hondelage läßt sich zur Zeit super fahren und da hat man öfter Land unter.


----------



## MartinPee (7. Oktober 2018)

Anlaesslich zum 4ten Todestag eines Radfahrkollegen letzten Samstag das schoene Wetter genutzt und aufn Bierchen
das Grab besucht und mit den Anderen Anekdoten aus der damals noch jungen Radfahrzeit ausgetauscht.
FrontCam: GoPro 3 Silver & SJCam 5000+ BackCam: GoPro 3 White.
GPS via Strava abrufbar.  https://www.strava.com/activities/1873523029/overview


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2018)

MartinPee schrieb:


> Anlaesslich zum 4ten Todestag eines Radfahrkollegen letzten Samstag das schoene Wetter genutzt und aufn Bierchen
> das Grab besucht und mit den Anderen Anekdoten aus der damals noch jungen Radfahrzeit ausgetauscht.


*Martin*, sehr schöne Idee. Das Filmchen ist auch wieder Sahne und das erste Musikstück "Dreams" von ZHU & Nero gefällt mir sehr gut. Ihr fahrt ja auch über Äcker , da bin ich ja nicht alleine; heute auch kurz über den Acker, da der Pfad vom Bauer planiert wurde  und so viel Namensvetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2018)

Heute nicht groß ausgeruht. Um drei im Bett und um 10 Uhr wieder auf dem Rad und unsere Sonntagsrunde nach Gifhorn angegangen; daß Wetter war wieder ein Genuss und ich musste mich temperaturtechnisch kaum umstellen, denn später hat Trikot lang gereicht. 
*Torsten*, super dass Du wieder am Start warst und wir auf die Minute am Treffpunkt waren. Es hat mich natürlich gefreut, dass ich Dir wieder Neuland zeigen konnte  und super, dass ich jetzt auch mal den Wiesenpfad komplett fahren konnte und ich durch die Hellenriede gefahren bin. Wahrsinn; die ist sonst dort sicherlich ein Meter tief. Der Sommer wahr schon trocken; auch dass man durch das Bachbett fahren konnte und bei der Brücke nicht absteigen musste. Die Strecke hatte 64 Kilometer mit ca. 240 Höhenmeter.


 
Dank an eure Begleitung und schönen Restsonntag. In zwei Wochen starten wir im Süden und die Strecken werden wieder deutlich kürzer; also für Einsteiger auch machbar.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, super dass Du wieder am Start warst


*Martin*, nachdem der Wecker klingelte und ich einmal rausschaute habe ich mich erstmal wieder hingelegt.
Gut dass ich mich dann doch aufgerafft habe.
Das Timing am Treffpunkt war super, das Wetter wurde immer besser und die Tour war klasse zusammengestellt.
Und zwei neue Trails kennengelernt .



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wahrsinn; die ist sonst dort sicherlich ein Meter tief. Der Sommer wahr schon trocken; auch dass man durch das Bachbett fahren konnte und bei der Brücke nicht absteigen musste.


Ja, echt krass, ich kenne die Brücke auch nur in gebückter Haltung neben dem Bach drunterdurchschiebend.

Hier noch das Foto mit dem Guide:


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gut dass ich mich dann doch aufgerafft habe.


*Torsten* habe mich darüber gefreut mal wieder mit dir gemeinsam auf Tour zu gehen. Schaue auf deinem Foto gar nicht tiefenentspannt aus; etwas ernster Blick.
Dienstag werden wir nochmal das super Wetter nutzen und um 17:30 vom "Löwengarten" im Prinzenpark starten. Da die Strecke nur 29 Kilometer hat, könnten nun auch Einsteiger mal mit dabei sein, aber Lampe ist leider jetzt Pflicht. Falls Interesse besteht, bitte hier nochmal ankündigen wenn man dabei sein möchte. Torsten vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe die Strecke zum höchsten anfahrbaren Punkt auf Fuerteventura mit dem Renner auf Komoot dokumentiert.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/48892351


----------



## torstiohneh (8. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten vielleicht klappt es ja.


Hallo *Martin*, das schöne spätsommerliche Wetter muss doch zum Radeln genutzt werden, bin dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2018)

Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2018)

*Torsten*, schade dass es nicht geklappt hat; halt nächstes mal. Hatte leider zu Beginn mal wieder einen Platten vorn; Gott sei Dank noch im Hellen , sonst super durchgekommen und bringt schon Laune bei dem trockenen Untergrund durch die Trails im Dunkeln zu fahren; aber immer volle Konzentration sonst hängt man in den Büschen oder am Baum.


----------



## MartinPee (9. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, schade dass es nicht geklappt hat; halt nächstes mal. Hatte leider zu Beginn mal wieder einen Platten vorn; Gott sei Dank noch im Hellen , sonst super durchgekommen und bringt schon Laune bei dem trockenen Untergrund durch die Trails im Dunkeln zu fahren; aber immer volle Konzentration sonst hängt man in den Büschen oder am Baum.
> Anhang anzeigen 781802



...auch an dieser Stelle nochmals Danke fuer die Tour.....


----------



## kinpin1988 (12. Oktober 2018)

Vermisst jemand von euch seinen Radcomputer, Modell Sigma BC 8.12? Habe den in der Nähe vom großen Tafelberg und Erkerode gefunden


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2018)

kinpin1988 schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand von euch seinen Radcomputer, Modell Sigma BC 8.12? Habe den in der Nähe vom großen Tafelberg und Erkerode gefunden


Dank für deine Info  und super, dass Du so was meldest und vielleicht kann sich jemand freuen. Elm lässt sich sicher noch super fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Oktober 2018)

Heute das sonnige Wetter genutzt und für alle war es Neuland . Wir waren heute um Bad Salzdetfurth und bei mir ist Flasche leer. Danke erstmal für eure Begleitung und das kurze Leiden auf den ersten Kilometer, die wir mit Fallholz zu kämpfen hatten. Es war z.T. krass und kaum ein durchkommen.



... aber danach wirklich super Trails dabei und ein Mix zwischen Elm und Asse; steile Anstiege bis 20 %, schöne Höhensingletrails mit super langen Abfahrten.


   
Die Trails waren sehr trocken, aber einmal hat es Eduard erwischt; dass es ihm die Schuhe auszog. Hatte ich mal Glück gehabt, dass ich mal nicht vorn war.



Bischen Technik war auch dabei.



Die Strecke war 42 Kilometer lang mit ca. 1250 Höhenmeter. Der Trailanteil lag bei ca. 22 Kilometer.



 Der Bikepark in Badsalzdetfurth war auch lecker und hat einiges zu bietet, aber mit den Anliegern zu Beginn musste ich mich erstmal gewöhnen.


Am "Erlengrund" kurz vor dem Bikepark und der Blick auf Bad Salzdetfurth.



Schönes Restwochenende. Torsten was lag bei euch an.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Oktober 2018)

Ach so; der Film kommt später, damit man mal einen Eindruck hat.


----------



## Luisfigo (14. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Danke *Martin  *Der Spaßfaktor war natürlich riesengroß obwohl wir uns  auf den ersten  Meter durch das Unterholz kämpfen mussten  aber was danach an coolen Trails abgefahren wurde war ein Traum


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten was lag bei euch an.


MTB-mäßig gar nichts, *Martin*, leider.
Ich war auswärts zu einer Hochzeit eingeladen und Sonntag nachmittag zu spät zurück.


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir waren heute um Bad Salzdetfurth


Ihr wart ja in meiner "alten" Heimat unterwegs.
Da habe ich auch noch ein paar Sachen auf der ToDo-Liste.
Seid ihr vom Tosmar den Trail nach Diekholzen runter gefahren?


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, schade dass es nicht geklappt hat; halt nächstes mal.


Ja, echt schade.
Auch wenns beim nächsten Mal klappt, leider eine verpasste Tour und so geil wie diesmal wird es nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> obwohl wir uns auf den ersten Meter durch das Unterholz kämpfen mussten aber was danach an coolen Trails abgefahren wurde war ein Traum


*Adolfo*, dass mit den Baumhindernissen war schon krass und hat leider zu Beginn viel Zeit gekostet, aber so viele Bäume hatte ich auch noch nicht flach gesehen auf einen Punkt; war wie eine Expedition , aber danach war es super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Seid ihr vom Tosmar den Trail nach Diekholzen runter gefahren?


*Torsten* wir sind von Diekholz aus zur Tosmarhütte und weiter gefahren. Anders rum macht die Strecke sicherlich noch etwas mehr Spaß, da dann die Abfahrt über 5 Kilometer hat. Die Abfahrt vom Gifelkreuz bis zum Erlengrund waren leider nur 2,6 Kilometer.
Ich werde Dir mal den Track schicken, aber die ersten Kilometer mit den Baumhindernissen waren heftig. Ich habe schon eine weitere Tour für das nächste Jahr geplant.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Auch wenns beim nächsten Mal klappt, leider eine verpasste Tour und so geil wie diesmal wird es nicht mehr...


Im Winter und mit dem Saisonbeginn 2019 werden sich noch Gelegenheiten bieten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ach so; der Film kommt später, damit man mal einen Eindruck hat.


So das Filmchen von unserer Herbsttour um Bad Salzdetfurth ist fertig. Ich glaube die flowigen Abfahrten kommen rüber und ist sicherlich eine Reise wert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2018)

Wir sind wie aus dem Nordosten von Braunschweig zurück. Diesmal moderate Höhenmeter von ca. 300 auf den 47 Kilometern und die ca. 12 Kilometer Trails waren super trocken, dass die Räder wieder super rollten.
Danke für eure Begleitung und ein Extra Dank an unser Frauenteam; super mitgefahren und komplett durchgehalten.




Ich glaube die Strecke hatte wieder alles was beim MTB fahren Spaß macht. Ein wenig Technik mit Gleichgewichtssinn...



... und etwas schwierige Brückenpassagen.
 Paar kürzere Abfahrten waren auch wieder dabei und ein wenig Brennesseln und enge Druchfahrten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2018)

Leider paar Einzelsportler vergessen.


   


Schönes Restwochenende euch allen und hat wieder Laune gemacht. Nächstes Wochenende geht aus der Reihe auch eine Ausfahrt, aber halt Donnerstag oder Freitag wo hin.



Torsten wo wart ihr heute unterwegs.
Weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten wo wart ihr heute unterwegs.


Hallo *Martin*, wir sind nach Westen gefahren, Groß Schwülper usw., u.a. auf dem Okertrail. Ca. 44,5km.
Die Trails waren alle super fahrbar. Schreibe morgen mehr dazu.


----------



## Schnubs (22. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Leider paar Einzelsportler vergessen.
> Anhang anzeigen 786634 Anhang anzeigen 786635 Anhang anzeigen 786636 Anhang anzeigen 786637
> Schönes Restwochenende euch allen und hat wieder Laune gemacht. Nächstes Wochenende geht aus der Reihe auch eine Ausfahrt, aber halt Donnerstag oder Freitag wo hin.
> Anhang anzeigen 786638
> ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *Martin*, wir sind nach Westen gefahren


Sehr schön. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber eine meiner Gifhornrunden (wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr) habe ich fast ähnlich geplant. Ich habe deinen Schlenker bei Neubrück mit eingebaut; den kenne ich noch nicht.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die Trails waren alle super fahrbar.


*Torsten*, dies war bei uns auch so, aber wenn man das Wetter jetzt sieht wird es bald vorbei sein mit dem Rollen und man muss auch bergab treten.
Schon eine Entscheidung getroffen mit der Wolfsburgrunde nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2018)

*Jana*, danke, hat mich auch gefreut, dass Du wieder am Start warst und Du bis super fit. Ich schätze das waren über 70 Kilometer MTB für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (23. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, danke, hat mich auch gefreut, dass Du wieder am Start warst und Du bis super fit. Ich schätze das waren über 70 Kilometer MTB für dich.
> Anhang anzeigen 787028



Danke für das Kompliment. Ja waren es gut geschätzt . Wenn das Wetter es halbwegs zulässt bin ich wieder öfter dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Oktober 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter es halbwegs zulässt bin ich wieder öfter dabei


Super.  Steffi freut sich auch auf weibliche Unterstützung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2018)

Wir sind von unserer Sonderrunde um Wolfsburg zurück. Danke erstmal für die gute Beteilung bei 5 ° , aber trocken und die Trails wieder top zu fahren. Heute war alles mir bekannte  dabei und ein wenig Neuland, aber Wolfsburg ist ein super Revier mit paar technischen Einlagen und immerhin über 400 Höhenmeter auf ca.33 Kilometer.


 
Lob an alle, super durchgefahren und unser Jüngste ganze fünfzehn Lenze. Auf der sehr traillastigen Strecke ging es rauf und runter und manchmal richtig runter mit über 20%.


 
... und wieder paar Sprünge. Jana super.





 

 Schönes Restwochenende und nächstes mal wieder Start von Waggum.


 
Weitere Bilder findet ihr wieder auf meiner Profilseite.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt könnt ihr nochmal unsere Tour auf der Couch geniesen und für alle anderen, Wolfsburg lohnt sich.


----------



## torstiohneh (30. Oktober 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer Sonderrunde um Wolfsburg zurück.



Hier auch noch das Foto mit dem Guide:


 

Danke *Martin* für die Tour, war wieder super zusammengesellt.
Wolfsburg hat mich echt überrascht, so viel Wald, Trails und Höhenmeter hatte ich nicht erwartet. So viele Mitfahrer auch nicht.
Wie du auch schon geschrieben hast bestand die Tour gefühlt fast nur aus Trails .


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wolfsburg hat mich echt überrascht, so viel Wald, Trails und Höhenmeter hatte ich nicht erwartet.


Morgen *Torsten*, dass ging mir beim ersten mal genauso, war auch positiv überrascht und ist immer eine Tour wert. Für 2019 habe ich schon eine neue Runde geplant. Super, daß es am Sonntag mal wieder geklappt hat  und ich war selbst überrascht, daß bei den Temperaturen so viele Bock hatten, Wolfsburg kennen zu lernen; aber Alexander hat mir auch gesagt:" es war richtig, daß man sich aufgerafft hat".
Da die Wolfsburgtour außer der Reihe war und Steffi übernächstes Wochenende nicht kann, werde ich meinen Turnus beibehalten und am Sonntag nochmal von Waggum aus starten. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja wieder zufällig, da Du sicherlich mal wieder mit deinem Kumpel auf Tour sein wirst.
Ach so, die Schaltung von Steffi schaltet wieder aufs erste Blatt ; hat sie sich super durchgebissen  und man sieht es schön im Video am Klieversberg; da war sie am Anschlag, aber ich auch. Schönen Feiertag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (2. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> werde ich meinen Turnus beibehalten


Leider ist das seit Sommer nicht meiner. Schade.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Leider ist das seit Sommer nicht meiner. Schade.


Leider, aber Steffi kann nächsten Sonntag nicht  und ich wollte gern mit meiner Tochter fahren und sie natürlich auch. Warum warst Du nicht in Wolfsburg dabei; hast was verpasst und dies wäre dein Wochenende gewesen. Sicherlich verschiebt es sich nochmal, ggf. im Saisonbeginn 2019, wenn ich mich nicht durchringe am 2.1 eine Tour anzubieten  und dann kommt ja schon die Winterchallange 2019.


----------



## ThomasBS (3. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Warum warst Du nicht in Wolfsburg dabei; hast was verpasst und dies wäre dein Wochenende gewesen.


Hatte da etwas anderes zu tun. Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren. Ich hoffe das sich der Turnus wieder ändert, aber ich kann es verstehen, dass du als Guide die Touren so planst wie es dir und den meistes am besten passt. Ich bin nur eine Einzelperson.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hatte da etwas anderes zu tun.


Schade, aber klappt sicherlich nächstes Jahr. 


ThomasBS schrieb:


> als Guide die Touren so planst wie es dir


...passt; sicherlich, aber ich versuche den Zweiwochenrythmus beizubehalten, damit man sich ggf. mal ein Wochenende freischaufeln kann, da mir natürlich klar ist, dass viele Familie bzw. die Wochenende anderweitig verplant haben. Werktags ist dies etwas einfacher, da kann man dies als Trainingstag planen.
Das Wetter heute musste man nutzen und habe gleich meine nächste Nordtour abgefahren, leider sind Nacharbeiten erforderlich, damit man nicht absteigen muss. Dir einen schönen Sonntag mit deiner Tochter und bring ihr das Radfahren näher, dann gibt es keine Terminkollision und sie ist auch dabei wie Steffi.


----------



## MartinPee (3. November 2018)

Nachdem ich endlich meine Sattelstuetze "gaengig"gemacht habe wurde es an der Zeit in den sonnigen aber kuehlen Herbstwald zu duesen um ein paar Knipsbildchen zu machen.... *Canyon Neuron 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
"Meine Hornisse" *


----------



## torstiohneh (4. November 2018)

Mittwoch bin ich den MTBrn aus Rötgesbüttel eine Runde über die Trails im Norden Braunschweigs gefahren.
Damit sie mal neue Strecken kennenlernen.
Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs, eigentlich wollten wir zu sechst fahren, aber drei Mitfahrer haben leider kurzfristig abgesagt. 
Schön wars dennoch...


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2018)

MartinPee schrieb:


> "Meine Hornisse"


*Martin* wäre auch meine Farbkombination.Schönes Gerät. Ich bleib meinem 26er treu; fährt so schön.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Runde über die Trails im Norden Braunschweigs gefahren.


Bild am Querumer Ententeich. Da war ich gestern auch. Ich habe einen alten Trail bei Waggum wieder zum Leben erweckt und den werde ich in unserer nächsten Nordtour mit einbauen. Euch beiden viel Spaß heute und gegebenenfalls trifft man sich wieder.


----------



## MartinPee (4. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mittwoch bin ich den MTBrn aus Rötgesbüttel eine Runde über die Trails im Norden Braunschweigs gefahren.
> Damit sie mal neue Strecken kennenlernen.
> Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs, eigentlich wollten wir zu sechst fahren, aber drei Mitfahrer haben leider kurzfristig abgesagt.
> Schön wars dennoch...
> ...


 
...ist es moeglich dazu eine GPS-datei zu bekommen? da ich selbst aus kralenriede komme und mir fuers planen schlichtweg die zeit fehlt, ich arbeite in drei schichten, waere ich dir sehr verbunden.   mfg  Martin


----------



## Luisfigo (4. November 2018)

Super Tour *Martin  *schöne trails und alles trocken  die Temperatur waren auch noch sehr angenehm zum Biken 
*Steffi * macht sich immer besser *liegt bestimmt  am Trainer *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Steffi * macht sich immer besser


*Adolfo* stimmt und trotz etwas Bremse schleifen; habe ich gerade bereinigt und der Kettensatz mit Kassette ist leider am Ende , gut dabei. Hängt mich bald ab.
*Jana* auch wohlbehalten zurück. Leider hat sich bei dem ausgeliehenden BMC das Kettenröllchen verabschiedet. *Chris*, schlechte Wartung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2018)

Wir waren heute im Nordwesten von Braunschweig und die 46 Kilometer gingen um Eickhorst, Schwülper und Neubrück. Der Fotoanteil leider etas weniger, da wir heute echt flott unterwegs waren, aber der trockene Boden hat den 18er Schnitt begünstigt.


 
... sind alle super drauf und Jana mit der Enduro super unterwegs.
*Torsten* nochmal besten Dank für deine Trailabschnitte im Baronsbusch und Galgenkamp. Ich habe dort heute einiges eingebaut und war für mich und auch Thore Neuland.


 
Haben kurz Peter Lustig im Bauwagen besucht. Dank für eure Begleitung und halt in zwei Wochen mit Start im Süden. Schönes Restwochende.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. November 2018)

MartinPee schrieb:


> ...ist es moeglich dazu eine GPS-datei zu bekommen?


Hallo *MartinPee*, ich werde die Tour noch bei Komoot einstellen für unsere Absager. Bist du dort angemeldet?
Die Strecken die wir gefahren sind, sind aber auch in der OSM dokumentiert.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bild am Querumer Ententeich.


*Martin*, gut erkannt.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Steffi * macht sich immer besser


Stimmt, sieht immer total locker aus bei Steffi.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. November 2018)

So, nun noch zu unserer Tour von gestern, wir sind einige schöne Trails bei Rötgesbüttel gefahren: Meiner Teiche, Trail bei Wedelheine am Sportplatz, die Streuobstwiese in Wasbüttel, Eyßelforst, Allerkanal, Waldsee, Gihorner Heide...

Die Farben in der Gifhorner Heide sind gerade ein Traum:






 
Am Ende waren es 41,5km, schön wars wieder.


Der Trail am Allerkanal wird leider immer schlechter.
Zwischen Braunschweiger Straße und Bahnstrecke musste ich mehrmals schieben wegen Baumleichen und weil der Weg zum Allerkanal abgeruscht ist. Mag auch an mangelnder Fahrtechnik oder schlechter Tagesform liegen.
Vor 2...3 Jahren bin ich noch bis zum (jetzt ehemaligen) Lönskrug in Winkel durchgefahren.


----------



## MartinPee (6. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *MartinPee*, ich werde die Tour noch bei Komoot einstellen für unsere Absager. Bist du dort angemeldet?
> Die Strecken die wir gefahren sind, sind aber auch in der OSM dokumentiert.


 jawohl.....bin ich.   Martin bei Komoot   schon jetzt vielen dank.    MfG


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die Farben in der Gifhorner Heide sind gerade ein Traum:


*Torsten* schöne Fotos. "Indian Summer bei Gifhorn".


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Trail am Allerkanal wird leider immer schlechter.


Ja leider; mussten wir ja schon bei der letzten Gifhornrunde feststellen; sollte man mal begradigen , aber ich habe in Braunschweig noch was offen. Sieht auf meinem Youtubevideo von 2017 auch noch anders aus und auf dem IBC Gifhornvideo von 2015 konnte man durchfahren.
Hast Du den Trail am Triftweg deinem Kumpel gezeigt; den Du noch nicht kanntest. Bei den Meiner Fischteichen war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht.
*Martin* dein Rad schon eingefahren oder quitscht es noch.


----------



## MartinPee (6. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Martin* dein Rad schon eingefahren oder quitscht es noch.



...hab jetzt laut STRAVA ueber 460km damit runter.....da quietscht nix mehr......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. November 2018)

MartinPee schrieb:


> ueber 460km damit runter.....


*Martin* fleißig an Körner sammeln. 


MartinPee schrieb:


> da quietscht nix mehr......


... dann knackt es bald. Canyon.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)

Hier für euch mal  ein paar Bilder zum genießen  vom Weltmeister Bike 

Canyon soll aber auch ganz gut sein


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. November 2018)

*Adolfo* noch schnellere Rakete als deine.  Mal sehen wenn ich den Aerolenker bei Dir in schwarz/gelb sehe. Fehlen dann nur noch die richtigen Beine.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Aerolenker bei Dir in schwarz/gelb sehe.



Hast recht *Martin *der kommt nächstes Jahr  bei mir drauf  spart nochmal ordentlich Gewicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> spart nochmal ordentlich Gewicht


*Adolfo, ein Marsriegel weniger Gesamtgewicht.

Torsten* wo wart ihr am Wochenende mit dem MTB. Ich war Samstag und Sonntag ein wenig unterwegs um die nächsten Touren etwas vorzubereiten und habe für mich doch wieder was neues gefunden. Ich kenne doch nicht alles. Sind immerhin 80 Kilometer zusammengekommen leider ein wenig nass geworden, aber die Trails sind noch super zu fahren.



Morgen nochmal ein wenig Trailvorbeitung mit Werkzeug. Die Hufeisenbrücke kennen sicherlich auch nicht viele am Ölper Kreuz.
Dienstag wollte ich mal wieder eine Nachttour vom Prinzenpark anbieten, vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wo wart ihr am Wochenende mit dem MTB.


*Martin*, Freitag bin ich spontan eine Feierabendrunde rund um Gifhorn-Winkel gefahren. Wird leider zu früh dunkel gerade...
Dennoch sind mir kurz hintereinander drei MTBr begegnet, die alleine im Wald unterwegs waren, soviel Betrieb ist hier selten.
Die Farben im Wald sind immer noch toll.

Trail bei Gifhorn-Winkel


 
Gifhorner Heide


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2018)

Ja und am Sonntag wollten wir eigentlich über den Wohlenberg nach Dalldorf und durch den Leiferder Wald und über Gifhorn-Winkel zurück fahren. Um 8:30 sah die Wetterprognose auch noch gut aus, etwas Niederschlag zwischen 9:00 und 10:00 und danach sonnig.

Um 9:15 war die Prognose dann so: Regen zwischen 10:00 und 12:00. Und so kam es dann auch, als wir um 10:00 starteten hat es geregnet und eine Besserung war nicht in Sicht. 
Die Laune war leicht getrübt, und spontan haben wir uns dann für die Standard-Tankumseerunde mit 4,5 Seen entschieden - die wir spontan etwas modifiziert und dann relativ zügig mit einem 20,9er Schnitt absolviert haben.
Der Regen hat aber nicht weiter gestört und ich kann nicht mal sagen wann es aufgehört hat zu regnen. Am Ende hatten wir eher mit dem kräftigen Südwind zu kämpfen.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hast Du den Trail am Triftweg deinem Kumpel gezeigt; den Du noch nicht kanntest.


Nee, wir sind leider vorher abgedreht. Beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## torstiohneh (12. November 2018)

MartinPee schrieb:


> Martin bei Komoot schon jetzt vielen dank.


Hallo *MartinPee*, habe die Tour gerade bei Komoot hochgeladen:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/51756811


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> etwas Niederschlag zwischen 9:00 und 10:00 und danach sonnig.


Ja da hatte ich Glück und bin überwiegend im Wald gefahren. Bin auch um 8 Uhr gestartet. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> 4,5 Seen entschieden


Ich zähle nur 4 ; Heidesee, Mühlensee, Maikampsee und Tankumsee. Zügig unterwegs.
Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen.
Habe heute nochmal das warme Wetter genutzt und paar Hindernisse für die nächsten Touren entfernt.


 
*Martin*, schade für morgen, daß Du Schicht hast.


----------



## Edith L. (13. November 2018)

Oh, da hat der Herr offenbar den Ikeatrail gefunden und gleich mal aufgeräumt! Das wär doch aber nicht nötig gewesen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2018)

Stimmt. Unter anderem.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> offenbar den Ikeatrail gefunden


"Gefunden" ist gut. Ich glaube ich habe ihn erst fürs MTB machbar gemacht im Jahr 2013 und ohne Pflege wäre er wohl nicht mehr durchgehend fahrbar.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/1623170


----------



## Edith L. (13. November 2018)

Den sind wir früher schon weit vor Deiner Zeit hier im Forum bereits im Felgenbremszeitalter gefahren.
Da ging es oben u.a. aber auch noch mächtig gewaltig Richtung Hansestraße runter! Die ist aber mittlerweile zu, zumindestens habe ich sie vor ein paar Monaten nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> bereits im Felgenbremszeitalter gefahren.


... gut dies war vor meiner Zeit. Viel Spaß mit freier Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (14. November 2018)

Bis ich den mal wieder fahre, liegen da sicher wieder ein paar Bäume quer.
Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. November 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Bis ich den mal wieder fahre, liegen da sicher wieder ein paar Bäume quer.


Ja dies könnte sich zutragen, da die Bäume auf den bis zu 14 m hohen Wall doch dem Wind stark ausgesetzt sind. Danke, aber am Sonntag kommen wir da auch noch nicht vorbei. Bischen vorgearbeitet und mehrere Hindernisse mit einer Tour verknüpft. Vielleicht bist Du auch mal mit dabei.


----------



## Edith L. (14. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist Du auch mal mit dabei.



Man soll ja nie nein sagen?


----------



## MartinPee (17. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *MartinPee*, habe die Tour gerade bei Komoot hochgeladen:
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/51756811



TOP     vielen Dank.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. November 2018)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Dank erst mal für den guten Zuspruch und eure Begleitung. Die Tour von 50 Kilomter sollte eigentlich eine Braunschweigumrundung werden, doch leider hatte ich auf der Hälfte der Strecke ein kapitalen Schaden an meinem Heckparallelogramm, da eine Strebe ein Ermüdungsbruch hatte.



 

 
Mal sehen wie kulant Canyon nach 8 Jahren und 16000Km ist.
War etwas frisch an den Händen und Füssen und die Tour werden wir natürlich nochmal komplett bereisen.


 
Schön die Spuren in die Wiesen gezogen.
Nächste Woche werde ich nochmal im Norden starten, da ich am 2.12 in Berlin bin. Thomas, das wäre dein Wochenende.


 
Schönes Restwochenende und Adolfo seit ihr noch kurz durch Mascherode geballert. Danke nochmal an Anne und Jana, dass ihr Steffi unterstützt habt und wart locker dabei.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie kulant Canyon nach 8 Jahren und 16000Km ist.



Vielen Danke für die Tour *Martin *

Dein Chance jetzt auf ein zeitgemäßes Bike umzusteigen 

Wir hatten noch richtig Spaß Danke an Marko für die spontane Ründe


----------



## Tony- (18. November 2018)

Danke für die Runde an alle beteiligten  
Bin ziemlich durchgefrohren oben rum und hab mich entschlossen nach dem Rahmenbruch nach hause zu rollen ( war eh in der Nähe)


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Dein Chance jetzt auf ein zeitgemäßes Bike umzusteigen


Ich kann Stahl empehlen


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich kann Stahl empehlen


*Anton*, ich hatte schon mal mit einem Cyclocrosser aus Stahl geliebäugelt. Ein Masi mit Scheibenbremse, welches ich in New York im Laden bewundern konnte.


 
Beim MTB wollte ich eigentlich Alu, aber mittlerweile werde ich wohl mal Carbon riskieren. Ich habe aber nochmal bei Canyon angefragt, ob man eine Strebe für mein Rad ordern kann. Die Technik von Canyon wollte sich nochmal melden, sonst wollte ich mal ein Stevens kaufen.


 Jetzt fahre ich erstmal Hardtail.


----------



## Tony- (19. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, ich hatte schon mal mit einem Cyclocrosser aus Stahl geliebäugelt. Ein Masi mit Scheibenbremse, welches ich in New York im Laden bewundern konnte.


Ich habe aus meinem Carbon Rennrad ein Gravelbike aus Stahl gemacht; Veloheld IconX https://www.veloheld.de/gallery  nicht besonders spritzig vergleichsweise, aber ein sehr gemütlicher Kilometerfresser ist er.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Beim MTB wollte ich eigentlich Alu, aber mittlerweile werde ich wohl mal Carbon riskieren. Ich habe aber nochmal bei Canyon angefragt, ob man eine Strebe für mein Rad ordern kann. Die Technik von Canyon wollte sich nochmal melden, sonst wollte ich mal ein Stevens kaufen.


Laut den Forum hier ist es bei Canyon gaaanz schlecht mit den Service und Ersatzstreben gibt es keine. 
Bist du schon mal ein modernes Trailbike mit ewas mehr Reach, etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel, kurzem Vorbau und nicht ganz so viel Federweg probegefahren? Also mich kriegt man nicht mehr auf ein XC Bike, und bei deinem exzessivem mountainbiken wäre was robusteres doch empfehlenswerter..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (19. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> bei deinem exzessivem mountainbiken wäre was robusteres doch empfehlenswerter..?



Finde ich auch  mit der Kraft verbiegt *Martin *alle Carbon Rahmen


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Canyon gaaanz schlecht mit den Service und Ersatzstreben gibt es keine.


*Anton* hast Recht. Garantie 2016 abgelaufen, haben schnell reagiert, aber nicht mit einem positiven Ergebnis.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Also mich kriegt man nicht mehr auf ein XC Bike


Da ich nicht so technische Sachen fahre, reicht mir ein XC Bike und so viel Kilometer fahre ich im Jahr nicht MTB; 50:50 MTB/Rennrad 6500km


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Finde ich auch  mit der Kraft verbiegt *Martin *alle Carbon Rahmen


*Adolfo*, ich habe mich diesmal für Carbon entschieden , da meine Beinkraft nachgelassen hat  und ich keine Ketten oder XTR Kassetten mehr sprengen kann  und jetzt mal Stevens. Ich lasse mich überraschen nach nur Canyon.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> habe mich diesmal für Carbon entschieden



Das freut mich *Martin  * Willkommen im 29 Kreis


----------



## Tony- (19. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das freut mich *Martin  * Willkommen im 29 Kreis


Ja jetzt wirds erst recht schwierig dem Martin hinterherzukommen..


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2018)

*Anton*, für euch kein Problem dem "Alten Mann" zu folgen  und mal schauen ob ein 29er tatsächlich soviel Vorteile hat oder vielleicht nur gefühlt schneller ist.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> jetzt wirds erst recht schwierig dem Martin hinterherzukommen..



Wir müssen uns jetzt ein E Bike kaufen damit wir dran bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (20. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Anton*, für euch kein Problem dem "Alten Mann" zu folgen  und mal schauen ob ein 29er tatsächlich soviel Vorteile hat oder vielleicht nur gefühlt schneller ist.


29er sind bei mir auch relativ neu, aber ich merk schon den Unterschied wenn ich abwechselnd 27,5 und 29 fahre. Auf Schotter und Aspahlt ist es Jacke wie Hose, aber je verblockter desto besser. Besonders im Harz bei den ganzen Wurzeln und Steinen war ich sehr erstaunt wie gut die großen Räder über alles drüber rollen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ich merk schon den Unterschied wenn ich abwechselnd 27,5 und 29 fahre


*Anton* ich lass mich gern positiv überraschen , aber letztendlich zählen nur die richtigen Beine. Dies sehe ich zwischen mein Alurenner von 2002 und mein Carbonrenner von 2014 und da bin ich auf meinen Reverenzstrecken fürs Triathlontraining die gleichen Schnitte gefahren, trotz neunfach Schaltung mit 52/38er Blatt und ca. 3 Kilo schwerer. Man wird halt alter.
Ein Stahlrahmen kommt durch die schmalen Rohre schon smart rüber; sieht schön aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2018)

*Torsten* am Sonntag nicht auf Tour gewesen. Zu kalt gewesen. Wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag für eine Nordrunde aus, sicherlich was neues für dich dabei. Ich habe einen alten Trail um Waggum wieder reaktiviert und wollte diesen mit einbauen. Das Wetter soll mehr Plusgrade haben als letzten Sonntag und nach Vorhersage trocken bleiben.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> doch leider hatte ich auf der Hälfte der Strecke ein kapitalen Schaden an meinem Heckparallelogramm, da eine Strebe ein Ermüdungsbruch hatte.


Das ist ja echt heftig *Martin*, und du fährst nur Touren und hüpfst nicht irgendwo in Bikeparks herum.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* am Sonntag nicht auf Tour gewesen. Zu kalt gewesen.


Zu kalt, *Martin*? War doch gerademal so um die 0°C herum.
Habe aber die Sonntagsrunde abgesagt, weil ich morgens mit Halsschmerzen und verstopfter Nase aufgewacht bin. Sonntag ging dann nicht viel, ausser Rumschlaffen, leider . Ist aber wieder gut mittlerweile.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag für eine Nordrunde aus


Das könnte klappen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. November 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> fährst nur Touren und hüpfst nicht irgendwo in Bikeparks herum.


Jepp. Habe einen nette Mail an Canyon geschickt und nun halt Stevens.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Zu kalt, *Martin*? War doch gerademal so um die 0°C herum.


Ich fand es frisch.  Man muss sich erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen und schön dass es dich nicht erwischt hat. Ich hatte letzte Woche auch ein kurzen Anflug, hab aber doch noch die Kurve gekriegt.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Das könnte klappen!


...wäre super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2018)

Wir sind zurück. Dank an meine Begleiter, Markus, Ole und Thore, ihr seit auch bei so einem Wetter dabei. Niesel war gegen 10 Uhr Geschichte und man musste sich wieder auf nassen Untergrund einrichten mit etwas weniger Grip und mehr Treten, aber von Matsch weit entfernt.


 
Die Strecke hatte 42 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter und einem Trailanteil von 20 Kilometern und bei Bevenrode ein wenig Neuland auf meinem alten/neuen Trail; wurde wohl schon öfter genutzt, war gut zu erkennen.
Von Bevenrode ging es Richtung Waggum, Querum, Kralenriede und Schloßberg zur Hansestrasse.


 

 

 
Von dort ging es Auf den Ikea-Trail und immer noch alles frei und die zweite Abfahrt wurde wohl zwischenzeitlich auch von anderen genutzt. Die Linie war schon gut ausgefahren und es wurden z.T. schöne Laubhaufen erzeugt durch die gebremsten Räder.
Die Jungs haben gut von hinten gedrückt, deshalb etwas weniger Fotos, aber bald ist Waffengleichheit.
Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2018)

*Torsten* konntest Du dich noch aufraffen.
*Jana*, mit Chris auf Tour gewesen. Steffi hat heute pausiert. Leichtes Kratzen im Hals.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2018)

So, mein neues Rad ist da.  Bischen auf dem Hof gefahren und man sitzt anders als auf meinem 26er Hardtail. Wiegt jetzt mit Anbauten 12,5 kg.


Fully habe ich zerlegt und alle leichten Bauteile im Hardtail verbaut; Bremsanlage, Sattelstütze und Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau. Jetzt wiegt es 10,5 Kilo.


----------



## ogoe (26. November 2018)

Sieht schnell,aus. Werden wir testen.
Darf das denn im Schlamm bewegt werden,oder Mimimi


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2018)

Jetzt noch Schläuche raus und Dichtmilch rein dann bist du in der Gegenwart angekommen Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (26. November 2018)

Glückwunsch *Martin *
Das muss wie ein Zeitsprung für dich sein  viel Spaß damit  
Hamburger Hersteller


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Sieht schnell,aus. Werden wir testen.
> Darf das denn im Schlamm bewegt werden,oder Mimim


*Ole*, ich will es hoffen und fürs andere ist es gebaut; kann nicht rosten.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Schläuche raus und Dichtmilch rein dann bist du in der Gegenwart angekommen Martin.


*Anton*, ich versuche es erstmal herkömmlich und nehme vielleicht Latexschläuche.


Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das muss wie ein Zeitsprung für dich sein  viel Spaß damit
> Hamburger Hersteller


Adolfo mal schauen und ist ein Hamburgwappen drauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. November 2018)

Heute mal das trockene Wetter genutzt und eine sportive Runde um Waggum, Kralenriede und Bienrode gemacht. Gefühlt ist man schneller unterwegs, gerade bei den huckligen Streckenabschnitte laufen die großen Räder besser rüber und man hat etwas mehr Grip in den schnellen Kurven. Bei schnellen Richtungswechsel folgt das Rad erstaunlich gut; wahrscheinlich durch den etwas breiteren Lenker wird dies etwas kompensiert. Ich werde mal die Winterchallange 2019 mit beiden Räder fahren und sollte der Untergrund gleich sein, kann man sicherlich ein besseres Fazit ziehen, ob ein 29er schneller ist. Gegen Ende hatte ich noch ein kurzen Schreck, da der Lenker sich verdreht hatte. Die Schrauben waren nicht fest genug angezogen, hätte man vor der Fahrt nochmal kontrollieren sollen.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. November 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> werde mal die Winterchallange 2019 mit beiden Räder fahren und sollte der Untergrund gleich sein, kann man sicherlich ein besseres Fazit ziehen, ob ein 29er schneller ist.



Schön das du endlich in den Genuss kommst ein 29 er zufahren 
Sicherlich hat ein 29 seine Vorteile 
Aber  großartig schneller ist man  damit glaube ich nicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Aber großartig schneller ist man damit glaube ich nicht


...nur mit Motor oder besseren Beinen.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* konntest Du dich noch aufraffen.


*Martin*, ich melde mich mal zurück aus dem Vorweihnachtsstreß.
Bin Sonntag Nachmittag nochmal losgezogen.
Weil die es drohte bald dunkel zu werden wurde es nur eine schnelle Runde ohne großen Trailanteil.
Ich war also mal wieder Richtung Tankumsee unterwegs.
Die Furt draußen bei Ribbesbüttel ist immer noch trocken!


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So, mein neues Rad ist da.


*Martin*, sehr sehr schönes Radl .
29 steht Dir auch besser bei Deiner Größe finde ich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag Nachmittag nochmal losgezogen.


*Torsten* dann warst Du ja doch noch auf Tour und einmal um Gifhorn , sicherlich auch knapp 40 Kilometer. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> 29 steht Dir auch besser bei Deiner Größe finde ich.


Danke . Bei dem Model werden die größeren Rahmen mit 29er gefahren und die kleineren Rahmen mit 27,5, was auch sinnvoll ist.
Ich bin gestern aber nochmal die 2019 Challange mit meinem 26er Hardtail gefahren und konnte meine Zeit aus dem September mit dem alten Fully noch unterbieten. Mal sehen was mit dem 29er noch geht. 
Leider haben wieder paar MTB Neider ein paar Hindernisse eingebaut; sind z.T. überfahrbar, aber werde ich noch bereinigen. Alex hatte uns informiert, dass auch im Elm so nee Leute wieder am Werk sind und Strecken verbauen. Ich weis nicht was in solchen Leuten im Kopf rum geht, da so was im Dunkeln schon ins Auge gehen kann.


----------



## roundround (2. Dezember 2018)

Als Ex-Braunschweiger melde ich mich hier mal kurz:

Falls ihr 2019 ein paar Tage Auszeit im Wald braucht:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/har...-09-2018-9-00-uhr.832498/page-7#post-15622770

Ich würde mich freuen ein paar vertraute Gesichter wieder zu sehen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (2. Dezember 2018)

@Oberhutzel
Mit dem neuen Ofen sollteste für heisige Verhältnisse alles richtig gemacht haben. Da schnalze ich mal zustimmend mit der Zunge.
Mir gefällt zu dem deine kritisch abwartende Haltung.
Über 120mm Federweg braucht man hier doch in der Praxis ehrlich gesagt eigentlich nicht. Über 100mm ist schon alles Luxus und bedingt Techniken die Kiste nicht zum Schaukeln und Einsacken zu bringen. Modern trendy abfahrtsorientierte Geometrien von Trailbikes braucht man in unseren Gefilden genauso wenig, zumal die Kisten durch das ganze Technikgerümpel, mit dem die meisten eh überfordert sind, nur schwerer und anfälliger werden. Aber den Berghoch ist ja heute leidlich unmodern geworden. Hier braucht man eher auf Vortrieb ausgerichtete Bikes.......da passt ne Marathongeo und -ausrichtung perfekt. Schmeiß 2-fach runter und Du hast eine richtige Trailwaffe.
Nen breite Lenke als Hebel brauchen die Teile, weil das 29er träger ist und Vorbauten kurz sind. Damit steigt aber auch die Gefahr irgendwo abseits von Waldautobahnen einzufädeln. Wenn man bedenkt, welche Ranken manchmal in den Trails hängen oder die jungen Buchen(stangen) noch dicht stehen. Wo es eng wird, ist,wäre dann 26" wieder überlegen.
Ich bin mal auf deine weiteren Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## DerFrieda (3. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nah, habt ihr den heutigen Tag nochmals genutzt, das MTB auszuführen. Ich habe beide Zweiräder nochmal genutzt; mit Motor und ohne.
> Die *Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2019* steht und ist jetzt frei und ich hoffe die Herbststürme machen nicht wieder alles zunichte.
> Schon mal ein paar Eckdaten; 29 Kilometer lang, ca. 200 Höhenmeter. Die Anstiege und Abfahrten sind etwas länger als 2018.
> Anhang anzeigen 777545
> *Torsten* am Dienstag hat es ja leider nicht geklappt. Wart ihr am Sonntag auf Tour oder ins Wasser gefallen.




Hallo, die 2018er Winterchallenge kenne ich.

Wo finde ich denn die Runde für die 2019er Challenge? Würde ich gerne mal abfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2018)

roundround schrieb:


> Als Ex-Braunschweiger melde ich mich hier mal kurz:


*Nils* super. Sehr schönes Tourtagebuch und super Bilder dabei. Abenteuer pur; die Flußüberquerung der Selke, der Hammer. 


roundround schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen ein paar vertraute Gesichter wieder zu sehen.


Ich glaube es sind welche dabei, Falk,Ole und Thore , um mal drei zu nennen , die solche Etappen von 100 Kilometer und 2000 Höhenmeter schaffen und dies an vier Tagen. Die bepackten Drahtesel erinnern mich an meine Motorradtouren in den 80ziger in den Alpen, da sahen die Kräder ähnlich aus.


 
... hatte ich noch Haare auf dem Kopf.
In deiner neuen Heimat auch ähnlichen Anschluß mit dem MTB gefunden?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Ofen sollteste für heisige Verhältnisse alles richtig gemacht haben.


Danke.


Edith L. schrieb:


> Über 100mm ist schon alles Luxus


Da gebe ich Dir recht für Braunschweig reichen 100mm; aber für Harz und ggf. Deister braucht jemand wie ich mit weniger Fahrtechnik die 20mm. Ich denke immer nur an *Jan* , den Fahrtechniker; der brauchte gar kein Federweg, der ist überall drüber, auch über ein Golf von der Seite.


Edith L. schrieb:


> Schmeiß 2-fach runter und Du hast eine richtige Trailwaffe.


Zweifach aber ich extra gewählt, um auch Anstiege im Harz oder ggf. mal wieder die Alpen zu knacken. Man hat mehr Spielraum und 11fach ist sicherlich wartungsfreier und deutlich preiswerter als 12 fach und mittlerweile gibt es 11-46 Kassetten oder auch 11-50 und mit 26/36 vorn, kann man auch mal 80 Umdrehungen treten, wenn es schneller vorangeht und entspricht besser meiner RR Trittfrequenz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die Runder für die 2019er Cahellenge? Würde ich gerne mal abfahren.


*Torsten*, die kannst Du auch noch nicht finden , denn die wird erst am 1. Januar 2019 veröffentlich mit dem Saisonbeginn, um euch zu motivieren.
Habe heute nochmal alles frei gemacht und eigentlich steht jetzt die Runde , wenn nicht wieder jemand ärgert. Torsten hier mal das Höhenprofil der Strecke.


----------



## DerFrieda (3. Dezember 2018)

Oh ok...dann konnte ich ja bisher nix finden. 

Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2018)

Für kurz entschlossene. Wir starten um 18 Uhr aus dem Prinzenpark am "Löwengarten" zu einer 27 Kilometer Abendrunde. Falls Interesse, einfach vorbei schauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2018)

ogoe schrieb:


> Darf das denn im Schlamm bewegt werden,oder Mimimi


*Ole*, heute ging es durch den Matsch . Die Tour war heute von unten etwas feucht und ein wenig schlammig. *Morris, Mario und Jana* hat Laune gemacht mit euch durch die Nacht zu sausen. Morris und Mario ihr habt die Strecke gut ausgeleuchtet; nur mein Schlagschatten hat die Trails etwas verdunkelt. Jana super drauf, waren zügig unterwegs und paar Kilometer mehr gefahren als ich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Dezember 2018)

*Torsten* wart ihr bei dem Wetter am Sonntag auch faul  oder mit Regensachen geht alles.  Heute mal eine meiner nächsten Nordrunden mit dem neuen Rad erkundet; jetzt mal ein Avatarbild in der freien Natur und nicht im geweißten Keller. Habe wieder einen neuen Trail am Kanal zwischen Bechtsbüttel und Abbesbüttel gefunden; denn kannte ich noch nicht.


 
Die Trails im Norden sind trotz der letzten Regenfälle gut zu fahren; Dank des Laubs.


 
Macht sich in der Wildnis ganz gut.


----------



## Schnubs (11. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wart ihr bei dem Wetter am Sonntag auch faul  oder mit Regensachen geht alles.  Heute mal eine meiner nächsten Nordrunden mit dem neuen Rad erkundet; jetzt mal ein Avatarbild in der freien Natur und nicht im geweißten Keller. Habe wieder einen neuen Trail am Kanal zwischen Bechtsbüttel und Abbesbüttel gefunden; denn kannte ich noch nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 803789
> Die Trails im Norden sind trotz der letzten Regenfälle gut zu fahren; Dank des Laubs.
> Anhang anzeigen 803790
> ...



Einfach ein tolles Bike Martin deine Rakete


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Dezember 2018)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Einfach ein tolles Bike Martin deine Rakete


*Jana*, danke, fährt sich auch super. Hast heute gefehlt, denn dann wären wieder so schnell unterwegs gewesen wie letzten Dienstag. Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, wenn das Wetter passt?


Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf deine weiteren Erfahrungen gespannt!


*Edith* man sitzt beim 29er irgendwie im Rad und man durchfährt z.B. Gräben deutlich besser als mit dem 26er. Den Graben an der Wabe hätte ich mit meinem 26er nicht gewagt, auch wenn ich im Dunkeln an einem Wurzelabsatz hängengeblieben bin.


----------



## Edith L. (11. Dezember 2018)

Okay, das hört sich nach stabileren Lauf durch höhere Kreiselkräfte an! Wie agil bzw träger ist das Bike im Vergleich, wenn es winkelig/eng wird?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Wie agil bzw träger ist das Bike im Vergleich, wenn es winkelig/eng wird?


... das wollte ich diesen Sonntag mal im Lechlumer Holz testen, da habe ich einen winkligen Trail im Bereich des Schieferberges mit eingebunden, um das Kurvenverhalten mal zu erproben. Leider werden bei diesem Untergrund die Räder nicht so gut rollen und damit die eingeschränkte Wendigkeit nicht so zu Geltung kommen, aber Abstriche wird man zum 26er machen müssen.


----------



## Edith L. (12. Dezember 2018)

Na, da geht es teilweise wirklich eng zu oder besser, da muss man auch mal lenken und um die "Ecken" winkeln.
Die Abstriche sollen mit kürzeren Vorbauten und breiteren Lenkern kompenziert werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Die Abstriche sollen mit kürzeren Vorbauten und breiteren Lenkern kompenziert werden.


Das Stevens hat ein 760mm Lenker und mein Hardtail 26er einen 700mm. Der Vorbau ist auch deutlich kürzer, von 120mm auf 80mm reduziert.  Mal schauen wie ich um die Ecken komme und ob ich zwischen den Bäumen hängen bleibe.


----------



## Edith L. (14. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal wieder Interessantes zum Thema 26er vs 29er! Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht!

Btw: Wie kann ich eigentlich kompensiert mit "z" schreiben? Unglaublich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (14. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wart ihr bei dem Wetter am Sonntag auch faul


*Martin*, selbstverständlich war ich unterwegs, leider nur eine kleine Gifhorn-Runde, weil ich Samstagabend gefeiert habe und spät losgefahren bin , und Sonntag am Nachmittag schon wieder familiäre Termine anlagen.
Die Wege im Wald waren ordentlich matschig.
Und die Furt draußen bei Ribbesbüttel an der Hehlenriede hat wieder Wasser...





Die beiden letzten Freitage bin ich nach Feierabend im Dunkeln einen Teil meiner Asphalt-Winterrunde gefahren, um in Bewegung zu bleiben. Heute hat es leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute mal eine meiner nächsten Nordrunden mit dem neuen Rad erkundet


Sehr schön *Martin*, Du warst in der Woche bei Tageslicht auf den Hometrails unterwegs. Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist mein letzter Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr, vielleicht schaffe ich das danach auch mal.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Habe wieder einen neuen Trail am Kanal zwischen Bechtsbüttel und Abbesbüttel gefunden


 Muss ich unbedingt mal fahren, klasse dass Du immer noch neue Trails findest. 
Und den Weg ab der Kanalbrücke bei Abbesbüttel bin ich nach meiner Verletzung dort auch noch nicht wieder gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht!


Stimmt , aber ich glaube das Stevens deckt für meine Fahrtechnik ein sehr großen Teil ab und zweifach finde ich für mich ideal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> selbstverständlich war ich unterwegs


Torsten, super.  Ich habe gekniffen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die Wege im Wald waren ordentlich matschig.


...kann ich nur bestätigen. Am Dienstag hat der Untergrund gebremst und die Rocket Ron hatten nur mäßig Grip vorn und hinten. Super mal wieder paar Wasserdurchfahrten.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Und den Weg ab der Kanalbrücke bei Abbesbüttel bin ich nach meiner Verletzung dort auch noch nicht wieder gefahren.


Ich auch nicht, aber die beiden könnte man schön verknüpfen. Hier eine kleine Runde, die ich auf die schnelle mal zusammengebaut habe, um alles schön zu verbinden. Immerhin 10 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil auf 20 Kilometer und ca. 100 Höhenmeter. Werde ich in kürze mal abfahren und auf Komoot hochladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist mein letzter Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr, vielleicht schaffe ich das danach auch mal.


Ich habe zwischen den Feiertagen frei. Vielleicht schaffen wir was gemeinsam.


----------



## Schnubs (16. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jana*, danke, fährt sich auch super. Hast heute gefehlt, denn dann wären wieder so schnell unterwegs gewesen wie letzten Dienstag. Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, wenn das Wetter passt?
> 
> 
> 
> Guten Morgen Martin, ich bin zwar wach aber der Restalkohol ist definitiv zu hoch für heute.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2018)

*Jana* , passiert. Adolfo hatte kein Restalkohol, dem war es zu kalt. Da bist Du aus einem anderen Holz geschnitzt. Wir wollen am 27.12 nochmal eine Jahresabschlußfahrt machen und wenn sich paar Einsteiger finden, würde ich im Norden fahren; sonst, wenn das Wetter passt, vielleicht in Salzgitter starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2018)

Sind zurück. Dank erstmal für eure Begleitung und wir trotzten der Kälte  und konnten die trockenen Trails rocken, denn die Räder sind super gerollt. Die Strecke von 37 Kilometer ging durch Mascherode und Lechlumer Holz und gefühlt nur auf Trails unterwegs. Zwischen den beiden Wäldern auf den Freiflächen hat man den scharfen Wind schon im Gesicht gespürt und gegen Ende wurde mein rechtes Daum doch etwas steif und das Schalten ging schwerer.


 
Großes Lob an Kevin. Mit dem Fati super dabei wesen und wir waren nicht bummeln. Stefan Du bist ja verrückt. Vor unserer MTB Tour nochmal vorweg im Dunkeln mit dem Renner auf Tour, um in 2018 noch die 18000 Kilometer zu knacken . Ich habe dieses Jahr nicht mal die Hälfte.
Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Du warst in der Woche bei Tageslicht auf den Hometrails unterwegs.


*Torsten*, ich bin heute die vorgeplante Runde abgefahren und habe sie auf Komoot hochgeladen. Die technische Passage könnte man, wie ich beschrieben habe, auch umfahren. Die Runde kannst Du ja mal mit deiner Röttgesbütteler Truppe oder mit deiner Sonntagsbegleitung abfahren.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/53210246


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (23. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe zwischen den Feiertagen frei. Vielleicht schaffen wir was gemeinsam.


*Martin*, am 27.12. könnte ich mitfahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, ich bin heute die vorgeplante Runde abgefahren und habe sie auf Komoot hochgeladen.


Super *Martin*, bin am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde gefahren und habe den neuen Trail gleich eingebaut.
Nachdem ich am letzten Wochenende nicht gefahren bin war der Wiedereinstieg nach 10 Tagen echt hart. Habe gut 15 km gebraucht um wieder rund zu "laufen". Ist am Ende eine sehr schöne Runde geworden mit den Trails bei Eickhorst, Thune, Bechtsbüttel, Meiner Teiche und dem kurzen Trail bei Rötgesbüttel.

Am Mittellandkanal


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Dezember 2018)

Heute lief es dann schon besser, kleine Wolfsburg-Runde mit meinem Kumpel...
Ja, wir haben einige Trails ausgelassen, die Trails bei Mörse und den Schleusentrail.
Hat so auch gereicht bei klebrigem Boden und Gegenwind zurück ab Fallersleben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, am 27.12. könnte ich mitfahren.


*Torsten*, super. Ich freue mich, dass es nochmal in diesem Jahr klappt und ich werde heute noch eine Einladung rausschicken. Die Strecke hat 38 Kilometer mit ca. 18 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfade und sicherlich viel Neuland für dich dabei; sind auch paar Trails dabei, die ich erst vor kurzen entdeckt habe.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> war der Wiedereinstieg nach 10 Tagen echt hart


Torsten habe es auch etwas schleifen lassen  werde aber heute nochmal eine kurze Runde drehen. Die Reifen sehen ja lecker aus; von rollen kann man da nicht mehr reden. Da habt ihr ja am 20.12 den neuen Trail schön mit eingefügt und die Streckenführung um Eickhorst ist perfekt.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> bei klebrigem Boden und Gegenwind zurück ab Fallersleben.


Am 16.12 ging es bei uns mit dem klebrigen Boden, aber auf den Freiflächen musste man auch gut kämpfen. Ich werde am 28.12 nochmal die Winterchallange 2019 abfahren und paar Fotos machen für die Orientierung, damit man manche Traileinfahrten besser findet und die technischen Einlagen dokumentieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten allen, die diesen Thread mitverfolgen oder etwas zu betragen. Ich hoffe alle Wünsche sind in Erfüllung gegangen.

Torsten, ich bin gestern mal einfach so um Waggum gefahren und keine feste Route genommen und so findet man nur Neuland, wenn man nicht immer bekannte Strecken fährt.
Hier warst Du ja auch am Donnerstag. Ich habe die Einfahrt zum hinteren Kanaltrail etwas frei gelegt.



Ich war mit dem Stevens unterwegs und hier ein Trail der nicht in meinen Karten dokumentiert ist und für dich sicherlich auch nicht bekannt sein wird.



Heute nochmal eine kurze Runde mit Werkzeug um Waggum gestartet, damit das Weihnachtessen nicht so ansetzt und habe einen Trail zu den Steilklippen bei der Kieskuhle bei Abbesbüttel gefunden; geht dort gut bergab. Das Baumhindernis meiner letzten Komootstrecke ist jetzt auch Geschichte.



Bis zum 27.12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (25. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten allen, die diesen Thread mitverfolgen oder etwas zu betragen. Ich hoffe alle Wünsche sind in Erfüllung gegangen.



Vielen Danke Martin 
Ich habe mein Geschenk ja schon vor Weihnachten bekommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Geschenk ja schon vor Weihnachten bekommen


Da war wohl jemand ganz artig.
Sind denn morgen die Temperaturen für unseren Portogiesen warm genug oder wird gekniffen.
Torsten hier noch ein Blick von den Steilklippen bei der Kieskuhle bei Abbesbüttel.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sind denn morgen die Temperaturen für unseren Portogiesen warm genug oder wird gekniffen.



Morgen bei 7 Grad könnte ich mir das schon gut vorstellen  habe vom Weihnachtsmann noch eine warme Unterhose und Söckchen bekommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Morgen bei 7 Grad könnte ich mir das schon gut vorstellen  habe vom Weihnachtsmann noch eine warme Unterhose und Söckchen bekommen


*Adolfo* mit neuer Ausrüstung kann ja nichts einfrieren und Du würdest nicht beim Saison-Abschluß fehlen ; wären wir vielleicht zu acht.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Dezember 2018)

*Martin*, dir auch frohe Weihnachten und allen die hier mitlesen auch, wenn auch etwas verspätet.
Super Idee mit der Jahresabschlusstour, wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Dezember 2018)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten hier noch ein Blick von den Steilklippen bei der Kieskuhle bei Abbesbüttel.


Echt cool *Martin*, da war ich noch nie!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2018)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Super Idee mit der Jahresabschlusstour, wir sehen uns morgen.


Danke und freue mich, dass wir gemeinsam noch eine Tour drehen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Echt cool *Martin*, da war ich noch nie!


...kannte ich vorher auch noch nicht, dass das Loch dort so tief ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2018)

Wir sind von unserer Abschlußfahrt 2018 zurück und besten Dank für die gute Beteiligung. Die Strecke hatte 37 Kilometer mit ca. 225 Höhenmeter und es waren etwa 15 Kilometer Trails und Wiesenpfade eingebunden. Es hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch und eine sehr harmonische Gruppe wo alle ein Augenmerk auf die Mitfahrer haben. Ein besonders Lob an Torsten, super gefahren und wir waren schon zügig unterwegs, aber auch ich musste z.T. beißen, gerade bei den Trailabschnitten die von Wildschweinen zerwühlt wurden.


 
Ich glaube die Strecke hatte wieder alles was MTB fahren ausmacht und die Trails waren noch gut zu fahren, trotz der letzten Regenfälle und eine Wasserdurchfahrt war ja schon dabei und mit meinem 26er wäre ich wohl hängen geblieben.


 

 

 
Bischen Technik war auch dabei und sicherlich wieder Neuland. Weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und nicht zu viele Vorsätze sich vornehmen; vielleicht einen, 2019 wieder oder das erste mal dabei sein, wenn wir auf Tour gehen.


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Dezember 2018)

Am Ende des Jahres waren wir noch ganz oben


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Am Ende des Jahres waren wir noch ganz oben


Super Jungs. Adolfo, warst ja mit der Rakete oben. Bei Schnee kann es nicht dreckig werden.
Habe mich heute auch nochmal bei dem Niesel und Nebel auf den Weg gemacht und die Winterchallange nochmal abgefahren und Fotos zur Orientierung gemacht; leider ein neue Baumleicher auf der Strecke , aber kann man umfahren. Da könnt ihr aber gut mit dem Matsch kämpfen, denn der ist leider wieder da.


 

 
Kommt gut rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2019)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und alles Gute für 2019. Ich wünsche euch allen eine unfallfrei Saison und dass wir wieder in diesem Jahr einige Touren gemeinsam bestreiten.

Ein neues Jahr und damit wollen wir an unsere Tradition anschließen dies mit der "Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2019" einläuten. Ich hoffe die Streckenführung gefällt.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2343743?in=user


 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo Torsten. Ich hoffe Du bist gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und hast ggf. schon die Saison 2019 begonnen, denn ich war leider wegen des Wetters etwas untätig. Wir werden uns morgen durch den Matsch kämpfen.
Bei der Winterchallange waren schon welche fleißig und haben bei dem neuen Hindernis zwei Anfahrrampen gebaut. Jetzt hat man zwei Möglichkeiten, denn jemand hat die Schranke geöffnet.


----------



## NuriB (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo ,
wollte mal fragen ob ihr noch Leute für eure Touren aufnehmt.
Ich komme aus Salzgitter und möchte nach meiner Prüfungsphase wieder aufs Rad steigen.
Neue Gesichter und Strecken kennenlernen, würde mir da sehr gelegen kommen.

Viele Grüße
Nuri


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2019)

NuriB schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> wollte mal fragen ob ihr noch Leute für eure Touren aufnehmt.


Kein Problem. Einfach deine Mailadresse mir PN zuschicken und ich nehme dich in den Verteiler mit auf. Salzgitter, super Revier. Habe schon zwei Strecken für 2019 geplant.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2019)

Wir haben heute die Saison 2019 gemeinsam eingeläutet . Das Wetter hat gepasst bis zum Ziel von oben trocken geblieben und die Trails waren doch nicht so matschig wie gedacht, doch paar Wasserpassagen waren dabei. Danke erst mal für eure Begleitung und für die rege Teilnahme.


 
Bei den Wasserdurchfahrten alle trocken geblieben und nicht so doll eingesaut.


 
Leider zwei Kilometer vor dem Ende hat Mario wieder zu viel Kraft gehabt und die Pedale abgetreten , aber Markus mit Unterstützung ist uns mit Mario fast weggefahren. Im Windschatten gerade so dran geblieben. Paar Bilder wieder auf meiner Profilseite und euch allen ein schönes Restwochenden. Gruss auch an die Rennradgruppe vom Schöppenstedter Turm. Ich hoffe nicht zu doll durchgefroren nach der Tour. Harte Jungs und Mädels am Start; ich wäre wohl erfroren auf freier Pläne und Gegenwind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2019)

Ein Bild fehlt ja noch von unserem Titan mit Pedal.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Januar 2019)

Schöner Start heute Martin  hat wie immer Mega Spaß gemacht


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten. Ich hoffe Du bist gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und hast ggf. schon die Saison 2019 begonnen


Hallo *Martin*, na klar, ich bin gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und gleich am 01.01. in die Radelsaison 2019 eingestiegen.
Am späten Nachmittag auf einer gekürzten Variante meiner Winter-Asphaltrunde.
Der Wind war schon hart und ich habe aus Sorge vor herabfallenden Ästen die Runde abgekürzt.


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Januar 2019)

Heut war ich mit meinem Sonntagsrunden-Kumpel und meinem Nachbarn unterwegs.
Richtung Gifhorn-Winkel in die Fahle Heide zur Borg an der Aller (schöne Option für eine deiner nächsten Gifhorn-Runden, *Martin*), durch die Wittkopsberge, zum Heidesee und zum Waldsee.
War eine schöne Runde mit dreckigen und anstrengenden Trails.

Schlatt (abflussloser kleiner See) in der Fahlen Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *Martin*, na klar, ich bin gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und gleich am 01.01. in die Radelsaison 2019 eingestiegen


*Torsten*, super und ich habe von dir nichts anderes erwartet.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Richtung Gifhorn-Winkel in die Fahle Heide zur Borg an der Aller (schöne Option für eine deiner nächsten Gifhorn-Runden, *Martin*), durch die Wittkopsberge, zum Heidesee und zum Waldsee.


Danke für die Info, denn den Bereich um den Schlatt kenne ich noch nicht; habe ich aber gleich dokumentiert. Bei eurer nächsten Tour könntest Du nochmal testen ob der Trail parallel zum Verbindungsweg vom Schlatt zum Allerkanal geht.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heut war ich mit meinem Sonntagsrunden-Kumpel und meinem Nachbarn unterwegs.


Super zu dritt. Dann seit ihr jetzt ja eine Gruppe und Markus kann sich vielleicht mit einer größeren Gruppenstärke anfreunden.
Auf dem letzten Foto sehe ich dass dein Nachbar mit Fahrradständer ( ich wollte es schon anders sagen  ); kann ungesund werden im Gelände.
Den Trail vom Heidesee kann man sicherlich anderes rum etwas flowiger fahren, da der Anstieg kürzer ist und nicht über 13% kommt.



Vielleicht in zwei Wochen im Norden, da habe ich wieder Neuland eingebunden; was ich im Dezember gefunden habe und dann wollte ich endlich den Trailabschnitt an den Meinerteichen fahren, den ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2019)

*Torsten* war heute trotz des Sauwetters bei den Meinerteichen, um die nächste Tour ein wenig vorzubereiten. Die nächsten Touren werden wohl etwas schlammiger werden und der Westwind war heute auf den Freiflächen mit dem Regen etwas unangenehm.


 


 
Morgen mit den Raketen die Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2019.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2019)

Winterchallange 2019 heute gemeinsam bei besten Wetter und Untergrund abgefahren. Eduard ich übereiche Dir erstmal den Pokal für die weiteste Anreise; Einsatz pur. Bei Regen ging es um 10 Uhr vom Parkplatz los. Vom Start aus spurte Thore gleich los und Ole mit Marko im Windschatten; die Jungs waren nach zwei Kilometer nicht mehr zu halten. 


 
Ich glaube die Strecke verlangt alles ab und bei einem Graben hat es mich kurz geschmissen, denn die Aufmerksamkeit leidet etwas bei dem Puls. Eduard hatte leider den Anschluß bei den Führenden verloren und wir konnten die letzten 12 Kilometer gemeinsam kämpfen und leiden. Zur Zeit geht bei mir niocht mehr, aber die Saison hat ja erst begonnen. Am Ende war es für Eduard und mir 1:44:03 und unsere Raketen haben die 1:30 geknackt.
Ich hoffe euch hat die neue Strecke gefallen und ihr musstet auch ans Limit gehen. Trag mal eure Zeiten unter dem Bild ein, wobei Thore eine Solozeit hat; er war sicherlich die ganze Zeit im Wind.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2343743?in=user




Die Sauna danach hat gut getan. Adolfo wir nochmal gemeinsam.
*Torsten* auch bei dem Schietwetter unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Luisfigo (13. Januar 2019)

Respekt meine tapferen Reiter 
Bei so einen Untergrund zieht es jeden die Kraft aus den Beinen

Martin wir rocken die Strecke auch noch zusammen


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei eurer nächsten Tour könntest Du nochmal testen ob der Trail parallel zum Verbindungsweg vom Schlatt zum Allerkanal geht.


Hallo *Martin*, ich meine ich bin den Weg schonmal gefahren. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit nochmal überprüfen.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Foto sehe ich dass dein Nachbar mit Fahrradständer


Ich hatte ihm schonmal gesagt, das sowas uncool ist.
Habe ihn diese Woche nochmal darauf angesprochen, mal sehen ob das Ding beim nächsten Mal ab ist.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Den Trail vom Heidesee kann man sicherlich anderes rum etwas flowiger fahren, da der Anstieg kürzer ist und nicht über 13% kommt.


*Martin*, der Trail den wir hin zum Heidesee gefahren sind, ist wirklich schöner.
Die Rampen über die Düne sind von beiden Seiten eine echte Aufgabe trotz 3hm Unterschied.
Wichtig ist, am Waldrand immer links halten. Es gibt dort diverse in der Karte nicht dokumentierte Wege. Die genauere Erkundung habe ich auf der todo-Liste
Zurück haben wir die Warmduschervariante über Hauptwege genommen. Da ist deine Strecke eine schöne Alternative.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* auch bei dem Schietwetter unterwegs gewesen.


*Martin*, ja wir waren heute unterwegs, fast ausschließlich auf breiten Wegen bis auf kleine Trailabschnitte bei Isenbüttel und südlich von Ehmen.
Das Wasser auf der Strecke und teilweise von oben, der Schlamm und der Wind waren echt heftig, aber schön wars trotzdem.
Zum Ende hin haben die paar km auf dem Feldweg zwischen Wedelheine und Meine nochmal echt reingehauen, schlammiger Untergrund und strammer Gegenwind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (13. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Winterchallange 2019 heute gemeinsam bei besten Wetter und Untergrund abgefahren.


Respekt @alle, war bei den Bedingungen heute bestimmt eine Herausforderung !


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ja wir waren heute unterwegs


Harte Jungs. Ich wollte erst nicht, hatte mich dann aber doch spontan noch entschlossen und es war die richtige Entscheidung.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit nochmal überprüfen.


Torsten wäre super; hat aber keine Eile da ich die 60 Kilometerrunde eh erst in der Hauptsaison fahren würde, aber den Abschnitt könnte man mit einpflegen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Es gibt dort diverse in der Karte nicht dokumentierte Wege.


...ist für mich auch noch viel Neuland dabei, aber könnte man in der Hauptsaison nochmal eine reine Gifhornrunde gemeinsam starten, wie letztes Jahr.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> zwischen Wedelheine und Meine nochmal echt reingehauen, schlammiger Untergrund und strammer Gegenwind.


...mit dem Gegenwind (Südwestwind) mussten wir auch auf der Challange von Veltheim nach Sickte kämpfen und trotz Betonuntergrund hat der gebremst.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Respekt @alle, war bei den Bedingungen heute bestimmt eine Herausforderung !


Danke, meine Beine hatte ich gemerkt und nach oben war leider keine Luft mehr; aber sowas hat auch mal was Gutes, wenn man als Guide mal wieder miterlebt, wie es ist, wenn man selbst Schließender ist und wie sich dies anfühlt.
Vielleicht nächsten Sonntag gemeinsam im Norden oder wieder einen schönen Erlebnisbericht.


----------



## NuriB (20. Januar 2019)

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder auf dem Brocken gewesen


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2019)

*Nuri* super ; bei dem Schnee kann mal aber sicherlich nur von Schierke über die Brockenstrasse den höchsten Berg im Harz bezwingen oder sind Trails fahrbar.
Ich wollte ja heute auch eine Tour im Norden starten, aber am Donnerstagabend hat mich eine Erkältung erwischt. Als guter Arbeitnehmer habe ich noch Freitag und Samstag gekämpft und jetzt ist gesundschlafen angesagt. Ich hoffe wir können am nächsten Sonntag durchstarten.
*Torsten*, schade dass es heute nicht geklappt hat, hätte ja gut gepasst, da deine Mitstreiter nicht konnten; wäre sicherlich wieder etwas Neuland dabei gewesen. Bist Du heute noch bei dem super Wetter los; etwas frisch, aber trocken.


----------



## NuriB (20. Januar 2019)

Jap, ich bin von Schierke aus die Brockenstraße hochgefahren. Die Trails habe ich aufgrund des Schnees nicht probiert. War aber auch so eine sehr rutschige Angelegenheit. 

Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung, erhol dich gut


----------



## Schnubs (20. Januar 2019)

Ich melde mich auch mal im Forum zurück. Hab die Winterchallenge mal angetestet, aber das mit dem Meter hoch Schlamm ist nicht meine Welt . Dafür wurde ich im Elm mit Schnee verwöhnt. Gute Besserung Martin. Bis Sonntag vielleicht


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Januar 2019)

Ich war auch nicht untätig. Gestern 40km mit dem Cyclocrosser Richtung Wolfsburg und heute 30km mit dem Liegerad gemütlich nach Braunschweig. Fotos gab es keine. Wollte lieber fahren und das Panorama genießen.
@ Martin: Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2019)

Danke für eure Genesungswünsche  und ich hoffe die Bronchitis ist nicht zu hartnäckig.


NuriB schrieb:


> War aber auch so eine sehr rutschige Angelegenheit.


Ohne Spikes sicherlich grenzwertig und unsere Brockenbezwinger vom 31.12.18 hatten ähnliche Gripprobleme.


Schnubs schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal im Forum zurück.


*Jana*, super von Dir zu hören und schön dass Du die Winterchallange trotz Matschkampf gemeistert hast  und zur Zeit bei dem Untergrund muss man manchmal beißen, aber soll ja auch ein wenig herausfordernd sein. An manchen Passagen haben meine Reifen auch durchgedreht. Schöne Winterlandschaft im Elm, aber dort wird es auf den Trails ähnlich aussehen.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich war auch nicht untätig.


*Thomas* alle fleißig, die neue Saison einzuläuten. Ich bin ja wieder im März auf ein wenig Trainingslager bei Plus 20°.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Dafür wurde ich im Elm mit Schnee verwöhnt.


Jana ein kleiner Nachtrag zu deinem ersten Bild. Wenn ich glaube dies war dein Fotostandpunkt, finde ich super, dass die Nordhänge des Reitlingstal fast schneefrei sind und die Südseite voll weiß.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Januar 2019)

NuriB schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch mal wieder auf dem Brocken gewesen


War gestern auch in der Gegend unterwegs, allerdings zu Fuß. Die kleinere meiner Töchter wollte im Schnee laufen.
Auf dem Goetheweg ist uns in der Dämmerung sogar noch ein MTBr begegnet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (20. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> am Donnerstagabend hat mich eine Erkältung erwischt


*Martin*, von mir auch gute Besserung!


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bist Du heute noch bei dem super Wetter los; etwas frisch, aber trocken.


Ja, schade *Martin* dass es heute nicht geklappt hat mit der gemeinsamen Tour. 
Allerdings konnte ich so ausschlafen  und losgefahren bin ich dann erst nachmittags zu einer Runde auf den Trails um Rötgesbüttel.
Die Bodenverhältnisse waren gut, leicht angetaut in der Sonne und ansonsten gefroren.
Schade, der Trail der am Sportplatz bei Wedelheine startet ist gerade nach Waldarbeiten etwas mitgenommen.
Bei Wasbüttel hat mich dann noch ein Spaziergänger vor einer Bache gewarnt, die mitten auf dem Weg steht. Eine Begegnung mit einem Wildschwein brauchte ich nicht, habe die Stelle dann elegant weglos auf dem Acker umfahren .

Trail zwischen Druffelbeck und Klein Vollbüttel


 

Meiner Teiche




bei Wasbüttel


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2019)

*Torsten*, danke und ich hoffe bald wieder pedalieren zu können. Wieder schöne Bilder dabei.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> dass es heute nicht geklappt hat mit der gemeinsamen Tour.


...bedauere ich auch, aber Du bist ein Großteil meiner Strecke im Norden zu den Meiner Teichen gefahren. Ich hoffe der Trail bei Wedelheine ist noch fahrbar oder macht der zur Zeit keinen Sinn. Den Kurzabstecker im Waldstück vor den Teichen konnte ich am 12.1 auch das erste mal testen, leider eine Baumleiche im Wege
Am 12.1 hatte ich auch eine kurze, aber harmlose Begegnung mit einem scheuen Waldtier. Nach einer kurzen Schußfolge aus einem Schrotgewehr aus Richtung Wedelheine ( keine Absperrung auf dem Feldweg), sah ich kurze Zeit später, daß ein Fuchs in Affenzahn knapp 50m vor mir den Weg kreuzt und in gut 300 m Abstand folgte ein Hund. Ich habe beide noch kurz verfolgt, aber ich glaube Reinekefuchs konnte entwischen, da auch das Herrchen nicht in Sichtweite war.
Die folgende Passage deiner Tour muss ich auch nochmal einbauen.


----------



## Schnubs (21. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jana ein kleiner Nachtrag zu deinem ersten Bild. Wenn ich glaube dies war dein Fotostandpunkt, finde ich super, dass die Nordhänge des Reitlingstal fast schneefrei sind und die Südseite voll weiß.
> Anhang anzeigen 817494



Gut geraten Martin, Dir macht keiner was vor.  Daher auch das Foto fand es cool mit dem Schnee und mit dem grünen Hang. 

Mal eine andere Frage ich brauche neue Reifen für mein Hardtail und verdammt warum muss es so viel Auswahl geben !!!29 Zoll laut Cube sollen nicht größere wie 2.25 drauf...Einsatzgebiet Wald


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> ich brauche neue Reifen für mein Hardtail und verdammt warum muss es so viel Auswahl geben !!!


Jana, ein schweres Thema und da werden sich die Geister scheiden. Ich habe auch schon viel ausprobiert und den Allroundreifen für jedes Terrain gibt es nicht und bei der Herstellerfrage wird die Meinung auch auseinander gehen. Ich fahre auf meinem Hardtail und meinem alten Fully vorn Schwalbe RocketRon und hinten RacingRalph und bei dem Steven sind nur RocketRon verbaut. Bei festem und leicht weichen Untergrund bin ich vom Grip und Rollwiderstand zufrieden, doch bei der Winterchallangebedingungen sind die Reifen am Limit und da ist glaube ich ein NobbyNic oder HansDampf besser, aber auch schwerer und setzen sich leider auch mal zu. 2,25 fahre ich auch, obwohl ich auf der Vorderachse auch schon 2,4 Zoll hatte und das Vorderrad deutlich mehr Grip hatte. Sicherlich brauch man im Harz mit mehr Felsanteil wieder eine andere Bereifung um optimal unterwegs zu sein, doch da fehlt mir mein Erfahrungshorizont.


----------



## Schnubs (21. Januar 2019)

OK meine erste Wahl war der Nobby Nic für das Vorderrad. Danke erstmal verdammt schwierig die Entscheidung. Ich denke alle sind besser als meine jetzigen


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> OK meine erste Wahl war der Nobby Nic für das Vorderrad.


Mit NobbyNic machst Du nichts falsch. War heute in deinem Heimatort und bei Kudla nach dem Befinden unserem Fünften Familienmitglied gefragt. Ist auf dem Weg der Besserung und hoffe im Mai wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Tony- (21. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> OK meine erste Wahl war der Nobby Nic für das Vorderrad. Danke erstmal verdammt schwierig die Entscheidung. Ich denke alle sind besser als meine jetzigen


Habe noch ein Paar neuwertige Reifen rumliegen. einen 2,35er Nobby Nic und einen 2,25 er Racing Ralph Evolution Line Speedgrip Snakeskin. Fallen beide ungefähr gleich breit aus.


----------



## Schnubs (21. Januar 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Paar neuwertige Reifen rumliegen. einen 2,35er Nobby Nic und einen 2,25 er Racing Ralph Evolution Line Speedgrip Snakeskin. Fallen beide ungefähr gleich breit aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 817697



Danke das ist lieb. Hab mir meine jetzt bestellt. Sorry war ein bisschen zu schnell . Mache auf beiden Rädern den Nobby drauf da es einfach die Mischung aus allem ist. Etwas retro aber ich steh dazu
Da ich auch bei jedem Wetter fahre.


----------



## Schnubs (21. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mit NobbyNic machst Du nichts falsch. War heute in deinem Heimatort und bei Kudla nach dem Befinden unserem Fünften Familienmitglied gefragt. Ist auf dem Weg der Besserung und hoffe im Mai wieder zu Hause.


Ah und du hast Dir keinen Kaffee abgeholt?
War doch zu Hause mit meinen Bluterguss unterm Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (21. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Danke das ist lieb. Hab mir meine jetzt bestellt. Sorry war ein bisschen zu schnell . Mache auf beiden Rädern den Nobby drauf da es einfach die Mischung aus allem ist. Etwas retro aber ich steh dazu
> Da ich auch bei jedem Wetter fahre.


Joa passt schon, 2x Nobby beim Matsch sind voll ok.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ah und du hast Dir keinen Kaffee abgeholt?


Konnte ja nicht wissen daß Du auch malade bis, aber eine Erkältung dazu wäre ja aber auch nicht noch förderlich. Vielleicht beim nächsten Krankenbesuch des Familienmitglied. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Schnubs (21. Januar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Konnte ja nicht wissen daß Du auch malade bis, aber eine Erkältung dazu wäre ja aber auch nicht noch förderlich. Vielleicht beim nächsten Krankenbesuch des Familienmitglied. Gute Besserung.


Ich kann ja mal einen Krankenbesuch die Tage bei deinem|Eurem Familienmitglied machen. Meld dich wenn du das nächste mal im Lande bist


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal einen Krankenbesuch die Tage bei deinem|Eurem Familienmitglied machen.


Ja mach mal; liegt noch am Tropf. Melde mich dann mal.


----------



## DigitalB (3. Februar 2019)

Hier auch nochmal die Rückmeldung der heutigen „Peng-Peng-Winterchallange-Runde“ mit Marko und unserem Lieblings-Südländer Adolfo 

Erst einmal Helm ab für die tolle Streckenausarbeitung Martin! Ein Zaubertraum (wer sie noch nicht gefahren ist, unbedingt fahren)

Es war heute eine bunte Tüte von allem. Schnee, Glätte, Matsch, Gegenwind, Braunkohlwanderer und teils schöne gefrorene und griffige Trails —> herrlich

Wir haben mit leicht erhöhten Puls und hochroten Kopf denke ich die Bestzeit gesetzt. Adolfo musste sich kurz anstrengen, hat aber ansonsten die Gruppe mutig vorne vor Gegenwind geschützt und ist in Topform (oder liegt es am neuen Bike? Man weiß es nicht  ‍♂️)

Es war eine schöne schnelle Ausfahrt die Lust auf das Bikejahr 2019 macht ;-)



Adolfo mit druck auf der Pedale..  





Am Ende war die Luft raus...oder sucht er was?  




 Strava Segment-Rangliste


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Februar 2019)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Es war eine schöne schnelle Ausfahrt die Lust auf das Bikejahr 2019 macht ;-)


*Bene *das war schon sportlich hat Mega Spaß gemacht und du hast uns ja sehr gut motiviert 
Bin mal gespannt 
Wir haben erstmal die Führung übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Februar 2019)

Danke *Bene* für das positve Feedback der Streckenführung. Gute Zeit hingelegt, aber Thore wird sicherlich nachlegen, denn bei ihnen war sicherlich noch mehr Matsch.


----------



## DigitalB (4. Februar 2019)

Der Braunkohlwanderer-Slalom war auch nicht ohne^^

Ich glaube Thore, Falk, zwei-drei Cyclocrosser und ich sollten mal bei Bodenfrost zusammen los. Mal ausprobieren ob man auf dem Trail auch einen belgischen Kreisel hinbekommt


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Gute Zeit hingelegt, aber Thore wird sicherlich nachlegen



Ich denke unsere Zeit ist auch für Thore schwer zu toppen


----------



## Runner17 (10. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, super und ich habe von dir nichts anderes erwartet.
> 
> Danke für die Info, denn den Bereich um den Schlatt kenne ich noch nicht; habe ich aber gleich dokumentiert. Bei eurer nächsten Tour könntest Du nochmal testen ob der Trail parallel zum Verbindungsweg vom Schlatt zum Allerkanal geht.
> 
> ...



Hey Martin, 
Das ist meine Ecke. Wohne 5min. weg Vom Heidesse.
Gruss aus Gifhorn, Markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich denke unsere Zeit ist auch für Thore schwer zu toppen


HaHa, auf dem ersten Bild fährt Marko vorn und wie ich mit Unterbrechungen dem Geschehen bei unserer Ausfahrt folgen konnte ( die Jungs haben mehrmals auf mich gewartet ), waren Thore und Ole nicht zu halten und Marko konnte den Anschluß nicht halten. Es geht aber um den Spaß und vielleicht macht man im Juni vor der Sommerchallange 2019 eine Spaßausscheidung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2019)

Runner17 schrieb:


> Das ist meine Ecke. Wohne 5min. weg Vom Heidesse.


Super *Markus*. Somit kann man sich bei der Trailerkundung ergänzen. Ich habe schon eine reine Gifhornrunde ( 39 Kilometer) vor Ort geplant, wo ich den Trail am Waldsee von Dir mit eingebunden habe und natürlich viel bekanntes und natürlich für mich Neuland, was Torsten schon erforscht hat. Ich hatte gedacht nach meinem Lanzeroteurlaub im März. 
*Torsten* am diesem Sonntag bei dem Sauwetter auf Tour gewesen? Ich habe am Freitag einen lockeren Einstieg gestartet; leider Samstag zu lange gearbeitet, um daß gute Wetter zu nutzen.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> f dem ersten Bild fährt Marko vorn und wie ich mit Unterbrechungen dem Geschehen bei unserer Ausfahrt folgen konnte ( die Jungs haben mehrmals auf mich gewartet ), waren Thore und Ole nicht zu halten und Marko konnte den Anschluß nicht halten.



Der Spaß sollte doch immer im Vordergrund bleiben 


Aber die Zeit die wir gefahren sind spricht halt für sich   Das es noch schneller geht oder schnellere gibt ist doch klar


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Der Spaß sollte doch immer im Vordergrund bleiben


Darum geht es. Für die ambitionierten Teilnehmer zu sehen was machbar ist und für Freizeitaktivsten, wie ich , mal ans Limit zu gehen und wo man zur Zeit steht. Zur Zeit leider nicht so doll. Bis vielleicht nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Zur Zeit leider nicht so doll.



Das wird schon wieder  du bist ja ein Hartholz   Freue mich  schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Trail bei Wedelheine ist noch fahrbar oder macht der zur Zeit keinen Sinn.


Hallo *Martin* ich arbeite erstmal die Vergangenheit auf: ja der Trail ist schon noch fahrbar.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die folgende Passage deiner Tour muss ich auch nochmal einbauen.


Ja, ist eine schöne Strecke, wie war Deine Alternative? Da wo bei dir "Pfad?" auf der Karte steht führt meistens eine Spur über den Acker. Falls nicht kann der Abschnitt auch gut umfahren werden.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* am diesem Sonntag bei dem Sauwetter auf Tour gewesen?


Bin ja auch schon bei schlechterem Wetter gefahren...aber gestern konnte ich mich gar nicht aufraffen. Wird Zeit, das der Frühling kommt.
Da ich schon am Wochenende nach den Zeugnisferien nicht gefahren bin muss ich mich anstrengen mein km-Ziel für Februar noch zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ja der Trail ist schon noch fahrbar


Danke für die Info , doch ich habe ihn schon am Freitag bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt angetestet und er ist gut zu fahren, da der Trail selber nicht durchgewühlt wurde.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Da wo bei dir "Pfad?" auf der Karte steht führt meistens eine Spur über den Acker.


Denn Pfad kenne ich halt nicht; bin immer das Dreieck gefahren mit dem Wiesenweg und dem Schotterweg.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> ich mich anstrengen mein km-Ziel für Februar noch zu erreichen.


Im Januar weniger gefahren als letztes Jahr und im Februar leider auch, aber egal.
Wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus. Ich wollte eine 41 Kilometerrunde im Norden antesten bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Muss aber die Woche noch ein wenig fahren, um ein wenig Ausdauer wieder zu gewinnen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2019)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf deine weiteren Erfahrungen gespannt!


Hallo Edith, wollte meine Erfahrungen mit 26er und 29er teilen. Nach meiner Erkältung habe ich langsam mit dem Radfahren wieder begonnen. Gestern und heute die gleiche Runde mit 26er und 29er absolviert und bei gleichem Durchschnittspuls rollen die großen Räder schneller.


----------



## MartinPee (15. Februar 2019)

Donnerstag....15:30.....endlich Feierabend und meine pers. Saison mit dem Hardtail eroeffnet.....immerhin  32 genussvolle Kilometerchen und gluecklich mal wieder im Sattel gesssen zu haben.   https://www.strava.com/activities/2148986082


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2019)

MartinPee schrieb:


> Saison mit dem Hardtail eroeffnet


*Martin* super; mal sehen ob es mal wieder klappt gemeinsam zu starten. Ich bin ja nicht in Strava, aber nach deiner Streckenaufzeichnung bist Du ein Teil meiner Tour Anfang der Woche auch gefahren. Dienstag und Mittwoch bin ich auch überwiegend Schotter gefahren, damit ich nur ein gleichmäßigen Puls habe und keine Spitzen. Deine Donnerstagtour ging glaube ich an den Teichen vorbei (mein letztes Foto) nach der Verbindungsstrasse von Wendhausen und Essenrode; bist weiter über Brunsrode und Essenrode gefahren. Mal sehen ob ich heute mit dem Oldierenner die Rennradsaison einläuten werde. Morgen am Start.


----------



## torstiohneh (16. Februar 2019)

Gestern Abend noch das gute Wetter zum Radeln genutzt, kleine Feierabendrunde über Essenrode, Grassel, Abbesbüttel.


----------



## torstiohneh (16. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Denn Pfad kenne ich halt nicht; bin immer das Dreieck gefahren mit dem Wiesenweg und dem Schotterweg.


Habe heute mal ein Foto davon gemacht, Blick Richtung Süden nach Meine:


 

Der Trend geht wieder zum Hochrad:


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2019)

*Torsten* super Bild; Peter Fox " Schwarz zu Blau", nur bei dir umgekehrt. Danke für den Pfadhinweis, kommen wir heute leider nicht vorbei, aber baue ich mit ein.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Trend geht wieder zum Hochrad:


Wie bei mir von 26er auf 29er.
Gestern die ersten Kilometer mit dem Renner in 2019 absolviert. Freue mich schon auf Lanzerote in "Kurz".
Euch eine schöne Feier und Glückwünsche an deine zweite Hälfte.


----------



## MartinPee (17. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Martin* super; mal sehen ob es mal wieder klappt gemeinsam zu starten.


  Klappt bestimmt wieder mal  Die oben gezeigte Route ist eben meine "Feierabendstrecke" unter der Woche, so bin ich auch schnell im Gruenen. Wenn die Tage wieder laenger werden wird es dann sicher auch mal wieder Elm und Asse werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2019)

MartinPee schrieb:


> Klappt bestimmt wieder mal


Sicherlich. Vielleicht am 3.3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2019)

Wir sind heute aus dem Norden zurück. Das Wetter war ein Traum und man musste heute auf dem Rad sein. Die Tour von 42 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter führte von Waggum in den Norden bis zum Strohballenhaus und Meiner Seen und wir konnten ca. 15km+ Trails und Wiesenpfade unten die Reifen nehmen. Die Trails waren super zu fahren, leider im Bereich des Kanals haben Waldarbeiten die Trails versperrt, die umfahren mussten oder ein paar Klettereinlagen waren von Nöten.


 
Danke an meine Mitstreiter/innen für eure Begleitung und ich hoffe die Strecke hat gefallen und war alles dabei was MTBfahren ausmacht.


 
Denn Technikpart ohne Absetzen durchfahren? Ich musste leider dreimal absetzen.


 
 
Schönes Restwochenende und weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. Bis 3.3. im Süden.


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Februar 2019)

*   Martin *das war mal wieder richtig genial  schöne Tour mit einigen technischen Herausforderungen


----------



## MartinPee (17. Februar 2019)

wie schon in WA erwaehnt war ich auch nicht untaetig...einmal zum Reitlingstal und zurueck.....am Ende waren es knapp 54 anstrengende Kilometer fuer mich......https://www.strava.com/activities/2156070196


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2019)

MartinPee schrieb:


> einmal zum Reitlingstal und zurueck


*Martin* hast Du mir was voraus. In diesem Jahr weder mit dem MTB oder Renner im Elm gewesen; obwohl ich heute kurz überlegt habe durch den Elm mit dem Renner zu fahren. Ich habe mich dann doch für eine Flachetappe entschieden, um langsam rein zu kommen.


----------



## torstiohneh (22. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind heute aus dem Norden zurück.


Schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte , ihr hattet sicher Spaß.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Denn Technikpart ohne Absetzen durchfahren?


*Martin*, war das der Trail am Mittellandkanal wo ich mich damals abgelegt habe?


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Februar 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte , ihr hattet sicher Spaß.


*Torsten* stimmt , aber ich habe die Strecke mal auf Komoot für alle zur Verfügung gestellt und dann kannst Du ja mal mit deiner Röttgesbüttler Truppe die Tour nachfahren und wahrscheinlich ist etwas Neuland dabei.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/57212157


torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, war das der Trail am Mittellandkanal wo ich mich damals abgelegt habe?


Jepp. Bin ich heute nochmal gefahren und jetzt nur einmal abgesetzt. Habe die Zaunpassage mit den alten Pfosten nochmal begradigt. Jana hatte ja noch eine Alternativstrecke gefunden. Die bin ich heute auch nochmal gefahren, aber ist nicht umbedingt einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (23. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mal was gebastelt. Die Restekiste gab bis auf Rahmen,Lenker und Bremse noch viel her. Son Fully fährt sich ja echt geil! Na ja, ich werde mit euch immernoch nicht mithalten können. Aber wie is das mit der "Krabbelgruppe",gibts da keinerlei Interessenten?


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Februar 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber ich habe die Strecke mal auf Komoot für alle zur Verfügung gestellt


Super, *Martin*, danke ! Da sind einige Sachen dabei, die ich so noch nicht gefahren bin.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> mit deiner Röttgesbüttler Truppe


Ach, bis auf meinen Nachbarn sind die alle noch im Winterschlaf .

Wir sind heute die Sonntagsrunde schon am Samstag gefahren, mein Kumpel und mein Nachbar:


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo Axel, lange nichts gehört. Wer hat den Neuschwanstein in Kleinformat im Garten? Da warst ja fleißig; fehlen nur noch blaue Griffe und der Sattel sollte noch ausgerichtet werden, sonst gibt es auf Dauer paar Druckstellen.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Aber wie is das mit der "Krabbelgruppe",gibts da keinerlei Interessenten?


...sind wie bei Torsten alle noch im Winterschlaf  und wenn es los gehen soll fehlen die Körner.
War die Woche mal wieder im Querumer Forst und wenn man einfach ohne Ziel fährt findet man wieder einiges Neues dort.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ach, bis auf meinen Nachbarn sind die alle noch im Winterschlaf .


Wie bei uns. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wir sind heute die Sonntagsrunde schon am Samstag gefahren


Da seit ihr gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, denn dein Bild zeigt, wenn ich glaube, den Wiesenweg Höhe Harxbüttel zum Waldstück westlich von Eickhorst. Ich wusste gar nicht, daß dort für Reiter verboten ist. Ihr musstet leider auch den Trail zur Eisenbahnstahlbrücke umfahren, wegen den Baumfällarbeiten.
Meine nächste Nordtour werde ich erst am 24.3 machen, da ich ja auf Lanzarote bin, aber vielleicht bis Du am 3.3 bei unserer Südtour dabei; könntest ggf. mit Markus eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, wenn er auch am Start ist.


----------



## webster1972 (24. Februar 2019)

Griffe sind schon drauf und blaue Flatpedale aus China werden getestet. Nun muss ich noch die Krämpfe oberhalb vom Knie wegbekommen.. Neuschwanstein steht vor meinem Haus in Querum. Im Querumer Forst gibts eigentlich immer was neues,sei es von den Reitern oder ner Wildschweinrotte. ;-))


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> blaue Flatpedale aus China werden getestet.


*Axel*, da hoffe ich mal, daß diese widerstandfähiger sind als von Mario; denn er hat sie abgetreten , aber in seinen Beinen ist mehr Musik drin.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Im Querumer Forst gibts eigentlich immer was neues


...war selbst überrascht, da ich da öfter durchfahre, daß ich was neues finde, aber dies passiert wenn man immer auf bekannten Wegen fährt.
Gestern nochmal etwas sportiver die Strecke abgefahren und bei dem Wetter waren die ersten Nackten an der Bienroder Kieskuhle . Ich in Thermoklamotten und dickeren Handschuhe und andere im Adamskostüm.


----------



## webster1972 (26. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe mal das die Pedale meine knapp 70 Kilo halten können. Am Rhein waren auch schon die ersten Nackten unterwegs. Da gibts nen bekloppten Holländer der auch bei Schnee und Frost nackt am River joggt. Apropos Kieskuhle,ich wollte ne Klingel suchen.......


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das die Pedale meine knapp 70 Kilo halten können.


Lassen wir uns überraschen und wenn nicht, kauft man zweimal, beißt in den Lenker und fährt mit dem Rollrad nach Hause. Die Tage genutzt um Mukis in die Beine zu bekommen oder warten auf die Krabbelgruppe.


----------



## webster1972 (1. März 2019)

Hab mal ein paar Kilometer für die Einstellung probiert. Da keine Muckies da sind erst mal versucht das die Oberschenkel nicht mehr verkrampfen.  Ist mit Federung hinten besser weil das Hinterrad nicht mehr so tritt nun. Ich liege bei den Rahmengrössen immer dazwischen,die Sattelstütze könnte noch 2cm länger sein. Und ich sollte wohl mal auf Nikotinkaugummi umstellen....


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> erst mal versucht das die Oberschenkel nicht mehr verkrampfen.


Ok; die Saison hat ja erst begonnen.


webster1972 schrieb:


> ich sollte wohl mal auf Nikotinkaugummi umstellen....


Probier mal lieber Pflaster. Habe es auch damit geschafft, aber auch mehrere Anläufe gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (3. März 2019)

Moin zusammen, bald gehts ja wieder richtig los mit der saison.
gibt es hier in Gifhorn, braunschweig und umgebung n paar fahrer die auch mal aufm enduro unterwegs sind und auch mal lust haben zusammen in einem bikepark in harz oder so fahren.


----------



## NuriB (3. März 2019)

Moin,
ich komme aus Salzgitter und plane ebenfalls den einen oder anderen Bikeparkbesuch im Harz 

Viele Grüße
Nuri


----------



## nukleon69 (3. März 2019)

ja sauber  vtl kann man sich ja damit mal kurzschließen


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2019)

Super haben sich ja schon zwei gefunden.


nukleon69 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, bald gehts ja wieder richtig los mit der saison.


...ist schon im Gang.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2019)

Sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir etwas Glück, denn nur zu Beginn etwas Niesel, aber dann bis zum Ziel trocken und die Trails alle super zu fahren. Die Strecke von 34 Kilometer ging über Mascherode und den Thieder Wasserturm zurück über den Lechlumer Holz mit ca. 250 Höhenmeter und einem Trailanteil von 15 Kilometern.


 
Waren einige kurvige Bergabpassagen dabei, aber mit genügend Grip alle im Sattel geblieben.


 


 


 
Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. noch eine Dienstagsrunde vor meinem Urlaub.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. März 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da seit ihr gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, denn dein Bild zeigt, wenn ich glaube, den Wiesenweg Höhe Harxbüttel zum Waldstück westlich von Eickhorst. Ich wusste gar nicht, daß dort für Reiter verboten ist. Ihr musstet leider auch den Trail zur Eisenbahnstahlbrücke umfahren, wegen den Baumfällarbeiten.


Super alles richtig erkannt *Martin* , auf dem Foto ist der Trail zwischen Eickhorst und Harxbüttel zu sehen und der Trail bei der Eisenbahnbrücke war wegen querliegender Bäume gesperrt .


----------



## torstiohneh (3. März 2019)

Heute waren wir Richtung Groß Schwülper unterwegs, wieder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Dabei waren schöne Trails bei Didderse, der Okertrail bei Schwülper, Trails bei Harxbüttel und ab Harxbüttel etwa die Strecke vom letzten Wochenende in umgekehrter Richtung bis nach Eickhorst.
Alles gut fahrbar, nur der Sandboden war klebrig.


----------



## nukleon69 (4. März 2019)

Oha dann ist hier ja doch viel in der Umgebung los, habe hier in meine nie wirklich viele gesehen. 
Aber gut zu wissen


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Richtung Groß Schwülper unterwegs


*Torsten* da hast Du mir wieder einen neuen Verbindungsweg gezeigt, denn der ist bei mir nicht dokumentiert.


 Vielleicht klappt es ja am 24.3. mit einer gemeinsamen Tour, denn da wollte ich wieder im Norden starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2019)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Oha dann ist hier ja doch viel in der Umgebung los, habe hier in meine nie wirklich viele gesehen.


Ja, sind genug mit dem MTB unterwegs, aber man trifft selten jemanden. Gestern uns auch nur ein Einzelkämpfer zwischen Groß Stöckheim und Wolfenbüttel entgegen gekommen.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. März 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* da hast Du mir wieder einen neuen Verbindungsweg gezeigt


*Martin*, das ist ein gut fahrbarer Wiesenweg.
Weg 2 in deiner Karte ist ein schöner Singletrail, ich glaube der wird überwiegend von Reitern genutzt.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. März 2019)

Heute sind wir eine kleine Runde durch Braunschweigs Norden gefahren.
Etwas asphaltlastig, war aber auch ungemütlich heute mit Wind und Regen.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. März 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja am 24.3. mit einer gemeinsamen Tour


Mal sehen, es wird mal wieder Zeit, dass wir gemeinsam fahren. Bist du schon in der Sonne?


----------



## nukleon69 (11. März 2019)

Hui, bei dem Wetter gestern los? 
Respekt ich hatte nicht mal Lust den neuen Lenker zu verbauen


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heute sind wir eine kleine Runde durch Braunschweigs Norden gefahren.


*Torsten* bei dem Wetter nicht schlecht und am Gaußberg vorbei; denn mussten ich in meiner Lehre von der Berufsschule öfter vermessen.
Wir sind seit Sonntag in der Sonne.  21° im Schatten, aber kräftiger Wind. Heute kleine Einführungsrunde an der Küste entlang; knapp 60 Kilometer mit 450 Höhenmeter. Morgen bischen ins Inland und alleine auf den Hausberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mal sehen, es wird mal wieder Zeit, dass wir gemeinsam fahren.


Vielleicht klappt es ja; um die 40 Kilometer.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. März 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und am Gaußberg vorbei


*Martin*, wir waren sogar oben auf dem Gaußberg, leider ohne Gipfelfoto 

Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch!


----------



## torstiohneh (13. März 2019)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Hui, bei dem Wetter gestern los?





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> bei dem Wetter nicht schlecht


War gar nicht so schlimm, erstmal den inneren Schweinehund überwinden und losfahren, dann draußen auf dem Radl geht das schon.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. März 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> oben auf dem Gaußberg


Super; wusste gar nicht dass er mit 85 m so hoch liegt wie Waggum.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> eider ohne Gipfelfoto


...reiche ich nach von meinem Hausberg auf Lanzarote; vor dem Frühstück rauf.


 
Morgens noch mit Armlingen, aber kurz und Berg runter mit Jacke; ca. 15° oben.
Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von der Insel, auch kulinarisch.


 


 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> erstmal den inneren Schweinehund überwinden


*Torsten* wenn es schon regnet werde ich oft auch schwach und lege mich wieder hin.
Das Wetter ist ja diese Woche bei euch bescheiden. Ich hoffe Sonntag sieht es um Braunschweig besser aus.


----------



## hillemik (14. März 2019)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, bald gehts ja wieder richtig los mit der saison.
> gibt es hier in Gifhorn, braunschweig und umgebung n paar fahrer die auch mal aufm enduro unterwegs sind und auch mal lust haben zusammen in einem bikepark in harz oder so fahren.



hi, hätte da auch interesse gemeinsam technisch auf enduro und bikepark. 
vieleicht kann man sich da zusammenraufen.
wäre jedenfalls cool


----------



## hillemik (15. März 2019)

holla,
ist zufällig jemand bei der "trail trophy" im harz dabei?

http://www.trailtrophy.eu/tt-st-andreasberg-141.html


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> vieleicht kann man sich da zusammenraufen.


Super, ist hier auch eine Bikeparkgruppe vertreten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2019)

*Torsten* am Sonntag wieder auf Tour gewesen, denn Marko meinte hier war das Wetter nicht so prall. Gestern wieder aus der Sonne zurück und heute mal wieder unsere Temperaturen mit dem MTB in Lang angetestet. Die Trails sind aber super zu fahren, außer paar wenigen Nasspassagen. Am Sonntag soll ja wieder ein wenig Frühling kommen.
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von Lanzarote von meiner Tour alleine im Norden der Insel.


 

 

 
Die Strecke habe ich mal auf Komoot dokumentiert; falls ihr mal auf dieser Insel seit.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/58972844
Vielleicht bis Sonntag.


----------



## Kniggy (18. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> holla,
> ist zufällig jemand bei der "trail trophy" im harz dabei?
> 
> http://www.trailtrophy.eu/tt-st-andreasberg-141.html



Da bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## hillemik (18. März 2019)

prima
jetzt donnerstag nur noch startplätze kriegen.

fährst du allein oder startest mit ner gruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillemik (18. März 2019)

@ Oberhutzel:

tolle Bilder!


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> tolle Bilder!


Danke; freut mich, das sie gefallen. Ich finde es super, daß viele ihre Touren mit Bildern dokumentieren, das macht doch so einen Thread auch aus.
Bin gespannt ob sich hier eine Enduro- u. Bikeparkszene etabliert und ggf. werde ich alter Sack auch mal eine Easyabfahrt riskieren. 
Hallo *Florian*; wie sieht es bei Dir aus; was macht deine Gesundheit und Du warst doch auch für solche Sachen affin.


----------



## hillemik (19. März 2019)

och dafür ist man doch nie zu alt. (ich fahr ja auch noch)  man muss es ja nich übertreiben.
macht aber auch Spaß  und irgendwie muß man ja seine knochen geschmeidig halten. 

und foto "doku" find ich sehr geil. da kann man immer wieder in Erinnerung schwelgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> och dafür ist man doch nie zu alt.


Na ja, bin nicht so der Techniker und hatte schon oft genug Bodenkontakt.


----------



## hillemik (22. März 2019)

ok.


----------



## hillemik (22. März 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Na ja, bin nicht so der Techniker



vielleicht kann man das mit nem fahrtechnik kurs/treff etc ändern.


----------



## Helmi3b (23. März 2019)

Moin zusammen.
Heute hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen, die Winterchallange 2019 zu fahren.
Zeit: 1:33Std. Wetter bedeckt und leicht nebelig, Temperatur 8Grad, Strecke leicht bis mäßig feucht mit vereinzelten schlammigen Abschnitten, leichter Nord-Westwind, hat echt Spaß gemacht, das mittlere Drittel als Streckenteil war am schönsten fand ich.


----------



## nukleon69 (23. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> hi, hätte da auch interesse gemeinsam technisch auf enduro und bikepark.
> vieleicht kann man sich da zusammenraufen.
> wäre jedenfalls cool




Ja sauber  also ich habe direkt nach Ostern Urlaub und könnte dort jederzeit ansonsten müsste man sich kurzschließen


----------



## hillemik (23. März 2019)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> ich habe direkt nach Ostern Urlaub


ok, soooo gut hab ich's nich
aber da bleiben ja noch die WE für den bikepark.    ansonsten bin ich für ne abendrunde auch zu haben.

war heute übrigens spontan im bikepark st. andreasberg (msb-X-trail), zur saisoneröffnung. 
super wetter, trocken und die trails konnte man auch noch fahren. wobei einige schon arg gelitten haben. aber das kriegen die da schon noch in griff.
in diesem sinne "ride on"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (23. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> ok, soooo gut hab ich's nich
> aber da bleiben ja noch die WE für den bikepark.    ansonsten bin ich für ne abendrunde auch zu haben.
> 
> war heute übrigens spontan im bikepark st. andreasberg (msb-X-trail), zur saisoneröffnung.
> ...



Oh sehr geil da bin ich glatt neidisch 
Ich muss meistens samstags arbeiten, habe wenn ein Tag unter der Woche.

Das glaub ich gerne will auch nicht wissen wie nass die trails an manchen stellen waren


----------



## hillemik (23. März 2019)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> will auch nicht wissen wie nass die trails an manchen stellen waren


komischerweise war es total trocken aber nich staubig. richtig griffig.


----------



## nukleon69 (23. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> komischerweise war es total trocken aber nich staubig. richtig griffig.



Okay jetzt bin ich noch neidischer xD
Aber so lange man sein spass hat ist das Wetter relativ ^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man das mit nem fahrtechnik kurs/treff etc ändern.


...hatte ich schon mehrfach angedacht, aber leider noch nicht umgesetzt. Neuer Anlauf mal mit Tochter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen, die Winterchallange 2019 zu fahren.


*Stefan* super. Mit dem Wind aus dem Norden hast Du etwas mehr Glück gehabt als *Kinpin 1988. *Ich werde vielleicht am Montag nochmal durchstarten, wenn das Wetter passt. Ich konnte ja im Süden etwas trainieren und am Freitag am Amplebener Berg (4x in der Stunde) sehen, dass es Früchte getragen hat.
Ach so; war die Strecke noch frei oder neue Baumhindernisse auf der Strecke durch die letzten Stürme.


----------



## Helmi3b (23. März 2019)

Also ein Bäumchen lag um, wo ich drüber musste, war aber nicht schwierig. Alles andere wurde sicher schon vor Längerem "beseitigt".
Die "Brücke" mit dem einen Brett nach der Brücke aus 2 Brettern war schon kniffelig. Da wär ich fast runtergerutscht.
Und am Schießplatz die Dornensträucher waren auch nicht so ohne. 
Hätt mich nicht gewundert, wenn ich mir nen Platten gefahren hätte. 
Durch die Schießübungen...ich konnte nicht erkennen in welche Richtung die schießen war ich kurz abgelenkt... und schon bin ich wie eine Kugel im Flipperautomat zwischen den Sträuchern links und rechts hin und her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Alles andere wurde sicher schon vor Längerem "beseitigt"


Stimmt. Danke für deine Info und für dein Erlebnisbericht.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Da wär ich fast runtergerutscht.


Durch den zweiten Graben bin ich letztes mal bei dem Sauwetter durch und leider hatte ich Bodenkontakt. Da waren die Körner wohl schon fast weg.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Durch die Schießübungen...


... ja, da sollte man den Blick nach vorn behalten, sonst hängt man im Gestrüpp.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagstour zurück. Dank erst mal eine meine Begleitung.  Leider haben sich heute nicht viele getraut dabei zu sein, obwohl das Wetter top war und die Trails super zu fahren, denn die Räder sind mal wieder schön gerollt.


 
Wir haben heute eine Runde über meine Haustrails gemacht, zwischen Querum, Bechtsbüttel und Bevenrode. Auf einem Gebiet von 6 x 5 Kilometer immerhin 41 Kilometer mit 200 Höhenmeter absolviert und bei einem Trail- Wiesenpfadanteil von 23 Kilometer. Der Norden von Braunschweig hat schon einiges zu bieten. Da war wohl fast alles verknüpft was ging.


 


 
In zwei Wochen wieder Start im Süden. Ich hoffe für alle beginnt langsam die Saison, denn dann haben wir April.


 


 
Schönes Restwochenende. 
*Torsten* dir gute Besserung und Jana vielleicht in zwei Wochen.


----------



## webster1972 (26. März 2019)

Mh,bei mir wird noch nix. Meine Krämpfe führen mich demnächst zum Gefäßspezialisten zur genaueren Durchleuchtung..... Waren so schlimm das ich letzte Schicht an Bord nur mit Schmerzmitteldoping an Deck konnte. Was für'n Mist!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2019)

*Axel *nicht schön  ,dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung. Sollten es Durchblutungsstörungen sein und keine Mangelerscheinungen, ein Grund mehr dem Rauchen zu entsagen. Alles Gute für dich.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. März 2019)

Moin zusammen 
Ich wollte euch mal zeigen was so ein 
Maxxis Reifen alles verschlucken kann  
Der Nagel ist ca 10 cm lang das schöne ich konnte die Tour beenden ohne Druck zu verlieren  dank der Milch


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. März 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Maxxis Reifen alles verschlucken kann


*Adolfo*, alter Schwede und dann noch dicht. Ich wundere mich bei der Länge, daß der Nagel nicht auf der anderen Seite wieder raus gekommen ist. Bist Du auf dem Schrottplatz gefahren oder wo sammelt man sowas auf.


----------



## hillemik (28. März 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Maxxis Reifen alles verschlucken kann



 respekt


----------



## webster1972 (28. März 2019)

Na ja,der Doc meinte Durchblutungsstörungen wären gut möglich. Schmerzfrei laufen über ne längere Strecke is grad nich. Rad geht aber halt piano und Trittfrequenzwechsel. Ich würde ja mal ne Waldwegtour machen aber hab Angst das ich im Nirvana hängen bleibe mit nem Krampf. Ich muss mal nach E-Zigaretten gucken und Pflaster.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> der Doc meinte Durchblutungsstörungen wären gut möglich.


Nah dann ein Grund mehr sich zu entwöhnen  ggf. mit Magnesium durch Bananen, Nüssen und Mineralwasser oder auch Tabletten; den Krämpfen etwas entgegenwirken. 


webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal nach E-Zigaretten gucken und Pflaster.


Ich glaube E-Zigaretten ist Selbstbetrug und keiner weis was in den Liquids drin ist. Ich habe es auch mit Pflaster geschafft, auch leider mit mehreren Anläufen , aber da ist ja jeder anders gestrickt und manche hören von heute auf morgen auf  und halten den Entzug aus, aber für mich war es eine Erleichterung.


----------



## webster1972 (31. März 2019)

Mg ist schon länger eingenommen,funktioniert leider nich. Und die E-Pfeife erstmal nur zum lutschen,ich brauch was in den Fingern. Am 9. April hab ich nen Termin beim Angiologen (glaub das heisst so,nich schlagen wenns falsch is) dann seh ich mal weiter. Aber selbst dann is Krabbelgruppe angesagt, so fix wachsen die Muckies nich und die Luft wird auch nich sauerstoffreicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (31. März 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* dir gute Besserung


Danke* Martin*, habe erstmal lange geschlafen und bin dann gegen Abend nochmal los auf eine kurze Runde.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. März 2019)

Gestern unterwegs gewesen auf den schönsten Trails im Norden Braunschweigs.

So langsam kommt der Frühling:


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> dann seh ich mal weiter


Axel, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß es dann wieder aufwärts geht. Alles Gute.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> So langsam kommt der Frühling:


Torsten kann ich von Sonntag auch nachliefern.


 
Leider am Wochenende nichts gemacht; kleine Familienfeier und dieser Schnappschuss war beim Spaziergang.
Heute die Sonntagtour abgefahren und geschaut ob alles noch frei ist, da einige Slalomstrecken dabei sind, aber alles frei, außer ein Baumhindernis.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> auf den schönsten Trails im Norden Braunschweigs.


Ja, da hast Du paar gute ausgesucht und die Kombination über Blötz, die Kralenriedestrecke weiter zu fahren eine schöne Variante.
Am Sonntag eine kleine Braunschweigumrundung ( 45 Kilometer, hätte auch eine Einsteiger- Krabbelrunde mit 37 ), aber wir starten im Süden; also nicht so günstig für dich mit der Anfahrt.
Ich werde auch wieder paar Dienstagrunden anbieten, als Einstieg um die 30 Kilometer, da es jetzt länger hell bleibt.


----------



## webster1972 (3. April 2019)

Mh,mit ner kleinen E-Zigarette von 40 auf 5-6 Kippen pro Tag is schon mal n guter Start grad. Wenn das so klappt wie ich denke gehts voraus. Ich schaffs grad nich mal 3km schmerzfrei zu krabbeln. Aber erstmal danke für die guten Wünsche.


----------



## hillemik (4. April 2019)

*HOLLA,*
*jemand OSTERN lust auf ne bikepark rollerei ???*
(keine angst, das bild sagt nix über mich aus. es dient nur um euer interesse zu wecken)


----------



## Tony- (4. April 2019)

Bestimmt! Weiß nur noch nicht wann und wo..


----------



## hillemik (4. April 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bestimmt! Weiß nur noch nicht wann und wo..


na wir häten da von freitag bis montag alle möglichkeiten . kann man ja erstmal die resonance abwarten wann wer zeit hat. (ich hätte an allen tagen zeit )
bikepark dachte ich st. andreasberg. der park ist auch für "anfänger" super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> jemand OSTERN lust auf ne bikepark rollerei ???


Dann wünsche euch viel Spaß und bleibt heile. Wenn Du dies auf dem Gif bist scheint ja genug Technik vorhanden zu sein.Eigentlich wäre am Ostersonntag eine Nordtour dran, aber ich schätze viele sind familientechnisch unterwegs. Mal schauen ob wir die Tour auf den 14.4 vorziehen, dann könnte Thomas mal wieder am Start sein.
Ich bin heute die Nordtour zum Teil abgefahren. Alles frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuriB (6. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> na wir häten da von freitag bis montag alle möglichkeiten . kann man ja erstmal die resonance abwarten wann wer zeit hat. (ich hätte an allen tagen zeit )
> bikepark dachte ich st. andreasberg. der park ist auch für "anfänger" super.



Ich wäre evtl. auch dabei  Bin letzte Woche Sonntag auch schon in St. Andreasberg gewesen und bin als blutiger Anfänger erst einmal versehentlich in die Downhillstrecke abgebogen. Zurück konnte ich dann auch nicht mehr.   Gelitten hat darunter in erster Linie meine Bremse. Aber die Northshorestrecke und die ganzen Verzweigungen finde ich dort richtig gut. Man kommt da auch als Anfänger sehr gut rein und steigert sich immer weiter.


----------



## hillemik (6. April 2019)

hi NuriB, 



NuriB schrieb:


> bin als blutiger Anfänger



ich bin auch kein Pro, eher ein fortgeschrittener anfänger 

hauptsache Spaß. und zu zweit, zu dritt, zu viert.... ..  machts halt noch mehr Spaß. und man kann von einander bestimmt lernen. 



NuriB schrieb:


> Downhillstrecke abgebogen. Zurück konnte ich dann auch nicht mehr.  Gelitten hat darunter in erster Linie meine Bremse.


ojaaa. isso! sind momentan auch im schlechten zustand. unübersichtlich, viel lose steine und ausgewaschen. 

aber fein dann wären wir, bis jetzt, ja evtl 3pers.  
vieleicht stößt der ein oder andere noch dazu. 
irgendwelche Vorschläge an welchem tag/tage es bei euch passt? 
ich könnte im moment noch das ganze O wochenende. 
wie isses mit freitag früh ? 

in diesem sinne "ride on"


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> hauptsache Spaß. und zu zweit, zu dritt, zu viert.... ..


Bin gespannt auf die Rückmeldung und ggf. paar Fotos von Bikepark in Action oder gar ein kurzes Video.
Morgen ein kleine Braunschweigumrundung bei bestem Wetter. Heute nochmal ein Teil der nächsten Nordrunde angetestet. Die Trails alle super zu fahren; die Räder rollen super, max. 51 km/h.


----------



## NuriB (6. April 2019)

Freitag früh würde mir passen


----------



## hillemik (6. April 2019)

NuriB schrieb:


> Freitag früh würde mir passen



das hört sich doch schon mal nach nen plan an 
um missverständnisse auszuschließen... wir sprechen hier vom "K Freitag".


----------



## hillemik (6. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die Rückmeldung und ggf. paar Fotos von Bikepark in Action oder gar ein kurzes Video.



￼￼ i do my verry best
kamera wird eingepackt
und vieleicht wirds ne Inspiration für die die so ein bisschen "angst" vorm bikepark haben. weil is gar nich so schlimm 

wünsche dir und allen teilnehmern viel spaß morgen bei der tour. 
das nächste mal bin ich bestimmt auch dabei. *hoff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> wünsche dir und allen teilnehmern viel spaß morgen bei der tour.


Danke, das Wetter ist ja ein Traum und auf den Trails werden die Räder schön rollen.


hillemik schrieb:


> das nächste mal bin ich bestimmt auch dabei. *hoff*


Super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Bei bestem Wetter und trockenen Trails ein Traum.



Wir haben heute gemeinsam einmal Braunschweig umrundet. Die Strecke hatte 45 Kilometer mit ca. 230 Höhenmeter. Wir haben einige schöne MTB-Spots bereist und ca. 17 Trailkilometer gesammelt.


 





Paar technische Passagen waren wieder dabei; haben alle super gemeistert.



Nächstes Wochenende nochmal eine Runde im Norden. Schönes Restwochende und Dank an meine Begleiter und Mädels.


----------



## nukleon69 (7. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> na wir häten da von freitag bis montag alle möglichkeiten . kann man ja erstmal die resonance abwarten wann wer zeit hat. (ich hätte an allen tagen zeit )
> bikepark dachte ich st. andreasberg. der park ist auch für "anfänger" super.



so auf das thema ostern in bikepark, also ich wer wen nes passt dabei, habe auch nach ostern 2 wochen urlaub und könnte da auch jederzeit


----------



## NuriB (7. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> das hört sich doch schon mal nach nen plan an
> um missverständnisse auszuschließen... wir sprechen hier vom "K Freitag".



Genau, also Freitag der 19.04.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wir haben erstmal die Führung übernommen


Nach Marko; Geschichte und der alte Mann hat heute für den Porto vorgelegt.
Erhole dich schön in Dänemark und dann musst Du nochmal alleine angreifen.


----------



## torstiohneh (8. April 2019)

Habe am Samstag mein neues Fahrrad-Navi kurz getestet, und dabei auf unserem Rötgesbütteler Hometrail gleich mal aufgeräumt.
War etwa eine Stunde unterwegs und habe zwischendurch etwa 15 Zecken entfernt, die auf meinen Beinen herumkrabbelten.


----------



## torstiohneh (8. April 2019)

Die Sonntagsrunde mit meinem Kumpel ging dann Richtung Norden in den Dragen.
Sorry *Martin*, dass ich auf Deine Mail zur Sonntagsrunde nicht mehr geantwortet habe.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> mein neues Fahrrad-Navi kurz getestet


Torsten, was für ein Hersteller.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> zwischendurch etwa 15 Zecken entfernt, die auf meinen Beinen herumkrabbelten.


..., die scheinen dich zu mögen; da empfehle ich Doctan, dann haben sie kein Bock mehr.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die Sonntagsrunde mit meinem Kumpel ging dann Richtung Norden in den Dragen.


... halt Stadtumrundung wie wir. Vielleicht klappt es bei der nächsten Nordtour.


----------



## webster1972 (9. April 2019)

So,hier gehts erstmal ins KH so wies aussieht. Ne Arterie dicht und zu lange gewartet mit dem Arzt. War woll n Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl vom Hausarzt vor 2 Wochen mit dem "Wenn sie ein Notfall wären...."! Nun steht woll n Bypass an. Mtb in 2019 adè! Also quasi...... I´m not amused grad....


----------



## nukleon69 (9. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> So,hier gehts erstmal ins KH so wies aussieht. Ne Arterie dicht und zu lange gewartet mit dem Arzt. War woll n Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl vom Hausarzt vor 2 Wochen mit dem "Wenn sie ein Notfall wären...."! Nun steht woll n Bypass an. Mtb in 2019 adè! Also quasi...... I´m not amused grad....



Hui okay, na aber da geht dann die Gesundheit trotzdem vor.
Von mir schon mal gute Besserung und viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (9. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> was für ein Hersteller


Ist ein Garmin Edge Explore, *Martin*.


----------



## torstiohneh (9. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Nun steht woll n Bypass an


Oh ha, heftig, nur gut das es rechtzeitig entdeckt wurde und ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und dass du bald wieder fit genug bist zum Radeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ne Arterie dicht und zu lange gewartet mit dem Arzt.


Axel nicht gut.  Dir gute Besserung und dass Du bald wieder fit wirst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ist ein Garmin Edge Explore


Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen mit dem Edge. Ich selbst habe ja ein Garmin Oregon 400 und 600. Arbeites Du auch mit BaseCamp?


----------



## NuriB (10. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> So,hier gehts erstmal ins KH so wies aussieht. Ne Arterie dicht und zu lange gewartet mit dem Arzt. War woll n Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl vom Hausarzt vor 2 Wochen mit dem "Wenn sie ein Notfall wären...."! Nun steht woll n Bypass an. Mtb in 2019 adè! Also quasi...... I´m not amused grad....



Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## hillemik (10. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> So,hier gehts erstmal ins KH so wies aussieht.


 alles gute! besser dich.


----------



## NuriB (10. April 2019)

Eine kleine Anregung für den 19.


----------



## Tony- (10. April 2019)

Komplett neue Strecke oder umbgebaut?


----------



## NuriB (10. April 2019)

Ich glaube, dass die Strecke neu ist. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (10. April 2019)

Hab bei FB nachgefragt, kein neuer Trail. Die Srünge sind ne Option zur den Vorhandenan Lines.


----------



## hillemik (11. April 2019)

jumpline


----------



## webster1972 (13. April 2019)

Hey,danke für die Genesungswünsche! Am Montag rücke ich dann mal ein in die Klinik am Südring  Ist kein Witz,das Krankenhaus in Dernbach im Westerwald liegt tatsächlich im Südring 8. Begebe mich da quasi in familiäre Behandlung! Dann viel Spass noch beim Radeln und bis demnächst mal!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass noch beim Radeln und bis demnächst mal!


Alles Gute und ich hoffe bald wieder am Start.
Hier auch Genesungswünsche an *Frank*; leider eine Rolle im Harz gemacht und die Schulter gebrochen  und *Marko*, leider sein Schienenbein mit den Pedalen lädiert und musste genäht werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2019)

Heute bei etwas frostigen Temperaturen eine sportive Runde mit den Raketen unternommen. Dank an die Mannschaft; viel mehr ging nicht und nach zwei Stunden war ich ausgekühlt.


 
Bei dem Tempo mal keine Bilder und alle gut drauf. Die Strecke von 43 Kilometer mit ca 240 Höhenmeter und einem Trailanteil von ca. 14 km Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil gut abgerockt. Schönes Restwochenden und natürlich schöne Ostertage.


----------



## NuriB (16. April 2019)

Also Leute wie schauts denn aus bei euch, Freitag geht klar?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 9:30 Uhr bei denen auf dem Parkplatz 
Aber geöffnet ist die Anlage an dem Tag oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillemik (16. April 2019)

auf jeden fall. 
9:30 hört sich gut an 
bin da

wegen offen : auf der hp steht nix das zu is


----------



## Tony- (16. April 2019)

Sankt Andreasberg? Muss ich am Freitag morgens spontann entscheiden..
Hab so nen Helm und Fahrrad in der Farbe, zum erkennen..


----------



## hillemik (16. April 2019)

jep st. andreasberg.


----------



## nukleon69 (16. April 2019)

Ich muss leider absagen, ich komme leider nicht hin ohne Auto


----------



## nukleon69 (16. April 2019)

Habe zwar öffentliche Verkehrsmittel geguckt , also bis zum hbf goslar komme ich aber St. Berg ist schon n Stück von dort


----------



## hillemik (16. April 2019)

hab zwar momentan nur mein miniauto aber schaue mal ob ich da 2 räder rein bekomme. mit laufradausbau könnte es klappen. schau mir das nachher mal an und meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## NuriB (16. April 2019)

Ich bekomme in meinen Mini leider gerade mal so mein Fahrrad rein.  Wäre aber schön wenn du irgendwie  dabei wärst. 
Ich habe übrigens einen 2 für 1 Coupon. Der erste den ich antreffe, kann sich den dann mit mir teilen  Erkennbar bin ich an folgendem Equipment:


----------



## hillemik (16. April 2019)

so, "mit viel spucke und geduld" wäre platz für 2 räder
allerdings müßten beide laufräder raus. 
würde dich dann aus meine abholen 
schreib mir mal ne mail mit adresse und handy nr für whatsapp und abholung


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2019)

Heute den sonnigen Tag genutzt und bischen Neuland mit Werkzeug erkundet. Auf dem Rückweg noch Peter getroffen; klein ist die Welt. Es gibt bei Dibbesdorf eine neue Bachfurt.



 
Super Sache und man kann gleich den Trail am Gieseberg mitnehmen. Leider geht die Verbindung parallel zur Schunter nach Querum nicht mehr.


 


 
Euch viel Spaß im Harz und heile bleiben. Wir werden am Samstag um Salzgitter Bad unterwegs sein.


----------



## hillemik (16. April 2019)

tolle bilder
werden uns richtig gut verpacken damit nix passiert   "don't panik, i'm a professional"
euch auch ganz viel spaß in SZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (16. April 2019)

Den Überweg habe ich letzten Herbst auch entdeckt, vorletzten Herbst war da noch nichts. 
Salzgitter ist auch toll, letzten Sommer 2 mal in der Notaufnahme gewesen, ein mal wegen meiner Schulter und ein zweites mal wegen Freundins Handgelenk.. 
Bleibt ihr mal lieber heile.


----------



## torstiohneh (16. April 2019)

Unsere Sonntagsrunde führte nach Braunschweig.
Frisch war es und der Nordostwind hat auf dem Rückweg ein bißchen genervt.
Im Bereich der Markierung haben wir den Okertrail leider ausgelassen, wie ärgerlich im Nachhinein. Da hat dann die letzte Einsatzbereitschaft gefehlt. Beim nächsten Mal halt ...


----------



## torstiohneh (16. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen mit dem Edge.


*Martin*, bislang nutze ich es zum Aufzeichnen und zur Orientierung unterwegs, mehr noch nicht.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Arbeites Du auch mit BaseCamp?


Bislang nicht, ich habe mal kurz reingeschaut, aber ich klicke meine Strecken mit Komoot zusammen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Markierung haben wir den Okertrail leider ausgelassen


*Torsten*, da haben wir uns echt verpasst, da wir viele Teilstücke ähnlich gefahren sind und wir haben natürlich die Trails an der Oker mitgenommen. Seit ihr auch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Im Waldstück bei Harxbüttel mit der Ruine, kann man jetzt die Rampe mit dem Graben hochfahren; waren ja früher viele Bohlen quer.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bislang nicht, ich habe mal kurz reingeschaut, aber ich klicke meine Strecken mit Komoot zusammen.


Ok, in Komoot poste ich halt nur manche Touren von mir, aber ausarbeiten tue ich meine Strecken mit Basecamp, da ich auch dort meine Trailbibliotek achiviert habe.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bleibt ihr mal lieber heile.


*Anton* wir reißen uns zusammen. Ich war zweimal da und fand es z.T. steil, aber technisch für mich machbar und ich bin mit der Fahrtechnik noch auf dem Kriegsfuss.
Wir bleiben lieber alle heile.


----------



## Tony- (17. April 2019)

NuriB schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in meinen Mini leider gerade mal so mein Fahrrad rein.


Habe auch nur ein kleines, flaches KFZ mit mit nem Klodeckel als Heckklappe. Mehr als ein Fahrrad möcht ich nicht reinstopfen.


----------



## Helmi3b (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Wieviel Leute sind es denn jetzt bisher?
Ich bin aktuell auch am Überlegen am Freitag hinzufahren.
Bin bisher aber so lala Bikepark erfahren. Ein paar mal in Thale die Downhill Strecke und Hahnenklee bisher 3 mal.


----------



## hillemik (17. April 2019)

hi, sind jetz 3-4
st andreasberg is ein bikepark für jedermann. von pappa mit sohn bis downhiller is da alles vertreten. also mit thale oder hahnenklee nich zu vergleichen


----------



## NuriB (17. April 2019)

Mit dir wären wir dann wohl zu fünft 
Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Bikepark pro, aber der MSB-X-Trail ist relativ zahm 

VG Nuri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (17. April 2019)

Was habt ihr so an Schutzausstattung?
Bei mir sind es Helm und Handschuhe.


----------



## Tony- (17. April 2019)

Fullface, Goggle, Langfingerhandschuhe,  Protektorenjacke, Knieschoner, und eventuell Crashpants.
Safety first


----------



## NuriB (17. April 2019)

Helm, Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner. Bin aber letztes mal auch nur mit Helm und Handschuhen gefahren


----------



## hillemik (17. April 2019)

fullface, hanschuhe, saftyjacket, knieschutz, goggle
besser geschützt als dann nach haus wegen aua


----------



## hillemik (17. April 2019)




----------



## Helmi3b (18. April 2019)

Okay.
Ich bin 9:30Uhr auf Parkplatz.
Mattschwarzer Schalenhelm, gelbes BMC, gelbe Handschuhe. Einfach ansprechen.
10 er Karte, 4 Stunden oder was nehmt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillemik (18. April 2019)

tageskarte


----------



## webster1972 (18. April 2019)

Mh die Ausstattung muss ich mir wohl zum normalen Biken nun auch zulegen. Muss Tonnen von Blutverdünnern schlucken jetzt,n kleiner Kratzer wird da zum Blutbad. Da hab ich mir nen Bock geschossen!


----------



## Tony- (18. April 2019)

Bin morgen nicht dabei, Freundin hat doch frei.. muss ich bespaßen


----------



## Helmi3b (19. April 2019)

Ich fahre jetzt los.


----------



## hillemik (19. April 2019)

ein sehr geiler tag im bikepark
sehr coole nette leute die den park unsicher gemacht haben
! danke männers!


----------



## Helmi3b (19. April 2019)

Ja war klasse, bestes Wetter, schöne Strecken und sehr gesellig mit euch. 
Danke Jungs.
Danke für die Bilder du alter Table Jumper.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen mit dem Edge. Ich selbst habe ja ein Garmin Oregon 400 und 600. Arbeites Du auch mit BaseCamp?


*Martin*, zum Thema Fahrrad-Navi noch ein paar Sätze.
Ich habe mich jetzt von meiner Oldschool-Lösung mit Pocket PC als Hardware und Magic Maps als Software mit Tour Explorer 25 als Kartenmaterial verabschiedet (Basis sind die amtlichen Topografischen Karten der Bundesländer).
Vorteil war:
relativ großes Display 3,5"
Nachteile waren:
Akkulaufzeit nur ca. 3h
Hardware nicht wasserfest
die meisten Trails fehlen auf der Karte
Eine Software-Lösung mit OSM-basierten Karten wäre zwar möglich, aber aufgrund der Hardware-Nachteile keine Option.

Am Ende ist es das Garmin Edge Explore geworden mangels für mich interessanten Alternativen. In der engeren Wahl waren:
Hammerhead Karoo -> scheint nach User-Berichten noch in der Beta-Phase zu sein
Wahoo Elemnt -> nur Schwarzweiß-Display
Jespr -> noch nicht lieferbar
Garmin Edge 1030 -> erschien mir zu oversized, dieses connectivity-Gedöns mit Strava z.B. brauche ich nicht
Sigma Rox 12 -> scheint nach User-Berichten noch nicht ausgereift zu sein


----------



## torstiohneh (19. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ok, in Komoot poste ich halt nur manche Touren von mir, aber ausarbeiten tue ich meine Strecken mit Basecamp, da ich auch dort meine Trailbibliotek achiviert habe.


Seitdem man in Komoot auch Offroad-Strecken planen kann, die nicht in der Karte vorhanden sind, funktioniert das sehr gut. Davor war es für mich unbrauchbar.
Eine Trailbibliothek so wie du habe ich leider nicht, die existiert nur in meinem Kopf. Basecamp werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit trotzdem anschauen.


----------



## NuriB (19. April 2019)

Das war echt gut heute, tolles Wetter und tolle Leute. Hat mir auf jeden Fall auch dazu verholfen, mehr Vertrauen in mein Rad aufzubauen. Auch wenn ich mich das eine oder andere mal lang gelegt habe 

Müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder du alter Table Jumper.


Hab ihr es ja schön fliegen lassen. Schöne Actionfotos und alles noch dran, trotz " your Friend is out of the road"; sagte mal ein Engländer zu uns, als ein Freund auf Korsika mit seinem Krad die Strasse verlassen hatte; blieb aber auch heile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Eine Trailbibliothek so wie du habe ich leider nicht, die existiert nur in meinem Kopf.


*Torsten* ein Teil habe ich auch im Kopf, doch mittlerweile sind es so viele, immerhin von Gifhorn im Norden bis Ende Oderwald und Salzgitter/Peine im Westen bis Ostelm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2019)

Sind auch zurück von unserer Tour über den Salzgitterkamm. Gegen Ende war bei mir die Luft raus und habe auch ein kleinen Endo gemacht, da die Kraft gefehlt hat über eine Doppelwurzel mein Rad zu lupfen, aber nichts passiert. Salzgitter hat es echt in sich. Wir sind viele Wurzeltrails gefahren und ein rauf und runter, mit knackigen Anstiegen; einmal hat die Kraft bei mir mit meinem 40er Ritzel hinten nicht gereicht, aber Altersbonus. Auf den 40 Kilometer waren es über 970 Höhenmeter.


 
Bei Osterlinde haben wir ein Kneippbecken gefunden und ein super Pfad wie im Dschungel.


 
Salzgitter ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert, aber man geht auch mal ans Limit. Paar weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite.


 
Euch schöne Ostern, hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch  und war für mich auch Neuland mit dabei. Nächsten Sonntag halt in den Oderwald mit deutlich weniger Höhenmeter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2019)

Frohe Ostern. An den Osterntage ist ja mehr in Familie, aber man kann auch eine Tour mit der Familie über einige Trails zur *Amicizia Eisdiele* in Meine verlängern und einen neuen Wiesenpfad entdecken.
*Torsten*, daß ist ja dein Gebiet. Kennst Du diesen Wiesenpfad? Für mich war es mal wieder Neuland.


----------



## Helmi3b (24. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> ein sehr geiler tag im bikepark
> sehr coole nette leute die den park unsicher gemacht haben
> ! danke männers!


Micha, ich bin schon ganz ungeduldig wegen den Filmchen. Haste da was für uns?


----------



## hillemik (24. April 2019)

is in arbeit 
über ostern bin ich noch nicht wirklich dazu gekommen. aber gesichtet is das material schon


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2019)

Super, da bin ich aber gespannt und vielleicht lerne ich ja auch was, wie man noch besser zusammenschneiden kann.
Ich wollte erst auch meine Gopro mit nach Salzgitter mitnehmen, aber bei den Raketen, die am Start waren , wäre ich komplett am Ende gewesen.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kennst Du diesen Wiesenpfad?


*Martin*, nein, den kenne ich nicht, werde ich aber ausprobieren.
Bin aber oft daran vorbeigefahren .
Man fährt halt immer die bekannten Wege zu Beginn einer Tour, geht zumindest mir so. Ich werde mal mehr Zeit einplanen um neue heimatnahe Strecken zu erkunden.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Für mich war es mal wieder Neuland.


Letzten Freitag bin ich zwei für mich neue Trails bei Essenrode gefahren.
Hier gehts los:


 

Trail Richtung Essenrode:




Wiesentrail Richtung Essenrode nach Trailschleife durch den Wald:


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Man fährt halt immer die bekannten Wege zu Beginn einer Tour, geht zumindest mir so.


Ja dies stimmt, man muss sich manchmal von bekannten Pfaden lösen und nur drauf los fahren, denn dann findet man doch nochmal was neues.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> zwei für mich neue Trails bei Essenrode gefahren.


Super, die folgenden Abschnitte kannte ich nicht. Habe ich gleich gekennzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (27. April 2019)

Soi,bin wieder da! Hab nun Protektoren für Ellbogen und Unterarm und Knie Schienbein,da wo man als erstes landet wenn man fällt. Handschuhe sowieso. Muss Medis schlucken die die Blutgerinnung hemmen. Ich hoffe das mich keiner auslacht mit der Ausstattung,aber mir sind die blauen Flecken darunter lieber wie ein Blutbad mit ner Schürfwunde. Ich muss jetzt erstmal langsam angehen lassen,vielleicht hat wer ne Flachlandtour ohne Bienroder See und Badegäste für mich.


----------



## nukleon69 (28. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Soi,bin wieder da! Hab nun Protektoren für Ellbogen und Unterarm und Knie Schienbein,da wo man als erstes landet wenn man fällt. Handschuhe sowieso. Muss Medis schlucken die die Blutgerinnung hemmen. Ich hoffe das mich keiner auslacht mit der Ausstattung,aber mir sind die blauen Flecken darunter lieber wie ein Blutbad mit ner Schürfwunde. Ich muss jetzt erstmal langsam angehen lassen,vielleicht hat wer ne Flachlandtour ohne Bienroder See und Badegäste für mich.



Naja Gesundheit geht immer noch vor


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2019)

Wir sind aus dem Oderwald zurück und mit dem Wetter echt Glück gehabt, vom Start bis zum Ende trocken geblieben und auch die Sonne hat sich gezeigt. Alle locker durchgefahren und die 49 Kilometer mit ca. 385 Höhenmeter super gemeistert. Die Trails und Wiesenpfade, ca. 17 Kilometer, waren trotz der letzten Regenfälle gut zu fahren und der Matsch war nicht so doll.


 
Ein Trail war durch Havesterspuren etwas schwerer bergauf zu fahren, aber haben die Mädels super gerockt.


 


 
Torsten; Dienstag werde ich eine Tour vom Löwengarten aus starten, also könnten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. Schönes Restwochenden.


----------



## nukleon69 (29. April 2019)

Und gibt es welche die Mittwoch auf Tour sind oder n bikepark abklappern?


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2019)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Und gibt es welche die Mittwoch auf Tour sind oder n bikepark abklappern?


Mittwoch fahren die Jungs im Elmthread, aber eigentlich keine Bikepark Biker.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-268
Donnerstag fährt Stefan vom Kloster Riddagshausen aus, aber auch halt Touren.


----------



## hillemik (29. April 2019)

holla gemeinde
hab da mal nen video vom bikeparkbesuch gebastelt. da ich in der sache blutiger anfänger bin, sehts mir bitte nach und behaltet es für euch
wenn ihrs sch... findet. 
auf jedenfall geh ich die sache das nächste mal ,zwecks filmmaterial, anders an. "übung macht den meister"

""


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (29. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> holla gemeinde
> hab da mal nen video vom bikeparkbesuch gebastelt. da ich in der sache blutiger anfänger bin, sehts mir bitte nach und behaltet es für euch
> wenn ihrs sch... findet.
> auf jedenfall geh ich die sache das nächste mal ,zwecks filmmaterial, anders an. "übung macht den meister"
> ...



ich hatte das headset gerade auf volle pulle und hatte erstmal nen shock  
aber sehr geiles video  beim next mal will ic hauf jedenfall dabei sein


----------



## torstiohneh (29. April 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten; Dienstag werde ich eine Tour vom Löwengarten aus starten, also könnten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. Schönes Restwochenden.


*Martin*, bin dabei, habe auch gerade auf deine Mail geantwortet.


----------



## torstiohneh (29. April 2019)

Unsere Sonntagsrunde führte Richtung WOB, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Mit dabei waren der Wiesentrail von Martin zwischen Meine und Abbesbüttel und die Singletrails bei Essenrode, die ich Karfreitag zum ersten Mal gefahren bin.
Endlich sind wir auch mal die Singletrails bei WOB-Mörse gefahren.
Der Untergrund war generell klebrig nach dem Regen und auf dem Trail bei Mörse hätte es mich bei einer Grabendurchfahrt mit Stöckchen fast gelegt.
Ab Ehmen sind wir im Faulenzermodus auf Asphalt zurück nach Edesbüttel gefahren, allerdings bei lästigem Gegenwind.


----------



## webster1972 (29. April 2019)

Ok,Bikepark ist nicht bei mir! Fahrtechnik is keine da und die Verletzungsgefahr ist mir etwas zu hoch nun. Aber schön wenn ihr Spass hattet! Ich werde nun langsam mal auf Tuchfühlung mit den trails hier gehen, meine vom Doc verordnete Schonzeit ist fast rum. Ich werde nicht schnell sein und es erstmal nicht so weit schaffen aber wenn mich wer mitnehmen möchte ein paar meter wärs ok für mich!


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2019)

hillemik schrieb:


> hab da mal nen video vom bikeparkbesuch gebastelt.


Super , sieht ja z.T. sehr knifflig aus mit der Streckenführung, z.B. bei Minute 1:17 und auf den Stegen sollte man in der Spur bleiben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, bin dabei


Torsten super, ist sicherlich Neuland für dich dabei.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Unsere Sonntagsrunde führte Richtung WOB, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.


Soll meine nächste Nordrunde auch hin . Schön, daß der Trail bei Mörse wieder durchgängig befahrbar ist ; danke für die Info, anders rum besser , da fährt man auf den 1,7 Kilometer 30 Hm runter.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Untergrund war generell klebrig nach dem Regen und auf dem Trail bei Mörse hätte es mich bei einer Grabendurchfahrt mit Stöckchen fast gelegt.


Mich hat es am Sonntag auch vom Rad gehauen, weil ich einem Rentner ausgewichen bin, der in der Mitte des Radwegs gefahren ist und mein Klingelzeichen nicht gehört hat , aber heile geblieben; leider mein Trikot und Hose muss ich flicken lassen.


----------



## webster1972 (30. April 2019)

Lol,genau darum fahr ich jetzt mit Plastik am Mann! Ich werde mal die Challanges testen in moderatem Tempo. Um denTeich wird momentan eh nicht so schnell gehen. Ich muss erstmal metern,schnell kommt dann später!


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die Challanges testen in moderatem Tempo.


Axel mach mal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2019)

*Torsten* super, daß es heute doch noch geklappt hat.  Die Trails waren alle super zu fahren; kein Matsch, außer paar Wasserdurchfahrten. Warst heute sehr gut drauf; die Strecke locker unter 2 Stunden abgerissen.


----------



## Helmi3b (30. April 2019)

Geiles Video Micha. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2019)

Heute den trockenen Vormittag nochmal genutzt eine Nordtour nach Wolfsburg vorzubereiten. Ein neues Stück bei Flechdorf kennengelernt, wo die Schunter zweigleisig verläuft.

 
Blick auf den Flechtorfer Teich.


 
... und auf dem Parallelarm, hat die Schunter mal etwas Gefälle, sonst fließt sie ja eher gemächlich.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Mai 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* super, daß es heute doch noch geklappt hat.


*Martin*, war eine super Runde, danke fürs guiden, jeder der nicht dabei war hat was verpasst.





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> außer paar Wasserdurchfahrten.


Ist alles wieder sauber, habe meine Sachen gleich in die Waschmaschine geschmissen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ist alles wieder sauber, habe meine Sachen gleich in die Waschmaschine geschmissen.


...; *Torsten* tröste dich, habe ich und andere schon sich nasse Füsse geholt und manchmal macht es Sinn, die Linie des Guides zu folgen.
Da ich Urlaub habe und im kalten Deutschland bin, habe ich heute unsere nächste Nordtour abgefahren, um im Training zu bleiben und so schnell zu werden wie "*Adolfo*". Wa waren dies früher noch für Zeiten.






...das ist jetzt Geschichte.
Ich bin heute den Okertrail gefahren bei Hillerse; den kannte ich noch nicht und habe den Galgenkamp gefunden. Da hoch war Kette links angesagt, um die 21%.



Der Trail bei Hillerse ist bei mir nicht eingetragen , könnte man aber auch Baden in der Oker an dem Sandufer des Nachtigaltal.



An der Stelle bin ich auch vorbei gekommen. MTB erlaubt, reiten nicht.



Vielleicht bis Du ja nächsten Sonntag mit dabei.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2019)

Schöne Bilder Martin  ich denke gerne daran zurück  du hast mich immer wieder motiviert weiter zumachen
Damit es nicht zu langweilig wird  habe ich mal wieder Beute gemacht
Mit der Farbauswahl   zeige ich meine Liebe zu Braunschweig


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Mai 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Damit es nicht zu langweilig wird habe ich mal wieder Beute gemacht
> Mit der Farbauswahl  zeige ich meine Liebe zu Braunschweig


*Adolfo*, super . Kann man auch mal Renner fahren. 
Heute wieder das trockene Wetter genutzt, denn morgen soll es ja wieder nass werden. Bischen Braunschweig umrundet und paar neue Wege und Trails gefahren.


 


 
Sonntag aber mit MTB und nicht CX , sonst wirst Du an paar Passagen schieben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Mai 2019)

Heute mal Richtung Meinersen gefahren und die Okertrails abgefahren; war für mich viel Neuland dabei.


Bei Meinersen trennt sich die Oker in zwei Arme und die Insel hat viele Teiche, die auf einem deutlichen höheren Niveau liegt als der Hauptarm der Oker.






Hier treffen sich wieder beide Okerarme. Sehr schöne Trails hin gefahren und zurück ging es erstmalig über den Wohlenberg. Immerhin 98 m ü.N.N., knapp 16 % berghoch und stach aus dem Flachland im Höhenprofil heraus und über einen schönen Trail wieder bergab.
Die Strecke habe ich mal für euch bei Komoot hochgeladen.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/66168604
*Torsten* der Verbindungstrail im Eickhorst ist wieder nach vielen Jahren sauber ausgefahren und kann man super einbinden; heute gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Mai 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Nordtour zurück. Bei top Wetter und trockenen Trails sind die Räder wieder gerollt. Dank an alle Mitstreiter und Steffi für die super Begleitung; eine sehr harmonische Gruppe  Haben heute die Trails gemeinsam gerockt und richtig Tempo gemacht.


 
Die Strecke ging über Thune und Eickhorst nach Schwülper und dann weiter parallel von Schunter und Oker. Die Strecke von 50 Kilometer mit ca. 230 Höhenmeter und ca. 16 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil in etwas über 2:30 abgeradelt.


 
    


 Am Galgenkamp ging es auch mal kräftig rauf; mit Kette links, aber alle locker hoch.


 
Markus, volle Pulle hoch mit Zusatzkraft, aber da muss man schon etwas die Linie halten sonst ist man weg.
Schönes Restwochenende und nächsten Sonntag in den Elm.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (12. Mai 2019)

Leider bin ich zu spät aufgestanden sonst wäre ich gern dabei gewesen. Bin ich halt allein gefahren.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Mai 2019)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Leider bin ich zu spät aufgestanden sonst wäre ich gern dabei gewesen.


*Torge* ggf. bei der nächsten Nordtour Richtung Wolfsburg. Bis ja heute auch gut rumgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

Die Bilder sehen schon recht sommerlich aus im Braunschweig, müssen noch etwas den Temperaturen arbeiten..
War teilweise recht frisch heute beim Graveln..


 
@Luisfigo schönes Fahrrad


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> @Luisfigo schönes Fahrrad



Danke


----------



## ogoe (12. Mai 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute mal Richtung Meinersen gefahren


Hi Martin, bin die Tour am Samstag gefahren. Wieder mal völlig neue Ecken kennengelernt. Sehr schön der Teil um das Okerwehr ganz im Norden. War nach fast 70 zügigen Kilometern gut platt.


----------



## MartinPee (13. Mai 2019)

..war heute auch unterwegs.....sonnig, windig und teilweise noch recht frisch.......war trotzdem gut nochmal vor der Nachtschicht frische Luft und Sonne zu tanken......


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2019)

ogoe schrieb:


> Hi Martin, bin die Tour am Samstag gefahren.


Super.


ogoe schrieb:


> Wieder mal völlig neue Ecken kennengelernt.


Das ging mir auch so und die Meinersenokerinsel hat mir auch gefallen und natürlich die Trails an der Oker.


ogoe schrieb:


> War nach fast 70 zügigen Kilometern gut platt.


 ging mir ähnlich, aber gutes Ausdauertraining.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2019)

MartinPee schrieb:


> war heute auch unterwegs....


*Martin*, eine ordentliche Runde , dann kannst Du ja bald bei einer meiner Dienstagrunden mitstarten, aber kannst ja noch mit Torsten etwas trainieren.
Ich habe heute eine meiner nächsten Gifhornrunden angetestet und paar neue Trails entdeckt. Ich war Richtung Aller und dem Schlatt, denn dort kannte ich noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Heute war ja eine Südrunde angesagt und wir waren im Elm. Dank an meine Begleiter; Jan, Michael und Sascha, hat wieder Spaß gemacht und wir mussten gemeinsam etwas beißen , obwohl es bei Michael sehr easy aussah.


 
Bei Abfahrtstrail am Elimer Horn durfte Michael eine kleine Vollbremsung hinlegen.


 
Mehr Bilder gibt es heute nicht, denn die 55 Kilometer und 700 Hm und die Matschpassagen haben etwas Kraft gekostet und ich hätte die Bilder verwackelt. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Mai 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> habe ich und andere schon sich nasse Füsse geholt


*Martin*, wenn es mal nur die Füße gewesen wären


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Mai 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine meiner nächsten Gifhornrunden angetestet und paar neue Trails entdeckt.


Ich habe dich schon die ganze Zeit beneidet weil du soviel Zeit zum Radl findest. Und schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.
Das zweite Bild mit dem Trail neben dem Wassergraben, wo ist das? Ich kann es nicht zuordnen .



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke habe ich mal für euch bei Komoot hochgeladen.


Super *Martin, *danke!



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* der Verbindungstrail im Eickhorst ist wieder nach vielen Jahren sauber ausgefahren und kann man super einbinden


Prima, probiere ich bei Gelegenheit aus.

Die letzten beiden Wochen musste ich kürzer treten  (im warsten Sinne des Wortes). Aber jetzt bin ich wieder dabei nach unseren Familienfeiern.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Mai 2019)

Am Sonntag waren wir ein Stück auf euren Spuren vom letzten Wochenende unterwegs. 
Gefahren sind wir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Bei nächsten Mal baue ich den Trail ums Viehmoor mit ein.
Zwischen Viehmoor und Bahnstrecke gibt es einige nicht dokumentierte Wege, einen davon sind wir gefahren. 
Die Okertrails bei Dalldorf und Hillerse sind klasse, und den Weg weiter Richtung Rolfsbüttel war ich bisher noch nicht gefahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> wenn es mal nur die Füße gewesen wären


*Torsten*, Du hast dich ja wieder fast trocken gefahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich habe dich schon die ganze Zeit beneidet weil du soviel Zeit zum Radl findest.


; hatte Urlaub und wollte eigentlich mehr Renner fahren, aber bei den Temperaturen bin ich lieber aufs MTB umgestiegen und habe die Zeit genutzt neues Territorium zu entdecken.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild mit dem Trail neben dem Wassergraben, wo ist das? Ich kann es nicht zuordnen .




 
Das Bild hat mir auch gefallen mit dem Lichteinfall.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Am Sonntag waren wir ein Stück auf euren Spuren vom letzten Wochenende unterwegs.


Super und Du bist ein Teilstück einer meiner nächsten Gifhorntouren gefahren. Der Streckenabschnitt im Nordwesten von der Kreisstrasse nach Dalldorf, parallel zur ICE Strecke Richtung Wohlenberg ist dies ein Trail oder Weg?


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Zwischen Viehmoor und Bahnstrecke gibt es einige nicht dokumentierte Wege, einen davon sind wir gefahren.


Hier sind paar Trails in dem Bereich, die mir bekannt sind.


 
Zwischen Dalldorf und dem Wohlenberg müsste auch noch einiges zu erforschen sein. Könntest Du mal für uns entdecken; ist ja für mich gerade nicht so um die Ecke.
Ich wollte nochmal, wie letztes Jahr, eine reine Gifhornrunde ( 39 Kilometer) mit Dir machen und meinen Sohn mitnehmen als MTB Einsteiger.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2019)

*Torsten*, heute mit meinem Sohn auf Tour gewesen, um ihm die Trails um Waggum näher zu bringen und an seiner Ausdauer zu arbeiten. Noch hat der Alte die Oberhand, aber wenn er dran bleibt wird es nicht lange dauern und er wartet auf mich. Bin heute den kurzen Verbindungstrial bei Grassel gefahren; sehr schön winklig und mit Baumhindernis.


 
Hier noch paar Eindrücke von heute. Blick auf den Elm bei Hondelage in der Nähe vom "Brauner Berg" und ein schöner Wiesenpfad bei Bevenrode.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Mai 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Das Bild hat mir auch gefallen mit dem Lichteinfall.


Na klar *Martin*, danke. Ich hatte den Weg breiter in Erinnerung.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> parallel zur ICE Strecke Richtung Wohlenberg ist dies ein Trail oder Weg?


Vor einem Jahr sah es dort so aus. 
Da waren die Bäume neben der ICE-Strecke gerade gefällt worden. Vorher führte der Weg durch den Wald.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist der Boden nicht mehr so verdichtet und die Vegetation kommt langsam zurück.






Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Zwischen Dalldorf und dem Wohlenberg müsste auch noch einiges zu erforschen sein. Könntest Du mal für uns entdecken


Mach ich gerne bei Gelegenheit, *Martin*.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> eine reine Gifhornrunde ( 39 Kilometer) mit Dir machen


sehr gerne


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr sah es dort so aus.


Eher unspannend; sollte man doch lieber die Wege im Wald neben. Danke für die Info.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne bei Gelegenheit, *Martin*.


Super.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> sehr gerne


Ok, suchen wir nochmal ein Tag aus, denn ich wollte bei der Tour mein Sohn mal mit einsteigen lassen.
Heute wären wir nur zu zweit gestartet, da habe ich kurzfristig mich entschlossen schon mal paar Streckenabschnitte im Elm für die Sommerchallange zu erkunden. Trotz der Regenfälle konnte man die Trails ganz gut fahren, außer paar cremige Abschnitte.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Mai 2019)

Schnell noch eine Rückmeldung von unserer heutigen Sonntagsrunde.
Wir waren Richtung BS unterwegs, durch das Ölper Holz und das von Pawelsches Holz.
Der Wind war manchmal böse, aber zum Glück fast nur auf der Hinfahrt von vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wir waren Richtung BS unterwegs, durch das Ölper Holz und das von Pawelsches Holz.


Da wart ihr etwas länger unterwegs als ich. An der Biologischen Bundesanstalt Richtung Kanal war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich habe gestern die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange zusammengestellt und frei gemacht und werde sie demnächst nochmal komplett abfahren. Leider sind durch Waldarbeiten viele alte Trails nicht mehr fahrbar oder wurden komplett verblockt , aber ich hoffe auch diese Streckenführung wird euch gefallen. Paar Eindrücke von gestern. Harz und Asse im Blick.


----------



## ogoe (30. Mai 2019)

Gruß aus Südtirol. Tolle Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern. Die Sonne taut den letzten Schnee noch weg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2019)

ogoe schrieb:


> Gruß aus Südtirol.


Schönen Urlaub Dir und deiner Familie. Bischen Training für die Sommerchallange.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2019)

Heute eine kleine Pfingstrunde. Dank an Jana, Peter und Sascha, für eure Begleitung . Ich hatte Regenschuhe mit, denn ich dachte nach den regenfällen wären die Trails alle matschig, aber alles super zu fahren und die qualmenden Socken wären nicht nötig gewesen.


 
Die Strecke hatte 48 Kilometer mit ca. 240 Höhenmeter und ca. 20 Kilometer Trailanteil. Schöne Pfingsten noch und halt nächste Tour im Süden durch den Elm.


 
*Thomas*, dir alles Gute und in vier Wochen langsam wieder einsteigen. *Torsten* vielleicht klappt es ja, beim nächsten Mal dann ist auch wieder Steffi mit am Start.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. Juni 2019)

Nachdem ich gestern leider absagen musste reichte es heute für eine kleine Gifhorn-Runde.
Auf dem Hinweg über den Hometrail bei Rötgesbüttel, die Räuberbrücke bei Isenbüttel, durch den Eyßelforst, den Trail durch Gifhorn, den Allertrail und um den Heidesee.
Zurück dann eher auf breiten Wegen... 

 

Mohnfeld bei Vollbüttel:


----------



## Helmi3b (11. Juni 2019)

Hast du diese Strecke eventuell als gpx Datei oder Komoot Link? Die würde ich gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> kleine Gifhorn-Runde


*Torsten* immerhin um die 36 Kilometer  und der Verbindungsweg am Heideweg, neben dem Gebäude kannte ich noch nicht. Super Bilder vom Mohnfeld, vorallem das zweite. Der Trail am Schlosssee parallel zur Aller von der Brücke zur alten Eisenbahnbrücke kannte ich den vorderen Teil nicht, aber der hintere Teil ist wieder frei von Baumhindernisse?


torstiohneh schrieb:


> leider absagen


...klappt dieses Jahr sicherlich. Markus wollte auch noch eine reine Gifhornrunde anbieten.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Juni 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Hast du diese Strecke eventuell als gpx Datei oder Komoot Link?


Hallo Helmi3b, ich kann dir gerne die gpx-Datei senden, wenn du mir deine Mail-Adresse per PN schickst.
Für komoot würde ich ab dem Heidesee eine schönere Strecke wählen...


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Der Trail am Schlosssee parallel zur Aller von der Brücke zur alten Eisenbahnbrücke kannte ich den vorderen Teil nicht, aber der hintere Teil ist wieder frei von Baumhindernisse?


Hallo *Martin*, wenn die Wiese gemäht ist kann man den Trail flussabwärts weiterfahren. 
Der Trail an der Aller ist zwar frei, aber inzwischen stark zugewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mohnfeld bei Vollbüttel:


Torsten, ich habe mich heute auch versucht; nur in Lila, aber welche Blumenart weis ich nicht.


 


 
Ich war heute nochmal im Elm und bin die Challange nochmal mit Kamera im Stück abgefahren. Der zweite Teil der Strecke war für mich am Anstrengensten und beim letzen Anstieg war Flasche leer. Ich musste aber heute gut mit Matsch kämpfen und die Temperatur und Luft war schon für mich fordernd. Nach zwei Stunden war ich durch.


----------



## Helmi3b (15. Juni 2019)

Torsti hast ne Pn. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nur in Lila, aber welche Blumenart weis ich nicht.


Hallo *Martin*, schöne Bilder , so ähnlich habe ich das neulich auch gehabt...


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Juni 2019)

Gestern bin ich zur Arbeit geradelt und habe nach Feierabend noch eine Runde über Wilsche und Neubokel drangehängt.





 

Diesmal bin ich nach der Eisenbahnbrücke nicht den Trail an der Aller, sondern parallel dazu durch den Wald gefahren. 
Auch schön, und nicht so zugewachsen.

Aus Gifhorn heraus Richtung Neubokel bin ich einen Weg parallel zum Hauptweg (Walkeweg) gefahren. Lohnt sich, schöner Feld-/Waldweg mit einem leider nur kurzen Singletrailabschnitt:


 

Habe dann noch ein bißchen herumgespielt, hier ein "Selfie" von der Furt bei Ribbesbüttel.


----------



## torstiohneh (16. Juni 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt.


Stefan, hast ne Mail. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> so ähnlich habe ich das neulich auch gehabt...


...super; scheint dass gleiche Gewächs zu sein.
Deine Strecke parallel zum Golfplatz ist auf meiner Karte als Trail dokumentiert; passt dies?
Heute mit meinem Sohn eine lockere Runde um Wasbüttel, Meinerteiche und Bechsbüttel, leider muss ich das Mittelblatt bei meinem Sohn erneuern, die Kette springt.


 
Bei Wasbüttel haben wir einen Rundtrail gefunden; war für mich neu.


 
...ich weis nicht wie so ein Trail entstehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> hier ein "Selfie" von der Furt bei Ribbesbüttel.


Torsten cool, wieviel Versuche waren dafür nötig, bis das Timing gepasst hat.


----------



## Jimbsi (16. Juni 2019)

Servus, ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread, aber der Gifhorner scheint nicht so lebendig zu sein. 

Ich bin vor kurzem von Karlsruhe nach Gifhorn gezogen und wollte fragen, ob es Radlgruppen (habe per google nur eine adac gruppe gefunden) gibt, die regelmäßig fahren und man sich noch anschließen könnte?

Fahre eigentlich alles MTB (150 fully wohl etwas oversized, aber war für den Schwarzwald genau richtig), Cosser/Gravel ein bisschen Rennrad. Letztes Jahr kam ich nicnt ganz so zum Radeln und der Umzug hat auch etwas Zeit gefressen: Beine könnten also etwas besser sein 

Bis jetzt bin ich von dem Kfz aufkommen leicht geschockt. Teilweise ist hier ja unmöglich ne Bundesstraße zu kreuzen.

Besitze kein Auto, bin also nicht ganz so flexibel und hauptsächlich im Gifhorner Raum aktiv. Suche vor allem für in der Woche, da meine Wochenenden bis September schon verplant sind. Also falls man sich ner Gruppe anschließen könnte wäre es super! 

Viele Grüße 
Jimbsi


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2019)

Jimbsi schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread


Hallo *Jimbsi*, vom Prinzip bist Du hier richtig. Ich starte im Wechsel einmal im Norden von Waggum aus und im Süden von der Roten Wiese, aber leider nur am Sonntag. Markus und auch ich werden aber nochmal reine Gifhornrunden mit Startpunkt in Gifhorn anbieten. In der Woche ist sicherlich auch Torsten mal auf Tour und ihr könntet euch kurzschliessen. Du kannst mir ja deine Mailadresse als PN übersenden und ich kann dich in den Verteiler mit einpflegen und Du wirst über die Touren informiert und ggf. gibt es auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft bei einer Südtour oder Nordtour.


----------



## Jimbsi (16. Juni 2019)

Servus Oberhutzel, vielen Dank für die Hinweise und das Angebot! Ich werde dir mal eine PN schicken. 

Ich stehe für alle Schandtaten bereit


----------



## Helmi3b (17. Juni 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Stefan, hast ne Mail. Viel Spaß damit!


Hab gestern mal die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und bin die Runde gefahren.
War toll.
Besonders der erste Teil bis zur Bahnbrücke an der Aller. Soviele grüne Flecken und Trails in Gifhorn kannte ich nicht in der Stadt. Der Weg parallel zur Aller bis Schlosssee war sehr zugewuchert.
Durch die Heide war cool.
Bei Vollbüttel hab ich dann unfreiwillig geduscht und dem Rest kannte ich dann schon, jedoch auch ne tolle Strecke. Danke dir nochmal. Wenn es zeitlich passt gerne auch mal gemeinsam.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Bei Vollbüttel hab ich dann unfreiwillig geduscht


Stefan, Beregnungsanlage oder kurzer Abstecher in die Vollbütteler Riede.


----------



## Helmi3b (17. Juni 2019)

Weder noch. Wolkenbruch für ca. 15Minuten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wolkenbruch für ca. 15Minuten.


OK , ich hoffe es war wenigsten warmer Regen.


----------



## Mysteryframe (19. Juni 2019)

Moin,

Baue mir gerade ein neues Bike auf.
Hoffe das hier ein paar Leute aus Wolfenbüttel unterwegs sind, mit denen man ggf mal los kann.
War jetzt ewig nicht mehr auf den Trails unterwegs und bin dementsprechend nicht uptodate .
Aktuellen Status siehe unten
Fehlen noch: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kette.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2019)

Mysteryframe schrieb:


> Fehlen noch: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kette.


...und Bremsen. Wenn es fertig ist, einfach nochmal melden und wenn wir im Süden starten ist die Anfahrt von Wolfenbüttel auch möglich und Du könntest dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mysteryframe (19. Juni 2019)

Hehe.
Bremsen sind vorhanden nurnoch nicht montiert.
Wird aber noch so ca 14 Tage brauchen.
Das klingt doch nach einem Plan.


----------



## webster1972 (20. Juni 2019)

Na ich halte mich wie bisher besser im Hintergrund! Nach 2 kleinen Schürfwunden am Knie und an einer Hand weiss ich das ich besser mal solo weiter fahre. Blutet was bei mir is erstmal Pause wegen meinem Pillenbedarf. Das geht sogar durch ne lange Hose. Aber mein  Bastelfully fährt sich immer noch toll. Momentan mit der Hitze trau ich mich nich raus,hab keine Erfahrung ob die Pharmazie schwindlig macht wenns so heiss is. Euch aber viel Spass weiterhin!


----------



## Mysteryframe (20. Juni 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na ich halte mich wie bisher besser im Hintergrund! Nach 2 kleinen Schürfwunden am Knie und an einer Hand weiss ich das ich besser mal solo weiter fahre. Blutet was bei mir is erstmal Pause wegen meinem Pillenbedarf. Das geht sogar durch ne lange Hose. Aber mein  Bastelfully fährt sich immer noch toll. Momentan mit der Hitze trau ich mich nich raus,hab keine Erfahrung ob die Pharmazie schwindlig macht wenns so heiss is. Euch aber viel Spass weiterhin!


Frage ist was Du aktuell nimmst?
Es gibt sicherlich diverse Generika die Deinen Kreislauf gerade unter Belastung etwas durcheinander bringen, aber dann sollte man halt wirklich lieber ruhig machen 
Kleine Blessuren gehören denke ich dazu, reicht ja manchmal schon wenn man nur vom Flat abrutscht.


----------



## webster1972 (20. Juni 2019)

Ich bin Gefässpatient seit nem Vierteljahr. Hab Stents in der Baucharterie und muss ASS und noch n anderes Medikament zur Blutverdünnung nehmen. Ein Einschlag der Pedalpins im Knie wie aktuell passiert war ein mittleres Blutbad.Das heisst bei mir grad Druckverband anlegen. Und bei der Hitze und zu wenig Flüssigkeit wird mir schneller flau ,ist ne Nebenwirkung der Tabletten aber in meinem Fall toleriert gegen mögliche körperlich schlimmere Folgen ohne diese Pillen. Ich bin untrainiert und so schon ne Bremse,mit der Truppe komm ich imTraum nich mit. Aber es is ne feine Gemeinschaft,drum geb hin und wieder Feedback.


----------



## Mysteryframe (20. Juni 2019)

Ass und noch ein antikoagulanz?
Dann tippe ich mal auf Xarelto oder eliquis.
Ja das glaube ich Dir, aber auf der anderen Seite ein gutes Zeichen das sie funktionieren.
Wobei Dein INR natürlich auch nicht zu niedrig sein sollte (woher auch die Kreislaufprobleme rühren könnten) weil das sonst auch mal ins Augen gehen kann.


----------



## webster1972 (21. Juni 2019)

Nein Clopidogrel is noch im Spiel. Das is aber nur noch ne kurze Zeit angesagt bis die Stents eingewachsen sind. Rauscht schon ganz gut im Kopf manchmal. Und es läuft wie Wasser aus ner Wunde. Bei mir gehts erstmal nur darum das Blut dünn zu halten. Mit Gerinnungsfaktoren hab ich nichts am Hut. Das ASS gibt's aber nun lebenslang.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2019)

*Axel*, ich hoffe das Rauchen wird jetzt eingestellt.
*Torsten* wir waren gestern mal wieder kurz auf Tour, da ja die Woche am Feierabend immer Schauer oder Gewitter war; also kein Rennrad fahren.
Hier paar Impressionen von gestern. Bei dem Pfad zum Trail bei Grassel fährt man jetzt schon durch das Getreidefeld.





Roch ein wenig nach Pup.





Die Arbeitsfläche im IBC Forum hat sich ja geändert, aber auch verbessert?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsfläche im IBC Forum hat sich ja geändert, aber auch verbessert?


... um die geposteten Bilder zu sehen muss man sich jetzt einloggen. Noch paar negative Änderung, die ich noch nicht weis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juni 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Elmrunde zurück und mal etwas anders in den Elm reingefahren. Dank an meine Begleitung, hat wie immer Spaß gemacht und war eine zügige Runde. Keine Pannen, aber zweimal Bodenkontakt. Der Destedttrail wird für mich immer technischer und einmal leider mit dem Lenker am Ast hängen geblieben. Adolfo hat ein Baum weggeköpft; Baum kaputt, Porto heile. Die Strecke hatte 56 Kilometer mit ca. 540 Höhenmeter und ein Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 17 Kilometer. Fotos leider kaum welche; immer Druck auf dem Pedal. Hier zwei Gruppenphotos; einmal direkt im Forum und einmal verlinkt. Mal sehen wie dies mit der neuen Plattform verträgt.












						Jungs gut drauf
					

Foto: Jungs gut drauf




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubs (25. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer Elmrunde zurück und mal etwas anders in den Elm reingefahren. Dank an meine Begleitung, hat wie immer Spaß gemacht und war eine zügige Runde. Keine Pannen, aber zweimal Bodenkontakt. Der Destedttrail wird für mich immer technischer und einmal leider mit dem Lenker am Ast hängen geblieben. Adolfo hat ein Baum weggeköpft; Baum kaputt, Porto heile. Die Strecke hatte 56 Kilometer mit ca. 540 Höhenmeter und ein Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 17 Kilometer. Fotos leider kaum welche; immer Druck auf dem Pedal. Hier zwei Gruppenphotos; einmal direkt im Forum und einmal verlinkt. Mal sehen wie dies mit der neuen Plattform verträgt.
> Anhang anzeigen 876978
> 
> 
> ...



Oh neue Plattform wird jetzt alles besser? Na bei der Gruppe hat der Trail doch geglüht oder?
Mein neues Bike ist jetzt auch da und wurde schon 2x Probe gefahren. Kann jetzt also wieder los gehen...Eine schöne heiße Woche Euch!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Oh neue Plattform wird jetzt alles besser?


Jana, ich sehe da noch keine Vorteile, aber vielleicht sehe ich sie nicht.


Schnubs schrieb:


> Na bei der Gruppe hat der Trail doch geglüht oder?


Jepp. die haben den "Alten Sack"  wieder gefordert.


Schnubs schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike ist jetzt auch da und wurde schon 2x Probe gefahren. Kann jetzt also wieder los gehen...Eine schöne heiße Woche Euch!!


Wir freuen uns, dass Du wieder dabei bist und Steffi ist auch bald durch mit den Klausuren. Mal ein Bild deines neuen Bikes. Mein Rad hat leider den ersten Kratzer an der Schwinge durch meinen kleinen Abflug. 
Das Bild deines Rades solltest Du erst auf deiner Profilseite hochladen und dann als Link mit dem Braunschweigforum verknüpfen, sonst muss man sich immer einloggen, um dein Bild richtig gross zu sehen. Da hat sich die Plattform verschlechtert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2019)

So hier schon mal der visuelle Streckenverlauf den Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019. Die Strecke hat 30 Kilometer mit ca. 530 Höhenmeter und glaube die längste Abfahrt, die man im Elm realisieren kann. Dedr Trail- u, Wiesenpfadanteil liegt bei ca. 14 Kilometer. GPS Daten dann am 1. Juli. Ich hoffe die Streckenführung gefällt.






Die Winterchallange 2020 ist auch schon abgefahren, aber bedarf noch ein wenig Vorbereitung , aber das geht erst im Herbst. Die Strecke wird 25 Kilometer haben, aber z.T. sehr winklige Singletrails.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Deine Strecke parallel zum Golfplatz ist auf meiner Karte als Trail dokumentiert; passt dies?


*Martin*, das ist so ein Gras-/Erde-Doubletrail.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten cool, wieviel Versuche waren dafür nötig, bis das Timing gepasst hat.


Das war eine spontane Aktion, ich hatte mich nicht mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten beschäftigt, und es war der erste Versuch. Die Kamera war im Kreativmodus (deshalb schwarzweiß).
Die Zeit bis zum ersten Foto ließ sich mit der GPS-Uhr gut einhalten und weitere Fotos folgten in kurzen Abständen.
Im normalen Modus konnte ich dann die Abstände zwischen den Fotos nicht einstellen und es kam nichts gescheites dabei heraus.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. Juni 2019)

Sonntag waren wir unterwegs auf bekannten Trails im Norden Braunschweigs.
Schön wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (28. Juni 2019)

Bin dann heute meine Hometrailrunde um Rötgesbüttel gefahren.
Gefällt mir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn am besten.
Bei Wedelheine im Wald habe ich zwei für mich neue Trails gefunden und den Rundtrail von dem *Martin* berichtete bin ich auch gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> das ist so ein Gras-/Erde-Doubletrail.


Danke, dann weis ich bescheid.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> es war der erste Versuch


Super; Selbstauslöser habe ich bei meiner Sony noch nicht gemacht.
Sonntag wart ihr ja in meinem Revier.
Deine Freitagrunde gefällt mir. Da ist alles drin was geht. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei Wedelheine im Wald habe ich zwei für mich neue Trails gefunden und den Rundtrail


Super; den Trail unterhalb von Martinsbüttel zum Feld habe ich auch dokumentiert, aber den konnte man die letzten Jahre nicht fahren und das S oberhalb von Martinsbüttel kannte ich nicht.


----------



## Schnubs (30. Juni 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> D


Hier ist das neue Bike. Oh nein ich hoffe aber Dir ist nix passiert Martin?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2019)

Super Jana.  Warst Du heute mit dem Renner auf Tour; ggf. hat dich meine Frauu gegen 9 Uhr bei Scheppau gesehen. Ich war heute morgen auch mit dem Renner unterwegs, aber gegen 10 Uhr war es schon knackig warm.
Gestern mit Sohn an der Oker und Schunter entlang Richtung Hafen.







Die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange ist online. Viel Spaß beim Abfahren und ich hoffe sie gefällt.









						Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019
					

Video zur Strecke:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9k4uT53gTMGPS-Track:https://www.komoot.de/tour/74531690Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019Die Braunschwe…




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Bin gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen und natürlich Zeiten.


----------



## Schnubs (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo Martin hab mir die Tour schon geladen geht bald los. Nee heute standen alle Bikes still - da mein Kreislauf seit letzten Mittwoch abtrünnig ist. Aber ich denke ich hab ihn wieder gefunden.  Wobei das Wetter schon sehr verlockend war zumindest am Morgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2019)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Nee heute standen alle Bikes still - da mein Kreislauf seit letzten Mittwoch abtrünnig ist.


Ok, aber gut dass es wieder aufwärts geht.   Morgens war super; um 7 zu starten wäre noch besser gewesen.


----------



## Tony- (30. Juni 2019)

Hab mir volle Dröhnung Hitze heut aufm Graveler gegönnt  Sommerchallange mach mal mit, aber ohne Zeitdruck


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hab mir volle Dröhnung Hitze heut aufm Graveler gegönnt


Anton, dass war sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken bei den Temperaturen. 80 Kilometer ; mir haben 50 gereicht, war aber auch in 1.30 durch.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Sommerchallange mach mal mit, aber ohne Zeitdruck


...hab ich ja geschrieben; für alle, ob Finisher oder Raketen. Es geht um den Spaß.


----------



## Tony- (1. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> dass war sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken bei den Temperaturen


Wenn man zu schnell fährt und immer schön Wasser in sich reinkippt gehts eigentlich..


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ob Finisher oder Raketen


Ich nehm mal mein Enduro, vielleicht kann ich damit bergab etwas Zeit gutmachen.


----------



## Mysteryframe (2. Juli 2019)

So Rad ist fast fertig.
Am Samstag geht´s, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt, auf den Brocken.
Hoffe nur es wird nicht wieder so warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (3. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange ist online. Viel Spaß beim Abfahren und ich hoffe sie gefällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute hab ich mir die Zeit für die Strecke genommen, 03.07.2019.
Strecke teilweise bei km18-22 leicht am Zuwachsen, bei km7 ein Baum quer, sonst trocken und freie Fahrt.
Solofahrt; BJ81; 130er Fully; Zeit 1:43 laut Komoot, schneller kann ich auch nicht (max. noch 2-3Min. eventuell, da kurzes falsch Abbiegen).

Die Strecke ist geil, vor allem die Abfahrten sind klasse. 
Den Jump bei km15 biste aber nicht gesprungen auf der Insel beim Waldweg, oder?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juli 2019)

Stefan , super Zeit. Vielleicht am Samstag nochmal mit Markus.



Helmi3b schrieb:


> Den Jump bei km15 biste aber nicht gesprungen auf der Insel beim Waldweg, oder?


Hallo, das würde bei mir aber ins Auge gehen ; schön den Chickenway genommen.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Strecke teilweise bei km18-22 leicht am Zuwachsen


... das fahrt ihr bald frei  und die Baumleiche kann man ja umfahren, deshalb habe ich da keine Hand angelegt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juli 2019)

Vorgestern und Heute mit meinem Sohn unterwegs gewesen. Wir waren unter anderem am Wasserschloß in Wendhausen, sehr urig.


----------



## DerFrieda (4. Juli 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir die Zeit für die Strecke genommen, 03.07.2019.
> Strecke teilweise bei km18-22 leicht am Zuwachsen, bei km7 ein Baum quer, sonst trocken und freie Fahrt.
> Solofahrt; BJ81; 130er Fully; Zeit 1:43 laut Komoot, schneller kann ich auch nicht (max. noch 2-3Min. eventuell, da kurzes falsch Abbiegen).
> 
> *Moin, kannst Du mir vielleicht die Strecke bei komoot mal zur Verfügung stellen?*


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juli 2019)

*Moin, kannst Du mir vielleicht die Strecke bei komoot mal zur Verfügung stellen?* 
, Torsten, die Strecke ist doch auf Komoot dokumentiert. Du hättest, das Streckenbild auf meiner Profilseite anklicken müssen und dort ist der Link der Strecke. 








						Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019
					

Video zur Strecke:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9k4uT53gTMGPS-Track:https://www.komoot.de/tour/74531690Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019Die Braunschwe…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mysteryframe (7. Juli 2019)

Geschafft!
Und das Bike hat die Feuerprobe auch bestanden.


----------



## Deleted 435793 (7. Juli 2019)

Martin, inspiriert durch deine Fotos war ich heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. So ein E ist praktisch, hatte ganz schön Gegenwind. Das schöne am MTB ist, dass ich immer noch Ecken finde, die ich nicht kannte...


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2019)

Mysteryframe schrieb:


> Geschafft!
> Und das Bike hat die Feuerprobe auch bestanden.


Super, dann kann es ja jetzt richtig los gehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2019)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Martin, inspiriert durch deine Fotos war ich heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.


Torge super und an Stellen wo ich die letzten Tage auch mit meinem Sohn unterwegs war. Hast Du ja auch das Wasserschloss bei Wendhausen gefunden  und die Schunterfurt bin ich mit meinem Sohn durchfahren, aber gab es nasse Füsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juli 2019)

Nachträglich noch der Bericht von unserer Runde am letzten Sonntag, als es so verdammt heiß war:
Waren unterwegs in Isenbüttel, Gifhorn-Süd, Gifhorn-Winkel und Leiferde. Sehr schöne Runde.



Bei Leiferde sind wir einen schönen nicht dokumentierten Trail gefahren, den ich neulich gefunden habe, und die Runde ums Viehmoor.
Danach hat leider die Sattelstützenklemme meines Kumpels aufgegeben und wir sind auf dem kürzesten Weg zurückgefahen.
@*Martin*, ich habe in den letzten Wochen bei Leiferde und Hillerse mal ein bißchen herumgesucht und ein paar schöne Trails gefunden. Werde dazu noch berichten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> bei Leiferde und Hillerse mal ein bißchen herumgesucht und ein paar schöne Trails gefunden. Werde dazu noch berichten.


Bin gespannt.
Der Trail bei Isenbüttel ist ja wieder fahrbar, der war doch letztes Jahr durch Baumleichen nicht passierbar.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Deine Freitagrunde gefällt mir. Da ist alles drin was geht.


Gefällt mir auch sehr !
Bin die Runde diesen Freitag nochmal gefahren mit zwei Mitfahrern hier aus Rötgesbüttel (gegen den Uhrzeiger).
Mit optimierter Strecke zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel, war echt top.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Der Trail bei Isenbüttel ist ja wieder fahrbar


Ja, ist alles wieder freigeräumt.


----------



## Helmi3b (8. Juli 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr !
> Bin die Runde diesen Freitag nochmal gefahren mit zwei Mitfahrern hier aus Rötgesbüttel (gegen den Uhrzeiger).
> Mit optimierter Strecke zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel, war echt top.
> Anhang anzeigen 882368


Dürfte ich dafür mal eine gpx Datei haben? Ich würde die gerne mal fahren.
Gerne heute abend in Begleitung, wenn jemand spontan Zeit hat.


----------



## DerFrieda (8. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Moin, kannst Du mir vielleicht die Strecke bei komoot mal zur Verfügung stellen?*
> , Torsten, die Strecke ist doch auf Komoot dokumentiert. Du hättest, das Streckenbild auf meiner Profilseite anklicken müssen und dort ist der Link der Strecke.
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich nicht gefragt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2019)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich nicht gefragt .


...bin gespannt wie sie Dir gefällt.


----------



## webster1972 (13. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Axel*, ich hoffe das Rauchen wird jetzt eingestellt.


Ich rauche schon seit meiner blöden Diagnose nicht mehr. Rund 40 selbstgedrehte ohne Filter waren wohl etwas zu viel. Allerdings kämpfe ich noch mit Ohrensausen und meinem inneren Schweinehund. Mal sehn,nun isses ja recht angenehm von den Temperaturen und ein Faktor weniger vom Rad zu fallen wegen Hitze und Medis. Nun könnte ich mal versuchen.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich rauche schon seit meiner blöden Diagnose nicht mehr.


Axel super und dies wird man sicherlich bald auch beim Radfahren merken, daß man mehr Luft hat.

Wir waren heute im Norden auf Tour und haben mal alles bekannte um Waggum, Thune und Harxbüttel mit einer 48 Kilometerrunde mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter verknüpft.











						alles schön trocken gewesen
					

Foto: alles schön trocken gewesen




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



In zwei Wochen wieder im Süden.


Torsten, danke für die Trailinfo  Alle Trails Neuland.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juli 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin dann heute meine Hometrailrunde um Rötgesbüttel gefahren.


*Torsten* ich bin heute unter anderem deine Hometrailrunde gefahren, aber im Uhrzeigersinn; hat mir aber auch super gefallen.  Die Trails bei Martinsbüttel hast Du super verknüpft und den einen Verbindungstrail bin noch nicht gefahren.



Sonntag auf Tour gewesen.
 ...hat neue Baumleitblanken bekommen.


----------



## Lindener (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jimbsi, wohne seid 7 Jahren in Gifhorn. Meine Hausrunde starte ich immer am Katzenberg. Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren! Schöne Grüße Lindener


----------



## Lindener (17. Juli 2019)

seit 7 Jahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2019)

Lindener schrieb:


> Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren!


Hallo Lindener.  Ich wollten am 27.7 oder 28.7 mit Torsten eine Gifhornrunde von 39 km von Gifhorn aus starten. Vielleicht bis Du mal mit am Start.


----------



## Lindener (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo Oberhutzel, das hört sich sehr gut an! "Leider"  bin ich nächste Woche im Urlaub. Ab 30.07. bin ich wieder am Start.  Schöne Grüße Andreas


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Juli 2019)

Einen sportlichen Gruß aus Portugal


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Einen sportlichen Gruß aus Portugal


. Adolfo ist es bei euch kalt oder warum zeigst Du Brustwarze. Viel Spaß in deiner Heimat und sicherlich schönes Radfahrland. Fährst ja mal ein deutsches Radprodukt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2019)

Lindener schrieb:


> bin ich nächste Woche im Urlaub. Ab 30.07. bin ich wieder am Start.


Andreas dann mal einen schönen Urlaub und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## nukleon69 (24. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen,
bei mir hat jetzt die urlaubszeit begonnen und ich wollte mal fragen ob ein paar leute vtl 1-2 bikeparks unsicher machen wollen habe jederzeit zeit


----------



## Kanonenfutter75 (25. Juli 2019)

Hallöchen, bin aus Braunschweig und wäre gerne bei Touren (Trailtouren, Marathon usw.) dabei. 
Hab schon Touren im Elm hinter mir, im Lammer Holz Trails gefahren, da gibt's ja so schöne Senken mit Sprüngen usw. 
Bin aus dem Kreis Goslar nach BS gezogen. 
Wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen mögt, würde ich mich freuen. 
Grundlagenausdauer ist vom ambitionierten Laufen da.  

Greetz ✌️


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2019)

Kanonenfutter75 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen mögt, würde ich mich freuen.


Kein Problem.  Ich kann Dir auch nur anbieten mir deine Mailadresse über eine PN zuzuschicken und ich werde dich in den Verteiler mit einpflegen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2019)

Ich wollte auch hiermal nachfragen ob aus dem Gifhorner Raum jemand uns, Torsten und mich, bei einer kleinen Gifhornrunde begleiten möchte. Wir starten am Sonntag um 10 Uhr in Isenbüttel; Startpunkt "Allerkamp"; N52° 26.606' E10° 34.361'. Die Strecke hat 39 Kilometer und soll eine lockere Runde werden. Falls Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## nukleon69 (26. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch hiermal nachfragen ob aus dem Gifhorner Raum jemand uns, Torsten und mich, bei einer kleinen Gifhornrunde begleiten möchte. Wir starten am Sonntag um 10 Uhr in Isenbüttel; Startpunkt "Allerkamp"; N52° 26.606' E10° 34.361'. Die Strecke hat 39 Kilometer und soll eine lockere Runde werden. Falls Interesse einfach mal melden.Anhang anzeigen 889883


Ich komme aus meine ^^
Nur kommen Sonntag mein Eltern zum grillen und kann leider nicht mit aber ich würd gerne drauf zurück kommen


----------



## Helmi3b (26. Juli 2019)

Diese Woche bin ich Sonntag verhindert, da noch im Urlaub...
Nächsten Sonntag jedoch sehr gerne.
Wenn also da jemand ebenfalls möchte, gerne schließe ich mich an oder kann auch Strecken vorschlagen.
MfG


----------



## nukleon69 (27. Juli 2019)

nächste woche passt mir ganz gut würde drauf zurück kommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Gifhornrunde zurück und ggf. seit ihr bei der nächsten Ausfahrt dabei. Die Strecke hatte 38 Kilomter mit ca. 160 Höhenmeter und die waren in den knackigen Rampen um die 20%.  War für mich wieder ein wenig Neuland dabei und auch für den alten Gifhornhasen Torsten auch; was mich besonders freut. Sehr traillastige Strecke und z.T. Passagen wie im Harz mit Wurzeltrails parallel zum Bach; wirklich super und Gifhorn ist flach, aber super Trailpassagen. Wir mussten leider ein wenig mit dem Grün kämpfen, aber das Kriebeln haben alle locker weggesteckt und gehört bei meinen Touren ein wenig dazu. Der Allerkanal und Heidesee waren trockengelegt und auf den sandigen Trailpassagen mussten man ein wenig Gas geben.




Paar Bilder gibt es noch auf meiner Profilseite. Dank an meine Begleitung und freue mich auf Torsten seine Bilder. Nächste Woche gleich nochmal in den Süden in die Asse.




__





						Album 127. Gifhornrunde 2019 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2019)

Ich habe die Tour heute mal für die alle zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Strecke ist aber nicht für MTBler geeignet, die freie Strecken brauchen, denn bei meinen Touren braucht man auch Zeckenspray und man sollte vor Brennesseln kein Berührungsängste haben.



Die Strecke kann man sich bei Komoot hochladen. Die Strecke ist bereinigt; die Verfahrer sind ausgenommen.









						Traillastige Gifhornrunde 2019 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 36,5 km | Dauer: 03:23 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Kanonenfutter75 (28. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour heute mal für die alle zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Strecke ist aber nicht für MTBler geeignet, die freie Strecken brauchen, denn bei meinen Touren braucht man auch Zeckenspray und man sollte vor Brennesseln kein Berührungsängste haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 890579
> Die Strecke kann man sich bei Komoot hochladen. Die Strecke ist bereinigt; die Verfahrer sind ausgenommen.
> 
> ...



Ich folge dir jetzt auf Komoot ✌️


----------



## torstiohneh (28. Juli 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sehr traillastige Strecke


War eine sehr schöne Strecke, puuh, aber ziemlich anstrengend bei der Hitze.
*Adolfo* und *Martin*, klasse, dass wir mal wieder zusammen gefahren sind.
*Julius*, bis demnächst mal wieder.








Einige weitere Bilder lade ich auf meiner Profilseite hoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2019)

Kanonenfutter75 schrieb:


> Ich folge dir jetzt auf Komoot ✌


Super; bin gespannt auf deine Rückmeldungen, wenn was passendes dabei war.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> dass wir mal wieder zusammen gefahren sind.


...fand ich auch und mit einem Insider von Gifhorn konnte ich deine Informationen gleich in die Strecke mit einfließen lassen.
Klappt sicherlich dieses Jahr nochmal, da Markus auch noch eine Gifhornrunde anbieten wollte.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> aber ziemlich anstrengend bei der Hitze.


... aber zum Glück zu über 90% im Wald.


----------



## chris-roll (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu im Thread, jedoch ganz angetan von euren Touren rund um BS/WOB/GF und Elm.
Da habe ich mir heute die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019 vorgenommen.

Durch die guten Umstände (enges Zeitlimit durch Ehefrau, gute Temperaturen, Beine "fahrgeil") hab ich viel Spaß gehabt.
Solotour; BJ82, 110er Racefully, Zeit knapp 1:30, etwas feuchte Bahn mit Conti Mountain+TrailKing (HR/VR) aber machbar

Die Strecke hat nun viel gefallenes Totholz durch die Trockenheit und ist im Ostteil auf den Feldern sogar zunehmend mit Disteln sowie am Waldrand mit einigen Brombeersträuchern versehen. Tubeless sei dank, die Reifen sehen besser aus als meine Arme ;D

@ Oberhutzel: Großen Dank an das Trailpuzzel. Einige Passagen werde ich nun für meine geführten Tour am 10. sowie 18.08. nutzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2019)

chris-roll schrieb:


> heute die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2019 vorgenommen.


Super Chris   und freut mich, dass Du deinen Spaß hattest trotz des Fallholz und Grünzeug. Musst Du aber früh gefahren sein, denn ich war heute mit dem Krad im Elm und musste mich wegen des Regens im Fahrstil etwas zurückhalten. Super Zeit 1:30 ist wohl Bestzeit. Ich werde die Strecke auch nochmal abfahren, um meine Zeit nochmal zu verbessern. Chris manchmal muss man Wunden lecken , leider hat es mich bei meiner letzten Tour mit Sohn auch erwischt. Euch viel Spaß am 10.8 u. 18.8, ggf. am 4.8 dabei und vielleicht mache ich für Stefan am Donnerstag mal Vertretung.
Fahrzeit für die Sommerchallange einfach mal als Kommentar im Profilbild nachtragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (2. August 2019)

Geht am Sonntag nun etwas um Gifhorn?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. August 2019)

Sind Morgen im Süden unterwegs. Wir wollen die Asse bereisen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2019)

Wir sind zurück von unserer Asserunde. Der Hin- u. Rückweg über Lechlumer Holz und Mascherode waren die Trails alle super gut zu fahren, in der Asse etwas sulzig und die Reifen hatten leider bergab kein Grip und haben sich zugesetzt, leider einmal kurz down under und einen schleichenden Plattfuss gehabt, aber den habe ich erst zu Hause gemerkt als der Reifen kein Druck mehr hatte.



Hin- u. Rückweg mal anders gefahren und so die Strecke auf 53 Kilometer mit ca. 650 Höhenmeter begrenzt, aber in der Asse blieb mir kurz die Luft weg, denn die Anstiege sind schon strammer als im Elm.



Schönes Restwochende.


----------



## Helmi3b (4. August 2019)

Ich bin gestern die Gifhornrunde der letzten Woche gefahren, allerdings ab Waldsee in entgegengesetzter Richtung.
Schöne Tour.
Die Trails zum Teil trocken, zum Teil feucht durch den Schauer am Freitag, technisch unterm Strich nie langweilig. 
Der Allerkanal und der Waldsee sind sehr niedrig vom Pegel. Der Heidsee tatsächlich trocken.
Wir haben 2:40 Minuten gebraucht und zum Schluss gegen 21:50 wars schon recht dunkel.
Danke für das Teilen der Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern die Gifhornrunde der letzten Woche gefahren


Super und freut mich, daß sie dir gefallen hat.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. August 2019)

Ich liefere noch den Bericht nach von Freitag vor einer Woche:

100% Neuland, war spontan im Vorholz zwischen Nettlingen und Grasdorf unterwegs.
Gestartet bin ich in Nettlingen, da gings es auf ein paar schönen Singletrails bis zur K 212 und später auf einem Singletrail immer auf dem Kamm über den Heidelbeerenberg bis zur Kapelle bei Ottbergen.
Über breite Forst-/Waldwege ging es weiter bis nahe der B6.
Der folgende Abschnitt über den Langer Berg wurde überraschenderweise zu einem sehr schönen aber teilweise holperigen Singletrail, nach der OSM-Karte hatte ich hier einen Forstweg erwartet.
Weiter gings es dann über einen Forstweg runter zur K 212 und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zum Großen Steinberg.
Am Ende wurden die mühsam erarbeiteten Höhenmeter dann übrigens auf einem Forstweg herunter nach Nettlingen verschenkt. 

Zeitlich habe ich mich bei der Tour total verkalkuliert. 
Durch Stopps zum Fotografieren, Schauen, Orientieren, Gewitterlage checken und durch unerwartet schmale Wege kam ich zeitlich in Verzug, musste am Großen Steinberg vor Grasdorf abkürzen und bin direkt nach Nettlingen zurück gefahren.
Dadurch habe ich den wahrscheinlich schönsten Teil der geplanten Strecke mit dem Singletrail über den Barenberger Kammweg verpasst.

Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Tour, vielleicht etwas kurz und beim nächsten Mal würde ich in Grasdorf starten, weil es über die A39 schneller erreichbar ist als das Rumgekurve bis Nettlingen.
Man könnte noch ab Nettlingen eine Runde um das Bereler Ries fahren.
Gerne auch mit Begleitung!
Ich stelle die Tour noch bei Komoot ein bei Gelegenheit.





kurz hinter Nettlingen




Langer Berg


----------



## torstiohneh (10. August 2019)

Letzten Sonntag Nachmittag hatte ich spontan Zeit für eine kleine Runde, diesmal auf bekannten Wegen, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Leider habe ich mir auf dem Rückweg in Höhe Abbesbüttel nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Platten gefahren, ein fetter Dorn steckte im Reifen, da brauchte ich kein Wasser um das Loch zu finden.





mit IKEA- und Brockenblick




die bekannte verfallene Hütte im Wald


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2019)

Morgen Torsten. Sehr schönes Revier und bergig mit 200m ü.N.N., aber Grasdorf und Umgebung kenne ich nur vom Motorrad fahren. Mit Platten hätte ich letzten Sonntag auch zu tun. Ich bin wohl durch ein Nagelbrett gefahren, aber meine Voss Schläuche scheinen Notlaufeigenschaften zu haben. Erst als ich mit dem Auto zu Hause war, war da Vorderrad platt und am nächsten Tag der Hinterreifen und der Vorderreifen, da ich ein zweites Loch vorn übersehen habe.
Ich war nur mit dem Renner die Woche unterwegs und auch nur kurze Sprintrunden. Vielleicht Sonntag mal mit Sohn Richtung Wolfsburg.  Steffi muss leider erstmal Sportpause machen; Probleme mit der Leiste.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. August 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Dürfte ich dafür mal eine gpx Datei haben?


Hallo @Helmi3b, hat leider etwas gedauert , habe die Tour jetzt bei Komoot hochgeladen.








						Rötgesbüttel MTB-Hometrailrunde | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 29,8 km | Dauer: 01:48 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Es fehlt nur der Wiesentrail zum Strohballenhaus. Ist aber einfach zu finden, startet am Ortseingang von Wasbüttel rechts ab hinter der Brücke über den Bach. Beim Strohballenhaus gehts dann weiter bis zu den Wasbütteler Klärteichen.


----------



## Helmi3b (11. August 2019)

Danke dir.
Ich werde dann in den nächsten Tagen abends die Runde fahren und berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (11. August 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich liefere noch den Bericht nach von Freitag vor einer Woche:
> 
> 100% Neuland, war spontan im Vorholz zwischen Nettlingen und Grasdorf unterwegs.
> Gestartet bin ich in Nettlingen, da gings es auf ein paar schönen Singletrails bis zur K 212 und später auf einem Singletrail immer auf dem Kamm über den Heidelbeerenberg bis zur Kapelle bei Ottbergen.
> ...



Ja, top. Die "Nettlinger Runde"! Wenn Dir das zu kurz ist,  dann beim nächsten Mal etwas zentraler beginnen und dann weiter rüber Richtung Hildesheimer Wald, Bad Salzdetfurth, Hainberge oder Salzghetto Mountains! Da gehen dann gute Rundkurse!  Das Ries und den Wald bei Burgdorf unbedingt auch noch mitnehmen, die gönne ich mir u.a. schon auf der Anfahrt als unbedingtes warmup.
Und richtig, in diesen Gebieten kann man richtig Zeit versenken, da verschätzt man sich gaaanz schnell. Ist man da nämlich erstmal drin, kommt man da so schnell nicht mehr raus, weil da wirklich  alles "wellig" ist. Ich hab da schon manches mal geflucht, weil auf jede Abfahrt eigentlich wieder sofort nen Anstieg als Strafe folgt. Elm, Asse etc fährt man dagegen entspannt an und kommt notfalls auf der letzten Rille raus und flach noch nach Hause, das ist da aber anders! Bei Bedarf gerne weitere Tipps.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. August 2019)

Hier noch der Bericht vom letzten Sonntag:
Wir waren Richtung Braunschweig unterwegs auf dem Ringgleis. Ok, ein Treckking-Rad hätte es auch getan, war aber auch mit dem MTB mal sehr schön.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. August 2019)

Mittwochsfeierabendrunde auf bekannten Trails Richtung Süden mit Rötgesbütteler MTBrn bei top Wetter, schön wars.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. August 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Steffi muss leider erstmal Sportpause machen


*Martin*, ich wünsche Steffi gute Besserung, hoffentlich kann sie bald wieder aufs MTB steigen.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. August 2019)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Richtung Hildesheimer Wald, Bad Salzdetfurth, Hainberge oder Salzghetto Mountains!


Hallo @Edith L. , vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das schaffe ich aber nicht alles zusammen.
Für den Hildesheimer Wald, Bad Salzdetfurth und Salzgitter plane ich besser separate Runden.
Und danke für den Tip mit dem Wald bei Burgdorf, den werde ich beim nächsten Mal einbauen und das Bereler Ries.


Edith L. schrieb:


> weil auf jede Abfahrt eigentlich wieder sofort nen Anstieg als Strafe folgt.


Ja, das stimmt:





Edith L. schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf gerne weitere Tipps.


Ja gerne, wenn du im Wald bei Burgdorf oder sonstwo in der Gegend Trails kennst, die man unbedingt fahren muss, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2019)

Hallo *Torsten*, ich konnte erst jetzt deine Tour um Nettlingen genauer beäugen, da meine Festplatte von meinem Laptop erneuert werden musste und ich bin froh, daß meine Trailbibliothek gerettet werden konnte. Da wär viel Arbeit im Eimer gewesen. Die Trails vor Ort hätte ich sicherlich z.T. wieder erarbeiten könnten, aber die alpaltierten Nebenwege auf Mallorca und Canaren wären weg gewesen.
Letzte Woche nur mit dem Renner auf Tour gewesen, denn bald ist "Kurz" wieder für dieses Jahr Geschichte.
Die Umgebung um Bad Salzdetfurth ist schon ein auf und ab und da kommen schnell Höhenmeter zusammen. Die Wege und Trails um Nettlingen sind auf meinen Freizeitkarten aber nicht so gut dokumentiert, denn z.B. die Zufahrtwege und Trails am "Großen Steinberg" sind nicht aufgezeichnet. Nächsten Sonntag kann ich doch eine Tour anbieten, denn der Termin hat sich verschoben. Ich wollte Richtung Wolfsburg von Waggum aus starten.


----------



## Edith L. (21. August 2019)

@torstiohneh
Einfach den Wald anfahren. In so kleinen Waldstücken führt im Wald am Rand meistens immer ein Trail einmal rum. Macht da besonders Spaß, weil diese Wälder so eine Art Sattel sind. Es geht hoch über die Kuppe und wieder runter, dann beidseitig auf halber Höhe parallel zum Kamm und dann wieder hoch! Da das alles Buchenwald auf Kalkboden mit Lehmauflage ist, geht das mit ordentlich Tempo um die Bäume.

Wenn Du mal wieder in der Gegend bist/willst, dann ab in den Hainberg, eher Hainberge. Ich zeichne meine Touren nicht auf, sondern fahr meistens frei nach Schnauze und lass mich überraschen, wo ich rauskomme, daher schau bitte einfach mal bei Maps/Earth und den üblichen Verdächtigen nach, da sind Wege und Touren eingezeichnet und dann einfach drauf los und erkunden. Streckenpunkte sollten unbedingt Wohldenberg, Jägerhaus und vor allem die Bodensteiner Klippen! Da gibt es richtig was fürs Auge!













Letztes Jahr waren die Hainberge aber teilweise ganz schön Sturm geschädigt und manche Trails richtig verblockt. Dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht da.

Hiermit sollteste schon was anfangen können. Die westliche Anfahrt und eventuell den südlichen Teil ab Bodenstein weglassen, wenn Dir das zu lang wird: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...06184ECE0EE745394.fe2?fileId=skjvgisnvbycrlqy


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. August 2019)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Streckenpunkte sollten unbedingt Wohldenberg, Jägerhaus und vor allem die Bodensteiner Klippen!


Edit, den Bereich kenne ich nur vom Motorrad fahren. Super kurvige Strecken bei Bodenstein, Jerze und da ist freie Fahrt.
*Torsten*, super, daß wir uns heute zufällig getroffen haben . Kaum zu glauben wie klein die Welt mal wieder ist.
Heute nur eine 30er Runde, aber wieder durch die Schunter gefahren, aber die Schuhe waren gegen Ende der Tour wieder trocken.


----------



## Edith L. (24. August 2019)

Ich fahr jetzt das Bike über Trails um die Bäume winkeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Bei bestem Wetter und trockenen Trails haben wir die 56 Kilometer zügig abgerissen. Dank an meine Begleiter, hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch und ihr seit nicht wasserscheu. Die Tour führte uns von Waggum Richtung Wolfsburg mit ca. 330 Höhenmeter und etwa 15 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfade waren mit eingebunden.












Schönes Restwochenden und weitere Bilder unter folgendem Link.




__





						Album 128. Waggum-Wolfsburg-Flechtorf-Meine
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## torstiohneh (25. August 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, super, daß wir uns heute zufällig getroffen haben . Kaum zu glauben wie klein die Welt mal wieder ist.


Ja *Martin*, ist schon krass, was es für Zufälle gibt.
Ist ja schon das zweite Mal nach damals am Waldsee.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute nur eine 30er Runde


War selber mit einem Teil der Rötgesbütteler Einsteigergruppe auf den schönsten Trails im Norden Braunschweigs unterwegs.
Wir fahren zum Kennenlernen so nach und nach die schönsten Strecken ab.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. August 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück.


Wir waren heute Richtung Groß Schwülper unterwegs. Waren wieder ein paar schöne Trails dabei, z.B. bei Eickhorst, Lagesbüttel, Harxbüttel, der Okertrail bei Groß Schwülper und am Galgenberg bei Didderse.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. August 2019)

Edith L. schrieb:


> dann ab in den Hainberg, eher Hainberge.


Hallo @Edith L., besten Dank für die Tipps.
Die Gegend zwischen Wohldenberg und Bodensteiner Klippen und Richtung Nauen hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm zum MTBn. 
Kenne ich nur aus meiner Jugend vom Wandern, und aus den drei Jahren wo ich in Mahlum gewohnt habe. Damals leider noch ohne MTB.
Steht jetzt auf der ToDo-Liste.


Edith L. schrieb:


> Hiermit sollteste schon was anfangen können.


Super, ich bastel daraus was passendes für meine Leistungsklasse zusammen und berichte dann bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> War selber mit einem Teil der Rötgesbütteler Einsteigergruppe auf den schönsten Trails im Norden Braunschweigs unterwegs.
> Wir fahren zum Kennenlernen so nach und nach die schönsten Strecken ab.


*Torsten* wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt, kannst Du mich mal informieren, denn eure Touren wären sicherlich ein guter Einstieg für mein Sohn und dann würden wir uns spontan einreihen und mal dem Guide folgen.
Kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag; wir hatten mal wieder einen Platten, aber mich hat es diesmal nicht erwischt. Adolfos tubeless Vorderreifen hat mal Luft abgelassen.


----------



## Luisfigo (1. September 2019)

Hallo Martin
Wir waren mal nach langer Zeit wieder am
Eilumer Horn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wir waren mal nach langer Zeit wieder am


Stimmt für dich, da Du am 19.5.19 die Sonntagstour ausgesetzt hast, denn da waren Michael, Sascha und Jan auch am Eilumer Horn . Leider keine Bilder, kann mich nur an den Matschtrail um das Eilumer Horn erinnern; hatte Glück, das meine Begleitung mich nicht mit Matsch beschmissen hat. Am Wochenende mal nichts gemacht und Berlin besucht. Heute das Training nachgeholt und nochmal in den Elm mit dem Renner, aber schon mit Arm- u. Knielingen; bei über 60 Km/h am Rieseberg, war es schon sehr schattig.


 Torsten, ich hoffe Du hast am Wochenende nicht geschwächelt und warst wieder auf Tour, ggf. Interesse auf eine Mitwochsrunde von Waggum aus?


----------



## torstiohneh (2. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt, kannst Du mich mal informieren, denn eure Touren wären sicherlich ein guter Einstieg für mein Sohn und dann würden wir uns spontan einreihen und mal dem Guide folgen.
> Wollt


*Martin*, das kann ich gerne machen, wir fahren meist einsteigergerechte 30..35km, dann kann ich auch mal vorweg fahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Adolfos tubeless Vorderreifen hat mal Luft abgelassen.


Was war los, das sollte bei tubeless ja nicht passieren. Durchschlag?


----------



## torstiohneh (2. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, ich hoffe Du hast am Wochenende nicht geschwächelt und warst wieder auf Tour


Na klar war ich unterwegs, einmal eine Feierabendrunde Richtung Gifhorn-Süd und gestern eine etwas gekürzte Rötgesbütteler Hometrailrunde.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ggf. Interesse auf eine Mitwochsrunde von Waggum aus


Gerne *Martin* , ich kämpfe zwar gerade ein bisschen mit Husten und Schnupfen aber das wird bis Mittwoch hoffentlich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Na klar war ich unterwegs, einmal eine Feierabendrunde Richtung Gifhorn-Süd und gestern eine etwas gekürzte Rötgesbütteler Hometrailrunde.


Super Torsten. Du fährst den Trail in der Helmsheide nicht mehr, den Du mir mal gezeigt hast; ist er nicht mehr fahrbar.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> ich kämpfe zwar gerade ein bisschen mit Husten und Schnupfen aber das wird bis Mittwoch hoffentlich.


Ich hoffe Du bist dann wieder fit . Die Einladung ist raus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Leider keine Bilder


*Adolfo*, ich habe mich geirrt. Ich hatte doch eins gemacht und unter meinem Profil dokumentiert.








						erste mal Eilumer Horn im Jahr 2019 mit dem MTB bestiegen
					

Foto: erste mal Eilumer Horn im Jahr 2019 mit dem MTB bestiegen




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## torstiohneh (3. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Du fährst den Trail in der Helmsheide nicht mehr,


*Martin*, habe den Trail nur aus Zeitgründen weggelassen, weil ich nach dem Radeln noch meine Tochter abholen sollte. Fahrbar ist er noch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. September 2019)

Torsten schade daß es heute nicht geklappt hat und gute Besserung. Heute eine gemischte Gruppe gewesen und der männliche und weibliche Anteil war pari. Die Streckenabschnitte wirst Du wohl alle kennen.




Die Strecke von 35 Kilometer und 180 Höhenmeter ging über Walle, Harxbüttel und Thune; alles super trocken und schön zu fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2019)

Torsten am Sonntag auf Tour gewesen . Ich war mal wieder radtechnisch faul gewesen und mal gewandert mit Getier in der Rhön. Wasserkuppe auch mal besucht.








Heute die Winterchallange 2020 fertig gestellt; leider z.T. im strömenden Regen. Die Strecke hat 25 Kilometer mit ca. 110 Höhenmeter; bei einem Trailanteil von 13 Kilometer. Die Tour braucht neben Kondition auch etwas Orientierungsinn ; bischen werde ich aber noch Hand anlegen müssen an die Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. September 2019)

*Torsten*, ich fasse es nicht. Heute uns wieder getroffen; auch wenn Du einen Platten hattest und ich hoffe es ist bei den zweien geblieben. . Wieviel Kilometer seit ihr letztendlich gefahren. Meine Tour wollte ich eigentlich mit dem Sohn und Tochter starten, aber das junge Fleisch ist zu schwach gewesen.






weisse Wiesen im Spätsommer.
 ... dies waren die Weissmacher, bald im Ofen.




Die Strecke würde Dir sicherlich auch gefallen und ggf. könnt ihr die Runde mal an einem Sonntag gemeinsam mit deinem Radbegleiter unter die Reifen nehmen. Viel Spaß.








						Trailrunde um die Meiner Teiche | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 44,8 km | Dauer: 02:18 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (15. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, ich fasse es nicht. Heute uns wieder getroffen; auch wenn Du einen Platten hattest und ich hoffe es ist bei den zweien geblieben.


*Martin*, ja schon wieder haben unsere Wege sich gekreuzt, unglaublich eigentlich!
Unterwegs hatte ich keine Reifenpanne mehr, aber heute Abend war dann mein Vorderreifen platt.
Soviel Pech an einem Tag hatte ich auch noch nicht.
War übrigens meine erste Runde mit zwei Neueinsteigern aus Rötgesbüttel, hat bis auf meine Reifenpannen super geklappt.
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich mich vorher melden wegen der Einsteigerrunde mit deinem Sohn.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Meine Tour wollte ich eigentlich mit dem Sohn und Tochter starten, aber das junge Fleisch ist zu schwach gewesen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> hatte ich keine Reifenpanne mehr


Super. Mich hat heute ein E-Biker vom Rad geholt und mein Hinterrad leider eine Acht rein gehauen; leider zu spät gesehen. Bleibe wieder auf meinem Schaden sitzen. Der Typ, Volldampf um die Kurve mit Kopfhörer und null Ausweichreaktion; voll am Pennen, aber mit 25 Sachen. Wäre ich nicht ausgewichen, wären wir frontal zusammengeknallt und 300 m vor dem Ziel. Ihn hat es auch vom Rad gehauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2019)

... sonst war es eine super Runde durch den Elm; alles super trocken und meine sportive Begleitung hat nicht locker gelassen. Die Jungs sind gut drauf und ich musste mich z.T. etwas lang machen. Die Strecke hatte 58 Kilometer mit ca. 670 Höhenmeter und die Anfahrt mal wieder etwas anders.




Dank an meine Begleiter und ich hoffe ihr hattet auch euren Spaß.



Für mehr Fotos war keine Zeit , denn nach 3:10 waren wir mit der Tour durch. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Luisfigo (15. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nicht


Sehr ärgerlich  wir hätten ihn gleich festhalten sollen  aber ich habe das die acht im Hinterrad erst gesehen als wir weiter gefahren sind
Zum Glück sind deine Knochen heile geblieben der hatte ein Hammer Tempo drauf


----------



## torstiohneh (15. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wieviel Kilometer seit ihr letztendlich gefahren.


Ach ja, das muss ich noch nachreichen: es waren einsteigergerechte 30km.


----------



## torstiohneh (15. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mich hat heute ein E-Biker vom Rad geholt und mein Hinterrad leider eine Acht rein gehauen


*Martin*, oh man, Hauptsache dass du dich nicht verletzt hast!
Der materielle Schaden lässt sich ersetzen, auch wenn du jetzt ärgerlicherweise auf den Kosten sitzen bleibst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich wir hätten ihn gleich festhalten sollen


Adolfo, war mein Fehler. Hätten wir uns frontal getroffen, wäre der Weg zum Krankenhaus ja nicht so weit gewesen , aber so war es besser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> es waren einsteigergerechte 30km.


... nach der Reifenpanne seit ihr mir ja gefolgt. Bei Matsch hättet ihr meine Spuren gesehen. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hauptsache dass du dich nicht verletzt hast!


Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. September 2019)

Torsten ich bin heute nochmal parallel zur Schunter und Oker gefahren und habe dabei deine Trails um Dalldorf mit genommen. Sehr schöner Streckenabschnitt und nicht in den meinen Karten dokumentiert.




Die Tour hatte 62 Kilometer und ca. 300 Höhenmeter und dies um Gifhorn. Den Wohlenberg bin ich nochmal anders hochgefahren, aber die 18 % konnte ich nicht umgehen.
Paar Bilder der Tour und ich habe die Strecke auf Komoot festgehalten.












						Von Harxbüttel bis Dalldorf an Schunter und Oker | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 62,0 km | Dauer: 03:42 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Ich werde Freitag um 15 Uhr ein kurze Runde mit meinen Kindern starten, damit Steffi mal langsam wieder rein kommt. 28 Kilometer um Waggum; vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir. Am Sonntag wollte ich bei dem super Wetter auch im Norden starten. Falls ihr keine Sonntagstour macht, könntest Du dich mit anschließen. 45 Kilometer kein Problem.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> bin heute nochmal parallel zur Schunter und Oker gefahren und habe dabei deine Trails um Dalldorf mit genommen.


*Martin*, freut mich, dass dir die Trails gefallen haben. Ich fand sie auch super.
Schöne Runde übrigens, die du da gefahren bist.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich werde Freitag um 15 Uhr ein kurze Runde mit meinen Kindern starten


Habe selber für Freitag 16:00 eine Einsteigerrunde ab Rötgesbüttel organisiert. 
37km Richtung Groß Schwülper.
Gerade sind zwei absolute Neueinsteiger ausgestiegen.
Vielleicht ist das eine Option für euch da mitzufahren?


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Schöne Runde übrigens, die du da gefahren bist.


Danke. Ein Teil hast Du ja schon vorerkundet.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gerade sind zwei absolute Neueinsteiger ausgestiegen.


, warum?


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das eine Option für euch da mitzufahren?


... wir werden leider heute nochmal aussetzen, da ich als Einstieg für Steffi unter 30 Kilometer bleiben wollte.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. September 2019)

Bei dem Bombenwetter waren wir heute nur zu zweit   , aber da konnte man die 46 Kilometer auch zügiger abfahren.





Es ging am Moorhüttensee vorbei Richtung Schandelah und wen treffen wir,  der sportiv mit seiner Tochter durch den Wald ballert; den *Thomas. 


*

Kleine Reifenpanne auch mal wieder dabei, aber konnten wir flicken und der Reserveschlauch blieb unberührt. Gegen Ende nochmal eine kleine Abkühlung.


----------



## torstiohneh (22. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> , warum?


Nur für Freitag, wegen Krankheit bzw. Terminkonflikt. Am Ende musste ich dann aber auch absagen, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weggekommen bin .


----------



## torstiohneh (22. September 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Von Harxbüttel bis Dalldorf an Schunter und Oker | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
> 
> 
> Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 62,0 km | Dauer: 03:42 Std
> ...


In der Gegend waren wir heute auch unterwegs, allerdings völlig ungeplant mit spontaner Streckenwahl. Gefahren im Uhrzeigersinn.
Den Trail nördlich von Hillerse sind wir auch gefahren, den Okertrail bei Dalldorf haben wir aus Zeitgründen weggelassen.
Nach der verfallenen Hühnermastanlage bei Dalldorf haben wir eine andere Strecke gewählt.
Den Wohlenberg sind wir dann nördlich umfahren.
War sehr schön und für mich einiges Neuland dabei.
Diverse Sandwege zwischen Didderse und Vollbüttel haben Körner gefressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. September 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Diverse Sandwege zwischen Didderse und Vollbüttel haben Körner gefressen...


... ging mir am Donnerstag ähnlich. Eine Bergauframpe habe ich mich auch festgefahren, aber wenn bei uns wieder Matsch angesagt ist kann man um Gifhorn noch super fahren.


----------



## Helmi3b (26. September 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> In der Gegend waren wir heute auch unterwegs, allerdings völlig ungeplant mit spontaner Streckenwahl. Gefahren im Uhrzeigersinn.
> Den Trail nördlich von Hillerse sind wir auch gefahren, den Okertrail bei Dalldorf haben wir aus Zeitgründen weggelassen.
> Nach der verfallenen Hühnermastanlage bei Dalldorf haben wir eine andere Strecke gewählt.
> Den Wohlenberg sind wir dann nördlich umfahren.
> ...



Torsti, hast du dazu mal ne GPX Datei?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2019)

*Torsten*, Sonntag habe ich mir eine Tour verkniffen und wir waren lieber heute um Meinholz unterwegs. Ich habe die Strecke auf der Freifläche mit Rückenwind geplant. Die Trails waren trotz der starken Regenfälle noch super zu fahren; wir mußten nur ein wenig Fallholz von der Strecke zerren.


----------



## Techno-Trabbi (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin seit kurzem wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs und suche nach schönen Strecken im Norden von BS und Südkreis von GF. Ich selber wohne seit kurzem in Adenbüttel und daher liegt der Bereich Eickhorst, Groß Schwülper, Thune, Meine etc. direkt vor meiner Tür. Gerne dürfen die Strecken auch Traillastig sein. 

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Start in das Wochenende


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Oktober 2019)

Techno-Trabbi schrieb:


> Ich selber wohne seit kurzem in Adenbüttel und daher liegt der Bereich Eickhorst, Groß Schwülper, Thune, Meine etc. direkt vor meiner Tür. Gerne dürfen die Strecken auch Traillastig sein.


Hallo Sven, paar Strecken haben Torsten und ich auf Komoot hochgeladen, auch einige Trails mit eingebunden oder sei einfach mal am Sonntag bei einer Nordrunde mit dabei, denn in der Gruppe macht es nochmal mehr Spaß.


----------



## Techno-Trabbi (5. Oktober 2019)

Eine Nordrunde am Sonntag? Das klingt gut. Wo und wann geht's los?


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2019)

Techno-Trabbi schrieb:


> Eine Nordrunde am Sonntag? Das klingt gut. Wo und wann geht's los?


*Sven* an diesem Wochenende ist von meiner Seite nichts geplant, aber wenn wir wieder von Waggum starten kann ich mich mal melden oder Du gibst mir deine Mailadresse als PN und ich nehme dich in den Verteiler mit auf.
*Torsten*, ich habe eine ähnlich Winterunde gebaut wie Du, damit man auch mal im Winter weitestgehend ohne Matsch auskommt und auch Meter machen kann.








						Wintertrainingsrunde ohne Matsch für MTB und Gravel | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 38,4 km | Dauer: 01:52 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Oktober 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten*, ich habe eine ähnlich Winterunde gebaut wie Du,


Martin, sehr schön, werde ich in mein Repertoire aufnehmen, die Runde führt ja quasi bei mir an der Haustür vorbei.
Auf den Waldwegen von Essenrode bis Waggum war ich auch schon im Dunkeln unterwegs. 
Allein unterwegs fühle ich mich dann immer etwas einsam im Wald, wenn es im Unterholz raschelt und das Kopfkino Wildschweine meldet...

Letzten Sonntag sind wir eine ähnliche Strecke gefahren:


----------



## torstiohneh (6. Oktober 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> paar Strecken haben Torsten und ich auf Komoot hochgeladen


Hallo *Sven*, ja hin und wieder lade ich Touren bei Komoot hoch, wenn ich die Zeit dafür finde und ich mit dem Streckenverlauf 100% zufrieden bin, oft geht man unterwegs aber Kompromisse ein...
Fast immer stelle ich Screenshots von unseren Runden hier im Forum ein und die Touren sind mit etwas Engagement auf OpenStreetMap-basierten Karten gut nachvollziehbar.

Hier unsere lohnenswerte Tour gefahren am vorletztem Freitag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag sind wir eine ähnliche Strecke gefahren:


. Ich habe etwas mehr Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roebue (11. Oktober 2019)

Oh, eine Seite für die Region BS/GF, sehr fein!


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Martin
Wie versprochen ein paar Fotos aus der fränkischen Schweiz
Wer Bock auf Biken und gerne leckeres Bier trinkt ist natürlich hier genau  richtig 
Wir haben ordentlich Körner gesammelt und Spaß gehabt


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Oktober 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Oh, eine Seite für die Region BS/GF, sehr fein!


Herzlich willkommen, @Roebue!
Das Internet ist doch ein Dorf...


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Oktober 2019)

Hatte Donnerstag mal wieder Gelegenheit die Rötgesbütteler Hometrailrunde zu fahren.

*Martin*, mit neuer Variante auf einem Singletrail zum Wedelheiner Sportplatz hin
Die ich zwar vor Jahren schonmal gefahren, war damals aber nicht lohnend.
Generell wird wohl im Wald zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel in letzter Zeit Trailpflege betrieben. 
Ist einiges dazugekommen.



Bei Wasbüttel begann es zu regnen. 
Hat zwar die Sicht getrübt, aber nicht die Laune.




Diesmal bin ich auch den Trail in der Helmsheide wieder gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wie versprochen ein paar Fotos aus der fränkischen Schweiz


*Adolfo *super Bilder und sicherlich paar Höhenmeter abgerockt. Du hattest ja nicht das teuerste Rad am Start. Das Stoll ist nichts von der Stange. Die Woche aber auch nicht ganz untätig gewesen und 120 km im Norden von Braunschweig geradelt, aber nur 600 Hm zusammengekommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Das Internet ist doch ein Dorf...


Torsten, die gleichen Gedanken sind mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Rötgesbüttel ist doch größer als ich dachte und man trifft sich dort nicht; wir schaffen dies öfter.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen, @Roebue!


Noch ein Mitstreiter ; kann man schon eine Gifhorntrainingsrunde aufmachen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Generell wird wohl im Wald zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel in letzter Zeit Trailpflege betrieben.
> Ist einiges dazugekommen.


... ist mir auch positv aufgefallen, da ich am 14.9 eine ähnliche Runde mit meinem Sohn gefahren bin.





torstiohneh schrieb:


> Diesmal bin ich auch den Trail in der Helmsheide wieder gefahren.


Deine Tour hatte ich schon übernommen und wollte ich nochmal mit meinem Sohn fahren. Super kombiniert und alles drin.



Wir sollten Ende Oktober nochmal gemeinsam meine Gifhornrunde fahren (40 km); da habe ich auch deine neuen Trails mit eingebaut, die Du bei den Fischteichen bei Leiferde entdeckt hast.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Oktober 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sollten Ende Oktober nochmal gemeinsam meine Gifhornrunde fahren


*Martin*, ja das sollten wir unbedingt machen, waren ja dieses Jahr sehr wenig gemeinsame Touren bislang.


----------



## Roebue (13. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen, @Roebue!
> Das Internet ist doch ein Dorf...


Jo Danke, Torsten. Ich hoffe hier noch ein paar Tipps für den einen oder anderen schönen Trail zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier noch ein paar Tipps für den einen oder anderen schönen Trail zu bekommen


Mal mitfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, ja das sollten wir unbedingt machen


Torsten super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung und alle gut dabei gewesen. Die Strecke hatte 40 Kilometer mit ca. 280 Höhenmeter und ging über den Mascheroder Forst zum Lechlumer und weiter zur "Roten Schanze", auch Neuland für mich dabei und der höchste Punkt der Tour, mit Rampen rauf und runter. Zurück über paar Okertrails durch Wolfenbüttel. Die Trails von ca. 24 Kilometer waren super zu fahren und man konnte es wieder z.T. gut rollen lassen.










Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Roebue (14. Oktober 2019)

Am Samstag bin ich - neben mir bekannten Abschnitten - den Trail in der Okeraue zwischen Volkse und Dalldorf gefahren. Den fand ich klasse! In der Region GF bisher der beste, den ich kenne.


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Oktober 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Jo Danke, Torsten. Ich hoffe hier noch ein paar Tipps für den einen oder anderen schönen Trail zu bekommen


Hi @Roebue,
da wirst du hier sicherlich etwas finden, wenn du die Seiten durchgehst.
Martin hat hier einige Touren auf Komoot verlinkt, seine Touren sind immer traillastig.
Ich bin was Komoot angeht weniger fleißig, hier aber einige spontane Tipps, vielleicht kennst du einiges davon noch nicht:

#4076 Röbü Hometrailrunde mit Komoot-Link
#4080 Trails im Süden von Röbü
#4089 Groß Schwülper-Runde
#4096 GF-Runde
#3977 BS-Runde Ölper-Holz

Bei Fragen melde dich einfach oder ansonsten mehr beim nächsten spontanen Treffen im Dorf, oder:



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mal mitfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> da wirst du hier sicherlich etwas finden, wenn du die Seiten durchgehst.


*Roubue*; mit dem nachfolgenden Link kommst Du auf meine Komootseite und vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei oder mal mit uns mitfahren, wenn wir eine Nordrunde starten.









						Oberhutzel
					






					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roebue (16. Oktober 2019)

Habt besten Dank! Da sind auf jeden Fall einige für mich neue Trails dabei.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Roubue*; mit dem nachfolgenden Link kommst Du auf meine Komootseite und vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei oder mal mit uns mitfahren, wenn wir eine Nordrunde starten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Oberhutzel, die Tour „Insidertrails um Waggum“ sieht von der Beschreibung her sehr interessant aus. Die nehme ich mir mal vor


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich stelle die Tour noch bei Komoot ein bei Gelegenheit


Habe die Tour bei Nettlingen von Anfang August jetzt endlich mal bei Komoot eingestellt.








						MTB-Runde Nettlingen-Vorholz | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 24,5 km | Dauer: 02:25 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück.


Ich habe auch mal unsere letzte Sonntagrunde auf Komoot hochgeladen, war ja auch ein wenig Neuland für mich.








						Trailrunde Mascherode-Lechlumer Holz-Rote Schanze | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 39,8 km | Dauer: 02:32 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



*Anton* ich habe heute nochmal mein Renner für eine lockerer Ausfahrt auf Nebenwegen genutzt; so spät im Jahr war ich selten noch auf dem Renner.








						Herbstrunde über Nebenwegen mit Renner oder Gravel um Waggum | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 43,4 km | Dauer: 01:43 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



*Torsten* super dass es am nächsten Samstag mit unserer Gifhornrunde klappt.


----------



## Roebue (26. Oktober 2019)

@Oberhutzel, gestern bin ich deine Runde "Insidertrails um Waggum" gefahren. Das war eine echt klasse Tour, die wahrhaftig über viele schöne Singletrails führt. Im Wald südlich von Bevenrode habe ich zweimal den Track verloren. Dort war für mich vor lauter Laub absolut kein Pfad mehr erkennbar. Auch westlich von Bechtsbüttel musste ich improvisieren, da der Track mitten durch eine abgezäunte Pferdekoppel verläuft .
Die Tour fahre ich bestimmt nochmal, danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Das war eine echt klasse Tour


Freut mich wenn sie dir gefallen hat.


Roebue schrieb:


> südlich von Bevenrode habe ich zweimal den Track verloren


Ja, ist mir letztens auch passiert und musste nach Gedächnis fahren, da das Laub den Singletrail verdeckt hat. Ich werde heute nochmal eine Route mit meinen Kindern fahren und da werden wir das Stück mal wieder sichtbar machen.



Die Trailpassage bei Bechtsbüttel ist leider etwas versteckt und man kann da schnell vorbei sein wenn man die Traileinfahrt nicht kennt.



Vielleicht bist Du ja am nächsten Samstag mit am Start, denn da wollte wir meine Gifhornrunde vom "Heidegrund" N52° 27.282' E10° 29.908' aus starten, das sind ca. 5 Kilometer von Röttgesbüttel entfernt.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Oktober 2019)

Noch ein kurzer Bericht vom letzten Sonntag.
Ich war mal wieder auf dem Wohlenberg, gefahren bin ich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Die Trails bei Dalldorf und Hillerse habe ich - aus heutiger Sicht leider - ausgelassen.


Der "Gipfel" zeigt sich wie gewohnt wenig einladend.




Ich bin den Trail von Leiferde aus hochgefahren und Richtung Dalldorf runter.
*Martin*, kurbelst du die Rampe aus Richtung Dalldorf komplett hoch?

Über diesen "Hühnertunnel" freue ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich daran vorbeifahre.




Bei Leiferde war ein neuer Trailabschnitt dabei, *Martin*, vielleicht können wir den am nächsten Samstag noch "einbauen".


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Oktober 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Im Wald südlich von Bevenrode habe ich zweimal den Track verloren.


Im Oktober 2016 bin ich so gefahren:


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Oktober 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Im Wald südlich von Bevenrode habe ich zweimal den Track verloren. Dort war für mich vor lauter Laub absolut kein Pfad mehr erkennbar.


Hallo *Roebue*. Ich bin gestern mit meinen Kindern eine andere Variante " Insidertrails um Waggum" gefahren; hatten leider am Samstag einen Vollplatten bei Steffi und bei mir ein Schleichplatten und haben leider abkürzen müssen. Da wir heute nicht im Süden gefahren sind, habe ich die Strecke heute nochmal komplett alleine abgerissen und die Trails bei Bevenrode sichtbar gemacht.






Die Strecke habe ich für dich auch mal auf Komoot hochgeladen, damit Du nochmal eine ander Variante kennenlernst.












						Trailrunde im Norden um Waggum | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 26,6 km | Dauer: 01:51 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, kurbelst du die Rampe aus Richtung Dalldorf komplett hoch?


*Torsten* nachfolgend meine Routen unter immer im Uhrzeigensinn von Dalldorf aus damit man den schönen Trail Richtung Leiferde runterfahren kann.






torstiohneh schrieb:


> Über diesen "Hühnertunnel" freue ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich daran vorbeifahre.


Den kenne ich nicht.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei Leiferde war ein neuer Trailabschnitt dabei, *Martin*, vielleicht können wir den am nächsten Samstag noch "einbauen".


Wenn Du mir den Abschnitt schicken kannst, versuche ich ihn mit einzubinden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Oktober 2019)

Torsten nochmal eine Info; der Streckenabschnitt bei Bevenrode ab der Eisenbahnstahlbrücke ist jetzt wieder fahrbar nach den Baumfällarbeiten Mitte des Jahres. Man muss noch seine Linie selber suchen, aber man kann wieder ohne Absetzen durchfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (27. Oktober 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nachfolgend meine Routen unter immer im Uhrzeigensinn von Dalldorf aus damit man den schönen Trail Richtung Leiferde runterfahren kann.


Ok, werde ich mal probieren, bislang bin ich immer andersherum gefahren, weil man den Trail von Leiferde aus gut hochkurbeln kann.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Den kenne ich nicht.


Ist in Klein Vollbüttel.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir den Abschnitt schicken kannst, versuche ich ihn mit einzubinden.


Sende ich dir noch zu!


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Oktober 2019)

Unsere Runde heute, gefahren sind wir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.

Wir waren zwar nicht weit weg von Rötgesbüttel, aber wegen der Schleifen waren es fast 44km.
War schon anstrengend bei dem weichen Boden und teilweise heftigem Wind.
Auf den Trails bei Bechtsbüttel haben wir einmal kurz den Weg verloren, weil alles mit Laub bedeckt war.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> der Streckenabschnitt bei Bevenrode ab der Eisenbahnstahlbrücke ist jetzt wieder fahrbar nach den Baumfällarbeiten Mitte des Jahres


*Martin*, da waren wir heute auch unterwegs, gegen 11:45. Bei besserem Timing hätten wir uns wieder getroffen **.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Man muss noch seine Linie selber suchen, aber man kann wieder ohne Absetzen durchfahren.


Stimmt, so kann man es auch beschreiben, ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Flowtrail.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> jetzt nicht gerade ein Flowtrail.





torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei besserem Timing hätten wir uns wieder getroffen **.


... stimmt


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Oktober 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Sende ich dir noch zu!


Danke *Torsten*; super, passt ohne Umwege genau rein.  Freue mich auf Samstag, denn für mich einiges Neuland.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2019)

Da ja auch paar MTBler aus dem Raum Gifhorn in diesem Thread sind; wollte ich mal unsere Tour an diesem Samstag hier anbieten. Wir starten um 13 Uhr vom Heidegund ( N52° 27.289' E10° 29.950' ). Es soll ab Mittag nach den jetzigen Wettervorhersagen trocken bleiben mit deutliche Plusgraden und etwas Sonne. Die Strecke hat 40 Kilometer mit fast keinen Höhenmetern (46 ), also auch was für Einsteiger.


----------



## Helmi3b (2. November 2019)

Ich bin GF Winkel, seid ihr noch in der Nähe?
Edit: Gefunden


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Edit: Gefunden


*Stefan* unglaublich, dass wir uns noch gefunden haben, denn vom Start weg sind wir sehr winklige Strecken gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2019)

So, heute mal Samstag auf Tour und es ging von Winkel nach Meinersen. Für mich war viel Neuland dabei und Dank an *Torsten* für die Vorarbeit bei machen Trailabschnitten, die ich noch nciht kannte. Wir sind komplett trocken geblieben, aber der Boden war zum Teil etwas Körnerfressen; die Wiesenpfade haben einen schon die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen.



Dank an meine Begleitung und zu Acht im November war super.







Schöner Wurzeltrail, aber mit den nassen Wurzeln und direkt am Allerkanal, doch lieber mal absteigen, um nicht Baden zu gehen.**
Leider hat es diesmal Thore erwischt mit einem Platten; trotz Milch.




Paar weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. 


			https://fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/form?target=92897
		

Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2019)

Trailrunde zwischen Winkel und Meinersen | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 39,8 km | Dauer: 03:17 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (2. November 2019)

Hier erstmal noch das Foto mit dem Guide, danke *Martin.* 
Ist einiges an Neuland dabei gewesen für mich.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. November 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Leider hat es diesmal Thore erwischt mit einem Platten



Hier aus anderer Perspektive:


----------



## torstiohneh (3. November 2019)

Der Verbindungstrail zwischen den beiden Hauptwegen, wo Thore gestern seine Reifenpanne hatte, war übrigens früher ein regelmäßig befahrener Doubletrail. War einer meiner Lieblingswege.
Nachdem vor etwa drei...vier Jahren dort die Bäume umgefallen sind, schien der Trail zu verfallen.
Als ich im letzten Jahr dort zuletzt unterwegs war, war das alles sehr sehr zugewachsen.
Mittlerweile scheint dort wieder mehr Betrieb zu sein.
Super *Martin*, dass du den Trail in die Tour eingebunden hast, ich werde ihn jetzt auch wieder mit einplanen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Nachdem vor etwa drei...vier Jahren dort die Bäume umgefallen sind, schien der Trail zu verfallen.


Wir sind den Trail im Juni 2018 in der Sonntagsgruppe das erste mal gefahren und da sah er genauso aus wie 2019. Torsten, Du hast eine schöne Bilderbibliothek   und auf deinen Bildern hat sich heute die Umgebung doch deutlich geändert , denn wenn man den Trail heute fährt, denkt man erst. der führt ins Nichts.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Super *Martin*, dass du den Trail in die Tour eingebunden hast, ich werde ihn jetzt auch wieder mit einplanen.


Nah dann wird hoffentlich bald ein eindeutiger Singletrail entstehen.
War heute nochmal mit meiner Frau auf einer Wanderrunde an den Teichen bei Meinersen und wir haben mal das Cafe besucht. Kann ich nur empfehlen; urige Kulisse und leckerer selbstgebackener Kuchen. Ich habe paar Bilder bei Komoot hochgeladen.

Noch paar Bilder von der Okerinsel bei Meinersen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2019)

Wir waren heute zu Zweit unterwegs, da wohl unsere Einsteiger schon die Saison beendet haben. Adolfo; Wolfgang war wieder am Start und so fit möchte ich in seinem Alter auch noch sein; zehn Lenze mehr auf dem Buckel. Ging in den Osten von Braunschweig und die Trails waren nur an machen Passagen matschig mit wenig Grip, aber sonst alle Trails auf den 36 Kilometern gut zu fahren. Bei Hordorf sind leider die Harvester unterwegs und mal schauen wieviel Trails zermahlen werden. Torsten, bin gespannt wo ihr Morgen rumkurvt.






Ich hoffe es bleibt so trocken wie bei uns und wir hatten sogar etwas Sonne dabei. Der Herbstfarn zeigt sich hier im Sonnenlicht.


----------



## Roebue (14. November 2019)

Ich habe die Tage das schöne Herbstwetter genutzt und habe mal wieder eine Runde im SZ-Höhenzug gedreht. Das Gebiet kennt ihr bestimmt, oder? Ich finde das klasse, viele tolle Singletrails. Höhepunkt aus meiner Sicht der Trail Richtung Norden von SZ-Bad bis Gebhardshagen - knackige Anstiege, wechselweise schön flowig und ziemlich wurzelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. November 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> Das Gebiet kennt ihr bestimmt, oder?


Jepp. Sehr schöner Trailspot, aber kackige Anstiege.








						Route: SZ Bad-Bismarkturm-Lichtenberg Burg
					

SZ Bad-Bismarkturm-Lichtenberg Burg - Länge: 35.65 km - Höhenunterschied: 542 hm - Ort: Liebenburg, Niedersachsen, Deutschland




					www.bikemap.net
				



... mal eine unserer Touren.




__





						Album 124. Salzgitterkamm - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				











						hatte jemand wieder zuviel Kraft
					

Foto: hatte jemand wieder zuviel Kraft - 25. Ausfahrt vom 23.7.2014 Salzgitter Bad-Bismarkturm-Lichtenbergburg




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



... da hat Nils eine Kette gerissen; zu viel Kraft.
Denn Abschnitt von Oelber am Wege Richtung Teiche bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.


Roebue schrieb:


> Höhepunkt aus meiner Sicht der Trail Richtung Norden von SZ-Bad bis Gebhardshagen


... eigentlich gehen die Trails weiter bis Lichtenberg und Olber am Wege. Haben uns auch gefallen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. November 2019)




----------



## torstiohneh (16. November 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, bin gespannt wo ihr Morgen rumkurvt.


*Martin*, war leider nicht unterwegs, ein grippaler Infekt hat mich seit Sonntag die halbe Woche ausgebremst. Morgen soll es wieder losgehen...


----------



## torstiohneh (16. November 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, Du hast eine schöne Bilderbibliothek


Ja, und manchmal muss ich dann überlegen wo ich das Foto gemacht habe...


----------



## torstiohneh (16. November 2019)

Roebue schrieb:


> und habe mal wieder eine Runde im SZ-Höhenzug gedreht


Cool, steht auch noch weit oben auf meiner ToDo-Liste .

Am 31.10. waren wir zu Fuß mit Freunden am Reihersee, von der Burg Lichtenberg aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. November 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, war leider nicht unterwegs, ein grippaler Infekt hat mich seit Sonntag die halbe Woche ausgebremst.


. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur mal ein leichten Schnupfen und ich hoffe ich komme dieses Jahr ohne Erkältung aus. Die Woche war ja auch zum drin bleiben, denn ich bin auch nur zweimal auf dem Rad gewesen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Morgen soll es wieder losgehen...


War heute auch alleine auf Tour, war um 8:30 noch sehr frostig im Gesicht. Bin heute eine Tour Richtung Harxbüttel aus dem Gedächnis gefahren und Harxbüttel hat jemand einen schönen Rundkurs angelegt. 



Sehr schöne Streckenführung und auf den 1,7 Kilometer kann man sich "Sauer fahren". Es geht schön rauf und runter und der Sandboden zum Teil lässt die Beine glühen.  Ich habe mir jetzt eine Anfahrstrecke von Waggum dorthin gebaut und werde sie auch mal zügig abfahren, denn die Jungs, die diese Strecke gebaut haben, ballen da gut rum; das sieht man an der ausgefahrenen Strecke und Kurven. Vielleicht ist einer der Erbauer auch in diesem Thread, denn ich bin im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren; glaube aber man fährt die Strecke entgegengesetzt.



Torsten, bin gespannt ob es euch zufällig in die gleiche Gegend verschlägt.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Am 31.10. waren wir zu Fuß mit Freunden am Reihersee, von der Burg Lichtenberg aus.


... die Trails schon mal abgelaufen.


----------



## ogoe (17. November 2019)

Hi Martin, 
das ist eine schöne Runde, bin auch öfter da. Gestern war da ein Radcross-Rennen. https://www.braunschweiger-cross-serie.de/inhaltsverzeichnis/ergebnisse/


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. November 2019)

ogoe schrieb:


> Gestern war da ein Radcross-Rennen.


... also deswegen so schön ausgefahren. 30 Minuten da rum ballern als Hobbyfahrer geht man an sein Limit, aber keine MTBs nur Crossräder. Ich bin mal auf den Rundkurs am Galgenberg gespannt und werde mal eine Tour im Dezember dort hin fahren.


----------



## bexx4me (18. November 2019)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich wohne nah an der Lehndorf-Strecke und heize da ab und an durch den Wald. Da gibt es auch ein paar nette Sprünge usw.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. November 2019)

bexx4me schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.


Freut uns wenn die Informationen gefallen.


bexx4me schrieb:


> Lehndorf-Strecke und heize da ab und an durch den Wald.


Ja ist auch ein schöner MTB Spot von Braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (18. November 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, bin gespannt ob es euch zufällig in die gleiche Gegend verschlägt.


*Martin*, diesmal leider nicht, wir waren Richtung Gifhorn unterwegs.



Hier auf dem Wiesenweg aus Richtung Isenbüttel Richtung Bahnhof Gifhorn-Süd.






torstiohneh schrieb:


> Die Farben in der Gifhorner Heide sind gerade ein Traum:


Zur Gifhorner Heide kann ich nur meinen Bericht von November 2018 zitieren: genauso sah es gestern auch aus.
In der Gifhorner Heide kam uns ein vermummter E-MTBr entgegen, Markus, warst Du das? Vom Radl her könnte es passen.


----------



## Runner17 (19. November 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, diesmal leider nicht, wir waren Richtung Gifhorn unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 940132
> 
> Hier auf dem Wiesenweg aus Richtung Isenbüttel Richtung Bahnhof Gifhorn-Süd.
> ...




Ja ich wars, halstuch.
Das ging so schnell.
War gerade voll in Fahrt.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Mysteryframe (24. November 2019)

Moin,

Jemand von euch aktuell auch ab und an mit dem Dirtbike in der Halle unterwegs?!


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. November 2019)

Mysteryframe schrieb:


> Jemand von euch aktuell auch ab und an mit dem Dirtbike in der Halle unterwegs?!


Bin gespannt ob hier das gesamte MTB Spektrum vorhanden ist. Ich selbst bin zu alt und meine armen Knochen. Ich fahr lieber an der frischen Luft. Heute war " Flasche leer" nach den 40 Kilometer mit Markus . Die Trails waren gut zu fahren, aber die Wiesentrails haben Körner gekostet. Wir sind heute nochmal die Harxbüttelrunde gefahren, diesmal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Für die Runde habe ich etwas über 6 Minuten gebraucht und das als Hobbyfahrer eine halbe Stunde lang; Hut ab. Markus, die eine enge Kurve wären wir fast zerschellt.
Torsten haben uns diesmal nicht getroffen; schätze aber ihr wart diesmal im Süden von Meine unterwegs.


----------



## Helmi3b (24. November 2019)

Ich war heute im Harz unterwegs.
Boden feucht und rutschig, neblig und zwischen Frost und 5 Grad. War aber trotzdem spannend und spassig.


----------



## Mysteryframe (24. November 2019)

Meinen Respekt ich bin da ja bekennender Schönwetter Radler ?


----------



## torstiohneh (24. November 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten haben uns diesmal nicht getroffen; schätze aber ihr wart diesmal im Süden von Meine unterwegs.


*Martin*, ja, schade.
Wir waren in der Tat Richtung Süden unterwegs und dann am Mittellandkanal Richtung Westen und über Walle, Groß Schwülper, Neubrück, Didderse und durch die Maaßel zurück. Am Ende waren es 41,5 km.
Der speziell in der zweiten Hälfte überwiegend schwere Boden hat schon Kraft gekostet und meine Beine sind müde heute Abend.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2019)

Mysteryframe schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt


... auch von meiner Seite aus . Ich fand es um 8:30 noch reichlich frisch in der Ebene und im Harz war es sicherlich noch etwas unangenehmer und 800 Hm auch eine Ansage, bei uns waren es etwas über 200 .


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Wir waren in der Tat Richtung Süden unterwegs


Ok, wir waren südlich von der Oker um Harxbüttel, Lagesbüttel und Eickhorst unterwegs und mit 17 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil etwas mehr schmale Wege.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2019)

Torsten lag was am Wochenende an. Ich war Samstag mehr auf Schotter und Aspalt unterwegs und nur vereinzelt Trails angetestert was der Matsch sagt. Hier der Sonnenuntergang zwischen Lehre und Wendhausen.



Gestern bin ich gegen Mittag nochmal spontan zügig auf Trails um Waggum gefahren; also super zu fahren. Mit meinen Steven habe ich in einem Jahr die 4000 Km geknackt und keine nennenswerte Reparaturen ; eine Kette, paar Platten und Ritzel und Kettenblätter Erstausstattung. Zweiblatt war für mich die richtige Endscheidung.



Wollen wir uns ggf. am 21.12. in Didderse zum Rennen mal treffen und gemeinsam von dort nach Hause fahren. Die Okertrails könnte man dann gemeinsam bereisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (2. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> mit 17 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil


 bei unseren Touren ist der Trailanteil leider meist geringer



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten lag was am Wochenende an.


Ja, *Martin*, ich war im Leiferder Wald, im Viehmoor und bei GF-Winkel meist auf bekannten Trails unterwegs und bin einen Teil der Strecke von unserer Tour am 02.11. nachgefahren, diesmal auch mit einem hohen Trailanteil .



Trail bei GF-Winkel




Trail bei den Teichen am Viehmoor:




Trail bei Leiferde:




Trail bei GF-Winkel:


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns ggf. am 21.12. in Didderse zum Rennen mal treffen


Gerne, ist vorgemerkt, muss aber noch klären ob hier etwas anliegt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ich war im Leiferder Wald, im Viehmoor und bei GF-Winkel


Torsten schöne Streckenführung und die Bilder zeigen es gibt einige super Trailabschnitte um Gifhorn. Schön neblig gewesen und trotzdem schöne Bilder. Ich wollte gestern nochmal die Winterchallange mit Werkzeug abfahren, aber es hat kräfig geregnet und habe abgebrochen und versuche es Samstag nochmal.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gerne, ist vorgemerkt, muss aber noch klären ob hier etwas anliegt.


Super, freue mich wenn es klappt, muss auch schauen ob die Arbeit es zuläßt. Ich werde eine Trailrunde zurück zusammenbauen, die wir dann gemeinsam fahren können.


----------



## Helmi3b (4. Dezember 2019)

Wann ist denn die Winterchallenge online?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wann ist denn die Winterchallenge online?


Am 1.1.2020 wird die "Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2020° wieder online sein. Ich versuche die Strecke noch so zurecht zu machen, dass man im Januar durchgehend fahren kann und nicht absetzen muss. Die Strecke wird 25 Kilometer haben mit ca. 100 Höhenmeter und etwa 50% Trailanteil. Bin gespannt ob sie euch gefällt und diesmal z.T. etwas winkliger, aber alles dabei.


----------



## Helmi3b (4. Dezember 2019)

Bin gespannt wie jedes Jahr. 
Danke dir schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webster1972 (5. Dezember 2019)

ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Dezember 2019)

webster1972 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt.


*Axe*l schon wieder fitter, um 25 Kilometer zu meistern. Heute eine kurze Runde, aber ab 16:30 reicht auf den Trails meine Kopflampe nicht mehr aus; muss leider jetzt wieder alles anbauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie jedes Jahr.


*Stefan*, ich bin die Strecke am letzten Samstag, z.T. im Regen, nochmal mit Werkzeug abgefahren. Bei zwei Baumleichen musste ich passen, da schon gerade noch machbar, aber unter Spannung und da ist das Risiko, daß sie feststeckt sehr groß. Leider musste ich die Strecke um 1 Kilometer kürzen, da ein Trailabschnitt, wohl von Förstern, verblockt wurde und leider ein Teilstück durch Waldarbeiten seit Dezember versperrt ist , ggf. bis Januar wieder frei. Die Woche war ich leider mit dem Rad nicht auf Tour, bei solch einem Wetter , ggf. heute noch, da die Sonne sich mal wieder blicken lässt. Torsten, wart ihr heute fleißig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2019)

Heute bei Sonne nochmal eine kurze Runde um Hondelage, Essenrode und Grassel. Die Wege waren noch von Pfützen übersät, aber die Trails waren überraschend gut zu fahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, wart ihr heute fleißig.


Na klar, nachdem ich letztes Wochenende nochmal pausieren musste wegen Erkältung. 
Wir sind heute total unspektakulär meist auf breiten Wegen Richtung Tankumsee, Gifhorn und Winkel unterwegs gewesen, ich hatte am Ende 41,5km auf der Uhr.
Sonne und Temperatur waren angenehm, aber Matsch nach dem Regen morgens und Wind waren ziemlich heftig heute...


----------



## torstiohneh (15. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber die Trails waren überraschend gut zu fahren.


*Martin*, dein Radl sieht auch noch recht sauber aus. Wir haben heute eine ordentliche Schlammpackung bekommen.


----------



## Helmi3b (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin zur Zeit auch eher auf 2 Beinen als auf 2 Rädern unterwegs.
Zuviel Matsch und Wind, beim Laufen macht mir das weniger aus.
Diese Woche wird es ja warm und trocken,  da sieht es dann besser aus für eine Radtour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit auch eher auf 2 Beinen als auf 2 Rädern unterwegs.


*Stefan*, bin früher auch mehr in der Woche gelaufen und dann hat auch mal eine schnelle Runde in einer halbe Stunde gereicht, aber ich schone jetzt lieber meine Knie und fahre halt kurze Runden von 1- 1,5 Stunden; leider dadurch nur zwei- bis dreimal in der Woche Sport.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, dein Radl sieht auch noch recht sauber aus. Wir haben heute eine ordentliche Schlammpackung bekommen.


Stimmt. Heute sah es noch sauberer aus, da ich nur eine Stunde um Waggum unterwegs war und durch den Sandboden im Norden und den nicht so bekannten Trails, die mit gut Laub bedeckt sind, bleibt das Rad noch sauberer, sodaß ich heute mir heute die Wäsche ganz gespart habe.






Vielleicht bis nächsten Samstag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Dezember 2019)

Das Wetter war ja wohl der Hammer; Schnee braucht man nur in den Bergen . Bei 16 Grad im Dezember eine Stunde mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen, genial und dann glaubt man, so warm war es um diese Jahreszeit noch nicht und Irrtum am 19.12.15 hatten wir auch 14 Grad, denn da war ich auch mit dem Renner auf Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2019)

Heute einen schönen Sonnenaufgang in den Schunterniederung bei Querum miterlebt.




und dann noch einen schönen Nightride um Waggum gestartet.



Torsten, meinst Du , Samstag klappt es mit Didderse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2019)

Torsten super dass es geklappt hat und das Wetter war bombe. Die Jungs und Mädel haben es am Galgenkamp gut fliegen lassen und der Rundkurs war deutlich härter als in Harxbüttel.
Die Tour habe ich auf Komoot hochgeladen. Da kann man paar Intervalltrainingminuten an den Rundkursen einlegen.











						Intervalltraining für MTB und Gravel inklusive | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 40,3 km | Dauer: 03:43 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Hier mal paar Eindrücke von unserer Runde.



Ein wenig Rennatmosphäre.












... weitere Eindrücke.




__





						Album 130. Intervalltraining zwischen Galgenkamp und H…
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2019)

*Bene* super das wir uns getroffen haben . Beim nächsten mal mit am Start.


----------



## torstiohneh (22. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten super dass es geklappt hat


*Martin*, ja echt super, dass wir nochmal gemeinsam gefahren sind in diesem Jahr.
Eine schöne Runde hast du zusammengestellt.

Hier noch das Foto mit dem Guide:


----------



## torstiohneh (22. Dezember 2019)

Heute haben wir nochmal nachgelegt. 
Kleine Runde durch den Leiferder Wald, wieder viel schwerer Boden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Eine schöne Runde hast du zusammengestellt.


Danke. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heute haben wir nochmal nachgelegt.


Super und bei dem Wetter heute morgen . Mal heute nichts gemacht. Wusste gar nicht, daß man über die Biogasanlage fahren kann und der Verbindungsweg vom Weg zur K82 ist bei meiner Karte nicht dokumentiert.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, daß man über die Biogasanlage fahren kann


Ja, zwischen der Biogasanlage und der Vollbütteler Riede ist ein Grasstreifen, der befahrbar ist. Jetzt im Winter besser als im Sommer, wenn das Gras hoch ist.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> der Verbindungsweg vom Weg zur K82 ist bei meiner Karte nicht dokumentiert


Jetzt ist er drin in der Openstreetmap .








						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org
				




Wird demnächst auch bei Komoot und anderen OSM-basierten Karten erscheinen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich erstmal allen in diesem Thread. Ich hoffe alle Wünsche gingen in Erfüllung.
Heute ein wenig Weihnachtspeck abgeradelt, denn es kommt gleich wieder neuer hinzu.









torstiohneh schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er drin in der Openstreetmap .


Nehme ich mal mit als Unterstützung, da die Freitzeitkarten weniger Wege dokumentieren.
Samstag nochmal sportiv die Winterchallange abgefahren; leider paar Waldarbeiten neben der Strecke, aber alles fahrbar oder man kann ausweichen. Der Winterboden bremst aber ordentlich, denn im September konnte man die Trails zügiger abfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ich hoffe mit eine unfallfreien Saison.
Da ich über Silvester an der See bin werde ich die Winterchallange schon jetzt online setzen, damit ihr ggf. bei Urlaub die Saison 2020 schon jetzt einläuten könnt.



Den Link zur Strecke findet ihr mit der Streckenbeschreibung hier.









						Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2020
					

Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2020Die Strecke ist 24 Kilometer lang mit ca. 100 Höhenmeter und ein Trailanteil von ca. 50 %. Der Rundkurs hatte schne…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (28. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es Biker aus Braunschweig, die an der TT sowie an der Harzduro teilnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (30. Dezember 2019)

Viel Spaß an der See.
Ich werde Donnerstag oder Freitag mal die Strecke fahren...


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2019)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Viel Spaß an der See.


Danke Stefan. Habe mein 26er dabei und ich brauchte drei Touren, um mich vom 29er umzugewöhnen. Ich hatte gedacht es ist dort eine flache Gegend, aber meine Vorfrühstücktrailrunde war ein auf und ab.











						Vorfrühstückstrailrunde um Haffkrug | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 15,8 km | Dauer: 00:58 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich werde Donnerstag oder Freitag mal die Strecke fahren...


*Stefan* da bin ich gespannt wie sie Dir gefällt und ob Du die versteckten Trails gleich findest.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2019)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Gibt es Biker aus Braunschweig, die an der TT sowie an der Harzduro teilnehmen?


Bin gespannt ob sich jemand findet. Einigen würde ich sowas zutrauen.


----------



## Tony- (31. Dezember 2019)

Bin gestern die Winterstrecke gefahren.. war ziemlich zäh mit dem weichen Boden und dem ganzen Laub, 4 mal verfahren habe ich mich auch noch ? 
1:40 habe ich gebraucht ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> 4 mal verfahren habe ich mich auch noch ?
> 1:40 habe ich gebraucht ?


*Anton*, die erste Fahrt lernt man die Strecke kennen und bei der zweiten wird angegriffen.  Die Trailabschnitte im Kanzlerfeld sind doch flowig; erst im Timmelaher Busch wird es etwas winkliger.


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (31. Dezember 2019)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob sich jemand findet. Einigen würde ich sowas zutrauen.


Bisher hat sich niemand gemeldet..... 
Es bleibt also spannend ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2019)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich niemand gemeldet.....


Alle noch im Winterschlaf.


----------



## Helmi3b (2. Januar 2020)

So, heute bin ich die Strecke gefahren.
Schönes Wetter bei Sonne und mäßigem Süd-Westwind, 2-4Grad, der Untergrund zum Grossteil gefroren bis feucht, teilweise matschig.
Ich hab mich 3 mal leicht verfahren, sonst alles gut gefunden.
Die Trails am Feldrand um die Bäume herum haben am Meisten Spaß gemacht.
Sonst durchweg eine schöne abwechselungsreiche Stecke. Danke.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich hab mich 3 mal leicht verfahren, sonst alles gut gefunden.


Stefan super, die Traileinfahrten sind z.T. sehr versteckt und man muss sie schon ein wenig suchen. Da habe ich natürlich ein Streckenvorteil und kann ein wenig Zeit gutmachen.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Sonst durchweg eine schöne abwechselungsreiche Stecke.


Freut mich, dass Dir die Winterchallange 2020 zugesagt hat und bei Streckenkenntnis kann man sicherlich noch seine Zeit verbessern. Bin gespannt wenn unsere Raketen starten. Am Anstieg zum höchsten Punkt der Strecke war ich auch am Anschlag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2020)

Wir sind heute gemeinsam die Winterchallange 2020 abgefahren. Durch die letzten Regentage und z.T. leichtem Niesel hat die Runde Körner gekostet. Stefanie super dabei gewesen und fast Stefan seine Zeit geschafft.






Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. nächsten Sonntag mit einer Südrunde weiter Körner sammeln für die Saison 2020.


----------



## DigitalB (8. Januar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wenn unsere Raketen starten.



Adolfo möchte uns bestimmt nicht demotivieren... er läuft ständig, daher glaube sein Fahrrad ist bestimmt kaputt 

Ich würde nach der Klausurenphase im Februar mal einen heißen Reifen fahren wollen... bin zwar letzte Woche mit Dennis los aber wir haben uns im Ölper Holz an der "Brezel" verfranzt und somit war die Zeit dahin ... außerdem wollten meine Beine nicht wirklich. 

Aber an sich ein ziemlicher High-Speed-Kurs. Denke wenns trocken oder gefroren ist setzen die XCO und XC-Fahrer da bestimmt ziemlich gute Zeiten ab. Denke der Rekord wird sich zwischen 55-60Min einpendeln wenn alles stimmt. 

In dem Sinne, Vielen Dank Martin fürs erstellen


----------



## Helmi3b (8. Januar 2020)

Naa... bei gefroren macht man sich die Zeit auf Asphalt und gepflasterten Wegen etwas kaputt. Das war zum Teil nicht ohne ...da wohl auch kaum wer mit Protektoren fährt...
Ich werde im trockenen Plusbereich auch nochmal fahren.


----------



## Tony- (8. Januar 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Naa... bei gefroren macht man sich die Zeit auf Asphalt und gepflasterten Wegen etwas kaputt. Das war zum Teil nicht ohne ...da wohl auch kaum wer mit Protektoren fährt...


Um Braunschweig rum eher kaum jemand..


DigitalB schrieb:


> XCO und XC-Fahrer


Können ihre Rennrad Reifen locker über 30 Km/h treten auf Asphalt


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Januar 2020)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Adolfo möchte uns bestimmt nicht demotivieren... er läuft ständig, daher glaube sein Fahrrad ist bestimmt kaputt
> 
> Ich würde nach der Klausurenphase im Februar mal einen heißen Reifen fahren wollen... bin zwar letzte Woche mit Dennis los aber wir haben uns im Ölper Holz an der "Brezel" verfranzt und somit war die Zeit dahin ... außerdem wollten meine Beine nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...


Moin aus Hamburg 

beide Bikes sind frisch von der Wartung zurück die Rakete (Scott) war ja schon im Einsatz ( Brocken Tour mit Marko)


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2020)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Klausurenphase im Februar mal einen heißen Reifen fahren wollen





DigitalB schrieb:


> Ölper Holz an der "Brezel" verfranzt


... schöner Begriff für die Schleife. Eigentlich vermeide ich solche Streckenführung, aber diesmal habe ich es so geplant. Der Trail, der wieder zur Schleife führt ist ein wenig versteckt.


DigitalB schrieb:


> ziemlicher High-Speed-Kurs


... der Streckenabschnitt am Kanzlerfeld lässt sich bei Trockenheit zügig fahren, aber im Timmerlaherbusch wird man durch die winkligen Trails gut ausgebremst und ich glaube ein 24er Schnitt bekommen nur die Raketen hin mit Xc oder Crossbike, wie die Jungs und Mädels in Harxbüttel und am Galgenkamp, aber ich bin gespannt was auf der Strecke geht. Ich werde nach meinem Lanzeroteaufenthalt nochmal sehen was bei mir geht; ob ein Trainingsgewinn stattgefunden hat.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich werde im trockenen Plusbereich auch nochmal fahren.


, da geht sicherlich noch was. Als ich am 23.12. gefahren bin hat es mich auch fast zerrissen, als mein Vorderrad bei der Treppenabfahrt auf dem Aspalt am Fuß der Abfahrt weggerutsch ist.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Können ihre Rennrad Reifen locker über 30 Km/h treten auf Asphalt


... bei meiner ersten durchgehenden Testfahrt im September war meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit 36 und auch im Dez; hatte aber etwas Rückenwind.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Januar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... schöner Begriff für die Schleife. Eigentlich vermeide ich solche Streckenführung, aber diesmal habe ich es so geplant. Der Trail, der wieder zur Schleife führt ist ein wenig versteckt.
> 
> ... der Streckenabschnitt am Kanzlerfeld lässt sich bei Trockenheit zügig fahren, aber im Timmerlaherbusch wird man durch die winkligen Trails gut ausgebremst und ich glaube ein 24er Schnitt bekommen nur die Raketen hin mit Xc oder Crossbike, wie die Jungs und Mädels in Harxbüttel und am Galgenkamp, aber ich bin gespannt was auf der Strecke geht. Ich werde nach meinem Lanzeroteaufenthalt nochmal sehen was bei mir geht; ob ein Trainingsgewinn stattgefunden hat.
> 
> ...



36 km ist schon recht schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2020)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> 36 km ist schon recht schnell


Adolfo, der Wind kam von der richtigen Seite.
Torsten ich bin heute deine Winterrunde gefahren mit paar Trailvarianten; unter anderem den Trail bei Röttgesbüttel, den ihr oft meidet.




Ließ sich gut zu fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2020)

Heute nochmal durch den Lechlumer Holz und Mascherode. Die 34 Kilometer und der Matsch um Wolfenbüttel haben gereicht, z.T. hatte ich durchdrehende Reifen. Der Dreck vom Rad ging kaum ab.


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Januar 2020)

Schöne Runde Martin


----------



## Tony- (12. Januar 2020)

Habe heute noch mal die Winterchallenge versucht.. Gefühlt war ich recht flott unterwegs und guter Dinge Martins Zeit zu Schlagen.. Hatte aber etwas pech Timmerlaher Busch, schon wieder verfahren  und dann waren da noch ständig Pferde im Weg, die auch noch die Trails aufgewühlt und vollgekackt haben 
Muss ich noch mal los.. macht ja Spaß die Strecke im Wilter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Gefühlt war ich recht flott unterwegs und guter Dinge Martins Zeit zu Schlagen.


*Anton* bei den Wetterbedingungen nochmal 11 Minuten deine erste Zeit verbessert und unsere Gruppenausfahrt locker unterboten. Bei meiner Streckenkenntnis wäre meine Zeit gefallen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo Torsten; lag am Sonntag nichts an.  Samstag und Montag alleine auf Tour gewesen und für mich mal etwas zügiger unterwegs gewesen. Die Trails waren alle super zu fahren und auf den wenigen Wegen, die ich unter die Reifen genommen habe, waren deutlich feuchter. Ich wollte am nächsten Sonntag mal wieder von Waggum starten, ggf. klappt es bei dir. Ich hatte an eine 37er Runde gedacht.






*Falk*, schön dass wir uns mal wieder zufällig am Samstag getroffen haben. Gute Besserung noch und bei Erkältung sollte man auch keine Wettkämpfe starten; war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten; lag am Sonntag nichts an.


Hallo *Martin*, ich bin leider aus diversen Gründen (Termine mit der Familie, Trägkeit, Krankheit, mimimi usw.) mittlerweile vier Wochen nicht gefahren. Wird Zeit für einen Start in die Saison 2020.
Ich würde am nächsten WE eher alleine fahren, um erstmal wieder reinzukommen.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten ich bin heute deine Winterrunde gefahren mit paar Trailvarianten


Super *Martin*, muß ich auch mal wieder fahren. 
Ich fahre die Runde aber auch gern im Sommer wenn ich ein kleines Zeitfenster habe oder mit unseren Neueinsteigern aus Rötgesbüttel.
Meine Lieblingsrichtung ist aber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn .


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ja, *Martin*, ich war im Leiferder Wald, im Viehmoor und bei GF-Winkel meist auf bekannten Trails unterwegs und bin einen Teil der Strecke von unserer Tour am 02.11. nachgefahren,


Habe die Tour neulich auch bei Komoot eingestellt:








						Rötgesbüttel MTB-Trailrunde im Leiferder Wald | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 33,6 km | Dauer: 02:36 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> mittlerweile vier Wochen nicht gefahren. Wird Zeit für einen Start in die Saison 2020.


*Torsten*, da fehlen Dir natürlich paar Körner . Da ich zur Zeit auch nur am Wochenende fahre, merke ich schon, daß am ersten Radtag mein Puls höher ist. Dann erstmal alleine und wir holen es nach. Vielleicht fahren wir dann am Sonntag nochmal im Süden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Januar 2020)

Wir sind zurück von unserer Sonntagsrunde. Danke an meine Begleitung, dass ihr trotz der widrigen Temperaturen und dem Nebel dabei wart. Heute wollte ich eine Einsteigerrunde im Norden starten; es waren aber nur sportive Jungs am Start , also musste ich etwas mehr Gas geben und gegen Ende der Tour habe ich meine Beine gemerkt. Die 38 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter und über 14 Kilometer Trailanteil unter zwei Stunden abgerockt. Jungs ihr habt gut gedrückt und ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu doll ausgebremst.



In zwei Wochen wieder im Süden und ich hoffe  unsere Einsteiger können sich morgens auch vom Bett lösen und sind dabei, denn die Streckenlängen sind für alle machbar, halt dann etwas ruhiger.



Schönes Restwochenende und ich hoffe ihr hattet heute auch euren Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich würde am nächsten WE eher alleine fahren, um erstmal wieder reinzukommen.


*Torsten*, von Sonntag keine Rückmeldung. Konntest Du dich nicht aufraffen bei 1° und Nebel loszufahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Konntest Du dich nicht aufraffen bei 1° und Nebel loszufahren.


nee *Martin*, habe mich fürs Ausschlafen entschieden und Nachmittags war ein Termin mit der Familie und dazwischen kein ausreichendes Zeitfenster


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> habe mich fürs Ausschlafen entschieden


Ich heute auch. Das Wetter geht leider zur Zeit gar nicht und die Woche sieht nach Matsch aus. Am Donnerstag bin ich noch bei super Bedingungen, die Trails waren trocken, zügig im Eickhorst unterwegs gewesen und man merkt die Tage bleiben deutlich länger hell.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2020)

Wird sind von der windigen Sonntagsrunde zurück. Alles halb so schlimm, außer die freie Plane zum Oderwald bergauf und mit ordentlich Gegenwind. Dank erstmal an meine Begleitung, dass ihr trotz der Wetteraussichten am Start wart und ich glaube man konnte super fahren, die Trails weitestgehend trocken und auf dem Rückweg super Rückenwind. Die Strecke von 42 Kilometer und doch 350 Höhenmeter, war etwas anstrengend, aber alle haben es geschafft und konnten die 15 Kilometer Trails geniesen. 






In zwei Wochen wieder im Norden und dann wieder flacher und damit was für Einsteiger.






Schönes Restwochenende und alle gut festbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2020)

Endlich mal wieder bei sonnigem Wetter um Braunschweig unterwegs gewesen; leider einiges kleineres Fallholz auf der Strecke und paar Bäume lagen quer Zufällig Peter auf der Strecke getroffen, der sich auch durch den Matsch gequält hat. Morgen fahre ich vielleicht mal die nächste Nordtour ab, um zu schauen wie es da mit den Baumhindernissen aussieht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2020)

*Torsten* gestern nicht auf Tour gewesen. Ich bin heute die Nordtour für Sonntag abgefahren und tatsächlich keine Baumhindernisse auf der Strecke, außer etwas Kleinholz; konnte man aber klein fahren. Matsch hielt sich in Grenzen und ich brauchte das Rad nicht waschen, wie letzten Sonntag. Der Trailabschnitt von der Eisenbahnstahlbrücke hat sich allmählich eine Streckenführung abgezeichnet und  man kann jetzt wieder gut auf einer Linie fahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Februar 2020)

Martin, ich war Samstag kurz unterwegs. Werde morgen berichten.


----------



## Helmi3b (18. Februar 2020)

Ich war Samstag auch ne Runde fahren, im Norden bei Sonne und noch wenig Wind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, ich war Samstag kurz unterwegs. Werde morgen berichten.


Bin gespannt wo Du warst.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich war Samstag auch ne Runde fahren, im Norden bei Sonne und noch wenig Wind.


Stefan zügig unterwegs gewesen. 20er Schnitt.
Meine geplante Gifhornrunde im Frühjahr; ich hoffe Torsten ist wieder dabei , soll zwischen Triangel, Elben-Seitenkanal und Dannenbüttel verlaufen. Mal wieder Neuland für mich. Am Brokensdorfer Angelsee scheinen ja auch paar Trails zu sein, da bist Du ja wohl vorbeigekommen.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wo Du warst.


Oh, wahrscheinlich bist du jetzt enttäuscht, *Martin*...
Eigentlich wollte ich am Wochende mit einer größeren Runde wieder durchstarten, aber ab Donnerstag plagte mich ein zunehmend hartnäckiger Schnupfen. Nicht zu fahren war aber keine Option.
Habe mir dann ein ca. 10km-Runde in und um Rötgesbüttel zusammengebaut (ca. 40% Asphalt, ca. 30 Feld- und Waldweg, ca. 30% Wald- und Wiesentrail, auf den Trails von festem Boden bis Schmadder alles dabei).
Bin die Runde dann (leider nur, weil ich mich mit der Erkältung zurückhalten wollte) 2x gefahren.
Kann ich mir so auch gut als Wintertrainingsrunde bei Dunkelheit / Schlechtwetter vorstellen.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Meine geplante Gifhornrunde im Frühjahr; ich hoffe Torsten ist wieder dabei , soll zwischen Triangel, Elben-Seitenkanal und Dannenbüttel verlaufen.


Das klingt sehr gut, *Martin* , natürlich bin ich dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Oh, wahrscheinlich bist du jetzt enttäuscht, *Martin*...


*Torsten*, nö. Bei einer Erkältung sollte man sich schon zurückhalten oder sogar lieber pausieren; ist meist besser und man hat es schneller überwunden; aber hast mir trotzdem paar neue Wege aufgezeichnet. Du bist ja den Streckenabschnitt, den ich am 11.1 aufgezeichnet habe auch befahren; an die Teiche kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, die sind auf der Karte auch nicht dokumentiert. Die Strecken parallel zur Bahnlinie mit dem Teich sind bei mir auch nicht aufgezeichnet.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> natürlich bin ich dabei.


Super, halt im Frühjahr. Die Strecke hat 44 Kilometer und flach , aber für mich wieder etwas Neues dabei.
Dir erstmal gute Besserung.


----------



## Helmi3b (19. Februar 2020)

Da gebt mal bitte Bescheid.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Da gebt mal bitte Bescheid.


Machen wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (22. Februar 2020)

Heute unterwegs gewesen, kleine Runde auf bekannten Wegen.
Teilweise war der Wind garstig...


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Februar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs gewesen


*Torsten* war die richtige Entscheidung gestern zu fahren , denn heute ist ja wieder Schrottwetter. Ich habe es leider gestern nicht geschafft. Vielleicht klappt es ja am Montag auch für eine kurze Runde.
Der Allerkanal führt ja mal wieder ein wenig Wasser oder ist das die Mittelriede, dann würde man aber bei der Bachfurt mal wieder nasse Füsse bekommen. Ist das Foto dort entstanden?


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja am Montag auch für eine kurze Runde.


Bin heute im Trockenen nochmal deine Winterrunde etwas verändert gefahren; bischen mehr Aspalt, damit das Putzen entfällt. Leider sind am Verbindungstrail nach Wasbüttel wieder zwei Baumleichen, die einem zum Absteigen zwingen.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* war die richtige Entscheidung gestern zu fahren


Ja *Martin*, Glück gehabt, mein Mitfahrer hatte nur am Samstag Zeit 



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ist das Foto dort entstanden?


Gut erkannt, *Martin*, ist schon die richtige Gegend.
Das ist an der Hehlenriede bei der Furt, aber auf der anderen Seite der Bahnbrücke.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nochmal deine Winterrunde etwas verändert gefahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Das ist an der Hehlenriede bei der Furt


. Da ist zur Zeit kein durchkommen ohne nasse Füsse. Im Sommer 2017 sah dies so aus und da war Anton auch am Start.


----------



## Tony- (26. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> 2017


Gefühlt seit 2017 kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren  
Bei dem Wind und Nass machts grag kein Spaß


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bei dem Wind und Nass machts grag kein Spaß


*Anton*, gestern ging es. Sonne war mal wieder am Himmel zu sehen, leider sind die Trails um Waggum gut unter Wasser, aber mit dem richtigen Schuhwerk bleiben die Füsse trocken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte das Bild nochmal geändert. Bei dem hast Du mehr Wasser aufgewirbelt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2020)

*Thomas*, von Dir habe ich an dieser Stelle auch noch ein Bild vom Sommer 2018.  Da war noch weniger Wasser drin, aber da hast Du noch getreten. Kleiner Scherz am Rande.



Jetzt geht es natürlich schneller voran. Gibt es aber weniger Muckis.




Schönes Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (26. Februar 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Bild nochmal geändert. Bei dem hast Du mehr Wasser aufgewirbelt.



Sehr gutes Bild  
Unter der Woche erst nach Zeitumstellung wieder.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Nordtour zurück bei bestem Wetter. Dank an meine Begleitung, hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch durch den Matsch zu wühlen, aber dafür mit schönen Wasserdurchfahrten.



Die Strecke hatte 42 Kilometer mit ca. 260 Höhenmeter und in etwa 17 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfade mit eingebaut.




Die Trails waren z.T. gut ausgefahren und nur mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu befahren und die Wiesenpfade waren gut vollgesaugt und haben den Puls nach oben schnellen lassen.



Ein grosses Lob an Karin; mit einem Oldschool MTB locker dabei.




Schönes Restwochenende und die nächste Ausfahrt wieder im Süden; ggf. mache ich schon am nächsten Sonntag eine.
Weitere Bilder der Tour.




__





						Album 131. Waggum-Bechtsbüttel-Eickhorst-Harxbüttel
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## torstiohneh (1. März 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke hatte 42 Kilometer mit ca. 260 Höhenmeter und in etwa 17 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfade mit eingebaut.


Respekt, 42km hätte ich heute wohl nicht durchgestanden. 
Matsch und Wind in Kombination mit Trainingsrückstand haben heute nur zu einer kleinen Röbü-Hometrailrunde geführt.
Speziell zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel ist es derzeit recht anstrengend zu fahren, hier ein Abschnitt der östlichen Schleife bei Wasbüttel.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Speziell zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel ist es derzeit recht anstrengend zu fahren, hier ein Abschnitt der östlichen Schleife bei Wasbüttel.


*Torsten*, so einen Untergrund brauch man nicht. Meine übernächste Nordtour sollte da z.T. verlaufen. Da werde ich wohl eine Testfahrt erstmal starten müssen. Bei uns war der Boden z.T. sehr aufgeweicht, aber durch Havesterspuren mussten wir uns nicht durchkämpfen, denn das verdirbt einem den Spaß.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. März 2020)

Moin zusammen
Torsten  so schlimm war es hier in Hamburg gestern nicht aber trotzdem
sehr schlammig 

Das Bild entstand am Anfang der Tour


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2020)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das Bild entstand am Anfang der Tour


*Adolfo*, da sah es noch super aus. Nach dem Matsch auf dem Bild wohl nicht mehr. Bei dem Untergrund gab es auch nur durchdrehende Reifen.
Ich habe mir gestern nicht nochmal den Matsch gegeben und war dieses Jahr das erste mal mit meinem Trekrenner auf Aspalt auf Tour. Ich bin erstmal Richtung Osten gestarten, damit ich auf dem Rückweg schön Rückenwind hatte. Trotz der 10 Grad war es angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Speziell zwischen Wedelheine und Wasbüttel ist es derzeit recht anstrengend zu fahren, hier ein Abschnitt der östlichen Schleife bei Wasbüttel.


Torsten nachdem ich die letzten sonnige Tage mit dem Renner auf Tour war bin ich heute einige Streckenabschnitte für die nächsten Nordtouren mit Werkzeug abgefahren. Bei Martinsbüttel ist der Pfad parallel zum Gutshaus wieder fahrbar und die Trails waren alle fahrbar mit paar Matscheinlagen dabei.






Ich war auch im Gravenhorst bei Wasbüttel und habe da paar neue Trailpassagen entdeckt und der normale Trail ist wieder frei.




Leider musste man bei Grassel und Bevenrode auch ein wenig frei machen, aber mit Werkzeug auf dem Rücken kann man die Strecke kürzer machen mit den Extrakilos.
 Samstag und Sonntag sehen ja die Wetteraussichten ganz gut aus.


----------



## torstiohneh (6. März 2020)

Hallo *Martin*,
ich fahre die Runde zwischen Wedesbüttel und Wasbüttel meist so, aus Richtung Wedelheine:





Beim schwarzen Kringel ist der Weg derzeit von den Waldarbeiten ruiniert, der folgende Abschnitt Richtung Norden ist halbwegs befahrbar.
Den Pfad beim Gut Martinsbüttel kannte ich bislang nicht . Muß ich mal ausprobieren...

Den Trail am Friedhof von Wasbüttel vorbei bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, den Trail ab der Bank parallel zum Normaltrail schonmal sozusagen aus Versehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> der Weg derzeit von den Waldarbeiten ruiniert


Ok, habe ich jetzt bei meinen zwei Nordtouren umgangen. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> den Trail ab der Bank parallel zum Normaltrail schonmal sozusagen aus Versehen.


Torsten, war bei mir auch reiner Zufall, denn mit Laub an den Bäumen hätte ich ihn auch nicht gesehen wie in den Jahren zuvor.
Am Sonntag werde ich doch alleine fahren, denn die Trails sind sicherlich komplett durchweicht, denn am Donnerstag waren die Trails  um Waggum reine Wasserfahrten; da aber noch mit trockenen Füssen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2020)

*Edith L.*
Der Hansestrassentrail ist leider wieder durch Bäume versperrt. Leider sind noch zwei  übergeblieben, die man nur mit schweren Gerät knacken kann; stehen unter Spannung, aber die steile Abfahrt ist wieder frei; die Einstiegerabfahrt leider durch Holzarbeiten versperrt.
Torsten kennst Du noch die Zufahrt zu deinem Whatsappbild; jetzt kommt gerade noch mit trockenem Fuss durch.



Bin heute die Südtour für Sonntag vom Norden aus abgefahren und habe zufällig Joel getroffen mit dem Crossbike. Er hatte etwas Schwierigkeiten mit den schmalen Reifen die Wasserdurchfahrten zu meistern und ist wegen dem Matsch dann auf festeren Wegen ausgewichen. Die Schunterfurt ist leider zur Zeit nicht zu überqueren, denn die Steine sind unter Wasser.






Adolfo wie war es im Harz? Ich war gestern mit der Familie zu Fuß an der Eckertalsperre und Windbeute am Radauerwasserfall.


----------



## Luisfigo (9. März 2020)

Sehr cool im HARZ Martin 
Aber auch das hat es einiges an Körnern gekostet um voranzukommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2020)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Aber auch das hat es einiges an Körnern gekostet um voranzukommen


*Adolfo* bei dem Untergrund kein Wunder.


----------



## Helmi3b (13. März 2020)

Steht Sonntag was an? Bzw. hat jemand eine Tour in Norden geplant?


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. März 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Steht Sonntag was an? Bzw. hat jemand eine Tour in Norden geplant?


*Stefan*, Mail ist raus und ich werde im Norden starten, da dort die Trails etwas trockener sind. Bin die Strecke letzten Sonntag schon abgefahren und sie ist jetzt frei, aber paar schöne Wasserdurchfahrten mit trockenem Fuss sind dabei.


----------



## Helmi3b (14. März 2020)

Ich bin morgen Vormittag nicht dabei.
Werde aber nach dem Mittag ne Gifhornrunde drehen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen Vormittag nicht dabei.


Schade Stefan, wären wir zu acht gewesen . Dir heute noch viel Spaß. Bei dem Wetter muss man draußen sein und im Norden sind die Trails überwiegend trocken gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2020)

Eigentlich wäre heute eine Südtour gewesen, aber die Entscheidung im Norden zu fahren war sicherlich die bessere Wahl, da hier die Trails überwiegend trocken waren. Zu Beginn bei Bevenrode hatten wir kurz paar Wassertrails, aber die Füsse blieben trocken.




Die Strecke hatte 45 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Höhenmeter bei einem Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von 12 Kilometer+.



Joel ist gut drauf; obwohl wir bei Martinsbüttel mit paar Abwassergräben zu kämpfen hatten, die letzte Woche noch nicht da waren.



Im Gravenhorst kamen nur unsere Limbotänzer Adolfo und Steffi ohne absteigen durch. Die Strecke war ein Mix im Wechsel von Trails und befestigten Wegen, wo man z.T. mit dem Wind zu kämpfen hatte.

Dank an meine Begleitung und Stefan hat auch die Saison eröffnet. Hat mir wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch und dass nächste mal wieder gemeinsam im Süden.


----------



## Helmi3b (15. März 2020)

Ich bin auch gerade wieder zurück, bin mit nem Kumpel gemütlich gefahren. Auch dort überwiegend trocken gewesen.
36km etwas über 2Stunden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Auch dort überwiegend trocken gewesen.


Stefan, das ist der Vorteil im Gifhorner-Raum und unser nördliche Punkt war etwas unterhalb von Isenbüttel. Dort waren die Trails alle gut zu fahren und bei euch dort oben ich es nochmal sandiger.


----------



## Helmi3b (20. März 2020)

Dito. Per pedes und gerade per 


Bike.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2020)

_bludbumbe_ schrieb:


> Bin jetzt oft im Wald und auf Trails unterwegs.... noch alleine....


Bist herzlich eingeladen bei unseren Touren dabei zu sein. Grasleben ist natürlich nicht gerade um die Ecke und das wäre eine Anfahrt von 43 Kilometer und 30 Minuten bis zum Nordstartpunkt, aber ich habe auch schon mal im Lappwald Touren gemacht.
Hier ein kleines Video aus 2014 mit Streckenbeschreibung auf bikemap.



Helmi3b schrieb:


> Dito. Per pedes und gerade per


Stefan fleißig.Bin Mittwoch kurz noch mit dem Renner gestartet und von der Polizei gemaßregel. " Könnten Sie den Radweg nutzen", bei knapp 40 Sachen. Haben scheinst Langeweile.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. März 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke war ein Mix im Wechsel von Trails und befestigten Wegen


Super *Martin*, da wart ihr ja direkt vor meiner Haustür unterwegs und habt den schönen Trail bei Rötgesbüttel befahren.

Gestern an der Räuberbrücke:


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. März 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Super *Martin*, da wart ihr ja direkt vor meiner Haustür unterwegs und habt den schönen Trail bei Rötgesbüttel befahren.


Stimmt  und gut erkannt auf den Fotos, den Trail bei Röttgesbüttel.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gestern an der Räuberbrücke:


...wusste nicht, daß die Brücke einen Namen hat, aber in der Freizeitkarte wird sie auch so benannt.  Der Bach hat bei der Freizeitkarte zwei Namen . Im Norden, Hehlenriede und ab der Brücke Gravenhorster Riede.


----------



## Helmi3b (22. März 2020)

Heute nochmal das Wetter genossen und für ne Radtour genutzt.
Auch die Trails bei Wasbüttel sind inzwischen nahezu trocken. Wer möchte, ich kann die Komoot Aufzeichnungen verlinken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Heute nochmal das Wetter genossen und für ne Radtour genutzt.


Gesten und heute auch nochmal eine kurze Runde gedreht; war aber deutlich frischer als letzte Woche, aber die Trails waren überwiegend gut abgetrocknet, außer um Bevenrode.
Bist Du ja heute paar Streckenabschnitte von unser Sonntagstour gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2020)

Stefan und Torsten heute nochmal die Sonne genutzt und mal ein wenig Trailkunde unternommen und dabei alte Trails wieder befahren, die die letzten Jahre nicht mehr gingen und an den Streuwiesen habe ich eine neue Route probiert.









... und zurück auf bekannten Schotterwegen.


----------



## webster1972 (24. März 2020)

Na Martin,da haste meine Kollegen aber gut ins Bild gerückt!  Und nein,ich bin noch nicht fit. Kann zwar fahren aber ich bekomme neuerdings wieder Krämpfe im rechten Bein. Nicht mehr so schlimm wie vorher aber immernoch schmerzhaft. Voriges Jahr hatte ich Angst vom Rad zu fallen,musste 2 Blutverdünner nehmen und da war mir teilweise beim sitzen schon schwindlig. Da sagte der Doc aber ich muss Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2020)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Na Martin,da haste meine Kollegen aber gut ins Bild gerückt!


*Axe*l, dabei hatte ich an dich gedacht, kein Witz. Habe für das Bild etwas gewartet, daß es passt; da Du so was ähnliches fährst auf dem Rhein. Hier war es ja auch ein Koppelverband mit einem Schubleichter. Du fähst ja auf ein Schubboot mit paar mehr Leichtern.


webster1972 schrieb:


> Da sagte der Doc aber ich muss Prioritäten setzen.


Dies hört sich ja nicht so gut an , aber positiv denken, wie jetzt auch in unserer allgemeinen Situation; weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## webster1972 (25. März 2020)

Danke Martin! Ich versuche  jetzt erstmal  das Beste  draus zu machen.  Den Ärzten muss ich erst nächsten Monat  zur Nachkontrolle wieder auf den Senkel gehen.  Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2020)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt erstmal das Beste draus zu machen.


, einfach kurze Runden auf dem Rad. Ich mache gerade mit meinem Sohn auch ein lockeren Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2020)

*Torsten* heute trotz Kälte kleine Testfahrt unternommen. War noch ein Hindernis in der Nähe und ich wollte den Trail am Kanal nochmal antesten, wo Du dir dein Schienbein aufgeschlagen hast, aber da brauch man mittlerweile noch mehr Gleichgewichtssinn, den ich nicht habe, um ihn ohne absetzen zu bezwingen. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch einen kurzen Trailabschnitt an der Vordorfer Strasse gefunden, den ich noch nicht kannte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Proxximus (1. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht auch für den Einen oder Anderen von Euch interessant?!

Das erste Segment befindet sich südlich von Peine:








						Gemeinsam einsam zur Gemeinschaft oder ridealonetogether
					

socialdistance, socialcommunity, ridealonetogether, strava, wettkampf,




					www.radlblog.de
				




ride on!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2020)

Proxximus schrieb:


> vielleicht auch für den Einen oder Anderen von Euch interessant?!


Danke für die Info. Die gleiche Idee setzen wir ja mit der Winter- u. Sommerchallange auch um, damit man eine Strecke alleine oder in der Gruppe abrocken kann und sein Zeit postet, damit andere sehen was auf der Strecke geht und wo mal selber steht; der Spaß steht aber im Vordergrund.








						Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2020
					

Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2020Die Strecke ist 24 Kilometer lang mit ca. 100 Höhenmeter und ein Trailanteil von ca. 50 %. Der Rundkurs hatte schne…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2020)

Heute nochmal die Winterchallange abgerockt und war am Limit. Die Strecke ist wie Beton und man kann es richtig fliegen lassen. Meine Bestzeit aus dem September 2020 konnte ich nicht knacken, da sicherlich die Form noch fehlt und leider durch die vielen Baumleichen, die man umfahren muss, die Zeit für mich schwer zu topen ist und leider war SO-Wind und das heißt auf den Freiflächen Gegenwind. Ich wurde die ganze Zeit von zwei Jungs verfolgt, die mich dauert unter Druck gesetzt haben  und am Ziel waren es Adolfo und Markus; was für ein Zufall. Letztendlich haben wir dann gemeinsam meine Dezemberbestzeit auf 1:14:55 geduziert und nur durch meine Streckenkenntnis konnte ich da noch zulegen, den das Navi war bei dem Tempo selten auf unserer Höhe. Adolfo und Markus, dass wir uns zufällig getroffen haben; klein ist die Welt.







Eins möchte ich noch hervorheben, denn da hat sich wieder jemand richtig Mühe gegeben, damit wir die Strecke flüssig abrocken können ; die anderen Leichen sind auch bald weg.



Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt nach diesen Ausnahmezuständen und Freiheitseinschränkungen.


----------



## Helmi3b (5. April 2020)

Nicht schlecht Jungs.
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, fahre ich morgen Nachmittag die Runde.
Eigentlich war auch bei mir heute Nachmittag geplant, aber ich hab dann doch für die Kids und mich ein 3er Reck in den Garten zu Ende gebaut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2020)

*Stefan* dann wünsch ich mal viel Glück. Der Trail parallel zur Strasse "Am Horstbleek" ist wieder frei und komplett zu befahren. Bei Kilometer 1, 9, siehe Karte ist zur Zeit eine Wasserfurt. Ihr solltet wie wir, durchfahren, kein Problem, denn links ist eine Holzbohlenüberfahrt und da ist heute Manfred gestürzt.


----------



## Helmi3b (5. April 2020)

Doppelt


----------



## Helmi3b (6. April 2020)

So fertig.
1:16h
Drei mal leicht verdaddelt, sonst liefs echt gut. Die ganzen Fußgänger haben auch etwas gebremst?
Leichter Südwind.
Das in einer Stunde zu schaffen - bei mir im nächsten Leben... .


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> So fertig.
> 1:16h


*Stefan* super ; eigentliche die gleiche Zeit wie wir am Sonntag. Du bist ja 400m mehr gefahren und das sind bei deinem Schnitt ca. 1:30 weniger  und ohne Verfahrer sicherlich knapp schneller als wir. Wasserfurt und Baumüberquerung unfallfrei gemeistert und eine Baumleiche müsste weniger gewesen sein.


----------



## Helmi3b (7. April 2020)

Ja das war so problemlos machbar. Den "Sprung" hab ich nicht gemacht, da ich nicht wusste,  das es nur ne Überfahrt ist. Dar war erst zu sehen, als ich vorbei war.
Schön ist eben generell der teilweise technische Anspruch und dann auf Strecke die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.

Ich werd die Tage mal die 19er Sommerchallenge nochmal fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Schön ist eben generell der teilweise technische Anspruch und dann auf Strecke die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.


Ja, ich glaube die Strecke ist wirklich ein guter Mix von allem. Schnelle Passagen, sehr winklige Strecken und einiges an auf und ab.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich werd die Tage mal die 19er Sommerchallenge nochmal fahren.



...über Ostern werde ich schonmal die Strecke für 2020 antesten, da es zur Zeit super trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (8. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube die Strecke ist wirklich ein guter Mix von allem. Schnelle Passagen, sehr winklige Strecken und einiges an auf und ab.
> 
> 
> ...über Ostern werde ich schonmal die Strecke für 2020 antesten, da es zur Zeit super trocken ist.


----------



## Magic-BS (8. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube die Strecke ist wirklich ein guter Mix von allem. Schnelle Passagen, sehr winklige Strecken und einiges an auf und ab.
> 
> 
> ...über Ostern werde ich schonmal die Strecke für 2020 antesten, da es zur Zeit super trocken ist.



ups, da gab es ein Problem.

Hallo Martin, bin gestern die Strecke gefahren. Am Ende der ersten Trailstrecke (kurz vor dem Parkplatz Lutterspring) liegen im Abstand von ca. 300 m, drei Bäume quer. Ansonsten alles mega trocken und schön zu fahren. Dann gibt es da ja noch den kurzen Steilhang, der muss umfahren werden oder man trägt das Bike über quer liegende Tannenkrone...ich bin den dann umfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, bin gestern die Strecke gefahren. Am Ende der ersten Trailstrecke (kurz vor dem Parkplatz Lutterspring) liegen im Abstand von ca. 300 m, drei Bäume quer. Ansonsten alles mega trocken und schön zu fahren. Dann gibt es da ja noch den kurzen Steilhang, der muss umfahren werden oder man trägt das Bike über quer liegende Tannenkrone...ich bin den dann umfahren.


Danke *Dirk* für die Info und Stefan kann ja mal die Kettensäge mitnehmen ; ggf. kann Jens mal Hand anlegen, hat ja das richtige Werkzeug dafür.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. April 2020)

*Torsten* bist Du in Quarantäne  man hört keine Tourbeschreibung. War heute mit meinem Sohn bei Dir um die Ecke. Auf den Trails kann man es wirklich fliegen lassen, denn die Räder rollen wie im Sommer  und auch in den Passagen z.T. bei Martinsbüttel ist alles trocken.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> War heute mit meinem Sohn bei Dir um die Ecke.






Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* bist Du in Quarantäne  man hört keine Tourbeschreibung.


*Martin*, danke für den Weckruf! 
Nee, keine Quarantäne, eher eine Mischung aus Corona-Lethargie und persönlicher Trägheit. Habe im März wegen diverser Zipperlein ausgesetzt und schiebe den Wiedereinstieg jetzt täglich vor mir her aufgrund fehlender Fitness .


----------



## torstiohneh (10. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch einen kurzen Trailabschnitt an der Vordorfer Strasse gefunden, den ich noch nicht kannte.


*Martin*, cool, den kenne ich noch nicht, werde ich demnächst ausprobieren.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> wollte den Trail am Kanal nochmal antesten, wo Du dir dein Schienbein aufgeschlagen hast, aber da brauch man mittlerweile noch mehr Gleichgewichtssinn, den ich nicht habe, um ihn ohne absetzen zu bezwingen.


Ich wollte den Trail immer mal wieder probieren, bin aber seitdem dort nicht mehr gefahren. Hilft es vielleicht den Trail mal zu "shapen"?


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> schiebe den Wiedereinstieg jetzt täglich vor mir her


*Torsten* da möchte ich Dir den Einstieg erleichtern und habe unsere Tour von gestern auf Komoot hochgeladen. Vielleicht am Ostersonntag bei besten Wetter kannst Du die kurze Runde angehen und da sind paar neue Sachen für dich drin.








						Oberhutzel
					






					www.komoot.de
				








torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hilft es vielleicht den Trail mal zu "shapen"?


... wäre sicherlich möglich, aber der Aufwand wäre zu groß und sicherlich nicht ganz legal und wer dies ohne Absetzen durchfährt hat knapp S2 am Kanal bezwungen.


----------



## Helmi3b (12. April 2020)

Da ich vorgestern mal in Richtung Südosten gefahren bin (im Wald südlich von Ehmen gibts auch ein paar schöne Trails...die Region war Neuland) und gestern noch sportlich gelaufen bin, werde ich heute nicht die 19er Sommerchallenge, sondern die 19er Winterchallenge fahren. Für die Höhenmeter fehlt mir der Bums.

Strecke vorgestern:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* da möchte ich Dir den Einstieg erleichtern und habe unsere Tour von gestern auf Komoot hochgeladen. Vielleicht am Ostersonntag bei besten Wetter kannst Du die kurze Runde angehen und da sind paar neue Sachen für dich drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besten Dank fürs Teilen unbekannterweise 
Ich habe gestern einige neue Ecken kennengelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Da ich vorgestern mal in Richtung Südosten gefahren bin (im Wald südlich von Ehmen gibts auch ein paar schöne Trails...die Region war Neuland)


*Stefan*, kann ich nur empfehlen, dort gibt es sehr schöne Trailabschnitte. Ich wollte gestern auch eine Tour dorthin machen, da Markus meine letzte Wolfsburgtour gefahren ist und er hat berichtet, dass viele Trails mit Bäumen verblockt sind  , aber ich hatte nach ca. 1,5 Kilometer am Vorderrad auf Schotter ein Durchschlag und bin dann zurück. Der zweite Platten in einer Woche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einige neue Ecken kennengelernt


*Kalle* so sollte es sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, cool, den kenne ich noch nicht, werde ich demnächst ausprobieren.


Torsten vielleicht kennst Du diesen auch nicht. Bin heute mit meinem Sohn unter anderem im Eickhorst gewesen und ich habe tatsächlich wieder für mich was neues gefunden und ich hatte gedacht, da kenne ich alles.



... mit zwei Grenzsteinen 53; also den gibt es sicherlich schon länger.




Alle Trails waren super trocken, aber an manchen Stellen gibt es doch noch Wasserpfützen.



Mal schauen ob Du den Trail zuorden kannst.
Vielleicht morgen Wolfsburg; soll ja deutlich frischer werden.


----------



## Helmi3b (12. April 2020)

So, fertig. Ich war auch etwas schneller. 
1:25Std. bei leichtem Nordwind.
Ein bisschen ärgerlich war die Blockade am Schießstand. Man muss jetzt am Ende links rum und dann rechts durch...da ist wieder frei?


----------



## torstiohneh (12. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten vielleicht kennst Du diesen auch nicht.


*Martin*, der Trail ist auch neu für mich, ist mir auch nie aufgefallen auch wenn ich oft dran vorbei gefahren bin. Kommt auf die To-Do-Liste.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob Du den Trail zuorden kannst.


Nein, leider nicht, wo ist das?
Ich kann nur raten, eine Stelle kenne ich wo immer viel Wasser steht, aber da führte bislang kein Trail vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> 1:25Std. bei leichtem Nordwind.


Stefan gute Zeit.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ein bisschen ärgerlich war die Blockade am Schießstand. Man muss jetzt am Ende links rum und dann rechts durch...da ist wieder frei


Danke für die Info. Ich weis auch nicht was man damit bezweckt, denn einen Weg findet man immer und im Notfall macht man sich einen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich kann nur raten, eine Stelle kenne ich wo immer viel Wasser steht, aber da führte bislang kein Trail vorbei.


Torsten richtig getippt. Du kennst dich dort aus. Der Verbindungstrail ist wieder frei und sauber ausgefahren. Wegen der Coronakrise sind so viele Fussgänger und Radfahrer auf Tour, dass wir dort auch ein Pärchen mit Kinderwagen angetroffen haben. Auf dem Singletrail war es sicherlich gut ruckelig für den Insassen.


----------



## Tux321 (14. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* da möchte ich Dir den Einstieg erleichtern und habe unsere Tour von gestern auf Komoot hochgeladen. Vielleicht am Ostersonntag bei besten Wetter kannst Du die kurze Runde angehen und da sind paar neue Sachen für dich drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schöne Runde bin diese am Sonntag gefahren, schade das man zur Zeit immer alleine fährt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2020)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde bin diese am Sonntag gefahren


Danke für dein positives Feedback hier und auf Komoot.


Tux321 schrieb:


> schade das man zur Zeit immer alleine fährt.


Kommen bald bessere Zeiten und zu Zweit ist ja kein Problem und zu Dritt hat man sich zufällig getroffen.


----------



## Helmi3b (16. April 2020)

Ich deine Runde heute mal gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> deine Runde heute mal gefahren.


Stefan, zügig abgeritten. 21,5 Schnitt; wir hatten knapp ein 19er. Wie hat sie Dir gefallen.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> südlich von Ehmen


Da war ich heute alleine. Alle wichtigen Trails bei Mörse sind frei. Dank an die ungekannten Scheibensäger ; den Mörsetrail wieder super frei gemacht. An dem Trailkurs war ich nicht alleine und alles super ausgefahren und super trocken und schnell zu fahren; ein Traum. Leider habe ich den Track heute nicht sauber gespeichert. Waren auch 43 Kilometer in 2:06.


----------



## Helmi3b (17. April 2020)

Ja, eine in Summe schnelle Strecke, technisch nicht anspruchsvoll. Die Passagen im Wald Wedelheine und Wasbüttel sind wie immer schön.
Neu war für mich der Teil Beberbach im Norden von Waggum.
Ein schönes Fleckchen.
Hinter den Häusern Wedesbüttel war auch neu.
Bei den knapp 20Grad gestern konnte ich aber eben gut Gas geben, ohne zu überhitzen.
Ich hab gestern auch neue Pedalen montiert,  da ich in Ehmen an ner Wurzel hängen geblieben bin und die linke Pedale dann unrund lief.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ein schönes Fleckchen.


Stefan, um Waggum sind paar schöne Trailverläufe. 


Helmi3b schrieb:


> in Ehmen an ner Wurzel hängen geblieben


Ärgerlich, aber wenn sie nicht abreißt, kommt wann noch gut nach Hause und muß nicht einbeinig fahren.
Heute kurz mit dem MTB zu zweit unterwegs gewesen und morgen mal wieder mit dem Renner durchstarten. Sonntag in den Elm; die trockenen Trails auskosten und die Sommerchallange planen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> wieder mit dem Renner durchstarten


Ich war heute auf meinem schwarzgelben Oldie aus dem Bauch heraus auf dem Weg. Bei Heiligendorf paar neue aspaltierte Wegen kennengelernt. Wetter war ja super und als lockerer Einstieg eine schöne Runde geworden.












						Lockeres Cruisen mit Renner oder Gravel | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 70,4 km | Dauer: 02:54 Std




					www.komoot.de
				









... werde wohl Montag in den Elm huschen ; morgen locker im Norden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... werde wohl Montag in den Elm huschen


...musste ich leider verschieben. Drei Stunden auf dem Renner hat meine Rückenmuskulatur etwas überfordert. Heute kleine Runde um Waggum.


Bei Bechtsbüttel bischen Nässe von oben. Torsten man kann am Sandsee bei Bechsbüttel auch auf einem Trail südlich am Ufer entlang fahren.






Schönes rotes Blumenfeld bei Grassel zwischen den Spargelfelder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (23. April 2020)

Von oben müsste wirklich mal was kommen... .
Ich bin gestern mal ne gemütliche Runde um den Pudding gefahren. 
Morgen geht's für mich in den Elm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Von oben müsste wirklich mal was kommen... .


Stefan ist staub trocken und heute habe ich nochmal die Harxbüttler Crossstrecke mit in meine Tour eingebunden und da bin ich am Sandhang hängen geblieben  und leider meine Bestzeit verfehlt.








Helmi3b schrieb:


> Morgen geht's für mich in den Elm.


Warst Du heute im Elm? Ich werde es nochmal am Samstag oder Sonntag planen und hoffe ohne Rücken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2020)

Heute bin ich die Tour von gestern nochmal mit meinem Sohn gefahren und wieder einen super Trail an der Schunter gefunden, der auch auf den Freizeitkarten nicht eingezeichnet ist. Ich habe die Tour mal wieder auf Komoot hochgeladen, da die Cuisingtour wieder vieles bietet, um mit dem MTB oder Gravel mal locker unterwegs zu sein.








						Cruisingrunde im Schunterland mit Gravel oder MTB | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 30,0 km | Dauer: 01:54 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten man kann am Sandsee bei Bechsbüttel auch auf einem Trail südlich am Ufer entlang fahren.


*Martin*, echt erstaunlich, aber man findet auch in der näheren Umgebung immer noch neue Trails.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2020)

Bin heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, endlich, kleine Runde um Rötgesbüttel und ein bisschen rumprobiert.
Zwischen Wasbüttel und Räuberbrücke habe ich einen Trail gefunden, ich fahre hier seit ca. 10 Jahren lang, und der ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen. Werde ich in meine Hometrailrunde aufnehmen.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. April 2020)

Kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht unterwegs...
In Rötgesbüttel wird gerade das Ausweichgleis für die Regionalbahn Braunschweig-Uelzen gebaut, um den 1-Stunden-Takt zu ermöglichen.
Der Trail am Bahnhof parallel zum Bahngleis endet jetzt hier:


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Werde ich in meine Hometrailrunde aufnehmen.


Danke Torsten. Habe deine beiden Trails, auch den oberhalb von Isensee zum Röttgesbüttler Weg kannte ich nicht, in einer meiner Gifhornrunden mit eingebunden.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Trail am Bahnhof parallel zum Bahngleis endet jetzt hier:


Wusste nicht mal das Röttgesbüttel einen Bahnhof hat ; doch Großstadt.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Morgen geht's für mich in den Elm.


Stefan, Adolfo und ich waren heute im Elm und haben die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange abgefahren. Die Strecke steht und bringt bei dem trockenem Untergrund richtig "Bock"; man konnte es fliegen lassen; leider hat es mich kurz zerrissen, da ich mit dem Lenker kurz wo hängen geblieben bin , aber alles heile.





Auf dem Rückweg noch Thore mit Familie auf dem MTB getroffen  und klein ist mal wieder die Welt. Thore gut gelöst mit Frau auf dem E-bike und Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Bald wird dich dein Jüngster abhängen. Bei der nächsten Tour mit am Start.
Eckdaten der Sommerchallange 2020: 33 Km mit 740 Höhenmeter und paar knackige Rampen mit mehr als 20% sind dabei und etwa 13 Kilometer Trails mit z.T. technischen Anspruch, sollte es mal nasser werden.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. April 2020)

Hallo Martin

vielen dank für die sehr coole Tour durch den Elm ? es waren ein paar sportliche Rampen dabei und die besten Trails die der Elm zu bieten hat
Am Ende waren es über 700 Hm auf der Uhr


----------



## Helmi3b (26. April 2020)

Das war wieder bestes Wetter zum radeln.
Spiegelt sich auch in euren Bildern wieder, einfach schön zu sehen.
Auf die Sommerchallenge bin ich schon gespannt.

Der Plan war Freitag im Elm zu fahren, da aber der Kollege nen Marderschaden hatte und beide in einem Auto... Thema Mindestabstand und so... keine Alternative darstellte, sind wir wieder durch den Wald in Ehmen gefahren und haben noch einige neue Trails gefunden nahe der Autobahn.
Heute bin ich noch durch den Isenbüttler Wald, am Allerkanal lang und über den Tankumsee zurück.







Elm folgt dann eher nächstes Wochenende.
Achso, die Schunterrunde hab ich mir mal gezogen.
Ich hab nen Kumpel in Weyhausen...wenn ich den mal wieder Besuche, werde ich die Strecke mal fahren und nach Calberlah anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Auf die Sommerchallenge bin ich schon gespannt.


Freue mich dann auf deine Rückmeldung . Muss noch ein Streckenfilm machen, da gestern die Kamera den ersten Teil nicht aufgenommen hat  und ggf. noch etwas Streckenpflege.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> sind wir wieder durch den Wald in Ehmen gefahren und haben noch einige neue Trails gefunden nahe der Autobahn.


... super habt ihr die Trailrundstrecke gefunden. Da war ich am 16.4, wo leider mein Navi die Strecke nicht aufgezeichnet hat. Bei dem trockenem Untergrund bringt der Kurs richtig Laune und man kann sich da sauer fahren.

Sollte ich dieses Jahr nochmal eine reine Wolfsburgrunde anbieten, werde ich sie dann mal hochladen; da ich meine Sonntagstouren eigentlich nicht poste, denn ich möchte lieber alle einladen, die Tour mit uns gemeinsam zu erleben.
Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus dem August 2019, aber Wolfsburg bietet noch mehr; ein super Revier.


----------



## Tux321 (27. April 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Freue mich dann auf deine Rückmeldung . Muss noch ein Streckenfilm machen, da gestern die Kamera den ersten Teil nicht aufgenommen hat  und ggf. noch etwas Streckenpflege.
> 
> ... super habt ihr die Trailrundstrecke gefunden. Da war ich am 16.4, wo leider mein Navi die Strecke nicht aufgezeichnet hat. Bei dem trockenem Untergrund bringt der Kurs richtig Laune und man kann sich da sauer fahren.
> 
> ...


..ja die kleine Rundstrecke macht Laune, ist auch bei Komoot gespeichert:

Singletrail








						Singletrail: Mountainbike-Touren | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Singletrail in Niedersachsen, Deutschland. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2020)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..ja die kleine Rundstrecke macht Laune, ist auch bei Komoot gespeichert:



Danke nochmal für dein positives Feedback in Komoot für die Strecke ;
Trailspaß Meinerteiche-Strohballenhaus Wasbüttel


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2020)

Die letzten Tage alleine oder zu zweit im Norden auf Tour gewesen und manchmal gerade so noch trocken geblieben.



Leider hatten wir mal wieder zwei Platten. Ich sollte wohl doch mal Tubeless ausprobieren. Torsten ich habe wieder bei den lockeren Ausfahrten ein wenig ausprobiert und paar Sachen wieder gefunden durch Zufall. Den Trail bei Essenrode musst Du uns wohl mal gezeigt haben, da nach der Tourauswertung, der Trail bei mir schon ein Namen hatte.








Ich war heute noch mal in den Schunterniederungen bei Wendhausen und werde die Strecke nochmal zu zweit abfahren und dann mal wieder hochladen. Bei Wendhausen teilt sich ja die Schunter und man hat die Möglichkeit sie von beiden Seiten zu überqueren. Bei dem Wehrfoto ist den Jungs vor Ort leider ein Missgeschick passiert.






Mal schauen ab wann man mal wieder eine Gruppenausfahrt machen kann?


----------



## Tux321 (4. Mai 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage alleine oder zu zweit im Norden auf Tour gewesen und manchmal gerade so noch trocken geblieben.
> Anhang anzeigen 1034174
> Leider hatten wir mal wieder zwei Platten. Ich sollte wohl doch mal Tubeless ausprobieren. Torsten ich habe wieder bei den lockeren Ausfahrten ein wenig ausprobiert und paar Sachen wieder gefunden durch Zufall. Den Trail bei Essenrode musst Du uns wohl mal gezeigt haben, da nach der Tourauswertung, der Trail bei mir schon ein Namen hatte.
> Anhang anzeigen 1034201Anhang anzeigen 1034202
> ...


Gebt mal Bescheid wann ihr die nächste Gruppenausfahrt geplant habt, falls ihr nichts dagegen habt und es mir zeitlich passen sollte wär ich mit dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2020)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Gebt mal Bescheid wann ihr die nächste Gruppenausfahrt geplant habt


Kann ich machen  oder schick mir deine Mailadresse als PN und Du wirst über den Verteiler informiert. Sollte ggf. am Mittwoch wieder Gruppensport möglich sein würde ich eine kürzere Runde als Einstieg im Süden anbieten und die nächste wäre halt dann im Norden und dann sicherlich was für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tux321 (6. Mai 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kann ich machen  oder schick mir deine Mailadresse als PN und Du wirst über den Verteiler informiert. Sollte ggf. am Mittwoch wieder Gruppensport möglich sein würde ich eine kürzere Runde als Einstieg im Süden anbieten und die nächste wäre halt dann im Norden und dann sicherlich was für dich.


Supi, ich hoffe das mit der E-Mail-Adresse hat geklappt ?‍♂️


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2020)

Tux321 schrieb:


> mit der E-Mail-Adresse hat geklappt


Jepp; Testmail zurück und paar Informationen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen


Nah Torsten am Wochenende auch wieder aufgerafft.  Ich war auch nur Samstag und Sonntag mit dem Renner oder MTB unterwegs; leider zickt gerade meine Rückenmuskulatur ein wenig rum.
Die Tour von Samstag habe ich mal wieder auf Komoot hochgeladen. Stefan ist sicherlich auch was für dich.









						Schunterland- u. Trailerkundung im Nordosten der Löwenstadt | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,8 km | Dauer: 02:07 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Mai 2020)

Heute eine kleine Gruppenausfahrt Richtung Geitelde, Thiede Wasserturm und zurück über Lechlumer- u. Mascheroder Holz. Die Tour hatte 44 Kilometer mit ca. 300 Höhenmeter. Auf dem trockenen Untergrund konnte man auf den ca. 17 Kilometer Trails es schön fliegen lassen und ein wenig Neuland entdeckt, z.B den Hof der Stiftskirche in Thiede.




Dank an meine Begleitung für den sportiven Ausflug.




Ich glaube es war alles wieder dabei und auch für mich ein wenig Neuland.






Die gute Laune war auf jeden Fall dabei.



Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. am Dienstag eine Braunschweig Umrundung. Info kommt. Am nächsten Sonntag werde ich gleich nochmal im Norden starten und eine kleine Cuisingrunde anbieten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Werde ich in meine Hometrailrunde aufnehmen.


Hallo Torsten. Wir waren heute zu Dritt am Tankumsee und habe eine Trailrunde mit deinen Trail vom 25 April mit eingebunden. Besten dank.


Ich habe die Hin- bzw. Rückfahrt auf Komoot hochgeladen. Die Strecken waren mal indirekter zum und vom Tankumsee.








						Sommercruising von Waggum zum Tankumsee mit MTB oder Gravel | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 22,1 km | Dauer: 01:16 Std




					www.komoot.de
				






Zurück ging es über die Schleuse bei Sülfeld. Hier der Trail zur Schleuse; leider ein wenig verwachsen.








						Sommercruising von Tankumsee nach Waggum mit MTB oder Gravel | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 26,1 km | Dauer: 01:38 Std




					www.komoot.de
				






... wenn Du wieder fitter bist machen wir nochmal eine gemeinsame Runde vom Tankumsee aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2020)

Hier nochmal dein Abschnitt den Du mir gegeben hast.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2020)

Wir waren heute im Norden unterwegs und das Wetter konnte uns auch nicht bremsen. Mit dem Wetter trotzdem Glück gehabt; überwiegend Rückwind  und die Schauer waren fast immer wenn wir auf schmalen Trails unterwegs waren und deshalb blieben fast trocken. Die Strecke hatte 40 Kilomter mit ca. 16 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil. Die paar kleine technische Einlagen haben alle gemeistert.











Wir hatten auch paar tierische Hindernisse, aber auch die haben wir bewältigt und am Elektrozaun gab es keinen Schlag.



Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Roebue (24. Mai 2020)

Ach, das ist ja‘n Ding! Ich bin heute hier mitgefahren, ohne es vorher zu wissen ?
Auf jeden Fall war es eine richtig schöne Runde, die ich heute Nachmittag zur Hälfte nochmal abgefahren bin...unfreiwillig


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2020)

Roebue schrieb:


> Ich bin heute hier mitgefahren, ohne es vorher zu wissen


 . Ich hoffe beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


Roebue schrieb:


> zur Hälfte nochmal abgefahren bin...unfreiwillig


... was verloren.


----------



## Roebue (24. Mai 2020)

Jo, mein Handy. Mir war klar, dass es mir dort aus dem Rucksack gefallen sein musste, wo wir unsere Jacken angezogen haben. Ich wusste nur nicht mehr, wo genau das war. Ich konnte  mich nur erinnern, dass wir dort 90 Grad nach rechts abgebogen sind. Zum Glück hatte ich den Track mitgeschrieben, so konnte ich die Suche auf 3-4 Stellen eingrenzen und hatte tatsächlich Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2020)

Roebue schrieb:


> Stellen eingrenzen und hatte tatsächlich Erfolg



Hättest Du was gesagt , dann hätte ich Dir die Stelle gleich nennen können. Gut, daß nicht so viel Leute bei dem Wetter unterwegs waren und es noch da lag. Ich hoffe Du hast nicht zuviel Nässe von oben abbekommen.


----------



## Roebue (24. Mai 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hättest Du was gesagt


Ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich dich über diesen Kanal hätte erreichen können. Und mein Kontakt zu Rochus lag ja auf dem Waldboden


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2020)

Roebue schrieb:


> Und mein Kontakt zu Rochus lag ja auf dem Waldboden


... da hast Du natürlich Recht. Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt ggf. im Süden.


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Mai 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten man kann am Sandsee bei Bechsbüttel auch auf einem Trail südlich am Ufer entlang fahren.





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten ich habe wieder bei den lockeren Ausfahrten ein wenig ausprobiert und paar Sachen wieder gefunden durch Zufall.





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und wieder einen super Trail an der Schunter gefunden, der auch auf den Freizeitkarten nicht eingezeichnet ist.


Super Martin, dass du immer noch neue Wege findest . Gibt jetzt einiges nachzuholen für mich .


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Super Martin, dass du immer noch neue Wege findest .


Hallo Torsten. Ich glaube da ergänzen wir uns ganz gut und als Local hat man doch mehr Möglichkeiten mal ungekannte Wege vor Ort zu befahren. Die letzten Tipps von Dir konnte ich ja mit den Tankumseefahrten mit einbinden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2020)

Wir waren heute im Elm und leider hat wieder jemand den Trail im Buchhorst bei Klein Schöppenstedt mutwillig verblock.



... waren aber mit acht Mann schnell weggeräumt ; aber dort halt Vorsicht walten lassen.




Bischen Neuland auch für mich dabei. Dank an Stefan.









Erste mal wieder dieses Jahr 3:20 am Stück im Sattel auf den 60 Kilometern mit 600 Hm. Mal sehen was der Hintern morgen sagt.


----------



## Roebue (29. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend habe ich eine Runde mit dem Gravelracer gedreht. Gegen Ende bin ich auch Trails bei Wedelheine und Wasbüttel gefahren. Das ging ganz gut, wobei der Trail durchs Papenholz in der Mitte und am Ende ziemlich ruppig ist und damit doch eher geeignet für das MTB.
Den Trail bei der Räuberbrücke, den Torsten letztens erwähnt hat, habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Ich hatte aber auch keine Daten dabei und konnte mich nicht genau erinnern.


----------



## Helmi3b (30. Mai 2020)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Soll nicht heißen, das ich nicht gefahren bin, eher im Gegenteil, ich war die letzten Tage einfach sehr eingespannt und das muss man sich dann einfach nur "abfahren und ablaufen".
Ich hab mich gestern an der 2018er Winterchallange versucht, schöne Strecke auch im Mai. Der Trail an der Schunter und um den Bienroder See waren die Highlights. Ne 1:11:38 wurde schlussendlich. Hat ich Laune gemacht.




An Sonsten war ich am 13.06. im Elm unterwegs. Die Strecke fahr ich am Liebsten:



Alle auch wieder auf Komoot hinterlegt.

Zwischendurch eingmale in Wob, Barnbruch Richtung Platendorf, Gf. 
Ich hab dann auch noch etwas für nen 30km Lauf trainings-gestrampelt. So wurden es wieder 275km im Mai. Vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere die Strecken mal Nachfahren.
So denn... .
Ich freu mich schon auf die Sommerchallange.?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2020)

Roebue schrieb:


> wobei der Trail durchs Papenholz in der Mitte und am Ende ziemlich ruppig ist und damit doch eher geeignet für das MTB.


... da gebe ich Dir recht und nach längeren Regenfällen musst Du im Mittelteil eine Spur erst mal finden.


Roebue schrieb:


> Den Trail bei der Räuberbrücke, den Torsten letztens erwähnt hat, habe ich leider nicht gefunden.


Die habe ich in meiner Tankumhintour auf Komoot eingebunden und der schmale nach Röttgesbüttel liegt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> an der 2018er Winterchallange versucht, schöne Strecke auch im Mai. Der Trail an der Schunter und um den Bienroder See waren die Highlights.


Stefan, danke für die postive Rückmeldung. Schuntertrails und Bienrode sind schon super Spots und in Bienrode kann man auch wieder die unteren Trails fahren, nachdem ich ein wenig Arbeit investiert habe. Bei dem trockenem Wetter bringt die Runde richtig Bock, aber an manchen Stellen darf man sein Spiegelbild bei einem 20er Schnitt nicht treffen, denn dann gibt es Schrott.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Die Strecke fahr ich am Liebsten:


Super Runde und Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber die Sommerchallange 2020 kommt dem sehr nah.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2020)

Roebue schrieb:


> Trail durchs Papenholz in der Mitte und am Ende ziemlich ruppig ist und damit doch eher geeignet für das MTB.


Da waren wir heute auch. Für ein Gravel nicht gerade der optimale Bodenbelag.



Ich habe heute eine Runde um die Meiner Teiche gebaut; als Grundlage habe Torsten seine Runde genommen und paar Trailpassagen mit eingeflochten.











						Trailvergnügen mit dem MTB rund um die Meiner Fischteiche | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 44,1 km | Dauer: 02:30 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Die Strecke ist sicherlich was für dich und Torsten. Geht ja direkt bei euch vorbei.


----------



## Helmi3b (31. Mai 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stefan, danke für die postive Rückmeldung. Schuntertrails und Bienrode sind schon super Spots und in Bienrode kann man auch wieder die unteren Trails fahren, nachdem ich ein wenig Arbeit investiert habe. Bei dem trockenem Wetter bringt die Runde richtig Bock, aber an manchen Stellen darf man sein Spiegelbild bei einem 20er Schnitt nicht treffen, denn dann gibt es Schrott.
> 
> Super Runde und Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber die Sommerchallange 2020 kommt dem sehr nah.



Ja das stimmt, die Voraussetzung ist hellwach sein oder lassen.

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, wann wird die Challange gestartet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> wann wird die Challange gestartet.


Stefan am 1.7.20 werde ich sie online stellen, halt ein halbes Jahr nach der Winterchallange. Ich versuche sie am Montag nochmal mit Kamera abzufahren, da sie leider ein Teil, bei der Fahrt mit Adolfo, nicht aufgenommen hat. Leider hat die Strecke auch noch ein größeres Hindernis, was man umgehen kann (wörtlich gemeint) ; aber ggf. mach ich mir noch die Mühe, daß ihr ohne Absetzen durchkommt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt


Stefan heute nochmal die Challange abgefahren und die Strecke steht jetzt. Es sind ca. 16 Kilometer Trails mit eingebaut und die Baumleiche lasse ich stehen. Leider hat es mich heute etwas zerrissen. Bei dem trockenen Untergrund voll in eine Spurrille rein, aber alles heile geblieben.
Mit dem Auto kommt man gerade nicht über Königslutter zum Tetzelstein. Die Strasse bekommt eine neue Fahrbahndecke. Ich bin heute fast einmal um den Elm gefahren und dann über Ampleben zum Tetzelstein. Mit dem Wetter mehr als Glück gehabt. In Königslutter sah es so aus.



Die Strecke im Elm war aber noch super trocken. 33 km und etwas über 700 Hm in 2:16; hat aber auch für mich gereicht.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. Juni 2020)

Bin Montag eine lockere Runde gefahren, die Trails um Rötgesbüttel gecheckt. 
Ziel Puls max. 130, hat fast geklappt .
Bei Wasbüttel im Wald war sogar etwas Neuland dabei.

Der bekannte Trail am Waldrand bei Rötgesbüttel









*Martin*, ist das die Route bei Isenbüttel aus deiner letzten Tour bei Komoot? 
Hebe ich mir fürs nächste Mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ist das die Route bei Isenbüttel aus deiner letzten Tour bei Komoot?


Jepp.



... so spart man fast 1,5 km über Isenbüttel, wenn man die 100m von der Brücke ( Baumreihe im Hintergrund an der Hehlenriede) bis zu dem Pfahl am Feld fährt. Hatte gutes Zeckenspray auf den Beinen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei Wasbüttel im Wald war sogar etwas Neuland dabei.


... hast die Traileinfahrt an der Bank gefunden; etwas versteckt.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ziel Puls max. 130, hat fast geklappt .


Super. Ein wenig Training und dann machen wir die Tankumseerunde. Ich habe am Pfingstsonntag mit der Familie schon paar schöne Trailabschnitte bei Bokensdorf erkundet. Eine sehr schöne Seenlandschaft da und Ruhe pur.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Südtour zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung und schön, daß ihr euren Spaß hattet. Wir waren heute im Nordosten von Braunschweig auf Tour. Die Strecke hatte 42 Kilometer mit ca 300 Hm und einen Trailanteil von 12 Kilometer.




Mit dem Wetter wieder voll Glück gehabt, trocken und Rückwind auf den Freiflächen, deshalb ein über 18er Schnitt   und die Trails super zu fahren.



Neue Brückenkonstruktion; in anderer Richtung wohl fahrbar. Vielleicht schon nächsten Sonntag wieder im Norden und Jana dann bist Du wieder dabei; heute halt ein schlechter Tag gewesen. Am Berg musste Andre auch kämpfen.



Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Helmi3b (7. Juni 2020)

Das sieht geschmeidig aus... .
Ja das Wetter war perfekt für ne Tour.
Ich bin auch gerade zurück aus m Elm.
76,8km bei 900hm mit dem Mtb.
Jetzt sind die Beine aber auch durch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> 76,8km bei 900hm mit dem Mtb.
> Jetzt sind die Beine aber auch durch.


Stefan das dürfen sich auch. Fast fünf Stunden im Sattel. Mit dem Renner max. 3 und danach hatte erstmal Rücken, weil ich mir ein Muskel gezerrt habe. Da muss ich noch an mir arbeiten.


----------



## Tux321 (8. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Das sieht geschmeidig aus... .
> Ja das Wetter war perfekt für ne Tour.
> Ich bin auch gerade zurück aus m Elm.
> 76,8km bei 900hm mit dem Mtb.
> ...


Schöne Runde, hast du den Track online gestellt?


----------



## torstiohneh (8. Juni 2020)

Bin gestern auch unterwegs gewesen auf den Trails westlich und östlich von Rötgesbüttel um mal wieder im Form zu kommen...









Leider jetzt auch in Rötgesbüttel


----------



## Roebue (9. Juni 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch unterwegs gewesen auf den Trails westlich und östlich von Rötgesbüttel um mal wieder im Form zu kommen...


Torsten, ich auch!
Da wären wir uns wohl fast begegnet...


----------



## Tony- (9. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber dort halt Vorsicht walten lassen.


Auf der Asse auch mal vorsichtig, da scheint auch die selbsternannte Waldpolizei unterwegs zu sein und zwar mit viel Zeit und Energie..


----------



## Helmi3b (9. Juni 2020)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde, hast du den Track online gestellt?


Ja, ist jetzt auch freigeschaltet.








						Mountainbike-Tour Calberlah Elm und zurück | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 76,7 km | Dauer: 05:52 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trails westlich und östlich von Rötgesbüttel um mal wieder im Form zu kommen...


Torsten super. Die Bilder kann ich nicht zuordnen. Das erste Bild bei Vollbüttel an der Vollbüttelriede ? Diese Warnschild habe ich auch irgendwo gesehen. Als wir heute durch einen Wiesentrail in Riddagshausen durch waren haben wir ebenfalls ein Warnschild gesehen; leider zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2020)

Roebue schrieb:


> Da wären wir uns wohl fast begegnet...


Dies passiert mir mit Torsten öfter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Auf der Asse auch mal vorsichtig, da scheint auch die selbsternannte Waldpolizei unterwegs zu sein und zwar mit viel Zeit und Energie..


Danke für die Info. Brauch kein Mensch; diese Waldpolizei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2020)

Heute mal wieder zu einer Dienstagrunde aufgemacht. Sollte eigentlich eine Einsteigerrunde werden, aber die Jungs haben immer Druck gemacht. Wir waren wieder im Nordosten von Braunschweig, paar Trails von Sonntag auch mal in anderer Richtung und natürlich einiges neues. 







Alle immer gut drauf.



Kurz beim Waldkindergarten vorbeigeschaut.



Gott sei Dank nur paar Hindernisse auf der Strecke.




Bischen Technik dabei. Alle trocken geblieben.



Der Warnhinweis war leider am Ende des Wiesenpfad.


----------



## Ella_75 (10. Juni 2020)

Moin,
Ich bin Ella und suche Menschen, die mit mir die Gegend unsicher machen. Ich stehe technisch noch am Anfang aber hab auf jeden Fall Bock auf biken.
Ich wohne von Freitag Abend bis Dienstag früh in Walle/ Schwülper. Sollte jemand aus der Gegend kommen, wäre ein Kennenlernen nett???


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> suche Menschen, die mit mir die Gegend unsicher machen


Hallo Ella da bist Du bei uns ganz richtig, denn wir sind eine MTB Gruppe, die daß gemeinsame Fahren fördern. Wenn Du über das Wochenende auch im Norden von Braunschweig verweilst, kannst Du an unseren Nordtouren, die wir in Waggum starten; bei Dir fast um die Ecke, dazustossen. Ich weis natürlich nicht wie es mit der Kondition aussieht, denn die Saison ist voll im Gange und die Streckenlängen nehmen zu. Am nächsten Sonntag werde ich voraussichtlich eine 47 Kilometerrunde anbieten, die auch durch Walle und Schwülper verläuft. Falls Interesse einfach mir deine Mailadresse als PN senden und ich werde dich in den Verteiler miteinpflegen. Bis zur einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf die Sommerchallange.


Stefan ich werde die Sommerchallange schon in Kürze veröffentlichen, da bald Sommeranfang ist, die Strecke steht und zur Zeit top zu fahren ist und das Video fertig ist . Ich hoffe es klappt bis Sonntag.


----------



## Magic-BS (11. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stefan ich werde die Sommerchallange schon in Kürze veröffentlichen, da bald Sommeranfang ist, die Strecke steht und zur Zeit top zu fahren ist und das Video fertig ist . Ich hoffe es klappt bis Sonntag.


Na da bin auch ich gespannt drauf?


----------



## Tux321 (11. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stefan ich werde die Sommerchallange schon in Kürze veröffentlichen, da bald Sommeranfang ist, die Strecke steht und zur Zeit top zu fahren ist und das Video fertig ist . Ich hoffe es klappt bis Sonntag.


..ich auch schon ;-)


----------



## Helmi3b (11. Juni 2020)

Oh klasse.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2020)

Die Strecke ist online. Viel Spaß und heile bleiben. Ich bin gespannt wie sie euch gefällt.








						Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2020
					

Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2020Die Tour beginnt am Tetzelstein, wobei der Startpunkt wieder an der Schöppenstedter Straße liegt in Richtung …




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich hätte da vielleicht HEUTE noch Bock drauf.
Um 17 Uhr wäre fast schon knirschig.
Um 18 oder 19 Uhr? Licht hätte ich (für alle Fälle).

Die Musik höre ich ja nicht, wenn ich das über komoot mache, oder? 

 Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Die Musik höre ich ja nicht, wenn ich das über komoot mache, oder?


, ja da wird man wohl nie allen gerecht, aber es muss erstmal gemafrei sein und wenn Du langsamer unterwegs bist, geht sicherlich auch was softigeres.


feeelix schrieb:


> ich hätte da vielleicht HEUTE noch Bock drauf.


...dann mal viel Spaß, aber heute werde ich mal mit Renner unterwegs sein, damit die Ausdauer besser wird und vielleicht die Zeiten bei mir doch noch burzeln.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist online. Viel Spaß und heile bleiben. Ich bin gespannt wie sie euch gefällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin die runde heute gefahren, danke fürs teilen. Die Anreise mit dem Auto zum tetzelstein gestaltet sich aufgrund Straßenarbeiten schwierig. Ich habe dann von lelm kommend kurz vor der strassensperrung beim Altenheim geparkt (langeleben).

kurz vorm tetzelstein ist leider der falsche Weg in Komoot hinterlegt: dort muss man über mehrere Bäume klettern und danach ist es mäßig bis garnicht fahrbar (weg Richtung Osterberg). Lieber Kurz vorher links parallel auf schotterweg fahren. Die 1,5km auf dem Weg haben leider meinen Schnitt versaut 
Sonst sind ein paar sehr nette trails am nordwest-Rand dabei   leider teilweise mit Stöckern blockiert ?

Grüße!


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Anreise mit dem Auto zum tetzelstein gestaltet sich aufgrund Straßenarbeiten schwierig.


Stimmt. Ich bin am 3.6 auch fast einmal um den Elm und bin dann von Ampleben rein. Hatte ich vergessen zu sagen, war aber auch der Meinung die wäre jetzt schon wieder befahrbar. Auf dem Film sieht man gegen Ende noch die Absperrung der Langeleber Strasse und auch gleich die Einfahrt in den Trail zum Tetzelstein.


Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> kurz vorm tetzelstein ist leider der falsche Weg in Komoot hinterlegt


... das kann nicht sein, da musst Du falsch gefahren sein, denn nur am Destedter Steinbruch liegt eine Baumkrone auf dem Trail und die kann man rechts davon über einen schmalen Pfad umgehen. Sonst sind auf der Strecke keine Hindernisse, die man nicht überfahren kann und die sind auf dem Film. Ich bin gespannt ob die anderen die gleichen Erfahrungen machen. Ich bin die Strecke zweimal komplett gefahren und beide Tracks sind deckungsgleich.


----------



## webster1972 (12. Juni 2020)

Moin! Ich bin wieder mal raus. Mein Raucherbein streikt noch immer,ich kann wohl langsam fahren aber ich darf nicht gross absteigen,dann geht das Bein in Krampf.Ich werde die Tage mal vorsichtig die alte Winterchallenge probieren ,die liegt ja quasi hinterm Haus. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

SC 2020 Start P Reitlingstal 20200612-2112 | mountain bike ride | Komoot
					

Feeelix went on an outdoor adventure with komoot! Distance: 34.2 km | Duration: 02:28 h




					www.komoot.com


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich bin am 3.6 auch fast einmal um den Elm und bin dann von Ampleben rein. Hatte ich vergessen zu sagen, war aber auch der Meinung die wäre jetzt schon wieder befahrbar. Auf dem Film sieht man gegen Ende noch die Absperrung der Langeleber Strasse und auch gleich die Einfahrt in den Trail zum Tetzelstein.
> 
> ... das kann nicht sein, da musst Du falsch gefahren sein, denn nur am Destedter Steinbruch liegt eine Baumkrone auf dem Trail und die kann man rechts davon über einen schmalen Pfad umgehen. Sonst sind auf der Strecke keine Hindernisse, die man nicht überfahren kann und die sind auf dem Film. Ich bin gespannt ob die anderen die gleichen Erfahrungen machen. Ich bin die Strecke zweimal komplett gefahren und beide Tracks sind deckungsgleich.


Merkwürdig - vielleicht hat mich auch Komoot umnavigiert:








						Mountainbike-Tour | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Max hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 36,0 km | Dauer: 02:41 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Unten rechts im Bild sieht man bei mir die leichte parallele Wegverschiebung im Vergleich zu feeelixs Tour


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> leichte parallele Wegverschiebung im Vergleich zu feeelixs Tour


Jepp. Felix ist richtig gefahren. Du bist bei Filminute 15:36 auf dem Schotterweg links abgebogen und nicht gerade aus gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

Felix super; fast meine Zeit  geknackt und jetzt habe ich mal die Streckelänge im Meilen gesehen. Wie war dein Eindruck von der Strecke und die Zeit mal posten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

webster1972 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.


Dann mal viel Glück und weiterhin gute Besserung. Da hat es dich aber arg erwischt.


----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

Bin mich nur am Freuen!

Arsch hochbekommen.
Richtigen Weg gefunden.
Schneller als Kalle Bl. war ich auch noch.
Keine Pumpe gebraucht, die lag nämlich zuhause.
Weizenflasche aufbekommen.

Die Tour ist super!
Einige technische Leckerchen dabei! Chapeau!

Wegen der gesperrten Straßen und weil ich auch eh lieber nach einem Downhillstückchen strahlend ins Ziel komme (schwafel schwafel) statt ächzend nach einem Uphill, hatte ich mir Start/Ziel auf den Parkplatz da gelegt.

 Felix


----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Felix super; fast meine Zeit  geknackt und jetzt habe ich mal die Streckelänge im Meilen gesehen. Wie war dein Eindruck von der Strecke und die Zeit mal posten.


in Meilen??

34,2 km
2:21 h:mm (brutto 2:28)
14,5 Schnitt
Baujahr Bike: 2008
Baujahr ich: 1971

Highlight war für mich der Trail im schmalen Waldstück Richtung Abbenrode.

Ärgerlich oder mindestens merkwürdig waren ganz frisch gelegte Äste alle paar Meter auf einem Stück. Siehe Screenshot, den ich gleich "nacheditiere".

 Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> lieber nach einem Downhillstückchen strahlend ins Ziel


. Ich versuche die Strecken immer so zu legen, dass man als "alter Mann" erstmal warm wird.


feeelix schrieb:


> Ärgerlich oder mindestens merkwürdig waren ganz frisch gelegte Äste alle paar Meter auf einem Stück.


wie hier schon gemeldet, unsere Waldpolizei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> in Meilen??


... auf Komoot wurde deine Strecke in Meilen angegen und Du hattest einen Schnitt von 9 Meilen die Stunde.


----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jepp. Felix ist richtig gefahren. Du bist bei Filminute 15:36 auf dem Schotterweg links abgebogen und nicht gerade aus gefahren.


Das Geradeausfahren nennt komoot ein "Off-Grid-Stück" oder so, weil komoot den Weg nicht kennt. Der war aber gut! Staaal!

Das automatische Umnavigieren muss man bei sowas ausschalten.

Ach: Vom Tetzel runter sollte ich zweimal wo abbiegen und dann wenden. Da sind vielleicht zwei Wegpunkte ....... verbesserbar. 

 Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... auf Komoot wurde deine Strecke in Meilen angegen und Du hattest einen Schnitt von 9 Meilen die Stunde.


Ich habe zwar mein mobiles Endgerät auf englisch am Laufen, was ein Grund sein könnte, aber bei komoot sehe ich alles in Kilometern.

F.


----------



## feeelix (12. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Felix super; fast meine Zeit  geknackt und jetzt habe ich mal die Streckelänge im Meilen gesehen. Wie war dein Eindruck von der Strecke und die Zeit mal posten.


Wenn meine Verfahrer mitzählen, war ich schneller als Du. 14,5 ich,14,4 Du. 

Aber: Warum habe ich 710 hm und Du 570??? 140 Unterschied!?

F.


----------



## webster1972 (13. Juni 2020)

Ja,es hat mich gut gefi**t. Nach der OP voriges Jahr war alles ok. Leider hatte ich da an den Nebenwirkungen der Medis zu knabbern. Durfte dann einen Blutverdünner absetzen und nur mit ASS weiter machen. Ein Vierteljahr gings gut,nun gibts wieder Probleme,diesmal zwar nicht so doll wie vor nem Jahr,eher tagesformabhängig,aber ich hab was Schiss irgendwo im Wald hängen zu bleiben. So lange ich moderat fahre gehts gut. Kann auch kurz mal Gas geben aber sobald ich dann absteige verkrampfen sich alle Muskeln im Bein. Das sind Schmerzen und das Bein wird taub. Ich muss aber bewegen damit sich da neue Gefässe bilden. Euer Tempo und die Kilometer kann ich nich mithalten,nur ne schöne Tour von dir mopsen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> sollte ich zweimal wo abbiegen


Routes Du? Ich fahre immer mein Track direkt ab, ohne Routen und bei dem Tempo schaue ich eh nicht aufs Navi, denn es war im Juni paar mal knapp und am Destedter Steinbruch hatte es mich dann doch erwischt. Bei dem trockenem Boden fast kein Grip.


feeelix schrieb:


> mein mobiles Endgerät auf englisch am Laufen


Dein Link im IBC hat deine Streckendaten in Meilen angezeigt.


feeelix schrieb:


> 710 hm und Du 570


... dies liegt an Komoot. Mein Navi hat einmal 744 m und am Juni 732 m. Mein Navi und wahrscheinlich deins auch berechnet die Höhenmeter barometrisch und Komoot sicherlich über die Höhenlinien und dies ist ungenauer. (Erstberuf Vermessungstechniker).


feeelix schrieb:


> Wenn meine Verfahrer mitzählen, war ich schneller als Du. 14,5 ich,14,4 Du.


haha; eigentlich wurscht, aber Komoot nimmt bei dem Schnitt die Gesamtzeit der Tour.





Ich  hatte ein 14,7 Schnitt , da ich den Akku wechseln musste von der Kamera und mein Abflug., aber gleiche Zeit, da ich die Streckenkenntnis hatte und sicherlich etwas schneller bergab war und Du bergauf.
Halt andere Alterklasse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2020)

webster1972 schrieb:


> ne schöne Tour von dir mopsen.


... dann mal viel Spaß und werde gesund.


----------



## feeelix (13. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Routes Du? Ich fahre immer mein Track direkt ab, ohne Routen und bei dem Tempo schaue ich eh nicht aufs Navi, denn es war im Juni paar mal knapp und am Destedter Steinbruch hatte es mich dann doch erwischt. Bei dem trockenem Boden fast kein Grip.
> 
> Dein Link im IBC hat deine Streckendaten in Meilen angezeigt.
> 
> ...


Ich musste mich navigieren lassen, weil ich doch die Strecke nicht kannte.
Und ich musste bergab immer langsam werden, weil ich sonst die Ansagen nicht hören konnte.
Ich musste auch ganz oft anhalten, weil ich aufs Gerät guckten musste.

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal. Dann vielleicht mit Klappsäge im Gepäck. ?

Wo war Dein Abflug?

F.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Und ich musste bergab immer langsam werden, weil ich sonst die Ansagen nicht hören konnte.


Ok; da hatte ich halt ein Vorteil.


feeelix schrieb:


> Wo war Dein Abflug?





... eigentlich fast durch gewesen ?, aber kurz aus der Spur und schon lag ich, bei knapp 27 Km/h. Nichts dolles passiert; Kamera war auch noch dran, halt wieder gut abgerollt. Jahrelange Fallübungen beim Judo schulen wohl.


----------



## feeelix (13. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ok; da hatte ich halt ein Vorteil.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1064189
> ... eigentlich fast durch gewesen ?, aber kurz aus der Spur und schon lag ich, bei knapp 27 Km/h. Nichts dolles passiert; Kamera war auch noch dran, halt wieder gut abgerollt. Jahrelange Fallübungen beim Judo schulen wohl.


Da wo das Männchen ist, ja?
Das Stück war auch nix für Greenhorns. Mega eng an der einen Stelle.

Das bringt ja auch eine gewisse Spannung, wenn man alleine fährt. Haut man sich hin ... was dann? ? 

Montag ist der Monsun durch, da könnte man ja nochmal. Dürfte dann schön nass sein, überall.

F.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Bilder kann ich nicht zuordnen. Das erste Bild bei Vollbüttel an der Vollbüttelriede ?


*Martin*, ja genau, das ist auf dem Trail zwischen Klein Vollbüttel und Druffelbeck.
Auf dem zweiten Bild, das ist ein kurzer Trail durch das Waldstück beim Sandweg am Ortsausgang Richtung Ribbesbüttel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Da wo das Männchen ist, ja?


Jepp.


feeelix schrieb:


> Das bringt ja auch eine gewisse Spannung, wenn man alleine fährt. Haut man sich hin ... was dann? ?


Alleine kann dies zum Problem werden. Für den nächsten Anlauf erstmal Körner sammeln, damit es am Berg etwas flotter voran geht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, ja genau


.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> kurzer Trail durch das Waldstück beim Sandweg


... den hattest Du mir schon mal gezeigt, da er auf meiner Karte nicht dokumentiert ist, aber ich bin ihn noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2020)

Wir sind von der Nordosttour zurück. Mit dem Wetter etwas Glück gehabt und sind weitesgehend trocken geblieben.



Die Tour von 47 Kilometer ging unteranderem über die Crossstrecken von 2020 in Didderse und Harxbüttel. Die Trails waren alle super zu fahren und kein Matsch auf der Strecke.



Schönes Restwocheende.


----------



## Helmi3b (17. Juni 2020)

Ich bin heute auch wieder ne Runde gefahren, welche ich mal aus dem Forum übernommen habe. Ich weis nicht mehr von wem.
Ich kann nur eins sagen, wer zum .... kennt solche Wege?
Hammer.
Kann ich unbedingt empfehlen. 











						Rötgesbüttel MTB-Trailrunde im Leiferder Wald | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 41,9 km | Dauer: 02:11 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eins sagen, wer zum .... kennt solche Wege?
> Hammer.


Danke  und Torsten freud sich auch , denn die Trails um die Leiferder Teiche hatte ich Torsten empfohlen und er hatte eine Tour gebaut und noch einiges dazugefunden und mit den bekannten Trails verknüpft. Schöne Zusammenarbeit.?



... um sowas zusammenzustellen waren es bei mir schon vier Touren in diesem Gebiet um die 60 Kilometer von Waggum aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2020)

Heute auch noch eine Abendrunde mit meinem Sohn um Waggum und Eickhorst gemacht. Die Trails sind wieder komplett abgetrocknet und die Räder rollen wieder super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ella_75 (17. Juni 2020)

Ist die Strecke Crossbiketauglich?


----------



## Helmi3b (18. Juni 2020)

Ja, das ist machbar.
Bei Nässe muss man halt um die Leiferder Teiche an den Wurzeln aufpassen und sonst liegen viele Tannenzapfen n den Waldabschnitten rum... da kommts auf das Reifenprofil wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit an würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Ella_75 (18. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ja, das ist machbar.
> Bei Nässe muss man halt um die Leiferder Teiche an den Wurzeln aufpassen und sonst liegen viele Tannenzapfen n den Waldabschnitten rum... da kommts auf das Reifenprofil wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit an würde ich behaupten.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... den hattest Du mir schon mal gezeigt, da er auf meiner Karte nicht dokumentiert ist, aber ich bin ihn noch nicht gefahren.


Habe ihn in der Karte markiert...

Ach ja, der Einstieg ist leicht zu übersehen, bin erstmal dran vorbeigefahren.
Und mittlerweile haben Forstarbeiten am Sandweg stattgefunden, ob der Traileinstieg weiterhin zugänglich ist muss ich noch abchecken.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schöne Zusammenarbeit.


Ja genau, jemand findet neue Trails und berichtet hier im Forum, und dann macht jemand eine Tour daraus und bietet sie an oder stellt sie bei Komoot usw. ein. Läuft hier .


----------



## Ella_75 (18. Juni 2020)

Will jemand am Sonntagmorgen mit mir fahren? Route wäre mir wurscht?


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Juni 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke Crossbiketauglich?


@Ella_75, das sehe ich wie Stefan, sollte auch mit dem Crossbike gehen - aber mit dem MTB hast du eindeutig mehr Spaß .

Hier gibt es noch ein paar Fotos von unterwegs zu der Tour:








						Rötgesbüttel MTB-Trailrunde im Leiferder Wald | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 33,6 km | Dauer: 02:36 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Juni 2020)

@Ella_75, wenn du in Walle/Groß Schwülper wohnst kann ich dir diese Tour empfehlen, geht ja fast an deiner Haustür vorbei.
Ist mit dem Crossbike machbar, bis auf die Sandtrails bei Didderse am Galgenkamp vielleicht, aber da habe ich das MTB auch schon geschoben.








						Rötgesbüttel MTB-Runde nach Groß Schwülper | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 39,8 km | Dauer: 00:00 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke  und Torsten freud sich auch ,


Jupp *Stefan*, super das dir die Tour gefallen hat. 
Bei der Biogasanlage nahe Ribbesbüttel hast du nicht den "Wiesentrail" geradeaus genommen sondern bist eine Schleife über Ribbesbüttel gefahren .


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> Will jemand am Sonntagmorgen mit mir fahren?


Hallo Ella. Ich werde erst nächsten Sonntag wieder eine MTB-Tour aus dem Süden starten und dieses Wochenende mal Rennrad fahren. Vielleicht mal in den Elm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Habe ihn in der Karte markiert...


... den Abschnitt kannte ich nicht; gleich notiert. Ich hatte an den Verbindungsweg zwischen den Wegen im Waldstück oberhalb von Ribbesbüttel gedacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei der Biogasanlage nahe Ribbesbüttel hast du nicht den "Wiesentrail" geradeaus genommen


... das war auch mein erster Gedanke und man hätte den Trail bei Röttgesbüttel auch noch reinnehmen können.


----------



## Helmi3b (19. Juni 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... das war auch mein erster Gedanke und man hätte den Trail bei Röttgesbüttel auch noch reinnehmen können.


Äh ich hab genau das gemacht, was die Komoot-Tanke gesagt hat. Natürlich. Und falls wer fragt,  ja ich lese auch Bedienungsanleitungen...?

In dem Zusammenhang, ich bin vorhin kurz entschlossen noch in den Elm, um die Sommerchallange zu fahren.
2:21:43 für 36,2km. Sind zwei Kilometer mehr, da ich unten an der Seniorenresidenz geparkt hab und dort gestartet bin.
Sonst ist der Streckenverlauf gleich.
Zum Schluss war es schon echt sehr dunkel in der Abenddämmerung. Bin aber heil angekommen.
Geil war das Stück oberhalb vom Reitling im Wald mit den Spassstellen, die Passage kannte ich noch nicht.
War mal wieder Hammer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Komoot-Tanke gesagt hat.


hast ja recht, aber da könnte man noch was verbessern.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> um die Sommerchallange zu fahren.


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Bestzeit; auf 33,3 Km oder nach Schnitt wäre dies eine Zeit um 2:10.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> War mal wieder Hammer.


Danke; freut mich wenn die Streckenführung gefallen hat . Der Trailabschnitt zur Verbindungsstrasse Destedt Abbenrode ohne abzusetzen durchgekommen?


----------



## Helmi3b (20. Juni 2020)

Komoot-Tante.... .
Ja, ohne absetzen.
Den Trail kenne ich allerdings, da weiß ich, wo ich vorher gasgeben muss, Wurzeln kommen bzw. es seitlich sehr abfallend wird.
Krass ist auch, das dort noch vor 2Jahren ein Teich war mit kleinem Bächlein und jetzt ist alles trocken.
Auf dem Trailstück vor Erkerrode im Wald nach der ehemaligen Baumschanze hab ich mich fast gepackt, da es fort sehr glitschig war.
Ein paar Passagen werde ich in meine Standardrunde einbauen, die mir gefallen haben, die stell ich dann gerade mal hier online.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juni 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ja, ohne absetzen.


. Da fehlt es mir an Technik.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> hab ich mich fast gepackt


Ja in dem Bereich waren noch paar feuchte Stellen, die ich auch versucht habe zu umfahren; sieht man auch im Video.
Gestern das erste mal mit dem Renner Ampleben hoch; ging schon flüssiger , aber werde die Runde über Evessen jetzt regelmäßig fahren, solang die Strecke über Königslutter gesperrt ist. Vielleicht kann man direkt von Evessen über aspaltierte Feldwege nach Ampleben kommen, um das Stück Landstrasse nach Schöppenstedt zu meiden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juni 2020)

Heute eine zügige Runde durch den Mascheroder- u. Lechlumer Holz. Die Räder sind wieder super gerollt und wir waren eine homogene Gruppe mit gleichem Leistungsniveau. Die 40 Kilometer in etwas über 2 Stunden abgerockt. Vielleicht am Sonntag wieder dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Elmrunde zurück. Dank an meine Mitfahrer und Ella für eure Begleitung. Mit dem Wetter voll Glück gehabt, komplett trocken geblieben, den Regen umfahren, denn bei Neuerkerode waren noch einige Pfützen zu sehen.



Beim letzten Anstieg musste ich nochmal beißen; waren aber auf den 57 Kilometer knapp 700 Hm.



An der Wabe hätte man nochmal seine Füsse kühlen können.



Schönes Restwochenende und am 7.7. nochmal in den Elm und in zwei Wochen Oderwald komplett.


----------



## Ella_75 (28. Juni 2020)

Danke Dir, dass Du Dich kümmerst!! Es hat mega Spaß gemacht... trotz des gelegentlichen Gequietsches?

einen erholsamen Restsonntag allen  ??‍♂️  ?‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> Es hat mega Spaß gemacht... trotz des gelegentlichen Gequietsches?


Ella, dies freut mich und alles super gemeistert. Gestern mal wieder zu zweit um Waggum unterwegs und mal keine Anstiege, alles schön flach und paar Passagen waren wie im Urwald. 




Vielleicht übernächsten Sonntag wieder am Start.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. Juli 2020)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, endlich.
Ich hoffe die Saison 2020 hat jetzt endgültig begonnen...
Fotos folgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Saison 2020 hat jetzt endgültig begonnen...


Torsten super. Dann sollten wir mal gemeinsam eine Runde vom Tankumsee aus starten.
Bei deiner letzten Runde bist Du ja zu den Teichen oberhalb von Ribbesbüttel gefahren. ( siehe 4428). Da war ich noch nicht und die Verbindungswege dort hin sind mal wieder in der Freizeitkarte, aber auch nicht in der Openstreetmap dokumentiert. Sind das dort Fischteiche?
War heute kurz in den Herzogsbergen und habe ein Hindernis entfernt und mal wieder Neuland gesucht und wirst es nicht glauben einen neuen Trail gefunden. Echt geil. Musste mir aber die Einfahrt merken, da meine Akkus vom Navi leer waren.










... bin gespannt auf deine Bilder.


----------



## Kniggy (6. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> War heute kurz in den Herzogsbergen und habe ein Hindernis entfernt und mal wieder Neuland gesucht und wirst es nicht glauben einen neuen Trail gefunden.



Neuer Trail in den Herzogsbergen?   Wo hast du den denn gefunden? Eigentlich sollten wir da doch alles schon mal gefahren sein..

Gruß Marko


----------



## Helmi3b (6. Juli 2020)

Los geht's... in die Hauptsaison.
Ich war auch unterwegs, trotz wechselhaftem Wetter.








						Gifhornrunde im Grünen | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,9 km | Dauer: 02:04 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2020)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Wo hast du den denn gefunden? Eigentlich sollten wir da doch alles schon mal gefahren sein..


*Marko* ging mir auch so. Ich hatte für mich eine Tour in Riddagshausen und Herzogsberge geplant, um zu schauen welche Trails noch gehen oder zugewachsen sind und den ich gefunden habe, hatte ich in meiner Planung drin, da ich dachte da könnte was sein. Manchmal passt mein Gespür und er ist fast 800 m lang und man wundert sich wo man raus kommt. Habe schon eine Strecke gebaut und ihn mit eingebaut; also Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> in die Hauptsaison.


*Stefan* war die letzte Zeit mehr mit dem Renner auf Tour. Leider wollte ich öfter in den Elm, aber das Wetter hat die erste Woche mir da ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Du warst ja auch am Heidesee. Da wollte ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal eine längere Runde anbieten. Ist er dieses Jahr wieder voll Wasser oder ausgetrocknet.



Am 28.7.2019 sah es dort so aus; nur Modder und sommerliche Temperaturen von 29 Grad und nicht 17 Grad wie heute.


----------



## Helmi3b (7. Juli 2020)

Der Heidsee ist trocken. Ich schätze der Grundwasserspiegel ist derart niedrig, dass dort mindestens dieses Jahr kein Wasser zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> bin gespannt auf deine Bilder.


So, hier einige Bilder von der Sonntagsrunde mit bekannten Trails und etwas Neuland bei den Fischteichen nahe Ribbesbüttel.
Gefahren bin ich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.

Martin, diesen Trail hinter dem Aldi in Isenbüttel an der Hehlenriede entlang hast du mir mal gezeigt.




Wiesenweg kurz vor dem Bahnhof Gifhorn-Süd






Oberhutzel schrieb:


> zu den Teichen oberhalb von Ribbesbüttel





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sind das dort Fischteiche?


Ja, genau, mit Zäunen in einzelne Parzellen eingeteilt. Ich fand es nicht besonders einladend...




Am westlichen Ende führte bereits eine Spur über das Feld zur Straße Ribbesbüttel-Winkel




Der "Wiesentrail" neben der Biogasanlage bei Ribbesbüttel...


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2020)

Waren heute nochmal im Elm. Mit dem Wetter noch Glück gehabt und nur ein wenig nass geworden. Haben heute auch ein kurzen Abstecher in den Steinbruch von Destedt gemacht. Leider kann man nicht mehr einen Rundkurs fahren. Auf den Trail nach Destedt musste ich heute nur einmal absetzen, trotz Nässe. Dank an meine Begleitung und wieder eine homogene Truppe  und hoffe, ich habe nicht gebremst.?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ja, genau, mit Zäunen in einzelne Parzellen eingeteilt. Ich fand es nicht besonders einladend...


Torsten super und Dank für die Info. Wie immer wieder sehr hilfreich.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, diesen Trail hinter dem Aldi in Isenbüttel an der Hehlenriede entlang hast du mir mal gezeigt.


Ja, so kann man sich schön ergänzen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der "Wiesentrail" neben der Biogasanlage bei Ribbesbüttel...


da brauch man auch Zeckenspray auf den Beinen, aber heute mussten die Jungs auch einmal leiden, aber jetzt haben wir wieder alles schön frei gefahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir mal gemeinsam eine Runde vom Tankumsee aus starten


Da muss ich noch etwas trainieren, und dann können wir hoffentlich bald mal starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juli 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch etwas trainieren


Die kurze Runde hat 39 Kilometer; also machbar. Es geht ja um Neulanderkundung und damit ein lockerer Ausflug.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2020)

Wir sind zurück von der Oderwaldrund. Die Strecke hatte 64 Kilometer und knapp 600 Höhenmeter. Dank wieder an meine Begleiter und Ella; hat wieder super Spaß gemacht mit euch. Waren ja wieder nur Raketen am Start, da musste ich an den Steigungen im Südoderwald mit etwas über 20% echt strecken. Die Trails waren alle super zu fahren und der Toptrail über den Oderwald mit 6 Km Länge hatte nur zwei Hindernisse.







Gegen Ende leider noch ein technischer Defekt am Schaltwerg von Ella, aber durch kürzen der Kette konnten wir bis zum Ende fahren.




An der Oker waren z.T. auch paar schönne Passagen und eine super Brücke. Portos schieben ihre Räder so über die Brücke. Damit sie nicht reinfallen.



Schönes Restwochenende und paar weitere Bilder der Tour.




__





						Album 135. Oderwald-Oker-Ösel - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank Martin da war mal wieder viel neues dabei ? sehr schöne Ründe ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2020)

Das klingt gut. Habt ihr einen GPS Track von der Tour?
Ich habe den Oderwald als überwiegend relativ unspektakuläre Forstwege in Erinnerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo *Kalle.* Der Oderwald hat schon einige schöne Trails, aber die sind z.T. etwas versteckt und z.T. wie heute nicht in den Karten verzeichnet. Ich habe auf Bikemap schon mal eine Oderwaldstrecke hochgeladen. Es kann natürlich sein, daß paar Streckenabschnitte heute nicht mehr befahrbar sind.









						Route: Südsee-Oderwald-Heidbergsee
					

Südsee-Oderwald-Heidbergsee - Länge: 72.34 km - Höhenunterschied: 473 hm - Ort: Braunschweig, Niedersachsen, Deutschland




					www.bikemap.net
				




Bei der Strecke ist auch der Toptrail mit drin; nicht ganz komplett, aber auch Teilstrecken, die wir heute nicht gefahren sind. Meine Touren lade ich nur manchmal zu Werbezwecken hoch, um euch zu motiveren, gemeinsam mit uns die Trails zu entdecken. Es kostet sehr viel Zeit, um sich solch eine Streckenbibliothek zu erarbeiten. Einfach mal dabei sein.


----------



## Ella_75 (12. Juli 2020)

Das hat wieder viiiiiel Spaß gemacht!! Danke Martin?
Und: gut, dass ihr 6 mein Rad wieder zum Laufen gebracht habt. Das Biergartenbier ist euch sicher...wenn Martin mal einen Stop auf der Route einrichten kann?
bis dahin: schöne Sommertage und Urlaube


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> Das Biergartenbier ist euch sicher...wenn Martin mal einen Stop auf der Route einrichten kann


Ella, das bekommen wir hin. Schönen Urlaub und dann bist zur nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juli 2020)

Bin heute wieder in die gemeinsame Sonntagsrunde mit meinem Kumpel eingestiegen.
Zum Wiedereinstieg eine "konservative" Runde durch Gifhorn ohne großen Trailanteil.
Interessant daran ist, dass man vom Eyßelforst bis zum Schlosssee ausser auf ein paar Nebenstraßen auf einem Fuß-/Radweg ohne Autoverkehr fährt.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die kurze Runde hat 39 Kilometer; also machbar.


Ich habe die Woche auf ein paar kleineren Runden daran gearbeitet, den Pudding in meinen Beinen wieder in Muskelmasse umzuwandeln.
Auf meiner Referenzrunde über Leiferde fehlen mir auf 20km aktuell noch 7Min.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Kalle.* Der Oderwald hat schon einige schöne Trails, aber die sind z.T. etwas versteckt und z.T. wie heute nicht in den Karten verzeichnet. Ich habe auf Bikemap schon mal eine Oderwaldstrecke hochgeladen. Es kann natürlich sein, daß paar Streckenabschnitte heute nicht mehr befahrbar sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, schaue ich mir an. 
Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich auch gerne mal dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bin heute wieder in die gemeinsame Sonntagsrunde mit meinem Kumpel eingestiegen.





torstiohneh schrieb:


> vom Eyßelforst bis zum Schlosssee ausser auf ein paar Nebenstraßen auf einem Fuß-/Radweg ohne Autoverkehr fährt.


...hab ich gesehen. Da war ja der Katzenberg auch nicht weit weg; wo wir schon paar Ketten zerschreddert haben.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Auf meiner Referenzrunde über Leiferde fehlen mir auf 20km aktuell noch 7Min.


Sollten wir mal eine Samstagrunde im August ins Auge fassen. Bis dahin ist aus dem Pudding wieder Muskelmasse.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich auch gerne mal dabei.


... wir würden uns freuen, aber ich fahre nicht dein Raketentempo.


----------



## dahnjell (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, da lese ich seit Jahren fleißig das Forum und habe erst jetzt in dieser Rubrik entdeckt, dass es um Gifhorn noch weitere Mountainbiker gibt. Prima! Grüßt euch! Ich mag bergauf fahren genau so wie bergab und liebe Trails - gern technisch herausfordernd. Ich bin dazu bisher in den Elm, die Asse oder den Harz oder noch viel weiter weg gefahren.. aber muss man gar nicht. Fahrt z.B. mal am Allerkanal (direkt an selbigem z.B. bis und nach Winkel). Ich wohne am Tankumsee und bin in den letzten Monaten Corona bedingt bestimmt 1000km im Umkreis mit meinem Trail Fully gefahren - vor allem südlich und westlich von Gifhorn. Ich hätte nie gedacht, was die "Nachbarschaft" für wundervolle Dinge bereit hält! Und ich bin mir sicher dank euch noch viel mehr zu entdecken. Ich schaue mir die Komoot Touren von euch (z.B. Oberhutzel und Stefan) mal an. Danke! Seid ihr auch bei Strava? Vielleicht trifft man sich mal unterwegs.. würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> da lese ich seit Jahren fleißig das Forum und habe erst jetzt in dieser Rubrik entdeckt


Hallo *Dahnjell*. Da machen wir schon so viel Werbung, aber jetzt hast Du uns gefunden.


dahnjell schrieb:


> Ich mag bergauf fahren genau so wie bergab und liebe Trails





dahnjell schrieb:


> bisher in den Elm, die Asse oder den Harz





dahnjell schrieb:


> vor allem südlich und westlich von Gifhorn


... da bist Du bei uns richtig und falls Interesse, einfach deine Mailadresse mir als PN senden. Ich wollte mit Torsten nochmal eine lockere Runde vom Tankumsee starten.


dahnjell schrieb:


> Komoot Touren von euch (z.B. Oberhutzel und Stefan)


... da hoffe ich, es ist was interessantes mit dabei.
Die letzten Tage mit dem MTB unterwegs, um paar neue Sachen für euch zu finden und wenn man mal wieder einfach so los fährt findet man doch immer wieder was neues. 



Am Dienstag und Sonntag wollte ich wieder was anbieten.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Juli 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen


Hallo *Dahnjell*, den Worten von Oberhutzel kann ich mich nur anschließen...
Der Trail am Allerkanal war immer einer meiner Lieblingstrails in Gifhorn.
Früher eigentlich nicht schwierig, aber tricky weil ein Fahrfehler schnell mit einem Bad im Allerkanal endet, wenn man zur falschen Seite fällt.
Bin selber den Trail lange nicht bis Winkel durchgefahren, warst du dort in letzter Zeit mal unterwegs?
Zuletzt ist der Abschnitt zwischen Braunschweiger Str. und B4 immer mehr verfallen und hat jetzt einige Schiebestellen, und die zuletzt gesperrte Brücke über die Alte Hehlenriede in Winkel wurde abgebaut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Früher eigentlich nicht schwierig, aber tricky weil ein Fahrfehler schnell mit einem Bad im Allerkanal endet, wenn man zur falschen Seite fällt.


Torsten, kann ich nur so bestätigen. Auf dem Video von 2015 konnte man da ohne Schwierigkeiten lang und in Juli 2019 mussten wir schon zwischen Braunschweiger Strasse und B4 z.T. absteigen.



torstiohneh schrieb:


> Brücke über die Alte Hehlenriede in Winkel wurde abgebaut.


Torsten, kannst Du die Brücke mal auf der Karte zeigen, da ich für 2020 noch eine längere Gifhornrunde fahren wollte.


----------



## dahnjell (20. Juli 2020)

Klasse Video und genial die Abschnitte mal zu sehen wie sie "früher" waren. Da ist schon etwas passiert seit dem. Den Abschnitt am Allerkanal zwischen Braunschweiger Straße und B4 bin ich seit ca. einem Monat nicht mehr gefahren. Einfach zu dicht bewachsen - selbst für lange Hosen, Ärmel und Handschuhe. Von April bis Juni war ich da aber oft. Von der B4 in Richtung der Braunschweiger Strasse bin ich auch schon durchgefahren ohne abzusteigen.. andersherum gibt es zwei durchaus knifflige Stellen. Ansonsten kann man locker bis Winkel und mehr oder weniger bis zur Mündung der Aller fahren.. inkl. netten Optionen am Wegesrand. Im Winkel gibt es ganz frisch eine neue Brücke über die Alte Hehlenriede direkt an den Bahnschienen.. die braucht ihr aber nicht benutzen, lieber die coole Bachdurchfahrt 
In Gifhorn kann ich noch den Rodelberg neben dem auch im Video zu sehenden Katzenberg empfehlen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Klasse Video


Danke und 2015 gab es kein Gebüsch rechts vom Kanal.
Meint ihr diese Brücke an der Hehlenriede.



... die war im Juni 2018 verblockt.





dahnjell schrieb:


> lieber die coole Bachdurchfahrt


Die.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Meint ihr diese Brücke an der Hehlenriede.


Ja genau, die ist das. 
Sie wurde abgebaut  und ein paar Meter bachaufwärts neben der Furt mit einem neuen Geländer wieder aufgebaut.
Der ehemalige Wiesenpfad dorthin ist jetzt ein schmaler Schotterweg. Da wurde ein neuer Rundwanderweg angelegt, "auf den Spuren von Hermann Löns".
Leider habe ich vorletzten Sonntag keine Fotos gemacht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2020)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Sie wurde abgebaut


Torsten, danke für die Info.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Dienstagrunde zurück. Heute ging es über den Mascherode Holz zum Wasserturm bei Salzgitter Thiede und zurück über den Lechlumer Holz. War heute ganz gut drauf ( lag wohl an der Kartoffel-Lauch-Mören-Käsesuppe mit pürierten Cashewkernen).

und auf den Trails rollten die Räder super.
Dank an meine Begleitung, hat wieder voll Bock gemacht mit euch die Trails in dem Tempo abzurocken. Die Strecke hatte 46 Kilometer mit ca. 350 Hm und ein 20er Schnitt.



...vielleicht bis Sonntag.


----------



## Magic-BS (21. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer Dienstagrunde zurück. Heute ging es über den Mascherode Holz zum Wasserturm bei Salzgitter Thiede und zurück über den Lechlumer Holz. War heute ganz gut drauf ( lag wohl an der Kartoffel-Lauch-Mören-Käsesuppe mit pürierten Cashewkernen).Anhang anzeigen 1086386und auf den Trails rollten die Räder super.
> Dank an meine Begleitung, hat wieder voll Bock gemacht mit euch die Trails in dem Tempo abzurocken. Die Strecke hatte 46 Kilometer mit ca. 350 Hm und ein 20er Schnitt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1086391
> ...vielleicht bis Sonntag.



Danke für die Tour Martin, war wirklich sehr cool und ordentlich rasant?
Einige Streckenabschnitte kenne ich, waren aber einige Neue dabei, bzw. Passagen die ich ewig nicht gefahren bin.
?


----------



## Lusitano (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo ihr MTB ler aus der Region Braunschweig

Ich suche eine Teampartner für die Teilnahme am Cap Epic Rennen 2022.
Für das Rennen 2021 hatte ich bereits einen der 55 letzten Startplätze bekommen.
Mußte diesen aber wegen fehlendem Teampartner schweren Herzens verfallen lassen.
Als Vorbereitung und Leistungstest möchte ich die Tansalp 2021 fahren.
Daher wäre es mir sehr wichtig ein Teampartner zu finden der bereit wäre die Transalp 2021 mitzufahren.
Welche von den reinen Daten (Höhenmeter und Tageskilometer) die Cap Epic übetrifft.
Trotz allem ist die Cap Epic sportlich als auch finanziell und logistisch eine Herausforderung.
Aktuell bin ich dabei wieder Form aufzubauen.
Fahre schon seit vielen Jahren MTB und RR. 2014 bin ich bei dem Trans Schwarzwald MTB Rennen mitgefahren welches ich auch gefinisht habe.
Also, wer Mut und Lust hat möge sich melden.

mit sortlichen Grüßen

Lusitano


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juli 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Teampartner für die Teilnahme am Cap Epic Rennen 2022.


Viel Erfolg und ich würde dies einigen Jungs locker zutrauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juli 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen GPS Track von der Tour?


*Kalle* ich bin mal über mein Schatten gesprungen und habe die Oderrunde auf Komoot hochgeladen. Ein bischen Werbung für unser Ausfahrten. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie Dir gefallen hat.








						Traillastig durch Oderwald und Ösel | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 63,3 km | Dauer: 04:10 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juli 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> m Winkel gibt es ganz frisch eine neue Brücke über die Alte Hehlenriede direkt an den Bahnschienen.. die braucht ihr aber nicht benutzen, lieber die coole Bachdurchfahrt


Hier Dahnjell nochmal ein Video aus dem Jahr 2017. Paar Wasserdurchfahrten und am Allerkanal wir es schon enger.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Juli 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hallo ihr MTB ler aus der Region Braunschweig
> 
> Ich suche eine Teampartner für die Teilnahme am Cap Epic Rennen 2022.
> Für das Rennen 2021 hatte ich bereits einen der 55 letzten Startplätze bekommen.
> ...


Spannendes Vorhaben, da wünsche ich viel Erfolg. 


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Kalle* ich bin mal über mein Schatten gesprungen und habe die Oderrunde auf Komoot hochgeladen. Ein bischen Werbung für unser Ausfahrten. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie Dir gefallen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besten Dank. Bin gerade etwas angeschlagen aber werde berichten, sobald die Erprobung stattfand


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas angeschlagen


Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2020)

War heute auf Testfahrt im Querumer Forst und Veltenhof., da ich mein Kettentrieb erneuern musste. Das große Kettenblatt ist durchgerutsch, da die Zähne voll abgearbeitet waren. Die Kassette lies sich noch einwandfrei schalten, obwohl alle Zahnräder voll ausgearbeitet waren.  Der Zweifachkettentrieb hat mit zwei Ketten, 7000 Km gehalten, echt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2020)

Heute im kleinen Kreis eine knapp 50er Runde um Querum, Schandelah und Cremlingen. Dank an Stephane, Adrian und Chris für eure Begleitung. Um Cremlingen, war ich schon lange nicht mehr, aber die Trails gingen alle noch ; z.T. etwas eng und der Verlauf ein wenig anders.






... zum durchfahren war die Schunter etwas zu tief und zu Beginn der Tour wollten wir keine nasse Füsse haben.


----------



## Lusitano (29. Juli 2020)

Schöne Fotos zu eurer Ausfahrt. Fahre heute eine MTB Tour in den SZ Lichtenbergen. Start um ca. 14:45 Uhr am Parkplatz zwischen SZ Gebhardtshagen und SZ Salder. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos zu eurer Ausfahrt.


Danke.  Heute früh unterwegs gewesen. In Salzgitter waren wir im April 2019 unterwegs gewesen. Sehr schönes Revier.
Wir waren heute im Hafengebiet unterwegs und am Steilufer der Oker bei Veltenhof.


----------



## Lusitano (29. Juli 2020)

Heute 58km im Salzgitter Höhenzug und Umgebung gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Heute 58km im Salzgitter Höhenzug und Umgebung gefahren.


 bei 58 Km im Salzgitter Höhenzug sind locker über 1000 Hm zusammengekommen. Unsere Runde im April 2019 hatte 40 Kilometer mit knapp 1000 Hm, aber am "Adler Horst" ging es auch vorbei.
Ich habe noch eine Tour gebaut von Salzgitter Bad nach Hahndorf und zurück. In dem Bereich war ich noch nicht. Die Strecke hat 43 Kilometer mit ca. 950 Hm; vielleicht im September, wenn ich noch paar Körner gesammelt habe.


----------



## Lusitano (30. Juli 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> bei 58 Km im Salzgitter Höhenzug sind locker über 1000 Hm zusammengekommen. Unsere Runde im April 2019 hatte 40 Kilometer mit knapp 1000 Hm, aber am "Adler Horst" ging es auch vorbei.
> Ich habe noch eine Tour gebaut von Salzgitter Bad nach Hahndorf und zurück. In dem Bereich war ich noch nicht. Die Strecke hat 43 Kilometer mit ca. 950 Hm; vielleicht im September, wenn ich noch paar Körner gesammelt habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 1090763


820 Hm um genau zu sein. Bei der Strecke sind aber einige flache Verbindungsetappen über Feldwege dabei. Die Strecke geht aber vom Bismarckturm in Salzgitter Bad über den Adler Horst bis nach Westerlinde. Ich kann da schöne Strecken zusammenstellen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Ich kann da schöne Strecken zusammenstellen.


Danke für das Angebot. Nehmen wir sicherlich mal an. In 2015 hat Stevo 1989 / Steven uns das erste mal den Salzgitter Höhenzug als Local näher gebracht. War eine super Runde und anstrengend. Der letzte Anstieg hat uns dann nochmal richtig gefordert.








						die Alten ganz vorn
					

Foto: die Alten ganz vorn - 42.Salzgitterhöhenkamm vom 29.4.15




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2020)




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2020)

Seit dem etwas feuchten Wochenende, gestern und heute zu zweit um Braunschweig auf Tour gewesen. Torsten, heute nochmal deine Runde um die Meinerteiche.






Die Wolkenbildung sah heute und gestern echt super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (5. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bin heute mal die Sommerchallenge 2020 gefahren. Bis Kilometer 24,2, da hat wohl jemand ein Problem mit Bikern?‍♂️


----------



## Tony- (5. August 2020)

Bei Elm oder Asse gehört das Holz aus dem Weg räumen zur Challenge


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Bis Kilometer 24,2, da hat wohl jemand ein Problem mit Bikern


Hallo Dirk. Da hat wohl jemand nichts zu tun gehabt und ein Tageswerk im Elm vollbracht. Spinner gibt es leider immer wieder. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen.
Wie hat Dir die Strecke bis Kilometer 24 gefallen.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bei Elm oder Asse gehört das Holz aus dem Weg räumen zur Challenge


Anton, ich mach die Strecke frei, damit man ohne Absetzen durchkommt und ein Honk legt Stöckchen.


----------



## Tony- (5. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ich mach die Strecke frei, damit man ohne Absetzen durchkommt und ein Honk legt Stöckchen.


Ja ist wie Trolle füttern.. ich lass es vermehrt einfach liegen


----------



## Magic-BS (5. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk. Da hat wohl jemand nichts zu tun gehabt und ein Tageswerk im Elm vollbracht. Spinner gibt es leider immer wieder. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen.
> Wie hat Dir die Strecke bis Kilometer 24 gefallen.
> 
> Anton, ich mach die Strecke frei, damit man ohne Absetzen durchkommt und ein Honk legt Stöckchen.



war bis dahin sehr schön zu fahren, auch wenn einige Stellen arg zu gewachsen waren. Ist wohl schon länger keiner mehr gefahren☝️
???

Umso merkwürdiger mit den Ästen.....sind auf ca. 200 Meter so um die 10 Barrikaden. Die zwei oder waren es drei Bäume am Anfang nicht mit gezählt.

War bestimmt der nette „Hausbesitzer“


----------



## Magic-BS (5. August 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bei Elm oder Asse gehört das Holz aus dem Weg räumen zur Challenge



Das wäre dann ne Aktion von 2-3 Stunden, das war so nicht eingeplant?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Umso merkwürdiger mit den Ästen.....sind auf ca. 200 Meter so um die 10 Barrikaden. Die zwei oder waren es drei Bäume am Anfang nicht mit gezählt.


In welchen Trailabschnitt liegen denn die Stöckchen.



Vielleicht schau ich mir mal am Montag den Trailabschnitt an.


Magic-BS schrieb:


> War bestimmt der nette „Hausbesitzer“


Sicherlich.


----------



## Magic-BS (7. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> In welchen Trailabschnitt liegen denn die Stöckchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1094931
> Vielleicht schau ich mir mal am Montag den Trailabschnitt an.
> 
> Sicherlich.



Auf dem Bild bei Hindernis 1 23.9


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2020)

Dirk, ich war gestern mit dem Renner im Elm und die Strecke vom Tetzelstein nach Königslutter ist wieder frei und macht richtig Laune mit schmalen Reifen auf dem Topaspalt runter zu fahren. Heute früh nochmal mit dem Krad sportiv durch den Elm und meine nächste Radstrecke abgefahren. Reitlingstal hoch war ein Masseauflauf von Radfahrern. So ein Andrang habe ich noch nicht gesehen; höchstens bei einem RTF.
Torsten wieder im Trainingsmodus nach dem Urlaub, damit wir bald gemeinsam die Tankumseerunde starten können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. August 2020)

Gestern hat sich mein Rocket Ron am Hinterrad spontan mit einem Knall verabschiedet und den Riss habe ich noch nicht mal gesehen. Schön geflickt und nach Hause und dort wollte ich auf 2 bar aufpumpen und der zweite Schlauch hat sich in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2020)

Von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück. Heute waren wie nur im kleinen Kreis; wohl alle noch im Urlaub. Die Strecke war eine Einsteigerunde mit 38 Kilometern und 200 Hm und einem Trailsanteil von ca. 16 Kilometern und war alles dabei was das MTB-Herz höher schlagen lässt. Torsten wo hat es euch hin verschlagen?


----------



## GiGuGa (21. August 2020)

Hallo!

Ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich mit euch mithalten kann aber versuchen kann man es gerne.

Danke 

LG Max


----------



## Luisfigo (21. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> War heute auf Testfahrt im Querumer Forst und Veltenhof., da ich mein Kettentrieb erneuern musste. Das große Kettenblatt ist durchgerutsch, da die Zähne voll abgearbeitet waren. Die Kassette lies sich noch einwandfrei schalten, obwohl alle Zahnräder voll ausgearbeitet waren.  Der Zweifachkettentrieb hat mit zwei Ketten, 7000 Km gehalten, echt super.
> Anhang anzeigen 1087906


Zweifach ? Old school


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2020)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Zweifach ? Old school


 das ist wohl auch ein Thema mit vielen Meinungen. Ich möchte zweimal elf nicht mehr missen und ist auch deutlich preiswerter. Der Kettentrieb kostet bei XT ein Drittel von deiner Scram und 400 Euro für Kassette und Kette finde ich schon krass, auch wenn sie gold glänzt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2020)

GiGuGa schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren


Max, kein Problem. Einfach Mailadresse mir per PN schicken und dann wirst Du informiert über unsere Ausfahrten.


GiGuGa schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich mit euch mithalten kann aber versuchen kann man es gerne.


wir lassen keinen zurück und die Streckenlänge wird auch kürzer zum Ende der Saison, damit auch Einsteiger ihren Spaß haben .


----------



## Helmi3b (21. August 2020)

Geht dieses Wochenende was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Geht dieses Wochenende was?


Stefan, ich bin leider raus. Bin in der Eifel.


----------



## Helmi3b (22. August 2020)

Ah viel Spaß dort. Auch ne Runde Nürburgring??
Ich bin heute mal wieder was Längeres, deine GF Heide-Runde gefahren.
Tolle Tour in Summe...Das Stück nach der ICE Strecke war ne Herausforderung.  Ich hab noch nie soviel Brennesseln abbekommen. Wer also wach werden will, da lang....









						Oberhutzel Tour Gifhorner Heide | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 42,4 km | Dauer: 02:28 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Tolle Tour in Summe...


Danke Stefan und freut mich wenn sie Dir gefällt.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Das Stück nach der ICE Strecke war ne Herausforderung. Ich hab noch nie soviel Brennesseln abbekommen.


Da bin ich mir sicher, dass in diesem Bereich die Brennesseln gut wuchern. Da hast Du uns eine schöne Spur frei gefahren.




Helmi3b schrieb:


> Auch ne Runde Nürburgring?


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich habe dran gedacht, da ich in den 80zigern oft da war und ich wollte mal testen, ob man mit mehr als 100 PS, die jugendliche Bestzeit auf 50 PS knacken kann , aber mein Hinterreifen ist am Ende und die Saison wollte ich keine neuen Decken kaufen.


----------



## dahnjell (24. August 2020)

War am WE in St. Andreasberg zu einem Jump & Drop Fahrtechnik Kurs im Bikepark. Hat sich gelohnt. Ich habe nun Lust zu üben - also zu springen.. Kennt daher jemand einen Pumptrack oder zumindest ein paar Tables oder Doubles im Raum GF/WOB/BS? Danke euch.


----------



## Tony- (24. August 2020)

Nich ganz legale Spots würde ich nicht verraten ?
Aber hier kannst du üben bis zum Abwinken;

Bike- und Outdoorpark Bad Salzdetfurth
Schachtstraße, 31162 Bad Salzdetfurth








						Bike- und Outdoorpark Bad Salzdetfurth · Schachtstraße, 31162 Bad Salzdetfurth
					

★★★★★ · Sportanlage




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. August 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> War am WE in St. Andreasberg zu einem Jump & Drop Fahrtechnik Kurs im Bikepark. Hat sich gelohnt. Ich habe nun Lust zu üben - also zu springen.. Kennt daher jemand einen Pumptrack oder zumindest ein paar Tables oder Doubles im Raum GF/WOB/BS? Danke euch.


Die Jumpline in Sankt Andreasberg ist leider alles andere als gut gebaut: die Sprünge hatten früher mal gekickt aber hatten einen merkwürdigen Shape - heute kicken sie garnicht mehr.
Zum Üben ist auf jeden Fall Bad Salzdetfurth zu empfehlen (siehe oben). Hier gibt es sehr gut gebaute Sprünge (der Flowtrail macht auch Spaß). Ansonsten ist der Deister bei Hannover top - aber ein ganz anderes Kaliber.
"Früher" war ich auch in Braunschweig am Nussberg unterwegs (meines Wissens allerdings nicht offiziell).
Hach das waren noch Zeiten:

@Oberhutzel: ich war letzten Samstag auch endlich mal deine Tour im Oderwald nachfahren. Meinst du mit dem "Supertrail" den gut 5km langen Weg entlang der alten Markierungssteine?


----------



## Helmi3b (24. August 2020)

Der Reifen ist echt fertig. Ich war Donnerstag in Oschersleben mit m Auto...die Reifen sind jetzt auch durch.

Und ja, zum Winkel ...ne Spur ist da...man sieht sicher wo ich mit m Rad durch bin... .
Zum Thema Drops und co.
Nussberg in BS ist meiner Ansicht nach ne schöne Adresse gewesen, wie das heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Des Weiteren...bitte selbst entscheiden....Skatepark Wob vielleicht, Isenbüttel hat beim.Kreisel auch einen mit ein paar kleinen Jumps nebendran. Ehmen am alten Bahndamm kennen auch viele, ist aber sehr klein und der Flowtrail ist auch da in der Nähe, findet man über Komoot. Ist aber alles nichts krasses.
Bist du schon im Hahnenklee, Braunlage oder Thale gewesen?


----------



## MirkoW (25. August 2020)

Ist ja geil mal was altes vom Nussberg zu sehen, war Anfang der 2000er auch oft mitm Dirtbike da.
Die Hunter-Line gibts ja leider nicht mehr. Um Mal ein bisschen springen zu üben ist der NB aber auf jeden Fall immernoch gut geeignet finde ich. 
Ist ja auch so halb-legal... Die Stadt hat vor ein paar Jahren Bäume als Begrenzung zu den Gehwegen hingelegt um Unfälle zu verhindern, aber einige Lines sind immernoch schön zu fahren.
Wenn du da öfter mal vorbeischaust findest du bestimmt auch Leute die dir noch mehr und größe Sachen um BS herum zeigen können...


----------



## dahnjell (25. August 2020)

Danke für die vielen, schnellen Antworten und mega Video!! Ich würde mich freuen nicht extra in den Harz zu müssen, daher sind einige eurer Tipps schon prima. Kennt ihr evtl. noch was im Norden. In Richtung Wesendorf hab ich mal gehört soll auch was sein, das wäre mit dem Rad super schnell zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiGuGa (25. August 2020)

Ist für diesen Sonntag eine Tour geplant?


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2020)

GiGuGa schrieb:


> Ist für diesen Sonntag eine Tour geplant?


Bin noch etwas unschlüssig wegen den Wetteraussichten. Sollte ich eine starten geht die Einladung Freitag raus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> ch war Donnerstag in Oschersleben mit m Auto...die Reifen sind jetzt auch durch.


*Stefan*, ich wusste gar nicht, daß man auch mit dem Auto dort fahren kann. Ich war früher paar mal am Wochenende auf Fahrerlehrgang und da sahen die Reifen an den Kanten auch so aus.


dahnjell schrieb:


> Kennt daher jemand einen Pumptrack oder zumindest ein paar Tables oder Doubles im Raum GF/WOB/BS?


Da ich solch technsichen Sachen nicht mit dem MTB fahre ( XC-Rad würde wohl auch zerbrechen), würde ich auch nur Nussberg empfehlen, ggf. noch Lechlumer Holz und kleine Sache bei Brunsrode.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Meinst du mit dem "Supertrail" den gut 5km langen Weg entlang der alten Markierungssteine?


Ich meinte diesen Abschnitt, aber ich schätze wir meinen den gleichen.




... und wie hat Dir die Streckenführung gefallen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Kennt ihr evtl. noch was im Norden.


Hier wären noch zwei Bikeparks, die ich dokumentiert habe.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich meinte diesen Abschnitt, aber ich schätze wir meinen den gleichen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1105038
> ... und wie hat Dir die Streckenführung gefallen.


Danke für den Tipp, der trail war gut (die Sprünge sind inzwischen leider alle kaputt). Es waren noch zwei weitere gute Abfahrten dabei – dummerweise war ich mit dem Enduro hardtail unterwegs: das war etwas viel Fahrrad für die doch sehr Schotter lastige Tour. 
So habe ich wenigstens mal den Oderwald weiter richtung Süden erkunden können   Im direkten Vergleich finde ich sz Lichtenberg oder insbesondere die  Asse aber doch wesentlich reizvoller (im Sinne von: Spaß pro Meter).

Hier meine Empfehlung für die Asse:








						Fahrradtour | Fahrradtour | Komoot
					

Max hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 20,1 km | Dauer: 02:01 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dahnjell (25. August 2020)

Danke Oberhutzel! Das bei Mörse bzw. Ehmen kenne ich. Das in WOB schaue ich mir mal an.

@kalle, ich habe die Asse in punkto Spaß pro Meter in diesem ungewöhnlichen Jahr auch sehr lieb gewonnen. Ich bin schon 1000hm dort gefahren ohne doppelte Strecken. Deine Empfehlung sieht nach einer guten Auswahl aus!


----------



## MirkoW (26. August 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, der trail war gut (die Sprünge sind inzwischen leider alle kaputt). Es waren noch zwei weitere gute Abfahrten dabei – dummerweise war ich mit dem Enduro hardtail unterwegs: das war etwas viel Fahrrad für die doch sehr Schotter lastige Tour.
> So habe ich wenigstens mal den Oderwald weiter richtung Süden erkunden können   Im direkten Vergleich finde ich sz Lichtenberg oder insbesondere die  Asse aber doch wesentlich reizvoller (im Sinne von: Spaß pro Meter).
> 
> Hier meine Empfehlung für die Asse:
> ...



Zum Trail fahren ist die Asse super. Deutlich besser als alles andere hier. Seit dem Anfang des Jahres der kleine "Bikepark" zerstört wurde gibt es aber leider auch dort keine sinnvollen Sprünge zum üben mehr...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. August 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Danke Oberhutzel! Das bei Mörse bzw. Ehmen kenne ich. Das in WOB schaue ich mir mal an.
> 
> @kalle, ich habe die Asse in punkto Spaß pro Meter in diesem ungewöhnlichen Jahr auch sehr lieb gewonnen. Ich bin schon 1000hm dort gefahren ohne doppelte Strecken. Deine Empfehlung sieht nach einer guten Auswahl aus!


Über 1000hm ohne doppelung in der Asse? Da bin ich neugierig! hast du einen Track?



MirkoW schrieb:


> Zum Trail fahren ist die Asse super. Deutlich besser als alles andere hier. Seit dem Anfang des Jahres der kleine "Bikepark" zerstört wurde gibt es aber leider auch dort keine sinnvollen Sprünge zum üben mehr...


Dort waren leider auch Stöckchen-Leger unterwegs. Auf der Südseite Nähe des Schachts wurden nun ein paar gute Anlieger gebaut


----------



## Lusitano (26. August 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Jumpline in Sankt Andreasberg ist leider alles andere als gut gebaut: die Sprünge hatten früher mal gekickt aber hatten einen merkwürdigen Shape - heute kicken sie garnicht mehr.
> Zum Üben ist auf jeden Fall Bad Salzdetfurth zu empfehlen (siehe oben). Hier gibt es sehr gut gebaute Sprünge (der Flowtrail macht auch Spaß). Ansonsten ist der Deister bei Hannover top - aber ein ganz anderes Kaliber.
> "Früher" war ich auch in Braunschweig am Nussberg unterwegs (meines Wissens allerdings nicht offiziell).
> Hach das waren noch Zeiten:
> ...


Geile Video, Voll Retro


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Im direkten Vergleich finde ich sz Lichtenberg oder insbesondere die Asse aber doch wesentlich reizvoller (im Sinne von: Spaß pro Meter).


Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, aber man sollte mal dagewesen sein und der Elm bietet sicherlich noch mehr als die Asse oder SZ, denn dort kann man locker ein vielfaches an Trails abfahren.
Deine Asserunde , deckt ja fast alles ab, was die Asse zu bieten hat und für den Elm braucht man doch etwas mehr Zeit. Unsere Ost-West-Ost-Durchquerung z.B. deckt nur ein kleinen Teil vom Elm ab.








						Route: West-Ost-West Elmdurchquerung
					

West-Ost-West Elmdurchquerung - Länge: 71.47 km - Höhenunterschied: 769 hm - Ort: Sickte, Niedersachsen, Deutschland




					www.bikemap.net
				



Die Anstiege im Elm kann man auch besser variieren, ob man lieber moderate Anstiege fahren möchte oder Kette links.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2020)

GiGuGa schrieb:


> Ist für diesen Sonntag eine Tour geplant?


Einladung ist raus. Wetter sollte passen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hier meine Empfehlung für die Asse:


Hier ein kurzes Video von der Asse im August 2017. Bei der Tour aus Braunschweig sind wir auch ein Teil deiner Runde gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. August 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Umso merkwürdiger mit den Ästen.....sind auf ca. 200 Meter so um die 10 Barrikaden. Die zwei oder waren es drei Bäume am Anfang nicht mit gezählt.
> 
> War bestimmt der nette „Hausbesitzer“


*Dirk*, wir waren heute im Elm und die Tour habe ich so gelegt, dass wir da vorbeigefahren sind. Mit sechs Leuten waren die Hindernisse schnell weg und der Aufbau hat sicherlich länger gedauert , aber so ein Verbindungweg muss frei sein, denn sonst muss man ein höllischen Umweg fahren, um vom Nordosten Richtung Westen fahren zu können. Ein Baum liegt noch quer; könnte ggf. umfahren werden. Mit Werkzeug wäre er jetzt weg.
Heute musste ich auf den 63 Kilometern mit ca. 730 Höhenmeter wieder alles geben, denn die Jungs waren super drauf. Nicht zu halten, die sind wie die Raketen die Anstiege hoch. Ich werde alt. Da ich mit Fahren beschäftigt war gibt es von mir keine Bilder, aber Lukas konnte zwei am Anstieg schießen und da sieht man wie der Guide bremst.






Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Helmi3b (30. August 2020)

Sieht sehr gut aus, da habt ihr bestes Wetter gehabt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Video von der Asse im August 2017. Bei der Tour aus Braunschweig sind wir auch ein Teil deiner Runde gefahren.


Schaut gut aus. Ihr seid ja eine Riesen Truppe gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (31. August 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Dirk*, wir waren heute im Elm und die Tour habe ich so gelegt, dass wir da vorbeigefahren sind. Mit sechs Leuten waren die Hindernisse schnell weg und der Aufbau hat sicherlich länger gedauert , aber so ein Verbindungweg muss frei sein, denn sonst muss man ein höllischen Umweg fahren, um vom Nordosten Richtung Westen fahren zu können. Ein Baum liegt noch quer; könnte ggf. umfahren werden. Mit Werkzeug wäre er jetzt weg.
> Heute musste ich auf den 63 Kilometern mit ca. 730 Höhenmeter wieder alles geben, denn die Jungs waren super drauf. Nicht zu halten, die sind wie die Raketen die Anstiege hoch. Ich werde alt. Da ich mit Fahren beschäftigt war gibt es von mir keine Bilder, aber Lukas konnte zwei am Anstieg schießen und da sieht man wie der Guide bremst.
> Anhang anzeigen 1107827
> Anhang anzeigen 1107828
> Schönes Restwochenende.


Ja sehr cool, mal schauen wie lang der Weg dann frei bleibt bzw. welche Besonderheiten da dann zukünftig auf uns warten.

Muss denn der Guide im mit großem Abstand vorweg fahren......das Bild zeigt mir eher, dass als Team gefahren wurde.?


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> mal schauen wie lang der Weg dann frei bleibt


Wir sind mehr und wenn alle mal Hand anlegen wird man die Lust verlieren sich so viel Mühe zu geben die Strecken zu verbauen.


Magic-BS schrieb:


> Muss denn der Guide im mit großem Abstand vorweg fahren......das Bild zeigt mir eher, dass als Team gefahren wurde.


Nein, aber unsere stürmische Jugend bedarf einer kurzen Ansage und wenn man in die falsche Richtung fährt, weil der Guide noch nicht an der Abbiegung ist, muss halt zurückfahren , aber danach sind wir im Team gefahren  und an paar Stellen konnten sie ihren Ehrgeiz ja freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, da habt ihr bestes Wetter gehabt.


Stefan, heute auch wieder. Wir waren nochmal sportiv im Elm; heute lief es besser. Einmal rauf und runter. 45 km und 470 Hm und noch 19 km An- u. Abreise. Alles super trocken und schön zu fahren. Dank an meine Begleitung; Adolfo, Morris und natürlich Nico. Er blieb immer dran, mit einer 180er Enduro , bei fast einem 19er Schnitt. Die Dienstagrunde werde ich jetzt etwas kürzer gestalten, denn um 20:30 ist es dunkel.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Ihr seid ja eine Riesen Truppe gewesen


Stimmt; 11 Leute. Dieses Jahr leider max. 10, aber wir waren auch schon mal 17.


----------



## Lusitano (2. September 2020)

Hallo Jungs,
würde gern mal mitfahren. Wann fahrt ihr immer? Gibt es da feste Termin und wo wird gestartet.

Gruß von Lusitano


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> würde gern mal mitfahren.


Kein Problem. Einfach deine Mailadresse als PN zu mir und ich füge dich in den Verteiler mit ein und Du wirst dann informiert wann wir starten. Der IBC Thread ist nur als Werbung für unsere Ausfahrten gedacht, damit man als Aussenstehender mitbekommt, dass es eine MTB-Gruppe in Braunschweig gibt und nicht nur durch Mundpropaganda.


----------



## dahnjell (3. September 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Über 1000hm ohne doppelung in der Asse? Da bin ich neugierig! hast du einen Track?











						Radfahren | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Daniel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,4 km | Dauer: 03:06 Std




					www.komoot.de
				








						Log In | Strava
					






					www.strava.com
				




Es war aber mind. eine Sackgasse dabei. Von daher passt dein Best-of schon ganz gut. Vorher noch nie befahren und lohnenswert fällt mir gerade ein war auf jeden Fall der Weg über die Wiese nördlich der Schachtanlage. Tolle Aussicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Radfahren | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
> 
> 
> Daniel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,4 km | Dauer: 03:06 Std
> ...


Danke fürs teilen, schaue ich mir an.


----------



## Tony- (3. September 2020)

Wenn man die Tour noch mal berechnen lässt kommen 740 hm dabei raus, hätte ich auch so eingeschätzt bei 35 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dahnjell (3. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wenn man die Tour noch mal berechnen lässt kommen 740 hm dabei raus, hätte ich auch so eingeschätzt bei 35 km



Was meinst du mit neu berechnen? Bei Strava habe ich gerade die Höhenmeterkorrektur genutzt, dabei wurden die 922 auf 965Hm korrigiert...


----------



## Tony- (3. September 2020)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit neu berechnen? Bei Strava habe ich gerade die Höhenmeterkorrektur genutzt, dabei wurden die 922 auf 965Hm korrigiert...


Wenn man die Tour neu plant. Aber Software kann eh nur Höhenlinien zählen und daraus was ableiten.
Barometrischer Höhenmesser in meinem Wahoo z.B. ist da genauer. Komme bei einer 19Km Tour auf 330hm und bei einer 27km Tour auf 500hm auf den üblichen Trails, die du auch gefahren bist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. September 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Über 1000hm ohne doppelung in der Asse? Da bin ich neugierig! hast du einen Track?


Ich habe auch mal eine Strecke in der Asse gebaut und alle mir bekannten Trails eingebaut, die ich kenne und so zusammengestellt, dass man nur an Kreuzungspunkten was doppelt fährt. Da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe, werde ich diese mal antesten und sollte es klappen, mal auf Komoot hochladen. Die Strecke hat 34 Kilometer und nach Basecamp 800 Hm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. September 2020)

Heute waren wir mal in Richtung Wolfsburg unterwegs. Die Trails waren alle noch gut zu fahren, aber von rollen kann man nicht mehr sprechen.



Die Strecke hat knapp 51 Kilometer mit ca. 300 Hm und einen Trail- u. Wiesenanteil von etwa 12 Kilometer.



Schweres Gerät von Ella und Porto als Gentleman. Leichtes Grinsen auf den Lippen und Ella nimmt locker die 9 Kilo.



Paar tierische Hindernisse bei Wendhausen. Leider war der etwas technische Trail bei Mörse durch Waldarbeiten z.T. zerstört und man musste ein wenig den Trailverlauf suchen.



Dank an meine Begleitung und ggf. am Dienstag nochmal um Braunschweig. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. September 2020)

Hallo Jungs. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. Ich musste ja mein Hinterreifen auf tupeless umrüsten weil die Decke vom Rocket Ron für tupeless vorgesehen ist und so stramm auf der DT Swissfelge sitzt, dass ich mir schon zwei Schläuche eingeklemmt habe.
Ich habe jetzt Schwalbe Felgenband neu draufgezogen und ein DT-Swiss Ventil eingesetzt, aber leider habe ich immer noch im Ventilbereich ein leichten Luftverlust, sodaß nach einem Tag die Luft raus ist. Die Flüssigkeit ist auch von Schwalbe. Sie sollte doch eigentlich den leichten Luftverlust am Ventil abdichten, aber keine Milch tritt aus.


----------



## Sirius6 (13. September 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. Ich musste ja mein Hinterreifen auf tupeless umrüsten weil die Decke vom Rocket Ron für tupeless vorgesehen ist und so stramm auf der DT Swissfelge sitzt, dass ich mir schon zwei Schläuche eingeklemmt habe.
> Ich habe jetzt Schwalbe Felgenband neu draufgezogen und ein DT-Swiss Ventil eingesetzt, aber leider habe ich immer noch im Ventilbereich ein leichten Luftverlust, sodaß nach einem Tag die Luft raus ist. Die Flüssigkeit ist auch von Schwalbe. Sie sollte doch eigentlich den leichten Luftverlust am Ventil abdichten, aber keine Milch tritt aus.


Handfest gezogen oder noch Mal nach gezogen mit nem Schlüssel das Ventil ?

Ansonsten geht auch noch die Ghetto Methode,alten Schlauch nehmen und rund um das Ventil (einen Tick mehr als Felgenbreite) raus schneiden. Und das Ventil einsetzen . Sollte auch gehen 
Vorher das Talkum Puder entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. September 2020)

Hallo Christian. Danke für die Info. Ich bin jetzt schon zweimal mit dem Hinterrad gefahren und nach mehrmaligen aufpumpen hält der Druck; knapp 0,2 Bar am Tag. Ich hoffe es bleibt so. Ich habe jetzt 60ml Milch eingefüllt. Sollte man mehr machen?


----------



## NuriB (14. September 2020)

Anfangs verliert der Reifen oft noch schnell Luft, das legt sich mit der Zeit allerdings. Notfalls könntest du nochmal 30ml nachkippen. Spätestens dann sollte es hinhauen.


----------



## Sirius6 (14. September 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Christian. Danke für die Info. Ich bin jetzt schon zweimal mit dem Hinterrad gefahren und nach mehrmaligen aufpumpen hält der Druck; knapp 0,2 Bar am Tag. Ich hoffe es bleibt so. Ich habe jetzt 60ml Milch eingefüllt. Sollte man mehr machen?


Habe jetzt diverse Reifenkombis mit Felgen gehabt selbst welche von Cube die wirklich nicht berühmt sind für ihre Dichtigkeit, verwende immer mehr als vorgeben an Dichtmilch . Mache auch keine Dichtigkeits Prüfung mehr mit Seifenwasser ,habe festgestellt das durch die Seife die Milch nicht so gerne in die Wulst läuft zum abdichten ... Desweiteren beim neuen Aufziehen auf grob 3 Bar auf Pumpen und im Anschluss den reifen schütteln und in mehrfach aufdotzen lassen wie nen Flummi


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2020)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> verwende immer mehr als vorgeben an Dichtmilch


Ok. Werde ich später nochmal nachlegen. Andere Sache; warst lange nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## Sirius6 (15. September 2020)

Ich glaube nicht jeder findet es gut, zumindest gab es das letzte mal Diskussion in der Whatsapp Gruppe. 
Wenn niemand was dagegen hat würde ich mal ab Rote Wiese mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2020)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> gab es das letzte mal Diskussion in der Whatsapp Gruppe


Ich habe damit kein Problem und die kleinen Stichelein muss man halt locker nehmen. 


Sirius6 schrieb:


> würde ich mal ab Rote Wiese mal wieder mitfahren


Christian dann bis Du nächstes mal dabei. Vielleicht fahren wir nochmal in die Asse.
War heute mit dem Renner nochmal ein wenig Cruisen um Rieseberg und Elm. Bei dem Wetter muss man nochmal auf dem Renner sein. Bald vorbei mit "Kurz".








						Mit dem Gravel oder Renner am Rieseberg und Elm vorbei | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 70,3 km | Dauer: 02:49 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Sirius6 (15. September 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe damit kein Problem und die kleinen Stichelein muss man halt locker nehmen.
> 
> Christian dann bis Du nächstes mal dabei. Vielleicht fahren wir nochmal in die Asse.
> War heute mit dem Renner nochmal ein wenig Cruisen um Rieseberg und Elm. Bei dem Wetter muss man nochmal auf dem Renner sein. Bald vorbei mit "Kurz".
> ...


Gegen Sticheleien hab ich nix,die gibt es zurück am Berg ? 
Asse war ich noch nicht mit meiner kleinen xD


----------



## Helmi3b (15. September 2020)

Ich hab das Wetter letzte Woche Freitag nochmal genutzt.
Wer das mal fahren will. Abends sind kaum Leute unterwegs und dann geht auch ne schnelle Tour.








						Ilsenburg-Brocken-Ilsenburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 29,7 km | Dauer: 02:39 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Sirius6 (15. September 2020)

Wann wäre denn Rote Wiese wieder dran ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2020)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn Rote Wiese wieder dran ?


Wollte für den 20.9.2020 eine Tour anbieten.
Heute sind wir nochmal vom "Löwengarten" im Prinzenpark gestartet. Die 36 Kilometer und 170 Hm haben wir noch im Hellen geschafft. Bei dem trockenem Boden sind die Räder nochmal ordentlich gerollt. Damit ist es wohl bald vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2020)

Hatte ich vergessen. Ich habe die Strecke heute mal auf Komoot hochgeladen.








						Trailrunde um Hordorf Querum Moorhüttensee | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,0 km | Dauer: 01:49 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2020)

Nach den über 100 Km gestern, bin ich heute einige Trails im Norden locker abgefahren wo paar Wartungsarbeiten nach den letzten Stürmen nötig waren.


----------



## manuelo (18. September 2020)

Da schau mal Einer an. Da klickt man mal ein wenig durchs Forum und findet einen fast 200 Seiten langen BS-MTB-Thread. Ich und mein Rad lassen mal Grüße da. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal oder hat sich wahrscheinlich schon mal gesehen.

PS: Gerüchten zu folge gibt es auch eine WhatsApp Gruppe. Kann da jemand Leute einladen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2020)

manuelo schrieb:


> Ich und mein Rad lassen mal Grüße da.


Danke.


manuelo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal oder hat sich wahrscheinlich schon mal gesehen.


Einfach mal dabei sein. Wie dies geht habe ich ja schon hier beschrieben.


manuelo schrieb:


> Gerüchten zu folge gibt es auch eine WhatsApp Gruppe. Kann da jemand Leute einladen?


 so was gibt es.
Wir waren gestern nochmal zu siebt um den Mascheroder Forst und obwohl ich schon sehr viel kenne, hat Stefan mir doch nochmal eine neue Wegvariente gezeigt. Leider hatte Stefan gegen Ende noch ein Platten und hat das Rad nach Hause schieben müssen und ich habe die Gruppe zum Zielpunkt zurückgeführt. Die Nachmittagrunden werden leider bald zum Nightride, denn gestern war ich in der Dämmerung zu Hause.
Die Welt ist wieder klein, denn auf der Rückfahrt hat eine Rennradtruppe unseren Weg gekreuzt und bei der Schranke am Brodweg überholt uns bei 35km/h; Bene.


----------



## ThomasBS (18. September 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schranke am Brodweg überholt uns bei 35km/h; Bene.


Der Brodweg ist doch 30er Zone ? Immer diese Rennradfahrer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2020)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Immer diese Rennradfahrer.


Schlimm die Jungs und müssen uns mit ihren schmalen Reifen auch noch zeigen wer auf dem Aspalt vorn fährt.


----------



## Sirius6 (18. September 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schlimm die Jungs und müssen uns mit ihren schmalen Reifen auch noch zeigen wer auf dem Aspalt vorn fährt.


Alles unter 2,3Zoll ist nen Gravel Reifen ???


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2020)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Alles unter 2,3Zoll ist nen Gravel Reifen ???


Sind meine MTBs alles Gravel.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Einsteigerunde aus dem Mascheroder- u. Lechlumer Holz zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung und alle super durchgehalten und bei dem Boden konnten wir es gut rollen lassen. Unser Gruppenfotograf im Lechlumer Holz war zufällig mit Thomas bekannt. Klein ist mal wieder die Welt.



 Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. am Dienstag nochmal eine Runde um Braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusitano (20. September 2020)

manuelo schrieb:


> Da schau mal Einer an. Da klickt man mal ein wenig durchs Forum und findet einen fast 200 Seiten langen BS-MTB-Thread. Ich und mein Rad lassen mal Grüße da. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal oder hat sich wahrscheinlich schon mal gesehen.
> 
> PS: Gerüchten zu folge gibt es auch eine WhatsApp Gruppe. Kann da jemand Leute einladen?Anhang anzeigen 1118367


Hi Manuelo, ist mir auch so gegangen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hi Manuelo, ist mir auch so gegangen.


Schön daß Ihr uns gefunden habt  und die Werbung für unsere Ausfahrten im IBC hat ein wenig gefruchtet, denn sonst findet man uns nur, wenn jemand jemand kennt.
Sehr schöne Furt. Wo findet man sowas.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2020)

Habe mal ins Fotoarchiv geschaut und dieses Bild aus dem Februar 2017 gefunden. Da hatte wir auch Wasser satt.


----------



## Lusitano (21. September 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schön daß Ihr uns gefunden habt  und die Werbung für unsere Ausfahrten im IBC hat ein wenig gefruchtet, denn sonst findet man uns nur, wenn jemand jemand kennt.
> Sehr schöne Furt. Wo findet man sowas.


Diese Furt ist die Ilse Querung von 38835 Stötterlingen komment in Richtung Kleiner Fallstein. Der Höhenzug Kleiner Fallstein bei Hornburg hat einige sehr schöne Trails zu bieten. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Unterwegs gibt es auch etwas Kunst und Grenzdokumentationen. Tourstart auf dem Parkplatz vom Freibad in Hornburg


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2020)

Lusitano schrieb:


> lse Querung von 38835 Stötterlingen komment in Richtung Kleiner Fallstein


Danke für die Info . Ich habe mal eine Rennradtour geplant von Braunschweig nach Treseburg und am zweiten Tag zurück und die Rücktour geht bei Osterwieck vorbei. Da habe ich die Strecke einfach mal kurz umgelegt.
Bei der Wasserpassage war die Tour im Februar 2017. Die fehlende Blätter haben mich stutzig gemacht.Sorry.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. September 2020)

Sind von unserer Dienstagrunde zurück. Bestes Wetter und nochmal in "Kurz", obwohl es gegen Ende frisch wurde. In den letzten Trailabschnitten war es auch schon gut düster und jetzt nur noch mit Licht. Dank an alle die dabei waren und schön dass Manuel auch gleich mit am Start war.



noch einen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit erlebt.


Nächsten Dienstagrunde im Oktober halt mal ein Nightride. Die Strecke heute hatte 35 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm und ein Trailanteil von ca. 10 Kilometern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. September 2020)

Wir sind zurück von der Gifhornrunde. Ich hatte leider einen kleinen Verfahrer; deshalb waren die 64 Kilometer, dann doch 68 km und ca. 275 Höhenmeter. Dank an Adolfo und Jonas für eure Tourbegleitung und Jonas war alles Neuland und Gifhorn kann man unterschätzen, denn dort findet man einiges an Trails. Durch den sandigen Boden gab es auf denTrails kein Matsch und alles gut zu fahren, aber es kostet doch mehr Körner, als bei dem Betonboden in der letzten Zeit.



Die Runde ging auch am Heidesee vorbei, doch der See ist weg und nur noch Wiese und ein Steg erinnert noch, dass da mal Wasser war. Der Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil lag bei ca. 25 Kilometern+.
Schönes Restwochenende und die nächsten Nordrunden werden etwas kürzer.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. September 2020)

Das war ein coole Runde 👍 danke Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. September 2020)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das war ein coole Runde


Danke Adolfo. Raum Gifhorn hat einiges an Trails zu bieten, aber nach den knapp 70 Kilometern war bei mir aber die Luft raus.
Die sonnigen Tage nochmal zu zweit genutzt und jetzt ist wieder alles schön trocken.



Heute nochmal paar Wartungsarbeiten gemeinsam gemacht, bei Buche ist man ein wenig am Kämpfen, aber manchmal reicht ein Schnitt und zu zweit ist es dann auch wieder frei.



Einige Herbstblumen sind auf den Feldern noch schön am blühen.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (30. September 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich wohne auch in Braunschweig und bewege mich meistens ab Prinzenpark Richtung klein Schöppenstedt oder Sonntags auch mal bis zum Elm.
Würde mich auch gerne mal einer Tour anschließen um neue Trails kennenzulernen.
Vor allem wäre ich sehr gerne dabei, wenn die Insider hier die coolsten Trails in der Asse oder im Harz oder um Braunschweig herum zeigen.
Gibt es ne Trailsammlung hier wo man Vorschläge bekommt für Trails?
Hier meine 3 Lieblingstouren:
Feierabendrunde Riddagshausen
Trail Elm Runde
Eckertalrunde
--> hierzu auch schöne Fotos in der Galerie:


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> sem Sommer
> Fotos meines Radon Jealous AL 8.0 auf einer wu



VG
Thomas


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Würde mich auch gerne mal einer Tour anschließen um neue Trails kennenzulernen.


Kein Problem. Deine Mailadresse als PN schicken und ich nehme dich in den Verteiler mit auf.


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> die coolsten Trails in der Asse


...wollte ich dieses Jahr ggf. nochmal machen. Braunschweig sowieso und Harz haben wir auch Jungs, die sowas mal anbieten, aber oft auch sehr technisch.


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Trailsammlung hier wo man Vorschläge bekommt für Trails?


Gibt es natürlich nicht, denn wir wollen euch ja animieren in der Gruppe zu fahren. Unter nachfolgenden Link, habe ich für Werbezwecke manche Strecken hochgeladen, um euch auch zu zeigen was wir z.B. bei meinen Touren so fahren. Bei mir darf man vor Brennezellen keine Angst haben.








						Oberhutzel
					






					www.komoot.de
				



Unter meinem Profil habe ich auch noch Strecken unter bikemap, aber da kann ich nicht mehr gewährleisten, dass die Strecken nach mehreren Jahren noch so fahrbar sind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Komme bei einer 19Km Tour auf 330hm und bei einer 27km Tour auf 500hm


Hallo Anton. Ich war heute auch in der Asse, um mal eine Komplettrunde dort zu bauen. Heute habe ich mal mir bekannte Trails ausprobiert und den ersten Teil meiner 32 Kilometerrunde abgefahren und jetzt auch die Traileinstiege angepasst. Auf meinen 20 Kilometern waren es schon 630 Hm. Die Anstiege in der Asse sind schon zum Teil sehr krass.






Den Trailabschnitt unterhalb von Wittmar muss man anders rum fahren, denn da sind schöne Anleger gebaut wurden und ein Table war dabei.



Ich bin aus Gross Denkte gestartet und über den Trail zum Falkenheim rein und weiter knapp den Philosophenweg rauf und weiter zum Sportplatz. Bei dem Einstieg zum Trailanstieg zur Asseburg nach einer krassen Rampe, wo ich die Umfahrung zu spät erkannt habe und absteigen musste, hab ich eine Gruppe MTBler getroffen.



Einer von den Jungs war sehr motivierend, denn nach seiner zynischen Bemerkung, sollte ich wohl lieber nicht in der Asse fahren. Zitat " Wenn Du an der Stelle schiebst. Viel Spaß in der Asse". Schönen Gruss " danach ging es ohne schieben; waren aber auch keine 30+% Steigung mehr dabei"  und wenn Du mal so alt bist wie ich, mal schauen ob es an der Stelle bei Dir auch noch klappt.
Die Haupttrails waren alle super zu fahren, aber manche mir bekannte Nebentrails waren immer noch etwas feucht und gingen nur bergab. Ich glaube wenn die Strecke komplett ist, werden es sicherlich deutlich über 800 Hm.


----------



## Tony- (3. Oktober 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Auf meinen 20 Kilometern waren es schon 630 Hm


Moin Martin, Interessant.. hier habe ich mal auf 27Km 500Hm Geschafft. Je öfter man Quer zum Hügel fährt desto mehr HM pro KM sammeln sich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> hier habe ich mal auf 27Km 500Hm Geschafft


*Anton*, das sieht aber nach mehr aus. Komoot ermittelt glaube ich nach Höhenlinien die Höhenmeter und nicht barometrisch wie mein Navi und dadurch die geringere Höhenmeterzahl. Ich glaube dein Navi hat bei der Tour mehr angezeigt. Bin dann mal gespannt wenn die Tour komplett ist und was Komoot dann raus bekommt. Deine Tour nachzufahren ist aber nicht ganz einfach bei dem hin und her; kann man sich schnell verfahren. Bei meinen Touren, die ich hochlade, versuche Schnittpunkte zu vermeiden und bei der Assetour sollte es nur eine Überschneidung geben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Oktober 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Braunschweigumrundung aus dem Süden durch. Dank an meine Begleitung , dass ihr dabei wart. 




Das Wetter war super und bei 11 Grad und Sonne war es mal wieder eine schöne Oktoberausfahrt. Die Strecke ging über stadtnahe Trails um Braunschweig.









Die Strecke hatte 42 Kilometer mit ca. 220 Hm und einen Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 15 Kilometern.







Schönes sonniges Restwochenende.




__





						Album 137.Braunschweigumrundung - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Oktober 2020)

Die letzte Woche im Norden unterwegs gewesen. Bis heute waren die Trails alle super zu fahren. Mal sehen wie das Wetter am Dienstag wird, die Ausichten sind ja ein wenig durchwachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvMatterhorn (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich war auch mal wieder auf Tour.

Letztes Wochenende nach fast 9 Jahren das erste mal in der Asse gewesen, vorher auch noch nicht mal zu Fuß.
Ist ja ein Traum - werde hier regelmäßig wiederkommen. Vor allem die zwar kurzen aber knackig-spaßigen Trailabschnitte sind genial. Und die Aussicht Richtung Brocken - traumhaft:





Heute meinen Harzer "HomeTrail" zur Eckertalsperre gefahren. Nach einigen Monaten mal wieder. Es ist einfach jedes mal schon ein landschaftliches Erlebnis, dazu ein schwieriger aber schöner Anstieg von Bad Harzburg, eine interessante Trailige Runde um den Stausee und danach etwas abwärts "ballern".

Aber sehr eklige Bedingungen heute - alles nass und glitschig. 




Mein Kumpel der zum ersten mal dabei war und sonst eher Feldwege fährt hat sich aber wacker geschlagen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Oktober 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel der zum ersten mal dabei war und sonst eher Feldwege fährt hat sich aber wacker geschlagen.


 
Mit meiner Bereifung hätte ich bei dem Untergrund im Harz auch zu kämpfen gehabt, deshalb war ich auch nicht nochmal in der Asse, um meine Runde auszufahren. Im Flachland kann ich bei Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph bleiben, denn bei steileren Abfahrten müsste ich wohl Nobby Nic vorn fahren, um noch Grip zu haben.


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> das erste mal in der Asse gewesen


Auch schönes Foto von der Asse über Wittmar. Wetter hat ja gepasst. 


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Vor allem die zwar kurzen aber knackig-spaßigen Trailabschnitte sind genial.


Stimmt, aber bei Nässe noch schwieriger zu befahren als der Elm und von Rollen kann man leider nicht mehr sprechen und ist dann bei Matsch eher "Krampf".


----------



## TvMatterhorn (19. Oktober 2020)

Hab neuerdings vorne den Maxxis Ardent drauf statt der Nobby Performance - sind denke ich aufgrund der Gummimischung besser. Erbringt bei den Verhältnissen aber auch kein Wunder.
Hinten noch die schlechten Nobby Nic "Performance" - werde sie bald ebenfalls austauschen aber Grip am Hinterrad war wenig vorhanden.
Aber hast recht, bei dieser Nässe haben die etwas technischen Passagen im Harz nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## chris-roll (20. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen.
Ich war gestern ebenfalls im Harz ab Bad Harzburg und kann die Eindrücke von TvMatterhorn teilen. Endlich mal wieder schön im Matsch spielen und die freien Wege sowie die mystische Stimmung des Harzes genießen. Insbesondere Salzstieg (Rinnsal im unteren Teil) und Radautal sind gut durchgeweicht, sodass ich aktuell nicht mal mehr Nobby Nic (Tour) empfehlen würde. 
Eher Trail/ All Mountain oder bei eMTB gar Enduro-Pneus á la Conti Baron bzw. Maxxis Forekaster / Minion oder Schwalbe MagicMary / BigBetty sind mit der nötigen Sicherheit versehen.
Das kostet ordentlich Körner, macht aber mit der passenden Fahrtechnik mehr Spaß bergab.

Apropos Fahrtechnik , wer am kommenden Wochenende noch Spaß im Freien sucht...
Wir haben noch ein paar Plätze in unseren Technikkursen bei *TRATILTECH MOUNTAINBIKING* frei.
LEVEL 1 Basis Kurs am Samstag gefolgt vom LEVEL 2 Advanced Kurs am Sonntag bieten euch die richtige Portion Fahrsicherheit und schult alle notwendigen Techniken (Grundposition, Blickführung, Balance, Kurventechnik, Bremsdosierung und - verzögerung, Absteigen am Berg, Pedalkick). 
Ihr profitiert jedoch ebenso durch den Besuch von nur einem Modul.

Gern würde ich euch am Samstag begrüßen, denn ich bin einer der Guides, die euch die Skills vermitteln dürfen. 
Also los gehts und buchen. Insbesondere Level 2 hat noch Kapazitäten frei:
_





						LEVEL 2 - Aufbau - TRAILTECH Mountainbiking
					

Das LEVEL 2 AUFBAU-Seminar: Dieser Aufbaukurs knüpft an das LEVEL 1 BASIS-Seminar an. In diesem Tageskurs konzentrieren wir uns auf Techniken, die für das Fahren und Bewältigen von etwas anspruchsvolleren Geländeformen und Trails von Bedeutung sind. Basistechniken werden direkt im Gelände...




					www.trailtech.de
				



_
Beste Grüße von meiner Seite
Chris TrailGusto


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Oktober 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> die etwas technischen Passagen im Harz


... stehe ich leider auf Kriegsfuß, mit der Fahrtechnik. 


chris-roll schrieb:


> Apropos Fahrtechnik , wer am kommenden Wochenende noch Spaß im Freien sucht...


Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.  Hatte ich schon länger mal vor, aber schiebe es vor mir her. Fahr ja eher selten im Harz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2020)

Wir sind von unserem Nightride zurück. Dank an Andre, Morris,Nico und Thomas für eure Begleitung. Das Wetter war nochmal bombe; 16° und die Trails überwiegend trocken, sodaß man es nochmal rollen lassen konnte und im Dunkeln ein Schnitt über 18Km/h bei einem Trailanteil von über 50% war ganz ordentlich und dabei alle heile geblieben. 



Eine große MTB-Gruppe, die uns Höhe Wolfenbüttel entgegengekommen sind  haben das Wetter auch nochmal genutzt. Ich schätze mal sie waren zu acht. Bis gegebenenfalls Sonntag, da sollen es noch bis zu 19 Grad werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2020)

Wir sind von unserer Nordrunde zurück. Heute sind wir wieder in Waggum gestartet. Dank an euch, dass ihr bei dem Wetter nochmal so zahlreich dabei wart. Die Strecke hatte 45 Kilomter mit 200 Hm und einen Trail- u. Wiesenpfadnateil von 15+ Kilometern, doch gefühlt waren es wohl mehr.


Die Trails waren trotz der letzten Regenfälle super zu fahren; selbst überrascht. Die Räder sind nochmal gut gerollt und heute eine homogene Truppe am Start.





Die 45 Kilometer in 2:30 abgerockt. Hat wieder super Spaß gemacht gemeinsam mit euch zu fahren und war sicherlich wieder Neuland dabei.







Paar Anstiege waren dabei und ein schöner Kommentar " Du nimmst alles mit"; ich versuche es.



Paar Bilder sind noch in meinem Album.




__





						Album 138. Abbesbüttel-Meiner Teiche-Bechtsbüttel
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Ella gute Besserung und halt beim nächsten mal wieder mit im Start. Du hättest heute weibliche Unterstützung gehabt.
Schönes Restwochenende und in zwei Wochen wieder im Süden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2020)

das sollte eigentlich noch mit rein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2020)

Heute eine kurze Runde um Waggum noch ohne Licht, aber jetzt geht nach 17 Uhr leider nichts mehr ohne Beleuchtung. Mit dem Laub verliert man auf den wenig befahrenen Trails auch schnell die Orientierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2020)

Hatte eigentlich heute eine Tagfahrt und Nachtfahrt bei Vollmond an Hellowien kurzfristig vor bis wieder gar nichts geht, aber leider sind alle jetzt schon im " shut down" und wir wären jeweils nur zu zweit. Also heute allein auf Achse und paar Streckenabschnitte für die nächsten Touren mal wieder abgefahren. Ich hoffe ihr habt auch nochmal das Wetter genutzt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2020)

Heute nochmal in den Nordosten von Braunschweig unterwegs gewesen. Man muss das Wetter einfach nochmal ausnutzen. Die Trails sind ein Mix von sehr trockenen Passagen und gut Matsch. Bei den knapp 16° heute zu warm angezogen. Ganz gut geschwitzt.



Thomas BS; ichwar bei Dir um die Ecke und die Brücke liegt hier.
 Den Elm habe ich heute nur von weiten gesehen und ich schätze da ist nur Matsch als Untergrund.



Vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag. Ich werde nochmal im Norden fahren.


----------



## ThomasBS (2. November 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Thomas BS; ichwar bei Dir um die Ecke und die Brücke liegt hier.



Hallo Martin,
die Brücke ist mir in der kurzen Zeit wo ich in Schandelah wohnte nicht aufgefallen. Danke für die detaillierte Darstellung wo sie zu finden ist. Muss ich mir mal irgendwann anschauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2020)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> wo ich in Schandelah wohnte


Thomas wusste ich nicht, dass Du umgezogen bist. Kann mich noch genau erinnern, wo uns deine Tochter im Wald bei Schandelah über die Trails gescheucht hat.
Heute nochmal in "Kurz" auf dem Renner gewesen, aber 2017 und 2015 hatten wir nach meinen Aufzeichungen auch schon so warme Novembertage.


----------



## ThomasBS (2. November 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Thomas wusste ich nicht, dass Du umgezogen bist. Kann mich noch genau erinnern, wo uns deine Tochter im Wald bei Schandelah über die Trails gescheucht hat.


Ich wohne seit Sommer letzten Jahres bei meinem Schatz in Königslutter. Ich habe also einen sehr schönen Spielplatz (den Elm) direkt vor meiner Tür. 
Meine Tochter fährt seit diesem Jahr auch MTB. Es waren auch schon mal beide Reifen gleichzeitig in der Luft. Bin ein guter Trainer. Hätte ich sie öfter bei mir, wäre sie im Thema Fahrtechnik und Kondition schon viel weiter.


----------



## feeelix (4. November 2020)

Moin mal wieder,

bla bla Ausrede hin und her bla Gründe bla bla Knie bla bla und überhaupt bla bla .............

Geiles Wetter gerade, riecht nach Mountainbiken.
Mittwoch ..... fährt heute jemand? Wann? (Licht habe ich ja inzwischen.)

@ThomasBS: Wie alt ist Deine Tochter? Am WE mal 'ne Väter-Töchter-Tour?

Grüße

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (4. November 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> @ThomasBS: Wie alt ist Deine Tochter? Am WE mal 'ne Väter-Töchter-Tour?


Sie wird im Februar 10.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. November 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Am WE mal 'ne Väter-Töchter-Tour?


Haben wir heute umgesetzt. Eine 43er Runde im Südosten von Waggum. Die Trails alle super zu fahren, außer paar kurze Passagen, die sonst noch schlimmer sind und wo man sonst richtig mit Matsch kämpfen müsste. Dank an meine Begleitung.



Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2020)

Heute nochmal ein wenig vorgearbeitet für die nächste Tour. Die trockenen Tage nochmal nutzen. 




Leider geht die steile Abfahrt nicht mehr.
Im Lammerholz habe ich einen Boxenstop gefunden für Endurofahrer mit Werkzeug.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2020)

Wir wollten eigentlich heute zu Dritt um Braunschweig fahren und den Milleniumberg mitnehmen, aber der Regen hat abgeschreckt und wir haben erstmal gekniffen , aber ich habe mich dann doch nochmal raus gewagt und man hätte doch gemeinsam fahren können. Halt nächstes mal.
Bin schon mal eine Nightridestrecke abgefahren, die wir dann mal gemeinsam fahren können.


----------



## ThomasBS (22. November 2020)

@ Martin:
Das letzte Bild kenne. Das müsste in Bienrode sein, wenn man die Altmarkstr. bei der Dampfbäckerei Zelder runter zur Schunter fährt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2020)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> wenn man die Altmarkstr. bei der Dampfbäckerei Zelder runter zur Schunter fährt.


Stimmt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2021 wieder am 1.1.21 starten, doch wegen den jetzigen Umständen werde ich die Ausfahrt euch jetzt schon posten damit ihr auch alleine oder im Team diese Zeit nutzen könnt.



Ich hoffe die Strecke gefällt und Ihr habt euren Spaß. Eindrücke und Zeiten könnt ihr unten folgenden Link posten und dort findet Ihr den Link zu Komoot.








						Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2021
					

Die Braunschweig Winterchallange 2021 führt diesmal in den Süden von Braunschweig. Die Strecke hat 26 Kilometer mit ca. 180 Hm und einen Trailant…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Helmi3b (1. Dezember 2020)

Ja sehr geil. Ich hab sie schon auf Komoot gezogen...zeigt komischerweise nur Meilen an...
Ich schau mal was das Wetter die Tage sagt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Dezember 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> zeigt komischerweise nur Meilen an...


 Ok; bin gespannt wie Dir die Streckenführung gefällt und ich hoffe es sind keine Verfahrer dabei.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich schau mal was das Wetter die Tage sagt.


Am Sonntag waren sicherlich noch ähnliche Bedingungen wie im Oktober, denn Samstag und Sonntag war ich auch auf Tour und es war alles trocken und super zu fahren. Ich werde die Strecke auch nochmal fahren, um zu schauen was ich für eine Zeit fahre bei etwas cremigeren Untergrund und anderen Temperaturen, denn die Oktoberzeit ist außerhalb der Wertung. Ich schätze aber unsere Raketen werden auch die Zeit bei schlechteren Bedingungen pulveresieren.


----------



## Helmi3b (1. Dezember 2020)

Warscheinlich werden Sie das. Aber es geht ja auch um den Spaß neben dem Wettbewerb.
Ich war Samstag auch noch auf Radtour. Neben dem Standard-Joggen und jeden Tag auf m Dachboden vor den Monitoren unter der Woche, brauchte ich mal was Anderes.
Da oben war echt Wetter.

Ich freu mich schon auf deine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Aber es geht ja auch um den Spaß neben dem Wettbewerb.


so soll es sein.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Da oben war echt Wetter.


Super; über den Wolken auf dem Brocken hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (2. Dezember 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Warscheinlich werden Sie das. Aber es geht ja auch um den Spaß neben dem Wettbewerb.
> Ich war Samstag auch noch auf Radtour. Neben dem Standard-Joggen und jeden Tag auf m Dachboden vor den Monitoren unter der Woche, brauchte ich mal was Anderes.
> Da oben war echt Wetter.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf deine Runde.


Das Foto über den Wolken ist echt genial.
Welche Route kannst Du empfehlen?


----------



## Helmi3b (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab kurz entschlossen heute die Zeit und das Wetter genutzt, um die Strecke zu fahren.
Mit dem Sonnenuntergang im Nacken hab ich 1:40 gebraucht, Punkt 17Uhr fertig. 1Grad Außentemperatur, die Strecke leicht feucht, rutschig auf dem Laub, ich denke 10-15% der Strecke waren matschig.
An der Baumplattform hab ich mich zweimal verfahren und Lechlumer Holz bin ich durch die kleine Bikeparkstrecke gefahren und musste wieder rausfinden.

In Summe eine tolle Strecke, gerade die Passagen um die Bäume herum, wovon es wirklich sehr viele im Steckenverlauf gibt.
Manche Sprünge sieht man leider durch das Laub nicht  aber das bringt der Herbst mit sich.
Gerade die letzten Km konnte ich nur noch etwas gewagt fahren, weil es schon sehr dunkel war.
Danke für die Challange. 
Ich denke ich werde im neuen Jahr wieder eine zweite Runde drehen.

Zu den Brockenstrecken, ich fahr gerne aus Ilsenburg los. Torfhaus geht aber auch gerne mal.


Brockentour 28.11.2020 14:13








						Brocken | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 25,9 km | Dauer: 02:21 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





Ilsenburg-Brocken-Ilsenburg








						Ilsenburg-Brocken-Ilsenburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 29,7 km | Dauer: 02:39 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





Plessenburg – Kloster Himmelpforte Loop from Ilsenburg








						Plessenburg – Kloster Himmelpforte Loop from Ilsenburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 41,0 km | Dauer: 03:13 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Punkt 17Uhr fertig


Stefan da bist Du ja die Strecke fast im Nightride gefahren , denn um 16 Uhr geht die Sonne unter; daß wäre eine eigene Wertung.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Baumplattform hab ich mich zweimal verfahren und Lechlumer Holz bin ich durch die kleine Bikeparkstrecke


Ja, bei der Baumplattform ist es etwas schwer den Trail zu finden (vom Hauptweg links und gleich 5m weiter rechts in den Trail mit dem späteren Baumhindernis) und bei der Bikeparkstrecke darf man nicht reinfahren und muss diese gleich links liegen lassen.  Freut mich, dass sie Dir gefallen hat  und Danke für deine Eindrücke.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (4. Dezember 2020)

Moin, ich habe die Strecke heute spontan in meine Trainingsausfahrt genommen.
Hab dann wegen Dunkelheit um 17 Uhr abgebrochen, kurz hinter der Schwedenschanze (Querung der B79) und bin auf der Straße zurück nach BS gefahren.
Ich finde die Strecke ziemlich cool, sehr schöne Flowtrails, hätte ich nicht gedacht, so etwas in der Umgebung zu finden.
Spitze   @Oberhutzel

Aber Eure Zeiten 
Habe 1:36 benötigt bis km 21, dann fehlen ja noch 6-7km.
Gut, bin nicht extrem schnell gefahren aber auch nicht langsam und auch paar kleine Verfahrer...
Aber Respekt. Da muss ich noch viel Trainieren, aber es ist eine gute Motivation für mich


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Habe 1:36 benötigt bis km 21, dann fehlen ja noch 6-7km.


Super Zeit bei dem schlechteren Untergrund und z.T. im Dunkeln; eigentliche wie bei Stefan eine weitere Wertung. 


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Ich finde die Strecke ziemlich cool, sehr schöne Flowtrails, hätte ich nicht gedacht, so etwas in der Umgebung zu finden.


Danke für das positive Feedback. Es freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen hat.


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch viel Trainieren, aber es ist eine gute Motivation für mich


Darum geht es , um Spaß zu haben eine schöne Strecke zu fahren und zu sehen wo man steht und sich selbst zu motovieren sich ggf. in seinem Rahmen zu verbessern. Mein Durchschnittspuls lag auch bei 147 und mit Streckenkenntnis und harten Boden werden die Minuten auch bei Dir noch purzeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Dezember 2020)

Wir waren heute zu zweit am Tankumsee. Dank an Thomas für deine Begleitung und die Tour hat zusammen Spaß gemacht und wir haben gemeinsam die z.T. etwas schwereren Traileinfahrten gefunden.






Die Strecke hatte 35 Kilometern mit knapp 85 Höhenmeter . Auf der Strecke haben wir auch knapp 8 Kilometer Trailpassagen gefunden und für uns fast alles Neuland.






Stefan Du hast dich leider nicht gemeldet; war ja fast bei Dir um die Ecke.
Ich habe die Strecke auf Komoot hochgeladen.








						MTB-Runde vom Tankumsee nach Bokenssdorf und Osloss | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,8 km | Dauer: 02:26 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2020)

Haben heute nochmal das Wetter genutzt und waren heute um Waggum unterwegs. Die Trails alle super zu fahren und Dank an meine Begleitung, dass ihr dabei wart. Die Strecke hatte 36 Kilometer mit 190 Hm und einen Trailanteil von ca. 18 Kilometern. Waren paar neue Sachen dabei und es ging paarmal rauf und runter.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

wir waren gestern Abend auf dem Brocken. Wetter war wider Erwartens sehr gut mit tollem Lichtspektakel 





Der Boden war leicht schneebedeckt und teilweise vereist - aber gut befahrbar:





*

*

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wetter war wider Erwartens sehr gut mit tollem Lichtspektakel


Super Bilder und lang ist es her, dass ich im Dezember ( 2015) auf dem Brocken war und bei ähnlichen Bedingungen, halt kein Schnee, aber Matsch. Bei der schnellere Abfahrt auf Aspalt vom Brocken ist mein Gesicht fast erfroren. War eine super Ausfahrt und paar kleine Herausforderungen.








						Drin in der Pampe
					

Foto: Drin in der Pampe - 67. Brockennachtfahrt Dez 2015




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				











						waren die einzigen auf 1142 m
					

Foto: waren die einzigen auf 1142 m - 67. Brockennachtfahrt Dez 2015




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				











						Vollmond am Brocken
					

Foto: Vollmond am Brocken - 67. Brockennachtfahrt Dez 2015




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				











						Klarer Blick vom Brocken
					

Foto: Klarer Blick vom Brocken - 67. Brockennachtfahrt Dez 2015




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Dezember 2020)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Super Bilder und lang ist es her, dass ich im Dezember ( 2015) auf dem Brocken war und bei ähnlichen Bedingungen, halt kein Schnee, aber Matsch. Bei der schnellere Abfahrt auf Aspalt vom Brocken ist mein Gesicht fast erfroren. War eine super Ausfahrt und paar kleine Herausforderungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hatten wir scheinbar wesentlich besseres Wetter  Ich kenne den Brocken zu der Jahreszeit sonst auch anders:


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ch kenne den Brocken zu der Jahreszeit sonst auch anders:


Nicht schlecht, aber bei dem Schnee geht nur auf geräumter Strecke der Aufstieg oder vielleicht mit dem Fatbike.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben heute das bomben Wetter genutzt und sind um Wolfsburg unterwegs gewesen. Sehr geiler Spot und hat wirklich einiges zu bieten und man sammelt doch paar Höhenmeter, womit man eigentlich nicht rechnet. Auf den 36 Kilometern haben wir knapp 370 Höhenmeter geschafft und paar super Trails dabei; knapp 18 Kilometern und die im Wolfsburger Stadtbereich. Ich habe die Strecke für euch mal auf Komoot hochgeladen.






Viel Spaß dabei und die Strecke lohnt sich. In der Saison 2021 werden wir dann nochmal eine längere Strecke gemeinsam fahren.








						Alles dabei beim Trailspaß bei Wolfsburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,9 km | Dauer: 02:37 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal den trocken und z.T. sonnigen Tag genutzt, um die Weihnachtsgans etwas abzutrainieren und sich auf die nächsten Tag vorzubereiten. War heute bei den Ölfeldern von Braunschweig.



Die Trails waren leider etwas saftig und meine Sommerbereifung war am Limit, denn das Rad ist manchmal nicht in die Richtung gelaufen wo ich hin wollte, aber im Sattel geblieben.


----------



## Helmi3b (26. Dezember 2020)

Ah sehrgut.
Ich hab auch rausgeschaut und kurzentschlossen das Rad genommen und bin die Bokensdorfrunde vom Tankumsee gefahren. Ab Bokensdorf aber etwas angepasst, da mir doch Füße und Hände kalt gewurden sind.
War auch ziemlich feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> kurzentschlossen das Rad genommen und bin die Bokensdorfrunde vom Tankumsee gefahren


Super. Ich hoffe auch für dich als Lokel war vielleicht ein wenig Neuland dabei.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> etwas angepasst, da mir doch Füße und Hände kalt gewurden sind.


Ja zu Beginn war mein Gesicht auch etwas frostig und ich war auch nur 1:30 auf dem Rad und dies war Ok. Jetzt wir es aber noch ein wenig schattiger und man muss sich erst wieder dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Helmi3b (26. Dezember 2020)

Ja, etliche Passagen, die ich zwischen Gewohntem nicht kannte.
Hat wieder echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ja, etliche Passagen, die ich zwischen Gewohntem nicht kannte.


Dies freud mich natürlich, wenn ich in meinen Routen auch euch Lokal nochmal neue Streckenabschnitte aufzeigen kann, denn auch mir geht es ähnlich, dass ich mich zwingen muss auch mal nur aus dem Gefühl raus zu starten und bekannte Wege dann meide und dann mal durch Zufall was ungekanntes finde, auch wenn dies für mich immer schwieriger wird.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2020)

Heute nochmal um Waggum unterwegs gewesen mit leichtem Werkzeug, da paar Trails leider etwas versperrt waren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2020)

Wollte eigentlich heute eine kleine Nightriderunde zum Abschluß der Saison machen, aber alle im Winterschlaf  und dann bin ich ein wenig im Hellen auf Erkundung gegangen und paar neue Sachen gefunden . Kommt gut ins neue Jahr und eine erfolgreiche und unfallfreie Saison 2021 und ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und ich bin gespannt was uns die Saison 2021 bringt. Für 2021 habe ich schon einige neue Strecken ausgearbeitet mit paar für mich neue Passagen sind dabei. Vielleicht schaffen wir es in diesem Jahr mal wieder in die Asse und nach Salzgitter und sicherlich mal in den Ostelm, aber wir haben auch im Jahr 2020 einiges gemeinsam um Braunschweig abgefahren.



Zusammen sind wir in der letzten Saison ca. 1300 Kilometer mit fast 9000 Hm geradelt, vielleicht schaffen wir es in diesem Jahr wieder; falls die Einschränkungen bald ein Ende haben und die Motivation bei euch steigt.
Viel Glück euch in der neuen Saison.
Gruss Oberhutzel


----------



## Lusitano (4. Januar 2021)

Herzlichen Dank für die Neujahrsgrüße. Sowie für das Ausarbeiten neuen Strecken. Ich hoffe diese Jahr mal mitfahren zu können. Motivation ist jedenfalls reichlich vorhanden.
LG Lusitano Racing


----------



## Tux321 (8. Januar 2021)

Dank an Oberhutzel, die Strecken sind immer wieder super ausgearbeitet und er schafft es immer noch was neues zu finden 😃
Freu mich auch schon auf die Touren in 2021.

Bleibt gesund
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Januar 2021)

Frohes Neues in die Runde! 
Oberhutzels winterchallenge muss ich auch noch ausprobieren. Ich hatte mir Anfang der Woche eine eigene challenge ausgesucht


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> er schafft es immer noch was neues zu finden


Danke  für das positive Feedback und die Glückwünsche. Bei den Fahrten ergänzen wir uns aber auch super.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon auf die Touren in 2021.


Ich auch und hoffentlich paar neue Sachen dabei wie eine Braunschweigumrundung an der Stadtgrenze. Wolfsburg wollte ich auch mal umrunden, mit für mich neue Sachen; ist ja nicht so mein Heimrevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Oberhutzels winterchallenge muss ich auch noch ausprobieren. Ich hatte mir Anfang der Woche eine eigene challenge ausgesucht


 Wahnsinns Bild . Leider fehlt mir mittlerweise das jugendliche Feuer. Am 31.12 noch auf dem Wurmberg gewesen und bei den über 270 Stufen an der Schanze mein Atem gespürt und vor 10 Jahren noch von Oderbrück zum Brocken hoch und runter gelaufen. 


Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Oberhutzels winterchallenge muss ich auch noch ausprobieren.


Bin ich gespannt wie sie Dir gefällt und dein Eindruck, aber dies wird zur Zeit eine Matschschlacht sein und die Zeit von Leon mit 1:16 wird noch eine Weile Bestand haben.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Bild . Leider fehlt mir mittlerweise das jugendliche Feuer. Am 31.12 noch auf dem Wurmberg gewesen und bei den über 270 Stufen an der Schanze mein Atem gespürt und vor 10 Jahren noch von Oderbrück zum Brocken hoch und runter gelaufen.
> 
> Bin ich gespannt wie sie Dir gefällt und dein Eindruck, aber dies wird zur Zeit eine Matschschlacht sein und die Zeit von Leon mit 1:16 wird noch eine Weile Bestand haben.


So langsam merke ich auch die ersten Alterserscheinungen 😬
Bzgl. Matsch hast du recht. Im Moment verschlägt es mich immer in den Harz zum Biken, um der braunen Suppe hier zu entkommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bild des Tages im IBC.  Wirklich ein Granatenbild. Hab ich noch nicht geschafft; muss noch üben.


Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> So langsam merke ich auch die ersten Alterserscheinungen


Ach dies täuscht; erst mit 55 schwinden die Kräften und das Quälen tut doppelt weh.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Januar 2021)

Heute mal rausgewagt. Für 20 Kilometer 1:30 Stunden. Schnee gehört auf den Berg und Schneematsch braucht kein Mensch.


Mein Rad sah nach der Tour aus. Ich werde wohl kurzfristig auf 26er Hardtail mit Spikes umsatteln, denn wenn wieder alles anfriert wir es glatt.



Kalle auch ein Winterbild auf einem verschneiten Trail; kann aber nicht gegen dein Bild anstinken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Motivation ist jedenfalls reichlich vorhanden.


Hallo Lusitano. Dank für dein positves Feedback von meiner Wolfburgrunde und Dank an alle anderen, für eure Rückmeldungen; dass die Tour gefallen hat.
Bis Du die Strecke bei dem Matsch gefahren, denn dann wäre es nochmal ein Zacken härter. Als Thomas und ich die Tour gefahren sind, wurden wir auf dem letzte Drittel etwas kurzatmig.


Gestern mit Werkzeug ein wenig die Trails bereinigt und da hatten ich Matsch ohne Ende und kaum ein fortkommen. Heute mit dem gefroren Boden und ohne Last auf dem Rücken sind die Räder z.T. mal wieder etwas gerollt. Heute auch nochmal an der Schunterfurt gewesen, da ich über Hondelage fahren musste, denn um Waggum waren die Trails und Wege wegen Jagd gesperrt. An der Furt hat jemand sein Hobby ausgespielt. Mal sehen ob ihr es erkennt.


----------



## Tux321 (16. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bis Du die Strecke bei dem Matsch gefahren, denn dann wäre es nochmal ein Zacken härter. Als Thomas und ich die Tour gefahren sind, wurden wir auf dem letzte Drittel etwas kurzatmig.


..ja zum _Klieversberg_ hoch über die Wiese war nochmal richtig anstrengend 😜


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> An der Furt hat jemand sein Hobby ausgespielt. Mal sehen ob ihr es erkennt.


..das Modellschiff ist schwer zu erkennen. 🧐


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..das Modellschiff ist schwer zu erkennen.


Gutes Auge.


Tux321 schrieb:


> ja zum _Klieversberg_ hoch über die Wiese war nochmal richtig anstrengend


Da hatte ich wohl Puls 170.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2021)

An den trockenen Tagen ein wenig um Waggum unterwegs gewesen. Die Trails sind jetzt wieder überwiegend gut zu fahren und die Tage werden mittlerweile auch etwas länger, sodaß man nur noch kurz Licht braucht. 



Thomas vielleicht klappt es morgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2021)

Thomas super Runde mit dir und haben uns bei der Trailsuche schön ergänzt. Wir waren heute nochmal gemeinsam in Wolfsburg und sind vom Allersee in den Norden von Wolfsburg gestartet. Das Wetter war ja wieder super und die Trails gut fahrbar. Wir haben eine schöne Gravelstrecke gebaut und doch mehr Trails als gedacht gefunden mit einem schönen Singletrailrundkurs um sich "sauer zu fahren".. Für mich war dort alles Neuland und die Strecke war gedacht um einen Rundkurs von Wolfsburg zu bauen, aber der kommt dann später.





Waren gerade Fällarbeiten und der Baum ist in viele Teile zerbröselt.






Die Strecke hatte 36 Kilometer mit ca. 130 Hm und ein Trail- u. Wiesenweg u.-pfadanteil von 8 Kilometer.











						Mit Gravel oder MTB um Allersee und  im Norden von Wolfsburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,2 km | Dauer: 02:12 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (26. Januar 2021)

Schöne Runde, wie ich sehe. Die hab ich mir gleich mal gespeichert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Januar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Schöne Runde, wie ich sehe.


Bin gespannt wie sie Dir gefällt. War für uns beide auch Neuland und waren überrascht, dass man auch eine interessante Runde im Norden von Wolfsburg zusammenbauen kann. Bei dem jetzigen Untergrund wird es aber noch ein wenig anstrengender. Ich glaube der Wiesenweg ab Kilometer 5,7 wird deinen Puls nach oben treiben und der nachfolgende Kilometer zieht Dir die Kraft ordentlich aus den Beinen. Bei Kilometer 24,8 knickt der Feldweg nach links ab; da musst Du geradeaus und 250m parallel dem Feld folgen und kannst sicherlich unseren Reifenspuren noch sehen. Geht aber bergab , aber so eine Einlage ist ja bei meinen Touren öfter dabei. Die nächste Gifhornrunde dann mal gemeinsam.


----------



## Tux321 (27. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die nächste Gifhornrunde dann mal gemeinsam.


Sollte doch mal klappen, ich hat auch schon eine Idee für eine Route 😇


----------



## Helmi3b (27. Januar 2021)

Gerne. Wenn wir dann auch mal wieder zu mehreren Leutchen fahren können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ich hat auch schon eine Idee für eine Route


Da bin ich mal gespannt und freue mich darauf auch mal dem Guide zu folgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann auch mal wieder zu mehreren Leutchen fahren können.


Ich hoffe mal, dies hat bald ein Ende. Im Februar wollte ich eigentlich durchstarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2021)

Heute den Tag mal genutzt in Braunschweig im Neuschnee zu fahren und z.T. mit Erstbefahrung. Es ist lange her. Im Januar 2013 für mich das letzte mal.



Dann kämpft man sich durch den Schnee und braucht für 16 Kilometer knapp 1:30 Stunden und die eisigen Schneeflocken picken im Rachen wie ein Covidstäbchen  und man glaubt man gehört zu den etwas härteren und dann wie ein Deja vu als wir 1986 zu mehreren den Col du Parpaillon mit Straßenmotorrädern bezwungen haben und bei der Abfahrt uns ein Rennradfahrer entgegenkommt;
 kann ich es an der Bienroder kaum glauben.



Ich bin ein "Warmduscher". Bild ohne Worte.


----------



## Lusitano (29. Januar 2021)

Hi Oberhutzel

da ist bestimmt eine Warme Quelle im See.
Bist du mal Motorrad gefahren? Coole alte Fotos!!!

Gruß Lusitano


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> da ist bestimmt eine Warme Quelle im See.


Du wirst es nicht glauben. Er ist barfuß dort hin gelaufen und meint " der Schlamm ist jetzt deutlich wärmer". Einfach Wahnsinn.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Bist du mal Motorrad gefahren?


Ich fahre immer noch, aber jetzt nur noch sportiv und nicht wie früher sportiv und mit Abenteuer. Wir waren da, wo man heute z.T. mit dem MTB hin fährt; den Denzelführer sind wir rauf und runter gefahren und halt dabei Wildzelten ( nennt man heute bikepacking ). Sommeiller, Chaberton,Tremalzo,Bormio 3000 und natürlich alles mit Aspalt war dabei; die Kawasaki 500 auf dem Foto aus dem Tunnel ist noch in meinem Besitz. Da waren wir halt jünger, halt 26.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2021)

Heute mal wieder nach langer Zeit mein 26er mit Spikes genommen. Man hat sich jetzt auf ein 29er eingefahren und bei dem 26er L-Rahmen belastet man deutlich stärker die Oberarme und Schultern. Bei dem sülzigen Boden und dem tieferen Schnee hatte man das Gefühl man fährt nur bergauf. Ich bin überwiegend im kleinen Blatt bei Dreifach gefahren. Wenn wirklich mal nur Eis war konnte man entspannt mit den Spikes fahren und auch eingeklickt bleiben.


----------



## Helmi3b (30. Januar 2021)

Deine Bilder haben mich nach m Laufen motiviert, noch ne Runde Rad zu fahren. Ein Kumpel aus der Nachbarschaft war auch gleich mit dabei.
Es ging durch den Barnbruch und am Kanal zurück.
Wie du schreibst, gefühlt die ganze Zeit bergauf. Ständig sich bildendes Eis auf den Pedalen... Aber beste Luft und Totenstille im Wald.









						Tiefschneerunde Barnbruch30.01.2021 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 14,4 km | Dauer: 01:42 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Deine Bilder haben mich nach m Laufen motiviert, noch ne Runde Rad zu fahren.


Dies freut mich natürlich. Der Barnbruch liegt ja auch nicht weit von euch weg, aber leider hast Du deine Tour auf Komoot privat gestellt. Wieviel Kilometer seit ihr durch den Schnee gekurvt? Am Kanal wart ihr ja die ersten die eine Spur in den Schnee gezeichnet habt. Ordentlich Schnee um ins Schwitzen zu kommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir Anfang der Woche eine eigene challenge ausgesucht


Kalle Du bist ja fast jedes Wochenende im Harz. Nah da bist Du ja schon richtig in Form.








						Snowmad Downduro
					

Foto: Snowmad Downduro - Projekt Laubfrosch




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Helmi3b (30. Januar 2021)

Huch, äh ich habs angepasst. 14,4km gefühlte 30km.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kalle Du bist ja fast jedes Wochenende im Harz. Nah da bist Du ja schon richtig in Form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Servus,
Ja das ist tatsächlich so, quasi als Ausgleich zum Dauer-Homeoffice. Heute war es recht trostlos rund um Bad Harzburg   - gefühlt lag in Braunschweig mehr Schnee 





Apropos 26: im Sommer bin ich fast ausschließlich auf 27,5“ oder 29/27,5“ (mullet) unterwegs - im Winter gefällt mir die Oldschool 26“ Geometrie auf Schnee ziemlich gut - zumindest bergab 👍

Jeder zweite Wanderer im Harz ist neugierig und fragt, ob man bei dem Wetter überhaupt fahren kann und Spikes verbaut sind.  Habe ich tatsächlich noch nie ausprobiert mit Spikes - aber dank procore habe ich mit ca. 1-1,2 bar meistens guten grip (außer auf Eis natürlich). Der Rollwiderstand auf härterem Boden ist auch übel - alles im Sinne des Trainings 😎


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Huch, äh ich habs angepasst.


, habs mir angeschaut.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> 14,4km gefühlte 30km.


...kann ich bestätigen und bei euch liegt gefühlt noch mehr Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> im Winter gefällt mir die Oldschool 26“ Geometrie auf Schnee ziemlich gut - zumindest bergab 👍


Ok. Da ich heute seit langer Zeit wieder vom 29er aufs 26er gestiegen bin finde ich beim 29er sitzt mehr im Rad und muss sich nicht so stark mit dem Oberkörper abstützen.


Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> eder zweite Wanderer im Harz ist neugierig und fragt, ob man bei dem Wetter überhaupt fahren kann und Spikes verbaut sind.


Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Die Vorteile mit Spikes ist sicherlich bei Eis und fester Schneedecke und bei sülzigem Untergrund und gefrorenen Spurrillen muss man auch aufpassen.


Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Der Rollwiderstand auf härterem Boden ist auch übel - alles im Sinne des Trainings


Stimmt natürlich, aber wie Stefan schon sagte " 14 Kilometer fühlen sich an wie 30 Kilometer" und man kommt kaum aus seinem Dorf raus und man ist 1:30 unterwegs.

Ach so. Du hast jetzt einen anderen Dämpfer für das Hinterrad verbaut?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ok. Da ich heute seit langer Zeit wieder vom 29er aufs 26er gestiegen bin finde ich beim 29er sitzt mehr im Rad und muss sich nicht so stark mit dem Oberkörper abstützen.
> 
> Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Die Vorteile mit Spikes ist sicherlich bei Eis und fester Schneedecke und bei sülzigem Untergrund und gefrorenen Spurrillen muss man auch aufpassen.
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt – ordentlicher Rollwiderstand und entsprechend anstrengend ist es bei solchen Verhältnissen.

Procore ist ein Zweikammersystem von Schwalbe: ein sehr straff befüllter Innenreifen presst den Außenreifen an die felgenflanke, der Aussenreifen kann dann mit sehr niedrigen drücken Tubeless gefahren werden – aktuell so knapp über 1 bar.
Losgelöst davon fahre ich momentan mein Downhillfahrwerk mit doppelbrückengabel und stahldämpfer am enduro. Eigentlich nur aus Neugier – fuhr sich gestern wider Erwartens sehr gut im Harz. Federweg hilft auch bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Februar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ordentlicher Rollwiderstand und entsprechend anstrengend ist es bei solchen Verhältnissen.


Ja das gibt Körner für die Saison.
Gestern zu Fuß vom Reitlingstal zum Eilumer Horn. Super Wetter und auch ein MTBler gesehen mit einem Lefty. Die Reitlingstalstrasse ging es nur im Stop and Go. Alle am Rodeln.




 Heute war wirklich z.T. Spikeuntergrund. Auf den vereisten Wegen auch mal wie deutlich über 30 km/h geschafft. Morgen leider wieder nur Matsch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2021)

Heute morgen um 8 Uhr raus und eine Runde um Waggum, um zu sehen ob man mal wieder eine einsame Spur durch den Schnee ziehen kann. Auf der Strasse war auch mit Spikes kaum ein fortkommen, außen wenn man pures Eis unter den Rädern hatte. Auf den Trails ging es aber super, man musste sie nur etwas suchen. Mein Puls lag aber bei knapp 150 und dabei Kette links und nach einer halben Stunde war mein Gesicht durch den Ostwind gefroren.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute morgen um 8 Uhr raus und eine Runde um Waggum, um zu sehen ob man mal wieder eine einsame Spur durch den Schnee ziehen kann. Auf der Strasse war auch mit Spikes kaum ein fortkommen, außen wenn man pures Eis unter den Rädern hatte. Auf den Trails ging es aber super, man musste sie nur etwas suchen. Mein Puls lag aber bei knapp 150 und dabei Kette links und nach einer halben Stunde war mein Gesicht durch den Ostwind gefroren.
> Anhang anzeigen 1202908
> Anhang anzeigen 1202909
> Anhang anzeigen 1202910


Klingt anstrengend. Ich war gestern am torfhaus unterwegs. Dort lag wesentlich weniger Schnee als bereits heute morgen in Braunschweig


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich war gestern am torfhaus unterwegs.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2021)

Heute nur auf Aspalt um Waggum getourt, da ich keine Lust hatte auf der Rolle zu fahren. Etwas frischer als Indoor, aber mehr Abwechselung; auch wenn ich 4 mal die Runde gefahren bin. Morgen nochmal länger mit dem 29er und Sonntag mal Alurenner mit 28mm Reifen; damit man nicht komplett ohne Training ist. Habe auf mein Trek andere Felgen montiert, um später auch mal Schotter zu fahren.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2021)

Servus,
Ich wollte mich nach der Abkühlung heute Nacht in Braunschweig mal wieder etwas aufwärmen.




Der Weg zum Brocken war besser als jede Straße in Braunschweig geräumt:







Grüße!


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Abkühlung heute Nacht in Braunschweig mal wieder etwas aufwärmen


...war es tatsächlich auf 1141m wärmer als bei uns. Heute mal die gleiche Runde mit dem 29er mit blockierter Gabel abgeradel. Ohne Spikes fahre ich ein 4,5 km/h höheren Schnitt auf Aspalt; bremst doch ordentlich. Bist schon ein harter Hund; vergleichbar mit unserem Eisschwimmer, denn nach knapp 40 Minuten war es für mich gut. Da warst Du sicherlich doppelt so lang auf dem Rad. Super Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ...war es tatsächlich auf 1141m wärmer als bei uns. Heute mal die gleiche Runde mit dem 29er mit blockierter Gabel abgeradel. Ohne Spikes fahre ich ein 4,5 km/h höheren Schnitt auf Aspalt; bremst doch ordentlich. Bist schon ein harter Hund; vergleichbar mit unserem Eisschwimmer, denn nach knapp 40 Minuten war es für mich gut. Da warst Du sicherlich doppelt so lang auf dem Rad. Super Bilder.


Zumindest wurde es Richtung torfhaus wärmer. Von -13 grad auf dem Hinweg dann schon angenehme -8 grad weiter oben  
War keine Riesen Runde, da auch nur die hauptwege befahrbar waren. Hat dennoch Spaß gemacht


----------



## Lusitano (13. Februar 2021)

Hi, waren den viele Fußgänger unterwegs.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hi, waren den viele Fußgänger unterwegs.


War schon einiges los aber ok, die letzten Wochenenden war es voller


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> die letzten Wochenenden war es voller


Startest Du dann von Schierke? Ich habe mal einen Track gebaut; sind von da ca. 10 km mit 530 Hm und zu Beginn gleich mal  eine Rampe von 19% Steigung . Mit dem Renner brauch man da aber Kraft.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Startest Du dann von Schierke? Ich habe mal einen Track gebaut; sind von da ca. 10 km mit 530 Hm und zu Beginn gleich mal  eine Rampe von 19% Steigung . Mit dem Renner brauch man da aber Kraft.


Nein die letzten male bin ich vom torfhaus gestartet. Ca. 20km und 400hm - ist eine schnelle Runde und alles* fahrbar.

*bei den Panzerplatten braucht man „Biss“😁

wie die startverhältnisse im Winter ab schierke sind kann ich nicht einschätzen. Die steilen Rahmen dort kenne ich auch - sind vermutlich bei so viel Schnee nicht  fahrbar🤷🏼


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ie letzten male bin ich vom torfhaus gestartet. Ca. 20km und 400hm


... hatte gedacht auf Schotter ist der Anstieg zum Brocken gar nicht möglich und nur über die Versorgungsstrasse zum Brocken; bin ich aber auch noch nie so gefahren, aber hatte ich nochmal vor.


Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> *bei den Panzerplatten braucht man „Biss“


Jepp. 15 % und ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, dass ich dort beißen musste, aber schon lange her, dass ich auf dem Brocken war ( Dezember 2015).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusitano (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo ihr zwei, zu meinen besten Zeiten und bei trockenem Wetter bin ich von der Ranger Station Scharfenstein über die Panzerplatte in 30min auf den Brocken gefahren. In sieben Minuten wieder runter.
Schneller runter habe ich mich nicht getraut, würde aber gehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Scharfenstein über die Panzerplatte in 30min auf den Brocken gefahren.


Das ist schon eine Ansage; knapp 1000 Hm in der Stunde. Die Strecke bin ich mal 2012 runtergefahren. Rauf in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Februar 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei, zu meinen besten Zeiten und bei trockenem Wetter bin ich von der Ranger Station Scharfenstein über die Panzerplatte in 30min auf den Brocken gefahren. In sieben Minuten wieder runter.
> Schneller runter habe ich mich nicht getraut, würde aber gehen.


Respekt. Ich bin von dort lange nicht mehr hoch - wie lang das gedauert hat weiß ich garnicht mehr. Wäre mal was fürs Frühjahr (aber nicht mit dem ENDURO)


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2021)

Wir haben gestern nochmal im Elm die Winterlandschaft genossen und sind vom Tetzelstein Richtung Eilumer Horn gewandert. Die Trails dort hin z.T. tief verschneit und nicht fahrbar. Ab Amplebenerstrasse war der Trail zum Eilumer Horn auch nur ein schmaler Trampelpfad und vielleicht mit dem E-Fatbike machbar. Der Trail an der Reitlingstalstrasse zurück zum Tetzelstein unberührter Tiefschnee , also leider Strasse.



In den nächsten Tagen wird sich das Weiss wieder in Matsch verwandeln.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (16. Februar 2021)

War am Samstag auch auf dem Eilumer Horn. Kenne die MTB Trails dort noch gar nicht - freue mich auf die Erkundung sobald es wieder geht.

Sonntag auch zu Fuß eine Valentinstour auf den Brocken ab Schierke Schierke. Traumhaft, sowohl die Landschaft beim Aufstieg als auch der Panaroamablick auf die weiße Umgebung. Ein paar MTBer gesehen, sowohl E- als auch Bio, sowie Skier. Zum Glück nicht Überfüllt. 






Vor 2 Wochen ein Schöner Brockenblick von der Asse:





Da fällt dann die MTB-Pause Leichter...


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2021)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> War am Samstag auch auf dem Eilumer Horn.





TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Kenne die MTB Trails dort noch gar nicht - freue mich auf die Erkundung sobald es wieder geht.


Einfach mal mit dabei sein, da ich schon zwei Sonntags Elmrouten geplant habe. Letztes Jahr haben wir leider das Eilumer Horn ausgelassen.
Super Bilder mit richtig viel Schnee und den Winterblick von der Asse auch neu.


----------



## Tux321 (18. Februar 2021)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen ein Schöner Brockenblick von der Asse:


Sehr schönes Bild geworden


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2021)

Gestern mit MTB im Norden von Braunschweig auf Tour gewesen um zu sehen ob man am Sonntag eine Einsteigerrunde starten könnte, aber der Boden ist zum großen Teil noch gut aufgeweicht und im Bereich der Schunterniederung ist alles überflutet, dass bei dem Untergrund für Einsteiger es schon ans Limit gehen könnte; also vielleicht nächstes Wochenende.
Wir werden morgen von Waggum eine Rennrad- Gravelrunde starten auf vielen Nebenwegen, denn da muss man nicht mit dem Matsch kämpfen und schafft paar Kilometer mehr.
Heute schon mal ein wenig mein Trek mit 28er Reifen auf Nebenwegen und paar kurzen Schotterpassagen angetestet, denn man muss das super Wetter nutzen.









Falls Interesse besteht die Grundlagentrainingsrunde auf Nebenwegen zu fahren, hab ich sie auf Komoot dokumentiert.








						Cruisingrunde mit Renner oder Gravel auf Nebenwegen Richtung Ehmen | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 47,5 km | Dauer: 02:06 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2021)

Wir haben nochmal das beste Wetter genutzt und sind auf schmalen Reifen im Norden von Braunschweig auf Tour gewesen. Dank an meine Begleitung. Die 66 Kilometer auf vielen Nebenwegen in Grundlagentempo abgefahren. Gegen Ende der Runde hat leider der Wind noch ein wenig aufgefrischt und man war dann auch etwas zu warm gekleidet, den am Start noch 9° und am Ziel ca. 14°.















						Geht mehr Cuisen mit Renner oder Gravel um Ehmen und Isenbüttel | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 65,6 km | Dauer: 02:45 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Helmi3b (21. Februar 2021)

65km am Stück ist schon echt ne Menge. Respekt. Aber bei dem Wetter auch irgendwo ein Genuss.
Ich hoffe das die Trails bald wieder etwas trockener werden. 
Ich hab Donnerstag ne recht nahe Runde gedreht, gestern mit der Familie zum Tankumsee und heute die Zeit für eine Runde zum Allersee mit dortigem Workout genutzt. So viele Menschen wie heute auf dem Kanal habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tux321 (21. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir haben nochmal das beste Wetter genutzt und sind auf schmalen Reifen im Norden von Braunschweig auf Tour gewesen. Dank an meine Begleitung.


..da wären wir uns in Ribbesbüttel ja fast begegnet 

Ich bin eine wenig mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen, war teilweise noch ein wenig matschig 🚴‍♂️😁


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..da wären wir uns in Ribbesbüttel ja fast begegnet


Schade, hab ich mit Torsten auch schon zweimal geschafft.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Ich bin eine wenig mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen, war teilweise noch ein wenig matschig 🚴‍♂️😁


Habe dies am Freitag auch mit dem MTB um Braunschweig angetestet. Es war eine cremige Angelegenheit. Ich hoffe die Räder rollen bald wieder. Vielleicht können wir deine Tour auf ein anderen Termin legen und ich freue mich auf Neuland und auch mal hinterher zu fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> 65km am Stück ist schon echt ne Menge. Respekt.


Danke, aber war reines Grundlagentraining GA1-2; also man konnte sich während der Fahrt gut unterhalten. Wir sind z.T. alle nebeneinander gefahren.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> So viele Menschen wie heute auf dem Kanal habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen.


Ja das stimmt. Die Leute haben wieder die Natur entdeckt, aber dies ist auch dass einzig positive.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2021)

Heute mal kurz Richtung Rieseberg. Letztes Jahr war ich erst im April auf dieser Runde, aber 17° und unten "Kurz" war schon super. Als ich von Lauingen aus zum Rieseberg hoch fahren wollte; sehe von weiten ein Rollerfahrer und ich hatte mir schon bald gedacht, daß Thomas auf Tour ist, denn soviel Roller gibt es ja nicht und ich hatte recht. Im Grundlagenpuls berghoch und Thomas war gut dabei und runter konnte ich im Rollen nur folgen, wenn ich mich klein gemacht habe.


----------



## ThomasBS (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo Martin,
Coller Zufall das wir uns trafen. 
Kurze Pause in Beienrode. Bin dann vor dem Dorm entlang und nach Gr Steinum wieder nach Königslutter. 23km waren es am Ende. 19er Schnitt 145hm. Berg runter 54km/h. So einen Tretroller sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Helmi3b (24. Februar 2021)

Ich war heute ne Runde zum Bernsteisee unterwegs, unten und oben kurz.
Das Wetter war perfekt für nen 22,6er Schnitt. Der Gravelkollege hat ordentlich gezogen. 









						Bernsteinsee | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 36,8 km | Dauer: 01:54 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2021)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> 19er Schnitt 145hm.


Geht gut voran, aber am Berg muss man mit dem ganzen Körper arbeiten.
Dein Rollerbild mit der Bank. Ist das die Schunter mit den Stromschnellen bei Hattorf ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> 22,6er Schnitt. Der Gravelkollege hat ordentlich gezogen.


 das sieht man . Da musstest Du aber paar Kohlen mehr drauf legen als dein Kollege.


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Februar 2021)

Ein Tretroller ist generell ein Ganzkörpertraining. Beine, Po, Rücken, Arme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2021)

Musste den Nachmittag mit den anfangs 17 Grad nochmal nutzen für eine kurze Runde Richtung Rieseberg. Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich diesmal aber Beinlinge an, denn gestern wurde es an den Knien schon etwas schattig. Kurz vor Wendhausen sind noch zwei Jungs auf mich aufgelaufen und ich wurde namentlich begrüßt, aber ich konnte mein gegenüber nicht identifizieren , aber danke für die motivierenden Worte.



*Jana*, dies ist eine Runde für dich; fast bei Dir um die Ecke.








						Cruising mit Renner oder Gravel am Rieseberg vorbei | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 43,7 km | Dauer: 01:37 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2021)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Beine, Po,


Also auch was für Frauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich war heute ne Runde


Am Sonntag auch dabei?


----------



## Helmi3b (25. Februar 2021)

Ja, das ist der Plan.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Plan.


Das Wetter sollte ja passen; nur etwas frischer. Bin gespannt was Thomas gebaut hat. Vielleicht Neuland für mich.


----------



## Lusitano (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo Jungs, wann und wo soll es am Sonntag losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> wann und wo soll es am Sonntag losgehen?


Hab Dir den Treffpunkt per Mail zugesendet, denn leider sind z.T. wieder alte deutsche Unsitten zurückgekehrt. "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der D.... Freue mich drauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2021)

*Thomas*, super Runde und nachdem ich die Strecke hochgeladen habe war einiges Neuland dabei.  Bei machen Streckenabschnitte hatte ich mir es schon gedacht z.B. mit den zwei Rampen bergauf und bergab auf dem Kamm, aber da waren noch paar mehr Passagen.



An der Leiferden Teichen war die Atmosphäre mit dem Nebel wie in einem Edgar Wallace Film.






Die Trails waren alle super zu fahren und kein Matsch wie im Waggumer Forst, aber nach den knapp 3 Stunden und 2° war ich auch gar. Knapp drei Tage her, da konnte man noch "Kurz" fahren. Stefan schön dass wir gemeinsam mal wieder fahren konnten.


----------



## Tux321 (28. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Thomas*, super Runde und nachdem ich die Strecke hochgeladen habe war einiges Neuland dabei.  Bei machen Streckenabschnitte hatte ich mir es schon gedacht z.B. mit den zwei Rampen bergauf und bergab auf dem Kamm, aber da waren noch paar mehr Passagen.


..das freut mich das ich dir auch mal was neues zeigen könnte. Hat wieder Spass gemacht, auch schon das ich Stefan mit dabei war. Die letzten Kilometer nach Hause allein merkte ich die Beine ganz schön. Die warme Dusche tat dann richtig gut 🙂🚴‍♂️


----------



## Schnubs (28. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Musste den Nachmittag mit den anfangs 17 Grad nochmal nutzen für eine kurze Runde Richtung Rieseberg. Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich diesmal aber Beinlinge an, denn gestern wurde es an den Knien schon etwas schattig. Kurz vor Wendhausen sind noch zwei Jungs auf mich aufgelaufen und ich wurde namentlich begrüßt, aber ich konnte mein gegenüber nicht identifizieren , aber danke für die motivierenden Worte.
> Anhang anzeigen 1215682
> *Jana*, dies ist eine Runde für dich; fast bei Dir um die Ecke.
> 
> ...


Strecke hab ich mir gespeichert. Danke Martin 👍


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Februar 2021)

Das Wetter war heute ganz gut - im Harz 😁


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Die letzten Kilometer nach Hause allein merkte ich die Beine ganz schön


Mit dem warmen Tee am Auto ist man schon ein wenig aufgetaut, aber die Füsse sind erst wieder in der Wanne erwacht.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Die letzten Kilometer nach Hause allein merkte ich die Beine ganz schön.


War bis jetzt auch meine längste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr.


Schnubs schrieb:


> Strecke hab ich mir gespeichert. Danke Martin


Bin gespannt wie sie Dir dann entgültig gefällt. Bei der nächsten Rennrad- Graveltour mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das Wetter war heute ganz gut - im Harz


Von blauen Himmel haben wir über Gifhorn nichts gesehen. Der Schnee scheint ja auch in den hohen Lagen verdampft zu sein.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Februar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Von blauen Himmel haben wir über Gifhorn nichts gesehen. Der Schnee scheint ja auch in den hohen Lagen verdampft zu sein.


Ja, das Wetter dort war kein Vergleich zu Braunschweig.
Ja, Schnee lag nur noch sehr wenig (im Ostharz lag gestern mehr)


----------



## Helmi3b (28. Februar 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..das freut mich das ich dir auch mal was neues zeigen könnte. Hat wieder Spass gemacht, auch schon das ich Stefan mit dabei war. Die letzten Kilometer nach Hause allein merkte ich die Beine ganz schön. Die warme Dusche tat dann richtig gut 🙂🚴‍♂️



Ich bin auch wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen und hab die Dusche genossen. 
Wie schon gesagt, trotzdem gerne nochmal... hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch, schöne Strecke, was fürs Auge trotz begrenzter Sicht und durch das angemessen zügige Tempo gibt es wieder Konditions-Pluspunkte.


----------



## Schnubs (1. März 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mit dem warmen Tee am Auto ist man schon ein wenig aufgetaut, aber die Füsse sind erst wieder in der Wanne erwacht.
> 
> War bis jetzt auch meine längste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie sie Dir dann entgültig gefällt. Bei der nächsten Rennrad- Graveltour mal wieder dabei.


Hallo Martin,
Wann steht denn die nächste Gravelbike Tour an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2021)

Schnubs schrieb:


> Wann steht denn die nächste Gravelbike Tour an?


Ich werde es wieder ankündigen.
Hier auch mal eine schöne Gravelrunde von heute.








						Gravelrunde nach Wolfsburg und zurück | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 51,6 km | Dauer: 02:35 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2021)

Heute noch einen kleinen Nightride zu fünft durch die Herzogsberge und Buchhorst gemacht. War schon etwas schattig, aber ich musste meine neue Kopflampe ausprobieren. Dank an meine Begleitung war eine zügige Ausfahrt. Sollte eigentlich eine Einsteigerunden werden, aber die starten wohl erst ab Mai.








						Nightride durch die Herzogsberge und Buchhorst | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 25,1 km | Dauer: 01:28 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## altwein (2. März 2021)

Hi, bin neu hier.. nehmt ihr noch "Einsteiger" in eure Runde auf? Bin schon etwas gehobener vom Alter (49), bin bisher lediglich "Stadtbike" gefahren und mal ein bisschen außerorts, jetzt aber auf ein Einsteiger MTB umgestiegen (Bulls Copperhead). Hätte Lust auf gemeinsames Biken, aber eben auch ein wenig altersgerecht für mich (also nicht unbedingt mit dem Fully im Bikerpark ;-) )


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2021)

altwein schrieb:


> nehmt ihr noch "Einsteiger" in eure Runde auf?


Kein Problem.


altwein schrieb:


> schon etwas gehobener vom Alter (49)


 dann bin ich doch steinalt  Bj. 1960
Schicke mir deine Mailadresse unter mein Profil als PN und ich nehme dich in den Verteiler auf, alle weitere Infos unserer Gruppe wie Termine, Startzeiten und Touren dann als Infomail.
Nur vorab, ich organisiere nur Touren und zu beginn der Saison wollte ich mit kürzeren Strecken starten, damit ihr als Neuzugänge einen besseren Einstieg bekommt.


----------



## Lindener (2. März 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da lese ich seit Jahren fleißig das Forum und habe erst jetzt in dieser Rubrik entdeckt, dass es um Gifhorn noch weitere Mountainbiker gibt. Prima! Grüßt euch! Ich mag bergauf fahren genau so wie bergab und liebe Trails - gern technisch herausfordernd. Ich bin dazu bisher in den Elm, die Asse oder den Harz oder noch viel weiter weg gefahren.. aber muss man gar nicht. Fahrt z.B. mal am Allerkanal (direkt an selbigem z.B. bis und nach Winkel). Ich wohne am Tankumsee und bin in den letzten Monaten Corona bedingt bestimmt 1000km im Umkreis mit meinem Trail Fully gefahren - vor allem südlich und westlich von Gifhorn. Ich hätte nie gedacht, was die "Nachbarschaft" für wundervolle Dinge bereit hält! Und ich bin mir sicher dank euch noch viel mehr zu entdecken. Ich schaue mir die Komoot Touren von euch (z.B. Oberhutzel und Stefan) mal an. Danke! Seid ihr auch bei Strava? Vielleicht trifft man sich mal unterwegs.. würde mich freuen.


Hallo Dahnjell, wohne seit 2016 in Gifhorn. War in Hannover noch viel in den MTB News und im Deister unterwegs. Würde gerne wieder mit Leuten fahren, wenn man darf... Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was...


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2021)

Hallo Lindener dann halt bei der nächsten Tour dabei. Im letzten Jahr hatte es ja nicht geklappt.


----------



## Tux321 (2. März 2021)

Lindener schrieb:


> Hallo Dahnjell, wohne seit 2016 in Gifhorn. War in Hannover noch viel in den MTB News und im Deister unterwegs. Würde gerne wieder mit Leuten fahren, wenn man darf... Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was...


Hallo Lindner und Dahnjell,
ich komme auch aus Gifhorn vielleicht schaffen wir mal eine Tour zusammen..


----------



## Helmi3b (3. März 2021)

Und ich aus Calberlah. Da geht sicher mal was im Umland.


----------



## dahnjell (4. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, dann wäre es doch perfekt, wenn wir uns zu Beginn alle mal gemeinsam bei einer Runde von & mit Oberhutzel treffen. @Oberhutzel ist denn um Gifhorn demnächst noch mal geplant? Am Allerkanal kann man noch wunderbar fahren. Winkel, Maikampsee, Rodelberg in GF sind auch prima.. Ich bin gestern übrigens die Bokensdorf Runde und damit zum ersten Mal etwas von dir gefahren. Hat sich gelohnt - kannte einiges noch nicht. Danke! 
Bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern übrigens die Bokensdorf Runde und damit zum ersten Mal etwas von dir gefahren. Hat sich gelohnt - kannte einiges noch nicht. Danke!


Danke, dies freut mich natürlich wenn ich den Local vor Ort doch noch mal was neues zeigen kann.


dahnjell schrieb:


> dann wäre es doch perfekt, wen wir uns zu Beginn alle mal gemeinsam bei einer Runde





dahnjell schrieb:


> um Gifhorn demnächst noch mal geplant?


Ja, ich habe schon drei Runden um Gifhorn ausgearbeitet mit für mich neuen und bekannten Trails und wir sollten im März vielleicht mit einer 36 Kilometerrunde vom Tankumsee starten ( Maikammsee ist auch dabei). Am nächsten Sonntag wollte ich nochmal eine Einsteigerunde von 29 Kilometer von Waggum aus anbieten.


----------



## altwein (4. März 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Am nächsten Sonntag wollte ich nochmal eine Einsteigerunde von 29 Kilometer von Waggum aus anbieten.



Da wäre ich interessiert dran ... gibt's dann genauere Infos über den Mailverteiler?


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2021)

altwein schrieb:


> Da wäre ich interessiert dran ... gibt's dann genauere Infos über den Mailverteiler?


Einladung ist raus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> wen wir uns zu Beginn alle mal gemeinsam bei einer Runde


wollen wir vielleicht den übernächsten Samstag 13.03 mal festhalten. Ich könnte aber erst ab 14 Uhr und Start am Tankumsee.
*Lindener* wenn Du mir auch deine Mailadresse als PN zuschickt könnte man die Terminabsprache außerhalb des Forum machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2021)

altwein schrieb:


> Da wäre ich interessiert dran


Noch keine Rückmeldung . Einladung im Spamordner.


----------



## Helmi3b (6. März 2021)

Ich bin Sonntag raus, bin heute mal die Gravel Nord-Wolfsburg Tour mit m Kumpel gefahren. 
Tolle Strecke mit vielen neuen Eindrücken.
Am Anfang wurde mir gleich sehr warm  am Drömlingsgraben bin ich fast versunken und musste gut treten. Der Rest der Strecke war eher feucht, aber nicht matschig. 
Mit m Gravel kann man bei 10 Grad mehr sicher einiges schneller sein.
Ich werd auch im Sommer nochmal fahren, das geht auch mit m MTB fixer.









						Mit Gravel oder MTB um Allersee und  im Norden von Wolfsburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,5 km | Dauer: 02:01 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag raus, bin heute mal die Gravel Nord-Wolfsburg Tour mit m Kumpel gefahren.


Wir sind voraussichtlich zu fünft.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke mit vielen neuen Eindrücken.


Danke , war mich auch alles Neuland ,aber eine interessante Strecke. Am besten fand ich die Trails um den Friedhof. Der Besuch mit dem Schloss war Thomas seine Idee, denn das war auch Neuland für mich.








						Mit Gravel oder MTB um Allersee und  im Norden von Wolfsburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,2 km | Dauer: 02:12 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





Helmi3b schrieb:


> Am Anfang wurde mir gleich sehr warm am Drömlingsgraben bin ich fast versunken und musste gut treten.


 das ging uns genauso; deshalb nennt man mich auch Wiesentrailer , dass ist wie bergauffahren und zieht Dir die Kraft aus den Beinen.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Mit m Gravel kann man bei 10 Grad mehr sicher einiges schneller sein.


...wahrscheinlich schon, aber bei den Sumpfpassagen und den Pfad am Feld hat man mehr zu tun.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2021)

Heute eine kleine Einsteigerrunde gestartet. Dank an meine Begleitung. Die Trails waren alle super zufahren, nur im Waggumerforst hatten wir ein wenig mit Matsch zu kämpfen. Alle haben auch die kleinen technischen Einlagen super gemeistert.










Ich habe mal wieder als Werbung für unsere Ausfahrten diese Strecke auf Komoot hochgeladen, um auch den Einsteigern zu zeigen was wir fahren und den Amateuren natürlich auch.








						Trailspaß zwischen Waggum und Harxbüttel | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 28,3 km | Dauer: 02:10 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Wir haben noch zufällig eine Gruppe von Mountainbikern zweimal getroffen und vielleicht habe sie jetzt auch den Thread gefunden. Schöne Grüsse.
Weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. Schönes Restwochenende und vielleicht in zwei Wochen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2021)

Heute nochmal die Trails Richtung Grassel und Wendhausen angetestet, aber alles fahrbar, auch die sonst gut matschigen Stellen. Die nächsten Tage soll es ja leider wieder regnen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. März 2021)

Die letzten Tage bei dem Wetter lieber auf Aspalt unterwegs gewesen, um den Matsch zu umgehen; werden wir morgen genug von haben. Gestern leider etwas nass geworden, aber heute musste ich nur wieder mit dem Wind kämpfen.



Wieder auf Nebenwegen unterwegs gewesen und man konnte wieder alleine ohne Autoverkehr radeln.


----------



## Lusitano (15. März 2021)

Fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Diese Jahreszeit ist immer die heftigste. Fahre immer in Ost/West Richtung. Richtung Westen geht es nach Hause und es hat immer Gegenwind. Regen, Graupel, Wind und Sonne wechseln sich dauerhaft ab. Da ist mir trockenes Frostwetter lieber.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


... das härtet ab und bringt für die Grundlage Körner.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Regen, Graupel, Wind und Sonne wechseln sich dauerhaft ab.


... da sitz ich lieber im Auto mit Sitzheizung.
Da würde sich ja sowas anbieten und man bleibt trocken und die Fahrzeit halbiert sich.


----------



## Helmi3b (17. März 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... das härtet ab und bringt für die Grundlage Körner.
> 
> ... da sitz ich lieber im Auto mit Sitzheizung.
> Da würde sich ja sowas anbieten und man bleibt trocken und die Fahrzeit halbiert sich.



Ähnliche Zigarren sehe ich ab und an mal in Wob bzw. Fallersleben auf der Straße. 
Dabei denk ich immer, ob die mit Angst im Nacken noch schneller fahren...
Die sind so flach, kann man als PKW schon fast übersehen... an LKWs gar nicht zu denken.😦


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. März 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Dabei denk ich immer, ob die mit Angst im Nacken noch schneller fahren...


 so ähnlich wie hier.



Ich würde wahrscheinlich Platzangst kriegen in der Zigarrenkiste.


----------



## Lusitano (18. März 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ähnliche Zigarren sehe ich ab und an mal in Wob bzw. Fallersleben auf der Straße.
> Dabei denk ich immer, ob die mit Angst im Nacken noch schneller fahren...
> Die sind so flach, kann man als PKW schon fast übersehen... an LKWs gar nicht zu denken.😦


Die Dinge sind ja Sau schnell. Aber auch sehr schnell zu übersehen. In der Region SZ und PE fahren einige rum.


----------



## Lusitano (18. März 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ähnliche Zigarren sehe ich ab und an mal in Wob bzw. Fallersleben auf der Straße.
> Dabei denk ich immer, ob die mit Angst im Nacken noch schneller fahren...
> Die sind so flach, kann man als PKW schon fast übersehen... an LKWs gar nicht zu denken.😦


Die Dinge sind ja Sau schnell aber genauso schnell zu übersehen. Bei uns in SZ und PE fahren auch einige rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. März 2021)

Wir sind zurück von unserer Sonntagsrunde. Dank an meine Begleitung und Lob an Melanie, super mitgefahren. Die Tour ging heute in den Süden und die Trails waren zu 98 % ohne Matsch zu fahren und die Räder sind z.T. mal wieder ordentlich gerollt. Mit dem Wind hatten wir Glück, denn wir mussten nur kurz kämpfen zwischen Mascherode- u. Lechlumer Holz.




Thomas und ich sind ja diesmal von Waggum aus gestartet, da die Südrunde eine Einsteigertour war, aber nach 66 Kilometer war ich platt; über 3:40 im Sattel war genug. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## MelaH80 (21. März 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind zurück von unserer Sonntagsrunde. Dank an meine Begleitung und Lob an Melanie, super mitgefahren. Die Tour ging heute in den Süden und die Trails waren zu 98 % ohne Matsch zu fahren und die Räder sind z.T. mal wieder ordentlich gerollt. Mit dem Wind hatten wir Glück, denn wir mussten nur kurz kämpfen zwischen Mascherode- u. Lechlumer Holz.
> Anhang anzeigen 1232603
> Thomas und ich sind ja diesmal von Waggum aus gestartet, da die Südrunde eine Einsteigertour war, aber nach 66 Kilometer war ich platt; über 3:40 im Sattel war genug. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## MelaH80 (21. März 2021)

Danke auch an Oberhutzel für die tolle Führung. Es hat mich sehr herausgefordert und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht.🚴🌠😃


----------



## Lindener (21. März 2021)

Schön, das ich endlich mal mitgefahren bin. Vielen Dank Oberhutzel! Komme gerne mal wieder mit. 😊


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. März 2021)

Wir sind von unserem Nightride zurück; wohl erstmal der letzte, da am Samstag die Uhr zurückgestellt wird und dann wird es wieder länger hell bleiben. Dank an meine Mitstreiter , super zusammen gefahren und bei dem Untergrund konnte man es wieder richtig rollen lassen, außer die Matschgräben bei Hordorf; meine Schuhe sahen aus.



Mal schauen ob es am Samstag mit einer Gifhornrunde klappt.


----------



## dahnjell (26. März 2021)

Danke fürs Organisieren & Mitnehmen. Hat Laune gemacht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo *Dahnjell*, den Worten von Oberhutzel kann ich mich nur anschließen...


*Torsten* wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Was macht das Radfahren und die Fitness. Wir wären ja dann schon einige um Gifhorn und Du könnest auch dazustossen.
*Dahnjell, *hier nochmal eine Runde von der ich gesprochen habe. Wo es ordentlich rauf und runter geht in Gifhorn. Die Strecke ist aus 2015 und wurde von Jogo 46 erstellt.








						Rundkurse als XC Strecken um und in Gifhorn | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 25,9 km | Dauer: 02:27 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. März 2021)

Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde im Mixteam zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung. Die Strecke hatte 35 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm und ein Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 15 Kilometer. Die Trails waren auch ein Mix von Trocken- u. Matschpassagen, aber dort waren z.T. schöne Grabendurchfahrten mit Wassereinlage; sind alle trocken geblieben und unsere Einsteiger haben alles super gemeistert.



Damit das Interesse ein wenig steigt und unsere Einsteiger mal Mut fassen dabei zu sein, haben ich die Strecke auf Komoot gepostet, aber halt mal Ausnahme, da ich der Meinung bin wir wollen gemeinsam die Trails "erfahren".








						Trailspaß zwischen Waldsee und Moorhüttensee | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 33,1 km | Dauer: 02:21 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




In zwei Wochen ggf. Start im Süden und vielleicht klappt es mit der Samstagrunde in Gifhorn.


----------



## MelaH80 (29. März 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir sind von unserer Sonntagsrunde im Mixteam zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung. Die Strecke hatte 35 Kilometer mit ca. 200 Hm und ein Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 15 Kilometer. Die Trails waren auch ein Mix von Trocken- u. Matschpassagen, aber dort waren z.T. schöne Grabendurchfahrten mit Wassereinlage; sind alle trocken geblieben und unsere Einsteiger haben alles super gemeistert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1237641
> Damit das Interesse ein wenig steigt und unsere Einsteiger mal Mut fassen dabei zu sein, haben ich die Strecke auf Komoot gepostet, aber halt mal Ausnahme, da ich der Meinung bin wir wollen gemeinsam die Trails "erfahren".
> 
> ...


Es war wieder mal eine tolle MTB Tour. Danke, dass du das ermöglichst.👍🏼😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2021)

Das freut mich und Danke für das positive Feedback . Wenn alle ihren Spaß haben, macht die Tourausarbeitung natürlich doppelt so viel Laune.  Da ich die Touren immer nacharbeite, sieht man auch an den Schnitten, dass ihr euch stetig verbessert und ihr als Einsteiger gut profitiert; auch wenn man mal kurz ans Limit gehen muss. Auch ich muss dann mal Zähne zeigen, aber über die gesamte Strecke max. GA1-GA2.
Heute bin ich kurz meine alte Referenzstrecke für mein Triathlontraining gefahren und das erste mal in diesem Jahr über ein 30er Schnitt gefahren bei 144 Durchschnittspuls; also auch ich steigere mich durch die Ausfahrten.


----------



## dahnjell (30. März 2021)

@Oberhutzel, Danke für den Track von dem du gesprochen hast. Ist aber recht viel Straße bei und hoch und runter um GF geht noch mehr  Ich habe mir bisher Samstag freigehalten - vll. bis dahin. Ach so, am Sonntag nach einer Tour im Harz sahen mein komplettes Rad und ich aus wie deine Schuhe nach Hordorf


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> hoch und runter um GF geht noch mehr


Da waren wir das erste mal in Gifhorn und Eugen hat uns einige schöne Sachen gezeigt unter anderem der Rundkurs unterhalb von Wilsche; da musste ich alles geben und da hatte ich im Sand einen schönen Endo.. Auf dem Video waren die Trails am Allerkanal 2015 super zu fahren; jetzt alles gut bewachsen.


dahnjell schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bisher Samstag freigehalten





dahnjell schrieb:


> Ach so, am Sonntag nach einer Tour im Harz sahen mein komplettes Rad und ich aus wie deine Schuhe nach Hordorf



Heute nochmal meine Rethenrunde mit meinem Trek gefahren, da am 24.03.21 bei meinem Navi, die Batterien leer waren. Heute mal wieder in "Kurz".








						Gravelrunde über Rethen und Ribbesbüttel zu den Meiner Teichen | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 41,4 km | Dauer: 01:53 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Helmi3b (31. März 2021)

Ich war heute mit dem MTB mal im Elm unterwegs, habe das schöne Wetter genutzt.
War top, alle Trails trocken, aber nicht staubig.
Aufgrund der guten Voraussetzungen, etwas Wahnsinn und aktuell guter Kondition hab ich die 34,7km in 1:53 abgespult.
Rekord war bisher im Juli 2018 2:11.
Wer also Lust hat, kann die Strecke gerne nutzen und sollte das bei der aktuellen Wetterlage in Angriff nehmen.









						Elm on Fire | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,7 km | Dauer: 02:06 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. März 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wer also Lust hat, kann die Strecke gerne nutzen und sollte das bei der aktuellen Wetterlage in Angriff nehmen.


Kommt auch noch, muss aber noch Körner sammeln. Zur Zeit fahre ich nur flach. War heute mit dem Renner auf Tour. Warst aber zügig unterwegs.








						Cruisen mit Renner oder Gravel über Nebenwege nach Eickenrode und zurück | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 60,1 km | Dauer: 02:27 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Am Samstag sind wir ja schon zu viert; *Andreas* wie sieht es aus


----------



## Lindener (31. März 2021)

Hallo Martin, ich bin auch dabei.🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2021)

Super dass es heute mit der gemeinsamen Tour geklappt hat. Dank an meine Begleitung und wir waren eine harmonische Gruppe und bei dem Untergrund ging es dann auch gut voran.  Am Besten hat mit gefallen, dass man 5 Leute anfragt ob sie "Bock" haben die Trails unsicher zu machen und dann sind auch fünf am Start und nicht wie sonst; man fragt 100 und es sind auch nur 5 am Start. Daniel danke nochmal für deine Insidertipps , hat die Runde nochmal abgerundet und war nochmal Neuland für mich.






*Markus* tut mir Leid das ich Dir absagen musste, aber wie versprochen habe ich die Tour als Werbung nochmal auf Komoot für alle hochgeladen und ggf. nächsten Sonntag von Braunschweig aus.








						MTB und Graveltrailrunde um Tankumsee-Maikampsee und Schlossseee | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 37,6 km | Dauer: 02:19 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Schönes Osterwochenende und müssen wir nochmal wiederholen, denn drei Runden habe ich schon fertig gebaut.


----------



## Lindener (3. April 2021)

Schön wars, danke Martin. Einen neuen Trail 900 Meter von meinem Haus gezeigt zu bekommen ist schon cool.😉


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, wann und wo soll es am Sonntag losgehen?


Luis man hätte doch fahren können.   Unsere Wetterfrösche schaffen nicht mal ein Tag das Wetter vorherzusagen, da sie wahrscheinlich auch nur morgens auf dem Dach stehen und das Wetter des heutigen Tag bestimmen.
Ich konnte mich auch erst die letzten zwei Tage wieder aufraffen ein wenig Braunschweig zu erkunden und trotz der letzten Regentage waren die Trails alle super trocken. Paar neue bekannte Trails wieder gefunden, die lange Zeit nicht fahrbar waren. Nächsten Sonntag mal um Braunschweig und auf den höchsten Berg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2021)

War heute nochmal alleine auf Tour und habe die Strecke jetzt mal für euch vervollständigt. Ich glaube da war von euch noch niemand und ist jetzt wieder mal machbar. Die Strecke um den Gieseberg hatte ich mal 2014 angeboten und ist jetzt mal wieder befahrbar.






Vielleicht wird euer Interesse mal geweckt und ihr seit dabei, wenn wir gemeinsam Braunschweig und das Umland neu entdecken.








						Trailexpedition Gieseberg und Schlossberg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 27,6 km | Dauer: 01:46 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Tux321 (13. April 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> War heute nochmal alleine auf Tour und habe die Strecke jetzt mal für euch vervollständigt. Ich glaube da war von euch noch niemand und ist jetzt wieder mal machbar. Die Strecke um den Gieseberg hatte ich mal 2014 angeboten und ist jetzt mal wieder machbar.


..auf dem Schloßberg war ich ewig nicht. Schöne Runde 👍


----------



## Lusitano (13. April 2021)

Anfängerpech war allein am Löwengarten. Heute war dann doch noch ein schöner Nachmittag für ein Tour. Das Wetter hat sich noch zu seiner schönen Seite hin entwickelt.
Dafür ist das MTB sauber geblieben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2021)

Hallo Luis. Schade das es nicht geklappt hat. Ich hatte alle informiert, dass ich es arbeitstechnisch nicht schaffe die Tour zu führen und habe abgesagt und auch Dir kurzfristig auf deine Mail antwortet. Ich wollte die Tour ggf. am Donnerstag nachholen, da es dort bei mir in der Regel nicht ganz so spät wird.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..auf dem Schloßberg war ich ewig nicht. Schöne Runde


zur Zeit alles wieder dornenfrei und jemand hat paar Sprunghügel gebaut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. April 2021)

Heute eine zügige Runde um Braunschweig mit Milleniumberg und Kreiselberg. Dank an Morris, Jonas und Stefan für eure Begleitung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2021)

Heute mal wieder um Wolfsburg unterwegs gewesen. Die Trails alle super trocken und um Mörse alles super zu fahren. Leider bei dem einen schönen Trail bei Mörse wurde die Einfahrt verblockt , aber kann man umgehen und die Strecke selber ist frei . Dann glaubt man, man kennt alles und dann findet man doch noch paar neue Trails 



Vielleicht werden wir Sonntag noch paar mehr. Luis, dir viel Spaß bei der Arbeit und bei deiner Oderrunde hast Du aber richtig Gas gegeben. 19er Schnitt bei über 500 Hm . 18er bei 250 Hm.








						Singletrail Tour Oderwald 16.04.2021 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Lusitano Racing hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 48,5 km | Dauer: 03:02 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. April 2021)

Wir sind von unserer Braunschweigrunde zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung für die gemeinsame Tour. Melanie super mitgefahren   und alle technischen Einlagen gemeistert. Nach dem Motto "Augen auf und durch". Unsere Techniker haben bei machen Hindernissen und Abfahrten wirklich den direkten Weg genommen; vom Milleniumberg die Abkürzung ist schon gekonnt.






Schönes Restwochenende und die nächste Sonntagsrunde wieder im Norden.


----------



## MelaH80 (18. April 2021)

Danke auch an dich, Martin für die gute Führung und danke an alle Mitfahrer. Ihr habt mich mitgezogen, sodass ich alle Trails geschafft habe.


----------



## dahnjell (19. April 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder um Wolfsburg unterwegs gewesen... Leider bei dem einen schönen Trail bei Mörse wurde die Einfahrt verblockt , aber kann man umgehen und die Strecke selber ist frei


Das gesamte Hohnstedter Holz ist seit November Naturschutzgebiet. Darauf hat mich die Polizei am März vor Ort hingewiesen. Die offizielle Beschilderung folgt wohl noch. Der nette "CC Rundkurs" ist damit nicht mehr befahrbar. Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz, Daniel


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Hohnstedter Holz ist seit November Naturschutzgebiet.



Da werde ich die nächste Nordrunde doch um Wolfsburg machen.  Solang keine Schilder; weis ich von nichts. Bald kann man dann nur noch Schotterwege fahren und auf den Trails patroulliert die Polizei mit E-Bikes. Da können wir uns warm anziehen für Asse, Elm und Harz. Bald gibt es nur noch betreutest Denken und Handeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2021)

Heute mal wieder meinen gelben Renner rausgeholt und Richtung Sülfeld gedüst und auf schmalen Reifen knapp 20 Kilometer Aspaltwege abgerollt.











						Gravelcruising zur Schleuse Sülfeld und zur Schunterquerung bei Dibbesdorf | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 51,2 km | Dauer: 02:19 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Tony- (19. April 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


>


Die ersten 4 Steine sind trocken.. bist ins Wasser gefallen? 🤭


----------



## Lusitano (19. April 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da werde ich die nächste Nordrunde doch um Wolfsburg machen.  Solang keine Schilder; weis ich von nichts. Bald kann man dann nur noch Schotterwege fahren und auf den Trails patroulliert die Polizei mit E-Bikes. Da können wir uns warm anziehen für Asse, Elm und Harz. Bald gibt es nur noch betreutest Denken und Handeln.


Man gut das die Harvester so Natur freundlich sind mit ihren Super Fetten Reifen und mittlerweile in jedem Wald die Natur und Trails zerstören.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> bist ins Wasser gefallen?


 nein, bin trocken geblieben Anton. Ein Hund hat kurz gebadet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Man gut das die Harvester so Natur freundlich


Jepp. Da spielt es keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tux321 (20. April 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Man gut das die Harvester so Natur freundlich sind mit ihren Super Fetten Reifen und mittlerweile in jedem Wald die Natur und Trails zerstören.


..die sind mittlerweile ja fast überall unterwegs ☹️


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2021)

Ich habe heute nochmal eine Exkursionrunde im Hohnstedter Holz gemacht und tatsächlich wieder paar neue Trails für mich gefunden. Für unsere Local scheinen sie wohl bekannt zu sein, denn bei einem waren viele Reifenspuren im nassen Boden zu erkennen.  Mal schauen ob ihr die Stelle kennt. Ich werde die drei neuen Trails in die Wolfsburgrunde mit einbauen.



Montag mal ein Kurztrip in den Elm, denn da wird wahrscheinlich auch alle knochentrocken sein. Einladung schicke ich mal Samstag raus. Thomas Du bist sicherlich mit dabei.


----------



## Tux321 (24. April 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ..Mal schauen ob ihr die Stelle kennt. Ich werde die drei neuen Trails in die Wolfsburgrunde mit einbauen.
> 
> Montag mal ein Kurztrip in den Elm, denn da wird wahrscheinlich auch alle knochentrocken sein. Einladung schicke ich mal Samstag raus. Thomas Du bist sicherlich mit dabei.


..die Stelle kommt mir nicht bekannt vor. Ist immer wieder erstaunlich was du noch findest 😀👍
Montag ist im Kalender eingetragen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Ist immer wieder erstaunlich was du noch findest


Freut mich auch jedes mal wieder und die drei Trails, die ich gefunden habe sind noch nicht mal bei Komoot verzeichnet.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Montag ist im Kalender eingetragen.


Super. Einladung ist raus. Heute noch mal mit dem Renner Richtung Meinersen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2021)

Von unserer Elmrunde zurück. Die Trails super zu fahren; trocken und hart wie Beton. Dank an meine Begleitung und ich war ein wenig gefordert , aber trainiert mich ein wenig am Berg. Vielleicht bis Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2021)

Wir sind von unserer Wolfsburgrunde zurück und haben alles was der Hohenstedter Forst zu bieten hat mitgenommen; bevor er für MTBs gesperrt wird. Dank an meine Begleitung und Melanie alles wieder super gemeistert und durchgehalten. Zu Beginn gleich ein technischen Defekt; Kette gerissen, aber Thomas hatte noch ein 10er Schloss, obwohl er auf 11 fach unterwegs war.
Die Strecke hatte 46 Kilometer mit fast 300 Hm und ein Trailanteil von ca. 15 Kilometern, wobei auch vile Trails dabei waren, die man nicht auf Komoot findet. Stephane stand öfter im Kartengrün bei Komoot.









Schönes Restwochenden und am übernächsten Montag wieder auf Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2021)

Paar weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite.





						Album 140. Hohnstedter Forst - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## stratt (2. Mai 2021)

Als kürzlich Zugezogener möchte ich einmal ein riesen Dankeschön an diesen Thread und besonders @Oberhutzel da lassen für die schönen Trailvorschläge in Braunschweig und Umgebung. 
Hatte schon befürchtet hier gibt es garnichts Gescheites für mein neues Hardtail aber da durfte ich heute zum Glück das Gegenteil erfahren. Bin heute aus dem Östlichen kommend die "Trailexpedition Gieseberg und Schlossberg" gefahren und es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Schöne Trails, wenn auch ohne HM aber das ist hier auch irgendwie logisch.
Ich freue mich auf das weitere Erkunden der Gegend!


----------



## MelaH80 (2. Mai 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Melanie alles wieder super gemeistert und durchgehalten.


Für mich war der Tag dann zu Ende. Ich war total platt. Was mir auch gut tat. Es war eine total tolle Tour. Danke.👍🏼


----------



## Helmi3b (2. Mai 2021)

Das sieht nach ner klasse Tour aus, was die Bilder so zeigen... . Das Wetter war auch top zum Fahren. Wär auch gerne dabei gewesen, aber ich hatte schon vor länger Zeit beschlossen, heute nen Halben zu laufen. Gerne am nächsten Montagstermin dann wieder.
Vielleicht was im Norden...


----------



## ThomasBS (3. Mai 2021)

stratt schrieb:


> Schöne Trails, wenn auch ohne HM aber das ist hier auch irgendwie logisch.


Dann musst du in den naheliegenden Elm kommen. Da bekommst du Höhenmeter und das bei sehr schönen Trails. Ich liebe den Elm. Es ist der "Harz des kleinen Mannes".


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2021)

stratt schrieb:


> möchte ich einmal ein riesen Dankeschön an diesen Thread und besonders @Oberhutzel da lassen für die schönen Trailvorschläge in Braunschweig und Umgebung.


Hallo *stratt*. Danke für die positive Rückmeldung und falls Interesse besteht kann ich auch Dir nur anbieten deine Mailadresse als PN anzugeben und ich setze dich mit in den Verteiler; dann wirst Du direkt informiert wann es wieder los geht. Die Strecken auf Komoot sind nur eine kleine Werbeeinlage, damit ihr seht was wir so fahren und eurer Interesse zu wecken mal dabei zu sein gemeinsam Braunschweig und Umgebung kennenzulernen. Dies haben wir 2020 gemeinsam bereist.








						unsere Touren 2020
					

Wir sind gemeinsam ca. 1300 km mit knapp 9000 Hm um Braunschweig auf Tour gewesen.




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				





stratt schrieb:


> Hatte schon befürchtet hier gibt es garnichts Gescheites für mein neues Hardtail aber da durfte ich heute zum Glück das Gegenteil erfahren.


Braunschweig und Umland hat schon einiges zu bieten und Höhenmeter fahren wir in Elm, Asse oder auch Salzgitter; aber die Saison hat erst angefangen und da müssen manche noch Körner sammeln; obwohl letzten Montag waren wir im Elm: 43 Kilometer und über 500 Hm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Das sieht nach ner klasse Tour aus, was die Bilder so zeigen...


Ja die Strecke war wieder voll stimmig ( kein Eigenlob, aber ich war mit mir selbst zufrieden ) und hat alles geboten was Mountainbiken für mich ausmacht.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Gerne am nächsten Montagstermin dann wieder.


Super. Werde aber diesmal eine Braunschweigumrundung anbieten mit 40 Kilometer und die nächsten gehen wieder in den Elm, wenn es wieder trockener ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2021)

MelaH80 schrieb:


> Für mich war der Tag dann zu Ende. Ich war total platt.


das geht mir manchmal auch so, aber beim nächsten mal fällt es einem leichter, weil man sich wieder verbessert hat und Du brauchst dich nicht zu verstecken, denn wir hatten schon viele dabei, die haben nach 5 Kilometer die Segel gestrichen.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1598248?sort=views&direction=desc&page=2 ... der Kommentar unter dem Bild sagt alles.
Wolfgang in der Mitte ist nochmal 10 Jahre älter als ich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2021)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Dann musst du in den naheliegenden Elm kommen.


Thomas dies stimmt, aber nach Regen macht der Elm nicht so richtig Spaß und dann lieber um Gifhorn und da sind alle Trails trocken. Deshalb bereisen wir ja auch alles.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2021)

stratt schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf das weitere Erkunden der Gegend!


Bild an der Kieskuhle Bienrode entstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (3. Mai 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Thomas dies stimmt, aber nach Regen macht der Elm nicht so richtig Spaß und dann lieber um Gifhorn und da sind alle Trails trocken.


Ich war gestern 40km im Elm unterwegs und so matschig war es nicht. Den Trail hinter dem Tetzelstein runter nach Königslutter sollte man meiden, wenn man Matsch scheut, aber sonst war es ok.


----------



## Helmi3b (3. Mai 2021)

@Martin: Um BS, auch gut. Hauptsache radeln.
Womit hast du denn die 2020er Strecken übereinandergelegt?
Das würde ich mit meinen Radfahr- und Laufstrecken auch gern mal machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Um BS, auch gut. Hauptsache radeln.





Helmi3b schrieb:


> Womit hast du denn die 2020er Strecken übereinandergelegt?


mit basecamp von Garmin kein Problem, da kann man alle Strecken katalogisieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2021)

Heute schon mal die Montagsrunde z.T. abgefahren. Alle Trails super zu fahren und nur vereinzelnd Matschnester. Leider sehen die Wetteraussichten nicht so rosig aus; warm, aber auch feucht von oben. Sonntag mal auf schmalen Reifen duchstarten.


----------



## Helmi3b (9. Mai 2021)

Ja, leider deutet sich Regen an.


----------



## Lusitano (10. Mai 2021)

Heute seid ich doch trocken geblieben. Hier in Salzgitter war es aber ziemlich drückend warm. Am Sonntag bin ich die Trails im Oderwald gefahren. Alle Top mit sehr wenigen Pfützen die zu umfahren sind.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Heute seid ich doch trocken geblieben.


Wir sind trocken geblieben. Gegen Ende paar Stipper, aber kaum gemerkt. Da wir heute nur zu viert waren: Dank an meine Begleiter und vorallem Thomas für die knapp 60 Kilometerrunde; konnte man bei dem harten Untergrund sehr zügig fahren.


Lusitano schrieb:


> sehr wenigen Pfützen die zu umfahren sind


.. einmal hat es nicht  geklappt und wir mussten voll durch; da ich nicht mehr ausweichen konnte. Das Wetter war ideal und der Untergrund auch , aber die Resonanz war schwach. Ich weis nicht was noch für Wetter kommen muss.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Mai 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich die Trails im Oderwald gefahren.


Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so rosig aus für die nächsten Tage  und die Trails sind zur Zeit nur nass aber noch gut fahrbar. Heute eine trockene Phase gefunden und ein Teil der nächsten Nordrunde abgefahren; war auf den Wurzeln etwas glitschig.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich schiebe schon mal das Bild hoch, war ja heute eher nen Sprint als Tour xD Zu mehr Fotos bin ich nicht gekommen hehe 

Zu den Trails: Oderwald war heute sehr Cremig bis Schlozig.  




MFG Christian hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Mai 2021)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Oderwald war heute sehr Cremig bis Schlozig.


Chris stimmt, meine Reifen hatten weder vorn noch hinten Grip bzw. Traktion. Den Dreck habe ich bis nach Hause transportiert.





Sirius6 schrieb:


> war ja heute eher nen Sprint als Tour xD Zu mehr Fotos bin ich nicht gekommen hehe


Ich auch nicht; aber bei dem Untergrund war mein Pulsmax. bei 164 und im Schnitt bei 145 und ihr hättet sicherlich noch etwas zulegen können. Es war ja keine Einsteigerrunde.
Die Strecke hatte 55 Kilometer mit knapp 500 Hm und eine Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von 21 Kilometer.



Schönes Restwochenende und ggf. nächsten Montag wieder in den Elm; wenn es trockener bleibt.


----------



## Sirius6 (16. Mai 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Chris stimmt, meine Reifen hatten weder vorn noch hinten Grip bzw. Traktion. Den Dreck habe ich bis nach Hause transportiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1273212
> 
> Ich auch nicht; aber bei dem Untergrund war mein Pulsmax. bei 164 und im Schnitt bei 145 und ihr hättet sicherlich noch etwas zulegen können. Es war ja keine Einsteigerrunde.
> ...


Immerhin hab ich den 4ten Platz der eBike Kom auf Strava beim langen Segment mitten drin 😂😂😂


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Mai 2021)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> mmerhin hab ich den 4ten Platz der eBike Kom auf Strava beim langen Segment mitten drin 😂😂


, ohne Matsch sicherlich 1er und hätte ich euch nicht gebremst, wahrscheinlich auch noch weiter vorn.


----------



## chris-roll (17. Mai 2021)

Die Anfahrt zum Oderwald war echt klasse und man lernt immer wieder neue Wege mit Martin.



Ich oute mich jetzt mal als "Mutti".
Die Pace war mir eindeutig zu hoch und das gemeinsame Erlebnis beim Mountainbiking kommt mir deutlich zu kurz. 

Ich denke es gibt Einige, die es über die letzten Jahre in diese Braunschweiger MTB Gruppe geschafft haben und vielleicht deswegen nicht kontinuierlich dabei geblieben sind.
MTB ist mehr als mit Dampf durch die Wälder zu jagen, Wanderer als "D-Zug" weg zu Klingeln und hinter seinem Vordermann hinterherzuhecheln.
So viel zu meiner Sichtweise, welche jedoch die außergewöhnliche Streckenkenntnis und Kondition von Martin nicht in Abrede stellen soll.

Um die MTB-Runde jedoch langfristig zugänglicher für einen Großteil von euch zu machen, seid ihr gefragt.
Was wünscht ihr euch von der Runde. 
Mich würde euer Feedback interessieren, sei es Streckenlänge/Tempo/technischer Anspruch/Erklärung von Sektionen/Pausenanzahl(Foto+Pipi+Repair)/Sozialer Austausch/AfterRide Gespräche/Fahrtechnikeinlagen/etc.

Viel Spaß bei Nachdenken, Anregen und Diskutieren. 
Besten Dank für euren Input.


----------



## Sirius6 (17. Mai 2021)

chris-roll schrieb:


> Die Anfahrt zum Oderwald war echt klasse und man lernt immer wieder neue Wege mit Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das liegt auch an der Herangehensweise an den Sport, der eine möchte Sportlich in Richtung leichte Trails und möglichst schnell durch. 

Und der andere sieht eher das gemeinsame schreddern auf Trails vielleicht auch ne Abfahrt zwei Mal fahren weil sie ihm gefallen hat.

Mir ist die Pace ohne eBike auch zu hoch.
Ein wenig mehr Party Pace zwischendrin oder absetzen nach Trails wäre manchmal echt  angesagt.

Gerade Anfänger b.z.w. Leute mit nicht so viel Trail Erfahrung und Ausdauer werden bei sowas halt doppelt bestraft. Dazu kommt halt auch mit weniger Erfahrung kostet Gelände fahren einfach mehr Kraft, das wiederum begünstigt Fahrfehler U.s.w.. Wenn man dann sowieso schon hinterher fährt und der pulk an Leuten auf einen wartet und es ohne abzusetzen direkt weiter geht kann gerade derjenige kein einziges Mal durch schnaufen.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das die runden keine Daseins Berechtigung haben sondern einfach zu Hart sind um direkt von Einsteigern gefahren zu werden, Martin ist einfach eine Maschine, seine Touren sind einfach der Hammer aber manchmal kommt das genießen meiner Meinung nach zu kurz.

Für Einsteiger und Genießer Touren (nenne das jetzt einfach Mal so)
-blutigen Anfängern gleich Tipps an die Hand geben was sie versuchen sollen (Basics)
-wenn Bedarf ist vielleicht Mal aufs Rad schauen, einfache Dinge wie Sattelhöhe, Reifendruck prüfen( danke noch Mal für den Tipp zum ideal Druck)
-generell eher gemütlich Pace (die kann einen Anfänger schon fordern aber hoffentlich nicht überfordern)
-Technik zusammen üben: Bunny Hops, Trackstand und Wheelie/Manual macht einfach in der Gruppe mehr Spass und man kann sich gegenseitig auf die Finger schauen.
- Touren vielleicht mit Exit einbauen (wobei das Teils sehr schwer umsetzbar ist)

Wären nen paar Ideen die mir spontan gekommen sind und versteht das nicht falsch es dient nicht das die Gruppe gespalten wird sondern mehr Leute Spass am Hobby haben

MFG Chris


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo Jungs, dies war keine Einsteigerrunde mit 55 Kilometer und knapp 500 Hm und ich glaube Stefan und Chris-roll haben sich gefühlt nur unterhalten; also war die Luft nicht knapp; denn ich konnte mich nicht unterhalten. Bei den Einsteigerrunden (werden auch so angekündigt), die ich jetzt mehr im Norden starte, da die Streckenlängen deutlich kurzer sind und weniger Höhenmeter haben und da kommt ihr auch auf eure Kosten und dann kann ich auch mehr Fotos machen. Bei der Tour von gestern einfach mal den Mund auf machen, denn ich hatte das Gefühl ihr wollt noch schneller fahren und dann versuche ich was für mich noch möglich ist, denn der Guide versucht sich der Gruppe anzupassen. Ich hoffe die Strecke hat gefallen. Beim nächsten mal einfach mal sagen "lieber etwas lockerer" und dann kann ich auch 135er Puls fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirius6 (17. Mai 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, dies war keine Einsteigerrunde mit 55 Kilometer und knapp 500 Hm und ich glaube Stefan und Chris-roll haben sich gefühlt nur unterhalten; also war die Luft nicht knapp; denn ich konnte mich nicht unterhalten. Bei den Einsteigerrunden (werden auch so angekündigt), die ich jetzt mehr im Norden starte, da die Streckenlängen deutlich kurzer sind und weniger Höhenmeter haben und da kommt ihr auch auf eure Kosten und dann kann ich auch mehr Fotos machen. Bei der Tour von gestern einfach mal den Mund auf machen, denn ich hatte das Gefühl ihr wollt noch schneller fahren und dann versuche ich was für mich noch möglich ist, denn der Guide versucht sich der Gruppe anzupassen. Ich hoffe die Strecke hat gefallen. Beim nächsten mal einfach mal sagen "lieber etwas lockerer" und dann kann ich auch 135er Puls fahren.


Aber du brauchst doch nicht jeden hinter dir Platzen lassen nur weil er noch reden kann 🤔
Denke aber das liegt an der generellen Sicht auf den Sport.

Für einige ist die Komplette Tour eine Strecke, 
was für mich eher der XC Ansatz am Sport ist.

Für andere steht der Trail im Vordergrund mit den Wald und Wiesen Pfaden dazwischen für den Transit der Mittel zum Zweck ist .

Der ewige Kampf zwischen Lycra und Shorts 😂😂😂


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Mai 2021)

Sirius6 schrieb:


> Der ewige Kampf zwischen Lycra und Shorts 😂😂


Wahrscheinlich. Schwer allen gerecht zu werden. Nächste Sonntagtour im Norden wieder lockere Einsteigertour. (41km mit 200 Hm).


MelaH80 schrieb:


> Es war eine total tolle Tour.


Melanie bist dann sicherlich wieder dabei.


----------



## MelaH80 (18. Mai 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Melanie bist dann sicherlich wieder dabei.


Hi Martin. Ich bin erstmal für paar Wochen unterwegs und werde nicht dabei sein. LG


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2021)

MelaH80 schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal für paar Wochen unterwegs


OK. Ich hoffe Du verlierst nicht deine gute Form und bleibst am Ball.
Die letzten Tage auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs gewesen und deshalb mal ohne Matsch und man schafft paar mehr Kilometer bei gleichem Zeitfenster.














						Feierabend Rennradrunde aus dem Bauch heraus um Waggum | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 46,7 km | Dauer: 01:37 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Thomas ggf. Samstag um Gifhorn und vielleicht können Stefan, Andreas u. Daniel auch. Wollte nochmal die Wetteraussuchten abwarten. Eine 44er Runde in Richtung Meinersen hatte ich geplant.


----------



## Helmi3b (21. Mai 2021)

Gerne. Samstag Vormittag passt. Nachmittag allerdings nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Nachmittag allerdings nicht.


Ich muss Vormittag arbeiten , aber ich habe eh leichtes Kratzen im Hals und werde mich etwas zurückhalten mit dem Radfahren. Vielleicht kann ich der Erkältung noch ausweichen.


----------



## Helmi3b (21. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht soll es auch so sein, daß es nicht passt.... Vorsicht ist da besser. Schön Tee trinken Martin.
Dann besser ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Tux321 (22. Mai 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich muss Vormittag arbeiten , aber ich habe eh leichtes Kratzen im Hals und werde mich etwas zurückhalten mit dem Radfahren. Vielleicht kann ich der Erkältung noch ausweichen.


Gute Besserung Martin, 
bei mir passt es auch nicht sind spontan über Pfingsten auf Fehmarn 🚴‍♂️😀


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2021)

Danke Thomas und Luis für die Wünsche. Alles im Griff; kratzen ist weg und der Schnupfen ist nur leicht und am Abklingen. Meine Hausmittel haben scheins wieder gewirkt.


Tux321 schrieb:


> spontan über Pfingsten auf Fehmarn 🚴‍♂️


Thomas und deiner Familie viel Spaß. Ich muss auch nochmal nach Fehman, denn meine Frau hat mir zum 60zigsten ein Kitekurs geschenkt.


----------



## dahnjell (25. Mai 2021)

Hab jetzt erst wieder ins Forum geschaut. Martin schön, dass du wieder gesund bist. Bin gerne wieder um Gifhorn dabei oder auch woanders. Elm hätte ich das größte Interesse, da ich dort im Gegensatz zu Asse oder Harz bisher nur wenig gute Trails entdecken konnte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Martin schön, dass du wieder gesund bist.


Danke Daniel ; ich bin wieder fit und bin auch am 23.5 wieder locker gestartet und habe auch beide Touren mal wieder auf Komoot gepostet.


dahnjell schrieb:


> Elm hätte ich das größte Interesse, da ich dort im Gegensatz zu Asse oder Harz bisher nur wenig gute Trails entdecken konnte..


Daniel dies werden wir nachholen. Am Sonntag wollte ich aber nochmal eine Einsteigerunde im Norden machen, denn es soll die ganze Woche noch regnen und dann hat man im Elm keinen Spaß. Den darauf folgenden Montag Nachmittags in den Elm ( 46 Km 580 Hm) und den Sonntag ( 13.6.21 55 Km u. 680 Hm). So ist eigentlich meine Planung.  Vielleich den Samstag 5.6 wieder eine gemeinsame Gifhornrunde mit Start am Bahnhof ( Richtrung Meinersen 44 km).


----------



## twehlert (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mitfahren bei der Einsteigerrunde am Sonntag. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2021)

twehlert schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mitfahren bei der Einsteigerrunde am Sonntag.


Super. Hab Dir den Treffpunkt und Startzeit geschickt und die Einladung per Mail.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2021)

Wir sind von unserer Nordrunde zurück. Dank an meine Tourbegleitung. Die Trails waren z.T. wirklich trocken, aber auch gut matschig mit paar schönen Wasserdurchfahrten. Leider hatten wir zwei kurze Abflüge, aber hoffe es bleiben nur blaue Flecken.












Paar weitere Bilder auf meiner Profilseite. Schönes Restwochenden und ggf. am Samstag in Gifhorn.


----------



## Rick_Biessman (30. Mai 2021)

Moin. Mal ne etwas andere Frage - die mir hier eventuell keiner beantworten kann, weil sich hier vor allem die XC-Fraktion zu tummeln scheint, aber: Weiß jemand, ob es irgendwie sinnvolle Möglichkeiten gibt, mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nach Sankt Andreasberg zu kommen? Ich hab natürlich schon ein bisschen geschaut, welche Bahnhöfe in nahegelegenen Städten sind und wo es Busverbindungen gibt, aber das ist alles eher Mist. Aber vielleicht hat ja doch jemand nen Tipp.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Mai 2021)

Heute ein zaghafter Wiedereinstieg auf den Rötgesbütteler Hometrails.
Das wohlige Gefühl in den Beinen danach ist wieder da...
Ich hoffe die Kreise werden langsam größer und ich kann bald mal wieder mitfahren.

(Noch) nicht dokumentierter Weg bei Rötgesbüttel




Bikebark Rötgesbüttel




Die Kids haben hier im Wald mal einen kleinen "Bikepark" angelegt, sah heute danach aus als ob er länger nicht genutzt wurde...


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2021)

Rick_Biessman schrieb:


> mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nach Sankt Andreasberg zu kommen?


Oh. Ich wüsste nicht wann ich das letzte mal die Öffis genutz habe, aber manche fahren mit der Bahn in den Harz, aber bis Andreasberg wird es wohl eine Expedition.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heute ein zaghafter Wiedereinstieg auf den Rötgesbütteler Hometrails.


Torsten schön von Dir zu hören und es freud mich, dass es wieder aufwärts geht. Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau nah an Röttgesbüttel und haben ein Abstecher zu den Meinerteichen gemacht und ein Eis in Meine an dem kleinen Teich im Ort genossen. Den Platz kannen wir noch nicht.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> (Noch) nicht dokumentierter Weg bei Rötgesbüttel


Neuer Trail ist immer gut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Heute ein zaghafter Wiedereinstieg auf den Rötgesbütteler Hometrails.


Torsten die kleine Runde bin ich gestern noch mit meiner Frau um die Meiner Teiche gefahren. Die Strecke wäre auch ein lockerer Einsteig für dich. Den Zuckersee kannten wir auch noch nicht.








						Lockere Runde zu den Meiner Teichen und Zuckersee | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 28,0 km | Dauer: 01:56 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2021)

*Torben* bist Du mir heute mit dem Rennrad in Bevenrode entgegen gekommen. Ich war gerade auf den Weg zum Rieseberg und glaube ich habe aus dem Blickwinkel dein Trikot gesehen oder habe ich mich gerirrt. Trotz 30er Schnitt zweimal schön abgehängt worden; in Wendhausen und Rieseberg . Ich werde alt.


----------



## twehlert (1. Juni 2021)

Ja, das war ich. Habe Dich auch erst spät erkannt, da hat es nur noch zum kurz Winken gereicht.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Juni 2021)

Gestern auf bekannten und unbekannten Trails zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Wasbüttel...


----------



## Helmi3b (4. Juni 2021)

Wie siehts morgen aus mit der GF Runde?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen aus mit der GF Runde?


Stefan hat ich ja überlegt, aber die Wetteraussichten sollen ab Mittag nicht rosig sein; 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.  Für Montag sieht es für eine Elmrunde besser aus. Wollen wir uns per Mail um 13 Uhr morgen nochmal kurzschließen  für die Samstagrunde. Track von 44 Kilometer habe ich schon geladen.


----------



## Helmi3b (5. Juni 2021)

Momentan ist es wohl bis ca.14Uhr trocken, wenn die Vorhersage passt. Hab dir auch (Edit)jetzt 2Mails geschrieben. Ich starte kurz nach 9 kurzfristig mit nem Kumpel. Elm nächste Woche behalten wir im Auge.

Bin nun zurück. Es wurden dann 46km im kühlen Wald mit ein paar für mich neuen Trails.








						Wob-Ehmen Wald | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 46,2 km | Dauer: 02:11 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Wo bleibt der Regen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Elm nächste Woche behalten wir im Auge.


Einladung ist raus. Starten um 18 Uhr, damit Du dabei sein kannst. Thomas wollte auch am Start sein.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Bin nun zurück. Es wurden dann 46km im kühlen Wald mit ein paar für mich neuen Trails.


Wolfsburg ist schon ein super Pflaster und die Trails bei der Tommyquelle und hoch zum Krummer Teich sind schon lecker. Die Höhenmeter läppern sich dort auch; hast aber richtig Gas gegeben.
Nach Feierabend wollte ich eigentlich meine kurze Runde Richtung Lehre fahren, aber bei Hondelage sah ich schon die Regenschlieren über Wendhausen/Lehre und dann wurden es zügige 18 Kilometer über Querum.  War nee kurze Runde, aber trocken gebleiben.


----------



## Helmi3b (7. Juni 2021)

Danke dir, ich bin dann vor Ort. 
Ja, mein Gravelkumpel hat gut gezogen und Untergrund und Wetter waren perfekt. 

Hab gestern mal mit Hilfe eines GPX Viewer geschaut, was seit 06.2015 gefahren und gelaufen bin. 11.000km.


----------



## dahnjell (7. Juni 2021)

@Helmi3b, sieht gut aus! Fehlt nur noch die Asse ;-) Lohnt sich.

Ich fand die Idee von Martin nach Meinersen so gut, dass ich gestern einfach hin bin: https://www.strava.com/activities/5424922111 Bin trocken geblieben und Oker lohnt sich!

Kann heute leider nicht mit ihn den Elm aber versuche die zweite Chance (am Sonntag?) wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> versuche die zweite Chance (am Sonntag?) wahrzunehmen.


Daniel super. Die Meinersenrunde holen wir aber noch nach.
Wir sind zurück aus dem Elm. Dank an meine Begleitung. War eine super Runde mit euch und eine homogen Gruppe. Im Elm und z.T. am Veronikasee und Mascherode hatten wir einige gute Matschnester, wo meine Reifen am Limit waren. Rad sah wieder lecker aus.

Eilumer Horn runter ging auf den Trail ganz gut, aber zum Eilumer Gipfelkreuz war der Trail eine Matschstrasse.









Bis ggf. am Sonntag; vielleicht sind die Trails dann etwas abgetrocknet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> was seit 06.2015 gefahren und gelaufen bin. 11.000km


Super. Oderwald, Asse und Salzgitter holen wir noch nach.


dahnjell schrieb:


> Idee von Martin nach Meinersen so gut


Lange Runde; mit dem Gravel gefahren oder Renner. Den Abschnitt bei Seershausen kenne ich nicht.  In meiner Freizeitkarte gibt es da keinen durchgehenden Weg. Bei dir fehlt die Eisenbahnstrecke.


----------



## dahnjell (8. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Lange Runde; mit dem Gravel gefahren oder Renner. Den Abschnitt bei Seershausen kenne ich nicht.  In meiner Freizeitkarte gibt es da keinen durchgehenden Weg. Bei dir fehlt die Eisenbahnstrecke.


Verstehe die Frage gar nicht - hab keines von beidem   Das Trailfully geht für alles!
Bei Seershausen war tatsächlich ein Weg. Welche Eisenbahnstrecke hab ich denn verpasst??


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2021)

dahnjell schrieb:


> Das Trailfully geht für alles!





dahnjell schrieb:


> Bei Seershausen war tatsächlich ein Weg. Welche Eisenbahnstrecke hab ich denn verpasst?


auf meiner Freizeitkarte sieht es so aus  und ich schätze so bist Du gefahren.



Ich habe mal geschaut wann ich das letzte mal über 5 Stunden im Sattel  mit dem MTB saß ( August 2017 im Meran 40 Kilometer und knapp 1700 Hm) und über 100 Kilometer MTB ( 5. 2011 Braunschweigumrundung an der Stadtgrenze); noch länger her. Respekt.


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juni 2021)

Habe gestern das gute Wetter zu einer Feierabendrunde auf den ortsnahen Trails genutzt.





Wird langsam wieder Zeit für eine richtige Tour...


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> auf meiner Freizeitkarte sieht es so aus


Hi Martin, bei mir sieht die Freizeitkarte in Basecamp so aus, Stand Mai 2019.
Hast du einen älteren Kartenstand?


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten schön von Dir zu hören und es freud mich, dass es wieder aufwärts geht.


Martin, sorry hatte noch gar nicht geantwortet... Fühle mich gut und freue mich auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hast du einen älteren Kartenstand?


Danke Torsten. Hab ich geändert.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Fühle mich gut und freue mich auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren.


Vielleicht mal diese Woche, ggf. Donnerstag. Vielleicht ist Thomas auch dabei. Da Du ja noch nicht so fit bist, könnte man sich an den Meiner Teichen treffen. Deine Strecke wären 34 Kilometer. Wollte mal paar Trails probieren bei Ribbesbüttel, ob sie jetzt vielleicht fahrbar sind. Ich schreib mal per Mail.
Da Sonntag nichts lief, bin ich mit meiner Frau von Schladen nach Vienenburg und zurück gefahren. Alles Neuland und doch eine interessante Strecke geworden.














						Zu Zweit mit Trailspaß von Schladen nach Vienenburg und zurück | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 39,3 km | Dauer: 03:38 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Helmi3b (14. Juni 2021)

Zuerst einmal danke für die letzte Elm Tour. 
War top, die Strecke und auch die Truppe...homogen trifft es auf dem Punkt. Wetter top und auch viel Neues, selbst das Ziel im Elm...und ich fahr schon nicht selten dort.
Danke dafür. 

Gestern ging nicht, da war ich mit meinem Sohn im Bikepark Hahnenklee. 
Da ist einiges passiert.
Jetzt sind es 8 Strecken und die alten teilweise überarbeitet. 

Wenn aus eurer Sicht möglich, würde ich mich Donnerstag gerne anschließen, wenn die Zeit auch so gewählt würde, wie die Elmtour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Gestern ging nicht, da war ich mit meinem Sohn im Bikepark Hahnenklee.





Helmi3b schrieb:


> ich mich Donnerstag gerne anschließen, wenn die Zeit auch so gewählt würde, wie die Elmtour.


Schicke morgen eine Mail an euch mit Treffpunkt Meiner Teiche. 
Bin heute die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2021 abgefahren. Die Strecke steht eigentlich; werde sie aber nochmal in anderer Richtung fahren. Tetzelstein ist ja Matsch pur. Die Strecke geht mal in den Ostelm, denn da waren wir ja noch nicht. Eckdaten : 33 Kilometer mit ca. 450 Hm und Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von über 16 Kilometer.


----------



## Magic-BS (14. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Schicke morgen eine Mail an euch mit Treffpunkt Meiner Teiche.
> Bin heute die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2021 abgefahren. Die Strecke steht eigentlich; werde sie aber nochmal in anderer Richtung fahren. Tetzelstein ist ja Matsch pur. Die Strecke geht mal in den Ostelm, denn da waren wir ja noch nicht. Eckdaten : 33 Kilometer mit ca. 450 Hm und Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von über 16 Kilometer.


Ohh ja, da gibt es mehr als eine Schlammpackung😉


----------



## Lusitano (14. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Daniel super. Die Meinersenrunde holen wir aber noch nach.
> Wir sind zurück aus dem Elm. Dank an meine Begleitung. War eine super Runde mit euch und eine homogen Gruppe. Im Elm und z.T. am Veronikasee und Mascherode hatten wir einige gute Matschnester, wo meine Reifen am Limit waren. Rad sah wieder lecker aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 1288130
> Eilumer Horn runter ging auf den Trail ganz gut, aber zum Eilumer Gipfelkreuz war der Trail eine Matschstrasse.
> ...


Hallo alle miteinander. Auch von mir ein sehr verspäteter Kommentar zu Elm Tour. Hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht. Die große Truppe fand ich ich gut. Das sportliche Tempo hat mir sehr gefallen. Habe mal wieder neue Strecken kennengelernt. Ein Dank an Martin für das Organisieren und die Tour Führung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Die große Truppe fand ich ich gut


Dies fand ich auch gut, aber dieses Jahr seltener.
Freut mich wenn die Runde gefallen hat und war super dass wir uns jetzt mal kennengelernt haben.


Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ohh ja, da gibt es mehr als eine Schlammpackung


*Dirk*, einmal musste ich voll durchs Schlammloch und danach habe ich das "Schwarz" meiner Rennradschuhe nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2021)

Heute waren wir mal auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs. Dank an meine Begleitung. Wir sind heute überwiegend Grundlage gefahren, außer am Rieseberg, da hat Stephane die Bergwertung gewonnen. Auf den Nebenwege hatte man vom Autoverkehr Ruhe und konnte entspannt nebeneinander fahren, manchmal auch zu Dritt. Michael hatte leider zwei Reifenpannen, weil sich ein Steinchen in der Decke festgesetzt hat.



Schönes Restwochenende. Ach so, gestern bischen Wassersport betrieben mit Kradausfahrt zum Steinhuder Meer. Das Wochenende war super.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2021)

Die Strecke habe ich mal auf Komoot verewigt.








						MTBler auf schmalen Reifen auf der Sonntagsrunde | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 68,9 km | Dauer: 02:50 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2021)

Heute nochmal die Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021 abgefahren. Die Strecke steht jetzt und ist 33 Kilometer lang mit ca. 480 Hm. Die Abfahrt vom Tetzelstein zur Straße nach Langeleben ist noch eine Matschrunde und man muss seine eigene Linie finden, denn es sieht aus wie auf einer Rollbahn; habe leider mein Schienenbein kurz mit dem Pedal zermartert. Ich habe Gott sei Dank die zwei Stunden knapp unterboten. Ich hoffe im Juli trocknet die Strecke noch gut ab und dann können unsere Raketen alle Rekorde brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (25. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute nochmal die Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021 abgefahren. Die Strecke steht jetzt und ist 33 Kilometer lang mit ca. 480 Hm. Die Abfahrt vom Tetzelstein zur Straße nach Langeleben ist noch eine Matschrunde und man muss seine eigene Linie finden, denn es sieht aus wie auf einer Rollbahn; habe leider mein Schienenbein kurz mit dem Pedal zermartert. Ich habe Gott sei Dank die zwei Stunden knapp unterboten. Ich hoffe im Juli trocknet die Strecke noch gut ab und dann können unsere Raketen alle Rekorde brechen.


Ich bin am Mittwoch die 2018 gefahren war auch sehr nice


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2021)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ich bin am Mittwoch die 2018 gefahren war auch sehr nice


Super. Dann bist Du ja voll im Training und die 2021 ist für dich ein Klacks; denn die 2018 war kürzer, aber mit deutlich mehr Höhenmeter. Da musstest Du ja auch die Rollbahn am Tetzelstein nutzen.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Juni 2021)

Während der Feierabendtour am Freitag durch die Maaßel bin ich mal wieder an diesem mystischen Ort gewesen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juni 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> an diesem mystischen Ort gewesen


Illigaler Waldfriedhof , Spaß beiseite. Wenn Du im Naturschutzgebiet Maaßel warst; weist Du vielleicht ob der Trail wieder fahrbar ist . Früher standen da auch Bienenkörbe.



Ich fahre zur Zeit mehr Rennrad. Man muss das Wetter nutzen.


----------



## torstiohneh (28. Juni 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> weist Du vielleicht ob der Trail wieder fahrbar ist


Hey *Martin*, was das Foto angeht bist du auf dem richtigen Weg, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes .

Die Bienenkästen stehen dieses Jahr wieder da. 
Der Trail ist aus Richtung Süden zugewachsen, aber fahrbar. Da die Bienenkästen jetzt direkt am Weg stehen habe ich am Freitag gekniffen. 
Ich meine sie standen sonst weiter abseits und ich bin den Bereich immer auf der Südseite durch den Wald umgangen.
Aus Richtung Norden ist alles easy und bis zu den Bienenkörben gut fahrbar.

Irgendwann im Herbst werden die Bienenkästen abgebaut und dann ist die Zeit für etwas Trailpflege...


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Da die Bienenkästen jetzt direkt am Weg stehen habe ich am Freitag gekniffen.


Ja da sollte man vorsichtig sein.  Als ich 2017 da lang gefahren bin haben sie mich auch gestochen, obwohl ich sie ignoriert habe.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> und dann ist die Zeit für etwas Trailpflege...


... sollte man mal machen.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Fühle mich gut und freue mich auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren.


sollten wir in kürze mal umsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2021)

Die Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021 ist online. Viel Spaß dabei und hoffe es gefällt auch wenn es diesmal in den Ostelm geht und damit die Anstiege moderat sind und die Höhenmeter etwas weniger als im Westelm. Ich hoffe die Strecke trocket nach den letzten Regenfällen bald ab, damit ihr durchstarten könnt. Ich freue mich auf eure Kommentare und ggf. Rundenzeiten und bin gespannt was wieder von unseren Raketen für Zeiten hingelegt werden.











						Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021
					

Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021Die Challenge startet wieder vom Tetzelstein und die 33 Kilometerstrecke mit ca. 480 Hm und ca, 16 Kilometer Trail- u. W…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Lusitano (1. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021 ist online. Viel Spaß dabei und hoffe es gefällt auch wenn es diesmal in den Ostelm geht und damit die Anstiege moderat sind und die Höhenmeter etwas weniger als im Westelm. Ich hoffe die Strecke trocket nach den letzten Regenfällen bald ab, damit ihr durchstarten könnt. Ich freue mich auf eure Kommentare und ggf. Rundenzeiten und bin gespannt was wieder von unseren Raketen für Zeiten hingelegt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1300862
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, interessante Strecke. Cool ist auch dein Geschwindigkeitsrekord von 74 km/h💪. Gibt es Streckendaten?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Cool ist auch dein Geschwindigkeitsrekord von 74 km/h💪


 Luis, dies kommt, wenn man Schlenker begradigt, damit es ordentlich aussicht und da wird aus 54 Km/h halt 74.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Gibt es Streckendaten?


auf der Bildbeschreibung ist der Link nach Komoot.  Zur Zeit wird es aber eine Matschrunde; denn was da an Wasser runtergekommen ist.


----------



## Lusitano (1. Juli 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hi Martin, interessante Strecke. Cool ist auch dein Geschwindigkeitsrekord von 74 km/h💪. Gibt es Streckendaten?


Habe alles auf Komoot gefunden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2021)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Habe alles auf Komoot gefunden.


----------



## Helmi3b (1. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


>


Dito und danke Martin.
Ich warte jetzt mal auf höhere Temperaturen, die eine Trocknung begünstigen... und wenig Niederschlag in der Zeit. Scheinbar kann das noch ein bischen dauern, bis es soweit ist.


----------



## chris-roll (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB-Sports!

Da das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen wieder besser wird und das Corona-Wetterlage stimmt, möchte ich gern eure sportliche Ambition nutzen und mit euch eine *Tour auf den TRAILS des HAMMERHarz *
starten ;D

Die *Tagestour* ist für alle gedacht, die schon *etwas ambitionierter im MTB Sport* unterwegs sind und ihre Kondition sowie Technik etwas mehr fordern wollen.
Die Strecke ist wellig, fordert eure Ausdauer und bietet einige Stellen zur Schulung von steileren Bergauffahrten sowie flowigen Trails bergab.
Ich als *DIMB MTB-Guide* plane die Tour, lege ein paar *kostenlose Lernsektionen für Fahrtechnik* mit ein und sorge für eurer Wohlbefinden. Ihr könnt euch also komplett auf die Strecke/EUCH konzentrieren und den Spaß in der Gruppe sowie Natur genießen.

*Strecke: *ca. 50-60km, ca. 1200-1400Hm, v=12-14km/h; welliges Relief; schmale Pfade und Wurzelwege; Trailanteil >60% (teilweise ruppig bis S2/S3 nach STS)

*Ort:* Start ab Ilsenburg, Einkehr in Waldgasthaus Plessenburg geplant

*Zeitpunkt:* Samstag den 10.07.2021, Start gegen 09:45 / 10:00 Uhr , Ende gegen 18:30 Uhr

*Details und Teilnahmebedingungen siehe AUSSCHREIBUNG (kommt via private Mail)

Kosten:* Bezahlung in Form Einladungen zu Speiß und Trank nehme ich gerne an...mehr brauchts nicht!

Ich hoffe eure Begeisterung für den MTB-Sport fördern zu können oder neu zu erwecken!



*DIMB MTB-Guide BS*
CHRIStian Wehner
[email protected]
+49 (0) 176 62504318

* 
Interesse?* Dann melde dich einfach bei mir (via private Nachricht/Telefon/SMS/Mail) und du bekommst alle notwendigen Detailinformationen in Form der Ausschreibung samt gpx Daten.


----------



## Ballonwiese (3. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Braunschweiger Sommerchallenge 2021 ist online. Viel Spaß dabei und hoffe es gefällt auch wenn es diesmal in den Ostelm geht und damit die Anstiege moderat sind und die Höhenmeter etwas weniger als im Westelm. Ich hoffe die Strecke trocket nach den letzten Regenfällen bald ab, damit ihr durchstarten könnt. Ich freue mich auf eure Kommentare und ggf. Rundenzeiten und bin gespannt was wieder von unseren Raketen für Zeiten hingelegt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1300862



Da der Track einige meiner Lieblingstrails beinhaltet, habe ich ihn heute mal in meine Tour eingebaut. Ich fahre die meisten Trails normal in andere Richtung (also quasi gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und bin mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs. Wegen des schlechten Wetters der letzten Tage habe ich den Matsch-Laufradsatz auf mein Bombtrack montiert und bin los.

Ich habe viel Matsch erwartet und bin deshalb recht locker über den West-Ost-Radweg gestartet. Ich war überrascht, dass es alles auch mit dem Gravelbike problemlos fahrbar war und die Matschsituation war wirklich deutlich entspannter als erwartet. Der Ostelm ist einfach immer etwas trockener als der Westelm.

Ich habe gemütliche 2:20h gebraucht mit vielen Bilderpausen und zwei Reparaturpausen. Die Geschichte poste ich gleich im Gravel-Bilder-Thread und verlinke es dann hier.

Die Strecke ist toll - mit einer kleinen Ausnahme: Kurz vor der Schunterquelle (Bild unten) war der Weg zwischen Feld und Wald für mich nicht fahrbar. Das Gestrüpp ging mir bis zur Brust und ich habe mir 3 Zecken eingefangen, wie ich zu Hause feststellen musste. Gibt es da noch einen anderen Weg parallel, den ich übersehen habe, oder war ich schon auf dem richtigen?












Noch ein paar Bilder vom Zustand der Wege.
Trail Tetzelstein:




Trails Nordostelm, bergauf:




Der angesprochene, für mich unfahrbare Weg:


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juli 2021)

Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Der angesprochene, für mich unfahrbare Weg:


Ja, da fährt man am Feld entlang ca. 300m, aber da es bergab geht, war es mit dem MTB für mich fahrbar. Jetzt ist natürlich das Getreidefeld höher als bei meinen Testfahrten , aber es gibt dort keine andere Möglichkeit zur Schunterquelle zu gelangen und im August ist das Feld geerntet. Tetzelstein mit dem Gravel ist schon krass, da hatten meine Reifen schon keinen Grip. Die Strecke entgegen des Uhrzeigersinn bin ich natürlich auch gefahren, aber ich finde die Streckenführung im Uhrzeigersinn besser, da alleine die Elmhochstrasse mehr Flow hat, bei Trockenheit bringt die richtig Spaß.
Danke nochmal für deine persönlichen Eindrücke.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juli 2021)

Waren heute zu Zweit von Wolfenbüttel nach Dorstadt und zurück über den Ösel. Leider mussten wir auch dort ein wenig mit der Vegetation kämpfen. Durch das Zeckenspray auf Arm- u. Beinen wurden wir in Ruhe gelassen. Schöne Trailabschnitte und urige Holzbrücken.



















						Zu Zweit begleiten wir die Oker von Wolfenbüttel nach Dorstadt und über den Ösel zurück | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 31,8 km | Dauer: 03:18 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-roll (5. Juli 2021)

chris-roll schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB-Sports!
> 
> Da das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen wieder besser wird und das Corona-Wetterlage stimmt, möchte ich gern eure sportliche Ambition nutzen und mit euch eine *Tour auf den TRAILS des HAMMERHarz *
> starten ;D
> ...


Push nach oben.

Wir sind derzeit 6 Biker und es werden ca. 50km mit 1300hm.

Wir starten auf dem Parkplatz des Klosters in Drübeck, um dem Tourismus samt Parkgebühr in Ilsenburg zu entgehen. 
Zudem können wir am Ende der Tour im KlosterCafe noch Einen heben und den schönen Tag ausklingen lassen.

Ich freu mich auf euch!


----------



## feeelix (6. Juli 2021)

Moin,
könnt Ihr mich kurz aufschlauen?
Gab's/gibt's derzeit einen *wöchentlichen Feierabendrundentag?*
Könnte mir eine Motivationshilfe sein.
Rollido
Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2021)

feeelix schrieb:


> Gab's/gibt's derzeit einen *wöchentlichen Feierabendrundentag?*


Ja gibt es Felix. Stefan startet in der Regel Donnerstag um 18 Uhr von der Brücke " Klostergang" an der Mittelriede am Kloster in Riddagshausen ( letzten Sonntag wegen Starkregen ausgefallen).  Ich starte manchmal am Montag vom "Löwengarten", aber Elm macht zur Zeit keinen Sinn und bei Braunschweigrunden ist das Interesse sehr zurückhalten und dann fahre ich im Sommer lieber mehr Rennrad und da bedarf es keiner Absprache. Vielleicht könnte man am nächsten Montag den 12.07.21 vom Löwengarten eine 43 Kilometerrunde um Braunschweig mal wieder anbieten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2021)

Ballonwiese schrieb:


> mit einer kleinen Ausnahme: Kurz vor der Schunterquelle (Bild unten) war der Weg zwischen Feld und Wald für mich nicht fahrbar.


Hallo Ballonwiese, ich habe nochmal eine Streckenkontrolle gemacht und bin mit dem Motorrad durch den Elm gefahren und hab die Passage mir nochmal angeschaut. Das Getreidefeld steht noch, aber der Streckenabschnitt ist jetzt fahrbar; ggf. von euch schon ausgefahren.




Die Strecke wird aber gut matschig sein nach den Regenfällen, denn auch in der Passage war der Untergrund weich. Ich hoffe es kommt dieses Jahr nochmal eine durchgehende Trockenpassage.


----------



## feeelix (13. Juli 2021)

Ich kenne das Stück. Am kritischsten/anspruchvollsten ist es an dem Busch/Baum vorbei, da dort noch eine Kante ca. 25 cm hinunter auf den Acker ist. Man muss den Grat zwischen Kratzer vom Ast und Abrutschen auf den Acker finden.
Oder einer macht mit 'ner Gartenschere mal bisschen Wegpflege.

Felix


----------



## feeelix (13. Juli 2021)

Oder man fährt vorher links und kehrt ins Freibad oder in die Elmstuben ein. Super Burger!

Wenn man nicht vom Heinrichsruh noch sitt und satt ist. 

 🙃 

Reitlingscafé noch auf der Strecke? Tetzelstein offen? Oh ha!  

Sorry.

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2021)

feeelix schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht vom Heinrichsruh noch sitt und satt ist.


Ist nee Reise wert, aber mit dem Cabrio oder Motorrad, damit man nach dem Kuchen oder Eis mit Sahne wieder ohne Schwierigkeiten nach Hause kommt.


feeelix schrieb:


> Reitlingscafé noch auf der Strecke? Tetzelstein offen? Oh ha!


Ich hoffe Tetzelstein ist noch offen, dann kann man nach dem sportlichen Einsatz ohne Reue schlemmen.


----------



## Helmi3b (14. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Tetzelstein ist noch offen, dann kann man nach dem sportlichen Einsatz ohne Reue schlemmen.



Gibt es denn da inzwischen einen neuen Betreiber? Aufgrund vom Ableben des Inhabers war ja neben C geschlossen.

Nächste Woche sollen ja sonnige Tage zu erwarten sein, sodass die Trails trocknen können und man sich mal der Sommerchallange widmen kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Aufgrund vom Ableben des Inhabers war ja neben C geschlossen.


Wusste ich nicht.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Nächste Woche sollen ja sonnige Tage zu erwarten sein


Ja, ab Samstag soll es etwas beständiger werden und vielleicht trocknet es etwas ab; aber mit staubtrocken wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (15. Juli 2021)

Habe heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde durch die Maaßel bei Rötgesbüttel gedreht und konnte dabei auch neue Strecken fahren, an denen ich bislang mit dem MTB gescheitert bin.
Mag an den gestiegenen Outdoor-Aktivitäten aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie liegen...









						Rötgesbüttel kleine traillastige MTB-Runde durch die Maaßel | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 15,7 km | Dauer: 01:10 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




@*Martin*, vielleicht für deine nächste Gifhornrunde interessant?!


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juli 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Habe heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde durch die Maaßel bei Rötgesbüttel gedreht und konnte dabei auch neue Strecken fahren, an denen ich bislang mit dem MTB gescheitert bin.


Hallo Torsten. Super Runde und der Trail in der Maaßel wäre in meiner Testfahrt mit euch auch drin gewesen, denn den bin ich schon mal vor Jahren gefahren, aber damals nicht durchgehend fahrbar. 



Der Trail bei Röttgesbüttel war mir nicht bekannt und eine schöne Alternative zu dem anderen Standardtrail.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> @*Martin*, vielleicht für deine nächste Gifhornrunde interessant?!


Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> kleine Feierabendrunde durch die Maaßel bei Rötgesbüttel gedreht


Torsten ich bin am späten Nachmittag deinen Spuren gefolgt.






Du siehst ich bin den Maaßeltrail auch gefahren und habe auch den Anfang befahren. Bis zum Wendepunkt z.T. gut ausgefahren, aber dann alles Dschungel. Ich habe dann deine Einfahrt genutzt und auch z.T. deine Spuren gesehen. Zurück über etwas schwierigere Pfade.



Dein neuer Trail im " Kleinen Holz" hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn zum Feld hin etwas hohes Gras zu durchqueren war.






Ich bin auch den einzigen Verbindungstrail in die Maaßel befahren und die Bienen haben keine Notiz von mir genommen; wahrscheinlich hatten die um 19:30 schon Feierabend. Den Trail kann man aber ganz gut fahren und nur an paar Stellen etwas dichter.
Eine andere Sache. Bei meiner letzten Tour mit Frau nach Vienenburg hatte ich mir ein Cut in meinem Tupelessreifen hinten eingefangen und die Milch konnte den großen Einschnitt nicht vollständig abdichten, aber ich hatte ein Tupeless Flickzeug "Spaghetti" mit und damit konnte ich mit sauberen Händen und schnell die Stelle zukleben und der Reifen hält weiterhin seine Luft. Super Patent.


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten ich bin am späten Nachmittag deinen Spuren gefolgt.


Rocket Ron 2,25 🙂.
Cool *Martin*, dass du das gleich ausprobiert hast. 
In den letzten Jahren war hier mit dem MTB kein Durchkommen, ich habe es mehrfach probiert. Da muss jemand den Weg freigeräumt haben.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bis zum Wendepunkt z.T. gut ausgefahren, aber dann alles Dschungel.


Ja, aktuell sind die Wege teilweise stark zugewachsen. Ich denke von Herbst-Frühjahr sollte das wieder fahrbar sein.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Zurück über etwas schwierigere Pfade.


Da bin ich noch nicht gefahren, kommt auf die ToDo-Liste.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dein neuer Trail im " Kleinen Holz" hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn zum Feld hin etwas hohes Gras zu durchqueren war.


Ja, durch das Gras musste man sich durcharbeiten. Wir brauchen hier mehr Traffic.
Oder Trailpflege. Ich habe leider keine Sense 😕.
Hier hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren schonmal von beiden Seiten vergeblich nach einer Verbindung gesucht. Damals gab es den Weg noch nicht, keine Ahnung wann er entstanden ist...


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch den einzigen Verbindungstrail in die Maaßel befahren und die Bienen haben keine Notiz von mir genommen


Der fehlt noch in meiner Runde von Mittwoch, dann ist sie perfekt. Das Bienenabenteuer wollte ich aber Mittwoch abend nicht mehr angehen...


----------



## torstiohneh (17. Juli 2021)

*Martin*, Freitag war ich auch unterwegs, allerdings im Osten...





Bin im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, ist eigentlich die falsche Richtung für die Trails.
Aber nachdem ich Richtung Wasbüttel gestartet bin musste ich irgendwie eine gescheite Runde hinbekommen...

Irgendwie sehen die Trials auf den Bildern alle ähnlich aus...
Trail bei Wasbüttel




Trail bei Wedelheine (der Trail endet am Sportplatz, den hatte ich bislang nicht auf dem Zettel)




Bau der neuen Gasleitung von Walle nach Wolfsburg zwischen Wedelheine und Ohnhorst




ohne Worte...


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Aber nachdem ich Richtung Wasbüttel gestartet bin musste ich irgendwie eine gescheite Runde hinbekommen...


*Torsten*, perfekte Runde und alle Trails mitgenommen (kennt z.T. Komoot nicht) , die es dort gibt und die Fahrtrichtung glaube ich ist egal.  Im Papenholz könnte man die Runde noch ein wenig ausbauen und dann ist alles drin. Den versteckte Trail bei Martinsbüttel bin ich aber dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> ohne Worte...


Reste der Ernte wird vertilgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juli 2021)

Heute mal wieder mit dem MTB zu zweit unterwegs. Wir sind von Heiningen nach Hornburg gestartet und über den Grenzkammweg bei Rhoden weiter Richtung zu den Kiesteichen. War für uns viel Neuland dabei und hat echt Spaß gemacht bei dem super Wetter. Vielleicht in der Woche mal eine Gifhornrunde.








						Zu Zweit zur Hornburg und Grenzkammweg und spätere Abkühlung | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 40,0 km | Dauer: 03:24 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2021)

Danke Thomas und Torsten für die gemeinsame Runde um Röttgesbüttel. Torsten super durchgekommen und die Streckenlänge kein Problem. Freut mich, daß ich euch wieder was neues zeigen konnte und die Trails und Pfade noch fahrbar waren; war ja schon lange nicht mehr vor Ort. Werden wir sicherlich nochmal wieder holen und das Abschlußbier war super. Thomas, ich schreib nochmal eine Mail für die Gifhornrunde am Freitag.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke Thomas und Torsten für die gemeinsame Runde


*Martin*, danke fürs Guiden, hat Spaß gemacht mit euch beiden .


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> was neues zeigen konnte


Sehr schön fand ich den Trail bei Meine, den du schonmal gepostet hattest und ich bin den leider nie gefahren, der kommt auf die Liste.
Der Trail durch das Waldstück nach Klein Vollbüttel war auch super, ich hatte da bislang nichts gefunden.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Werden wir sicherlich nochmal wieder holen


Sehr gerne wieder.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2021)

Heute nochmal eine Runde um Gifhorn zum Flugplatz Wilsche. Thomas super Runde und der Platten gleich nach 3 Kilometer musste nicht sein. Daniel danke nochmal für deine Trailinfo. Die Trailkuhle hatte ich in meiner Strecke mit eingebaut und hatte mal wieder das richtige Gefühl, daß da was ist. War alles Neuland.



Torsten kennst Du noch die Brücke an der Aller. Waren wir mal gemeinsam auf Entdeckungstour. Leider eingezäunt.



Der Trail bei Neubökel kannte ich nicht komplett und war ein Hightlight Daniel. Thomas wusste aber wo die Einfahrt war. Bei dem Sandboden und den steilen Anstiegen mit Sand und Wurzeln musste ich aber an meine Grenze gehen und dies in Gifhorn. Bei der Tour waren einige Rampen mit dabei und der lose Sand hat zusätzlich gebremst.
Zielpunkt war der Flugplatz bei Wilsche; leider kein Betrieb mehr, aber man hat direkten Zugang zum Platz.


----------



## Tux321 (24. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Thomas super Runde und der Platten gleich nach 3 Kilometer musste nicht sein.


Ja, auch die unfreiwillige Abkühlung nicht 😉

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht mit dir zu fahren 👍


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Juli 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Ja, auch die unfreiwillige Abkühlung nicht


Oh, was ist passiert?


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Juli 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten kennst Du noch die Brücke an der Aller.


Na klar Martin, finde nur den Post hier nicht auf die schnelle...


----------



## torstiohneh (25. Juli 2021)

Freitag spät abends während der Rückfahrt vom Abteilungstreffen mit den Arbeitskollegen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Freitag spät abends während der Rückfahrt vom Abteilungstreffen mit den Arbeitskollegen...


Nachtfahrt. Leider bald wieder, aber noch bleiben die Lampen im Keller.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Oh, was ist passiert?


Männergeheimnis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2021)

Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau an der Innerste. Super Ausfahrt mit geilen Trails an der Innerste. Ein Traum. Leider auch paar blaue Flecken, aber alles geschafft.




Hier noch paar Eindrücke von der Tour. Die Strecke muss ich noch ausarbeiten und werde sie auf Komoot hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juli 2021)

Die Strecke habe ich auf Komoot hochgeladen. War von den Trails an der Innerste voll begeistert. Die Ausfahrt war rund rum lecker und der Schwedenbecker war auch ein Highlight. 











						Zu Zweit von Ringelheim, an der Innerste entlang und über Lutter am Barenberge zurück | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 38,4 km | Dauer: 04:00 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie die Trails zur Zeit im Elm zu fahren sind, da ich mich ja zur Zeit mehr auf schmalen Reifen bewege, um den Matsch auszuweichen. Mittwoch wollten ja Henning und Morris in den Elm, aber dann hat es ja richtig geschüttet.  Gestern mal um den Rieseberg unterwegs gewesen und zwischen Hordorf und Scheppau kam mir einige einzelne oder in mehreren Gruppe in einem Affenzahn entgegen. Halbprofis.


----------



## Helmi3b (30. Juli 2021)

Zum Elm kann ich leider nix sagen, aber die Anwort würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Ab Mittwoch ist Urlaub und da würd ich an diesem Tag mal die Sommerchallange angehen.

Heute hab ich mal die Flugplatz Wilsche Tour gemacht, von zu Hause aus waren es genau 60km. Komoot hat ab Gifhorn leider immer wieder zum Bahnhof zurück gewollt, sodass ich an der Napoleonsbrücke neu gestartet hhabe.Tolle Tour, vor allem soviel Grün, Kurze steile Anstiege, hat Spaß gemacht. Ein Augenschmaus waren die Neubokeler Fachwerkhäuser.
An der alten Poststrasse Wilsche hatte ich ein kurzes Tief, weil ich nicht über den s***** Bahndamm kam, bin erst hoch, drauf lang, rechts wieder runter und nochmal hoch und hab dann zur Poststrasse runtergeschoben.
Sonst alles trocken und kaum zugewuchert bis auf den Allerkanal hinter nun neu Kaufland in GF. Da bin ich gleich parallel gefahren.
Top. Danke für die Strecke. 









						Trailspaß bis zum Flugplatz Wilsche und zurück | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 50,3 km | Dauer: 03:07 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch ist Urlaub und da würd ich an diesem Tag mal die Sommerchallange angehen.


Bin gespannt wie sie Dir gefällt.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> weil ich nicht über den s***** Bahndamm kam


Da haben Thomas und ich auch ein wenig Mühe gehabt mit dem Rad Rauf zu schieben und bei zweimal ist man sicher gar.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Tolle Tour, vor allem soviel Grün, Kurze steile Anstiege, hat Spaß gemacht.


Danke. War für mich auch ein wenig Neuland dabei und mit Thomas kann man auch mal eine Abenteuertour fahren.


----------



## Ballonwiese (1. August 2021)

Wir haben heute mal wieder mit den Gravelbikes die kurze Runde aus Braunschweig über Drachenberg, Tetzelstein und Reitlingstal gedreht als Vorbereitung auf den Norwegenurlaub.

Die Trails am Tetzelstein sind wieder mit Slicks fahrbar. Es gibt zwar noch ein paar matschige Stellen, aber eine Spur ist überall trocken.

Für die Sommerchallenge hat es leider nicht gereicht, weil ich nach meiner Zweitimpfung am Freitag noch nicht ganz fit war.

Fast vergessen: Ich möchte noch Werbung für das Essen sonntags an der Bude am Tetzelstein machen. Wir haben uns eben durchprobiert und es war alles einfach absolut lecker. Ich empfehle die frisch geräucherten Forellenbrötchen mit Forellen aus Räbke!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. August 2021)

Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Die Trails am Tetzelstein sind wieder mit Slicks fahrbar.


Danke für die Info. Dann ist der Bereich etwas besser zu fahren als bei deiner oder meiner Runde.


Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Vorbereitung auf den Norwegenurlaub.


... dann mal vorab alles Gute für die Fahrt.


Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Sommerchallenge hat es leider nicht gereicht


Ich bin heute schon mal die Winterchallenge 2022 abgefahren. Leider war ich nach der Tour durch, denn ich bin voll in einen Schauer gekommen. Danach war es egal und seit langem mal wieder etwas zügiger die Trails abgritten, aber mit nassen Bremsen hat man oft die Linie verloren.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. August 2021)

Habe gestern das gute Wetter genutzt und eine kleine Abendrunde Richtung Osten gedreht, diesmal mit allen Trails in der Ecke und gefahren gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Finde ich flowiger, weil die Trails bei den Meiner Teichen, ab Sportplatz Wedelheine und vor Wasbüttel bergab gefahren werden - falls man bei den geringen Steigungen davon sprechen kann...



Alles dabei: Sonnenblumen



Landschaft, hier bei Gravenhorst:



Trails, hier bei Martinsbüttel:


----------



## Helmi3b (4. August 2021)

Ich bin gerade mit der Sommerchallenge 2021 durch.
Alles Trails trocken und sehr gut befahrbar, 19Grad Luft, 2,5bar auf den Reifen und Kuchen zum Frühstück. 
Ich hab alles gegeben. 
Raus kamen 1:38:25.
Schöne Strecke mit Blick auf Kraftwerk und später den Huy und Harz, wo es regnete... konnte man sehen.
Am Anfang des letzten Anstieg was es etwas zugewachsen, ging dann aber.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> diesmal mit allen Trails in der Ecke und gefahren gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.


Super , ist alles drin. Dein letztes Foto; ist dies das Ende des Trails bei Martinsbüttel, sieht sehr ausgefahren aus. Letztes Jahr sah er so aus.





torstiohneh schrieb:


> falls man bei den geringen Steigungen davon sprechen kann...


Hast Recht, sind 8 m Gefälle, aber auch 4 m rauf.





torstiohneh schrieb:


> Alles dabei: Sonnenblumen


... musste ich auch ein Foto machen und als Avatar einfügen. Du hast aber auch ein neues Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Alles Trails trocken und sehr gut befahrbar, 19Grad Luft, 2,5bar auf den Reifen und Kuchen zum Frühstück.


Super. Ich versuche es im Urlaub auch nochmal meine Zeit zu verbessen.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich hab alles gegeben.
> Raus kamen 1:38:25.


Sieht man; 20 Minuten schneller als ich.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke mit Blick auf Kraftwerk und später den Huy und Harz, wo es regnete... konnte man sehen.


Wie war der Wiesentrail Richtung Schunterquelle zu fahren oder war das Feld daneben jetzt geerntet.


----------



## Helmi3b (4. August 2021)

Ja, das Feld war abgeerntet, sonst hätte es auch Probleme gegeben dort langzukommen. Wiese ist da nun eher Strauchgebiet.


----------



## Ballonwiese (9. August 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit der Sommerchallenge 2021 durch.
> Alles Trails trocken und sehr gut befahrbar, 19Grad Luft, 2,5bar auf den Reifen und Kuchen zum Frühstück.
> Ich hab alles gegeben.
> Raus kamen 1:38:25.
> ...



Da hast du in Hinblick auf den Matsch wohl einen fast perfekten Zeitpunkt erwischt. Schöne Zeit!

Am Wochenende habe ich mich auch wieder an der Sommerchallenge versucht. Ich war selten überhaupt schneller als mit 20km/h unterwegs. Mit 2:04h für die Runde war ich auch an meinem Limit. Das war knapp 20 Minuten schneller als Anfang Juli, wobei ich wieder eine kurze Pause machen musste, weil der Regen eingesetzt hat und ich die Regenklamotten anziehen musste.

Die Trails am Tetzelstein sind im Vergleich zum letzten Wochenende wegen der Regenschauer der letzten Tage wieder etwas feuchter, aber alle noch gut fahrbar. Teilweise sind auch Bäume umgefallen, die meisten wurden aber schon durch schweres Gerät beseitigt, wie man an den neuen Spuren erkennen kann.

Die Stelle am Feld vor der Schunterquelle war jetzt wie beschrieben wieder fahrbar, hat mit dem Gravelbike aber ordentlich Kraft (und Zeit) gekostet, die mir dann gegen Ende gefehlt hat. Grundsätzlich war meine Krafteinteilung nicht ideal und ich war schon zu schnell auf der Anfahrt aus Braunschweig unterwegs.

Der Ostelm war dann auch ein bisschen matschiger als bei der Tour Anfang Juli. Obwohl ich damals viel gemütlicher unterwegs war, war ich dieses Mal auf allen Segmenten östlich der L262 langsamer.

Ich denke, 15 Minuten sind noch drin, falls es wieder etwas trockener wird und ich auf dem Hinweg gemütlicher fahre. Ich bezweifle aber, dass ich die 1:40 knacken werde, wenn ich in Braunschweig starte und wieder lebendig zurück kommen möchte.

Wo startet ihr? Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto zum Tetzelstein?


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2021)

Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Da hast du in Hinblick auf den Matsch wohl einen fast perfekten Zeitpunkt erwischt. Schöne Zeit!


Das glaube ich auch, aber ist schon eine super Zeit. Ich habe jetzt Urlaub und hoffe ich kann auch nochmal durchstarten, wenn es mal wieder trockener ist und ich noch paar Körner mit dem Rennrad gesammelt habe; aber ich glaube bei 1:50 ist für mich Limit bei optimalem Untergrund.


Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Wo startet ihr? Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto zum Tetzelstein?


Du fährst ja außer der Wertung mit der Anreise; dies ist ja dreimal so lang wie die Challenge..
Mich wundert immer wie man mit dem Gravel die Matschpassagen kontrolliert meistern kann. Mit meinen 2.25 Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph bin ich da rumgeeiert.


Ballonwiese schrieb:


> hat mit dem Gravelbike aber ordentlich Kraft (und Zeit) gekostet, die mir dann gegen Ende gefehlt hat.


... da hat man mit einem Fully doch etwas mehr Flow, aber bei der letzten Gifhornrunde mit Thomas hat man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied im Sand gemerkt zwischen 2.25 und glaube 2.4. Thomas ist da einfach rübergeglitten.


----------



## Ballonwiese (9. August 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Du fährst ja außer der Wertung mit der Anreise; dies ist ja dreimal so lang wie die Challenge..
> Mich wundert immer wie man mit dem Gravel die Matschpassagen kontrolliert meistern kann. Mit meinen 2.25 Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph bin ich da rumgeeiert.


Danke!

Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass ich das Gravelbike im Matsch ohne seitliches Gefälle viel besser kontrollieren kann als das MTB und dass sich alles etwas vorhersehbarer verhält. Wegen der kleineren Aufstandsfläche der 40mm-Reifen habe ich im Matsch gefühlt mehr Bodenkontakt (zum trockenen Boden unter dem Matsch) als mit 2,3" Reifen, die eher aufschwimmen und dann durchdrehen bzw. wegrutschen.

Im richtigen Matsch halte ich das Gravelbike also nicht unbedingt für nachteilig - teilweise sogar für schneller.

Einfach mal ausprobieren! Ich war im sehr nassen Winter Anfang 2017 auch überrascht, dass ich mich auf den matschigen Trails im Elm mit dem extra dafür gekauften MTB (2,3" MountainKing/CrossKing) nicht sicherer gefühlt habe als mit dem Cyclocross (33mm Racing Ralph).


----------



## Helmi3b (9. August 2021)

Ich fahre in der Regel auch mit dem Auto zum Tetzelstein oder nach Königslutter, je nach dem wo ich starte.
Einmal bin ich von BS gestartet und einmal von Calberlah.
Da wären solche Zeiten mit der Anfahrt nicht drin.
Ich fahre abgefahrene Onza Canis und Ibex in 2,25.
Seitenhalt haben die noch super, da dort das Profil noch super ist. Beim Bremsen und Antritt merkt man das aber schon auf der HA, richtig derb wenn es matschig wird.
Neue 2,2er Pirellis liegen schon zu Hause (möchte ich mal probieren, weil ich beim KFZ vom Hersteller überzeugt bin) , aber die kommen erst drauf, wenn mittig die Profilblöcke verschwinden.

Oft fahre ich mit nem Kumpel, der Gravel fährt, da bin ich auch immer wieder 
 erstaunt, wie der bei feuchtem Waldboden mitkommt. Ich hätte da sch*** wegzurutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (10. August 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dein letztes Foto; ist dies das Ende des Trails bei Martinsbüttel


Ja *Martin*, das ist kurz vor dem Ende des Trails. Der Trail war auch sonst gut sichtbar.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. August 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hast Recht, sind 8 m Gefälle, aber auch 4 m rauf.


Ist dann wohl eher gefühlter Flow 🙂


----------



## Magic-BS (10. August 2021)

Zum Thema „matschige Trails“, ich bin die Tage den Stone in den Ardennen gefahren….das war ne Schlammschlacht, aber trotzdem cool.
Wenn es trocken ist, sind die ein Traum!


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2021)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist, sind die ein Traum!


... kann ich mir vorstellen, aber auf Matsch habe ich im Sommer weniger Bock und bin froh, dass ich auf das Rennrad umzwitschen kann, da dort die Saison eh kurz ist. Waren gestern zu Zweit das erste mal auf der Komplettrunde auf dem Ringgleis und haben paar neue Abschnitte kennengelernt. Die Trails im Abschluß waren alle super zu fahren. 
Torsten und Thomas ggf. eine Gifhorntour im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## Tux321 (11. August 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten und Thomas ggf. eine Gifhorntour im Laufe der Woche.


Freitag oder Samstag würde bei mir passen 😀


----------



## Helmi3b (11. August 2021)

Ab Montag bin ich wieder im Land. Wenn da im Raum GF was startet, bin ich gerne mit von der Partie...


----------



## Tux321 (11. August 2021)

..ich bin ab Sonntag eine Woche nicht im Lande..


----------



## Tux321 (11. August 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1317148


Ich bin heute mal deine Tour gefahren, schöne Strecke.
Leider ist der Trail vor Isenbüttel ganz schön zugewachsen:


 
! Achtung Äste im Weg !


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Trail vor Isenbüttel ganz schön zugewachsen:


Thomas die Erde wird grüner " Globel Greening". Bin heute mit meiner Frau eine 33 Kilometerrunde zur Eisdiele am Zuckersee in Meine gefahren und über die Meinerteiche und paar Umwege zurück und kurz vor Bevenrode war ein Verbindungstrail zugewachsen, aber am Feldrand ist ein Singletrail entstanden.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Freitag oder Samstag würde bei mir passen 😀


Habe eine 33er Runde von den Meiner Teichen gebaut mit Abschlußeis in Meine. Schreibe euch beide an, ob Freitag oder Samstag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. August 2021)

Thomas super Runde und ab 23.8 mal wieder zu Dritt oder mehr. Mein linker Unterarm wurde von Dornen ein wenig verziert. Ein Trail im Eickhorst nach zwei Monaten zugewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tux321 (14. August 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Thomas super Runde und ab 23.8 mal wieder zu Dritt oder mehr.


..hat wieder Spaß gemacht 😁👍


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. August 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit der Sommerchallenge 2021 durch.
> Alles Trails trocken und sehr gut befahrbar, 19Grad Luft, 2,5bar auf den Reifen und Kuchen zum Frühstück.
> Ich hab alles gegeben.
> Raus kamen 1:38:25.
> ...


Ich bin heute, gerade rechtzeitig vor dem Regen, die 21er sommerchallenge gefahren. Danke an Oberhutzel fürs organisieren 👍
Der Boden war gut - auf dem Rückweg war es „leicht“ Gegenwindig und leider musste ich ein paar mal umkehren da zu weit gefahren 😅
1:38:46 brutto gleich nettofahrzeit - die kurzen Pausen im Wald wurden scheinbar nicht vom Gerät heraus gerechnet 🤷🏼


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. August 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> 1:38:46 brutto gleich nettofahrzeit


... alle super fit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. August 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> die 21er sommerchallenge gefahren.


... noch nicht geschafft. Leider die letzten Tage weniger Rad gefahren; aber am Sonntag ein wenig Beintraining mit dem Tretboot gemacht.


----------



## Helmi3b (21. August 2021)

Ich hab heute mal das gemacht, was ich schon lange mal tun wollte.









						Von Calberlah nach Thale mit dem MTB | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 104 km | Dauer: 05:32 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. August 2021)

Alter Schwede. Das war ja ein Ritt. Die Streckenlänge bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht mal mit dem Renner gefahren und die Höhenmeter natürlich auch nicht. Vielleicht machen wir nochmal eine gemeinsame Runde mit dem MTB auf der Landesgrenze der Stadt Braunschweig. Die Runde hat 90 Kilometer. Danach bin ich wohl komplett erledigt.


----------



## Helmi3b (22. August 2021)

Ja, die letzten 15 Kilometer haben gebrannt...in den Beinen. Ich bin Mittwoch auch noch nen Halben gelaufen, das hab ich noch in den Oberschenkeln gemerkt.

Aber das Wetter für die Fahrt war top, knapp über 20Grad und teils teils sonnig bzw. bedeckt. 
Ich bin zum großen Teil Trails und Feldwege gefahren, einige Straßenabschnitte ließen sich auch nicht vermeiden. Komoot ist da richtig gut gewesen, hat alles gepasst nur zwei Wege beim Flugplatz Uehrde und in Hessen gab es nicht.

Die BS Grenzrunde klingt reizvoll. Sehr gerne.


----------



## Tux321 (23. August 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen wir nochmal eine gemeinsame Runde mit dem MTB auf der Landesgrenze der Stadt Braunschweig. Die Runde hat 90 Kilometer.


..klingt gut, mal sehen wir es mir danach geht


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..klingt gut, mal sehen wir es mir danach geht





Helmi3b schrieb:


> Die BS Grenzrunde klingt reizvoll. Sehr gerne.


Leider ist am Wochenende wieder Regen angesagt. Nutze die letzten Tage noch in "Kurz" auf dem Renner, um noch paar Körner für die 90 Kilometer zu sammeln.





Die Tour heute ist auch was fürs Gravel. Alleine 25 Kilometer auf Aspaltfeldwegen mit meist top Strassendecke.








						Kreuz und Quer auf Nebenwegen um Waggum | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 66,0 km | Dauer: 02:11 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Wir suchen uns nochmal einen trockenen und warmen Tag für die Umrundung aus. Ich hoffe das war noch nicht der Sommer 2021.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brockenbik3r (25. August 2021)

Moin liebe Bike Gemeinde, 
Ich bin recht neu hier in BS und suche auf diesem Wege den ein oder anderen Bike Buddy mit dem man auch mal eine Feierabendrunde drehen kann. Ich kenne mich recht wenig in BS aus und hab deswegen noch keine richtigen Trails entdeckt.
Ich war am Wochenende in Elm unterwegs, wo Komoot mich fast ausschließlich auf den Waldautobahnen fahren lies 😫. 

Nun zu mir: 
Ich bin 28 Jahre alt, fahre Bio (Giant Trance aus 2019) und E-Bike (Propain Ekano 2021). Touren Mäßig fahre ich meistens so 30-50km je nach Höhenmeter recht entspannt.

Also falls ihr hier irgendwie eine Gruppe habt wo ich mich mal anschließen kann, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2021)

Brockenbik3r schrieb:


> anderen Bike Buddy mit dem man auch mal eine Feierabendrunde drehen kann.





Brockenbik3r schrieb:


> Also falls ihr hier irgendwie eine Gruppe habt wo ich mich mal anschließen kann, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen!


Hallo. Ich kann Dir auch nur anbieten mir deine Mailadresse als PN zu übermitteln; dann kann ich dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen. In der Regel fahren wir alle zwei Wochen am Sonntag und nach Absprache auch mal in der Woche. In der Urlaubszeit hatte ich die Ausfahrten etwas ruhen lassen.


Brockenbik3r schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende in Elm unterwegs, wo Komoot mich fast ausschließlich auf den Waldautobahnen fahren lies 😫.


Das muss aber nicht sein. Ich habe unter Komoot als Werbung für unsere Ausfahrten paar MTB Touren hochgeladen und seit 2018 auch eine Winter- u. Sommerchallenge um Braunschweig. Da ist sicherlich was passendes dabei.


----------



## Brockenbik3r (29. August 2021)

wo finde ich denn die Komoot Touren von dir Oberhutzel?


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2021)

Brockenbik3r schrieb:


> wo finde ich denn die Komoot Touren von dir Oberhutzel?











						Oberhutzel
					






					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. September 2021)

Heute ein verspätete Rückmeldung von unserer Sonntagrunde. Dank an meine Begleitung und mal ein Mix aus MTB und Gravel und Jürgen ist auch bei den engen Passagen dran geblieben, aber Federung vorn und hinten schont alle Extremintäten.  Wir haben Braunschweig an der Stadtgrenze umrundet. Die Strecke hatte 89 Kilometer und über 400 Hm und einen Trailanteil von ca. 25 Kilometer+.



Nach 5 Stunden mit Pausen waren wir rum und durch das regelmäßige Essen war ich trotz 19er Schnitt noch fit.
Um 16 Uhr nochmal mit der Familie zu Marina Bortfeld, aber dann nach fast sieben Stunden im Sattel war mein Hintern gar.



Luis ich habe mal die Runde um Braunschweig auf Komoot geladen, da Du ja am Sonntag schon eine andere Veranstaltung hattest.








						Mit dem MTB oder Gravel an der Stadtgrenze von Braunschweig | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 87,8 km | Dauer: 05:01 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Tux321 (6. September 2021)

..gute Streckenplanung, durch die immer wieder eingebauten Trailanteile kam einem die Strecke nicht ganz so lang vor 😉 Dank an Martin für's Guiden 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (7. September 2021)

War ne tolle Fahrt mit vielen neuen Eindrücken. Danke auch von mir.
Ich freue mich auf die nächste Fahrt und ggf. nächste Umrundung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2021)

Wir könnten am Donnerstag um 17 Uhr vom Zuckersee in Meine Richtung Galgenkamp und Okertrail starten und am Abschluß ein Eis am Teich. Die Strecke hat 34 Kilometer; also mit Anfahrt für uns ca. 55 Kilometer. Torsten dies wäre auch was für dich; wären wir mal wieder zu viert.
Samstag könnte man vom Allersee ab Mittag starten. Habe eine 50 Kilometerrunde gebaut mit Neuland für mich.


----------



## Helmi3b (9. September 2021)

Wir sind heute nochmal Schwimmen mit den Kids bei dem Wetter.
Samstag kann ich leider nur Vormittags,  da ich 13:30Uhr beim Fußball erscheinen muss, mein Sohn hat ein Spiel...beim letzten Spiel waren wir in BS Radeln.
Das gibt sonst Ärger mit der Regierung...


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wir sind heute nochmal Schwimmen mit den Kids bei dem Wetter.


Ja, den Tag musste man dafür nutzen. Ich hätte es heute auch nicht geschafft und bin erst spät noch eine schnelle Runde mit dem Renner gefahren; man muss die Tage in "kurz" nochmal nutzen. Gestern mit Frau eine kurze Runde über schmale Aspaltwege und Eis in Meine; bald wieder vorbei. Leider fällt dieses Jahr Lanzarote im Oktober aus. Da hätte man den Sommer nochmal zurückgeholt. Tour um Gihorn holen wir noch nach.


----------



## Helmi3b (9. September 2021)

Das letzte Mal als wir Eis in Meine essen wollten war noch geschlossen. Isenbüttel ist auch ne Fahrt wert für ein Eis, neben der Kirche an der Kreuzung gegenüber von Starcut. Fa gibts auch Kaffee und Pizza.

Wie siehts Samstag aus mit ggf. Vormittags die Wobtour durchzuführen? Würde das auch passen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. September 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> auch ne Fahrt wert für ein Eis


...war ich noch nicht, aber glaube Torsten hat auch schon mal den Tip gegeben, weil ich auf meiner Freizeitkarte das "Amicia" eingezeichnet habe. Werden wir dieses Jahr nochmal umsetzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. September 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Isenbüttel ist auch ne Fahrt wert für ein Eis,


...gestern im Schnellgang ohne Eisessen hingefahren und heute nochmal zu Zweit, wenn es trocken bleibt. Schöne ruhig Tour auf vielen Nebenwegen.








						Schnelle Eisdielenrunde nach Isenbüttel | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,4 km | Dauer: 01:11 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Helmi3b (12. September 2021)

Ich hab gestern auch ne schnelle Runde zwischen GF und Weyhausen fast in gleicher Distanz gedreht, die werde ich demnächst mal laufen.








						MT Trainings | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,5 km | Dauer: 01:24 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. September 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> ch hab gestern auch ne schnelle Runde zwischen GF und Weyhausen fast in gleicher Distanz gedreht,





Helmi3b schrieb:


> die werde ich demnächst mal laufen.


Ordentlich; fast Marathon. Meine armen Knie ; 18,5 km am Stück war das Maximum und dies ist schon 6 Jahre her.
Heute waren wir nochmal zu Zweit in Isenbüttel zum Eis und Milchkaffee. War lecker und das Wetter hat gepasst.


----------



## torstiohneh (14. September 2021)

So, nach der Familienfeier am Wochenende und der MTB-Abstinenz in der Vorbereitungszeit war heute Zeit für eine kleine Feierabendrunde.
Leider ist mir dabei ein Kunststoffteil von meinem Umwerfer zerbröselt, jetzt fahre ich nur noch auf dem großen Kettenblatt.

Habe ich mich also heute Abend durch das Umwerfer-Variantenchaos (zumindest für mich) bei Shimano gekämpft...
Low-Clamp, High-Clamp, Direct Mount, E-Type
Top-Swing, Side-Swing, Down-Swing
Down-Pull, Top-Pull, Front-Pull,
...und das hoffentlich passende Ersatzteil bestellt.

Was rauchen die da eigentlich bei Shimano  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Was rauchen die da eigentlich bei Shimano  ?


... Gott sei Dank musste ich mich noch nicht mit dem Problem beschäftigen. Ich hoffe man bekommt ohne Schwierigkeiten Ersatzteile. Ich habe mal aus Interesse geschaut was eine 11 fach Kassette XT 11-46 zur Zeit kostet. Da gibt es Preise bis über 100 Euro. Wenn sich bei deinem Rad wieder alle Gänge schalten lassen, sollte wir mal wieder eine Gifhornrunde starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2021)

Stefan, ich war heute nochmal bei Dir um die Ecke, denn die Saison mit schmalen Reifen neigt sich für mich bald dem Ende. Am Dienstag gemeinsam an der Eisdiele in Isenbüttel war ja auch ein Zufall. Als wir zurück waren, war bald Licht fällig, denn die Tage werden merklich kürzer.












						Cruising mit Renner oder Gravel zum Tankumsee und zurück | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 57,7 km | Dauer: 02:13 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Helmi3b (22. September 2021)

Ja, das Wetter sollte man nochmal nutzen, bevor es eher ungemütlich wird.

War ein schöner Zufall, leider nur schade das wir schon auf dem Sprung waren und die Zeit im Nacken hatten.

Jürgen und ich haben gestern auch nochmal das Wetter und Zeit genutzt ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen.
Die Zeit war gut, 1:25 hoch, damit 15Minuten schneller oben, als bei beim letzten Aufstieg und 19Minuten runter, da hab ich 1Minute rausholen können.

Komisch, bei den Komoot links werden die Pausen mit angezeigt. Ich hab bei der Abfahrt 2 mal gewartet, mit m Gravel kann man Offroad zwischen Brockenbecken und Ilsetal doch nicht so gasgeben, wie mit mit dem MTB.









						Ilsenburg-Brocken 21.09.2021 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 13,3 km | Dauer: 01:26 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						Brocken Ilsenburg 21.09.2021 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 13,4 km | Dauer: 00:22 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. September 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Jürgen und ich haben gestern auch nochmal das Wetter und Zeit genutzt ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen.


 ordentlich; fast 600 Hm in der Stunde. Da muss ich lang zurückschauen, wo ich knapp 600 Hm in der Stunde geschafft habe. 2015 auf Madeira zum Pico Do Areeiro. Heute nochmal in "Kurz" unterwegs gewesen; bald vorbei für 2021.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. September 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man bekommt ohne Schwierigkeiten Ersatzteile.


*Martin*, ja glücklicherweise ist das Ersatzteil da aber noch nicht eingebaut.

So war ich heute planlos weil ich immer noch nur auf dem großen Kettenblatt fahre, aber immerhin in kurz/kurz unterwegs gewesen und habe ein paar Sachen zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Adenbüttel ausprobiert.

Leider bis auf eine kleine Schleife nichts neues gefunden, weil alle Wege irgendwo auf einem Feld endeten.




Kannte jemand den Trail durch das Wäldchen neben dem Rötgesbütteler Bahnhof? Ist leider dem Dorferneuerungsprogramm zum Opfer gefallen ☹️.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. September 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> glücklicherweise ist das Ersatzteil da aber noch nicht eingebaut.


...dann schnell einbauen, dann könnte man am Samstag eine kurze Runde von Meine aus starten.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Adenbüttel ausprobiert


... durch Adenbüttel bin ich Donnerstag und Samstag mit dem Renner durch. Ich muss die Zeit noch nutzen mit schmalen Reifen. Wieder viele neue Strecken und Landschafteindrücke kennengelernt.  Am Samstag bin ich das erste mal durch Duttenstedt bei Peine gefahren; so einen glatten Aspalt wie im Velodrom bin ich noch nie gefahren.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Trail durch das Wäldchen neben dem Rötgesbütteler Bahnhof


... ist dies der Trail. Noch nie gefahren.



Gestern die Winterchallange 2022 im Eiltempo abgefahren. Unter 1:30 geschafft, aber einmal hatte ich Gripverlust auf dem Trail am Vorderrad  in der Kurve mit Sand; aber weich eingeschlagen.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. September 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> durch Adenbüttel bin ich Donnerstag und Samstag mit dem Renner durch.





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> das erste mal durch Duttenstedt bei Peine gefahren





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Gestern die Winterchallange 2022 im Eiltempo abgefahren.


Bist ja gut unterwegs, Martin 👍.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... ist dies der Trail.



Martin, den hier meine ich:


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. September 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bist ja gut unterwegs, Martin 👍.


Ja das stimmt, aber mehr auf schmalen Reifen. Da schafft man doch mehr Kilometer und die Saison ist ja auch sehr kurz. Bin dieses Jahr auch gut im Gifhorner- und Peinerraum mit dem Renner herumgekommen. Für mich viel Neuland und habe für 2022 auch paar längere Runden geplant. 


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, den hier meine ich:


Super, aber kannte ich auch noch nicht. Wie sieht es für eine kurze Samstagrunde aus.


----------



## torstiohneh (5. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es für eine kurze Samstagrunde aus.


Oh *Martin* was soll ich sagen, sorry, ich habs verpennt...
Samstag war ich ausgebucht.
Sonntag bin ich dann eine kleine GF-Runde gefahren mit bekannten und unbekannten (Weilandmoor) Strecken :




Was gibt es Neues?
Über die verschobene Brücke am Allerkanal in Gifhorn-Winkel wurde hier ja schon berichtet. 
Mit dem Rad sollen wir gemäß den Schildern wohl weiter die Furt nutzen ...




Durch die Wiese Richtung Allerkanal wurde ein Weg angelegt




Hermann-Löns-Weg nennt sich das Ganze



Der Wiesenweg Richtung Gifhorner Heide soll auch entsprechend "aufbereitet" worden sein, da war ich heute allerdings nicht...

Hier die Furt nördlich von Ribbesbüttel Richtung Gifhorn, aktuell trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (6. Oktober 2021)

Ach ja, und die gemeiname Tour holen wir hoffentlich bald nach...


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Oktober 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad sollen wir gemäß den Schildern wohl weiter die Furt nutzen ...


 ... mit Thomas haben wir auch die Brücke genutzt, denn im Juli hätten wir uns nasse Füsse geholt. Bei Dir sieht es machbar aus.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hier die Furt nördlich von Ribbesbüttel Richtung Gifhorn, aktuell trocken.


... da ist die "Alte Hehlenriede" ja trocken.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Durch die Wiese Richtung Allerkanal wurde ein Weg angelegt


... wo verläuft der genau. War ja eine längere Runde. Ich war jetzt paarmal mit unterschiedlichen Rädern und verschiedenen Streckenverläufen, auch heute mit Frau, am Tankumsee.











						Zu Zweit Cruising zum Tankumsee | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 48,8 km | Dauer: 02:32 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Oktober 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ach ja, und die gemeiname Tour holen wir hoffentlich bald nach...


... hab mal eine Mail geschickt; ggf. am Donnerstag.  Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder Neuland erkunden vom Allersee aus?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2021)

Torsten, super daß es heute zu einer gemeinsamen Tour geklappt hat. Thomas, Dir viel Spaß auf der Insel und nächstes mal wieder dabei.



Stefan und Thomas, die Strecke habe ich auf Komoot hochgeladen. Vielleicht übernächsten Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder vom Allersee mit Neuland.








						Trailspaß um die Meiner Teiche | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 30,8 km | Dauer: 02:05 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Helmi3b (8. Oktober 2021)

Das ist ne schöne Runde, danke dafür. Ich fahre gerade 20-25km in der Arbeitswoche kurz entschlossen, wenn es gerade passt. Leider wird es immer früher dunkel.
Die Wochenenden sind demnächst schon verplant, jetzt gerade Köln, dann in den Ferien nach Dänemark. 
Ich meld mich, wenn es wieder passt für eine WOB Runde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Leider wird es immer früher dunkel.


Ja leider und wenn die Sonne weg ist richtig frisch.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> jetzt gerade Köln, dann in den Ferien nach Dänemark.


Viel Spaß.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> wenn es wieder passt für eine WOB Runde.


Wir haben jetzt Urlaub und ggf. wollte nächstes Wochenende die Wolfsburgrunde fahren. Thomas bist sicherlich mit dabei.
Heute eine Stadtrunde zu Zweit mit Traileinlage zum Schloß gestartet. Das Wetter war ja nochmal lecker und dann schmeckt der Milchkaffee doppelt so gut.
Ausfahrt vom 09.10.21, trocken, sonnig, ca.15°, reine Fahrzeit 1:50









						Zu Zweit etwas traillastig zum Cafe am Schloß | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 27,3 km | Dauer: 02:33 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (10. Oktober 2021)

In welchem Cafe seid ihr eingekehrt? Superleggera? Dankeschön... btw. ich muss nochmal korrigieren, wir fahren Sonntag bis Sonntag. Wenn die Runde am Samstag angedacht ist, dann kann ich mich einklinken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Oktober 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Superleggera?


Wir wollten ja die Herbstsonne genießen und saßen im X-Trend; Mandarinen Käsekuchen und Bruschetta mit Milchkaffee. Samstag halten wir fest, wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt; schreibe eine Mail. 50 Kilometerrunde und halt Überraschungsei, da viel Neuland.


----------



## Helmi3b (10. Oktober 2021)

Ah, das kennen wir noch nicht.
Fein, freu mich und bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Tux321 (10. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Samstag halten wir fest, wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt; schreibe eine Mail. 50 Kilometerrunde und halt Überraschungsei, da viel Neuland.


Samstag klappt bei mir auch, da bin ich auch mal gespannt 🚴‍♂️


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, super daß es heute zu einer gemeinsamen Tour geklappt hat.


Martin, ich bin spät dran, aber ja finde ich auch. Und danke für die schön zusammengestellte Runde.

Hier noch Impressionen von der kurzen Sonntagsnachmittagsrunde aus der Rötgesbütteler Pampa:


----------



## torstiohneh (12. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> mit Thomas haben wir auch die Brücke genutzt


Habe ich auch, bin aus Richtung der Lärmschutzwand gekommen und habe das Schild nicht wahrgenommen, steht ja auf der falschen Seite.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... wo verläuft der genau


Hier noch die Karte, wir hatten ja kurz drüber gesprochen:
Der neue Weg verläuft zwischen "1" und "A", wo früher nur eine Wegspur über die Wiese führte.
Der Abschnitt zwischen "2" und "B" soll auch neu angelegt sein, aber da war ich noch nicht wieder. 
Früher war es ein Wiesentrail 😭.


----------



## Tux321 (13. Oktober 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt zwischen "2" und "B" soll auch neu angelegt sein, aber da war ich noch nicht wieder.
> Früher war es ein Wiesentrail 😭.


..der Abschnitt ist auch neu angelegt, leider


----------



## torstiohneh (13. Oktober 2021)

Heute nach Feierabend bin ich wieder mit dem MTB auf meiner Referenzrunde unterwegs gewesen, die ich gelegentlich fahre um zu sehen wo ich fitnessmäßig stehe.
19,7 km, komplett auf breiten Wald- und Feldwegen und teilweise Straße, Asphaltanteil ca. 30%, Schotterwege ca. 70%, teilweise mit Matscheinlagen nach schlechtem Wetter.
Aktuell ist viel Luft nach oben 😞:
26.07.2019: 50:15 Min.
13.10.2021: 55:59 Min.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Referenzrunde unterwegs gewesen


Ja diese Referenzrunden habe ich auch, aber mit dem Rennrad, da der Untergrund nicht so einen Einfluß auf die Zeit hat. Meine Zeiten werden leider auch immer etwas schlechter; das ist bei mir das Alter. Bei Dir ist es Tagesform und Trainingsstand und den kann man ja , wenn man jünger ist noch steigern. Dieses Jahr bist Du ja auch weniger gefahren. Nächste Saison kann man ja wieder angreifen  und dann sind die fünfeinhalb Minuten kein Problem.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Oktober 2021)

Heute habe ich nochmal eine Tour an der Schunter gemacht von Bienrode in Richtung Flechdorf und auch ein wenig Neuland gefunden und paar neue Eindrücke von der Schunter. Bischen Abenteuer war auch dabei, denn die Pfad von Querum zum Gieseberg ist immer noch fahrbar. Wenn die Schunter wieder Hochwasser führt ist die Runde leider dann wieder nicht machbar.




Die Brücke kennen sicherlich nicht viele.











						Schunteradventure von Bienrode Richtung Flechdorf | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 36,6 km | Dauer: 02:26 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Bin gespannt was uns morgen in Wolfsburg erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Oktober 2021)

Wir sind mit unserer Wolfsburgrunde durch. Dank an Stefan und Thomas für eure Begleitung und haben uns wieder gut ergänzt beim Finden der Trails. Thomas viel Spaß auf dem Brocken und mal ein Bild einstellen, denn ich habe das Handy diesmal im Auto vergessen.







Die Trails bei Danndorf und Velpke kann ich nur empfehlen; sind leider nicht um die Ecke. Stefan Dir auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Jasonborell (17. Oktober 2021)

Suche Leute zum biken aus Nähe Darmstadt


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Oktober 2021)

Jasonborell schrieb:


> Suche Leute zum biken aus Nähe Darmstadt


Da bist Du glaube ich in den falschen Thread gerutscht  oder gibt es ein zweites Darmstadt um Braunschweig.


----------



## Tux321 (18. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Thomas viel Spaß auf dem Brocken und mal ein Bild einstellen, denn ich habe das Handy diesmal im Auto vergessen.


..ich habe leider keine Bilder gemacht ☹

Wetter war gestern super auf dem Brocken 👍


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Oktober 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Wetter war gestern super auf dem Brocken


Sieht trocken aus; war aber sicherlich frisch da oben.


----------



## Tux321 (20. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Sieht trocken aus; war aber sicherlich frisch da oben.


..ca 2° aber Windstill und der Ausblick entschädigt


----------



## Helmi3b (20. Oktober 2021)

Windstill hab ich da noch nie erlebt. Du Glückspilz.
Ich musste immer hinter dem Stein Deckung suchen zum Trinken und/oder Unziehen und musste dann schnell wieder runter.


----------



## clomdom (20. Oktober 2021)

Heyho Zusammen, 

bin seit neustem im Besitz eines Gravelbikes und wollte am Wochenende den Brocken in Angriff nehmen. Für den Anfang erstmal die einfache Strecke bis hin und dann bis Vienburg zurück und mit dem Zug zurück.

Bin mit dem MTB vorher schon so rund 1000km im Jahr gefahren.

runter vom Brocken wollte ich dann über die Okertalsperre bis Bad Harzburg und dann nach Vienburg zum Bahnhof.

vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand mit Gravelbike und Erfahrung der Lust hat mich auf der ersten Brocken Befahrung zu begleiten.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Oktober 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung aus dem Saarland, bin heute eine 25km-Runde und einigen Hm (Komoot meint 290) mit vielen Wald- und Wiesentrails gefahren und mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht zurück gekommen 😁.









@Martin, die Wiesentrails hätten dir gefallen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung aus dem Saarland


Torsten sieht interessant aus  und sicherlich alles Neuland.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> die Wiesentrails hätten dir gefallen:


... halt Wiesentrailer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Oktober 2021)

clomdom schrieb:


> noch jemand mit Gravelbike und Erfahrung der Lust hat mich auf der ersten Brocken Befahrung zu begleiten.


Clemens viel Spaß. Mit dem Renner werde ich mal nächsten Sommer auf den Brocken fahren, denn schmal bereift habe ich dies noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## torstiohneh (24. Oktober 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und sicherlich alles Neuland


Ein paar Sachen kannte ich schon von früheren Touren als ich mein Rad mitgenommen habe und aus dem Sommer, aber vieles ist Neuland. 🙂


----------



## torstiohneh (24. Oktober 2021)

Bin heute wieder unterwegs gewesen und habe ein paar Sachen ausprobiert. Nach dem Sturm waren die Trails im Wald teilweise schwer zu finden weil überall Äste und Blätter herumliegen.




Nachlässigkeiten bei der Tourplanung in unbekanntem Gelände enden in unerwartet steilen Wiesentrails bergab...




... und sacksteilen Wiesentrails bergauf. 
Mit 1x11 war ich hier am Ende und musste die letzten 2/3 des Weges schieben 😧


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> und sacksteilen Wiesentrails bergauf.


 Ja, Wiesentrail bergauf geht in die Beine und dies sind dann paar Extrahöhenmeter.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> aber vieles ist Neuland.


... dies ist immer das geilste, wenn man wieder was Neues findet.
Heute habe ich eine Vorfrühstücksgravelrunde gedreht und auch wieder Neuland entdeckt. Einen leckeren Singletrail direkt an der Oker und den kennen sicherlich nicht viele. Die Bilder sagen wieder alles; einfach lecker.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Oktober 2021)

Heute das bomben Wetter nochmal genutzt und bin mit meinem Trek auf Nebenwegen nach Sophiental gefahren. Das Wetter ist ja zur Zeit nochmal ein Traum. Bald werden wir wieder mit dem Matsch und Schnee kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2021)

Gestern nochmal das Wetter genutzt, um mit meinem Trek mit 28mm Reifen auf Reisen zu gehen, denn damit ist bald Schluss.  Ich habe eine Gravelrunde zur Munalehre gemacht; da war ich schon lang nicht mehr. Ich wollte nochmal eine MTB-Runde dahin machen, aber mit deutlich mehr Trailanteil.


----------



## Helmi3b (31. Oktober 2021)

Wo bzw. Was ist auf Bild zwei?


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wo bzw. Was ist auf Bild zwei?


Stefan, dies sind die ehemaligen Munitionsbunker für die damalige Garnision in Braunschweig. Da durfte ich mal als W 15er Wache schieben und einmal zum Natoalarm . Dort wurden die Granaten für die Panzer und Haubitzen gelagert und damals ging auch das Gerücht um, dass auch dort Sprengköpfe der Pershing liegen würden, aber ich habe in den Bunkern nur die Munition in Kisten gestapelt gesehen. Lang ist es her.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2021)

War am Montag nochmal auf einer länger Tour mit dem MTB zur "Munalehre". Gerade noch vor der Dunkelheit zu Hause gewesen; geht eigentlich nur noch mit Licht. Paar Eindrücke von der Runde, die man aber nur im Hellen fahren kann, denn die nicht so oft genutzten Trails sind z.T. durch das Laub nur intuitiv zu fahren.

















						traillastige MTB-Runde zur Munalehre mit ein wenig Adventure | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 46,5 km | Dauer: 02:52 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Wenn das Wetter am Samstag paast, könnte man gemeinsam von Meine "Zuckersee" in Richtung Galgenkamp und Okertrail fahren. Torsten wäre auch was für dich mit 33 Kilometer. Sonntag wollte ich mal wieder eine Nordrunde anbieten; wären auch nur 36 Kilometer. Könnte man natürlich auch gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## Deleted 598632 (10. November 2021)

Liebe Braunschweiger,


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. November 2021)

Pfuezenprescher schrieb:


> da alle Rennrad-Kumpels nach drinnen ins Warme und auf die Rolle flüchten


Ja dies kenne ich noch aus den Anfängen meiner Triathlonzeit, aber dann bin ich aufs MTB umgestiegen, um der Monotonie im Keller zu entfliehen und nicht zu sehen wie die Suppe auf den Teppich tropft. Bin heute auch nochmal auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs gewesen und die Temperaturen im Gesicht sind noch zu ertragen, aber bald nur noch MTB, denn im Wald zerschneidet der kalte Wind nicht so das Gesicht. Bin gespannt ob auch Gravelbiker sich hier tummeln.


----------



## Tux321 (11. November 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Samstag passt, könnte man gemeinsam von Meine "Zuckersee" in Richtung Galgenkamp und Okertrail fahren.


..Samstag bei passendem Wetter bin ich mit dabei, Start 10:00 Uhr wär gut 🙂


----------



## Helmi3b (11. November 2021)

Ach schade, dieses Wochenende bin ich schon familiär eingebunden. Viel Spaß bei der Runde.

Ich hab vorgestern mal frühen Feierabend und das Wetter für eine schnelle MTB Runde bei noch Helligkeit genutzt.









						Allersee-Tamkumsee-MTB-Speed-Tour | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 50,1 km | Dauer: 02:00 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Lusitano (11. November 2021)

Da warst du ja richtig flott unterwegs


----------



## torstiohneh (13. November 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Samstag paast, könnte man gemeinsam von Meine "Zuckersee" in Richtung Galgenkamp und Okertrail fahren.


Hi *Martin*, bin leider auch ziemlich ausgebucht dieses Wochenende. Beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2021)

Heute wieder eine Abenteuerrunde gedreht und Neuland entdeckt. In der Okerniederung war sicherlich noch kein MTBler und bei Harxbüttel war heute wieder Crossrennen, da ist die Strecke wieder schön ausgefahren.





Die Rundholzbrücke im Schilf hat noch etwas abenteuerliches.



Da haben sie sich wieder "sauer gefahren".


----------



## Tux321 (23. November 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> In der Okerniederung war sicherlich noch kein MTBlerAnhang anzeigen 1375436
> Die Rundholzbrücke im Schilf hat noch etwas abenteuerliches.


..das sieht wirklich nach Abenteuer aus. 😀🚴‍♂️🪓🪚


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. November 2021)

Tux321 schrieb:


> ..das sieht wirklich nach Abenteuer aus. 😀🚴‍♂️🪓


Thomas, war es auch. War auch überrascht dass alles geklappt hat und keine Sackgasse dabei war und mein Gefühl wieder gestimmt hat; daß da was gehen könnte. Neuland zu finden fällt mir um Braunschweig zunehmend schwer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. November 2021)

Heute war ich mal Richtung Osten unterwegs. Die Streckenführung war z.T. auch wieder ein wenig abenteuerlich und ich war am Sauteich bei Grassel. Den Zuweg kannte auch Komoot mal wieder nicht. Zwei Gravelbiker habe ich in Essenrode getroffen und sie sind auch den etwas engeren Trail dort gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin die Winterchallenge heute nochmal abgefahren mit winterlichem Untergrund und habe euch schonmal ein Video vorbereitet was euch erwartet. Die Strecke werde ich in Kürze auf Komoot hochladen damit ihr vielleicht im Winterurlaub schon durchstarten könnt.  Ich werde ggf. noch paar Bilder nachreichen, damit man sich nicht verfährt.


----------



## Tux321 (7. Dezember 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich bin die Winterchallenge heute nochmal abgefahren mit winterlichem Untergrund und habe euch schonmal ein Video vorbereitet...


..das Video macht schon Lust die Strecke zu fahren. Wieder schön zusammen gestellt. Danke dafür 😀👍🚴‍♀️


----------



## Helmi3b (7. Dezember 2021)

Mega. Danke dafür. Ich freu mich drauf, sieht nach viel Neuland aus...


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2021)

Danke schon mal vorab. Ich hoffe ihr habt euren Spaß. Heute noch zwei Hindernisse entfernt, damit ihr weitesgehend freie Fahrt habt.












						Braunschweiger Winterchallenge 2022
					

Die Winterchallenge startet dieses Jahr wieder von Waggum aus und führt euch über alle Art von Untergründen; Aspalt, Schotter, Wiesenwege u.…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Helmi3b (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich habs dann heute mal gewagt, da es einiges wärmer war, als am Wochenende. Einige Streckenteile kannte ich, viele jedoch auch nicht.
Bei Harxbüttel hab ich mich etwas verhaspelt, da hat mich Komoot irgendwie am Grevenhoop nicht leiten können... hab ich im Nachgang gesehen. Da hätte ich nen Trail linker Hand fahren müssen und hab so ein paar Extrameter gemacht.
Es war echt feucht bis schlammig, aber hat dennoch richtig Spaß gemacht. 1:30 sind es dann ohne Pausen geworden, ich denke bei Trockenheit sind noch 10Minuten schneller drin.









						Braunschweiger Winterchallenge 2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 27,7 km | Dauer: 01:34 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Dezember 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Es war echt feucht bis schlammig


Ja mein Rad und ich sahen heute auch gut matschig aus. Schöne Zeit und freut mich, dass die Runde Spaß gemacht hat. Ich war heute auch nochmal im Eickhorst und bei Bechtsbüttel habe ich gesehen,dass es noch eine Baumleiche auf der Winterchallengestrecke gibt. Muss ich wohl noch mal los.
.


----------



## Helmi3b (14. Dezember 2021)

Tatsächlich liegen 3 Leichen rum, also Baumleichen. Eine kann man ja überfahren. Die größte auf dem Trail oberhalb vom Kanal... hat bestimmt einen halben Meter Stammdurchmesser... Ich finde es ist mal ne Abwechslung, um aus dem Sattel zu gehen.
Martin, fährst du dann mit ner Säge im Gepäck rum?


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Martin, fährst du dann mit ner Säge im Gepäck rum?


, für so eine Runde braucht man mal schweres Werkzeug. Bei Buchenholz braucht man leider eine scharfe Kette, aber das normale ist mit dem 25er Schwert kein Problem und sie passt locker in den Rucksack. Am Kanal war die Kette schon zu stumpf, aber fast durch.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist mal ne Abwechslung, um aus dem Sattel zu gehen.


... sicherlich kein Problem, aber wenn man durchfahren kann, ist es schon angenehmer und am Berg rauf oder runter brauch ich kein Hindernis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2021)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Die größte auf dem Trail oberhalb vom Kanal


... ist jetzt Geschichte.  Frei Fahrt für alle.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wollte euch allen, die diesen Thread mitverfolgen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen. Ich habe heute nochmal eine kurze Runde gedreht und dieses mal die 7000 Kilomter mit MTB, Gravel und Renner voll machen können. Vielleicht können wir in der nächsten Saison die gemeinsamen Touren nochmal vertiefen, wenn das Interesse noch da sein sollte. In 2021 haben wir ja noch 23 Touren gemeinsam um Braunschweig gestartet und zwei Challenge gemeistert. 



Ich wünsche allen eine unfallfreie Saison 2022.


----------



## Lusitano (1. Januar 2022)

Hallo Martin
herzlichen Dank für die Grüße und Wünsche für 2022. Danke auch für deinen Einsatz und sportliches Engagement sowie die unermtüliche Schreibesfreunde hier im Forum. Auf jedenfall ist mein Ziel für 2022 mehr MTB und RR zu fahren. Am liebsten gemeinsam mit anderen. Also immer fleißig Termine einstellen. Gerade der Elm interesiert mich sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2022)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Gerade der Elm interesiert mich sehr.


Ich habe schon drei Strecken für den Elm fertig geplant; auch für Oderwald und Asse; aber wir fangen erstmal mit kürzeren Strecken an mit weniger Höhenmeter und steigern uns dann. Meine erste Tour wird wohl eine kurze Abenteuerrunde. Kurz, aber Komoot kannte alleine 5 Kilometer nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Januar 2022)

Ich wollte mich mal zurückmelden; war ja ein wenig Funkstille in diesem Thread, aber ich hatte leider Corona und da musste ich kurz pausieren, weil unser Gesetzgeber zwei Wochen Pause vorschreibt. Ich trainiere seit 6 Tagen auf der Rolle und werde am Samstag erste mal wieder draußen trainieren und dann könnte man am 30.1.22 mal mit den Ausfahrten beginnen. Thomas, Stefan und Torsten, wie sieht es bei euch aus. Ich wollte eine kurze Abenteuerrunde von 31 Kilometer von Waggum starten.


----------



## Helmi3b (19. Januar 2022)

Moin.
Martin, ich hoffe du hast alles gut überstanden soweit? Wenn du auf Rolle fährst, klingt es zumindest hinsichtlich Herz-Lunge-Kreislauf danach.

Ja, der 30. passt bei mir...wenn das Wetter nicht komplett daneben ist.


----------



## Tux321 (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo Martin, auch ich hoffe das du alles gut überstanden hast.

Am 30. sollte auch bei mir klappen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ja, der 30. passt bei mir...wenn das Wetter nicht komplett daneben ist.





Tux321 schrieb:


> Am 30. sollte auch bei mir klappen.


Ich hoffe das Wetter passt am Sonntag und ich kann mal an diesem Wochenende eine Fahrt draußen locker angehen. Das Wetter ist ja leider zum Kotzen und bei Nieselregen und noch leichtem Schnupfen kann ich mich da noch nicht aufraffen. Auf der Rolle mach ich nur Basistraining bis max. 135 Puls ( max. 1 Stunde muss ich mich zwingen, denn es ist sehr monoton) und erst draußen werde ich sehen wie mein Puls auf Belastung reagiert. Ich bin seit drei Tagen wieder am Arbeiten und trotz der kalten Witterung bei meinem Geschäft und voller Belastung habe ich es überstanden und in einer Woche hoffe ich es läuft dann wieder normal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2022)

Heute mal eine kurze Outdoorrunde gewagt. Es war wenigsten von oben trocken, aber Matsch ohne Ende und meine Reifen hatten z.T. keinen Grip mehr. Morgen die Streckenlänge steigern und bin für Sonntag sehr zuversichtlich dass wir gemeinsam locker die Abenteuerrunde abfahren können.


----------



## Tux321 (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo Martin, das hört sich gut an. Hoffen wir mal das am Sonntag das Wetter passt 😉


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Januar 2022)

Hi, grundsätzlich ne gute Idee, aber mit Sonntag muss ich mal mal sehen.
Seit der Zeitumstellung bin ich nicht mehr gefahren, bei Dunkelheit und permanent schlechtem Wetter konnte ich mich nicht mehr aufraffen.
Werde wohl noch zum über +10° und Schönwetterfahrer...
Martin, gut dass du Corona gut überstanden hast und hoffentlich geht es jetzt schnell wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das am Sonntag das Wetter passt


Dies hoffe ich auch. Heute habe ich nochmal auf der Rolle trainiert und bin dem Matsch draußen ausgewichen. Ich weis gar nicht wie man länger als eine Stunde durchhalten kann .; zum einen schwitzt man sich tot und alle Handtücher sind durch und zum anderen ist es voll monoton. Im Freien geht die Zeit abwechslungsreicher vorbei.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, gut dass du Corona gut überstanden hast und hoffentlich geht es jetzt schnell wieder aufwärts.


Dies hoffe ich auch, aber ich bin guter Dinge.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Seit der Zeitumstellung bin ich nicht mehr gefahren


Ich habe eine kurze Runde von Meine gebaut, die wir mal wieder gemeinsam von Meine locker starten könnten. Vielleicht mal an einem Samstag mit Stefan und Thomas. 34 Kilometerrunde zum Galgenkamp und Okertrail und auch für mich was neues.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hi, grundsätzlich ne gute Idee, aber mit Sonntag muss ich mal mal sehen.


Ach so Thorsten. Du hast die 5000 mit deinem Kommentar voll bekommen.
Dank an alle, die diesen Thread am Leben halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (29. Januar 2022)

Und wie schaut es?


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es?


Hallo Stephan. Ich bin gestern mal wieder draußen unterwegs gewesen, da die letzten Tage nur Sauwetter war und ich nur auf der Rolle traniert habe. Bei dem Matsch zur Zeit sind meine Reifen am Limit und auch bei nur 31 Kilometern werde ich über 2 Stunden brauchen. Lass uns nächsten Sonntag durchstarten oder am Samstag meine 35 Kilometerrunde von Meine aus starten.
Von der Fitness her bin ich zufrieden. Gestern mit Werkzeug unterwegs gewesen und trotz des Matsches mit durchdrehenden Reifen kein Problem mit dem Puls und nicht kurzatmig; habe aber bei 150 Puls abgebremst.


----------



## Tux321 (29. Januar 2022)

Alles klar, dann bis nächste Woche 👋🚴‍♂️


----------



## Helmi3b (29. Januar 2022)

Ach schade, aber ok. Dann dreh ich morgen allein ne Runde. 
Nächsten Sonntag klappt bei mir leider nicht, der Kurze hat Geburtstag und wir sind unterwegs. Wann denkst du Samstag zu fahren?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Wann denkst du Samstag zu fahren?


Könnten uns Mittags am Zuckersee in Meine Treffen. Eine Runde fahren und als Abschluß ein Kaffee beim Italiener.

Sonntags würde ich dann trotzdem die kurze Runde anbieten und Dir könnte ich den Track dann übersenden oder gegebenenfalls mal wieder auf Komoot hochladen.


----------



## Helmi3b (30. Januar 2022)

Das klingt gut. So machen wir das.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. So machen wir das.



Nach den letzten Regentagen habe ich es heute gewagt, mich um Waggum durch den Matsch zu wühlen. Reifen haben z.T. nur durchgedreht, aber kaum Windbruch auf der Strecke.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2022)

Stefan ich habe mich heute nicht gemeldet, weil ich mich nicht aufraffen konnte bis nach Meine mit dem Rad zu fahren oder den Fahrradträger zu montieren. Morgen soll es ja auch nur regnen und da habe ich von einer Sonntagsrunde abgesehen. Meine Abenteuerrunde geht leider zur Zeit eh nicht, denn die Schunter führt zu viel Wasser. Mittags habe es doch nochmal geschafft eine kleine Abenteuerrunde um Waggum zu drehen und wenn man erst auf dem Rad sitzt fährt man dann doch zwei Stunden.














						Schunterrunde zum Gieseberg und Bienroder Kieskuhle mit ein wenig Anspruch | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 28,5 km | Dauer: 02:08 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Vielleicht schaffen wir es am nächsten Sonntag um Waggum zu starten, wenn das Wetter mal trockener wird.


----------



## Helmi3b (5. Februar 2022)

Alles gut. Ich hab Mittag noch ins Forum geguckt und bin dann 14Uhr mit nem Kumpel eine Runde nach Ehmen gefahren.








						Ehmentour | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,1 km | Dauer: 01:56 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Es war zum Teil noch sonnig hat aber vom Untergrund richtig gefordert.

Eine Erkenntnis noch:
Ich musste jetzt erstmal Teile Bestellen, nach 7000km sind nun Kette und Kassette fertig. Reifen hab ich ja schon länger liegen und werde ich nun auch tauschen. Man merkt es beim Grip immer deutlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> vom Untergrund richtig gefordert.


... kann ich nur bestätigen. Manchmal hatte ich auch kein Grip und der Puls an den Rampen ging kurz ordentlich hoch.
Mein Rad und Klamotten sahen ähnlich aus und wären meine Winterschuhe nicht wasserfest, wären nasse Füsse wohl auch dabei.


Helmi3b schrieb:


> 7000km sind nun Kette und Kassette fertig


... ist schon ordentlich. Mein Antrieb musste ich auch bei ca. 7000 Kilometer erneuern; hatte aber bei 3500 schon rechtzeitg die Kette erneuert. Die Preise für die Kassette zweifach hat sich fast verdoppelt. XT-11 fach kostet jetzt um die 100 Euro , aber noch deutlich preiswerter als 12 fach einfach.


----------



## Helmi3b (6. Februar 2022)

Zum Glück fahre ich 2x10 oldschool  ,aber die XT Kassette kostet trotzdem fast 80Euro.
Ich hab heute nochmal genau die Verschleißsituation begutachtet.
Tretlager mache ich auch noch und die Spann- und Leitrolle vom Schaltwerk, sowie die Schaltzüge und Bremsbeläge.
Bei der Kette bin ich noch unschlüssig: Shimano CN-HG95 oder KMC gold 10fach 114Glieder.
Darf ich da kurz um ne Meinung bitten?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Shimano CN-HG95 oder KMC gold 10fach 114Glieder


Ich fahr mittlerweile nur noch XT Kette CN-HG 95 und die Kette hält bei guter Pflege doch länger als KMC, die Marke bin ich auch nur bei 9 Fach gefahren wegen der Schloßtechnik. Die XT- Kette ist auch wieder ordentlich im Preis gefallen. Die hat noch Ende des Jahres um die 40 Euro gekostet; mittlerweile bekommt man sie für knapp 25 Euro.


----------



## Tux321 (6. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich fahr mittlerweile nur noch XT Kette CN-HG 95


..ich fahr auch nur die XT Kette 👍


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2022)

Habe heute nach der Arbeit die Sonne genutzt, um eine Tour an die Frickenmühle zu starten. Leider kommt man nicht mehr direkt zur Mühle ( Privatbesitz), da sie einen Schunterarm neu renaturiert haben. Schade.
Im Sommer kommt man sicherlich durch die Schunter, aber die Steine, die sie wie bei der Dibbesburger Furt angelegt haben sind viel zu weit auseinander. Vielleicht werden noch welche gesetzt.












						Traillastig mit dem MTB zur Frickenmühle | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 27,4 km | Dauer: 01:55 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (14. Februar 2022)

So, heute habe ich endlich mal wieder die dorfnahen Trails getestet.
Schönes Licht, teilweise schwerer Boden und weil ich keine Lampen dabei hatte und die Dunkelheit mich einholte musste ich abkürzen 😡.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich endlich mal wieder die dorfnahen Trails getestet.


Super Torsten; der Anfang ist gemacht. Ich musste mich bei dem Matsch auch zwingen raus zu gehen, aber wenn man erst auf den Rad sitzt ist alles vergessen. Gestern erstmal wieder mit meinem alten Trek unterwegs gewesen; erst schön Rückenwind an der Schunter entlang, aber zurück war z.T. bei dem Gegenwind echt Kampf. Im März können wir dann alle gemeinsam mal eine kurze Gifhornrunde starten.


----------



## Tux321 (16. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Im März können wir dann alle gemeinsam mal eine kurze Gifhornrunde starten.


Hört sich gut an bis dahin sollte das Wetter doch auch mal wieder stabil sein 🌤️ Andreas und ich drehen hier tapfer immer am Dienstag unsere Runden, bald brauchen wir auch das Licht nicht mehr einpacken 💡

@Helmi3b: Hast du schon alle neuen Teile ans Bike geschraubt?


----------



## Helmi3b (16. Februar 2022)

Moin. Ja, außer die Reifen. Ist ein bischen mehr geworden... besser keine halben Sachen machen..

Vorgestern und gestern hab ich bei dem Wetter auch nochmal ne Runde vor dem nahenden Sturm gedreht.









						Edesbüttel-TKSee-Isenbüttel-Tour | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 22,9 km | Dauer: 01:01 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						Gifhorntour mittellange Strecke | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 27,1 km | Dauer: 01:19 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ist ein bischen mehr geworden... besser keine halben Sachen machen.



Ich muss auch noch eine Bestellung aufgeben . Neue Reifen für mein Carbonrenner und für das Trek eine neue Kassette und Kettenblätter.
Für mein MTB kaufe ich auch schon mal eine Antriebsgarnitur, weil die auch bei dem Wetter wohl nicht mehr lang halten wird, denn dort fahre ich auch schon die zweite Kette.
Stefan, die Gifhorntour mittellang ist super, aber sicherlich fürs MTB und nicht Renner, denn die Trails an der Aller und am Allerkanal werden da aber ruppig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Andreas und ich drehen hier tapfer immer am Dienstag unsere Runden, bald brauchen wir auch das Licht nicht mehr einpacken


Thomas habe ich dieses Jahr gar nicht genutzt. In der Woche auf der Rolle und am Wochenende im Hellen.
Habe schon für die Saison paar Strecken geplant und auch viel Neuland für mich und sicherlich auch für euch. Freue mich drauf.


----------



## Helmi3b (17. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stefan, die Gifhorntour mittellang ist super, aber sicherlich fürs MTB und nicht Renner, denn die Trails an der Aller und am Allerkanal werden da aber ruppig.


Ja, so ist es. 
Ich haaaabe gar keinen Renner.😜
Habe das seiner Zeit falsch bzw. inzwischen richtig bei Komoot gespeichert. Einfach ändern geht auch nicht, ist dort etwas umständlich, dass es auch gespeichert bleibt.

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Februar 2022)

Mittwoch rechtzeitig vor dem Sturm habe ich nochmal eine kleine Trainingseinheit nach Feierabend absolviert. Dieses Mal mit Licht 🙂, so konnte ich die Runde komplett fahren.









						Rötgesbüttel kleine dorfnahe MTB-Runde 16.02.2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 11,3 km | Dauer: 00:55 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mittwoch rechtzeitig vor dem Sturm habe ich nochmal eine kleine Trainingseinheit nach Feierabend absolviert.



Torsten mal wieder was neues dabei, was ich noch nicht kannte. Die Verlängerung von dem Trail bei Röttgesbüttel ist neu für mich und der kurze Trailabschnitt in der Nähe vom Waldfriedhof kannte ich auch nicht.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber wenn man erst auf den Rad sitzt ist alles vergessen.


Das stimmt Martin, wenn der innere Schweinehund erstmal überwunden ist, dann ist alles gut.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Verlängerung von dem Trail bei Röttgesbüttel


Ist leider nur ein breiter Weg durch den Wald, aber hey, ist ok wenn es die Dorfrunde verlängert...



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> der kurze Trailabschnitt in der Nähe vom Waldfriedhof kannte ich auch nicht.


Martin, der ist neu, den kannte ich auch noch nicht. Habe was anderes gesucht, aber den Einstieg im Dunkeln nicht gefunden.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Februar 2022)

Bin gestern nochmal unterwegs gewesen, spät losgefahren, deshalb nur eine kurze Runde.
Schwerer Boden und kräftiger Wind haben Körner gekostet.
Unter anderem der Wiesenweg bei Gravenhorst, Martin, den du mit uns mal fahren wolltest. 









						Röbü - kleine MTB-Runde Meine 19.02.2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 11,6 km | Dauer: 00:51 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Unter anderem der Wiesenweg bei Gravenhorst, Martin, den du mit uns mal fahren wolltest.


Torsten hab ich gesehen, aber den sind wir im Juli 2021 mit Thomas gemeinsam gefahren, aber entgegengesetzt und bei trockenem Untergrund. Da hattest Du am Samstag mit Gegenwind und bei dem Untergrund deinen Spaß.
Der enge Trail am Schützenhaus war auch frei, ohne Baumleichen?
Ich hatte am Samstag eine kurze Gravelrunde gemacht, aber auf der Freifläche schön Rückwind und die Wege waren schon gut abgetrocket.


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber den sind wir im Juli 2021 mit Thomas gemeinsam gefahren


Martin, sind wir nicht auf der anderen Seite des Grabens auf/neben dem Acker runtergefahren? 🤔


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> mit Gegenwind und bei dem Untergrund deinen Spaß


Jau, das war das Highlight in der Runde, Wind, schwerer Boden und es ging ja auch noch leicht bergauf... 😩


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Der enge Trail am Schützenhaus war auch frei, ohne Baumleichen?


Ja, bis auf die beiden kleinen Birkenstämme, die schon länger dort liegen. Aber keine neuen Hindernisse.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> am Samstag eine kurze Gravelrunde gemacht


, dort an der Schunter bei der Frickenmühle waren wir doch mal mit Steffi und Adolfo, da gab es diese Steinefurt noch nicht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, sind wir nicht auf der anderen Seite des Grabens auf/neben dem Acker runtergefahren? 🤔


Ok; dies weis ich nicht mehr.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> dort an der Schunter bei der Frickenmühle waren wir doch mal mit Steffi und Adolfo, da gab es diese Steinefurt noch nicht?


...stimmt, da konnte man bis zum Wehr fahren und den Trail zur Frickenmühle fahren.


----------



## Tux321 (25. Februar 2022)

Anbei ein Tip für Fernsehen, gerade in der Mediathek verfügbar:
Film „Besser Welt als NIE“, eine Rad-Reise-Doku. Genau richtig für die leichte Unterhaltung

Besser Welt als Nie

Viel Spass beim ansehen


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2022)

Thomas, sehr schöner Reisebericht und Hut ab vor der Leistung und den Mut alleine so eine Tour zu stemmen. Unglaublich was so ein Rad aushält.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2022)

Heute nur eine kurze Erkundungsrunde gefahren und geschaut ob der Hangpfad bei Abbesbüttel noch fahrbar ist. Ich habe die Strecke wieder etwas vorbereitet und vom Fallholz befreit, damit ihr euch versuchen könnt ohne Absetzen diesen Streckenabschnitt zu meistern. Torsten da hast Du dir mal das Schienbein aufgeschlagen.












						Trailspaß am Kanal mit Anspruch; S3 wohl dabei | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 16,3 km | Dauer: 01:42 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Die komplette Runde sollten wir vielleicht mal gemeinsam an einem Sonntag fahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ok; dies weis ich nicht mehr.


Hier ist es gut zu sehen, oben unsere Spur von damals, unten meine von letztem Samstag.






Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und den Trail zur Frickenmühle fahren


Genau, das war cool, und dort sind wir dann mit unseren Rädern über den Zaun geklettert 🤣


----------



## torstiohneh (27. Februar 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Strecke wieder etwas vorbereitet und vom Fallholz befreit


Super Martin, dass du dich so um die Trails kümmerst


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten da hast Du dir mal das Schienbein aufgeschlagen.


Genau, mit dem Trail habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen 😬


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Genau, das war cool, und dort sind wir dann mit unseren Rädern über den Zaun geklettert 🤣


Stimmt; war eine coole Ausfahrt und mal wieder ein wenig Aktion dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (27. Februar 2022)

Bin selber gestern eine kleine Trainingsrunde bei uns in der Maaßel gefahren.









						Röbü - kleine MTB-Maaßelrunde 26.02.2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 16,4 km | Dauer: 01:15 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Fazit:
Die breiten Wege sind nach den Stürmen wieder frei, aber teilweise nach den Forstarbeiten arg kaputtgefahren.




Hier der ehemals schmale Trail zum Campingplatz in der Glockenheide




Wiesenpfad zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Meine




Auf den Trails liegen noch Baumleichen, z.B. zwischen Druffelbeck und Klein Vollbüttel kurz nach der Einfahrt bei Druffelbeck. Da ist eine kurze (10..20 Meter) Tragepassage angesagt, aber sonst in der Trail frei.
Und umgestürzte Bäume und eine Wasserdurchfahrt auf dem Trail zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Meine - hier stand noch nie Wasser...




Und Neuland: der Wiesenpfad beginnt am Ribbesbütteler Ruhewald und führt am Waldrand entlang nach Druffelbeck. Erstaunlich, dass man selbst in der nahen Umgebung immer noch neue Sachen entdeckt 🙂


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hier ist es gut zu sehen, oben unsere Spur von damals, unten meine von letztem Samstag.


Super Aufzeichnung.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Genau, mit dem Trail habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen 😬


Stimmt, ist leider auch nicht mein technisches Niveau, aber vielleicht komme ich mal ohne Absetzen durch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Und Neuland: der Wiesenpfad beginnt am Ribbesbütteler Ruhewald und führt am Waldrand entlang nach Druffelbeck. Erstaunlich, dass man selbst in der nahen Umgebung immer noch neue Sachen entdeckt 🙂


Super , dies finde ich auch. Man fährt dauernd durch sein Revier und nur durch Zufall findet man einen neuen Weg. Die Waldwege sind ja lecker.


torstiohneh schrieb:


> Und umgestürzte Bäume und eine Wasserdurchfahrt auf dem Trail zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Meine - hier stand noch nie Wasser...


War die Wasserdurchfahrt fahrbar.
Die Baumleichen bei diesem Trailabschnitt sind schon ärgerlich, aber vielleicht kann man die mal räumen.


----------



## Helmi3b (1. März 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Anbei ein Tip für Fernsehen, gerade in der Mediathek verfügbar:
> Film „Besser Welt als NIE“, eine Rad-Reise-Doku. Genau richtig für die leichte Unterhaltung
> 
> Besser Welt als Nie
> ...



Toller Bericht. Eindrücke für 3 Leben gesammelt.
Das trostlose Australien hat mich überrascht. 

Ich hab die Vermutung als Wahlvegetarier kommt man allerdings in anderen Bereichen der Welt nicht weit, mangels Alternativen und Basis für gemeinsames Essen. Mit Verzicht auf Alc genauso... ich denke da an die Männer im Lada wenn er nicht mitgetrunken hätte in Russland und die Schafskopfsuppe... .🤢

Werde also keine Weltumrundung machen.😬


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> ch hab die Vermutung als Wahlvegetarier kommt man allerdings in anderen Bereichen der Welt nicht weit, mangels Alternativen und Basis für gemeinsames Essen.


Da bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass die Jungs es nicht verstanden hätten.  Mit dem Alkohol; wahrscheinlich Wodga hätte ich noch zugestimmt, da ich schon mal so eine Situation im Tessin mit dem Motorrad hatte, wo uns Wermut in 0,25 Liter Gläser angeboten wurde und wir dann gut angeheitert es noch zum Campingplatz geschafft haben. Mein Problem wär wohl auch der Schafskopf und andere Leckerein unterwegs, die mein sensibler Magen nicht verdauen würde.
Weltumrundung halt im zweiten Leben.


----------



## Tux321 (1. März 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> ..in Russland und die Schafskopfsuppe... .🤢


..mit dem Schafskopf hätte ich auch meiner Probleme gehabt 🤢

..die endlosen Strecken in der Steppe von Australien wären die Hölle.

Bei mir auch erst im zweiten Leben 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2022)

Heute mal der Kälte getrotzt und im Eickhorst gewesen. Ich bin auch ein Teil der Winterchallenge abgefahren und die Ackertrails sind schön ausgefahren.

Torsten war mal wieder im Harxbüttler Forst und mittlerweile gibt es zwei Alternativen durch den Graben zu fahren; entweder Behelfsbrücke oder Wasserfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2022)

Torsten, Thomas und Stefan; ich war heute nochmal im Eickhorst zur Trailerkundung und ich habe wieder einen neuen für mich gefunden.
Mal sehen ob ihr den kennt.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. März 2022)

Bin gestern unterwegs gewesen auf einer coolen Trailrunde durch die Maaßel bei Rötgesbüttel.









						Röbü - MTB-Runde in der Maaßel 06.03.2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 21,7 km | Dauer: 02:00 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Vieles sind davon wir ja schon gemeinsam gefahren @Oberhutzel und @Tux321.

Die Wasserdurchfahrt zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Meine ist mittlerweile wieder fast trocken.


Und einmal den Trail freigeräumt...


Und diverse Trails gefahren...




Den Teich bei der Burckhardts-Eiche sieht man im Sommer nicht


----------



## Tux321 (8. März 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ...ich habe wieder einen neuen für mich gefunden.
> Mal sehen ob ihr den kennt.


Moin, also ich kenne denn noch nicht. Ist immer wieder erstaunlich das du noch was neues findest 👍


----------



## Tux321 (8. März 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Vieles sind davon wir ja schon gemeinsam gefahren @Oberhutzel und @Tux321.


..ja kann mich daran erinnern 😀


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Moin, also ich kenne denn noch nicht.


Das freut mich. 


Tux321 schrieb:


> Ist immer wieder erstaunlich das du noch was neues findest 👍


Im Eickhorst wundert mich dies auch; da ist man öfter mal, aber halt keine Testfahrten. Ich werde aber demnächst nochmal was versuchen, ob es diesen Trail noch gibt. Denn bin ich mal nach meinen Aufzeichnungen 2014 gefahren.


Tux321 schrieb:


> ..ja kann mich daran erinnern 😀


Ja die Tour war am 21.7.21. Da war ein Teil der Strecke mit dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Burckhardts-Eiche


Ja der Trail ist echt super und den kennen nicht viele; war aber 2021 etwas abenteuerlich. Der Trail oberhalb des "Kleinen Holz", den Du entdeckt hast, ist weiterhin mit hohem Gras links und rechts im letzten Drittel oder jetzt freier gefahren. Den Bienenkorbtrail hast Du ja doch getestet. Hab ich erst nicht gesehen.


----------



## torstiohneh (8. März 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ihr den kennt.


Martin, den kenne ich auch noch nicht.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Der Trail oberhalb des "Kleinen Holz", den Du entdeckt hast, ist weiterhin mit hohem Gras links und rechts im letzten Drittel oder jetzt freier gefahren.


Ja, der Wiesentrail ist gerade absolut frei und gut zu fahren, wurde wohl gemäht...





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Den Bienenkorbtrail hast Du ja doch getestet.


Na klar, der gehört dazu.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ja die Tour war am 21.7.21.


Da würde mich mal interessieren, was die Dudes aus Celle wohl gedacht haben, als plötzlich drei MTBr aus dem Gebüsch gefahren kamen 😎.
Wahrscheinlich waren sie vorher davon ausgegangen, dass sie ihre Körbe in der einsamsten Ecke des Waldes abgestellt haben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> a, der Wiesentrail ist gerade absolut frei und gut zu fahren, wurde wohl gemäht...


unglaublich. Sieht komplett anders aus.
So sah letztes Jahr der Trailabschnitt im Wald aus.








torstiohneh schrieb:


> als plötzlich drei MTBr aus dem Gebüsch gefahren kamen 😎.


Ja der Trail ist ein wenig versteckt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2022)

War heute nochmal im Eickhorst und habe ein Lost Places im Eickhorst gefunden und einen neuen Singletrail. Leider kann ich die Strecke nicht auf Komoot als GPX Datei hochladen.  Komoot muss was geändert haben, denn ich kann die gefahrene Runde nicht laden. Auf der Garminkarte habe ich die Strecke mal aufgezeigt.









Nächste Woche sollten wir mal gemeinsam durchstarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Komoot muss was geändert haben, denn ich kann die gefahrene Runde nicht laden.


Jetzt geht es auf einmal wieder. Die haben wohl ihre Seite überarbeitet.








						Trailspaß im Eickhorst mit bekanntem und Neuland | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 28,9 km | Dauer: 02:08 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2022)

Nach fast drei Wochen Radabstinenz habe ich mich heute mal aufs Rad geschwungen und eine kurze Runde im Querumer Forst zum Einstieg genutzt. An der Ostee waren wir ohne Rad und bei min. 3 Grad und eiskalten Wind hätte die Radfahrt dort kein Spaß gebracht und auch in Braunschweig konnte ich mich bei dem wechselhaften Wetter leider nicht aufraffen.  Ich werde alt.
Jetzt soll es ja mal wärmer werden und dann kann man mal wieder mit Kurz starten und das Aufraffen fällt einen leichter.
Torsten im Querumer Forst waren wieder paar schöne Wasserdurchfahrten ohne nasse Füsse.


----------



## Helmi3b (12. April 2022)

Das tolle Wetter habe ich heute auch mal genutzt, es bleibt ja auch noch ne Woche so, bevor es wieder etwas ungemütlicher werden soll.









						Rundkurse als XC Strecken um und in Gifhorn | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,1 km | Dauer: 01:46 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Ansonsten bin ich immer mal 20er Runde um den Pudding gefahren. 









						Mittellandkanal-Allerkanal-Tour | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 25,0 km | Dauer: 01:03 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						TKSee-Barnbruch-Tour | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 19,6 km | Dauer: 00:48 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Über ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt würde ich mich auch mal wieder freuen. 

Heute hab ich mir nochmal ne neue Kette bestellt, diesmal ne KMC. Die Hg-95 macht mich fertig. Zwei steife Glieder, die dann immer überspringen, musste ich schon entfernen und heute ist sie mir beim Sprint zum Haus gerissen. Das war Glück, das da nichts bei passiert ist. Was Shimano da gerade fertigt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 400km bin ich damit gefahren, die alte HG-54 hat 7.000km gehalten.


----------



## Tux321 (13. April 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir nochmal ne neue Kette bestellt, diesmal ne KMC. Die Hg-95 macht mich fertig. Zwei steife Glieder, die dann immer überspringen, musste ich schon entfernen und heute ist sie mir beim Sprint zum Haus gerissen. Das war Glück, das da nichts bei passiert ist. Was Shimano da gerade fertigt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 400km bin ich damit gefahren, die alte HG-54 hat 7.000km gehalten.


..das ist echt merkwürdig bisher mit Shimano nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht ☹️

Wir drehen regelmäßig am Donnerstag um Gifhorn unsere Runde..


----------



## Helmi3b (13. April 2022)

Dann gib gerne mal Bescheid...
(außer morgen)


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Die Hg-95 macht mich fertig. Zwei steife Glieder, die dann immer überspringen


... ist die Kette genietet oder mit Schloß; wenn der Niet nicht sauber sitzt, ist das Kettenglied steif und springt über und dann reißt sie unter Last.
Die Strecken sind kurz aber ein knackiger Schnitt mit dem MTB. Gestern mit meinem Trek mit 28mm Reifen auf Aspalt war ich auch nicht schneller und dann hat mich noch ein Pedelec mit Kennzeichen bei Essenrode sauber abgesägt.
Hatte ich noch nicht erzählt, am 23.3 habe ich fast mein altes Trek zerstört. Hab mir ein Platten auf dem Hinterrad gefahren und dabei ist die Kette abgesprungen und durch das verkannten habe ich das Schaltauge abgerissen und das Schaltwerk zerstört. Ich hatte schon gedacht mein 20 Jahre alter Renner (mein erstes Rennrad) ist damit Geschichte; aber bei Schaltauge.de konnte man für mein Trek noch eins bestellen und für 25 Euro ein faier Preis. Bei dem Schaltwerk ein Ultegra 6400 9 fach habe ich ein Original verpacktes neues bei Ebay bekommen; unglaublich, ohne Internat würde jetzt der Rahmen nur noch an der Wand hängen.
Bei der Kette bin ich gespannt ob Du was bekommst, denn bei mir sind auch noch Teile im Rückstand und meine 11 fach Kette ist erst im September 22 lieferbar. 
Seit ihr über Ostern weg oder ggf. am Samstag eine kurze Runde. Könnt euch mal per Mail melden.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Wir drehen regelmäßig am Donnerstag um Gifhorn unsere Runde..


Wann startet ihr dann.


----------



## Lusitano (14. April 2022)

Ich habe über Ostern ausnahmsweise mal Urlaub. Könnte was gehen. Einfach melden.
Danach die Woche bin ich zum MTB Fahren am Gardasee sowie zum dortigen Bike Festival. 
Wird sicher Cool.


----------



## Helmi3b (14. April 2022)

Die Glieder wurden während einer Tour erst steif, die Rollen sind dann plötzlich 
 irgendwie aussermittig und blockieren dann nahezu das Glied.

Oha. Ja, das mit dem Schaltwerk hat mein Sohn letztes Jahr auch gekonnt.
Kette ist über das letzte Ritzel übergesprungen und Schaltwerk mit Kette haben sich in den Speichen einmal mitgedreht und das Schaltauge verbogen.
Zum Glück gibt's dir fürs Cube auch einzeln.

Samstag wird tatsächlich nichts bei mir, wir sind bis Samstag weg. Ich hoffe bis dahin ist die neue Kette dann da. Oldshool 10fach ist vielleicht nicht so dramatisch, fährt ja heute kaum noch jemand.

Ich geh aber gleich mal ne Runde laufen. Nächstes Wochenende ginge aber.

@Tux321: Habt ihr ne separate Gruppe (Mail, WhatsApp)?


----------



## Lusitano (25. April 2022)

Hi ihr Braunschweiger, Wetter ist super. Heute mal die Ponale gefahren bis Bocca Larici. Zum Einstieg 1053hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tux321 (26. April 2022)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Hi ihr Braunschweiger, Wetter ist super. Heute mal die Ponale gefahren bis Bocca Larici. Zum Einstieg 1053hm


Hört sich gut, bin ich auch schon gefahren und dann weiter den Tremalzo hoch. Ist schon ein wenig her 😉
Dir noch viel Spass am Gardasee.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> schon gefahren und dann weiter den Tremalzo hoch


*Thomas*; als ich am Gardasee war; einmal 80, bin ich mit dem Motorrad 250er Suzuki 2 Takter den Monte Baldo hochgefahren. Ich glaube dies darf man wohl heute nicht mehr und 1985 mit einer 550er Kawasaki mit voll Gepäck ( waren auf Korsika) den Tremalzo.
*Luis* super über 1000 Hm; guter Einstieg. Leider muss ich mich erstmal zurückhalten, denn der Saisoneinstieg ist für mich etwas steinig. Bin heute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen und um einen Blinddarm leichter. Ich hoffe später komme ich durch den Gewichtsverlust schneller den Berg rauf.
Luis noch viel Spaß am Gardasee. Ende Mai geht es nach Lanzarote und ich hoffe dort kann ich wieder Körner sammeln.


----------



## Lusitano (26. April 2022)

Hi Martin, dir erst mal gute Besserung. Hatte schon gemerkt das es bei dir etwas still war. 
Der Vorteil von unserem Alter ist das man in der Vergangenheit Dinge tun konnte die heute Zutage verboten sind.


----------



## Tony- (26. April 2022)

Hallo Braunschweigers,
Gute Besserung @Oberhutzel  Ich habe auch keins mehr, bin aber trotzdem langsam 🤷‍♂️
War jemand mal die Tage auf der Asse? Ist es fahrbar?
War das letzte mal 2020 dort; es wurden viele Fahrelemente zerstört und Bäume und Äste auf die Trails gelegt. Wohne nicht mehr in Braunschweig und will mit nem Kollegen dort mal wieder biken, frage mich aber ob die Anreise es wert ist


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2022)

Danke Luis und Tony für die Genesungswünsche.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von unserem Alter ist das man in der Vergangenheit Dinge tun konnte die heute Zutage verboten sind.


Hat das Alter doch mal ein Vorteil ; aber meist kann ich oft ein Zitat von Herrn Schwarzenegger bestätigen " alt werden ist Schei...".


Tony- schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keins mehr, bin aber trotzdem langsam 🤷‍♂️


... habe es schon befürchtet.


----------



## Tux321 (27. April 2022)

Hi Martin, wünsche dir gute Besserung. Hatte mich auch schon gewundert das es hier so ruhig geworden ist.

Tja, alt werden ist heut nichts für Feiglinge 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFrieda (27. April 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Hallo Braunschweigers,
> Gute Besserung @Oberhutzel  Ich habe auch keins mehr, bin aber trotzdem langsam 🤷‍♂️
> War jemand mal die Tage auf der Asse? Ist es fahrbar?
> War das letzte mal 2020 dort; es wurden viele Fahrelemente zerstört und Bäume und Äste auf die Trails gelegt. Wohne nicht mehr in Braunschweig und will mit nem Kollegen dort mal wieder biken, frage mich aber ob die Anreise es wert ist


Braunschweig ist immer eine Anreise wert!


----------



## Tony- (27. April 2022)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Braunschweig ist immer eine Anreise wert!


Das ist klar! Zum Moutenbaiken jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber sonst ist alles hübsch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2022)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Braunschweig ist immer eine Anreise wert!


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hat alles was den Spaß am Mountainbiken ausmacht; man muss nur wissen wo und die Anstiege holt man sich am nahen Umland Elm und Asse oder gar Harz.


Tux321 schrieb:


> Tja, alt werden ist heut nichts für Feiglinge 😉


Thomas stimmt und Danke. Ich hoffe wir können bald die Saison gemeinsam starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2022)

Da ich jetzt erstmal zu Hause bin, habe ich mal das Korsikaalbum gesucht und hatte tatsächlich paar Bilder vom Tremalzo aus 1985 dabei. Zu der Zeit Begann erst der Mountainbikesport in Deutschland. Luis, da Du ja auch neben dem Rad Krad fährst, hier paar Bilder aus der Zeit. Für die Jüngeren; da musste man mit den Negativen etwas geizen bei einem 24er u. 36er Film auf Papier.


----------



## Lusitano (27. April 2022)

Sau Coole Bilder. Das hätte ich damals auch gerne gemacht. Meine erste große Tour mit meiner Kawasaki KLR250 mit zwei Personen ging 88 nach Norwegen. Das geizen mit den Negativen kenne auch such noch sehr gut. 92  in Australien mußte man sich sehr zurückhalten. Hatte aber auch was gutes. Heute Zutage macht man einfach Zuviel Bilder. Hier mal eins bei Meckis.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2022)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Heute Zutage macht man einfach Zuviel Bilder. Hier mal eins bei Meckis.


Stimmt. Man musste vorab mehr mit dem Auge die Situation und Motiv abschätzen; aber ich war auch mehr Hobbyfotograf.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Australien mußte man sich sehr zurückhalten


... weit rum gekommen. 
Viel Spaß noch am Gardasee und ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt dort beständig schön.


----------



## Helmi3b (28. April 2022)

Martin, gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2022)

Danke Stefan. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour; aber erstmal flach.


----------



## Lusitano (28. April 2022)

Heute die Tour 765 gefahren. Sehr viele Hm


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2022)

Luis, super Leistung. Lange her, dass ich auch mal auf dem Niveau fahren konnte. Bei meiner selbst organisierten Alpenüberquerung 2016 von Garmisch zum Gardasee. ( 9300 hm; 360km; 6 Tage) hatten manche Tage ähnliches Niveau; wobei beim Timmelsjoch ich von der Gruppe den Bus genommen habe, da ich 5 Wochen vorher ein schweren MTB Unfall hatte mit zwei Rippenbrüchen und Pneumothorax. Hier mal Bilder von der Tour. Bin gespannt wo es dich demnächst hinführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (1. Mai 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bin heute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen und um einen Blinddarm leichter.


Hi Martin, ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung. Was für ein Einstieg in die Saison. Hatte mich auch über die lange Pause gewundert...


----------



## torstiohneh (1. Mai 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> auch in Braunschweig konnte ich mich bei dem wechselhaften Wetter leider nicht aufraffen.  Ich werde alt.


Ging mir auch so, entweder keine Zeit, keine Motivation oder schlechtes Wetter. 
Wenn ich so weitermache ist jede Tour ein Wiedereinstieg...😭😭
Aber seit einer Woche bin ich wieder unterwegs. 

Habe heute leider Pech gehabt und mir in einer Nagelfalle beide Reifen plattgefahren.
Westlich der B4 zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Meine auf einer beliebten Abkürzung über den Acker.
Martin, du kennst den Weg und einige andere vielleicht auch, also seid vorsichtig.
War unauffällig im Boden vergraben...

Kurz vorher hatte ich in der Maaßel mit einem Gravelfahrer mit Plattfuß gesprochen. 
Wäre mal interessant ob der auch dort unterwegs war, vielleicht kennt ihn hier jemand...


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Was für ein Einstieg in die Saison. Hatte mich auch über die lange Pause gewundert...


Danke Torsten und es geht langsam aufwärts.Ja die Pause war lang, aber bei einem Blinddarmdurchbruch hätte es auch anders aussehen können. War knapp. Zeigt einem wieder, dass es schnell vorbei sein kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Martin, du kennst den Weg


Ja, den Pfad kenne ich und mit der Nagelfalle ist schon der Hammer, denn den Pfad nutzen nicht nur Radfahrer, sondern auch Fußgänger und da gehen die Nägel bei dünner Sohle auch durch.
Kann natürlich den Unmut des Landwirt verstehen, aber dies würde ich zur Anzeige bringen; dies ist ähnlich wie Drahtfallen auf Downhillstrecken oder mutwillige Baumhindernisse auf den Trails. Ich glaube, wenn ich so jemand inflagranti erwische, werde ich wohl doch noch straffällig.


----------



## Lusitano (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo alle miteinander. Ich kann Martin da nur beipflichten. Die Sache mit über den Acker fahren oder latschen ist sicher Doof. Aber irgendwelche Fallen ausstellen ist Kriminell. Also Anzeigen.


----------



## Lusitano (2. Mai 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Luis, super Leistung. Lange her, dass ich auch mal auf dem Niveau fahren konnte. Bei meiner selbst organisierten Alpenüberquerung 2016 von Garmisch zum Gardasee. ( 9300 hm; 360km; 6 Tage) hatten manche Tage ähnliches Niveau; wobei beim Timmelsjoch ich von der Gruppe den Bus genommen habe, da ich 5 Wochen vorher ein schweren MTB Unfall hatte mit zwei Rippenbrüchen und Pneumothorax. Hier mal Bilder von der Tour. Bin gespannt wo es dich demnächst hinführt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1468058
> Anhang anzeigen 1468061Anhang anzeigen 1468062Anhang anzeigen 1468063Anhang anzeigen 1468065


Cool so eine Alpenüberquerung. Habe ich leider noch nicht geschaft. Meine Kumpels die das schon mal gemacht haben. Haben jetzt Altersbedingt kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Tux321 (3. Mai 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> ...kennst den Weg und einige andere vielleicht auch, also seid vorsichtig.


Ja, den Pfad kenne ich auch. Bin immer davon ausgegangen das der Landwirt das akzeptiert, da hier schon immer ein Pfad ist. Hätte ja auch mal ein Schild aufstellen können. Die Aktion, mit der Nagelfalle, geht garnicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Bin immer davon ausgegangen das der Landwirt das akzeptiert, da hier schon immer ein Pfad ist.


Hatte ich auch immer so empfunden und bei der schmalen Spur sind das kein Kilo Getreide. Da macht er mit dem Trecker mit der Spritze breitere Spuren.
Heute das erste Mal auf der Rolle dreißig Minuten; natürlich locker.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2022)

Nach mehreren Tage Rolle, heute die erste Runde unter blauen Himmel und Sonne. Kurz Runde mit der Familie auf dem Renner und Eis am Zuckersee.












						Familien Einstiegsrunde mit Eisbelohnung am Zuckersee | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 29,7 km | Dauer: 02:18 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2022)

Heute meine zweite MTB-Runde gedreht und wieder einiges Neuland gefunden und Komoot kannte diese Trails mal wieder nicht. Vielleicht werde ich Sonntag mal eine kurze Runde anbieten. Dann habe ich noch was schönes für Techniker gefunden mit bis zu S3 Niveau; also ich musste da leider oft kneifen und wollte auch nicht gleich wieder ein Endo machen und mein Lanzaroteurlaub absagen. Diese Einlagen werde ich mal in einer Sonntagsrunde einpflegen, da Komoot diese Stelle auch nicht kennt.









						Trailspaß zum Esseteich und Birkenfeldsee und Waldsee bei Lehre | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 27,9 km | Dauer: 01:54 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Tux321 (19. Mai 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Heute meine zweite MTB-Runde gedreht und wieder einiges Neuland gefunden..


Da hast du ja wieder schöne Wege gefunden 🚴‍♂️😀
Schön das es dir wieder besser geht, freu mich schon wieder auf eine gemeinsame Tour. Schönen Urlaub dann auf Lanzarote


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Da hast du ja wieder schöne Wege gefunden 🚴‍♂️😀


Ja, da bin ich auch überrascht. Den Wiesenpfad am Sportplatz habe ich auch erst durch ein Spaziergang gefunden. Hab mir gestern erstmal ein schleichenden Platten gefahren und die Lauffläche ist eingeschnitten. Da der Vorderreifen eh am Ende war, werde ich auch dort auf Tupeless umrüsten. Mal schauen ob er auch so dicht ist wie mein Hinterrad. 


Tux321 schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub dann auf Lanzarote


Danke. Ich werde aber wohl nur morgens oder abends eine Runde drehen und mich an meinem Hausberg versuchen. Normalerweise sind wir im Februar März dort. Im Mai wird es zu warm sein für entspanntes Radfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Da hast du ja wieder schöne Wege gefunden 🚴‍♂️😀


Thomas hier noch paar Eindrücke von dem anderen Spot, den ich auch noch nicht kannte. Man sollte auch mal die eingefahrenen Wege verlassen.


----------



## DerFrieda (20. Mai 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Tage Rolle, heute die erste Runde unter blauen Himmel und Sonne. Kurz Runde mit der Familie auf dem Renner und Eis am Zuckersee.
> Anhang anzeigen 1478707
> 
> 
> ...



Gestern nach dem Regen gefahren. War dufte, danke.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2022)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> War dufte, danke.


Danke für die positive Rückmeldung. Bin gestern auch nur um Waggum gefahren, da ich schon die Gewitterwolken gesehen habe und wurde nur ein wenig nass. Leider einen schleichenden Platten gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (22. Mai 2022)

Hi zusammen,
in den letzten Wochen bin ich nur kleinere Touren hier um Rötgesbüttel gefahren und habe meine Hometrailrunde optimiert.

Der innerörtliche Asphaltanteil wurde reduziert und die Runde verlängert in zwei Varianten:









						Rötgesbüttel dorfnahe MTB-Runde | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 13,6 km | Dauer: 00:55 Std




					www.komoot.de
				











						Rötgesbüttel dorfnahe MTB-Runde | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 14,3 km | Dauer: 00:58 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## torstiohneh (22. Mai 2022)

Neulich hatte ich eine Idee für einen Workaround zum Trail in der Voßheide, wo man vorher über Privatgelände fahren muss, und es hat funktioniert.

Habe die Alternativroute hier mal markiert.




Bis zum Jägerstand auf dem Foto führt ein gut fahrbarer Wiesenweg. Danach geht es am Rand des Ackers ca. 200m weglos weiter, ist aber ganz gut fahrbar.




Im Wald muss man ca. 50m weglos schieben und kommt dann auf den Trail.


----------



## torstiohneh (22. Mai 2022)

Am letzten Wochenende bin ich eine Runde Richtung Osten mit einem neuen Trail bei Isenbüttel gefahren.









						Rötgesbüttel MTB-Ostrunde 13.05.2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 14,4 km | Dauer: 01:01 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Neuer Trail bei Isenbüttel




Feldweg bei Gravenhorst


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Habe die Alternativroute hier mal markiert.


Super Torsten. Die habe ich gleich in eine Runde, die ich mit euch geplant habe eingepflegt. Wenn Du da noch mal vorbei fährst, kannst Du ja mal schauen ob der Trail, denn wir schon mal gemeinsam mit Thomas gefahren sind, noch existiert.


----------



## torstiohneh (22. Mai 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> in eine Runde, die ich mit euch geplant habe eingepflegt.


Top Martin 👍!


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> kannst Du ja mal schauen ob der Trail ... noch existiert


Alles klar, ich schaue mich da mal um.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2022)

Nah, bei euch ist es ja noch ein wenig schattig für Ende Mai.  Auf Lanzarote ist es mit 25° schon bald zu warm. Sonst sind wir hier immer im März, aber nun machen wir beides, Radfahren und Baden. Ich hoffe ich schaffe mein Hausberg noch bei dem Trainingsrückstand. Heute erstmal eine Flachetappe.


----------



## Tux321 (31. Mai 2022)

Schöne Bilder. Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub und drück dir dir Daumen bei deinem Hausberg 🚴‍♂️
Kette rechts 😉


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub und drück dir dir Daumen bei deinem Hausberg 🚴‍♂️
> Kette rechts 😉


Danke Thomas.Trotz Traningsrückstand den Coll de Haria gemeistert und fast so schnell wie sonst. Hatte aber auch etwas Glück mit dem Wetter, denn der Pass war in den Wolken und trotzdem ist die Suppe gelaufen.

















						Hausberg von Costa Tequise- Col de Haria und Radarstation | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 45,2 km | Dauer: 02:28 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Lusitano (2. Juni 2022)

Wie gerne wäre ich auch mal wieder auf Lanzarote. Das letzte mal 1990. War echt Cool gewesen. Damals noch viel gewandert. Damals habe ich auch die ersten MTBs auf Island erlebt. Sind wir schon so Alt????oder hatten wir sehr früh schon viel Spaß?.
Wann findet die nächste Fahrt statt? Im Braunschweiger Land natürlich.
Viele Grüße und weiterhin schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2022)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Sind wir schon so Alt????oder hatten wir sehr früh schon viel Spaß?.


Leider, aber hatten auch unseren Spaß.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Viele Grüße und weiterhin schönen Urlaub.


Danke, aber war ja nur nee Woche.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Wann findet die nächste Fahrt statt? Im Braunschweiger Land natürlich.


Vielleicht am 12.6.22; mal schauen.
Auf Lanzarote haben wir diesmal neben dem Radfahren auch einige Buchten besucht; aber auch hier ist es wie beim Mountainbiken, man muss auch mal die nicht ausgetretenen Pfade beschreiten. Alle fahren zum Playa de Papagayo bei Playa Blanca und der sieht dann so aus.




... und ca. 300m weiter liegt der Playa Caleta del Congrio und da sieht es so aus.



... fast alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2022)

Heute die erste Testfahrt für die Braunschweig Challange 2022 abgefahren. Die Strecke steht fast komplett, aber gegen Ende muss ich noch etwas verändern und werde sie nochmals im Juni abfahren. Leider zwei Baumhindernisse; ggf. hau ich die noch weg. Der Streckenverlauf ist zum großen Teil anders als die letzten Sommerchallanges, damit ihr den Elm auch komplett kennen lernt.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. Juni 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wenn Du da noch mal vorbei fährst, kannst Du ja mal schauen ob der Trail, denn wir schon mal gemeinsam mit Thomas gefahren sind, noch existiert.


Hallo Martin, ich war neulich da, den Trail gibt es noch, passt also.

Und ich habe mehrere halbwegs fahrbare Verbindungen zum Weg nach Klein Vollbüttel gefunden.
Allerdings nicht ganz am Ende wo wir damals herübergequert sind. 
Da schaue ich nochmal nach beim nächsten Mal.




Trail am Waldrand:


----------



## Tux321 (8. Juni 2022)

Grüße aus Dänemark, heute mal den Trailpark bei Blavand gefahren 👍😀🚴‍♂️
Hoffe es klappt bald mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, ich war neulich da, den Trail gibt es noch, passt also.


Super, Thorsten. Dann sollte wir mal gemeinsam eine Runde von Dir aus starten wenn Thomas wieder aus dem hohen Norden zurück ist. Ich habe eine 33 Kilometerrunde mit deinen erkundeten Trails zusammengebaut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Dänemark, heute mal den Trailpark bei Blavand gefahren 👍😀🚴‍♂️


Hab ich gleich mal auf Komoot gesucht. Sieht interessant aus. Bist Du auch die schwarze Route gefahren.








						Black track⚫(sorte spor) Bordrup Klitplantage: Mountainbike-Touren | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Black track⚫(sorte spor) Bordrup Klitplantage in Varde, Dänemark. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de
				





Tux321 schrieb:


> Hoffe es klappt bald mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.


... wenn Du zurück bist starten wir mal durch.
Schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## Lusitano (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo alle miteinander, war nach langer Zeit mal wieder im Harz. Bin eine kleine Runde mit meiner Frau auf den Brocken, zur Eckertalsperre und zurück nach Torfhaus gefahren. Der Harz sieht schon ziemlich verheerend aus. Viele Trails sind durch Baumleichen unpassierbar bzw. für MTBs gesperrt. Kannte ich mal anders. Ich glaube das es einfach zuviele MTBler geworden sind und durch die E-MTBs gibt es keine Konditionsgrenzen mehr.


----------



## torstiohneh (8. Juni 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Dann sollte wir mal gemeinsam eine Runde von Dir aus starten wenn Thomas wieder aus dem hohen Norden zurück ist.


Ja, das machen wir!

Meine Feierabendrunde heute, habe mal ein paar Trails gecheckt. Gerade wachsen viele Trails zu.





torstiohneh schrieb:


> Neulich hatte ich eine Idee für einen Workaround zum Trail in der Voßheide, wo man vorher über Privatgelände fahren muss, und es hat funktioniert.


Hmm, das hat heute nicht mehr so gut funktioniert ☹️. Dort ist mittlerweile ein Roggenfeld und ca. die letzten 50 Meter neben dem Feld sind nicht mehr fahrbar und ich musste vorher in den Wald und dort schieben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2022)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es einfach zuviele MTBler geworden sind und durch die E-MTBs gibt es keine Konditionsgrenzen mehr.


Ja dies glaube ich auch. Ich finde die E-Mobilsierung im Fahrradsektor nicht schlecht, da damit auch Ältere wieder auf das Rad steigen. Im Mountainbikesektor sehe ich dies genauso wie Du, dass durch MTB E-Bikes jeder in den Harz oder Alpen ohne Kondition dort rumtummeln kann und somit sind Spannungen mit Wanderer vorprogramiert und man sieht in Bayern schon, dass an ein Verbot von MTBs gearbeitet wird. In Steilpassagen muss man mit Biobikes absteigen und mit E-Motor ist es wie Enduro fahren und die Wege werden zerstört.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Gerade wachsen viele Trails zu.


Torsten wir müssen mehr fahren.



torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hmm, das hat heute nicht mehr so gut funktioniert ☹️. Dort ist mittlerweile ein Roggenfeld und ca. die letzten 50 Meter neben dem Feld sind nicht mehr fahrbar und ich musste vorher in den Wald und dort schieben.


 Da müssen wir wohl warten bis er Zuckerrüben anbaut; die wachsen nicht hoch.
Du hast ja die Einfahrt zu meinem Trail gefunden. Kann man den wenigstens mit einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2022)

Heute die zweite Sonntagsrunde um Braunschweig gefahren. Waren wir heute zu fünft und bei dem trockenen Untergrund rollten die Räder mal wieder richtig und mein Vorderrad jetzt auch tupeless ist dicht.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Viele Trails sind durch Baumleichen unpassierbar


... leider auch in Braunschweig liegt einiges rum und in Riddagshausen konnte man nicht mal über den Stamm klettern; der hat gefühlt 1m Durchmesser.
Nächste Tour geht es mal in den Elm.


----------



## Helmi3b (15. Juni 2022)

Ich werde Freitag mal eine Elmumrundung machen, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> eine Elmumrundung machen


Stefan eine interessante Runde und eine gute Idee. Ich wollte eigentlich heute mit dem MTB in den Elm, aber bei 33 Grad habe ich gekniffen. Vielleicht schaffe ich morgen früh nochmal die Challange abzufahren, da es ja bald wieder gut regnen soll.


----------



## Helmi3b (18. Juni 2022)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Helmi3b (18. Juni 2022)

Ja, das Wetter war wirklich passend gestern. 

MTB Elmumrundung








						MTB Elmumrundung | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 56,3 km | Dauer: 03:08 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Plan war auch, die nächsten Wochen mal etwas Strecke zu machen und mit dem Zug eine Strecke hin bzw. zurück, aber es besteht kaum die Möglichkeit, das man mit dem Rad mitgenommen wird.

Hamburg -Uelzen nimmt der Metronom keine Räder mit.
Erixx und Enno nicht von Freitag 15Uhr bis Sonntag 22Uhr uuuuund wenn alles belegt ist, auch nicht.

Ich hatte Hannover, Magdeburg, Berlin und Hamburg im Kopf. Mal sehen, was sich da für Möglichkeiten bieten...


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Plan war auch, die nächsten Wochen mal etwas Strecke zu machen und mit dem Zug eine Strecke hin bzw. zurück, aber es besteht kaum die Möglichkeit, das man mit dem Rad mitgenommen wird.


... dank dem 9 Euro-Ticket sind die Pendler mit Rad gekniffen und wir halt auch.

Heute doch noch mal mit meinem Trekrenner mit 28mm Reifen nach Sophiental über aspaltierte und geschotterte Feldwege geradelt und ging trotz 30°. Morgen früh nochmal in den Elm, wenn ich aus der Falle komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2022)

Ich war gestern auch 50km mit dem Renner durch den Elm unterwegs. Der Fahrtwind war angenehm. Man(n) durfte nur nicht anhalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2022)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Der Fahrtwind war angenehm. Man(n) durfte nur nicht anhalten.


Thomas dies stimmt, aber ich fand die 30° gestern nicht unangenehm und durch den Fahrtwind habe eigentlich nicht stark geschwitzt.
Heute nochmal die Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2022 abgefahren und bei 18-20° lief die Suppe, aber sie steht jetzt.



... schon mal das Höhenprofil der Strecke. Es geht rauf und runter und auf den 36 Km schafft ihr über 600 Hm.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2022)

Wer würde denn die Tage mit mir die challenge abfahren? Kenne sie nicht und alleine macht das nicht so viel Spaß.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Juni 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> eine Runde von Dir aus starten wenn Thomas wieder aus dem hohen Norden zurück ist.


Habe jetzt fleißig trainiert die letzten beiden Wochen und berichte später.
Hier fehlen mir allerdings immer noch 5:45 Min. auf meine Zeit aus 2019...









						Rötgesbüttel - Referenzrunde MTB 17.06.2022 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 19,7 km | Dauer: 00:57 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2022)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Habe jetzt fleißig trainiert die letzten beiden Wochen


Super; dann sollten wir mal gemeinsam eine Gifhornrunde starten, wenn Thomas wieder vor Ort ist und es mit Stephan und denn anderen passt. Wir könnte ja mit einer 35 Kilometerrunde zum Galgenkamp starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2022)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Kenne sie nicht und alleine macht das nicht so viel Spaß.


Thomas, die Strecke habe ich noch nicht öffentlich gemacht, da an sich der 1. Juli Stichtag ist. Ich wollte ggf. noch paar Bilder machen; waren leider z.T. unscharf weil sich mein Makroring immer verstellt.
Ich wollte ggf. auch noch die Baumhindernisse entfernen; zu mindestens in dem Abfahrtstrail; denn so was bremst und man hat weniger Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2022)

So ein Hindernis im Abfahrtstrail ist Geschichte; bei der anderen Baumleiche müsst ihr leider absteigen, da meine Maschine da Startprobleme hatte.




Die Strecke ist online unter nachfolgenden Link.









						Braunschweiger Sommerchallange 2022
					

Hallo zusammen,erstmal möchte ich mich für paar nicht so scharfe Fotos entschuldigen, aber auf meinem Weitwinkel verschiebt sich manchmal der Mak…




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Viel Spaß bei der Tour und ich hoffe ihr habt euren Spaß.


----------



## Magic-BS (24. Juni 2022)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So ein Hindernis im Abfahrtstrail ist Geschichte; bei der anderen Baumleiche müsst ihr leider absteigen, da meine Maschine da Startprobleme hatte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1503724
> Die Strecke ist online unter nachfolgenden Link.
> ...





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So ein Hindernis im Abfahrtstrail ist Geschichte; bei der anderen Baumleiche müsst ihr leider absteigen, da meine Maschine da Startprobleme hatte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1503724
> Die Strecke ist online unter nachfolgenden Link.
> ...


Freu mich drauf….

Die letzten Wochen die 18, 19 und 21 gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2022)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen die 18, 19 und 21 gefahren.



..super Dirk, dies freut mich, wenn meine Routen noch gefahren werden. Die 22er Strecke wird dann einiges Neuland bieten zu den letzten Touren. Viel Spaß und bin gespannt ob sie Dir auch gefällt.


----------



## Helmi3b (29. Juni 2022)

Ich bin heute die Strecke kurzentschlossen nach nem tollen ☹Arbeitstag gefahren, zur Entkrampfung.

War echt schön. Alles trocken. Die erste Hälfte schön speedy, dann etwas mehr technisch. Im Steinbruch musste ich etwas aufpassen, hab mich in einer Senke fast gepackt.
Toll war auch, daß die Route teilweise umgekehrt zu meinen anderen Stecken läuft. Zum Beispiel vom Tetzelstein runter nach Lutter und den Asphalt hoch vom Lutterspring aus, sowie das letzte Stück vom Café zum Tetzelstein zurück.
Auf jeden Fall vielen lieben Dank für die Runde.
1:55:54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall vielen lieben Dank für die Runde.
> 1:55:54


Danke und eine wahnsinnige Zeit unter 2 Stunden. Da fehlt mir doch einiges.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2022)

Die Höhenmeter sind aber wirklich verschieden. Bei Komoot 550 Hm, wo ich glaube dies sind keine Barometrischen Höhenmeter, sondern Topografische und damit ungenau. Garmin gibt 619 Hm an und bei Dir 670 Hm.


----------



## Tux321 (14. Juli 2022)

Ich bin heute die Strecke kurzentschlossen gefahren, gestartet bin ich von Diana Ruh.

Elm Challange 2022 Start Diana Ruh

War eine schöne Runde, die Temperaturen heute waren perfekt 😀 
Immer noch alles trocken.

An den Schnitt von Helmi3b komme ich nicht ran 😉


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2022)

Tux321 schrieb:


> An den Schnitt von Helmi3b komme ich nicht ran 😉


Thomas, Du hast ja auch paar Extrakilometer und Höhenmeter dabei.
Ich werde morgen mal eine Einladung für die Gifhorntruppe schreiben. Ich hoffe wir schaffen es mal wieder gemeinsam zu starten.
Am letzten Freitag habe ich mal wieder eine Abenteuerrunde gedreht; als Test für eine gemeinsame Schunterquellrunde von 80 Kilometer nach Braunschweig; viel Neuland dabei.








						Abenteuerrunde um die Seen im Osten von Braunschweig | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 32,2 km | Dauer: 02:20 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juli 2022)

Thomas und Stefan dank für eure Begleitung bei der Gifhornrunde. Mit euch kann man Abenteuertouren machen und freut mich dass ich Stefan Neuland zeigen konnte. Torsten bei der nächsten Tour dabei und Radfahren ist nicht so anstrengend wie Kindergeburtstag.
Deine Traileinfahrt haben wir bei dem Trail vor dem Campingplatz nicht gefunden, aber eine zweite Einfahrt.








						Vom Zuckersee zum Galgenkamp und Okertrail | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 36,3 km | Dauer: 02:18 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## emacdet (2. August 2022)

Danke @Oberhutzel - einiges werde ich mal in abfahren!


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. August 2022)

emacdet schrieb:


> einiges werde ich mal in abfahren!


Danke erst mal für die positive Rückmeldung. Ich hoffe Du kommst auf deine Kosten bei meinen Touren und bin gespannt ob sie Dir gefallen. Angst vor höherem Gras darfst Du aber nicht haben, denn ich werde meinen Namen "Wiesentrailer" oft gerecht. Zeckenspray auf die Beine und dann ab ins Abenteuer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. August 2022)

Bin zur Zeit bei dem Wetter mehr mit dem Renner unterwegs; schön in "Kurz" wie auf Lanzarote. Am letzten Montag bin ich meine Königsetappe für 2022 im Elm gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg in Königslutter brauchte ich erstmal eine Cola, Mars und Eis, denn die Flasche war leer und mein rechter Oberschenkel fing zu Zicken an.








						Meine Königsetappe im Jahr 2022 | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 111 km | Dauer: 05:20 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Stefan Du hast ja auch einen Ritt hingelegt mit 108 km mit dem MTB. Ich hoffe am 25.8 passt das Wetter für unsere Ausfahrt und ggf. im August noch mein Schunterabenteuer von 80 Kilometer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2022)

Ich wollte mich hier auch nochmal zurückmelden. Wir haben am Donnerstag mal wieder eine gemeinsame Gifhornrunde gestartet. Dank an Andreas, Daniel und Thomas. Stefan und Torsten bei der nächsten Tour hoffentlich wieder auf dem Damm.


			https://www.komoot.de/tour/902757431
		

Vielleicht starte ich nochmal eine Dienstagrunde vor meinem Urlaub und kann dann im Urlaub Stefan seine Fehmanumrundung auch mal angehen.
Im September unsere Schunterabenteuerrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emacdet (30. August 2022)

Als Schunterkind sollte ich dabei sein! 

In Kralenriede geboren, in Querum direkt an der Schunter bei Oma im Garten gespielt. Später in Dibbesdorf die Jungend verbracht und heute in Frellstedt nahe der Quelle. 

Wenn es paßt, wäre ich gerne dabei! 

Kette rechts, Detlev


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. August 2022)

Ok, aber startet erst nach meinem Urlaub. Ich muss auch noch zwei Passagen testen, ob dies fahrbar ist.


----------



## Forstfahrer (15. September 2022)

Guten Abend,

ich suche gleichgesinnte Mountainbiker in meiner Region (Wolfenbüttel). Bin ich dafür hier richtig? Würde gerne mal ein paar Runden in Gesellschaft drehen. Vielleicht kann ich mich irgendwo anschließen? Habe allerdings kein Auto, also müsste sich schon irgendwo um Wolfenbüttel abspielen. Danke Euch und bis dann!


----------



## emacdet (16. September 2022)

Moin Forstfahrer, ich schreibe dich gerne ml an!

Für den Austausch von persönlichen Daten könnten wir (*natürlich alle*) eine Unterhaltung beginnen. Diese ist dann ja nicht öffentlich!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2022)

Forstfahrer schrieb:


> ich suche gleichgesinnte Mountainbiker in meiner Region (Wolfenbüttel).


Hallo *Forstfahrer*. Ich glaube in diesem Thread sind sicherlich einige aus Raum Wolfenbüttel. Unsere Gruppenausfahrten beschränken sich zur Zeit mehr im Norden von Braunschweig, aber vielleicht starte ich auch mal wieder eine Runde von der "Roten Wiese" in Braunschweig. Nach meinem Wissen gab oder gibt es eine MTB-Gruppe aus Wolfenbüttel, die regelmäßig in der Asse und Elm fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2022)

emacdet schrieb:


> Wenn es paßt, wäre ich gerne dabei!


Habe meine Testfahrt abgeschlossen. Ich werde erstmal ein Termin mit der Gifhorngruppe abstimmen und mich dann melden für die Schunterrunde. Leider konnte ich nicht alle Passagen einbauen, aber waren paar Highlights dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (17. September 2022)

Moin 
Suche ein paar neue Leute zum Mountainbiken.
Hat heute wer Lust und Zeit auf eine Asse oder lechlumer Holz Runde?
Will gegen 12 Uhr los.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## emacdet (17. September 2022)

BTW @Furt durch die Scheppau habe ich vor kurzem leider geschoben 









						99% Akku, 3 Riegel und jede Menge Freude | E-Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Detlev hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 75,1 km | Dauer: 04:30 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Gibt es eine Telegram/Whatsapp-gruppe für kurzentschlossene? Sehe Mails oft nicht früh genug.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2022)

emacdet schrieb:


> BTW @Furt durch die Scheppau habe ich vor kurzem leider geschoben


Ich bin leider in Westost Richtung auch am Ende des Walles hängen geblieben; zu hoher Gang . In anderer Richtung einfacher.
Wir haben auch eine Whatsapp Gruppe mit 100 Teilnehmern, aber da bietet zur Zeit nur Stefan eine Donnerstagrunde an. Ich habe die Dienstag- u. Sonntagsrunde zur Zeit etwas eingestellt, wegen mangelnden Interesse, aber ggf. werde ich es im Herbst mal wieder versuchen, da Stefan in die Winterpause geht.


----------



## emacdet (20. September 2022)

Whatsapp klingt gut! Wer kann mich hinzufügen?

Heute im Elm wieder mal ein wenig geärgert!


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2022)

emacdet schrieb:


> Wer kann mich hinzufügen?


Kann ich machen. Telephonnummer als PN.


emacdet schrieb:


> Heute im Elm wieder mal ein wenig geärgert!


Wieso.


----------



## emacdet (21. September 2022)

Elm geärgert:

https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/163962669#map=15/52.2113/10.8361&layers=C einige Daten sind einfach zu alt. Nasse Füße bringen mir keine Freude 

Ich möchte die Kartendarstellung meines Wahoo Roam`s gerne verbessern. Nicht einfach der Einstieg!









						Way: 308616745 | OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. September 2022)

emacdet schrieb:


> einige Daten sind einfach zu alt. Nasse Füße bringen mir keine Freude


Ich arbeite meine Strecken mit Basecamp und Freizeitkarten aus und bei Entdeckungsrunden gibt es leider auch mal eine Niete, aber nur so findet man auch mal Neuland. Meine Trailbibliothek pflege ich schon über 10 Jahre und die enthält hunderte von Trails um Braunschweig, aber auch diese verändern sich leider und in einer Saison sind sie super zu fahren und auf einmal verfallen sie.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. September 2022)

Die "Braunschweiger Winterchallange 2023" steht. Sie wird diesmal 25 Kilometer haben und ca. 140 Hm und einen Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von 14 Kilometer. Die Strecke habe ich jetzt weitesgehend begradigt und man kann frei fahren und ich hoffe bis zum Dezember bleibt dies so.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Oktober 2022)

Bin gestern mal wieder in Braunschweig eine Runde gefahren und habe mal wieder für mich Neuland entdeckt. Die Tour ging unter anderem zum Hafen und die Streckenführung hat mit ihrem rauf und runter schon ihren Anspruch und hat leider meine technischen Fähigkeiten in Teilen überschritten, aber es ist sicherlich für manche für euch machbar.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2022)

Samstag zu viert ein wenig um Gifhorn unterwegs gewesen und die schwierigen Rampen in den sonst flachen Terrain abgefahren. An den Toptrail bei Neubokel war an einer Rampe und dem Sandboden leider für mich Feierabend. Wurde ein wenig kurzatmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wMacx (6. November 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich kannte diese Gruppe noch nicht (Danke @emacdet)hatte vor einiger Zeit einen anderen Thread abonniert, dort war weniger los.

Okay kurze Vorstellung, ich bin Nils (41) ich fahre MTB und Gravel. Im Winter noch Zwift mit nem Renner am Kickr. Im Winter fahre ich auch gern Feierabendrunden in der Dunkelheit. Ich komme aus dem Norden der Stadt (Bevenrode).

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was, würd mich freuen.

VG


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. November 2022)

Hallo Nils, da sind wir ja fast Nachbarn. Ich wohne in Waggum. Ich habe leider kein Gravel und nutze in der Hauptsaison mein altes Trek mit 28mm Reifen für leichte Schotterstrecken. War gestern damit am Tankumsee.
Im Winter nur noch MTB und Rolle nur wenn gar nichts draußen geht. Mit dem Renner bin ich nur im Sommer auf Tour. Schreib mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse und ggf. Telephonnr. Dann kann ich ich dich in unseren Verteiler mit aufnehmen, wenn wir mal eine Gruppenfahrt machen und ggf. eine kurzfristige Tour im Norden auch mit Licht. Wie sieht es z.B. an Wochenenden aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2022)

Heute haben zu Viert Wolfsburg gerocket. Dank an meine Begleitung. Wolfsburg ist immer wieder eine Reise wert und die Höhenmeter ( ca. 400) sammeln sich dort sehr schnell und die Strecken haben z.T. auch Anspruch. Die Tour hatte knapp 40 Kilometer und einen Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil von etwa 18 Kilometer, wobei wir wieder ein wenig Neuland entdeckt haben und der Klieversberg war nicht der höchste Punkt.


----------



## torstiohneh (13. November 2022)

Gute Idee Martin, zu den Touren auch hier zu berichten bevor der Thread einschläft, weil nicht alle aus dem MTB-Forum auch bei Komoot unterwegs sind.
Habe selber lange nichts mehr gepostet hier, weil ich die Touren bei Komoot einstelle und ich nicht zwei Kanäle bedienen wollte. Werde das auch ändern zukünftig...


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2022)

Torsten dies ist ja kein Aufwand, die Strecke kurz zu verlinken und alle Touren poste ich auch nicht, sondern eher mal eine Gruppenausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2022)

Kleine Info. Die Bienroder Kieskuhle kann man wieder umrunden. Auf dem 2 Kilometer Trailabschnitt geht es ordentlich rauf und runter und auch der Westabschnitt mit S2 Charakter läßt sich wieder fahren.











						Trailspaß um die Kieskuhle: Mountainbike-Touren | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Trailspaß um die Kieskuhle in Niedersachsen, Deutschland. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. November 2022)

Hier mal ein optischer Eindruck von einer Runde um die Bienroder Kieskuhle.


----------



## emacdet (28. November 2022)

Das hat sich ja verändert. Dort war ich früher oft baden!


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Dezember 2022)

Die Braunschweiger Winterchallenge 2023 ist online. Die Srecke von 25 Kilometer und ca. 140 Hm startet bei Wendhausen.



Hier habt ihr einen kleinen Eindruck der Strecke.




Die Strecke ist unter folgenden Link zu finden. Viel Spaß dabei und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine gute Saison 2023.








						Braunschweiger Winterchallenge 2023
					

Die Braunschweiger Winterchallenge 2023 hat 25 Kilometer und ca, 140 Hm müssen absolviert werden.Diesmal starten wir von Wendhausen. Die Ausfahrt ist …




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusitano (29. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die guten Wünsche für 2023. Ich habe mir vorgenommen wieder mal mehr MTB zu fahren. Vielleicht finden ja wieder mehr Ausfahrten vom Prinzenpark aus statt. Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen ja so das man schon in Kurz fahren kann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2022)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Vielleicht finden ja wieder mehr Ausfahrten vom Prinzenpark aus statt.


Mal schauen ob ich mich mal wieder in 2023 aufraffe auch in Braunschweig Touren zu starten, da ich in 2022 mehr mit der Gifhorngruppe gefahren bin . "Kurz" wohl erst wieder auf Lanzarote am Anfang der Saison 2023. Aber in den Elm wollte ich ggf. nächste Saison etwas öfter.


----------



## emacdet (30. Dezember 2022)

Ja, der Elm  Ich hoffe auf baldige HM - Habe mich leider ins Aus geschossen. Hätte ich man besser die Finger vom Dämpfer gelassen!

Erfolgreiche Fahrten 2023!


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2022)

emacdet schrieb:


> Hätte ich man besser die Finger vom Dämpfer gelassen!


Hast Du ihn zerlegt aus Spaß oder war er defekt.


emacdet schrieb:


> Erfolgreiche Fahrten 2023!


Wünsche ich Dir auch.


----------



## Helmi3b (2. Januar 2023)

So, bin heute bei dem gutem Wetter und sagenhafter Außentemperatur gefahren. War schön technisch und eigentlich alles Neuland für mich, was ich immer super toll finde. 1:31 bei Regenfreiheit aber aufgeweichtem Boden und ca. einem Extrakilometer durch 3 mal falsch abbiegen.
Ich kanns empfehlen, fahrt die Strecke...macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2023)

Stefan super daß Du die Runde schon unter die Reifen genommen hast . Freut mich daß sie Dir gefällt.
Ja der Boden wird noch etwas weich sein und einen ausbremsen und bei einem Extrakilometer sind noch Minuten drin, aber Du hattest keine Hindernisse mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emacdet (2. Januar 2023)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hast Du ihn zerlegt aus Spaß oder war er defekt.


Hat bei >60PSI mehr den Sag nicht verändert | Zeitpunkt war völlig blöd. Es ohne Hilfe zu versuchen, war auch nicht clever  

Alleine die richtigen Kits zu bestimmen ist trotz CodeID bei Dämpfer und Gabel, besonders bei den Scott`s, nicht einfach für Einsteiger!


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2023)

emacdet schrieb:


> Hat bei >60PSI mehr den Sag nicht verändert


Wieviel Druck hast Du den drauf. Bei meinem Foxdämpfer habe ich bei 13 Bar ca. 15mm Sag.


----------



## torstiohneh (Sonntag um 00:32)

Freitag war Saisoneröffnung 2023 auf meiner Hometrail-Runde um Rötgesbüttel, die ich für eine kurze Ausfahrt nach Feierabend zusammengebastelt habe.

Und die erste MTB-Runde nach mehr als zwei Monaten.
Fragt mich nicht warum die Pause so lang war, es fehlte entweder die Zeit, oder die Motivation, oder das Wetter war schlecht oder es war dunkel...

Freue mich auf gemeinsame Touren in 2023!


----------



## Oberhutzel (Sonntag um 12:42)

Torsten da hast Du ja den Einstieg in die Saison 2023 begonnen. Ich wurde nach meiner Neujahrsausfahrt in die Saison 2023 ausgebremst und kämpfe mit einer zähen Erkältung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (Sonntag um 12:59)

Mal schauen ob wir diese Saison öfter gemeinsam wieder starten können, da wir in 2022 nur wenige Gruppenausfahrten gemacht haben. In 2022 bin ich oft alleine oder mit meiner besseren Hälfte mit Renner und MTB unterwegs gewesen und habe neue Touren auf Komoot für alle zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Lusitano (Montag um 09:21)

Hallo Martin, da warst du 2022 aber mächtig viel unterwegs. Bist du schon in Rente?


----------



## Oberhutzel (Montag um 11:29)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Bist du schon in Rente?


Nein noch nicht, aber das Ende ist schon in Sicht.


Lusitano schrieb:


> da warst du 2022 aber mächtig viel unterwegs.


Auf Komoot hast Du rechts, da habe ich 2022 mehr Strecken gepostet als die anderen Jahre, aber in der Saison bin ich nur 5000 km gefahren und davon 3000 auf schmalen Reifen und 2000 km weniger als 2021.


----------



## Lusitano (Dienstag um 21:29)

Auf soviel Strecke komme ich nicht mal mit dem Motorrad😥. Aber wenn ich an ca. 200 Tagen 25km mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre (mach ich seit 30 Jahren) schaffe ich da zumindestes meine 5000km. eine kleine Grundfitness habe ich schon Und da ich noch neuen Jahre arbeiten komme ich da auch noch auf 45000km.


----------



## Helmi3b (Gestern um 07:46)

Für Statistiken habe ich auch was übrig. Bei mir waren es in 2022 ziemliche 2.340km auf dem MTB und weitere 1.300km auf Schuhen.


----------



## Lusitano (Gestern um 09:27)

Ich merk schon. Couchpotatoes sind wir auf jeden Fall NICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (Gestern um 17:06)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Auf soviel Strecke komme ich nicht mal mit dem Motorrad😥.


Luis ich auch nicht, denn ich entscheide mich im Sommer bei gutem Wetter oft fürs Rennrad und fahre mit dem Motorrad nur noch sportive Kurzstrecken im Elm oder nach Bad Salzdetfurth, da dort weniger Sheriffs sind und man frei fahren kann.
Mit dem Grundlagentraining durch regelmäßiges fahren zur Arbeitsstelle brauch man in dem Bereich deutlich weniger tun als ich und kann sich mehr auf Langstrecke und kurze Sprintrunden konzentrieren, aber da muss man leider auch bei Wind und Wetter raus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (Gestern um 17:26)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Für Statistiken habe ich auch was übrig.


 dies finde ich gut.

1300 km Laufen neben dem Radfahren sind schon ordentlich , aber deine Durchschnittezeiten und Puls sind aber auch fix. In 2011 bin ich auch solche Strecken im Jahr noch neben Radfahren und Schwimmen gelaufen, aber bei 148 Puls und 5:26 nach meinen Exeltabellen im Schnitt . Meine Statisiken gehen von 2002 bis jetzt und das interessanteste finde ich immer noch die Wetterdaten über den langen Zeitraum, da ich diese auch immer dokumentiert habe.


----------



## Lusitano (Gestern um 18:13)

Hallo ihr Statistikfreaks  Schon erstaunlich was man so im laufe der Jahre zusammen läuft/fährt.  Gefühlt muß doch das Wetter über die Jahre besser geworden sein. Kann mich daran erinnern das ich in den Neunziger manchmal Wochenlang nur im Regen zur Arbeit gefahren bin. Zur Zeit laufe ich auch. Im April nehme ich am https://mustangtrailrace.com/ in Nepal teil. Mal schauen wie ich das überstehe.. Danach geht wieder mehr MTB und RR. Mein neues Bianchi lechzt nach Kilometer. Vielleicht lade ich auch ein paar Alte Fotos hoch


----------



## Oberhutzel (Gestern um 23:04)

Lusitano schrieb:


> Gefühlt muß doch das Wetter über die Jahre besser geworden sein.


So genau habe ich dies noch nicht analysiert  , aber z.B. in den Jahren 2010-2012 waren die Winter über längere Zeit deutlich weißer, da ich dort manchmal 2 Monate Spikes auf dem Rad hatte und als Höhepunkt 11.02.2012 über den zugefrorenen Südsee gefahren bin.


Lusitano schrieb:


> Zur Zeit laufe ich auch. Im April nehme ich am https://mustangtrailrace.com/ in Nepal teil.


Was ist das denn für ein krasser Wettkampf oder Herausforderung . Unglaublich wie man in der Höhe noch laufen kann und geschweige in 8 Tage 200 Kilometer. Als ich auf dem Teide war in 3600 m Höhe wurde ich schon bei normalen Gehen kurzatmig. Da wünsche ich Dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg und natürlich eine Rückmeldung nach dem Abenteuer.


----------

